# Who is in your passenger seat?



## darlinga

Thought this would be fun! Who's riding shotgun today? 

My portobello pm is with me on our way to a training for work.


----------



## cocolainerose

My mono Artsy and Cles! &#128522;&#128151;


----------



## Louisgyal37

Oh great thread!!! Here's my delightful hanging out with new goodies:


----------



## Peggieben

My NF GM


----------



## darlinga

cocolainerose said:


> My mono Artsy and Cles! &#128522;&#128151;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2910303



Beautiful! Such a classy bag!



Louisgyal37 said:


> Oh great thread!!! Here's my delightful hanging out with new goodies:



This is EXACTLY how I dress my delightful!! I thought it was my bag for a second!



Peggieben said:


> View attachment 2910354
> 
> My NF GM




Love the NF!!


----------



## Brasileiro

This is an amazing idea!! I love it! As soon as I get in my car I will share.


----------



## kerz23

My noir emp artsy &#128525;


----------



## cocolainerose

kerz23 said:


> My noir emp artsy &#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2910419




Gorgeous!!! &#128525;


----------



## lshcat

I thought I remembered there was a Club for this!  I love seeing the bags in the sunlight. Very pretty.

http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton-clubhouse/lv-passenger-club-690673.html?highlight=passenger


----------



## sr1856

kerz23 said:


> My noir emp artsy &#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2910419


beautiful


----------



## PrincessSaf

My Mon Mono Speedy 30!


----------



## CornishMon

Great thread!  I'll take a picture of my passenger later!


----------



## Fijigal

my Siracusa PM. Off to lunch with a GF&#128536;


----------



## Zette77LV

My Speedy Idylle  Happy Weekend!!!


----------



## Pavla

Love this thread, hope it wil "live" for a long time. Will contribute soon to....
Lovely bags, ladies!


----------



## Zette77LV

Opps sorry forgot the photo..first timer


----------



## Peggieben

Zette77LV said:


> Opps sorry forgot the photo..first timer




Nice!!!


----------



## SLI1

Great thread but ladies be aware of your surroundings especially when you stop at red lights or stop signs. Thieves are knocking passenger windows of lone female drivers because they know the handbag is likely riding shotgun.


----------



## LiSAANN

My Estrela NM in noir =]


----------



## UNIMV

Petit Noe and Cles in Mono


----------



## Ashleym

First time out with my Cerise Neverfull MM


----------



## designer1

A few who've travelled with me !


----------



## JReverie

Marylebone PM's first day out. Precious cargo. Haha.


----------



## Kat28




----------



## 4purse

My sassy Retiro NM in Red...such a gorgeous bag!!!


----------



## nursie

PM Delightful. Finally a sunny day!


----------



## myusername

Favorite MM last weekend


Delightful PM last Tuesday


----------



## OCMomof3

4purse said:


> My sassy Retiro NM in Red...such a gorgeous bag!!!



*scream!* LOVE!  Can't wait to pick mine up!


----------



## OCMomof3

SLI1 said:


> Great thread but ladies be aware of your surroundings especially when you stop at red lights or stop signs. Thieves are knocking passenger windows of lone female drivers because they know the handbag is likely riding shotgun.



Good reminder for all of us!


----------



## emms2381

JReverie said:


> Marylebone PM's first day out. Precious cargo. Haha.


 

Ive been eyeing this bag up - how do you find it?


----------



## Klvoe




----------



## Bags_4_life

One of my neverfulls usually accompanies me most days


----------



## CornishMon

View attachment 2914182


----------



## 4purse

CornishMon said:


> View attachment 2914182




Retiro NM, the perfect passenger


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

House shopping. Empreinte Artsy in Noir, monogram shawl in Amarante and Bee charm.


----------



## tlo

Ms Sully!


----------



## NWGal

Tuileries! My favorite bag.


----------



## bagtabulous

Papillon 26 - on her armrest pedestal


----------



## Havanese 28

Today I'm running errands with my new Pochette Metis!


----------



## ScottyGal

Neverfull MM DA


----------



## UNIMV

Neverfull MM in DE


----------



## tlo

Rainy day


----------



## shyviolet

Saleya pm


----------



## znzngo

Riding shotgun today is my beautiful Ikat NF MM &#128536;


----------



## ScottyGal

znzngo said:


> Riding shotgun today is my beautiful Ikat NF MM &#128536;
> View attachment 2915315



So gorgeous, I wish I had an IKAT Neverfull!


----------



## ScottyGal

Off to work we go..


----------



## emms2381

_Lee said:


> So gorgeous, I wish I had an IKAT Neverfull!



Yayyy Lee, I just seen you signature - when's your speedy coming? what print did you go for??

I bet your super excited huh


----------



## NatalieChore

Infini 25 





Pivoine MM


----------



## Pavla

Yesterday


----------



## TLO810

Lvoe seeing all the gorgeous passengers &#128521;


----------



## kerz23

Raining today to switched to me NF


----------



## rainy1

It's a crapy New England day so I traveled light today. This pop of color can brighten any day!


----------



## alansgail

CornishMon said:


> View attachment 2914182


Goodness but I love this bag!! Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## wpbteacher8

Alma pm with Vera Bradley tote


----------



## sbuxaddict

Love this idea! Unfortunately not from today, but here is a photo when the sun was out &#9728;&#65039;


----------



## znzngo

_Lee said:


> So gorgeous, I wish I had an IKAT Neverfull!




Thank you very much Lee &#128536;


----------



## dotnative

Wow! Gorgeous bags...especially Retiro Noir(love!!!)...also the Neverfulls with pretty colored linings are growing on me


----------



## CornishMon

alansgail said:


> Goodness but I love this bag!! Absolutely beautiful!




Thank you dear me too!


----------



## Klvoe

My baby! Speedy b 25.


----------



## SpeedyJC

This was taken during a summer trip to Vermont.


----------



## dooneybaby

4purse said:


> My sassy Retiro NM in Red...such a gorgeous bag!!!


Sassy, but oh so classy!
Love the pop of color against the monogram!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Cute thread!!  This pic is old but I wanted to add it here!


----------



## Strappy

Making her debut today.


----------



## PurpleRabbit

Strappy said:


> Making her debut today.
> 
> View attachment 2917838



Stunning


----------



## Strappy

Thank you! Very happy with her. So perfect for exact type of day like today, work with a lunch out and a work-related evening reception.


----------



## NurseAnn

Eva, a sweater, and some lavender


----------



## Bags_4_life

Strappy said:


> Making her debut today.
> 
> View attachment 2917838


Wow! I  how elegant and understated noir epi bags are


----------



## ScottyGal

Nf &#128149;


----------



## znzngo

Today's Passenger


----------



## Cloudburst2000

Nice bags and good idea for a thread.  Everyone's car is so much cleaner than mine:shame:


----------



## KC2370

My Neverfull GM!


----------



## Bags_4_life

My first lv, bought in 2000 and still dearly loved!


----------



## dotnative

Bags_4_life said:


> My first lv, bought in 2000 and still dearly loved!
> 
> View attachment 2918364



Looks good


----------



## brae




----------



## queenlobo26

My lovely Estrela MM is riding  shotgun with me today


----------



## CornishMon

Bags_4_life said:


> My first lv, bought in 2000 and still dearly loved!
> 
> View attachment 2918364




Oh I cannot wait until me Alma looks like this!  Beautiful!


----------



## CornishMon

brae said:


>




I love this bag and always have!


----------



## CornishMon

queenlobo26 said:


> My lovely Estrela MM is riding  shotgun with me today




She looks great love my Estrela!


----------



## queenlobo26

CornishMon said:


> She looks great love my Estrela!



Thanks!  This is one of my favorite bags


----------



## Peggieben

My lovely pallas


----------



## clarabellaZ

Beloved Lumi


----------



## TraGiv

My new Sully. I got her yesterday. My first LV. I love her!!


----------



## Weekend shopper

Damier Ebene 35 Speedy


----------



## Elicia

TraGiv said:


> My new Sully. I got her yesterday. My first LV. I love her!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2920103



Congrats!! Great choice  Beautiful!


----------



## Louisgyal37

1st outing with my new speedy B:


----------



## Elicia

Ms. Artsy is riding with me today


----------



## AussieSummer

PurpleRabbit said:


> Stunning



So classy!


----------



## TraGiv

Elicia said:


> Congrats!! Great choice  Beautiful!




Thank you!


----------



## Klvoe

Mother daughter speedys.


----------



## alansgail

Klvoe said:


> View attachment 2921431
> 
> 
> Mother daughter speedys.


Oh my gosh, so cute! Love these two together!!!


----------



## amajoh

Klvoe said:


> View attachment 2921431
> 
> 
> Mother daughter speedys.




Love it!


----------



## Klvoe

alansgail said:


> Oh my gosh, so cute! Love these two together!!!




Thanks! I'm jealous her speedy has a nicer patina than mine lol but mine is newer, so that's to be expected.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

My Montaigne in Noir


----------



## uhpharm01

HeartMyMJs said:


> My Montaigne in Noir
> View attachment 2921513



I just love this bag.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

uhpharm01 said:


> I just love this bag.




Thanks!!  I can't put it down.  I love it too!


----------



## Weekend shopper

HeartMyMJs said:


> My Montaigne in Noir
> View attachment 2921513



Beautiful


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Weekend shopper said:


> Beautiful




Thank you!![emoji1][emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## noreen_uk

my totally pm ... she was my first LV purchase


----------



## frivofrugalista

Quetsche SL....


----------



## CSbaglvr

HeartMyMJs said:


> My Montaigne in Noir



Gosh I just LOVE this bag 



frivofrugalista said:


> Quetsche SL....



Your beauty!! This makes me want my SL so bad ahhhhhh... enjoy her!!!


----------



## frivofrugalista

CSbaglvr said:


> Gosh I just LOVE this bag
> Right?! I want one too!!!
> Your beauty!! This makes me want my SL so bad ahhhhhh... enjoy her!!!


Haha...soon CS!!! Hopefully we will be twins at the next meet!


----------



## spoiledka

Riding shotgun my speedy b 35! Love this purse. She's one of my faves!!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Using my Mon Mono today!


----------



## baglvr2012

clarabellaZ said:


> Beloved Lumi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2920087


 Hi clarabellaz,
Can you tell me what color your lumi is?  Is it ombre or terre?
thank you.


----------



## designer1

Her first day out with a fabulous dusty rose/cream colored pouf from H&M ! 
It was $5!


----------



## LvoemyLV

Always forget to do one of these... Waiting with my awesome metis!!


----------



## Louisgyal37

Loving my 30B everyday


----------



## Camellia514

Zette77LV said:


> Opps sorry forgot the photo..first timer



Breathtaking! Which color is this speedy?


----------



## Camellia514

Bags_4_life said:


> My first lv, bought in 2000 and still dearly loved!
> 
> View attachment 2918364



Delicious patina! so loved!


----------



## Leo the Lion

LvoemyLV said:


> Always forget to do one of these... Waiting with my awesome metis!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2925679


Love that bag! Perfect everything about it! Great photo.


----------



## Camellia514

NWGal said:


> Tuileries! My favorite bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2914863



beautiful bag! I have a huge cruch on the tuileries! how is she treating you?


----------



## lvoeforever

My Empreinte Speedy in the morning next to me!


----------



## spoiledka

My azur cles running errands with me today in this nasty rainy weather.


----------



## Zette77LV

Camellia514 said:


> Breathtaking! Which color is this speedy?



It's the Idylle Fusain Speedy 30. Had it for more than 2 yrs and still looks amazing!!


----------



## AAxxx

In my passenger seat today


----------



## NWGal

Camellia514 said:


> beautiful bag! I have a huge cruch on the tuileries! how is she treating you?




It's my favorite bag! Highly recommend it!!!


----------



## Sail4Seas

AAxxx said:


> In my passenger seat today
> View attachment 2926142




I love the long strap on this bag.  Which strap is it and is it on the LV website?


----------



## AAxxx

Sail4Seas said:


> I love the long strap on this bag.  Which strap is it and is it on the LV website?



Hi, it's the strap from my Eva. You maybe able to order it as a replacement item from LV. I think the website has some adjustable ones with variable width.


----------



## LvoemyLV

Leo the Lion said:


> Love that bag! Perfect everything about it! Great photo.




It really is the best bag ever!! I've worn with the mono long adjustable strap crossbody for a day trip, on my arm out for dinner with short handle, and usually with the shoulder strap. It's an amazing bag


----------



## Sail4Seas

Would the adjustable shoulder strap 12mm on LV website for $280.00 be the correct one for this bag?  Just wondering .... I have ordered the chains from Ebay but a long leather strap would be nice for everyday wear.


----------



## AAxxx

Sail4Seas said:


> Would the adjustable shoulder strap 12mm on LV website for $280.00 be the correct one for this bag?  Just wondering .... I have ordered the chains from Ebay but a long leather strap would be nice for everyday wear.



The Eva strap is about that width and I find it suits the pochette really well. I occasionally wear it with my mini pochette too.


----------



## myusername

Neo joining me today


----------



## Leo the Lion

myusername said:


> Neo joining me today
> View attachment 2926794


Beautiful! Love the off set lock on her!


----------



## KM7029

Delightful is with me today!


----------



## MWTexan

Sail4Seas said:


> Would the adjustable shoulder strap 12mm on LV website for $280.00 be the correct one for this bag?  Just wondering .... I have ordered the chains from Ebay but a long leather strap would be nice for everyday wear.




The one I ordered was called 'strap' 
I think it was $300


----------



## myusername

Leo the Lion said:


> Beautiful! Love the off set lock on her!




Thanks!  She's HEAVY, but so pretty to look at. [emoji7]


----------



## luvspurses

i just love this thread. so many lovely passengers, fun to look through them all!


----------



## JReverie

emms2381 said:


> Ive been eyeing this bag up - how do you find it?


Hi, emms! I'm sorry I just noticed your message now. 

I've only had the bag for 2 months so far, and I'm definitely loving it. I'm 5'2", and I think that it compliments my height and frame well. The GM size was a little too large for me. I also like that I can use it for both casual and dressy occasions as well as having the option of changing the look of the bag with the side snap button closures. The brown microfiber lining is beautiful (although I think it would've been more beautiful red). It can fit quite a few items inside, and the side zipper pocket is long enough to fit my Josephine wallet. I think she's a keeper. 

Please let me know if you decide to purchase one. Happy bag shopping!


----------



## Markxmikesmom

Spring is here!!!


----------



## CornishMon

myusername said:


> Neo joining me today
> View attachment 2926794




I love this bag!


----------



## N3ver2ManyBags

This was taken a couple days ago but I didn't have a chance to post it. Love my Metis hobo. She is my most used bag


----------



## Crazy Bag

My grey lockit!


----------



## sfgiantsgirl

myusername said:


> Neo joining me today
> View attachment 2926794


 


I love this bag.  It is on my "someday" list


----------



## dm2681

Markxmikesmom said:


> Spring is here!!!
> View attachment 2927935




Looks great in the sunlight


----------



## swannwoman

My work horse.. #35


----------



## yunicorn

Out to lunch with Speedy 25...


----------



## Havanese 28

Speedy out with me on this rainy Saturday


----------



## nyshopaholic

Took this picture of monogram Popincourt Haut on my way to dinner with my parents last night


----------



## brae

How is your speedy fairing with using the strap like that? I have heard you're not supposed to use a strap on the speedy that way but I'm not convinced it's a problem occasionally. I want to do the same.


----------



## Havanese 28

brae said:


> How is your speedy fairing with using the strap like that? I have heard you're not supposed to use a strap on the speedy that way but I'm not convinced it's a problem occasionally. I want to do the same.


This ques wasn't intended for me, but I might be able to help with an answer...many years ago ( nearly 20) when I got my first Speedy ( mono Speedy 25) it was an option to purchase a strap exactly like that one and attach it exactly as it is attached in the pic.  These were recommendations from LV.  The straps avail for purchase were mono or vachetta.  I purchased the vachetta for mine and occasionally used it.  I preferred to carry my Speedy as a handheld bag.  This was before the arrival of Speedy b, of course.  It worked fine and did absolutely no damage to the bag.


----------



## pjhm

Alma ready to go to the market.....


----------



## llpalmtree

pjhm said:


> Alma ready to go to the market.....


Very pretty. I love the look of the mono Alma.


----------



## llpalmtree

Stopped at McDonald's for a quick bite.  The paper bag says it all about the Reggia. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Leo the Lion

My Alma multicolor. I love this girl


----------



## Leo the Lion

llpalmtree said:


> Stopped at McDonald's for a quick bite.  The paper bag says it all about the Reggia. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2928502


Reggia is so pretty! I think she's hungry too


----------



## Leo the Lion

Markxmikesmom said:


> Spring is here!!!
> View attachment 2927935


Spring is here! Your Neverfull is so pretty!


----------



## pjhm

llpalmtree said:


> Very pretty. I love the look of the mono Alma.




Thank you so much! Alma was my first LV purchase last August, and I just love how roomy she is.


----------



## kerunchboi

brae said:


> How is your speedy fairing with using the strap like that? I have heard you're not supposed to use a strap on the speedy that way but I'm not convinced it's a problem occasionally. I want to do the same.



Hi! This isn't my speedy, but I do that with my Speedy 35 in DE. A long time ago when I got my Speedy there wasn't the bandouliere version, so this was actually recommended to me by the SAs in France when I got it. My local SAs in the US also would recommend it. Nowadays, that doesn't happen. Even though nothing has ever happened to my bag no matter how heavy I stuff it and I've had it for a long long time. I'm guessing when the bandouliere version came out, they stopped recommending just buying the strap separately so you would buy the bandouliere version. It's total BS imo.


----------



## yunicorn

brae said:


> How is your speedy fairing with using the strap like that? I have heard you're not supposed to use a strap on the speedy that way but I'm not convinced it's a problem occasionally. I want to do the same.


That was something I was worried about initially but still decided to give it a go as I prefer to have the classic-looking Speedy. I don't use the strap all the time. Only very occasionally when I am browsing in a shop and picking things up. Most of the time I carry the bag in my hand. The strap kinda adds to it as I have it on its shortest adjustmest so it looks quite good. 

The other thing that seems to stress the handles less is attaching the straps on the inner side of the handles. In the picture you can see that I have attached the straps on the side nearer to the center of the bag. I've noticed that attached them on the outer side it pulls the handles in a weird shape which over time I can see it ruining the bag. Hope this answers your question.


----------



## yunicorn

kerunchboi said:


> Hi! This isn't my speedy, but I do that with my Speedy 35 in DE. A long time ago when I got my Speedy there wasn't the bandouliere version, so this was actually recommended to me by the SAs in France when I got it. My local SAs in the US also would recommend it. Nowadays, that doesn't happen. Even though nothing has ever happened to my bag no matter how heavy I stuff it and I've had it for a long long time. I'm guessing when the bandouliere version came out, they stopped recommending just buying the strap separately so you would buy the bandouliere version. It's total BS imo.


I agree with you. To me there's no problem at all and my Speedy is now almost 13 years old. I don't really want to replace it just so it comes with the strap.


----------



## ScottyGal

Had the pleasure of using two LV bags today. Using my Neverfull as an overnight bag.


----------



## brae

Havanese 28 said:


> This ques wasn't intended for me, but I might be able to help with an answer...many years ago ( nearly 20) when I got my first Speedy ( mono Speedy 25) it was an option to purchase a strap exactly like that one and attach it exactly as it is attached in the pic.  These were recommendations from LV.  The straps avail for purchase were mono or vachetta.  I purchased the vachetta for mine and occasionally used it.  I preferred to carry my Speedy as a handheld bag.  This was before the arrival of Speedy b, of course.  It worked fine and did absolutely no damage to the bag.





kerunchboi said:


> Hi! This isn't my speedy, but I do that with my Speedy 35 in DE. A long time ago when I got my Speedy there wasn't the bandouliere version, so this was actually recommended to me by the SAs in France when I got it. My local SAs in the US also would recommend it. Nowadays, that doesn't happen. Even though nothing has ever happened to my bag no matter how heavy I stuff it and I've had it for a long long time. I'm guessing when the bandouliere version came out, they stopped recommending just buying the strap separately so you would buy the bandouliere version. It's total BS imo.





yunicorn said:


> That was something I was worried about initially but still decided to give it a go as I prefer to have the classic-looking Speedy. I don't use the strap all the time. Only very occasionally when I am browsing in a shop and picking things up. Most of the time I carry the bag in my hand. The strap kinda adds to it as I have it on its shortest adjustmest so it looks quite good.
> 
> The other thing that seems to stress the handles less is attaching the straps on the inner side of the handles. In the picture you can see that I have attached the straps on the side nearer to the center of the bag. I've noticed that attached them on the outer side it pulls the handles in a weird shape which over time I can see it ruining the bag. Hope this answers your question.




Thank you guys so much for your responses. I have the mono strap already that I use for my Ellipse and I really love the classic speedy look and not have to get a B just to use a strap every once in a while. Very interesting that it was recommended by LV to use a strap this way until the B came out and then things changed.


----------



## BagLady14

Metis Pochette in the passenger seat...


----------



## ScottyGal

BagLady14 said:


> Metis Pochette in the passenger seat...



This is a great picture! The weather looks so lovely where you are..


----------



## BagLady14

_Lee said:


> This is a great picture! The weather looks so lovely where you are..



Sunny Florida


----------



## ScottyGal

BagLady14 said:


> Sunny Florida



Brilliant  I can't wait to go in May.. a very different climate to cold Scotland!


----------



## nerual13

_Lee said:


> Brilliant  I can't wait to go in May.. a very different climate to cold Scotland!



And here I am looking forward to going to Scotland this December. Yes. I know. It will be cold.


----------



## ScottyGal

nerual13 said:


> And here I am looking forward to going to Scotland this December. Yes. I know. It will be cold.



Scotland is a great place to visit - so much variety: great cities, scenery etc. Where abouts are you visiting?


----------



## nerual13

_Lee said:


> Scotland is a great place to visit - so much variety: great cities, scenery etc. Where abouts are you visiting?



PM'd you so we don't bother everyone, thank you for asking!!!!


----------



## Leo the Lion

BagLady14 said:


> Metis Pochette in the passenger seat...




What a beautiful bag! It looks like it was a lovely day on the water! Great picture


----------



## myusername

Heading out to dinner with Odeon PM


----------



## clarabellaZ

baglvr2012 said:


> Hi clarabellaz,
> Can you tell me what color your lumi is?  Is it ombre or terre?
> thank you.




Sorry for the late reply just saw this. It's Ombré.


----------



## Leo the Lion

myusername said:


> Heading out to dinner with Odeon PM
> View attachment 2929710


I love my Odeon too! Perfect for dinner or travel. She's looking hungry and forward to dinner


----------



## Strappy

Workday is over for Ms Artsy!


----------



## uhpharm01

Strappy said:


> Workday is over for Ms Artsy!
> 
> View attachment 2930602



Wow. My dream purse! Lovely


----------



## uhpharm01

Strappy said:


> Workday is over for Ms Artsy!
> 
> View attachment 2930602



How long have you had your artsy ?


----------



## allyloupuppy

My new Alma PM


----------



## CSbaglvr

allyloupuppy said:


> My new Alma PM



Such a gorgeous colour, makes me excited for spring! Congrats!!


----------



## Strappy

Thanks! I got it a year ago (I think it was a year ago right around this time?) -- the minute noir came out. It has gotten light use with periods of rest in between! It has been resting his winter because I can't wear it over a heavy coat so easily. Now in lighter jackets it's back in action!


----------



## tlo

Making her debut.  Delightful MM NM. She is so comfy


----------



## frivofrugalista

allyloupuppy said:


> My new Alma PM



So pretty!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Dropping off my DD to school


----------



## swee7bebe

My lovely artsy on the way to pick up lunch


----------



## DsMOM

New to me, Cabas Piano


----------



## Leo the Lion

HeartMyMJs said:


> Dropping off my DD to school
> View attachment 2931189


Love the Blooms!


----------



## deppstar

DsMOM said:


> View attachment 2931408


----------



## Havanese 28

DsMOM said:


> View attachment 2931408
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New to me, Cabas Piano


I love this bag!  Such a beautiful classic.


----------



## ScottyGal

Speedy 30 on the first sunny and mild day of the year!


----------



## Brasileiro

_Lee said:


> Speedy 30 on the first sunny and mild day of the year!



I need this charm!! Adorable!


----------



## Louisgyal37

First day out with new to me lumi:


----------



## eal76

DsMOM said:


> View attachment 2931408
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New to me, Cabas Piano


 OH, how I miss this bag!!!! My ex BF bought me one back in 2003 and when we broke up the following year I promptly sold it. UGH! Regret of all regrets. If I ever find one with a clean bottom at a reasonable price, I will have to have it!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Louisgyal37 said:


> First day out with new to me lumi:



Amazing beauty!!!


----------



## Leo the Lion

Louisgyal37 said:


> First day out with new to me lumi:


Pretty bag! Love the color!


----------



## myusername

Doing my best to rotate my bags.
With me today, Neverfull PM [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## DsMOM

eal76 said:


> OH, how I miss this bag!!!! My ex BF bought me one back in 2003 and when we broke up the following year I promptly sold it. UGH! Regret of all regrets. If I ever find one with a clean bottom at a reasonable price, I will have to have it!




I had one back then too! Same situation. Sold it and regretted ever since. Found this one on eBay (authenticated here) with no marks in bottom... None. Looks like it's never been used. I love it!!!


----------



## BagLady14

Little 25


----------



## HeartMyMJs

BagLady14 said:


> Little 25


 
So pretty!!


----------



## Camellia514

BagLady14 said:


> Little 25



aww! so cute!


----------



## Louisgyal37

BagLady14 said:


> Little 25



Lovely little one!! This reminded me to put my clochette to use


----------



## pjhm

First day in car-- even though end of shoulder strap is kind of goofy, I love the rest of the bag-just got her yesterday evening via Fed ex from NM San Fran.


----------



## Havanese 28

pjhm said:


> First day in car-- even though end of shoulder strap is kind of goofy, I love the rest of the bag-just got her yesterday evening via Fed ex from NM San Fran.


So gorgeous!  Congrats!  Is this Celeste or Infini?  I love blue!


----------



## AAxxx

pjhm said:


> First day in car-- even though end of shoulder strap is kind of goofy, I love the rest of the bag-just got her yesterday evening via Fed ex from NM San Fran.



Congrats on your new speedy empreinte! It's so pretty &#128151;


----------



## Louisgyal37

pjhm said:


> First day in car-- even though end of shoulder strap is kind of goofy, I love the rest of the bag-just got her yesterday evening via Fed ex from NM San Fran.



Is this celeste? This color looks exquisite in the daylight....


----------



## pjhm

Louisgyal37 said:


> Is this celeste? This color looks exquisite in the daylight....




Thank you a thousand times for saying that as I felt I splurged on my upcoming bday.
It is called Infini- it is a Navy blue and the San Fran Neiman Marcus only had 2 left-so there's one left if you want it! I like to buy from NM because they ship overnight free of charge and give you the "points!"


----------



## pjhm

AAxxx said:


> Congrats on your new speedy empreinte! It's so pretty &#128151;




AAxxx- Thank you!! Hope you are enjoying all your new purchases and doing well in school.
Patt


----------



## pjhm

Havanese 28 said:


> So gorgeous!  Congrats!  Is this Celeste or Infini?  I love blue!


 
Thank you Havanese-- it is Infini - a navy blue--I wear lot of that color so used that as an excuse to indulge myself. Will wear it tomorrow night for a business meeting-hope it brings me luck, but if not, I'll still have a nice bag to stare at!!!


----------



## pjhm

Member
Joined: Dec 2005
Location: North of Boston
Posts: 2,700

		 						Little 25 
Got to tell you-the picture freaked me out- I have the exact same bag with the balloon fob on the exact same side and the inside of your car looks like mine! Love your taste!


----------



## My_vo

my best bud this month [emoji16][emoji7][emoji8]


----------



## BagLady14

pjhm said:


> Member
> Joined: Dec 2005
> Location: North of Boston
> Posts: 2,700
> 
> Little 25
> Got to tell you-the picture freaked me out- I have the exact same bag with the balloon fob on the exact same side and the inside of your car looks like mine! Love your taste!



Really?  You're not by any chance North of Boston, too?
Ps- my car is pretty new.  I don't get new cars very often.  Picked this interior color, now afraid to wear dark demin in my car. 
Post a picture of your bag, too!


----------



## deppstar

BagLady14 said:


> Little 25




Too adorable!! I want one too!!


----------



## ScottyGal

Speedy


----------



## pjhm

Bag lady-I live in Calif I see now that you have a "B"-which mine is not


----------



## AAxxx

pjhm said:


> AAxxx- Thank you!! Hope you are enjoying all your new purchases and doing well in school.
> Patt



Ahh thank you &#128522;. Surprised you remembered. Not so much in school any longer but feels like it sometimes. I've got to do so many professional exams and I'm hoping this will be my last one!! Then I can enjoy all my purchases to the fullest&#128131;&#128131;&#128131;


----------



## Iamminda

Out with my Diane today.


----------



## MissCookie1983

Marylebone pm


----------



## Markxmikesmom

MissCookie1983 said:


> Marylebone pm



Love your clochette.


----------



## ScottyGal

MissCookie1983 said:


> Marylebone pm



So gorgeous &#128149;


----------



## tlo

It's raining again so I thought I would try out my new speedy b 25. She holds everything I carry in my 30 with room to spare


----------



## Brasileiro

Iamminda said:


> Out with my Diane today.
> 
> View attachment 2933767



Beautiful!


----------



## Pavla

Iamminda said:


> Out with my Diane today.
> 
> View attachment 2933767



Oh, such a rare bag, I am seeing it for the first time here on the PF! How do you like the bag? Love the combo of the nomade leather with DE!


----------



## truelvoe

tlo said:


> It's raining again so I thought I would try out my new speedy b 25. She holds everything I carry in my 30 with room to spare
> 
> View attachment 2933873




love it&#128525; maybe gonna get this one too... just bought the mono, loving the size and functionality &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Kickchic

Iamminda said:


> Out with my Diane today.
> 
> View attachment 2933767



Beautiful. Any mod pics? What are your thoughts on this bag?


----------



## tlo

truelvoe said:


> love it&#128525; maybe gonna get this one too... just bought the mono, loving the size and functionality &#10084;&#65039;



Thanks!!!!! You should get it!!  I was amazed, I thought I couldn't adjust to a 25.  I adore my 30 but the 25 is so cute and lady like.  Plus it works great as a cross body.

Please post pics if you do get one!


----------



## Iamminda

Brasileiro said:


> Beautiful!





Pavla said:


> Oh, such a rare bag, I am seeing it for the first time here on the PF! How do you like the bag? Love the combo of the nomade leather with DE!





Kickchic said:


> Beautiful. Any mod pics? What are your thoughts on this bag?




Thanks ladies!  I really like this bag especially because it's kind of uncommon.  I didn't see the thread asking about Diane until now so I will post more thoughts over there.  Thanks again


----------



## BagLady14

pjhm said:


> Bag lady-I live in Calif I see now that you have a "B"-which mine is not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2933441



I had the same classic one as you, with the same thin adjustable strap that you have. About 6 weeks ago I got the bag in the BB version and gave the old one to a dear friend who is also a fan of LV.   So we do have the same taste.  The DE 25 is such a great, easy, grab and go bag.


----------



## vinbenphon1

My St Germain .


----------



## frivofrugalista

vinbenphon1 said:


> My St Germain .



Drooling!!!!!&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## pjhm

That st Germaine in very pretty!


----------



## Leo the Lion

vinbenphon1 said:


> My St Germain .


Wow, what a gorgeous color!!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

vinbenphon1 said:


> My St Germain .


 
So pretty!!!


----------



## Pavla

vinbenphon1 said:


> My St Germain .




Perfection!


----------



## Pavla

Soft Lockit in Magnolia [emoji178][emoji177]


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Pavla said:


> Soft Lockit in Magnolia [emoji178][emoji177]
> View attachment 2934786


 
Love!!!


----------



## Crazy Bag

Been a long time... Dug out my forgotten boetie


----------



## Leo the Lion

Crazy Bag said:


> Been a long time... Dug out my forgotten boetie


 What a pretty bag!


----------



## myusername

Noe [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Iamminda

myusername said:


> Noe [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 2936860


So cute!


----------



## myusername

Iamminda said:


> So cute!




Thank you!


----------



## Leo the Lion

myusername said:


> Noe [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 2936860


I don't see the Noe in Azur very often. It is a gorgeous bag!


----------



## Shoppinmel

Today is DA Artsy


----------



## spoiledka

My Delightful MM "old model"


----------



## frivofrugalista

Mono speedy 25!


----------



## luvspurses

myusername said:


> Noe [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 2936860


just so beautiful!


----------



## luvspurses

Shoppinmel said:


> Today is DA Artsy


this one is gorgeous too. the noe and artsy are two of the prettiest bags in azur.


----------



## myusername

Leo the Lion said:


> I don't see the Noe in Azur very often. It is a gorgeous bag!



Neither do I. I'm trying to show some love for all of my bags before I bring home my DA Delightful this Friday. 



luvspurses said:


> just so beautiful!



Thank you!


----------



## Shoppinmel

luvspurses said:


> this one is gorgeous too. the noe and artsy are two of the prettiest bags in azur.



Thank you so much!!



myusername said:


> Neither do I. I'm trying to show some love for all of my bags before I bring home my DA Delightful this Friday.



Congrats, how exciting!  I think Delightful is so gorgeous in DA and I'd totally consider it if I didn't already have DA Artsy. I'm thinking of possibly getting Delightful in DE, which I think looks really pretty too.


----------



## Shoppinmel

spoiledka said:


> My Delightful MM "old model"
> 
> View attachment 2937659



So pretty!  It looks nice with the added charm.


----------



## Pavla

Shoppinmel said:


> Today is DA Artsy



She is awesome! Also with this lovely charm!


----------



## ScottyGal

Speedy 30


----------



## tlo

My NM mono Delightful MM is still buckled in.  She refuses to get out.  This gal is a "road warrior"  :lolots:


----------



## NurseAnn

Turenne pm


----------



## clarabellaZ

Palermo. This was my very first LV.


----------



## frivofrugalista

clarabellaZ said:


> Palermo. This was my very first LV.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2939225


Beautiful! My 1st LV as well.


----------



## nailgirl70

Favorite MM


----------



## Zabear

Babylone PM


----------



## Brasileiro

Zabear said:


> Babylone PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2940080



Amazing!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Zabear said:


> Babylone PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2940080



Just amazing!


----------



## Phoe8nix

It is raining today so I'm switching to my speedy b ebene [emoji3] Such a worry free bag!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Picking up the kiddies!


----------



## forever.elise

HeartMyMJs said:


> Picking up the kiddies!
> View attachment 2941310




Love your mon mono!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

forever.elise said:


> Love your mon mono!




Thank you!! [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Felifulify

Waiting for DH to finish work with Ms. Speedy empreinte 30


----------



## Leo the Lion

HeartMyMJs said:


> Picking up the kiddies!
> View attachment 2941310


Your mon mono has company today   I hope she's not scared of Spiderman! Love her! Your hubby did a wonderful job!


----------



## 4purse

Crazy Bag said:


> Been a long time... Dug out my forgotten boetie



&#10084;&#65039; This bag!!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Leo the Lion said:


> Your mon mono has company today   I hope she's not scared of Spiderman! Love her! Your hubby did a wonderful job!


She was brave!!  Awwww...yes he did.  Thanks for remembering!!


----------



## Pursestan

Pavla said:


> Soft Lockit in Magnolia [emoji178][emoji177]
> View attachment 2934786


Pretty, pretty, pretty!


----------



## CornishMon

Look who's riding shot gun!
View attachment 2941913


----------



## Katd1683

CornishMon said:


> Look who's riding shot gun!
> View attachment 2941913



Beautiful!!! Congrats on getting her


----------



## HeartMyMJs

CornishMon said:


> Look who's riding shot gun!
> View attachment 2941913


 
So pretty!


----------



## tlo

CornishMon said:


> Look who's riding shot gun!
> View attachment 2941913



You got it!!  Congrats!!  I'm going to the boutique this afternoon to see if my MM is in.


----------



## myusername

CornishMon said:


> Look who's riding shot gun!
> View attachment 2941913




Very nice!!


----------



## DOVELV

CornishMon said:


> Look who's riding shot gun!
> View attachment 2941913




Congratulations!!!   She's gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## SpeedyJC

CornishMon said:


> Look who's riding shot gun!
> View attachment 2941913


 
Very pretty.


----------



## Sail4Seas

CornishMon said:


> Look who's riding shot gun!
> View attachment 2941913


 
She looks just gorgeous - can't wait to get mine!


----------



## Lizzys

CornishMon said:


> Look who's riding shot gun!
> View attachment 2941913


Oh yay!  You got it.  The boutique that has me on a wait list said they are not being released until April 1st.  

Enjoy your new beauty!


----------



## Lizzys

HeartMyMJs said:


> Picking up the kiddies!
> View attachment 2941310


What a sweet picture.  Enjoy your little ones because they grow so fast!


----------



## Nivahra

Alma PM Epi in Magnolia


----------



## tlo

Headed to LV with speedy b 25


----------



## QueenLouis

CornishMon said:


> Look who's riding shot gun!
> View attachment 2941913


 
Gorgeous!


----------



## QueenLouis

tlo said:


> Headed to LV with speedy b 25
> 
> View attachment 2942045


 
OMG, I had a blue & black/gold & white moment with this picture! I swore it was a DA then wondered why it had the dark strap... then I realized it was really a DE.


----------



## Louisgyal37

Time for the azur:


----------



## myusername

Finally get to take this ginormous bag home! [emoji7]


----------



## tlo

QueenLouis said:


> OMG, I had a blue & black/gold & white moment with this picture! I swore it was a DA then wondered why it had the dark strap... then I realized it was really a DE.



LOL!! Yep, it's de!


----------



## littledesigner

Nivahra said:


> View attachment 2942040
> 
> Alma PM Epi in Magnolia


 
This is so pretty!!!!!!!!


----------



## CornishMon

myusername said:


> Finally get to take this ginormous bag home! [emoji7]
> View attachment 2942272




What's in there?


----------



## myusername

CornishMon said:


> What's in there?




DA Delightful MM. I asked my SA if she could leave the air pillows in the bag. She was happy to do so.


----------



## CornishMon

myusername said:


> DA Delightful MM. I asked my SA if she could leave the air pillows in the bag. She was happy to do so.
> View attachment 2942470
> 
> View attachment 2942471




Do you have an ikea?


----------



## LvoemyLV

CornishMon said:


> Do you have an ikea?




+1 travel pillows from ikea are awesome!!! And super cheap!  They don't deflate either lol I used air pillows for a while before I saw them at ikea. Hubby laughed at me when I got excited in the store.


----------



## Leo the Lion

myusername said:


> DA Delightful MM. I asked my SA if she could leave the air pillows in the bag. She was happy to do so.
> View attachment 2942470
> 
> View attachment 2942471


 Beautiful and you got a made in France, wow! Congrats!


----------



## Kat28

Nivahra said:


> View attachment 2942040
> 
> Alma PM Epi in Magnolia




So cute...... [emoji7]


----------



## Jennabee

My empreinte montaigne gm hasn't left my side since I got her a couple of days ago


----------



## Pavla

Pursestan said:


> Pretty, pretty, pretty!


----------



## Pavla

Nivahra said:


> View attachment 2942040
> 
> Alma PM Epi in Magnolia



Lovely!


----------



## Manchoo78

Marylebone and Favorite


----------



## girlhasbags

SpeedyJC said:


> This was taken during a summer trip to Vermont.



Love how they are strapped in&#128517;


----------



## girlhasbags

Jennabee said:


> My empreinte montaigne gm hasn't left my side since I got her a couple of days ago



What a co-pilot


----------



## marsann

Beautiful


----------



## myusername

Leo the Lion said:


> Beautiful and you got a made in France, wow! Congrats!




Yes, my store had 2 MIF and 1 MIU. The SA brought them all out for me to choose. I felt like a kid in a candy store!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Iris twinset, small but mighty!


----------



## My_vo

out on the town with my two reliable speedy's!


----------



## Havanese 28

frivofrugalista said:


> Iris twinset, small but mighty!


Beautiful!  I saw this bag in the boutique today and it's gorgeous.  It's larger than I thought it'd be, making it very practical.  I'm sure you'll get a lot of use out of it and love the color you chose.


----------



## SpeedyJC

girlhasbags said:


> Love how they are strapped in&#128517;



Haha thanks I didnt want them falling on the floor.


----------



## myusername




----------



## girlhasbags

Out with my PM....


----------



## frivofrugalista

Havanese 28 said:


> Beautiful!  I saw this bag in the boutique today and it's gorgeous.  It's larger than I thought it'd be, making it very practical.  I'm sure you'll get a lot of use out of it and love the color you chose.


Thank you, the colour sold me and the size was an added bonus!


----------



## classypeach

M
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
y delightful and I are headed to the nail salon for a fill in


----------



## DsMOM




----------



## Markxmikesmom

I love this thread!! So many gorgeous bags!!


----------



## monkey88

With my new Multicolor Milla today!


----------



## Pavla

Saint Germain PM with me today


----------



## Leo the Lion

monkey88 said:


> View attachment 2945767
> 
> 
> With my new Multicolor Milla today!


A baby passenger, too cute! We are Milla twins. I love that little thing


----------



## Leo the Lion

My_vo said:


> View attachment 2944462
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> out on the town with my two reliable speedy's!


Two in the front seat at the same time? No no!  They are both beautiful! Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Leo the Lion

Pavla said:


> Saint Germain PM with me today
> View attachment 2946282


GORGEOUS! I'm putting this one on my never ending list


----------



## My_vo

Leo the Lion said:


> Two in the front seat at the same time? No no!  They are both beautiful! Enjoy your trip!




LOL!!! One is to fit all my daughters necessities [emoji16] and one for mommys needs!


----------



## richwitch66

Montaigne BB!


----------



## keb7332

Mono Speedy 30 went with me to buy cat food today (got to feed those hungry kitties!). It's been raining on and off all day, but after 10 years the patina is so great that any water just rolls off.  http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Pavla

My_vo said:


> View attachment 2944462
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> out on the town with my two reliable speedy's!



Two speedies at the same time? 
Very pretty!


----------



## Pavla

DsMOM said:


> View attachment 2945629



The bandeau goes perfectly with DE NF!


----------



## wpbteacher8

My mon mono is out for the first time today since I got her 6 months ago in October. She's getting a tan.


----------



## NurseAnn

wpbteacher8 said:


> My mon mono is out for the first time today since I got her 6 months ago in October. She's getting a tan.




My favorite color combo!!!


----------



## dotnative

DsMOM said:


> View attachment 2945629



Looks great with the bandeau!


----------



## dotnative

girlhasbags said:


> Out with my PM....



Lovely! I think I want one


----------



## Lilylovelv

Ms Trevi


----------



## My_vo

Pavla said:


> Two speedies at the same time?
> 
> Very pretty!




Yes I love my two speedies [emoji51][emoji14] I remember there was a time when I hated the speedy but I LOVE THEM NOW!


----------



## My_vo

wpbteacher8 said:


> My mon mono is out for the first time today since I got her 6 months ago in October. She's getting a tan.




Very beautiful! Those colors was one of my choices [emoji4]


----------



## frenchyo8

Speedy dressed up!


----------



## pjhm

That speedy looks so cute-love it


----------



## HeartMyMJs

My Alma in Carmine is out with me today!


----------



## pjhm

There is nothing like an Alma-so easy to get things in and out of and looks so chic when carried.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

pjhm said:


> There is nothing like an Alma-so easy to get things in and out of and looks so chic when carried.


I totally agree!!


----------



## tlo

Another rainy day. Portobello PM getting some LVoe


----------



## pjhm

That bag chain goes perfectly with your Ebene.


----------



## tlo

pjhm said:


> That bag chain goes perfectly with your Ebene.




Thank you!  I love it with ebene!


----------



## JadaStormy

frenchyo8 said:


> View attachment 2948386
> 
> Speedy dressed up!


So cute!! May I ask why you put in on the back instead of the front?


----------



## Havanese 28

HeartMyMJs said:


> My Alma in Carmine is out with me today!
> View attachment 2948739


I love this shade!


----------



## Havanese 28

tlo said:


> Another rainy day. Portobello PM getting some LVoe
> 
> View attachment 2948875


Looks fabulous, esp with that charm!  Since you have this bag and Delightful nm, would you mind sharing your thoughts on one vs the other.  I'm planning to get The Delightful MM in DE, but I like the Portobello too and I only need one DE shoulder bag.  Thanks!


----------



## luvspurses

frenchyo8 said:


> View attachment 2948386
> 
> Speedy dressed up!


just got this charm. don't you love the color against the mono?? so pretty!


----------



## fettfleck

Lilylovelv said:


> Ms Trevi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2948354




Love your Trevi! It is such an elegant bag!


----------



## tlo

Havanese 28 said:


> Looks fabulous, esp with that charm!  Since you have this bag and Delightful nm, would you mind sharing your thoughts on one vs the other.  I'm planning to get The Delightful MM in DE, but I like the Portobello too and I only need one DE shoulder bag.  Thanks!



I would be glad to!!  I was kind of glad it rained so I could try my Portobello since carrying the NM Delightful.  I LOVE the DE Delightful but I don't really need two DE hobos.  But honestly, it's no contest.  The Delightful is SO much more comfortable than the Portobello.  The Port strap is harder and doesn't conform on my shoulder like the Delightful.  I also noticed that Port kept trying to slide off my shoulder.  With the Delightful, I don't know it's there.  It broke my heart a bit because I LOVE the look of Port both on and off.  But I will be getting the DE Delightful.  I have to work myself up to selling my Port and I want to see what others report as far as the creasing of the leather.  

I'm also having the same struggle with my Sully.   LOL!!  But Sully is so pretty!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

tlo said:


> Another rainy day. Portobello PM getting some LVoe
> 
> View attachment 2948875




So pretty!!


Havanese 28 said:


> I love this shade!




Thank you!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## tlo

HeartMyMJs said:


> So pretty!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Havanese 28

tlo said:


> I would be glad to!!  I was kind of glad it rained so I could try my Portobello since carrying the NM Delightful.  I LOVE the DE Delightful but I don't really need two DE hobos.  But honestly, it's no contest.  The Delightful is SO much more comfortable than the Portobello.  The Port strap is harder and doesn't conform on my shoulder like the Delightful.  I also noticed that Port kept trying to slide off my shoulder.  With the Delightful, I don't know it's there.  It broke my heart a bit because I LOVE the look of Port both on and off.  But I will be getting the DE Delightful.  I have to work myself up to selling my Port and I want to see what others report as far as the creasing of the leather.
> 
> I'm also having the same struggle with my Sully.   LOL!!  But Sully is so pretty!!


Thank you very much!  I'm pretty much " sold " on Delightful MM in DE.  I tried it on in the boutique last weekend and must admit it did look and feel great.  It was " mine" as I had pre- ordered it, but left without it, mainly due to the comments in the Clubhouse re creasing.  I've since decided it's not going to be an issue for me.  I had a DE Neverful MM and didn't have a problem.  I sold it because Neverfull isn't for me.  I need a casual shoulder bag and DE is my absolute favorite print.  I'm also confident if an issue does arise, my SA will handle it appropriately.  I truly appreciate your comments comparing both styles.  Portobello is a beautiful bag also.


----------



## tlo

Havanese 28 said:


> Thank you very much!  I'm pretty much " sold " on Delightful MM in DE.  I tried it on in the boutique last weekend and must admit it did look and feel great.  It was " mine" as I had pre- ordered it, but left without it, mainly due to the comments in the Clubhouse re creasing.  I've since decided it's not going to be an issue for me.  I had a DE Neverful MM and didn't have a problem.  I sold it because Neverfull isn't for me.  I need a casual shoulder bag and DE is my absolute favorite print.  I'm also confident if an issue does arise, my SA will handle it appropriately.  I truly appreciate your comments comparing both styles.  Portobello is a beautiful bag also.



I was hesitant for due to those same comments.  AND I really love my Portobello.  But today proved I will get the Delightful DE.  DE is my favorite also.  So I will be adding the DE Delightful.  I just need to recover from my "V" binge!!! 

I hope you get yours soon.  The only time I've changed out of my mono since I got it is when it's raining.


----------



## TheRN66

Wonderful thread! Gorgeous bags!!


----------



## Lilylovelv

fettfleck said:


> Love your Trevi! It is such an elegant bag!




Thank you!!!


----------



## geekyhippo

NatalieChore said:


> Infini 25
> 
> 
> OMG this infini is just GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chiclawyer

wpbteacher8 said:


> My mon mono is out for the first time today since I got her 6 months ago in October. She's getting a tan.



So pretty!


----------



## chiclawyer

My_vo said:


> View attachment 2944462
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> out on the town with my two reliable speedy's!



My two faves! Love the speedy in DA and abricot empriente (at least, I think that's abricot)!


----------



## Markxmikesmom

geekyhippo said:


> NatalieChore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Infini 25
> 
> 
> OMG this infini is just GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love it!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Leo the Lion

geekyhippo said:


> NatalieChore said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Infini 25
> 
> 
> OMG this infini is just GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful! Love the purple bag charm on her!
Click to expand...


----------



## scubasue

Love my new charm...


----------



## My_vo

chiclawyer said:


> My two faves! Love the speedy in DA and abricot empriente (at least, I think that's abricot)!




Yes dear it's apricot I love this color!


----------



## Med_Lady

swee7bebe said:


> View attachment 2931393
> 
> 
> My lovely artsy on the way to pick up lunch



Can I use the scarf over the handle? That way it won't get dirty because I'm worried. I will use my Artsy for work also.


----------



## Med_Lady

Lilylovelv said:


> Ms Trevi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2948354



Takes my breath away. Haven't used my Trevi for a month now.


----------



## Lilylovelv

Med_Lady said:


> Takes my breath away. Haven't used my Trevi for a month now.




It's the only bag I've been using for months, lol! The weather is to wet to take out my other babies.[emoji1]


----------



## chiclawyer

scubasue said:


> Love my new charm...



I love this charm, all of the pics on tpf are sending me over the edge!


----------



## scubasue

chiclawyer said:


> I love this charm, all of the pics on tpf are sending me over the edge!



I hear ya.  This site is definitely not good for my bank account, but I can't look away.  I think I am a tPF addict!


----------



## chiclawyer

scubasue said:


> I hear ya.  This site is definitely not good for my bank account, but I can't look away.  I think I am a tPF addict!



Me too! My next purchase is the gorgeous estrela in your avatar, and I may have to get the V charm now too!


----------



## catdogGroomer

My Speedy 30!


----------



## Leo the Lion

scubasue said:


> Love my new charm...




The bag charm looks amazing on your bag!


----------



## vangiepuff

Montana!! Happy Easter everyone&#128111;


----------



## classypeach

scubasue said:


> Love my new charm...




So cute!


----------



## SpeedyJC

catdogGroomer said:


> My Speedy 30!



Love the speedy.


----------



## Leo the Lion

vangiepuff said:


> Montana!! Happy Easter everyone&#55357;&#56431;


So pretty! Such a rich color!! Happy Easter to you!


----------



## Zette77LV

My Pallas Chain with me today


----------



## Binkysmom

Nomade Lockit today


----------



## ScottyGal

Speedy 30 DE


----------



## fabuleux

vangiepuff said:


> Montana!! Happy Easter everyone&#128111;



Such a great bag!


----------



## tlo

Another rainy day so I'm showing Ms Infini some love


----------



## pjhm

Gorgeous


----------



## BavarianGirl

Taking her out for the first time&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## 4purse

My sweet Mono V Pochette and her first trip to Starbucks


----------



## HeartMyMJs

4purse said:


> My sweet Mono V Pochette and her first trip to Starbucks




Love it!!!


----------



## Ketaki

My denim Baggy GM. Had been looking for one for ages and finally found it. Perfect for a day out in sunny Dubai. It makes me smile


----------



## Leo the Lion

4purse said:


> My sweet Mono V Pochette and her first trip to Starbucks


Too cute! Love it!!


----------



## nailgirl70

Spring has sprung!


----------



## Always New LV

Weather has been gloomy in NJ these few days, Sac Louise is my companion.


----------



## Brasileiro

nailgirl70 said:


> Spring has sprung!



That interior is to dye for!


----------



## jayzanatta

Azur speedy 35 dressed up for our day out [emoji171]


----------



## HeartMyMJs

jayzanatta said:


> View attachment 2955576
> 
> Azur speedy 35 dressed up for our day out [emoji171]




So lovely!!


----------



## Kathee143

4purse said:


> My sweet Mono V Pochette and her first trip to Starbucks




Omg gorgeous!! Do you know if that comes in the mini Pochette?


----------



## chiclawyer

Earlier this week I took my new coquelicot epi NF MM to work--the initiales charm adds a little bling!


----------



## chiclawyer

The weather was awful today, so I brought my DE NF GM to work, accessorized w/ a hot stamped luggage tag.


----------



## LvoemyLV

chiclawyer said:


> Earlier this week I took my new coquelicot epi NF MM to work--the initiales charm adds a little bling!




Ohh this is amazing!!! Is it an orange red?


----------



## chiclawyer

LvoemyLV said:


> Ohh this is amazing!!! Is it an orange red?



Yes, it's a vibrant warm coral red with an orange/warm (rather than blue/cool) undertone, if that makes any sense. It's such a beautiful color in person!


----------



## love1212

pochette metis


----------



## LvoemyLV

chiclawyer said:


> Yes, it's a vibrant warm coral red with an orange/warm (rather than blue/cool) undertone, if that makes any sense. It's such a beautiful color in person!




It does look like a dark coral color. It really is beautiful!


----------



## 4purse

Kathee143 said:


> Omg gorgeous!! Do you know if that comes in the mini Pochette?




It doesn't but I wish it did.


----------



## chiclawyer

love1212 said:


> View attachment 2955700
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pochette metis



Love the PM! Quickly becoming one of my fave bags! &#128525;


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

I always go back to my Speedy B 30 in DE. Waiting in the car for DH to get his haircut while the kiddos nap.


----------



## jayzanatta

HeartMyMJs said:


> So lovely!!




Thanks ! In Vancouver there are so many speedies around I like to make mine fancy [emoji171]


----------



## Ketaki

nailgirl70 said:


> Spring has sprung!



Beautiful colours!


----------



## alansgail

As always my trusty Speedy B with her brand new charm....love her!


----------



## Leo the Lion

love1212 said:


> View attachment 2955700
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pochette metis


I am starting to think I might need this bag! She's so pretty!


----------



## Kathee143

4purse said:


> It doesn't but I wish it did.




I wish too...I may get the pink V cosmetic case but I have a question...your pochette has a chain on it did you add that in place of the vachetta strap?


----------



## 4purse

Kathee143 said:


> I wish too...I may get the pink V cosmetic case but I have a question...your pochette has a chain on it did you add that in place of the vachetta strap?



The chain is from my DE Mini Pochette I have inside the Pochette. I hook the MP to the ring on the outside of the pochette and when you zip it closed it becomes the chain strap.


----------



## ladybugloverlv

My neverfull pm


----------



## T3mpi

My speedy b


----------



## Pavla

Binkysmom said:


> View attachment 2953376
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nomade Lockit today



So pretty!


----------



## Kathee143

4purse said:


> The chain is from my DE Mini Pochette I have inside the Pochette. I hook the MP to the ring on the outside of the pochette and when you zip it closed it becomes the chain strap.




Nice it looks great! [emoji7]


----------



## 4purse

Kathee143 said:


> I wish too...I may get the pink V cosmetic case but I have a question...your pochette has a chain on it did you add that in place of the vachetta strap?




Better example...


----------



## Leo the Lion

4purse said:


> Better example...


Pretty!!! Love the pinks!


----------



## Louish

My noe bb on her maiden voyage


----------



## Pavla

Palermo PM today


----------



## k5ml3k

jayzanatta said:


> View attachment 2955576
> 
> Azur speedy 35 dressed up for our day out [emoji171]




 So cute!! Love the pouf [emoji16]


----------



## vangiepuff

Leo the Lion said:


> So pretty! Such a rich color!! Happy Easter to you!



Thank you


----------



## vangiepuff

fabuleux said:


> Such a great bag!


Thanks&#128522;


----------



## frivofrugalista

Pavla said:


> Palermo PM today
> View attachment 2956831



Love  this bag! I need to use mine more


----------



## k5ml3k

My speedy 35 with her new purse organizer inside [emoji16] so excited to use her!


----------



## kerz23

My new bagatelle on her first outing [emoji7][emoji7]




	

		
			
		

		
	
heres a shot full of her goodies.  I just wish she had a D ring,   I attached my keys to the zipper


----------



## LvoemyLV

kerz23 said:


> My new bagatelle on her first outing [emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 2957618
> 
> View attachment 2957619
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres a shot full of her goodies.  I just wish she had a D ring,   I attached my keys to the zipper




Wow! That is an awesome bag!! It is absolutely stunning!! Congrats!


----------



## kerz23

LvoemyLV said:


> Wow! That is an awesome bag!! It is absolutely stunning!! Congrats!




Thank you so much!! I couldn't be happier with her. [emoji4]


----------



## QueenLouis

It was jeans Friday at the office, so I thought Cerises would be good to carry today.


----------



## Sami Handbags

QueenLouis said:


> It was jeans Friday at the office, so I thought Cerises would be good to carry today.
> 
> View attachment 2958239



So nice to see someone else still loving the cerises speedy, I adore this bag! Xxx


----------



## sfgiantsgirl

QueenLouis said:


> It was jeans Friday at the office, so I thought Cerises would be good to carry today.
> 
> View attachment 2958239




This was my first LV bag and it still my favorite.


----------



## Sail4Seas

QueenLouis said:


> It was jeans Friday at the office, so I thought Cerises would be good to carry today.
> 
> View attachment 2958239


 
This is a very cute "fun" bag!


----------



## QueenLouis

Sami Handbags said:


> So nice to see someone else still loving the cerises speedy, I adore this bag! Xxx




This was actually the first time I carried it. It's a recent purchase from Yoogi's.


----------



## Sami Handbags

QueenLouis said:


> This was actually the first time I carried it. It's a recent purchase from Yoogi's.



Oh wow, great find. Congrats and enjoy her!  Xxx


----------



## Markxmikesmom

QueenLouis said:


> It was jeans Friday at the office, so I thought Cerises would be good to carry today.
> 
> View attachment 2958239



So cute!


----------



## QueenLouis

sfgiantsgirl said:


> This was my first LV bag and it still my favorite.




Glad to hear you are still loving yours. I just got it from Yoogi's and this was the first time out.


----------



## QueenLouis

Sail4Seas said:


> This is a very cute "fun" bag!




Thanks. I definitely lean towards fun over sophisticated.


----------



## QueenLouis

Markxmikesmom said:


> So cute!




Thanks.


----------



## Apso

Today it was time for Siracusa mm, I love that bag!


----------



## girlhasbags

My "new to me" vintage Saumur 30..


----------



## 25thhour

girlhasbags said:


> My "new to me" vintage Saumur 30..



How do you like your Saumur 30 so far?? I've found a beautiful pre-loved one on Craigslist that I am thinking about snatching up!!


----------



## girlhasbags

Love I should have gotten it sooner. I love saddle bags


----------



## swee7bebe

My cabas mezzo that I just received the other day  on her first trip into nyc.


----------



## QueenLouis

Blurry picture... but had my Vernis Rayures Wilshire out to dinner & a movie last night.


----------



## Fijigal

Pavla said:


> Palermo PM today
> View attachment 2956831


I love love!  Pulled mine out to use this weekend!


----------



## Iamminda

QueenLouis said:


> Blurry picture... but had my Vernis Rayures Wilshire out to dinner & a movie last night.
> 
> View attachment 2959959


gorgeous!  I haven't seen this bag before.


----------



## Leo the Lion

swee7bebe said:


> View attachment 2959956
> 
> 
> My cabas mezzo that I just received the other day  on her first trip into nyc.


 

Love your bag and beautiful bandeau! Enjoy NYC, I'll be there next week


----------



## OCMomof3

Azur Artsy's first 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
day out (this year) for Spring! Enjoying my new bandeau and a drive in DH's new car


----------



## Havanese 28

OCMomof3 said:


> Azur Artsy's first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2960151
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> day out (this year) for Spring! Enjoying my new bandeau and a drive in DH's new car


Looks beautiful, esp how you added the luggage tag and bandeau!


----------



## CornishMon

QueenLouis said:


> Blurry picture... but had my Vernis Rayures Wilshire out to dinner & a movie last night.
> 
> View attachment 2959959




This is lovely!


----------



## OCMomof3

Havanese 28 said:


> Looks beautiful, esp how you added the luggage tag and bandeau!




It showed up?! Wow, it looked like the pic didn't post, so I was going to re-post. Thanks, Havanese!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

OCMomof3 said:


> Azur Artsy's first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2960151
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> day out (this year) for Spring! Enjoying my new bandeau and a drive in DH's new car




So pretty!!!


----------



## OCMomof3

HeartMyMJs said:


> So pretty!!!




Thank you


----------



## lvlover365

Peggieben said:


> View attachment 2920007
> 
> 
> 
> My lovely pallas


Wow, such a gorgeous bag!!


----------



## QueenLouis

Iamminda said:


> gorgeous!  I haven't seen this bag before.


 


CornishMon said:


> This is lovely!


 
Thanks! 


It's one of my favorites... that I NEVER wear.


----------



## Leo the Lion

OCMomof3 said:


> Azur Artsy's first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2960151
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> day out (this year) for Spring! Enjoying my new bandeau and a drive in DH's new car


Gorgeous bag! I really like that bandeau and luggage tag on her too! she's enjoying the sunshine and new car too


----------



## NurseAnn

Delightful mm


----------



## kween0703

Got my baby girl back from the LV spa..she had all of her vachetta replaced.


----------



## uhpharm01

NurseAnn said:


> View attachment 2962241
> 
> 
> Delightful mm



So pretty.


----------



## Always New LV

A happy purse.


----------



## llpalmtree

NurseAnn said:


> View attachment 2962241
> 
> 
> Delightful mm


This picture makes me want this bag. Mono and pink are my favorite!!!


----------



## 98daffodils

Always New LV said:


> A happy purse.



YES YES YES - which Speedy is that!!


----------



## for3v3rz




----------



## for3v3rz

Always New LV said:


> A happy purse.




Looking so new


----------



## Leo the Lion

NurseAnn said:


> View attachment 2962241
> 
> 
> Delightful mm


The pink with the brown monogram is just stunning!!!!


----------



## Leo the Lion

Always New LV said:


> A happy purse.


Such a pretty bag!!! Love the roses!


----------



## Sarah03

Speedy B 30!
View attachment 2962905


----------



## mrscurvy

My Denim Pleaty is the rider today &#128525;


----------



## hart88hart

Amethyst Montaigne!  Love that purple!!


----------



## Brasileiro

hart88hart said:


> Amethyst Montaigne!  Love that purple!!



Amazing!


----------



## Iamminda

hart88hart said:


> Amethyst Montaigne!  Love that purple!!


That color is so pretty!


----------



## CornishMon

Oops not an LV but nevertheless she rode shot gun 
View attachment 2963454


----------



## 12Roses

hart88hart said:


> Amethyst Montaigne!  Love that purple!!


That color is amazing!


----------



## chasy.price

Just got this charm for my beautiful girl...


----------



## uhpharm01

hart88hart said:


> Amethyst Montaigne!  Love that purple!!



Omg!! I love this color. &#128525; now I need to buy two
Montagines.!


----------



## girlhasbags

CornishMon said:


> Oops not an LV but nevertheless she rode shot gun
> View attachment 2963454




That bag is AWESOME!!!!!!! Make sure she's safe [emoji6]


----------



## tlo

CornishMon said:


> Oops not an LV but nevertheless she rode shot gun
> View attachment 2963454



That bag is STUNNING!!!!!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

CornishMon said:


> Oops not an LV but nevertheless she rode shot gun
> View attachment 2963454




Gorgeous!!  We're bag twins but I have it in black!


----------



## 25thhour

My monogram abbesses!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; my baby. I'm hoping to get a monogram sac plat in the near future to keep her company.


----------



## darlinga

My first LV and one I will never (at least I don't think) part with. Lol!

Ms Delightful PM in all of her slouchy glory [emoji171]


----------



## mrscurvy

Delightful MM Azur with her added strap &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## NurseAnn

mrscurvy said:


> Delightful MM Azur with her added strap [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2963877




Looks great!!!  Are those the Mautto rings?


----------



## mrscurvy

NurseAnn said:


> Looks great!!!  Are those the Mautto rings?




Yes dear.. Thanks for the recommendation


----------



## NurseAnn

llpalmtree said:


> This picture makes me want this bag. Mono and pink are my favorite!!!




If you got it then it would be the 4th or so bag that we have in common!  I'd recommend you wait though.  The corners on mine are starting to do the bubble/peel thing that the Artsy has been doing for a while now.  I'm waiting to see how bad it gets before deciding if I'd try another delightful (which I love so far in structure) or get a new style entirely.



Leo the Lion said:


> The pink with the brown monogram is just stunning!!!!




It is such a fun combination.  I love pink.


----------



## Leo the Lion

darlinga said:


> My first LV and one I will never (at least I don't think) part with. Lol!
> 
> Ms Delightful PM in all of her slouchy glory [emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2963799


She looks beautiful with her leopard bandeau!


----------



## for3v3rz

NF full of oatmeals for breakfast


----------



## tlo

She's back from repair!  Headed to LV to pick up the pink v charm on a rainy day!


----------



## ladybugloverlv

My speedy 40! Picking up my son from school.


----------



## Always New LV

for3v3rz said:


> Looking so new







Leo the Lion said:


> Such a pretty bag!!! Love the roses!







98daffodils said:


> YES YES YES - which Speedy is that!!




Thanks.
It's the Stephen Sprous Roses speedy.
I bought it preloved and have the handles replaced.
I also cleaned the outside with Armor All Cleaning Wipes, bought in auto store, highly recommended for cleaning LV canvas.


----------



## for3v3rz

Artsy riding to work


----------



## Leo the Lion

for3v3rz said:


> Artsy riding to work
> 
> View attachment 2965129


She's all dressed up and ready to go


----------



## pjhm

On the way to Walnut Creek


----------



## cocolainerose

My new Speedy B 30!!


----------



## LVLoverIreland

My beautiful SpeedyB 30... 
(Taken from my Instagram: 'MyMakeupPerspective')


----------



## NatalieChore




----------



## Manchoo78

Traveling light today with mini pochette


----------



## My_vo

NatalieChore said:


> View attachment 2967946




Is that the dahlia zippy?


----------



## NatalieChore

My_vo said:


> Is that the dahlia zippy?




Yes [emoji106]


----------



## My_vo

NatalieChore said:


> Yes [emoji106]




Beautiful!!!


----------



## My_vo

my passenger today! [emoji8]


----------



## 7994janet

darlinga said:


> Thought this would be fun! Who's riding shotgun today?
> 
> My portobello pm is with me on our way to a training for work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2910283


Love that bag !!!


----------



## uhpharm01

NatalieChore said:


> View attachment 2967946



So beautiful


----------



## 7994janet

NurseAnn said:


> View attachment 2962241
> 
> 
> Delightful mm


I like the interior of yours better then mine, is this a 2015 version ?


----------



## 7994janet

Peggieben said:


> View attachment 2910354
> 
> My NF GM


I can never seem to get my NEVERFULL to stay cinched on the sides and look nice. Your looks great !! Any tips?


----------



## NurseAnn

7994janet said:


> I like the interior of yours better then mine, is this a 2015 version ?




Yes it is the new model.


----------



## CySnowboard

Manchoo78 said:


> Traveling light today with mini pochette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2967951



Love that mini pochette!


----------



## allyloupuppy

hart88hart said:


> Amethyst Montaigne!  Love that purple!!



I love it


----------



## lvlover365

My new Delightful PM in Mono!


----------



## privatejoy

Delightful GM with Keepall strap!


----------



## Alexis168




----------



## pjhm

Alexis168 said:


>


 Wow! As a fan of both Pier 29 and the Giants-this is to die for......


----------



## ScottyGal

Neverfull MM (and Little Brown Bag with my lunch in it!)


----------



## ScottyGal

Alexis168 said:


>



Wow this is amazing! I have never seen this before.. the orange and mono look great together &#9786;


----------



## vinbenphon1

Love that orange



lvlover365 said:


> View attachment 2968763
> 
> My new Delightful PM in Mono!



Getting some sun 



_Lee said:


> Neverfull MM (and Little Brown Bag with my lunch in it!)



Azur is so pretty


----------



## vinbenphon1

mrscurvy said:


> Delightful MM Azur with her added strap &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2963877





darlinga said:


> My first LV and one I will never (at least I don't think) part with. Lol!
> 
> Ms Delightful PM in all of her slouchy glory [emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2963799



Looking good ladies


----------



## Markxmikesmom

Alexis168 said:


>



I was sooooooo hoping San Diego was going to get the next race...
We didn't.


----------



## designer1

First day out...


----------



## tlo

FINALY!!!!!  No rain!!!!!!


----------



## luvspurses

Alexis168 said:


>


love this!


----------



## MissCookie1983

Tivoli gm with my new MK wallet.  I have been dying for some color, and since a rose litchi vernis zippy was not in the budget this month, I was so pleased to find this one. &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;


----------



## QueenLouis

First time out, and my first time carrying a Speedy 30. Love it!


----------



## frivofrugalista

QueenLouis said:


> First time out, and my first time carrying a Speedy 30. Love it!
> 
> View attachment 2970501



Lovely! Congrats!


----------



## Iamminda

QueenLouis said:


> First time out, and my first time carrying a Speedy 30. Love it!
> 
> View attachment 2970501


Gorgeous!  love the pink!


----------



## vinbenphon1

My Chain Pallas


----------



## My_vo

vinbenphon1 said:


> my chain pallas




love that pop!


----------



## mad4bags15

Still in love with this bag [emoji7]


----------



## Cat2015

designer1 said:


> First day out...
> View attachment 2969885


 

Designer1..    love your tassels..  I want..  I want 

Off to work..


----------



## bunnycat

hart88hart said:


> Amethyst Montaigne!  Love that purple!!



Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## frivofrugalista

vinbenphon1 said:


> My Chain Pallas



Love that colour!


----------



## lvlover365

mad4bags15 said:


> View attachment 2971005
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still in love with this bag [emoji7]


Lovely!


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

Little Lady Fuschia Brea out in the sunny day today with me


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

hart88hart said:


> Amethyst Montaigne!  Love that purple!!




My sons out to lunch with me even agreed they loved this bag and scarf!


----------



## KM7029

My brand new baby and first DE piece, Speedy B 30.


----------



## jlbanks

Bagatelle Noir [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## sachina

Bags_4_life said:


> My first lv, bought in 2000 and still dearly loved!
> 
> View attachment 2918364


so pretty....


----------



## uhpharm01

Strappy said:


> Making her debut today.
> 
> View attachment 2917838



That is gorgerous!!  I love the Epi leather.


----------



## Slc9

DE Delightful [emoji4]


----------



## mlm05004

artsy mm in Empriente noir [emoji175]


----------



## Oryx816

Slc9 said:


> DE Delightful [emoji4]
> View attachment 2974358




Love! We are bag sisters!


----------



## viewwing

My trusty Eva on a Sunday


----------



## Slc9

Oryx816 said:


> Love! We are bag sisters!


----------



## Debbie2558

Neverfull in Mimosa


----------



## uhpharm01

mlm05004 said:


> View attachment 2974817
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> artsy mm in Empriente noir [emoji175]



Oh the artsy empreinte gorgerous!!


----------



## lvlove101

Strappy said:


> Workday is over for Ms Artsy!
> 
> View attachment 2930602


Lovely!!!


----------



## portia86

My_vo said:


> View attachment 2968203
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my passenger today! [emoji8]




So beautiful, I really love this charm with the speedy xoxo


----------



## lvlove101

DsMOM said:


> View attachment 2945629


Gorgeous!


----------



## Zette77LV

Sunday Church with my Metis


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Zette77LV said:


> Sunday Church with my Metis




So pretty!!!


----------



## kimaro

My Lumi in Aurore...she still makes me smile!


----------



## Zette77LV

HeartMyMJs said:


> So pretty!!!



Thank you! Love my Metis &#9825;&#9825;&#9825;


----------



## chloe27

I always like this one. Where is the next race anyway?


----------



## Iamminda

kimaro said:


> My Lumi in Aurore...she still makes me smile!


Very pretty!


----------



## namie

Debut my Totally MM


----------



## vinbenphon1

viewwing said:


> My trusty Eva on a Sunday
> View attachment 2975006





mlm05004 said:


> View attachment 2974817
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> artsy mm in Empriente noir [emoji175]





Slc9 said:


> DE Delightful [emoji4]



All of these bags are fantastic passenger seat companions 



kimaro said:


> My Lumi in Aurore...she still makes me smile!



Gorgeous colour


----------



## vinbenphon1

Doc bb on our way to lunch with the girls


----------



## Leo the Lion

vinbenphon1 said:


> Doc bb on our way to lunch with the girls


The red is such a pretty pop of color. I love it!


----------



## Pavla

vinbenphon1 said:


> Doc bb on our way to lunch with the girls &#8230;



Wow! Doc! Rarely to be seen on tPF!


----------



## Pavla

kimaro said:


> My Lumi in Aurore...she still makes me smile!



Beautiful!!!  
I have the same feelings about my Aurore Metis.


----------



## mrscurvy

Lumineuse is in my passenger seat today &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## forever.elise

My Speedy DE 30 and my Lulu![emoji252]


----------



## HeartMyMJs

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 2976369
> 
> My Speedy DE 30 and my Lulu![emoji252]


 
Lulu is so adorable!!!  Your Speedy too!


----------



## uhpharm01

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 2976369
> 
> My Speedy DE 30 and my Lulu![emoji252]



Beautiful piece and Lulu is so cute.


----------



## forever.elise

HeartMyMJs said:


> Lulu is so adorable!!!  Your Speedy too!







uhpharm01 said:


> Beautiful piece and Lulu is so cute.




Thank you, ladies! We go on long car rides every weekend, so she is used to the napping[emoji56]


----------



## Ambrielle

mrscurvy said:


> Lumineuse is in my passenger seat today &#10084;&#65039;
> View attachment 2976364




She's beautiful! Love the colour!


----------



## QueenLouis

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 2976369
> 
> My Speedy DE 30 and my Lulu![emoji252]




Awwwwwwww


----------



## KC2370

My Speedy 40 B making her debut today.


----------



## Leo the Lion

mrscurvy said:


> Lumineuse is in my passenger seat today &#10084;&#65039;
> View attachment 2976364


Love the pop of color and that bag charm is really gorgeous on her!


----------



## Leo the Lion

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 2976369
> 
> My Speedy DE 30 and my Lulu![emoji252]


Awww sweet! Love both your bag and doggie.


----------



## Slc9

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 2976369
> 
> My Speedy DE 30 and my Lulu![emoji252]




Aww, super cute!


----------



## vinbenphon1

mrscurvy said:


> Lumineuse is in my passenger seat today &#10084;&#65039;



Love that colour 



forever.elise said:


> View attachment 2976369
> 
> My Speedy DE 30 and my Lulu![emoji252]



Sorry but Lulu steals that show 



KC2370 said:


> My Speedy 40 B making her debut today.



She is looking good KC


----------



## KC2370

Thanks, vinbenphon1!


----------



## LindySD

cocolainerose said:


> My mono Artsy and Cles! &#128522;&#128151;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2910303


One of my favs!


----------



## forever.elise

Leo the Lion said:


> Awww sweet! Love both your bag and doggie.







Slc9 said:


> Aww, super cute!







vinbenphon1 said:


> Love that colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but Lulu steals that show
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is looking good KC




Aww thanks guys, she usually does steal the show! My bag is even out of focus in the picture![emoji23]


----------



## amgRealtor

kimaro said:


> My Lumi in Aurore...she still makes me smile!


So beautiful!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Doc bb out doing some shopping


----------



## Pavla

vinbenphon1 said:


> Doc bb out doing some shopping



Love this bag!!


----------



## CornishMon

View attachment 2977353


----------



## Leo the Lion

vinbenphon1 said:


> Doc bb out doing some shopping


A true beauty!


----------



## tlo

CornishMon said:


> View attachment 2977353



So pretty!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

vinbenphon1 said:


> Doc bb out doing some shopping




Love the pop of color!!



CornishMon said:


> View attachment 2977353




Love the combo!!


----------



## MommyDaze

At my daughters' school waiting to go in and watch her 5th grade class do their " Walk Through the Revolution".


----------



## Leo the Lion

MommyDaze said:


> At my daughters' school waiting to go in and watch her 5th grade class do their " Walk Through the Revolution".


Love the Favorite in Azur!


----------



## vinbenphon1

MommyDaze said:


> At my daughters' school waiting to go in and watch her 5th grade class do their " Walk Through the Revolution".



So Pretty


----------



## tlo

MommyDaze said:


> At my daughters' school waiting to go in and watch her 5th grade class do their " Walk Through the Revolution".



So pretty!!


----------



## MommyDaze

tlo said:


> So pretty!!





vinbenphon1 said:


> So Pretty





Leo the Lion said:


> Love the Favorite in Azur!



Thanks ladies!


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

vinbenphon1 said:


> Doc bb out doing some shopping




That's it! I'm going to buy it right now and it's all your fault!  (I've been looking at it a while but I'm going to blame you for being the final temptation.  )

Beautiful!


----------



## vinbenphon1

PinkInTheBlue said:


> That's it! I'm going to buy it right now and it's all your fault!  (I've been looking at it a while but I'm going to blame you for being the final temptation.  )
> 
> Beautiful!



Ahahahahh - here is some more enabling - easy to carry, easy to use and holds way more than you would think  Oh and it is gorgeous


----------



## LVk8

CornishMon said:


> View attachment 2977353




Cornish I love this one!  Strap optionality is always key in my book.  Which bag is it?  And does it come in DA?


----------



## CornishMon

HeartMyMJs said:


> Love the pop of color!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the combo!!




Thank you!


----------



## CornishMon

LVk8 said:


> Cornish I love this one!  Strap optionality is always key in my book.  Which bag is it?  And does it come in DA?




Thank you!  It is the Estrela MM old model that has now been discontinued!  Not only does it have the double strap option but the shorter straps fit comfortably over the shoulder.  My favorite bag!  I wished they made it in DA but they do not.  The old Siracusa GM would have been close but that one is also discontinued!


----------



## southernbelle82

My love!!!


----------



## CornishMon

View attachment 2978514


----------



## for3v3rz

Delightful


----------



## Leo the Lion

CornishMon said:


> View attachment 2978514


The weather is getting nicer, what a perfect bag!


----------



## tlo

Another day of off an in rain. Perfect for her maiden voyage


----------



## mrscurvy

Denim Daily GM and Vernis Cles &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## CornishMon

Leo the Lion said:


> The weather is getting nicer, what a perfect bag!




Thank you LL!  Been missing you lately?


----------



## CornishMon

mrscurvy said:


> Denim Daily GM and Vernis Cles [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 2978597




I love this bag!


----------



## LVk8

I also love the denim with the pop of orange [emoji7]


----------



## Nivahra

Cute Alma BB Indigo with Hermes Twilly and Longchamp Bag for work


----------



## CornishMon

View attachment 2979553


----------



## Leo the Lion

Nivahra said:


> View attachment 2979388
> 
> Cute Alma BB Indigo with Hermes Twilly and Longchamp Bag for work


Beautiful bandeau on your gorgeous blue bag!


----------



## Leo the Lion

CornishMon said:


> View attachment 2979553


Love the Delightful! Such a light and grab and go bag. The bag charm looks great on the side!


----------



## OoGuitarChickoO

Brasileiro said:


> This is an amazing idea!! I love it! As soon as I get in my car I will share.



Agreed! Love this idea! Can't wait to get back in the car


----------



## NurseAnn

CornishMon said:


> View attachment 2979553



Your bags always look so well taken care of.  This pic makes me miss my Delightful.


----------



## CornishMon

Leo the Lion said:


> Love the Delightful! Such a light and grab and go bag. The bag charm looks great on the side!




I love this bag!


----------



## CornishMon

NurseAnn said:


> Your bags always look so well taken care of.  This pic makes me miss my Delightful.




Oh no are you going to purchase again?


----------



## frivofrugalista

Nivahra said:


> View attachment 2979388
> 
> Cute Alma BB Indigo with Hermes Twilly and Longchamp Bag for work



Love!


----------



## Freckles1

CornishMon said:


> View attachment 2979553




Twins!! I love this gal!!!


----------



## clu13

My actual dirt bag - picked up more potting soil, flowers and herbs to plant this morning.


----------



## clu13




----------



## mlm05004

kerz23 said:


> My noir emp artsy [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2910419




Twins! [emoji175][emoji106]&#127995;[emoji178]


----------



## Melfontana

LoVe the Metis


----------



## kerz23

mlm05004 said:


> Twins! [emoji175][emoji106]&#127995;[emoji178]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2979704




Beautiful and you have the Indian Rose cles I want.. My friend just bought one today [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## NurseAnn

CornishMon said:


> Oh no are you going to purchase again?




Maybe someday.  I'm going to wait for a little while to see if they figure out their canvas issues.  I know from experience that they are good about dealing with issues but I just don't want to deal with the process of it anymore.  I have plenty of bags on my wish list until then.


----------



## Pavla

Melfontana said:


> LoVe the Metis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2979720



Love it in Terre!!! This was my second tip when I was choosing mine, ended up with Aurore to have some pop of colour among my bags...


----------



## Pavla

Nivahra said:


> View attachment 2979388
> 
> Cute Alma BB Indigo with Hermes Twilly and Longchamp Bag for work



She's beautiful with this twilly!


----------



## allyloupuppy

I'm still very much in love with this Alma in bleuet


----------



## allyloupuppy

Nivahra said:


> View attachment 2979388
> 
> Cute Alma BB Indigo with Hermes Twilly and Longchamp Bag for work



Just gorgeous, I love indigo!


----------



## Leo the Lion

Melfontana said:


> LoVe the Metis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2979720


Love the metis! Look at that deep embossing, so pretty and I love that color. It matches everything!


----------



## Leo the Lion

clu13 said:


> View attachment 2979696


Love the bloomy! She is smelling the pretty flowers  We are bags twins.


----------



## amgRealtor

Alexis168 said:


>


My father's travel agency was located at Pier 27. I worked there many years! Beautiful view of Coit Tower.


----------



## portia86

Using this baby out to work today, haven't use her in a while [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Havanese 28

allyloupuppy said:


> I'm still very much in love with this Alma in bleuet


It's beautiful!


----------



## Havanese 28

tlo said:


> Another day of off an in rain. Perfect for her maiden voyage
> 
> View attachment 2978571


Gorgeous!  This bag is so beautiful and sophisticated.  The charm looks lovely too.


----------



## Havanese 28

portia86 said:


> Using this baby out to work today, haven't use her in a while [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2980428


A favorite of mine!


----------



## frivofrugalista

allyloupuppy said:


> I'm still very much in love with this Alma in bleuet



That's stunning!


----------



## mlm05004

kerz23 said:


> Beautiful and you have the Indian Rose cles I want.. My friend just bought one today [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


that's actually pomme  I wish I had the Rose Indian too! [emoji175][emoji166][emoji175] or the Rose litchi! I'm obsessed with that color! Hoping to add an Empriente cles soon. Have a great day!


----------



## portia86

Havanese 28 said:


> A favorite of mine!




Yes, I do love a speedy xoxo


----------



## kerz23

mlm05004 said:


> that's actually pomme  I wish I had the Rose Indian too! [emoji175][emoji166][emoji175] or the Rose litchi! I'm obsessed with that color! Hoping to add an Empriente cles soon. Have a great day!




I love the Pomme too, I just got the cherry Empriente Bagatelle, maybe the Pomme cles will be a nice addition [emoji87]


----------



## mlm05004

kerz23 said:


> I love the Pomme too, I just got the cherry Empriente Bagatelle, maybe the Pomme cles will be a nice addition [emoji87]




Ooo the bagatelle is stunning! Congratulations


----------



## allyloupuppy

frivofrugalista said:


> That's stunning!



Thank you


----------



## allyloupuppy

Havanese 28 said:


> It's beautiful!



Thank you


----------



## Markxmikesmom

My watercolor.


----------



## pjhm

So pretty!


----------



## Leo the Lion

Markxmikesmom said:


> My watercolor.
> View attachment 2981043


What a beauty! Love this bag!!!


----------



## bounce21

Agree!  The Watercolor is GORGEOUS!


----------



## bounce21

CornishMon said:


> View attachment 2977353


I love this set-up!


----------



## Markxmikesmom

pjhm said:


> So pretty!





Leo the Lion said:


> What a beauty! Love this bag!!!





bounce21 said:


> Agree!  The Watercolor is GORGEOUS!



Thank you ladies!


----------



## CornishMon

Markxmikesmom said:


> My watercolor.
> View attachment 2981043




Oh man she's pretty.


----------



## Markxmikesmom

CornishMon said:


> Oh man she's pretty.



Thank you! I get a lot of enjoyment out of this bag.


----------



## Sumz123

So pretty! Perfect spring bag.


----------



## for3v3rz

Markxmikesmom said:


> My watercolor.
> View attachment 2981043



So soo.... beautiful. I don't dare to take out mine. awh... I worry about getting it dirty.


----------



## Markxmikesmom

for3v3rz said:


> So soo.... beautiful. I don't dare to take out mine. awh... I worry about getting it dirty.


Take it out and enjoy it! What enjoyment are you getting from it tucked away in your closet?


----------



## Lizzys

Markxmikesmom said:


> My watercolor.
> View attachment 2981043


Every time I see your pictures I long for a bag like this,  It is about the prettiest LV bag.  Enjoy it!


----------



## mlm05004

I swear the watercolor was one of the prettiest limited editions ever! They should do another like it. So beautiful


----------



## N3ver2ManyBags

Maiden voyage out of the house


----------



## QueenLouis

for3v3rz said:


> So soo.... beautiful. I don't dare to take out mine. awh... I worry about getting it dirty.







Markxmikesmom said:


> Take it out and enjoy it! What enjoyment are you getting from it tucked away in your closet?




Or... send it to a loving foster home. I know a place. ;P


----------



## GoldengirlNY

What a cute thread. Happy to join with Mz. Speedyb35[emoji7]


----------



## Markxmikesmom

QueenLouis said:


> Or... send it to a loving foster home. I know a place. ;P



 You crack me up!!


----------



## allyloupuppy

mlm05004 said:


> i swear the watercolor was one of the prettiest limited editions ever! They should do another like it. So beautiful



+1


----------



## Leo the Lion

GoldengirlNY said:


> What a cute thread. Happy to join with Mz. Speedyb35[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2981747


She's so pretty all dressed up!


----------



## OoGuitarChickoO

The Evora MM


----------



## mrscurvy

Turenne MM and the Sphere key charm &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## CornishMon

View attachment 2984190


----------



## amajoh

OoGuitarChickoO said:


> The Evora MM




Adore this bag! I hate that I didn't grab it up before it was discontinued.


----------



## OoGuitarChickoO

amajoh said:


> Adore this bag! I hate that I didn't grab it up before it was discontinued.



Aww, thank you! It really is a great bag. I was so surprised when they discontinued it! I guess that's how it goes, though. I'm sorry you missed out on it


----------



## llpalmtree

CornishMon said:


> View attachment 2984190


Beautiful Reggia. I'm using mine today also.


----------



## CornishMon

llpalmtree said:


> Beautiful Reggia. I'm using mine today also.




It's rainy!


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

Lovely Ms. Lockme riding along today. She hasn't been out lately and with that gorgeous color on a sunny day, it was time.


----------



## Iamminda

PinkInTheBlue said:


> Lovely Ms. Lockme riding along today. She hasn't been out lately and with that gorgeous color on a sunny day, it was time.
> 
> View attachment 2985696


What a gorgeous color!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

PinkInTheBlue said:


> Lovely Ms. Lockme riding along today. She hasn't been out lately and with that gorgeous color on a sunny day, it was time.
> 
> View attachment 2985696


 
Yes I agree!!  Gorgeous color!!


----------



## Leo the Lion

PinkInTheBlue said:


> Lovely Ms. Lockme riding along today. She hasn't been out lately and with that gorgeous color on a sunny day, it was time.
> 
> View attachment 2985696


A true beauty! Love the color, size and shape. Glad she got to go out today


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

Iamminda said:


> What a gorgeous color!




Thank you! I love it too.


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

HeartMyMJs said:


> Yes I agree!!  Gorgeous color!!




Wow, thanks!  I really appreciate that.


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

Leo the Lion said:


> A true beauty! Love the color, size and shape. Glad she got to go out today




Thanks Leo! You're right. I think I'll keep her out for a couple of days and make sure she stays in the rotation.

It was my sweet husband who encouraged me to bring her out today. My purse guy


----------



## frivofrugalista

PinkInTheBlue said:


> Lovely Ms. Lockme riding along today. She hasn't been out lately and with that gorgeous color on a sunny day, it was time.
> 
> View attachment 2985696



Just lovely!


----------



## Havanese 28

PinkInTheBlue said:


> Lovely Ms. Lockme riding along today. She hasn't been out lately and with that gorgeous color on a sunny day, it was time.
> 
> View attachment 2985696


Stunning!


----------



## coolganzee




----------



## PinkInTheBlue

coolganzee said:


>




Gorgeous!


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

frivofrugalista said:


> Just lovely!







Havanese 28 said:


> Stunning!




Thank you both!


----------



## CornishMon

View attachment 2986636


----------



## Markxmikesmom

CornishMon said:


> View attachment 2986636



Beautiful!! LOVE IT!!!!!!


----------



## CornishMon

Markxmikesmom said:


> Beautiful!! LOVE IT!!!!!!




Thanks!


----------



## Leo the Lion

CornishMon said:


> View attachment 2986636


OMG! Such a beauty! I have this one on my long LV list


----------



## SpeedyJC

CornishMon said:


> View attachment 2986636


 
Pretty


----------



## CornishMon

Leo the Lion said:


> OMG! Such a beauty! I have this one on my long LV list







SpeedyJC said:


> Pretty




Thank you I do love her!


----------



## for3v3rz




----------



## frivofrugalista

for3v3rz said:


> View attachment 2987192



Beautiful and perfect bandeau!


----------



## c_y_n_d_i

my newest lvoe, noe bb &#128525;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Leo the Lion

c_y_n_d_i said:


> my newest lvoe, noe bb &#55357;&#56845;&#10084;&#65039;


So pretty! Congrats!


----------



## SkeeWee1908

c_y_n_d_i said:


> my newest lvoe, noe bb &#128525;&#10084;&#65039;


She's a beauty congratulations.


----------



## for3v3rz

CornishMon said:


> View attachment 2986636



Oh so new. The vachetta is blinding my eyes. :sunnies


----------



## lillywillowbug

My passenger for the last week...


----------



## Pavla

lillywillowbug said:


> My passenger for the last week...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2987486



I'm in


----------



## lillywillowbug

Pavla said:


> I'm in




I love this bag! I can't say enough great things about this bag.


----------



## ScottyGal

Speedy!


----------



## CornishMon

for3v3rz said:


> Oh so new. The vachetta is blinding my eyes. :sunnies




Lol I know right!


----------



## CornishMon

Leo the Lion said:


> OMG! Such a beauty! I have this one on my long LV list




You should get her soon.  Absolutely love this bag!


----------



## darlinga

Roses neverfull, boogie wipes, iPad mini, and sunglasses.


----------



## NurseAnn

Cerise NF


----------



## Leo the Lion

darlinga said:


> Roses neverfull, boogie wipes, iPad mini, and sunglasses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2987744


Love your roses neverfull and all of your goodies


----------



## darlinga

Leo the Lion said:


> Love your roses neverfull and all of your goodies




Thank you!


----------



## dcampbell

darlinga said:


> Roses neverfull, boogie wipes, iPad mini, and sunglasses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2987744


Your Neverfull is gorgeous!! Is that a PM?


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

I love Almas. I love epi. 

I bought this purse a few years ago and was really concerned I was buying a risky color. I do not wear orange but I just loved how this looked. It's amazing how much of what I wear works great with this great pop of color.


----------



## Leo the Lion

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 2988008
> 
> 
> I love Almas. I love epi.
> 
> I bought this purse a few years ago and was really concerned I was buying a risky color. I do not wear orange but I just loved how this looked. It's amazing how much of what I wear works great with this great pop of color.


I love it in orange! With that bandeau it looks just fabulous! Perfect set!


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

Leo the Lion said:


> I love it in orange! With that bandeau it looks just fabulous! Perfect set!




Thank you! I have all sons so I know nothing about tying bows and I'm afraid I did this rather hastily this morning. Thanks for not pointing out how sloppy it is.  lol


----------



## littletree22




----------



## PinkInTheBlue

littletree22 said:


> View attachment 2988081




So shiny and pretty


----------



## Havanese 28

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 2988008
> 
> 
> I love Almas. I love epi.
> 
> I bought this purse a few years ago and was really concerned I was buying a risky color. I do not wear orange but I just loved how this looked. It's amazing how much of what I wear works great with this great pop of color.


It's gorgeous!  I'm considering this very bag right now!  It's either Epi Alma in Piment ( Chili Red) now, or empreinte Speedy 25 in Orient.  I know, two completely different bag styles.  I love Orange.  I have a warm skin tone and my wardrobe consists of lots of warm colors/ neutrals so this would be the perfect " pop" of color.  It looks fabulous with Navy too, especially in Summer.  Love it.  You may have just made my decision for me!


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

Havanese 28 said:


> It's gorgeous!  I'm considering this very bag right now!  It's either Epi Alma in Piment ( Chili Red) now, or empreinte Speedy 25 in Orient.  I know, two completely different bag styles.  I love Orange.  I have a warm skin tone and my wardrobe consists of lots of warm colors/ neutrals so this would be the perfect " pop" of color.  It looks fabulous with Navy too, especially in Summer.  Love it.  You may have just made my decision for me!




It is a truly incredible color on a bag. I don't love orange in other ways but it's perfect on bags.


----------



## Leo the Lion

littletree22 said:


> View attachment 2988081


So pretty! Is that the pm size?


----------



## Havanese 28

PinkInTheBlue said:


> It is a truly incredible color on a bag. I don't love orange in other ways but it's perfect on bags.


I saw your " bow tying" comment and I have all sons too, 3 of them!  Do you use this bag mainly during warm ( Spring/ Summer) months, or do you carry it year- round?  I'm thinking 3 Seasons, but most likely not during Winter.  I just love yours.  It's the PM size?


----------



## littletree22

Leo the Lion said:


> So pretty! Is that the pm size?




Yeah, it's a PM size, I'm 5'3, PM is perfect for me!


----------



## Leo the Lion

littletree22 said:


> Yeah, it's a PM size, I'm 5'3, PM is perfect for me!


Awesome! I bet it looks fantastic on you!


----------



## Fitjock1

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 2988008
> 
> 
> I love Almas. I love epi.
> 
> I bought this purse a few years ago and was really concerned I was buying a risky color. I do not wear orange but I just loved how this looked. It's amazing how much of what I wear works great with this great pop of color.


I love this color


----------



## Iamminda

darlinga said:


> Roses neverfull, boogie wipes, iPad mini, and sunglasses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2987744



Love them roses 



PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 2988008
> 
> 
> I love Almas. I love epi.
> 
> I bought this purse a few years ago and was really concerned I was buying a risky color. I do not wear orange but I just loved how this looked. It's amazing how much of what I wear works great with this great pop of color.



Gorgeous color!


----------



## darlinga

dcampbell said:


> Your Neverfull is gorgeous!! Is that a PM?




Its the mm. I don't think the LE roses came in any other size.


----------



## LVk8

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 2988008
> 
> 
> I love Almas. I love epi.
> 
> I bought this purse a few years ago and was really concerned I was buying a risky color. I do not wear orange but I just loved how this looked. It's amazing how much of what I wear works great with this great pop of color.




Gorgeous!!!!  I have a Mandarin Epi Speedy and love the pop of orange too [emoji7]


----------



## Char.

Currently, it's the Tivoli GM with my lunch pail. Would love to swap it out with a DE Speedy B 25 though!


----------



## Tygrrlilley

Mono Alma on our way to work


----------



## Leo the Lion

Tygrrlilley said:


> Mono Alma on our way to work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2988969


Love the bandeau on her!


----------



## CornishMon

Tired of the rain!
View attachment 2989029


----------



## Leo the Lion

CornishMon said:


> Tired of the rain!
> View attachment 2989029


Love your tote and baby cles! I hope you get some sunshine soon!


----------



## CornishMon

Leo the Lion said:


> Love your tote and baby cles! I hope you get some sunshine soon!




Thanks!  Me too cause it's weighing me down.


----------



## Phédre

On the way to work.


----------



## Leo the Lion

Phédre;28519687 said:
			
		

> On the way to work.


Gorgeous! I love the pop of color!


----------



## for3v3rz

Happy Friday


----------



## arkiemark

Stuck in Chicago traffic on my way home with monogram desk agenda and Porte documents.


----------



## Weekend shopper

DE Delightful MM


----------



## Leo the Lion

arkiemark said:


> Stuck in Chicago traffic on my way home with monogram desk agenda and Porte documents.


They are all lovely. Yucky traffic, but it looks like the sun was out


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

arkiemark said:


> Stuck in Chicago traffic on my way home with monogram desk agenda and Porte documents.




Love the Goyard piece in there too!!


----------



## shaznayk

Miss Tulum GM


----------



## jjbeauty

Speedy 30(Black) & Pallas wallet


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

Colorful Brea heading out to lunch with me today


----------



## Venessa84

On my way to work yesterday carrying my Montebello in Amarante...


----------



## Havanese 28

Venessa84 said:


> On my way to work yesterday carrying my Montebello in Amarante...


Very pretty!


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

Venessa84 said:


> On my way to work yesterday carrying my Montebello in Amarante...




Lovely!


----------



## Venessa84

Havanese 28 said:


> Very pretty!





PinkInTheBlue said:


> Lovely!



Thank you!!


----------



## MrGoyard

arkiemark said:


> Stuck in Chicago traffic on my way home with monogram desk agenda and Porte documents.


 Lovely! Especially your Goyard


----------



## brawney24

Out and about running errands


----------



## Oryx816

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 2988008
> 
> 
> I love Almas. I love epi.
> 
> I bought this purse a few years ago and was really concerned I was buying a risky color. I do not wear orange but I just loved how this looked. It's amazing how much of what I wear works great with this great pop of color.




This is a great color and can really offset a neutral outfit.  Orange is underrated.  Love this!


----------



## TifflovesLV

Never go wrong with a neverfull !


----------



## arkiemark

Leo the Lion said:


> They are all lovely. Yucky traffic, but it looks like the sun was out



Thank you- great weather definitely helps!




PinkInTheBlue said:


> Love the Goyard piece in there too!!



Thank you!  Just picked it up.



MrVuitton said:


> Lovely! Especially your Goyard



Much appreciated MrVuitton- love all your posts on the Goyard forum.  They're all super informative and have made me an addict!  And congrats on the new Voltaire!


----------



## arkiemark

coolganzee said:


>



This is gorgeous!  What's the name of this beautiful vintage piece?


----------



## London7876

My lovely Brea in Ivory. She makes any outfit look so elegant and ladylike.


----------



## Mom2to2

Delightful MM


----------



## designer1

Today... I'm being chauffeured around, with my speedy 30!
Happy Mother's Day !


----------



## MrGoyard

arkiemark said:


> Thank you- great weather definitely helps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  Just picked it up.
> 
> 
> 
> Much appreciated MrVuitton- love all your posts on the Goyard forum.  They're all super informative and have made me an addict!  And congrats on the new Voltaire!


 Thank you for the kind words! Happy to share my Goyard passion with everyone.


----------



## kerz23

TifflovesLV said:


> Never go wrong with a neverfull !




Never!!!! I love the interior color!!!


----------



## kerz23

My Epi Neverfull, and a mothers days gift [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Leo the Lion

kerz23 said:


> My Epi Neverfull, and a mothers days gift [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;
> View attachment 2991394




Beautiful Neverfull! And early congrats on your Mother's Day gift!


----------



## viewwing

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 2976369
> 
> My Speedy DE 30 and my Lulu![emoji252]



Awww... Can't take my eyes off lulu! Best pic on this thread yet!


----------



## Leo the Lion

TifflovesLV said:


> Never go wrong with a neverfull !


So true


----------



## Consultantmom

My Mono Neverfull MM...just love it!


----------



## Markxmikesmom

Consultantmom said:


> My Mono Neverfull MM...just love it!



Perfect patina!! Love it!!


----------



## Leo the Lion

Consultantmom said:


> My Mono Neverfull MM...just love it!


A true classic beauty!


----------



## Consultantmom

Markxmikesmom said:


> Perfect patina!! Love it!!


 

Thanks!  I finally protected her last week with a product recommended on TPF, so we'll see how it works...


----------



## Consultantmom

Leo the Lion said:


> A true classic beauty!


 

I agree!


----------



## clu13

My favorite LV bag -2012 cruise SC PM in turquoise


----------



## HeartMyMJs

clu13 said:


> My favorite LV bag -2012 cruise SC PM in turquoise
> 
> View attachment 2994397


 
Beautiful color!!!


----------



## clu13

HeartMyMJs said:


> Beautiful color!!!




Thank you!


----------



## mrscurvy

Pochette Metis today &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## tcyr

My mono speedy 25!!!


----------



## frivofrugalista

clu13 said:


> My favorite LV bag -2012 cruise SC PM in turquoise
> 
> View attachment 2994397



Love!!!


----------



## My_vo

me and my mon mono in the passenger seat today lol


----------



## Havanese 28

My_vo said:


> View attachment 2994849
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and my mon mono in the passenger seat today lol


Beautiful colors!  The charm is perfect!


----------



## ScottyGal

Speedy 30


----------



## mlm05004

clu13 said:


> My favorite LV bag -2012 cruise SC PM in turquoise
> 
> View attachment 2994397




This is DEVINE!


----------



## mlm05004

_Lee said:


> Speedy 30




What a cute bag charm [emoji106]


----------



## Havanese 28

clu13 said:


> My favorite LV bag -2012 cruise SC PM in turquoise
> 
> View attachment 2994397


Such a gorgeous color, and exquisite bag!


----------



## wpbteacher8

V speedy with glam flower charm


----------



## coolganzee

arkiemark said:


> This is gorgeous!  What's the name of this beautiful vintage piece?


thanks! this piece is a late 90s Monogram Porte Documents Bandouliere


----------



## Leo the Lion

wpbteacher8 said:


> V speedy with glam flower charm




Love her dolled up with her bag charm. Super cute!


----------



## girlhasbags

_Lee said:


> Speedy 30




Love the charm[emoji7]


----------



## vdlomas

Heading to work with Speedy 35 [emoji16]


----------



## Havanese 28

vdlomas said:


> View attachment 2996528
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heading to work with Speedy 35 [emoji16]


Very pretty bag!


----------



## vdlomas

Havanese 28 said:


> Very pretty bag!




Thanks!!


----------



## CornishMon

Little Eva
View attachment 2996677


----------



## myusername

Favorite PM


----------



## mlm05004

taking my new gem out for the first time ! [emoji92][emoji175]


----------



## Louislover73

Retiro NM Noir


----------



## coolganzee

my ever-reliable keepall 45


----------



## Pink Bubbles

My sweet Tivoli GM. Loves her so much! [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## thongpri




----------



## LouisVGuy15




----------



## mlm05004

Pink Bubbles said:


> View attachment 2998406
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sweet Tivoli GM. Loves her so much! [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]




Love the tivoli! One of my faves


----------



## Pink Bubbles

Thank you , thank you! How do I tag someone in a response??


----------



## mlm05004

Pink Bubbles said:


> Thank you , thank you! How do I tag someone in a response??




Click on their message and it should give you a couple options.. One being "quote"


----------



## mlm05004

Pink Bubbles said:


> Thank you , thank you! How do I tag someone in a response??






	

		
			
		

		
	
wearing my tivoli today [emoji7] twinning [emoji133]


----------



## LexLV

My new speedy b out for the first time!!! [emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;


----------



## coolganzee

so nice


----------



## CornishMon

This is probably the best thread!  Lovely bags all!


----------



## Havanese 28

mlm05004 said:


> View attachment 2999015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wearing my tivoli today [emoji7] twinning [emoji133]


Beautiful!


----------



## Havanese 28

CornishMon said:


> This is probably the best thread!  Lovely bags all!


+1!  I completely agree!  I look at this thread each day because I know I'll see something beautiful, and be inspired.  So fun!


----------



## mlm05004

Havanese 28 said:


> +1!  I completely agree!  I look at this thread each day because I know I'll see something beautiful, and be inspired.  So fun!




Me too! I get inspiration from it too


----------



## Meeka41

My gucci new Jackie 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
then my artsy mm


----------



## heartLV

My best companion today


----------



## Glamorousl.a.c

My passenger!


----------



## Leo the Lion

mlm05004 said:


> View attachment 2999015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wearing my tivoli today [emoji7] twinning [emoji133]


Beautiful bag!


----------



## Leo the Lion

My_vo said:


> View attachment 2994849
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me and my mon mono in the passenger seat today lol


So pretty and spring-summery


----------



## Leo the Lion

Pink Bubbles said:


> View attachment 2998406
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My sweet Tivoli GM. Loves her so much! [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


I love her too! She's on my list


----------



## 1Kellygirl

Love having options. If you don't mind me asking, where exactly did you find the chains and do they work with most bags of the same size. Thank you sincerely sheila


----------



## 1Kellygirl

Pretty lockit!! Love the charm do you hang it from the handle itself, or do you clip it to the clochette? I would love to hang one on my lockit, but I'm afraid it will harm the leather.  All bags should have a bracelet&#128519;&#128519; thank you.


----------



## Pink Bubbles

Leo the Lion said:


> I love her too! She's on my list




My list gets longer and longer everyday! [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Pink Bubbles

mlm05004 said:


> Click on their message and it should give you a couple options.. One being "quote"




Thanks! Finally got it!


----------



## LexLV

Rains calls for DE


----------



## mlm05004

Pink Bubbles said:


> Thanks! Finally got it!




Alright!! [emoji16]


----------



## girlhasbags

Me and my vintage Alma on the way home from a hard day at work


----------



## CornishMon

girlhasbags said:


> Me and my vintage Alma on the way home from a hard day at work




She looks really good,


----------



## girlhasbags

CornishMon said:


> She looks really good,




Thank you she was completely rehabbed. She turned out lovely [emoji3]


----------



## Leo the Lion

girlhasbags said:


> Me and my vintage Alma on the way home from a hard day at work


So pretty! Vintage? She looks beautiful! Love the LV key ball on her!


----------



## mlm05004

so excited about how hot stamp on my neverfull GM turned out


----------



## girlhasbags

Leo the Lion said:


> So pretty! Vintage? She looks beautiful! Love the LV key ball on her!


 


Thank you she was restored with love. Yes she is about 20 years old. I will post a before shot if you like let me know.


----------



## lovesallbags

My new neverfull, am googley eyes looking at her.


----------



## Markxmikesmom

mlm05004 said:


> View attachment 3002567
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so excited about how hot stamp on my neverfull GM turned out



Love it.. I would need 3 M's


----------



## mlm05004




----------



## kerz23

mlm05004 said:


> View attachment 3003251




So pretty!!!


----------



## Misshardknox




----------



## CornishMon

Kind of like taking the smaller bags on Fridays!

View attachment 3004438


----------



## Havanese 28

CornishMon said:


> Kind of like taking the smaller bags on Fridays!
> 
> View attachment 3004438


Love this with the longer chain!


----------



## bunnycat

DA Speedy riding with me.


----------



## 4purse

mlm05004 said:


> View attachment 3003251


LOVE that Alma.


----------



## CornishMon

Havanese 28 said:


> Love this with the longer chain!




I know me too!  I kind of like having smaller bags on Fridays and week days.  Not used to that!


----------



## mlm05004

4purse said:


> LOVE that Alma.




Thanks doll! I love it too! [emoji259][emoji175]


----------



## 4purse

Hey Miss Kensington, shall we go to Starbucks?


----------



## CornishMon

4purse said:


> Hey Miss Kensington, shall we go to Starbucks?




Funny!  Nice bag!


----------



## Consultantmom

4purse said:


> Hey Miss Kensington, shall we go to Starbucks?


 
lol...very nice.


----------



## Bijans

lovesallbags said:


> View attachment 3003159
> 
> 
> My new neverfull, am googley eyes looking at her.



Beautiful !! Is that the MM size ?


----------



## onehotlatte

4purse said:


> Hey Miss Kensington, shall we go to Starbucks?



I really like your bag.  Miss Kensington is beautiful.


----------



## Debbie2558

Turenne MM


----------



## zannabuck

Debbie2558 said:


> Turenne MM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3005641


Wow, I LOVE your bag! Beautiful!


----------



## mlm05004

Debbie2558 said:


> Turenne MM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3005641




Gorgeous! Love the charms


----------



## pjhm

I like the strap! Looks great!


----------



## CornishMon

Debbie2558 said:


> Turenne MM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3005641




Like the strap looks good!


----------



## Leo the Lion

CornishMon said:


> Kind of like taking the smaller bags on Fridays!
> 
> View attachment 3004438


Love small bags on Friday's too  Love the Favorite!


----------



## Leo the Lion

Debbie2558 said:


> Turenne MM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3005641


Cute!!!


----------



## lovesallbags

Bijans said:


> Beautiful !! Is that the MM size ?




Thankyou, yes it's the MM Size


----------



## xmasbaby78

My adorable Neverfull Pochette I got from Tradesy... I love her!


----------



## myusername

My sidekick today [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## 1Kellygirl

Hello. I'm new to TPF. I have tried for days to upload a photo of my LV passenger and it won't let me. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## girlhasbags

1Kellygirl said:


> Hello. I'm new to TPF. I have tried for days to upload a photo of my LV passenger and it won't let me. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.




Check the size of the picture. Sometimes you have to reduce it. Cant wait to see your passenger.


----------



## amgRealtor

I got to be the passenger today with my trusty Bosphore!


----------



## 4purse

Debbie2558 said:


> Turenne MM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3005641


Nice. Is that a different strap than what it comes with? Love the charms too.


----------



## Debbie2558

4purse said:


> Nice. Is that a different strap than what it comes with? Love the charms too.



Thanks & Yes, I bought an adjustable cross body strap to use with it which can be shortened as a shoulder strap too.


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

Heading to a late Sunday lunch.

I've posted this lady before but I added this scarf and really think it's just perfect together.


----------



## Ambrielle

4purse said:


> Hey Miss Kensington, shall we go to Starbucks?



Gorgeous bag!



Debbie2558 said:


> Turenne MM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3005641



What a beauty!



PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3007274
> 
> 
> Heading to a late Sunday lunch.
> 
> I've posted this lady before but I added this scarf and really think it's just perfect together.



Your bag is Tdf...The scarf looks beautiful! Love the colour.


----------



## 4purse

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3007274
> 
> 
> Heading to a late Sunday lunch.
> 
> I've posted this lady before but I added this scarf and really think it's just perfect together.


This is so pretty. I love the use of scarves this way on bags rather than just tying them on. So classy!!!


----------



## Havanese 28

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3007274
> 
> 
> Heading to a late Sunday lunch.
> 
> I've posted this lady before but I added this scarf and really think it's just perfect together.


Looks beautiful!


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

Ambrielle said:


> Your bag is Tdf...The scarf looks beautiful! Love the colour.







4purse said:


> This is so pretty. I love the use of scarves this way on bags rather than just tying them on. So classy!!!







Havanese 28 said:


> Looks beautiful!




Thank you! I've enjoyed it today. I think it's such a pretty bag.


----------



## mlm05004

happy Memorial Day everyone! [emoji631][emoji631]


----------



## Leo the Lion

mlm05004 said:


> View attachment 3008113
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happy Memorial Day everyone! [emoji631][emoji631]


You too! What a cutie with your scarf


----------



## mlm05004

Leo the Lion said:


> You too! What a cutie with your scarf




Found that little gem in Mystic CT last Labor Day [emoji7][emoji631]


----------



## Leo the Lion

mlm05004 said:


> Found that little gem in Mystic CT last Labor Day [emoji7][emoji631]


Just love it with the Azur print!


----------



## mrscurvy

Turenne MM with LV Sphere charm and black pouf &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## mlm05004

[emoji162][emoji175][emoji119]&#127996;


----------



## Leo the Lion

mlm05004 said:


> View attachment 3009495
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji162][emoji175][emoji119]&#127996;


Love all of them. The pinks are so beautiful in a monogram handbag adding a POP of color!


----------



## mlm05004

Leo the Lion said:


> Love all of them. The pinks are so beautiful in a monogram handbag adding a POP of color!




Thanks doll!


----------



## CornishMon

She doesn't get out a lot!
View attachment 3010120


----------



## lillywillowbug

CornishMon said:


> She doesn't get out a lot!
> View attachment 3010120




Oh wow! She looks perfect!


----------



## CornishMon

lillywillowbug said:


> Oh wow! She looks perfect!




Thanks!


----------



## lillywillowbug

Showing Ms Trevi some love the past couple of days.


----------



## Leo the Lion

CornishMon said:


> She doesn't get out a lot!
> View attachment 3010120


It's about time   I love the shape of an Alma. Not bulky and perfect for a woman's body! She's gorgeous!


----------



## CornishMon

Leo the Lion said:


> It's about time   I love the shape of an Alma. Not bulky and perfect for a woman's body! She's gorgeous!




Lol it is about time!


----------



## LvoemyLV

Neverfull GM... Needed to haul a lot of kid stuff today. Traffic was awful!!! Still love this bag even though soo many people have it. Can't wait to get mon mono or mono mm. It will be my 4th neverfull lol!


----------



## tlo

So in love with her!


----------



## Leo the Lion

LvoemyLV said:


> View attachment 3010217
> 
> Neverfull GM... Needed to haul a lot of kid stuff today. Traffic was awful!!! Still love this bag even though soo many people have it. Can't wait to get mon mono or mono mm. It will be my 4th neverfull lol!


Love the gold interior! It really goes great with the monogram print. #4 lol


----------



## Leo the Lion

tlo said:


> So in love with her!
> 
> View attachment 3010223


MY favorite charm! Looks great on your bag!!!


----------



## Iamminda

lillywillowbug said:


> View attachment 3010138
> 
> 
> Showing Ms Trevi some love the past couple of days.


Pretty!


----------



## LvoemyLV

Leo the Lion said:


> Love the gold interior! It really goes great with the monogram print. #4 lol




Thanks! You can't really tell but it's patina is definitely darker than the picture shows and it looks great with the mimosa. I love the color! (I keep going back to neverfull, what can I say [emoji6]...#4 here I come!!)


----------



## tlo

Leo the Lion said:


> MY favorite charm! Looks great on your bag!!!



Thanks LL, it's mine too.  Love the simplicity.


----------



## Havanese 28

tlo said:


> So in love with her!
> 
> View attachment 3010223


Gorgeous! It's easy to see why you love this beauty!


----------



## Meeka41

my noe


----------



## CornishMon

Meeka41 said:


> View attachment 3010787
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my noe




Very nice!


----------



## tlo

Havanese 28 said:


> Gorgeous! It's easy to see why you love this beauty!



Thanks Havanese!!!


----------



## Meeka41

CornishMon said:


> Very nice!




Thank you[emoji4]


----------



## lvmk

CornishMon said:


> She doesn't get out a lot!
> View attachment 3010120




She looks brand new!!! What's her birthday?


----------



## Debbie2558

Mon Mono today with my LV strap I bought back in 1988...yes 1988!!!


----------



## CornishMon

lvmk said:


> She looks brand new!!! What's her birthday?




Two years February!  It was my anniversary gift from my hubby!


----------



## nailgirl70

Out and about picking up odds and ends for my party....can't wait!


----------



## nailgirl70

CornishMon said:


> She doesn't get out a lot!
> View attachment 3010120



She's beautiful!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Debbie2558 said:


> Mon Mono today with my LV strap I bought back in 1988...yes 1988!!!
> 
> View attachment 3012930




Gorgeous!!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Meeka41 said:


> View attachment 3010787
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my noe




So pretty!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

lillywillowbug said:


> View attachment 3010138
> 
> 
> Showing Ms Trevi some love the past couple of days.



Lovely!!!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

CornishMon said:


> She doesn't get out a lot!
> View attachment 3010120




So classy!  An Alma is a must have!


----------



## Melfontana

Sun is Shining - Time for The BB


----------



## happy26688

A great thread all the bags feature are so beautiful. Hope all our days are sunny and bright.


----------



## myusername

Quick coffee run with this lil cutie.


----------



## Leo the Lion

nailgirl70 said:


> Out and about picking up odds and ends for my party....can't wait!




and....Dunkin' Doughnuts  Is it your birthday party? 


She's so pretty! Love the honey patina.


----------



## Leo the Lion

myusername said:


> Quick coffee run with this lil cutie.
> View attachment 3014177


 

Oh, yes she is!


----------



## nailgirl70

Leo the Lion said:


> and....Dunkin' Doughnuts  Is it your birthday party?
> 
> 
> She's so pretty! Love the honey patina.



Yes Leo,  it's my "Fab 45" and I've decided to celebrate  girls night only style with friends and family. And yes, DD & Speedy, 2 of my favorites! Speedy is 20yrs plus and going strong lol.


----------



## Venessa84

Debbie2558 said:


> Mon Mono today with my LV strap I bought back in 1988...yes 1988!!!
> 
> View attachment 3012930


88?  Wow, she is in amazing condition!


----------



## litchi

Debbie2558 said:


> Mon Mono today with my LV strap I bought back in 1988...yes 1988!!!
> 
> View attachment 3012930



Your Mon Mono and LE charm make a great pair!


----------



## LVLeo

With me today as i go to show a house.


----------



## lvmk

CornishMon said:


> Two years February!  It was my anniversary gift from my hubby!




Wow! She looks brand new!!! I love how perfect the vachetta is! did you treat it or is she all natural?


----------



## Leo the Lion

LVLeo said:


> With me today as i go to show a house.


She looks so pretty with her bag charm!


----------



## CSbaglvr

MC Noir cosmetic pouch being used as a clutch on this rainy day!


----------



## kerz23

Sunday afternoon out with Louis, Jimmy, and David [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## mlm05004

kerz23 said:


> Sunday afternoon out with Louis, Jimmy, and David [emoji23][emoji23]
> View attachment 3014920




Gangs all here! [emoji119]&#127996;[emoji175][emoji108]&#127995;


----------



## Leo the Lion

CSbaglvr said:


> MC Noir cosmetic pouch being used as a clutch on this rainy day!


She's a beauty and perfect on a rainy day!


----------



## NWGal

Long night at work, headed home to get some zzz's


----------



## misspurse

still my fav forever and ever! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Leo the Lion

kerz23 said:


> Sunday afternoon out with Louis, Jimmy, and David [emoji23][emoji23]
> View attachment 3014920


You sure have lots of men in your life 
I love all of them! You are Rockin' them all!


----------



## kerz23

Leo the Lion said:


> You sure have lots of men in your life
> I love all of them! You are Rockin' them all!




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji85]


----------



## uhpharm01

kerz23 said:


> Sunday afternoon out with Louis, Jimmy, and David [emoji23][emoji23]
> View attachment 3014920



Beautiful.


----------



## onmymind24seven

kerz23 said:


> Sunday afternoon out with Louis, Jimmy, and David [emoji23][emoji23]
> View attachment 3014920



lol my kind of a good time.


----------



## clu13

Dreaming of St. Barth on this raining day.


----------



## Char.

My brand new companion in my brand new car!


----------



## Leo the Lion

Char. said:


> My brand new companion in my brand new car!


Congrats on both!


----------



## MissAdhd

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3007274
> 
> 
> Heading to a late Sunday lunch.
> 
> I've posted this lady before but I added this scarf and really think it's just perfect together.



Gorgeous bag!


----------



## frzsri

CSbaglvr said:


> MC Noir cosmetic pouch being used as a clutch on this rainy day!




Great multi use of a lovely item.



kerz23 said:


> Sunday afternoon out with Louis, Jimmy, and David [emoji23][emoji23]
> View attachment 3014920




One hell of a Sunday![emoji38]



NWGal said:


> Long night at work, headed home to get some zzz's




Neverfull is such an awesome work bag!



misspurse said:


> still my fav forever and ever! [emoji173]&#65039;




Lovely Speedy! How old is she?



clu13 said:


> Dreaming of St. Barth on this raining day.




Am thinking of a holiday too. [emoji173]&#65039; the Chanel as well.



Char. said:


> My brand new companion in my brand new car!




Congratulations on both your new items! Enjoy[emoji4]


----------



## ayumiken

cocolainerose said:


> My mono Artsy and Cles! &#128522;&#128151;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2910303


its Gorgeous bag, have fun with it


----------



## Lv frenzy

My artsy &#9786;


----------



## apple1215

With my Deauville!


----------



## Leo the Lion

apple1215 said:


> With my Deauville!
> View attachment 3018430


What a beauty!


----------



## frivofrugalista

apple1215 said:


> With my Deauville!
> View attachment 3018430



Super gorgeous, wow!!!


----------



## hawaii_girl808

My new bestie! Pochette Metis! Love her to pieces &#128092;&#128132;


----------



## ckykesworkd

wearing speedy b and dentelle came in mail today


----------



## ckykesworkd

oops didnt attach pic lol


----------



## Iamminda

apple1215 said:


> With my Deauville!
> View attachment 3018430


So pretty!


----------



## Meeka41

solferino gm


----------



## peachy pink

meeeeeee. and miss neverfull on the floor. poor her


----------



## london4me

Congrats!!


----------



## peachy pink

Char. said:


> My brand new companion in my brand new car!



Big congrats!



clu13 said:


> Dreaming of St. Barth on this raining day.
> 
> View attachment 3017012



I am craving summer!



ckykesworkd said:


> oops didnt attach pic lol



Gorgeous two!


----------



## london4me

apple1215 said:


> With my Deauville!
> View attachment 3018430



So stunning!


----------



## Havanese 28

apple1215 said:


> With my Deauville!
> View attachment 3018430


Wow!  What a stunner!


----------



## momofboys

my babylone has been the perfect companion!


----------



## Havanese 28

momofboys said:


> View attachment 3019202
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my babylone has been the perfect companion!


Beautiful!


----------



## misspurse

frzsri said:


> Lovely Speedy! How old is she?




thank you! she is 2 years old and my HG!


----------



## CornishMon

apple1215 said:


> With my Deauville!
> View attachment 3018430




Love it!


----------



## Classy_Sam

apple1215 said:


> With my Deauville!
> View attachment 3018430



Pretty! And I think your car is also ... Is it a Panamera?


----------



## Dany_37

My Neverfull which is now my "briefcase"


----------



## apple1215

CornishMon said:


> Love it!


Thank you. CornishMon, You are so sweet.


----------



## apple1215

Leo the Lion said:


> What a beauty!





frivofrugalista said:


> Super gorgeous, wow!!!





Iamminda said:


> So pretty!





london4me said:


> So stunning!





Havanese 28 said:


> Wow!  What a stunner!



Thank you everyone. You guys are so sweet.


----------



## apple1215

Classy_Sam said:


> Pretty! And I think your car is also ... Is it a Panamera?



Thank you Classy_Sam. It is 911 Targa. ^_^


----------



## casseyelsie

apple1215 said:


> With my Deauville!
> View attachment 3018430




Omg [emoji15] she's soooo beautiful


----------



## Leo the Lion

momofboys said:


> View attachment 3019202
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my babylone has been the perfect companion!


She's so different. Love!


----------



## redsnoopy04

hawaii_girl808 said:


> My new bestie! Pochette Metis! Love her to pieces &#128092;&#128132;



Those are exactly my words too.


----------



## MissCookie1983

Azur Galliera GM.  Love her!


----------



## Meeka41

ms delightful mm


----------



## DOVELV

MissCookie1983 said:


> Azur Galliera GM.  Love her!




So pretty!


----------



## DOVELV

Meeka41 said:


> View attachment 3019869
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ms delightful mm




She looks so gorgeous!  I love my Delightfuls!!!


----------



## Meeka41

DOVELV said:


> She looks so gorgeous!  I love my Delightfuls!!!




Thank you [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## momofboys

Leo the Lion said:


> She's so different. Love!




Thank you!


----------



## Venessa84

apple1215 said:


> With my Deauville!
> View attachment 3018430


Never seen this before and I love it!


----------



## portia86

After work drinks with this cutie [emoji7][emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## DaisyM

At the pump, waiting to finish and get on with welcoming the gorgeous weekend ahead!


----------



## Leo the Lion

portia86 said:


> After work drinks with this cutie [emoji7][emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3020713


A perfect bag for that  She's lovely!


----------



## portia86

Leo the Lion said:


> A perfect bag for that  She's lovely!




She really was a great bag for the night [emoji8][emoji8]xoxo


----------



## portia86

Me and Eva in today Passenger seat, taking the kidded to swimming lessons. (Look at the light reflecting on the beautiful hardware [emoji92][emoji92])


----------



## london4me

On her way to church for her maiden voyage.


----------



## Gracielisticus

Hi guys!
Let me introduce you my new co-pilot!


----------



## Mbud9077

Pavla said:


> Love this thread, hope it wil "live" for a long time. Will contribute soon to....
> Lovely bags, ladies!


Here is a PM TIVOLI with all the other things. I love this bag.


----------



## Mbud9077

Mbud9077 said:


> Here is a PM TIVOLI with all the other things. I love this bag.



LV photo


----------



## portia86

london4me said:


> On her way to church for her maiden voyage.




Ohhhh she gorgeous, I'm really thinking of adding her to the rest of my gang [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji85]


----------



## BagLady14

Alma pm


----------



## NatalieChore




----------



## Pavla

BagLady14 said:


> Alma pm





NatalieChore said:


> View attachment 3023992



Love your bags, ladies!


----------



## Havanese 28

NatalieChore said:


> View attachment 3023992


Such a gorgeous bag and this color is perfect.


----------



## Havanese 28

BagLady14 said:


> Alma pm


What a beautiful classic!


----------



## Havanese 28

london4me said:


> On her way to church for her maiden voyage.


Gorgeous!  Congrats!  You will love this little gem!


----------



## fabuleux

V Tote day!


----------



## forever.elise

Taking summer classes! Bio today, so backpack and the pouch from my Neo Neverfull!!!


----------



## forever.elise

fabuleux said:


> V Tote day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3024587




Love this for a guy!!!


----------



## hollyld

LvoemyLV said:


> View attachment 3010217
> 
> Neverfull GM... Needed to haul a lot of kid stuff today. Traffic was awful!!! Still love this bag even though soo many people have it. Can't wait to get mon mono or mono mm. It will be my 4th neverfull lol!


I have a mono Neverful GM, too.  I bought it just for traveling but now I'm in lvoe with it and use it as my every-day bag.  I'm dying for a mon mono, too!


----------



## Sparklefancy

fabuleux said:


> v tote day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3024587



love, love, love!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gracielisticus

So Sorry Ladys,

I´m new with the APP and don´t know to insert pictures.


----------



## SpeedyJC

BagLady14 said:


> Alma pm


 

Love that charm on that bag.



NatalieChore said:


> View attachment 3023992


 

Very nice.




fabuleux said:


> V Tote day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3024587


 
Wow what a fab tote. I wasn't huge into the V collection but I just love how art like that is. It looks almost like someone did a very classy spray paint on it.


----------



## london4me

portia86 said:


> Ohhhh she gorgeous, I'm really thinking of adding her to the rest of my gang [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji85]




You should! I really love this bag!


----------



## london4me

fabuleux said:


> V Tote day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3024587




Nice choice! Enjoy in good health! I may have to go check this bag out. [emoji6]


----------



## Steffi

Playing around with the app...

The weather is fine, so Speedy is allowed to leave his dust bag for some days. 

It has been living in his dust bag in my wardrobe for six years and I am pretty amazed by the patina it got.


----------



## Leo the Lion

fabuleux said:


> V Tote day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3024587


I already commented on this tote yesterday but I had to comment again. Color is amazing! lol.


----------



## fabuleux

Leo the Lion said:


> I already commented on this tote yesterday but I had to comment again. Color is amazing! lol.



Haha thank you! 
When I saw  it on the runway, I knew I had to have it !


----------



## CornishMon

View attachment 3025964


----------



## Havanese 28

CornishMon said:


> View attachment 3025964


Looks beautiful!


----------



## Havanese 28

Steffi said:


> Playing around with the app...
> 
> The weather is fine, so Speedy is allowed to leave his dust bag for some days.
> 
> It has been living in his dust bag in my wardrobe for six years and I am pretty amazed by the patina it got.
> 
> View attachment 3025741


Very pretty, especially with the charm!


----------



## LvoemyLV

CornishMon said:


> View attachment 3025964




Wow! What is this beautiful bag??


----------



## SpeedyJC

CornishMon said:


> View attachment 3025964


 
Very nice.


----------



## Cat2015

My 3 day old Delightful  .  Oh goodness, just noticed my cardigan matches her cheery interior !


----------



## Camaro Chic

Traveling today so my Mon Monogram Neverfull MM with Amarante Insolence charm and Keepall 55.


----------



## Havanese 28

Cat2015 said:


> My 3 day old Delightful  .  Oh goodness, just noticed my cardigan matches her cheery interior !


Beautiful!


----------



## Havanese 28

Camaro Chic said:


> Traveling today so my Mon Monogram Neverfull MM with Amarante Insolence charm and Keepall 55.


Very nice!


----------



## Leo the Lion

Camaro Chic said:


> Traveling today so my Mon Monogram Neverfull MM with Amarante Insolence charm and Keepall 55.


All are so pretty!


----------



## Cat2015

Havanese 28 said:


> Beautiful!




Thank you ..  and so happy with her matching slgs


----------



## 4purse

Steffi said:


> Playing around with the app...
> 
> The weather is fine, so Speedy is allowed to leave his dust bag for some days.
> 
> It has been living in his dust bag in my wardrobe for six years and I am pretty amazed by the patina it got.
> 
> View attachment 3025741


Lovely color patina...from sitting in its dust cover??? Amazimg!!!


----------



## 4purse

fabuleux said:


> V Tote day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3024587


Such a great bag!!!


----------



## 4purse

apple1215 said:


> With my Deauville!
> View attachment 3018430


Oh I'm drooling, lovely!!!


----------



## CornishMon

LvoemyLV said:


> Wow! What is this beautiful bag??




It is the Siena GM.

Thank you!


----------



## Markxmikesmom

CornishMon said:


> View attachment 3025964



Oh very pretty!! Love it!


----------



## CornishMon

Markxmikesmom said:


> Oh very pretty!! Love it!




Thanks!


----------



## LvoemyLV

CornishMon said:


> It is the Siena GM.
> 
> Thank you!




I must have missed some of the new styles and just looked that one up! It's so pretty [emoji7]Congrats!! That might just make my next purchase decision even tougher!


----------



## fabuleux

4purse said:


> Such a great bag!!!



&#128540;&#128536;&#128525;&#10084;&#65039;&#128008;
Thank you!


----------



## CornishMon

LvoemyLV said:


> I must have missed some of the new styles and just looked that one up! It's so pretty [emoji7]Congrats!! That might just make my next purchase decision even tougher!




Lol thanks!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

CornishMon said:


> Thanks!



I just saw this in the store over the weekend! Veer pretty! Is it the DE version of the Turenne?


----------



## CornishMon

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I just saw this in the store over the weekend! Veer pretty! Is it the DE version of the Turenne?




I was thinking more the Palermo?


----------



## Steffi

Havanese 28 said:


> Very pretty, especially with the charm!




Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## london4me

Such a "happy bag"! Very pretty. &#128512;


----------



## for3v3rz

Is a rainy day today. Good I am using the right bag.


----------



## baglover1973

LV speedy 30 in mono[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Leo the Lion

baglover1973 said:


> View attachment 3027164
> 
> LV speedy 30 in mono[emoji173]&#65039;


Love her with the balloon charm!


----------



## baglover1973

Leo the Lion said:


> Love her with the balloon charm!



Thanks doll! sorry for the HUGE pic!


----------



## Leo the Lion

baglover1973 said:


> Thanks doll! sorry for the HUGE pic!


Love the picture size


----------



## Venessa84

CornishMon said:


> I was thinking more the Palermo?


Agreed!  It reminds me so much of the Palermo especially with that beautiful pleated front.


----------



## zannabuck

Cat2015 said:


> My 3 day old Delightful  .  Oh goodness, just noticed my cardigan matches her cheery interior !




Gorgeous Cat! Congratulations!!!


----------



## fabuleux

First day out for Clarence Macassar!


----------



## Havanese 28

fabuleux said:


> First day out for Clarence Macassar!
> View attachment 3028192


This bag is very special!  It's amazing in every way.  Congrats.


----------



## farahellyna

baglover1973 said:


> View attachment 3027164
> 
> LV speedy 30 in mono[emoji173]&#65039;



may i know how old is she? cos she's gorgeous


----------



## baglover1973

farahellyna said:


> may i know how old is she? cos she's gorgeous



Thank you doll! The date code is SD4813, so it's about a year and a half old.


----------



## Leo the Lion

fabuleux said:


> First day out for Clarence Macassar!
> View attachment 3028192


GORGEOUS, and straight from Paris! Wow, Congrats!


----------



## casseyelsie

Havanese 28 said:


> This bag is very special!  It's amazing in every way.  Congrats.




May I know why u said so? Asking because I'm looking at bags similar to this one for traveling purpose. I'm actually comparing messenger bag with large tote like Palermo n Evora n see which style will fit my traveling criteria better. Would like to hear more comments on this particular model.


----------



## Havanese 28

I consider this to be a work/ office bag ( the old brief bag) only now these bags are for so much more... Electronics, etc., as well as documents and other essentials.  This classic style Is functional and just so timeless in its design.  The materials will hold up forever and the bag will always  remain a classic.  It's elegant in its simplicity...no frills just a beautiful bag.


----------



## casseyelsie

Havanese 28 said:


> I consider this to be a work/ office bag ( the old brief bag) only now these bags are for so much more... Electronics, etc., as well as documents and other essentials.  This classic style Is functional and just so timeless in its design.  The materials will hold up forever and the bag will always  remain a classic.  It's elegant in its simplicity...no frills just a beautiful bag.




Thanks! Ok now I need to find the biggest LV messenger/briefcase before I make final comparison with totes suggested by other TPF members [emoji16] I actually enjoy the process of searching n comparing lol.


----------



## portia86

london4me said:


> You should! I really love this bag!




I'm might just [emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## portia86

Using this beauty today [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Leo the Lion

portia86 said:


> Using this beauty today [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3029290


A classic beauty!


----------



## myusername

Morning drizzle won't stop me from carrying my favorite bag!


----------



## chiclawyer

fabuleux said:


> V Tote day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3024587



That is such a cool bag.


----------



## Leo the Lion

myusername said:


> Morning drizzle won't stop me from carrying my favorite bag!
> View attachment 3029535


Love the Rume shopping bags. I did the same thing yesterday for my speedy mon mono since we had a morning sprinkle


----------



## portia86

Leo the Lion said:


> A classic beauty!




Thank you, it really is xoxo


----------



## myusername

Leo the Lion said:


> Love the Rume shopping bags. I did the same thing yesterday for my speedy mon mono since we had a morning sprinkle




Not gonna lie... With my delightful inside, it looked like I threw a pillow over my shoulder, but I don't care. Not one rain drop on the vachetta! [emoji106]&#127997;


----------



## london4me

fabuleux said:


> First day out for Clarence Macassar!
> View attachment 3028192


You bought him!! YEAH! I do hope you are enjoying it as much as you hoped!


----------



## london4me

baglover1973 said:


> View attachment 3027164
> 
> LV speedy 30 in mono[emoji173]&#65039;


Love your balloon charm!


----------



## fabuleux

london4me said:


> You bought him!! YEAH! I do hope you are enjoying it as much as you hoped!



Yes!!! It will be a perfect messenger for school once we get back in August! It's perfect.


----------



## fabuleux

baglover1973 said:


> View attachment 3027164
> 
> LV speedy 30 in mono[emoji173]&#65039;



I usually don't like charms on bags but this one is adorable! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## MissAdhd

myusername said:


> Morning drizzle won't stop me from carrying my favorite bag!
> View attachment 3029535



Haha good idea!


----------



## MissAdhd

baglover1973 said:


> View attachment 3027164
> 
> LV speedy 30 in mono[emoji173]&#65039;



That bag charm is soooo cute


----------



## Venessa84

Palermo PM for the last couple of days.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

PrincessSaf said:


> My Mon Mono Speedy 30!



It`s beautiful. What color combo is this?


----------



## HandbagDiva354

JReverie said:


> Marylebone PM's first day out. Precious cargo. Haha.


----------



## baglover1973

london4me said:


> Love your balloon charm!





fabuleux said:


> I usually don't like charms on bags but this one is adorable! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;





MissAdhd said:


> That bag charm is soooo cute



Thank you everyone


----------



## farahellyna

My Speedy 30 is riding on the driver's side today &#128518;


----------



## lesliekortes

Soffi (and my meals) riding shotgun!


----------



## farris2




----------



## Jordyaddict

Took this beauty out for a pub lunch today


----------



## Havanese 28

Jordyaddict said:


> Took this beauty out for a pub lunch today


It's a beauty!  I've said it thousands of times, I know, but I'll say it again.  I absolutely love Alma BB.


----------



## Ariel1128

lesliekortes said:


> Soffi (and my meals) riding shotgun!


That Soffi is stunning! I wish they still made it.


----------



## casseyelsie

Havanese 28 said:


> It's a beauty!  I've said it thousands of times, I know, but I'll say it again.  I absolutely love Alma BB.




Totally agree with u. Last year I bought Alma in PM but I can't help wanting another Alma in BB!  Just so cute! 

I was concerned BB will look weird on me when I get older or look dated many years from now. Now regret my decision. That size is too adorable!!!!


----------



## Havanese 28

casseyelsie said:


> Totally agree with u. Last year I bought Alma in PM but I can't help wanting another Alma in BB!  Just so cute!
> 
> I was concerned BB will look weird on me when I get older or look dated many years from now. Now regret my decision. That size is too adorable!!!!


I'm 53 years young and just got an Amarante Vernis Alma BB in January.  I'm planning to get another in DE soon.  I adore this bag.  I consider it a classic style and don't think it is going to become dated.  I love it for going to dinner with my husband, shopping on the weekend, out to lunch, business casual functions, movies...it's just a fun, chic bag to wear.  I always leave the strap attached and wear it cross body or on my shoulder.  No regrets on this bag for me!  Love it!


----------



## bonjourErin

My Chanel new medium boy bag in metallic black calfskin and ruthenium hardware [emoji41]


----------



## Cat2015

Jordyaddict said:


> Took this beauty out for a pub lunch today


 
Beautiful bag / awesome choice!.     Love the EPI.. so many pretty colors.  Not easy deciding which to choose.


----------



## coolganzee




----------



## casseyelsie

Havanese 28 said:


> I'm 53 years young and just got an Amarante Vernis Alma BB in January.  I'm planning to get another in DE soon.  I adore this bag.  I consider it a classic style and don't think it is going to become dated.  I love it for going to dinner with my husband, shopping on the weekend, out to lunch, business casual functions, movies...it's just a fun, chic bag to wear.  I always leave the strap attached and wear it cross body or on my shoulder.  No regrets on this bag for me!  Love it!




Oh no! Now u make me wanting it even more. My babk account won't be happy [emoji23]


----------



## pjhm

On our way to church this morning.


----------



## farahellyna

pjhm said:


> On our way to church this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3031676



Everything is soooo adorable


----------



## Havanese 28

pjhm said:


> On our way to church this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3031676


Very pretty, and the charm is a nice addition.


----------



## pjhm

Havanese 28 said:


> Very pretty, and the charm is a nice addition.


Thank you!- I switch it between this bag and the infini - almost felt like wearing it as a bracelet!


----------



## pjhm

farahellyna said:


> Everything is soooo adorable




Ah, thank you!


----------



## drspock7

this little beauty right here... Sully MM


----------



## Leo the Lion

pjhm said:


> On our way to church this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3031676


Love that bag charm! Looks great on your Azur!


----------



## pjhm

Leo the Lion said:


> Love that bag charm! Looks great on your Azur!


Thank you, Leo!


----------



## gmiff

Riding shotgun to work this morning, my two babies! LV Neverfull GM and my Chanel Jumbo Classic Flap! Adore both, perfect combo x


----------



## Steffi

Love your combo, gmiff. But why two bags? One for work, one for lunch?


----------



## forever.elise

gmiff said:


> View attachment 3032317
> 
> Riding shotgun to work this morning, my two babies! LV Neverfull GM and my Chanel Jumbo Classic Flap! Adore both, perfect combo x




Yes yes yes!!!


----------



## gmiff

Steffi said:


> Love your combo, gmiff. But why two bags? One for work, one for lunch?




Well the LV is to carry iPad, folders etc. And the Chanel is to carry phone, purse and look extremely pretty haha x


----------



## gmiff

forever.elise said:


> Yes yes yes!!!




Thankyou Hun x


----------



## Leo the Lion

gmiff said:


> View attachment 3032317
> 
> Riding shotgun to work this morning, my two babies! LV Neverfull GM and my Chanel Jumbo Classic Flap! Adore both, perfect combo x


Beautiful bags!


----------



## gmiff

Leo the Lion said:


> Beautiful bags!




Thankyouuuu x


----------



## frzsri

Ms Epi Petit Noe and some SLG buddies out to run few errands[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Camaro Chic

My running buddy today. Miss Epi Cyan NF with her matching luggage tag, palladium lock and Fuchsia Fleur d'Epi charm!


----------



## mashedpotato

kerz23 said:


> My noir emp artsy &#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2910419



artsy!! That deserve the passenger seat!


----------



## Leo the Lion

Camaro Chic said:


> My running buddy today. Miss Epi Cyan NF with her matching luggage tag, palladium lock and Fuchsia Fleur d'Epi charm!


That's really cute! Love the pop of colors.


----------



## london4me

It's been raining in and off here for days. This is my trusted friend.


----------



## binwin




----------



## PinkInTheBlue

I was always amazed at how many of you had this bag but now, I get it! Fantastic bag!


----------



## Cupcakesmommy

Riding shotgun with me today is my Marais in Cherry!  I absolutely love her she's my favorite... for now lol...


----------



## Cupcakesmommy

gmiff said:


> View attachment 3032317
> 
> Riding shotgun to work this morning, my two babies! LV Neverfull GM and my Chanel Jumbo Classic Flap! Adore both, perfect combo x



How do you like your chanel bag?  i was thinking about picking up the st germain pm, but i was told if i'm going chain link to go to chanel!  Any input would be great!


----------



## gmiff

Cupcakesmommy said:


> How do you like your chanel bag?  i was thinking about picking up the st germain pm, but i was told if i'm going chain link to go to chanel!  Any input would be great!




The St Germain is a really really beautiful bag. I love Louis Vuitton, but Chanel is in another league! I adore my Chanel jumbo, it's the perfect size, the caviar leather is awesome as it is so durable! I can't recommend Chanel classic flap enough, if you can I'd recommend to pop instore and try out the different sizes ( IMO jumbo is perfect, can take it from day to night) and the different leathers and hardware. You'll have to let me know what you choose! X


----------



## Leo the Lion

Cupcakesmommy said:


> Riding shotgun with me today is my Marais in Cherry!  I absolutely love her she's my favorite... for now lol...


Gorgeous color! I don't think I've seen Marais in Cherry yet. LoVe.


----------



## Cupcakesmommy

Leo the Lion said:


> Gorgeous color! I don't think I've seen Marais in Cherry yet. LoVe.



Thanks doll!  Me either!  When my SA showed it to me, I fell in love!


----------



## pmburk

Noe GM


----------



## fabuleux

Pochette Orsay! 
Small and fabulous. 
True LV classic.


----------



## NatalieChore




----------



## casseyelsie

fabuleux said:


> Pochette Orsay!
> Small and fabulous.
> True LV classic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3035409




I want P Orsay so bad! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## myusername

New work bag, Siena MM [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

I am just loving my new SpeedyB 30 DE so much! I own a youth and children's theater and this week, and then 2 more this summer, are camps. Busy and crazy time! This bag is really handling that well.


----------



## Leo the Lion

myusername said:


> New work bag, Siena MM [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3036188


So feminine! Love your bag with the flowers.


----------



## Leo the Lion

NatalieChore said:


> View attachment 3036008


You are making me want to add something in Empreinte. LoVe!


----------



## uhpharm01

NatalieChore said:


> View attachment 3036008



Nice you have the full size zippy and the key pouch. Very nice.


----------



## grnbri

My ombré boy Chanel!

ATTACH]3036416[/ATTACH]


----------



## fabuleux

myusername said:


> New work bag, Siena MM [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3036188



Very cute! &#128540;


----------



## clu13

Cyan alma in the convertible I bought today


----------



## Markxmikesmom

clu13 said:


> View attachment 3036611
> 
> 
> Cyan alma in the convertible I bought today



My husband is buying me the Q60 too.. Did you get the IPL?


----------



## fabuleux

Markxmikesmom said:


> My husband is buying me the Q60 too.. Did you get the IPL?



I should have married money... sigh...


----------



## Markxmikesmom

fabuleux said:


> I should have married money... sigh...



:giggles:


----------



## Leo the Lion

clu13 said:


> View attachment 3036611
> 
> 
> Cyan alma in the convertible I bought today


Congrats! What a beauty!


----------



## clu13

Markxmikesmom said:


> My husband is buying me the Q60 too.. Did you get the IPL?



It is not the IPL :cry::cry::cry::cry:
Just the plain old Q60


----------



## clu13

Leo the Lion said:


> Congrats! What a beauty!



Thank you very much - I am ecstatic


----------



## Markxmikesmom

clu13 said:


> It is not the IPL :cry::cry::cry::cry:
> Just the plain old Q60



Just a plain old Q60.. Your funny! 
It's a beautiful car.. Big Congrats!!!


----------



## clu13

Markxmikesmom said:


> Just a plain old Q60.. Your funny!
> 
> It's a beautiful car.. Big Congrats!!!




Thank you [emoji6]


----------



## merc_g




----------



## lupe_048

merc_g said:


> View attachment 3036952




I love your purse! The style is so pretty, and the slgs are adorable.


----------



## merc_g

lupe_048 said:


> I love your purse! The style is so pretty, and the slgs are adorable.




Thank you!! It's my new favorite bag! [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Kyokei

merc_g said:


> View attachment 3036952



Perfect.


----------



## Leo the Lion

merc_g said:


> View attachment 3036952




Love it! Peek a boo, I see Rose Ballerine


----------



## merc_g

Kyokei said:


> Perfect.






Leo the Lion said:


> Love it! Peek a boo, I see Rose Ballerine




Thanks! And yep, my most favorite Rose Ballerine is hiding out! [emoji1]


----------



## uhpharm01

fabuleux said:


> I should have married money... sigh...


I'm off to find a rich  husband.  I need a GL 350 Mercedes Benz and a Pharm.D degree paid in cash.:greengrin:


----------



## fabuleux

uhpharm01 said:


> I'm off to find a rich  husband.  I need a GL 350 Mercedes Benz and a Pharm.D degree paid in cash.:greengrin:



Hehe


----------



## yunicorn

The sun is finally shining and it's Friday so why not take this baby out for the first time ever. I'm a bit nervous...


----------



## amgRealtor

yunicorn said:


> The sun is finally shining and it's Friday so why not take this baby out for the first time ever. I'm a bit nervous...



Good night from San Diego. Love that Friday morning is looking so bright already!!!


----------



## yunicorn

amgRealtor said:


> Good night from San Diego. Love that Friday morning is looking so bright already!!!


Makes me happy that we finally get a nice sunny day =)


----------



## ScottyGal

speedy 30

p.s ignore all of the cat hair on my seats! :shame:


----------



## girlhasbags

clu13 said:


> View attachment 3036611
> 
> 
> Cyan alma in the convertible I bought today




The bag or car? Love that car[emoji7]


----------



## juls12

First day of using my new Pochette. And first time it was rained on but it's fine. I don't know why the picture is so blurry maybe I was too excited


----------



## NurseAnn




----------



## CornishMon

Getting very used to the small bags on Fridays!
View attachment 3037431


----------



## fabuleux

Tanger Runway Tote in Camel!


----------



## clu13

girlhasbags said:


> The bag or car? Love that car[emoji7]




Thank you! Car was purchased yesterday. The alma is an oldie that most here are probably sick of seeing but I love her so much!


----------



## clu13

fabuleux said:


> Tanger Runway Tote in Camel!
> View attachment 3037569




That's beautiful!


----------



## fabuleux

clu13 said:


> That's beautiful!



Thank you!


----------



## Leo the Lion

fabuleux said:


> Tanger Runway Tote in Camel!
> View attachment 3037569


Gorgeous! Love it, Congrats!


----------



## Leo the Lion

juls12 said:


> First day of using my new Pochette. And first time it was rained on but it's fine. I don't know why the picture is so blurry maybe I was too excited


What a cute little passenger


----------



## Leo the Lion

NurseAnn said:


> View attachment 3037397


So pretty with the interior colors now. I also like your luggage tag on her!


----------



## NurseAnn

Leo the Lion said:


> So pretty with the interior colors now. I also like your luggage tag on her!




Thank you!  That means a lot coming from the queen of color and personalization!  I love your mon mono collection.


----------



## juls12

NurseAnn said:


> View attachment 3037397



This looks so great with the red against the beautiful vachetta.


----------



## juls12

Leo the Lion said:


> What a cute little passenger



Thank you! I didn't think I would like such a small bag so much.


----------



## Gracielisticus

I love it with the chain!


----------



## fabuleux

Leo the Lion said:


> Gorgeous! Love it, Congrats!



Thank you


----------



## Meeka41

my galleria gm


----------



## crowtrobot

First post and first LV  
Miss Rose Ballerine NF has been coming with me to work every morning. 
So in love with this bag!


----------



## fabuleux

crowtrobot said:


> First post and first LV
> Miss Rose Ballerine NF has been coming with me to work every morning.
> So in love with this bag!



Congratulations on your first Louis Vuitton purchase. 
Get ready for this new obsession!!! &#10084;&#65039;&#128540;


----------



## farahellyna

crowtrobot said:


> First post and first LV
> Miss Rose Ballerine NF has been coming with me to work every morning.
> So in love with this bag!



OMG. the RB NF is sooooo gorgeous. I really love this color. It's so sweet &#128522; congrats on your 1st LV & welcome to the club &#128522;


----------



## Leo the Lion

crowtrobot said:


> First post and first LV
> Miss Rose Ballerine NF has been coming with me to work every morning.
> So in love with this bag!


Congrats on your first purchase. I love the Neverfull that you picked. Such a pretty interior color!


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

crowtrobot said:


> First post and first LV
> Miss Rose Ballerine NF has been coming with me to work every morning.
> So in love with this bag!




That is so beautiful it's almost enough to make me reconsider not caring for the Neverfull.  It is beautiful!


----------



## crowtrobot

farahellyna said:


> OMG. the RB NF is sooooo gorgeous. I really love this color. It's so sweet &#128522; congrats on your 1st LV & welcome to the club &#128522;







fabuleux said:


> Congratulations on your first Louis Vuitton purchase.
> Get ready for this new obsession!!! &#10084;&#65039;&#128540;





Leo the Lion said:


> Congrats on your first purchase. I love the Neverfull that you picked. Such a pretty interior color!






PinkInTheBlue said:


> That is so beautiful it's almost enough to make me reconsider not caring for the Neverfull.  It is beautiful!



Thanks guys! I already have my eye on another addition. This is definitely a fun obsession lol


----------



## clu13

EE Brea riding with the top down


----------



## zannabuck

merc_g said:


> View attachment 3036952


Gorgeous! bag twins!!  Is the empriente zippy wallet available in rose ballerine now??? Beautiful choices!


----------



## zannabuck

crowtrobot said:


> First post and first LV
> Miss Rose Ballerine NF has been coming with me to work every morning.
> So in love with this bag!


Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## merc_g

zannabuck said:


> Gorgeous! bag twins!!  Is the empriente zippy wallet available in rose ballerine now??? Beautiful choices!




Thanks! And that's the empreinte cles you see hiding out there. [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## zannabuck

merc_g said:


> Thanks! And that's the empreinte cles you see hiding out there. [emoji4][emoji4]


Ah gorgeous, thanks! I think the Empreinte key pouch is the most functional of all the cles. Must check it out


----------



## Pavla

crowtrobot said:


> First post and first LV
> Miss Rose Ballerine NF has been coming with me to work every morning.
> So in love with this bag!



Love the pink interior!


----------



## Pavla

clu13 said:


> EE Brea riding with the top down
> 
> View attachment 3042037



So beautiful!


----------



## Dany_37

My 'new-to-me' Delightful MM arrived yesterday and she's riding shotgun with me today to my client appointments!  She's so lovely and such a good passenger!


----------



## clu13

Pavla said:


> So beautiful!




Thank you lovely Pavla!


----------



## juls12

My Pochette again. We went to pick up a present at Toys'r'Us


----------



## caitvee

My new purchase this morning en route to work. Siena MM.


----------



## london4me

Lovely!


----------



## katiel00

i love this bag!


----------



## frivofrugalista

caitvee said:


> My new purchase this morning en route to work. Siena MM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3044005



Beautiful bag!


----------



## jenna_foo

My new to me Eva!!


----------



## Markxmikesmom

caitvee said:


> My new purchase this morning en route to work. Siena MM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3044005



So pretty!


----------



## juls12

jenna_foo said:


> My new to me Eva!!
> View attachment 3044215



It looks so beautiful. I am just so into DA at the moment  Enjoy!


----------



## NWGal

Been awhile since I've used this gal.


----------



## farahellyna

caitvee said:


> My new purchase this morning en route to work. Siena MM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3044005



Omg. What a beautiful shot  great looking bag as well. Congrats.


----------



## juls12

First time out with my Speedy DA


----------



## pjhm

juls12 said:


> First time out with my Speedy DA




Isn't it pretty? Love my Azur speedy-sometimes I just stare at it! Enjoy!


----------



## lvlover365

My new to me Speedy 30


----------



## Leo the Lion

NWGal said:


> Been awhile since I've used this gal.
> View attachment 3044317


Great bag! Love it!


----------



## vdlomas

My 5 yr old delightful keeping me company on the way to a class at South Padre Island [emoji267]


----------



## juls12

pjhm said:


> Isn't it pretty? Love my Azur speedy-sometimes I just stare at it! Enjoy!



Yep I do that too


----------



## juls12

lvlover365 said:


> View attachment 3045200
> 
> My new to me Speedy 30



I got the same one. I hope you enjoy using it.


----------



## juls12

And another one on the way home. I got a little backpack  I seem to have a certain colour theme going on this summer.


----------



## Leo the Lion

PrincessSaf said:


> My Mon Mono Speedy 30!


LOVE IT!!!! Such a beauty


----------



## DD01

My speedy 30 epi mandarin.  (Sorry no pic.)


----------



## TraGiv

My Speedy B 30 and Clemence wallet


----------



## victoriasueno

darlinga said:


> Thought this would be fun! Who's riding shotgun today?
> 
> My portobello pm is with me on our way to a training for work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2910283




Newbie question: What is that pink thing hanging from this bag?


----------



## MokeyLV

Early morning grocery run with NF


----------



## darlinga

victoriasueno said:


> Newbie question: What is that pink thing hanging from this bag?




It's an LV keychain. From last year I think. It has a hot air balloon on one side


----------



## Leo the Lion

MokeyLV said:


> Early morning grocery run with NF
> View attachment 3047211


Perfect bag for shopping


----------



## Camaro Chic

Decided to let my MC Speedy Noir get some sunshine today!


----------



## BagLady14

Epi Brea MM in Rubis


----------



## Leo the Lion

Camaro Chic said:


> Decided to let my MC Speedy Noir get some sunshine today!


Super gorgeous!


----------



## Iamminda

BagLady14 said:


> Epi Brea MM in Rubis


So pretty!


----------



## katiel00

My mono speedy 40 [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Leo the Lion

katiel00 said:


> My mono speedy 40 [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3049862


Just beautiful. Love your hot stamped luggage tag!


----------



## Aelfaerie

katiel00 said:


> My mono speedy 40 [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3049862



Beautiful! I love the look of pale vachetta. And the stamped luggage tag is the perfect touch!


----------



## casseyelsie

katiel00 said:


> My mono speedy 40 [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3049862




Nice bag! Do u use it as a daily bag? I hope u don't mind sharing modeling shot with the size 40. Thanks [emoji3]


----------



## fabuleux

BagLady14 said:


> Epi Brea MM in Rubis



Great bag! Such a classic !


----------



## katiel00

casseyelsie said:


> Nice bag! Do u use it as a daily bag? I hope u don't mind sharing modeling shot with the size 40. Thanks [emoji3]




Hello! I alternate but yes, I use it as an everyday bag. I'm 5' 10 and curvy and its still a big ol' bag! I also have a DE 35 and honestly I feel the 35 is a better size.


----------



## fabuleux

katiel00 said:


> Hello! I alternate but yes, I use it as an everyday bag. I'm 5' 10 and curvy and its still a big ol' bag! I also have a DE 35 and honestly I feel the 35 is a better size.
> 
> View attachment 3050269



You can totally pull it off.


----------



## katiel00

fabuleux said:


> You can totally pull it off.




Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## Camaro Chic

Back to my standby do it all bag, epi cyan Neverfull


----------



## fabuleux

katiel00 said:


> Thank you! [emoji4]



&#128540;&#128525; absolutely darling!


----------



## frzsri

From few days ago, Ms Speedy DA with me to postnatal appointment


----------



## Leo the Lion

fabuleux said:


> You can totally pull it off.


+1. Yup, looks great!


----------



## Leo the Lion

Camaro Chic said:


> Back to my standby do it all bag, epi cyan Neverfull


Pretty CC!


----------



## casseyelsie

fabuleux said:


> you can totally pull it off.




+1


----------



## casseyelsie

katiel00 said:


> Hello! I alternate but yes, I use it as an everyday bag. I'm 5' 10 and curvy and its still a big ol' bag! I also have a DE 35 and honestly I feel the 35 is a better size.
> 
> View attachment 3050269




Thanks for the pic. Size 40 still looks good on you because u are tall. I'm 5'6 only. Ok I should stick to 35 as max size for my height.


----------



## katiel00

Leo the Lion said:


> +1. Yup, looks great!


 


casseyelsie said:


> +1


 


casseyelsie said:


> Thanks for the pic. Size 40 still looks good on you because u are tall. I'm 5'6 only. Ok I should stick to 35 as max size for my height.


 


Thank you everyone ! I do love my Speedies. 


I love those cute little nano bags but I have a feeling it will make me look like a giant LOL! I will admire from afar


----------



## mrsinsyder

colorful day here!


----------



## beluga

clu13 said:


> EE Brea riding with the top down
> 
> View attachment 3042037



You're brave. I always leave my bag in the trunk when I ride topless. I'm afraid that someone would grab my bag when I'm at a stop light.


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

She is my smallest Alma. She's a cutie


----------



## fabuleux

mrsinsyder said:


> colorful day here!



I love the alma! It's my all time favorite!!


----------



## mrsinsyder

fabuleux said:


> I love the alma! It's my all time favorite!!



Thank you! It is definitely just a simply awesome bag.


----------



## Havanese 28

mrsinsyder said:


> colorful day here!


I love your Alma!  May I ask how tall you are?


----------



## Havanese 28

fabuleux said:


> I love the alma! It's my all time favorite!!


+1 in all sizes, materials and colors!


----------



## mrsinsyder

Havanese 28 said:


> I love your Alma!  May I ask how tall you are?



Thank you! I'm 5'5".


----------



## Havanese 28

mrsinsyder said:


> Thank you! I'm 5'5".


Thanks!  I'm between 5'3" and 5'4".  I'm debating between the Epi PM vs MM in Pistache.  I'm a handheld bag girl, so that isn't a consideration.  I've admired yours in your various posts for awhile.  It's beautiful!


----------



## mrsinsyder

Havanese 28 said:


> Thanks!  I'm between 5'3" and 5'4".  I'm debating between the Epi PM vs MM in Pistache.  I'm a handheld bag girl, so that isn't a consideration.  I've admired yours in your various posts for awhile.  It's beautiful!



Aww thank you! I actually took a picture with both and everyone likes the bigger one on me, to my surprise. It's certainly a bold bag but I get complements every time I leave the house


----------



## NatalieChore




----------



## Havanese 28

mrsinsyder said:


> Aww thank you! I actually took a picture with both and everyone likes the bigger one on me, to my surprise. It's certainly a bold bag but I get complements every time I leave the house


That's a very good suggestion.  The boutique I shop at has the MM, but would have to order the PM.  I will take a pic with both sizes ( PM in different color).  When I was looking to get the DE last Summer, the MM looked better ( according to the SA's) and the PM seemed a bit small for my contents.  The MM is very spacious.  I can certainly see why  people compliment yours.  It's a showstopper!


----------



## Leo the Lion

mrsinsyder said:


> colorful day here!


Love all the colors!


----------



## Leo the Lion

NatalieChore said:


> View attachment 3053652




Love all of those beauties! They are on my long list


----------



## TraGiv

My Eva clutch first time out.


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

My lovely cherry with her new jewelry seems perfect for the 4th!


----------



## ILBagLady

PinkInTheBlue said:


> My lovely cherry with her new jewelry seems perfect for the 4th!
> 
> View attachment 3054304



Wow!  Love that color!!!


----------



## BagLady14

Alma pm


----------



## mrsinsyder

PinkInTheBlue said:


> My lovely cherry with her new jewelry seems perfect for the 4th!
> 
> View attachment 3054304


So pretty. This or the Soft Lockit will be my next bag I think.


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

BagLady14 said:


> Alma pm




Beautiful!


----------



## Iamminda

PinkInTheBlue said:


> My lovely cherry with her new jewelry seems perfect for the 4th!
> 
> View attachment 3054304


Gorgeous color and I love the Laduree charm


----------



## clu13

My 10,000th post
mimosa element with the top down for a double dose of sunshine!


----------



## frivofrugalista

clu13 said:


> View attachment 3055370
> 
> 
> My 10,000th post
> mimosa element with the top down for a double dose of sunshine!



Gorgeous and congrats...that's a lot of posts!


----------



## clu13

frivofrugalista said:


> Gorgeous and congrats...that's a lot of posts!



Thank you - I'm an old timer - class of 2008


----------



## clu13

beluga said:


> You're brave. I always leave my bag in the trunk when I ride topless. I'm afraid that someone would grab my bag when I'm at a stop light.



The thought has crossed my mind.  I put it on the floor if I am in an area where I have to stop. I don't think some of my bags would even fit in the trunk -that hardtop takes up the entire trunk!


----------



## xomary28

I got my speedy 30 as always! Plus a new friend on its way home


----------



## Havanese 28

BagLady14 said:


> Alma pm


Love the Epi Alma!


----------



## Rani

xomary28 said:


> View attachment 3055539
> 
> 
> I got my speedy 30 as always! Plus a new friend on its way home



Don't forget to introduce us to your new friend!


----------



## darlinga

My new delightful mm. Yay! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




My mono old model delightful is the only bag I have never had an urge to sell. I hope this one is the same!!


----------



## beluga

Brown watercolor speedy 35. Its so beautiful, I can't take my eyes off it, good thing I'm not driving.


----------



## xomary28

Rani said:


> Don't forget to introduce us to your new friend!



Oh I will!  This was my very first post btw so I can't wait to share all my (current and future) babies with everyone!


----------



## beluga

clu13 said:


> The thought has crossed my mind.  I put it on the floor if I am in an area where I have to stop. I don't think some of my bags would even fit in the trunk -that hardtop takes up the entire trunk!



This is why I'm so glad I spent thousands of hours playing Tetris as a kid. I'll make it fit.


----------



## fabuleux

Good morning Broadway Damier Ébène!! 
[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji3][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## pjhm

beluga said:


> Brown watercolor speedy 35. Its so beautiful, I can't take my eyes off it, good thing I'm not driving.




It sure is beautiful-wish I had one!


----------



## pjhm

fabuleux said:


> Good morning Broadway Damier Ébène!!
> [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji3][emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3055987




Handsome piece!


----------



## Leo the Lion

beluga said:


> Brown watercolor speedy 35. Its so beautiful, I can't take my eyes off it, good thing I'm not driving.


Love the colors on the noir, they just pop!


----------



## Leo the Lion

fabuleux said:


> Good morning Broadway Damier Ébène!!
> [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji3][emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3055987


That is a handsome looking damier ebene! I don't think I have seen that style.


----------



## frivofrugalista

fabuleux said:


> Good morning Broadway Damier Ébène!!
> [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji3][emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3055987



Not a common bag but just a beauty!


----------



## Iamminda

fabuleux said:


> Good morning Broadway Damier Ébène!!
> [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji3][emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3055987


That is one nice looking bag!


----------



## fabuleux

Leo the Lion said:


> That is a handsome looking damier ebene! I don't think I have seen that style.



It's been discontinued for about six years now (I am not sure). But it was very popular for a long while. I just love the retro look! It's like an old fashion school bag!


----------



## Leo the Lion

fabuleux said:


> It's been discontinued for about six years now (I am not sure). But it was very popular for a long while. I just love the retro look! It's like an old fashion school bag!


I love it too! A true classic, enjoy!


----------



## beluga

pjhm said:


> It sure is beautiful-wish I had one!



Thanks! I took her out for the first time yesterday and husband's first reaction was, "thats a really nice diaper bag."


----------



## pjhm

beluga said:


> Thanks! I took her out for the first time yesterday and husband's first reaction was, "thats a really nice diaper bag."




My husband would of said something similar-in fact when I bought I my MC Speedy he did, so I sent it back...........I don't recommend you do that though! Enjoy it!


----------



## QueenLouis

beluga said:


> Thanks! I took her out for the first time yesterday and husband's first reaction was, "thats a really nice diaper bag."




Jerk!


----------



## QueenLouis

beluga said:


> Thanks! I took her out for the first time yesterday and husband's first reaction was, "thats a really nice diaper bag."







pjhm said:


> My husband would of said something similar-in fact when I bought I my MC Speedy he did, so I sent it back...........I don't recommend you do that though! Enjoy it!




I'd get rid of the husbands and keep the bags! [emoji35]

Why would they insult your stuff??


----------



## Markxmikesmom

beluga said:


> Thanks! I took her out for the first time yesterday and husband's first reaction was, "thats a really nice diaper bag."



Guess he has never seen the Totally! 
Your Watercolor is gorgeous!


----------



## DsMOM




----------



## pjhm

QueenLouis said:


> I'd get rid of the husbands and keep the bags! [emoji35]
> 
> Why would they insult your stuff??


I can only speak for my own, but he just thinks I'll return it and get something else that he deems beautiful.  I got another bag- I think he prefers leather and solid colors. But I don't deny myself much!


----------



## Leo the Lion

DsMOM said:


> View attachment 3056557


Oh this is so beautiful! I love the maps bandeau more than anything. That color on the Azur print looks amazing!


----------



## just1morelv

On our way to work.


----------



## Kylie M

just1morelv said:


> On our way to work.



Cute &#128149;&#128149;


----------



## just1morelv

Kylie M said:


> Cute &#128149;&#128149;



Thank you!


----------



## Leo the Lion

DsMOM said:


> View attachment 3056557


What color maps is that one? I have 3 or 4 maps. Just love them!


----------



## DsMOM

Leo the Lion said:


> What color maps is that one? I have 3 or 4 maps. Just love them!




I got it from Fashionphile. They called it purple. 402470 is number on tag if that helps. I'm obsessed with these and my Iris Key Pouch together.


----------



## DsMOM

Leo the Lion said:


> Oh this is so beautiful! I love the maps bandeau more than anything. That color on the Azur print looks amazing!




Thanks!


----------



## NatalieChore




----------



## ScottyGal

Neverfull MM DA


----------



## emms2381

My bootifull bandouliere in my bootifull beemer 1 series


----------



## ckykesworkd

Rollin with the pochette metis today. Love it!!


----------



## katiel00

My New Neverfull GM [emoji7]


----------



## Leo the Lion

ckykesworkd said:


> Rollin with the pochette metis today. Love it!!


Such a great compact but spacious bag. Nice!


----------



## Leo the Lion

emms2381 said:


> My bootifull bandouliere in my bootifull beemer 1 series


Love the bag charm on her, super cute! 
P.S. I have the same car


----------



## ajr1516

Two days in a row with this beauty!! Obsessed!


----------



## ajr1516

katiel00 said:


> My New Neverfull GM [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3058196




I love the way the GM looks with the flaps in. Do you find it a hassle getting in and out of? I have a DE mm and love it but will be adding a mono neverfull just wasn't sure if I wanted another mm or to try a gm.


----------



## katiel00

ajr1516 said:


> I love the way the GM looks with the flaps in. Do you find it a hassle getting in and out of? I have a DE mm and love it but will be adding a mono neverfull just wasn't sure if I wanted another mm or to try a gm.




I have a mono v neverfull mm and I don't cinch it for that reason (my personal choice). The GM is easy to get in and out of, but I love how it seems more secure. Here's a pic of the opening




Its also cinched all the way and I have an organizer in there too [emoji106][emoji6]


----------



## ajr1516

katiel00 said:


> I have a mono v neverfull mm and I don't cinch it for that reason (my personal choice). The GM is easy to get in and out of, but I love how it seems more secure. Here's a pic of the opening
> 
> View attachment 3058369
> 
> 
> Its also cinched all the way and I have an organizer in there too [emoji106][emoji6]




Thanks for the picture. Looks like it'd be fine getting stuff in and out of but less exposed!!


----------



## SkeeWee1908

DsMOM said:


> View attachment 3056557


 LVoe the bandeau


emms2381 said:


> My bootifull bandouliere in my bootifull beemer 1 series


 She's bootiful!!!!!


NatalieChore said:


> View attachment 3057902


 Pretty...Pretty.... 


_Lee said:


> Neverfull MM DA


 Too cute!!!!


----------



## SkeeWee1908

ckykesworkd said:


> Rollin with the pochette metis today. Love it!!


 She's looking good!!!!


katiel00 said:


> My New Neverfull GM [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3058196


 Pretty...Pretty!!!!!


ajr1516 said:


> Two days in a row with this beauty!! Obsessed!
> 
> View attachment 3058349


 She's a beauty!!!!


----------



## fabuleux

Davis Tote in Monogram Macassar! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## vdlomas

DsMOM said:


> I got it from Fashionphile. They called it purple. 402470 is number on tag if that helps. I'm obsessed with these and my Iris Key Pouch together.
> View attachment 3057680




Love the look!!


----------



## BagLady14

ajr1516 said:


> Two days in a row with this beauty!! Obsessed!
> 
> View attachment 3058349



Beautiful.


----------



## SkeeWee1908

fabuleux said:


> Davis Tote in Monogram Macassar! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3058393


 LVoe it!!!!!


----------



## Leo the Lion

fabuleux said:


> Davis Tote in Monogram Macassar! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3058393


I love your collection. This one is very stylish! Love the black leather trim.


----------



## StopHammertime

My vintage Marly crossbody [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] just added to my collection!


----------



## fabuleux

ajr1516 said:


> Two days in a row with this beauty!! Obsessed!
> 
> View attachment 3058349



I love this bag! &#128151;


----------



## fabuleux

Leo the Lion said:


> I love your collection. This one is very stylish! Love the black leather trim.





SkeeWee1908 said:


> LVoe it!!!!!



Thank you! It's definitely one of my TOP 3 favorite bags! 
&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## ScottyGal

Neverfull MM


----------



## emms2381

Leo the Lion said:


> Love the bag charm on her, super cute!
> P.S. I have the same car



Yayyy.. shes my little red devil lol


----------



## PreppyBagger

Today I felt like something RED. Took out my old Madeleine epi PM for some sunshine
(Posted also in the LV discontinued forum)


----------



## ajr1516

Classic and perfect today!!


----------



## fabuleux

PreppyBagger said:


> Today I felt like something RED. Took out my old Madeleine epi PM for some sunshine
> (Posted also in the LV discontinued forum)



That's a great bag!!


----------



## db89

PreppyBagger said:


> Today I felt like something RED. Took out my old Madeleine epi PM for some sunshine
> (Posted also in the LV discontinued forum)


love your cute red bag !!


----------



## MommyDaze

Leaving after a tough day at work with my Mandara GM.


----------



## fabuleux

MommyDaze said:


> Leaving after a tough day at work with my Mandara GM.



An other great classic!


----------



## Phoe8nix

Need to have a small crossbody bag today, so taking out my siracusa pm. I love how the hardware on this bag are all engraved with Louis Vuitton. LV does not do this anymore with the newer canvass pieces.


----------



## ipekkeles

pochette metis...


----------



## CornishMon

Menilmontant PM
View attachment 3060448


----------



## missmandymarie

My Neverfull and I are both in the passenger seat today!


----------



## forever.elise

Starbucks run, now off to the gym! (My Neverfull is not my gym bag FYI[emoji12]) That sparkly VS bag is!


----------



## hollyld

fabuleux said:


> Tanger Runway Tote in Camel!
> View attachment 3037569


Gorgeous.  You have a fantastic collection.


----------



## fabuleux

hollyld said:


> Gorgeous.  You have a fantastic collection.



awww Thank you! You are so sweet! 
I do love them all!!


----------



## beluga

MommyDaze said:


> Leaving after a tough day at work with my Mandara GM.



Bah! I thought I was the only left on the planet still using my Mandara. So glad to see someone else enjoying this style.


----------



## ShariLee

My cruise collection essentiel


----------



## casseyelsie

CornishMon said:


> Menilmontant PM
> View attachment 3060448




Love that bag. I'm looking for one but it has to be honeyed color patina! Oh man I love dark color vachetta so much!!! But it's hard to find nice evenly darkened on eBay [emoji57]


----------



## GoldengirlNY

Mz speedyb 35 in azur. A summer fave!


----------



## fritzm6189

GoldengirlNY said:


> View attachment 3061108
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mz speedyb 35 in azur. A summer fave!


So pretty and perfect for summer!


----------



## BagLady14

Monceau


----------



## coachgirl555

My Epi NF in Figue ....


----------



## frivofrugalista

coachgirl555 said:


> My Epi NF in Figue ....



What a beautiful colour!


----------



## fabuleux

coachgirl555 said:


> My Epi NF in Figue ....



Great color! &#128077;


----------



## fabuleux

BagLady14 said:


> Monceau



Monceau! Such a beautiful classic and timeless bag! 
&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## StopHammertime

BagLady14 said:


> Monceau




I have always loved the shape of the Monceau. Beautiful bag!


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

Sorry, I know I just posted a reveal but I thought she was just beautiful in my passenger's seat.  She's so shiny she looks like she's dropping wet.


----------



## Lilylovelv

Ms Alma BB riding in the back today with a little bit of company![emoji7]


----------



## GoldengirlNY

fritzm6189 said:


> So pretty and perfect for summer!




Thank you! I love azur in this weather. [emoji1]


----------



## Cherrycola666

coachgirl555 said:


> My Epi NF in Figue ....




Wow this is a beautiful colour!


----------



## litchi

BagLady14 said:


> Monceau



Love the patina on your Monceau! What a beauty.


----------



## litchi

Lilylovelv said:


> View attachment 3061891
> 
> Ms Alma BB riding in the back today with a little bit of company![emoji7]



This looks exciting, Lily..


----------



## coachgirl555

frivofrugalista said:


> What a beautiful colour!


 


fabuleux said:


> Great color! &#128077;


 


Cherrycola666 said:


> Wow this is a beautiful colour!




Thank-You!


----------



## Iamminda

coachgirl555 said:


> My Epi NF in Figue ....


Such a gorgeous color!


----------



## coachgirl555

Iamminda said:


> Such a gorgeous color!


 


Thank-You! I love this color ... get many compliments on it every time I use it ...


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

On our way to work earlier in the week!


----------



## Leo the Lion

Lilylovelv said:


> View attachment 3061891
> 
> Ms Alma BB riding in the back today with a little bit of company![emoji7]


She looks so beautiful! Love the pop of red. Who is her new friend?


----------



## Lilylovelv

litchi said:


> This looks exciting, Lily..




These beautiful brown bags are always exciting![emoji16]


----------



## Lilylovelv

Leo the Lion said:


> She looks so beautiful! Love the pop of red. Who is her new friend?




Super happy!!!


----------



## MokeyLV

Off for some summer fun with the kids


----------



## Leo the Lion

Lilylovelv said:


> Super happy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3063850


I purchased the same one last week and you are going to love it. It's so practical and in pretty Rose Ballerine. A hidden useful treasure. Enjoy yours! Congrats!


----------



## Lilylovelv

Leo the Lion said:


> I purchased the same one last week and you are going to love it. It's so practical and in pretty Rose Ballerine. A hidden useful treasure. Enjoy yours! Congrats!




Thank you Hun!!![emoji4] Congrats and enjoy yours too! [emoji8]


----------



## ScottyGal

Neverfull MM


----------



## frzsri

Petit Noe on our way back from last minute shopping trip before Eid




She also got her heat stamp done


----------



## Leo the Lion

Speedy 35 Rouge & Ivorie driving to work with me


----------



## crowtrobot

The perfect rainy day bag! Miss Retiro


----------



## Markxmikesmom

This little one is running around with me today!


----------



## Leo the Lion

Markxmikesmom said:


> This little one is running around with me today!
> View attachment 3066760


A perfect bag for that! So cute!


----------



## Markxmikesmom

Leo the Lion said:


> A perfect bag for that! So cute!



Thank you! Just got it this week.. It's my first Azur piece (well I have Azur sunnies) and I'm really liking it.


----------



## Havanese 28

Markxmikesmom said:


> Thank you! Just got it this week.. It's my first Azur piece (well I have Azur sunnies) and I'm really liking it.


Beautiful.  More " racing checkers" .


----------



## Markxmikesmom

Havanese 28 said:


> Beautiful.  More " racing checkers" .



Yeah..


----------



## fabuleux

crowtrobot said:


> The perfect rainy day bag! Miss Retiro



I love this bag (I hate the furry ball) but again... I love this bag! &#128525;


----------



## fabuleux

Markxmikesmom said:


> This little one is running around with me today!
> View attachment 3066760



Cute pochette! Very summery ! &#128515;&#10084;&#65039;&#9728;&#65039;&#127817;&#127801;


----------



## fabuleux

Leo the Lion said:


> Speedy 35 Rouge & Ivorie driving to work with me



Very nice color choices! Elegant and timeless. 
&#128515;&#10084;&#65039;&#127467;&#127479;


----------



## crowtrobot

fabuleux said:


> I love this bag (I hate the furry ball) but again... I love this bag! &#128525;



Haha, they are definitely not everyone's cup of tea. 
Totally obsessed with this bag!


----------



## Leo the Lion

fabuleux said:


> Very nice color choices! Elegant and timeless.
> &#128515;&#10084;&#65039;&#127467;&#127479;


Thanks Fabuleux!


----------



## Leo the Lion

Markxmikesmom said:


> Thank you! Just got it this week.. It's my first Azur piece (well I have Azur sunnies) and I'm really liking it.


Perfect for California summers  
Enjoy!


----------



## Iamminda

frzsri said:


> Petit Noe on our way back from last minute shopping trip before Eid
> 
> View attachment 3066374
> 
> 
> She also got her heat stamp done
> 
> View attachment 3066375


Gorgeous Noe!


----------



## coolganzee

my buddy this week - Monogram Abbesses


----------



## Kylie M

fabuleux said:


> I love this bag (I hate the furry ball) but again... I love this bag! &#128525;



+1 love this bag.


----------



## CornishMon

Eva baby
View attachment 3067569


----------



## CornishMon

Markxmikesmom said:


> This little one is running around with me today!
> View attachment 3066760




Look at her!


----------



## Markxmikesmom

CornishMon said:


> Look at her!



I know so  fresh and pretty!


----------



## Leo the Lion

CornishMon said:


> Eva baby
> View attachment 3067569


So pretty in Azur! Love the gold plate on her, Enjoy!


----------



## ckykesworkd

Leo the Lion said:


> Speedy 35 Rouge & Ivorie driving to work with me



Im thinking about getting this combo but all of my mon monos now have white. Do you think in person the ivory looks better? I dont know what to choose.


----------



## Zabear

Soft lockit PM noir with Python!


----------



## missellenmarieD

Zabear said:


> View attachment 3069895
> 
> Soft lockit PM noir with Python!



Wow  What a beauty


----------



## PinkySpeedy

delightful mm .. She new, still a little stiff lol


----------



## amyleigh336

kerz23 said:


> My noir emp artsy &#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2910419


 
This is a gorgeous  bag!!


----------



## coachgirl555

My Mon-Mono


----------



## N3ver2ManyBags

coachgirl555 said:


> My Mon-Mono


I love your color combo. I really love the green interior!! Beautiful


----------



## Freckles1

PinkySpeedy said:


> View attachment 3069978
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> delightful mm .. She new, still a little stiff lol




Twins!! Oh she will be butter soon!!!
Congratulations!!!


----------



## coachgirl555

N3ver2ManyBags said:


> I love your color combo. I really love the green interior!! Beautiful




Thank-You!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Zabear said:


> View attachment 3069895
> 
> Soft lockit PM noir with Python!



Beautiful!


----------



## ShariLee

My besace


----------



## LvoemyLV

coachgirl555 said:


> My Mon-Mono




Love the colors!!!


----------



## casseyelsie

ShariLee said:


> View attachment 3070162
> 
> My besace




Does Besace looks similar to Bergamo? I have been considering the discontinued Bergamo so now I may need to check Besace too! 

If anyone her have both Bergamo and Besace....could u please share with me the difference? Thanks.


----------



## coachgirl555

LvoemyLV said:


> Love the colors!!!




Thanks!


----------



## Leo the Lion

ShariLee said:


> View attachment 3070162
> 
> My besace


She's so pretty. You don't see this one very often.


----------



## faded264

My roses NF


----------



## StopHammertime

faded264 said:


> My roses NF
> View attachment 3072063




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] I love all the roses bags!


----------



## Kayka

faded264 said:


> My roses NF
> View attachment 3072063


 
Such a beauty!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fabuleux

Tobago Runway Tote! 
Such a beauty! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji632][emoji2]


----------



## Markxmikesmom

fabuleux said:


> Tobago Runway Tote!
> Such a beauty! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji632][emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3072747



What a cool bag! Love it!!


----------



## Leo the Lion

faded264 said:


> my roses nf
> View attachment 3072063


omg, gorgeous!


----------



## Leo the Lion

fabuleux said:


> Tobago Runway Tote!
> Such a beauty! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji632][emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3072747


Love the black leather! Handsome is the word that came to mind. You sure have some unique pieces in your collection.


----------



## fabuleux

Leo the Lion said:


> Love the black leather! Handsome is the word that came to mind. You sure have some unique pieces in your collection.



Oh! Thank you! I enjoy sharing with you guys in this thread and looking at all the other bags!


----------



## Havanese 28

fabuleux said:


> Tobago Runway Tote!
> Such a beauty! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji632][emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3072747


This bag looks so sharp.  Words that come to mind are classy and luxe.  Great piece!


----------



## LvoemyLV

fabuleux said:


> Tobago Runway Tote!
> Such a beauty! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji632][emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3072747




Love the way this looks! Is it a soft leather? I have never seen this before.


----------



## QueenLouis




----------



## fabuleux

LvoemyLV said:


> Love the way this looks! Is it a soft leather? I have never seen this before.





Yeah it's a Taurillon.


----------



## LvoemyLV

fabuleux said:


> Yeah it's a Taurillon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3073096




Wow that is definitely an awesome bag. I am really liking the men's collections lately.


----------



## Markxmikesmom

QueenLouis said:


> View attachment 3073075


----------



## faded264

Roses pochette and I are headed to the carnival


----------



## litchi

fabuleux said:


> Tobago Runway Tote!
> Such a beauty! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji632][emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3072747



I agree! It's beautiful!


----------



## litchi

QueenLouis said:


> View attachment 3073075



Nice play of light and shadows on your lovely NF.


----------



## QueenLouis

litchi said:


> Nice play of light and shadows on your lovely NF.




I meant to do that! [emoji6]

(Actually, I wasn't originally going to post that pic because I thought it looked too wonky. Lol!


----------



## Iamminda

QueenLouis said:


> View attachment 3073075



Very special and unique!   



faded264 said:


> Roses pochette and I are headed to the carnival
> 
> View attachment 3073192



Love them roses!


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

fabuleux said:


> Tobago Runway Tote!
> Such a beauty! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji632][emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3072747




Want! Love!! I've never seen this before. It's absolutely wonderful! Congratulations on another fantastic bag


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

QueenLouis said:


> View attachment 3073075




I love this bag! I saw it in the Bella Bag boutique in Atlanta several months ago and kick myself for not getting it every time I see it.


----------



## casseyelsie

fabuleux said:


> Tobago Runway Tote!
> Such a beauty! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji632][emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3072747




Very handsome piece! [emoji7] I need to spend a bit more time looking into men's collection instead of focusing so much on ladies


----------



## london4me

fabuleux said:


> Tobago Runway Tote!
> Such a beauty! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji632][emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3072747


very cool bag!


----------



## london4me

faded264 said:


> Roses pochette and I are headed to the carnival
> 
> View attachment 3073192


Love those roses!


----------



## Leo the Lion

fabuleux said:


> Yeah it's a Taurillon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3073096


That is yours! Love the ad picture


----------



## fabuleux

Leo the Lion said:


> That is yours! Love the ad picture



It came in navy (ad), black, and camel. There was also a carryall in different colors.


----------



## AmandaGator

mrsinsyder said:


> colorful day here!


I know you posted this a few weeks ago but I LOVE your Gator blue Louis!!


----------



## LeahLVoes

Here is my speedy 35 driving home with me... its already night time...


----------



## leavery@msn.com

Maiden voyage with this beauty


----------



## Iamminda

leavery@msn.com said:


> Maiden voyage with this beauty


Such a pretty color!


----------



## Leo the Lion

DennisLVoes said:


> Here is my speedy 35 driving home with me... its already night time...


Love it with the Cles on the outside


----------



## allyloupuppy

leavery@msn.com said:


> Maiden voyage with this beauty



So beautiful,  I have this in the Celeste color, but love this


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

leavery@msn.com said:


> Maiden voyage with this beauty




She's beautiful


----------



## Havanese 28

leavery@msn.com said:


> Maiden voyage with this beauty


Simply gorgeous!


----------



## Havanese 28

DennisLVoes said:


> Here is my speedy 35 driving home with me... its already night time...


I adore this classic beauty!


----------



## BagLady14

Alma PM with new charm


----------



## casseyelsie

leavery@msn.com said:


> Maiden voyage with this beauty




Super nice color!


----------



## itsmree

Markxmikesmom said:


> Spring is here!!!
> View attachment 2927935



that is gorgeous!


----------



## gottalovebags

My empreinte trocadero's first trip outdoors!


----------



## LVoeletters

Did a quick sephora run before dinner. Got some birthday loot, becca goodies and benefit brow stuff. 


So happy I kept this bag. Thanks to all those who told me I should keep her!


----------



## LVoeletters

leavery@msn.com said:


> Maiden voyage with this beauty




Such a cool color!


----------



## LVoeletters

fabuleux said:


> Davis Tote in Monogram Macassar! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3058393




Oooooo I love this!


----------



## J9Ped

I put my seat belt on my bag in case someone tries to smash and grab.

I will send a pic later


----------



## Bhabegurl

leavery@msn.com said:


> Maiden voyage with this beauty


So beautiful


----------



## Bhabegurl

faded264 said:


> My roses NF
> View attachment 3072063


Stunning


----------



## cat1967

So sad I cannot put my bags on the passenger seat.  They will definitely get snatched by those thieves on motorbikes.  We cannot do this in Greece.  They break the window and snatch it in a sec.  I had one stolen so never again.


----------



## BagLady14

cat1967 said:


> So sad I cannot put my bags on the passenger seat.  They will definitely get snatched by those thieves on motorbikes.  We cannot do this in Greece.  They break the window and snatch it in a sec.  I had one stolen so never again.



That is sad.  I'm so sorry this happened to you.  Is is mostly in the cities this happens?


----------



## fabuleux

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 3074409
> 
> Did a quick sephora run before dinner. Got some birthday loot, becca goodies and benefit brow stuff.
> 
> 
> So happy I kept this bag. Thanks to all those who told me I should keep her!



Very nice. Alma is always a classic! &#9728;&#65039;&#9728;&#65039;&#9728;&#65039;


----------



## fabuleux

gottalovebags said:


> My empreinte trocadero's first trip outdoors!



&#128515;&#10084;&#65039;&#128515;&#127467;&#127479;&#128515;&#10084;&#65039; 
Such a beautiful guy! I love him! Named after the area directly across from the Eiffel Tower. You can actually see why in his beautiful shape!


----------



## Leo the Lion

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 3074409
> 
> Did a quick sephora run before dinner. Got some birthday loot, becca goodies and benefit brow stuff.
> 
> 
> So happy I kept this bag. Thanks to all those who told me I should keep her!


Love this! I have it in the Noir Magnetic. Such a classic, enjoy!


----------



## cat1967

BagLady14 said:


> That is sad.  I'm so sorry this happened to you.  Is is mostly in the cities this happens?




Yes, mostly in the big cities and the suburbs.  There is a lot of mugging too here.


----------



## beluga

cat1967 said:


> So sad I cannot put my bags on the passenger seat.  They will definitely get snatched by those thieves on motorbikes.  We cannot do this in Greece.  They break the window and snatch it in a sec.  I had one stolen so never again.



In the US, they do the same thing at gas stations. Most women leave bags in the passenger seat, get out to pump gas, leave the door unlocked. Thieves drive by, open the door, grab the bag and take off. Lots of times, the women don't even notice until they get back in the car.


----------



## beluga

cat1967 said:


> Yes, mostly in the big cities and the suburbs.  There is a lot of mugging too here.



So sad! I traveled throughout Greece in 2009 and always felt safe. I hope things go back to what they were before all this mess.


----------



## just1morelv

My om delightful and I are on our way to pick up my daughter from science camp.


----------



## cat1967

beluga said:


> So sad! I traveled throughout Greece in 2009 and always felt safe. I hope things go back to what they were before all this mess.



Me too.  I was just out in my balcony and felt so scared.  The house next to me was sold two years ago, bought by someone who got it for investment and is empty.  Two houses across the street the same.  Next to my house is my aunt's but she is on vacation.  I felt scared and got back in.  It is dangerous if you live in the suburbs on not so busy streets.  You never know who you are going to face in your garden.  Just before Christmas someone opened our locked gate at 7 in the afternoon, went to the back of the garden, broke into the shed and stole my son's bicycle.  They steal them and sell them.  It is never safe.  I feel even worse carrying my expensive bags.  I have to be careful all the time.


----------



## cat1967

beluga said:


> In the US, they do the same thing at gas stations. Most women leave bags in the passenger seat, get out to pump gas, leave the door unlocked. Thieves drive by, open the door, grab the bag and take off. Lots of times, the women don't even notice until they get back in the car.



That is awful.  Here you cannot leave a jacket in the car.  It will definitely be smashed and the jacket stolen.


----------



## Landonsmommy

gottalovebags said:


> My empreinte trocadero's first trip outdoors!




This bag is absolutely stunning!!! [emoji119]&#127997;


----------



## LeahLVoes

Havanese 28 said:


> I adore this classic beauty!



Thank you. I really enjoy her too. She's such a trusty workhorse.


----------



## Redenkeew

fabuleux said:


> Tobago Runway Tote!
> Such a beauty! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji632][emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3072747



. You should make a collection thread. I'm dying to see your collection, mister.


----------



## Redenkeew

Leo the Lion said:


> Speedy 35 Rouge & Ivorie driving to work with me



*GASP* 

Gorgeous picture!


----------



## gottalovebags

Landonsmommy said:


> This bag is absolutely stunning!!! [emoji119]&#127997;


Thank you!


----------



## gottalovebags

fabuleux said:


> &#128515;&#10084;&#65039;&#128515;&#127467;&#127479;&#128515;&#10084;&#65039;
> Such a beautiful guy! I love him! Named after the area directly across from the Eiffel Tower. You can actually see why in his beautiful shape!


Great info, thank you!!!


----------



## miss_lyn

katiel00 said:


> I have a mono v neverfull mm and I don't cinch it for that reason (my personal choice). The GM is easy to get in and out of, but I love how it seems more secure. Here's a pic of the opening
> 
> View attachment 3058369
> 
> 
> Its also cinched all the way and I have an organizer in there too [emoji106][emoji6]



Which organizer are you using? It just fits perfect in your MM size!


----------



## CornishMon

View attachment 3075422


----------



## fabuleux

Redenkeew said:


> . You should make a collection thread. I'm dying to see your collection, mister.



Heehee I don't think I have the courage to take everything out for a photoshoot! Maybe some day &#128540;


----------



## fabuleux

Today I have this Bequia PDVertical in Anthracite. This was runway and also came in Bordeaux.


----------



## bccgal

My fiancé &#128521;but in between is my new cutie Epi Alma BB in turquoise.  &#128522;.  She's the perfect size I love the leather. My everyday bag. &#128525; I'd post a pic but not in the car yet. Heading out in a bit. &#128518;


----------



## Markxmikesmom

fabuleux said:


> Today I have this Bequia PDVertical in Anthracite. This was runway and also came in Bordeaux.
> View attachment 3076083



I love all your bags.. So unique!


----------



## fabuleux

Markxmikesmom said:


> I love all your bags.. So unique!



Thank you. &#128515;


----------



## beluga

fabuleux said:


> Today I have this Bequia PDVertical in Anthracite. This was runway and also came in Bordeaux.
> View attachment 3076083



Another uniquely awesome bag?! You HAVE to do a collections/family portrait. I want to see all your bags.


----------



## fabuleux

beluga said:


> Another uniquely awesome bag?! You HAVE to do a collections/family portrait. I want to see all your bags.



Maybe I will! But I don't want my boyfriend to freak out when he ACTUALLY sees my entire collection!!!


----------



## LvoemyLV

fabuleux said:


> Today I have this Bequia PDVertical in Anthracite. This was runway and also came in Bordeaux.
> 
> View attachment 3076083




You seriously have an amazing collection!


----------



## NurseMisty

darlinga said:


> Thought this would be fun! Who's riding shotgun today?
> 
> My portobello pm is with me on our way to a training for work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2910283


 
What is that hanging off your Portobello?


----------



## NatalieChore




----------



## ILBagLady

NatalieChore said:


> View attachment 3076435



I  Rose Ballerine more every time I see it!


----------



## UnaVitaSegreta

NatalieChore said:


> View attachment 3076435


So gorgeous!!


----------



## Meesh202

cat1967 said:


> So sad I cannot put my bags on the passenger seat.  They will definitely get snatched by those thieves on motorbikes.  We cannot do this in Greece.  They break the window and snatch it in a sec.  I had one stolen so never again.



That's awful! Um i think u should pack up ur fam and loved ones and come stateside....no one should have to live that!


----------



## kirsty393

I love the twinset &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## cat1967

Meesh202 said:


> That's awful! Um i think u should pack up ur fam and loved ones and come stateside....no one should have to live that!



I keep hearing this from friends in the States very often lately.  Especially with the crisis here in Greece which I guess is going to end after I die.  But I doubt I could find a job to support my family there.  I am 48 and I am an English tutor.  Who would want me, unless somebody wanted to learn Greek right?


----------



## littledesigner

I think she matches the scarf colour very well.


----------



## fabuleux

littledesigner said:


> I think she matches the scarf colour very well.



Fabulous! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## BagLady14

fabuleux said:


> fabulous! &#10084;&#65039;



+ 1


----------



## DaisyM

Family road trip so I'm in the passenger seat, carrying all our essentials in my new RB Neverfull, which I [emoji173]&#65039;! Catching up on tpf makes the time go fast


----------



## Cherrycola666

littledesigner said:


> I think she matches the scarf colour very well.




Wow beautiful! What is the name of the bag?


----------



## uhpharm01

littledesigner said:


> I think she matches the scarf colour very well.



&#128149;&#128149;&#10084;&#65039;&#128525;&#128092;she's beautiful


----------



## littledesigner

Cherrycola666 said:


> Wow beautiful! What is the name of the bag?


 
Thanks, its the Capucines MM in cobalt/fushcia


----------



## littledesigner

uhpharm01 said:


> &#128149;&#128149;&#10084;&#65039;&#128525;&#128092;she's beautiful


 


fabuleux said:


> Fabulous! &#10084;&#65039;


 


BagLady14 said:


> + 1


 
Thank you ladies and gents, that's why I found TPF very dangerous for my wallet, because you guys always so warm and lovely.


----------



## littledesigner

I need to take my girls out of the closet more often.


----------



## uhpharm01

DaisyM said:


> View attachment 3077029
> 
> Family road trip so I'm in the passenger seat, carrying all our essentials in my new RB Neverfull, which I [emoji173]&#65039;! Catching up on tpf makes the time go fast



Is that pink
Or lavender color for your hot stamping ? TIA


----------



## frivofrugalista

littledesigner said:


> I need to take my girls out of the closet more often.



Love it!


----------



## nlovewpurses

Nu


----------



## bccgal

littledesigner said:


> I need to take my girls out of the closet more often.



I love the SL &#128525;


----------



## Livia1

littledesigner said:


> I need to take my girls out of the closet more often.




Gorgeous!


----------



## Dany_37

Today, it's my Neverfull MM!


----------



## Leo the Lion

littledesigner said:


> I need to take my girls out of the closet more often.


 
Yes you do! She is beautiful!


----------



## Leo the Lion

littledesigner said:


> I think she matches the scarf colour very well.


 Love this one too! Just beautiful with your shawl!


----------



## Leo the Lion

fabuleux said:


> Today I have this Bequia PDVertical in Anthracite. This was runway and also came in Bordeaux.
> View attachment 3076083




You have the most classy and unique pieces in your collection. This one might be one of my favorites!


----------



## tlo

She's not in the car yet but she's all dressed and ready. Headed to LV to pick up the matching 6 key holder. Hoping they have the new hobo Rb


----------



## tlo

tlo said:


> she's not in the car yet but she's all dressed and ready. Headed to lv to pick up the matching 6 key holder. Hoping they have the new hobo rb


----------



## DaisyM

uhpharm01 said:


> Is that pink
> Or lavender color for your hot stamping ? TIA



pink


----------



## BagLady14

Oops


----------



## Leo the Lion

tlo said:


> View attachment 3078399


She is ready to get into the car! Such a pretty set!


----------



## Iamminda

littledesigner said:


> I need to take my girls out of the closet more often.



gorgeous color!



tlo said:


> View attachment 3078399



Lovely set!


----------



## cat1967

littledesigner said:


> I need to take my girls out of the closet more often.



Stunning bag.  Congrats!


----------



## monkey88

With my new mix and match today, Noe BB + Metis Hobo handles = Mini Noe BB, so adorable!


----------



## BagLady14

monkey88 said:


> With my new mix and match today, Noe BB + Metis Hobo handles = Mini Noe BB, so adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3078579
> View attachment 3078580



What a great idea.


----------



## BagLady14

My monogram key Cles.  A small but convenient little item.  I love it.  Don't know why I didn't pick one up years ago.


----------



## Meeka41

My artsy today


----------



## tlo

Leo the Lion said:


> She is ready to get into the car! Such a pretty set!



Thank you LL!!!  This was my first time carrying the bb.  I was afraid it might be a bit too small but I LOVE it!!!


----------



## tlo

Iamminda said:


> gorgeous color!
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely set!



Thank you!


----------



## Markxmikesmom

tlo said:


> View attachment 3078399



So pretty!! Love love love all the pink!


----------



## tlo

monkey88 said:


> With my new mix and match today, Noe BB + Metis Hobo handles = Mini Noe BB, so adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3078579
> View attachment 3078580



So cute!


----------



## tlo

Markxmikesmom said:


> So pretty!! Love love love all the pink!



Thanks!!  I'm normally not a patent or small bag person but I just love this little bag.  Holds more than I thought!


----------



## Venessa84

tlo said:


> View attachment 3078399


Loving all this pink!


----------



## Venessa84

littledesigner said:


> I need to take my girls out of the closet more often.


You sure do because she is a beauty!


----------



## kirsty393

tlo said:


> View attachment 3078399



Beautiful set! The Alma in the RB is so stunning.


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

I took at least 3 pictures of this bag today because the way it sparkles in the sun was just so awesome! You are THE ONLY group I would confess such a thing to. LOL!

You all have such gorgeous bags riding along today!


----------



## litchi

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3079214
> 
> 
> I took at least 3 pictures of this bag today because the way it sparkles in the sun was just so awesome! You are THE ONLY group I would confess such a thing to. LOL!
> 
> You all have such gorgeous bags riding along today!



Gorgeous! I bet she looks great paired with shiny stilettos.


----------



## casseyelsie

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3079214
> 
> 
> I took at least 3 pictures of this bag today because the way it sparkles in the sun was just so awesome! You are THE ONLY group I would confess such a thing to. LOL!
> 
> You all have such gorgeous bags riding along today!




Yes the color is TDF!


----------



## casseyelsie

monkey88 said:


> With my new mix and match today, Noe BB + Metis Hobo handles = Mini Noe BB, so adorable!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3078579
> View attachment 3078580




Creative!  They look so good together


----------



## Kmiller_41

First time taking this baby out


----------



## Leo the Lion

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3079214
> 
> 
> I took at least 3 pictures of this bag today because the way it sparkles in the sun was just so awesome! You are THE ONLY group I would confess such a thing to. LOL!
> 
> You all have such gorgeous bags riding along today!


A very beautiful bag! It is timeless, Congrats!


----------



## Tayyyraee

Starbucks and Louis


----------



## inlovewbags

I love it! &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## inlovewbags

Tayyyraee said:


> Starbucks and Louis



I love the patina !  She is gorgeous! &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## inlovewbags

Kmiller_41 said:


> First time taking this baby out
> View attachment 3079493



OMG! You bag looks stunning with that blue charm... I've always wanted a damier azur bag but I'm scared of it being to difficult to maintain clean... so I always go for the DE... but your picture is making me want one sooooo bad!! &#128525;


----------



## Leo the Lion

Tayyyraee said:


> Starbucks and Louis


Lookin' cool


----------



## ke78

Tayyyraee said:


> Starbucks and Louis


May I ask where you got this bag charm? It's adorable!


----------



## tlo

My errand buddy.


----------



## ayumiken

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3079214
> 
> 
> I took at least 3 pictures of this bag today because the way it sparkles in the sun was just so awesome! You are THE ONLY group I would confess such a thing to. LOL!
> 
> You all have such gorgeous bags riding along today!


I like this design and color. So bright and sparkling.


----------



## ayumiken

tlo said:


> My errand buddy.
> 
> View attachment 3079899


Look so durable and can accommodate a lot of stuffs inside. Great bag for shopping.


----------



## Tayyyraee

ke78 said:


> May I ask where you got this bag charm? It's adorable!



Hi I got it from an eBay seller who goes by the name "cheerlover2" she makes all different cheer bow key chains(:


----------



## tlo

ayumiken said:


> Look so durable and can accommodate a lot of stuffs inside. Great bag for shopping.



Thanks!!  It holds a ton!!


----------



## tlo

Venessa84 said:


> Loving all this pink!



Thank you!


----------



## tlo

kirsty393 said:


> Beautiful set! The Alma in the RB is so stunning.



Thank you kirsty!


----------



## tlo

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3079214
> 
> 
> I took at least 3 pictures of this bag today because the way it sparkles in the sun was just so awesome! You are THE ONLY group I would confess such a thing to. LOL!
> 
> You all have such gorgeous bags riding along today!



So pretty!!


----------



## BlaCkIriS

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3079214
> 
> 
> I took at least 3 pictures of this bag today because the way it sparkles in the sun was just so awesome! You are THE ONLY group I would confess such a thing to. LOL!
> 
> You all have such gorgeous bags riding along today!



Totally understandable. She is so gorgeous, who can resist her? Heheheh


----------



## BlaCkIriS

Tayyyraee said:


> Starbucks and Louis



Perfect match. Love your charm and the starbucks cup (those printed sunglasses are cute) &#9786;


----------



## Tayyyraee

BlaCkIriS said:


> Perfect match. Love your charm and the starbucks cup (those printed sunglasses are cute) &#9786;



Thanks! I didn't know that these cups weren't everywhere! Maybe it's just a California thing for summer(:


----------



## nvie




----------



## DYAsoffy

I may not be in the car right now, but now next to me is salem the sabrina witch cat &#128517; do u think speedy b 25 look like pillow to the cat? &#128514;&#128514; I love all ur collection and u make me want them badly &#128557;


----------



## QueenLouis

DYAsoffy said:


> I may not be in the car right now, but now next to me is salem the sabrina witch cat [emoji28] do u think speedy b 25 look like pillow to the cat? [emoji23][emoji23] I love all ur collection and u make me want them badly [emoji24]




Awww, love him!


----------



## fabuleux

Tayyyraee said:


> Starbucks and Louis



Haha you are a risk taker! All I can see is a big spill in your car! Get that coffee back in its cup holder!!


----------



## fabuleux

DYAsoffy said:


> I may not be in the car right now, but now next to me is salem the sabrina witch cat &#128517; do u think speedy b 25 look like pillow to the cat? &#128514;&#128514; I love all ur collection and u make me want them badly &#128557;



Kittenpuss!!! &#128570;


----------



## fabuleux

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3079214
> 
> 
> I took at least 3 pictures of this bag today because the way it sparkles in the sun was just so awesome! You are THE ONLY group I would confess such a thing to. LOL!
> 
> You all have such gorgeous bags riding along today!



So perfect! 
&#9728;&#65039;&#128540;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## sbuxaddict

Tayyyraee said:


> Thanks! I didn't know that these cups weren't everywhere! Maybe it's just a California thing for summer(:




They have the cups in PA and NJ  

I love the patina on your bag!!


----------



## Leo the Lion

DYAsoffy said:


> I may not be in the car right now, but now next to me is salem the sabrina witch cat &#128517; do u think speedy b 25 look like pillow to the cat? &#128514;&#128514; I love all ur collection and u make me want them badly &#128557;


Kitty loves LV too! Cute!


----------



## PinkySpeedy

delightful mm with luggage tag


----------



## shaznayk

My new to me Bosphore backpack....love her!


----------



## cocoayen

Here is my baby.


----------



## casseyelsie

shaznayk said:


> My new to me Bosphore backpack....love her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3081894




Congrats!  I like Bosphore a lot but my hubby think Montsauris backpack is nicer for ladies so I bought the preloved Montsauris, somehow I still can't stop thinking about Bosphore!! [emoji37]


----------



## casseyelsie

cocoayen said:


> Here is my baby.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3081912




Lovely!  May I know what size is your Trevi?


----------



## Leo the Lion

shaznayk said:


> My new to me Bosphore backpack....love her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3081894


I have been thinking of getting one of these for traveling. She's so pretty, Congrats!


----------



## Leo the Lion

PinkySpeedy said:


> View attachment 3081299
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> delightful mm with luggage tag


OMG, that pink interior makes my heart skip a beat!


----------



## cocoayen

casseyelsie said:


> Lovely!  May I know what size is your Trevi?


It is a PM.


----------



## uhpharm01

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3079214
> 
> 
> I took at least 3 pictures of this bag today because the way it sparkles in the sun was just so awesome! You are THE ONLY group I would confess such a thing to. LOL!
> 
> You all have such gorgeous bags riding along today!



Very nice.  Cute purse charm


----------



## QueenLouis

Day off work. Going for a pedicure.


----------



## shaznayk

casseyelsie said:


> Congrats!  I like Bosphore a lot but my hubby think Montsauris backpack is nicer for ladies so I bought the preloved Montsauris, somehow I still can't stop thinking about Bosphore!! [emoji37]




I had the Montsouris GM years ago and I find this to be more feminine. The pockets are also hand especially the side zipped pocket where I keep my Sarah wallet. The lack of vachetta bottom is also a bonus.


----------



## Markxmikesmom

QueenLouis said:


> Day off work. Going for a pedicure.
> 
> View attachment 3082059


----------



## tlo

On the way to LV to pick up my new DE hobo with Rose Ballerine trim!


----------



## Markxmikesmom

tlo said:


> On the way to LV to pick up my new DE hobo with Rose Ballerine trim!


----------



## tlo

tlo said:


> on the way to lv to pick up my new de hobo with rose ballerine trim!


----------



## tlo

Markxmikesmom said:


>




So excited I forgot the dang pic. lol


----------



## Markxmikesmom

tlo said:


> So excited I forgot the dang pic. lol



 Who cares go get that hobo bag !


----------



## LeahLVoes

My Palermo GM driving around town...


----------



## casseyelsie

cocoayen said:


> It is a PM.




Thanks cocoayen. I definitely want to add Trevi to my collection!  Enjoy your beautiful bag! [emoji4]


----------



## casseyelsie

shaznayk said:


> I had the Montsouris GM years ago and I find this to be more feminine. The pockets are also hand especially the side zipped pocket where I keep my Sarah wallet. The lack of vachetta bottom is also a bonus.




Ouch!  My heart is aching when I look at your Bosphore another time.  I wish I got Bosphore instead!  You have very good point regarding side zip pocket and bottom vachetta.  [emoji22]


----------



## casseyelsie

DennisLVoes said:


> My Palermo GM driving around town...




This is another bag I missed.  After looking at Evora MM I decided not to buy Palermo.  But now I totally dislike my Evora MM.....it's TOO HUGE!  I wish I bought Palermo GM like yours [emoji24]  your GM looks smaller than my Evora even though mine is just MM


----------



## MissCookie1983

Mini lin saumur &#128518;


----------



## tlo

Markxmikesmom said:


> Who cares go get that hobo bag !



ahahahahahahahahaha!!  You are right!!!!!!~


----------



## beluga

Not one Louis, but a whole laundry basket of Louis. Moving to a new home, sadly, there's another laundry basket of LVs waiting to be transported as well.


----------



## LeahLVoes

casseyelsie said:


> This is another bag I missed.  After looking at Evora MM I decided not to buy Palermo.  But now I totally dislike my Evora MM.....it's TOO HUGE!  I wish I bought Palermo GM like yours [emoji24]  your GM looks smaller than my Evora even though mine is just MM



The Evora is such a lovely bag.  
But don't let the Picture fool you... It doesn't look big in this picture but let me tell you it is. Its actually pretty huge.


----------



## uhpharm01

kerz23 said:


> My Epi Neverfull, and a mothers days gift [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;
> View attachment 2991394



Just gorgeous


----------



## casseyelsie

DennisLVoes said:


> The Evora is such a lovely bag.
> 
> But don't let the Picture fool you... It doesn't look big in this picture but let me tell you it is. Its actually pretty huge.




[emoji25] To be honest I don't find it lovely anymore.  But I am not ready to part with a bag that I just received 2 days ago and I've not carried it yet.  That Evora MM is a BIG mistake.  

Anyway your bag is Lovely!  I might buy that model if I decided to sell my Evora......one fine day


----------



## pursula

darlinga said:


> Thought this would be fun! Who's riding shotgun today?
> 
> My portobello pm is with me on our way to a training for work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2910283




LOVE the Portobello!!!! What sort of charm is hanging from it? It looks adorbs!!


----------



## _purseaddict_

MissCookie1983 said:


> Mini lin saumur [emoji38]




Very nice looking passenger. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## pursula

Here's my passenger for the day! Neo Neverfull GM with Fuschia interior [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## LvoemyLV

second day out! Working on a tan!! Officially obsessed with mon mono


----------



## Havanese 28

My new Alma BB in Piment is along for the ride!


----------



## kirsty393

Havanese 28 said:


> My new Alma BB in Piment is along for the ride!



That is such a beautiful color!


----------



## Havanese 28

kirsty393 said:


> That is such a beautiful color!


Thank you!  I plan on having fun with it!


----------



## katiel00

pursula said:


> Here's my passenger for the day! Neo Neverfull GM with Fuschia interior [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3083274




I have the same one and I absolutely love it!!!


----------



## fabuleux

Havanese 28 said:


> My new Alma BB in Piment is along for the ride!



Great color! I love this bag. &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## casseyelsie

LvoemyLV said:


> View attachment 3083303
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> second day out! Working on a tan!! Officially obsessed with mon mono




Huh!  So cute!  How do u get that print on Monday mono???  I love it


----------



## Havanese 28

fabuleux said:


> Great color! I love this bag. &#10084;&#65039;


Thank you!


----------



## designer1

Today I have  my Neverfull MM. I love this bag..the pop of colour inside is so pretty!! 
I just purchased the Petit Noe in Ebene, (which was a special order bag)  and I don't like having 2 bags in the same colour/pattern, so when I thought of which to keepthe Neverfull won ! I love the size of it!


----------



## designer1

pursula said:


> Here's my passenger for the day! Neo Neverfull GM with Fuschia interior [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3083274


OMG, that colour inside !!


----------



## LvoemyLV

casseyelsie said:


> Huh!  So cute!  How do u get that print on Monday mono???  I love it




Lol it's a photo editor app on my phone called moments.


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

Confession: I never carry this gorgeous bag because she's so fragile. Lamb skin in a soft cream color. But it's gorgeous! I've carried it 3 or less times since getting it right around Christmas. 

She's too pretty to stay home and waste.


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

Confession: I never carry this gorgeous bag because she's so fragile. Lamb skin in a soft cream color. But it's gorgeous! I've carried it 3 or less times since getting it right around Christmas. 

She's too pretty to stay home and waste.


----------



## londonmommy2014

Waiting for fiance to get out of the store she was getting cranky (no I wasn't driving lol)


----------



## londonmommy2014

Everyone has great passengers


----------



## Kylie M

londonmommy2014 said:


> Waiting for fiance to get out of the store she was getting cranky (no I wasn't driving lol)



Such a cute picture&#128155;&#128156;&#128154;&#128153; I have three boys...


----------



## casseyelsie

LvoemyLV said:


> Lol it's a photo editor app on my phone called moments.




LOLOLOL!  U r creative n also made me go crazy thinking "I WANT that Spectacle print on my Mon Mono too!"


----------



## casseyelsie

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3084646
> 
> 
> Confession: I never carry this gorgeous bag because she's so fragile. Lamb skin in a soft cream color. But it's gorgeous! I've carried it 3 or less times since getting it right around Christmas.
> 
> She's too pretty to stay home and waste.




That is my DREAM Alma, together with Alma BB in Ostrich leather!  U r so lucky to have her.  Enjoy her in great health n do take her out more often!   I would love to buy if only the price is more affordable [emoji7]


----------



## Iamminda

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3084681
> 
> 
> Confession: I never carry this gorgeous bag because she's so fragile. Lamb skin in a soft cream color. But it's gorgeous! I've carried it 3 or less times since getting it right around Christmas.
> 
> She's too pretty to stay home and waste.


Beautiful!   She is too pretty to sit in your closet.


----------



## llovescuteshoes

Cerise bucket [emoji523] my trusty artsy sidekick! Picking up a Starbucks iced coffee before going for a drive [emoji300]&#65039;[emoji477]&#65039;


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

casseyelsie said:


> That is my DREAM Alma, together with Alma BB in Ostrich leather!  U r so lucky to have her.  Enjoy her in great health n do take her out more often!   I would love to buy if only the price is more affordable [emoji7]







Iamminda said:


> Beautiful!   She is too pretty to sit in your closet.




Thank you both and you're both right.


----------



## fashion_junky

londonmommy2014 said:


> Waiting for fiance to get out of the store she was getting cranky (no I wasn't driving lol)



Adorable photo!!!


----------



## fashion_junky

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3084646
> 
> 
> Confession: I never carry this gorgeous bag because she's so fragile. Lamb skin in a soft cream color. But it's gorgeous! I've carried it 3 or less times since getting it right around Christmas.
> 
> She's too pretty to stay home and waste.



Wow!!  Gorgeous!!!


----------



## londonmommy2014

Kylie M said:


> Such a cute picture&#128155;&#128156;&#128154;&#128153; I have three boys...



Thank you ladies she's my first she has a designer purse collection already
Lol I would like a boy one day too congrats on your 3 boys!






fashion_junky said:


> Adorable photo!!!


----------



## Venessa84

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3084681
> 
> 
> Confession: I never carry this gorgeous bag because she's so fragile. Lamb skin in a soft cream color. But it's gorgeous! I've carried it 3 or less times since getting it right around Christmas.
> 
> She's too pretty to stay home and waste.


Ohh but she's so pretty.


----------



## Venessa84

londonmommy2014 said:


> Waiting for fiance to get out of the store she was getting cranky (no I wasn't driving lol)


Your daughter is so adorable!


----------



## llovescuteshoes

I'm inspired by everyone's posts [emoji5]&#65039; 
So nice to know there are so many of you who share the same love for LV


----------



## londonmommy2014

Venessa84 said:


> Your daughter is so adorable!



Thank you so much! I just love dressing her up lol


----------



## fabuleux

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3084681
> 
> 
> Confession: I never carry this gorgeous bag because she's so fragile. Lamb skin in a soft cream color. But it's gorgeous! I've carried it 3 or less times since getting it right around Christmas.
> 
> She's too pretty to stay home and waste.



Gorgeous choice! Very nice!


----------



## frzsri

Kylie M said:


> Such a cute picture[emoji169][emoji171][emoji172][emoji170] I have three boys...




So do I! 3 boys under 10 and youngest is 3 months old.




Epi 25 in Castilian Red, co-pilot today on school run


----------



## deppstar

I've used this for Only maybe a couple of times when I first got it as I find the long strap a tad too long and thin for me, but ever since I switched to my speedybDE shoulder straps it's been perfect! 

Retiro NM in noir


----------



## fabuleux

deppstar said:


> I've used this for Only maybe a couple of times when I first got it as I find the long strap a tad too long and thin for me, but ever since I switched to my speedybDE shoulder straps it's been perfect!
> 
> Retiro NM in noir



Such a nice bag! I really enjoy this one! &#10084;&#65039;&#128077;&#9728;&#65039;


----------



## Leo the Lion

londonmommy2014 said:


> Waiting for fiance to get out of the store she was getting cranky (no I wasn't driving lol)


Darling picture! Such a sweet happy baby.
Love your Azur bag too   I am using the same bag today but with a different bandeau.


----------



## Leo the Lion

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3084681
> 
> 
> Confession: I never carry this gorgeous bag because she's so fragile. Lamb skin in a soft cream color. But it's gorgeous! I've carried it 3 or less times since getting it right around Christmas.
> 
> She's too pretty to stay home and waste.


What a gorgeous bag! So different and classy. I'm glad you are enjoying her!


----------



## airkay

Favorite MM DA


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

Leo the Lion said:


> What a gorgeous bag! So different and classy. I'm glad you are enjoying her!




Thank you!!


----------



## londonmommy2014

Leo the Lion said:


> Darling picture! Such a sweet happy baby.
> Love your Azur bag too   I am using the same bag today but with a different bandeau.



Thank you ladies she loves my speedy she's always getting into it and yay for bag twins Leo!







Venessa84 said:


> Your daughter is so adorable!


----------



## darlinga

Not my passenger seat, but my backseat! My son digging for his toys.


----------



## LVoeletters

Havanese 28 said:


> My new Alma BB in Piment is along for the ride!




I love this!


----------



## Leo the Lion

darlinga said:


> Not my passenger seat, but my backseat! My son digging for his toys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3087196


Too cute!


----------



## Havanese 28

LVoeletters said:


> I love this!


Thank you!


----------



## Markxmikesmom

My ikat and my new baby!


----------



## _purseaddict_

fabuleux said:


> such a nice bag! I really enjoy this one! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji106][emoji295]&#65039;




+1


----------



## Leo the Lion

Markxmikesmom said:


> My ikat and my new baby!
> View attachment 3087265


Love your Ikat! What did you buy? So exciting, Congrats in advance


----------



## Markxmikesmom

Leo the Lion said:


> Love your Ikat! What did you buy? So exciting, Congrats in advance



The Caissa Hobo in RB!


----------



## ckykesworkd

New to me Speedy b 30


----------



## pjhm

ckykesworkd said:


> New to me Speedy b 30




Looks new to me -congrats!


----------



## Leo the Lion

ckykesworkd said:


> New to me Speedy b 30


She looks BRAND new! Love her pink fluff, Congrats!


----------



## ckykesworkd

Thank you guys. She is actually from 2012. Perfect patina


----------



## Rani

ckykesworkd said:


> New to me Speedy b 30



She looks lovely! Did you treat the vachetta with anything?


----------



## hollyld

katiel00 said:


> I have the same one and I absolutely love it!!!


Same here.  It's a great bag!


----------



## Leo the Lion

Markxmikesmom said:


> The Caissa Hobo in RB!


Gorgeous, CONGRATS!


----------



## tlo

Markxmikesmom said:


> My ikat and my new baby!
> View attachment 3087265



Love your ikat!


----------



## ckykesworkd

Metis and me first day out


----------



## Leo the Lion

ckykesworkd said:


> Metis and me first day out


Love this bag. My favorite hobo. What a beauty, Congrats!


----------



## katiel00

My good ol' DE Speedy 35


----------



## Havanese 28

katiel00 said:


> My good ol' DE Speedy 35
> View attachment 3090067


Love this classic beauty!


----------



## uhpharm01

katiel00 said:


> My good ol' DE Speedy 35
> View attachment 3090067



Pretty. How do you get your purse to stay fill out like that. Do you stuff your purse at night ? Thank you


----------



## katiel00

Havanese 28 said:


> Love this classic beauty!




Thank you, speedies are just so pretty to look at! 



uhpharm01 said:


> Pretty. How do you get your purse to stay fill out like that. Do you stuff your purse at night ? Thank you


 
In all of my bags I use a purse organizer. Not only does it help not turning it into the black abyss but it maintains the structure that I like! 


In this speedy is the Samorga felt organizer, but some of my other bags also use pursebling. I find that the felt ones give it more structure as they aren't as pliable. I just leave them in there all the time.


----------



## Leo the Lion

katiel00 said:


> My good ol' DE Speedy 35
> View attachment 3090067


So pretty with the balloon charm!


----------



## Phoe8nix

Using my Lumi this week


----------



## frivofrugalista

Phoe8nix said:


> Using my Lumi this week
> View attachment 3090629



&#10084; it!


----------



## nvie

Twinset Empreinte Cerise!


----------



## casseyelsie

nvie said:


> Twinset Empreinte Cerise!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3090723




[emoji7]


----------



## nvie

casseyelsie said:


> [emoji7]




Thanks! It's my first red bag! Haha! Love love love Empreinte


----------



## Leo the Lion

Phoe8nix said:


> Using my Lumi this week
> View attachment 3090629


Just beautiful!


----------



## tlo

First day out. So in LVoe


----------



## BagLady14

tlo said:


> First day out. So in LVoe
> 
> View attachment 3091104



This is an interesting bag.  What's it called?


----------



## Jordyaddict

Using my neverfull mm for today with my trunk charm


----------



## myusername

Portobello GM [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## kenka

My neverful going to work with me for the first time


----------



## kenka

my neverful going to work with me for the first time


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

my fuschia Brea is such a lovely summer bag


----------



## fabuleux

tlo said:


> First day out. So in LVoe
> 
> View attachment 3091104



It looks very elegant. &#10084;&#65039;&#128515;&#9728;&#65039;


----------



## Jordyaddict

out doing food shopping with my alma bb


----------



## llovescuteshoes

An odd couple ~ heading to the cottage.


----------



## tlo

BagLady14 said:


> This is an interesting bag.  What's it called?



It's the new Caissa hobo


----------



## holls

Speedy came to watch tennis with me earlier


----------



## LVoeletters

first time ever trying a bag charm. It was so fun and silly. For parking quarters or ear buds. My car picture was too dark.


----------



## _purseaddict_

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 3092884
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first time ever trying a bag charm. It was so fun and silly. For parking quarters or ear buds. My car picture was too dark.




That charm is so adorable!!!!!! Where did u get it? [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## ShariLee




----------



## LVlover1975

My Speedy is riding shot gun all day! A girl's BFF!


----------



## PinkySpeedy




----------



## QueenLouis

LVoeletters said:


> View attachment 3092884
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first time ever trying a bag charm. It was so fun and silly. For parking quarters or ear buds. My car picture was too dark.




What brand is that charm/coin purse? So cute!


----------



## LVADIKManNiUi

My new Caissa hobo in cerise [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Oryx816




----------



## Havanese 28

Jordyaddict said:


> View attachment 3091971
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> out doing food shopping with my alma bb


Gorgeous!  This is one of my absolute favorite LV bags!


----------



## Havanese 28

Oryx816 said:


> View attachment 3093162


This bag is positively beautiful.  It's elegant and chic, understated and classy, and that color is perfection.  What a lovely addition to your bag collection!


----------



## sbuxaddict

Can't get enough of this pretty lady


----------



## msmidnight

Ms favourite pm &#128156;


----------



## BlaCkIriS

Me and my alma sitting on the passenger side


----------



## StopHammertime

My new baby...


[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] just got her, true love!


----------



## pursula

Preloved Delightful GM I got this week. [emoji7]


----------



## fabuleux

BlaCkIriS said:


> Me and my alma sitting on the passenger side



Beautiful!


----------



## Weekend shopper

Using my Noir Mono Pallas Chain today


----------



## Camaro Chic

BlaCkIriS said:


> Me and my alma sitting on the passenger side



This bag is gorgeous. I want. What colour is it?? May have to inquire. 

My Cabas and pailettes charm are getting some love today.


----------



## BlaCkIriS

fabuleux said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you fabuleux


----------



## BlaCkIriS

Camaro Chic said:


> This bag is gorgeous. I want. What colour is it?? May have to inquire.



Its Anthracite nacre  Love the sheen so much


----------



## llovescuteshoes

Heading to work on this rainy day with speedy [emoji299]&#65039;


----------



## katiel00

My Epi Jasmin [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## frivofrugalista

katiel00 said:


> My Epi Jasmin [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3095744



Gorgeous colour!


----------



## ame

Zippy Compact in Epi Fuschia


----------



## pursula

My Delightful and her new little friend.... [emoji2] I posted a reveal. [emoji6]


----------



## Fine Frenzy

Cute together


----------



## joyfulone

I love the beautiful details of this bag[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## joyfulone

StopHammertime said:


> My new baby...
> View attachment 3094693
> 
> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] just got her, true love!




Gorgeous! My all time favorite limited edition collection. Wish they'd bring it back!


----------



## llovescuteshoes

ame said:


> Zippy Compact in Epi Fuschia
> View attachment 3095808



this is not helping my ban.... I love fuchsia


----------



## ame

llovescuteshoes said:


> this is not helping my ban.... I love fuchsia



I love it. It was/is my first/only LV. I still carry her in her dustbag.


----------



## craftyiscool

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3084681
> 
> 
> Confession: I never carry this gorgeous bag because she's so fragile. Lamb skin in a soft cream color. But it's gorgeous! I've carried it 3 or less times since getting it right around Christmas.
> 
> She's too pretty to stay home and waste.


I LOVE this bag!!


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

I have a seatful today! Busy day


----------



## Leo the Lion

joyfulone said:


> I love the beautiful details of this bag[emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3097139


 So pretty!


----------



## Camaro Chic

My DA Artsy with my Sirius under her


----------



## luvallpurses

Haven't taken Ms Trevi out for a while


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

Thus is a very new experience for me.  I never use small or especially tiny bags but I've wanted to give it a try.


----------



## Leo the Lion

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3098151
> 
> 
> Thus is a very new experience for me.  I never use small or especially tiny bags but I've wanted to give it a try.


 
Cute little thing


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

Leo the Lion said:


> Cute little thing



Isn't he? He just makes me smile.  LOL 

Thank you!


----------



## QueenLouis

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3098151
> 
> 
> Thus is a very new experience for me.  I never use small or especially tiny bags but I've wanted to give it a try.


 
Cute! I love the illustrated pieces!


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

QueenLouis said:


> Cute! I love the illustrated pieces!



I really do too. If they weren't priced so high so often, I swear I'd get just about all of them!


----------



## Corza

My pre loved (by my sister) Speedy 30 in Mono. My everyday go-to (non winter) bag.


----------



## fabuleux

joyfulone said:


> I love the beautiful details of this bag[emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3097139



So cute!


----------



## fabuleux

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3097221
> 
> 
> I have a seatful today! Busy day



So much fun on that seat! &#9728;&#65039;&#9728;&#65039;&#9728;&#65039;


----------



## Holliwood

SC PM riding shotgun


----------



## HeartMyMJs




----------



## Cherrycola666

Holliwood said:


> SC PM riding shotgun




Beautiful! Luv the colour contrast!


----------



## Camaro Chic

Holliwood said:


> SC PM riding shotgun



My UHG LV. So gorgeous.


----------



## sbuxaddict

Corza said:


> View attachment 3098315
> 
> 
> My pre loved (by my sister) Speedy 30 in Mono. My everyday go-to (non winter) bag.




Your patina is beautiful, it looks so golden!!


----------



## Havanese 28

Holliwood said:


> SC PM riding shotgun


This is such a simple elegant, classy bag!


----------



## fabuleux

Holliwood said:


> SC PM riding shotgun



Beautiful! &#10084;&#65039;&#128515;&#9728;&#65039;


----------



## uhpharm01

Holliwood said:


> SC PM riding shotgun



Wow. I love her. So beautiful


----------



## Markxmikesmom

Holliwood said:


> SC PM riding shotgun



One of my favorites!


----------



## Holliwood

Thanks everyone


----------



## ClintK

My first Keepall 45 I got when I was 15, still going strong. On our way to visit the parents for the day.


----------



## Leo the Lion

ClintK said:


> My first Keepall 45 I got when I was 15, still going strong. On our way to visit the parents for the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3098819


What a beautiful pair! Have a fun day with your parents


----------



## Leo the Lion

Holliwood said:


> SC PM riding shotgun


Love the navy and fuchsia! Such a classy bag!


----------



## Leo the Lion

BlaCkIriS said:


> Me and my alma sitting on the passenger side


Amazing color!!!! Love this one so much!


----------



## nvie

Twinset Empriente again! Have been using her the whole week! So versatile, for work and weekend.


----------



## TraGiv

My Delightful MM in Azur first time as a passenger.


----------



## serafinarecalci

Delightful Damier Ebene MM NM


----------



## londonmommy2014

TraGiv said:


> My Delightful MM in Azur first time as a passenger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3099240



Wow I didn't know it was pink inside congrats she's a beauty


----------



## 858Smith

HeartMyMJs said:


> View attachment 3098535



What's that black thing on the side? It's so cute!


----------



## joyfulone

Leo the Lion said:


> So pretty!


 

Thank you! I'm loving it!


----------



## BlaCkIriS

Leo the Lion said:


> Amazing color!!!! Love this one so much!



Thank you so much Leo the Lion. I really love the epi nacre collection. They are so unique


----------



## TraGiv

londonmommy2014 said:


> Wow I didn't know it was pink inside congrats she's a beauty




Thank you!  I love the pop of pink.


----------



## BagLady14

Pochette Metis, old style


----------



## Sparklett22

My portobello and a couple of new purchases today.


----------



## londonmommy2014

Sparklett22 said:


> My portobello and a couple of new purchases today.



Congrats!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

858Smith said:


> What's that black thing on the side? It's so cute!




Hi!!  It's my sanitizer case from Bath & Body Works.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Taking Ms. Artsy out!


----------



## lshcat

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3097221
> 
> 
> I have a seatful today! Busy day




These are gorgeous.


----------



## lshcat

Took a pic of my Gal, she's hanging with me this weekend.


----------



## londonmommy2014

lshcat said:


> Took a pic of my Gal, she's hanging with me this weekend.



Beautiful I love this bag is azur


----------



## 858Smith

HeartMyMJs said:


> Hi!!  It's my sanitizer case from Bath & Body Works.


Never seen it before! So cute!


----------



## HeartMyMJs

858Smith said:


> Never seen it before! So cute!




Thanks!!!


----------



## Leo the Lion

HeartMyMJs said:


> Taking Ms. Artsy out!
> View attachment 3100039


So pretty! Don't forget her seat belt


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Leo the Lion said:


> So pretty! Don't forget her seat belt


 
Haha!!  Thanks!!!!


----------



## nailgirl70

Mini Michael today


----------



## faintlymacabre

Pre-loved Turenne PM's first day out with me.


----------



## Sparklett22

faintlymacabre said:


> Pre-loved Turenne PM's first day out with me.



Beautiful!


----------



## Sparklett22

lshcat said:


> Took a pic of my Gal, she's hanging with me this weekend.



Beautiful! I really want one! Wish they still made this. Trying to find pre-loved but too scared of getting one that's not in good condition.


----------



## lshcat

Sparklett22 said:


> Beautiful! I really want one! Wish they still made this. Trying to find pre-loved but too scared of getting one that's not in good condition.




Thank you! I bought after it was discontinued too, azur in wonderful shape is very hard to find, I had to bite the bullet and pay almost retail for a nearly mint one but it was worth it.  I really love it, so chic and casual. (I have a lot of gray and ivory fall/winter-wear too so that's how I justified it, I'll wear it year round.  Good luck on your hunt!


----------



## lshcat

faintlymacabre said:


> Pre-loved Turenne PM's first day out with me.




That's very pretty!


----------



## LVlover1975

faintlymacabre said:


> Pre-loved Turenne PM's first day out with me.



Your Turenne looks very beautiful! Great condition pre-loved bag&#128157;.


----------



## LVlover1975

ClintK said:


> My first Keepall 45 I got when I was 15, still going strong. On our way to visit the parents for the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3098819



Nice Keepall! You've kept it in good condition. It gave me an idea, since you got this when you were 15, I may get my son one for his Super 16th bday&#127874;! Good idea&#128157;.


----------



## Corza

sbuxaddict said:


> Your patina is beautiful, it looks so golden!!


Thanks, hon


----------



## Joycee1

Zabear said:


> Babylone PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2940080


Absolutely beautiful..love love love


----------



## Corza

Who's in my passenger seat?

An oversized & overweight passenger! [emoji12]


----------



## TraGiv

My Sully MM


----------



## Alexis168

Downsizing for work today.


----------



## Phoe8nix

Soft lockit in griotte


----------



## Phoe8nix

Alexis168 said:


> Downsizing for work today.



I have been lusting for this bag and this color combo since it came out but I just couldn't handle the weight...you have a beautiful bag!


----------



## casseyelsie

Alexis168 said:


> Downsizing for work today.




Beautiful combi of pink n grey! Wow


----------



## Alexis168

Phoe8nix said:


> I have been lusting for this bag and this color combo since it came out but I just couldn't handle the weight...you have a beautiful bag!




Thank you!   I like this bag because I can wear it crossbody.




casseyelsie said:


> Beautiful combi of pink n grey! Wow




Thank you!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Alexis168 said:


> Downsizing for work today.





Phoe8nix said:


> Soft lockit in griotte
> View attachment 3108846


 &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;gorgeous leathers in tow!


----------



## Apelila

Keeping it Real grocery shopping with Eva DE


----------



## darlinga

Bagatelle on the way to work [emoji171]


----------



## Leo the Lion

Alexis168 said:


> Downsizing for work today.


Love the color! So pretty!!


----------



## PinkInTheBlue




----------



## katiel00

[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## katiel00

darlinga said:


> Bagatelle on the way to work [emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3109906




I love the Noir, and that charm is so cute!!


----------



## ClintK

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3110049



How do you like the ICare? I have never needed a work bag but I am starting a new job Monday and with the travel and need to bring more stuff home with me now I was considering this bag.


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

katiel00 said:


> [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3111131




Absolutely love this!


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

ClintK said:


> How do you like the ICare? I have never needed a work bag but I am starting a new job Monday and with the travel and need to bring more stuff home with me now I was considering this bag.




I really like it. My husband bought it for me and it wasn't even in my radar. I didn't know what an Icare was. Turns out I love it.


----------



## londonmommy2014

katiel00 said:


> [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3111131



So pretty are you loving the color I love my wallet in that color so much


----------



## Anja Luise




----------



## londonmommy2014

Anja Luise said:


> View attachment 3111414



Beautiful bag!


----------



## Leo the Lion

TraGiv said:


> My Sully MM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3108466


Love your Sully!


----------



## LVlover1975

My Speedy 35 sitting on my lap, heading to dinner!


----------



## Alexis168

katiel00 said:


> [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3111131


 
I love this color!  Too bad I miss out on it a long time ago.


----------



## StopHammertime

katiel00 said:


> [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3111131




Gorgeous, super jealous! Is that the lavender color? Love


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

LVlover1975 said:


> My Speedy 35 sitting on my lap, heading to dinner!



Such a cute picture!


----------



## PrincessSaf

My Marais MM... first time iv brought this beauty to work, iv had it almost a year 
Im still at the very early stages with this bag.. you know when you're scared to get a mark on the virgin vachetta? Even though iv protected it with LMB! Its only her 2nd outing EVER!


----------



## cat1967

So pretty bags all of them.  Congrats ladies!


----------



## casseyelsie

katiel00 said:


> [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3111131




Oh Katie! U r making me envious.  That is such a pretty color [emoji7]


----------



## LVlover1975

My Sweet and Beautiful Speedy 35 is riding shot gun with me today and probably all weekend!


----------



## londonmommy2014

PrincessSaf said:


> My Marais MM... first time iv brought this beauty to work, iv had it almost a year
> Im still at the very early stages with this bag.. you know when you're scared to get a mark on the virgin vachetta? Even though iv protected it with LMB! Its only her 2nd outing EVER!



So pretty I also use lmb congrats enjoy her


----------



## Aliisaa

My DE Speedy 35 with her Luggage tag & Vernis Cles in Pomme D'Amour! Oh and yes, a Red Grapefruit Iced Tea from DD! [emoji7]


----------



## TraGiv

Leo the Lion said:


> Love your Sully!




Thank you!


----------



## llovescuteshoes

I was heading to work last week with this work horse [emoji4]


----------



## Sm00chie

Early morning errands with my baby!


----------



## DrMom12

Just came back from mass with my baby

I just love the way she matches with my car lol!


----------



## StopHammertime

Sm00chie said:


> Early morning errands with my baby!




Sooooo cute!!!!


----------



## TraGiv

My Delightful MM


----------



## TraGiv

DrMom12 said:


> Just came back from mass with my baby
> 
> 
> 
> I just love the way she matches with my car lol!




She does match it nicely. It's just beautiful!


----------



## DrMom12

TraGiv said:


> She does match it nicely. It's just beautiful!



Thank you!


----------



## Leo the Lion

LVlover1975 said:


> My Speedy 35 sitting on my lap, heading to dinner!


So cute! Enjoy dinner


----------



## Leo the Lion

Apelila said:


> Keeping it Real grocery shopping with Eva DE


Love your Eva and Hawaii tote


----------



## Apelila

Leo the Lion said:


> Love your Eva and Hawaii tote


Thank you sweetie&#10084;&#65039; Yeah I usually bring my shopping tote bag for my groceries and those shopping bags are from Hawaii My mom send me several design&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## LVlover1975

Phoe8nix said:


> Soft lockit in griotte
> View attachment 3108846



Very pretty color and the twilly ties looks fabulously done!&#9786;


----------



## LVlover1975

DrMom12 said:


> Just came back from mass with my baby
> 
> I just love the way she matches with my car lol!



Oh yes! Very, very lovely! And the twilly tie is the perfect touch to your bag!&#9786;


----------



## llovescuteshoes

On our way to work! [emoji295]&#65039;


----------



## southernbelle82

On our way to work too!!!


----------



## Mendezhm

Expecting lots of rain today, so DE it is! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## frzsri

llovescuteshoes said:


> On our way to work! [emoji295]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3114319







southernbelle82 said:


> On our way to work too!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3114339







Mendezhm said:


> View attachment 3114376
> 
> Expecting lots of rain today, so DE it is! [emoji173]&#65039;




How lovely, all 3 prints on their way to work with their lovely owners. Have a great day ladies!!


----------



## Leo the Lion

southernbelle82 said:


> On our way to work too!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3114339


Love the HOT pink hot stamp! What a cutie


----------



## Leo the Lion

llovescuteshoes said:


> On our way to work! [emoji295]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3114319


I've been using my Azur SO much this summer. Such a beautiful bag. Love your sweater too! xoxo


----------



## southernbelle82

frzsri said:


> How lovely, all 3 prints on their way to work with their lovely owners. Have a great day ladies!!




Thank you!!!! Hope you have a great day too!!!


----------



## southernbelle82

Leo the Lion said:


> Love the HOT pink hot stamp! What a cutie




Thanks Leo!!!! She's my most favorite souvenir ever from one of my most favorite vacations ever, San Francisco!!!!


----------



## Leo the Lion

southernbelle82 said:


> Thanks Leo!!!! She's my most favorite souvenir ever from one of my most favorite vacations ever, San Francisco!!!!


Oh, that is awesome!!! I am born on the same street of LV in SF. I'll be there on Friday....causing more damage I'm sure


----------



## llovescuteshoes

frzsri said:


> How lovely, all 3 prints on their way to work with their lovely owners. Have a great day ladies!!




Thank you!! I hope you had a good day too [emoji6]


----------



## Corza

Went to the beach yesterday [emoji4]....




(Photo taken in b/w with blue highlights)


----------



## casseyelsie

Corza said:


> Went to the beach yesterday [emoji4]....
> 
> View attachment 3115161
> 
> 
> (Photo taken in b/w with blue highlights)




That tote is so perfect as a chic beach bag! [emoji7]


----------



## fabuleux

Olav GM in damier ébène. 
A bag you rarely see around!


----------



## ladyscylla

Going for lunch with my newest baby. Car is a bit messy after a long trip [emoji85]


----------



## Mendezhm

ladyscylla said:


> View attachment 3115429
> 
> 
> Going for lunch with my newest baby. Car is a bit messy after a long trip [emoji85]




This bag is GORGEOUS. Do you find it heavy? [emoji7]


----------



## Leo the Lion

fabuleux said:


> Olav GM in damier ébène.
> A bag you rarely see around!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3115415


Why is that? It's VERY handsome!


----------



## Leo the Lion

ladyscylla said:


> View attachment 3115429
> 
> 
> Going for lunch with my newest baby. Car is a bit messy after a long trip [emoji85]


Color is to die for! Beautiful bag!!


----------



## fabuleux

Leo the Lion said:


> Why is that? It's VERY handsome!




The PM and MM were available longer than the GM size. It's an amazing bag. I love it!


----------



## Corza

casseyelsie said:


> That tote is so perfect as a chic beach bag! [emoji7]




Thanks, casseyelsie [emoji4]! It's perfect for beach & picnic [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## ladyscylla

Mendezhm said:


> This bag is GORGEOUS. Do you find it heavy? [emoji7]




No, i don't think it's heavy. It's really pleasant to wear with the shoulder strap.


----------



## leoloo24

11 year old speedy 30 hanging out today!


----------



## Meeka41

Out with my om delightful mm[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Leo the Lion

Meeka41 said:


> Out with my om delightful mm[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3116294


Love it with your bag charm!


----------



## Meeka41

Leo the Lion said:


> Love it with your bag charm!




[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## tlo




----------



## pinkserendipity

My passenger today. She makes me smile.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Pinkserendipity what a beautiful classic bag


----------



## Sunna

My Montaigne bag,wallet, me and my Mercedes Benz going for a ride


----------



## msckmorris

Rolling home from work with Ms. Noir.


----------



## faintlymacabre

Speedy B 30 coming home with me.


----------



## uhpharm01

Sunna said:


> My Montaigne bag,wallet, me and my Mercedes Benz going for a ride
> View attachment 3116691



Is this the GM. Or Mm in the Montaigne? Thanks.


----------



## Sunna

uhpharm01 said:


> Is this the GM. Or Mm in the Montaigne? Thanks.




It is the GM


----------



## pinkserendipity

tua said:


> Pinkserendipity what a beautiful classic bag



Thanks, she is a stunner!


----------



## Pretty Bags

My beautiful Retiro NM in Noir


----------



## uhpharm01

Sunna said:


> It is the GM


It's on my wish list. Your's is so beautiful.  I have the clemence wallet in black in the empreinte leather,too. &#128522;


----------



## uhpharm01

Pretty Bags said:


> My beautiful Retiro NM in Noir



Such a beautiful.  It's gorgeous.


----------



## Leo the Lion

Sunna said:


> My Montaigne bag,wallet, me and my Mercedes Benz going for a ride
> View attachment 3116691


Such a classy bag!


----------



## tlo

Siena MM. First day out for a day trip to the mountains


----------



## tlo

tlo said:


> siena mm. First day out for a day trip to the mountains


----------



## Sunna

uhpharm01 said:


> It's on my wish list. Your's is so beautiful.  I have the clemence wallet in black in the empreinte leather,too. [emoji4]




Thank you [emoji8]


----------



## Sunna

Leo the Lion said:


> Such a classy bag!




Thanks,I think so too [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## QueenLouis

LV Stickers Zippy yesterday.


----------



## Leo the Lion

tlo said:


> View attachment 3117283


SO Gorgeous!!! I LOVE that bag charm on her!!


----------



## Camaro Chic

My passenger seat is a little stupid full at the moment :shame: But my SC rides atop it all! QueenLouis I LOVE your City. That's the colour I want!


----------



## Sunna

QueenLouis; love your combo! So colorful and fun[emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## QueenLouis

Camaro Chic said:


> My passenger seat is a little stupid full at the moment :shame: But my SC rides atop it all! QueenLouis I LOVE your City. That's the colour I want!




Yes, I see you've been a bad bad girl! [emoji48]

It's actually a Velo. A bit taller than the City, and with a much longer strap that can be worn cross-body.  [emoji3]


----------



## Camaro Chic

QueenLouis said:


> Yes, I see you've been a bad bad girl! [emoji48]
> 
> It's actually a Velo. A bit taller than the City, and with a much longer strap that can be worn cross-body.  [emoji3]



*adds to wishlist* I know so little about BBags. But I'm dying for one in that colour. It's gorgeous.


----------



## QueenLouis

Camaro Chic said:


> *adds to wishlist* I know so little about BBags. But I'm dying for one in that colour. It's gorgeous.




Thanks. It's one of my two favorite bags. [emoji170]


----------



## designer1

Flew from Toronto, Canada to Fort Myers, Florida, rented a Mustang convertible, and cruised around for the weekend. Short trip, but my Delightful and I enjoyed it immensely !!


----------



## casseyelsie

designer1 said:


> Flew from Toronto, Canada to Fort Myers, Florida, rented a Mustang convertible, and cruised around for the weekend. Short trip, but my Delightful and I enjoyed it immensely !!




Sounds like a great weekend!  Have fun with your delightful [emoji4]


----------



## fabuleux

Folded Damier Cobalt Messenger Tote from the 2014-15 men fashion show.


----------



## Leo the Lion

fabuleux said:


> Folded Damier Cobalt Messenger Tote from the 2014-15 men fashion show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3121729


Now that one is very cool! Love the black/blue and the handle plus strap!


----------



## SpeedyJC

fabuleux said:


> Folded Damier Cobalt Messenger Tote from the 2014-15 men fashion show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3121729


 
That is a really cool bag


----------



## SpeedyJC

Camaro Chic said:


> My passenger seat is a little stupid full at the moment :shame: But my SC rides atop it all! QueenLouis I LOVE your City. That's the colour I want!


 
Everything in this photo is delicious!


----------



## fabuleux

Leo the Lion said:


> Now that one is very cool! Love the black/blue and the handle plus strap!





SpeedyJC said:


> That is a really cool bag



Thanks guys! 
I love the super supple canvas on this piece. It's very comfortable and flexible. &#128515;&#9728;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## ai5hah

my new mini pouchette [emoji4]


----------



## Shakilano1

My monogram Montaigne MM [emoji7]


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Camaro Chic said:


> My passenger seat is a little stupid full at the moment :shame: But my SC rides atop it all! QueenLouis I LOVE your City. That's the colour I want!



I love the beautiful bag & the yummy meal!


----------



## Camaro Chic

designer1 said:


> Flew from Toronto, Canada to Fort Myers, Florida, rented a Mustang convertible, and cruised around for the weekend. Short trip, but my Delightful and I enjoyed it immensely !!



Fort Myers. Great place to vacation! I've a home down there and enjoy it immensely! We rent it when we aren't there.


----------



## Camaro Chic

And thank you ladies! This was my UHG bag and I am so beyond thrilled to have her! The Birkin of LVs as my mom says. Here Miss SC is actually in my passenger seat dressed up with Hermès ribbons twilly and her charm. Empreinte Aurore iPad case beneath.


----------



## Camaro Chic

QueenLouis said:


> Thanks. It's one of my two favorite bags. [emoji170]



What's the colour name? My hunt begins now I believe  it would be my first BBag!


----------



## QueenLouis

Camaro Chic said:


> What's the colour name? My hunt begins now I believe  it would be my first BBag!




Lagon or Lagoon, depending if you're going French or English. [emoji6] From 2012.


----------



## Camaro Chic

QueenLouis said:


> Lagon or Lagoon, depending if you're going French or English. [emoji6] From 2012.



That's my favorite Hermès colour too! Sold!! LOL


----------



## BlaCkIriS

fabuleux said:


> Folded Damier Cobalt Messenger Tote from the 2014-15 men fashion show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3121729



Oh wow. Cool bag!!! Looks so flexible and comforable to carry. What a great bag!! &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## drspock7

This gal....


----------



## Ariel1128

drspock7 said:


> View attachment 3122221
> 
> 
> This gal....


So pretty! Do you love your Sully? I'm considering picking one up for myself.


----------



## Louisgyal37

drspock7 said:


> View attachment 3122221
> 
> 
> This gal....



Beautiful hobo!!! Mine is arriving next week...can't wait


----------



## casseyelsie

Camaro Chic said:


> And thank you ladies! This was my UHG bag and I am so beyond thrilled to have her! The Birkin of LVs as my mom says. Here Miss SC is actually in my passenger seat dressed up with Hermès ribbons twilly and her charm. Empreinte Aurore iPad case beneath.




Such a beauty!  Color of your twilly compliments your SC [emoji7]


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

Pouchette Metis [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Markxmikesmom

drspock7 said:


> View attachment 3122221
> 
> 
> This gal....



Love the Sully!


----------



## Shakilano1

My Montaigne MM [emoji7]


----------



## ai5hah

montaigne mm[emoji175]


----------



## beautyfullday

fabuleux said:


> Folded Damier Cobalt Messenger Tote from the 2014-15 men fashion show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3121729


 
this is really cool


----------



## darl3

Going out for the first time.


----------



## Leo the Lion

darl3 said:


> Going out for the first time.


My favorite large bag! What a beauty!!!


----------



## fabuleux

beautyfullday said:


> this is really cool



Thank you! &#128515;&#128060;&#128059;&#9728;&#65039;


----------



## Alexis168

Took my Magnolia SL to work today.


----------



## Phoe8nix

Alexis168 said:


> Took my Magnolia SL to work today.



Wow!  Is that rose ballerine color?  Such a dainty color but I'm too afraid with dirt and color transfer to show easily on that color.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

darl3 said:


> Going out for the first time.


such a gorgeous bag!! it would be my fav if I was a lil taller


----------



## GoldengirlNY

Alexis168 said:


> Took my Magnolia SL to work today.




For a moment I thought this was my pic lol. Here's my soft lockit yesterday, such a gorgeous bag.[emoji7]


----------



## Phoe8nix

Phoe8nix said:


> Wow!  Is that rose ballerine color?  Such a dainty color but I'm too afraid with dirt and color transfer to show easily on that color.




Forget that, just saw you wrote Magnolia. Such a beautiful color on the lockit.


----------



## darl3

tua said:


> such a gorgeous bag!! it would be my fav if I was a lil taller


Thank you. I'm a tad under 5'3".. The vachetta strap brings it up high and the last notch on strap brings it to perfect length . I'm really loving this bag .


----------



## luvallpurses

This little cutie with me today &#128522;


----------



## fabuleux

luvallpurses said:


> This little cutie with me today &#128522;



Looking good!


----------



## Rani

luvallpurses said:


> This little cutie with me today &#128522;



Cute and pretty!


----------



## Camaro Chic

Dahlia Pallas!


----------



## Camaro Chic

casseyelsie said:


> Such a beauty!  Color of your twilly compliments your SC [emoji7]



Thank you! H twillies make the best bag decor I think


----------



## Markxmikesmom

Alexis168 said:


> Took my Magnolia SL to work today.



One of my favorite LV bags and colors! LOVE!


----------



## luvallpurses

fabuleux said:


> Looking good!





Rani said:


> Cute and pretty!



Thanks guys!  &#128516;


----------



## Alexis168

Markxmikesmom said:


> One of my favorite LV bags and colors! LOVE!


 
Thank you!


----------



## forever.elise

luvallpurses said:


> This little cutie with me today [emoji4]




LOVE! One of my favorites!


----------



## forever.elise

Camaro Chic said:


> Dahlia Pallas!




LOVE! Congrats! The pink is such a pop, and your charm is perfect!


----------



## KC2370

Galliera GM!! Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Camaro Chic

forever.elise said:


> LOVE! Congrats! The pink is such a pop, and your charm is perfect!



Thank you!!

Here she is today actually in my passenger seat  I have a heck of a time choosing between her and the SC. I love the Dahlia. I don't know why it's limited. If they'd made it in the shopper I would be all over it!


----------



## pjhm

Camaro Chic said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> Here she is today actually in my passenger seat  I have a heck of a time choosing between her and the SC. I love the Dahlia. I don't know why it's limited. If they'd made it in the shopper I would be all over it!




That bag charm is perfect with your new bag - they should display that combo in the shops.


----------



## Misshardknox




----------



## Babiigurl82

Rose neverfull


----------



## drspock7

Ariel1128 said:


> So pretty! Do you love your Sully? I'm considering picking one up for myself.



I do love her thank you. When I first tried it on I liked the look of the pm but then ended up with the mm. Love the slouch...


----------



## Phoe8nix

Babiigurl82 said:


> Rose neverfull




Wow so pretty and looks so new!


----------



## Babiigurl82

Phoe8nix said:


> Wow so pretty and looks so new!


@Phoe8nix thanks dear yes her patina is still very light


----------



## SarahLVoe

My new artsy in my new SUV


----------



## ai5hah

SarahLVoe said:


> My new artsy in my new SUV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3128170




Gorgeous!!


----------



## random_person

Speedy B 30 DE


----------



## Miss Krys

random_person said:


> View attachment 3128183
> 
> Speedy B 30 DE


Love your charm on the de canvas! Those little macaroons look so yummy


----------



## Camaro Chic

pjhm said:


> That bag charm is perfect with your new bag - they should display that combo in the shops.



Thank you!  I never imagined how useful this charm would be when I got it, but I carry it with my Pallas, my Mon Monogram, my pink V and an assortment of other bags and it really works on so many in this colourway!


----------



## fabuleux

Misshardknox said:


> View attachment 3127504



Lovely!


----------



## baglover1973

Loaded her up and took her out for the first time today [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## fabuleux

baglover1973 said:


> View attachment 3130104
> 
> Loaded her up and took her out for the first time today [emoji173]&#65039;



I love it! &#10084;&#65039;&#128515;&#9728;&#65039;


----------



## baglover1973

fabuleux said:


> I love it! &#10084;&#65039;&#128515;&#9728;&#65039;



thank you.  
didn't realize how dark my pic was


----------



## pursula

tlo said:


> View attachment 3117283


Beautiful! I've been looking at this bag- wasn't able to see the GM in person, and can't find much about it. Did you happen to try it on? How much bigger was it? I tried on the MM but thought it may be a bit too small for me.


----------



## faintlymacabre

baglover1973 said:


> View attachment 3130104
> 
> Loaded her up and took her out for the first time today [emoji173]&#65039;



Just a stunner!    What colour is this?


----------



## baglover1973

faintlymacabre said:


> Just a stunner!    What colour is this?



Thanks sweetie  it is clementine (orange)


----------



## Weekend shopper

Using my V NF today


----------



## baglover1973

Weekend shopper said:


> Using my V NF today
> View attachment 3130377



Pretty! what a cool pic!


----------



## Weekend shopper

baglover1973 said:


> Pretty! what a cool pic!



Thank you


----------



## Havanese 28

baglover1973 said:


> View attachment 3130104
> 
> Loaded her up and took her out for the first time today [emoji173]&#65039;


Gorgeous!  I love this bag in Clementine!  It's such a beautiful, classic shade of orange.


----------



## Camaro Chic

baglover1973 said:


> View attachment 3130104
> 
> Loaded her up and took her out for the first time today [emoji173]&#65039;



Beautiful!


----------



## faintlymacabre

Abricot Neverfull for me today!  I am ridiculously in love with that interior.


----------



## JustMe07

random_person said:


> View attachment 3128183
> 
> Speedy B 30 DE



Where did you purchase your macaroon charm from? It's so cute and I sooooo want one.


----------



## random_person

JustMe07 said:


> Where did you purchase your macaroon charm from? It's so cute and I sooooo want one.



I got it at Laduree in NYC. I love it too! Thank you!


----------



## random_person

Miss Krys said:


> Love your charm on the de canvas! Those little macaroons look so yummy



Thank you!


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

My brand new baby in the sun.


----------



## ai5hah

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3132152
> 
> 
> My brand new baby in the sun.




Gorgeous bag...I have the same[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

ai5hah said:


> Gorgeous bag...I have the same[emoji7][emoji7]




It really is, isn't it? So classic looking and surprisingly soft! We share good taste! [emoji6] lol!


----------



## HeartMyMJs




----------



## NatalieChore




----------



## PinkInTheBlue

NatalieChore said:


> View attachment 3132249




Oo! and Ah! That's lovely!


----------



## shalomjude

python twist hehe


----------



## tlo

pursula said:


> Beautiful! I've been looking at this bag- wasn't able to see the GM in person, and can't find much about it. Did you happen to try it on? How much bigger was it? I tried on the MM but thought it may be a bit too small for me.



Thanks pursula!  No I didn't try on the GM.  I didn't want anything bigger than the MM.  Good luck!!


----------



## Camaro Chic

My new to me Balenciaga Twiggy 05 Turquoise. Tonight she gets a good cleaning


----------



## blushes_pink

Lv marais bucket in damier ebene


----------



## fabuleux

shalomjude said:


> python twist hehe



&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#127467;&#127479;&#128515;&#128059;


----------



## LVlover1975

faintlymacabre said:


> Abricot Neverfull for me today!  I am ridiculously in love with that interior.



The interior is absolutely beautiful! I love your Neverfull!&#128525;


----------



## faintlymacabre

Pochette Métis' maiden voyage.


----------



## loveithateit

My capucine in bamboo/indigo.

@loveithateit_ig


----------



## bombed

designer1 said:


> Flew from Toronto, Canada to Fort Myers, Florida, rented a Mustang convertible, and cruised around for the weekend. Short trip, but my Delightful and I enjoyed it immensely !!



I have that same bag AND exact Dior sunglasses! Love it


----------



## fabuleux

loveithateit said:


> View attachment 3135244
> 
> My capucine in bamboo/indigo.
> 
> @loveithateit_ig



Gorgeous! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Havanese 28

loveithateit said:


> View attachment 3135244
> 
> My capucine in bamboo/indigo.
> 
> @loveithateit_ig


This color is fabulous!


----------



## GoldengirlNY

loveithateit said:


> View attachment 3135244
> 
> My capucine in bamboo/indigo.
> 
> @loveithateit_ig




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## hart88hart

Here's my new baby dressed and ready to go!! Siena MM.


----------



## baglover1973

loveithateit said:


> View attachment 3135244
> 
> My capucine in bamboo/indigo.
> 
> @loveithateit_ig



OMG this is gorgeous!


----------



## VelvetKandy

My DE Illovo MM


----------



## Theirnana4

VelvetKandy said:


> My DE Illovo MM
> View attachment 3135996



Is this a new bag or an older one that I have never heard of lol.


----------



## Oryx816

Theirnana4 said:


> Is this a new bag or an older one that I have never heard of lol.




Discontinued bag, from about ten years ago.


----------



## Camaro Chic

Did a midday bag switch today so these ladies are both riding with me-- Pallas in Dahlia and Sofia Coppola in Quetsche from Louis Vuitton. So am I the only one who keeps a spare bag or two in her car in case I need to do a quick switch, or am I totally mad?


----------



## casseyelsie

Camaro Chic said:


> Did a midday bag switch today so these ladies are both riding with me-- Pallas in Dahlia and Sofia Coppola in Quetsche from Louis Vuitton. So am I the only one who keeps a spare bag or two in her car in case I need to do a quick switch, or am I totally mad?




Haha yes u r mad in a [emoji7] Stylish way!  Occasionally I take wristlet/clutch inside my bigger bag, for quick lunch without big bag but never 2 bags! [emoji23]


----------



## Oryx816

Camaro Chic said:


> Did a midday bag switch today so these ladies are both riding with me-- Pallas in Dahlia and Sofia Coppola in Quetsche from Louis Vuitton. So am I the only one who keeps a spare bag or two in her car in case I need to do a quick switch, or am I totally mad?




You are not alone!  Haha!  I often switch bags a few times a day, and sometimes have a spare bag or two in the car if I will be out all day and doing different things where I would want different bags.


----------



## Camaro Chic

Oryx816 said:


> You are not alone!  Haha!  I often switch bags a few times a day, and sometimes have a spare bag or two in the car if I will be out all day and doing different things where I would want different bags.



Exactly!


----------



## Crazy Bag

Content for now


----------



## southernbelle82

Camaro Chic said:


> Did a midday bag switch today so these ladies are both riding with me-- Pallas in Dahlia and Sofia Coppola in Quetsche from Louis Vuitton. So am I the only one who keeps a spare bag or two in her car in case I need to do a quick switch, or am I totally mad?




Nope! I've been known to make a midday switch multiple times!!!!


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

Silly MM and Empreinte cles ..,


----------



## pursula

My new Totally MM in Damier Ebene with my mono Cles [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## pursula

YOGAGIRL70 said:


> Silly MM and Empreinte cles ..,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3136667




Beautiful! Question- do you keep your keys in your Cles? I like that idea and I've been trying to justify getting an empreinte piece...


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

pursula said:


> Beautiful! Question- do you keep your keys in your Cles? I like that idea and I've been trying to justify getting an empreinte piece...


Thank you!  
I don't keep my regular keys in or on my cles&#8230; I have been using it for my car key fob and as a small wallet&#8230; it holds several cards.  I keep cash (bills) folded behind the cards and change in the zip pocket.

Yes&#8230; you need one!


----------



## uhpharm01

VelvetKandy said:


> My DE Illovo MM
> View attachment 3135996



You're a lucky lady


----------



## candiesgirl408

My lil lady alma bb! My favorite LV bag of all. She's just so worry free and cute


----------



## loveithateit

fabuleux said:


> Gorgeous! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;







Havanese 28 said:


> This color is fabulous!







GoldengirlNY said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]







baglover1973 said:


> OMG this is gorgeous!




ThAnk you so much!


----------



## NatalieChore




----------



## gottabagit

Totally! What a workhorse, she's carrying iPad, novel, bottle of water and cardigan.


----------



## IamLux_Mommy

candiesgirl408 said:


> View attachment 3137046
> 
> 
> My lil lady alma bb! My favorite LV bag of all. She's just so worry free and cute




I love the Alma BB, I have a PM, but a BB is in my near future!!


----------



## IamLux_Mommy

Crazy Bag said:


> Content for now


 
I love this bag, especially in person. The black and mono combo is gorgeous. I have the retiro and am obssessed with the look!!


----------



## Camaro Chic

Golf tournament today.


----------



## fabuleux

gottabagit said:


> Totally! What a workhorse, she's carrying iPad, novel, bottle of water and cardigan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3137710



Cute stuff!


----------



## fabuleux

NatalieChore said:


> View attachment 3137392



Bright and summery !


----------



## ai5hah

Crazy Bag said:


> Content for now




What a gorgeous bag!!!


----------



## crowtrobot

Pochette metis with boarding bandeau came to work with me today


----------



## Leo the Lion

crowtrobot said:


> Pochette metis with boarding bandeau came to work with me today


Love that bandeau on her!


----------



## Leo the Lion

NatalieChore said:


> View attachment 3137392


What a beautiful pop of color!!!


----------



## fabuleux

crowtrobot said:


> Pochette metis with boarding bandeau came to work with me today



Honestly i dont understand this new bandeau trend... But that's a cute little bag!


----------



## crowtrobot

Leo the Lion said:


> Love that bandeau on her!



Thank you! I love the pop of color it adds.


----------



## QueenLouis

fabuleux said:


> Honestly i dont understand this new bandeau trend... But that's a cute little bag!




I'm with you. I feel it almost always ruins the look of the bag.


----------



## crowtrobot

QueenLouis said:


> I'm with you. I feel it almost always ruins the look of the bag.



I like to add it when there's a chance of rain  Otherwise she is naked!


----------



## BagLady14

QueenLouis said:


> I'm with you. I feel it almost always ruins the look of the bag.



Agree.


----------



## netsnotes

I really need to clean my car ....my poor Noe sits on top of all my work clutter.  And people in SC just can't drive....so there she tumbles on top of all the junk that is on my floor board.


----------



## Camaro Chic

Heading out of town for the weekend so atop my trusty Keepall are my Cambon, Pallas and Chanel wallet! Miss SC is riding in the backseat. I like to have options


----------



## casseyelsie

QueenLouis said:


> I'm with you. I feel it almost always ruins the look of the bag.




+1. One of the factor that made me fell in love with the P Metis because I like the handheld, so I'm not gonna cover it up!  But I attached bag charm on my P Metis [emoji16]


----------



## baglover1973

Pochette metis


----------



## NatalieChore




----------



## fabuleux

baglover1973 said:


> Pochette metis
> View attachment 3139268



So cute!


----------



## designer1

bombed said:


> I have that same bag AND exact Dior sunglasses! Love it



YOU have exquisite taste my dear!


----------



## bamadancer

NatalieChore said:


> View attachment 3142432




Lovely bag! I have the same one, j can never seem to fill it up? What all do you put in there?


----------



## M0DW4N483

baglover1973 said:


> Pochette metis
> View attachment 3139268




Such a lovely companion. I'm still very much in love with mine. No regrets at all.


----------



## baglover1973

fabuleux said:


> So cute!



Thank you  



M0DW4N483 said:


> Such a lovely companion. I'm still very much in love with mine. No regrets at all.



Thanks!  They are such a great little bag!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Love Siena!


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

Rainy day bag


----------



## baglover1973

frivofrugalista said:


> Love Siena!



so pretty!


----------



## baglover1973

YOGAGIRL70 said:


> Rainy day bag
> View attachment 3142638



Gorgeous!


----------



## frivofrugalista

YOGAGIRL70 said:


> Rainy day bag
> View attachment 3142638


Ooooo LOVE!


baglover1973 said:


> so pretty!


Thank you


----------



## ai5hah

YOGAGIRL70 said:


> Rainy day bag
> View attachment 3142638




Gorgeous bag[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Alexis168




----------



## YOGAGIRL70

ai5hah said:


> Gorgeous bag[emoji7][emoji7]





baglover1973 said:


> Gorgeous!





frivofrugalista said:


> Ooooo LOVE!
> 
> Thank you all for your kind comments!!
> The SC is one of my favorite LV's of all time!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Alexis168 said:


>


OMG stunning!  I always love the Parnassea collection!


----------



## l8dbug

VelvetKandy said:


> My DE Illovo MM
> View attachment 3135996


I love the Illovo!  Nice to see one here &#128525;


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

NatalieChore said:


> View attachment 3142432


Gorgeous!  Nice patina too!


----------



## Cyra

frivofrugalista said:


> Love Siena!



Your new purse looks amazing, congrats!!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Cyra said:


> Your new purse looks amazing, congrats!!



Thanks lady!


----------



## fabuleux

YOGAGIRL70 said:


> Rainy day bag
> View attachment 3142638



Very nice! &#128515;


----------



## fabuleux

Alexis168 said:


>



So gorgeous! &#10084;&#65039;&#9728;&#65039;


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

fabuleux said:


> Very nice! &#128515;


Thank you!!


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

Alexis168 said:


>


Beautiful color ~ love the leather on this Alma!


----------



## _purseaddict_

Alexis168 said:


>




[emoji173]&#65039;So pretty!


----------



## coachgirl555

My 1st LV purchase ..... still love her today as much as I did 3 years ago when I bought her!


----------



## casseyelsie

YOGAGIRL70 said:


> Rainy day bag
> View attachment 3142638




What? such a lovely bag for rainy days?  [emoji29] Only my LV Canvas n Epi r used on rainy days.  And of course Longchamp etc


----------



## casseyelsie

Alexis168 said:


>




[emoji7]OMG [emoji7]
[emoji7]WOW[emoji7]

She's so luxurious looking!


----------



## Havanese 28

Alexis168 said:


>


What a special, gorgeous bag!


----------



## candiesgirl408

IamLux_Mommy said:


> I love the Alma BB, I have a PM, but a BB is in my near future!!



I just got a totem flamingo Alma BB and adore it! Hope you get to add to your collection soon!


----------



## NatalieChore

bamadancer said:


> Lovely bag! I have the same one, j can never seem to fill it up? What all do you put in there?




Oh hey!
I never fill mine up either. I have a water bottle, full size wallet (zippy or emilie or Clemence), empreinte key pouch, round coin purse, and a couple small items such as hand sanitizer and an eye glasses cloth just at the bottom of the bag. A lip stick and a lip balm in the speedy pouch attached to the inside. Sometimes I'll put in a sweater, if it's cold. Can't believe the sweater can fit in no problem!


----------



## kerz23

YOGAGIRL70 said:


> Rainy day bag
> View attachment 3142638




Stunning!!


----------



## fabuleux

coachgirl555 said:


> My 1st LV purchase ..... still love her today as much as I did 3 years ago when I bought her!



What is going on with the fake LV car trimmings????


----------



## Meeka41

fabuleux said:


> What is going on with the fake LV car trimmings????




[emoji44][emoji44][emoji44][emoji44]


----------



## coachgirl555

fabuleux said:


> What is going on with the fake LV car trimmings????


 
Not quite sure were you get fake when Cadillac put them in right at the factory .... something makes you think LV & catty were together on this one .....


----------



## fabuleux

coachgirl555 said:


> Not quite sure were you get fake when Cadillac put them in right at the factory .... something makes you think LV & catty were together on this one .....



Nope. &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;&#128515;&#128515;


----------



## coachgirl555

fabuleux said:


> Nope. &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;&#128515;&#128515;


Well I will be sure to tell my very wealthy client that you feel the interior of their Escalade is fake but I'm sure like me they really will not care about your opinion any more then a pile of dog crap laying on the ground


----------



## fabuleux

coachgirl555 said:


> Well I will be sure to tell my very wealthy client that you feel the interior of their Escalade is fake but I'm sure like me they really will not care about your opinion any more then a pile of dog crap laying on the ground



Hahahaha... You're a hoot. Enjoy your mauvais goût interior. By the way, I just called Cadillac...


----------



## coachgirl555

fabuleux said:


> Hahahaha... You're a hoot. Enjoy your mauvais goût interior. By the way, I just called Cadillac...


Well like I said its not mine I wouldn't drive a Cadillac everyday I'm a sports car girl I need a stick shift and a lot more horsepower .... but I'll be sure to tell my clients that they were duped by Cadillac .. if you called them then obviously Cadillac sold them a fake ..
she's an attorney so maybe she will sue them .. if you PM me who you talked to at Cadillac I will pass the info on to her so she has a better case ..


----------



## Camaro Chic

coachgirl555 said:


> Well like I said its not mine I wouldn't drive a Cadillac everyday I'm a sports car girl I need a stick shift and a lot more horsepower .... but I'll be sure to tell my clients that they were duped by Cadillac .. if you called them then obviously Cadillac sold them a fake ..
> she's an attorney so maybe she will sue them .. if you PM me who you talked to at Cadillac I will pass the info on to her so she has a better case ..



:lolots: I'm a sports car girl too. Hubby got me an SUV to keep the miles off my Camaro but it just gathers dust...


----------



## coachgirl555

Camaro Chic said:


> :lolots: I'm a sports car girl too. Hubby got me an SUV to keep the miles off my Camaro but it just gathers dust...


Nice ....


----------



## Markxmikesmom

fabuleux said:


> What is going on with the fake LV car trimmings????



Makes the bag look fake too..


----------



## coachgirl555

Markxmikesmom said:


> Makes the bag look fake too..



Well the bag isn"t  nor the rest of my LV's 
I will keep you updated on the car outcome as my client will not stand for getting a scam pulled on her ..


----------



## coachgirl555

fabuleux said:


> Hahahaha... You're a hoot. Enjoy your mauvais goût interior. By the way, I just called Cadillac...



Still waiting for your Cadillic persons info via PM for my client .. she wants their name


----------



## Markxmikesmom

coachgirl555 said:


> Well the bag isn"t  nor the rest of my LV's
> I will keep you updated on the car outcome as my client will not stand for getting a scam pulled on her ..



Don't need to keep me update I could care less!


----------



## coachgirl555

Markxmikesmom said:


> Don't need to keep me update I could care less!



Obviously you do cuz you had to make a comment about my bag


----------



## MokeyLV

Using this cutie today. Speedy b25


----------



## fabuleux

coachgirl555 said:


> Still waiting for your Cadillic persons info via PM for my client .. she wants their name



Call your local Cadillac dealership. That's what I did.


----------



## BlaCkIriS

YOGAGIRL70 said:


> Rainy day bag
> View attachment 3142638



Perfection &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## GoldengirlNY

fabuleux said:


> Hahahaha... You're a hoot. Enjoy your mauvais goût interior. By the way, I just called Cadillac...




[emoji30][emoji23]


----------



## coachgirl555

GoldengirlNY said:


> [emoji30][emoji23]


I guess it would bother me more if it was my car but its not my car so I really don't give a crap I think Cadillac's are ugly outside & in


----------



## GoldengirlNY

coachgirl555 said:


> I guess it would bother me more if it was my car but its not my car so I really don't give a crap I think Cadillac's are ugly outside & in




Your bag is beautiful, but not a fan of the cars interior. Take it all in stride.[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## coachgirl555

fabuleux said:


> Call your local Cadillac dealership. That's what I did.



Too funny out of curiosity I called the dealership that she said she got the vehicle from and they said yes we did put that in .. that they offer a huge selection of fabrics & materials for custom cars .. who knows not my car so at this point I don't care ... I'll just keep using it any time that I have to take her large slobbery dogs to the vet as I would never put them in my car 1 because they wouldn't fit into it & 2 because their slobbery and nasty


----------



## fabuleux

coachgirl555 said:


> Too funny out of curiosity I called the dealership that she said she got the vehicle from and they said yes we did put that in .. that they offer a huge selection of fabrics & materials for custom cars .. who knows not my car so at this point I don't care ... I'll just keep using it any time that I have to take her large slobbery dogs to the vet as I would never put them in my car one because they wouldn't fit into cuz there's slobbery and nasty



I don't believe you. Louis Vuitton does not sell monogram canvas to Cadillac dealerships... You are delusional.


----------



## coachgirl555

fabuleux said:


> I don't believe you. Louis Vuitton does not sell monogram canvas to Cadillac dealerships... You are delusional.


Well you don't have to believe me I'm just telling you what they said .
I don't really give a crap its not my car so not my problem


----------



## cheidel

coachgirl555 said:


> My 1st LV purchase ..... still love her today as much as I did 3 years ago when I bought her!


 
She is still beautiful 3 years later!!!  Love the charm too!


----------



## cheidel

Markxmikesmom said:


> Makes the bag look fake too..


 


coachgirl555 said:


> Well the bag isn"t  nor the rest of my LV's
> I will keep you updated on the car outcome as my client will not stand for getting a scam pulled on her ..


 

FYI:  Coachgirl555 bags are not fake, nor does it look fake.


----------



## cheidel

Cabas Mezzo riding with me.....


----------



## Markxmikesmom

cheidel said:


> FYI:  Coachgirl555 bags are not fake, nor does it look fake.



FYI I did say it WAS fake.


----------



## CornishMon

.


----------



## fabuleux

cheidel said:


> Cabas Mezzo riding with me.....



Classic! 
&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

casseyelsie said:


> What? such a lovely bag for rainy days?  [emoji29] Only my LV Canvas n Epi r used on rainy days.  And of course Longchamp etc


LOL I just meant that it was raining outside, and that I typically try to use a leather bag when it rains.  I also use my SC for other kinds of weather too!


----------



## ohsweetcyanide

This thread just got weird...


----------



## baglover1973

coachgirl555 said:


> I guess it would bother me more if it was my car but its not my car so I really don't give a crap I think Cadillac's are ugly outside & in



was just curious only because i read all of the comments, why are you driving/taking pics of your bag in your "clients" car?


----------



## casseyelsie

YOGAGIRL70 said:


> LOL I just meant that it was raining outside, and that I typically try to use a leather bag when it rains.  I also use my SC for other kinds of weather too!




Oh.  Phew!!!  Lol....just the thought of such a beautiful bag under the rain makes my heart aching


----------



## coachgirl555

baglover1973 said:


> was just curious only because i read all of the comments, why are you driving/taking pics of your bag in your "clients" car?



Because I wanted to take a picture of my bag while I was waiting for their dog to be treated at the vet in their absence. I honestly did not know it was fake .. these clients have $$$ to burn (more then I will have in a lifetime ) .. so I didn't post it to start crap 
. I thought the LV contrast in the pic looked cool .. but knowing its fake turns me off .. I personally don't like Cadillac's never have .. sorry for all the crap it started


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

casseyelsie said:


> Oh.  Phew!!!  Lol....just the thought of such a beautiful bag under the rain makes my heart aching



No worries it is just that the SC is SOOOO durable. mine have been rained on snowed on, etc.  I don't have any DE bags, so when weather arrives, leather is my go-to choice.  Living where I do, sunny skies are no guarantee!


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

ohsweetcyanide said:


> This thread just got weird...


+1 Back to bags in the passenger seat
I love looking at everyone's beautiful choices!


----------



## Sm00chie

coachgirl555 said:


> Well you don't have to believe me I'm just telling you what they said .
> I don't really give a crap its not my car so not my problem


Hi, sorry that girl was making you mad about your bag, Your bag is NOT fake! It's lovely!

The fabric used in the interior of your client's car is very popularly used and she had good fashion to choose to install it. You can get all sorts of designer fabrics installed to jazz up cars, not only the interior, but also exterior (think about the fabric tops on convertibles)! And not just LV, but Coach, Gucci and any others. There are entire forums based around it just like our lovely Purse Forum. The caveat is, the fabrics used in car interiors are usually not genuine from the designers because soo much fabric is required for the project and it can get expensive. You can get a few feet of LV replica fabric for car interior for $50-100. They are printed specifically for car use to be more durable and hold up to regular wear and tear. But you have to pick the right factory that produces this fabric or you end up with very fake looking fabric.

All this I just gleaned from a Cadillac forum in a section where members talked about using designer fabrics in their cars. I don't really believe in using LV or any other fabrics in cars, it feels a little silly to put in my car and I would worry too much about it getting dirty! But if somebody wants to do it, then they should be able to do whatever they want. 

Please don't think differently about your client's car or bother her with its "authenticity." That is just not in good taste. She chose to design her car the way she wanted it, and she seems to be a diehard Louis girl to go through all the trouble of getting it the way she wanted. Who wouldn't want to be surrounded by LV every time they take a drive?? The car is lovely.


----------



## Cat2015

Glorious day &#9728;&#65039;  Perfect traveling with my refurbished Gallieria.


----------



## coachgirl555

Sm00chie said:


> Hi, sorry that girl was making you mad about your bag, Your bag is NOT fake! It's lovely!
> 
> The fabric used in the interior of your client's car is very popularly used and she had good fashion to choose to install it. You can get all sorts of designer fabrics installed to jazz up cars, not only the interior, but also exterior (think about the fabric tops on convertibles)! And not just LV, but Coach, Gucci and any others. There are entire forums based around it just like our lovely Purse Forum. The caveat is, the fabrics used in car interiors are usually not genuine from the designers because soo much fabric is required for the project and it can get expensive. You can get a few feet of LV replica fabric for car interior for $50-100. They are printed specifically for car use to be more durable and hold up to regular wear and tear. But you have to pick the right factory that produces this fabric or you end up with very fake looking fabric.
> 
> All this I just gleaned from a Cadillac forum in a section where members talked about using designer fabrics in their cars. I don't really believe in using LV or any other fabrics in cars, it feels a little silly to put in my car and I would worry too much about it getting dirty! But if somebody wants to do it, then they should be able to do whatever they want.
> 
> Please don't think differently about your client's car or bother her with its "authenticity." That is just not in good taste. She chose to design her car the way she wanted it, and she seems to be a diehard Louis girl to go through all the trouble of getting it the way she wanted. Who wouldn't want to be surrounded by LV every time they take a drive?? The car is lovely.



Thanks honestly when I took the picture I didn't know that the fabric was fake for me it's a big turn off.... I just thought the contrast between my bag and the fabric looked cool.... and for these clients who spent $2400 on a doodle puppy (ie a mixed breed) it is suprising to discoved they would drive around with fake crap in their expensive SUV
 I honestly didn't post it to start a crap pile .. I left the Coach world because of the childish things that the people did there
Sorry if I offended anyone


----------



## Sm00chie

coachgirl555 said:


> Thanks honestly when I took the picture I didn't know that the fabric was fake for me it's a big turn off.... I just thought the contrast between my bag and the fabric looked cool.... and for these clients who spent $2400 on a doodle puppy (ie a mixed breed) it is suprising to discoved they would drive around with fake crap in their expensive SUV
> I honestly didn't post it to start a crap pile .. I left the Coach world because of the childish things that the people did there
> Sorry if I offended anyone


Don't worry about it! You didn't start anything actually and the contrast was a really neat idea. People will spend money on anything just to get The Look, especially if it isn't available where they want to put it (for example: cars).


----------



## casseyelsie

Sm00chie said:


> Hi, sorry that girl was making you mad about your bag, Your bag is NOT fake! It's lovely!
> 
> The fabric used in the interior of your client's car is very popularly used and she had good fashion to choose to install it. You can get all sorts of designer fabrics installed to jazz up cars, not only the interior, but also exterior (think about the fabric tops on convertibles)! And not just LV, but Coach, Gucci and any others. There are entire forums based around it just like our lovely Purse Forum. The caveat is, the fabrics used in car interiors are usually not genuine from the designers because soo much fabric is required for the project and it can get expensive. You can get a few feet of LV replica fabric for car interior for $50-100. They are printed specifically for car use to be more durable and hold up to regular wear and tear. But you have to pick the right factory that produces this fabric or you end up with very fake looking fabric.
> 
> All this I just gleaned from a Cadillac forum in a section where members talked about using designer fabrics in their cars. I don't really believe in using LV or any other fabrics in cars, it feels a little silly to put in my car and I would worry too much about it getting dirty! But if somebody wants to do it, then they should be able to do whatever they want.
> 
> Please don't think differently about your client's car or bother her with its "authenticity." That is just not in good taste. She chose to design her car the way she wanted it, and she seems to be a diehard Louis girl to go through all the trouble of getting it the way she wanted. Who wouldn't want to be surrounded by LV every time they take a drive?? The car is lovely.




Im not interested to have LV/Gucci/Coach design as interior of my car at all, but this information u shared is interesting.  I never read car forum [emoji23] thanks for sharing  

Well it's none of our business what other people do with their money for cars/house/bags etc so let's just enjoy looking at bags posted here [emoji4]


----------



## cheidel

fabuleux said:


> Classic!
> &#10084;&#65039;




Thank you!


----------



## cheidel

fabuleux said:


> Classic!
> &#10084;&#65039;


 


coachgirl555 said:


> Thanks honestly when I took the picture I didn't know that the fabric was fake for me it's a big turn off.... I just thought the contrast between my bag and the fabric looked cool.... and for these clients who spent $2400 on a doodle puppy (ie a mixed breed) it is suprising to discoved they would drive around with fake crap in their expensive SUV
> I honestly didn't post it to start a crap pile .. I left the Coach world because of the childish things that the people did there
> Sorry if I offended anyone


 
Don't worry about it, the focus should be on "Who Is In Your Passenger Seat," not about the automobile.  Your bag is lovely!!!  (I still love your custom painted LV the best ).


----------



## zannabuck

Cat2015 said:


> Glorious day &#9728;&#65039;  Perfect traveling with my refurbished Gallieria.



Wow Cat! She is beautiful!! Vachetta is stunning - looks brand new!  xx


----------



## Cat2015

zannabuck said:


> Wow Cat! She is beautiful!! Vachetta is stunning - looks brand new!  xx



Thank you. &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; This bag.  So happy I spent the money.


----------



## Sparklett22

Sm00chie said:


> Hi, sorry that girl was making you mad about your bag, Your bag is NOT fake! It's lovely!
> 
> The fabric used in the interior of your client's car is very popularly used and she had good fashion to choose to install it. You can get all sorts of designer fabrics installed to jazz up cars, not only the interior, but also exterior (think about the fabric tops on convertibles)! And not just LV, but Coach, Gucci and any others. There are entire forums based around it just like our lovely Purse Forum. The caveat is, the fabrics used in car interiors are usually not genuine from the designers because soo much fabric is required for the project and it can get expensive. You can get a few feet of LV replica fabric for car interior for $50-100. They are printed specifically for car use to be more durable and hold up to regular wear and tear. But you have to pick the right factory that produces this fabric or you end up with very fake looking fabric.
> 
> All this I just gleaned from a Cadillac forum in a section where members talked about using designer fabrics in their cars. I don't really believe in using LV or any other fabrics in cars, it feels a little silly to put in my car and I would worry too much about it getting dirty! But if somebody wants to do it, then they should be able to do whatever they want.
> 
> Please don't think differently about your client's car or bother her with its "authenticity." That is just not in good taste. She chose to design her car the way she wanted it, and she seems to be a diehard Louis girl to go through all the trouble of getting it the way she wanted. Who wouldn't want to be surrounded by LV every time they take a drive?? The car is lovely.



Nicely put.


----------



## Venessa84

I hope we can get back on topic here.  Here's my Montaigne GM in Iris...


----------



## BlaCkIriS

Venessa84 said:


> I hope we can get back on topic here.  Here's my Montaigne GM in Iris...



Luxurious!!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Leo the Lion

Cat2015 said:


> Glorious day &#9728;&#65039;  Perfect traveling with my refurbished Gallieria.


She turned out beautiful! Enjoy this classic


----------



## fabuleux

Venessa84 said:


> I hope we can get back on topic here.  Here's my Montaigne GM in Iris...



Lovely color!


----------



## Havanese 28

Venessa84 said:


> I hope we can get back on topic here.  Here's my Montaigne GM in Iris...


Gorgeous bag and color!


----------



## Cat2015

Leo the Lion said:


> She turned out beautiful! Enjoy this classic


 
Thank you.  LV did a fabulous job ..  just like new.     this comfy handbag!  Perfect for a casual jeans & sweater day.


----------



## Cat2015

Venessa84 said:


> I hope we can get back on topic here.  Here's my Montaigne GM in Iris...


 

Fabulous!   Love the Iris.  
So funny.. showed this picture to my honey as my next huge LV purchase (Montaigne MM most likely in taupe)  - says " OMG, you already bought it?"  Thinking your lovely bag was in MY passenger seat ..    He truly did NOT believe me at first!


----------



## Venessa84

Havanese 28 said:


> Gorgeous bag and color!



Thank you!!



fabuleux said:


> Lovely color!



Thank you!!



BlaCkIriS said:


> Luxurious!!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;



Thank you!!



Cat2015 said:


> Fabulous!   Love the Iris.
> So funny.. showed this picture to my honey as my next huge LV purchase (Montaigne MM most likely in taupe)  - says " OMG, you already bought it?"  Thinking your lovely bag was in MY passenger seat ..    He truly did NOT believe me at first!



hahaha...that's funny. I hope you get yours soon!  This bag is quickly climbing on the top of my favorite bag list!


----------



## happygirl78

Well I have decided to keep my Hoxton pm after all, I think I'm in LV again. Today it is piss poring rain and she is riding with me....


----------



## fabuleux

I have posted this bad boy before. But I just love [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; my Broadway. Perfect school bag for a perfect fall day! [emoji262][emoji260]


----------



## Venessa84

happygirl78 said:


> Well I have decided to keep my Hoxton pm after all, I think I'm in LV again. Today it is piss poring rain and she is riding with me....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3145451




Great decision! Mine has been my go to bag on the weekends.  Love it with your Laduree charm.


----------



## Sm00chie

happygirl78 said:


> Well I have decided to keep my Hoxton pm after all, I think I'm in LV again. Today it is piss poring rain and she is riding with me....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3145451



I can't get over those macaroons! Close up please?


----------



## AllthingsLV

Out & about with my Murrell...


----------



## fabuleux

AllthingsLV said:


> Out & about with my Murrell...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3145509



I wonder why this bag is referred to as Murrel in English. 
It's called Marelle in the French catalog - which is the French name for the children game hopscotch.


----------



## Leo the Lion

fabuleux said:


> I have posted this bad boy before. But I just love [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; my Broadway. Perfect school bag for a perfect fall day! [emoji262][emoji260]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3145482


I love all your bags! Very beautiful!


----------



## forever.elise

My companions on school days; I really become obsessed with a bag when she is brand-new Haven't used my Neverfull or Speedy in weeks! I think I'll have to pull them out again! Just love this Favorite MM![emoji87][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

fabuleux said:


> I have posted this bad boy before. But I just love [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039; my Broadway. Perfect school bag for a perfect fall day! [emoji262][emoji260]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3145482




Fantastic! Both stylish and functional!  [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## ai5hah

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3145691
> 
> My companions on school days; I really become obsessed with a bag when she is brand-new Haven't used my Neverfull or Speedy in weeks! I think I'll have to pull them out again! Just love this Favorite MM![emoji87][emoji173]&#65039;




That bag looks so good!!!
I've just bought an eva clutch and montaigne monogram last month and now I'm tempted with this!!!


----------



## Camaro Chic

My lovely Pallas in Dahlia with her pretty matching new to me Rose Pop cles


----------



## fabuleux

YOGAGIRL70 said:


> Fantastic! Both stylish and functional!  [emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you! Happy to share!


----------



## fabuleux

Leo the Lion said:


> I love all your bags! Very beautiful!



Heehee thank you Leo! &#128515;


----------



## AllthingsLV

fabuleux said:


> I wonder why this bag is referred to as Murrel in English.
> 
> It's called Marelle in the French catalog - which is the French name for the children game hopscotch.




I didn't know that, interesting....


----------



## forever.elise

ai5hah said:


> That bag looks so good!!!
> I've just bought an eva clutch and montaigne monogram last month and now I'm tempted with this!!!




Yes! Thank you! I know why they call it the Favorite...it really has become my favorite! I have no regrets!


----------



## BagLady14

Little Eva


----------



## fabuleux

BagLady14 said:


> Little Eva



Cute!


----------



## GoldengirlNY

Always a rainy day favorite


----------



## _purseaddict_

BagLady14 said:


> Little Eva




Hello bag twin. You have a pretty looking passenger [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## maca775

went out with my kiddos earlier and came home with these &#128525;


----------



## M0DW4N483

maca775 said:


> went out with my kiddos earlier and came home with these [emoji7]




I like the look of Manhattan but always concern it it heavy and also cannot carried on shoulder. U have a few brown box with u! What's inside?!? - Reveal time?


----------



## maca775

M0DW4N483 said:


> I like the look of Manhattan but always concern it it heavy and also cannot carried on shoulder. U have a few brown box with u! What's inside?!? - Reveal time?



yes the manhattan is a bit heavy but i have always liked heavy bags (i do carry it on my shoulders despite my huge arms &#128521 plus i have 2 toddlers so compared to carrying their baby bags this one is a breeze &#128512;

oh yeah..went to LV with the sole purpose of getting the neverfull mm rose ballerine but came home with 2 different bags instead lol. will post them later &#128522;


----------



## BagLady14

maca775 said:


> went out with my kiddos earlier and came home with these &#128525;



I think the Manhattan is one the the nicest mono bags, ever.  Yours looks great.


----------



## LVoeBenedicte

BOTD is this beauty&#128525;


----------



## maca775

BagLady14 said:


> I think the Manhattan is one the the nicest mono bags, ever.  Yours looks great.



thank u &#128512;


----------



## HandbagDiva354

coachgirl555 said:


> My 1st LV purchase ..... still love her today as much as I did 3 years ago when I bought her!



Sorry people are being mean about the interior. Gucci and Louis Vuitton have released limited edition cars since the 70`s. Usually only 100 or 200 per year and they are ridiculously expensive. Some people do have them customized with imitation but there ARE factory limited edition versions that cost about $20,000 - $30,000 more.  Maybe people should research before making misguided judgements. Both your handbag and the car are lovely.


----------



## Babiigurl82

My Bloomsbury pm is out on this gloomy day running errands


----------



## AllthingsLV

maca775 said:


> went out with my kiddos earlier and came home with these [emoji7]




Classic beauty.


----------



## Sparklett22

Taking Miss Speedy B out for the first time!


----------



## CornishMon

View attachment 3147286


----------



## Havanese 28

CornishMon said:


> View attachment 3147286


Pretty!


----------



## CornishMon

Havanese 28 said:


> Pretty!




Thanks Havanese!  Hope you are well my lady!


----------



## summergirl1

CornishMon said:


> View attachment 3147286




Very pretty!!!!


----------



## CornishMon

summergirl1 said:


> Very pretty!!!!




Thanks summergirl!  Miss you ladies.


----------



## fabuleux

LVoeBenedicte said:


> BOTD is this beauty&#128525;



Very nice!


----------



## farris2




----------



## sbuxaddict

Does this count if I'm the passenger  with my trusty NF! Also my sweater appropriately says "shopaholic"!


----------



## LVlover1975

sbuxaddict said:


> Does this count if I'm the passenger  with my trusty NF! Also my sweater appropriately says "shopaholic"!
> 
> View attachment 3148415



It definitely counts! You are rockin the bag and super cute sweater!


----------



## LVlover1975

Camaro Chic said:


> My lovely Pallas in Dahlia with her pretty matching new to me Rose Pop cles



Very beautiful! They go perfect together &#10084;!


----------



## LVlover1975

Venessa84 said:


> I hope we can get back on topic here.  Here's my Montaigne GM in Iris...



Well you definitely put us back on topic with this beauty! Your bag is absolutely gorgeous!&#128525;


----------



## LVlover1975

coachgirl555 said:


> My 1st LV purchase ..... still love her today as much as I did 3 years ago when I bought her!



Absolutely gorgeous!&#128149;


----------



## _purseaddict_

sbuxaddict said:


> Does this count if I'm the passenger  with my trusty NF! Also my sweater appropriately says "shopaholic"!
> 
> View attachment 3148415




[emoji173]&#65039;I love your sweater lol.


----------



## LvoemyLV

sbuxaddict said:


> Does this count if I'm the passenger  with my trusty NF! Also my sweater appropriately says "shopaholic"!
> 
> View attachment 3148415




Have this bag and love it, but that shirt is so cute!


----------



## katiel00

Siena PM's maiden voyage! [emoji7] [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]


----------



## forever.elise

CornishMon said:


> View attachment 3147286




This bag is so tempting!!! Congratulations! What a  new CLASSIC!


----------



## forever.elise

maca775 said:


> went out with my kiddos earlier and came home with these [emoji7]




I LOVE your Manhattan! What a classic that you should never let go! When I think of Louis Vuitton envy bags, this totally fits the bill!!!!


----------



## forever.elise

Camaro Chic said:


> My lovely Pallas in Dahlia with her pretty matching new to me Rose Pop cles




Your bag is so gorgeous! I love your bag charm, it totally dresses her up! I would want to have a "Ladies who lunch" day with your Pallas![emoji8]


----------



## sbuxaddict

LVlover1975 said:


> It definitely counts! You are rockin the bag and super cute sweater!





_purseaddict_ said:


> [emoji173]&#65039;I love your sweater lol.





LvoemyLV said:


> Have this bag and love it, but that shirt is so cute!



Thank you so much ladies!  It makes me happy every time I wear it!


----------



## ai5hah

katiel00 said:


> Siena PM's maiden voyage! [emoji7] [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]
> View attachment 3148694




Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Markxmikesmom

CornishMon said:


> View attachment 3147286



I'm really liking this one!


----------



## BagLady14

Audacieuse PM.  I'm trying to get all of my bags in rotation.


----------



## BagLady14

Oops.  Forgot the Audacieuse picture.


----------



## maca775

forever.elise said:


> I LOVE your Manhattan! What a classic that you should never let go! When I think of Louis Vuitton envy bags, this totally fits the bill!!!!



thank u, this was my first lv bag


----------



## Kickchic

My new love [emoji178]


----------



## Venessa84

LVlover1975 said:


> Well you definitely put us back on topic with this beauty! Your bag is absolutely gorgeous!&#128525;



I was hoping so! Thank you!!


----------



## _purseaddict_

BagLady14 said:


> Oops.  Forgot the Audacieuse picture.



[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;is this bag discontinued because I never see in LV forum. Your bag is so cool! [emoji173]&#65039;I am in love with your passenger. 



Kickchic said:


> My new love [emoji178]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3148889




[emoji173]&#65039;nice!


----------



## Aliceowen

Perfect WOC to carry with a diaper bag.


----------



## AllthingsLV

Aliceowen said:


> View attachment 3149116
> 
> Perfect WOC to carry with a diaper bag.




Gorgeous [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## CornishMon

forever.elise said:


> This bag is so tempting!!! Congratulations! What a  new CLASSIC!



Thank you it was a temptation I could no longer resist.



Markxmikesmom said:


> I'm really liking this one!




Yeah I do really like it especially for fall and winter.


----------



## CornishMon

Kickchic said:


> My new love [emoji178]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3148889




Oh yeah!


----------



## BagLady14

_purseaddict_ said:


> [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;is this bag discontinued because I never see in LV forum. Your bag is so cool! [emoji173]&#65039;I am in love with your passenger.
> 
> Yes.  It's discontinued.  It came out after the Lumi and before the Empreinte Speedy.  Discontinued about 18 months ago.  I did see a video on youtube where they bought one early this year.  I guess there were still a few floating around in LV inventory.


----------



## casseyelsie

BagLady14 said:


> Oops.  Forgot the Audacieuse picture.




Love this! [emoji7]


----------



## Markxmikesmom

BagLady14 said:


> _purseaddict_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;is this bag discontinued because I never see in LV forum. Your bag is so cool! [emoji173]&#65039;I am in love with your passenger.
> 
> Yes.  It's discontinued.  It came out after the Lumi and before the Empreinte Speedy.  Discontinued about 18 months ago.  I did see a video on youtube where they bought one early this year.  I guess there were still a few floating around in LV inventory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always thought this looked like the Sully. So cute!!
Click to expand...


----------



## BlaCkIriS

Bring her out today


----------



## Blingthang

gottabagit said:


> Totally! What a workhorse, she's carrying iPad, novel, bottle of water and cardigan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3137710



Where did you get that cute purple fur ball charm?


----------



## nicoleflopy

love everybody's bag


----------



## BagLady14

Markxmikesmom said:


> BagLady14 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Always thought this looked like the Sully. So cute!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right.  I noticed that.  My friend bought the Sully, which came out after the Audacieuse.
Click to expand...


----------



## daysha

BagLady14 said:


> Oops.  Forgot the Audacieuse picture.


Love this bag.  How long have you had it?


----------



## BagLady14

daysha said:


> Love this bag.  How long have you had it?



I got it in June of 2012.  Mine is the PM size.  It came in MM and GM also.  Even though it was discontined almost two yrs ago, a woman posted her brand new one this year..

( not my video)

https://youtu.be/kRRY3bJNrtI

This is the biggest one.  I didn't realize you could buy discontinued bags from lv, or that they kept them in inventory for so long. 

Pm  https://youtu.be/_GDj2ElHnis  (not mine)


----------



## Leo the Lion

BlaCkIriS said:


> Bring her out today


Beautiful! Enjoy your day


----------



## daysha

That's actually good to know.  I have plans to get the Sully MM for a Christmas and I also planned to get the Pochette Metis later on (2016).  I'm now reading the PM will be discontinued so it's good to know that there's a chance I could still get it a few months down the line.

Thanks for the links.  These bags are gorgeous.


----------



## Gracielisticus

Speedy 25 azur. 
I´m in love with it


----------



## canyongirl

My love


----------



## AllthingsLV

Gracielisticus said:


> View attachment 3149794
> 
> 
> Speedy 25 azur.
> I´m in love with it




So cute!!  And I love the handle covers, where'd they come from?


----------



## AllthingsLV

canyongirl said:


> View attachment 3149897
> 
> My love




Gorgeous [emoji7]


----------



## ai5hah

Gracielisticus said:


> View attachment 3149794
> 
> 
> Speedy 25 azur.
> I´m in love with it




Gorgeous bag!!


----------



## ai5hah

canyongirl said:


> View attachment 3149897
> 
> My love




Omg what a beautiful bag[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## BlaCkIriS

Leo the Lion said:


> Beautiful! Enjoy your day



Thank you LL  She always make me happy


----------



## BlaCkIriS

canyongirl said:


> View attachment 3149897
> 
> My love



So pretty &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## mrscurvy

My 11 yr old Speedy 30 &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Strappy

My new man bag. Am not a man. But I love it.


----------



## maca775

Strappy said:


> My new man bag. Am not a man. But I love it.



beautiful, i love it


----------



## AllthingsLV

mrscurvy said:


> My 11 yr old Speedy 30 [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150137




Timeless beauty [emoji7]


----------



## Steffi

mrscurvy said:


> My 11 yr old Speedy 30 [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150137




Gorgeous patina!


----------



## Althea G.

No pic, but my MC Delightful MM (I already changed bags...too late!)

BTW, all these bags are fantastic!!!


----------



## Camaro Chic

Althea G. said:


> No pic, but my MC Delightful MM (I already changed bags...too late!)
> 
> BTW, all these bags are fantastic!!!



MC Delightful MM?


----------



## Elise.J

Epi Neverfull


----------



## Gracielisticus

AllthingsLV said:


> So cute!!  And I love the handle covers, where'd they come from?


Thanks

I do it by myself, with  satin ribbon, needle and thread.

when i use a bag a lot, i usually protect the handles that way. 

And of course, if you bored it, can change the color


----------



## Gracielisticus

antique, but alive and kicking


----------



## aisabella

Miss speedy b 25


----------



## fabuleux

Strappy said:


> My new man bag. Am not a man. But I love it.



What bag is this? I can't tell from the picture.


----------



## Deleted member 20806

fabuleux said:


> What bag is this? I can't tell from the picture.



Looks like the PDJ, very nice bag!


----------



## Kickchic

Ms. Sully [emoji178]
[emoji178]


----------



## luprisu

Gracielisticus said:


> View attachment 3150261
> 
> 
> antique, but alive and kicking



Beautiful, is this one pomme or cerise?


----------



## Gracielisticus

luprisu said:


> Beautiful, is this one pomme or cerise?


Sorry, you cannot appreciate it in the photo, but is orange sunset.


----------



## Leo the Lion

Kickchic said:


> Ms. Sully [emoji178]
> [emoji178]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150407


So pretty! Love the hot stamp in that location!!


----------



## Leo the Lion

Yikes, never thought I'd say this but....this one might be my top favorite. She's slim, petite and structured


----------



## Venessa84

Leo the Lion said:


> Yikes, never thought I'd say this but....this one might be my top favorite. She's slim, petite and structured


Too cute!


----------



## BlaCkIriS

Leo the Lion said:


> Yikes, never thought I'd say this but....this one might be my top favorite. She's slim, petite and structured



So colourful. Make me smile when i look at her


----------



## MonoMania

Leo the Lion said:


> So pretty! Love the hot stamp in that location!!



... wrong quote. sorry


----------



## Leo the Lion

MonoMania said:


> ... wrong quote. sorry


??? Kickchic's Sully has a beautiful hot stamp on the strap. Not sure what you mean by wrong quote?


----------



## Kickchic

Leo the Lion said:


> So pretty! Love the hot stamp in that location!!



Aaaaaw Thank You!


----------



## MonoMania

Leo the Lion said:


> ??? Kickchic's Sully has a beautiful hot stamp on the strap. Not sure what you mean by wrong quote?



I quoted the wrong person. I love the Sully and the hot stamp. My apologies.


----------



## itsmree

Leo the Lion said:


> Yikes, never thought I'd say this but....this one might be my top favorite. She's slim, petite and structured


she is gorgeous


----------



## Strappy

Indeed the PDJ. I say with affection that it looks like a Speedy that was run over by a truck.  = Longer and flatter!


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

I'm rarely riding in the passenger side but this little lady had to rest by my feet today. [emoji6]


----------



## uhpharm01

mrscurvy said:


> My 11 yr old Speedy 30 &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3150137



I would love a 11 year old speedy


----------



## uhpharm01

PinkInTheBlue said:


> I'm rarely riding in the passenger side but this little lady had to rest by my feet today. [emoji6]
> 
> View attachment 3151085



That's the speedy that really want. My Fendi SA teased my because she said that's old.


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

uhpharm01 said:


> That's the speedy that really want. My Fendi SA teased my because she said that's old.




I truly love it. The colors are absolutely bright and beautiful! You should get it.


----------



## LVADIKManNiUi

SpeedyB25 in DE [emoji173]&#65039;

In hubbies dirty car &#128561;&#128539;&#128512;


----------



## orledanirt

My Speedy [emoji7]


----------



## fabuleux

Leo the Lion said:


> Yikes, never thought I'd say this but....this one might be my top favorite. She's slim, petite and structured



It looks cute on these car seats! &#128515;


----------



## BagLady14

uhpharm01 said:


> That's the speedy that really want. My Fendi SA teased my because she said that's old.



Of course SA'S want to encourage new so we buy, buy, more new, but old is great & uncommon...


----------



## uhpharm01

BagLady14 said:


> Of course SA'S want to encourage new so we buy, buy, more new, but old is great & uncommon...



That's true.i don't like the new stuff and I really like this old purse.


----------



## Havanese 28

First outing with my new SC PM!


----------



## pjhm

Havanese 28 said:


> First outing with my new SC PM!




Beautiful and very classy! So glad you treated yourself, you've been wanting to have it and now it's yours!


----------



## Havanese 28

pjhm said:


> Beautiful and very classy! So glad you treated yourself, you've been wanting to have it and now it's yours!


Thank you very much!  I got it yesterday and I am absolutely certain this was the perfect choice for me!  I love it!


----------



## Lara_11

Love it!


----------



## Leo the Lion

PinkInTheBlue said:


> I'm rarely riding in the passenger side but this little lady had to rest by my feet today. [emoji6]
> 
> View attachment 3151085


So beautiful! Love the sunlight hitting her


----------



## Leo the Lion

fabuleux said:


> It looks cute on these car seats! &#128515;


Thanks so much birthday boy!


----------



## designer1

Speedy 35 just arrived at my door earlier today!


----------



## Venessa84

Not exactly my car seat but close enough. On a train to a concert in NYC.


----------



## Gracielisticus

venessa84 said:


> not exactly my car seat but close enough. On a train to a concert in nyc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3151640


cute


----------



## southernbelle82

designer1 said:


> View attachment 3151590
> 
> 
> Speedy 35 just arrived at my door earlier today!




Very beautiful!!!!


----------



## Havanese 28

Venessa84 said:


> Not exactly my car seat but close enough. On a train to a concert in NYC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3151640


Great bag!  Enjoy the concert!


----------



## Cararoberts12

My newest bag. I'm loving it


----------



## SpeedyJC

Leo the Lion said:


> Yikes, never thought I'd say this but....this one might be my top favorite. She's slim, petite and structured



So cute!


----------



## lvmon

Saw all your videos. Love this bag! Congrats!


----------



## maca775

my PM's first ride


----------



## sbuxaddict

maca775 said:


> my PM's first ride



I love your Laduree charm on it, it's so cute!


----------



## Leo the Lion

maca775 said:


> my PM's first ride


I normally don't like charms on smaller bags but that one does look pretty cute


----------



## fabuleux

maca775 said:


> my PM's first ride



Very cute!


----------



## maca775

sbuxaddict said:


> I love your Laduree charm on it, it's so cute!




thank u  i love macarons


----------



## casseyelsie

maca775 said:


> my PM's first ride




Nice!  I bet both of u had a great ride together.  I also put my laduree macarons on smaller bags only. [emoji16]


----------



## maca775

Leo the Lion said:


> I normally don't like charms on smaller bags but that one does look pretty cute




thank u, i like that its on the side so its not too distracting to look at


----------



## maca775

fabuleux said:


> Very cute!



thank u


----------



## maca775

casseyelsie said:


> Nice!  I bet both of u had a great ride together.  I also put my laduree macarons on smaller bags only. [emoji16]




we did, i am loving the PM  i like the laduree charm partly bcoz i love baking (i only have 2 of these macaron charms, the small and medium size)


----------



## Kickchic

Twinset [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]


----------



## Kickchic

Today[emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## Aamato

Pavla said:


> Love this thread, hope it wil "live" for a long time. Will contribute soon to....
> Lovely bags, ladies!


Love all these bags ladies! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Aamato

Love this one with pink interior &#128156;   It may be my next purchase &#128521;


----------



## Venessa84

Kickchic said:


> Today[emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3153303


Just beautiful!


----------



## ivonna

My passenger - Kimono tote


----------



## fabuleux

ivonna said:


> My passenger - Kimono tote



It looks lovely!


----------



## ivonna

fabuleux said:


> It looks lovely!




Thank you, dear! btw, love your avatar


----------



## sbuxaddict

ivonna said:


> My passenger - Kimono tote



Exquisite!


----------



## Kickchic

Venessa84 said:


> Just beautiful!



Thank You!


----------



## Venessa84

ivonna said:


> My passenger - Kimono tote


What a beauty!


----------



## ivonna

sbuxaddict said:


> Exquisite!




Thank you sbuxaddic :kiss:



Venessa84 said:


> What a beauty!




Thank you Venessa84 :kiss:


----------



## forever.elise

ivonna said:


> My passenger - Kimono tote




This picture looks like an ad!!![emoji7] Beautiful all around!


----------



## katiel00

ivonna said:


> My passenger - Kimono tote




Not only a beautiful bag, but a beautiful photo!


----------



## katiel00

Happy Monday! [emoji4][emoji177]


----------



## Weekend shopper

Using my DE Delightful today


----------



## ivonna

forever.elise said:


> This picture looks like an ad!!![emoji7] Beautiful all around!




Thank you forever.elise :kiss:



katiel00 said:


> Not only a beautiful bag, but a beautiful photo!


 
Thank you katiel00  :kiss:


----------



## Havanese 28

ivonna said:


> My passenger - Kimono tote


This is a beautiful bag!


----------



## Leo the Lion

katiel00 said:


> Happy Monday! [emoji4][emoji177]
> View attachment 3155152


This picture made my day! I love the pop of color. Such a gorgeous bag. I do have the bag charm  Have a great day and thanks for sharing!


----------



## katiel00

Leo the Lion said:


> This picture made my day! I love the pop of color. Such a gorgeous bag. I do have the bag charm  Have a great day and thanks for sharing!




Thank you Leo! I hope you have a great day as well [emoji4]


----------



## clu13

Jasper sc riding with the top down


----------



## Havanese 28

clu13 said:


> Jasper sc riding with the top down
> 
> View attachment 3156145


Gorgeous!  I love Jasper.  The gold hardware paired with this leather color is divine!


----------



## Pink Bubbles

clu13 said:


> Jasper sc riding with the top down
> 
> View attachment 3156145




So gorgeous! Agreed, the gold hardware and that color is perfection!


----------



## clu13

Havanese 28 said:


> Gorgeous!  I love Jasper.  The gold hardware paired with this leather color is divine!







Pink Bubbles said:


> So gorgeous! Agreed, the gold hardware and that color is perfection!




Oh thank you [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Venessa84

clu13 said:


> Jasper sc riding with the top down
> 
> View attachment 3156145


Beautiful!  How that gold just pops against jasper.


----------



## Venessa84

katiel00 said:


> Happy Monday! [emoji4][emoji177]
> View attachment 3155152


There is no such thing as too much V.  Love it!!


----------



## katiel00

Venessa84 said:


> There is no such thing as too much V.  Love it!!




Never too much! [emoji6]


----------



## Doglover1610

My usual suspect riding along with me to work - DE Speedy 35. Also shown are my DE 4 key holder and my DE key pouch which my house keys are on


----------



## forever.elise

clu13 said:


> Jasper sc riding with the top down
> 
> View attachment 3156145




Your bag and the beautiful interior of your car makes the photo!


----------



## vinbenphon1

clu13 said:


> Jasper sc riding with the top down
> 
> View attachment 3156145



Loving that colour... Its always fun to see an LV letting their hair down


----------



## vinbenphon1

Azteque bb


----------



## vinbenphon1

ivonna said:


> My passenger - Kimono tote :loveRL]



Gorgeous bag 



Weekend shopper said:


> Using my DE Delightful today
> View attachment 3155317



Love the hobo


----------



## fabuleux

vinbenphon1 said:


> azteque bb



&#10084;&#65039;&#128515;


----------



## mlm05004

T
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 the newest piece in my collection and I'm obsessed! Montaigne GM in Iris [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji162][emoji92]


----------



## Pink Bubbles

mlm05004 said:


> T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3158501
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the newest piece in my collection and I'm obsessed! Montaigne GM in Iris [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji162][emoji92]




It's so gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## Weekend shopper

vinbenphon1 said:


> Azteque bb



Beautiful 



mlm05004 said:


> T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3158501
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the newest piece in my collection and I'm obsessed! Montaigne GM in Iris [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji162][emoji92]



Love the color


----------



## bccgal

vinbenphon1 said:


> Azteque bb



Love the blue . So pretty. If I didn't just get my  Epi Alma BB turquoise not too long ago I might have looked at this one. &#9786;


----------



## bccgal

mlm05004 said:


> T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3158501
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the newest piece in my collection and I'm obsessed! Montaigne GM in Iris [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji162][emoji92]



I absolutely love the Iris. Had a Curieuse in Iris but let it go cause it was just too much wallet for what I need. . So beautiful.


----------



## vinbenphon1

bccgal said:


> Love the blue . So pretty. If I didn't just get my  Epi Alma BB turquoise not too long ago I might have looked at this one. &#9786;



Thanks, but the turquoise is a very beautiful colour in the epi


----------



## bccgal

vinbenphon1 said:


> Thanks, but the turquoise is a very beautiful colour in the epi



Thank you. I do love it. &#128518; Got lucky to find one. My SA is great. &#128522;


----------



## mlm05004

bccgal said:


> I absolutely love the Iris. Had a Curieuse in Iris but let it go cause it was just too much wallet for what I need. . So beautiful.




It's such a gorgeous color! In the sunlight it's outrageous [emoji7][emoji7] I was hoping to add the zippy wallet but we'll see if it's still around. My Sarah in rose litchi looks really pretty with it I'm just afraid of color transfer from the textile dark lining. Has anyone had color transfer from textile linings on to vernis pieces?


----------



## Leo the Lion

mlm05004 said:


> T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3158501
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the newest piece in my collection and I'm obsessed! Montaigne GM in Iris [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji162][emoji92]


Gorgeous bag!


----------



## katiel00

mlm05004 said:


> T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3158501
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the newest piece in my collection and I'm obsessed! Montaigne GM in Iris [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji162][emoji92]




I love this Iris color! Just beautiful [emoji4]


----------



## Havanese 28

mlm05004 said:


> T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3158501
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the newest piece in my collection and I'm obsessed! Montaigne GM in Iris [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji162][emoji92]


Gorgeous bag, gorgeous color!  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## Havanese 28

vinbenphon1 said:


> Azteque bb


This bag is so unique and very chic!  Love it!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Havanese 28 said:


> This bag is so unique and very chic!  Love it!



Thanks Havanese


----------



## Cat2015

Montaigne MM in taupe.  Wow, so excited, pinching myself... Is this bag really mine?.   &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Louisgyal37

Cat2015 said:


> Montaigne MM in taupe.  Wow, so excited, pinching myself... Is this bag really mine?.   &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;



Absolutely breathtaking!!! Congrats, I think this color will draw some people off ban island


----------



## Cat2015

Louisgyal37 said:


> Absolutely breathtaking!!! Congrats, I think this color will draw some people off ban island


 
Thank you..  such a beautiful neutral color..  goes with everything!   Dressy or casual, elegant either way!  


Considering an Emilie wallet with Rose Nacre interior, so haven't quite made it to ban island


----------



## Aliceowen

Montaigne BB is with me today at the wedding


----------



## pursula

Bloomy [emoji7]


----------



## Cat2015

Aliceowen said:


> View attachment 3160609
> 
> Montaigne BB is with me today at the wedding




Absolutely beautiful Montaigne BB in noir!


----------



## Havanese 28

Cat2015 said:


> Montaigne MM in taupe.  Wow, so excited, pinching myself... Is this bag really mine?.   &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


Perfection!


----------



## Havanese 28

pursula said:


> View attachment 3160685
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloomy [emoji7]


Looks fantastic!  Enjoy!


----------



## Havanese 28

Aliceowen said:


> View attachment 3160609
> 
> Montaigne BB is with me today at the wedding


Montaigne in empreinte is elegant and chic in every size and leather color.  You and your Montaigne BB look lovely!


----------



## lvgoddess

ivonna said:


> My passenger - Kimono tote



This is breathtaking &#128150;&#128157;


----------



## katiel00

Happy Monday!


----------



## X3SHAR

my new Montaigne MM was my passenger today


----------



## ai5hah

X3SHAR said:


> my new Montaigne MM was my passenger today




...so elegant [emoji7]


----------



## Brasileiro

X3SHAR said:


> my new Montaigne MM was my passenger today



STUNNING patina. So cute!


----------



## Havanese 28

X3SHAR said:


> my new Montaigne MM was my passenger today


It's lovely!


----------



## Cat2015

katiel00 said:


> Happy Monday!
> View attachment 3161899


 
Lovely especially with the charm!


----------



## zannabuck

Cat2015 said:


> Montaigne MM in taupe.  Wow, so excited, pinching myself... Is this bag really mine?.   &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


Wow Cat, she is so beautiful!!! Congratulations!!  xx


----------



## Cat2015

zannabuck said:


> Wow Cat, she is so beautiful!!! Congratulations!!  xx


 
Thank you !!  Thank you  !!


----------



## ScottyGal

Speedy 30 DE


----------



## Venessa84

She really is yours and what a beauty she is!  So happy you were able to get her!!


----------



## Venessa84

Aliceowen said:


> View attachment 3160609
> 
> Montaigne BB is with me today at the wedding





X3SHAR said:


> my new Montaigne MM was my passenger today



All this Montaigne love!


----------



## Love4MK

My new obsession!


----------



## X3SHAR

Aliceowen said:


> View attachment 3160609
> 
> Montaigne BB is with me today at the wedding



Gorgeous, makes me wish I got it in Empriente!


----------



## SchaalBWife

katiel00 said:


> Happy Monday!
> View attachment 3161899




So cute!  Where did you get your bag charm?  I love it!


----------



## cat1967

Cat2015 said:


> Thank you !!  Thank you  !!



Beautiful bag and cute Ladure charm!  I saw those in Paris but I didn't get one.  Now I regret it.


----------



## BagLady14

Twinset


----------



## ai5hah

BagLady14 said:


> Twinset




Omg gorgeous [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## lvgoddess

BagLady14 said:


> Twinset



Pretty &#128157;


----------



## Leo the Lion

_Lee said:


> Speedy 30 DE


A classic beauty!


----------



## Tygrrlilley

Rainy day today, so I am carrying My (very full) Neverfull DE


----------



## fabuleux

Definitely my most used bag! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji2][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji2]


----------



## _purseaddict_

BagLady14 said:


> Twinset




I love that. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## CornishMon

Tygrrlilley said:


> Rainy day today, so I am carrying My (very full) Neverfull DE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3163391




Not a fan of the NF but when I see it in DE it's just beautiful!


----------



## CornishMon

BagLady14 said:


> Twinset




Love the twinset in noir and mono!


----------



## southernbelle82

fabuleux said:


> Definitely my most used bag! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji2][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3163919




Very handsome!!!!


----------



## katiel00

SchaalBWife said:


> So cute!  Where did you get your bag charm?  I love it!




Hi! Its a Laudree charm. I got it online [emoji4]


----------



## katiel00

fabuleux said:


> Definitely my most used bag! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji2][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3163919




I love this backpack [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## katiel00

Love this Noe, all its missing is some champagne bottles


----------



## Venessa84

On my way to see the King and I on Broadway with my beautiful Montebello


----------



## Venessa84

fabuleux said:


> Definitely my most used bag! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji2][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3163919




Very cool!


----------



## Havanese 28

katiel00 said:


> Love this Noe, all its missing is some champagne bottles
> View attachment 3163974


Very pretty!


----------



## Havanese 28

Venessa84 said:


> On my way to see the King and I on Broadway with my beautiful Montebello
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3164016


Beautiful.  Amarante is especially beautiful in the Fall!  Enjoy the performance!


----------



## SchaalBWife

My new Eva Clutch, which has been a challenge!  I've never used a bag this small and all my bags are GM size.  Its been rough, trying to pair down, the struggle is real! lol!  My trusty Longchamp work tote (which I've had since college/Grad School... going on 10+ years now), and my S'well Bottle... Gotta keep hydrated!


----------



## Iamminda

fabuleux said:


> Definitely my most used bag! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji2][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3163919



I really like this bag -- I didn't know monogram came in this black color.   Just stunning.


----------



## ai5hah

SchaalBWife said:


> My new Eva Clutch, which has been a challenge!  I've never used a bag this small and all my bags are GM size.  Its been rough, trying to pair down, the struggle is real! lol!  My trusty Longchamp work tote (which I've had since college/Grad School... going on 10+ years now), and my S'well Bottle... Gotta keep hydrated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3164051




She looks beautiful [emoji29] I was hoping never to see one again after selling it. Lol.


----------



## Brasileiro

katiel00 said:


> Love this Noe, all its missing is some champagne bottles
> View attachment 3163974



YES! This bag is drop dead gorgeous. I'm obsessed with this color, and a great bandeau pairing as well.


----------



## Leo the Lion

katiel00 said:


> Love this Noe, all its missing is some champagne bottles
> View attachment 3163974


Too cute! Love the bandeau on her!!


----------



## katiel00

Brasileiro said:


> YES! This bag is drop dead gorgeous. I'm obsessed with this color, and a great bandeau pairing as well.







Leo the Lion said:


> Too cute! Love the bandeau on her!!




Thank you! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## fabuleux

Iamminda said:


> I really like this bag -- I didn't know monogram came in this black color.   Just stunning.



It's just a black and white photo.


----------



## Iamminda

fabuleux said:


> It's just a black and white photo.



Silly me -- I looked at the pic again and thought, "Duh".  Anyways, nice bag regardless.


----------



## SchaalBWife

ai5hah said:


> She looks beautiful [emoji29] I was hoping never to see one again after selling it. Lol.




Laughing out loud for real... You are too funny!  [emoji38]


----------



## SarahLVoe

My siena mm... Still on the fence about this one


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

Loving the fall colors!


----------



## scndlslv

She's so purty!


----------



## katiel00

Happy Friday!


----------



## katiel00

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3165726
> 
> 
> Loving the fall colors!




Beautiful! Love the wrapped handles [emoji4][emoji106]


----------



## pjhm

SarahLVoe said:


> My siena mm... Still on the fence about this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3165549


 Love it- have one too- it's a bag which looks best on---amazing, feminine silhouette!


----------



## _purseaddict_

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3165726
> 
> 
> Loving the fall colors!



Pretty colour. [emoji173]&#65039; 



scndlslv said:


> She's so purty!



Very special bag.[emoji173]&#65039;



katiel00 said:


> Happy Friday!
> View attachment 3166128




So cute.[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Venessa84

Havanese 28 said:


> Beautiful.  Amarante is especially beautiful in the Fall!  Enjoy the performance!


Thank you! Show was great and highly recommend it if anyone wants to see a Broadway show.


----------



## Venessa84

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3165726
> 
> 
> Loving the fall colors!



Ah beautiful! Perfect for the fall!


----------



## Iamminda

scndlslv said:


> She's so purty!



This is such a show stopper!


----------



## SarahLVoe

pjhm said:


> Love it- have one too- it's a bag which looks best on---amazing, feminine silhouette!




I love it hand or arm carried but I just don't love it as a shoulder bag. It bugs me how it caves in on itself and I find the strap a little long since I am only 5'2". I'm trying to love it flaws and all but still not 100 percent.


----------



## scndlslv

Iamminda said:


> This is such a show stopper!


Thanks and to you too purseaddict.


----------



## pjhm

SarahLVoe said:


> I love it hand or arm carried but I just don't love it as a shoulder bag. It bugs me how it caves in on itself and I find the strap a little long since I am only 5'2". I'm trying to love it flaws and all but still not 100 percent.


 When I bought mine, I had the SA punch 2 more holes in the strap before I left the store. It was long, but now it hits me right where I like it on my hip--I was surprised how much more feminine it looks on me than my beloved speedies--it's truly my fav bag now and thinking of splurging on its sister- the leather mazarine....!


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

Traveling super light this morning!


----------



## lvgoddess

YOGAGIRL70 said:


> Traveling super light this morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3167138



Beautiful,  red cles inside the lovey Red Lex&#128516;  #gottaloveit


----------



## sbuxaddict

Never get tired of this red interior!


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

lvgoddess said:


> Beautiful,  red cles inside the lovey Red Lex&#128516;  #gottaloveit


Thanks!


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

sbuxaddict said:


> Never get tired of this red interior!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3167420


LoVe your combo!


----------



## sbuxaddict

YOGAGIRL70 said:


> LoVe your combo!




Thank you! The pop of monogram makes me happy


----------



## Ann211975

Out running a few errands


----------



## Ariel1128

Living large with my Neverfull GM on this dreary day.


----------



## Leo the Lion

YOGAGIRL70 said:


> Traveling super light this morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3167138


Love the pop of color!


----------



## Leo the Lion

scndlslv said:


> She's so purty!


She's gorgeous! Such eye candy


----------



## themeanreds

On our way to work we go.


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

Leo the Lion said:


> Love the pop of color!


Thanks, Leo!


----------



## Cararoberts12

On our way to Target


----------



## LVlover1975

I decided to rock a classic today while running errands!


----------



## Camaro Chic

My newly repaired ikat and her new charm!


----------



## scndlslv

With the top down and reppin' for da pumpkins!


----------



## ivonna

For a rainy day - Empreinte


----------



## litchi

LOVE all three posts above!!  
Gorgeous eye candy!


----------



## candiesgirl408

Just the essentials for today in my knapsack since we spent the morning in the sculpture garden =]


----------



## Iamminda

scndlslv said:


> With the top down and reppin' for da pumpkins!



Just gorgeous!


----------



## candiesgirl408

Camaro Chic said:


> My newly repaired ikat and her new charm!




How cute they are together!!


----------



## candiesgirl408

scndlslv said:


> With the top down and reppin' for da pumpkins!




Love the pop of orange!


----------



## Havanese 28

ivonna said:


> For a rainy day - Empreinte


This is such a beautiful blue!  Gorgeous bag and color.


----------



## Havanese 28

My daily handbag since purchasing earlier this month!


----------



## ai5hah

scndlslv said:


> With the top down and reppin' for da pumpkins!




Gorgeous bag!!


----------



## ai5hah

litchi said:


> LOVE all three posts above!!
> 
> Gorgeous eye candy!




Very cute!!


----------



## ai5hah

ivonna said:


> For a rainy day - Empreinte




Everytime I see this bag I am in [emoji173]&#65039;. Hopefully they find me one in the infini colour soon!!!


----------



## cheidel

Camaro Chic said:


> My newly repaired ikat and her new charm!




Beautiful, love the Evasion charm!


----------



## cheidel

scndlslv said:


> With the top down and reppin' for da pumpkins!


 
Very pretty, love the colors!


----------



## scndlslv

Thanks everyone! I love the Epi luggage tags.


----------



## _purseaddict_

scndlslv said:


> With the top down and reppin' for da pumpkins!




[emoji173]&#65039; I love how you match the bright tag with your equally bright blue bag!


----------



## frivofrugalista

ivonna said:


> For a rainy day - Empreinte




Celeste? Absolutely love!!!


----------



## Pavla

scndlslv said:


> With the top down and reppin' for da pumpkins!




Gorgeous colour!


----------



## Pavla

ivonna said:


> For a rainy day - Empreinte




Love this blue empreinte colour! [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## Oryx816

Pavla said:


> Love this blue empreinte colour! [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]




Agree!  Beautiful color!

On a side note, welcome back Pavla!  I feel like we haven't seen you here for awhile!  Hope everything is ok!


----------



## ivonna

frivofrugalista said:


> Celeste? Absolutely love!!!




Thank you! Yes, it's Celeste.


----------



## ivonna

Pavla said:


> Love this blue empreinte colour! [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]




Thank you!


----------



## ivonna

Havanese 28 said:


> My daily handbag since purchasing earlier this month!




She is gorgeous!


----------



## ivonna

candiesgirl408 said:


> View attachment 3171885
> 
> 
> Just the essentials for today in my knapsack since we spent the morning in the sculpture garden =]




Cute essentials!


----------



## ivonna

vinbenphon1 said:


> Azteque bb




So pretty!


----------



## ivonna

Cat2015 said:


> Montaigne MM in taupe.  Wow, so excited, pinching myself... Is this bag really mine?.   &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;




Gorgeous! I  the colour!


----------



## ivonna

fabuleux said:


> Definitely my most used bag! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji2][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3163919


 


I  it! Your pic makes me want a mono backpack!


----------



## ivonna

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3165726
> 
> 
> Loving the fall colors!




Just beautiful!  Perfect fall colours!


----------



## ivonna

My Halloween arm candy


----------



## Hollie91999

ivonna said:


> My Halloween arm candy


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Iamminda

ivonna said:


> My Halloween arm candy



That is just gorgeous -- love the pink trim.


----------



## CornishMon

Noe riding shot gun today!
View attachment 3174299


----------



## Havanese 28

ivonna said:


> My Halloween arm candy


Beautiful bag!


----------



## pjhm

ivonna said:


> My Halloween arm candy




Just exquisite-one of the prettiest bags LV has made.


----------



## scndlslv

ivonna said:


> My Halloween arm candy


Love this bag!


----------



## SoleAttraction

I am in love!![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## canyongirl

ivonna said:


> My Halloween arm candy


SOOO PRETTY


----------



## Markxmikesmom

ivonna said:


> My Halloween arm candy



LOVE!!


----------



## Markxmikesmom

CornishMon said:


> Noe riding shot gun today!
> View attachment 3174299



So fresh and pretty!!


----------



## M0DW4N483

ivonna said:


> My Halloween arm candy




Wow gorgeous bag!


----------



## SoleAttraction

ivonna said:


> My Halloween arm candy




I am in love with this bag?[emoji7]


----------



## katiel00

ivonna said:


> My Halloween arm candy




[emoji50][emoji50][emoji50][emoji50] TDF!!


----------



## ivonna

Iamminda said:


> That is just gorgeous -- love the pink trim.


 


Havanese 28 said:


> Beautiful bag!


 


pjhm said:


> Just exquisite-one of the prettiest bags LV has made.


 


scndlslv said:


> Love this bag!


 


canyongirl said:


> SOOO PRETTY


 


Markxmikesmom said:


> LOVE!!




Thank you so much!


----------



## ivonna

M0DW4N483 said:


> Wow gorgeous bag!


 


SoleAttraction said:


> I am in love with this bag?[emoji7]




Thank you so much!


----------



## Leo the Lion

CornishMon said:


> Noe riding shot gun today!
> View attachment 3174299


What a beauty!


----------



## Leo the Lion

ivonna said:


> My Halloween arm candy


Arm candy indeed! Love the two leather colors together!


----------



## Markxmikesmom

We went for a ride in my convertible today!


----------



## ivonna

Leo the Lion said:


> Arm candy indeed! Love the two leather colors together!


 
Thank you! :kiss:


----------



## tlo

Markxmikesmom said:


> We went for a ride in my convertible today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177051



GORGEOUS!!!!!!!  Is Sully due to arrive tomorrow?  I'm so excited for you!!!


----------



## Markxmikesmom

tlo said:


> GORGEOUS!!!!!!!  Is Sully due to arrive tomorrow?  I'm so excited for you!!!



Yes ma'am! My UPS guy gets here around 2:00. Can't wait!!


----------



## tlo

Markxmikesmom said:


> Yes ma'am! My UPS guy gets here around 2:00. Can't wait!!



WOOHOO!!  I hope it's a winner hon!!  Can't wait to see your pics!!!


----------



## Markxmikesmom

tlo said:


> WOOHOO!!  I hope it's a winner hon!!  Can't wait to see your pics!!!



Thank you! I will definitely post in the Sully club when she gets here!


----------



## tlo

Markxmikesmom said:


> Thank you! I will definitely post in the Sully club when she gets here!


----------



## Leo the Lion

Markxmikesmom said:


> We went for a ride in my convertible today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177051


Such a pretty bag. Love her bag charm too!


----------



## scndlslv

All I need is a raspberry beret to go with my raspberry (framboise) Soft Lockit.


----------



## Leo the Lion

scndlslv said:


> All I need is a raspberry beret to go with my raspberry (framboise) Soft Lockit.


Yes you do 
Beautiful bag with a gorgeous pop of color!


----------



## wpbteacher8

Totally pm with pop flower charm


----------



## scndlslv

Leo the Lion said:


> Yes you do
> Beautiful bag with a gorgeous pop of color!


Thanks! Such a peppy color.


----------



## nvie

Empreinte Pochette in Aubergine.....still waiting for the replacement strap and it has been more than 6 months now....


----------



## Cyra

Camaro Chic said:


> My newly repaired ikat and her new charm!



What does IKAT stand for?  Thanks!


----------



## Cararoberts12

Neverfull GM as my baby bag and speedy b 30


----------



## maca775

with my PM


----------



## lvgoddess

Sorry for the shadow,  the sun is out&#128518;


----------



## NurseAnn

lvgoddess said:


> Sorry for the shadow,  the sun is out[emoji38]




Great combo! They compliment each other well.


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

lvgoddess said:


> Sorry for the shadow,  the sun is out&#128518;


LoVe both pieces!!  Gorgeous!


----------



## lvgoddess

NurseAnn said:


> Great combo! They compliment each other well.



Thx NurseAnn.  I appreciate it,  RN to RN
&#128521;






YOGAGIRL70 said:


> LoVe both pieces!!  Gorgeous!



Thx Yogagirl, I had to get them out in such a gorgeous day&#128526;


----------



## Mtm1085

My bagatelle in taupe. So in love with this bag! Thanks for letting me share


----------



## elisabettaverde

Fabulous and sublime, understated and elegant.


----------



## llpalmtree

My rainy day bag full of raindrops. Got two compliments on my Reggia today.


----------



## Mtm1085

elisabettaverde said:


> Fabulous and sublime, understated and elegant.




Thanks!!


----------



## tenKrat

My Speedy 30 B in Empreinte Infini


----------



## Meesh202

Cyra said:


> What does IKAT stand for?  Thanks!



That was name of the lovely floral pattern in the neverfull summer bag for that year


----------



## LeahLVoes

Convertible season is so over for this year... but I found that pic of my speedy 40 riding home from work...


----------



## southernbelle82

DennisLVoes said:


> Convertible season is so over for this year... but I found that pic of my speedy 40 riding home from work...




Looks like y'all where having a good ole time!!!!!


----------



## Leo the Lion

llpalmtree said:


> My rainy day bag full of raindrops. Got two compliments on my Reggia today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3183790


Perfect bag for the rain. Love it!


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

Going matchy matchy today!  Sully mm and ZCW.


----------



## ScottyGal

Speedy 30 DE


----------



## ai5hah

YOGAGIRL70 said:


> Going matchy matchy today!  Sully mm and ZCW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3184778




Love it!!


----------



## ai5hah

Speedy b 25 empreinte!!


----------



## Cat2015

Usually my purchases are well considered; crazy research for weeks and weeks.  However, after viewing many YouTube videos the last couple days - then a boutique trip - I couldn't resist!  Retiro NM's first day out and about! Woohoo &#128525;


----------



## amajoh

Cat2015 said:


> Usually my purchases are well considered; crazy research for weeks and weeks.  However, after viewing many YouTube videos the last couple days - then a boutique trip - I couldn't resist!  Retiro NM's first day out and about! Woohoo [emoji7]




I have had this bag on my mind lately. Just gorgeous!


----------



## Cat2015

amajoh said:


> I have had this bag on my mind lately. Just gorgeous!


 
Sorry for the sideways pic .   I do not own a Speedy or an Alma.  Fabulous alternative!  (in particular, checkout LVlover's helpful videos)   

Oh dear, now a matching Zippy Retiro wallet?


----------



## NurseAnn

My "comfort blanket" bag.  Most comfortable/most used/most worry free.


----------



## ai5hah

Cat2015 said:


> Usually my purchases are well considered; crazy research for weeks and weeks.  However, after viewing many YouTube videos the last couple days - then a boutique trip - I couldn't resist!  Retiro NM's first day out and about! Woohoo [emoji7]




Absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## Cat2015

ai5hah said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!!


 
Thanks so much!


----------



## geminezmarie

I felt like I had to share. She doesn't get a lot of wear until it's a rainy day and I need a tough companion. I feel like she looks unloved. Poor thing.


----------



## Venessa84

Cat2015 said:


> Usually my purchases are well considered; crazy research for weeks and weeks.  However, after viewing many YouTube videos the last couple days - then a boutique trip - I couldn't resist!  Retiro NM's first day out and about! Woohoo &#128525;


Love it!  And we have the same charm!!


----------



## Venessa84

geminezmarie said:


> View attachment 3185563
> 
> 
> I felt like I had to share. She doesn't get a lot of wear until it's a rainy day and I need a tough companion. I feel like she looks unloved. Poor thing.


Aww, she should feel the love!  She's a beauty!


----------



## bccgal

Cat2015 said:


> Usually my purchases are well considered; crazy research for weeks and weeks.  However, after viewing many YouTube videos the last couple days - then a boutique trip - I couldn't resist!  Retiro NM's first day out and about! Woohoo &#128525;



Beautiful. I have the same charm and no matter how I attach it it also gets flipped around. &#9786;


----------



## Leo the Lion

NurseAnn said:


> View attachment 3185530
> 
> 
> My "comfort blanket" bag.  Most comfortable/most used/most worry free.


 Beautiful bag Hun!


----------



## lvgoddess

NurseAnn said:


> View attachment 3185530
> 
> 
> My "comfort blanket" bag.  Most comfortable/most used/most worry free.



Lvovin it&#128516;


----------



## lvgoddess

My 3 yr old baby, going up for the winter. &#128586;


----------



## Havanese 28

Cat2015 said:


> Usually my purchases are well considered; crazy research for weeks and weeks.  However, after viewing many YouTube videos the last couple days - then a boutique trip - I couldn't resist!  Retiro NM's first day out and about! Woohoo &#128525;


Congrats!  I love it, and your charm looks very nice too.  Gorgeous bag!


----------



## Cat2015

Havanese 28 said:


> Congrats!  I love it, and your charm looks very nice too.  Gorgeous bag!


 
Thank you.  Bit amazed I jumped so quickly, and the charm is nice addition.  Absolutely no remorse.  Between Retiro and Montaigne I am definitely on  .   Two fabulous bags, each serving her own special purpose.  

Hopefully, I am done for a couple years


----------



## Havanese 28

Cat2015 said:


> Thank you.  Bit amazed I jumped so quickly, and the charm is nice addition.  Absolutely no remorse.  Between Retiro and Montaigne I am definitely on  .   Two fabulous bags, each serving her own special purpose.
> 
> Hopefully, I am done for a couple years


Well those two beautiful bags are worth taking a break for!  Gorgeous, classic, feminine and classy bags.  Enjoy!


----------



## pursula

My new to me Trevi GM is riding shotgun today! [emoji7]


----------



## Cat2015

pursula said:


> My new to me Trevi GM is riding shotgun today! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3186514


 
Congratulations, love the Trevi !


----------



## Havanese 28

pursula said:


> My new to me Trevi GM is riding shotgun today! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3186514


Beautiful bag!


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

ai5hah said:


> Speedy b 25 empreinte!!
> View attachment 3185308


Very pretty ~ love the Empreinte line!!


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

lvgoddess said:


> My 3 yr old baby, going up for the winter. &#128586;


WOW!  She looks brand new!


----------



## Markxmikesmom

lvgoddess said:


> My 3 yr old baby, going up for the winter. &#128586;



How do you keep the vachetta so light?? Gorgeous!


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

NurseAnn said:


> View attachment 3185530
> 
> 
> My "comfort blanket" bag.  Most comfortable/most used/most worry free.


LoVe the patina ~ gorgeous!!


----------



## lvgoddess

YOGAGIRL70 said:


> WOW!  She looks brand new!



Thx,  I used LMB, when I first got her and never carry her in the rain and always place her back into her sleeve.







Markxmikesmom said:


> How do you keep the vachetta so light?? Gorgeous!



Used LMB when I first got her, never carry her in the rain.  Thx Markxmikesmom.   Your beauties always look prestine as well&#128516;


----------



## PinkInTheBlue




----------



## axcarter

My BFF for these past couple of days! I get stares and people eye balling me whenever I take her out!


----------



## Markxmikesmom

axcarter said:


> My BFF for these past couple of days! I get stares and people eye balling me whenever I take her out!



So pretty!! Love the reflection on your seat!


----------



## Havanese 28

axcarter said:


> My BFF for these past couple of days! I get stares and people eye balling me whenever I take her out!


What a head turner!  I love the gold hardware on this bag!


----------



## axcarter

Markxmikesmom said:


> So pretty!! Love the reflection on your seat!



I didn't even notice that til now!


----------



## axcarter

Havanese 28 said:


> What a head turner!  I love the gold hardware on this bag!



Thank you! I'm very blessed and content w/ everything. 
How's your recent purchases coming along?


----------



## Havanese 28

axcarter said:


> Thank you! I'm very blessed and content w/ everything.
> How's your recent purchases coming along?


You're welcome!  I haven't purchased anything since my SC PM in Galet in October.  I'm enjoying the bags I currently own also, and I'm enjoying researching a few bags right now, but I don't intend to make any major purchases at the moment.


----------



## Shoppinmel

My new little girl of course!


----------



## truelvoe

I am in the passenger seat with my speedy mirage, with my toblerone and my speedy b 25


----------



## Leo the Lion

Shoppinmel said:


> My new little girl of course!


Love it! So happy for you, Congrats!


----------



## Shoppinmel

Leo the Lion said:


> Love it! So happy for you, Congrats!



Thank you! She's a fun little thing &#128512;


----------



## Shoppinmel

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3188934



She looks gorgeous with the scarf!


----------



## HandBagMomma




----------



## Louisgyal37

Chillin and relaxin...


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

axcarter said:


> My BFF for these past couple of days! I get stares and people eye balling me whenever I take her out!


GORG ~ Red Hot!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3188934



What's the name of this bandeau?


----------



## ScottyGal

Speedy 30


----------



## forever.elise

Favorite MM[emoji4][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## aimeng

truelvoe said:


> I am in the passenger seat with my speedy mirage, with my toblerone and my speedy b 25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3190113
> View attachment 3190115
> View attachment 3190116




This is my first time to see a toblerone here, so cute! More pics please! Are u happy with this cutie?


----------



## sbuxaddict

Miu Miu and LV make a great pair [emoji6]


----------



## bccgal

Empreinte Speedy 25 Infini. &#128153; &#128525;


----------



## RochRumRunner

A simple classic with a pop of color. Passy GM and 2 cles.


----------



## Donauwaller

bccgal said:


> Empreinte Speedy 25 Infini. &#128153; &#128525;


Beautiful bag! Have it in the 30 and sooo love it.
Your charm looks gorgeous with it!!!


----------



## uhpharm01

RochRumRunner said:


> A simple classic with a pop of color. Passy GM and 2 cles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3201255


Very unique purse. Nice


----------



## midnight_beauty

So lucky, I'm so jealous.  Do you guys know if the bag tag or luggage tag is still available for purchase?


----------



## Havanese 28

bccgal said:


> Empreinte Speedy 25 Infini. &#128153; &#128525;


Beautiful!


----------



## Havanese 28

RochRumRunner said:


> A simple classic with a pop of color. Passy GM and 2 cles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3201255


Love this!


----------



## SoleAttraction

My baby[emoji4]


----------



## forever.elise

SoleAttraction said:


> View attachment 3201558
> 
> 
> My baby[emoji4]




This is LV passenger forum[emoji4]


----------



## bccgal

Havanese 28 said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you. &#9786;


----------



## Weekend shopper

Using my Turquoise Mono V Neverfull today


----------



## Cararoberts12

Started my Christmas shopping today with my cerises speedy.


----------



## bccgal

Donauwaller said:


> Beautiful bag! Have it in the 30 and sooo love it.
> Your charm looks gorgeous with it!!!



Thank you so much. I love it so much I have a 25 in Celeste too. &#9786;


----------



## Its_Me

In my grocery basket passenger seat[emoji7]


----------



## CornishMon

View attachment 3202591


----------



## Lizzys

CornishMon said:


> View attachment 3202591



Very pretty! Is this new?


----------



## Havanese 28

CornishMon said:


> View attachment 3202591


I love this!  Is this the Petite Noe or the BB?  It is gorgeous in DA! You " need" to  resurrect update your " Bag Reflection" thread.  Congrats on this beauty!


----------



## CornishMon

Havanese 28 said:


> I love this!  Is this the Petite Noe or the BB?  It is gorgeous in DA! You " need" to  resurrect update your " Bag Reflection" thread.  Congrats on this beauty!




Noe BB.  And I absolutely love this cross body.  Hugs my big hips without a lot of movement!  Fits like the Menilmontant!  And yes she's beautiful!  So the Petit in Monogram and the BB in Azur!  A lot bigger than most BB's!


----------



## CornishMon

Lizzys said:


> Very pretty! Is this new?




Thank you. Yes she is new.


----------



## CornishMon

Havanese 28 said:


> I love this!  Is this the Petite Noe or the BB?  It is gorgeous in DA! You " need" to  resurrect update your " Bag Reflection" thread.  Congrats on this beauty!




I do need to do an update.  A lot of work though.


----------



## Havanese 28

CornishMon said:


> Noe BB.  And I absolutely love this cross body.  Hugs my big hips without a lot of movement!  Fits like the Menilmontant!  And yes she's beautiful!  So the Petit in Monogram and the BB in Azur!  A lot bigger than most BB's!


It is beautiful!  DA in this bag is simply stunning!  I had a petite Noe years ago and sold it.  I can honestly say it's the only bag I've ever regretted parting with.  Well, I sold my DE Speedy 30 this September and missed it, which is why I got a DE Speedy 25 a few weeks ago.  I really think Noe will be my next bag, but I'm going to try on the BB vs another petite Noe.  Like you, I'm loving smaller bags with cross body option.  

I can only imagine how much work updating your thread would be because you're very thorough with descriptions and pictures.


----------



## RochRumRunner

Cararoberts12 said:


> Started my Christmas shopping today with my cerises speedy.




Now that just brightens up any day!


----------



## fabuleux

SoleAttraction said:


> View attachment 3201558
> 
> 
> My baby[emoji4]



That chocolate! Yum!


----------



## AllthingsLV

Good morning!!
Me & my go to bag on our way into the office!!


----------



## BagLady14

Today it's Alma pm


----------



## anncelyn

New to me Montaigne GM. Love it!!


----------



## anncelyn

With pics it's even better


----------



## BagLady14

anncelyn said:


> With pics it's even better



Yes, better with the picture.  Nice bag.


----------



## darlinga

Montaigne MM in Dahlia yesterday. This color is a chameleon. It sometimes looks dark pink, bright pink, or mixed with shades of red/ orange. I'm still undecided on it [emoji53].


----------



## uhpharm01

darlinga said:


> Montaigne MM in Dahlia yesterday. This color is a chameleon. It sometimes looks dark pink, bright pink, or mixed with shades of red/ orange. I'm still undecided on it [emoji53].
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206060



Just beautiful.


----------



## sfgiantsgirl

darlinga said:


> Montaigne MM in Dahlia yesterday. This color is a chameleon. It sometimes looks dark pink, bright pink, or mixed with shades of red/ orange. I'm still undecided on it [emoji53].
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206060




Beautiful color


----------



## Venessa84

darlinga said:


> Montaigne MM in Dahlia yesterday. This color is a chameleon. It sometimes looks dark pink, bright pink, or mixed with shades of red/ orange. I'm still undecided on it [emoji53].
> 
> 
> View attachment 3206060


I love it. Even more with the chameleon look!


----------



## tenKrat

My Bordeaux Dora MM and me in the passenger seat today.


----------



## LVLeo

sfgiantsgirl said:


> Beautiful color


LOVE the color!


----------



## fabuleux

tenKrat said:


> My Bordeaux Dora MM and me in the passenger seat today.
> 
> View attachment 3206574



Beautiful Dora!


----------



## MommyDaze

All vachetta Alma out for a Sunday drive.


----------



## Donauwaller

tenKrat said:


> My Bordeaux Dora MM and me in the passenger seat today.
> 
> View attachment 3206574


Lovely bag, gorgeous colour!!
Is this a crossbody strap? And the opening looks really wide...
Would love to see a modeling shot!


----------



## Donauwaller

MommyDaze said:


> All vachetta Alma out for a Sunday drive.


The leather looks simply adorable! How do you treat it?


----------



## scndlslv

MommyDaze said:


> All vachetta Alma out for a Sunday drive.


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

It's an Alma kinda day  The bow has gotta go. Just thought I'd try it out.


----------



## marymulberry

MommyDaze said:


> All vachetta Alma out for a Sunday drive.


stunning!


----------



## butterflies3




----------



## MommyDaze

marymulberry said:


> stunning!


Thanks!


scndlslv said:


>


I love her!  My all vachetta bags remain my favorites. 


Donauwaller said:


> The leather looks simply adorable! How do you treat it?


I sit at the alter of Docride. Started out with Blackrocks and Obenauf's, but have moved to Lexol, which is easier as it is a spray application.   Don't really have a preference other than ease of application.


----------



## darlinga

Dahlia Montaigne MM with me [emoji171]


----------



## tlo

Last night on my way to the Saks LV holiday event.


----------



## Donauwaller

tlo said:


> Last night on my way to the Saks LV holiday event.
> 
> View attachment 3208022


Changed into mine yesterday ! Love the leather, love the infini.
But seeing yours I feel I MUST add a charm for some extra bling....


----------



## RuedeNesle

tlo said:


> Last night on my way to the Saks LV holiday event.
> 
> View attachment 3208022



Mornin' TLO! 

I'm taking this opportunity to say I hope all is well! Wishing you a happy Holiday season!


----------



## tlo

Donauwaller said:


> Changed into mine yesterday ! Love the leather, love the infini.
> But seeing yours I feel I MUST add a charm for some extra bling....



Thank you Donauwaller!!!  I'm so glad we were able to get the infini.

I just want to squeeze it and smell it!  LOL!! I've had it for a little over a year and don't carry it a lot, but when I got it out yesterday, I fell in love all over again.  I"m going to be carrying it a lot!!!

Get a charm!!  It does add to it!!


----------



## tlo

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' TLO!
> 
> I'm taking this opportunity to say I hope all is well! Wishing you a happy Holiday season!



Hey!!!!!!!!!!!!  I'm good.  I hope you have a wonderful holiday season too honey!!!  It's so good to hear from you!!

A little birdie told me about a new purchase you made!!!!  I was going to congratulate you.  Today's the first day in a while I've been on tpf.

Congrats to you!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

tlo said:


> Hey!!!!!!!!!!!!  I'm good.  I hope you have a wonderful holiday season too honey!!!  It's so good to hear from you!!
> 
> A little birdie told me about a new purchase you made!!!!  I was going to congratulate you.  Today's the first day in a while I've been on tpf.
> 
> Congrats to you!!!



Thanks TLO!

I told that little birdie how much I love my new purchase!    I just got back from Macy's F&F Sale where I bought a black/red fur pom for her.

Thanks very much!


----------



## tlo

RuedeNesle said:


> Thanks TLO!
> 
> I told that little birdie how much I love my new purchase!    I just got back from Macy's F&F Sale where I bought a black/red fur pom for her.
> 
> Thanks very much!



That fur pom will look AWESOME!!!!!  Congrats honey!!!!!!!

So good to "chat" with you!!!


----------



## Markxmikesmom

tlo said:


> That fur pom will look AWESOME!!!!!  Congrats honey!!!!!!!
> 
> So good to "chat" with you!!!



Hi!! 
Long time no talk!!


----------



## tlo

Markxmikesmom said:


> Hi!!
> Long time no talk!!



Hey hon!!!  How are you?  I've tried to stay away from here.  It seems to be much cheaper that way!   

But as you can see I caved a little  LOL!!


----------



## Markxmikesmom

tlo said:


> Hey hon!!!  How are you?  I've tried to stay away from here.  It seems to be much cheaper that way!
> 
> But as you can see I caved a little  LOL!!



I haven't been around much either. 
I pop in and out for a few mins here and there..
Hope all is well with you!


----------



## tlo

Markxmikesmom said:


> I haven't been around much either.
> I pop in and out for a few mins here and there..
> Hope all is well with you!



I've been doing the same thing.  Trying to cool my jets!  But I have to go to the Holiday party at the boutique store tomorrow night.  So I'll probably cave on something  LOL!!!

I hope all is well with you too and that you are enjoying your new Port!!


----------



## Markxmikesmom

tlo said:


> I've been doing the same thing.  Trying to cool my jets!  But I have to go to the Holiday party at the boutique store tomorrow night.  So I'll probably cave on something  LOL!!!
> 
> I hope all is well with you too and that you are enjoying your new Port!!



How fun!! Hope you have a wonderful time.
Im using my Port today and it's not even raining! Still in LOVE with it.


----------



## tlo

Markxmikesmom said:


> How fun!! Hope you have a wonderful time.
> Im using my Port today and it's not even raining! Still in LOVE with it.



Thank you!!!!  It should be fun.  I'm so glad you are loving your Port and so glad you got it back!!!!


----------



## RuedeNesle

tlo said:


> That fur pom will look AWESOME!!!!!  Congrats honey!!!!!!!
> 
> So good to "chat" with you!!!



Thanks!

Nice chatting with you too!


----------



## BabyDarling

My (new to me) 20 yr old epi speedy 25 accompanying me to work


----------



## sdhal001

BabyDarling said:


> View attachment 3210256
> 
> 
> My (new to me) 20 yr old epi speedy 25 accompanying me to work



Wow, it looks amazing!!


----------



## Iamminda

BabyDarling said:


> View attachment 3210256
> 
> 
> My (new to me) 20 yr old epi speedy 25 accompanying me to work



Gorgeous!


----------



## BabyDarling

sdhal001 said:


> Wow, it looks amazing!!







Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous!




Thank you!  For a 20 yr old bag, the only issues I see are some stains on the inside and cracks on the handle glaze which I'm either going to get a quote for reglazing or DIY with a product called edge kote..


----------



## kdoll

my Bergamo GM is with me today [emoji51][emoji7] hope everyone's doing well. [emoji179]


----------



## BagLady14

Pochette Metis is shotgun today.


----------



## fabuleux

BagLady14 said:


> Pochette Metis is shotgun today.



Such a cutie!


----------



## LVoeletters

tlo said:


> Last night on my way to the Saks LV holiday event.
> 
> View attachment 3208022



wow this is gorgeous! what color is this?


----------



## TheFrench_Alix

BabyDarling said:


> View attachment 3210256
> 
> 
> My (new to me) 20 yr old epi speedy 25 accompanying me to work




love it !


----------



## tlo

LVoeletters said:


> wow this is gorgeous! what color is this?



Thanks LVoeletters!  It's the Infini.


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

Today was our theater's monthly day to volunteer at one of our local elementary schools. I knew the kids would like the fluffy bunny and I wouldn't worry about my bag.


----------



## Shann89

On our way to work


----------



## Speedster

My and my bags are green. We look after the planet by not driving and catching public transport. So here is my Neverfull at the bus stop on a grey Scottish morning in winter!


----------



## forever.elise

Speedster said:


> View attachment 3212054
> 
> 
> My and my bags are green. We look after the planet by not driving and catching public transport. So here is my Neverfull at the bus stop on a grey Scottish morning in winter!




I really like this, and certainly a first in this thread! [emoji122]&#127995; You make going green look chic! I love your Neverfull, and Europe has great public transportation...you don't need a car in a lot of places!


----------



## Speedster

forever.elise said:


> I really like this, and certainly a first in this thread! [emoji122]&#127995; You make going green look chic! I love your Neverfull, and Europe has great public transportation...you don't need a car in a lot of places!




Thank you! Luckily where I live the buses are great but a lot of rural places are left without public transport. So the government is forcing folk into cars.


----------



## marymulberry

Speedster said:


> View attachment 3212054
> 
> 
> My and my bags are green. We look after the planet by not driving and catching public transport. So here is my Neverfull at the bus stop on a grey Scottish morning in winter!




That's what I'm talking about!!


----------



## bugn

It's been pouring rain for daaaaaaaaays. So I have been using Speedy Ebene 25B but today used  Noir Twist MM.


----------



## litchi

Speedster said:


> View attachment 3212054
> 
> 
> My and my bags are green. We look after the planet by not driving and catching public transport. So here is my Neverfull at the bus stop on a grey Scottish morning in winter!



Love your post!  And your NF! &#128153;


----------



## balenciagamama7

Speedster said:


> View attachment 3212054
> 
> 
> My and my bags are green. We look after the planet by not driving and catching public transport. So here is my Neverfull at the bus stop on a grey Scottish morning in winter!



aw awesome! Europe's public transport is so much better than in the US. I just recently got a car after years of taking the bus and it makes things so much easier with University and my 3 year old, but does leave a much bigger footprint


----------



## bagjunkie1997

On our way to work


----------



## forever.elise

bagjunkie1997 said:


> On our way to work
> View attachment 3213877




Your Neverfull is AWESOME! Is your last name Fox? Or just a nickname? [emoji7] Love the colors you chose. They really compliment your bag!


----------



## bagjunkie1997

forever.elise said:


> Your Neverfull is AWESOME! Is your last name Fox? Or just a nickname? [emoji7] Love the colors you chose. They really compliment your bag!


Thank you! Yes, it's my last name


----------



## SoleAttraction

bagjunkie1997 said:


> On our way to work
> View attachment 3213877




So beautiful![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## renee46

bagjunkie1997 said:


> On our way to work
> View attachment 3213877


This is absolutely gorgeous.  May I ask which two colors these are?  Definitely my favorite combination!


----------



## MissCookie1983

My new Olympe (in Havane) riding with me to the office this morning!


----------



## fabuleux

MissCookie1983 said:


> My new Olympe (in Havane) riding with me to the office this morning!



Beautiful bag!


----------



## Louisgyal37

Taking my old girl for a spin...


----------



## Venessa84

bagjunkie1997 said:


> On our way to work
> View attachment 3213877


That bag is definitely a Fox!


----------



## bagjunkie1997

renee46 said:


> This is absolutely gorgeous.  May I ask which two colors these are?  Definitely my favorite combination!


Hi there! And thank you! The colors are moutarde and juane.


----------



## bagjunkie1997

SoleAttraction said:


> So beautiful![emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you! 



Venessa84 said:


> That bag is definitely a Fox!



Thank you!


----------



## tenKrat

My Retiro NM in Cerise


----------



## fabuleux

tenKrat said:


> My Retiro NM in Cerise
> View attachment 3216772



What a beauty! &#128525;


----------



## Mendezhm

tenKrat said:


> My Retiro NM in Cerise
> View attachment 3216772




So gorgeous! [emoji7]


----------



## allyloupuppy

MommyDaze said:


> All vachetta Alma out for a Sunday drive.



I LOVE this!!!!!!!


----------



## sdhal001

tenKrat said:


> My Retiro NM in Cerise
> View attachment 3216772



Wow, that pop of red! Looks amazing!


----------



## LvoemyLV

My totally MM with a hidden secret... My pochette Metis inside! I was in a rush and needed to slide a few extra papers in this morning lol!


----------



## mixlv

Here is a pic of my Louis Vuitton Retiro in Noir taken today in my hubby's brand new Mercedes he bought last night!  

It's been an exciting few weeks!

Here is an update video of my Retiro, how I store my bag, etc.  I would appreciate it if you all could give me your tips and hints about how to store my bags.  I would be VERY grateful.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1KRXKzISxlY

With love -

Wendy


----------



## fabuleux

mixlv said:


> Here is a pic of my Louis Vuitton Retiro in Noir taken today in my hubby's brand new Mercedes he bought last night!
> 
> It's been an exciting few weeks!
> 
> Here is an update video of my Retiro, how I store my bag, etc.  I would appreciate it if you all could give me your tips and hints about how to store my bags.  I would be VERY grateful.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1KRXKzISxlY
> 
> With love -
> 
> Wendy



Such a beauty!


----------



## historygal

I hung out with my Totally today since I needed to finish some last minute Christmas shopping.


----------



## scndlslv

Brigitte and I rolling with the top down on Xmas Eve in the Dallas area. 70 degree days in December = AMAZING


----------



## Weekend shopper

Using my Noir Retiro today


----------



## Camaro Chic

scndlslv said:


> Brigitte and I rolling with the top down on Xmas Eve in the Dallas area. 70 degree days in December = AMAZING


----------



## Camaro Chic

This lovely lady is keeping me happy today. I never tire of looking at her! Cerise Kimono.


----------



## Leo the Lion

Camaro Chic said:


> This lovely lady is keeping me happy today. I never tire of looking at her! Cerise Kimono.


What a beauty!


----------



## Venessa84

Camaro Chic said:


> This lovely lady is keeping me happy today. I never tire of looking at her! Cerise Kimono.


Just simply gorgeous!


----------



## pjhm

Introducing Ms. magenta Totem


----------



## Havanese 28

pjhm said:


> Introducing Ms. magenta Totem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3224991


I'm so happy to see you carrying this bag!  It is Beautiful!  Those colors look fabulous together and really look nice with the monogram.  I think this is a purchase you'll get lots of enjoyment from!


----------



## pjhm

Havanese 28 said:


> I'm so happy to see you carrying this bag!  It is Beautiful!  Those colors look fabulous together and really look nice with the monogram.  I think this is a purchase you'll get lots of enjoyment from!




 Thank you, Dina! 
I'm having fun with it wearing solid colored sweaters with jeans. My husband gave me a magenta turtle neck and the bag made the outfit! I was drawn to the bag's handles, it's carefree like the Speedy Ebene.


----------



## frivofrugalista

pjhm said:


> Introducing Ms. magenta Totem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3224991




Gorgeous passenger!


----------



## pjhm

frivofrugalista said:


> Gorgeous passenger!


Thank you, Frivofrugalusta!


----------



## Havanese 28

pjhm said:


> Thank you, Dina!
> I'm having fun with it wearing solid colored sweaters with jeans. My husband gave me a magenta turtle neck and the bag made the outfit! I was drawn to the bag's handles, it's carefree like the Speedy Ebene.


You're welcome!  Actually, seeing this bag ( monogram Speedy with some gorgeous color) has inspired me to finally get a Mon Mono Speedy!  I'll be ordering in a few days.  No colored handles, however.

Your bag is so pretty.


----------



## Venessa84

First snow my Palm Springs Backpack has seen


----------



## Leo the Lion

pjhm said:


> Introducing Ms. magenta Totem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3224991


A true, untique beauty!!!


----------



## Leo the Lion

Venessa84 said:


> View attachment 3225496
> 
> 
> First snow my Palm Springs Backpack has seen


I'm really liking this one! Love the bag charm on her too


----------



## pjhm

Leo the Lion said:


> A true, untique beauty!!!


Thanks- you were the inspiration from your video when you said the magic words---something like "A monogram Speedy with no vachetta--carefree bag..."
that did it--I love it-
Patt


----------



## Venessa84

Leo the Lion said:


> I'm really liking this one! Love the bag charm on her too



I was excited when LV came out with a "school bag" backpack and always love dressing up my bags.


----------



## fabuleux

Venessa84 said:


> View attachment 3225496
> 
> 
> First snow my Palm Springs Backpack has seen



These backpacks are a huge hit!


----------



## Havanese 28

Venessa84 said:


> View attachment 3225496
> 
> 
> First snow my Palm Springs Backpack has seen


So pretty and looks as if it's functional too!


----------



## Venessa84

fabuleux said:


> These backpacks are a huge hit!


Definitely a hit in my eyes!


----------



## Venessa84

Havanese 28 said:


> So pretty and looks as if it's functional too!


Thank you!  Killing 2 birds with one stone, can't ask for anything better than that.


----------



## Leo the Lion

pjhm said:


> Thanks- you were the inspiration from your video when you said the magic words---something like "A monogram Speedy with no vachetta--carefree bag..."
> that did it--I love it-
> Patt


Hi Patt, awww thanks! They are making more carefree monogram pieces and I like it. Vachetta is great too but I love how the leather won't show the age of the bags. Enjoy your new treasure! A true classic.


----------



## ShoreGrl

Not in my passenger seat at the moment, but keeping me company in my office. 

My very first LV. My dh surprised me for Christmas. I screamed when I opened the paper and saw the brown box with orange bow! I am so in love with this bag.


----------



## Venessa84

ShoreGrl said:


> Not in my passenger seat at the moment, but keeping me company in my office.
> 
> My very first LV. My dh surprised me for Christmas. I screamed when I opened the paper and saw the brown box with orange bow! I am so in love with this bag.
> 
> View attachment 3226450


What an awesome surprise!  Congrats!!


----------



## lvgoddess

ShoreGrl said:


> Not in my passenger seat at the moment, but keeping me company in my office.
> 
> My very first LV. My dh surprised me for Christmas. I screamed when I opened the paper and saw the brown box with orange bow! I am so in love with this bag.
> 
> View attachment 3226450



Congrats and enjoy her! ! ! &#128518;


----------



## AllthingsLV

ShoreGrl said:


> Not in my passenger seat at the moment, but keeping me company in my office.
> 
> My very first LV. My dh surprised me for Christmas. I screamed when I opened the paper and saw the brown box with orange bow! I am so in love with this bag.
> 
> View attachment 3226450




Congratulations!!!!  I have a Damier GM and a Monogram MM and I love everything about them.


----------



## designer1

Christmas was a week ago yet I'm still shopping !


----------



## myluvofbags

designer1 said:


> Christmas was a week ago yet I'm still shopping !
> 
> View attachment 3227574



Quite stunning bag and wallet. Which style is the bag?


----------



## designer1

myluvofbags said:


> Quite stunning bag and wallet. Which style is the bag?




Thanks. It's the Cabas Rivington [emoji2]


----------



## canyongirl

Spending New Years Day with my new love


----------



## mlm05004

canyongirl said:


> Spending New Years Day with my new love
> View attachment 3228586




Gorgeous! Happy new year !


----------



## frivofrugalista

canyongirl said:


> Spending New Years Day with my new love
> View attachment 3228586




Beautify passenger!


----------



## Leo the Lion

ShoreGrl said:


> Not in my passenger seat at the moment, but keeping me company in my office.
> 
> My very first LV. My dh surprised me for Christmas. I screamed when I opened the paper and saw the brown box with orange bow! I am so in love with this bag.
> 
> View attachment 3226450


What a sweet hubby! Congrats!!!


----------



## Louisgyal37

First day out with my new luv...


----------



## janiesea3

Louisgyal37 said:


> First day out with my new luv...




Whoa!! Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Louisgyal37 said:


> First day out with my new luv...



That color is stunning.


----------



## Louisgyal37

janiesea3 said:


> Whoa!! Gorgeous!!!!!





Iamminda said:


> That color is stunning.



Thank you!!! My favorite color to date. I'm hoping LV makes more similar colors in the near future!!


----------



## aimeng

Louisgyal37 said:


> First day out with my new luv...




Amazing! What color is this?


----------



## Havanese 28

Louisgyal37 said:


> First day out with my new luv...


Beautiful bag and such a gorgeous color!


----------



## Louisgyal37

aimeng said:


> Amazing! What color is this?



It's the color iris


----------



## Louisgyal37

Havanese 28 said:


> Beautiful bag and such a gorgeous color!



Thank you, Havanese. It's definitely a chameleon in a good way..


----------



## frivofrugalista

Louisgyal37 said:


> First day out with my new luv...




Gorgeous!!!


----------



## jwessels

Louisgyal37 said:


> Taking my old girl for a spin...




Your old girl doesnt look old, the vachetta looks perfect! Very nice bag!


----------



## Venessa84

Louisgyal37 said:


> First day out with my new luv...




My fave LV color too!  What size did you end up with?


----------



## Louisgyal37

Venessa84 said:


> My fave LV color too!  What size did you end up with?



The mm size...holds a ton without feeling heavy on the shoulder. I'm trying to behave and not give in to purchasing another


----------



## Tralynn

Cat2015 said:


> Usually my purchases are well considered; crazy research for weeks and weeks.  However, after viewing many YouTube videos the last couple days - then a boutique trip - I couldn't resist!  Retiro NM's first day out and about! Woohoo &#128525;


Love your bag,


----------



## Tralynn

clu13 said:


> Jasper sc riding with the top down
> 
> View attachment 3156145


What kind of car is your handbag in? I have never seen blue interior? Beautiful!


----------



## nailgirl70

Looping MM


----------



## scndlslv

nailgirl70 said:


> Looping MM


An oldie but a goodie. I've always loved this bag.


----------



## CornishMon

View attachment 3232295


----------



## uhpharm01

Louisgyal37 said:


> First day out with my new luv...



Very nice


----------



## Havanese 28

CornishMon said:


> View attachment 3232295


This bag is so beautiful, I never tire of looking at it!  I adore it in every size, material and color.  Yours looks brand new.


----------



## Lizzys

CornishMon said:


> View attachment 3232295



So beautiful!  Nice, crisp and new looking.  What is in the small box?


----------



## CornishMon

Havanese 28 said:


> This bag is so beautiful, I never tire of looking at it!  I adore it in every size, material and color.  Yours looks brand new.







Lizzys said:


> So beautiful!  Nice, crisp and new looking.  What is in the small box?




Yes she is a beauty!  Three years old ladies!  Lol my oldest LV!  

Aah the box is a bright surprise for later!


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

CornishMon said:


> View attachment 3232295




So classic and absolutely gorgeous! I've contemplated one for years but I'm scared to pieces by the bottom. Congratulations!!!


----------



## pjhm

CornishMon said:


> View attachment 3232295




I can't get over how good yours looks after three years- the vachetta looks brand new. Mine is 1/2 as old and the vachetta has darkened even though I tried to prevent it from happening. You must take extremely good care of your bags, and I could learn from it.........


----------



## Havanese 28

PinkInTheBlue said:


> So classic and absolutely gorgeous! I've contemplated one for years but I'm scared to pieces by the bottom. Congratulations!!!


+1.  I feel exactly the same way.  When I see one that's been properly cared for and it has a beautiful patina, I think it's the most beautiful of all of the LV Classic bags.


----------



## CornishMon

pjhm said:


> I can't get over how good yours looks after three years- the vachetta looks brand new. Mine is 1/2 as old and the vachetta has darkened even though I tried to prevent it from happening. You must take extremely good care of your bags, and I could learn from it.........




Thank you.  Yes I do take much pride in my bags.  Using the old Alma is carefully thought out because she's not the most convenient bag in the bunch.  And yes all the vachetta is crazy but I don't let it scare me.  I do not treat my bags I just let the process happen.


----------



## CornishMon

View attachment 3233012


----------



## myluvofbags

CornishMon said:


> View attachment 3233012



Great looking bag, I love the feminine pleats. I'll be using my Tivoli pm today.


----------



## Leo the Lion

CornishMon said:


> View attachment 3232295


A true classic beauty, Congrats Hun!


----------



## Leo the Lion

CornishMon said:


> View attachment 3233012


I've always wanted this bag! She has company today with your new folio! LoVe both!!


----------



## irishjj

Running around the city today with my handy TP26[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## joyfulone

irishjj said:


> Running around the city today with my handy TP26[emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3233252


 

I have been contemplating getting this pouch and now seeing it as a wristlet clutch with the dragonne strap it looks amazing! I am definitely stopping by LV this week!


----------



## frivofrugalista

moved into Bastille for the week.


----------



## SweetLV123

frivofrugalista said:


> View attachment 3233562
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moved into Bastille for the week.



Gorgeous color!


----------



## Lizzyann

frivofrugalista said:


> View attachment 3233562
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moved into Bastille for the week.



Oh my!!!  So so beautiful!  Is this the Iris in the MM?   Love!


----------



## frivofrugalista

SweetLV123 said:


> Gorgeous color!



Thank you 


Lizzyann said:


> Oh my!!!  So so beautiful!  Is this the Iris in the MM?   Love!



Yes it is, one of my favourite bags thanks!


----------



## Iamminda

frivofrugalista said:


> View attachment 3233562
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moved into Bastille for the week.



Gorgeous color -- love this one


----------



## frivofrugalista

Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous color -- love this one




Thanks lady [emoji4][emoji170]


----------



## happygirl78

today I'm hanging with my old bff the moutsseuris mm backpack! My senior lady is out for a little spin!


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

My comfort bag. My "old faithful".


----------



## Venessa84

frivofrugalista said:


> View attachment 3233562
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moved into Bastille for the week.


What a beauty!


----------



## Dany_37

Artsy riding shotgun this morning


----------



## pjhm

frivofrugalista said:


> View attachment 3233562
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moved into Bastille for the week.




Wow! That is a beauty. Would love to see it on your shoulder should you be so inclined to model it!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Venessa84 said:


> What a beauty!



Thank you.


pjhm said:


> Wow! That is a beauty. Would love to see it on your shoulder should you be so inclined to model it!



Thanks, the handles doesn't fit over the shoulder so i usually carry by hand or over shoulder with the long strap.


----------



## pjhm

frivofrugalista said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> Thanks, the handles doesn't fit over the shoulder so i usually carry by hand or over shoulder with the long strap.




Understand, I meant with the shoulder strap should you decide to model it.


----------



## frivofrugalista

pjhm said:


> Understand, I meant with the shoulder strap should you decide to model it.




Here you go, found a few older photos on the shoulder


----------



## frivofrugalista

And hand held


----------



## pjhm

frivofrugalista said:


> Here you go, found a few older photos on the shoulder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235028


Lovely- great length thank you for modeling- bag is perfect for traveling as you can put your boarding pass in zip compartment and not have to open your bag. Looks great on you!


----------



## frivofrugalista

pjhm said:


> Lovely- great length thank you for modeling- bag is perfect for traveling as you can put your boarding pass in zip compartment and not have to open your bag. Looks great on you!




And that's exactly what I do, it's perfect for traveling as you can see. And because it's squishy, it fits under the seats. Thank you


----------



## vanhornink

happygirl78 said:


> View attachment 3233910
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> today I'm hanging with my old bff the moutsseuris mm backpack! My senior lady is out for a little spin!



You make me miss mine badly I sold mine a few months ago. She was my BFF too I bought her January 2002 I felt like she was sitting around a lot and was small for me
 I purchased a new to me Alma in monogram.


----------



## Weekend shopper

Using my Metis today


----------



## Weekend shopper

Using my Menthe Alma today


----------



## pjhm

Weekend shopper said:


> Using my Menthe Alma today
> 
> View attachment 3235932




Love green - can't tell you how many times I checked that bag out online. Do you use her much?


----------



## SakuraSakura

pjhm said:


> I can't get over how good yours looks after three years- the vachetta looks brand new. Mine is 1/2 as old and the vachetta has darkened even though I tried to prevent it from happening. You must take extremely good care of your bags, and I could learn from it.........




Neither can I. Wow.


----------



## Weekend shopper

pjhm said:


> Love green - can't tell you how many times I checked that bag out online. Do you use her much?



I use her probably once a month


----------



## nailgirl70

Alma


----------



## fabuleux

frivofrugalista said:


> And hand held
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235029



I love this color!


----------



## fabuleux

Weekend shopper said:


> Using my Menthe Alma today
> 
> View attachment 3235932



Such a classic!


----------



## Weekend shopper

fabuleux said:


> Such a classic!



Thank you


----------



## frivofrugalista

fabuleux said:


> I love this color!




Thank you!


----------



## Havanese 28

Weekend shopper said:


> Using my Menthe Alma today
> 
> View attachment 3235932


This green is so gorgeous and classic.  Lucky you!


----------



## Havanese 28

frivofrugalista said:


> And hand held
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3235029


This bag is beautiful in this color!  It looks great on you.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Havanese 28 said:


> This bag is beautiful in this color!  It looks great on you.




Thank you, I love the iris colour!


----------



## slyyls

My Speedy 30 sporting her new Love Handles protective handle wraps.


----------



## Weekend shopper

Havanese 28 said:


> This green is so gorgeous and classic.  Lucky you!



Thank you


----------



## Iamminda

Weekend shopper said:


> Using my Metis today
> View attachment 3235393





Weekend shopper said:


> Using my Menthe Alma today
> 
> View attachment 3235932



Two pretty bags!


----------



## Weekend shopper

Iamminda said:


> Two pretty bags!



Thank you


----------



## LV Bags Lover

Hi. Mono Alma BB is in my passenger seat.


----------



## Donauwaller

LV Bags Lover said:


> Hi. Mono Alma BB is in my passenger seat.


Lovely with this huge puff!!!


----------



## LV Bags Lover

Donauwaller said:


> Lovely with this huge puff!!!



Thanks! I bought it from Farla. 

Attached another shot of it. It has 3 different tones.


----------



## CornishMon

LV Bags Lover said:


> Hi. Mono Alma BB is in my passenger seat.




Beautiful


----------



## maye

Melie is with me today [emoji16]


----------



## PamK

maye said:


> Melie is with me today [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3237174




That is a lovely bag! Congratulations!


----------



## jax818

Sorry for the sideways picture.  Took my epi petite noe out today. Loving her all over again!


----------



## CornishMon

maye said:


> Melie is with me today [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3237174




This is a site!


----------



## maye

PamK said:


> That is a lovely bag! Congratulations!





CornishMon said:


> This is a site!



Thank you to both!!


----------



## CornishMon

maye said:


> Thank you to both!!




I wasn't suppose to be buying bags but this reminds me of my missed Delightful OM and the bagatelle which I secretly wished for in Mono!


----------



## maye

CornishMon said:


> I wasn't suppose to be buying bags but this reminds me of my missed Delightful OM and the bagatelle which I secretly wished for in Mono!


A great combo of both bags


----------



## clu13

Tried and true rainy day beater bag


----------



## fabuleux

maye said:


> Melie is with me today [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3237174



I love this new hobo! It looks beautiful! &#9728;&#65039;&#9728;&#65039;&#9728;&#65039;


----------



## fabuleux

jax818 said:


> Sorry for the sideways picture.  Took my epi petite noe out today. Loving her all over again!



Noé in cuir épi is such a forever classic! 
&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Havanese 28

maye said:


> Melie is with me today [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3237174


Beautiful!


----------



## Weekend shopper

maye said:


> Melie is with me today [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3237174



Congrats,  really liking this new style




jax818 said:


> Sorry for the sideways picture.  Took my epi petite noe out today. Loving her all over again!



What a beauty!


----------



## jax818

Weekend shopper said:


> Congrats,  really liking this new style
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a beauty!



Thank you!


----------



## jax818

fabuleux said:


> Noé in cuir épi is such a forever classic!
> &#10084;&#65039;



It is!  I really need to use her more often.


----------



## PamK

Cherry SC along for the ride today!


----------



## SweetPandaBear

My oldie but goodie Papillon 30.  I haven't used her in awhile and was debating on whether to sell it.  I think I will keep her around ;o


----------



## frivofrugalista

PamK said:


> Cherry SC along for the ride today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3238221




What a beauty![emoji7]


----------



## PamK

frivofrugalista said:


> What a beauty![emoji7]




Thanks - she's one of my favorites!


----------



## tlo

Sienna MM on a rainy day.


----------



## Donauwaller

tlo said:


> Sienna MM on a rainy day.
> 
> View attachment 3242037



And look how lovely she's dressed up! Gorgious &#129303;


----------



## tlo

Donauwaller said:


> And look how lovely she's dressed up! Gorgious &#129303;



Thanks Donaualler


----------



## Venessa84

PamK said:


> Cherry SC along for the ride today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3238221


Love this with the charm and hot stamp!


----------



## drspock7

This one....


----------



## PamK

Venessa84 said:


> Love this with the charm and hot stamp!




Thank you very much! [emoji3]


----------



## Cnelson12

maye said:


> Melie is with me today [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3237174



She looks great! How are you l,I got her so far? I haven't been able to use mine it's -30 out and snowing


----------



## Cnelson12

frivofrugalista said:


> View attachment 3233562
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moved into Bastille for the week.


That is a beautiful color for a purse!


----------



## Cnelson12

CornishMon said:


> View attachment 3232295



I was looking at buying a alma mm and this pic is making me want one again!


----------



## Cnelson12

Leo the Lion said:


> Yikes, never thought I'd say this but....this one might be my top favorite. She's slim, petite and structured



Gorgeous!


----------



## Jordyaddict

My neverfull coming along for the ride this morning .


----------



## lvlover365

tlo said:


> Sienna MM on a rainy day.
> 
> View attachment 3242037




Wow! Love this bag. I think it's the best one they are selling right now.


----------



## CornishMon

Cnelson12 said:


> I was looking at buying a alma mm and this pic is making me want one again!




Why thank you.


----------



## tlo

lvlover365 said:


> Wow! Love this bag. I think it's the best one they are selling right now.



Thank you lvlover365!!  I LOVE this bag!!!!


----------



## annie1

Rain snow mixed day


----------



## Cnelson12

LiSAANN said:


> My Estrela NM in noir =]


How are you liking this bag and how is it holding up? Tia


----------



## nailgirl70

Ms. Eva


----------



## LiSAANN

I still love it today as much as the day i brought it home I DID have a little issue though. But was offered a replacement and everything is fine now. About 4-5 months after I purchased it a piece of the lining broke and started to try and pop through the inside lining of the bag. (Wtf!) I took it in the day I noticed it (a Saturday) and dropped it off with my sales associate. I figured I would just have to get it repaired. He called me that Monday and told me they could replace the bag. That was a relief. I haven't had any issues with the new bag....I watch it like a hawk and it is my most used bag.


----------



## annie1

Love her 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
artsy in Aubre


----------



## Donauwaller

annie1 said:


> Love her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3246279
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> artsy in Aubre




What a gorgious, rich color - beautiful bag [emoji7]


----------



## annie1

Donauwaller said:


> What a gorgious, rich color - beautiful bag [emoji7]




It's slouched over lol put thank you


----------



## Cyra

drspock7 said:


> View attachment 3242273
> 
> 
> This one....



So cute!!


----------



## Dany_37

SweetPandaBear said:


> My oldie but goodie Papillon 30.  I haven't used her in awhile and was debating on whether to sell it.  I think I will keep her around ;o



Such a cute classic!!  I was watching the movie 9 to 5 the other day and saw one.  Goes to show that LV is simply timeless and remains relevant through the years no matter the style.


----------



## mellowdee

My 10+ year old Speedy 25. Haven't carried this in YEARS. Thought I'd try using it again.


----------



## Tinklemd

Newbie to the LV thread.  Totally didn't know there was a passenger seat thread and posted in action thread. [emoji16] Love my trusty SF Neverfull GM that I can carry rain or shine! 



Thanks for letting me share! [emoji4]


----------



## myluvofbags

Siena PM


----------



## fabuleux

Tinklemd said:


> Newbie to the LV thread.  Totally didn't know there was a passenger seat thread and posted in action thread. [emoji16] Love my trusty SF Neverfull GM that I can carry rain or shine!
> View attachment 3247602
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! [emoji4]



I like the color of the font. So refreshing from all the pinks.


----------



## bellabean12

The Retiro fist day out!!


----------



## Iamminda

annie1 said:


> Love her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3246279
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> artsy in Aubre



Gorgeous color!  



myluvofbags said:


> Siena PM



Really like this one!   Tried it on last summer and it's definitely on my wishlist.


----------



## Tinklemd

fabuleux said:


> I like the color of the font. So refreshing from all the pinks.




Thanks, fabuleux!


----------



## forever.elise

bellabean12 said:


> The Retiro fist day out!!




Love your bag and SLGs! Do you use both wallets at once?


----------



## LeslieP

My Retiro nm &#128525;


----------



## AllthingsLV

Riding with my new to me LV Hampstead MM today


----------



## cheidel

AllthingsLV said:


> Riding with my new to me LV Hampstead MM today
> 
> View attachment 3248469




Very pretty, love the scarf and the charm!!!


----------



## vanhornink

Miss Alma


----------



## AllthingsLV

cheidel said:


> Very pretty, love the scarf and the charm!!!




Thanks!  I've been wanting a Hampstead MM for a long time and finally got a deal on eBay that was so amazing it scared me.  But I got the thumbs up from the TPF authentication thread this morning, so I decided to take her out for a spin. 

I love her[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## AllthingsLV

bellabean12 said:


> The Retiro fist day out!!




Gorgeous!!!


----------



## AllthingsLV

SweetPandaBear said:


> My oldie but goodie Papillon 30.  I haven't used her in awhile and was debating on whether to sell it.  I think I will keep her around ;o




Love a classic.  She's beautiful, you gotta keep her. Seems like every collection should have a Speedy and/or a Papillon.  Shoot, why not both??


----------



## caitlinrose88

bellabean12 said:


> The Retiro fist day out!!




Oh my goodness I die for those multicolor pieces! I desperately need to find some preloved ones [emoji24]


----------



## uhpharm01

bellabean12 said:


> The Retiro fist day out!!



Great collection. Love the purse.


----------



## SweetPandaBear

AllthingsLV said:


> Love a classic.  She's beautiful, you gotta keep her. Seems like every collection should have a Speedy and/or a Papillon.  Shoot, why not both??



Thank you for the kind comment!  She is my first LV and it wasn't until recently that I was considering selling her.  I guess I just needed some reassurance 

I don't own a Speedy yet and I should work on it! Lolz


----------



## SweetPandaBear

Dany_37 said:


> Such a cute classic!!  I was watching the movie 9 to 5 the other day and saw one.  Goes to show that LV is simply timeless and remains relevant through the years no matter the style.



Thank you!  I totally agree and comments like yours is reassuring to keeping mine.


----------



## KC2370

vanhornink said:


> Miss Alma



Gorgeous!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

maye said:


> Melie is with me today [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3237174



I`ve never seen this before...it`s beautiful!


----------



## vanhornink

KC2370 said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you


----------



## luvspurses

AllthingsLV said:


> Riding with my new to me LV Hampstead MM today
> 
> View attachment 3248469


love this bag. i've been carrying the hampstead azur mm and honestly it's one of my favorite bags. i was wondering about the damier ebene straps. do you find them comfortable to carry?


----------



## LVReezy

How are you liking your Hampstead MM @alltingsLV? Ive been thinking about this bag in comparison to the neverfull mm..


----------



## AllthingsLV

LVReezy said:


> How are you liking your Hampstead MM @alltingsLV? Ive been thinking about this bag in comparison to the neverfull mm..




I really like it!!!  It's heavy though so I have to be mindful of what I put in it.  Unlike my Neverfull MM & GM, I could put twice as much in those & it would still be a fairly light load.  Other than that she's perfect.  You can't go wrong with either choice.  I've had my Damier Neverfull GM since 2010 & she's been my weekday workhorse never letting me down.  I have not been gentle with it & she's still perfect.  I got my Mono Neverfull MM in 2013 & used it nonstop for about 2 years unless I was traveling then I switched back to the GM. But that MM has been an awesome bag, I mean amazing.  My hope is that my experience with the Hampstead is just as enjoyable.  But so far so good!!!


----------



## AllthingsLV

luvspurses said:


> love this bag. i've been carrying the hampstead azur mm and honestly it's one of my favorite bags. i was wondering about the damier ebene straps. do you find them comfortable to carry?




I can see how the Hampstead would be your favorite.  I'm loving her & I think the straps are really comfortable.  Today was the first real test. Just got back in the house from a Saturday full of errands.  Grocery store, 2 malls, Michael's Crafts, Costco & then dinner with the family & 
I was completely happy with the bag all day.


----------



## luvspurses

AllthingsLV said:


> I can see how the Hampstead would be your favorite.  I'm loving her & I think the straps are really comfortable.  Today was the first real test. Just got back in the house from a Saturday full of errands.  Grocery store, 2 malls, Michael's Crafts, Costco & then dinner with the family &
> I was completely happy with the bag all day.



That's great! Might have to put the ebene on my radar. Congrats on ur beautiful hampstead!


----------



## Meesh202

AllthingsLV said:


> Riding with my new to me LV Hampstead MM today
> 
> View attachment 3248469



Love that bag! I have the Azur! Best money I spent!


----------



## MrsGlamorous

Tons of Errands and this Prada Luce Tote is coming with.. [emoji7]


----------



## gottabagit

MrsGlamorous said:


> View attachment 3250812
> 
> 
> Tons of Errands and this Prada Luce Tote is coming with.. [emoji7]



Beautiful


----------



## LVlover1975

bellabean12 said:


> The Retiro fist day out!!



Beautiful bag and SLG collection to go inside her! So pretty!


----------



## LVlover1975

drspock7 said:


> View attachment 3242273
> 
> 
> This one....



I love all of the bags you showcase. They are beautiful!


----------



## tenKrat

Bordeaux Dora Ultrasoft MM!


----------



## Pourquoipas2

my beloved vintage kelly from 1998,,


----------



## fabuleux

tenKrat said:


> Bordeaux Dora Ultrasoft MM!
> View attachment 3252940



Gorgeous!


----------



## fabuleux

Gellingh said:


> View attachment 3253052
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my beloved vintage kelly from 1998,,



This a Louis Vuitton forum...


----------



## fabuleux

MrsGlamorous said:


> View attachment 3250812
> 
> 
> Tons of Errands and this Prada Luce Tote is coming with.. [emoji7]



This is a Louis Vuitton sub-forum... Can we please keep it to Louis Vuitton bags? Thanks!


----------



## fabuleux

LeslieP said:


> My Retiro nm &#128525;



Looking good!


----------



## Pourquoipas2

Wasn't obvious to me, sorry


----------



## scndlslv

Gellingh said:


> Wasn't obvious to me, sorry


No worries! Here's the Hermes thread http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/hermes-riding-in-the-passenger-seat-929726.html


----------



## socallvlover

My DE Neverfull as my faithful copilot


----------



## socallvlover

tenKrat said:


> Bordeaux Dora Ultrasoft MM!
> View attachment 3252940


The leather and the color are absolutely beautiful!!  #goals


----------



## Preet

My beautiful LV 7 Days a Week bag in Monogram!!


----------



## LVoeBenedicte

Maiden voyage&#128525;


----------



## MissCookie1983

My two new beauties!  Empreinte Montaigne GM in Noir and Daily Organizer wallet in Noir.


----------



## uhpharm01

MissCookie1983 said:


> My two new beauties!  Empreinte Montaigne GM in Noir and Daily Organizer wallet in Noir.



Very nice. Love the montagine in the empreinte leather.


----------



## forever.elise

Preet said:


> View attachment 3254072
> 
> My beautiful LV 7 Days a Week bag in Monogram!!




Now this is a business bag! Wow, pretty special!


----------



## Preet

Thank you so much forever.elise! I actually will be using this as a regular bag. I just love the compartments and the outside pockets!! I love it!!


----------



## fabuleux

Preet said:


> View attachment 3254072
> 
> My beautiful LV 7 Days a Week bag in Monogram!!



It looks good! The men bags are really awesome!


----------



## CornishMon

Preet said:


> View attachment 3254072
> 
> My beautiful LV 7 Days a Week bag in Monogram!!




Love this what is it?


----------



## Preet

CornishMon said:


> Love this what is it?




Hi CornishMon. It's the Monogram 7 Days a Week bag. Under the men's section. However I'm using this as my regular handbag. It comes in this Monogram, as well as the Graphite and all black leather. It has the two front zippers. Silver hardware. Inside it's burgundy and has two pen loops, an iPad section, and four flap pockets. Also comes with a very thick and sturdy black strap and of course has the two black leather handles.  These handles are considerably bigger than Speedy handles and I  carry it on the crook of my arm as well. I love the numerous compartments and absolutely LVOE the exterior . pockets! No more hunting for my phone or keys or Bluetooth!!


----------



## MJDaisy

MissCookie1983 said:


> My two new beauties!  Empreinte Montaigne GM in Noir and Daily Organizer wallet in Noir.




omg your bag is drool worthy.


----------



## CornishMon

Preet said:


> Hi CornishMon. It's the Monogram 7 Days a Week bag. Under the men's section. However I'm using this as my regular handbag. It comes in this Monogram, as well as the Graphite and all black leather. It has the two front zippers. Silver hardware. Inside it's burgundy and has two pen loops, an iPad section, and four flap pockets. Also comes with a very thick and sturdy black strap and of course has the two black leather handles.  These handles are considerably bigger than Speedy handles and I  carry it on the crook of my arm as well. I love the numerous compartments and absolutely LVOE the exterior . pockets! No more hunting for my phone or keys or Bluetooth!!




Wow thanks for the in depth description!  Beautiful bag indeed.  May have to look in the men's section.  I'd love to see a mod shot if you could?  Just something about the monogram and black leather that makes me shutter!


----------



## Preet

CornishMon said:


> Wow thanks for the in depth description!  Beautiful bag indeed.  May have to look in the men's section.  I'd love to see a mod shot if you could?  Just something about the monogram and black leather that makes me shutter!




Absolutely I can/will do that for you tomorrow. It's a fantastic bag. And since so many of the bags now have the black leather, such as the Retiro NM, Estrela NM, and the Daily Organiser wallet, this bag does not look masculine at all. I think it looks great as an everyday bag. But then again, I've been using the Taiga leather Atoll as my everyday wallet for the past six years! Maybe I just prefer the men's items...


----------



## canyongirl

LVoeBenedicte said:


> Maiden voyage&#128525;


Looks gorgeous with your charm


----------



## AllthingsLV

Preet said:


> View attachment 3254072
> 
> My beautiful LV 7 Days a Week bag in Monogram!!




Now THAT is a beautiful bag[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Preet

AllthingsLV said:


> Now THAT is a beautiful bag[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




Thank you. I agree!! After buying/selling/returning so many beautiful bags that somehow just didn't "fit" me 100%, i came across this beauty... I can't describe how much I lvoe this bag. I keep staring at it lol.


----------



## Michelle44

Every time I see this bag I want it more.  Love it!


----------



## AllthingsLV

Preet said:


> Thank you. I agree!! After buying/selling/returning so many beautiful bags that somehow just didn't "fit" me 100%, i came across this beauty... I can't describe how much I lvoe this bag. I keep staring at it lol.




That's love!!!  I completely understand.  I haven't felt the way about a bag in a long time.  Like you said, I've bought/sold many, many bags, and searched for months, a few times years, for that bag that I thought took my breath away.  Then I get it, appreciate it for a few months and then I put it away and go back to my Neverfull.  I love my Neverfull, but because it's a workhorse.  

Uh-oh, now you got me thinking....


----------



## Preet

AllthingsLV said:


> That's love!!!  I completely understand.  I haven't felt the way about a bag in a long time.  Like you said, I've bought/sold many, many bags, and searched for months, a few times years, for that bag that I thought took my breath away.  Then I get it, appreciate it for a few months and then I put it away and go back to my Neverfull.  I love my Neverfull, but because it's a workhorse.
> 
> Uh-oh, now you got me thinking....




Why is it so hard lol?! There's always  ONE FATAL FLAW! And it's always something I can't ignore, even though the bag is gorgeous. I think at the end of the day, I have to have a functional bag. Otherwise I become aggravated and annoyed and.. It goes up for sale lol. I've learned the hard way. It has to be a functional "work horse" like you said...


----------



## LVoeBenedicte

bellabean12 said:


> The Retiro fist day out!!



Prettyy&#128525; 
This pic makes me so happy *love*


----------



## Cnelson12

Preet said:


> View attachment 3254072
> 
> My beautiful LV 7 Days a Week bag in Monogram!!


What bag is this?????


----------



## jennytanjenny

Can this bag go over your shoulder? It's beautiful!


----------



## fabuleux

jennytanjenny said:


> Can this bag go over your shoulder? It's beautiful!





If you are asking the 7 Days a Week in mono Macassar, it's designed to be hand carried. It would be too small for the shoulders.


----------



## Preet

fabuleux said:


> If you are asking the 7 Days a Week in mono Macassar, it's designed to be hand carried. It would be too small for the shoulders.
> 
> View attachment 3254805




It does come with a strap so can be shoulder and crossbody carried. You can also purchase a leather strap for it, however I just use the strap that came with my Monogram Montaigne GM.


----------



## fabuleux

Preet said:


> It does come with a strap so can be shoulder and crossbody carried. You can also purchase a leather strap for it, however I just use the strap that came with my Monogram Montaigne GM.



I think Jenny was asking about the short handles.


----------



## tenKrat

Damier ebene Uzes tote with her brand new red lining. I waited three months to get her back from the repair center in California. 

I love the buckled front pockets.


----------



## CornishMon

tenKrat said:


> Damier ebene Uzes tote with her brand new red lining. I waited three months to get her back from the repair center in California.
> 
> I love the buckled front pockets.
> 
> View attachment 3255453




Very nice!


----------



## Lilylovelv




----------



## gottabagit

tenKrat said:


> Bordeaux Dora Ultrasoft MM!
> View attachment 3252940



Very nice!


----------



## hanamaru3

Enjoying a sunny day with my artsy...


----------



## Iamminda

hanamaru3 said:


> Enjoying a sunny day with my artsy...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255646



Beautiful!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Griotte SL


----------



## Iamminda

frivofrugalista said:


> Griotte SL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255948



Such a gorgeous red!


----------



## Havanese 28

frivofrugalista said:


> Griotte SL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255948


This color is gorgeous, especially in the Soft Lockit!


----------



## Preet

Not in my passenger seat, but beside me at work


----------



## frivofrugalista

Iamminda said:


> Such a gorgeous red!







Havanese 28 said:


> This color is gorgeous, especially in the Soft Lockit!




Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## PamK

Preet said:


> View attachment 3255984
> 
> Not in my passenger seat, but beside me at work




That is one gorgeous bag! Do you use it as a briefcase? [emoji1]


----------



## Preet

PamK said:


> That is one gorgeous bag! Do you use it as a briefcase? [emoji1]




I actually use is as my regular purse. I love the outside pockets and compartments inside... Top zip...black leather...everything lol


----------



## frivofrugalista

Nano alma


----------



## Donauwaller

frivofrugalista said:


> Nano alma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3258517




Super cute [emoji7]! But what can you fit into this tiny beauty??


----------



## frivofrugalista

Donauwaller said:


> Super cute [emoji7]! But what can you fit into this tiny beauty??




It fits a bit: empriente cles, keys, pen, card case phone


----------



## Iamminda

frivofrugalista said:


> Nano alma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3258517



What a little beauty!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Iamminda said:


> What a little beauty!




Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## fabuleux

frivofrugalista said:


> Nano alma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3258517



Look at this cutie! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## fabuleux

frivofrugalista said:


> Griotte SL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255948



Looking fabulous &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Michelle44

An oldie but a goodie.  No matter what new bag I buy, I always come back to my first one.


----------



## frivofrugalista

fabuleux said:


> Look at this cutie! [emoji173]&#65039;







fabuleux said:


> Looking fabulous [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




Thank you Fabuleux! Just obsessed with LV and it's amazing leathers.


----------



## scndlslv

My new Ikat Neverfull rolling in the doggie bed after I dropped the kids off at the groomer's. Sunny day with the top down!


----------



## LVlover1975

Lilylovelv said:


> View attachment 3255495



Beautiful!


----------



## Cnelson12

What bag is this?


----------



## fabuleux

Davis Tote in monogram Macassar and Zippy Vertical in monogram cobalt. [emoji2][emoji632][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;
Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Weekend shopper

fabuleux said:


> Davis Tote in monogram Macassar and Zippy Vertical in monogram cobalt. [emoji2][emoji632][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;
> Have a great day everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3260142



Both are lovely


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

fabuleux said:


> Davis Tote in monogram Macassar and Zippy Vertical in monogram cobalt. [emoji2][emoji632][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;
> Have a great day everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3260142




They look great together!


----------



## fabuleux

PinkInTheBlue said:


> They look great together!





Weekend shopper said:


> Both are lovely



Thank you guys! I enjoy these two items quite a bit!


----------



## BabyDarling

fabuleux said:


> Davis Tote in monogram Macassar and Zippy Vertical in monogram cobalt. [emoji2][emoji632][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;
> Have a great day everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3260142




stunning pieces!! absolutely love the bold red stripes against the cobalt monogram on your zippy vertical!!


----------



## fabuleux

BabyDarling said:


> stunning pieces!! absolutely love the bold red stripes against the cobalt monogram on your zippy vertical!!



Thank you! There is a tote bag and a document holder in the same design too. It's a fun collection!


----------



## CornishMon

View attachment 3261123


----------



## frivofrugalista

CornishMon said:


> View attachment 3261123




Look so pretty!


----------



## fabuleux

CornishMon said:


> View attachment 3261123



That new guy looks good!


----------



## CornishMon

frivofrugalista said:


> Look so pretty!







fabuleux said:


> That new guy looks good!




Why thank you!


----------



## summergirl1

CornishMon said:


> View attachment 3261123




Love it!


----------



## annie1

Well at the office


----------



## yogamamaloves

CornishMon said:


> View attachment 3261123




This is just so gorgeous. Beautiful bag. Did the lock come on that part of the zipper pull?  Or did you change it?  Just curious[emoji4]


----------



## CornishMon

yogamamaloves said:


> This is just so gorgeous. Beautiful bag. Did the lock come on that part of the zipper pull?  Or did you change it?  Just curious[emoji4]




I always change the lock to there.  When you hang it above the zippers where it's suppose to go it scratches the zipper something awful!


----------



## Mrs.Mac28

CornishMon said:


> View attachment 3261123



Gorgeous!!!!!!!


----------



## fabuleux

Have a great day everyone ! 
[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji2][emoji632][emoji295]&#65039;


----------



## yogamamaloves

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3262028
> 
> 
> Have a great day everyone !
> [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji2][emoji632][emoji295]&#65039;




You too!  Wow this is awesome. Really lovely!


----------



## fabuleux

yogamamaloves said:


> You too!  Wow this is awesome. Really lovely!



Thank you!


----------



## Donauwaller

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3262028
> 
> 
> Have a great day everyone !
> [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji2][emoji632][emoji295]&#65039;




Magnifique! The opening looks super practical [emoji106]&#127996;.


----------



## Markxmikesmom

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3262028
> 
> 
> Have a great day everyone !
> [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji2][emoji632][emoji295]&#65039;



You have the most unique bags! Love this one!!


----------



## CornishMon

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3262028
> 
> 
> Have a great day everyone !
> [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji2][emoji632][emoji295]&#65039;




Oh my.


----------



## fabuleux

Markxmikesmom said:


> You have the most unique bags! Love this one!!



hehe I love this one and I waited months to get it! I finally picked it up over Christmas break when I was in France. I can't stop looking at it! So pretty!


----------



## frivofrugalista

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3262028
> 
> 
> Have a great day everyone !
> [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji2][emoji632][emoji295]&#65039;




Wow wow stunning!


----------



## Its_Me

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3262028
> 
> 
> Have a great day everyone !
> [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji2][emoji632][emoji295]&#65039;




Gorgeous!!!! What is this bag called?


----------



## fabuleux

Its_Me said:


> Gorgeous!!!! What is this bag called?



It's called Monogram Slate Backpack. It was part of the FW15 runway show.


----------



## Its_Me

fabuleux said:


> It's called Monogram Slate Backpack. It was part of the FW15 runway show.




Thx for response. That is stunning!!![emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Its_Me

fabuleux said:


> It's called Monogram Slate Backpack. It was part of the FW15 runway show.




Oh how I wish you had a YouTube channel[emoji7]


----------



## yogamamaloves

Its_Me said:


> Oh how I wish you had a YouTube channel[emoji7]




Yes can you get that going please!  [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## fabuleux

yogamamaloves said:


> Yes can you get that going please!  [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]





Its_Me said:


> Oh how I wish you had a YouTube channel[emoji7]



Thanks guys!  I am not the Instagram or YouTube Channel type. I enjoy sharing on TPF though!


----------



## grandpiano

my new family, Pallas BB noir.


----------



## AllthingsLV

grandpiano said:


> View attachment 3262420
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new family, Pallas BB noir.




Adorable [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Trudysmom

grandpiano said:


> View attachment 3262420
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new family, Pallas BB noir.


That is such a pretty style.


----------



## Rani

grandpiano said:


> View attachment 3262420
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new family, Pallas BB noir.



Lovely bag!


----------



## Donauwaller

Having a blue day...


----------



## Havanese 28

Donauwaller said:


> Having a blue day...
> 
> View attachment 3262949


Gorgeous bags!  Blue bag are such a beautiful alternative.


----------



## Havanese 28

frivofrugalista said:


> Griotte SL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3255948


Griot the is such a fabulous color in SL.  Gorgeous!


----------



## Havanese 28

frivofrugalista said:


> Nano alma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3258517


Love this!


----------



## Havanese 28

fabuleux said:


> Davis Tote in monogram Macassar and Zippy Vertical in monogram cobalt. [emoji2][emoji632][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;
> Have a great day everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3260142


Love both of these pieces!


----------



## fabuleux

Havanese 28 said:


> Love both of these pieces!



Thank you!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Havanese 28 said:


> Griot the is such a fabulous color in SL.  Gorgeous!







Havanese 28 said:


> Love this!




Thank you[emoji4]


----------



## fabuleux

Good morning! 
Serious work day = PDV GM in mono macassar. [emoji2]


----------



## AllthingsLV

fabuleux said:


> Good morning!
> Serious work day = PDV GM in mono macassar. [emoji2]
> View attachment 3263115




LOVE [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## AllthingsLV

Donauwaller said:


> Having a blue day...
> 
> View attachment 3262949




What is that adorable bag with your Emp Speedy?


----------



## frivofrugalista

My work companions today, yes I carry 3 bags and obsessed with blue![ [emoji23][emoji170]ATTACH]3263173[/ATTACH]


----------



## luvspurses

frivofrugalista said:


> My work companions today, yes I carry 3 bags and obsessed with blue![ [emoji23][emoji170]ATTACH]3263173[/ATTACH]


so pretty! would look very nice with the new mini pochette in black and bleu, just sayin : )


----------



## frivofrugalista

luvspurses said:


> so pretty! would look very nice with the new mini pochette in black and bleu, just sayin : )




Haha, I already ordered it, waiting for it to arrive [emoji6]


----------



## AllthingsLV

frivofrugalista said:


> My work companions today, yes I carry 3 bags and obsessed with blue![ [emoji23][emoji170]ATTACH]3263173[/ATTACH]




Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Iamminda

frivofrugalista said:


> My work companions today, yes I carry 3 bags and obsessed with blue![ [emoji23][emoji170]ATTACH]3263173[/ATTACH]



Gorgeous!  I agree -- your new black/blue mini pochette will be perfect with it.  I got that mini pochette--now if only I can get that soft Lockit to go with it.


----------



## frivofrugalista

AllthingsLV said:


> Gorgeous!!!!



Thank you!


Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous!  I agree -- your new black/blue mini pochette will be perfect with it.  I got that mini pochette--now if only I can get that soft Lockit to go with it.



Lucky you got the mini pochette, I hope you are loving it. As for the SL, hard to find one but it will go well with the ultra Dora too which is available, just saying [emoji6]


----------



## luvspurses

frivofrugalista said:


> Haha, I already ordered it, waiting for it to arrive [emoji6]


fabulous!! they should look amazing together. your bag is perfection all by itself so i hesitated to even suggest, but hope you will post a pic of them together someday. so beautiful : )


----------



## frivofrugalista

luvspurses said:


> fabulous!! they should look amazing together. your bag is perfection all by itself so i hesitated to even suggest, but hope you will post a pic of them together someday. so beautiful : )




For sure I will!


----------



## swee7bebe

My new to me petite noe. I love how the lining is purple.


----------



## luvspurses

swee7bebe said:


> View attachment 3263490
> 
> 
> My new to me petite noe. I love how the lining is purple.


very nice. i agree, the little bit of purple peeking out looks great!


----------



## Iamminda

swee7bebe said:


> View attachment 3263490
> 
> 
> My new to me petite noe. I love how the lining is purple.



That is so pretty!


----------



## Donauwaller

AllthingsLV said:


> What is that adorable bag with your Emp Speedy?




It's the Alexander Wang Mini Rockie in Haze. Love this bag!


----------



## frivofrugalista

swee7bebe said:


> View attachment 3263490
> 
> 
> My new to me petite noe. I love how the lining is purple.




Pretty Sunshine!


----------



## fabuleux

swee7bebe said:


> View attachment 3263490
> 
> 
> My new to me petite noe. I love how the lining is purple.



It looks great! This was such a popular color and it's totally back in the game!


----------



## uhpharm01

fabuleux said:


> Good morning!
> Serious work day = PDV GM in mono macassar. [emoji2]
> View attachment 3263115



Very nice


----------



## Mrs.Mac28

swee7bebe said:


> View attachment 3263490
> 
> 
> My new to me petite noe. I love how the lining is purple.



Gorgeous!!!!!!!


----------



## Venessa84

My ray of sunshine for the last couple of days during the dreary weather


----------



## AllthingsLV

Venessa84 said:


> View attachment 3264300
> 
> My ray of sunshine for the last couple of days during the dreary weather




That bag it HOT [emoji95][emoji91][emoji95][emoji91]!!!


----------



## fabuleux

Venessa84 said:


> View attachment 3264300
> 
> My ray of sunshine for the last couple of days during the dreary weather



Beautiful!


----------



## frouwe

Speedy 35 riding along to the photographer.


----------



## Cnelson12

She will be in my passenger seat today!


----------



## fabuleux

Cnelson12 said:


> She will be in my passenger seat today!



So beautiful! I really like this shopping tote!


----------



## Havanese 28

Venessa84 said:


> View attachment 3264300
> 
> My ray of sunshine for the last couple of days during the dreary weather


Such a beautiful bag!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Venessa84 said:


> View attachment 3264300
> 
> My ray of sunshine for the last couple of days during the dreary weather




[emoji295]&#65039;[emoji169][emoji295]&#65039;Love bright colours!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Venessa84 said:


> View attachment 3264300
> 
> My ray of sunshine for the last couple of days during the dreary weather



So so pretty!


----------



## Cnelson12

fabuleux said:


> So beautiful! I really like this shopping tote!



Thank you I carried it today and have no complaints


----------



## Rani

Cnelson12 said:


> She will be in my passenger seat today!



She's lovely!


----------



## Venessa84

AllthingsLV said:


> That bag it HOT [emoji95][emoji91][emoji95][emoji91]!!!



Thank you!!  Definitely happy when I was able to get this in my fave color.



fabuleux said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you!!



Havanese 28 said:


> Such a beautiful bag!



Thank you!!



frivofrugalista said:


> [emoji295]&#65039;[emoji169][emoji295]&#65039;Love bright colours!!!



Bright colors are my favorite.  It always adds to any outfit.


----------



## luv2bling

Venessa84 said:


> View attachment 3264300
> 
> My ray of sunshine for the last couple of days during the dreary weather


 
Gasp!!!    Breathtaking beautiful!


----------



## luv2bling

MissCookie1983 said:


> My two new beauties!  Empreinte Montaigne GM in Noir and Daily Organizer wallet in Noir.


 


Drool!   I love the Empriente line!


----------



## luv2bling

CornishMon said:


> View attachment 3261123


 


Classy!


----------



## luv2bling

Donauwaller said:


> Having a blue day...
> 
> View attachment 3262949


 


Drool - drool - drool !   Gorgeous!    My "in the future" belove, Empriente.


----------



## Venessa84

luv2bling said:


> Gasp!!!    Breathtaking beautiful!


Aww, thank you!!


----------



## tenKrat

Venessa84 said:


> Thank you!!  Definitely happy when I was able to get this in my fave color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bright colors are my favorite.  It always adds to any outfit.




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Whoa!  She is a gorgeous yellow. I love bright colors, too.  I love the Alma.

Which yellow is your Alma?  It looks like Mimosa.


----------



## Miso5oup

My first contribution to this thread... Bought her 2 months ago, finally took my new bagatelle out [emoji3]


----------



## frivofrugalista

Macaroons Monday


----------



## fabuleux

frivofrugalista said:


> View attachment 3266750
> 
> Macaroons Monday



I love the Cluny!


----------



## frivofrugalista

fabuleux said:


> I love the Cluny!




This bag is very practical and understated!


----------



## CornishMon

View attachment 3267528


----------



## fabuleux

CornishMon said:


> View attachment 3267528



Looking good!


----------



## frivofrugalista

CornishMon said:


> View attachment 3267528




Pretty!


----------



## CornishMon

Favorite cross body!
View attachment 3271173


----------



## Venessa84

tenKrat said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Whoa!  She is a gorgeous yellow. I love bright colors, too.  I love the Alma.
> 
> Which yellow is your Alma?  It looks like Mimosa.


Thank you!!  It's citron so very close the mimosa that was released right afterwards.


----------



## Venessa84

I forgot to post this the other day when going to get my hair done.  I've never carried this little but it works on the odd day.


----------



## cs4891

My brand new Delightful MM out for her first ride!


----------



## jennifer-j

cs4891 said:


> View attachment 3274076
> 
> My brand new Delightful MM out for her first ride!



Very nice! I love this bag.


----------



## luvspurses

Venessa84 said:


> I forgot to post this the other day when going to get my hair done.  I've never carried this little but it works on the odd day.


such a tiny little passenger, lol but so nice!


----------



## mrsinsyder

Enjoying a sunny day...


----------



## frivofrugalista

mrsinsyder said:


> Enjoying a sunny day...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3274434




So pretty in the sun!


----------



## LVlover1975

My passenger seat companions on Monday: Speedy 35 and D&B work tote & Tuesday: LV Popincourt and PM agenda!


----------



## CornishMon

View attachment 3274572


----------



## myluvofbags

CornishMon said:


> View attachment 3274572


Love Tivoli and yours look great! Heard from my SA they are retiring the Tivoli.


----------



## CornishMon

myluvofbags said:


> Love Tivoli and yours look great! Heard from my SA they are retiring the Tivoli.




Thanks she needs some sun!  It already has been discontinued some months back. Mi do not believe it available any longer.


----------



## Rani

Venessa84 said:


> I forgot to post this the other day when going to get my hair done.  I've never carried this little but it works on the odd day.



Your cute, tiny passenger makes me smile!


----------



## Venessa84

Rani said:


> Your cute, tiny passenger makes me smile!




Thank you!


----------



## Venessa84

luvspurses said:


> such a tiny little passenger, lol but so nice!




Thank you! By far the least amount I've ever carried.


----------



## Venessa84

I've never been scared to carry vachetta in the rain/snow and today is no different with my Palermo


----------



## bagjunkie1997

This was supposed to be my weekend bag, but I've been carrying her nonstop since I got her last week!


----------



## aimeng

mrsinsyder said:


> Enjoying a sunny day...
> 
> View attachment 3274434



This is sooooooo beauuuuuuutiful!


----------



## DOVELV

Venessa84 said:


> View attachment 3275537
> 
> 
> I've never been scared to carry vachetta in the rain/snow and today is no different with my Palermo



Pretty!


----------



## DOVELV

bagjunkie1997 said:


> This was supposed to be my weekend bag, but I've been carrying her nonstop since I got her last week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3275755



Such a great bag! I love mine!


----------



## Venessa84

DOVELV said:


> Pretty!



Thank you!!


----------



## CornishMon

Venessa84 said:


> View attachment 3275537
> 
> 
> I've never been scared to carry vachetta in the rain/snow and today is no different with my Palermo




Love this bag!


----------



## msjennymarie

Siena PM


----------



## clu13

Bloomsbury GM - when I picked the interior for my car last year, the chocolate and black reminded me of DE


----------



## APhiJill

Speedy 35 ready for service.  Post office, gym and then Trader Joes (notice reusable shopping tote...I love Lululemon bags.  I would love to win the Trader Joes reusable drawing just ONCE)


----------



## Mrs.Mac28

Drove to the office myself today so Speedy 30 DE had the passenger seat!!  Her first time sitting there since I got her!!!


----------



## EmLooker

Dropping off my LO at school today, along with Eva.


----------



## Donauwaller

Lovely day for this little cutie to be out - new Lancel wallet peeking out [emoji274].


----------



## annie1

Arrived this week


----------



## EmLooker

annie1 said:


> Arrived this week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3277442




Such a pretty bag!


----------



## Solv

I love this thread &#128523;&#128523;


----------



## annie1

EmLooker said:


> Such a pretty bag!




Thank u


----------



## CornishMon

View attachment 3277535


----------



## myluvofbags

Here first day out to start working on her tan!


----------



## Venessa84

CornishMon said:


> Love this bag!



Me too!  It's been so reliable.


----------



## annie1

She needs some sun


----------



## Donauwaller

Ready for an appointment out of town. I looove how spacious this bag is [emoji175]


----------



## bagjunkie1997

After 2 whole days, it's back to my new fav!


----------



## bagjunkie1997

Donauwaller said:


> Ready for an appointment out of town. I looove how spacious this bag is [emoji175]
> View attachment 3278626




Beautiful patina!!!


----------



## katiel00

Her first day out!


----------



## TeamHutchens

Riding Shotgun in Chevy......Sully, Folio and LV sunglasses


----------



## annie1

katiel00 said:


> Her first day out!
> View attachment 3278699




[emoji175][emoji175][emoji175][emoji175][emoji175][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## k5ml3k

This beauty [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Markxmikesmom

My faithful artsy!


----------



## tlo

Ms Sully wanted to get out for a bit!


----------



## Markxmikesmom

tlo said:


> Ms Sully wanted to get out for a bit!
> 
> View attachment 3278942


----------



## jax818

Speedy B 30


----------



## CornishMon

Markxmikesmom said:


> My faithful artsy!
> View attachment 3278914




She has been your ride or die!


----------



## gottabagit

Brea MM in Mordore is along for the ride, running errands.


----------



## tlo

Markxmikesmom said:


>



Thanks honey!!!!  And your Artsy is just as gorgeous as always!!

Hope all is well with you!!


----------



## EmLooker

Out and about with my NF Pochette as a portable pocket for Speedy. (Houses my iPhone when I'm not carrying Sarah - thanks to some brilliant TPF'ers).


----------



## nvie

Citadine PM in Aubergine and Cles in Grape.


----------



## EmLooker

katiel00 said:


> Her first day out!
> View attachment 3278699




So pretty! Really enjoying seeing new pieces from the denim line. Congrats!


----------



## APhiJill

This morning I went to Zumba and the post office with Speedy 40.  Grabbed a Wawa coffee and headed home


----------



## EmLooker

APhiJill said:


> This morning I went to Zumba and the post office with Speedy 40.  Grabbed a Wawa coffee and headed home




'Been eyeing one of these - love it!


----------



## bagjunkie1997

Today's companion.


----------



## mlowe624

This is one of my favorite threads, I love seeing what everyone is carrying!!!!


----------



## bagjunkie1997

Saturday's shopping buddy


----------



## KMLpurseaddict

My new to me, Vintage Speedy 35 is riding shotgun today. Got her yesterday & just finished polishing up her brass & giving her some much needed TLC this morning [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Boofie400

Out today with my new friends - the pink is so spring-y.


----------



## OSURxTN

Heading to my parents for the weekend.


----------



## michaeladacosta

heres mine when we were heading to sydney on Friday along with my Michael Kors but I blurred it out haha. I do need to replace my Michael Kors for a Neverfull though


----------



## EmLooker

KMLpurseaddict said:


> View attachment 3286993
> 
> My new to me, Vintage Speedy 35 is riding shotgun today. Got her yesterday & just finished polishing up her brass & giving her some much needed TLC this morning [emoji5]&#65039;




It's wonderful bringing a lovely bag back to life! Congrats!


----------



## EmLooker

OSURxTN said:


> Heading to my parents for the weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3287027




So pretty!


----------



## Louisgyal37

Light weekend bag..


----------



## PinkInTheBlue




----------



## CornishMon




----------



## myluvofbags




----------



## frivofrugalista

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3288548




What a beautiful blue!


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

frivofrugalista said:


> What a beautiful blue!




I think so also. Thank you!


----------



## APhiJill

Heading to the grocery store with my reusable bags (get 5 cents back for each one used).  My Speedy 30 arrived this morning


----------



## Donauwaller

The perfect choice for running errands etc.


I do have an DE strap, but this one was at hands, is more comfortable anyway - and doesn't look too bad, does it?


----------



## fabuleux

My companion today: Damier Broadway! 
Perfect professor bag! [emoji4]


----------



## deb68nc

APhiJill said:


> Heading to the grocery store with my reusable bags (get 5 cents back for each one used).  My Speedy 30 arrived this morning





myluvofbags said:


>





CornishMon said:


> View attachment 3288553





fabuleux said:


> My companion today: Damier Broadway!
> Perfect professor bag! [emoji4]
> View attachment 3290424



All those beautiful Ebene pieces..&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Jaidybug

Epi Speedy 25 today


----------



## Iamminda

Jaidybug said:


> Epi Speedy 25 today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3290519



So pretty!  It's vintage right?  It looks to be in excellent condition.


----------



## Jaidybug

Iamminda said:


> So pretty!  It's vintage right?  It looks to be in excellent condition.




Thanks lamminda! It's from 2009, and it is in excellent condition still[emoji4]


----------



## CornishMon

Jaidybug said:


> Epi Speedy 25 today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3290519




This is beautiful.


----------



## Oryx816

fabuleux said:


> My companion today: Damier Broadway!
> Perfect professor bag! [emoji4]
> View attachment 3290424




Gorgeous!  And very professorial!


----------



## mlm05004

my new Noe! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## CornishMon

mlm05004 said:


> View attachment 3291122
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new Noe! [emoji173]&#65039;




Beautiful


----------



## Jaidybug

CornishMon said:


> This is beautiful.




Thank you so much[emoji4]


----------



## fabuleux

Oryx816 said:


> Gorgeous!  And very professorial!



Thank you! &#128515;


----------



## forever.elise

Last week on campus...Spring Break next week!


----------



## Kmazz39

mlm05004 said:


> View attachment 3291122
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my new Noe! [emoji173]&#65039;


Love!!  What size is this one?


----------



## Jodee00

Neverfull riding shotgun to nail salon


----------



## Jaidybug

Jodee00 said:


> Neverfull riding shotgun to nail salon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3291412




Looks beautiful with the pink accessories[emoji3]


----------



## mlm05004

Kmazz39 said:


> Love!!  What size is this one?




It's the full size Noe.[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## mlm05004

CornishMon said:


> Beautiful




Thank you! I love it !!


----------



## lisa0425

Damier Azur Soffi


----------



## MissCookie1983

lisa0425 said:


> Damier Azur Soffi



Beautiful!  Love that bag!  The patina on yours is really lovely.


----------



## fabuleux

It's time to take the spring and summer bags out of the closet! [emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;


----------



## CornishMon

fabuleux said:


> It's time to take the spring and summer bags out of the closet! [emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3293398




Oh I like!


----------



## fabuleux

CornishMon said:


> Oh I like!



Thank you! It's one of my favorites. &#128515;


----------



## Malin

fabuleux said:


> It's time to take the spring and summer bags out of the closet! [emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3293398



Nice bag!

*looks out the window*
Hrmmm, here it is SNOWING, so no spring/summer bags here yet.


----------



## fabuleux

Malin said:


> Nice bag!
> 
> *looks out the window*
> Hrmmm, here it is SNOWING, so no spring/summer bags here yet.



I bet it's gorgeous though! Spring will come soon!


----------



## C@RRiE B@RRiE

I have my precious Pochette Metis with Trunks Bandeau in Rose Bellerine!


----------



## lizzieke

This little cutie [emoji170]


----------



## BagLady14

Twinset mono / noir


----------



## Donauwaller

BagLady14 said:


> Twinset mono / noir




Looks like this little bag is having big fun &#128741;&#128741;


----------



## BagLady14

Donauwaller said:


> Looks like this little bag is having big fun &#128741;&#128741;



Yes.  My goal is for her to have fun.  Taking her to NHL game later to spoil her.


----------



## frivofrugalista

The blues riding next to me.


----------



## AAxxx

frivofrugalista said:


> The blues riding next to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3296325



Gorgeous! Is that the denim cles?


----------



## fabuleux

frivofrugalista said:


> The blues riding next to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3296325



Looking good!


----------



## frivofrugalista

AAxxx said:


> Gorgeous! Is that the denim cles?



Yes it is, love it!



fabuleux said:


> Looking good!



LV is winning with the blues!


----------



## Iamminda

frivofrugalista said:


> The blues riding next to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3296325



Lovely blues!


----------



## Boofie400

frivofrugalista said:


> The blues riding next to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3296325



Oooh, makes me want to buy buy buy!!


----------



## PamK

A Berkley day today! [emoji3]


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

Bloomsbury pm and 4 key holder


----------



## frivofrugalista

Iamminda said:


> Lovely blues!



Thank you [emoji170]



Boofie400 said:


> Oooh, makes me want to buy buy buy!!




Haha, don't go too crazy.


----------



## Kmazz39

My Metis and Key Pouch/Cles


----------



## Iamminda

PamK said:


> A Berkley day today! [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3296381



Love the Berkeley!


----------



## Nene20122012

my trusted delightful


----------



## summergirl1

My new Caissa


----------



## PamK

Iamminda said:


> Love the Berkeley!




Thanks so much! It was discontinued shortly after I bought it, but it's one of my favorites! [emoji4]


----------



## myluvofbags

summergirl1 said:


> My new Caissa
> View attachment 3296593


Beautiful,  love the pop of pink.


----------



## summergirl1

myluvofbags said:


> Beautiful,  love the pop of pink.




Thanks!


----------



## fabuleux

Pochette Orsay for this evening's event.


----------



## Louisgyal37

YOGAGIRL70 said:


> Bloomsbury pm and 4 key holder
> View attachment 3296391



Such a cutie..she looks brand spankin new...


----------



## CornishMon

summergirl1 said:


> My new Caissa
> View attachment 3296593




Beautiful


----------



## summergirl1

CornishMon said:


> Beautiful




Thank you!


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

Louisgyal37 said:


> Such a cutie..she looks brand spankin new...


Thank you!  I thought so too. the inside lining does not even look like anything was ever placed inside the bag.


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3296671
> 
> 
> Pochette Orsay for this evening's event.


LoVe it!!


----------



## fabuleux

YOGAGIRL70 said:


> LoVe it!!



Thank you!


----------



## lvmk

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3296671
> 
> 
> Pochette Orsay for this evening's event.




That's a nice bag! Does it hold much? I like your coat too! You have great taste!


----------



## LemonDrop

Actually she's in the drivers seat as I wait on hubby in the hardware store. Admiring my speedy with her new Samorga  organizer.


----------



## APhiJill

Grocery shopping. 
Lilly Pulitzer and Louis


----------



## clu13

Cassis Epi speedy - an oldie but goodie enjoying the top down today


----------



## forever.elise

Trying my bag cinched for the first time in 2 years!


----------



## Tori07

Today with my very first LV: Toledo blue epi Noe


----------



## luvspurses

LemonDrop said:


> View attachment 3297642
> 
> Actually she's in the drivers seat as I wait on hubby in the hardware store. Admiring my speedy with her new Samorga  organizer.


beautiful pic. your speedy looks so perfect. i've been thinking about a samorga organizer. so many colors and sizes to choose. trying to figure out the best for multiple bags. wish the wait wasn't so long for them.


----------



## LemonDrop

luvspurses said:


> beautiful pic. your speedy looks so perfect. i've been thinking about a samorga organizer. so many colors and sizes to choose. trying to figure out the best for multiple bags. wish the wait wasn't so long for them.



I posted a lot of pics in the Samorga thread under LV shopping. It took about 28 days for mine. I let myself forget about it so when it showed up it was a big surprise.


----------



## Trudysmom

LemonDrop said:


> View attachment 3297642
> 
> Actually she's in the drivers seat as I wait on hubby in the hardware store. Admiring my speedy with her new Samorga  organizer.


Beautiful. I love using organizers in my Speedy bags and all of my handbags.


----------



## KayluvsLV

my sully mm getting some sun waiting for my boys to get out of school.


----------



## fabuleux

Tori07 said:


> View attachment 3298951
> 
> 
> Today with my very first LV: Toledo blue epi Noe



Nice vintage piece!


----------



## Tori07

fabuleux said:


> Nice vintage piece!




Thank you! 
She is 21 years old, I was very lucky to find one in such good condition - well, I did stalk eBay non stop for three months... - I love this bag so much!


----------



## Malin

clu13 said:


> Cassis Epi speedy - an oldie but goodie enjoying the top down today
> View attachment 3297812




Ohhhh, a little jealous here 
That is such a nice colour!


----------



## scndlslv

Today was a dreary, rainy day in Dallas. But I was still sparkling with my Drops boots and Epi baby.


----------



## fabuleux

scndlslv said:


> Today was a dreary, rainy day in Dallas. But I was still sparkling with my Drops boots and Epi baby.



It looks great!


----------



## clu13

Malin said:


> Ohhhh, a little jealous here
> That is such a nice colour!




Thank you!


----------



## clu13

scndlslv said:


> Today was a dreary, rainy day in Dallas. But I was still sparkling with my Drops boots and Epi baby.




Such a great bag!


----------



## clu13




----------



## pinkserendipity

First time taking her out!! I am in love! [emoji7]


----------



## C@RRiE B@RRiE

I have this baby!


----------



## EmLooker

clu13 said:


> View attachment 3300080




How fun!


----------



## EmLooker

C@RRiE B@RRiE said:


> I have this baby!




Beautiful! I have the same bandeau, only in red. [emoji7]


----------



## N3ver2ManyBags

Not really in my passenger seat, but sitting in the empty passenger seat next to me on the train  Went to Virginia for the weekend with my lovely, vintage Epi Petite Noe. Fortunately, the train is not full so she has the dignity of having her own seat


----------



## Shakilano1

N3ver2ManyBags said:


> Not really in my passenger seat, but sitting in the empty passenger seat next to me on the train  Went to Virginia for the weekend with my lovely, vintage Epi Petite Noe. Fortunately, the train is not full so she has the dignity of having her own seat




Love the yellow and purple lining! Beautiful!


----------



## EmLooker

N3ver2ManyBags said:


> Not really in my passenger seat, but sitting in the empty passenger seat next to me on the train  Went to Virginia for the weekend with my lovely, vintage Epi Petite Noe. Fortunately, the train is not full so she has the dignity of having her own seat




Wow - I am not typically a Noe fan, but that pic may have just changed my mind! Very pretty and in amazing condition!


----------



## N3ver2ManyBags

Shakilano1 said:


> Love the yellow and purple lining! Beautiful!


 


EmLooker said:


> Wow - I am not typically a Noe fan, but that pic may have just changed my mind! Very pretty and in amazing condition!


 
Thank you! The purple lining was what appealed to me when I first saw this bag. It's a great bag!!!


----------



## Boofie400

N3ver2ManyBags said:


> Not really in my passenger seat, but sitting in the empty passenger seat next to me on the train  Went to Virginia for the weekend with my lovely, vintage Epi Petite Noe. Fortunately, the train is not full so she has the dignity of having her own seat



Gorgeous color combo!


----------



## CYL_LV

Me in the passenger seat! Using my speedy on a casual, rainy day for running some errands with the Hubby


----------



## LvoemyLV

my temporary "purse" [emoji23] went in to ask about a problem and they ended up keeping my bag for repairs... I was not prepared for that so I have this lovely brown bag til I get home.


----------



## CornishMon

LvoemyLV said:


> View attachment 3301735
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my temporary "purse" [emoji23] went in to ask about a problem and they ended up keeping my bag for repairs... I was not prepared for that so I have this lovely brown bag til I get home.




I love those brown bags!


----------



## LvoemyLV

CornishMon said:


> I love those brown bags!




Lol it would be even better if there was something new in there! Next time I know to be more prepared!


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

My new Neverfull riding with me cinched.




And beside me uncinched. [emoji4]




I love this beautiful red interior!


----------



## kcoach

My first day matching with my new zcp!


----------



## fabuleux

kcoach said:


> My first day matching with my new zcp!



Have a great day! &#9728;&#65039;


----------



## myluvofbags

kcoach said:


> My first day matching with my new zcp!


So elegant looking with the pleating.


----------



## Iamminda

kcoach said:


> My first day matching with my new zcp!



Lovely set!


----------



## kcoach

Iamminda said:


> Lovely set!


 
Thanks so much!


----------



## kcoach

myluvofbags said:


> So elegant looking with the pleating.


 
Thank you!


----------



## kcoach

fabuleux said:


> Have a great day! &#9728;&#65039;


 
Same to you!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Back to the classic


----------



## Iamminda

frivofrugalista said:


> Back to the classic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3304259



What a lovely classic!  Have a great day!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Iamminda said:


> What a lovely classic!  Have a great day!




Thanks lady, enjoy your day [emoji4]


----------



## myluvofbags

frivofrugalista said:


> Back to the classic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3304259


Lovely, classics will never go out of style


----------



## frivofrugalista

myluvofbags said:


> Lovely, classics will never go out of style




Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## bagjunkie1997

She made her debut.


----------



## cupoftea91

bagjunkie1997 said:


> She made her debut.
> View attachment 3304629



Absolutely beautiful !


----------



## chiclawyer

bagjunkie1997 said:


> She made her debut.
> View attachment 3304629



What a stunning bag! Seriously droolworthy!


----------



## CornishMon

bagjunkie1997 said:


> She made her debut.
> View attachment 3304629




Oh my.


----------



## nicole0612

bagjunkie1997 said:


> She made her debut.
> View attachment 3304629




Gorgeous!!


----------



## fabuleux

bagjunkie1997 said:


> She made her debut.
> View attachment 3304629




Looking good!


----------



## frivofrugalista

bagjunkie1997 said:


> She made her debut.
> View attachment 3304629




Beautiful!


----------



## bagjunkie1997

cupoftea91 said:


> Absolutely beautiful !







chiclawyer said:


> What a stunning bag! Seriously droolworthy!







CornishMon said:


> Oh my.







nicole0612 said:


> Gorgeous!!







fabuleux said:


> Looking good!







frivofrugalista said:


> Beautiful!




Thank you![emoji8]


----------



## Weekend shopper

frivofrugalista said:


> Back to the classic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3304259



Beautiful classic



kcoach said:


> My first day matching with my new zcp!



Lovely set



PinkInTheBlue said:


> My new Neverfull riding with me cinched.
> 
> View attachment 3301804
> 
> 
> And beside me uncinched. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3301805
> 
> 
> I love this beautiful red interior!



Very nice! Enjoy



bagjunkie1997 said:


> She made her debut.
> View attachment 3304629



Beautiful debut


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

frivofrugalista said:


> Back to the classic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3304259




Always one of my absolute favorites!



bagjunkie1997 said:


> She made her debut.
> View attachment 3304629




Gorgeous!!


----------



## LemonDrop

She's in the back seat and we are so very proud of her patina. We have been working on it for 5 months.


----------



## EmLooker

LemonDrop said:


> View attachment 3305240
> 
> She's in the back seat and we are so very proud of her patina. We have been working on it for 5 months.




Patina is beautiful and perfect! I love it.


----------



## Phanatical

N3ver2ManyBags said:


> Not really in my passenger seat, but sitting in the empty passenger seat next to me on the train  Went to Virginia for the weekend with my lovely, vintage Epi Petite Noe. Fortunately, the train is not full so she has the dignity of having her own seat



I just ordered one of these pre-loved and am waiting for it to arrive! Gorgeous!


----------



## Havanese 28

LemonDrop said:


> View attachment 3305240
> 
> She's in the back seat and we are so very proud of her patina. We have been working on it for 5 months.


Gorgeous patina!  How have you been going about this?


----------



## Havanese 28

bagjunkie1997 said:


> She made her debut.
> View attachment 3304629


Positively Gorgeous!  I finally put mine away for a " rest".  I have found it to be the perfect daily bag and Galet is such an elegant color that is very versatile.  Enjoy!


----------



## Bdub

Study study... [emoji4]


----------



## Havanese 28

kcoach said:


> My first day matching with my new zcp!


Very pretty!


----------



## Havanese 28

frivofrugalista said:


> Back to the classic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3304259


This bag is always a beautiful choice!


----------



## N3ver2ManyBags

Phanatical said:


> I just ordered one of these pre-loved and am waiting for it to arrive! Gorgeous!


I purchased mine pre-loved as well from a Japanese seller on eBay. The bag was better than described. I did go to LV and order a new leather drawstring for it as the old one was very cracked and peeling. It made a huge difference and was not expensive... I wanna say, $18? Maybe $28? But no more than that. I use this bag all the time and in all weather. It's comfortable and holds a ton. You will love it! Post pictures when it arrives!!


----------



## N3ver2ManyBags

kcoach said:


> My first day matching with my new zcp!


So pretty!!!


----------



## N3ver2ManyBags

bagjunkie1997 said:


> She made her debut.
> View attachment 3304629


Wow! This bag is stunning!


----------



## pinkserendipity

LemonDrop said:


> View attachment 3305240
> 
> She's in the back seat and we are so very proud of her patina. We have been working on it for 5 months.




Gorgeous patina! 

I love the way you put it -- "we have been working on it for 5 months." That's love right there! Lol.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Nano speedy accompanied me to pick up the new additions!


----------



## cj2001

DE Speedy 30 riding shotgun...


----------



## meg_in_blue

clu13 said:


> Cassis Epi speedy - an oldie but goodie enjoying the top down today
> View attachment 3297812



Jealous!!  I've always loved the Cassis color.  Stunning.  Nice choice.


----------



## myluvofbags

frivofrugalista said:


> Nano speedy accompanied me to pick up the new additions!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3307313


This is so adorable!


----------



## frivofrugalista

myluvofbags said:


> This is so adorable!




Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## Phanatical

N3ver2ManyBags said:


> I purchased mine pre-loved as well from a Japanese seller on eBay. The bag was better than described. I did go to LV and order a new leather drawstring for it as the old one was very cracked and peeling. It made a huge difference and was not expensive... I wanna say, $18? Maybe $28? But no more than that. I use this bag all the time and in all weather. It's comfortable and holds a ton. You will love it! Post pictures when it arrives!!



I definitely will! That's one of the reasons I got it, since my LV bags now are all mono and have a lot of vachetta that, even though they have a nice patina, I don't like to use in the rain. I figure this will be a great option for those days! I also like that I can wear it cross-body for those busier days.


----------



## Awbrumle

Speedy b 25 riding shotgun with me today. First outing for her.


----------



## myluvofbags

Awbrumle said:


> View attachment 3308076
> 
> 
> Speedy b 25 riding shotgun with me today. First outing for her.


Congratulations, she's pretty. The first time is always memorable!


----------



## meg_in_blue

bagjunkie1997 said:


> She made her debut.
> View attachment 3304629



  Love this bag!!!  What an awesome SideKick!!


----------



## Camaro Chic

Decided to get out my MC Noir beauties today!


----------



## Havanese 28

Awbrumle said:


> View attachment 3308076
> 
> 
> Speedy b 25 riding shotgun with me today. First outing for her.


Beautiful!  Enjoy your lovely Speedy b!


----------



## Sarah03

Camaro Chic said:


> Decided to get out my MC Noir beauties today!




I love all your MC goodies!


----------



## Sarah03

N3ver2ManyBags said:


> Not really in my passenger seat, but sitting in the empty passenger seat next to me on the train  Went to Virginia for the weekend with my lovely, vintage Epi Petite Noe. Fortunately, the train is not full so she has the dignity of having her own seat




This is beautiful. I love the pop of purple!


----------



## Camaro Chic

Sarah03 said:


> I love all your MC goodies!



Thank you! I'm such an MC junkie and I know some people think it's dated, but i don't care. They always attract stares and compliments, and i think they're just beautiful  I don't usually go for really bright attire or accessories but the MC line was what made me fall in love with the brand and this was my holy grail bag since 2003 when i saw my roomie carry hers in college and asked where she got that bag and learned all about LV !

Finally getting her a year ago was such a big deal to me, as I refused to spend what they cost retail... if i had known back then what they would end up costing I probably would have gotten one then since they doubled in price! To this day it's my favorite bag of every one I own!


----------



## LL777

My lovely Speedy 35


----------



## N3ver2ManyBags

Sarah03 said:


> This is beautiful. I love the pop of purple!


Thank you so much! The purple interior is what attracted me to this bag in the first place


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

Awbrumle said:


> View attachment 3308076
> 
> 
> Speedy b 25 riding shotgun with me today. First outing for her.


Very pretty!  Congrats!!


----------



## Trudysmom

Awbrumle said:


> View attachment 3308076
> 
> 
> Speedy b 25 riding shotgun with me today. First outing for her.


Beautiful bag.


----------



## frivofrugalista

LL777 said:


> My lovely Speedy 35




Beautiful speedy getting her tan on!


----------



## msbaglady5354

View attachment 3308289


----------



## msbaglady5354

Oops - first time ever trying to post a photo and I think I goofed up. Here's my second attempt...

W tote riding shotgun


----------



## forever.elise

msbaglady5354 said:


> Oops - first time ever trying to post a photo and I think I goofed up. Here's my second attempt...
> 
> W tote riding shotgun
> 
> View attachment 3308478




This IS a Holy Grail bag. Just stunning.


----------



## msbaglady5354

Awwww thank you!!! [emoji7]


----------



## karngo

Love that bag!!!!&#128512;&#128512;&#128512;


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

Traveling light today!  My 14-year old pouchette with 6-year old Eva strap.[emoji4]


----------



## forever.elise

YOGAGIRL70 said:


> Traveling light today!  My 14-year old pouchette with 6-year old Eva strap.[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3308617




Love adding the long strap on this gem!!! So simple and chic.


----------



## pursula

My beautiful new speedy b 25 in DA! Second day out. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## pursula

Awbrumle said:


> View attachment 3308076
> 
> 
> Speedy b 25 riding shotgun with me today. First outing for her.




[emoji172][emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]


----------



## DOVELV

pursula said:


> My beautiful new speedy b 25 in DA! Second day out. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3308770




So glad you got the 25!  So beautiful!!!


----------



## forever.elise

pursula said:


> My beautiful new speedy b 25 in DA! Second day out. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3308770




[emoji174]it's sooooooo pretty!!!!


----------



## Iamminda

pursula said:


> My beautiful new speedy b 25 in DA! Second day out. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3308770



So beautiful and pristine looking -- love it.


----------



## littledesigner

msbaglady5354 said:


> Oops - first time ever trying to post a photo and I think I goofed up. Here's my second attempt...
> 
> W tote riding shotgun
> 
> View attachment 3308478



Lovely!  Stunning W!


----------



## msbaglady5354

Thanks littledesigner!!


----------



## pursula

Thanks everyone! I am glad I went with the 25 as well.


----------



## nuki

My new speedy which I already got a stain on it  
But I still in love with this beautiful bag [emoji7]


----------



## Chagall

Iamminda said:


> What a lovely classic!  Have a great day!


Am I remembering correctly that you did a shot here of your Diane bag! I have this bag and love it but it seems to be discontinued. Wondered if you are still enjoying this bag.


----------



## summergirl1

msbaglady5354 said:


> Oops - first time ever trying to post a photo and I think I goofed up. Here's my second attempt...
> 
> W tote riding shotgun
> 
> View attachment 3308478




Beautiful!


----------



## summergirl1

First time out with my new Delightful, felt perfect for the spring!


----------



## Sarah03

It's a beautiful day to carry my Delightful!


----------



## Iamminda

Chagall said:


> Am I remembering correctly that you did a shot here of your Diane bag! I have this bag and love it but it seems to be discontinued. Wondered if you are still enjoying this bag.



Oh no, I didn't know that.  It was on the website a couple of weeks ago and it's not there today!!  I still love mine -- the style is perfect for me.  Too bad it didn't sell well (think it was the price point for a canvas bag).   The Reggia which came out at the same time was discontinued awhile back -- doesn't make sense since that was very popular on TPF.  Glad you love yours.  I guess for sure now we will never have a Diane Clubhouse (lol).


----------



## myluvofbags

Siena PM


----------



## msbaglady5354

summergirl1 said:


> Beautiful!




Thank you!!!


----------



## Chagall

Iamminda said:


> Oh no, I didn't know that.  It was on the website a couple of weeks ago and it's not there today!!  I still love mine -- the style is perfect for me.  Too bad it didn't sell well (think it was the price point for a canvas bag).   The Reggia which came out at the same time was discontinued awhile back -- doesn't make sense since that was very popular on TPF.  Glad you love yours.  I guess for sure now we will never have a Diane Clubhouse (lol).




I know it is sad that it was discontinued! It is a beautiful bag but it did have a high price point because of the Nomade leather perhaps! If I buy a bag it seems the kiss of death for it. &#128546;Guess I have different taste! My Venice wallet and Soft Lockit have also been discontinued. All three purchases of mine in the last year are no longer made! I am so glad you are still enjoying your bag. The riding shot gun picture you posted was beautiful!


----------



## Havanese 28

Chagall said:


> I know it is sad that it was discontinued! It is a beautiful bag but it did have a high price point because of the Nomade leather perhaps! If I buy a bag it seems the kiss of death for it. &#128546;Guess I have different taste! My Venice wallet and Soft Lockit have also been discontinued. All three purchases of mine in the last year are no longer made! I am so glad you are still enjoying your bag. The riding shot gun picture you posted was beautiful!


I think Diane was a gorgeous DE shoulder bag!  I'm in the club, all of the bags I recently purchased or I'm considering are being discontinued... To make matters worse, I'm not drawn to the new releases.  It wouldn't bother me in the slightest this bag ( Diane) is no longer available.  It is a beautiful, timeless bag!


----------



## forever.elise

summergirl1 said:


> First time out with my new Delightful, felt perfect for the spring!
> View attachment 3308902




Soooooo pretty&#129303;


----------



## forever.elise

Sarah03 said:


> It's a beautiful day to carry my Delightful!
> View attachment 3308907




Verrrrrry beautiful[emoji8]


----------



## bagjunkie1997

I bought her with the intention to use as a "weekend" bag, but she's still going strong well into the work week [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Chagall

Havanese 28 said:


> I think Diane was a gorgeous DE shoulder bag!  I'm in the club, all of the bags I recently purchased or I'm considering are being discontinued... To make matters worse, I'm not drawn to the new releases.  It wouldn't bother me in the slightest this bag ( Diane) is no longer available.  It is a beautiful, timeless bag!




It really is a gorgeous bag,  the minute I saw it I had to have it! The caramel Nomade leather is beautiful with the DE canvas. The lining in the  burgundy is so nice! I can't believe they discounted it and the demise of the soft lockit is a shock &#128563;Some bags are made for decades and are not as nice! Who is making these decisions! I agree I don't like any of the new bags much&#128546;


----------



## Havanese 28

Chagall said:


> It really is a gorgeous bag,  the minute I saw it I had to have it! The caramel Nomade leather is beautiful with the DE canvas. The lining in the  burgundy is so nice! I can't believe they discounted it and the demise of the soft lockit is a shock &#128563;Some bags are made for decades and are not as nice! Who is making these decisions! I agree I don't like any of the new bags much&#128546;


I couldn't agree with you more!  I purchased the SC PM in Galet last October, and I was looking forward to adding a SL PM to my collection as well, but I was waiting to see if new colors would be introduced.  When none were last Fall, I had my suspicions re that bag, but no one would " confirm" them.  I don't like the many new releases and " limited edition" marketing strategy.  I prefer timeless appeal and classic styles.


----------



## Chagall

Havanese 28 said:


> I couldn't agree with you more!  I purchased the SC PM in Galet last October, and I was looking forward to adding a SL PM to my collection as well, but I was waiting to see if new colors would be introduced.  When none were last Fall, I had my suspicions re that bag, but no one would " confirm" them.  I don't like the many new releases and " limited edition" marketing strategy.  I prefer timeless appeal and classic styles.




Oh the SC is the most beautiful bag that was on my 'dream' list but from what I understand it is being fazed out also. I agree with you, why discontinue beautiful timeless classics like these bags! I thought LV was going in the direction of Hermes with really good quality leather bags that we could enjoy for years, not loose interest in the minute a new trendy bag comes on the market!&#128546;I was hoping for some neutral Soft Lockit colors like tan or brown! Guess we are sadly out of luck&#128528;


----------



## summergirl1

forever.elise said:


> Soooooo pretty&#129303;



Thank you!



bagjunkie1997 said:


> I bought her with the intention to use as a "weekend" bag, but she's still going strong well into the work week [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3308969




I love this!


----------



## tlo

Going to LV


----------



## Jaidybug

summergirl1 said:


> First time out with my new Delightful, felt perfect for the spring!
> View attachment 3308902



So pretty! 



Sarah03 said:


> It's a beautiful day to carry my Delightful!
> View attachment 3308907




Such a beauty! 


myluvofbags said:


> Siena PM



Lovely, cute fobs!


----------



## Sarah03

forever.elise said:


> Verrrrrry beautiful[emoji8]



Thank you!



Jaidybug said:


> So pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a beauty!
> 
> 
> Lovely, cute fobs!



Thank you!



bagjunkie1997 said:


> I bought her with the intention to use as a "weekend" bag, but she's still going strong well into the work week [emoji5]&#65039;[emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3308969



She's the perfect bag to transition from work to weekend. Gorgeous!



myluvofbags said:


> Siena PM



Love this bag and the fobs!



summergirl1 said:


> First time out with my new Delightful, felt perfect for the spring!
> View attachment 3308902



Beautiful! It's definitely a delightful kind of day 



nuki said:


> View attachment 3308855
> 
> My new speedy which I already got a stain on it
> But I still in love with this beautiful bag [emoji7]



Beautiful!



pursula said:


> My beautiful new speedy b 25 in DA! Second day out. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3308770



Beautiful!



YOGAGIRL70 said:


> Traveling light today!  My 14-year old pouchette with 6-year old Eva strap.[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3308617



Wow! She looks great for 14years old! Very pretty


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

forever.elise said:


> Love adding the long strap on this gem!!! So simple and chic.


Thanks!
One of my most used items!


----------



## pinkserendipity

tlo said:


> Going to LV
> 
> View attachment 3309032




Looks lovely with the seat color!


----------



## tlo

pinkserendipity said:


> Looks lovely with the seat color!



Thank you pinkserendipity!


----------



## miss_chiff

First outing!


----------



## CornishMon

miss_chiff said:


> First outing!
> View attachment 3310651




Look at this beauty!


----------



## MiaBorsa

tlo said:


> Going to LV
> 
> View attachment 3309032



So pretty!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Speedy ridin' shotgun.


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

Heading out to grab a bite on a rainy night.


----------



## malzahnart

My new Delightful I just got with the beige interior that I LOVE...and MADE IN FRANCE...couldn't decide on the pink interior or beige and since the beige was MIF I went with that...the beige interior looks so classy...love love love this bag and need it in every color?


----------



## tlo

MiaBorsa said:


> So pretty!



Thanks honey!!!


----------



## forever.elise

tlo said:


> Going to LV
> 
> View attachment 3309032




I love your bag, and I love the interior of your car! What do you drive???[emoji7]


----------



## Lajka

Villador Bow bag di Bruno Laurenzano and Da&#353;a profumo - italian private labels.


----------



## portia86

Little piece of LVoe [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## fabuleux

miss_chiff said:


> First outing!
> View attachment 3310651



It is such a beauty! &#10084;&#65039;&#128525;


----------



## ivonna

Pallas in Rose Litchi


----------



## TangerineKandy

myluvofbags said:


> Siena PM


Absolutely gorgeous!!!!


----------



## summergirl1

ivonna said:


> Pallas in Rose Litchi




One of my favorite bags! Love this color! I have it in Rose Ballerine.


----------



## fabuleux

ivonna said:


> Pallas in Rose Litchi



Cute duo!


----------



## myluvofbags

TangerineKandy said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## myluvofbags

ivonna said:


> Pallas in Rose Litchi


Such a lovely photo. Everything looks just right together.


----------



## CornishMon

ivonna said:


> Pallas in Rose Litchi




Oh this is beautiful!


----------



## Camaro Chic

NF MM Ikat and scarf


----------



## Weekend shopper

Bag for today


----------



## Jaidybug

Camaro Chic said:


> NF MM Ikat and scarf



Love the pink! 



Weekend shopper said:


> Bag for today
> View attachment 3313401




Beautiful!!![emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Weekend shopper

Jaidybug said:


> Love the pink!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful!!![emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you


----------



## fabuleux

Weekend shopper said:


> Bag for today
> View attachment 3313401



Now a sophomore !


----------



## EmLooker

Camaro Chic said:


> NF MM Ikat and scarf




Wow - I love it!


----------



## EmLooker

ivonna said:


> Pallas in Rose Litchi




Oh my goodness - this pic is just stunning. So unique, yet so classically LV! Love your beautiful pieces.


----------



## luvspurses

ivonna said:


> Pallas in Rose Litchi


gorgeous bag, wallet and scarf. beautiful photo!


----------



## Weekend shopper

Using my Mon Mono GM today


----------



## EmLooker

Weekend shopper said:


> Using my Mon Mono GM today
> View attachment 3313713




Beautiful colors!


----------



## Weekend shopper

EmLooker said:


> Beautiful colors!



Thank you


----------



## myluvofbags

Siracusa PM


----------



## Iamminda

myluvofbags said:


> Siracusa PM



Very pretty--DA is on my radar these days .


----------



## Boofie400

Weekend shopper said:


> Using my Mon Mono GM today
> View attachment 3313713



Love that pop of color!!


----------



## myluvofbags

Iamminda said:


> Very pretty--DA is on my radar these days .


Thanks, I love the print and will see how this one works out before getting another.


----------



## Weekend shopper

Boofie400 said:


> Love that pop of color!!



Thank you


----------



## baglover1973

Lagon mahina L [emoji7]


----------



## princessxjp

My lovely Trevi w/ her Fleur de monogram charm & Rose Ballerine key holder [emoji4]


----------



## bagjunkie1997

Tried the Montsouris as a work bag for the first time today.


----------



## Venessa84

baglover1973 said:


> View attachment 3314792
> 
> Lagon mahina L [emoji7]


Pretty!


----------



## frivofrugalista

baglover1973 said:


> View attachment 3314792
> 
> Lagon mahina L [emoji7]




That blue leather![emoji7][emoji170]


----------



## frivofrugalista

princessxjp said:


> View attachment 3314823
> 
> 
> My lovely Trevi w/ her Fleur de monogram charm & Rose Ballerine key holder [emoji4]







bagjunkie1997 said:


> Tried the Montsouris as a work bag for the first time today.
> 
> View attachment 3314847




Beautiful beauties!


----------



## CornishMon

View attachment 3314998


----------



## LVoeNature

CornishMon said:


> View attachment 3314998



She is soooo so gorgeous!! 

I almost picked this one up too last Thursday but I ended up with some other items instead. I wasn't 100% sure of it because the strap felt a bit too long on me both shoulder and crossbody. (I'm extra petite) But I still love the style! I just wish the strap was adjustable.


----------



## CornishMon

LVoeNature said:


> She is soooo so gorgeous!!
> 
> 
> 
> I almost picked this one up too last Thursday but I ended up with some other items instead. I wasn't 100% sure of it because the strap felt a bit too long on me both shoulder and crossbody. (I'm extra petite) But I still love the style! I just wish the strap was adjustable.




I actually use my Melie strap!  

Thanks!


----------



## Iamminda

baglover1973 said:


> View attachment 3314792
> 
> Lagon mahina L [emoji7]



This is gorgeous!


----------



## Jaidybug

baglover1973 said:


> View attachment 3314792
> 
> Lagon mahina L [emoji7]




Stunning!


----------



## myluvofbags

CornishMon said:


> View attachment 3314998


Such a cutie patootie!


----------



## myluvofbags

princessxjp said:


> View attachment 3314823
> 
> 
> My lovely Trevi w/ her Fleur de monogram charm & Rose Ballerine key holder [emoji4]


Very nice and the pink is a wonderful shade.


----------



## Cnelson12

princessxjp said:


> View attachment 3314823
> 
> 
> My lovely Trevi w/ her Fleur de monogram charm & Rose Ballerine key holder [emoji4]



I just acquired this bag today in a trade (she took my totally mm de which I didn't use much) and I'm so excited! She's having a baby and my baby is 21 so it worked out well. Is there any cons to this bag? I don't find it heavy but I'm used to carrying a lot as it is.


----------



## princessxjp

Cnelson12 said:


> I just acquired this bag today in a trade (she took my totally mm de which I didn't use much) and I'm so excited! She's having a baby and my baby is 21 so it worked out well. Is there any cons to this bag? I don't find it heavy but I'm used to carrying a lot as it is.



I've had this for almost a month now and see no cons to it. In fact it's my go to bag as of now!  It's not at all too heavy for me, the lining is the soft red material, has 2 open pockets inside (very useful!) Love it so far!


----------



## baglover1973

Venessa84 said:


> Pretty!





frivofrugalista said:


> That blue leather![emoji7][emoji170]





Iamminda said:


> This is gorgeous!





Jaidybug said:


> Stunning!



Thanks so much ladies


----------



## baglover1973

CornishMon said:


> View attachment 3314998



I LOVE this!!!!


----------



## bagjunkie1997




----------



## daysha

CornishMon said:


> View attachment 3314998


So bright and cheerful.  I can't wait to get my first azur bag.


----------



## Cat2015

bagjunkie1997 said:


> View attachment 3315880



Oh so pretty !  Exact colors I would love. ..., but no FOX. &#128512;
Newly acqured Mews since last Friday.  
~~~~~ happy and content  --- CAT


----------



## Brucewayne13

bagjunkie1997 said:


> View attachment 3315880



Love the yellow interior on your mon mono! I wish I was into the neverfull when the mimosa interior had come out.


----------



## Brucewayne13

CornishMon said:


> View attachment 3314998



So pretty!! Enjoy it in good health!


----------



## bagjunkie1997

Cat2015 said:


> Oh so pretty !  Exact colors I would love. ..., but no FOX. [emoji3]
> 
> Newly acqured Mews since last Friday.
> 
> ~~~~~ happy and content  --- CAT




Haha. In my home town, I never give it a thought bc it's my name and my family is pretty well known. But everywhere else, people give me strange looks, as if I'm proclaiming that I'm a fox lol


----------



## Cat2015

bagjunkie1997 said:


> Haha. In my home town, I never give it a thought bc it's my name and my family is pretty well known. But everywhere else, people give me strange looks, as if I'm proclaiming that I'm a fox lol




Had one designed with the darker yellow stripe on the outside, lighter yellow inside and interior.    I guess people would think I'm a cat (instead of a fox)   


But after purchasing Mews and a DE Pochette with a leather strap, gotta pass for now.   .. And a Cluny noir on my wish list..   Neverful Mon Mono goes to the bottom..   


Congratulations on purchasing a beautiful Neverfull!


----------



## Havanese 28

CornishMon said:


> View attachment 3314998


Very pretty bag!  Your weather must be improving.


----------



## CornishMon

Havanese 28 said:


> Very pretty bag!  Your weather must be improving.




Lol no I'm braved it had to!


----------



## Havanese 28

bagjunkie1997 said:


> View attachment 3315880


Your Mon Mono NF is lovely!


----------



## CornishMon

Brucewayne13 said:


> So pretty!! Enjoy it in good health!




Thank my dear!  As you enjoy your PM!


----------



## CornishMon

daysha said:


> So bright and cheerful.  I can't wait to get my first azur bag.




Azur is beautiful!


----------



## CornishMon

baglover1973 said:


> I LOVE this!!!!







myluvofbags said:


> Such a cutie patootie!




Thank you ladies!


----------



## bagjunkie1997

Brucewayne13 said:


> Love the yellow interior on your mon mono! I wish I was into the neverfull when the mimosa interior had come out.




Thank you. I had never been into the Neverfull (always been a speedy girl), but I started playing around with the mon mono colors and fell in love. I don't think I could do a NF without it now lol For now, she's my one and only.


----------



## bagjunkie1997

Havanese 28 said:


> Your Mon Mono NF is lovely!




Thank you!


----------



## fabuleux

My Clarence Mono Macassar messenger bag with the gorgeous silver hardware buckles. Such an awesome bag for a guy on the go! [emoji2][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji632]


----------



## forever.elise

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3316754
> 
> 
> My Clarence Mono Macassar messenger bag with the gorgeous silver hardware buckles. Such an awesome bag for a guy on the go! [emoji2][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji632]




I love the silver buckles. Love your pieces.


----------



## forever.elise

bagjunkie1997 said:


> View attachment 3315880




I've told you before, love your NF. And LOVE the backpack...so timeless.


----------



## fabuleux

forever.elise said:


> I love the silver buckles. Love your pieces.



Thank you! I really enjoy this piece!


----------



## Havanese 28

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3316754
> 
> 
> My Clarence Mono Macassar messenger bag with the gorgeous silver hardware buckles. Such an awesome bag for a guy on the go! [emoji2][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji632]


This bag is perfection.  I love it!


----------



## fabuleux

Havanese 28 said:


> This bag is perfection.  I love it!



Thanks! It's my "conservative" work bag! &#128516;


----------



## meg_in_blue

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3316754
> 
> 
> My Clarence Mono Macassar messenger bag with the gorgeous silver hardware buckles. Such an awesome bag for a guy on the go! [emoji2][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji632]



Love the buckles...they are subtle and add a nice "kick" to such a classic bag.


----------



## fabuleux

meg_in_blue said:


> Love the buckles...they are subtle and add a nice "kick" to such a classic bag.



Thanks Meg_in_blue!


----------



## EmLooker

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3316754
> 
> 
> My Clarence Mono Macassar messenger bag with the gorgeous silver hardware buckles. Such an awesome bag for a guy on the go! [emoji2][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji632]




Gorgeous piece - I love it!


----------



## bagjunkie1997

forever.elise said:


> I've told you before, love your NF. And LOVE the backpack...so timeless.




Thank you dear


----------



## fabuleux

EmLooker said:


> Gorgeous piece - I love it!



Thank you! &#128540;


----------



## BagLady14

My Lockme II


----------



## BagLady14

BagLady14 said:


> My Lockme II


Oops

Forgot the pic


----------



## forever.elise

BagLady14 said:


> Oops
> 
> Forgot the pic




Niiiiiice!!! I love the bag charm with this bag!!!


----------



## Donauwaller

BagLady14 said:


> Oops
> 
> Forgot the pic




So very elegant!! Love it [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## RMLK

Mono NF keeping me company all day!


----------



## frivofrugalista

BagLady14 said:


> Oops
> 
> Forgot the pic




Love this bag!


----------



## bagjunkie1997

BagLady14 said:


> Oops
> 
> Forgot the pic




Pretty!!


----------



## bagjunkie1997




----------



## CornishMon

bagjunkie1997 said:


> View attachment 3317285




Ooo lala


----------



## Iamminda

bagjunkie1997 said:


> View attachment 3317285



This is gorgeous.  Is this carmine?


----------



## Jaidybug

BagLady14 said:


> Oops
> 
> Forgot the pic



Beautiful! 



bagjunkie1997 said:


> View attachment 3317285




Gorgeous, love the colour!!!


----------



## Markxmikesmom

Off to LV.


----------



## Fijigal

mabillon suntanning [emoji41]


----------



## fabuleux

BagLady14 said:


> Oops
> 
> Forgot the pic



The bag is very elegant.


----------



## fabuleux

Markxmikesmom said:


> Off to LV.
> View attachment 3317456



Such a beauty.


----------



## fabuleux

bagjunkie1997 said:


> View attachment 3317285



Alma, my favorite bag!


----------



## mimikittytwins

Alma bb with me today [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]


----------



## Jaidybug

Markxmikesmom said:


> Off to LV.
> View attachment 3317456




Gorgeous,[emoji7]one of my favorite Speedy's.


----------



## miss_chiff

[emoji7]


----------



## Brucewayne13

bagjunkie1997 said:


> View attachment 3317285



A stunner!!! Bet you smile every time you look at her.


----------



## tlo

Markxmikesmom said:


> Off to LV.
> View attachment 3317456



OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   I LOVE your bag!!

So what did you get?


----------



## luvspurses

Markxmikesmom said:


> Off to LV.
> View attachment 3317456


no words.maybe one. beautiful!


----------



## SugahSweetTee

bagjunkie1997 said:


> View attachment 3317285





This is gorgeous.    

I have to repeat to myself "No more pink bags"


----------



## Cat2015

Week old Ms Mews


----------



## Camaro Chic

Just switched out my watercolor speedy for my brand new Estrela and Sarah Retiro in poppy!


----------



## Camaro Chic

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3316754
> 
> 
> My Clarence Mono Macassar messenger bag with the gorgeous silver hardware buckles. Such an awesome bag for a guy on the go! [emoji2][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji632]



That is fabuleux.   I wish they did Macassar bags for women.


----------



## myluvofbags

Markxmikesmom said:


> Off to LV.
> View attachment 3317456


I love this print and color! Beautiful!


----------



## daysha

mimikittytwins said:


> Alma bb with me today [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3317506


Hi there.  I have a Vernis 6 key holder in Rose Indian and I'm thinking about getting a Zippy Coin Purse in Vernis in a different color.  Do you or have you noticed any color transfer when using your Vernis pieces together?  I'm wonder if the patent leather will stick and transfer if 2 different color Vernis pieces come in contact with one another.

Thanks


----------



## NurseAnn

miss_chiff said:


> View attachment 3317569
> 
> [emoji7]




I loooooooooooooove the patina on this bag.


----------



## NurseAnn

Markxmikesmom said:


> Off to LV.
> View attachment 3317456




This bag is my holy grail.  Soooo beautiful!


----------



## mimikittytwins

daysha said:


> Hi there.  I have a Vernis 6 key holder in Rose Indian and I'm thinking about getting a Zippy Coin Purse in Vernis in a different color.  Do you or have you noticed any color transfer when using your Vernis pieces together?  I'm wonder if the patent leather will stick and transfer if 2 different color Vernis pieces come in contact with one another.
> 
> Thanks



I have been using few vernis pieces together for long time... In summer time, vernis becomes a little stick, but no color transfer whatsoever, at least for me; I am in California - summer never been extremely hot though...The beige business card holder on the picture is Dune, I also have used rose litchi key pouch which is used together very often.


----------



## daysha

mimikittytwins said:


> I have been using few vernis pieces together for long time... In summer time, vernis becomes a little stick, but no color transfer whatsoever, at least for me; I am in California - summer never been extremely hot though...The beige business card holder on the picture is Dune, I also have used rose litchi key pouch which is used together very often.


Thank you


----------



## Jodee00

Didn't feel like carrying my purse today so my beautiful SLG's are along for the ride!


----------



## forever.elise

miss_chiff said:


> View attachment 3317569
> 
> [emoji7]




I love! Are you in Dubai? One of my FAVORITE bags!


----------



## Kmazz39

Fijigal said:


> View attachment 3317497
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mabillon suntanning [emoji41]


Such a cute bag!


----------



## Kmazz39

Camaro Chic said:


> Just switched out my watercolor speedy for my brand new Estrela and Sarah Retiro in poppy!


What a beautiful set!


----------



## miss_chiff

forever.elise said:


> I love! Are you in Dubai? One of my FAVORITE bags!



Thx! No...but I've read you're heading that way! &#127796;&#128043;&#9728;&#65039;


----------



## Louisgyal37

Montaigne riding along to pick up a new little goodie


----------



## fabuleux

Louisgyal37 said:


> Montaigne riding along to pick up a new little goodie



Looking FAB!


----------



## Louisgyal37

fabuleux said:


> Looking FAB!



Why thank you!!&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Speedster

I don't own a car - doing my bit for the environment! This is my bag on the train. First class with refreshments!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Louisgyal37 said:


> Montaigne riding along to pick up a new little goodie




[emoji170][emoji170][emoji170] stunning, what colour is it?


----------



## Louisgyal37

frivofrugalista said:


> [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170] stunning, what colour is it?



It's the color Iris


----------



## dcguccigirl

My New Estrela...Enjoying the Ride!


----------



## myluvofbags

Louisgyal37 said:


> Montaigne riding along to pick up a new little goodie


Beautiful blue! Watcha get?!


----------



## Louisgyal37

myluvofbags said:


> Beautiful blue! Watcha get?!



Thank you &#128578; The new RB victorine wallet


----------



## cs4891

just running some errands and didn't feel like bringing my whole purse, so threw the essentials in my mini pochette


----------



## Iamminda

Louisgyal37 said:


> Montaigne riding along to pick up a new little goodie



That color is gorgeous!


----------



## Iamminda

cs4891 said:


> View attachment 3318644
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just running some errands and didn't feel like bringing my whole purse, so threw the essentials in my mini pochette



Cute--perfect for running errands!


----------



## myluvofbags

Louisgyal37 said:


> Thank you &#128578; The new RB victorine wallet


Cool, congrats on your new pretty slg.


----------



## Venessa84

Louisgyal37 said:


> Montaigne riding along to pick up a new little goodie


hotness!


----------



## EmLooker

louisgyal37 said:


> montaigne riding along to pick up a new little goodie




love!


----------



## Camaro Chic

Kmazz39 said:


> What a beautiful set!



Thank you so much! I just love looking at it. It's a little distracting... i actually put it in the backseat after a bit.  :shame:


----------



## vinbenphon1

I was a passenger on the bus so I guess that counts  my mini lockit fusion  and I heading out for a ladies luncheon


----------



## marivic_bec

vinbenphon1 said:


> I was a passenger on the bus so I guess that counts  my mini lockit fusion  and I heading out for a ladies luncheon


----------



## Louisgyal37

EmLooker said:


> love!





Venessa84 said:


> hotness!



Thank you ladies!!


----------



## fabuleux

vinbenphon1 said:


> I was a passenger on the bus so I guess that counts  my mini lockit fusion  and I heading out for a ladies luncheon



Such a great piece!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Iris Twinset and my new fave slg


----------



## Donauwaller

frivofrugalista said:


> Iris Twinset and my new fave slg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3319206




What a lovely couple the are! Congrats [emoji175]


----------



## frivofrugalista

Donauwaller said:


> What a lovely couple the are! Congrats [emoji175]




Thank you[emoji170]


----------



## Cat2015

Running errands with my new Pochette with her adorned Circle charm. Love carrying crossbody


----------



## Fijigal

Thank you! It's a perfect everyday bag, light and has a lot of room


----------



## Cnelson12

princessxjp said:


> I've had this for almost a month now and see no cons to it. In fact it's my go to bag as of now!  It's not at all too heavy for me, the lining is the soft red material, has 2 open pockets inside (very useful!) Love it so far!



I'm loving it too! It was a little heavy on my shoulder yesterday but that was after 8 hours of being at the mall lol


----------



## Cnelson12

frivofrugalista said:


> Iris Twinset and my new fave slg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3319206



I must have that slg! When was it released?


----------



## Purse Junky

Cat2015 said:


> Running errands with my new Pochette with her adorned Circle charm. Love carrying crossbody


Very cute. The charm really dresses it up! What strap do you use to carry this crossbody?


----------



## frivofrugalista

Cnelson12 said:


> I must have that slg! When was it released?




I believe a few months ago from the men's line.


----------



## Cat2015

Thank you. An adjustable one, not sure which item #.  $260-280.  Fortunately Saks gift card paid for must of it.  &#128512;  Strap well worth the extra $$. Almost sold this charm... Glad I didn't.  The charm makes her feel like real bag not just a slg.


----------



## Jaidybug

vinbenphon1 said:


> I was a passenger on the bus so I guess that counts  my mini lockit fusion  and I heading out for a ladies luncheon



Lovely, such a unique looking bag! 



frivofrugalista said:


> Iris Twinset and my new fave slg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3319206



Both are beautiful, loving that Iris colour!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Jaidybug said:


> Lovely, such a unique looking bag!
> 
> 
> 
> Both are beautiful, loving that Iris colour!




Thank you!


----------



## Donauwaller

Cat2015 said:


> Running errands with my new Pochette with her adorned Circle charm. Love carrying crossbody




This looks so great, I immediately have to try a charm on my pochettes [emoji7]!


----------



## EmLooker

Cat2015 said:


> Running errands with my new Pochette with her adorned Circle charm. Love carrying crossbody




That looks really cute with the charm!


----------



## littledesigner

vinbenphon1 said:


> I was a passenger on the bus so I guess that counts  my mini lockit fusion  and I heading out for a ladies luncheon



Stunning!


----------



## auboo

vinbenphon1 said:


> I was a passenger on the bus so I guess that counts  my mini lockit fusion  and I heading out for a ladies luncheon




Aww are u in transperth ? [emoji4]


----------



## vinbenphon1

Jaidybug said:


> Lovely, such a unique looking bag!





littledesigner said:


> Stunning!







auboo said:


> Aww are u in transperth ? [emoji4]



Thanks auboo, yep on the Transperth bus


----------



## Donauwaller

Cat2015 said:


> Running errands with my new Pochette with her adorned Circle charm. Love carrying crossbody




Thanks for the inspiration [emoji254]!


----------



## Havanese 28

vinbenphon1 said:


> I was a passenger on the bus so I guess that counts  my mini lockit fusion  and I heading out for a ladies luncheon


Beautiful, unique choice and the perfect accent!  Love this!


----------



## Havanese 28

Cat2015 said:


> Running errands with my new Pochette with her adorned Circle charm. Love carrying crossbody


This looks great!  It's perfect.


----------



## Havanese 28

Donauwaller said:


> Thanks for the inspiration [emoji254]!
> View attachment 3319899


I love this look!  Perfect small bag and so functional with the long strap.


----------



## Cat2015

You're welcome!  Your mono pochette is adorable and chic..  Adding a charm just elevated her chicness, don't ya think ?


----------



## Cat2015

Donauwaller said:


> Thanks for the inspiration [emoji254]!
> View attachment 3319899


Forgot to quote you.  Thank you    Your mono pochette so chic with added charm!


----------



## Cat2015

Havanese 28 said:


> This looks great!  It's perfect.



Thank you.   Did you decide on one fur yourself?


----------



## socallvlover

Markxmikesmom said:


> Off to LV.
> View attachment 3317456



By far the most beautiful speedy in my opinion!


----------



## Havanese 28

Cat2015 said:


> Thank you.   Did you decide on one fur yourself?


Not yet.  I haven't been to the boutique yet.  I'm hoping to get there later this week, but not sure if that will happen.


----------



## tlo

A sunny day finally!!


----------



## ivonna

Speedy Empreinte for a rainy day


----------



## Jaidybug

tlo said:


> A sunny day finally!!
> 
> View attachment 3320278



So pretty! 



ivonna said:


> Speedy Empreinte for a rainy day




Gorgeous!


----------



## tlo

Jaidybug said:


> So pretty!
> 
> 
> Thanks Jaidybug


----------



## Eaduarte

What's this one called?


----------



## EmLooker

ivonna said:


> Speedy Empreinte for a rainy day




Every time I see one of these, I swoon. Love your bag - and the beautiful flowers are a nice touch! [emoji7]


----------



## EmLooker

Markxmikesmom said:


> Off to LV.
> View attachment 3317456




I have the same charm. [emoji6]


----------



## BagLady14

miss_chiff said:


> View attachment 3317569
> 
> [emoji7]



Really nice patina


----------



## Donauwaller

EmLooker said:


> Every time I see one of these, I swoon. Love your bag - and the beautiful flowers are a nice touch! [emoji7]




Wow, stunning picture [emoji7]! Love the color of your pouf, is that from etsy? And you know how I feel about the bag [emoji255]...


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

I think this bag is just gorgeous! I've decided I'm going to either use it or sell it and it's too beautiful to sell.


----------



## tinks14

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3320986
> 
> 
> I think this bag is just gorgeous! I've decided I'm going to either use it or sell it and it's too beautiful to sell.


You are soooooo right - gorgeous bag use her and enjoy her


----------



## Markxmikesmom

tlo said:


> A sunny day finally!!
> 
> View attachment 3320278


----------



## tlo

Markxmikesmom said:


>



My feelings exactly!!!!  Thanks hun!!!  Have you got to load yours up yet?


----------



## Markxmikesmom

tlo said:


> My feelings exactly!!!!  Thanks hun!!!  Have you got to load yours up yet?



Not yet. I'm heading to Vegas tomorrow so I think it will  be its maiden voyage.


----------



## tlo

Markxmikesmom said:


> Not yet. I'm heading to Vegas tomorrow so I think it will  be its maiden voyage.



What a fun trip for her maiden voyage!!!  Hope you have a blast and that you enjoy your new NF!!


----------



## Markxmikesmom

tlo said:


> What a fun trip for her maiden voyage!!!  Hope you have a blast and that you enjoy your new NF!!



Thank you!!


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

tinks14 said:


> You are soooooo right - gorgeous bag use her and enjoy her




Thanks! [emoji3]


----------



## Havanese 28

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3320986
> 
> 
> I think this bag is just gorgeous! I've decided I'm going to either use it or sell it and it's too beautiful to sell.


Personally, I'd never sell that gorgeous bag!  Use and enjoy it.  It's positively beautiful!


----------



## Bostonpatsgirl

My W pm is shotgun today..out of all my bags. ..this is still my favorite. It's quality is TDF. No regrets on this purchase from day 1! [emoji3]  

Sent from my SM-N910V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Bostonpatsgirl

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3320986
> 
> 
> I think this bag is just gorgeous! I've decided I'm going to either use it or sell it and it's too beautiful to sell.


This is so gorg! Congrats on this beauty. And I vote..use..don't sell $ 

Sent from my SM-N910V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Peggieben

With my beautiful twist chain wallet


----------



## BlaCkIriS

Peggieben said:


> View attachment 3321351
> 
> 
> With my beautiful twist chain wallet



Very pretty  Denim colour is so beautiful


----------



## myluvofbags

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3320986
> 
> 
> I think this bag is just gorgeous! I've decided I'm going to either use it or sell it and it's too beautiful to sell.


I agree, it's way too beautiful to sell. I'm not partial to the Alma style but the color combo and design work together to make it a stunning piece that I would want.


----------



## Camaro Chic

My Alma B'N'B was riding shotgun today but mom didn't want me taking a pic of her lap :lolots:


----------



## AtlDesigner

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3320986
> 
> 
> I think this bag is just gorgeous! I've decided I'm going to either use it or sell it and it's too beautiful to sell.




Oh that is STUNNING.


----------



## AtlDesigner

Bostonpatsgirl said:


> View attachment 3321242
> 
> 
> My W pm is shotgun today..out of all my bags. ..this is still my favorite. It's quality is TDF. No regrets on this purchase from day 1! [emoji3]
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using PurseForum mobile app




Love this style!


----------



## LVADIKManNiUi

Camaro Chic said:


> My Alma B'N'B was riding shotgun today but mom didn't want me taking a pic of her lap :lolots:



Love, love the look of this bag &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;

So beautiful &#128525;


----------



## AtlDesigner

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3320986
> 
> 
> I think this bag is just gorgeous! I've decided I'm going to either use it or sell it and it's too beautiful to sell.




What is the exact model (Alma?) and color of this bag?  I can't stop thinking how beautiful it is.


----------



## Donauwaller

Camaro Chic said:


> My Alma B'N'B was riding shotgun today but mom didn't want me taking a pic of her lap :lolots:




Looks great! How do you like the bag, does it "feel" like an Alma, or is it a different bag alltogether?


----------



## Havanese 28

Bostonpatsgirl said:


> View attachment 3321242
> 
> 
> My W pm is shotgun today..out of all my bags. ..this is still my favorite. It's quality is TDF. No regrets on this purchase from day 1! [emoji3]
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using PurseForum mobile app


What a gorgeous, classic and elegant bag!


----------



## TexasMrs.B

Peggieben said:


> View attachment 3321351
> 
> 
> With my beautiful twist chain wallet


very nice color!


----------



## TexasMrs.B

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3320986
> 
> 
> I think this bag is just gorgeous! I've decided I'm going to either use it or sell it and it's too beautiful to sell.


Wow!  That bag is divine; please don't sell it!


----------



## CornishMon

View attachment 3322371

View attachment 3322372


----------



## forever.elise

CornishMon said:


> View attachment 3322371
> 
> View attachment 3322372




Nice patina so far!


----------



## CornishMon

forever.elise said:


> Nice patina so far!




I think that was the sun.  I just got it yesterday so it's still pretty light.  But thank you!


----------



## baglady

CornishMon, thought they were before and after pics.


----------



## CornishMon

baglady said:


> CornishMon, thought they were before and after pics.




Lol!  Sun no sun.


----------



## Lizzys

CornishMon said:


> View attachment 3322371
> 
> View attachment 3322372



Oh yay you got it!  Hope you enjoy it and I look forward to your updated review thread.


----------



## Cruisin4Coach

I just got this beautiful Pallas Chain today and couldn't wait to carry it, so it rode home in the passenger seat with me!


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

AtlDesigner said:


> What is the exact model (Alma?) and color of this bag?  I can't stop thinking how beautiful it is.




I believe it's called a Malletage Alma PM. 

Thank you so much


----------



## Donauwaller

Enjoying the last minutes of sun, rain is forecasted.
My Speedy Empreinte 25 can cope with either...[emoji169]


----------



## Rose71

CornishMon said:


> View attachment 3322371
> 
> View attachment 3322372


Wonderful


----------



## myluvofbags

My Tivoli PM, funny how my 8 yr old bag canvas looks so much brighter than my new key holder.


----------



## forever.elise

Cruisin4Coach said:


> I just got this beautiful Pallas Chain today and couldn't wait to carry it, so it rode home in the passenger seat with me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3322433




Omg I love this!!! It's soooo beautiful!!!


----------



## luvspurses

myluvofbags said:


> My Tivoli PM, funny how my 8 yr old bag canvas looks so much brighter than my new key holder.


so interesting the difference in the canvas. i still prefer the canvas on my older lv bags, despite all explanations to the contrary regarding new and improved canvas. your bag looks beautiful! by the way, how do you like the crossbody strap with this bag? i've never seen a tivoli pm used with one.


----------



## Jodee00

My beautiful speedy b 30


----------



## Rose71

CornishMon said:


> View attachment 3322371
> 
> View attachment 3322372





myluvofbags said:


> My Tivoli PM, funny how my 8 yr old bag canvas looks so much brighter than my new key holder.


Oh yes, is absolute truth...but both beautys.


----------



## TexasMrs.B

mimikittytwins said:


> Alma bb with me today [emoji254][emoji254][emoji254]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3317506


Very cute!


----------



## Kitty157

myluvofbags said:


> My Tivoli PM, funny how my 8 yr old bag canvas looks so much brighter than my new key holder.



I think older bags are making a comeback! It looks great for an 8 yr old bag.


----------



## Camaro Chic

Kitty157 said:


> I think older bags are making a comeback! It looks great for an 8 yr old bag.



I totally agree. Look at epi!

Speaking of which, here's what's in my passenger seat.


----------



## Kitty157

Camaro Chic said:


> I totally agree. Look at epi!
> 
> Speaking of which, here's what's in my passenger seat.



Love that NF! I think it's so gorgeous and worth every penny!


----------



## myluvofbags

Kitty157 said:


> I think older bags are making a comeback! It looks great for an 8 yr old bag.


Thanks! I agree, I have seen some stunning vintage items on TPF


----------



## myluvofbags

luvspurses said:


> so interesting the difference in the canvas. i still prefer the canvas on my older lv bags, despite all explanations to the contrary regarding new and improved canvas. your bag looks beautiful! by the way, how do you like the crossbody strap with this bag? i've never seen a tivoli pm used with one.


Thanks. The strap is something I added just for times I need to be hands free. This canvas does feel thicker than some newer ones I felt but I also have a newer bag in DE which feels thinner and more pliable which I actually prefer in the style.


----------



## Houseofphylis

My Artsy and I enjoying the sun today!


----------



## forever.elise

Houseofphylis said:


> My Artsy and I enjoying the sun today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3323313




Love this bag! Want!


----------



## mrsinsyder

Lots of epi for a quick weekend trip to my alma mater!


----------



## luvspurses

mrsinsyder said:


> Lots of epi for a quick weekend trip to my alma mater!


love your epi pieces!


----------



## myluvofbags

luvspurses said:


> love your epi pieces!


Loving the blues!


----------



## chiclawyer

mrsinsyder said:


> Lots of epi for a quick weekend trip to my alma mater!



Perfection-- I love epi!!


----------



## bagjunkie1997

Iamminda said:


> This is gorgeous.  Is this carmine?



Thank you! It's Fuchsia. It's surprisingly versatile.


----------



## bagjunkie1997

Peggieben said:


> View attachment 3321351
> 
> 
> With my beautiful twist chain wallet



This is soo pretty. I missed the boat on this one (as I was staying away for awhile to recoup some of my savings ), but man, do I want to kick myself every time I see this. Maybe you can enjoy her enough for the both of us


----------



## bagjunkie1997

SugahSweetTee said:


> This is gorgeous.
> 
> I have to repeat to myself "No more pink bags"



Thank you. I say that too, but it doesn't seem to stop me 



Jaidybug said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> Gorgeous, love the colour!!!



Thank you! I've been surprised how well she matches a lot of my outfits.



Brucewayne13 said:


> A stunner!!! Bet you smile every time you look at her.



Thank you, and yes I do


----------



## Divalish

Lady Mews and I out doing a little shopping after work


----------



## forever.elise

Divalish said:


> Lady Mews and I out doing a little shopping after work




[emoji7]Your bag matches the leather in your car!!! Divine!


----------



## Rose71

ivonna said:


> Speedy Empreinte for a rainy day


What a great pic


----------



## BagLady14

My Lockme in the backseat


----------



## CornishMon

Divalish said:


> Lady Mews and I out doing a little shopping after work




Love this bag!


----------



## uhpharm01

Camaro Chic said:


> I totally agree. Look at epi!
> 
> Speaking of which, here's what's in my passenger seat.


You have great taste.


----------



## CornishMon

BagLady14 said:


> My Lockme in the backseat




Beautiful


----------



## BagLady14

Camaro Chic said:


> I totally agree. Look at epi!
> 
> Speaking of which, here's what's in my passenger seat.



What a cool wallet.


----------



## meg_in_blue

Keepall 45 in Damier Cobalt...heading out for a hike!


----------



## Kitty157

mrsinsyder said:


> Lots of epi for a quick weekend trip to my alma mater!




Love the blue!!


----------



## CrazyDogLady




----------



## Camaro Chic

uhpharm01 said:


> You have great taste.



Thank you!! 







BagLady14 said:


> What a cool wallet.



It was my holy grail wallet! I never get tired of looking at it.


----------



## NurseAnn




----------



## tlo

I can't change out of her!!!


----------



## xaznstylegrlx

tlo said:


> I can't change out of her!!!
> 
> View attachment 3325474


Looks like she is getting a nice patina


----------



## tlo

xaznstylegrlx said:


> Looks like she is getting a nice patina



Thanks!!  Yes she is


----------



## skyqueen

After seeing how good my Metis looked sitting in the front seat...I had to buy the car! [emoji57]


----------



## Donauwaller

meg_in_blue said:


> Keepall 45 in Damier Cobalt...heading out for a hike!




Oh wow - I'm just seeing a Speedy in DC before my inner eye [emoji7][emoji7]. Gorgious bag!!


----------



## Donauwaller

skyqueen said:


> After seeing how good my Metis looked sitting in the front seat...I had to buy the car! [emoji57]




Haha - better never take her on a bus or plane, even [emoji41]. They DO look great together, though!!


----------



## skyqueen

Donauwaller said:


> Haha - better never take her on a bus or plane, even [emoji41]. They DO look great together, though!!


LOL! Thanks!


----------



## Trudysmom

skyqueen said:


> After seeing how good my Metis looked sitting in the front seat...I had to buy the car! [emoji57]


Very pretty.


----------



## skyqueen

Trudysmom said:


> Very pretty.




[emoji8]


----------



## meg_in_blue

NurseAnn said:


> View attachment 3325472



So lovely!!  Love your bag and charm together!!


----------



## BlaCkIriS

skyqueen said:


> After seeing how good my Metis looked sitting in the front seat...I had to buy the car! [emoji57]



Hahaha. I guess all the cars advertisement should have lv in their passenger seats. After all, we all ladies love a good companion or eye candies while travelling


----------



## NurseAnn

meg_in_blue said:


> So lovely!!  Love your bag and charm together!!




Thank you!  I got the charm last week after constantly admiring it on other people's bags on TPF.


----------



## luvspurses

tlo said:


> I can't change out of her!!!
> 
> View attachment 3325474


i don't blame you!! gorgeous! this is the mm, right?


----------



## tlo

luvspurses said:


> i don't blame you!! gorgeous! this is the mm, right?



Thank you luvspurses!!!!  Yes it's the MM.


----------



## skyqueen

BlaCkIriS said:


> Hahaha. I guess all the cars advertisement should have lv in their passenger seats. After all, we all ladies love a good companion or eye candies while travelling


LOL! Good marketing plan!


----------



## swee7bebe

The weather is finally nice enough to break out my new neverfull [emoji177]


----------



## calilily

skyqueen said:


> After seeing how good my Metis looked sitting in the front seat...I had to buy the car! [emoji57]



LOL!!! congrats


----------



## tlo

swee7bebe said:


> View attachment 3326632
> 
> 
> The weather is finally nice enough to break out my new neverfull [emoji177]



It is SO gorgeous!!!


----------



## ScottyGal

Neverfull &#9786;


----------



## Camaro Chic

First day carrying miss Venus!


----------



## Donauwaller

_Lee said:


> Neverfull [emoji5]




What a nice pair you got...[emoji7]


----------



## Iamminda

First time out with my petit noe.


----------



## Donauwaller

Iamminda said:


> First time out with my petit noe.
> 
> View attachment 3327279




Gorgious classic [emoji170]! Is that the smaller Ladurée charm? Looks so cute... Just ordered the one with the Eifel tower.


----------



## Michelle44

my first, and probably favorite LV bag.


----------



## Havanese 28

Iamminda said:


> First time out with my petit noe.
> 
> View attachment 3327279


This bag is such a beautiful classic and in a gorgeous shade of blue!


----------



## Iamminda

Donauwaller said:


> Gorgious classic [emoji170]! Is that the smaller Ladurée charm? Looks so cute... Just ordered the one with the Eifel tower.



Thanks.  That's the large one.  I spent way too much time deciding on the color/size.  You will love yours.  



Havanese 28 said:


> This bag is such a beautiful classic and in a gorgeous shade of blue!



Thanks.  I like this blue a lot (as I am trying to convince myself I don't need blueberry in my life)


----------



## Michelle44

You absolutely need blueberry in your life!


----------



## Iamminda

Michelle44 said:


> You absolutely need blueberry in your life!



I am sure I do : ) -- just need to convince DH that I need another blue bag (lol).


----------



## Donauwaller

Iamminda said:


> Thanks.  That's the large one.  I spent way too much time deciding on the color/size.  You will love yours.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha - tell me about it [emoji41]! Took me days to make up my mind...


----------



## Jaidybug

Iamminda said:


> First time out with my petit noe.
> 
> View attachment 3327279




Beautiful blue, love the charm too![emoji3]


----------



## fabuleux

Iamminda said:


> First time out with my petit noe.
> 
> View attachment 3327279



Such a beautiful bag!


----------



## Weekend shopper

Iamminda said:


> First time out with my petit noe.
> 
> View attachment 3327279



Wow! Beautiful bag. The charm goes perfect with it



_Lee said:


> Neverfull &#9786;



Both bags are lovley



Michelle44 said:


> View attachment 3327330
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first, and probably favorite LV bag.



What a beauty! I wish LV still made this bag


----------



## myluvofbags

Iamminda said:


> First time out with my petit noe.
> 
> View attachment 3327279


The color is so pretty.


----------



## Iamminda

Jaidybug said:


> Beautiful blue, love the charm too![emoji3]





fabuleux said:


> Such a beautiful bag!





myluvofbags said:


> The color is so pretty.





Weekend shopper said:


> Wow! Beautiful bag. The charm goes perfect with it



Thank you kindly


----------



## clu13




----------



## Camaro Chic

clu13 said:


> View attachment 3327702


----------



## viewwing

My grand bleu vernis alma!! Love her!


----------



## LVoeluv

TeamHutchens said:


> Riding Shotgun in Chevy......Sully, Folio and LV sunglasses




Gorgeous sully!! May I know where you get that handle cover? Thanks! [emoji7]


----------



## Donauwaller

viewwing said:


> My grand bleu vernis alma!! Love her!
> View attachment 3327886




Love this blue! Perfect [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]!


----------



## fabuleux

viewwing said:


> My grand bleu vernis alma!! Love her!
> View attachment 3327886



So pretty!


----------



## Weekend shopper

Using my Westminster GM today


----------



## Jaidybug

viewwing said:


> My grand bleu vernis alma!! Love her!
> View attachment 3327886



Beautiful blue! 



Weekend shopper said:


> Using my Westminster GM today
> View attachment 3327926




Lovely!


----------



## Weekend shopper

Jaidybug said:


> Beautiful blue!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely!



Thank you


----------



## frivofrugalista

Iamminda said:


> First time out with my petit noe.
> 
> View attachment 3327279




Beautiful blue!!!


----------



## Iamminda

frivofrugalista said:


> Beautiful blue!!!



Thanks FF!


----------



## tlo

About to be in my passenger seat. I never carry this bag and had decided to sell her. But then I loaded her up and I can't do it!


----------



## BisonBeauty10

Markxmikesmom said:


> Off to LV.
> View attachment 3317456


Beautiful!!!


----------



## forever.elise

tlo said:


> About to be in my passenger seat. I never carry this bag and had decided to sell her. But then I loaded her up and I can't do it!
> 
> View attachment 3328785




Don't sell! Great bag[emoji4]


----------



## Weekend shopper

tlo said:


> About to be in my passenger seat. I never carry this bag and had decided to sell her. But then I loaded her up and I can't do it!
> 
> View attachment 3328785



What a great passenger to have


----------



## tlo

Weekend shopper said:


> What a great passenger to have



Thanks WS!!!  I think so too.  We had a great day together.  I don't think she will be going anywhere.  LOL


----------



## tlo

forever.elise said:


> Don't sell! Great bag[emoji4]



Thanks forever.elise!!   I can't part with her.  She's too pretty!!!!


----------



## BisonBeauty10

Bostonpatsgirl said:


> View attachment 3321242
> 
> 
> My W pm is shotgun today..out of all my bags. ..this is still my favorite. It's quality is TDF. No regrets on this purchase from day 1! [emoji3]
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using PurseForum mobile app


Stunning Bag!


----------



## Jaidybug

tlo said:


> About to be in my passenger seat. I never carry this bag and had decided to sell her. But then I loaded her up and I can't do it!
> 
> View attachment 3328785




Beautiful!!!


----------



## tlo

​


Jaidybug said:


> Beautiful!!!



Thanks Jaidybug!!


----------



## TeamHutchens

LVoeluv said:


> Gorgeous sully!! May I know where you get that handle cover? Thanks! [emoji7]



Etsy......mymade21 is the seller


----------



## LVoeluv

TeamHutchens said:


> Etsy......mymade21 is the seller




Thanks! Does it make the vachetta have tiny little dots due to the space on the crochet stitches? Hope I make sense... [emoji4]


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

These little babies fit perfectly in the pockets of my yoga bag!


----------



## Havanese 28

tlo said:


> About to be in my passenger seat. I never carry this bag and had decided to sell her. But then I loaded her up and I can't do it!
> 
> View attachment 3328785


Every time I see someone out, carrying this bag, it gets my attention.  It always looks so beautiful and classy.


----------



## Donauwaller

Out for a casual dinner night with friends - perfect companion &#127870;[emoji175]


----------



## Iamminda

Donauwaller said:


> Out for a casual dinner night with friends - perfect companion &#127870;[emoji175]
> View attachment 3330621



The Laduree charm looks perfect on your Alma!


----------



## tlo

Havanese 28 said:


> Every time I see someone out, carrying this bag, it gets my attention.  It always looks so beautiful and classy.



Thank you Havanese!  I think so too.  It's so lady like.


----------



## llovescuteshoes

Lunch and coffee with a friend on this sunny yet windy spring day~


----------



## fabuleux

llovescuteshoes said:


> Lunch and coffee with a friend on this sunny yet windy spring day~
> View attachment 3330771



Cerises!!!


----------



## Lovemyson

&#128522;


----------



## llovescuteshoes

fabuleux said:


> Cerises!!!




They make me smile way more than they should [emoji4][emoji523] the little cherries bring me so much joy. It's functional art, really!


----------



## AllthingsLV

Today I'm hanging with my "ride or die" girl, the Mono Neverfull MM and my new Favorite MM!!!


----------



## Awbrumle

Pure love! Speedyb 25


----------



## frivofrugalista

Got this lady with me today...I adore this colour


----------



## fabuleux

frivofrugalista said:


> Got this lady with me today...I adore this colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3331395



So pretty!


----------



## Addict2Labels

Day out with my new baby  [emoji2]


----------



## frivofrugalista

Addict2Labels said:


> Day out with my new baby  [emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3331485




I love this bag!


----------



## frivofrugalista

fabuleux said:


> So pretty!




Thank you!


----------



## mlm05004

not designer lol but Marcello was going for a ride [emoji23][emoji76]


----------



## TeamHutchens

LVoeluv said:


> Thanks! Does it make the vachetta have tiny little dots due to the space on the crochet stitches? Hope I make sense... [emoji4]


No since it does move a little back and forth sort of.  So it is not just stuck in that one spot with the tiny holes...if that makes sense


----------



## Leo the Lion

Awbrumle said:


> View attachment 3331267
> 
> 
> Pure love! Speedyb 25


So cute with her black puff!


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

Addict2Labels said:


> Day out with my new baby  [emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3331485




Beautiful!!


----------



## Venessa84

frivofrugalista said:


> Got this lady with me today...I adore this colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3331395


 
I am obsessed with all of your blues!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Venessa84 said:


> I am obsessed with all of your blues!




Aww thanks, I have a bit of a blue obsession...ok maybe a lot[emoji23]


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

Azur NF MM [emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;


----------



## lvlover365

New to me old model Delightful PM


----------



## lvmk

lvlover365 said:


> View attachment 3335050
> 
> New to me old model Delightful PM




Wow that's in amazing condition! Congrats!


----------



## lvlover365

lvmk said:


> Wow that's in amazing condition! Congrats!




Thanks!


----------



## miss_chiff

Going topless [emoji12] in my mcsc[emoji636] ...


----------



## fabuleux

miss_chiff said:


> Going topless [emoji12] in my mcsc[emoji636] ...
> View attachment 3335388



Such a beautiful bag!


----------



## fabuleux

mlm05004 said:


> View attachment 3331840
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not designer lol but Marcello was going for a ride [emoji23][emoji76]



Such a cutie! I love him!


----------



## miley38

Gorgeous! What style is this?


----------



## miss_chiff

fabuleux said:


> Such a beautiful bag!



&#127467;&#127479;Merci&#10071;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;&#128536;


----------



## paula3boys

NF DA with RB


----------



## miss_chiff

miley38 said:


> Gorgeous! What style is this?



Which&#128092; post might you be referring to&#10067; &#129300;


----------



## myluvofbags

Not in the seat just a passenger


----------



## Iamminda

myluvofbags said:


> Not in the seat just a passenger



Oooh, I like this!   I need to look into this vintage (?) style.


----------



## uhpharm01

lvmk said:


> Wow that's in amazing condition! Congrats!



I agree.


----------



## myluvofbags

Iamminda said:


> Oooh, I like this!   I need to look into this vintage (?) style.


Thanks, it's on the small side but holds all my essentials. Great hands free bag.


----------



## BagLady14

Twinset.  Didn't even get a passenger seat.  Relegated to a cup holder..


----------



## LvoemyLV

it's back! I bought it at an LV private event, had it 4 days, then it was in repair for almost 6 weeks! Just picked it up and so happy!!!


----------



## Scooch




----------



## myluvofbags

LvoemyLV said:


> View attachment 3335670
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's back! I bought it at an LV private event, had it 4 days, then it was in repair for almost 6 weeks! Just picked it up and so happy!!!


Glad you got it back. I love the embossing on these bags.


----------



## LvoemyLV

myluvofbags said:


> Glad you got it back. I love the embossing on these bags.


thank you, me too! [emoji7]


----------



## leslieluu

my oldest bag HG. If I could only have one, this would be it.


----------



## Tori07

Out with my Speedy b these days!


----------



## swee7bebe

I love this purse so much.


----------



## dcguccigirl

My new to me Pre-Loved Delightful GM riding shotgun![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Loulouuk

leslieluu said:


> View attachment 3335819
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my oldest bag HG. If I could only have one, this would be it.


Love this, had a trevi gm a long time ago but makes me now want a pm!


----------



## kdoll

my partner in crime for the day [emoji7] emp speedy 30 in noir my &#129412;


----------



## dcguccigirl

dcguccigirl said:


> My new to me Pre-Loved Delightful GM riding shotgun![emoji7][emoji7]




Lol.....I forget the pic!


----------



## miley38

miss_chiff said:


> Which&#128092; post might you be referring to&#10067; &#129300;



Your monogram style purse with orange/coral handles.


----------



## deb68nc

Heading to a festival on this beautiful day in NC


----------



## NurseAnn

deb68nc said:


> Heading to a festival on this beautiful day in NC




Love your noe so so much.  It will age so well.  Has me thinking.


----------



## miss_chiff

miley38 said:


> Your monogram style purse with orange/coral handles.



Thank you &#128522; That is the Retiro nm in the poppy colorway.


----------



## TraGiv

My Bloomsbury PM.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

TraGiv said:


> My Bloomsbury PM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3337673



one of my LV faves right here!


----------



## fabuleux

deb68nc said:


> Heading to a festival on this beautiful day in NC



Looking awesome!


----------



## SugahSweetTee

Berri out trying to get some sun


----------



## leslieluu

Loulouuk said:


> Love this, had a trevi gm a long time ago but makes me now want a pm!




This is a great bag, you should definitely get one, you won't regret it [emoji6]


----------



## fabuleux

SugahSweetTee said:


> View attachment 3337739
> 
> 
> Berri out trying to get some sun



It looks beautiful!


----------



## Havanese 28

miss_chiff said:


> Going topless [emoji12] in my mcsc[emoji636] ...
> View attachment 3335388


This bag is absolutely gorgeous with leather trim in Poppy!   I love the color and how well it complements the monogram print.  While black offers such a classic look, I think the different/ brighter colors really make this bag a stand- out.  Enjoynyournbeautiful bag and your convertible.


----------



## Havanese 28

SugahSweetTee said:


> View attachment 3337739
> 
> 
> Berri out trying to get some sun


Gorgeous!  This hobo is so beautiful.


----------



## fabuleux

Good morning TPF!


----------



## viewwing

fabuleux said:


> Good morning TPF!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3338308




Swoon! Good morning!


----------



## VirginiaLV

fabuleux said:


> Good morning TPF!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3338308


Wow!  Great bag!


----------



## tinks14

fabuleux said:


> Good morning TPF!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3338308



What a great bag. Have a fab day


----------



## fabuleux

VirginiaLV said:


> Wow!  Great bag!





viewwing said:


> Swoon! Good morning!





tinks14 said:


> What a great bag. Have a fab day



Thank you guys!  Enjoy this beautiful Monday!


----------



## deb68nc

fabuleux said:


> Good morning TPF!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3338308




Oh that bag is amazing and I love the luggage tag. I've been looking for one like that but they're so outrageous on the pre owned market I saw one for $189!!


----------



## fabuleux

deb68nc said:


> Oh that bag is amazing and I love the luggage tag. I've been looking for one like that but they're so outrageous on the pre owned market I saw one for $189!!



OMG That would be a very pricey luggage tag!


----------



## frivofrugalista

fabuleux said:


> Good morning TPF!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3338308




Amazing!


----------



## Deucedst96

My Favorite MM and Kate Spade Card Holder! Love them both!


----------



## Michelle44

hanging with my Mews today. I love this bag!


----------



## Meeka41

Riding with my old lady old model delightful mm 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
shes holding up well [emoji179][emoji179][emoji179][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

Meeka41 said:


> Riding with my old lady old model delightful mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3338457
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shes holding up well [emoji179][emoji179][emoji179][emoji7][emoji7]




She's gorgeous!!



My only cute, little BB. Such perfect spring and summer colors!


----------



## fabuleux

PinkInTheBlue said:


> She's gorgeous!!
> 
> View attachment 3338604
> 
> My only cute, little BB. Such perfect spring and summer colors!



Perfect beauty! &#128540;&#128077;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Deucedst96

PinkInTheBlue said:


> She's gorgeous!!
> 
> View attachment 3338604
> 
> My only cute, little BB. Such perfect spring and summer colors!





This is so cute! Looks like lots of fun to carry!! [emoji7]


----------



## missconvy

fabuleux said:


> Good morning TPF!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3338308


Love that V on this bag!


----------



## fabuleux

missconvy said:


> Love that V on this bag!



Thanks!


----------



## kimetra24

fabuleux said:


> Good morning TPF!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3338308




Omg..... Gorgeous!


----------



## fabuleux

kimetra24 said:


> Omg..... Gorgeous!



Thanks Kimetra24!  I love it because I love big totes!


----------



## meg_in_blue

fabuleux said:


> Good morning TPF!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3338308



Nothing like a little blue and LV!!!  Love it!!


----------



## meg_in_blue

PinkInTheBlue said:


> She's gorgeous!!
> 
> View attachment 3338604
> 
> My only cute, little BB. Such perfect spring and summer colors!



I adore this bag...Have you been able to wear it with a lot of different outfits?


----------



## portia86

Just these 2 on the school run this morning


----------



## viewwing

PinkInTheBlue said:


> She's gorgeous!!
> 
> View attachment 3338604
> 
> My only cute, little BB. Such perfect spring and summer colors!



You really should carry her out more. What a unique piece. I saw in the other thread how it's hard for you to downsize the stuff that you carry. But when I saw your alma bb, i think downsizing will be worth it! Just to have her beside you all day puts a smile on your face I would think!


----------



## Havanese 28

PinkInTheBlue said:


> She's gorgeous!!
> 
> View attachment 3338604
> 
> My only cute, little BB. Such perfect spring and summer colors!


This bag is beautiful!  The colors are perfect together.


----------



## lalbert88

fabuleux said:


> Good morning TPF!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3338308


 
I've never seen this bag before. It is absolutely GORGEOUS


----------



## lalbert88

deb68nc said:


> Heading to a festival on this beautiful day in NC


 
 this bag. I am on the search for a pre-loved one but in great condition!


----------



## fabuleux

lalbert88 said:


> I've never seen this bag before. It is absolutely GORGEOUS



Thank you! 
It was part of the summer 2015 men runway collection.


----------



## ive_flipped

And oldie who is showing her age sadly


----------



## fabuleux

ive_flipped said:


> And oldie who is showing her age sadly
> View attachment 3339208




An oldie but a beauty!! [emoji173]&#65039;
It has such a retro charm!


----------



## fabuleux

Today, we might get severe weather, so I went weatherproof DE all the way! &#127785;&#9928;&#127783;[emoji297]&#65039;&#127786;
Olav GM!


----------



## forever.elise

fabuleux said:


> Today, we might get severe weather, so I went weatherproof DE all the way! &#127785;&#9928;&#127783;[emoji297]&#65039;&#127786;
> Olav GM!
> View attachment 3339245




Wow, this is nice! I've never seen it before! We are getting severe weather, too![emoji53] DE days!


----------



## hollyld

fabuleux said:


> Good morning TPF!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3338308


This is a spectacular bag. I saw one that a fellow customer brought with him to a private event last Sunday and it's even more stunning in person. Congratulations.


----------



## fabuleux

forever.elise said:


> Wow, this is nice! I've never seen it before! We are getting severe weather, too![emoji53] DE days!



It has long been discontinued. I was made in 2004! 
I remember buying it and it was around 900 euros... which at the time seemed to me super expensive!


----------



## fabuleux

hollyld said:


> This is a spectacular bag. I saw one that a fellow customer brought with him to a private event last Sunday and it's even more stunning in person. Congratulations.



Thank you!


----------



## forever.elise

fabuleux said:


> It has long been discontinued. I was made in 2004!
> 
> I remember buying it and it was around 900 euros... which at the time seemed to me super expensive!




It looks amazing for 12 years old!


----------



## luminositylux

Everything is so pretty in here!


----------



## aztx3

Jack & Lucie and Sac Bosphore on the way to work! This cute little thing is just big enough for my laptop & papers and purse essentials.


----------



## ScottyGal

Speedy 30






Sent from my Robin using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Limelightlane

My pretty speedy25! Can't wait to get a samorga organizer for her and NEED (not want ) a fluffy puff. Now, what color to pick. Hmmmm???


----------



## frivofrugalista

Another speedy joint the gang...


----------



## baglover1973

_Lee said:


> Speedy 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Robin using PurseForum mobile app





Chauwall said:


> My pretty speedy25! Can't wait to get a samorga organizer for her and NEED (not want ) a fluffy puff. Now, what color to pick. Hmmmm???





frivofrugalista said:


> Another speedy joint the gang...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3341126



I love everyone's speeds!! My absolute favorite LV bag!!


----------



## baglover1973

fabuleux said:


> Today, we might get severe weather, so I went weatherproof DE all the way! &#127785;&#9928;&#127783;[emoji297]&#65039;&#127786;
> Olav GM!
> View attachment 3339245



LOVE this!


----------



## Cheekyrn1

My trusty passenger


----------



## momof3boyz

Cheekyrn1 said:


> My trusty passenger



I LOVE the Phenix !!!!!!   I Have one and its such a great bag


----------



## tenKrat

Pont-Neuf GM with my ukulele


----------



## frivofrugalista

tenKrat said:


> Pont-Neuf GM with my ukulele
> View attachment 3341522




First time seeing this beauty...congrats!


----------



## kdoll

Riding with this babe today [emoji7]


----------



## Iamminda

kdoll said:


> View attachment 3342484
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Riding with this babe today [emoji7]



Gorgeous bag!


----------



## SapphireGem

tenKrat said:


> Pont-Neuf GM with my ukulele
> View attachment 3341522




OMG!!! Gorgeous bag!


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

Petite Noe [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## NurseAnn

YOGAGIRL70 said:


> Petite Noe [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3343100




Sooooo beautiful!  Love the slip knot.  The Noe is one of the most beautiful iconic bags.


----------



## deb68nc

YOGAGIRL70 said:


> Petite Noe [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3343100




Hi Yogagirl70, I was wondering do you carry your Noe over your shoulder or arm carry like the artsy? I see you have your settings on the shortest hole and I am playing with my hole settings and seeing where it falls best shoulder carry...


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

NurseAnn said:


> Sooooo beautiful!  Love the slip knot.  The Noe is one of the most beautiful iconic bags.


Thank you so much ~ I just love this bag!!


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

deb68nc said:


> Hi Yogagirl70, I was wondering do you carry your Noe over your shoulder or arm carry like the artsy? I see you have your settings on the shortest hole and I am playing with my hole settings and seeing where it falls best shoulder carry...


Hi!  I carry it on my shoulder it hits right at the top of my hip and I wear it kind of pushed back behind my arm (if that makes sense).  When I am a little more cleaned up I will try to remember to post a mod shot.  (I have been cleaning closets and taking bags to Goodwill in the rain:rain

How do you wear yours?  Are you enjoying it?


----------



## deb68nc

YOGAGIRL70 said:


> Hi!  I carry it on my shoulder it hits right at the top of my hip and I wear it kind of pushed back behind my arm (if that makes sense).  When I am a little more cleaned up I will try to remember to post a mod shot.  (I have been cleaning closets and taking bags to Goodwill in the rain:rain
> 
> 
> 
> How do you wear yours?  Are you enjoying it?




I love it too. I put it on the shortest setting also and I was wondering if it was too high...Yes please do a mod shot. I don't see this bag modeled very often...it's really a beautiful bag [emoji7]


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

deb68nc said:


> I love it too. I put it on the shortest setting also and I was wondering if it was too high...Yes please do a mod shot. I don't see this bag modeled very often...it's really a beautiful bag [emoji7]


I agree&#8230;. I am only about 5' 4.5" and 105&#8230; this bag is the perfect size.  I will post a mod shot in the Noe clubhouse as soon as I can!


----------



## candiesgirl408

My Palm Springs mini with a blue monster Pom!!


----------



## Weekend shopper

Celeste Metis


----------



## frivofrugalista

Weekend shopper said:


> Celeste Metis
> View attachment 3343854




[emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]beautiful!


----------



## Weekend shopper

frivofrugalista said:


> [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]beautiful!



Thank you


----------



## Iamminda

Weekend shopper said:


> Celeste Metis
> View attachment 3343854



What a beautiful color!


----------



## Weekend shopper

Iamminda said:


> What a beautiful color!



Thank you


----------



## Jaidybug

Weekend shopper said:


> Celeste Metis
> View attachment 3343854




Oh my, that is beautiful!!!!!


----------



## SapphireGem

Too cute!


----------



## Weekend shopper

Jaidybug said:


> Oh my, that is beautiful!!!!!



Thank you


----------



## Deucedst96

Monogram Favorite MM with DE Eva Strap


----------



## Sookie87

My new baby joined me for a wander in the rain around the shops


----------



## forever.elise

My dog Lulu is in my passenger seat, so my Favorite and new Artsy are behind and heading back to school with me!


----------



## Tori07

Oldie but goodie: my Petit Noe in Tassil yellow Epi leather!
The color combination just cheers me up


----------



## Iamminda

Tori07 said:


> View attachment 3345401
> 
> Oldie but goodie: my Petit Noe in Tassil yellow Epi leather!
> The color combination just cheers me up



Love this one with the purple lining!


----------



## thatbagchick30

forever.elise said:


> My dog Lulu is in my passenger seat, so my Favorite and new Artsy are behind and heading back to school with me!
> View attachment 3345292



Woot! Woot! Congrats!! Mod shots?


----------



## thatbagchick30

Deucedst96 said:


> Monogram Favorite MM with DE Eva Strap



Nice! Why are you using this strap with the Favorite? How does it look when worn together? I'm currently in a very strapped state of mind so curious!


----------



## Deucedst96

thatbagchick30 said:


> Nice! Why are you using this strap with the Favorite? How does it look when worn together? I'm currently in a very strapped state of mind so curious!





I own the favorite in all 3 prints, so I typically switch the straps [emoji4]depending on how I feel. I don't have a picture modeling the entire look, but using the DE strap gives the bag a different look. Because the monogram doesn't have that much vachetta, it doesn't look bad.


----------



## forever.elise

thatbagchick30 said:


> Woot! Woot! Congrats!! Mod shots?




Yes, I will do a reveal on Saturday when I'm officially allowed to open and use it[emoji87][emoji134]&#127996; I have my commencement ceremony and I'll get it after that! I'll take lots of pics from the day. I'm so excited!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## forever.elise

Tori07 said:


> View attachment 3345401
> 
> Oldie but goodie: my Petit Noe in Tassil yellow Epi leather!
> The color combination just cheers me up




Yellow is my favorite color![emoji169] Such a classic.


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

Weekend shopper said:


> Celeste Metis
> View attachment 3343854


Gorgeous!!


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

Tori07 said:


> View attachment 3345401
> 
> Oldie but goodie: my Petit Noe in Tassil yellow Epi leather!
> The color combination just cheers me up


So pretty&#8230; sunny pop of color!


----------



## Weekend shopper

YOGAGIRL70 said:


> Gorgeous!!



Thank you


----------



## myluvofbags

Tori07 said:


> View attachment 3345401
> 
> Oldie but goodie: my Petit Noe in Tassil yellow Epi leather!
> The color combination just cheers me up


Yes, such a happy color and I like the purple peeking out.


----------



## Tori07

Iamminda said:


> Love this one with the purple lining!




Thank you!


----------



## Tori07

forever.elise said:


> Yellow is my favorite color![emoji169] Such a classic.




Thank you forever.elise! 
Congratulations for your new Artsy! I love the braided handle


----------



## Tori07

YOGAGIRL70 said:


> So pretty sunny pop of color!




Thank you!


----------



## ai5hah

My new siena pm next to my junk food bag[emoji18]


----------



## Tori07

myluvofbags said:


> Yes, such a happy color and I like the purple peeking out.




Thank you! 
I believe epi leather items in Tassil yellow were the only ones with a contrast color lining, it's special to me


----------



## Venessa84

My very first LV...neverfull GM. It's still a beauty in my eyes.


----------



## shalomnurse

My delightful mm looking very slouchy


----------



## Leo the Lion

shalomnurse said:


> My delightful mm looking very slouchy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3346123


Just lovely &#9829;


----------



## myluvofbags

ai5hah said:


> View attachment 3346022
> 
> My new siena pm next to my junk food bag[emoji18]


She is so elegant, doesn't matter what she is next to. [emoji4]


----------



## tinks14

shalomnurse said:


> My delightful mm looking very slouchy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3346123



The delightful has shown up on here a few times recently and with that pink interior it looks stunning - must not buy, must not buy but I sooooo want to!


----------



## EmLooker

shalomnurse said:


> My delightful mm looking very slouchy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3346123




Love the color combo.


----------



## EmLooker

tinks14 said:


> The delightful has shown up on here a few times recently and with that pink interior it looks stunning - must not buy, must not buy but I sooooo want to!




[emoji23]


----------



## EmLooker

Venessa84 said:


> My very first LV...neverfull GM. It's still a beauty in my eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3346055




Very much so! Love it!


----------



## Venessa84

EmLooker said:


> Very much so! Love it!



Thank you!


----------



## fabuleux

The sun is shining on my Davis Tote in Momogram Macassar! [emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;


----------



## BagLady14

Using my Epi alma this rainy week.


----------



## fabuleux

BagLady14 said:


> Using my Epi alma this rainy week.



Forever my favorite!


----------



## Iamminda

BagLady14 said:


> Using my Epi alma this rainy week.



Love this timeless classic!


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

It's a bright, sunny day. [emoji4]


----------



## viewwing

BagLady14 said:


> Using my Epi alma this rainy week.




Classic and stunning!


----------



## vanluna

BagLady14 said:


> Using my Epi alma this rainy week.



I love your bag &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Camaro Chic

Miss Poppy Estrela. She's all business in the front with the paillettes charm and party in the back with the Totem


----------



## TangerineKandy

I'm in my passenger seat with my Eva!!! &#128522;


----------



## Kitty157

Enjoying the weekend with my Mabillion


----------



## Gracielisticus

We were going for "Chocolate con Churros".  The breakfast of the sunny weekends.


----------



## fabuleux

Gracielisticus said:


> We were going for "Chocolate con Churros".  The breakfast of the sunny weekends.



It looks absolutely beautiful. &#127870;&#10084;&#65039;&#128516;&#9728;&#65039;


----------



## BlaCkIriS

Gracielisticus said:


> We were going for "Chocolate con Churros".  The breakfast of the sunny weekends.



Stunning &#128562;&#128562;. Truly beautiful


----------



## Iamminda

Gracielisticus said:


> We were going for "Chocolate con Churros".  The breakfast of the sunny weekends.



Stunning color!


----------



## vanluna

BagLady14 said:


> Using my Epi alma this rainy week.



Beautiful !!!!


----------



## aks87

Alma BB with me on the passenger seat &#128540;


----------



## fabuleux

aks87 said:


> Alma BB with me on the passenger seat &#128540;



Such a handsome boy!


----------



## BagLady14

aks87 said:


> Alma BB with me on the passenger seat &#128540;



Nice bag.  I think I have the same car as you?  C300 4matic?


----------



## Scooch

Not in my front seat but at work with me today


----------



## Sibelle

My new Favorite MM on her very first trip


----------



## forever.elise

My brand new Artsy is sitting pretty&#129412;


----------



## Jodee00

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3352179
> 
> My brand new Artsy is sitting pretty&#129412;




Beautiful so happy for you!!


----------



## luvspurses

aks87 said:


> Alma BB with me on the passenger seat &#128540;


so pretty, is that rose nacre or rose ballerine?


----------



## ai5hah

Sibelle said:


> My new Favorite MM on her very first trip




The bag looks so pretty in the Azure print!!


----------



## ai5hah

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3352179
> 
> My brand new Artsy is sitting pretty&#129412;




Gorgeous!!


----------



## AAxxx

luvspurses said:


> so pretty, is that rose nacre or rose ballerine?



I was going to ask the same question. Looks like rose nacre?


----------



## aks87

fabuleux said:


> Such a handsome boy!



Yes definitely &#128076;&#127995; but it's a girl &#128091;&#128150;&#128513;&#128523;


----------



## aks87

BagLady14 said:


> Nice bag.  I think I have the same car as you?  C300 4matic?



Thank you. I think you have a better car &#128516; it's the car from my boyfriend and it's a C180.


----------



## aks87

luvspurses said:


> so pretty, is that rose nacre or rose ballerine?



Thanks &#128091; It's the rose nacre colour.


----------



## aks87

AAxxx said:


> I was going to ask the same question. Looks like rose nacre?



You're right, it's rose nacre &#128150;


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

aks87 said:


> Alma BB with me on the passenger seat &#128540;


Gorgeous!


----------



## Michelle44

Hanging with one of my favorites today - my Pochette Metis.


----------



## Trudysmom

Michelle44 said:


> View attachment 3352583
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hanging with one of my favorites today - my Pochette Metis.


A very pretty bag.


----------



## forever.elise

Jodee00 said:


> Beautiful so happy for you!!







ai5hah said:


> Gorgeous!!




Thank you ladies[emoji133]


----------



## ive_flipped

ai5hah said:


> the bag looks so pretty in the azure print!!




+1


----------



## Caspin22

Galliera PM by my side at work.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Canderson22 said:


> Galliera PM by my side at work.
> 
> View attachment 3352868




Ain't she pretty sitting there[emoji4]


----------



## beyondtheoldme

Delightful MM riding with me to my 8 week long training for my new job!


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

Neverfull MM and my new Pallas Compact wallet, which was a Mother's Day gift. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Camaro Chic

White watercolor speedy 35.


----------



## Camaro Chic

Another shot since that one didn't take well.


----------



## Iluvhaute

Sibelle said:


> My new Favorite MM on her very first trip




I have the mono of this bag, but I am loving this print more and more on her.


----------



## EmLooker

beyondtheoldme said:


> Delightful MM riding with me to my 8 week long training for my new job!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3353355




A perfect companion for sure!


----------



## EmLooker

YOGAGIRL70 said:


> Neverfull MM and my new Pallas Compact wallet, which was a Mother's Day gift. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3353690




I really love LV red against DA. Such a pretty combo IMO. [emoji106]


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

EmLooker said:


> I really love LV red against DA. Such a pretty combo IMO. [emoji106]


Thanks so much!  I love red ~ looks like you do too.  We are cles twins!


----------



## EmLooker

YOGAGIRL70 said:


> Thanks so much!  I love red ~ looks like you do too.  We are cles twins!




Heehee. [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Venessa84

Love traveling with this (not sure why it's sideways)!


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

Venessa84 said:


> Love traveling with this (not sure why it's sideways)!



Love this piece!!


----------



## Scully Piper

My husband is taking me & my Noe BB out to dinner in his brand new Camaro &#128516;


----------



## luvspurses

Scully Piper said:


> My husband is taking me & my Noe BB out to dinner in his brand new Camaro &#128516;


love your noe  bb! looks perfect in the new car : )


----------



## Scully Piper

luvspurses said:


> love your noe  bb! looks perfect in the new car : )


Thank u &#128516;


----------



## Scully Piper

Venessa84 said:


> Love traveling with this (not sure why it's sideways)!


This is on my bucket list &#128516; what size do u have? I'm leaning towards the 55.


----------



## Venessa84

YOGAGIRL70 said:


> Love this piece!!



Thank you!



Scully Piper said:


> This is on my bucket list &#128516; what size do u have? I'm leaning towards the 55.



It's a must have!  It's a 55...to me a great size.  Some find it too large but I've used it for weekend trips and as a carryon and I couldn't imagine anything smaller.  I hope you get yours soon.


----------



## Scully Piper

Venessa84 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> It's a must have!  It's a 55...to me a great size.  Some find it too large but I've used it for weekend trips and as a carryon and I couldn't imagine anything smaller.  I hope you get yours soon.


Thanks for the feedback. I hope to have it by the end of the year &#128516;


----------



## Camaro Chic

Scully Piper said:


> My husband is taking me & my Noe BB out to dinner in his brand new Camaro &#128516;



He has good taste


----------



## Fijigal

Kitty157 said:


> Enjoying the weekend with my Mabillion
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3349560


Looks great!  I have one too and love it!


----------



## Kitty157

Fijigal said:


> Looks great!  I have one too and love it!




Thx you! It's a great bag. Fits a lot


----------



## TangerineKandy

YOGAGIRL70 said:


> Neverfull MM and my new Pallas Compact wallet, which was a Mother's Day gift. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3353690


How did you get such an even gorgeous patina? I've heard to leave your bag out in the sun for a while but how long and indoors our outdoors? Haha


----------



## Deucedst96

Favorite MM and CHANEL Card Holder.


----------



## Scully Piper

Camaro Chic said:


> He has good taste


He sure does &#128516;


----------



## trufflepig

My Totally serving as both handbag and diaper bag today.


----------



## auboo

trufflepig said:


> My Totally serving as both handbag and diaper bag today.
> 
> View attachment 3356753




Nice ! What size is it ? And how many kids do u have ? And how are you liking it as diaper bag ?


----------



## farris2

Slouchy 25! I don't carry much at all


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Lilas Nacre Alma BB and Vernis Poppy cardholder


----------



## ai5hah

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Lilas Nacre Alma BB and Vernis Poppy cardholder
> 
> View attachment 3357393




Gorgeous!!!


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

farris2 said:


> View attachment 3357288
> 
> Slouchy 25! I don't carry much at all




LoVe this!!


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

Quick trip out with Pallas compact and 4-key holder [emoji4]


----------



## pickyp

Petit Noe today!  Love her http://cdn.purseblog.com/styles/desktop/attach/jpg.gif


----------



## Jaidybug

farris2 said:


> View attachment 3357288
> 
> Slouchy 25! I don't carry much at all




Lovely!


----------



## Tonimack

YOGAGIRL70 said:


> Neverfull MM and my new Pallas Compact wallet, which was a Mother's Day gift. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3353690



Love the patina on your Neverfull! And the red in your wallet looks great with DA


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

Tonimack said:


> Love the patina on your Neverfull! And the red in your wallet looks great with DA


Thanks so much!  I am a fan of mixing prints.


----------



## Iamminda

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Lilas Nacre Alma BB and Vernis Poppy cardholder
> 
> View attachment 3357393



Beautiful -- all of it (including the drink ).


----------



## BlaCkIriS

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Lilas Nacre Alma BB and Vernis Poppy cardholder
> 
> View attachment 3357393



Gorgeous &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Swissmiss2000

LV Ana accompanying me today


----------



## Iamminda

Swissmiss2000 said:


> LV Ana accompanying me today



That is beautiful!


----------



## fabuleux

Swissmiss2000 said:


> LV Ana accompanying me today



Looking lovely with this vintage-inspired bag!


----------



## Havanese 28

Swissmiss2000 said:


> LV Ana accompanying me today


Gorgeous LV and the color is beautiful!


----------



## pickyp

Artsy joining me today!  My first LV, she's just about 1 year old


----------



## Iamminda

pickyp said:


> Artsy joining me today!  My first LV, she's just about 1 year old



Beautiful with the Laduree charm!!!  Still so new looking.


----------



## pickyp

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful with the Laduree charm!!!  Still so new looking.


Thanks, loving the Laduree charms, so fun!  I've been so happy with my Artsy, holding up quite nicely


----------



## paula3boys

http://www.purseblog.com/purseforum...m_medium=socialmedia&utm_campaign=socialshare

Some of our bags were featured in the Round Up!! (mine was too)


----------



## forever.elise

paula3boys said:


> http://www.purseblog.com/purseforum...m_medium=socialmedia&utm_campaign=socialshare
> 
> Some of our bags were featured in the Round Up!! (mine was too)




OMG that's my Artsy!!![emoji7][emoji23]


----------



## forever.elise

Ok but who wrote this article?! They really need to check their facts! It's an ARTSY, not DELIGHTFUL! Hey Purse Blog! Wanna hire a recent college grad?! I am pretty good with bag names, and it was $1960...not $1390. [emoji6]


----------



## paula3boys

forever.elise said:


> Ok but who wrote this article?! They really need to check their facts! It's an ARTSY, not DELIGHTFUL! Hey Purse Blog! Wanna hire a recent college grad?! I am pretty good with bag names, and it was $1960...not $1390. [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3359086



Lol. Hopefully someone can go edit it. I didn't catch that as a friend told me my bag was on the link she shared with me so I just looked for that and then shared it here!


----------



## forever.elise

paula3boys said:


> Lol. Hopefully someone can go edit it. I didn't catch that as a friend told me my bag was on the link she shared with me so I just looked for that and then shared it here!




Lol yes, I saw your beautiful Damier Azur Neverfull with Rose Ballerine[emoji7] Your matching Pom makes the bag!!!


----------



## PurpleLilac

yunicorn said:


> Out to lunch with Speedy 25...


 Hi Yunicorn :0)

Can you tell me the length or model number of this strap? I like the look of it for my Cerises Speedy.  Tia!


----------



## paula3boys

forever.elise said:


> Lol yes, I saw your beautiful Damier Azur Neverfull with Rose Ballerine[emoji7] Your matching Pom makes the bag!!!



Thank you, that is what I thought when I found the pom. I looked at a lot of them to find the one I thought matched best!


----------



## monkey88

Oh... I saw my bag, too!


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

Out running errands earlier trying to beat the rain. [emoji4]


----------



## forever.elise

monkey88 said:


> Oh... I saw my bag, too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3359235




[emoji174]I need this bag, what a beauty!


----------



## forever.elise

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3359236
> 
> 
> Out running errands earlier trying to beat the rain. [emoji4]




Cool Goyard!


----------



## millivanilli

QueenLouis said:


> Day off work. Going for a pedicure.
> 
> View attachment 3082059



The picture showed up in Germany

your bag is famous!


----------



## paula3boys

monkey88 said:


> Oh... I saw my bag, too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3359235




Love that fresh leather and glaze.


----------



## unionjill736

My passenger today


----------



## pickyp

Gorgeous Artsy!!  That's it, think I need my first bandeau this week   So pretty!


----------



## fabuleux

forever.elise said:


> Ok but who wrote this article?! They really need to check their facts! It's an ARTSY, not DELIGHTFUL! Hey Purse Blog! Wanna hire a recent college grad?! I am pretty good with bag names, and it was $1960...not $1390. [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3359086



Haha I love you.


----------



## meg_in_blue

Cluny bb in Rose Ballerine along for the ride today.


----------



## forever.elise

fabuleux said:


> Haha I love you.




[emoji12]The love is reciprocated!


----------



## forever.elise

meg_in_blue said:


> Cluny bb in Rose Ballerine along for the ride today.




This is so pretty!!!!


----------



## Jodee00

unionjill736 said:


> My passenger today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3359692




Beautiful!!!!


----------



## ai5hah

unionjill736 said:


> My passenger today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3359692




Such a pretty bag!!


----------



## Iamminda

unionjill736 said:


> My passenger today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3359692





meg_in_blue said:


> Cluny bb in Rose Ballerine along for the ride today.



Very pretty!!!


----------



## Swissmiss2000

meg_in_blue said:


> Cluny bb in Rose Ballerine along for the ride today.


Lovely, lovely bag!


----------



## auboo

monkey88 said:


> Oh... I saw my bag, too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3359235




Omg this is so cute ! Is it neo bb ? And which strap is that ?


----------



## monkey88

auboo said:


> Omg this is so cute ! Is it neo bb ? And which strap is that ?




Yes! It's a Noe BB with my Metis hobo handle! I made it up...[emoji14]


----------



## skyqueen

monkey88 said:


> Yes! It's a Noe BB with my Metis hobo handle! I made it up...[emoji14]




Very clever...looks great!


----------



## kprince

Picking up dinner with my recital.


----------



## NWGal

forever.elise said:


> Ok but who wrote this article?! They really need to check their facts! It's an ARTSY, not DELIGHTFUL! Hey Purse Blog! Wanna hire a recent college grad?! I am pretty good with bag names, and it was $1960...not $1390. [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3359086



AND they got your user name wrong..


----------



## Bagsnlove

Out with my lovely delightful....


----------



## Caspin22

Galliera PM riding shotgun.


----------



## SapphireGem

Canderson22 said:


> Galliera PM riding shotgun.
> 
> View attachment 3361917




OMG! The bag that got away... I like whenever someone posts photos of this beauty. [emoji7]


----------



## coverfinal

New to me Neo Greenwich


----------



## fabuleux

coverfinal said:


> New to me Neo Greenwich



That's a wonderful bag! Congrats!


----------



## Caspin22

SapphireGem said:


> OMG! The bag that got away... I like whenever someone posts photos of this beauty. [emoji7]




Thank you, I love her!  There's still a chance for you - there's lots of them available pre loved, just gotta find the right one.


----------



## coverfinal

fabuleux said:


> That's a wonderful bag! Congrats!



Thank you!!


----------



## FunBagz

Key cles for a quick errand today.


----------



## tenKrat

Alma BB in Epi Jonquille


----------



## Iamminda

tenKrat said:


> Alma BB in Epi Jonquille
> 
> View attachment 3362955



Oh my, that color is just lovely -- like a ray of sunshine.


----------



## frivofrugalista

tenKrat said:


> Alma BB in Epi Jonquille
> 
> View attachment 3362955




Love the colour[emoji169][emoji169][emoji169]


----------



## fabuleux

tenKrat said:


> Alma BB in Epi Jonquille
> 
> View attachment 3362955



Such a beauty! I love Épi in yellow.


----------



## ai5hah

tenKrat said:


> Alma BB in Epi Jonquille
> 
> View attachment 3362955




Such a lovely bag!!


----------



## pickyp

Palm Springs Neverfull running errands with me today


----------



## Kickchic

I pulled out an oldie but goodie. Tivoli GM


----------



## Venessa84

Iamminda said:


> Oh my, that color is just lovely -- like a ray of sunshine.


No matter the size, this color is always a cutie in my eyes!


----------



## Skamanda

Speedy 35, ready for a day at work!


----------



## Kickchic




----------



## UpTime

I can't stop looking on the passenger side


----------



## Iamminda

UpTime said:


> I can't stop looking on the passenger side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3364507



I don't blame you -- RB is gorgeous!


----------



## bell0279

Your Cluny is stunning. I have just recently fallen in love with this bag.


----------



## Rainbowfish0329

tenKrat said:


> Alma BB in Epi Jonquille
> 
> View attachment 3362955



Love this passenger!


----------



## luvumore

My 'new' preloved Petit Noe. [emoji7]


----------



## Markxmikesmom

pickyp said:


> Palm Springs Neverfull running errands with me today



Cute Cute!!


----------



## fabuleux

UpTime said:


> I can't stop looking on the passenger side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3364507



Such a gorgeous bag!


----------



## deb68nc

First outing with Pallas bb in cerise...


----------



## UpTime

fabuleux said:


> Such a gorgeous bag!


Thanks [emoji259]


----------



## Kickchic

Baby Boy Blue's first outing


----------



## skyqueen

My well-loved Palermo PM going to the beach!


----------



## BagLady14

Doc BB


----------



## BagLady14

In Epi


----------



## fabuleux

BagLady14 said:


> In Epi



Such a lovely bag! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Scooch

Getting a tan and on our way to get the nails done


----------



## paula3boys

BagLady14 said:


> In Epi


 Twins on the Maui Jim pouch lol. I love those pouches- so colorful 



Scooch said:


> Getting a tan and on our way to get the nails done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3366713



Twins on this bag. How do you like the insert? Where did you get it? Looks like perfect match of pink


----------



## Scooch

Love this bag! It's from purse to go in light pink. Got it off eBay. I like the pockets and the fact that it's higher than the symorga, paid 28. For it.


----------



## Kickchic

Passenger for the day [emoji7]


----------



## Pursecake

Kickchic said:


> View attachment 3364471


hello! 
super interested in this bag, never had leather from LV before, is it low maintenance or super fragile to handle?


----------



## Kickchic

Pursecake said:


> hello!
> 
> super interested in this bag, never had leather from LV before, is it low maintenance or super fragile to handle?




Hi. Empriente is very low maintenance and durable. My vernis purses I'm fragile with. They require more maintenance IMO.


----------



## Meesh202

Scooch said:


> Getting a tan and on our way to get the nails done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3366713
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Love the RB! Can you share where you bought that purse organizer please???


----------



## Scooch

Meesh202 said:


> Scooch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Getting a tan and on our way to get the nails done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3366713
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> Love the RB! Can you share where you bought that purse organizer please???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eBay! It's by purse to go! Paid 28 for it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sparklett22

Her first maiden voyage.


----------



## Markxmikesmom

Happiness!!


----------



## 4purse

Markxmikesmom said:


> Happiness!!
> View attachment 3367869




That is such a pretty, happy bag


----------



## QueenLouis




----------



## Jaidybug

Sparklett22 said:


> Her first maiden voyage.




Beautiful! Love the interior colour! 


Markxmikesmom said:


> Happiness!!
> View attachment 3367869



Lovely!



QueenLouis said:


> View attachment 3367977



Gorgeous Speedy!&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## farris2




----------



## Jaidybug

farris2 said:


> View attachment 3367994


----------



## Iamminda

QueenLouis said:


> View attachment 3367977



Simply gorgeous!  This is the Kusama speedy that I would love to have.


----------



## tlo

Markxmikesmom said:


> Happiness!!
> View attachment 3367869



Your rose ballerina key pouch is perfect with your nf!!!


----------



## Heidiho

My Noir Magnetique Alma went LV shopping today. Fell in love with the Hot Pink Cluny and she came home with me &#128149;


----------



## Sookie87

Baby no.2 in the back and baby no.1 in the front  on our way to a bbq this bank holiday.


----------



## bbwmusic

Lovely.


----------



## designer1

Today , the beautiful Cabas Rivington [emoji1417]


----------



## gottabagit

Trying to fall in love with Speedy B DE.


----------



## designer1

gottabagit said:


> Trying to fall in love with Speedy B DE.




Trying to fall in love? Why would you buy a bag you don't love? I'm just curious ...


----------



## TeamHutchens

20 year old Ms Alma Thurman
She was blue when I got her. Dyed her black and LVoe her


----------



## luv2bling

QueenLouis said:


> View attachment 3367977


----------



## luv2bling

TeamHutchens said:


> View attachment 3369277
> 
> 20 year old Ms Alma Thurman
> She was blue when I got her. Dyed her black and LVoe her


 

Very nice!   What products (dye)  did you use  for her make-over?


----------



## frivofrugalista

Mon mono speedy and a few friends[emoji4]


----------



## sachina

frivofrugalista said:


> Mon mono speedy and a few friends[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3369365



Very Lovely!! 
Does Mon mono speedy b comes with key fob now?


----------



## frivofrugalista

sachina said:


> Very Lovely!!
> 
> Does Mon mono speedy b comes with key fob now?




Thank you, no it doesn't I had to request it as a replacement purchase.


----------



## sachina

frivofrugalista said:


> Thank you, no it doesn't I had to request it as a replacement purchase.



Great idea. 
So  lovely with your Mon mono 

Do you have initial on your mon mono?


----------



## frivofrugalista

sachina said:


> Great idea.
> 
> So So lovely with your Mon mono




Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## gottabagit

designer1 said:


> Trying to fall in love? Why would you buy a bag you don't love? I'm just curious ...



I do a lot of research before I buy any bag, but when you buy a classic like Speedy, you assume that thousands of other women have loved it and they must be right but the true test is how the bag fits into your lifestyle. I find it to be too small for me and have a hard time getting things out of the small opening. I've definitely purchased a few bags that didn't pan out. Isn't that what the resale market is all about?


----------



## Limelightlane

frivofrugalista said:


> Mon mono speedy and a few friends[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3369365



Love the color choice on the speedy!!! Congrats!!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Chauwall said:


> Love the color choice on the speedy!!! Congrats!!




Thank you!


----------



## TeamHutchens

luv2bling said:


> Very nice!   What products (dye)  did you use  for her make-over?




Fieblings Leather Dye and SheerLac to seal


----------



## Limelightlane

frivofrugalista said:


> Thank you!



Curious. What color is the interior? Thinking about a mon mono in the fall


----------



## PM.Chicologie

My vintage (almost 50) Noe has been my driving companion recently, and he never tells me how to drive


----------



## Hatfield1313

Berri has been my copilot since she came to live with me on Sunday


----------



## LV Bags Lover

Hatfield1313 said:


> Berri has been my copilot since she came to live with me on Sunday
> 
> View attachment 3370373



Oh! &#128525; Your &#128030; fur charm. &#128516;


----------



## 4purse

frivofrugalista said:


> Mon mono speedy and a few friends[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3369365




Love your Mon Mono, what color combo is that? They look beautiful together and it's SO hard to decide what colors to use. Thanks


----------



## frivofrugalista

4purse said:


> Love your Mon Mono, what color combo is that? They look beautiful together and it's SO hard to decide what colors to use. Thanks




Thank you! It's blue marine and blue Clair.


----------



## ScottyGal

NF







Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## viewwing

The perfect pair


----------



## TangerineKandy

My Westminster PM is with me to pick out a couple of LV goodies! Reveal to come later today! &#128522;


----------



## bh4me

Going shopping with my chain flower alma bb...


----------



## TangerineKandy

Miss Eva and mono cardholder!


----------



## TangerineKandy

bh4me said:


> Going shopping with my chain flower alma bb...


Wow!! She looks stunning against that red leather! What kind of car ?!


----------



## bh4me

TangerineKandy said:


> Wow!! She looks stunning against that red leather! What kind of car ?!



Thank you   They both make my heart sing. It's a bmw.


----------



## shalomnurse

My Girolata on the way to work this morning.


----------



## 4purse

shalomnurse said:


> My Girolata on the way to work this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3374563




Cute bag, how do you like it?


----------



## fabuleux

bh4me said:


> Going shopping with my chain flower alma bb...



So beautiful! &#128540;&#128077;


----------



## Ally09

[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Iamminda

bh4me said:


> Going shopping with my chain flower alma bb...



Your bag looks especially stunning against the red car interior.


----------



## paula3boys

Ran out quickly with this


----------



## Starvista

I am planning to get this ! Love it


----------



## bh4me

fabuleux said:


> So beautiful! &#128540;&#128077;





Iamminda said:


> Your bag looks especially stunning against the red car interior.



Thank you


----------



## Skamanda

My two week old Totally on the way home from work [emoji5]


----------



## luv2bling

bh4me said:


> Going shopping with my chain flower alma bb...


 the color of the seats in your vehicle is awesome.


----------



## houstonm2198

shalomnurse said:


> My Girolata on the way to work this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3374563


 
Cute bag!


----------



## happyflower1

Been a while since shes been out [emoji41]&#9996;&#65039;


----------



## bh4me

luv2bling said:


> the color of the seats in your vehicle is awesome.



Thank you &#9786; I love it


----------



## N3ver2ManyBags

bh4me said:


> Going shopping with my chain flower alma bb...


Stunning... Love the contrast against the red interior of your car.


----------



## Allieandalf

Delightful MM DA with rose ballerine interior.  Her first outing [emoji4].


----------



## bh4me

N3ver2ManyBags said:


> Stunning... Love the contrast against the red interior of your car.



Thank you


----------



## Coffee911

Allieandalf said:


> Delightful MM DA with rose ballerine interior.  Her first outing [emoji4].
> View attachment 3376410




Bag twins &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Ally09

just sharing... love her more than my GST


----------



## Michelle44

hanging with my easy summer bag today.


----------



## myluvofbags

Michelle44 said:


> View attachment 3378269
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hanging with my easy summer bag today.


Love the pink interior peeking out


----------



## Aliluvlv

Michelle44 said:


> View attachment 3378269
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hanging with my easy summer bag today.


That's gorgeous! Is that the mm?


----------



## fabuleux

Ally09 said:


> just sharing... love her more than my GST



This thread is for Louis Vuitton passengers only darling!


----------



## fabuleux

happyflower1 said:


> View attachment 3375609
> 
> 
> Been a while since shes been out [emoji41]&#9996;&#65039;



Classic LV!


----------



## jcnc

Michelle44 said:


> View attachment 3378269
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hanging with my easy summer bag today.


Ooooh that pink interior


----------



## luvspurses

fabuleux said:


> This thread is for Louis Vuitton passengers only darling!


put so kindly. it's like that one lonely wildebeast separated from the herd. totally lost in an lv world.....


----------



## kimetra24

bh4me said:


> Going shopping with my chain flower alma bb...




In LVOE[emoji7]


----------



## monksmom

My new Estrela Noir NM.


----------



## monksmom

monksmom said:


> My new Estrela Noir NM.
> https://www.amazon.com/clouddrive/share/oA4E7iM74ii95JN8GR9yDE1ybRjuSfPgwTofp1Glzmu









Sent from my SM-G360V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## bnhien

Ally09 said:


> just sharing... love her more than my GST




Omg.. This is such a beautiful bag!!!!! Do u mind if I ask the price and when do u get this bag?


----------



## sbuxaddict

The perfect summer bag guarding my new purchase [emoji57]


----------



## bh4me

kimetra24 said:


> In LVOE[emoji7]



thank you


----------



## Jodee00

Speedy b riding with me today!!


----------



## LuckyBitch

Jodee00 said:


> Speedy b riding with me today!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3380277



This is such a beauty. I have it in the 25 size and I'm totally besotted with it


----------



## Jodee00

LuckyBitch said:


> This is such a beauty. I have it in the 25 size and I'm totally besotted with it




Thank you!! I absolutely love mine also!


----------



## ScottyGal

Speedy 30






Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## sbuxaddict

_Lee said:


> Speedy 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app



We are bag twins!


----------



## socallvlover

Jodee00 said:


> Speedy b riding with me today!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3380277



Lovely speedy B!! If you dont mind me asking where did you get the little clip part for your luggage tag?


----------



## Jodee00

socallvlover said:


> Lovely speedy B!! If you dont mind me asking where did you get the little clip part for your luggage tag?




Thank you so much!! I got it at Mautto.com!


----------



## Kickchic

...


----------



## LVoeBenedicte

My beautiful new speedyb35 yesterday


----------



## LuckyBitch

LVoeBenedicte said:


> My beautiful new speedyb35 yesterday


She's gorgeous. The charm is perfect on her. Wear it in good health (or, as we Brits say, "wish your health to wear it").


----------



## sachina

Brea MM


----------



## Coffee911

Miss turenne mm [emoji173]️


----------



## sdjbags

today it is my pochette metis


----------



## farris2




----------



## deb68nc

On our way to Asheville NC...with my Pallas bb[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## vthunni

My new to me delightful mm!


----------



## Caspin22

Headed out to coach my Special Olympics bowling team with my Metis Hobo riding shotgun.


----------



## Kmazz39

Decided to take my Mon Monogram Neverfull MM out for a spin!


----------



## myluvofbags

In my lap on the passenger seat, Turenne PM first outing


----------



## MissCookie1983

It's that time of year again... Summer Solstice today!  No better time to rock my Azur Galliera GM. [emoji16][emoji274][emoji41]


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

My nineteener [emoji6], little Speedy 25 all dolled-up!


----------



## skyqueen

Canderson22 said:


> Headed out to coach my Special Olympics bowling team with my Metis Hobo riding shotgun.
> 
> View attachment 3384085


You have wonderful taste my dear! 
See below.................


----------



## skyqueen

Still trying to figure out how to post a pic.................


----------



## Caspin22

skyqueen said:


> View attachment 3386772
> 
> Still trying to figure out how to post a pic.................



Lovely!  Do you love yours as much as I love mine?


----------



## skyqueen

Canderson22 said:


> Lovely!  Do you love yours as much as I love mine?



Sorry to say I don't use it that much but I do love it!


----------



## sachina

Lovely Monceau.  Love this vintage


----------



## netsnotes

I am tooooo embrassed to show you my car....thus....I took this LV for Pentecost Service/Mass since it is red.   Too lazy to change purses!


----------



## ai5hah

Siena and I waiting patiently for the pizza...


----------



## monksmom

Neverfull MM Azur with Rose Ballerine


----------



## TraGiv

My Delightful MM


----------



## farris2

Still in Delightful with a new piece [emoji173]️


----------



## TeamHutchens

Miss Evora Longoria riding shotgun


----------



## clydekiwi

My delightful pm


----------



## sunandflowers

A sunny day! Time for DA! 
My new Pochette on the way to her first day at work.


----------



## SapphireGem

netsnotes said:


> I am tooooo embrassed to show you my car....thus....I took this LV for Pentecost Service/Mass since it is red.   Too lazy to change purses!



You're too cute.  I'm sure your car is fine.


----------



## mugenprincess

Here's my ride or die for today !  I don't believe I've had her since 2007, when they first released the NF!


----------



## kprince

Speedy 30 current bag and new to me petite noe (opened as soon as I picked it up from the post office)


----------



## UnaVitaSegreta

mugenprincess said:


> View attachment 3393211
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my ride or die for today !  I don't believe I've had her since 2007, when they first released the NF!


She still looks beautiful!


----------



## ophousewife

My everyday


----------



## luckyseven01

Speedy 30 Totem flamingo


----------



## sunandflowers

luckyseven01 said:


> Speedy 30 Totem flamingo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3395178


Adorable!


----------



## l8dbug

auboo said:


> Omg this is so cute ! Is it neo bb ? And which strap is that ?


Love this!  That's what I want to do. So cute!


----------



## balen.girl

luckyseven01 said:


> Speedy 30 Totem flamingo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3395178



Gorgeous..! [emoji106]


----------



## TraGiv

My Sully MM


----------



## monksmom

Taking my Raspail MM for a ride today.


----------



## fabuleux

monksmom said:


> Taking my Raspail MM for a ride today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3402739


One of my top favorite LV totes!


----------



## monksmom

fabuleux said:


> One of my top favorite LV totes!


It is my favorite too!


----------



## pinky7

Bosphore backpack going for a ride to the gym today


----------



## mugenprincess

My passenger today!


----------



## myluvofbags

mugenprincess said:


> View attachment 3404052
> 
> 
> My passenger today!


What a cutie


----------



## Venessa84

And she's back...Montaigne GM in Iris


----------



## Sandy1017

NF MM and Clemence wallet hanging out!


----------



## Sandy1017

Bags_4_life said:


> One of my neverfulls usually accompanies me most days
> 
> View attachment 2912022
> 
> 
> View attachment 2912019


Loooovvvvveeeeeer Neverfulls!!!


----------



## clu13

SC turquoise PM - summer bag in my summer ride


----------



## Baglady777

clu13 said:


> SC turquoise PM - summer bag in my summer ride
> 
> View attachment 3404268



I absolutely love this bag- it's a head turner, at least for me. I'm sorry I missed it!


----------



## sbuxaddict

My new to me toiletry 15 sitting pretty  it holds so much more than I thought!


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

Along with my Starbucks to take home [emoji4]


----------



## myluvofbags

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3405728
> 
> 
> Along with my Starbucks to take home [emoji4]


Your bag looks amazing, love the colors


----------



## monksmom

It is a Delightful MM day!


----------



## designer1

monksmom said:


> It is a Delightful MM day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3406698



Best bag ever!! Its my favourite everyday bag!


----------



## shalomnurse

On my way home from work. My new Emilie hot pink wallet next to my jungle print NF. Pink makes me smile.


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Used my vintage mono strap with my Pochette OM. So convenient! I'm happy to get this strap! Serve my Speedy and now my Pochette well.


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

shalomnurse said:


> On my way home from work. My new Emilie hot pink wallet next to my jungle print NF. Pink makes me smile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3409757



Love both but your hot pink Emilie is so beautiful! [emoji4]


----------



## SapphireGem

shalomnurse said:


> On my way home from work. My new Emilie hot pink wallet next to my jungle print NF. Pink makes me smile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3409757



OMG!!! Beautiful combo!


----------



## caitlinrose88

Speedy B test driving cars with me today. I think I found the one [emoji7]


----------



## ivonna

My Capucines PM


----------



## Iamminda

ivonna said:


> My Capucines PM


Absolutely stunning!   And beautiful flowers too.


----------



## Mariella77

Hi everyone, this is my Montaigne MM Empreinte in Dune (and MM agenda)


----------



## Ally09

petit noe


----------



## Iamminda

Ally09 said:


> View attachment 3412477
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> petit noe



I have this same bag and I have forgotten how gorgeous it is!   Thanks for posting this lovely pic!


----------



## ivonna

Iamminda said:


> Absolutely stunning!   And beautiful flowers too.


Thank you so much Iamminda!


----------



## Kirkland

shalomnurse said:


> On my way home from work. My new Emilie hot pink wallet next to my jungle print NF. Pink makes me smile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3409757


I initially didn't like that print, but it has grown on me a lot after I saw your pic


----------



## monksmom

.


----------



## monksmom

ivonna said:


> My Capucines PM


Very pretty!


----------



## TraGiv

My Delightful MM


----------



## ivonna

monksmom said:


> Very pretty!


Thank you!


----------



## ivonna

My W BB


----------



## Iamminda

ivonna said:


> My W BB


Oh my, another stunner and beautiful bouquet!   Your pics are quite the eye-candy : )


----------



## bh4me

My pink twist chain wallet


----------



## Scooch

bh4me said:


> My pink twist chain wallet
> View attachment 3413574



This is such an awesome piece!


----------



## MustLuvDogs

ivonna said:


> My Capucines PM



Yet another gorgeous bag Ivonna!  Love the W bb too.  You know I've admired your taste for years.  Congrats!  [emoji4]


----------



## designer1

Today I have my original looking Noe


----------



## Donauwaller

ivonna said:


> My W BB



Ivonna, I really love your handbag photos, but must admit I love them even more with your furry babies in - they're just too cute [emoji190]...


----------



## smudleybear

ivonna said:


> My Capucines PM



Omg...so pretty. How is the top glazing holding up?


----------



## ivonna

Iamminda said:


> Oh my, another stunner and beautiful bouquet!   Your pics are quite the eye-candy : )


Thank you!


----------



## ivonna

Donauwaller said:


> Ivonna, I really love your handbag photos, but must admit I love them even more with your furry babies in - they're just too cute [emoji190]...


Thank you Donauwaller! They're my little photo bombers!


----------



## ivonna

MustLuvDogs said:


> Yet another gorgeous bag Ivonna!  Love the W bb too.  You know I've admired your taste for years.  Congrats!  [emoji4]


Thank you so much MustLuvDogs! And I have admired yours.


----------



## ivonna

smudleybear said:


> Omg...so pretty. How is the top glazing holding up?


Thank you Smudleybear! This is my third Cap, and I have never had any problems.


----------



## bh4me

Scooch said:


> This is such an awesome piece!


Thank you!


----------



## Kitty157

ivonna said:


> My Capucines PM



Gorgeous


----------



## Dany_37

ivonna said:


> My Capucines PM


I just love this bag and the color if TDF!!!


----------



## tinyyogini

Delightful MM Rose Ballerine [emoji177]


----------



## designer1

tinyyogini said:


> View attachment 3416137
> 
> 
> Delightful MM Rose Ballerine [emoji177]



LOVE this bag, its sooooo much nicer with the light pink, rather than the bright coral lining!


----------



## pickyp

Duomo Hobo today   Loving this bag!


----------



## Baglady777




----------



## Baglady777

I know the Neverful PM doesn't get a lot of love on TPF, but for me it's the perfect summer purse. Love this little gem!


----------



## paula3boys

Tried a cobalt tassel on DA with RB to match the canvas and my shirt


----------



## monksmom

Baglady777 said:


> I know the Neverful PM doesn't get a lot of love on TPF, but for me it's the perfect summer purse. Love this little gem!


The Neverfull PM looks absolutely adorable!


----------



## litchi

ivonna said:


> My W BB


I love your W BB! Also love having fresh flowers at home.


----------



## litchi

Baglady777 said:


> I know the Neverful PM doesn't get a lot of love on TPF, but for me it's the perfect summer purse. Love this little gem!


I was just thinking maybe I need a Neverfull PM soon as I saw your photo and before reading this post.  Lovely!


----------



## bagzaddict

litchi said:


> I was just thinking maybe I need a Neverfull PM soon as I saw your photo and before reading this post.  Lovely!



I also want a pm buy can't decide on the pattern [emoji849]


----------



## eena1230

Camaro Chic said:


> White watercolor speedy 35.


Timeless... Love it..


----------



## Summerfriend

Baglady777 said:


> I know the Neverful PM doesn't get a lot of love on TPF, but for me it's the perfect summer purse. Love this little gem!



I adore it! Just perfect!


----------



## monksmom

Speedy 35 DA


----------



## Chippiebear

Got her on Friday and already she's trying to claim shot gun on her very first outing today.  
Loving the SB25.


----------



## UpTime

ivonna said:


> My W BB [emoji2]


This is the best combo I ever seen, best bag style and best color. Beautiful bag you have!


----------



## Chubbs1212

Pochette Metis riding shotgun[emoji4]


----------



## Aliluvlv

Celebrating one week together (got her last Monday in Paris)! [emoji2]


----------



## pickyp

Palm Springs NF on a trip to Trader Joe's this morning.  Can never resist some fresh flowers, especially on a Monday!


----------



## SchaalBWife

Baglady777 said:


>


 Adorable!  Is this the PM or MM?


----------



## pinky7

My Speedy 30 in mono


----------



## Baglady777

SchaalBWife said:


> Adorable!  Is this the PM or MM?



This is the PM. It's a fun, carefree little tote/purse. It's surprising how much it holds   - I have and love an MM in de but wanted a fun, little tote for the summer and vacations. This is so fun to carry.


----------



## Baglady777

pickyp said:


> Palm Springs NF on a trip to Trader Joe's this morning.  Can never resist some fresh flowers, especially on a Monday!
> View attachment 3420350



So fresh and pretty!


----------



## SchaalBWife

Baglady777 said:


> This is the PM. It's a fun, carefree little tote/purse. It's surprising how much it holds   - I have and love an MM in de but wanted a fun, little tote for the summer and vacations. This is so fun to carry.



So cute!  I think I need one too!  I have a GM but it's too big I hardly use it.


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

The now discontinued Curieuse long wallet. She was inside the riding shotgun bag (Aoyama Ibiza, a Japanese brand). Took her out for a pop of color inside the car [emoji4]


----------



## Dany_37

Baglady777 said:


>


I think it's a cutie!


----------



## Yuki85

This was from yesterday, I went only with my key holder and phone to IKEA!




That was my first time going compact only with the key holder as a small wallet!


----------



## Akhira

My brand new baby I purchased last Saturday 
On the way to work with me this morning .


----------



## pickyp

Akhira said:


> My brand new baby I purchased last Saturday
> On the way to work with me this morning .
> View attachment 3421164


Beautiful!!


----------



## Caspin22

I forgot to take a car photo, so here's a desk photo of today's companion, my sweet little Cabas Piano.


----------



## cat1967

Aliluvlv said:


> Celebrating one week together (got her last Monday in Paris)! [emoji2]


We have the same bag and Laduree Charm!  Lovely aren't they?


----------



## Aliluvlv

cat1967 said:


> We have the same bag and Laduree Charm!  Lovely aren't they?


Fantastic!  I do love that charm and the colors with it!  [emoji1]


----------



## paula3boys

In line at Starbucks


----------



## myluvofbags

paula3boys said:


> In line at Starbucks
> View attachment 3423322


So pretty, I like the look of NF when cinched up


----------



## paula3boys

myluvofbags said:


> So pretty, I like the look of NF when cinched up


So do I. I find that I have been using this cinched more often than not!


----------



## elinda

Duomo
Got it last Christmas, and used almost exclusively since then.


----------



## StylishMe

My favorite Speedy! Sorry, my car's a bit of a mess and the light in the garage is terrible. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my K013 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## StylishMe

elinda said:


> View attachment 3423705
> 
> Duomo
> Got it last Christmas, and used almost exclusively since then.


Very nice. 

Sent from my K013 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## heyitsmiriam

My black Longchamp Le Pliage! It's worn down, but I still love it!


----------



## PinkInTheBlue




----------



## mlm05004




----------



## paula3boys

New Damier Ebene Neverfull MM with rose ballerine interior just released and purchased today


----------



## mlm05004

paula3boys said:


> New Damier Ebene Neverfull MM with rose ballerine interior just released and purchased today
> View attachment 3425104


 Congrats!


----------



## SchaalBWife

paula3boys said:


> New Damier Ebene Neverfull MM with rose ballerine interior just released and purchased today
> View attachment 3425104


So pretty!  Where is your tassel from?


----------



## mugenprincess

paula3boys said:


> New Damier Ebene Neverfull MM with rose ballerine interior just released and purchased today
> View attachment 3425104



So pretty !


----------



## paula3boys

SchaalBWife said:


> So pretty!  Where is your tassel from?



DSW! They have several colors


----------



## Purseloco

My new favorite bag.


----------



## Baglady777

paula3boys said:


> In line at Starbucks
> View attachment 3423322



Love the pink interior and the pompon is perfect


----------



## cheidel

paula3boys said:


> Tried a cobalt tassel on DA with RB to match the canvas and my shirt
> View attachment 3417522


Lovely tassel charm, great pop of color with your NF!!!!


----------



## cheidel

Akhira said:


> My brand new baby I purchased last Saturday
> On the way to work with me this morning .
> View attachment 3421164


Congrats, such a classic beauty!!!


----------



## cheidel

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3424630


Gorgeous!!! Love the scarf and the charm, perfect accessories!!!!


----------



## cheidel

paula3boys said:


> New Damier Ebene Neverfull MM with rose ballerine interior just released and purchased today
> View attachment 3425104


Congrats!!! Gorgeous NF and loving the interior.  Again, perfect tassel!!!!


----------



## paula3boys

Baglady777 said:


> Love the pink interior and the pompon is perfect





cheidel said:


> Lovely tassel charm, great pop of color with your NF!!!!





cheidel said:


> Congrats!!! Gorgeous NF and loving the interior.  Again, perfect tassel!!!!



Thank you all!


----------



## cheidel

NF GM enjoying the ride, Evasion peeping out
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 !


----------



## pickyp

Purseloco said:


> My new favorite bag.
> View attachment 3427041


Mine too!!  Just got her a few weeks ago, such a great everyday beauty!


----------



## Starvista

cheidel said:


> NF GM enjoying the ride, Evasion peeping out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3427538
> View attachment 3427539
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


Your organizer is perfect! May I ask where you get it. Thanks


----------



## cheidel

Starvista said:


> Your organizer is perfect! May I ask where you get it. Thanks


Thank you!  I got it on pursebling.com, and it's perfect for the NF or any open tote, provides great security!  I bought the red and a blue one in the Extra Jumbo size for the GM NF.  They come in all sizes and colors, and very lightweight, two elastic bands also hold water bottle, umbrella, etc., and a nice snap hook holds your keys!  Lots of inside pockets in various sizes.  Link is below, hope that helps!

http://pursebling.com/purse-bling-exclusive-zippered-purse-organizer-extra-jumbo-p-2284.html


----------



## Deucedst96

My Favorite MM! Love this bag!! [emoji7]


----------



## momof3boyz

mlm05004 said:


> View attachment 3424701


OMG !!! I love your bag !!!  I just tried this one on yesterday and the speedy . How do you like  the Mazarine ? Do you use the strap ?  Do you plan to use this bag as an everyday purse?  I am so confused as what to get ...lol  All I know is I NEED a bag in this color   TIA !


----------



## halobear

sbuxaddict said:


> My new to me toiletry 15 sitting pretty  it holds so much more than I thought!
> 
> 
> View attachment 3405702



Love the color!!


----------



## 4beauty4

ivonna said:


> My Capucines PM



I like this style~!!! Do they also have different colors?


----------



## halobear

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3405728
> 
> 
> Along with my Starbucks to take home [emoji4]



Love the color!!


----------



## mlm05004

My Montaigne GM!


----------



## Baglady777

ivonna said:


> My Capucines PM



Perfection!


----------



## sunandflowers

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3424630



A this MONTAIGNE?  I don't think I've noticed it before in mono. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️love it!


----------



## sunandflowers

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3405728
> 
> 
> Along with my Starbucks to take home [emoji4]



This is gorgeous! Could you tell me the name? Thanks!  Ah, found it. BNB. Do you love it?


----------



## amrx87

my speedy b 25 called shotty today!


----------



## cheidel

Cabas Mezzo riding with me today!


----------



## starofmay

Just received my online order yesterday! This is her maiden voyage! Empreinte Speedy 30 in Noir...


----------



## Little_Miss_LV

TraGiv said:


> My Sully MM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3398376



Looks lovely while getting a tan


----------



## Little_Miss_LV

mlm05004 said:


> View attachment 3424701



Oh my...it looks so pretty in that color!


----------



## mlm05004

Little_Miss_LV said:


> Oh my...it looks so pretty in that color!


thank you! Its Iris


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

sunandflowers said:


> A this MONTAIGNE?  I don't think I've noticed it before in mono. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️love it!



Yes, it's my mono Montaigne MM. I really love this bag. It's very nearly just perfect.


----------



## pinky7

My old model NF MM in DA for the summer


----------



## Tayyyraee

Off to see mom


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

Heading out to a late lunch with my new friend [emoji6]


----------



## sunandflowers

PinkInTheBlue said:


> Yes, it's my mono Montaigne MM. I really love this bag. It's very nearly just perfect.



Really love it! It flies under the radar. I've considered this bag in Empriente before though


----------



## momof3boyz

starofmay said:


> Just received my online order yesterday! This is her maiden voyage! Empreinte Speedy 30 in Noir...
> 
> View attachment 3430097
> 
> 
> View attachment 3430099


This bag is gorgeous !!!!! I adore the new speedy so much !!!!!!!  Enjoy  
Do you plan on using your speedy as an everyday bag ?


----------



## cheidel

starofmay said:


> Just received my online order yesterday! This is her maiden voyage! Empreinte Speedy 30 in Noir...
> 
> View attachment 3430097
> 
> 
> View attachment 3430099


Congrats!!!  Hope she enjoyed her maiden voyage, she's gorgeous!


----------



## Havanese 28

cheidel said:


> Cabas Mezzo riding with me today!
> View attachment 3430071
> View attachment 3430072


I love this bag and really wish LV would begin making it again!


----------



## cheidel

Havanese 28 said:


> I love this bag and really wish LV would begin making it again!


Thank you!  I got this one preloved a year ago in excellent condition.


----------



## TraGiv

My Delightful MM in Azur. I love this bag!  I'm thinking about getting it in Damier Ebene.


----------



## cheidel

Vintage Speedy 40 today!  She's 26 years old MIF, and my favorite, love the thicker canvas!  (I had the embossing done after purchasing and restoring her last year).  Evasion along for the ride!


----------



## happyflower1

cheidel said:


> Vintage Speedy 40 today!  She's 26 years old MIF, and my favorite, love the thicker canvas!  (I had the embossing done after purchasing and restoring her last year).  Evasion along for the ride!



What a beauty [emoji1360][emoji7]
U did a great job!
What did u do to restore her???


----------



## cheidel

The canvas was dull, the zipper and hardware badly tarnished and the handles almost black when I got it.  I used Cadillac Conditioner and Cleaner on the canvas, handles and piping.  Blue Magic Metal Polish on the hardware, zipper and the lock.  I had the torn zipper pull replaced by LV repair, and they replaced the rivets on each handle for free! The thicker canvas holds it's shape well, and the inside was surprisingly clean when I got her.  A great purchase for under $300!  [emoji4]

Sent from my KFMEWI using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## cheidel

cheidel said:


> The canvas was dull, the zipper and hardware badly tarnished and the handles almost black when I got it.  I used Cadillac Conditioner and Cleaner on the canvas, handles and piping.  Blue Magic Metal Polish on the hardware, zipper and the lock.  I had the torn zipper pull replaced by LV repair, and they replaced the rivets on each handle for free! The thicker canvas holds it's shape well, and the inside was surprisingly clean when I got her.  A great purchase for under $300!  [emoji4]
> 
> Sent from my KFMEWI using PurseForum mobile app





Sent from my KFMEWI using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## cheidel

cheidel said:


> The canvas was dull, the zipper and hardware badly tarnished and the handles almost black when I got it.  I used Cadillac Conditioner and Cleaner on the canvas, handles and piping.  Blue Magic Metal Polish on the hardware, zipper and the lock.  I had the torn zipper pull replaced by LV repair, and they replaced the rivets on each handle for free! The thicker canvas holds it's shape well, and the inside was surprisingly clean when I got her.  I enjoy restoring preloved vintage and discontinued LV pieces!   [emoji4]
> 
> Sent from my KFMEWI using PurseForum mobile app





Sent from my KFMEWI using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## happyflower1

cheidel said:


> The canvas was dull, the zipper and hardware badly tarnished and the handles almost black when I got it.  I used Cadillac Conditioner and Cleaner on the canvas, handles and piping.  Blue Magic Metal Polish on the hardware, zipper and the lock.  I had the torn zipper pull replaced by LV repair, and they replaced the rivets on each handle for free! The thicker canvas holds it's shape well, and the inside was surprisingly clean when I got her.  A great purchase for under $300!  [emoji4]
> 
> Sent from my KFMEWI using PurseForum mobile app



Well , she looks amazing [emoji7]
Great job![emoji1376]


----------



## Liberty817

elinda said:


> View attachment 3423705
> 
> Duomo
> Got it last Christmas, and used almost exclusively since then.



What bag is this?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Vintage Speedy 40 today!  She's 26 years old MIF.



She looks so gorgeous! Doesn't look like her age at all.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> She looks so gorgeous! Doesn't look like her age at all.


Thank you!


----------



## cheidel

happyflower1 said:


> Well , she looks amazing [emoji7]
> Great job![emoji1376]


Thank you!  The trim is much more carefree than untreated vachetta, and because of the age of the bag, I apply the Cadillac Conditioner to the entire bag at least every 3 months to prevent any drying or cracking over time.


----------



## sunandflowers

PinkInTheBlue said:


> Yes, it's my mono Montaigne MM. I really love this bag. It's very nearly just perfect.



I like the placement of the rings for attaching the strap better on this one than on the empreinte, too. I would think it would make it hang more evenly than the ones that are diagonal corners.


----------



## elinda

Liberty817 said:


> What bag is this?


The model is called Duomo


----------



## happyflower1

cheidel said:


> Thank you!  The trim is much more carefree than untreated vachetta, and because of the age of the bag, I apply the Cadillac Conditioner to the entire bag at least every 3 months to prevent any drying or cracking over time.



Thanks for the tip![emoji8]

This is  my oldie [emoji849]...brought her out today[emoji41]
Been trying to clean her handles but just can't seem to get them that clean [emoji53]...might just sell and get a new one but she's sentimental to me [emoji180].


----------



## cheidel

happyflower1 said:


> Thanks for the tip![emoji8]
> 
> This is  my oldie [emoji849]...brought her out today[emoji41]
> Been trying to clean her handles but just can't seem to get them that clean [emoji53]...might just sell and get a new one but she's sentimental to me [emoji180].
> 
> View attachment 3435636


Oh she's lovely!  Which size is this?  If she's sentimental, I would definitely keep her.  I also have a Speedy 40 I bought new a couple years ago, but I enjoy carrying my Vintage bag more. [emoji7] I haven't carried the new one in about a year. Lol

Sent from my KFMEWI using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## dolly_55

My Artsy getting her tan on while riding shotgun[emoji41][emoji7]


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

happyflower1 said:


> Thanks for the tip![emoji8]
> 
> This is  my oldie [emoji849]...brought her out today[emoji41]
> Been trying to clean her handles but just can't seem to get them that clean [emoji53]...might just sell and get a new one but she's sentimental to me [emoji180].
> 
> View attachment 3435636



I think the bag and handles look beautiful! [emoji4]


----------



## pinky7

My Artsy also getting a sun tan


----------



## luckyseven01

cheidel said:


> Cabas Mezzo riding with me today!
> View attachment 3430071
> View attachment 3430072



Love your initial charm! Where did you get it?


----------



## cheidel

luckyseven01 said:


> Love your initial charm! Where did you get it?


Thanks!  I bought it about 5 years ago in the Mall here in New Orleans, I think at Dillard's.  Found them again recently at Dillard's will post link below.

http://www.dillards.com/p/Fossil-In...paign=Fossil&gclid=CIeurJSIts4CFRSRfgodGHACZw


----------



## happyflower1

cheidel said:


> Oh she's lovely!  Which size is this?  If she's sentimental, I would definitely keep her.  I also have a Speedy 40 I bought new a couple years ago, but I enjoy carrying my Vintage bag more. [emoji7] I haven't carried the new one in about a year. Lol
> 
> Sent from my KFMEWI using PurseForum mobile app



Thanks , she's a size 30 [emoji4]
And thanks for your tip!
Going to try it [emoji322]


----------



## happyflower1

PinkInTheBlue said:


> I think the bag and handles look beautiful! [emoji4]



Thank you [emoji8]


----------



## paula3boys

luckyseven01 said:


> Love your initial charm! Where did you get it?



They have them at Macy's too. I ordered one on sale last week for half off basically


----------



## cheidel

dolly_55 said:


> My Artsy getting her tan on while riding shotgun[emoji41][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3435854


Very pretty!

Sent from my KFMEWI using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Houseofphylis

My new baby ready to go!


----------



## Pinksweater

Cruising around with this little lady


----------



## Baglady777

I love this thread- it's fun to see everyone enjoying the beautiful bags they own.


----------



## cheidel

Houseofphylis said:


> My new baby ready to go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3436893


Congrats, she's beautiful!!!


----------



## sgj99

happyflower1 said:


> Thanks for the tip![emoji8]
> 
> This is  my oldie [emoji849]...brought her out today[emoji41]
> Been trying to clean her handles but just can't seem to get them that clean [emoji53]...might just sell and get a new one but she's sentimental to me [emoji180].
> 
> View attachment 3435636



keep the bag and get the handles replaced, LV can do this.   i've done that once with my Mono Speedy 35 and am probably going to do it again soon.  the bag is almost 20 years old and still my go-to workhorse run-around-on-weekends bag.  also like you it's sentimental so i'd rather just replace parts of it and keep the bag.


----------



## happyflower1

sgj99 said:


> keep the bag and get the handles replaced, LV can do this.   i've done that once with my Mono Speedy 35 and am probably going to do it again soon.  the bag is almost 20 years old and still my go-to workhorse run-around-on-weekends bag.  also like you it's sentimental so i'd rather just replace parts of it and keep the bag.



Thank you [emoji175]


----------



## Scooch

On the ride home from a brutal day at work


----------



## clu13

Empriente pochette post yoga class/pre-tempo run
TTACH=full]3437872


[/ATTACH]


----------



## mamakelly

clu13 said:


> Empriente pochette post yoga class/pre-tempo run
> TTACH=full]3437872
> 
> 
> [/ATTACH]


I spy FabFitFun! I have the same bag and mat strap. Love it!


----------



## houstonm2198

Houseofphylis said:


> My new baby ready to go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3436893


She's gorgeous!


----------



## clu13

mamakelly said:


> I spy FabFitFun! I have the same bag and mat strap. Love it!



Yes!!! I love it so much! A friend gave me a years' membership for my birthday! I love it so much! Now I send boxes to my friends for their birthdays!


----------



## peach

My Alma pm in Magnolia (I obviously have to work on my bandeau-tying skills [emoji23])


----------



## melovepurse

Riding shotgun: City Steamer MM!


----------



## pickyp

melovepurse said:


> Riding shotgun: City Steamer MM!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3438039


Ok, this bag is fabulous!!!


----------



## paula3boys

Damier Ebene with rose ballerine interior


----------



## fabuleux

melovepurse said:


> Riding shotgun: City Steamer MM!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3438039


This bag looks fantastic!


----------



## Baglady777

peach said:


> View attachment 3437985
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Alma pm in Magnolia (I obviously have to work on my bandeau-tying skills [emoji23])



Great combination!


----------



## manda331

clu13 said:


> Empriente pochette post yoga class/pre-tempo run
> TTACH=full]3437872
> 
> 
> [/ATTACH]


Love it! Did u receive this pochette /wristlet with another bag or separate? Thanks!


melovepurse said:


> Riding shotgun: City Steamer MM!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3438039


----------



## Little_Miss_LV

melovepurse said:


> Riding shotgun: City Steamer MM!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3438039



This is such a stunning City Steamer...love it!!


----------



## Zucnarf

My Capu bb in galet and me on passenger sit together [emoji41]


----------



## cocorichelle




----------



## TeamHutchens

Duchess Siracusa of York


----------



## Tayyyraee

Taking only my Sarah wallet with me to go pick up dinner


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

My trusty Neverfull was in my theater passenger seat while at rehearsals today. [emoji6]


----------



## makeupmama

My LV Felicie sharing the seat EVER so nicely with my Chanel Drawstring Tote  Both are really LOVELY pieces, too.


----------



## belou47

momof3boyz said:


> OMG !!! I love your bag !!!  I just tried this one on yesterday and the speedy . How do you like  the Mazarine ? Do you use the strap ?  Do you plan to use this bag as an everyday purse?  I am so confused as what to get ...lol  All I know is I NEED a bag in this color   TIA !


Hi !
I have the Mazarine PM in black, and use it as an everyday purse !
I use the strap to wear it over my shoulder or crossbody, it is lightweight, secure and easy to access (magnetic closure), very stylish and effortless
Good investment IMO !


----------



## Baglady777

Zucnarf said:


> My Capu bb in galet and me on passenger sit together [emoji41]
> View attachment 3438839



So pretty!


----------



## Zucnarf

Baglady777 said:


> So pretty!



Thank you!


----------



## clu13

manda331 said:


> Love it! Did u receive this pochette /wristlet with another bag or separate? Thanks!



Hi - yes, the pochette came with the now discontinued and very underrated citadine tote. The best part about it is that there are two card slots inside.


----------



## tenKrat

Dora BB with my two new purchases:


----------



## frivofrugalista

tenKrat said:


> Dora BB with my two new purchases:
> View attachment 3440824



Absolutely love your Dora and the strap!


----------



## Donauwaller

tenKrat said:


> Dora BB with my two new purchases:
> View attachment 3440824



Wow, what a stylish pop of colour - love [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️!


----------



## melovepurse

Babylone Chain BB riding in the Mini


----------



## melovepurse

Pallas BB brightening up the van this morning.


----------



## Aliluvlv

melovepurse said:


> Babylone Chain BB riding in the Mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3441429


I love that tassel so much! My favorite LV bag charm.


----------



## Cort

Gorgeous amethyste empreinte speedy picking up my daughter from school and taking her to gymnastics. [emoji7]


----------



## TraGiv

Today is my Bloomsbury PM and yesterday was my Speedy B 30. It's been raining a lot here.


----------



## LL777

My lovely speedy is getting some sun today. It's been a very rainy summer


----------



## Donauwaller

My Noe and me off to do some much needed recycling...


----------



## Donauwaller

Cort said:


> Gorgeous amethyste empreinte speedy picking up my daughter from school and taking her to gymnastics. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3442237



GORGEOUS colour [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]!


----------



## mugenprincess

LL777 said:


> My lovely speedy is getting some sun today. It's been a very rainy summer


I love how you paired the Coach Dino with the bag!


----------



## LL777

mugenprincess said:


> I love how you paired the Coach Dino with the bag!


Thank you. This bag charm looks so charming with my other LV bags as well as coach bags of course. I love COACH's 1941 line. Love the design of the charm and the color.


----------



## shalomnurse

My Petite Noe:


----------



## Grandmommie

This lady will spend the day with me


----------



## Zucnarf

Not a passenger seat, but so close


----------



## Caspin22

DE/RB NF MM


----------



## monksmom

Canderson22 said:


> DE/RB NF MM
> 
> View attachment 3444291
> 
> 
> View attachment 3444292


I love the RB interior, the pink really pops against the DE print.


----------



## My_vo




----------



## AllthingsLV

My girl Chloe Marcie, my LV Pochette & Cles


----------



## PinkInTheBlue




----------



## Tabbscat

AllthingsLV said:


> My girl Chloe Marcie, my LV Pochette & Cles
> View attachment 3445121



Pretty combo [emoji175]


----------



## love2learn

Infini Speedy 25 with ever so gorgeous blueberry zippy wallet running errands.  Love my navy blues and vivid blues[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## FancyPants77

love2learn said:


> Infini Speedy 25 with ever so gorgeous blueberry zippy wallet running errands.  Love my navy blues and vivid blues[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3445223



Great shot! Really captures the navy nicely. Too pretty


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

love2learn said:


> Infini Speedy 25 with ever so gorgeous blueberry zippy wallet running errands.  Love my navy blues and vivid blues[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3445223



Both absolutely beautiful!


----------



## SEWDimples

love2learn said:


> Infini Speedy 25 with ever so gorgeous blueberry zippy wallet running errands.  Love my navy blues and vivid blues[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3445223


I love the color of the wallet. It is so vivid in your picture.


----------



## love2learn

AllthingsLV said:


> My girl Chloe Marcie, my LV Pochette & Cles
> View attachment 3445121


The monogram looks beautiful with your Chloe!


----------



## love2learn

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3445129


Love the bandeau on your PM!!  Makes it even more chic!


----------



## love2learn

FancyPants77 said:


> Great shot! Really captures the navy nicely. Too pretty


Thank you so much!


----------



## love2learn

PinkInTheBlue said:


> Both absolutely beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## simplyhappy

Canderson22 said:


> DE/RB NF MM
> 
> View attachment 3444291
> 
> 
> View attachment 3444292





monksmom said:


> I love the RB interior, the pink really pops against the DE print.



Isn't it funny that on this forum we know exactly what each of those initials meant? [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Donauwaller

love2learn said:


> Infini Speedy 25 with ever so gorgeous blueberry zippy wallet running errands.  Love my navy blues and vivid blues[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3445223



Beautiful [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]!
Seeing how gorgeous yours look, I don't know if I have the heart to sell my infini Speedy 30...will try to use her more..


----------



## frenziedhandbag

love2learn said:


> Infini Speedy 25 with ever so gorgeous blueberry zippy wallet running errands.



Beautiful photo. I am a blue lover too.


----------



## love2learn

SEWDimples said:


> I love the color of the wallet. It is so vivid in your picture.


Thank you!  It's just such a bright, beautiful, happy color!


Donauwaller said:


> Beautiful [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]!
> Seeing how gorgeous yours look, I don't know if I have the heart to sell my infini Speedy 30...will try to use her more..


Well, I hadn't use mine in awhile.  It was raining so I thought what better bag to use.  And then when I did it reminded me of how much I really love this bag and her beauty!  Indeed try using yours more often before you sell.  Sometimes it just takes getting the bag out and running errands to remind you of how much you still enjoy the bag.


frenziedhandbag said:


> Beautiful photo. I am a blue lover too.


Than you so much!!


----------



## shalomnurse

On my wY to work with this Delightful passenger.


----------



## msckmorris

My boo riding with me.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Donauwaller said:


> My Noe and me off to do some much needed recycling...
> 
> View attachment 3442977



I have the geisha charm too. Beon does amazing work!


----------



## TraGiv

Speedy B 30


----------



## Deleted member 20806




----------



## Sandy1017

msckmorris said:


> My boo riding with me.


My dream bag!


----------



## PinkInTheBlue




----------



## frivofrugalista

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3449007



[emoji4][emoji4][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]wow that blue is stunning! What's the colour name please?


----------



## lovely_bag

Not exactly a passenger seat: my bicylcle basket (mounted at the handlebar when en route, sitting on the chair next to my office desk right now.
Today is the first daytrip, outside the dustbag.  Perfect conditions: blue skies, no rain. 


	

		
			
		

		
	
 )


----------



## Iamminda

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3449007



Stunning!    Wow!


----------



## Adaniels729

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3449007



Beautiful!


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

frivofrugalista said:


> [emoji4][emoji4][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]wow that blue is stunning! What's the colour name please?



Thank you!

I actually don't know. If anybody else knows I'd love to know.  I think it's 2 years old or a year and a half.


----------



## love2learn

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3449007



[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️GORGEOUS!!!!  Love love love it!!


----------



## love2learn

lovely_bag said:


> Not exactly a passenger seat: my bicylcle basket (mounted at the handlebar when en route, sitting on the chair next to my office desk right now.
> Today is the first daytrip, outside the dustbag.  Perfect conditions: blue skies, no rain.
> View attachment 3449069
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )



Don't know what you look like but just imagining someone riding their bike with their cute LV in the basket makes me smile[emoji4].


----------



## frivofrugalista

PinkInTheBlue said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I actually don't know. If anybody else knows I'd love to know.  I think it's 2 years old or a year and a half.



Just did some Google search: the blue colours from Fall 2014 were cobalt and dark blue in the MM size...looks like cobalt!


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

frivofrugalista said:


> Just did some Google search: the blue colours from Fall 2014 were cobalt and dark blue in the MM size...looks like cobalt!



Thank you!


----------



## lovely_bag

love2learn said:


> Don't know what you look like but just imagining someone riding their bike with their cute LV in the basket makes me smile[emoji4].


Me too, it does make me smile on my way to work. 
This is an old photo, right behind Schönbrunn Palace, heading home in the evening. With a tiny companion, can you spot her?


----------



## Sandyhk

My favourite Artsy


----------



## for3v3rz

Riding with me today.


----------



## Chagall

for3v3rz said:


> View attachment 3450047
> 
> 
> Riding with me today.


Absolutely beautiful. Love the colour.


----------



## fabuleux

Louis Vuitton Tobago Shoe Bag in taurillon leather.


----------



## Chagall

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3451012
> 
> Louis Vuitton Tobago Shoe Bag in taurillon leather.


That is beautiful. Does it have to be used for shoes or can it be a general all purpose bag.


----------



## fabuleux

Chagall said:


> That is beautiful. Does it have to be used for shoes or can it be a general all purpose bag.


Oh I never use it for shoes. It comes with a removable divider that allows you to keep several pairs of shoes seperated, but I take it out and use it as a tote.


----------



## Baglady777

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3451012
> 
> Louis Vuitton Tobago Shoe Bag in taurillon leather.



Love this bag - it's casual and eye-catching . I've never seen it in my area- what color is it?


----------



## fabuleux

Baglady777 said:


> Love this bag - it's casual and eye-catching . I've never seen it in my area- what color is it?


Mine is black with the stamp in camel. It has a warm gray lining with the chain design. The bag was also produced in tan and navy blue. It was a runway bag from 2006.


It was featured in the SS06 ad campaign.


----------



## Baglady777

Love the version you have - the black/tan is the perfect combination. Thanks for posting


----------



## Aliluvlv

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3451012
> 
> Louis Vuitton Tobago Shoe Bag in taurillon leather.


Omg I love this so much! [emoji7]


----------



## love2learn

lovely_bag said:


> Me too, it does make me smile on my way to work.
> This is an old photo, right behind Schönbrunn Palace, heading home in the evening. With a tiny companion, can you spot her?


Well it's DA, is it a pochette?  I wish the roads looked that empty here and there were bicycle lanes.  This picture is lovely.


----------



## love2learn

for3v3rz said:


> View attachment 3450047
> 
> 
> Riding with me today.


Gorgeous Lumi!  Hard to tell with the lighting, but is it Havanne or earth color?


----------



## love2learn

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3451012
> 
> Louis Vuitton Tobago Shoe Bag in taurillon leather.


One of those pieces that will never go out of style.


----------



## lovely_bag

love2learn said:


> Well it's DA, is it a pochette?  I wish the roads looked that empty here and there were bicycle lanes.  This picture is lovely.


exactly! The DA pochette is my companion on all my ways, throughout the year. (sad they discontinued the old design. I prefer the "naked" pochette, without lining)

I am going to shoot pics with the Sac Noé en route for you soon. But I must be careful, because usualle I shoot while riding the bike. Risky!


----------



## kellytheshopper

My tried and true Galliera PM!!


----------



## lvgoddess

Feeling a little Portobello gm today to shop LV[emoji7]


----------



## sweethart29

My speedy 30 soaking up some sun, feels nice we've had rain for like 3 days straight here.


----------



## Chagall

Cort said:


> Gorgeous amethyste empreinte speedy picking up my daughter from school and taking her to gymnastics. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3442237


That is THE most gorgeous colour. Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## sunandflowers

Cort said:


> Gorgeous amethyste empreinte speedy picking up my daughter from school and taking her to gymnastics. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3442237



I love this! I want this in this color or Aurore. On my bucket list. I wish there was a way to not have to go with pre loved though!


----------



## Deleted member 20806

My Christopher Messenger Macassar and Pochette Plate PM aka little Macassar Stripe pouch


----------



## Cort

sunandflowers said:


> I love this! I want this in this color or Aurore. On my bucket list. I wish there was a way to not have to go with pre loved though!



Call around! I found mine in a store 25 days ago!


----------



## Cort

Chagall said:


> That is THE most gorgeous colour. Congrats and enjoy.



Thank you so much!


----------



## sunandflowers

Cort said:


> Call around! I found mine in a store 25 days ago!



What??? Where??? are you in US? Oh I just looked and see that you are! Do you love your SA? I might have to find a new one that will help me find things. Usually he just says, sold out all over, then I hear of someone else getting one of whatever it was I was looking for!
Will they help you find things if you call online services or is it more likely if you have a store look for you?  Would love to find it MIF but I think I'd be happy just to get it.


----------



## monksmom

Totally MM in DA


----------



## Baglady777

monksmom said:


> Totally MM in DA
> View attachment 3453166



So fresh and pretty- I'm starting to love DA!


----------



## monksmom

Baglady777 said:


> So fresh and pretty- I'm starting to love DA!


I agree, it is so "fresh and pretty". I use to be scared of the DA print, now I love it!


----------



## Cort

sunandflowers said:


> What??? Where??? are you in US? Oh I just looked and see that you are! Do you love your SA? I might have to find a new one that will help me find things. Usually he just says, sold out all over, then I hear of someone else getting one of whatever it was I was looking for!
> Will they help you find things if you call online services or is it more likely if you have a store look for you?  Would love to find it MIF but I think I'd be happy just to get it.



I usually order online or purchase while on vacation, there isn't a store near me. I would call the online services and see if they can help.


----------



## TraGiv

Empreinte Speedy 30


----------



## uhpharm01

TraGiv said:


> Empreinte Speedy 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3453645


Great color


----------



## for3v3rz

love2learn said:


> Gorgeous Lumi!  Hard to tell with the lighting, but is it Havanne or earth color?


Is Terre so I think is the darker earth color.


----------



## sunandflowers

TraGiv said:


> Empreinte Speedy 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3453645



Lovely! Is this Dune?


----------



## uhpharm01

sunandflowers said:


> Lovely! Is this Dune?


No that's bronze


----------



## sunandflowers

Thank you!  I can see that now on my computer...on my phone, the photo was not as clear


----------



## Caspin22

Galliera PM is helping me get through the workday today.


----------



## Mtm1085

New to me soft lockit. Waiting in line to pick up kiddo from school. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## mugenprincess

LVBastille said:


> View attachment 3453095
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Christopher Messenger Macassar and Pochette Plate PM aka little Macassar Stripe pouch


love this!


----------



## TraGiv

uhpharm01 said:


> Great color



Thank you.


----------



## TraGiv

sunandflowers said:


> Lovely! Is this Dune?



It's Havane.


----------



## TraGiv

uhpharm01 said:


> No that's bronze



No it's havane.


----------



## TraGiv

uhpharm01 said:


> No that's bronze



No it's havane. I think the sun is making it look like bronze. It's actually a little darker in person.


----------



## TraGiv

sunandflowers said:


> Lovely! Is this Dune?



Thank you.


----------



## uhpharm01

TraGiv said:


> No it's havane. I think the sun is making it look like bronze. It's actually a little darker in person.


Thanks


----------



## Kazzhands

The only thing that has made me smile today and reminds me why I work everyday in a job that is so boring :0


----------



## FancyPants77

Kazzhands said:


> The only thing that has made me smile today and reminds me why I work everyday in a job that is so boring :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3454205



Beautiful! Hope you have a good day at work


----------



## faintlymacabre

Pochette Metis on a sunny day.


----------



## viewwing

A night out


----------



## Bonnielovesbags

My shopping companion today. An oldy but goody my Speedy 30 monogram from 2006 and my new lavender and camel pompon. I actually just did returns today. I am on ban island for the moment. Lol.


----------



## Little_Miss_LV

lovely_bag said:


> Me too, it does make me smile on my way to work.
> This is an old photo, right behind Schönbrunn Palace, heading home in the evening. With a tiny companion, can you spot her?



That is so cute! Love how the DA is sitting in your bicycle basket. And the view on your way home is gorgeous [emoji5]


----------



## for3v3rz

Is totally this week.


----------



## JenMar

Summers over she's back at work with me!!


----------



## cv.lvoe




----------



## SapphireGem

Kazzhands said:


> The only thing that has made me smile today and reminds me why I work everyday in a job that is so boring :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3454205



I hope you have an uneventful workday and a fun rest of your day!  [emoji1]


----------



## vmia

Here's a different spin to this thread


----------



## burbluebee

vmia said:


> Here's a different spin to this thread [emoji14]anic:


Sooooooo cute!!!


----------



## Olympia177

My Bagatelle! [emoji173]️


----------



## fabuleux

Louis Vuitton Davis Tote in Monogram Macassar.


----------



## sunandflowers

cv.lvoe said:


> View attachment 3455059



Beautiful colors! What size is your speedy?


----------



## Hisimed84

amazing thread and gorgeous bags I frankly envy a little bit for not having lots of them, oh, one day


----------



## ai5hah

Back to work with my montaigne after a long summer off[emoji30][emoji7]


----------



## Iamminda

Me and Diane today --- writing that made me think of John Cougar's Jack and Diane.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Me and Diane today --- writing that made me think of John Cougar's Jack and Diane.


Ha! And now I have that song in my head...


----------



## faintlymacabre

Neverfull MM with Abricot lining. I love that orange pop!


----------



## tenKrat

Ellipse PM with Epi strap
❤️ this old little bag


----------



## vmia

cv.lvoe said:


> View attachment 3455059


Interesting I was never fond of Speedies because I have a stereotype against them but yours completely changes my mind and I love it! Looks so elegant and nice colors


----------



## Caspin22

Iamminda said:


> Me and Diane today --- writing that made me think of John Cougar's Jack and Diane.



Love!  Please tell me everything there is to know about this bag. [emoji4]. I'm a little obsessed with it, but haven't been able to find much info about it anywhere. I love shoulder bags and this one is so pretty.


----------



## Iamminda

Canderson22 said:


> Love!  Please tell me everything there is to know about this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'm a little obsessed with it, but haven't been able to find much info about it anywhere. I love shoulder bags and this one is so pretty.



Thanks!   This came out June 2014 and was discontinued this year.   A few of us TPFers have this bag but not enough to start a club (lol).  I bought it 2 days after it launched (without ever seeing it or hearing about it).  Fell in love with it right away -- it reminded me of a favorite bag of mine (regular size legacy duffle).   It has nomade leather trim (including the entire bottom part).  The strap can be worn long or short on the shoulder (adjustable on the sides) but too short for crossbody for most gals.  The inside is not red -- rather it is kinda a maroon color.  Outside pocket on the back.  3 slip pockets inside (not very deep though).


----------



## burbluebee

Iamminda said:


> Me and Diane today --- writing that made me think of John Cougar's Jack and Diane.


Great bag! ...and now I too have this song stuck in my head...luckily it's one of my favorite songs!


----------



## OSURxTN

Iamminda said:


> Me and Diane today --- writing that made me think of John Cougar's Jack and Diane.



I love the Diane. So under the radar and I get compliments galore when I carry. Love!


----------



## OSURxTN

Pochette Metis with Leopard Bandouliere strap.


----------



## uhpharm01

tenKrat said:


> View attachment 3455793
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ellipse PM with Epi strap
> ❤️ this old little bag


A oldie but goodie.


----------



## Caspin22

Iamminda said:


> Thanks!   This came out June 2014 and was discontinued this year.   A few of us TPFers have this bag but not enough to start a club (lol).  I bought it 2 days after it launched (without ever seeing it or hearing about it).  Fell in love with it right away -- it reminded me of a favorite bag of mine (regular size legacy duffle).   It has nomade leather trim (including the entire bottom part).  The strap can be worn long or short on the shoulder (adjustable on the sides) but too short for crossbody for most gals.  The inside is not red -- rather it is kinda a maroon color.  Outside pocket on the back.  3 slip pockets inside (not very deep though).



Yes...you KNOW it reminded me of that same bag!!  . Appreciate the info...will have to keep this one on the wish list for sure.


----------



## Hisimed84

ai5hah said:


> Back to work with my montaigne after a long summer off[emoji30][emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3455672


You haven't worked all summer?


----------



## TraGiv

My Delightful MM


----------



## tlo

Iamminda said:


> Me and Diane today --- writing that made me think of John Cougar's Jack and Diane.



what a gorgeous bag!!


----------



## Chagall

Iamminda said:


> Me and Diane today --- writing that made me think of John Cougar's Jack and Diane.


Absolutely love this bag. The only thing I would change is to have feet on the bottom. This bothered me but the nomade leather seems to be holding up well. Enjoy your beautiful bag.


----------



## Iamminda

Chagall said:


> Absolutely love this bag. The only thing I would change is to have feet on the bottom. This bothered me but the nomade leather seems to be holding up well. Enjoy your beautiful bag.


Thanks twinnie!  Agree on the need for feet. I wouldn't mind if the inner pockers were deeper.  But otherwise, a pretty perfect DE shoulder bag


----------



## love2learn

My Pallas was with me today[emoji173]️.  Has been such a great bag.


----------



## love2learn

Iamminda said:


> Me and Diane today --- writing that made me think of John Cougar's Jack and Diane.


So pretty!! Haven't seen this beauty on here in awhile!


----------



## love2learn

faintlymacabre said:


> Neverfull MM with Abricot lining. I love that orange pop!
> 
> View attachment 3455783


This is one of those colors that I missed out on.  It looks so beautiful with the mono!  Sooooo pretty!


----------



## Iamminda

love2learn said:


> So pretty!! Haven't seen this beauty on here in awhile!



Thanks.  I was just admiring your beauty above -- I think that is my favorite color Pallas.


----------



## love2learn

OSURxTN said:


> Pochette Metis with Leopard Bandouliere strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3456341


Looks gorgeous together!!  Love it!


----------



## love2learn

TraGiv said:


> My Delightful MM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3456659


Love the pink peeking through!!!


----------



## love2learn

Iamminda said:


> Thanks.  I was just admiring your beauty above -- I think that is my favorite color Pallas.


Thank you!!  I got it when it was first released and there were only two colors at the time and I didn't want aurore.  It's subtle and yet still has some color.  The Diane Is also subtle, but so beautiful.  Thanks for sharing your beauty.


----------



## kellytheshopper

Two in my passenger seat technically! My speedy and a new longchamp tote!!!


----------



## kellytheshopper

tenKrat said:


> View attachment 3455793
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ellipse PM with Epi strap
> [emoji173]️ this old little bag



Loveeeeeee this with the strap! Oldie but goodie!!


----------



## monksmom

Odeon PM


----------



## Shoppinmel

Actually I'm in the passenger seat today with my Palm Springs backpack pm on our way down to San Diego!


----------



## Kylie M

Cluny BB


----------



## TeamHutchens

cv.lvoe said:


> View attachment 3455059



Love the use of the Bandeau!


----------



## Caspin22

Back to work after the long weekend with Delightful MM as my copilot.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Haven't used in a while


----------



## slyyls

I'm back to work too today, and now my Speedy 30 is safe and secure on my passenger seat, with my new Purse Snatcher strap!   I wish I had thought of it.


----------



## Tabbscat

slyyls said:


> I'm back to work too today, and now my Speedy 30 is safe and secure on my passenger seat, with my new Purse Snatcher strap!   I wish I had thought of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3460244



Never seen that before?  Is it so your purse does not fly off the seat with a hard break?  How smart!!


----------



## slyyls

Yes, it's called the purse snatcher, and I got it on etsy from the seller who sells love handles.  It works great and isn't bulky so I don't have to move it if someone sits in my passenger seat.


----------



## Prbmami

My Totally MM has been traveling around the USA with me for the past year. I love my travel companion!


----------



## Chagall

Prbmami said:


> My Totally MM has been traveling around the USA with me for the past year. I love my travel companion!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3460465


The totally is a great bag. Yours has a beautiful patena. Enjoy your beautiful companion.


----------



## Prbmami

Chagall said:


> The totally is a great bag. Yours has a beautiful patena. Enjoy your beautiful companion.



Thank you! I've had her for three years and love the totally! I travel year round for work and she is 1 or 4 purses I keep with me. She's the only one that's always carry on, I will never check her lol.


----------



## uhpharm01

monksmom said:


> Odeon PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3457831


I love this oldie but goodie


----------



## monksmom

uhpharm01 said:


> I love this oldie but goodie


I  the Odeon too, it is so comfortable and easy to carry!


----------



## Iamminda

Going classic today


----------



## slyyls

Nice bag!  OK  now I need a Totally MM. lol   I was debating on getting a Neverfull; but I think the Totally with the zip is going to better for travel.


----------



## nailgirl70

Running errands with my "Animal" &   6 key in fuschia


----------



## myluvofbags

Iamminda said:


> Going classic today


Beautiful, love the color


----------



## Baglady777

frivofrugalista said:


> Haven't used in a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3459933



I really regret not buying this bag when it was available. It's a beauty


----------



## frivofrugalista

Baglady777 said:


> I really regret not buying this bag when it was available. It's a beauty



Thank you, the colour is what got me!


----------



## Iamminda

myluvofbags said:


> Beautiful, love the color



Thanks so much


----------



## tlo

Iamminda said:


> Going classic today



this is gorgeous!!  I love the color!!


----------



## Iamminda

tlo said:


> this is gorgeous!!  I love the color!!



Thanks very much


----------



## tlo

Adding some sunshine to my boring errands


----------



## MissCookie1983

I'm obsessed with that animal!


----------



## MissCookie1983

nailgirl70 said:


> Running errands with my "Animal" &   6 key in fuschia


I'm obsessed with that "Animal"! [emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]


----------



## Iamminda

tlo said:


> Adding some sunshine to my boring errands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3461636



Look at all your pretty Christmas animation pieces!   Wow, you got quite a lovely collection going


----------



## MissCookie1983

Vintage LVoe, today. [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## tlo

Iamminda said:


> Look at all your pretty Christmas animation pieces!   Wow, you got quite a lovely collection going



Thank you Iamminda!!  I love them!  Adds a bit of whimsey


----------



## tlo

MissCookie1983 said:


> Vintage LVoe, today. [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]



I love this bag!!!  Love the vintage better than the new version!!


----------



## MissCookie1983

tlo said:


> I love this bag!!!  Love the vintage better than the new version!!


Thank you so much!!!  I do agree that the vintage style is much more attractive!  I really lucked out finding this little gem. [emoji4]


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Going classic today


Wow! Drooling over that!  [emoji7]  what a fantastic color!


----------



## Aliluvlv

tlo said:


> Adding some sunshine to my boring errands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3461636


Love! The animations always make me smile  [emoji51]


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Wow! Drooling over that!  [emoji7]  what a fantastic color!



Thanks A


----------



## 4purse

My Speedy 30 DE - Classic


----------



## tlo

Aliluvlv said:


> Love! The animations always make me smile  [emoji51]



Thank you, it makes me smile too.  I needed that today


----------



## Lizzys

tlo said:


> Adding some sunshine to my boring errands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3461636


Those items in my passenger seat would surely make me smile.  Enjoy them!


----------



## tlo

Lizzys said:


> Those items in my passenger seat would surely make me smile.  Enjoy them!


Thanks Lizzys!!


----------



## AllthingsLV

I've got my baby back!!!!!




I had the vachetta replaced and I feel like I have a brand new bag again!!!


----------



## justthefacts

District PM with Fashion Show charm.


----------



## sissyloveslv

AllthingsLV said:


> I've got my baby back!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3463836
> 
> 
> I had the vachetta replaced and I feel like I have a brand new bag again!!!


If you don't mind my asking, how much was it to replace the vachetta?


----------



## simple_chic

justthefacts said:


> District PM with Fashion Show charm.
> View attachment 3463845


Great bag and phone case! Will the District PM fit A4 documents? Love the black leather with monogram!


----------



## AllthingsLV

sissyloveslv said:


> If you don't mind my asking, how much was it to replace the vachetta?



It was $420 & they tell you 4-6 weeks but I had it back in 3 weeks. I didn't get the vachetta on the inside replaced, just the straps/handles, trim and drawstrings on the sides.


----------



## Kmazz39

AllthingsLV said:


> It was $420 & they tell you 4-6 weeks but I had it back in 3 weeks. I didn't get the vachetta on the inside replaced, just the straps/handles, trim and drawstrings on the sides.


Thanks for the info! Your bag looks great! Is that an MM or GM?


----------



## Lovefour

AllthingsLV said:


> I've got my baby back!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 3463836
> 
> 
> I had the vachetta replaced and I feel like I have a brand new bag again!!!


That looks brand new! Good to know I can do that. Wow!!!


----------



## justthefacts

simple_chic said:


> Great bag and phone case! Will the District PM fit A4 documents? Love the black leather with monogram!



What are A4 documents?


----------



## fabuleux

justthefacts said:


> What are A4 documents?


A4 is the format of a sheet of paper in Europe. 21cm x 29.7 cm


----------



## simple_chic

justthefacts said:


> What are A4 documents?



Thanks for getting back to me.. A4 documents are also known as US letter size, 8.5" x 11" sized documents! Thanks again!


----------



## SMP_626

Running errands with my empreinte leather Clémence wallet and mon cles in my Cambridge Satchel Company crossbody!


----------



## justthefacts

fabuleux said:


> A4 is the format of a sheet of paper in Europe. 21cm x 29.7 cm



Oh, ok. It is large enough for 8 1/2 by 11 inches


----------



## justthefacts

simple_chic said:


> Thanks for getting back to me.. A4 documents are also known as US letter size, 8.5" x 11" sized documents! Thanks again!



Yes, it can accommodate that size paper.


----------



## simple_chic

justthefacts said:


> Yes, it can accommodate that size paper.



Thank you!


----------



## sissyloveslv

AllthingsLV said:


> It was $420 & they tell you 4-6 weeks but I had it back in 3 weeks. I didn't get the vachetta on the inside replaced, just the straps/handles, trim and drawstrings on the sides.


Thanks, that seems reasonable!


----------



## Dancebonchan

SMP_626 said:


> View attachment 3464471
> 
> 
> Running errands with my empreinte leather Clémence wallet and mon cles in my Cambridge Satchel Company crossbody!



That bag caught my eye thus why I'm on this thread, it is gorgeous !! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Sparklett22

I'm so in love with this bag!


----------



## AllthingsLV

Kmazz39 said:


> Thanks for the info! Your bag looks great! Is that an MM or GM?



It's the MM.  Funny thing is I also have the GM in DE, but I usually use it for travel.  Well, I dogged out my MM so bad that I hadn't carried it for a couple of months, and then I sent it off to be repaired.  So when I went to pick it up from the LV boutique, I pulled it out of the dust bag to inspect it, and I actually said, "Are you sure this is my bag, it's so small?"  They checked the date code/serial # and said, "It's your bag".   It just seemed so tiny. But I guess it was because I'd been carrying my Marcie Hobo and Neverfull GM none stop for about 3 months.  The MM is really the perfect everyday size for me.


----------



## AllthingsLV

Lovefour said:


> That looks brand new! Good to know I can do that. Wow!!!



Thanks!!!  I didn't realize how much I missed her until I got her back.  But I know what you mean, when I purchased this bag I think I paid $800, maybe $850 for it....I can't remember, it was in 2010.  But now it's $1200.   So I kept going back and forth, do I sell this one on eBay and buy a new one, do I take it to a regular show repair place.  Then I read on one of the forums about how people get their vachetta replaced and I was intrigued.  It is so worth it!!!!!


----------



## AllthingsLV

sissyloveslv said:


> Thanks, that seems reasonable!



Considering a new one runs about $1200, I thought $420 was pretty reasonable too.


----------



## Prbmami

Just arrived today and has already taken over the passenger seat. I'm loving my new Neverfull!


----------



## FancyPants77

Prbmami said:


> Just arrived today and has already taken over the passenger seat. I'm loving my new Neverfull!
> View attachment 3465385
> View attachment 3465386



So pretty!


----------



## KM7029

Speedy B 25 in DE and my new ZCP


----------



## Aliluvlv

KM7029 said:


> Speedy B 25 in DE and my new ZCP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3465706


Awesomeness!  Hope to be your twin soon with these...just ordered the ZCP to go with my SB 25 DE too! [emoji3]).


----------



## KM7029

Aliluvlv said:


> Awesomeness!  Hope to be your twin soon with these...just ordered the ZCP to go with my SB 25 DE too! [emoji3]).


Thanks!  They are a good combo together.  

Yes, hopefully yours comes in soon!  I randomly picked this up at a store, but I am waiting for a key charm in DE.


----------



## Aliluvlv

KM7029 said:


> Thanks!  They are a good combo together.
> 
> Yes, hopefully yours comes in soon!  I randomly picked this up at a store, but I am waiting for a key charm in DE.


Can't wait to see that on your bag!


----------



## Caspin22

New to me Noe is my copilot today.


----------



## tlo

On the way to pick up her DE sister!!!


----------



## justthefacts

"Riding Dirty" with my new Eclipse Explorer!

View attachment 3468113


----------



## dcguccigirl

Love all the pics.....I need a new LV to ride in my passenger seat!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Just wrapped up the last of my trifecta of events that have occupied my world for the last few months, my milla and I are SO ready to start this weekend! [emoji2]


----------



## x3ashley23x3

Aliluvlv said:


> Just wrapped up the last of my trifecta of events that have occupied my world for the last few months, my milla and I are SO ready to start this weekend! [emoji2]



This is such a beautiful piece! Love it!!


----------



## Aliluvlv

x3ashley23x3 said:


> This is such a beautiful piece! Love it!!


Thank you so much!


----------



## fabuleux

tlo said:


> On the way to pick up her DE sister!!!
> 
> View attachment 3467531


So pretty!


----------



## tlo

fabuleux said:


> So pretty!



Thank you fabuleux!!!!


----------



## fabuleux




----------



## Lizzys

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3469473


Love it!


----------



## fabuleux

Lizzys said:


> Love it!


Thank you @Lizzys !


----------



## tlo

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3469473



This is a gorgeous bag!!


----------



## myluvofbags

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3469473


I love this, is it available like this and can it also be changed up "ordered" with different colors and letters?


----------



## fabuleux

myluvofbags said:


> I love this, is it available like this and can it also be changed up "ordered" with different colors and letters?


It was part of the 2016 Spring / Summer Men's runway show. It's not customizable. This bag is called the Noé Marin, a blend between the classic Noé and the historic Sac Marin.


----------



## bh4me

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3469473


This is so nice! Is it black or navy?


----------



## fabuleux

bh4me said:


> This is so nice! Is it black or navy?


Navy Épi.


----------



## myluvofbags

fabuleux said:


> It was part of the 2016 Spring / Summer Men's runway show. It's not customizable. This bag is called the Noé Marin, a blend between the classic Noé and the historic Sac Marin.


Thanks,  it is gorgeous and love how versatile it is, yet might be a bit too large for me after pulling up the information


----------



## fabuleux

myluvofbags said:


> Thanks,  it is gorgeous and love how versatile it is, yet might be a bit too large for me after pulling up the information


I believe it's been sold out for months but the design comes back regularly in various canvases and leathers. It is a large bag. Probably too large for most women.


----------



## marcott2

faintlymacabre said:


> Abricot Neverfull for me today!  I am ridiculously in love with that interior.


Can I see more pics of abricot? Found A preloved mint but almost same price at new and equally in love with cerise red mono Neverfull and can't decide preloved abricot or new cerise. Thanks! I bet the pAtina looks amazing with orange!


----------



## faintlymacabre

marcott2 said:


> Can I see more pics of abricot? Found A preloved mint but almost same price at new and equally in love with cerise red mono Neverfull and can't decide preloved abricot or new cerise. Thanks! I bet the pAtina looks amazing with orange!


This is probably most true to life. It's an amazing colour against the monogram! I don't have a very dark patina yet on this 1 year old bag, but I think it'll look great tanned as well.


----------



## dcguccigirl

My Estrela riding along on this rainy Monday!


----------



## nashpoo




----------



## forever.elise

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3470935



Stunning


----------



## tenKrat

Dora MM in my most favorite color, Royal Blue.


----------



## fabuleux

tenKrat said:


> Dora MM in my most favorite color, Royal Blue.
> 
> View attachment 3471049


Such a simple and elegant look. I love it!


----------



## justthefacts

Melie and friends.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sent from my SM-N920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## frivofrugalista

tenKrat said:


> Dora MM in my most favorite color, Royal Blue.
> 
> View attachment 3471049



Beautiful!


----------



## nashpoo

forever.elise said:


> Stunning


Thank you so much! I'm really excite to pair her with a gray wardrobe this fall!


----------



## Iamminda

tenKrat said:


> Dora MM in my most favorite color, Royal Blue.
> 
> View attachment 3471049



This is blue perfection!  Just beautiful!


----------



## frivofrugalista

ICE SC first day...I'm sure she will be there all week


----------



## Iamminda

frivofrugalista said:


> View attachment 3471589
> 
> ICE SC first day...I'm sure she will be there all week



Beautiful!!!   Glad your weather is finally cooperating so you can take this beauty out.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful!!!   Glad your weather is finally cooperating so you can take this beauty out.



Me too, thank you!


----------



## myluvofbags

frivofrugalista said:


> View attachment 3471589
> 
> ICE SC first day...I'm sure she will be there all week


Woo hoo! Beautiful [emoji7]


----------



## Venessa84

Alma BB riding shotgun


----------



## pjhm

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3470935



This is so pretty!


----------



## 4purse

Venessa84 said:


> Alma BB riding shotgun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3472000


Sweet!!! I love the denim Epi


----------



## Blingthang

My French Company Speedy 25.


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

Blingthang said:


> View attachment 3472034
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My French Company Speedy 25.



That is SO gorgeous!! Wow!


----------



## PinkInTheBlue




----------



## 4purse

Blingthang said:


> View attachment 3472034
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My French Company Speedy 25.


I've never seen this style Speedy, is it vintage?


----------



## Blingthang

PinkInTheBlue said:


> That is SO gorgeous!! Wow!


Thanks! It's her first time wearing her new puff.


----------



## Blingthang

So cute! Congrats!


PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3472035
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE


----------



## Blingthang

4purse said:


> I've never seen this style Speedy, is it vintage?[/QUOTE
> 
> Yes, these were made from 1976-1991. LV licensed the French Company to make these for the US market. They were made with coated leather, a tuck lock system, two pieces of canvas with a letter strip on the bottom. Hence, there is less sagging and the LVs are right side up on both sides.


----------



## 4purse

Thats amazing, you learn something new every day. Thanks for the information


----------



## Blingthang

4purse said:


> Thats amazing, you learn something new every day. Thanks for the information


My pleasure.


----------



## bugn

~ XOXO


----------



## ive_flipped

Cruising in the rental today with me


----------



## Aliluvlv

bugn said:


> View attachment 3472127
> 
> 
> ~ XOXO


Love your fall bag charm!  Cute!


----------



## bugn

Aliluvlv said:


> Love your fall bag charm!  Cute!


Thanks . . .  Juicy Couture charms on a makeshift hanging holder my SA made me w/ spare LV parts.


----------



## monksmom

My companion today is the Neverfull GM in DE.


----------



## vanluna

My companion today...Ms. Alma BB Anthracite


----------



## Aliluvlv

vanluna said:


> My companion today...Ms. Alma BB Anthracite


So elegant! [emoji7]


----------



## Baglady777

vanluna said:


> My companion today...Ms. Alma BB Anthracite



Very sophisticated!


----------



## Kmazz39

Took this beauty out today...my Mon Mono Speedy 35!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Speedy b and I were caught in the rain leaving work for the weekend.  So glad I went with DE [emoji1] Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## luvspurses

Aliluvlv said:


> Speedy b and I were caught in the rain leaving work for the weekend.  So glad I went with DE [emoji1] Happy Friday everyone!


the best bag for rainy days. mine has been by my side in downpours and just shrugs it off!


----------



## Aliluvlv

luvspurses said:


> the best bag for rainy days. mine has been by my side in downpours and just shrugs it off!


That's great to know!  I just got home and towel dried us both off... speedy first [emoji6]


----------



## kkfiregirl

Kmazz39 said:


> Took this beauty out today...my Mon Mono Speedy 35!



Ahhh!! So cute! I'm biased, because we have the same initials[emoji4][emoji173]️


----------



## Kmazz39

kkfiregirl said:


> Ahhh!! So cute! I'm biased, because we have the same initials[emoji4][emoji173]️


Lol


----------



## musiclover

Blingthang said:


> View attachment 3472034
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My French Company Speedy 25.



I'm so fond of the monogram Speedy and yours is adorable with its fluffy purse charm.


----------



## musiclover

bugn said:


> View attachment 3472127
> 
> 
> ~ XOXO



I love your Speedy photo with the red lining peeking out. I adore my monogram Speedy but now I'm wondering if she needs a Speedy DE sister!


----------



## LVk8




----------



## Baglady777

Kmazz39 said:


> Took this beauty out today...my Mon Mono Speedy 35!



Love this and now I know how my initials would look like on a mon mono [emoji846]


----------



## Prbmami

My Caissa hobo arrived today to claim her spot in the passenger seat!


----------



## Venessa84

Not my car seat but still my passenger today


----------



## cwool

First outing with my new noir mono bandouliere


----------



## Yuki85

On my way back home [emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## Caspin22

Yuki85 said:


> On my way back home [emoji12][emoji12]
> 
> View attachment 3475038



Open open open!


----------



## Kmazz39

Yuki85 said:


> On my way back home [emoji12][emoji12]
> 
> View attachment 3475038


What's in the bag??


----------



## Starvista

Yuki85 said:


> On my way back home [emoji12][emoji12]
> 
> View attachment 3475038



I think I smell something good


----------



## viewwing

Starvista said:


> I think I smell something good



ANYTHING from lv is good!


----------



## tesoropanda

My first car. I am a new driver and every time I drive I go crazy,,,, she is cheering me up from the passenger seat


----------



## Yuki85

tesoropanda said:


> My first car. I am a new driver and every time I drive I go crazy,,,, she is cheering me up from the passenger seat



Love ur fiat 500 [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] and may I ask how old is that speedy？


----------



## Blingthang

musiclover said:


> I'm so fond of the monogram Speedy and yours is adorable with its fluffy purse charm.


Awww thanks Musiclover!


----------



## fabuleux

Pochette Jour GM Monogram Cobalt SS16


----------



## Cort

Picking up my daughter from school with Melie [emoji173]️


----------



## BeGoldStayGold

Blingthang said:


> View attachment 3472034
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My French Company Speedy 25.



OH. MY. GOSH. THIS is to die for ! WOW! GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Blingthang

BeGoldStayGold said:


> OH. MY. GOSH. THIS is to die for ! WOW! GORGEOUS!!!


Thanks! So sweet.


----------



## Sandy1017

Me and my Delightful MM on our way to class! Trying to remember this is my last semester


----------



## Blingthang

My multicolor speedy today


----------



## Kmazz39

Decided to take my Metis Hobo out today!


----------



## Shoppinmel

Haven't pulled this gal out for quite awhile so I decided to show her some love since we're having some MAJOR summer weather.


----------



## Iamminda

Shoppinmel said:


> Haven't pulled this gal out for quite awhile so I decided to show her some love since we're having some MAJOR summer weather.



Your Artsy looks so beautiful and pristine.


----------



## Aliluvlv

fabuleux said:


> Pochette Jour GM Monogram Cobalt SS16
> View attachment 3476612


Gorgeous! Love the color combo on this!


----------



## Shoppinmel

Iamminda said:


> Your Artsy looks so beautiful and pristine.



Thanks! Probably because I don't use her enough!


----------



## tesoropanda

Yuki85 said:


> Love ur fiat 500 [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] and may I ask how old is that speedy？


Thank you !!! My speedy is about 5 years old. It is not my most used bag but I love it so much !


----------



## Tonia55

Running errands with my WT


----------



## cwool

Tonia55 said:


> Running errands with my WT



I like the black leather, so pretty!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Tonia55 said:


> Running errands with my WT



[emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]can't wait to get mine


----------



## Tonia55

frivofrugalista said:


> [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]can't wait to get mine


Thanks  It's gonna be your favorite bag!


----------



## Tonia55

cwool said:


> I like the black leather, so pretty!


Thanks


----------



## Tonia55

cwool said:


> I like the black leather, so pretty!


Thanks


----------



## Dancebonchan

Riding with me on this gloomy day [emoji941]


----------



## Iamminda

Dancebonchan said:


> Riding with me on this gloomy day [emoji941]
> 
> View attachment 3479578



This is beautiful  -- RB with Dune (?).


----------



## Dancebonchan

Iamminda said:


> This is beautiful  -- RB with Dune (?).



Yes [emoji4] the interior is all rose ballerine [emoji254] I believe it's called the dune raye hehe


----------



## c_y_n_d_i

Maiden Voyage Today


----------



## Starvista

c_y_n_d_i said:


> Maiden Voyage Today



Do you like the front or the back side more?


----------



## c_y_n_d_i

Starvista said:


> Do you like the front or the back side more?


I like this side but I'm going to look for a charm for the other side like this. Too bad my minkoff is silver tone not gold.


----------



## SpeedyJC

My twinset and my cles


----------



## Blingthang

My mon mono speedy 30 in Bleu Claire/Jeune today.


----------



## marcott2

Crazy Bag said:


> Been a long time... Dug out my forgotten boetie


how do you like this? found one preloved very inexpensive and mint......thinking of it.....big as speedy 30?


----------



## viewwing

Blingthang said:


> View attachment 3477225
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My multicolor speedy today


So many speedies so little time!  this one's lovely!


----------



## Blingthang

viewwing said:


> So many speedies so little time!  this one's lovely!


Lol! Thanks!


----------



## Blingthang

My ramages speedy in the back seat today.


----------



## tlo

I love Montaigne


----------



## 4purse

marcott2 said:


> how do you like this? found one preloved very inexpensive and mint......thinking of it.....big as speedy 30?


I had this bag and sold it long ago but always regretted letting it go. It's a great bag and you do t see them very often. Love it.


----------



## 4purse

marcott2 said:


> how do you like this? found one preloved very inexpensive and mint......thinking of it.....big as speedy 30?


I'm not sure about the Speedy size comparison but here is a pic with mine from a few years ago for size reference.


----------



## Iamminda

tlo said:


> I love Montaigne
> 
> View attachment 3482335



That's a beauty, T.  Is it new?  Love that fresh blonde vachetta


----------



## tlo

Iamminda said:


> That's a beauty, T.  Is it new?  Love that fresh blonde vachetta



I got it a while back but I haven't carried it a lot.  I treated it with Lovin My bags


----------



## tlo

tlo said:


> I got it a while back but I haven't carried it a lot.  I treated it with Lovin My bags


 
I forgot to say thank you!!!!


----------



## Crazy Bag

marcott2 said:


> how do you like this? found one preloved very inexpensive and mint......thinking of it.....big as speedy 30?



Still loving mine. I have been using mine with a strap but it is not as spacious as a speedy 30


----------



## justthefacts

Here are my gals...


----------



## fabuleux

c_y_n_d_i said:


> Maiden Voyage Today


Looking good!


----------



## fabuleux

Blingthang said:


> View attachment 3480839
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mon mono speedy 30 in Bleu Claire/Jeune today.


Great color choices!


----------



## marcott2

4purse said:


> View attachment 3482451
> 
> I'm not sure about the Speedy size comparison but here is a pic with mine from a few years ago for size reference.





Crazy Bag said:


> Still loving mine. I have been using mine with a strap but it is not as spacious as a speedy 30



thanks for thoughts and pic! so cute........but if not as spacious as speedy 30 I would have a challenge


----------



## Blingthang

fabuleux said:


> Great color choices!


Thanks fabuleux! They're my alma mater colors, UCLA Bruins.


----------



## Slink2015

This was my passenger today!


----------



## Blingthang

My DE Speedy 25 today.


----------



## cwool

The other day, loaded up ready for work and Never Full!


----------



## UpTime

marcott2 said:


> thanks for thoughts and pic! so cute........but if not as spacious as speedy 30 I would have a challenge


I think there is a bigger size, hers looks like PM. You can go for GM


----------



## HandbagDiva354

cwool said:


> View attachment 3485835
> 
> 
> The other day, loaded up ready for work and Never Full!



Love it...those are my initials too so if you get tired of it send it to me


----------



## decora

I love this thread!


----------



## Iamminda

decora said:


> I love this thread!
> 
> View attachment 3487353



This is gorgeous.  Is it aurore?


----------



## cwool

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Love it...those are my initials too so if you get tired of it send it to me



Thanks! You're another initial twin I've recently discovered. I do hope to add to my mon mono items...some day...


----------



## SpeedyJC

c_y_n_d_i said:


> Maiden Voyage Today



Hi, very cute bag, I love the mono with the black on this. Are there sticker designes on both sides? I haven't really been in the purse game much, kind of lost interest but this bag really made me go


----------



## decora

Iamminda said:


> This is gorgeous.  Is it aurore?



Thanks! It is aube. [emoji533]


----------



## lvgoddess

Feeling a little Neverfull gm Ebene 2day, waiting for Macy's to open[emoji41]


----------



## c_y_n_d_i

SpeedyJC said:


> Hi, very cute bag, I love the mono with the black on this. Are there sticker designes on both sides? I haven't really been in the purse game much, kind of lost interest but this bag really made me go


yes both - heres the other side (not my IG photo) I LOVE how she added the strap. The shiny black + mono OBSESSED


----------



## Blingthang

My totem speedy today.


----------



## VernisCerise

Cabas Adventure DA
Happy National Handbag Day everyone!


----------



## Venessa84

Alma BB again


----------



## nvie

Madeleine PM Noir, 8 year old workhorse.


----------



## dbaum

nvie said:


> Madeleine PM Noir, 8 year old workhorse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3490013



I have one too in Ivory. You reminded me she had not been pulled out in awhile!!! Very nice!


----------



## nvie

dbaum said:


> I have one too in Ivory. You reminded me she had not been pulled out in awhile!!! Very nice!



[emoji4] I love the Quetsche colour too but couldn't justify for a duplicate. I hope you'll enjoy using yours again.


----------



## shayna07

Wearing my LV nano noe! Love this little bag!


----------



## viewwing

VernisCerise said:


> View attachment 3489948
> 
> Cabas Adventure DA
> Happy National Handbag Day everyone!


Very nice! I have this in pm size but hardly see anyone else with it.  great taste!


----------



## HiEndGirl

decora said:


> I love this thread!
> 
> View attachment 3487353



Love this colour [emoji171]


----------



## jancedtif

This little cutie right here.  PM Suhali Lockit.  She looks a little blue, but she is indeed black.


----------



## pmburk

Today - Lockit Horizontal GM. Last week - Besace Rosebery.


----------



## 4purse

Miss Alma BB ... never thought I'd get a BB bag... old dog - new trick


----------



## HiEndGirl

4purse said:


> View attachment 3490594
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Alma BB ... never thought I'd get a BB bag... old dog - new trick



Love how you used your lock as a charm. Very cute


----------



## tlo

Sully MM helping me run some errands today.  

Happy Hump Day!!!


----------



## c_y_n_d_i

first time out  already loving the 30 more than my old 35


----------



## donnaoh

love2learn said:


> My Pallas was with me today[emoji173]️.  Has been such a great bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3457134


Love!


----------



## cwool

pmburk said:


> View attachment 3490458
> View attachment 3490460
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today - Lockit Horizontal GM. Last week - Besace Rosebery.



I really like your Lockit, it looks awesome!


----------



## Kmazz39

Running errands with my GM today!


----------



## xoJoannexo

Neverfull mm


----------



## BocaBunny

My duomo crossbody. Love love love this bag


----------



## Blingthang

Khaki Sunshine Express Speedy today


----------



## AAxxx

Blingthang said:


> View attachment 3494964
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khaki Sunshine Express Speedy today



Wow! I've never seen this before. Breathtaking


----------



## fabuleux

Blingthang said:


> View attachment 3494964
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khaki Sunshine Express Speedy today


That was such a stunning collection!


----------



## Sandyhk

Blingthang said:


> View attachment 3494964
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khaki Sunshine Express Speedy today




Never seen this before

Very beautiful bag


----------



## mugenprincess

xoJoannexo said:


> Neverfull mm
> 
> View attachment 3494088



What is that drink? [emoji7]


----------



## Blingthang

fabuleux said:


> That was such a stunning collection!
> 
> View attachment 3495008


I love this ad.


----------



## Blingthang

AAxxx said:


> Wow! I've never seen this before. Breathtaking


Thanks! It's a limited edition from 2012.


----------



## Blingthang

Sandyhk said:


> Never seen this before
> 
> Very beautiful bag


Thanks!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Ms. Ice


----------



## Aliluvlv

fabuleux said:


> That was such a stunning collection!
> 
> View attachment 3495008


Totally agree!  I loved the photos during that campaign, fab hats and fab bags! Lovely.


----------



## PinkInTheBlue




----------



## Blingthang

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3496004


Love this bag!! So sorry I missed out on it. Maybe one day I'll find one in like new condition.


----------



## Lvlover789

My vernis brea mm in galet  on my way to work


----------



## prepster

fabuleux said:


> That was such a stunning collection!
> 
> View attachment 3495008



Yes, it was stunning.  But, Lol! I have to say, looking closely, that if I actually got on a bus and saw those women I would back slowly toward the door...


----------



## prepster

frivofrugalista said:


> Ms. Ice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3495585



 Wow, yummy bag!


----------



## frivofrugalista

prepster said:


> Wow, yummy bag!



Thank you


----------



## dcguccigirl

My new to me Artsy GM[emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]!


----------



## Blingthang

prepster said:


> Yes, it was stunning.  But, Lol! I have to say, looking closely, that if I actually got on a bus and saw those women I would back slowly toward the door...


LOL


----------



## nvie

2006 Monogram Mini Lin in Ebene. A gift from a dear friend 10 years ago. One of the many reasons why I love Louis Vuitton....although I'm not a Speedy fan but Speedy is a classic.

View attachment 3496939


----------



## Cheekyrn1

Running errands with turenne.


----------



## jillyfish108

Cheekyrn1 said:


> Running errands with turenne.


Looks so great with that srap!! How are you liking it paired together? With that thick strap how does it feel on your shoulder? Does it slip off with being wider?


----------



## Cheekyrn1

jillyfish108 said:


> Looks so great with that srap!! How are you liking it paired together? With that thick strap how does it feel on your shoulder? Does it slip off with being wider?


Love the big strap.  Very comfortable. Has never slipped off...it feels very secure


----------



## jancedtif

Cheekyrn1 said:


> Running errands with turenne.



Lovely bag!  I'm looking to get a Turenne PM early next year.  Please tell me about the strap. TIA!


----------



## Cheekyrn1

jancedtif said:


> Lovely bag!  I'm looking to get a Turenne PM early next year.  Please tell me about the strap. TIA!


Thanks. The strap is the bandouliere mono/noir.  The strap works so well for me because I carry a lot of things in my bags ...my bag is not quite as heavy with this strap plus it gives me the option of using bag as a crossbody... I am able to use this strap on several of my bags...best wishes on getting your bag


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

Cheekyrn1 said:


> Running errands with turenne.



I think the Turenne is beautiful and I love your strap!



Montaigne is the best [emoji4]


----------



## Cheekyrn1

PinkInTheBlue said:


> I think the Turenne is beautiful and I love your strap!
> 
> View attachment 3498500
> 
> Montaigne is the best [emoji4]


Thank you so much. You are correct. Montaigne is wonderful. It was a toss up between the turenne and the Montaigne and I chose the turenne because for my lifestyle right now it is more practical as a daily bag. I do have the Montaigne  in empriente and absolutely enjoy using it.    Best wishes


----------



## Baglady777

PinkInTheBlue said:


> I think the Turenne is beautiful and I love your strap!
> 
> View attachment 3498500
> 
> Montaigne is the best [emoji4]



Love the combination of your bag charm (or coin purse?) and twilly with your Montaigne- just beautiful!


----------



## nvie

Citadine PM in Aubergine


----------



## viewwing

Blingthang said:


> View attachment 3494964
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Khaki Sunshine Express Speedy today


Another awesome one! 
You're killing me with your speedys.... Slowly... But surely. Lol!


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

Cheekyrn1 said:


> Thank you so much. You are correct. Montaigne is wonderful. It was a toss up between the turenne and the Montaigne and I chose the turenne because for my lifestyle right now it is more practical as a daily bag. I do have the Montaigne  in empriente and absolutely enjoy using it.    Best wishes



I just looked at my post and I wanted to clarify that I was just taking a shortcut and making 2 posts in one. I LOVE your Turenne but my Montaigne comment had nothing to do with that. Meaning, I hope you understood I wasn't putting down your lovely Turenne at all. [emoji4] I should have made that 2 posts so it didn't risk looking run together. [emoji4]


----------



## Blingthang

viewwing said:


> Another awesome one!
> You're killing me with your speedys.... Slowly... But surely. Lol!


LOL


----------



## NWGal

Loving this bag, perfect for a rainy day.


----------



## nvie

NWGal said:


> Loving this bag, perfect for a rainy day.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3498798



Love love love Empreinte.


----------



## Aphasia23

My Neverfull PM and M.Gemi for work.


----------



## Cheekyrn1

PinkInTheBlue said:


> I just looked at my post and I wanted to clarify that I was just taking a shortcut and making 2 posts in one. I LOVE your Turenne but my Montaigne comment had nothing to do with that. Meaning, I hope you understood I wasn't putting down your lovely Turenne at all. [emoji4] I should have made that 2 posts so it didn't risk looking run together. [emoji4]


Oh my gosh no...I understood completely...  No worries...have a wonderful weekend


----------



## tlo

On my way to LV to have them check my delightful


----------



## tlo

tlo said:


> On my way to LV to have them check my delightful



Oops!


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

BocaBunny said:


> My duomo crossbody. Love love love this bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3494143


Love your Duomo! I have one too! Love it! Love the tassel charm!!!


----------



## lamujerderene




----------



## AAxxx

This looks like a very comfy carefree bag. Love it!!!


----------



## AAxxx

NWGal said:


> Loving this bag, perfect for a rainy day.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3498798


Sorry meant to quote you NWGal 



AAxxx said:


> This looks like a very comfy carefree bag. Love it!!!


----------



## sunandflowers

A sunny fall day!


----------



## Dmurphy1

sunandflowers said:


> View attachment 3500976
> 
> A sunny fall day!


Looks lovely !!!


----------



## sunandflowers

Dmurphy1 said:


> Looks lovely !!!



Thank you!  She hadn't been out in awhile and is very happy for the attention [emoji4]


----------



## Real Authentication

Prbmami said:


> My Caissa hobo arrived today to claim her spot in the passenger seat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3474496



I simply adore this bag - great purch[emoji122][emoji173]️


----------



## goldenfountain

My cutie Alma BB in vernis amarante


----------



## goldenfountain

lamujerderene said:


> View attachment 3500568


So pretty, love the pompom charm!


----------



## Shoppinmel

Her first day going to work with me!


----------



## Baglady777

sunandflowers said:


> View attachment 3500976
> 
> A sunny fall day!



Love this! I never thought to wrap the handle on my Pochette metis- it looks so pretty. Great job!


----------



## Iamminda

Shoppinmel said:


> Her first day going to work with me!



This is just the most gorgeous bag!


----------



## Shoppinmel

Iamminda said:


> This is just the most gorgeous bag!



Thank you so much!


----------



## Edsmd2

Love the strap on your turenne. Is it comfy?


----------



## vanluna

My NF MM with a little cutie I got today


----------



## Aliluvlv

vanluna said:


> My NF MM with a little cutie I got today


That's a happy sight! What's in the bag?  [emoji51]


----------



## vanluna

Aliluvlv said:


> That's a happy sight! What's in the bag?  [emoji51]


Thanks!!! Epi Denim Cardholder to use with my Alma BB


----------



## Aliluvlv

vanluna said:


> Thanks!!! Epi Denim Cardholder to use with my Alma BB


That's really cool looking!


----------



## sunandflowers

Shoppinmel said:


> Her first day going to work with me!



Love this bag!  I want this one sooooo much!


----------



## Shoppinmel

sunandflowers said:


> Love this bag!  I want this one sooooo much!



Thanks! I hope you're able to get one!


----------



## Tiffany April

My croisette! Great little crossbody bag for the Fall season!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Tiffany April said:


> My croisette! Great little crossbody bag for the Fall season!



I love this![emoji177]

Do you mind showing me how much it can hold? I may purchase one online if it's available.


----------



## Tiffany April

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I love this![emoji177]
> 
> Do you mind showing me how much it can hold? I may purchase one online if it's available.


It holds a lot for such a small bag!


----------



## PinkInTheBlue




----------



## j19

Shoppinmel said:


> Her first day going to work with me!


Gorgeous!


----------



## j19

vanluna said:


> Thanks!!! Epi Denim Cardholder to use with my Alma BB


Love this


----------



## Shoppinmel

j19 said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you so much Julia!!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Tiffany April said:


> It holds a lot for such a small bag!



Thank you![emoji253]


----------



## Kmazz39

Traveling light tonight...hubby and I are grabbing a quick bite to eat.


----------



## Dingaling1987

Kmazz39 said:


> Traveling light tonight...hubby and I are grabbing a quick bite to eat.
> View attachment 3506788



Wow! I'm not even a Chanel girl nor a fan of the camelia, but my eyes just about bugged out when I saw your little cardholder. What a nice pop to brighten up your day!


----------



## Iamminda

Kmazz39 said:


> Traveling light tonight...hubby and I are grabbing a quick bite to eat.
> View attachment 3506788



Wow, your C cardholder is gorgeous (I've seen a pic of it in a dark pink color but this is even prettier).


----------



## monkey88

Love your cardholder! Beautiful!


----------



## Aphasia23

My pochette arrived!


----------



## Kmazz39

Iamminda said:


> Wow, your C cardholder is gorgeous (I've seen a pic of it in a dark pink color but this is even prettier).


Thank you! It's the prettiest blush/pale pink! I'm definitely an LV girl at heart but I have this Chanel piece and a large O-case that I use as a clutch.


----------



## Kmazz39

monkey88 said:


> Love your cardholder! Beautiful!


Thank you!!! I love this little SLG even though my heart is with LV!


----------



## Kmazz39

Dingaling1987 said:


> Wow! I'm not even a Chanel girl nor a fan of the camelia, but my eyes just about bugged out when I saw your little cardholder. What a nice pop to brighten up your day!


It's a great little SLG! One of my favorite Chanel pieces are their SLG's and key holders.


----------



## LVlover13

This baby! [emoji7]


----------



## justthefacts

My weekend shopping day look.  I think the pinks go well together...






Sent from my SM-N920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## LVlover13

justthefacts said:


> My weekend shopping day look.  I think the pinks go well together...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using PurseForum mobile app



They do go together! So cute!


----------



## justthefacts

LVlover13 said:


> They do go together! So cute!


Thank you. I love my carefree backpacks. [emoji7]

Sent from my SM-N920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## sunandflowers

vanluna said:


> My NF MM with a little cutie I got today


Is your neverfull Pivoine interior?  I love it!  I have thought about that color, but it looks super bright online.


----------



## BleuSaphir

justthefacts said:


> My weekend shopping day look.  I think the pinks go well together...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using PurseForum mobile app



I love the backpack! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
I would go ballistic if TPF open MCM sub forum...I hope one day it happens. I love MCM.


----------



## justthefacts

Luxe_addiction said:


> I love the backpack! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> I would go ballistic if TPF open MCM sub forum...I hope one day it happens. I love MCM.



So do I!!! I am obsessed with their backpacks. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## simple_chic

Light rain today in Los Angeles. Perfect timing to carry my new Speedy bandouliere 25!


----------



## Caspin22

Metis Hobo is my errand buddy today.


----------



## babur

My Volta with the tassel charm on the way to work today


----------



## Aliluvlv

babur said:


> My Volta with the tassel charm on the way to work today
> 
> View attachment 3508087


[emoji7] beautiful!


----------



## fabuleux

babur said:


> My Volta with the tassel charm on the way to work today
> 
> View attachment 3508087


Such a gorgeous bag!


----------



## justthefacts

I went "Old School" Epi Randonnee 





Sent from my SM-N920V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## ShariLee

babur said:


> My Volta with the tassel charm on the way to work today
> 
> View attachment 3508087



Absolutely beautiful


----------



## scndlslv

I rarely carry this bag but make it a point to do so every October 31st. Happy Halloween, y'all!


----------



## bccgal

simple_chic said:


> Light rain today in Los Angeles. Perfect timing to carry my new Speedy bandouliere 25!
> View attachment 3507500


Beautiful.  I just got mine too. Dontcha just love her.


----------



## shayna07

Me and my nano in the passenger seat today [emoji173]️️


----------



## alansgail

Riding shotgun on Halloween, my new to me 10 year old Speedy 25


----------



## HiEndGirl

babur said:


> My Volta with the tassel charm on the way to work today
> 
> View attachment 3508087



Gorgeous [emoji177]


----------



## HiEndGirl

alansgail said:


> Riding shotgun on Halloween, my new to me 10 year old Speedy 25
> View attachment 3508401



Congrats on your new speedy! She looks fabulous [emoji4]


----------



## myluvofbags

My 8 year old Tivoli PM


----------



## alansgail

myluvofbags said:


> My 8 year old Tivoli PM


This is such a lovely bag!!! Love the charm as well.


----------



## myluvofbags

alansgail said:


> This is such a lovely bag!!! Love the charm as well.


Thank you!


----------



## lamujerderene




----------



## Dmurphy1

lamujerderene said:


> View attachment 3510172


Beautiful !!!!


----------



## Dmurphy1

myluvofbags said:


> My 8 year old Tivoli PM


Looks better for the age, like most of us here at TPF  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cort

My new speedy b 25 mon monogram.


----------



## myluvofbags

Dmurphy1 said:


> Looks better for the age, like most of us here at TPF [emoji3] !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Haha that's funny and mostly true, yes for 8 years it still  looks great, yet I am feeling the 8 years myself


----------



## sunandflowers

Cort said:


> My new speedy b 25 mon monogram.
> View attachment 3510233


Love this!  Beautiful colors!  Fuchsia and White?  Gorgeous!


----------



## Cort

sunandflowers said:


> Love this!  Beautiful colors!  Fuchsia and White?  Gorgeous!



Yes, thank you!


----------



## tlo

Cort said:


> My new speedy b 25 mon monogram.
> View attachment 3510233



Love this!!!!!!


----------



## sunandflowers

I want a Mon Mono but can't decide on colors!
Love your choices!


----------



## sunandflowers

Cort said:


> Yes, thank you!





sunandflowers said:


> I want a Mon Mono but can't decide on colors!
> Love your choices!


----------



## aarcher

Speedy B sitting pretty in the Buick [emoji5]


----------



## viewwing

Hubby driving. Me and HL in the passenger seat


----------



## Jordyaddict

Alma bb and monogram shawl riding with me today


----------



## Pinksweater

My DE Speedy 30 and I on our way to work.


----------



## HiEndGirl

lamujerderene said:


> View attachment 3510172



Love this charm! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## lamujerderene

HiEndGirl said:


> Love this charm! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Facebook Louis Reloved


----------



## HiEndGirl

lamujerderene said:


> Facebook Louis Reloved



Just looked it up! Wow thank you.


----------



## Blingthang

V speedy today.


----------



## fabuleux

Blingthang said:


> View attachment 3513360
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V speedy today.


Looking very bright!


----------



## kellytheshopper

Blingthang said:


> View attachment 3513360
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V speedy today.



Love this! I love the pink pom-pom too!!!


----------



## Blingthang

kellytheshopper said:


> Love this! I love the pink pom-pom too!!!


Thanks!


----------



## Blingthang

fabuleux said:


> Looking very bright!


Lol. Not as bright IRL.


----------



## lv4ever$

Just switched over to my Shopper for a business trip.  It's the perfect bag to carry when I have meetings.


----------



## luvspurses

Blingthang said:


> View attachment 3513360
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V speedy today.


loooove this speedy!


----------



## LVlover1854




----------



## kprince

Last week on my way to work



Picking up dinner



And casual Friday


----------



## Blingthang

luvspurses said:


> loooove this speedy!


Thanks! I use her a lot since I love pink.


----------



## Edsmd2

Going to work with Alma


----------



## Prbmami

My Caissa hobo in rose ballerine! [emoji177]


----------



## Sandyhk

kprince said:


> Last week on my way to work
> View attachment 3514148
> 
> 
> Picking up dinner
> View attachment 3514151
> 
> 
> And casual Friday
> View attachment 3514150



The casual friday bag .. Isn't this Recital??


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Lilas Nacre Alma BB [emoji254]


----------



## kprince

Sandyhk said:


> The casual friday bag .. Isn't this Recital??


Yes it is.


----------



## HiEndGirl

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Lilas Nacre Alma BB [emoji254]
> 
> View attachment 3515388



This is gorgeous! it looks silver?? .


----------



## honisnowy

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Lilas Nacre Alma BB [emoji254]
> 
> View attachment 3515388


OMG what a gorgeous Alma!


----------



## Sandyhk

kprince said:


> Yes it is.



The recital is my first LV bag, bought in 2004, very dear to me. I have been using it for an evening outing or dinner. 
I really love the way you are using this bag as a cross body. It's a great idea 
One question please when you use this as a cross body, what do you do with the short strap? isn't it  too big to tuck into the bag?


----------



## lamujerderene




----------



## FancyPants77

lamujerderene said:


> View attachment 3516367



So pretty and what an adorable charm!


----------



## luvspurses

lamujerderene said:


> View attachment 3516367


omg i have that same charm. it's made by coach and i used to wear it all the time on my first lv which was a de speedy 35. memories!


----------



## lamujerderene

luvspurses said:


> omg i have that same charm. it's made by coach and i used to wear it all the time on my first lv which was a de speedy 35. memories!


I love it too!!!!


----------



## LVlover13

Getting off work with this baby and going for shopping with her! [emoji173]️


----------



## kprince

Sandyhk said:


> The recital is my first LV bag, bought in 2004, very dear to me. I have been using it for an evening outing or dinner.
> I really love the way you are using this bag as a cross body. It's a great idea
> One question please when you use this as a cross body, what do you do with the short strap? isn't it  too big to tuck into the bag?


Yes I bought the eva strap so I could use it as a crossbody bag or shoulder bag. I am able to put the attached shoulder strap inside but it can be a little annoying. I have considered taking the short strap off but haven't brought myself to do it since this works for now.


----------



## amckinney




----------



## katy hufham

My speedy 20 of course!


----------



## Sandyhk

kprince said:


> Yes I bought the eva strap so I could use it as a crossbody bag or shoulder bag. I am able to put the attached shoulder strap inside but it can be a little annoying. I have considered taking the short strap off but haven't brought myself to do it since this works for now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3517276


thanks a lot for the pic.


----------



## babur

My Palm Springs mini backpack with the LV fur charm


----------



## unhly_msqurade

Jordyaddict said:


> View attachment 3512672
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alma bb and monogram shawl riding with me today


Love the color combination!


----------



## Dmurphy1

babur said:


> My Palm Springs mini backpack with the LV fur charm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3518978


This is so gorgeous, love the charm too !!!!


----------



## burbluebee

babur said:


> My Palm Springs mini backpack with the LV fur charm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3518978


Love this!


----------



## FancyPants77

babur said:


> My Palm Springs mini backpack with the LV fur charm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3518978



So pretty! Perfect charm for it


----------



## kellytheshopper

My best companion and my Galliera PM!
Bag went in the backseat after, I couldn't resist the photo op [emoji7]


----------



## babur

My MM Speedy 30 with the tassel from the Croisette


----------



## Venessa84

A little breakfast and Montebello...today's going to be a great Friday! Have a wonderful Friday everyone!!


----------



## MokeyLV

babur said:


> My MM Speedy 30 with the tassel from the Croisette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3524462


This is just gorgeous! I love the grey - never thought about it but it works so well with monogram.


----------



## Yuki85

babur said:


> My MM Speedy 30 with the tassel from the Croisette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3524462



Love the color combination of your MM speedy!


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

Venessa84 said:


> A little breakfast and Montebello...today's going to be a great Friday! Have a wonderful Friday everyone!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3524575


So beautiful...wish LV brought back some of these discontinued bags!


----------



## momof3boyz

babur said:


> My MM Speedy 30 with the tassel from the Croisette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3524462


Gorgeous !!! What colors are these ?


----------



## eena1230

Speedy B with me today...


----------



## Venessa84

LouisVuitton4Me said:


> So beautiful...wish LV brought back some of these discontinued bags!



Thank you! Me too!! Love this bag.


----------



## Yuki85

Going compact today 



	

		
			
		

		
	
. 

Just realized that Interior of bag and car matches [emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## Baglady777

Yuki85 said:


> Going compact today
> 
> View attachment 3525391
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Just realized that Interior of bag and car matches [emoji38][emoji38]



Love this! Which bag is this?


----------



## Yuki85

Baglady777 said:


> Love this! Which bag is this?



The twins!


----------



## jillyfish108

eena1230 said:


> Speedy B with me today...



Looks gorgeous together!!!!


----------



## eena1230

jillyfish108 said:


> Looks gorgeous together!!!!


Thank you


----------



## nvie

Antidote for Monday Blues....on the way to work on a sunny day!


----------



## Vancang

Speedy V 30


----------



## kcoach

First day out with my gorgeous new Speedy b.


----------



## Iamminda

kcoach said:


> First day out with my gorgeous new Speedy b.



Hope you are having a fabulous first day with this beauty!


----------



## cherrifoam

Speedy empreinte out for a spin  haven't used this one in awhile!  It's making a comeback!


----------



## sunandflowers

NF MM on our way to work! Happy Monday!


----------



## Baglady777

Yuki85 said:


> The twins!



Thank you! It's adorable in de!


----------



## kcoach

Iamminda said:


> Hope you are having a fabulous first day with this beauty!


I did - thank you!!


----------



## Kmazz39

Traveling light with my Favorite PM


----------



## anncelyn

Eva Mono, can't stop staring at her


----------



## Aliluvlv

anncelyn said:


> Eva Mono, can't stop staring at her


Lol! I've totally done that too when I got my speedy b and milla... actually liked stopping at lights! [emoji3]  Love your pink accents on your lovely Eva. I still can't decide between the Eva and PA.


----------



## tonij2000

shes been sitting in a sunny room for a couple months, today is her first time out!

Sent from my SM-N910P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## frivofrugalista

tonij2000 said:


> View attachment 3530437
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shes been sitting in a sunny room for a couple months, today is her first time out!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using PurseForum mobile app



Congrats to you [emoji170]


----------



## fabuleux

My buddy today is this stunning Tobago tote.


----------



## Baglady777

fabuleux said:


> My buddy today is this stunning Tobago tote.
> View attachment 3530995


Stunning is an understatement! I'm not sure I could keep my eyes on the road with this one in the car!  Love it


----------



## Aliluvlv

fabuleux said:


> My buddy today is this stunning Tobago tote.
> View attachment 3530995


That bag was so made to be touched! Leather looks beautifully soft and luxurious!


----------



## fabuleux

Aliluvlv said:


> That bag was so made to be touched! Leather looks beautifully soft and luxurious!


It's Taurillon leather with a subtle sheen. Looks brand new.


----------



## tenKrat

Dora BB in taurillon leather


----------



## fabuleux

tenKrat said:


> Dora BB in taurillon leather
> View attachment 3533294


Still a gorgeous bag!!!


----------



## Iamminda

tenKrat said:


> Dora BB in taurillon leather
> View attachment 3533294



Simply gorgeous!


----------



## Aliluvlv

tenKrat said:


> Dora BB in taurillon leather
> View attachment 3533294


WOW! [emoji7]


----------



## tenKrat

fabuleux said:


> My buddy today is this stunning Tobago tote.
> View attachment 3530995


Stunning! I love the Taurillon leather. It's one of my favorite LV leathers; the other favorite is Epi.


----------



## candiesgirl408

Told my brother to model my new speedy 20, didn't work out so well but here's my new blossom beauty in the passenger seat! 

The color isn't captured well in this photo but she's adorable in person.


----------



## LoVeATL

My partner in crime for the day. Speedy de 35!!


----------



## vanluna

I'm in love with my Caïsa [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## clu13

tenKrat said:


> Dora BB in taurillon leather
> View attachment 3533294



Gorgeous! That color is perfection!


----------



## clu13

amckinney said:


> View attachment 3517682



Always a great choice [emoji6]


----------



## clu13




----------



## kbell

tenKrat said:


> Dora BB in taurillon leather
> View attachment 3533294



LOVE this bag!!


----------



## Venessa84

tenKrat said:


> Dora BB in taurillon leather
> View attachment 3533294


What a beauty!!


----------



## Venessa84

Road trip ready


----------



## LoVeATL

Favorite mm and I riding shotgun for husbands bday dinner!!


----------



## Caspin22

Does the passenger seat on my desk at work count?  It was too dark to take a pic in the car this morning.


----------



## MaryLVLover

My Partner since many days because no rain here  Love it so much and so light weight


----------



## luvspurses

Canderson22 said:


> Does the passenger seat on my desk at work count?  It was too dark to take a pic in the car this morning.
> 
> View attachment 3539419


love love love this. so beautiful!


----------



## luvspurses

clu13 said:


> View attachment 3537208


beautiful photo. the bloomsbury takes a back seat to no bag! such a functional bag and this photo is so nice!


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

Retiro NM!! Loving this bag!!!


----------



## TrixyG

fabuleux said:


> My buddy today is this stunning Tobago tote.
> View attachment 3530995



This is beautiful!


----------



## DD01

Cartier Marcello in Navy - sorry no LV today!  I do have a DE cosmetic bag and a red epi wallet from LV inside though it that counts.


----------



## honeymooon

My good old speedy 30 [emoji177]


----------



## scndlslv

I got my Neverfull in Paris thanksgiving week. Getting lots of compliments on this one.


----------



## Yuki85

Today with my PM[emoji7][emoji7]just love it so much!!! 




Sorry about the light! I was in the garage.


----------



## MissLaraDL

Yuki85 said:


> Today with my PM[emoji7][emoji7]just love it so much!!!
> 
> View attachment 3547912
> 
> 
> Sorry about the light! I was in the garage.



Love it!!! Can't wait to get mine!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Yuki85

MissLaraDL said:


> Love it!!! Can't wait to get mine!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Will we be bag-twins or will you get another patter?


----------



## Vancang

Here is mine!!! PM reverse


----------



## christinagrim

My newest love!


----------



## sunandflowers

pritieinpink said:


> My newest love!
> View attachment 3550053



Beautiful! What is this bag called?


----------



## christinagrim

sunandflowers said:


> Beautiful! What is this bag called?



This is the Alma BnB Noir! Absolutely love it!


----------



## goldenfountain

My alma BB and her fluff ball, next to my passenger seat on the plane [emoji39]


----------



## SapphireGem

goldenfountain said:


> View attachment 3550794
> 
> 
> My alma BB and her fluff ball, next to my passenger seat on the plane [emoji39]



Buckle that cutie in. [emoji6]


----------



## goldenfountain

SapphireGem said:


> Buckle that cutie in. [emoji6]



Lol I had to put her down as someone else was sitting there.


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

Ready for some new Doctor Who at Christmas!


----------



## VestiaireChung

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3551560
> 
> 
> Ready for some new Doctor Who at Christmas!



Wow ! I LOVE it !


----------



## nvie

2008 Epi Madeleine PM in Noir [emoji173]️


----------



## fabuleux

nvie said:


> 2008 Epi Madeleine PM in Noir [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3551788


One of these totally underrated Vuitton bags! 
Gorgeous!


----------



## Scooch

My new love
View attachment 3551930


----------



## fabuleux

Scooch said:


> My new Lvoe!
> 
> View attachment 3551908


Your passenger seat looks weird.


----------



## tlo

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3551560
> 
> 
> Ready for some new Doctor Who at Christmas!



Gorgeous!!


----------



## Sourisbrune

fabuleux said:


> Your passenger seat looks weird.



Some people say they work out of their car. 
Great bag!  Big car.
Sorry, I couldn't resist.
Everybody, enjoy your day!


----------



## nvie

fabuleux said:


> One of these totally underrated Vuitton bags!
> Gorgeous!



Yes, so easy to use and worry free. You can see how beat up the bag is by the corner wear but still looks as good as new from far. [emoji6]


----------



## Starvista

First timer,
Always wanted to share[emoji847]


----------



## Purseloco

Scooch said:


> My new love
> View attachment 3551930


Your bag is so beautiful!


----------



## MissLaraDL

Yuki85 said:


> Will we be bag-twins or will you get another patter?



Monogram Reverse for sure!!!!


----------



## MissLaraDL

Starvista said:


> First timer,
> Always wanted to share[emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3553223



She's fabulous!!!


----------



## Starvista

Thank you all, I am so happy with this purchase. Here's more pictures and Merry Christmas / holidays[emoji319] everyone


----------



## Starvista




----------



## shayna07

Wearing my 22 year old petite Noe today! So excited my pochette metis will be here tomorrow!!


----------



## Camaro Chic

Not passenger seat per se but she's got an exit row seat all to herself on the plane [emoji23]
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G935P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Louisgyal37

From me to me...


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

Knocked out the last few dangling Christmas shopping things together. [emoji4]


----------



## viewwing

Camaro Chic said:


> Not passenger seat per se but she's got an exit row seat all to herself on the plane [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3553968
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using PurseForum mobile app


Umm... wrong thread.


----------



## Kmazz39

The gorgeous Miss Flandrin...


----------



## LakeLake

Kmazz39 said:


> The gorgeous Miss Flandrin...
> View attachment 3554620


Ooh so pretty [emoji7]


----------



## Mrs. D.S.

Neverfull mm ready for shopping


----------



## luvspurses

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3554021
> 
> 
> Knocked out the last few dangling Christmas shopping things together. [emoji4]


very pretty, what color is the leather trim on this?


----------



## fabuleux

Kmazz39 said:


> The gorgeous Miss Flandrin...
> View attachment 3554620


Beautiful!


----------



## Camaro Chic

viewwing said:


> Umm... wrong thread. [emoji14]


How so? She's riding shotgun [emoji38]ots:

Sent from my SM-G935P using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## fabuleux

Camaro Chic said:


> How so? She's riding shotgun [emoji38]ots:
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935P using PurseForum mobile app


This thread is for Louis Vuitton bags.


----------



## fabuleux

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3554021
> 
> 
> Knocked out the last few dangling Christmas shopping things together. [emoji4]


What a gorgeous shopping companion!


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

luvspurses said:


> very pretty, what color is the leather trim on this?



It is the Retiro in raisin. [emoji4]


----------



## j19

Kmazz39 said:


> The gorgeous Miss Flandrin...
> View attachment 3554620


Gorgeous!


----------



## tlo

Ms Artsy!  I'm having a hard time changing out of her!!


----------



## goldenfountain

This cutie went with me on my last errands trip before Christmas. Love its minimalistic and carefree canvas! 

Merry Christmas everyone!!


----------



## j19

goldenfountain said:


> View attachment 3556082
> 
> 
> This cutie went with me on my last errands trip before Christmas. Love its minimalistic and carefree canvas!
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone!!


I love the mini pochette!


----------



## snibor

Carrying a de bag but stopped for gas and took this little guy out!  Amarante [emoji173]


----------



## designer1

queenlobo26 said:


> My lovely Estrela MM is riding  shotgun with me today


BEAUTIFUL !!


----------



## goldenfountain

j19 said:


> I love the mini pochette!


me too!!


----------



## Starvista

My Neverfull ha ha


----------



## bh4me

My Alma bb race...


----------



## shayna07

My Pochette Metis - loving her!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## designer1

First day out!! Estrela MM


----------



## YClovesLV

SPEEDY 30 AZUR + 6RING KEYHOLDER DAMIER EBENE/ROSE B


----------



## L4lou

First outing!


----------



## viewwing

My sweetheart


----------



## nvie

Bag of the day


----------



## cceg

Love this bag - whats it called?


----------



## nvie

cceg said:


> Love this bag - whats it called?



Empreinte Twinset, renamed to Twice.


----------



## Bag Me

Alma BB first outing!


----------



## designer1

viewwing said:


> My sweetheart


Must be summer in your neck of the woods!


----------



## j19

Bag Me said:


> Alma BB first outing!


Love this!


----------



## viewwing

designer1 said:


> Must be summer in your neck of the woods!


It's summer all year round where I am...  wish we had Seasons...


----------



## Bag Me

j19 said:


> Love this!


Thanks


----------



## viewwing

On the way to play!


----------



## Julietk

My new Montaigne BB , gift from hubby.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3551560
> 
> 
> Ready for some new Doctor Who at Christmas!


the only bag my bf ever showed interest in... you posted it once before in a forum and i showed him...very eye-catching bag


----------



## tinabug74

clu13 said:


> View attachment 3537208



Beautiful bag! I may have to add the Bloomsbury. It seems like the perfect crossbody.


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

ccbaggirl89 said:


> the only bag my bf ever showed interest in... you posted it once before in a forum and i showed him...very eye-catching bag



Thank you! It is a lot of fun [emoji4]


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

Julietk said:


> My new Montaigne BB , gift from hubby.


Congrats! This is such a stunning bag! I am tossing between this colour and the black in bb...would you say the marine works with mostly black, grey and red clothes?


----------



## Julietk

Yes this color looks almost black and the red trim gives a pop of color. My husband said the black is nice but this dark blue looked like a newer style.


----------



## mahinaetoile

L4lou said:


> First outing!


----------



## mahinaetoile

Amazing


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

Julietk said:


> Yes this color looks almost black and the red trim gives a pop of color. My husband said the black is nice but this dark blue looked like a newer style.


Thank you, look forward to seeing it irl!! Enjoy your lovely bag!!


----------



## littlefrog2007

This is my guest in the seat this morning～


----------



## L4lou

capella5 said:


> Amazing


Thanks!


----------



## malealovelv

Taking my Electric Epi Alma BB out in this rainy day in California☔️


----------



## BagLady14

malealovelv said:


> Taking my Electric Epi Alma BB out in this rainy day in California[emoji299]️


I love this one.[emoji3]


----------



## fabuleux

malealovelv said:


> Taking my Electric Epi Alma BB out in this rainy day in California☔️


 Épi Électric is the most gorgeous!


----------



## sunandflowers

No rain in the forecast today, 
First Date for both!


----------



## TrixyG

Lunch break.


----------



## mugenprincess

malealovelv said:


> Taking my Electric Epi Alma BB out in this rainy day in California☔️


Love it!! And love your dog charm. May I ask where you got it?


----------



## malealovelv

mugenprincess said:


> Love it!! And love your dog charm. May I ask where you got it?



Hi mugenprincess, thanks, I got it off Etsy.  It was a custom leather piece made last summer.   I don't know if she still has items, but her name is lady mignonne.


----------



## candiesgirl408

She's been such cheery company during this foggy winter! She has also taught me  to literally not care... I've been wearing all types of fun colors since I got her and I'm getting out of my shell enough to be okay with it XD

Blossom speedy plus purple shoes and burgundy jacket? Sure! Why not?! xD


----------



## Caspin22

It was still dark when I got to work so I took the photo on the "passenger seat" of my desk.


----------



## mugenprincess

malealovelv said:


> Hi mugenprincess, thanks, I got it off Etsy.  It was a custom leather piece made last summer.   I don't know if she still has items, but her name is lady mignonne.


Thank you! I'll look her up =]


----------



## fabuleux

candiesgirl408 said:


> View attachment 3565206
> 
> 
> She's been such cheery company during this foggy winter! She has also taught me  to literally not care... I've been wearing all types of fun colors since I got her and I'm getting out of my shell enough to be okay with it XD
> 
> Blossom speedy plus purple shoes and burgundy jacket? Sure! Why not?! xD


Great color!


----------



## tlo

Running errands in gloomy weather with my DE Delightful PM.


----------



## fabuleux

tlo said:


> Running errands in gloomy weather with my DE Delightful PM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3565825


Nice car seats tlo!


----------



## tlo

fabuleux said:


> Nice car seats tlo!



Thank you fabuleux!  I love them!!


----------



## love2learn

Cluny MM Anthracite with me running errands today


----------



## love2learn

bh4me said:


> My Alma bb race...
> View attachment 3557568


Oh WOW!!!  Stunning!  I guess I never knew there was a checkered Alma.  And you were able to get two of the very sought after bags.


----------



## bh4me

love2learn said:


> Oh WOW!!!  Stunning!  I guess I never knew there was a checkered Alma.  And you were able to get two of the very sought after bags.


Awe thank you! It's actually one bag with different sides. Kind of cool, I think! It's like getting 2 bags...lol. I show whichever side complements my outfit more.


----------



## love2learn

bh4me said:


> Awe thank you! It's actually one bag with different sides. Kind of cool, I think! It's like getting 2 bags...lol. I show whichever side complements my outfit more.


Oh, so that's one bag with two different sides?  So cool!


----------



## fabuleux

love2learn said:


> Cluny MM Anthracite with me running errands today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3567280


Stunning! ​


----------



## love2learn

fabuleux said:


> Stunning! ​


Thank you fabuleux!  It's one of my bags that always gets very nice compliments when I'm out with this beauty.  My SA still gets the love eyes look when I walk in with it.  He really helped convince me in getting this over another Alma.


----------



## SpeedyJC




----------



## ClintK

First time using this bag.


----------



## Pickle123

ClintK said:


> First time using this bag.
> View attachment 3569535


Would you share the name of this bag, I probably need it!


----------



## ClintK

Pickle123 said:


> Would you share the name of this bag, I probably need it!



It is the Epi PDJ (Porte-Documents Jour) and the color is the now discontinued Taupe.


----------



## Pickle123

ClintK said:


> It is the Epi PDJ (Porte-Documents Jour) and the color is the now discontinued Taupe.


Thank you, it's gorgeous. I really need a taupe or caramel colored tote. Love this simplicity and in epi to boot.


----------



## ClintK

Pickle123 said:


> Thank you, it's gorgeous. I really need a taupe or caramel colored tote. Love this simplicity and in epi to boot.



Thank you, this color in Epi made my decision for me once I saw it! I can tell you there is 1 left in the country now and it is still at the Orlando, FL store.


----------



## Pickle123

ClintK said:


> Thank you, this color in Epi made my decision for me once I saw it! I can tell you there is 1 left in the country now and it is still at the Orlando, FL store.


Hmmmm, time to think just how much I need this now. Thank you so much for the information. Enjoy your beauty.


----------



## TrixyG

ClintK said:


> First time using this bag.
> View attachment 3569535



This is a beauty, really love the color.


----------



## uhpharm01

TrixyG said:


> View attachment 3565177
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lunch break.


Is that the 30 or the 35?  Very nice!


----------



## uhpharm01

Julietk said:


> My new Montaigne BB , gift from hubby.


Exquisite


----------



## LVorDie

SpeedyJC said:


> View attachment 3569180



She's hanging in there and looking great!


----------



## SpeedyJC

LVorDie said:


> She's hanging in there and looking great!



Thank you! Yes she sure is. Since that one spot of peeling all has been good, hopefully it stays that way.


----------



## SpeedyJC

Today I took out the WT NF and also I wanted to include the cles in photo because it is by far my most favorite LV accessorry.


----------



## LVorDie

SpeedyJC said:


> View attachment 3570135
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I took out the WT NF and also I wanted to include the cles in photo because it is by far my most favorite LV accessorry.



WT is quintessential LV in my eyes. Love this bag... and yes, how would we live without our cles [emoji360][emoji162][emoji289]


----------



## TrixyG

uhpharm01 said:


> Is that the 30 or the 35?  Very nice!



Thanks, it's a 30


----------



## TrixyG

A trip to the airport today, to drop off my niece


----------



## Iamminda

TrixyG said:


> View attachment 3570155
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A trip to the airport today, to drop off my niece



Love the tassels on your Pochette


----------



## roxi88

TeigiG, wehre die you geht the tassels Form?


----------



## TrixyG

roxi88 said:


> TeigiG, wehre die you geht the tassels Form?


It's from the Etsy shop Mcraftleather.


----------



## SpeedyJC

LVorDie said:


> WT is quintessential LV in my eyes. Love this bag... and yes, how would we live without our cles



I fell in love with the WT NF the day I saw it in a members who is in your passenger seat photo. I actually took a break from bags for about 7 months after a bad purse related experience(had two bags stolen, all worked out in end, was stressful to say the least) but the WT brought me back


----------



## designer1

TrixyG said:


> View attachment 3570155
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A trip to the airport today, to drop off my niece


where did you purchase the tassel?  Never mind, read below your post where it's from and exactly what I figured. Thanks


----------



## tenKrat

Alma BB in Tropical Vert Rouge Epi [emoji177]


----------



## Aliluvlv

tenKrat said:


> Alma BB in Tropical Vert Rouge Epi [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3571482


So beautiful! [emoji7]


----------



## Starvista

Wow


----------



## shayna07

Wearing my 1996 vintage speedy - it never gets old!


----------



## LVorDie

shayna07 said:


> Wearing my 1996 vintage speedy - it never gets old!
> 
> View attachment 3572590



She still looks gorgeous! Beautiful patina [emoji175][emoji162]


----------



## cherrifoam

My ❤️


----------



## bell0279

cherrifoam said:


> My [emoji173]️



I love your Duomo! I am considering buying one myself are you liking yours?

TIA


----------



## kprince

Running errands with my Neverfull MM.


----------



## cherrifoam

bell0279 said:


> I love your Duomo! I am considering buying one myself are you liking yours?
> 
> TIA


I do love it! It is a decent size for everyday use and has a great slouch so there's. It's thab enough room under my arm when wearing it, even with a winter coat!


----------



## shayna07

Saturday errands with this little cutie! [emoji5]


----------



## Chubbs1212

Saturday shopping with my speedy [emoji4]


----------



## Purseloco

cherrifoam said:


> I do love it! It is a decent size for everyday use and has a great slouch so there's. It's thab enough room under my arm when wearing it, even with a winter coat!



I like mine too, it is such a comfortable bag! Enjoy.


----------



## j19

shayna07 said:


> Wearing my 1996 vintage speedy - it never gets old!
> 
> View attachment 3572590


Love this!


----------



## twinkletoes1562

My speedy 25


----------



## craftyiscool

Running errands with my gold dentelle speedy [emoji7]


----------



## Zoezampalunga

craftyiscool said:


> View attachment 3575555
> 
> 
> Running errands with my gold dentelle speedy [emoji7]



Wauuu!!! Simply wonderful!


----------



## alansgail

I'm loving all the Speedy's, it's my most used bag by far!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Chubbs1212 said:


> View attachment 3574677
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday shopping with my speedy [emoji4]





twinkletoes1562 said:


> View attachment 3575295
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My speedy 25





craftyiscool said:


> View attachment 3575555
> 
> 
> Running errands with my gold dentelle speedy [emoji7]



Looove all the speedy posts[emoji170]


----------



## TrixyG

Chubbs1212 said:


> View attachment 3574677
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saturday shopping with my speedy [emoji4]



What size is your speedy?


----------



## Chubbs1212

TrixyG said:


> What size is your speedy?



It's a 35[emoji4]


----------



## TrixyG

Chubbs1212 said:


> It's a 35[emoji4]


That's what I thought...here is my 30 .  I think a 35 in DE is next for me


----------



## Chubbs1212

TrixyG said:


> That's what I thought...here is my 30 .  I think a 35 in DE is next for me



I love your speedy![emoji7] You could never have too many speedies lol make sure you try it on with all your stuff in it. Looking back now I should of gotten the 30 instead of the 35. I find the 35 too big, but it was my first speedy so it has sentimental value lol


----------



## viewwing

Let me join with my mini HL in my passengers lap [emoji13]


----------



## fabuleux

viewwing said:


> Let me join with my mini HL in my passengers lap [emoji13]
> View attachment 3575966


"I spent all my money on Louis Vuitton and now I can't afford pants."


----------



## viewwing

fabuleux said:


> "I spent all my money on Louis Vuitton and now I can't afford pants."


Who wears pants here? It's way too hot! It's summer in some parts of the world yknow?


----------



## fabuleux

viewwing said:


> Who wears pants here? It's way too hot! It's summer in some parts of the world yknow?


Chillax it was a joke.


----------



## lms910

New BB!!


----------



## frivofrugalista

fabuleux said:


> "I spent all my money on Louis Vuitton and now I can't afford pants."



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]I chuckled


----------



## frivofrugalista

Well using my Nice BB as a bag


----------



## mrsinsyder

Boetie on a lovely sunny day.


----------



## Melbee

My very special lv


----------



## frivofrugalista

mrsinsyder said:


> Boetie on a lovely sunny day.



Stunning![emoji170]


----------



## candiesgirl408

fabuleux said:


> Great color!



Thanks fabuleux! I want a raisin speedy 20 now [emoji85][emoji87]


----------



## Brucewayne13

shayna07 said:


> Wearing my 1996 vintage speedy - it never gets old!
> 
> View attachment 3572590


What a beauty! somedays I want to buy a mono speedy just to tan it and then wear it. I bought and sold my de speedy but there's something so beautiful about an older mono.


----------



## shayna07

Brucewayne13 said:


> What a beauty! somedays I want to buy a mono speedy just to tan it and then wear it. I bought and sold my de speedy but there's something so beautiful about an older mono.



For sure! I love the way they look too!


----------



## clu13

LV Siracusa GM for work/day, Chanel WOC for dinner/play


----------



## tenKrat

Viva Cite GM (2007)


----------



## KM7029

My co-pilot!


----------



## SpeedyJC

Just my cles today, one of my LV favorites.


----------



## LVorDie

SpeedyJC said:


> Just my cles today, one of my LV favorites.
> 
> View attachment 3583583



That studded backpack tho!!!!


----------



## HiEndGirl

I usually post in the LV action thread but since I took this pict in the car...my LV Odeon in my passenger seat (yesterday) [emoji4]


----------



## SpeedyJC

LVorDie said:


> That studded backpack tho!!!!



I love my studs, the more studs the merrier!


----------



## Aliluvlv

After a brief hiatus during the holidays, because I needed the use of a tote, I'm so glad to have speedy b back!  [emoji1]


----------



## dkruck1211

Aliluvlv said:


> After a brief hiatus during the holidays, because I needed the use of a tote, I'm so glad to have speedy b back!  [emoji1]
> View attachment 3584462


What's the charm on your bag?  It is super cute.


----------



## candiesgirl408

My new obsession! I'm loving my new neverfull! I can't believe it took me this long to finally get one and enjoy her!


----------



## LV_4ever

My tried and true in a week of rain. Cinched for fun


----------



## hedonista

My Speedy 25 Empreinte Jaipur sitting next to her sister in Infini , who is being dropped off at the LV store for service.


----------



## hedonista

fabuleux said:


> "I spent all my money on Louis Vuitton and now I can't afford pants."



Hahaha, one of these days we'll see this printed on a t-shirt at a souvenir shop next to LV Champs-Élysées Paris. [emoji23]


----------



## Aliluvlv

dkruck1211 said:


> What's the charm on your bag?  It is super cute.


Thank you!  It's actually from the Met museum shop in NYC. [emoji4]


----------



## Aliluvlv

hedonista said:


> My Speedy 25 Empreinte Jaipur sitting next to her sister in Infini [emoji813], who is being dropped off at the LV store for service.
> 
> View attachment 3584858


Beautiful! Love your Laduree charm too [emoji2]


----------



## Edsmd2

Melbee said:


> My very special lv



It's beautiful! What is the name of the bag?


----------



## Melbee

Edsmd2 said:


> It's beautiful! What is the name of the bag?


Thank you!  It's infrarouge Dora soft.


----------



## Edsmd2

Thanks


Melbee said:


> Thank you!  It's infrarouge Dora soft.


----------



## faintlymacabre

The workhorse bag that I've been using every day for almost 4 months.


----------



## hedonista

Aliluvlv said:


> Beautiful! Love your Laduree charm too [emoji2]



Thank you! I have a soft spot for speedies and macarons, lol! [emoji7]


----------



## for3v3rz

Heading to work


----------



## stacygimini

had this beauty with me today. Was using double straps from my palm spring mini backpack so to prevent the handles from unbalancing. Is it too weird??


----------



## Melbee

stacygimini said:


> View attachment 3586192
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had this beauty with me today. Was using double straps from my palm spring mini backpack so to prevent the handles from unbalancing. Is it too weird??


I love this bag!


----------



## Pmrbfay

My new pre-loved LV Cabas Mezzo.


----------



## j19

Key pouch in DE


----------



## LV_4ever

Trying out the strap and cross body use. Will be great for shopping days!


----------



## PinkInTheBlue




----------



## love2learn

hedonista said:


> My Speedy 25 Empreinte Jaipur sitting next to her sister in Infini , who is being dropped off at the LV store for service.
> 
> View attachment 3584858


Cute picture!!  Two of my favorite empriente colors.


----------



## tlo

Took this baby with me to LV


----------



## prepster

tenKrat said:


> Viva Cite GM (2007)
> 
> View attachment 3577533



One of my favorite bags ever!  Congrats!


----------



## Louisgyal37

tlo said:


> Took this baby with me to LV
> 
> View attachment 3588199


I have found this one and can't wait to get it in my hands. Do you use yours often? Any regrets?


----------



## tlo

Louisgyal37 said:


> I have found this one and can't wait to get it in my hands. Do you use yours often? Any regrets?



OH congratulations !!!!  You don't find them often!!!  I LOVE this bag and no regrets.  I don't use it enough!!  I don't know what I'm saving it for  LOL


----------



## j19

tlo said:


> Took this baby with me to LV
> 
> View attachment 3588199


So gorgeous!


----------



## tlo

j19 said:


> So gorgeous!



Thank you   I love this bag and the layout


----------



## Melbee

tlo said:


> Took this baby with me to LV
> 
> View attachment 3588199


Gorgeous!!


----------



## shayna07

My lovely nano noe! Love this little bag!![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Melbee

shayna07 said:


> My lovely nano noe! Love this little bag!![emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3588793


I have this bag also. I love it!  I'm always amazed at how much I can fit in it!


----------



## Aliluvlv

tlo said:


> Took this baby with me to LV
> 
> View attachment 3588199


Sooo beautiful! [emoji173]


----------



## Aliluvlv

shayna07 said:


> My lovely nano noe! Love this little bag!![emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3588793


Adorable!  [emoji1]


----------



## shayna07

Melbee said:


> I have this bag also. I love it!  I'm always amazed at how much I can fit in it!



Melbee, I know! Fits so much more then it looks [emoji7]


----------



## tlo

Aliluvlv said:


> Sooo beautiful! [emoji173]



thank you Aliluvlv


----------



## tlo

Aliluvlv said:


> Sooo beautiful! [emoji173]


 Thanks Aliluvlv


----------



## Aliluvlv

Eva and I had a little bit o fun today [emoji1]


----------



## fabuleux

Melbee said:


> My very special lv


 GORGEOUS.


----------



## Melbee

fabuleux said:


> GORGEOUS.


Thank you!


----------



## TeamHutchens

Mr Mick Jagger riding shotgun with the eclipse Folio


----------



## frivofrugalista

Loving the revamped epi speedy...


----------



## candiesgirl408

View attachment 3590695



Hello there! Fresh out the box and into my car seat. Just how I like my bags!


----------



## candiesgirl408

frivofrugalista said:


> Loving the revamped epi speedy...



What a beauty. I saw in store today and was sooo tempted to try her on but I am in bag ban/budget. I can't be tempted to spend more than I "should"


----------



## frivofrugalista

candiesgirl408 said:


> What a beauty. I saw in store today and was sooo tempted to try her on but I am in bag ban/budget. I can't be tempted to spend more than I "should"



Ha I hear you! I had to control myself and not buy both the noir and denim.


----------



## Eabrego

No sign of rain! This lovely Neverfull  just came home from Paris and will look to getting her patina on in Southern California!


----------



## 4purse

faintlymacabre said:


> The workhorse bag that I've been using every day for almost 4 months.
> 
> View attachment 3585525


Mm or PM?


----------



## viewwing

My new baby


----------



## 4purse

frivofrugalista said:


> Well using my Nice BB as a bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3576353


Cute and using her as a bag? Any chance for some mod shots?


----------



## Iamminda

frivofrugalista said:


> Loving the revamped epi speedy...



This charm looks wonderful on your new speedy!   Just perfect.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Iamminda said:


> This charm looks wonderful on your new speedy!   Just perfect.



Thank you![emoji170]


----------



## frivofrugalista

4purse said:


> Cute and using her as a bag? Any chance for some mod shots?



Yes in morning!


----------



## faintlymacabre

4purse said:


> Mm or PM?



This is an MM.  I have 2 of them (the other is mono with Abricot lining)!  They're absolutely the perfect size for what I carry and for my 5'2" frame.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Eabrego said:


> No sign of rain! This lovely Neverfull  just came home from Paris and will look to getting her patina on in Southern California! [emoji813]


Congratulations!! [emoji173] [emoji1]


----------



## frivofrugalista

4purse said:


> Cute and using her as a bag? Any chance for some mod shots?


----------



## Butterlite

Tell me more!!! I'm so tempted to do this myself. I have a nice bb on order at my local shop (boutique...shop just sounds cuter tonight). I love the look, would you do a wimb? How's the Wear and tear? What strap are you using? Does it hold a lot? Etc...[emoji6]

Ps how tall are you for reference?


----------



## frivofrugalista

Butterlite said:


> Tell me more!!! I'm so tempted to do this myself. I have a nice bb on order at my local shop (boutique...shop just sounds cuter tonight). I love the look, would you do a wimb? How's the Wear and tear? What strap are you using? Does it hold a lot? Etc...[emoji6]
> 
> Ps how tall are you for reference?



IM going to post in the "what's inside your LV" thread, head over there!


----------



## craftyiscool

Shopping with my new melie [emoji76][emoji76][emoji76]


----------



## scndlslv

Today, I picked up the new ombre heart charm to complement my Watercolor Speedy.


----------



## Butterlite

craftyiscool said:


> View attachment 3593125
> 
> 
> Shopping with my new melie [emoji76][emoji76][emoji76]



Please tell me about your adorable cherry Pom pom bag charm!!  I love it!!!


----------



## craftyiscool

Butterlite said:


> Please tell me about your adorable cherry Pom pom bag charm!!  I love it!!!



Thanks!! Isn't it cute?! I got it from jcpenney for next to nothing. I think it was like $7.99 in the juniors section [emoji523]


----------



## Aliluvlv

scndlslv said:


> Today, I picked up the new ombre heart charm to complement my Watercolor Speedy.


I love how this looks! [emoji178]


----------



## mugenprincess

I'm in the passenger seat with my new epi felicie and a baby bump


----------



## FancyPants77

mugenprincess said:


> View attachment 3595022
> 
> 
> I'm in the passenger seat with my new epi felicie and a baby bump



Congrats on the baby and the beautiful purse!


----------



## tenKrat

Alma PM in Myrtille Epi with Tropical Epi Bandouliere strap


----------



## mugenprincess

FancyPants77 said:


> Congrats on the baby and the beautiful purse!



Thank you [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Aliluvlv

mugenprincess said:


> View attachment 3595022
> 
> 
> I'm in the passenger seat with my new epi felicie and a baby bump


Awww, congratulations on both beauties! [emoji1]


----------



## MarLoLV

With my cerise alma bb to make this gray day a bit chearful!


----------



## fabuleux

MarLoLV said:


> With my cerise alma bb to make this gray day a bit chearful!


So vibrant!


----------



## AllthingsLV

Rolling with my new to me Bloomsbury GM today!!!  Love this bag!!!


----------



## AllthingsLV

scndlslv said:


> Today, I picked up the new ombre heart charm to complement my Watercolor Speedy.



Those two are gorgeous together. Great choice!!


----------



## Passerine123

Hmmm...we don't own a car, can I still play? I take public transportation, which means all the seats are passenger seats ...
Anyway, here is my Trevi PM, riding the train home on Sunday afternoon from Zermatt in the Swiss Alps...I've had the bag for five years, it still looks good and is still one of my favorites.


----------



## eena1230

Yup, she's enjoying the ride home!  Looking fab as always


----------



## paula3boys

craftyiscool said:


> View attachment 3593125
> 
> 
> Shopping with my new melie [emoji76][emoji76][emoji76]





craftyiscool said:


> Thanks!! Isn't it cute?! I got it from jcpenney for next to nothing. I think it was like $7.99 in the juniors section [emoji523]



Thanks for the info on the cute charm. Just ordered it for $6.79 plus tax on jcp site


----------



## Aliluvlv

Passerine123 said:


> Hmmm...we don't own a car, can I still play? I take public transportation, which means all the seats are passenger seats ...
> Anyway, here is my Trevi PM, riding the train home on Sunday afternoon from Zermatt in the Swiss Alps...I've had the bag for five years, it still looks good and is still one of my favorites.


Love it! [emoji1]


----------



## lovesallbags

Never full riding Shotgun


----------



## Trudysmom

craftyiscool said:


> View attachment 3593125
> 
> 
> Shopping with my new melie [emoji76][emoji76][emoji76]


So pretty. How long is the shorter handle?


----------



## Camaro Chic

My Framboise/Noir City Steamer PM!


----------



## snibor

Camaro Chic said:


> My Framboise/Noir City Steamer PM!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3599545
> View attachment 3599546



This is stunning!


----------



## Camaro Chic

snibor said:


> This is stunning!


Thank you  I can't stop staring at it. It puts my Birkins to shame, honestly; I never thought I'd find a bag I loved this much!


----------



## Missydora

My PM reverse got its own seat on Virgin Atlantic flight to Heathrow, due to plane being half empty.  Plus got mood lighting.  Still really love this bag.


----------



## fabuleux

Missydora said:


> My PM reverse got its own seat on Virgin Atlantic flight to Heathrow, due to plane being half empty.  Plus got mood lighting.  Still really love this bag.


The best thing that can happen on a plane ride: no neighbor!!!


----------



## FreAnne

Heading to the mall


----------



## Baglady777

Camaro Chic said:


> My Framboise/Noir City Steamer PM!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3599545
> View attachment 3599546



This is the very definition of perfection! Enjoy!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Missydora said:


> My PM reverse got its own seat on Virgin Atlantic flight to Heathrow, due to plane being half empty.  Plus got mood lighting.  Still really love this bag.


Lol what a sexy shot! [emoji7]


----------



## lamujerderene




----------



## HiEndGirl

On the seat at the airport lounge...my LV Odeon and my Artsy (using Artsy as a carryon to keep my CHANEL WOC and clutch and H Pico and jewelry etc safe for the flight. Didn't want to check it in)


----------



## HiEndGirl

tenKrat said:


> Alma PM in Myrtille Epi with Tropical Epi Bandouliere strap
> View attachment 3595140


Love this blue! [emoji170]



MarLoLV said:


> With my cerise alma bb to make this gray day a bit chearful!



I have a red Alma BB to but in epi. Fabulous for brightening up the day [emoji173]️




eena1230 said:


> Yup, she's enjoying the ride home!  Looking fab as always



Super cute [emoji177]


----------



## LMB63

cherrifoam said:


> My [emoji173]️



I love! I wish it came in mono


----------



## Missydora

fabuleux said:


> The best thing that can happen on a plane ride: no neighbor!!!


Was the best flight I've had so far, no neighbours either side, slept like a log on a 12hr flight. 


Aliluvlv said:


> Lol what a sexy shot! [emoji7]


----------



## KM7029

My passenger!


----------



## LV_4ever

Still loving my new charm!


----------



## Aliluvlv

LV_4ever said:


> View attachment 3604729
> 
> 
> Still loving my new charm!


Beautiful! Looks perfect on your alma! [emoji178]


----------



## Rayrina95

LV_4ever said:


> View attachment 3604729
> 
> 
> Still loving my new charm!



Love the color of your alma. Is it a recent buy?


----------



## LV_4ever

Rayrina95 said:


> Love the color of your alma. Is it a recent buy?



No, 2015. It is Ivory, and discontinued now. I love it so much, thanks!


----------



## frivofrugalista

epi speedy love...


----------



## Iamminda

frivofrugalista said:


> View attachment 3605581
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> epi speedy love...


So gorgeous in black -- and love the clochette (?) on it


----------



## frivofrugalista

Iamminda said:


> So gorgeous in black -- and love the clochette (?) on it



Yes, thank you!


----------



## nvie

frivofrugalista said:


> View attachment 3605581
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> epi speedy love...



Beautiful classy Speedy. I'm thinking hard of it although I never enjoy the handheld Speedy. Do you use it more as a shoulder bag/crossbody or just handheld?


----------



## fabuleux

frivofrugalista said:


> View attachment 3605581
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> epi speedy love...


The new Épi Speedy is stunning!


----------



## frivofrugalista

nvie said:


> Beautiful classy Speedy. I'm thinking hard of it although I never enjoy the handheld Speedy. Do you use it more as a shoulder bag/crossbody or just handheld?


Thanks, I use it more as a shoulder or crossbody bag as with all my bags.


fabuleux said:


> The new Épi Speedy is stunning!



Surely! I'm glad they brought it back!


----------



## nvie

frivofrugalista said:


> Thanks, I use it more as a shoulder or crossbody bag as with all my bags.



Thanks for replying frivofrugalista. Do you find it bulky when carried as crossbody as the base is wide? Is there a higher tendency bumping into things?


----------



## FancyPants77

frivofrugalista said:


> View attachment 3605581
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> epi speedy love...



Gorgeous. I bought the new epi as well and LOVE it. So simple yet so beautiful


----------



## Bag Fetish

just picked up today [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## FancyPants77

nvie said:


> Thanks for replying frivofrugalista. Do you find it bulky when carried as crossbody as the base is wide? Is there a higher tendency bumping into things?



I, too, have the new epi speedy and it is bulky when worn crossbody. It's very rigid so it doesn't lay against the body the way my empreinte and canvas speedy bandoulieres do. I bumped my epi speedy into something the day I got it haha. But I love it so I don't mind. I'm actually going to use this bag handheld only to preserve the quality of it because if its worn crossbody repeatedly it could dent/crease/ripple the leather. I love the bandouliere option but the beauty of this bag as a structured bag is how I'm personally going to wear and preserve it. So handheld it is. My canvas bandouliere is best for crossbody


----------



## FancyPants77

Bag Fetish said:


> View attachment 3605892
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just picked up today [emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]



Pretty!!! . Congrats on your new beauty.


----------



## frivofrugalista

nvie said:


> Thanks for replying frivofrugalista. Do you find it bulky when carried as crossbody as the base is wide? Is there a higher tendency bumping into things?


I don't find it bulky but it just sits weird on because it's structured. 


FancyPants77 said:


> Gorgeous. I bought the new epi as well and LOVE it. So simple yet so beautiful


Congrats, it's definitely an eye catcher!


----------



## nvie

FancyPants77 said:


> I, too, have the new epi speedy and it is bulky when worn crossbody. It's very rigid so it doesn't lay against the body the way my empreinte and canvas speedy bandoulieres do. I bumped my epi speedy into something the day I got it haha. But I love it so I don't mind. I'm actually going to use this bag handheld only to preserve the quality of it because if its worn crossbody repeatedly it could dent/crease/ripple the leather. I love the bandouliere option but the beauty of this bag as a structured bag is how I'm personally going to wear and preserve it. So handheld it is. My canvas bandouliere is best for crossbody



Thank you for replying FancyPants77. Epi Noir is a beautiful bag, very classy especially handheld. Your opinion makes me think twice, probably the Empreinte is a better option.


----------



## FancyPants77

nvie said:


> Thank you for replying FancyPants77. Epi Noir is a beautiful bag, very classy especially handheld. Your opinion makes me think twice, probably the Empreinte is a better option.



The empreinte definitely conforms to your body better when worn crossbody. The epi is gorgeous, of course, but it's not as comfortable to wear as soft empreinte (or canvas even). My epi will be handheld only for this reason


----------



## Bag Fetish

FancyPants77 said:


> Pretty!!! . Congrats on your new beauty.


Thank you so much! I'm very happy with this purchase.


----------



## swee7bebe

my new DA Neverfull that my sister got for me while she was in Paris. [emoji173]


----------



## for3v3rz

Heading home from work.


----------



## Aliluvlv

swee7bebe said:


> View attachment 3606894
> 
> 
> my new DA Neverfull that my sister got for me while she was in Paris. [emoji173]


Lucky you!  Congratulations [emoji4]


----------



## tenKrat

Epi Alma BB in Jonquille


----------



## mugenprincess

tenKrat said:


> Epi Alma BB in Jonquille
> View attachment 3607002



What a fun and gorgeous color!


----------



## caitvee

tenKrat said:


> Epi Alma BB in Jonquille
> View attachment 3607002



Well this just makes me wanna go buy this bag.


----------



## Aliluvlv

tenKrat said:


> Epi Alma BB in Jonquille
> View attachment 3607002


Wow! Love this!  [emoji2]


----------



## fabuleux

tenKrat said:


> Epi Alma BB in Jonquille
> View attachment 3607002


What a great color!


----------



## justthefacts




----------



## frivofrugalista

tenKrat said:


> Epi Alma BB in Jonquille
> View attachment 3607002



Oh what a gorgeous sunshine![emoji295]️[emoji169]


----------



## j19

LV_4ever said:


> View attachment 3604729
> 
> 
> Still loving my new charm!


Gorgeous!


----------



## Pmrbfay

Staying warm on this chilly morning in the fleece lap robe custom made by grandma - my pre-loved LV Cabas Mezzo.


----------



## tenKrat

Ellipse PM


----------



## fabuleux

tenKrat said:


> Ellipse PM
> View attachment 3607813


Ellipse is LV's "other Alma." 
I predict a big comeback for this bag!


----------



## tenKrat

fabuleux said:


> Ellipse is LV's "other Alma."
> I predict a big comeback for this bag!


If that happens, I will be on that Ellipse like a bee to honey.


----------



## Iamminda

tenKrat said:


> Epi Alma BB in Jonquille
> View attachment 3607002



This is such a happy color.  And I love it against the navy blue.


----------



## mak1203

tenKrat said:


> Epi Alma BB in Jonquille
> View attachment 3607002


This just makes me happy!  Just a fantastic color


----------



## HappyLVaddict

On my way from work with my Totally MM and Pochette NM .


----------



## tenKrat

Alma BB in Tropical Vert Epi


----------



## HandbagDiva354

tenKrat said:


> Ellipse PM
> View attachment 3607813



That was one of my first LV's! I like be that bag[emoji177]


----------



## lara0112

frivofrugalista said:


> View attachment 3605581
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> epi speedy love...



stunning - bought this too a couple of weeks ago, so in love with it - but I also prefer this as a handheld, then shoulder, and only if really needed as a crossbody. such a classic though


----------



## frivofrugalista

lara0112 said:


> stunning - bought this too a couple of weeks ago, so in love with it - but I also prefer this as a handheld, then shoulder, and only if really needed as a crossbody. such a classic though



Congrats, you made a great decision getting this timeless beauty!


----------



## Bridgidu

Going out with my neverfull


----------



## uhpharm01

frivofrugalista said:


> Congrats, you made a great decision getting this timeless beauty!


How you Epi leather speedy holding up ? Thanks


----------



## Aliluvlv

Eva and I wrapping up some weekend grocery shopping at Target.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Bridgidu said:


> Going out with my neverfull
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3610649


Beautiful!  Love seeing the pink interior on DE!


----------



## kdoll

heading to the city with this beaut [emoji177]


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Eva and I wrapping up some weekend grocery shopping at Target.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3610885


This little cutie is perfect for shopping at Target (I always end up with more things there than what's on my shopping list).


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> This little cutie is perfect for shopping at Target (I always end up with more things there than what's on my shopping list).


Seriously!  Glad I'm not the only one [emoji16]


----------



## nvie

On my way to work this morning...


----------



## FancyPants77

nvie said:


> On my way to work this morning...
> 
> View attachment 3611141



Gorgeous!!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

HandbagDiva354 said:


> That was one of my first LV's! I like be that bag[emoji177]



@ tenKrat

Girl I just realized auto correct messed up my post...lol. 
I was trying to say I loved that bag.


----------



## PurseAddict728

Picked up my son from school earlier today.


----------



## SugarHazard

An old favorite... wearing her Hermes cadena I got for her a long time ago. She was a holiday souvenir from Hawaii. Still brand new after 10 years!


----------



## anncelyn




----------



## Aliluvlv

SugarHazard said:


> View attachment 3613036
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An old favorite... wearing her Hermes cadena I got for her a long time ago. She was a holiday souvenir from Hawaii. Still brand new after 10 years!


That is so beautiful and yes looks new!


----------



## SugarHazard

Aliluvlv said:


> That is so beautiful and yes looks new!



Thank you. She doesn't even have any corner wear and she's a big girl! The patent leather still looks the same after all these years. 

She was so expensive back then, $3600 plus tax if I recall correctly and this was in 2007! A Chanel jumbo classic Flap was a little more than $1600 back then. But it has paid off because she's so well made, she is still beautiful after all this time. Worth every penny.


----------



## SugarHazard

anncelyn said:


> View attachment 3613044



My goodness! This is so pretty!


----------



## Pmrbfay

Pre-loved Cabas Mezzo wearing her Hermes pocket square in Savanah Dance on this sunny morning.


----------



## LV_4ever

My new little cutie in pm size. Spring is finally here!


----------



## themeanreds

Today my Speedy 35 rode shotgun with me (she is 24 years old).


----------



## Swathi

Last weekend was pretty sunny and nice here. My first outing with my new Speedy B 30


----------



## Aliluvlv

themeanreds said:


> Today my Speedy 35 rode shotgun with me (she is 24 years old).
> 
> View attachment 3613423


Wow that's impressive!  She looks amazing!


----------



## DaisyM

themeanreds said:


> Today my Speedy 35 rode shotgun with me (she is 24 years old).
> 
> View attachment 3613423



Gorgeous! Where is your tassel from?


----------



## themeanreds

DaisyM said:


> Gorgeous! Where is your tassel from?


Thank you! I got it on eBay. Seller name is luna-sosano. I think they are on Amazon too.


----------



## themeanreds

Aliluvlv said:


> Wow that's impressive!  She looks amazing!


Thank you!!


----------



## Z&J




----------



## j19

Swathi said:


> Last weekend was pretty sunny and nice here. My first outing with my new Speedy B 30
> 
> View attachment 3613462


Gorgeous!


----------



## Swathi

j19 said:


> Gorgeous!



Thanks!


----------



## Baglady777

LV_4ever said:


> View attachment 3613260
> 
> 
> My new little cutie in pm size. Spring is finally here!



This is such a fun bag to carry in DA! I can't wait for good weather to get here so I can break mine out of its dust bag.


----------



## Tea4me

My current passenger.  Totally in love with this bag right now.


----------



## Von03

Tea4me said:


> My current passenger.  Totally in love with this bag right now.


This bag is so beautiful! I'd love to find one in mastic.


----------



## viewwing

What a hot (pink) day!


----------



## vanluna

Neverfull MM 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
with Laduree Charm [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## FancyPants77

Tea4me said:


> My current passenger.  Totally in love with this bag right now.



Beautiful!!


----------



## Tea4me

Taking my new Noe out for the first time.


----------



## Quinni

Tea4me said:


> Taking my new Noe out for the first time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3616562



She looks so cute!


----------



## GAN

Tea4me said:


> Taking my new Noe out for the first time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3616562


What a beauty!!! Thank you for the video upload on this review too


----------



## Nathalie123

Tea4me said:


> Taking my new Noe out for the first time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3616562



Congrats she is beautiful.
I am waiting for the black one to arrive [emoji6]


----------



## VelvetKandy

Tea4me said:


> Taking my new Noe out for the first time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3616562



Loving your new bag [emoji175]


----------



## Pmrbfay

Me and my Favorite PM


----------



## Iamminda

My Diane not quite in the passenger seat but on the lap of a passenger (me ).


----------



## frivofrugalista

Iamminda said:


> My Diane not quite in the passenger seat but on the lap of a passenger (me ).



I love this bag every time I see it!


----------



## Iamminda

frivofrugalista said:


> I love this bag every time I see it!



Thanks so much FF .  This is my perfect canvas bag.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> My Diane not quite in the passenger seat but on the lap of a passenger (me ).


I love this!  Never seen it before,  looks awesome!


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> I love this!  Never seen it before,  looks awesome!


Thank you A .  This came out about 3 years ago but was discontinued last year .  I don't mind because that means I don't see it everywhere (or anywhere, lol).


----------



## Mrs. D.S.

Eva clutch


----------



## Weekend shopper

Used my World NF today[emoji5]


----------



## Iamminda

Weekend shopper said:


> Used my World NF today[emoji5]
> View attachment 3617730


This is a great NF!   It's great to see your post here WS


----------



## Weekend shopper

Iamminda said:


> My Diane not quite in the passenger seat but on the lap of a passenger (me ).


Love it Enjoy☺


----------



## frivofrugalista

Weekend shopper said:


> Used my World NF today[emoji5]
> View attachment 3617730



Love it!


----------



## Weekend shopper

frivofrugalista said:


> Love it!


Thank you ☺


----------



## Iamminda

Weekend shopper said:


> Love it Enjoy☺



Thanks WS


----------



## tenKrat

Uzes tote and Reverse mono PM


----------



## fabuleux

Iamminda said:


> My Diane not quite in the passenger seat but on the lap of a passenger (me ).


Gorgeous!


----------



## Iamminda

fabuleux said:


> Gorgeous!


Thanks fabuleux!


----------



## jancedtif

This black beauty here - black epi Lockit


----------



## Danielle Livermore

Hatfield1313 said:


> Berri has been my copilot since she came to live with me on Sunday
> 
> View attachment 3370373


I'm really wanting a Berri!  How do you like it?


----------



## Danielle Livermore

SugahSweetTee said:


> View attachment 3337739
> 
> 
> Berri out trying to get some sun


Hi!  I'm really wanting the Berri!  How do you like yours?


----------



## fabuleux

jancedtif said:


> View attachment 3619629
> 
> This black beauty here - black epi Lockit


I haven't seen one of these in a while!


----------



## jancedtif

fabuleux said:


> I haven't seen one of these in a while!



This is my 3rd Lockit and my newest baby!  I have a weakness for Lockits.[emoji5]


----------



## Caspin22

NeoNoe in Noir


----------



## luvprada

Pont Neuf


----------



## TraGiv

My new Epi Petit Noe in Indigo.


----------



## love2learn

Canderson22 said:


> NeoNoe in Noir
> 
> View attachment 3620547



So prettty[emoji7]


----------



## love2learn

luvprada said:


> View attachment 3620553
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pont Neuf



Gorgeous!  This bag in noir is beautiful!


----------



## love2learn

TraGiv said:


> My new Epi Petit Noe in Indigo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3622050



Love the color Indigo!!!  Looks fabulous[emoji173][emoji173]


----------



## amajoh

My trusty (and slouchy) NF MM. This is my everyday bag. She and I have been through a lot. Think it might be time to get some new leathers on her.


----------



## shayna07

My Lovely speedy b 25 getting some sun! [emoji274][emoji274][emoji295]️[emoji295]️ I love this bag! Can't wait for her to patina!


----------



## j19

shayna07 said:


> My Lovely speedy b 25 getting some sun! [emoji274][emoji274][emoji295]️[emoji295]️ I love this bag! Can't wait for her to patina!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3622360


Beautiful!


----------



## j19

amajoh said:


> View attachment 3622293
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My trusty (and slouchy) NF MM. This is my everyday bag. She and I have been through a lot. Think it might be time to get some new leathers on her.


Love this!


----------



## Yuki85

Spring is coming and that means it is time for my speedy b30 mono [emoji111][emoji111]




I just realized that this color of the bag fits even to the color of my car interior [emoji57]


----------



## TraGiv

love2learn said:


> Love the color Indigo!!!  Looks fabulous[emoji173][emoji173]



Thank you!


----------



## bunnyboop09

My marylebone damier ebene with a salad! [emoji1]


----------



## Edsmd2

Tivoli


----------



## SugarandMochi9

Gloomy day today. On the way to dinner alongside my new DE NF!


----------



## faintlymacabre

Pochette Metis hanging out with my new little Coach 1941 wallet with floral interior.


----------



## viewwing




----------



## FancyPants77

SugarandMochi9 said:


> Gloomy day today. On the way to dinner alongside my new DE NF!



Gorgeous!! Congratulations!! My husband just bought me the DE MM with red interior. Such a great bag!


----------



## SugarandMochi9

FancyPants77 said:


> Gorgeous!! Congratulations!! My husband just bought me the DE MM with red interior. Such a great bag!


Thank you! Congrats on your DE with red.  That one is so beautiful too, the red is so lush and vibrant. Have to say, this is my first bag with treated leather and today is pouring. It's nice to not have to switch bags or worry about the water for a change.


----------



## Butterlite

faintlymacabre said:


> Pochette Metis hanging out with my new little Coach 1941 wallet with floral interior.
> 
> View attachment 3623595



What a beautiful combination! Is the inside of the coach wallet dark green? How do you like it so far?


----------



## FancyPants77

SugarandMochi9 said:


> Thank you! Congrats on your DE with red.  That one is so beautiful too, the red is so lush and vibrant. Have to say, this is my first bag with treated leather and today is pouring. It's nice to not have to switch bags or worry about the water for a change.



Exactly! The damier ebene is so carefree. My first LV was a monogram speedy and it got water spots. I'll never buy vachetta leather again. I have a damier ebene pochette and speedy as well and I looove how they are so carefree. Treated leather is fantastic


----------



## faintlymacabre

Butterlite said:


> What a beautiful combination! Is the inside of the coach wallet dark green? How do you like it so far?



The inside is actually black!  My picture was kind of tinted incorrectly I guess...  This is what it looks like!  I LOVE it!


----------



## Scooch

Catching some sun on the way to work this morning


----------



## fabuleux

viewwing said:


> View attachment 3623899


So pretty!


----------



## Pmrbfay

Scooch said:


> Catching some sun on the way to work this morning
> View attachment 3625186



Love that bag charm!


----------



## Pmrbfay

LV Cabas Mezzo.


----------



## Pickle123

Pmrbfay said:


> View attachment 3625373
> 
> LV Cabas Mezzo.


I love this bag. Lucky you.


----------



## Pmrbfay

Pickle123 said:


> I love this bag. Lucky you.



Thanks Pickle123!  Found it pre-loved after  20-something years of searching. [emoji4]


----------



## Scooch

Pmrbfay said:


> Love that bag charm!



Thank you! EBAY find


----------



## Pickle123

Pmrbfay said:


> Thanks Pickle123!  Found it pre-loved after  20-something years of searching. [emoji4]


Seriously? It's been out of production that long? Then really, really lucky you!!!!!!


----------



## Pmrbfay

Pickle123 said:


> Seriously? It's been out of production that long? Then really, really lucky you!!!!!!



@Pickle123 - Sorry, I miss quoted myself. I've been in love with LV for over 20 years. My sister got her Cabas Piano in 2001, and I have wanted the Mezzo ever since. I think that was near the beginning of the production.  I saw two I think, on FashionPhile this week.  [emoji4]


----------



## swee7bebe

[emoji173][emoji173]


----------



## viewwing

She never grows old


----------



## for3v3rz




----------



## luvprada

viewwing said:


> View attachment 3626856
> 
> She never grows old



Love the red interior!


----------



## YClovesLV

My Speedy 30 in Empreinte Noir


----------



## vanluna

My beautiful Caissa Hobo [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Pinksweater

vanluna said:


> View attachment 3627428
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My beautiful Caissa Hobo [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Beautiful bag


----------



## HandbagDiva354

vanluna said:


> View attachment 3627428
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My beautiful Caissa Hobo [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



She is a beauty![emoji173]


----------



## tlo

Love this bag [emoji173]️[emoji173]️. [emoji299]️ is coming off and on through the weekend so Brittany is perfect.


----------



## Iamminda

tlo said:


> Love this bag [emoji173]️[emoji173]️. [emoji299]️ is coming off and on through the weekend so Brittany is perfect.
> 
> View attachment 3628120



Gorgeous T.  Love that color with the DE print


----------



## tlo

Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous T.  Love that color with the DE print



Thank you Iamminda.  I do too.


----------



## fabuleux




----------



## tlo

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3628992



This is STUNNING!!!


----------



## LABAG

lvgoddess said:


> Feeling a little Portobello gm today to shop LV[emoji7]



Please tell me you still love portobello gm -I want one preloved like new -the cracking scares me but not as much as this beautiful bag-I want it . I rotate my bags and had this cracking happen once in a Damier speedy but wore it 5 yrs ! Are u still happy about it-so classy !


----------



## BagLady14




----------



## luvspurses

BagLady14 said:


> View attachment 3629388


perfection!


----------



## PurseAddict728

Iamminda said:


> My Diane not quite in the passenger seat but on the lap of a passenger (me ).


I love DE with this leather trim! Sad when it was discontinued.


----------



## PurseAddict728

jancedtif said:


> View attachment 3619629
> 
> This black beauty here - black epi Lockit


Beautiful Epi bag!


----------



## PurseAddict728

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3628992


Gorgeous bag! How do you feel Epi holds up in general? Does it get scuffed or scratch very easily in your opinion?


----------



## catsinthebag

BagLady14 said:


> View attachment 3629388



I'm looking out at the snow here and feeling very jealous right now!


----------



## BagLady14

catsinthebag said:


> I'm looking out at the snow here and feeling very jealous right now!


I understand. I go back and forth between here and New England.  Weather in Florida has been sunny and beautiful. I am not a fan of snow.


----------



## Iamminda

PurseAddict728 said:


> I love DE with this leather trim! Sad when it was discontinued.


Thanks.  Agree that it was retired way too soon .


----------



## itsmree

My speedy b 30, on our way home with my reglazed insolite. my wallet looks new again. Horray.


----------



## itsmree

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3628992


love those colors!


----------



## Baglady777

BagLady14 said:


> View attachment 3629388



Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## fabuleux

PurseAddict728 said:


> Gorgeous bag! How do you feel Epi holds up in general? Does it get scuffed or scratch very easily in your opinion?


holds up great! The more supple version of Épi is used on this bag. Very flexible. I love it.


----------



## DsMOM




----------



## kprince

On my way to a kids birthday party with my new pochette.


----------



## fabuleux

kprince said:


> On my way to a kids birthday party.
> View attachment 3630424


Bless your heart. haha


----------



## TangerineKandy

Miss Eva riding shotgun today! [emoji4]


----------



## MommyDaze

Thought I'd bring Ms. VVN Alma out to enjoy the beautiful SoCal day.


----------



## viewwing

MommyDaze said:


> Thought I'd bring Ms. VVN Alma out to enjoy the beautiful SoCal day.
> View attachment 3631899


Wow wow wow! Amazing!


----------



## Yuki85

MommyDaze said:


> Thought I'd bring Ms. VVN Alma out to enjoy the beautiful SoCal day.
> View attachment 3631899



Wooww is that a bag made with pure Vachetta??


----------



## forever.elise

MommyDaze said:


> Thought I'd bring Ms. VVN Alma out to enjoy the beautiful SoCal day.
> View attachment 3631899



The most beautiful bag.


----------



## j19

BagLady14 said:


> View attachment 3629388


Beautiful!


----------



## j19

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3628992


Love this!


----------



## fabuleux

j19 said:


> Love this!


HAHA thanks! I am wearing it again today!


----------



## tlo

Still hanging with my Neo Noe in Noir. I can't change out of it!!


----------



## Iamminda

tlo said:


> Still hanging with my Neo Noe in Noir. I can't change out of it!!
> 
> View attachment 3632336



This is gorgeous -- I am so loving all your new bags T.  And I will say it again, your car seat is beautiful.


----------



## tlo

Iamminda said:


> This is gorgeous -- I am so loving all your new bags T.  And I will say it again, your car seat is beautiful.


Thank you so much Iamminda.  I've been trying to get myself to let go of some of the ones I'm not using and have gotten that started slowly.  It's so hard to let go!


----------



## MommyDaze

Yuki85 said:


> Wooww is that a bag made with pure Vachetta??


Yes. I sold off most of my LV collection when I fell head first down the slippery orange slope, but I will never part with my all vachetta Alma, Speedy, and Noe.


----------



## Nerja

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3628992


What a fantastic bag!  Was this a runway piece?  It's beautiful!


----------



## fabuleux

Nerja said:


> What a fantastic bag!  Was this a runway piece?  It's beautiful!


Yes it was a SS16 Runway bag. I was going to get the same model in canvas but then my SA was able to find one in épi. I absolutely love it!


----------



## Redenkeew

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3628992



Dying! This bag has so much character.


----------



## Nerja

On my way home from work yesterday.  A pretty pink for a beautiful spring day!  Sorry the color is a little off.  It looks prettier in real life and on my camera roll.


----------



## Fancypantsbags

My gorgeous speedy epi in the the most perfect shade of red- 24 years old- I love her!!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Fancypantsbags said:


> View attachment 3640527
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My gorgeous speedy epi in the the most perfect shade of red- 24 years old- I love her!!


Gorgeous [emoji16]


----------



## Iamminda

Fancypantsbags said:


> View attachment 3640527
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My gorgeous speedy epi in the the most perfect shade of red- 24 years old- I love her!!



This is quite gorgeous -- I really need something in vintage red epi.


----------



## LoveLapson




----------



## frenchyo8

LoveLapson said:


> View attachment 3640676



Love it, mine was riding shotgun today too!!


----------



## LoveLapson

frenchyo8 said:


> Love it, mine was riding shotgun today too!!


Yay!!


----------



## frenchyo8




----------



## fabuleux

frenchyo8 said:


> View attachment 3642883


Gorgeous!


----------



## LoveLapson

frenchyo8 said:


> View attachment 3642883


 Pretty!


----------



## reginaPhalange

Fancypantsbags said:


> View attachment 3640527
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My gorgeous speedy epi in the the most perfect shade of red- 24 years old- I love her!!


That shade of red is stunning and your bag looks great after 24 years - it's amazing to see the number of people who have bags older than I am, it says a lot about the timelessness of the brand and quality of craftsmanship!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Girolata tanning but it's brrrr outside!


----------



## Iamminda

frivofrugalista said:


> Girolata tanning but it's brrrr outside!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3642904


It is especially beautiful in the sunlight!


----------



## kristine Basco

DsMOM said:


> View attachment 3629920



I was wondering where you got your little hook for the luggage tag? I've been looking for one


----------



## Addicted to bags

reginaPhalange said:


> That shade of red is stunning and your bag looks great after 24 years - it's amazing to see the number of people who have bags older than I am, it says a lot about the timelessness of the brand and quality of craftsmanship!



That bag is to die for! And 24 years old?? Wowzers....


----------



## Jordyaddict

My and my favourite DA mm going out with my mum for Mother's Day


----------



## SugahSweetTee

frivofrugalista said:


> Girolata tanning but it's brrrr outside!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3642904






I want this bag!!!   I need this bag!!


----------



## tlo

frivofrugalista said:


> Girolata tanning but it's brrrr outside!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3642904



Gorgeous!  This bag is haunting me!!


----------



## frivofrugalista

tlo said:


> Gorgeous!  This bag is haunting me!!



lol hopefully not too much!


----------



## tlo

Today I'm taking Ms Melie in Noir. I love this bag. It's so light weight for a leather bag!!


----------



## Iamminda

tlo said:


> Today I'm taking Ms Melie in Noir. I love this bag. It's so light weight for a leather bag!!
> 
> View attachment 3646489


This is quite a beauty!!!


----------



## Fancypantsbags

Addicted to bags said:


> That bag is to die for! And 24 years old?? Wowzers....


I know- I can't believe it's that old either!! The bag was preowned and kept in perfect condition- I feel lucky to own her


----------



## TraGiv

My Speedy B 30


----------



## 7777777

LABAG said:


> Please tell me you still love portobello gm -I want one preloved like new -the cracking scares me but not as much as this beautiful bag-I want it . I rotate my bags and had this cracking happen once in a Damier speedy but wore it 5 yrs ! Are u still happy about it-so classy !


I also own this bag and love it. It is very well made and feel luxurious. But it is cracking in one spot. So it depends if you are ok and can accept it if that happens.


----------



## tlo

Iamminda said:


> This is quite a beauty!!!


 Thanks Iamminda  I have really enjoyed this bag!!


----------



## Pinksweater

tlo said:


> Today I'm taking Ms Melie in Noir. I love this bag. It's so light weight for a leather bag!!
> 
> View attachment 3646489


Your car interior is gorgeous.


----------



## tlo

Pinksweater said:


> Your car interior is gorgeous.



Thanks so much Pinksweater!!


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

My new preloved lovely riding with me today [emoji7]


----------



## Iamminda

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3648322
> 
> 
> My new preloved lovely riding with me today [emoji7]



This is gorgeous!!!  My favorite Kusama color print.


----------



## nailgirl70

spring has sprung! [emoji162][emoji257]


----------



## malealovelv

Haven't used her in a while.  My Amarante Brea and Tapage charm


----------



## Nivahra

Miss Babylone Chain Magnolia-love this bag so much!


----------



## clarabellaZ




----------



## reginaPhalange

Nivahra said:


> View attachment 3649293
> 
> Miss Babylone Chain Magnolia-love this bag so much!


This bag is gorgeous[emoji7] I especially love the braided handle!


----------



## Brbie419

My speedy 30 and NF MM recently!


----------



## Yorkshiregal




----------



## LV_4ever

Yorkshiregal said:


> View attachment 3650869



So pretty! Is this the MM?


----------



## jancedtif

This little Lockit here:


----------



## Yuki85

jancedtif said:


> This little Lockit here:
> View attachment 3650881


Just cant get enough to see bags made with full vachatta!!!


----------



## Yorkshiregal

LV_4ever said:


> So pretty! Is this the MM?



Yes it is the MM.


----------



## beecharmerfrmth

Yuki85 said:


> Just cant get enough to see bags made with full vachatta!!!


Beautiful!! Does this type of leather patina over time??


----------



## jancedtif

Yuki85 said:


> Just cant get enough to see bags made with full vachatta!!!



Thank you!  This is nomade leather and not the full vachetta( how I wish I could get a full vachetta bag).


----------



## Iamminda

My companion today!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Iamminda said:


> My companion today!



[emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

Iamminda said:


> My companion today!



Perfect combo!!


----------



## tlo

Iamminda said:


> My companion today!



This is so beautiful!!  I love the color!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks so much FF.   It is almost as pretty as your blueberry one .



frivofrugalista said:


>



Thank you P.  If I remember correctly, you were so lucky to have seen it with the original cast (major envy!) 



PinkInTheBlue said:


> Perfect combo!!



Thanks T.  Hope you are enjoying your new beauties 



tlo said:


> This is so beautiful!!  I love the color!!!


----------



## TraGiv

Today's passenger:


----------



## fabuleux

jancedtif said:


> This little Lockit here:
> View attachment 3650881


Such a GORGEOUS bag! 
Always a pleasure to see pictures of this beauty!


----------



## j19

passenger seat on the train! It was empty for once so it was time for a photo shoot


----------



## Aliluvlv

jancedtif said:


> This little Lockit here:
> View attachment 3650881


Beautiful!


Iamminda said:


> My companion today!


This is such a happy bag! Love it!


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> This is such a happy bag! Love it!


Thanks A .   Happy Friday to you btw.


----------



## Iamminda

j19 said:


> passenger seat on the train! It was empty for once so it was time for a photo shoot
> View attachment 3652151



Such a classic piece!   Isn't it great when the train (or restaurant, cafe, etc) is empty so we can take pics of our LVs freely without feeling self conscious (lol)?


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Thanks A .   Happy Friday to you btw.


Happy Friday L! [emoji1]


----------



## reginaPhalange

j19 said:


> passenger seat on the train! It was empty for once so it was time for a photo shoot
> View attachment 3652151


Gorgeous piece and lucky you for finding an empty seat on the GO especially on a Friday, I'd definitely be taking pictures as proof[emoji23] Have a great weekend!

ps - that place does amazing cheesecake[emoji6]


----------



## j19

reginaPhalange said:


> Gorgeous piece and lucky you for finding an empty seat on the GO especially on a Friday, I'd definitely be taking pictures as proof[emoji23] Have a great weekend!
> 
> ps - that place does amazing cheesecake[emoji6]


I was on the train in the afternoon so it wasn't rush hour but usually it is busy all the time. I love the cheesecake there and awhile ago they sold cookies but I haven't seen them again. Thank you and happy friday


----------



## Alyciastone

Speedy bandouliere 30 in monogram.


----------



## DsMOM




----------



## Iamminda

DsMOM said:


> View attachment 3652519



Absolutely gorgeous -- I missed out on this figue color


----------



## reginaPhalange

j19 said:


> I was on the train in the afternoon so it wasn't rush hour but usually it is busy all the time. I love the cheesecake there and awhile ago they sold cookies but I haven't seen them again. Thank you and happy friday


I actually haven't been there in a while but I did end up picking up a slice of cheesecake today while I was out[emoji4] Thank you, have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Weekend shopper

Using my Reverse Metis today [emoji5]


----------



## Addicted to bags

DsMOM said:


> View attachment 3652519


Beautiful color!


----------



## reginaPhalange

Weekend shopper said:


> Using my Reverse Metis today [emoji5]
> View attachment 3652777


Your bag is gorgeous, the reverse monogram is growing on me, I really want a bag in this print!


----------



## Bags_4_life

jancedtif said:


> This little Lockit here:
> View attachment 3650881



Amazing patina!!!


----------



## kprince

Quick trip to South Florida


----------



## VLFashionGurl

Her first day out...taken a while ago.


----------



## fashion_junky

Used my Rose Poudre Empreinte PM for the first time today


----------



## Aliluvlv

fashion_junky said:


> Used my Rose Poudre Empreinte PM for the first time today
> 
> View attachment 3653714


Gorgeous and perfect for spring!


----------



## Iamminda

fashion_junky said:


> Used my Rose Poudre Empreinte PM for the first time today
> 
> View attachment 3653714


This is so pretty!


----------



## rainscarrot

j19 said:


> passenger seat on the train! It was empty for once so it was time for a photo shoot
> View attachment 3652151



Green tea cheese cake!!! Yummy !!


----------



## nailgirl70

pochette kinda day


----------



## sunandflowers

Running errands with this new to me cutie today!


----------



## fashion_junky

Aliluvlv said:


> Gorgeous and perfect for spring!





Iamminda said:


> This is so pretty!



Thank you!!


----------



## Aliluvlv

sunandflowers said:


> Running errands with this new to me cutie today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3653764


Such a cool bag!


----------



## Katanne83

Well, it's about to go in the passenger seat.


----------



## tlo

sunandflowers said:


> Running errands with this new to me cutie today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3653764



Love this bag!!!  I found mine on the preloved market also and was so thankful to find it.


----------



## love2learn

Iamminda said:


> My companion today!



Love seeing this color on the epi Noe.  So dreamy[emoji173]


----------



## love2learn

DsMOM said:


> View attachment 3652519



Beautiful!!


----------



## love2learn

Weekend shopper said:


> Using my Reverse Metis today [emoji5]
> View attachment 3652777



Such a great bag!


----------



## love2learn

kprince said:


> Quick trip to South Florida
> View attachment 3653358



Traveling in style!


----------



## love2learn

VLFashionGurl said:


> View attachment 3653661
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her first day out...taken a while ago.



So cute!!


----------



## love2learn

fashion_junky said:


> Used my Rose Poudre Empreinte PM for the first time today
> 
> View attachment 3653714



Beautiful!!  Still have the bandeau wrapped on her from the SA?[emoji6].  I think she looks so pretty with her bandeau[emoji177]


----------



## love2learn

nailgirl70 said:


> View attachment 3653760
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pochette kinda day



It was for me also.  I love my mono and I'll attach a pic of my epi I used.  But I love these cuties!!


----------



## love2learn

sunandflowers said:


> Running errands with this new to me cutie today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3653764



Looks very chic and proper sitting there with your pretty sunnies.


----------



## reginaPhalange

fashion_junky said:


> Used my Rose Poudre Empreinte PM for the first time today
> 
> View attachment 3653714


The colour is perfect for spring, so cute!


----------



## love2learn

Katanne83 said:


> View attachment 3653783
> 
> 
> Well, it's about to go in the passenger seat.



Wow!!!  She matches your car interior!!  Adds even more oh la la to your ride enjoyment!!  So pretty!!


----------



## reginaPhalange

sunandflowers said:


> Running errands with this new to me cutie today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3653764


I love the details on this[emoji7]


Katanne83 said:


> View attachment 3653783
> 
> 
> Well, it's about to go in the passenger seat.


It matches your car!


----------



## TangerineKandy

Katanne83 said:


> View attachment 3653783
> 
> 
> Well, it's about to go in the passenger seat.


This photo is stunning [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## fashion_junky

love2learn said:


> Beautiful!!  Still have the bandeau wrapped on her from the SA?[emoji6].  I think she looks so pretty with her bandeau[emoji177]



Thank you!!  Yes, I haven't removed the bandeau since I received her...I'm afraid to because I'm sure it won't look as good when I try to put it back on!!  I think it looks really pretty too, so I'll leave it on as long as possible 



reginaPhalange said:


> The colour is perfect for spring, so cute!



Thank you!  I was happy to finally have some spring-like weather here so I could start using her!


----------



## Iamminda

love2learn said:


> Love seeing this color on the epi Noe.  So dreamy[emoji173]


Thanks so much -- I have a soft spot for these vintage epi pieces


----------



## BocaBunny

Speedy B 30


----------



## Pmrbfay

Me and my LV Favorite.


----------



## Weekend shopper

love2learn said:


> Such a great bag!


Thank you ☺


----------



## Weekend shopper

reginaPhalange said:


> Your bag is gorgeous, the reverse monogram is growing on me, I really want a bag in this print!


Thank you☺


----------



## Weekend shopper

Iamminda said:


> My companion today!


Beautiful bag and color


----------



## Iamminda

Weekend shopper said:


> Beautiful bag and color


Thanks so much WS!  Good to see you here


----------



## Emes

Have a feeling I'm going to get a lot of great use out of my unicorn purse [emoji4][emoji173]️
Getting my car inspected then running some errands at the mall


----------



## 4purse

My new Tuileries Pochette out running errands with me in this beautiful Spring day


----------



## manda331

4purse said:


> View attachment 3655913
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new Tuileries Pochette out running errands with me in this beautiful Spring day


I'm thinking of getting this cute piece! I love wristlet & pochettes. If you dont mind, can u show what fits inside please?[emoji6]


----------



## 4purse

manda331 said:


> I'm thinking of getting this cute piece! I love wristlet & pochettes. If you dont mind, can u show what fits inside please?[emoji6]


I will do that . It's such a versatile piece, I really like it. The canvas is noticeably softer than other bags which actually makes it more accommodating to items inside. I'm surprised how much I can put in it ... and my sunglasses!!!
I will post a pic.


----------



## manda331

4purse said:


> I will do that . It's such a versatile piece, I really like it. The canvas is noticeably softer than other bags which actually makes it more accommodating to items inside. I'm surprised how much I can put in it ... and my sunglasses!!!
> I will post a pic.


Awesome, thank you!  I saw your pic and I'm obsessing over it now!


----------



## fabuleux

Pochette Jour GM
Monogram Cobalt Stripes SS16


----------



## monkeechu

Took a quick pic, while looking around to see if anyone was wondering "Why is she taking a picture of her seat?!?!" [emoji23]


----------



## LVADIKManNiUi

My new PM in empreinte noir ❤❤❤❤


----------



## reginaPhalange

LVADIKManNiUi said:


> My new PM in empreinte noir [emoji173][emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]


This is gorgeous[emoji7] Congrats!


----------



## LVADIKManNiUi

reginaPhalange said:


> This is gorgeous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats!




Thank you 

I'm loving it but hoping for no glazing issue.
My alma ppm had the glazing melt which broke my heart. I love-love that bag. It's being sent to paris for repair


----------



## Addicted to bags

LVADIKManNiUi said:


> My new PM in empreinte noir ❤❤❤❤


Awesome! Welcome to the PM club


----------



## LVADIKManNiUi

Addicted to bags said:


> Awesome! Welcome to the PM club




Thank you


----------



## LVADIKManNiUi

reginaPhalange said:


> This is gorgeous[emoji7] Congrats!




Thank you


----------



## DsMOM




----------



## TraGiv

My Petit Noe


----------



## AnnaSteurer

a different kind of passenger seat. my MM NF is a little more than 1/2 year old now. i love the developing patina


----------



## QKay

AnnaSteurer said:


> View attachment 3659643
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a different kind of passenger seat. my MM NF is a little more than 1/2 year old now. i love the developing patina
> View attachment 3659641


What beautiful photos!


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

cocolainerose said:


> My mono Artsy and Cles! &#128522;&#128151;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2910303


So obsessed with this bag!


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

Peggieben said:


> View attachment 2910354
> 
> My NF GM


I always think this bag looks so classy with the sides gathered in. I think I am going to get the MM today


----------



## Jodee00

My new to me saumur 30


----------



## TraGiv

My Bloomsbury PM


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

Neverfull MM .... spring has arrived (at least for today)[emoji295]


----------



## Aliluvlv

AnnaSteurer said:


> View attachment 3659643
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a different kind of passenger seat. my MM NF is a little more than 1/2 year old now. i love the developing patina
> View attachment 3659641


Love this! [emoji4] [emoji605]  [emoji259]


----------



## Chubbs1212

Going wedding dress shopping with my Speedy B


----------



## AnnaSteurer

QKay said:


> What beautiful photos!





Aliluvlv said:


> Love this! [emoji4] [emoji605]  [emoji259]



thank you!!! i do love the way the canvas sparkles in the sun


----------



## frenchyo8

I'm riding shotgun and couldn't resist taking a pic of this beauty in the sun, matching my blue diamond accents on my ring [emoji4]


----------



## KoalaXJ

: )


----------



## fabuleux

frenchyo8 said:


> I'm riding shotgun and couldn't resist taking a pic of this beauty in the sun, matching my blue diamond accents on my ring [emoji4]
> View attachment 3660982


Such a beauty!


----------



## Addicted to bags

My PM is hanging out at the salon while I get a cut and color


----------



## myluvofbags

On my way to pick up something from LV


----------



## Skamanda

My newly hotstamped Neverfull


----------



## kprince

Picked up sushi for dinner last saturday with my Zippy Compact Wallet OM. [emoji173]


----------



## j19

AnnaSteurer said:


> View attachment 3659643
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a different kind of passenger seat. my MM NF is a little more than 1/2 year old now. i love the developing patina
> View attachment 3659641


Gorgeous photo!!


----------



## AllthingsLV

Me & my Speedy B!!!


----------



## Aoifs

AllthingsLV said:


> Me & my Speedy B!!!
> 
> View attachment 3664616


I have this bandeau reserved and would be using it on the same bag. Do you recommend it? Thank you


----------



## vintagelv18

My wonderful Speedy B 30! I just LVoe this bag!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Speedy B getting a bit too comfy in those nice leather seats from our loaner car while our oldie but goodie car is in the shop [emoji6]


----------



## Chobits1213

My neverfull mm


----------



## WickedLVoe

My Damier Azure Neverfull MM.


----------



## Pinksweater

Chobits1213 said:


> My neverfull mm


So pretty


----------



## Chelay@45

frenchyo8 said:


> I'm riding shotgun and couldn't resist taking a pic of this beauty in the sun, matching my blue diamond accents on my ring [emoji4]
> View attachment 3660982


WoW...


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 3665255
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speedy B getting a bit too comfy in those nice leather seats from our loaner car while our oldie but goodie car is in the shop [emoji6]



Beautiful Speedy B and love that charm!   Nice loaner car seat -- hope you get your car back soon


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful Speedy B and love that charm!   Nice loaner car seat -- hope you get your car back soon


Thanks L! Speedy b will get an extra day in the nice seats after all. They need more time (and money) to do the repairs. Comes to the same price as the Neverfull I was eyeballing last weekend and hoping to get soon... I guess it's a good thing responsible me took over so the car gets fixed first. [emoji19]


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Thanks L! Speedy b will get an extra day in the nice seats after all. They need more time (and money) to do the repairs. Comes to the same price as the Neverfull I was eyeballing last weekend and hoping to get soon... I guess it's a good thing responsible me took over so the car gets fixed first. [emoji19]



Oh yeah, I can relate (house repair or my dream Chanel) -- I suppose the house should come first


----------



## fabuleux




----------



## mrsinsyder

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3665685


Omg your first name is Fabuleux!


----------



## fabuleux

mrsinsyder said:


> Omg your first name is Fabuleux!


Haha! 
Almost!


----------



## Aliluvlv

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3665685


Really gorgeous! Looks new too [emoji3]


----------



## fabuleux

Aliluvlv said:


> Really gorgeous! Looks new too [emoji3]


I bought it last fall on a trip to New Orleans, so it's pretty new!


----------



## Addicted to bags

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3665685


Is that the 55? I traveled for the first time today with my 45 Eclipse B. I think I should have gotten a size up!?!


----------



## fabuleux

Addicted to bags said:


> Is that the 55? I traveled for the first time today with my 45 Eclipse B. I think I should have gotten a size up!?!


Nope. This is the 45. It's the perfect size in my opinion.  
It does not get too heavy, and I can use it for travel and for as an everyday bag when I need extra space.


----------



## Addicted to bags

Hmmm. Maybe I always over pack


----------



## Pickle123

fabuleux said:


> Nope. This is the 45. It's the perfect size in my opinion.
> It does not get too heavy, and I can use it for travel and for as an everyday bag when I need extra space.


I have a 45 as well and find it to be the perfect size. Being a 5'2", 100 lb woman, I only use it for travel. If it were any larger, I wouldn't be able to carry it. Yours is gorgeous BTW. I pack my makeup, hair stuff and a change of clothes (so if the airlines loses my checked bag, I'll be able to dress the next day and go shopping for some new clothes).


----------



## fabuleux

Pickle123 said:


> I have a 45 as well and find it to be the perfect size. Being a 5'2", 100 lb woman, I only use it for travel. If it were any larger, I wouldn't be able to carry it. Yours is gorgeous BTW. I pack my makeup, hair stuff and a change of clothes (so if the airlines loses my checked bag, I'll be able to dress the next day and go shopping for some new clothes).


Aww thanks! It took me two decades to buy a Keepall... but I don't regret it. It was a good purchase and it's a great bag. I now highly recommend it!


----------



## Pickle123

fabuleux said:


> Aww thanks! It took me two decades to buy a Keepall... but I don't regret it. It was a good purchase and it's a great bag. I now highly recommend it!


Haha......the keepall was actually my very first designer "bag". Seriously, no good purses but I looked f'ing good when I traveled.


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3665685


Absolutely LOVE this!!!


----------



## j19

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3665685


Stunning!


----------



## j19

Chobits1213 said:


> My neverfull mm


Love the interior!


----------



## Sarah03

This pretty Speedy made her debut today. It's the perfect bag for a spring day.


----------



## miss_chiff

fabuleux said:


> Haha!
> Almost!


Fabian???


----------



## Iamminda

Sarah03 said:


> This pretty Speedy made her debut today. It's the perfect bag for a spring day.
> View attachment 3666506


So pretty with the pink lining inside!  Great spring debut!


----------



## Sarah03

Iamminda said:


> So pretty with the pink lining inside!  Great spring debut!



Thank you! I just love that pink!


----------



## myluvofbags

Sarah03 said:


> This pretty Speedy made her debut today. It's the perfect bag for a spring day.
> View attachment 3666506


Love the print!


----------



## stacygimini

VLFashionGurl said:


> View attachment 3653661
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Her first day out...taken a while ago.



We are bag twins even the bandeaux is the same[emoji51][emoji8]


----------



## KoalaXJ

Getting flowers for dinner


----------



## viewwing

Sarah03 said:


> This pretty Speedy made her debut today. It's the perfect bag for a spring day.
> View attachment 3666506


Perfect! I bought the NF but am regretting not getting the speedy. Especially after your pic!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Jessihsia said:


> Getting flowers for dinner


So beautiful! [emoji4]


----------



## luvspurses

Jessihsia said:


> Getting flowers for dinner


bougainvilla is my favorite! so tropical : )


----------



## jcnc

j19 said:


> passenger seat on the train! It was empty for once so it was time for a photo shoot
> View attachment 3652151


OMG! Uncle Tetsu..... I miss their cheesecakes.. Was in Canada last year and fell in love with them


----------



## myluvofbags

stacygimini said:


> We are bag twins even the bandeaux is the same[emoji51][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3666929


Such a cutie


----------



## TraGiv

My replacement Speedy B 30.


----------



## j19

jcnc said:


> OMG! Uncle Tetsu..... I miss their cheesecakes.. Was in Canada last year and fell in love with them


The cheesecake is delicious!


----------



## KoalaXJ

Aliluvlv said:


> So beautiful! [emoji4]


Thanks girl : )


----------



## KoalaXJ

luvspurses said:


> bougainvilla is my favorite! so tropical : )


I didn't know the name of the flower but the color match perfectly with the dress I was wearing so I had to get it


----------



## APhiJill

Just got a new car (blue crush metallic 2017 Toyota Corolla). I'm heading  to work and Alma is riding shotgun


----------



## stacygimini

Non stop wearing her out, so light and comfy with a thicker strap!


----------



## Aoifs

Long weekend. Happy Easter!


----------



## Inferknight

Dropping off Easter gifts!


----------



## SapphireGem

Speedy B 30 napping on the passenger seat with her mouth wide open as usual. [emoji42]


----------



## shayna07

My Mono Speedy 25b soaking up the sun on this lovely day! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️ lVoe this bag!!!


----------



## Yuki85

stacygimini said:


> View attachment 3668257
> 
> Non stop wearing her out, so light and comfy with a thicker strap!



I think the yellow bee bag is more stylish [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## stacygimini

Yuki85 said:


> I think the yellow bee bag is more stylish [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]



[emoji51][emoji51][emoji51]


----------



## TraGiv

Me and my Epi Petit Noe are today's passengers


----------



## Jordyaddict

The bag that started it all and me being passengers off out for Easter today


----------



## Nivahra

Mini Bulldog and Babylone Chain BB [emoji7]


----------



## fabuleux

Nivahra said:


> View attachment 3669635
> 
> Mini Bulldog and Babylone Chain BB [emoji7]


Please tell me the dog is not a bag charm!


----------



## fabuleux

TraGiv said:


> Me and my Epi Petit Noe are today's passengers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3669551


Gorgeous!


----------



## Baglady777

Nivahra said:


> View attachment 3669635
> 
> Mini Bulldog and Babylone Chain BB [emoji7]


Love this bag!


----------



## bccgal

Nivahra said:


> View attachment 3669635
> 
> Mini Bulldog and Babylone Chain BB [emoji7]



Love your bag ( and cute little bulldog). I just got the Babylon chain bb in black and was wondering how you're liking yours? I love the leather.  So thick but yet so supple soft. Smells great too.


----------



## sfgiantsgirl

shayna07 said:


> My Mono Speedy 25b soaking up the sun on this lovely day! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️ lVoe this bag!!!
> View attachment 3669111



Your pic made me move out of my petite noe and back into my Speedy B mono [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## TraGiv

fabuleux said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you!


----------



## 23adeline

My new Alma in my new car


----------



## Nivahra

fabuleux said:


> Please tell me the dog is not a bag charm!



[emoji23][emoji106]


----------



## Nivahra

bccgal said:


> Love your bag ( and cute little bulldog). I just got the Babylon chain bb in black and was wondering how you're liking yours? I love the leather.  So thick but yet so supple soft. Smells great too.



I love this bag! The leather is fabulous, the size is perfect and the bag is so lightweight! The black one is also gorgeous [emoji7]


----------



## bccgal

Nivahra said:


> I love this bag! The leather is fabulous, the size is perfect and the bag is so lightweight! The black one is also gorgeous [emoji7]



I totally agree, the size is perfect. I really like the beige but was worried about it getting dirty . Happy to hear you love the bag too.


----------



## Scooch

Neverfull GM! My everything bag!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

DE speedy b 35. It's rainy so she's my choice for today.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Scooch said:


> Neverfull GM! My everything bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3670084


Beautiful! Looks new too [emoji1] Is that the pivoine interior? I'm thinking about getting the MM in this but wonder if there's any concerns about color transfer on Azur SLGs?


----------



## Scooch

I use a purse organizer that helps keep it clean, no color transfer on my azur cles. Been using it everyday for the past 2 months.


----------



## Bladeorade

This is such a great idea! How cool! ☺️


----------



## TraGiv

My new to me Pallas BB


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

Today's bag....
The Petite Noe [emoji173] from 2014


----------



## Aliluvlv

YOGAGIRL70 said:


> Today's bag....
> The Petite Noe [emoji173] from 2014
> View attachment 3671640


Wow! She looks beautiful! Great patina [emoji1]


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

Aliluvlv said:


> Wow! She looks beautiful! Great patina [emoji1]


Thank you!  The sun is finally out so time to get out spring and summer bags...


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

TraGiv said:


> My new to me Pallas BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3670602


Love the black leather against the mono canvas... very nice!


----------



## TraGiv

YOGAGIRL70 said:


> Love the black leather against the mono canvas... very nice!



Thank you!


----------



## j19

YOGAGIRL70 said:


> Today's bag....
> The Petite Noe [emoji173] from 2014
> View attachment 3671640


Love this bag


----------



## littlehanoi




----------



## YOGAGIRL70

j19 said:


> Love this bag



Thank you![emoji4]


----------



## Pinksweater

My Neverfull riding shotgun today


----------



## PamK

Newport on the road today!


----------



## fabuleux

PamK said:


> Newport on the road today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3672217


 bag twins!!! love this tote!


----------



## Pickle123

PamK said:


> Newport on the road today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3672217


Love, love this tote.


----------



## littlehanoi

PamK said:


> Newport on the road today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3672217



How big is it? Is it heavy with computer in?


----------



## PamK

fabuleux said:


> bag twins!!! love this tote!



Thanks, Fabuleux! [emoji4]


----------



## melroseco2000

Trevi PM riding dirty...


----------



## PamK

Pickle123 said:


> Love, love this tote.



Thanks so much! It's new, and I'm really enjoying it! [emoji1]


----------



## PamK

littlehanoi said:


> How big is it? Is it heavy with computer in?



It is "squarish" - about 15 1/2 by 15 on the outside. I haven't put a computer in it yet, but it would certainly hold a laptop. It isn't too heavy, but it is a substantial bag with beautiful leather trim and a microfiber interior. I was sold on the external and internal zipped pockets and 3 other sleeves!


----------



## Aliluvlv

PamK said:


> Newport on the road today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3672217


Gorgeous! [emoji177]


----------



## PamK

Aliluvlv said:


> Gorgeous! [emoji177]



Thank you so much! [emoji1]


----------



## littlehanoi

PamK said:


> It is "squarish" - about 15 1/2 by 15 on the outside. I haven't put a computer in it yet, but it would certainly hold a laptop. It isn't too heavy, but it is a substantial bag with beautiful leather trim and a microfiber interior. I was sold on the external and internal zipped pockets and 3 other sleeves!



Thank you very much. This is really nice bag!


----------



## kkfiregirl

fabuleux said:


> Haha!
> Almost!



Hmm ... Fabrizio or Fabien


----------



## PamK

littlehanoi said:


> Thank you very much. This is really nice bag!



Thank you!! [emoji4]


----------



## fabuleux

kkfiregirl said:


> Hmm ... Fabrizio or Fabien


or Francis, Franck, Florent, Frédéric, Firmin, Félix, Florentin, ... so many possibilities!


----------



## kkfiregirl

fabuleux said:


> or Francis, Franck, Florent, Frédéric, Firmin, Félix, Florentin, ... so many possibilities!



Nah I was more thinking along the lines of 'fab' [emoji14]

Of course I don't expect you to tell everyone on the forum your name, professor [emoji6][emoji4]


----------



## Addicted to bags

PamK said:


> Newport on the road today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3672217


Love this bag! Would one of you mind posting a pic of the interior for me? I may have to come back from ban island for this TIA!


----------



## 23adeline

City Steamer


----------



## PamK

Addicted to bags said:


> Love this bag! Would one of you mind posting a pic of the interior for me? I may have to come back from ban island for this TIA!



Hope this helps! There are 3 sleeves and a zippered internal pocket.


----------



## fabuleux

23adeline said:


> City Steamer
> 
> View attachment 3672911


Gorgeous!


----------



## richy2010

My preloved KA45B is keeping me company on the from drive SD to SF today


----------



## Addicted to bags

PamK said:


> Hope this helps! There are 3 sleeves and a zippered internal pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3672985


Thank you for interior shots PamK. I'm going to head out to LV this weekend and take a look at this beauty. Oh I hope I don't love it!!


----------



## PamK

Addicted to bags said:


> Thank you for interior shots PamK. I'm going to head out to LV this weekend and take a look at this beauty. Oh I hope I don't love it!!



Good Luck Addicted to bags! Looking forward to your reveal!! [emoji1][emoji177] I also looked at the Tote Explorer in Eclipse, which was very nice, but not as detailed as the Newport.


----------



## young breezy

23adeline said:


> City Steamer
> 
> View attachment 3672911


Gorgeous!


----------



## doreen999




----------



## Olympia177

[emoji173]️


----------



## LakeLake

23adeline said:


> City Steamer
> 
> View attachment 3672911


The City Steamer is so beautiful and that olive colour just looks so scrumptious! I think you're very lucky to have that bag


----------



## tlo

Carrying Montaigne MM   Trying to decide if she stays or if she goes   I live the bag but I have it in empreinte and also have Brittany.


----------



## LVLVer

Jessihsia said:


> Getting flowers for dinner



I think the pink interior on this bag looks so pretty with the ebene print!


----------



## Jordyaddict

Taking her out for her first outing Miss favourite mm


----------



## LV_4ever

New Michael Kors strap on my Alma. [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Sophie-Rose

irishjj said:


> Running around the city today with my handy TP26[emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3233252



I know this is an older post, but the TP26 is my current obsession!! 
I want it mainly to use as a clutch so was wondering how you like it..
Also could you include a picture of how you attached the wrist straps? I'n loving the idea of the strap!!! 

Thanks


----------



## cocolv

TraGiv said:


> My new to me Pallas BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3670602



This bag is in my rotation now. I love [emoji173]️ it. I like how I can change the strap on it as well. I can use it with my shorter black steamer bag strap or my mono P metis strap. I love this style so much I recently purchased the Pallas clutch in marine so I could throw it into a larger bag when needed & grab it with all my necessities. Enjoy this great bag.


----------



## huskylady17

Sophie-Rose said:


> I know this is an older post, but the TP26 is my current obsession!!
> I want it mainly to use as a clutch so was wondering how you like it..
> Also could you include a picture of how you attached the wrist straps? I'n loving the idea of the strap!!!
> 
> Thanks



I am waiting on that too.  Love it.


----------



## bccgal

23adeline said:


> My new Alma in my new car
> View attachment 3669964
> 
> View attachment 3669965



Love this Alma.  You're so lucky to have one. I've called customer service and my SA can't find one anywhere in the US. Completely gone .  . Congrats on the new car too.


----------



## sachina




----------



## fabuleux

LV_4ever said:


> View attachment 3677523
> 
> New Michael Kors strap on my Alma. [emoji7][emoji7]


Looks great!


----------



## LoVe

LV_4ever said:


> View attachment 3677523
> 
> New Michael Kors strap on my Alma. [emoji7][emoji7]



I'm not one for animal/snake prints but, boy, doesn't that strap look good against white.


----------



## TraGiv

cocolv said:


> This bag is in my rotation now. I love [emoji173]️ it. I like how I can change the strap on it as well. I can use it with my shorter black steamer bag strap or my mono P metis strap. I love this style so much I recently purchased the Pallas clutch in marine so I could throw it into a larger bag when needed & grab it with all my necessities. Enjoy this great bag.



Thanks!


----------



## lvoeforever

Today my new Empreinte Pochette Metis.


----------



## reginaPhalange

lvoeforever said:


> Today my new Empreinte Pochette Metis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3681140


It looks gorgeous, perfect for the warmer weather!


----------



## Ruby2s

Quick trip to the salon


----------



## Zabear

Girolata in Magnolia!


----------



## myluvofbags

Zabear said:


> View attachment 3681312
> 
> 
> Girolata in Magnolia!


What a beauty!


----------



## Zabear

myluvofbags said:


> What a beauty!



Thank you!!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Zabear said:


> View attachment 3681312
> 
> 
> Girolata in Magnolia!



What a baauty[emoji170][emoji7]


----------



## tlo

Going to check out the new releases


----------



## LVandChis

Zabear said:


> View attachment 3681312
> 
> 
> Girolata in Magnolia!



So beautiful!


----------



## Iamminda

tlo said:


> Going to check out the new releases
> 
> View attachment 3681927


Love the tassels on this beauty!  Looking forward to your new reveals


----------



## tlo

Iamminda said:


> Love the tassels on this beauty!  Looking forward to your new reveals



Thank you Iamminda.  I love those tassels too


----------



## stonefox11

My 5 year old Trevi Pm[emoji5]


----------



## DsMOM

I don't use this enough.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

LV_4ever said:


> View attachment 3677523
> 
> New Michael Kors strap on my Alma. [emoji7][emoji7]


what an awesome way to update your alma. it looks very very nice!


----------



## missconvy

Maiden voyage [emoji5]


----------



## fabuleux

Sophie-Rose said:


> I know this is an older post, but the TP26 is my current obsession!!
> I want it mainly to use as a clutch so was wondering how you like it..
> Also could you include a picture of how you attached the wrist straps? I'n loving the idea of the strap!!!
> 
> Thanks


Get the Pochette Voyage instead of the TP26. It will make for a far superior clutch. The TP26 really looks like a Toiletry Pouch in real life.


----------



## Tropezienne

I don't carry much else these days...


----------



## NWGal

Quick errands!


----------



## emjay67

I just spent the last 30 minutes scrolling through these photos. Thanks for the eye candy, everyone! Beautiful, beautiful bags! (and car interiors! )


----------



## TangerineKandy

About to sit in the passenger seat [emoji4]


----------



## FancyPants77

NWGal said:


> Quick errands!
> 
> View attachment 3683599



Perfect errand bag. Love it!!


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

Rainy day


----------



## missconvy

YOGAGIRL70 said:


> Rainy day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3684850



I just love the damier ebene with a pop of color vernis [emoji5] thanks for sharing


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

missconvy said:


> I just love the damier ebene with a pop of color vernis [emoji5] thanks for sharing



Thank YOU![emoji4]


----------



## tlo

Me Jersey for [emoji299]️ off an on. Love this bag. Perfect size tote for me.


----------



## 4pinklady9

tlo said:


> Me Jersey for [emoji299]️ off an on. Love this bag. Perfect size tote for me.
> 
> View attachment 3685218


This bag and charm are gorgeous together.


----------



## FancyPants77

tlo said:


> Me Jersey for [emoji299]️ off an on. Love this bag. Perfect size tote for me.
> 
> View attachment 3685218



Love the color combination on this beauty. So pretty!


----------



## Iamminda

tlo said:


> Me Jersey for [emoji299]️ off an on. Love this bag. Perfect size tote for me.
> 
> View attachment 3685218


Congrats on this beauty!!!  The charm looks great on it.


----------



## pwecious_323

She was in my passenger seat today. Haven't used her for awhile so took her out and dressed up her in patches today. What you all think?


----------



## simplyhappy

pwecious_323 said:


> She was in my passenger seat today. Haven't used her for awhile so took her out and dressed up her in patches today. What you all think?



The patches and fur ball are so cute! Great Epi bag [emoji169]


----------



## lvoeforever

pwecious_323 said:


> She was in my passenger seat today. Haven't used her for awhile so took her out and dressed up her in patches today. What you all think?



Looks sweet and modern! I like it a lot


----------



## reginaPhalange

pwecious_323 said:


> She was in my passenger seat today. Haven't used her for awhile so took her out and dressed up her in patches today. What you all think?


I love this colour!


----------



## Missydora

tlo said:


> Me Jersey for [emoji299]️ off an on. Love this bag. Perfect size tote for me.
> 
> View attachment 3685218


Wow!  Such a beautiful looking bag that matches your car interior and so does the bag charm.


----------



## TraGiv

Today's passenger was my Speedy B 30.


----------



## tlo

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on this beauty!!!  The charm looks great on it.


Thank you Iamminda.  I'm really enjoying this bag!


----------



## tlo

4pinklady9 said:


> This bag and charm are gorgeous together.


Thank you 4pinklady9


----------



## tlo

Missydora said:


> Wow!  Such a beautiful looking bag that matches your car interior and so does the bag charm.



Thank you Missydora  I like a little matchy matchy  LOL


----------



## Yuki85

Me and my speedy 30


----------



## Ruby2s

YOGAGIRL70 said:


> Today's bag....
> The Petite Noe [emoji173] from 2014
> View attachment 3671640



LVOE this bag!! Waiting to receive tomorrow one I snagged on Fashionphile and I'm sooo excited ::happy-dance::


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

Ruby2s said:


> LVOE this bag!! Waiting to receive tomorrow one I snagged on Fashionphile and I'm sooo excited ::happy-dance::


Congrats!  The PN is a great classic LV piece.... I LoVe mine.  Also I don't think it is that hard to keep it clean... some are afraid of the vachetta base, but mine is still pretty clean after about 3 yrs.  Be sure to post a pic when she arrives.


----------



## LVADIKManNiUi

My empreinte montaigne MM in marine rouge


----------



## Tiffany April

My Neonoe ❤️


----------



## Ruby2s

YOGAGIRL70 said:


> Congrats!  The PN is a great classic LV piece.... I LoVe mine.  Also I don't think it is that hard to keep it clean... some are afraid of the vachetta base, but mine is still pretty clean after about 3 yrs.  Be sure to post a pic when she arrives.



Thanks, I will !


----------



## Zabear

Babylone bb chain


----------



## PamK

Trying to rally some spring weather with SC! [emoji253]


----------



## Iamminda

PamK said:


> Trying to rally some spring weather with SC! [emoji253]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3688724


Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## missconvy

PamK said:


> Trying to rally some spring weather with SC! [emoji253]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3688724


What a unique color bag! So springy, especially with the scarf! Beautiful!


----------



## FancyPants77

LVADIKManNiUi said:


> My empreinte montaigne MM in marine rouge



Love this shade of blue so much. Beautiful!


----------



## FancyPants77

PamK said:


> Trying to rally some spring weather with SC! [emoji253]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3688724



Love this bag so much. Gorgeous color to bring out for spring


----------



## goldenfountain

Lunch break outside the office 

Oh no i shouldve posted it in the "in action" thread!! Sorry mod!


----------



## PamK

Iamminda said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!!!



Thank you so much, lamminda! [emoji4]


----------



## PamK

missconvy said:


> What a unique color bag! So springy, especially with the scarf! Beautiful!



Thanks missconvy! For the past few years, it's been my April/May go-to! [emoji255]


----------



## PamK

FancyPants77 said:


> Love this bag so much. Gorgeous color to bring out for spring



Thank you, FancyPants77! Spring is sure slow to show up around these parts! [emoji254]


----------



## LVADIKManNiUi

FancyPants77 said:


> Love this shade of blue so much. Beautiful!



Thank you so much


----------



## Ruby2s

YOGAGIRL70 said:


> Congrats!  The PN is a great classic LV piece.... I LoVe mine.  Also I don't think it is that hard to keep it clean... some are afraid of the vachetta base, but mine is still pretty clean after about 3 yrs.  Be sure to post a pic when she arrives.



Here she is! Really pretty ::love eyes::
I can't stop looking at her.  

Without flash


And with flash


----------



## myluvofbags

This pretty babe


----------



## Baglady777

tlo said:


> Me Jersey for [emoji299]️ off an on. Love this bag. Perfect size tote for me.
> 
> View attachment 3685218



This is so pretty - love the color combination. It looks so fresh.


----------



## tlo

Baglady777 said:


> This is so pretty - love the color combination. It looks so fresh.



Thank you Baglady777  I really like this bag!!


----------



## melroseco2000

Epi Electric Alma GM


----------



## wintotty

Finally sunny outside


----------



## j19

wintotty said:


> Finally sunny outside


Love this!


----------



## ShoegalMel

I love this bag!  (Still have the plastic on the lock.  Lame.)


----------



## myluvofbags

ShoegalMel said:


> I love this bag!  (Still have the plastic on the lock.  Lame.)


Pretty, I just got this in empriente and also plan on keeping the plastic on the bottom plate part [emoji6]


----------



## FancyPants77

ShoegalMel said:


> I love this bag!  (Still have the plastic on the lock.  Lame.)



Beautiful! Haha when I got my saint germain bb I wanted to keep the film on the bottom portion of the S-Lock as well but the SA told me it can actually ruin it if it stays on too long. If only the S-Lock wasn't prone to scratches it would look perfect forever. But once you do take the film off you get used to the idea of the plate getting wear and tear from loving and using your bag. I love your bag- so pretty!


----------



## daffyleigh

On our way anniversary gift shopping for my husband!❤️


----------



## allyloupuppy

I adore this Alma


----------



## Ruby2s

wintotty said:


> Finally sunny outside



Love the bear charm [emoji173]️


----------



## wintotty

Ruby2s said:


> Love the bear charm [emoji173]️



Thanks! I think I'm addicted to the Thomas bear, need to get more for sure!


----------



## Missydora

My little companion. Love her lots.


----------



## cocolv

allyloupuppy said:


> I adore this Alma
> 
> View attachment 3692738



I would shy away from that color automatically but man....that's a beautiful bag. I would be staring at you in the mall, salivating. I have to start looking at bags with color. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## camalie

This vintage beauty is riding shotgun with me today ❤️


----------



## belleenchanted

allyloupuppy said:


> I adore this Alma
> 
> View attachment 3692738



OMG love this beauty!
What's the name of this color and which year was it from?


----------



## myluvofbags

PM and my work stuff


----------



## allyloupuppy

Thanks! Blues are not hard to match at all, at least not with my wardrobe 


cocolv said:


> I would shy away from that color automatically but man....that's a beautiful bag. I would be staring at you in the mall, salivating. I have to start looking at bags with color. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## allyloupuppy

belleenchanted said:


> OMG love this beauty!
> What's the name of this color and which year was it from?


Thanks, it's one of my favorites. It is called bleuet and I bought it in 2015


----------



## LV_4ever

[emoji178]


----------



## DsMOM

One of my favorites.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Perfect combination


----------



## Loulouuk

In the passenger seat with me today, lvoe her!


----------



## bh4me

my Rubens clutch


----------



## MommyDaze

My sidekick while driving my kids 'over the river and through the woods'.


----------



## Iamminda

MommyDaze said:


> My sidekick while driving my kids 'over the river and through the woods'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3698266


This bag is gorgeous-- may I ask what is the name of this bag?  Thanks.


----------



## MommyDaze

Iamminda said:


> This bag is gorgeous-- may I ask what is the name of this bag?  Thanks.


Thanks. It's a Sac Louis. They are no longer available from LV, but you can find them on the resale market from time to time.


----------



## lvoe nyc




----------



## chasy.price

Pomme rodeo with pomme crossbody strap. One of my most beloved prizes.


----------



## fabuleux

chasy.price said:


> View attachment 3698980
> 
> 
> Pomme rodeo with pomme crossbody strap. One of my most beloved prizes.


So pretty!


----------



## Iamminda

chasy.price said:


> View attachment 3698980
> 
> 
> Pomme rodeo with pomme crossbody strap. One of my most beloved prizes.


Pomme is so gorgeous!!


----------



## historygal

chasy.price said:


> View attachment 3698980
> 
> 
> Pomme rodeo with pomme crossbody strap. One of my most beloved prizes.



Love!  You had me at Pomme...[emoji173]️[emoji519][emoji173]️


----------



## huskylady17




----------



## pale_septembre

23adeline said:


> My new Alma in my new car
> View attachment 3669964
> 
> View attachment 3669965



This is gorgeous. I'm not familiar with it. What is the name of the pattern?


----------



## bccgal

pale_septembre said:


> This is gorgeous. I'm not familiar with it. What is the name of the pattern?


Hi I think it's called the night lights collection.  I have been trying to find it since I saw this pic. It's on the website and says "call to purchase ". Before it said call for availability but my SA says there's still none in stock. . Not giving up yet.


----------



## valcat




----------



## Aliluvlv

chasy.price said:


> View attachment 3698980
> 
> 
> Pomme rodeo with pomme crossbody strap. One of my most beloved prizes.


Wow! Gorgeous[emoji1]


----------



## Saraja

DsMOM said:


> One of my favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3696078



Is this the Cabas?  She looks amazing.


----------



## Saraja




----------



## DsMOM

Saraja said:


> Is this the Cabas?  She looks amazing.



Thanks! Yes. Cabas Mezzo.


----------



## SpeedyJC

Mc Trouville and my mono cles.


----------



## Sandy1017

Delightful MM nice and slouchy.


----------



## Scooch

My new love! Will be using her for a long time!


----------



## Lillis

Sandy1017 said:


> Delightful MM nice and slouchy.


How old is your beuty?


----------



## Sandy1017

Lillis said:


> How old is your beuty?


I got her in September of last year so about 8 months!


----------



## Sandy1017

Scooch said:


> My new love! Will be using her for a long time!
> View attachment 3701359


She certainly is lovely!!! Love the charm too!


----------



## malealovelv

Electric Epi Alma PM in Amande with Berry trunk it bandeau


----------



## viewwing

malealovelv said:


> Electric Epi Alma PM in Amande with Berry trunk it bandeau


Perfect for spring!


----------



## pale_septembre




----------



## fabuleux

malealovelv said:


> Electric Epi Alma PM in Amande with Berry trunk it bandeau


Amande is absolutely stunning on the Alma!!!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

I cannot take a picture in the car as it's still dark outside! I live in the Future!  Running around shopping this morning with my MC Claudia & what's inside! I will be switching bags on Sunday!


----------



## pale_septembre

lovlouisvuitton said:


> I cannot take a picture in the car as it's still dark outside! I live in the Future!  Running around shopping this morning with my MC Claudia & what's inside! I will be switching bags on Sunday!
> 
> View attachment 3701658
> 
> 
> View attachment 3701659



Gorgeous. I especially love the multicolor monogram.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

pale_septembre said:


> Gorgeous. I especially love the multicolor monogram.



Thank you! 

I would have to say at least 60% of my collection are MC Handbags & SLG's!  It's my all time favorite line!


----------



## Lillis

pale_septembre said:


> View attachment 3701652


So happy to se that your leather on Neverfull looks just like mine on Delightful ❤️ I have almost just seen new Neverfull and the leather on the top is not shiny but it is on yours and mine so that menas that my bag is what it should be


----------



## doreen999

Almost the Weekend !!! [emoji259]


----------



## Aliluvlv

doreen999 said:


> View attachment 3702421
> 
> 
> Almost the Weekend !!! [emoji259]


Wow! Gorgeous all of it! [emoji16]


----------



## mak1203

QUOTE="doreen999, post: 31351558, member: 128608"]
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3702421


Almost the Weekend !!! [emoji259][/QUOTE]
Oh my--gorgeous x 2


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

An oldie (17) but definitely a goodie! I find my pochette kinda priceless. Too bad it's on the LV chopping block.


----------



## bABy Steffy

My newly re-discovered Petit Noé. Had the bag for 10 years and didn't like it for some (weird) reason.  Saw it in the closet last week and switched out on a WHIM and I'm in LOVE with it!  Going to carry her for another week or so and then store her away until December. Can't WAIT to carry this bag for Christmas!!!


----------



## UmmIbrahim

Mono Noe Mm chilling in the Jag
Got her this past February... i hardly ever see Noe around here so definetly unique.


----------



## UmmIbrahim

bABy Steffy said:


> View attachment 3703428
> 
> 
> My newly re-discovered Petit Noé. Had the bag for 10 years and didn't like it for some (weird) reason.  Saw it in the closet last week and switched out on a WHIM and I'm in LOVE with it!  Going to carry her for another week or so and then store her away until December. Can't WAIT to carry this bag for Christmas!!!


Gorgeous! That noe will be perfect Fall/winter bag and epi is practically indestructible!


----------



## Scully Piper

UmmIbrahim said:


> Mono Noe Mm chilling in the Jag
> Got her this past February... i hardly ever see Noe around here so definetly unique.


Very nice patina


----------



## luvspurses

UmmIbrahim said:


> Mono Noe Mm chilling in the Jag
> Got her this past February... i hardly ever see Noe around here so definetly unique.


so beautiful! i love the look of mellow vachetta against mono and noe is gorgeous. the best!


----------



## FAheartsLV721

My new speedy in action! Best of both worlds. Military by day and lv lover off duty!


----------



## FancyPants77

FAheartsLV721 said:


> My new speedy in action! Best of both worlds. Military by day and lv lover off duty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3703963



Perfection!! Love this beauty


----------



## TangerineKandy

My go to [emoji7]


----------



## luvprada

My new to me Speedy on its first outing. Squished on the side too many groceries taking up too much room


----------



## kprince

Bag and wallet combos from the last three weeks! [emoji173]


----------



## sachina

My 13years old MC Alma.  I recently started loving it again


----------



## missconvy

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> An oldie (17) but definitely a goodie! I find my pochette kinda priceless. Too bad it's on the LV chopping block.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3702987


gorgeous patina! 17 years and still looks great!


----------



## PIPET83




----------



## BAGLADY 3375

missconvy said:


> gorgeous patina! 17 years and still looks great!


Thanks! It's my favorite.


----------



## Liberty817

I am actually in the passenger seat as well. Beautiful day so breaking out this beauty!


----------



## Scully Piper

FAheartsLV721 said:


> My new speedy in action! Best of both worlds. Military by day and lv lover off duty!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3703963


Thank you for your service.


----------



## Iamminda

Liberty817 said:


> View attachment 3705293
> 
> 
> I am actually in the passenger seat as well. Beautiful day so breaking out this beauty!


Beautiful!  I always enjoy seeing a Kusama bag


----------



## Louislover73




----------



## Louislover73

Sperone BB


----------



## Liberty817

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful!  I always enjoy seeing a Kusama bag



Thanks love this bag!!!


----------



## Cams

My more than 10 years old Monty, Nm Pochette with coffee.


----------



## Jenergyup

My nano speedy with my small sized luggage tag with rooster in baby pink!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Today I am carrying my pistol pack'in MC Lodge GM with some of my other MC SLG's!  Different frame glasses but same Ray Ban sunglasses!  Sorry about the Flash! It was still really early in the morning when I took these pics!  My MC Lodge has hardly developed a patina! It still looks really New with just a slight color change.


----------



## missconvy

carrying my pochette to work with the OG strap. Seriously so comfortable. Like it's not even there.


----------



## FancyPants77

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Today I am carrying my pistol pack'in MC Lodge GM with some of my other MC SLG's!  Different frame glasses but same Ray Ban sunglasses!  Sorry about the Flash! It was still really early in the morning when I took these pics!  My MC Lodge has hardly developed a patina! It still looks really New with just a slight color change.
> View attachment 3706002
> 
> 
> View attachment 3706003



Love multicolor . You're right, there's barely any patina. Still looks brand new and beautiful


----------



## FancyPants77

missconvy said:


> View attachment 3706553
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carrying my pochette to work with the OG strap. Seriously so comfortable. Like it's not even there.



The strap and how thin the bag itself is fits so comfortably. I love how it doesn't fall off the shoulder and isn't uncomfortable or bulky for it being right under the arm. I used to have a neverfull pm and it sat high under the arm as well but was so uncomfortable because the straps wouldn't stay on the shoulder. So I appreciate the pochette so much more for its comfort and practicality. Love it!


----------



## j19

bABy Steffy said:


> View attachment 3703428
> 
> 
> My newly re-discovered Petit Noé. Had the bag for 10 years and didn't like it for some (weird) reason.  Saw it in the closet last week and switched out on a WHIM and I'm in LOVE with it!  Going to carry her for another week or so and then store her away until December. Can't WAIT to carry this bag for Christmas!!!


Love this!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Today something smaller & different! First time going out today my Rebecca Minkoff Love quilted small crossbody!  Way too early to take a pic in the car!  And I don't want to have to worry about it getting wet with this crazy weather!  Oh! I need to remove the tags!


----------



## miumiu2046

Went out in sunny weather with my trusty Twice bag today. [emoji6]


----------



## italianlolita

My ambre bucket is with me today...this was a wedding present from my husband that he got me 2 years ago...not to make this post sound like a woe is me...but this passenger seat is from DH's car...my car is in bad shape and I have to cut my losses and say goodbye...I will be borrowing his car for the next 5 years until my grad school student loan is paid off.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Just running errands yesterday with this little one! My MC Rift in white!


----------



## FancyPants77

italianlolita said:


> View attachment 3709726
> 
> 
> My ambre bucket is with me today...this was a wedding present from my husband that he got me 2 years ago...not to make this post sound like a woe is me...but this passenger seat is from DH's car...my car is in bad shape and I have to cut my losses and say goodbye...I will be borrowing his car for the next 5 years until my grad school student loan is paid off.



Love that bag! . Several years ago right after I graduated from college my dad's car was in bad shape and he didn't have money for a new one so I gave him my practically new car and my husband gave me his old car. All these years later, I look back at that time and realize what a blessing it was that I was able to use my husbands old car until we were in a better position financially to get a new one. It took years, but everything always works out in the end . Congrats on your grad school and in 5 years you're going to be in such a different place career-wise and financially that it will all have been worth it


----------



## FancyPants77

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Just running errands yesterday with this little one! My MC Rift in white!
> 
> View attachment 3710887
> 
> 
> View attachment 3710888



What a cutie!!! Love multicolor. So beautiful


----------



## missconvy

off to do some shopping with the bf!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

italianlolita said:


> View attachment 3709726
> 
> 
> My ambre bucket is with me today...this was a wedding present from my husband that he got me 2 years ago...not to make this post sound like a woe is me...but this passenger seat is from DH's car...my car is in bad shape and I have to cut my losses and say goodbye...I will be borrowing his car for the next 5 years until my grad school student loan is paid off.



That was one of my first LV bags many years ago! I remember thinking I was so FABulous every time I carried it...lol.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Did I happen to mention that the MC line is my absolute Favorite line?  Stepping out in style this morning with my MC Sologne in Black! Still very little patina! Maybe because I never actually use them? Just buy them & store them & put them away!  I  this designer line!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Here is my absolute favorite Handbag in my collection!  My MC Speedy Fringe 25  Handbag in white!  The patina is actually a very light even honey color IRL - But due to the weather (overcast & pouring down with rain outside!) the pics I took make it look darker then it actually is. Anyway I still  it!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Ms. Milla helping me run errands, and taking a moment to stop and smell the lilacs [emoji4]


----------



## ccbaggirl89

miumiu2046 said:


> Went out in sunny weather with my trusty Twice bag today. [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3708091


we're bag twins,  the twice


----------



## lvoe nyc

pop of color on a rainy day


----------



## missconvy

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Here is my absolute favorite Handbag in my collection!  My MC Speedy Fringe 25  Handbag in white!  The patina is actually a very light even honey color IRL - But due to the weather (overcast & pouring down with rain outside!) the pics I took make it look darker then it actually is. Anyway I still  it!
> View attachment 3712850
> 
> View attachment 3712851



Beautiful! How old is she?


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

missconvy said:


> Beautiful! How old is she?



Thank you! 
Made in 2006. Not bad for an 11 year old Handbag!


----------



## missconvy

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Thank you!
> Made in 2006. Not bad for an 11 year old Handbag!


Definitely!


----------



## SkeeWee1908

Speedy doing a little shopping just left Kendra Scott [emoji4]
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3713866


----------



## fabuleux

italianlolita said:


> View attachment 3709726
> 
> 
> My ambre bucket is with me today...this was a wedding present from my husband that he got me 2 years ago...not to make this post sound like a woe is me...but this passenger seat is from DH's car...my car is in bad shape and I have to cut my losses and say goodbye...I will be borrowing his car for the next 5 years until my grad school student loan is paid off.


OMG we don't see these old guys very often anymore. I remember when this collection was released. It was quite controversial at the time!


----------



## Daryll

Attempting to get into San Francisco with my Poche Document. I could walk across the bridge faster than the speed of traffic.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Yesterday something smaller & different! Going out with my Michael Kors Leather Ava small crossbody in black with GHW! It was way too early to take a pic in the car!  And I don't want to have to worry about it getting wet with this crazy weather!


----------



## Kitty157

Heading home from Niagara Falls!


----------



## Addicted to bags

I went out of the house with one bag but came home with another. I'm a bag tramp  but I couldn't resist purchasing my first Alma BB in a blue patent leather with the mono trim accents.


----------



## LakeLake

Addicted to bags said:


> View attachment 3719522
> View attachment 3719506
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went out of the house with one bag but came home with another. I'm a bag tramp  but I couldn't resist purchasing my first Alma BB in a blue patent leather with the mono trim accents.


Ooooohhhhhh my lord this is divine! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## fabuleux

Addicted to bags said:


> View attachment 3719522
> View attachment 3719506
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went out of the house with one bag but came home with another. I'm a bag tramp  but I couldn't resist purchasing my first Alma BB in a blue patent leather with the mono trim accents.


I think this bag looks great! I love the patent leather combined with the Mono details.


----------



## tlo

Not in my passenger seat yet. We've got rain [emoji299]️ coming for the next three days so Jersey tote is loaded and ready.


----------



## BagLady14

Addicted to bags said:


> View attachment 3719522
> View attachment 3719506
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went out of the house with one bag but came home with another. I'm a bag tramp  but I couldn't resist purchasing my first Alma BB in a blue patent leather with the mono trim accents.


I love it..  and the zipper pulls are different.  Very cool bag


----------



## dbaum

tlo said:


> Not in my passenger seat yet. We've got rain [emoji299]️ coming for the next three days so Jersey tote is loaded and ready.
> 
> View attachment 3719850



Wouldn't that Jersey be perfect for rain days? Carefree tote I am sure!!! Very nice. It's on my wishlist!!!


----------



## tlo

dbaum said:


> Wouldn't that Jersey be perfect for rain days? Carefree tote I am sure!!! Very nice. It's on my wishlist!!!



Thank you dbaum!!!!  It's a great tote!  I highly recommend it!


----------



## Sandy1017

My new baby riding shotgun!! GM!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Heading out the door yesterday for Lunch & Dinner with my MC Boulogne Handbag in black!  I tried taking pics in the car & all I got was flash!  Only been taken out a couple of times!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Addicted to bags said:


> View attachment 3719522
> View attachment 3719506
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went out of the house with one bag but came home with another. I'm a bag tramp  but I couldn't resist purchasing my first Alma BB in a blue patent leather with the mono trim accents.


I LOVE this new Alma bb! All of the details are amazing! [emoji1]


----------



## Addicted to bags

Aliluvlv said:


> I LOVE this new Alma bb! All of the details are amazing! [emoji1]


Thank you Aliluvlv. This is the first Alma BB that I just couldn't resist even though I said to myself I wasn't going to by another handbag this year!!!! lol..... It also comes in a fuschia shade if I can tempt anyone else.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Again something different! And another purchase from their website! I am really loving the Rebecca Minkoff range!  This bag is stunning IRL! And smells divine!  My new Rebecca Minkoff Leather Geo Khaki quilted Jumbo Love crossbody Handbag with GHW!  And the tassel bag charm I purchased just for this bag! Going to take out for a test run, if the weather lets me!


----------



## ChrislovesLV

This cutie. Meet Nico, in his LV


----------



## LVandChis

ChrislovesLV said:


> This cutie. Meet Nico, in his LV



Best passenger ever. He looks great in his very own LV. I love it.


----------



## Addicted to bags

ChrislovesLV said:


> This cutie. Meet Nico, in his LV


I need one of those for my dog!!! Too cute and funny. Do you worry about the vachetta leather? Just kidding....


----------



## luvspurses

ChrislovesLV said:


> This cutie. Meet Nico, in his LV


love him!!!


----------



## fabuleux

ChrislovesLV said:


> This cutie. Meet Nico, in his LV


OMG gorgeous dog!


----------



## courtneyh

My work "bag"!! Great to throw a few things in to take to work!


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

ChrislovesLV said:


> This cutie. Meet Nico, in his LV


OMG!!! he is adorable!!!! so handsome!!


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

malealovelv said:


> Electric Epi Alma PM in Amande with Berry trunk it bandeau


this is soooooo beautiful!!


----------



## Scully Piper

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Again something different! And another purchase from their website! I am really loving the Rebecca Minkoff range!  This bag is stunning IRL! And smells divine!  My new Rebecca Minkoff Leather Geo Khaki quilted Jumbo Love crossbody Handbag with GHW!  And the tassel bag charm I purchased just for this bag! Going to take out for a test run, if the weather lets me!
> 
> View attachment 3721136


Gorgeous!


----------



## Aliluvlv

ChrislovesLV said:


> This cutie. Meet Nico, in his LV


LOVE [emoji173]


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Scully Piper said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you!


----------



## italianlolita

ChrislovesLV said:


> This cutie. Meet Nico, in his LV


 Love him!! Is he an Italian greyhound? I have a 2 year old Italian greyhound named Bailey!


----------



## FreAnne

First time taking her out. VS semi annual sale here we come!


----------



## FreAnne

Kitty157 said:


> View attachment 3719227
> 
> Heading home from Niagara Falls!



I Love my my Bosphore too!


----------



## cwool

Work week combo


----------



## myluvofbags

FreAnne said:


> View attachment 3722367
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time taking her out. VS semi annual sale here we come!


So beautiful, especially against the black seats


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Speedy b 35, the strap is inside the bag.


----------



## FreAnne

myluvofbags said:


> So beautiful, especially against the black seats



Thank you! it is!


----------



## DsMOM

This weeks bag. I'm loving it.


----------



## vampy13

Love your Speedy!


----------



## Chobits1213

Lovely day outside with my neo Noe .


----------



## Roxannek

Headed to town in my brand new car with my brand new bag! It's a beautiful day in East Texas!


----------



## fabuleux




----------



## melroseco2000

My oldie but goodie Summer workhorse.  My very first LV from 2009. [emoji173]️
View attachment 3724157


----------



## melroseco2000

melroseco2000 said:


> My oldie but goodie Summer workhorse.  My very first LV from 2009. [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3724157


----------



## AndreaM99

Metis in Aurore! I love, love this bag!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Heading out the door dressed with Denim distress! My LE Blue Denim patchwork speedy!   This bag is gorgeous IRL.  Now if only I can decide to actually use it?


----------



## Iamminda

AndreaM99 said:


> Metis in Aurore! I love, love this bag!


Another gorgeous Metis Hobo you have -- so pretty!


----------



## highheeladdict

Pochette Accessoires NM and my Pigalle Follies 120 (I don`t drive in heels)


----------



## luv2bling

highheeladdict said:


> Pochette Accessoires NM and my Pigalle Follies 120 (I don`t drive in heels)
> View attachment 3728348


  Red Bottoms!


----------



## Aliluvlv

highheeladdict said:


> Pochette Accessoires NM and my Pigalle Follies 120 (I don`t drive in heels)
> View attachment 3728348


Beautiful! Such a great pic too. I had to laugh at your comment (you don't drive in heels) I can't walk in heels (esp like those beauties!) let alone drive in them, but hats off to you - they're amazing!


----------



## BagLady14

My new bag.
One Handle flap


----------



## BagLady14

Oops, wrong picture.  Sorry


----------



## Tiffany April

My new backpack..


----------



## eggz716

Tournelle


----------



## fabuleux

eggz716 said:


> View attachment 3730709
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tournelle


Looks good!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Going shopping today with my Black Epi Mabillon Backpack!  I cannot believe I purchased this way back in the 90's!  Showing my age.


----------



## fyn72

Pallas BB Rose Ballerine [emoji254]


----------



## YClovesLV

Neverfull Monogram V


----------



## MahoganyQT

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Going shopping today with my Black Epi Mabillon Backpack!  I cannot believe I purchased this way back in the 90's!  Showing my age.
> View attachment 3731023



Great bag! I purchased mine in 2001 and still use it regularly. It has a sentimental value because it was the first LV that I purchased with my own money!


----------



## Pmrbfay

My pre-loved Cabas Mezzo.


----------



## paula3boys

Waiting in Starbucks drive thru


----------



## kprince

Lunch trip to my favorite store.


----------



## fyn72

Speedy b 25


----------



## bccgal

fyn72 said:


> Speedy b 25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3732448



Hi. Love this bag. May I ask where yours is made? I would love to find a France one.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Celebrating with a surprise party tonight for my very dear friend who had stage 3 bowel cancer & has come out the other side!  15 Months of emotional hell!  They are going back to work on Monday! So I need a BIG bag to carry & hide "Gifts!"  My Large Epi leather Noe!  I nicked named it the "Bermuda triangle!"  Oh my! I Purchased it way back in 1990?  Celebrating Now Cancer FREE!


----------



## WickedLVoe

My Neo noe in black.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Something way smaller for going out today!  My MG Danube Bag.  Nice & Compact! Fits my MC Zippy, mobile, lip balm & MC key case.


----------



## Roxannek

Addicted to bags said:


> View attachment 3719522
> View attachment 3719506
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went out of the house with one bag but came home with another. I'm a bag tramp  but I couldn't resist purchasing my first Alma BB in a blue patent leather with the mono trim accents.


OMG!! That is absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## bccgal

Addicted to bags said:


> View attachment 3719522
> View attachment 3719506
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went out of the house with one bag but came home with another. I'm a bag tramp  but I couldn't resist purchasing my first Alma BB in a blue patent leather with the mono trim accents.


Hi. This is beautiful.  I'm actually considering this one. I was waiting for the Reverse Pochette Metis but I've always liked the Alma BB. This would be my everyday bag. May I ask how you're liking it? I worry about it scratching easily because of the smooth leather.  I do wish they used the microfiber on the inside but I don't mind the textile lining. May I ask where yours is made?  I would imagine these are made in France. . Still trying to decide.


----------



## Addicted to bags

bccgal said:


> Hi. This is beautiful.  I'm actually considering this one. I was waiting for the Reverse Pochette Metis but I've always liked the Alma BB. This would be my everyday bag. May I ask how you're liking it? I worry about it scratching easily because of the smooth leather.  I do wish they used the microfiber on the inside but I don't mind the textile lining. May I ask where yours is made?  I would imagine these are made in France. . Still trying to decide.


Thank you bccgal. My bag is made in France and I haven't had to worry about scratches at all. Fingerprints are another matter. I always have hand lotion on so I'm constantly wiping it. But it comes right off and if I stop being OCD it's a nice bag. I do downsize my wallet when using this bag but I do that too with my pochette metis in Noir Empreinte.


----------



## bccgal

Addicted to bags said:


> Thank you bccgal. My bag is made in France and I haven't had to worry about scratches at all. Fingerprints are another matter. I always have hand lotion on so I'm constantly wiping it. But it comes right off and if I stop being OCD it's a nice bag. I do downsize my wallet when using this bag but I do that too with my pochette metis in Noir Empreinte.


Hi. Thank you so much.  I'm the same way.  I'm so OCD I don't use much lotion but I still wash my hands before using my bag. Especially leather . I thought these would be France. Usually the special ones are. My  SA has me on the list for the Reverse Metis but with all the issues I've read about and there's no guarantee where it'll be made I'm having second thoughts. And I'm not sure I'll like the flap.  I usually have zippers because I mostly keep it open for easier access.  The Compact zippy is my only wallet now. I've sold my others because this one is my favorite and I figured I only need one for now. But I don't carry much. So the wallet , a small pack of tissues, my DE Cles and Mini Pochette and phone will pretty much what I'll have daily. Its such a hard decision.  They're both about the same price too. So leather over canvas too. I love the Speedy too but it's almost impossible to find a France one. May I ask how you like the Metis? Do you like the Alma BB over the PM? I was even thinking about the Mon Monagram Speedy B 25. I sold my monogram Speedy B 25 because I worried about the Vachetta. The new World Tour can be ordered without the stickers and can be black handles but it only comes in a 30. This will be my only bag for awhile so I have to be completely sure.


----------



## Addicted to bags

bccgal said:


> Hi. Thank you so much.  I'm the same way.  I'm so OCD I don't use much lotion but I still wash my hands before using my bag. Especially leather . I thought these would be France. Usually the special ones are. My  SA has me on the list for the Reverse Metis but with all the issues I've read about and there's no guarantee where it'll be made I'm having second thoughts. And I'm not sure I'll like the flap.  I usually have zippers because I mostly keep it open for easier access.  The Compact zippy is my only wallet now. I've sold my others because this one is my favorite and I figured I only need one for now. But I don't carry much. So the wallet , a small pack of tissues, my DE Cles and Mini Pochette and phone will pretty much what I'll have daily. Its such a hard decision.  They're both about the same price too. So leather over canvas too. I love the Speedy too but it's almost impossible to find a France one. May I ask how you like the Metis? Do you like the Alma BB over the PM? I was even thinking about the Mon Monagram Speedy B 25. I sold my monogram Speedy B 25 because I worried about the Vachetta. The new World Tour can be ordered without the stickers and can be black handles but it only comes in a 30. This will be my only bag for awhile so I have to be completely sure.


To be honest, I use my Pochette Metis more than my Alma but one reason for that is that I've had the PM for about 4 months longer. It sounds like what you carry would be perfect for either bag. For me the PM in Empreinte is lower maintenance, don't have to worry about fingerprints and I don't mind the flap and because the bag is flatter is lays more comfortably when worn cross body. 
I did buy my first speedy b 25 in the new Epi version but I've decided I'm not a Speedy girl. The bag opening for me is annoying (and I have the wider version), it's tough getting things in and out and it's just too wide a bag for me to wear even on my shoulder. I constantly bump into things. Now partially that's because it's the Epi leather so its very firm, a canvas version would be better. If you are looking for a larger bag thats super easy to carry and low maintenance in my opinion its the NeoNoe. I much prefer the NN to the speedy personally. 
The Alma BB I consider to be a little more dressy and I treat her as such. Back to my OCD-ness because of the patent leather, lol.

Good luck with your decision! Let me know what you decide.


----------



## bccgal

Addicted to bags said:


> To be honest, I use my Pochette Metis more than my Alma but one reason for that is that I've had the PM for about 4 months longer. It sounds like what you carry would be perfect for either bag. For me the PM in Empreinte is lower maintenance, don't have to worry about fingerprints and I don't mind the flap and because the bag is flatter is lays more comfortably when worn cross body.
> I did buy my first speedy b 25 in the new Epi version but I've decided I'm not a Speedy girl. The bag opening for me is annoying (and I have the wider version), it's tough getting things in and out and it's just too wide a bag for me to wear even on my shoulder. I constantly bump into things. Now partially that's because it's the Epi leather so its very firm, a canvas version would be better. If you are looking for a larger bag thats super easy to carry and low maintenance in my opinion its the NeoNoe. I much prefer the NN to the speedy personally.
> The Alma BB I consider to be a little more dressy and I treat her as such. Back to my OCD-ness because of the patent leather, lol.
> 
> Good luck with your decision! Let me know what you decide.


Thank you.  I had 2 original Empriente Speedys and the leather is so soft and beautiful.  That's true I find the speedy opening kinda small too. I got used to it though. I haven't checked the Neo Noe yet. Might be a little too big for what I carry. The Alma definitely looks more dressy. Thank you again. I'm waiting for my SA to get back on Wed. It's crazy how we agonize over these huh.


----------



## knocklady

My partner in crime today was my Chanel classic flap jumbo. Black with silver hardware.


----------



## kprince

First time carrying my pallas clutch! [emoji170]


----------



## anis azmi

My passenger today


----------



## fabuleux

anis azmi said:


> My passenger today
> View attachment 3742168


Classic!


----------



## love2learn

eggz716 said:


> View attachment 3730709
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tournelle



Loving this bag!!!  After trying it on, I'm loving this one[emoji177]


----------



## love2learn

kprince said:


> First time carrying my pallas clutch! [emoji170]
> View attachment 3740896



Love the Pallas Clutch in the marine blue color[emoji173]️


----------



## kprince

love2learn said:


> Love the Pallas Clutch in the marine blue color[emoji173]️


Thanks! I'm loving it!


----------



## kvm87

Still fighting a summer cold but need to get outta the house before I go stir crazy! Speedy  is keeping me company today


----------



## DrMom12

Black City Steamer! Loving her!


----------



## fabuleux

DrMom12 said:


> Black City Steamer! Loving her!


Gorgeous!


----------



## cocolv

My Loewe Barrel bag 


Loving it! [emoji175]


----------



## Mrs. D.S.

My speedy 30 on this sunny day.


----------



## DrMom12

fabuleux said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you!!


----------



## frivofrugalista

My new NF PM.


----------



## TashaLV

My new lvoe is going to lunch with me!!!


----------



## Lisa_S

Taking my Lockme II out for errands today!


----------



## Aliluvlv

TashaLV said:


> View attachment 3745838
> View attachment 3745839
> 
> My new lvoe is going to lunch with me!!!


Beautiful! So glad these are finally starting to show up. Would love to see some interior shots and pochette pics in the club house thread too when you can [emoji4]


----------



## Aliluvlv

Lisa_S said:


> View attachment 3745857
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking my Lockme II out for errands today!


Beautiful!


----------



## kkfiregirl

cwool said:


> View attachment 3722383
> 
> Work week combo



A fabulous combination, and I love your color choices for the bag


----------



## brittanyh

Damier Ebene Delightful MM today!


----------



## AndreaM99

chasy.price said:


> View attachment 3698980
> 
> 
> Pomme rodeo with pomme crossbody strap. One of my most beloved prizes.



I love this bag as well! Looks great with the strap.


----------



## LovingLV81

My trusty neverfull MM the old style


----------



## tlo

Loaded up Ms Propriano yesterday for lunch and a trip to LV. This bag carries like a dream. So comfortable. But rain [emoji299]️ is coming and I'm going to have to move out of her.


----------



## tlo

tlo said:


> Loaded up Ms Propriano yesterday for lunch and a trip to LV. This bag carries like a dream. So comfortable. But rain [emoji299]️ is coming and I'm going to have to move out of her.



Oops. Here's the pic


----------



## LemonDrop

My little work horse. She's keeping me company in the waiting room at the hospital. Hubby is having surgery right now and I'm losing my mind waiting for the doctor.


----------



## AndreaM99

LemonDrop said:


> My little work horse. She's keeping me company in the waiting room at the hospital. Hubby is having surgery right now and I'm losing my mind waiting for the doctor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3748049


Crossing fingers for your hubby, please do not worry, everything will be fine! Pray, pray, pray! And keep us posted.


----------



## Pinksweater

.


LemonDrop said:


> My little work horse. She's keeping me company in the waiting room at the hospital. Hubby is having surgery right now and I'm losing my mind waiting for the doctor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3748049


...wishing the hubs a speedy recovery ( pun intended)


----------



## AndreaM99

Pinksweater said:


> .
> 
> ...wishing the hubs a speedy recovery


I know it is a serious topic, but this comment is just hilarious! "SPEEDY recovery", I am rolling!


----------



## luv2bling

LemonDrop said:


> My little work horse. She's keeping me company in the waiting room at the hospital. Hubby is having surgery right now and I'm losing my mind waiting for the doctor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3748049


Pray that all things work out to the good!


----------



## AndreaM99

Today with me Metis Hobo in Amethyste empreinte leather.


----------



## PamK

LemonDrop said:


> My little work horse. She's keeping me company in the waiting room at the hospital. Hubby is having surgery right now and I'm losing my mind waiting for the doctor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3748049



Hope all goes well with your husband, LemonDrop! [emoji253]


----------



## Iamminda

LemonDrop said:


> My little work horse. She's keeping me company in the waiting room at the hospital. Hubby is having surgery right now and I'm losing my mind waiting for the doctor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3748049


Speedy recovery to your DH.


----------



## Iamminda

tlo said:


> Oops. Here's the pic
> 
> View attachment 3747939


Perfect summer bag T!


----------



## LemonDrop

Thank you. He is fine. We are home now chilling on the couch. tPF kept me company in the waiting room. 





AndreaM99 said:


> Crossing fingers for your hubby, please do not worry, everything will be fine! Pray, pray, pray! And keep us posted.





luv2bling said:


> Pray that all things work out to the good!





PamK said:


> Hope all goes well with your husband, LemonDrop! [emoji253]





Iamminda said:


> Speedy recovery to your DH.


----------



## Aliluvlv

LemonDrop said:


> Thank you. He is fine. We are home now chilling on the couch. tPF kept me company in the waiting room.


So glad all is well!


----------



## luv2bling

LemonDrop said:


> Thank you. He is fine. We are home now chilling on the couch. tPF kept me company in the waiting room.


Good to hear!  Thanks for the update.


----------



## tlo

Iamminda said:


> Perfect summer bag T!



Thanks Iamminda!  I really do like this bag!!


----------



## SugahSweetTee

"Berri".   escorted by chipotle and deer park


----------



## frenchyo8

TashaLV said:


> View attachment 3745838
> View attachment 3745839
> 
> My new lvoe is going to lunch with me!!!



Lovely, I ordered mine last weekend, how long did yours take to arrive?


----------



## Ruby2s

I'm a cheater ::
It's my 3rd non LV lux purchase this year 
But this color just knocks me out!!


----------



## TashaLV

Aliluvlv said:


> Beautiful! So glad these are finally starting to show up. Would love to see some interior shots and pochette pics in the club house thread too when you can [emoji4]



No problem I will!!!


----------



## TashaLV

frenchyo8 said:


> Lovely, I ordered mine last weekend, how long did yours take to arrive?



About 6 weeks. I hope yours comes quickly, it is my favorite bag EVER!!!


----------



## frenchyo8

TashaLV said:


> About 6 weeks. I hope yours comes quickly, it is my favorite bag EVER!!!



Thank you!!!!


----------



## Pmrbfay

My new-to-me LV Cabas Mezzo [emoji4]


----------



## KMLpurseaddict

Hudson PM is riding shotgun on this sunny summer day!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Coming shopping with me this morning is my EM Speedy B 25!  With my Speedy Cube in the background waiting for it's turn!


----------



## sdkitty

PS keep all


----------



## Emsidee

frenchyo8 said:


> Thank you!!!!


My bag still hasn't arrived yet, I ordered it on the launch date of the line. The estimated arrival date is the 10th so I can't wait to pick mine up.


----------



## AndreaM99

Today with my Metis hobo in Celeste empreinte leather. (No surprise, right?) I wish you a wonderful day! ☀


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

This cutie!!! My favorite bag ATM.


----------



## clarabellaZ

Lovely [emoji4] I am kicking myself for having sold my Artsy Empriente.


----------



## Rani

frivofrugalista said:


> My new NF PM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3745065


Love your NF pm! How are you liking the Neverfull in this size?


----------



## Pmrbfay

Not really in the passenger seat. My new-to-me Cabas Mezzo. She's a driving fool - LOL!


----------



## fyn72

My neonoe on my lap in the passenger seat [emoji4]


----------



## BagLady14

KMLpurseaddict said:


> Hudson PM is riding shotgun on this sunny summer day!


It looks amazing.  I have this bag and the quality and construction is A+++


tlo said:


> Oops. Here's the pic
> 
> View attachment 3747939


----------



## annieCL

this was me yesterday! 

Here's the other side


----------



## Pinksweater

I'm hanging with this cutie again. The more I carry her the more I love her.


----------



## jiangjiang

[emoji309][emoji594][emoji41]


----------



## LVtingting

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Going shopping today with my Black Epi Mabillon Backpack!  I cannot believe I purchased this way back in the 90's!  Showing my age.
> View attachment 3731023



I purchased mine too in that time frame, my first piece LV... travel and went through a lot with me! Still looks beautiful as I first got it. Gold tone hardware and Epi leather which they don't produce anymore. I treasure this piece, it has sentimental value to me![emoji4]


----------



## tatanalyn

This baby on front seat today.[emoji5]


----------



## Addicted to bags

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Coming shopping with me this morning is my EM Speedy B 25!  With my Speedy Cube in the background waiting for it's turn!
> 
> View attachment 3754175


The cube looks cool!


----------



## Infinity8




----------



## restricter

Red Epi mini looping.   It's a one of a kind, made to order piece.  The charm is Anya Hindmarch.


----------



## fabuleux

restricter said:


> Red Epi mini looping.   It's a one of a kind, made to order piece.  The charm is Anya Hindmarch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3761092


I miss the special order days...


----------



## Chiichan

I have this one riding with me today! It's my first LV!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Coming shopping with me today is my MC Black Boulogne!  Something is wrong with my battery in my camera! No more pics of my collection until I can get it fixed or find out what the problem is!  Or try & work out how to use my fancy Pentax camera!


----------



## Iamminda

Chiichan said:


> I have this one riding with me today! It's my first LV!
> 
> View attachment 3761311


I love this Kusama print so much (this and the white one are my favorites although I would take any color, lol).


----------



## Coffee911

Chiichan said:


> I have this one riding with me today! It's my first LV!
> 
> View attachment 3761311



OMG[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️This is GORGEOUS [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Chiichan

Iamminda said:


> I love this Kusama print so much (this and the white one are my favorites although I would take any color, lol).



Oh I wanted the white one too! But white bags and me don't mesh well [emoji24] I'd spend wayyy too much time caring if it was dirty. All the colors were beautiful imo.


----------



## Chiichan

Coffee911 said:


> OMG[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️This is GORGEOUS [emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you! It was my first venture into LV. And a collaboration with my favorite artist! It was love at first sight [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## 23adeline

City Steamer EPI Denim


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Just something small to take with me this morning while I have a much needed manicure!  My White MC Rift!  And the battery on my old camera is kaput!  Ugh!  I am trying to work out how to use my Pentax camera!


----------



## fabuleux

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Just something small to take with me this morning while I have a much needed manicure!  My White MC Rift!  And the battery on my old camera is cu-put!  Ugh!  I am trying to work out how to use my Pentax camera!
> 
> View attachment 3763473


"cu-put"?

Nice little bag by the way!


----------



## fabuleux

23adeline said:


> City Steamer EPI Denim
> View attachment 3761763


Gorgeous - one of my favorite new releases!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

fabuleux said:


> "cu-put"?
> 
> Nice little bag by the way!



I couldn't help but LOL - Literally!   See? I stated I needed a manicure! My talons are so long.......................


----------



## fabuleux

lovlouisvuitton said:


> I couldn't help but LOL - Literally!   See? I stated I needed a manicure! My talons are so long.......................


I don't get it.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

fabuleux said:


> I don't get it.



It was a type-o? I meant to type "Kaput?" not "Cu-put?" (<insert Aussie slang!  That's how we spell it sometimes?) It was 5.15 am when I posted? Still half asleep! Yes? I live in the future! 

Kaput:
_adjective_
informal

broken and useless; no longer working or effective.


----------



## fabuleux

lovlouisvuitton said:


> It was a type-o? I meant to type "Kaput?" not "Cu-put?" (<insert Aussie slang!  That's how we spell it sometimes?) It was 5.15 am when I posted? Still half asleep! Yes? I live in the future!
> 
> Kaput:
> _adjective_
> informal
> 
> broken and useless; no longer working or effective.


Ah... "cu-put" was supposed to be "kaput". 
Got it.


----------



## fyn72

I'm in the passenger seat with my bag today [emoji4]


----------



## Mrs. D.S.




----------



## italianlolita

Damier azur speedy 35 with green Giorgio Armani sunglasses


----------



## Lucidamay

View attachment 3766086

	

		
			
		

		
	
She is with me today!


----------



## cherrifoam

This beauty has reclaimed the front seat today!


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

NF MM And LE Mini Pouchette [emoji173]️


----------



## jancedtif

This little beauty has the seat all to herself!


----------



## Aliluvlv

jancedtif said:


> This little beauty has the seat all to herself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3766596


That's so adorable!


----------



## jancedtif

Aliluvlv said:


> That's so adorable!



Thank you![emoji847]


----------



## LVoe4DB

Riding shotgun with me on this gorgeous summer's day [emoji177] 
	

		
			
		

		
	




(Sorry, don't know why the picture is shown upside down here [emoji15])


----------



## kellytheshopper

Emilie accompanied me on a much needed retail therapy trip [emoji4][emoji877]


----------



## litchi

jancedtif said:


> This little beauty has the seat all to herself!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3766596


So cute!


----------



## 23adeline

W Tote


----------



## Purseloco

23adeline said:


> W Tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3767990


WOW! Love it.


----------



## Brendutch

Neverfull MM


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Taking this little guy out for this mornings grocery shopping spree!  Sorry no pics in my car as the sun has yet to rise!


----------



## the1kayladawn

This 7 year old gal.


----------



## JadaStormy

GM Back from repair! Only $60 to replace the top leather trim (which you can't even see in the pic. lol).


----------



## LV_4ever

the1kayladawn said:


> This 7 year old gal.



Love this! I have a mon mono speedy in ivory and fuchsia, same stripe pattern. Are those your colors as well?


----------



## 23adeline

Very Tote & Obsession Sunglasses


----------



## the1kayladawn

LV_4ever said:


> Love this! I have a mon mono speedy in ivory and fuchsia, same stripe pattern. Are those your colors as well?


Yes! Ivory & Fuchsia  Good taste--  I told boyfriend when we get married I'll need a new one for my new initials haha.


----------



## tenKrat

Not big into totes as my daily handbag, but I made an exception for this one. I recently left my heart in Hawaii.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My Black MC Rita!  The shoulder strap is still packed away inside it!  Oh well.  And the sun has just started to rise!


----------



## fyn72

PM today [emoji4]


----------



## kaaaaz

Me and Pochette Felicie


----------



## frivofrugalista

My empreinte sidekicks


----------



## snibor

kaaaaz said:


> Me and Pochette Felicie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3775869



Love this!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Loving my LE Cerises Speedy 25!  Sun has yet to rise!  Just waiting to go out.


----------



## FancyPants77

frivofrugalista said:


> My empreinte sidekicks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3775919



Gorgeous!!


----------



## paula3boys

Just got her today!


----------



## frivofrugalista

FancyPants77 said:


> Gorgeous!!


Thank you!


paula3boys said:


> Just got her today!
> View attachment 3777615


Congrats on your new beauty!


----------



## Bubbles1987

My new PM brogue


----------



## paula3boys

frivofrugalista said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Congrats on your new beauty!


Thank you!


----------



## fabuleux

Bubbles1987 said:


> My new PM brogue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3777637


It looks lovely!


----------



## c_mac

Bubbles1987 said:


> My new PM brogue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3777637


Is this bag the same size as the regular Metis? Love it.


----------



## Hivona

Bubbles1987 said:


> My new PM brogue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3777637


I love this bag! Hopefully some purse forum folks will take good care of theirs so I can purchase one preloved down the road! It is out of my finances right now. [emoji33]


----------



## NatiB

Bubbles1987 said:


> My new PM brogue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3777637


Wow!!! I´m soo in love with this bag! Awesome!!!!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Bubbles1987 said:


> My new PM brogue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3777637


Wow congratulations!


----------



## Mrs. D.S.

Neverfull and my favorite piece 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 LE milla


----------



## Bubbles1987

fabuleux said:


> It looks lovely!



Thank you!  It is so fun!


----------



## Bubbles1987

c_mac said:


> Is this bag the same size as the regular Metis? Love it.



Yes, it is.  Thank you!  I have the PM infrarouge.  I love this bag style so much.  It is perfect for me.  I will say the brogue is a little stiffer with the leather so you have to be careful not to over stuff.


----------



## Bubbles1987

Hivona said:


> I love this bag! Hopefully some purse forum folks will take good care of theirs so I can purchase one preloved down the road! It is out of my finances right now. [emoji33]



Thanks!  I will be keeping mine. [emoji3]


----------



## Bubbles1987

NatiB said:


> Wow!!! I´m soo in love with this bag! Awesome!!!!





Aliluvlv said:


> Wow congratulations!



Thank you!


----------



## c_mac

Okay, thanks.


----------



## 23adeline

Monogram Tuffetage deauville


----------



## 23adeline

Lockit Revelation


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

23adeline said:


> Lockit Revelation
> View attachment 3781121


Truly Gorgeous!!!


----------



## jancedtif

23adeline said:


> Lockit Revelation
> View attachment 3781121



Gosh!!  That Lockit is beautiful!!!!!  I have a soft spot for Lockits.[emoji5]


----------



## inard1

23adeline said:


> Lockit Revelation
> View attachment 3781121



Gorgeous bag! [emoji7]


----------



## FancyPants77

23adeline said:


> Monogram Tuffetage deauville
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3781120



So pretty!! . And the lockit revelation is stunning too!


----------



## 23adeline

Lockme ll


----------



## cocochanel.9

oh this is funny and sooo cute haha~


----------



## 23adeline

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Truly Gorgeous!!!


Thank you!



jancedtif said:


> Gosh!!  That Lockit is beautiful!!!!!  I have a soft spot for Lockits.[emoji5]


Thank you,it was my 1st Lockit



inard1 said:


> Gorgeous bag! [emoji7]


Yes it is.. thank you



FancyPants77 said:


> So pretty!! . And the lockit revelation is stunning too!


I hardly use the Tuffetage Deauville, too stiff and the zipper cut my hands when taking things out. It is more like a collection to me


----------



## 23adeline

City Steamer Khaki


----------



## snibor

23adeline said:


> Lockme ll
> View attachment 3782010



What color is this?  It's gorgeous.


----------



## 23adeline

snibor said:


> What color is this?  It's gorgeous.


Good question ! I actually don't know the answer. In the receipt ,it stated Lockme ll Venus Noir Ma...
My SA got me this colors combination as she said it was seasonal color.


----------



## YClovesLV

23adeline said:


> City Steamer Khaki
> View attachment 3783141



Love this Bag with this color combo!!!!!!!!


----------



## L4lou

23adeline said:


> City Steamer Khaki
> View attachment 3783141


Gorgeous!


----------



## inard1

23adeline said:


> Good question ! I actually don't know the answer. In the receipt ,it stated Lockme ll Venus Noir Ma...
> My SA got me this colors combination as she said it was seasonal color.
> View attachment 3784374
> View attachment 3784375



Gorgeous! Love this bag and this color combo is really beautiful.
What an awesome collection you have!


----------



## viviennnne

My current favorite


----------



## jancedtif

It's the maiden voyage for my PA.


----------



## Dr. V

My 10+ yrs old Figari. Ready for work bright and early!


----------



## tenKrat

Dr. V said:


> View attachment 3788364
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 10+ yrs old Figari. Ready for work bright and early!


Lovely!!


----------



## jancedtif

Dr. V said:


> View attachment 3788364
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 10+ yrs old Figari. Ready for work bright and early!



So pretty!!


----------



## frenchyo8

Dr. V said:


> View attachment 3788364
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 10+ yrs old Figari. Ready for work bright and early!



Wow she looks brand new!


----------



## 23adeline

Very Tote again


----------



## Dr. V

Vintage (passed down family member, 30+ yrs old Jay Herbert oversized clutch, which happens to look a lot like the Fendi Dot Com design) and my LV business card holder. I'm going minimalist today.


----------



## Muppet18

Artsy in Terre


----------



## LoVe

23adeline said:


> City Steamer Khaki
> View attachment 3783141



Love the green!


----------



## Dr. V

The cutest little shoulder bag: Buci in epi noir.


----------



## shayna07

Speedy B 25 - I [emoji171] this bag [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## 23adeline

Alma Night Light


----------



## 23adeline

Speedy Mirage


----------



## 23adeline

Speedy Mon Mono


----------



## LV&Evie

Alma PM in Rouge Fauviste riding shotgun


----------



## 23adeline

Alma Malletage Studs


----------



## Dr. V

Neverfull, staying true to its name, pretty much the bottomless pit.


----------



## Mertsa

Saumur 30 and a bit of something new riding shotgun


----------



## junime

My Siena MM and my mini papillon!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Mertsa said:


> View attachment 3792233
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saumur 30 and a bit of something new riding shotgun


Can't wait to see! [emoji1] 


junime said:


> View attachment 3792238
> 
> My Siena MM and my mini papillon!


Really love the red accessories! So beautiful with this bag!


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

Summer Azur with me yesterday [emoji4]


----------



## Ginnypich

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3792274
> 
> 
> Summer Azur with me yesterday [emoji4]



Wow It is so beautiful !!!
In love with azur
Goes well with your clés


----------



## sasquaty

Taking my Neverfull PM for her first outing


----------



## Mertsa

Aliluvlv said:


> Can't wait to see! [emoji1]



It's all in the details, pochette clés


----------



## kaaaaz

My epi Mabillon backpack in Mandarin.  On the way to see the giant rubber duck in Brockville. Perfect color for today's beautiful weather.[emoji3]


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

I'm actually in the passenger seat today so here's who's in my lap. [emoji4]


----------



## Aliluvlv

sasquaty said:


> View attachment 3792382
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking my Neverfull PM for her first outing


Beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Mertsa said:


> It's all in the details, pochette clés [emoji3]
> View attachment 3792433


Awesome!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Starting off the weekend right with a little color! Happy Friday!


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Starting off the weekend right with a little color! Happy Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3792790


Beautiful--what a lovely way to start your weekend!  Have a good one A!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful--what a lovely way to start your weekend!  Have a good one A!


Thanks L you too! Looking forward to some more pics of your beautiful Iena. [emoji1]


----------



## Vancang

I'm in the passenger seat with my speedy 30 Palm and dots edition...I'm due next Tuesday...waiting for my baby girl to arrive!!!


----------



## Kmazz39

Taking one of my Mon Mono bags out for a spin


----------



## tenKrat

One of my older LVs, the Knightsbridge.  Besides its doctor's satchel shape, the other details that had drawn me to this bag are the embossed "LV"s on the brown nappa along the top zipper.


----------



## luvspurses

tenKrat said:


> One of my older LVs, the Knightsbridge.  Besides its doctor's satchel shape, the other details that had drawn me to this bag are the embossed "LV"s on the brown nappa along the top zipper.
> View attachment 3793772
> 
> View attachment 3793773


i have never ever seen this bag before. so interesting. thanks for posting : )


----------



## TangerineKandy

First outing with my Twice! Picking up a Coach goodie!


----------



## kalynab

I love this thread... I see so many different bags and colors that I didn't know existed.  Love them all!


----------



## FancyPants77

TangerineKandy said:


> First outing with my Twice! Picking up a Coach goodie!
> 
> View attachment 3793938



Gorgeous! The twice is hands-down my most comfortable luxury bag. And most used for this reason haha


----------



## Baglady777

FancyPants77 said:


> Gorgeous! The twice is hands-down my most comfortable luxury bag. And most used for this reason haha


I can't believe that this bag was discontinued- it's so comfortable to carry. I will definitely be looking for another one on the pre-loved market


----------



## italianlolita

tenKrat said:


> One of my older LVs, the Knightsbridge.  Besides its doctor's satchel shape, the other details that had drawn me to this bag are the embossed "LV"s on the brown nappa along the top zipper.
> View attachment 3793772
> 
> View attachment 3793773



I have never seen this before! I absolute love it!


----------



## 23adeline

Twist EPI Denim


----------



## Dr. V

Manic monday--all work and no more play. Cluny bb.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Taking my Epi backpack out this morning!


----------



## Pinkie*

Vancang said:


> I'm in the passenger seat with my speedy 30 Palm and dots edition...I'm due next Tuesday...waiting for my baby girl to arrive!!!
> View attachment 3792985


Lovely


----------



## fyn72

Neonoe today


----------



## fyn72

Oops forgot pic!


----------



## Sferics

fyn72 said:


> Oops forgot pic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3795999


It´s like I would look at a kitten! Makes me awww and I´d like to pet it! 
So cute and I love the colour combi! It is perfect!


----------



## LoVe

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Taking my Epi backpack out this morning!
> 
> View attachment 3795438



 
Still haven't found mine.


----------



## kaaaaz

lovlouisvuitton said:


> Taking my Epi backpack out this morning!
> 
> View attachment 3795438


Would you mind sharing what you fit into the bag?I'm still experimenting with mine.  ,[emoji1]


----------



## kaaaaz

LoVe said:


> [emoji813][emoji813][emoji813]
> Still haven't found mine.


What colour are you thinking of getting?


----------



## LoVe

kaaaaz said:


> What colour are you thinking of getting?



I'm set on black, though it looks gorgeous in all colors.


----------



## Dr. V

I'm an LV girl@heart, but sometimes, you just have to break out that Prada. LV card holder is the best purchase ever!


----------



## Sferics

Finally I can join the party legally...and do not have to sneak in with some Proenza Schouler pics - sorry again for the stray photo I posted here


----------



## BocaBunny

Loving my new co-pilot for my commute to work, my Iena.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Taking something colorful out this morning while I do some major shopping!  My MC Black Boulogne!


----------



## ayutilovesGST

With Mahina XL today


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

I have a really early appointment this morning! So taking my EM Speedy 25 along to the hairdressers with me this morning!


----------



## Freckles1

Tennis partners. Couldn't find a place to post so I thought this was a good thread!


----------



## FancyPants77

Baglady777 said:


> I can't believe that this bag was discontinued- it's so comfortable to carry. I will definitely be looking for another one on the pre-loved market



I looked for another one on the preloved market a couple weeks ago. It was listed as never used. I received it and it had deep scratches on the snap closure, pilling on the interior, crumbs in every compartment lol, flattened out embossing to the point you couldn't even see some of the LVs, and the glazing was warped on the highest point of the strap. I had to go through a return and the seller was very unhappy about it lol. But I explained I'm very familiar with LV and actually own other Twice bags- and I got my return immediately haha. I'm happy with my two for now. I'll definitely look into buying another though because they were so recently discontinued that now is the time to scoop up an excellent condition one . I think I want a monogram with black leather one. But instead of eBay, I think I'll look on fashionphile lol . I find myself using a Twice bag almost every day. They're the best.


----------



## FancyPants77

Dr. V said:


> View attachment 3796860
> 
> I'm an LV girl@heart, but sometimes, you just have to break out that Prada. LV card holder is the best purchase ever!



This color is dreamy!!! I'm also an LV girl at heart but every now and then find myself scooping up a longchamp in the cognac color range or a chanel slg for a pop of color in my mostly black purse collection haha


----------



## Dr. V

FancyPants77 said:


> This color is dreamy!!! I'm also an LV girl at heart but every now and then find myself scooping up a longchamp in the cognac color range or a chanel slg for a pop of color in my mostly black purse collection haha



Exactly! If I'm traveling, Longchamp all the way.


----------



## beautifulldk

On our way to a family birthday celebration [emoji322]


----------



## frenchyo8

I'm in the passengers seat with Sofia, trying out a new charm for her.  Heading to HB's grandmothers 99th BDAY party!


----------



## FancyPants77

frenchyo8 said:


> I'm in the passengers seat with Sofia, trying out a new charm for her.  Heading to HB's grandmothers 99th BDAY party!
> 
> View attachment 3799740



Wow!! A very happy 99th to her . My grandma is 96 and going strong. Love her to pieces. Your wedding set, SC, and charm are stunning . How does the SC wear? I wanted one in the BB size (I think it was called) but the customer rep said they were discontinued. I've looked on fashionphile but they always have hefty wear and tear.


----------



## Aliluvlv

frenchyo8 said:


> I'm in the passengers seat with Sofia, trying out a new charm for her.  Heading to HB's grandmothers 99th BDAY party!
> 
> View attachment 3799740


Beautiful! And happy happy birthday grandma! [emoji2]


----------



## Cams

My Brooklyn Daniel PM.


----------



## Vancang

Palm Springs PM backpack with new world tour bag charm!!


----------



## TangerineKandy

Enjoyed using my two newest purchases this weekend!


----------



## Caspin22

Melie Empreinte in Noir...


----------



## pursefan06

My Monogram Petite Noe and Kiki.  She likes to lay on the seat and the floor!


----------



## MahoganyQT

Canderson22 said:


> Melie Empreinte in Noir...
> 
> View attachment 3800923



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] gorgeous!


----------



## fyn72

My bag for work today [emoji177]


----------



## RayKay

What's better than an LV riding shotgun? Two LVs riding shotgun, obviously! PM and NF MM off to another long workday!


----------



## malealovelv

Empreinte Montaigne BB in Lilac


----------



## Kmazz39

Hanging with my 25 today


----------



## Aliluvlv

RayKay said:


> What's better than an LV riding shotgun? Two LVs riding shotgun, obviously! PM and NF MM off to another long workday!
> 
> View attachment 3802476


Great photo!


----------



## Iamminda

malealovelv said:


> Empreinte Montaigne BB in Lilac


This color is so pretty -- and what a cute charm.


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

Montaigne MM riding around with me today. An absolute favorite!


----------



## clarabellaZ

My Cluny! She doesn't get out nearly enough


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Heading out the door soon to go shopping & I am taking my MC Lodge along for the ride!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

I have a really early appointment this morning. I am taking my LE Denim speedy with me this morning BACK to the hair dresser from hell, to fix my hair!  Is it really that hard to READ what is on the card file for my hair?!?!?! There is nothing worse then having 4 different colors in your hair & NOT in a good way!


----------



## Coffee911

lovlouisvuitton said:


> I have a really early appointment this morning. I am taking my LE Denim speedy with me this morning BACK to the hair dresser from hell, to fix my hair!  Is it really that hard to READ what is on the card file for my hair?!?!?! There is nothing worse then having 4 different colors in your hair & NOT in a good way!
> 
> View attachment 3804811



My heart goes out to you! I had the exact same thing happen to me and I was devastated.  I wore my sons baseball cap to take him to school because I was so embarrassed. Your bag is beautiful and I'm sure you are too. Good luck with your hair [emoji8]


----------



## kaaaaz

Still using my Mabillon, hoping summer stays around a bit longer.  Just found this perfect Hermes scarf, at local consignment shop , to keep her company. Perfect colour match!


----------



## chaneldee

frenchyo8 said:


> I'm in the passengers seat with Sofia, trying out a new charm for her.  Heading to HB's grandmothers 99th BDAY party!
> 
> View attachment 3799740



Where is that bag from?!


----------



## luv2bling

kaaaaz said:


> Still using my Mabillon, hoping summer stays around a bit longer.  Just found this perfect Hermes scarf, at local consignment shop , to keep her company. Perfect colour match!
> 
> View attachment 3808516


What a perfect and beautiful  match!


----------



## Roxannek

Bringing my new PM home yesterday!


----------



## Aliluvlv

kaaaaz said:


> Still using my Mabillon, hoping summer stays around a bit longer.  Just found this perfect Hermes scarf, at local consignment shop , to keep her company. Perfect colour match!
> 
> View attachment 3808516


That looks awesome! I would wear this into fall too [emoji4]


----------



## NY2005

Mahina babylone


----------



## jancedtif

I've been loving this little cutie.[emoji847]


----------



## ive_flipped

My LV slg's with my Prada


----------



## Missbing

Neverfulls first car ride off to work.


----------



## kaaaaz

On the rare occasion, me in the passenger seat, and speedy Dentelle's first day out with me.


----------



## Aoifs

Seats on the train count right? [emoji23]


----------



## italianlolita

frenchyo8 said:


> I'm in the passengers seat with Sofia, trying out a new charm for her.  Heading to HB's grandmothers 99th BDAY party!
> 
> View attachment 3799740



Lovely bag and may grandma be blessed in every way


----------



## luv2bling

ive_flipped said:


> View attachment 3808757
> 
> 
> My LV slg's with my Prada


Beautiful and classy!


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My power is going off at 8 am - 4 pm for maintenance!!!  So I am running out of time!! Going shopping this morning with my MC Sologne!!  No time for pics in action!


----------



## jessrawr

My beautiful new Iena MM with me on my way home from a long day at work


----------



## frenchyo8

chaneldee said:


> Where is that bag from?!



It's the Louis Vuitton Sofia Coppola bag!


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

Raisin Retiro with my Montaigne strap. Changing the awful shoulder strap that came with my Retiro completely changed this bag for me. [emoji4]


----------



## jillyfish108

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3810255
> 
> 
> Raisin Retiro with my Montaigne strap. Changing the awful shoulder strap that came with my Retiro completely changed this bag for me. [emoji4]



Fabulous idea! Looks great!! What mono strap is this from? Genius idea! Always thought the original strap it came with was not right for the purse!


----------



## myluvofbags

My Tivoli pm with some new goodies, reveal coming


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Date night tonight! Taking my MC Claudia with me!


----------



## kprince

Maiden voyage of my new to me Delightful PM!


----------



## purpleboots

Totally out running some errands with me today


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

The last time I will be using my MC Fringe!  I will be packing it away until well after summer! Last time, so let's rock!


----------



## myluvofbags

Out and about, Happy Labor Day everyone!


----------



## Missbing

Going to the park with the kids.  This is a great kid purse.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Last time I will be using my MC Rita before it gets packed away before Summer!


----------



## faintlymacabre

Pochette Metis kind of day. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It's almost 2 years old (next week!) and it looks like new.


----------



## purpleboots

Rainy day with carefree DE Speedy25


----------



## fyn72

PM today [emoji173]️


----------



## NY2005

Flandrin on her debut car ride


----------



## myluvofbags

lena pm


----------



## bag345addict

fyn72 said:


> PM today [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3817431


What do you think about your PM? I am thinking about getting one [emoji4]


----------



## fyn72

bag345addict said:


> What do you think about your PM? I am thinking about getting one [emoji4]


I love it! I sold mine and regretted it, so glad to have it again. fits everything I carry and just looks and feels so good wearing it!


----------



## malealovelv

Not ready to let the pink go from summer- Monogram Vernis Alma BB in rose velours with insolence charm☺️


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Rocking & Rolling with my LE Denim Speedy!  Date night tonight!


----------



## pearlsnjeans

Took my Pochette Felicie out for a ride this morning:


Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Indiana

myluvofbags said:


> View attachment 3817855
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lena pm



I love everything about this bag - even the lining looks fab!  Any downsides I should know about... or do I simply buy one..?


----------



## Ambrielle

Taking speedy out today..as it's raining


----------



## myluvofbags

PM in rose


----------



## Baglady777

Ambrielle said:


> Taking speedy out today..as it's raining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3820689



Such a beautiful combination


----------



## Ambrielle

Baglady777 said:


> Such a beautiful combination



Thank you ! I love the colours together too .


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Last time I will be using my LE Cerises!  I have a lunch date!  Getting prepared to pack all my LV bags up due to Summer being just around the corner! Fire danger zone!


----------



## alanav09

myluvofbags said:


> PM in rose
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3820787


ddrooooooooooooooolll


----------



## Aliluvlv

malealovelv said:


> Not ready to let the pink go from summer- Monogram Vernis Alma BB in rose velours with insolence charm[emoji5]️


That's beautiful and you charm is perfect!


----------



## jessrawr

Iena MM going to Hobby Lobby with me  I love doing DIY things!


----------



## Iamminda

jessrawr said:


> View attachment 3824244
> 
> Iena MM going to Hobby Lobby with me  I love doing DIY things!


Beautiful--glad to see you are enjoying your Iena


----------



## jessrawr

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful--glad to see you are enjoying your Iena



Thank you! I do love it so much [emoji7]


----------



## Sandy1017

In the line at Starbucks!


----------



## pursegirl789

With Neo noe today


----------



## luvspurses

Markxmikesmom said:


> My watercolor.
> View attachment 2981043


know this is an ooooolllllld post, but wondering if you still own and enjoy your watercolor speedy. i am on the verge of purchasing one preloved. it has always been that elusive bag that i wanted but never purchased. just wondering how you feel about yours after owning it for a while : )


----------



## Chubbs1212

Neverfull MM


----------



## Pmrbfay

Back seat passengers: baby stole my Louis!  LOL!


----------



## Scully Piper

My mom and her Tuileries were in my car today [emoji4]


----------



## Bridgidu

Taking her to lunch!


----------



## Divalish

Feeling Fall vibes this weekend and haven't used her in a while...


----------



## jancedtif

Bloomy and I are road tripping!


----------



## LVtingting

Bridgidu said:


> Taking her to lunch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3827234



Curious to find out where did you find this pink Bandouliere with black glazing?!  I didn't get one because the ones I saw came with white glazing that I was afraid it gets dirty so easily!


----------



## missconvy

It's date night [emoji5]


----------



## HeartMyMJs

My Alma bb[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Missbing

Going to work.


----------



## LV_4ever

Delightful pm. Ready for fall!!


----------



## Kmazz39

Me and My LV World Tour


----------



## Aliluvlv

Kmazz39 said:


> Me and My LV World Tour [emoji813]


Beautiful! How are you liking your WF NF?


----------



## Kmazz39

Aliluvlv said:


> Beautiful! How are you liking your WF NF?


I love it thanks!! I love not having to worry about vachetta!


----------



## fyn72

Carrying minimal today, nm pochette with Alma bb strap. Great crossbody


----------



## Peggieben

3yrs old pallas


----------



## AndreaM99

After the sunset


----------



## Iamminda

I keep going back to my Iena -- it is just so effortless and comfy.   Have a great weekend


----------



## Auvina15

Iamminda said:


> I keep going back to my Iena -- it is just so effortless and comfy.   Have a great weekend


I just discovered this thread and found you!!! Very beautiful bag and it looks so new!!! Have a happy weekend my sweet friend!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> I keep going back to my Iena -- it is just so effortless and comfy.   Have a great weekend


Beautiful! I'm so glad you are loving your Iena! I think this bag is simply gorgeous in both damier colors. Happy weekend L!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks so much Auvina .  (Great to see you on this subforum again.).   Yep, this bag is only a couple months old -- hopefully I can keep it looking clean and new.  Enjoy your weekend. 



Auvina15 said:


> I just discovered this thread and found you!!! Very beautiful bag and it looks so new!!! Have a happy weekend my sweet friend!



Thanks kindly Aliluvlv .  I am so surprised at how much I am enjoying this bag. Wishing you a great weekend too. 



Aliluvlv said:


> Beautiful! I'm so glad you are loving your Iena! I think this bag is simply gorgeous in both damier colors. Happy weekend L!


----------



## SapphireGem

Iamminda said:


> I keep going back to my Iena -- it is just so effortless and comfy.   Have a great weekend



Whoa! You're cheating on One Republic with Luke Bryan? [emoji33]


----------



## Iamminda

SapphireGem said:


> Whoa! You're cheating on One Republic with Luke Bryan? [emoji33]


LOL.  Yes but please don't tell Ryan Tedder, Keith Urban or Adam Levine


----------



## yellowbernie

Iamminda said:


> I keep going back to my Iena -- it is just so effortless and comfy.   Have a great weekend


I've been carrying my Iena straight for over 3 months..Love this bag.


----------



## Iamminda

yellowbernie said:


> I've been carrying my Iena straight for over 3 months..Love this bag.


Wow, 3 months straight -- that is great!   I can understand why


----------



## Sparklefancy

Question:  Can anyone tell me if the side tabs tend to roll up on the Mono Iena?  I had the Totally and sold it because it bugged me too much.  It only happened on the Mono in the Totally because the DE tabs are coated/thicker.

TIA!


----------



## Iamminda

Sparklefancy said:


> Question:  Can anyone tell me if the side tabs tend to roll up on the Mono Iena?  I had the Totally and sold it because it bugged me too much.  It only happened on the Mono in the Totally because the DE tabs are coated/thicker.
> 
> TIA!


I have only had the DA Iena for two months (which has the vachetta tab like the Mono one).  I would imagine it would curl up a bit.  I use a clothespin (with gift wrap tissue underneath) to pin it down when I am not using it.


----------



## tlo

Iamminda said:


> I keep going back to my Iena -- it is just so effortless and comfy.   Have a great weekend



I agree!!  It's one of  my favorite bags!!!  I love your DA!


----------



## Iamminda

tlo said:


> I agree!!  It's one of  my favorite bags!!!  I love your DA!


Thanks so much T — glad you love yours too. Hope you are doing well


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Mon Mono day!!


----------



## tlo

Iamminda said:


> Thanks so much T — glad you love yours too. Hope you are doing well



Thanks Iamminda!!  I am doing well.  I'm working on selling some bags  LOL


----------



## Mrs. D.S.

Eva and cles Sunday


----------



## Chubbs1212

Off to Sunday brunch with my Eva


----------



## kellytheshopper

Love seeing all these beauties [emoji7]
I'm in the passenger seat with my Pochette Felicie today!


----------



## myluvofbags

Siracusa pm today


----------



## Divalish

Brought Mews out yesterday:


----------



## ayutilovesGST

My mahina xl


----------



## cwool

It was Artsy noir riding shotgun today


----------



## huskylady17

Love this one.


----------



## Loulouuk

Co-captains


----------



## Cheekyrn1

The primo pernelle


----------



## BagLady14

Speedy b 25 DA with luggage tag on Mauto clip


----------



## Penelope84

Today..... Delightful GM Monogram


----------



## ayutilovesGST




----------



## 1LV

Decided to break out my Alma PM today.


----------



## cwool

Marylebone GM getting some face time. I don’t use her nearly as much as I should anymore.


----------



## luvlux64

Bridgidu said:


> Taking her to lunch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3827234


Hello there, can I ask, does your thick lv strap be used as a cross body? I saw that online. I know the original strap for Neo Noe can be but it's too long for my petite height of 5'1". Thanks


----------



## shalomnurse

Out and about


----------



## myluvofbags

shalomnurse said:


> Out and about
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3839426


Beautiful, this is the one I'll be using today also


----------



## fyn72

[emoji177] love this bag!


----------



## Penelope84

The change up!!!! A classic and my FAVE of all.... Boetie GM


----------



## TangerineKandy

Haven't used my PM in a while, I have to stop worrying and just enjoy it!


----------



## malealovelv

Sully PM with Glam flower bag charm


----------



## fyn72

Penelope84 said:


> View attachment 3841310
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The change up!!!! A classic and my FAVE of all.... Boetie GM


wow! That beautiful Patina against the mono


----------



## fyn72

I love how the red changes in different lighting [emoji173]️ Pomme D’Amour [emoji173]️


----------



## cwool

Allowing ol’ mono ZO to get some fresh air with a few quick errands. I haven’t used her in several years [emoji52]


----------



## ayutilovesGST

My speedy B DE in 35


----------



## fyn72

This Brittany [emoji177] off to the city to Lv to pick up my luggage tag that I got Hotstamped. I love this bag so much! So comfortable to wear and soft and smooshy to touch yet still structured in the bottom


----------



## zowee

First time using her.


----------



## myluvofbags

Borrowed my dd Pallas bb, to see how I fare with such a small bag, at least for me. I enjoyed using it. [emoji4]


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Hanging out with my empreinte pochette metis in noir


----------



## myluvofbags

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> Hanging out with my empreinte pochette metis in noir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3848051


Beautiful, the embossing looks great


----------



## Cams

Pochette


----------



## Yuki85

ayutilovesGST said:


> View attachment 3846732
> 
> 
> 
> My speedy B DE in 35



Love it!! May I ask do you wear it with all 3 parts of the strap or just 2 parts? Many thanks!!


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Yuki85 said:


> Love it!! May I ask do you wear it with all 3 parts of the strap or just 2 parts? Many thanks!!



Hi , for this picture I use 3 on that day . 
Usually I will used 2 straps only . 
3 is good for me to carry it crossbody. I’m 165” when I’m used 3 straps crossbody the bag will land just nice below my hips .


----------



## jancedtif

Still riding and dying with my lockit!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

jancedtif said:


> Still riding and dying with my lockit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3848860



That's the perfect red.! [emoji173]️


----------



## pmburk

Here's my vintage (1994) Noe GM with a Lanvin scarf.


----------



## Penelope84

fyn72 said:


> wow! That beautiful Patina against the mono


Its funny you mentioned that. I went to the LV store the other day about getting it cleaned and allthe SA's were saying how beautiful the patina is.... I'm telling you its my cleaning process and conditioning.... I just cleaned it the other day and its so vibrant.


----------



## ArmyWife12

Artsy dressed up with my Dani from Hocus Pocus!!


----------



## FancyPants77

ArmyWife12 said:


> Artsy dressed up with my Dani from Hocus Pocus!!



Beautiful!! And what a cute charm! I love Hocus Pocus haha


----------



## AndreaM99

First day out with my new to me Lumineuse PM in Havane (aka poo, haha!) color. No cracking, or corner wear, I got lucky. Now I call the color cappuccino, that is more acceptable. I think it really goes with everything. Yay!


----------



## mugenprincess

fyn72 said:


> Carrying minimal today, nm pochette with Alma bb strap. Great crossbody
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3830694



Great idea using the alma bb strap for this! I'm gonna do the same


----------



## SeattleLVLover

Riding shotgun on my morning errands:  new Bond Street in Magnolia with Caissa wallet in Rose Ballerine.


----------



## lucydee

NY2005 said:


> Flandrin on her debut car ride
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3817534


What a beauty!
The Flandrin is my favorite LV Satchel.


----------



## AndreaM99

Today with my vintage St. Cloud PM. I love this cutie, especially the quality!


----------



## Bagsnlove

Heading to work with my fav delightful PM (old model)


----------



## tenKrat

Dora MM, perfect for autumn [emoji262]


----------



## fabuleux

jancedtif said:


> Still riding and dying with my lockit!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3848860


Nothing beats a nice, clean épi bag!


----------



## jancedtif

fabuleux said:


> Nothing beats a nice, clean épi bag!



Hey Fab!


----------



## fabuleux




----------



## Louisgyal37




----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

tenKrat said:


> Dora MM, perfect for autumn [emoji262]
> View attachment 3855014


So beautiful.. Amazing colour.


----------



## tenKrat

LouisVuitton4Me said:


> So beautiful.. Amazing colour.


Thanks!  I’ve been tempted by other burgundy/wine bags, but this one is all I need.


----------



## kprince

Carrying my neverfull pochette to barre this morning


----------



## Mrs.Seger

ArmyWife12 said:


> Artsy dressed up with my Dani from Hocus Pocus!!


Omg that Charm is so cute!!


----------



## Nicole00

Shopping at Target with miss speedy b 25[emoji175]


----------



## Scully Piper

It's not a passenger seat but it's my favorite seat...right in front of my tv in my bedroom! Hubby bought her for me back in April 2012.
Forgot to take a pic when we were in the car today...Lol


----------



## BleuSaphir

AndreaM99 said:


> First day out with my new to me Lumineuse PM in Havane (aka *poo,* haha!) color. No cracking, or corner wear, I got lucky. Now I call the color cappuccino, that is more acceptable. I think it really goes with everything. Yay!



LOL...I thought I was the only one to imagine that the color I would think of...


----------



## jfelt10

Bloomie baby!


----------



## Scully Piper

We were passengers in my hubby's camaro today [emoji1]


----------



## JWWIFE

Emilie!!!


----------



## fyn72

A bright happy bag [emoji177]


----------



## Yuki85




----------



## WinSailor

It was a trusty NF kinda day!


----------



## fabuleux

Keepall 45 Monogram Macassar


----------



## Sandy1017

She’s enjoying her first car ride!


----------



## southernbelle82

Pulled out my good ole pal!!! [emoji177]


----------



## fyn72

fabuleux said:


> Keepall 45 Monogram Macassar
> View attachment 3862763



[emoji7] love it!


----------



## Work_For_Purse

My new passenger!


----------



## fabuleux

Work_For_Purse said:


> My new passenger!


The red is gorgeous against the navy!


----------



## Work_For_Purse

fabuleux said:


> The red is gorgeous against the navy!


Thank you so much  I LOVE it   it is so classy twist


----------



## bh4me

my Palm Springs PM DA


----------



## pree

bh4me said:


> my Palm Springs PM DA
> View attachment 3864296



Be still my beating heart! 
This looks better and better, every time I see a picture of it! 
I trying to resist texting my SA about this, as I’m meant to be on ban island!


----------



## Pickle123

southernbelle82 said:


> Pulled out my good ole pal!!! [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3863104


Pure class


----------



## bh4me

pree said:


> Be still my beating heart!
> This looks better and better, every time I see a picture of it!
> I trying to resist texting my SA about this, as I’m meant to be on ban island!


I gave myself a break from ban for my birthday...lol!


----------



## Yuki85

Me and my speedy


----------



## shillinggirl88

Making her debut on Halloween! Miss Alma!


----------



## fyn72

My passenger today [emoji4]


----------



## Pinkie*

I love this thread


----------



## fabuleux

fyn72 said:


> My passenger today [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3867910


Very cool!


----------



## fabuleux

Louis Vuitton Newport Tote Damier Cobalt


----------



## Missk8y

Has been long time in her dust bag but had to take her out with my new matchy match bagcharm


----------



## PamK

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3868266
> 
> Louis Vuitton Newport Tote Damier Cobalt



Great to see you back on PF Dr. Fab!! I have this tote, and I love it! [emoji4]


----------



## shillinggirl88

Missk8y said:


> Has been long time in her dust bag but had to take her out with my new matchy match bagcharm


Is this the Rose Ballerine?


----------



## cwool

mono Noe


----------



## Missk8y

shillinggirl88 said:


> Is this the Rose Ballerine?


No this is the magnolia.


----------



## fabuleux

Louis Vuitton Foldable Tote / Messenger in Damier Cobalt
FW14 Runway


----------



## fyn72

First time out[emoji4]


----------



## Kay Adefuye

Penelope84 said:


> Its funny you mentioned that. I went to the LV store the other day about getting it cleaned and allthe SA's were saying how beautiful the patina is.... I'm telling you its my cleaning process and conditioning.... I just cleaned it the other day and its so vibrant.


What do you use to clean/condition it? I would love to know!


----------



## PamK

fyn72 said:


> First time out[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3869533



Very nice!! [emoji1] I got the same one last month, and I love it! Congratulations!!


----------



## Zotus

My Keepall


----------



## kprince

Picked up a few birthday goodies!


----------



## Pinksweater

View attachment 3871953
View attachment 3871953

	

		
			
		

		
	
 My passenger for the day. She's small but capable of carrying everything I need today.


----------



## happygirl78

That would be my Epi Speedy 25 and my chocolate lab!


----------



## Aliluvlv

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3868933
> 
> Louis Vuitton Foldable Tote / Messenger in Damier Cobalt
> FW14 Runway


Wow! Love it!


----------



## fabuleux

Aliluvlv said:


> Wow! Love it!


Thanks! It is a great piece and I always enjoy carrying it!


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

happygirl78 said:


> That would be my Epi Speedy 25 and my chocolate lab!


love the bag ......ur dog is such a cutie and a wonderful color!!!


----------



## LVoe4DB

happygirl78 said:


> That would be my Epi Speedy 25 and my chocolate lab!


Sooooo adorable [emoji7]


----------



## fabuleux

shillinggirl88 said:


> Making her debut on Halloween! Miss Alma!


Forever classic!


----------



## SeattleLVLover

Heading to work with my NF and Bond Street  - I think maybe I've overdone it on the pink and DE, but I can't help it!  Also, looking for a new charm for my NF so I'm not doubling up on the pink pom poms.


----------



## snibor

happygirl78 said:


> That would be my Epi Speedy 25 and my chocolate lab!



Awwww...so cute!!!!(and nice bag!)


----------



## Work_For_Purse

shillinggirl88 said:


> Making her debut on Halloween! Miss Alma!


I love this Black epi Alma with silver hardware  what size is it?  I was thinking of that but i think i have too many stuff to carry and it would be too heavy for me to carry   so i am hoping santa brings me Speedy B 30 DE from France instead.


----------



## pursefan06

Her first time out!!!


----------



## APhiJill

My new to me Totally GM arrived yesterday and I took her for a spin


----------



## momof3boyz

shillinggirl88 said:


> Making her debut on Halloween! Miss Alma!


LOVE Epi !!!!!!


----------



## Samantha S

APhiJill said:


> My new to me Totally GM arrived yesterday and I took her for a spin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3874905


Beautiful tote. The mono canvas is squishy and soft.


----------



## Emsidee

On my way to he hairdresser with my my world tour neverfull


----------



## WinSailor

An oldie but goodie: Hampstead with bandeau!


----------



## L4lou

Pochette Acessoires with my Reverse Mono PM strap. Perfect shopping bag for spring weather in Oz.


----------



## fyn72

Me in the passenger seat for a change.. with my Tahetienne nf


----------



## frivofrugalista

Tried the cinched look with my NF today...not loving it but worth a try


----------



## AndreaM99

frivofrugalista said:


> Tried the cinched look with my NF today...not loving it but worth a try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3878706



I absolutly adore the luggage tag stamping.


----------



## frivofrugalista

AndreaM99 said:


> I absolutly adore the luggage tag stamping.



Thank you, took a bit of convincing my SA


----------



## AndreaM99

frivofrugalista said:


> Thank you, took a bit of convincing my SA


I can imagine


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

frivofrugalista said:


> Tried the cinched look with my NF today...not loving it but worth a try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3878706


When I saw your luggage tag my jaw dropped. I said to myself that you must have talked a good game to get that many hearts lol! I'm close to my SA and never thought to ask for more than my 2 initials on all of my tags. That's so cool looking. Most creative one I've seen in quite some time.


----------



## frivofrugalista

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> When I saw your luggage tag my jaw dropped. I said to myself that you must have talked a good game to get that many hearts lol! I'm close to my SA and never thought to ask for more than my 2 initials on all of my tags. That's so cool looking. Most creative one I've seen in quite some time.



Thank you, actually I love my SA and he goes above and beyond for me. I actually wanted 3 hearts with different shades of blue and he decided to surprise me to match my bag. I was shocked but happy and grateful[emoji170]


----------



## AnnaSteurer

running errands yesterday with my NF MM. the bag charm is a diy upcycling of the pochette, that came with my DA NF


----------



## fabuleux

Forty and Fabulous


----------



## malealovelv

Using my Damier Ebene Caissa hobo with Almazing bandeau on a rainy day


----------



## ArmyWife12

FancyPants77 said:


> Beautiful!! And what a cute charm! I love Hocus Pocus haha


Thank you!! Me too


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

I have the Neverfull in DE but want it in Monogram so bad! Yours is beautiful!


Peggieben said:


> View attachment 2910354
> 
> My NF GM


----------



## Aliluvlv

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3881556
> 
> Forty and Fabulous


Yes you are! Gorgeous!


----------



## fabuleux

Aliluvlv said:


> Yes you are! Gorgeous!


40 is the size of the Speedy, not my age!


----------



## Aliluvlv

fabuleux said:


> 40 is the size of the Speedy, not my age!


Lol I know! [emoji1]


----------



## fyn72

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3881556
> 
> Forty and Fabulous



Yes! It is! I love the comment! [emoji38]


----------



## fyn72

malealovelv said:


> Using my Damier Ebene Caissa hobo with Almazing bandeau on a rainy day



Beautiful! [emoji7]


----------



## SeattleLVLover

Ooh shiny!


----------



## designer1

I love how the red interior of my speedy B looks against the red leather seats of my X6.


----------



## AndreaM99

Today with my Lumineuse PM in Flamme, she is still in like a new condition. It is really true that bags from 2012 are much better quality that Lumineuse from 2013 and later. I have no issues with any of my 3 Lumineuse, all are from 2012. If you are thinking to purchase an preloved one, go for one with the date code from 2012.


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Mìss mahina Xl


----------



## llhudson13

Kabuki.  Stylin’ and profilin’


----------



## cwool

Miss Noe this Thanksgiving week


----------



## fabuleux

cwool said:


> View attachment 3887260
> 
> Miss Noe this Thanksgiving week


A forever classic!


----------



## j_87

First day out!


----------



## claravi

MY BEAUTIFUL KABUKI!


----------



## claravi

SeattleLVLover said:


> Ooh shiny!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3883727


Thinking of tote mirror as next bag..beautiful


----------



## Skydiveruk

*My Daniel GM accompanying me back from the body shop*


----------



## Sandyhk

My Bento box


----------



## margarita369

Here and there...


----------



## SeattleLVLover

claravi said:


> Thinking of tote mirror as next bag..beautiful


I love it!  I'm using a Pallas strap as I find the one that came with it a bit wide for my taste, but it's pretty striking to wear it with the patent side out.


----------



## hart88hart

Bond Street!


----------



## SeattleLVLover

hart88hart said:


> Bond Street!


Of my current rotation this is the bag that makes me smile the most.  If I could justify/afford getting the Bordeaux as well I would in a heartbeat!


----------



## SeattleLVLover

23adeline said:


> Monogram Tuffetage deauville
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3781120


Did this bag come with a shoulder strap? So pretty!


----------



## uhpharm01

margarita369 said:


> Here and there...


Very nice. See that a rolex that I see on your wrist?!!!


----------



## AnnaSteurer

me and my new-to-me PM, that arrived a couple of days ago, are sharing the passenger seat today


----------



## fabuleux

Louis Vuitton Clarence Monogram Macassar


----------



## Aliluvlv

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3890493
> 
> Louis Vuitton Clarence Monogram Macassar


I don't think I've seen this one before. It's really beautiful!


----------



## mugenprincess

Brought this lil cutie with me today and using the chain from my Felicie


----------



## viewwing

margarita369 said:


> Here and there...


Love the interior of your car! Sooo cool! What is it?


----------



## Bags_4_life

margarita369 said:


> Here and there...





viewwing said:


> Love the interior of your car! Sooo cool! What is it?



I’d like to know too! It reminds me of the new Infiniti my mum just got as hers has a purple stitch trim like the purple light you have, and the touch screen mouse pad thingy too.


----------



## melovepurse

Lock Me bucket in Black/hot pink with a couple of charms


----------



## LouisV76

melovepurse said:


> View attachment 3895438
> 
> 
> Lock Me bucket in Black/hot pink with a couple of charms



awesome bag! [emoji7] how does it hold up? stiff or slouchy? is it the new capucines charm?


----------



## PamK

melovepurse said:


> View attachment 3895438
> 
> 
> Lock Me bucket in Black/hot pink with a couple of charms



So beautiful! We’ll be twins soon - it’s my Christmas present! [emoji319]


----------



## melovepurse

LouisV76 said:


> awesome bag! [emoji7] how does it hold up? stiff or slouchy? is it the new capucines charm?



Hi LouisV76 - it’s pretty stiff so far, I’ve only carried it a couple of days though. Good eye - it’s a black and white tassel charm and the Capucines charm!


----------



## LouisV76

melovepurse said:


> Hi LouisV76 - it’s pretty stiff so far, I’ve only carried it a couple of days though. Good eye - it’s a black and white tassel charm and the Capucines charm!



thank you very much melovepurse! I am going to see it next thursday [emoji7] as my pm reverse not will arrive till christmas eve, I am looking for another christmas gift[emoji85][emoji4]


----------



## LouisV76

melovepurse said:


> Hi LouisV76 - it’s pretty stiff so far, I’ve only carried it a couple of days though. Good eye - it’s a black and white tassel charm and the Capucines charm!



do you probably have a pic, where we can see the capu charm a little better?[emoji7][emoji16][emoji4]


----------



## Bagsnlove

frivofrugalista said:


> Tried the cinched look with my NF today...not loving it but worth a try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3878706



Where did you get the heart stamp? They don’t have it here in Montreal.....


----------



## melovepurse

LouisV76 said:


> do you probably have a pic, where we can see the capu charm a little better?[emoji7][emoji16][emoji4]


----------



## Addict2Labels

View attachment 3895734

A little trinketry on the PM


----------



## LouisV76

melovepurse said:


> View attachment 3895548
> View attachment 3895549



thank you - looks great[emoji108][emoji106][emoji2]


----------



## fyn72

Montaigne Rose Ballerine today [emoji177]


----------



## cwool

Noir kinda day


----------



## SeattleLVLover

Bond Street with new charm!


----------



## savannahmil36

SeattleLVLover said:


> Bond Street with new charm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3897673


Love this bag, the DE looks perfect with the rose details!


----------



## SeattleLVLover

savannahmil36 said:


> Love this bag, the DE looks perfect with the rose details!



It's definitely one of those bags that just makes me smile every time I carry it!


----------



## pernball

HeartMyMJs said:


> My Montaigne in Noir
> View attachment 2921513


So gorgeous


----------



## pernball

SeattleLVLover said:


> Heading to work with my NF and Bond Street  - I think maybe I've overdone it on the pink and DE, but I can't help it!  Also, looking for a new charm for my NF so I'm not doubling up on the pink pom poms.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3873534


Wowowow I love how coordinated they are !!!


----------



## pernball

fyn72 said:


> This Brittany [emoji177] off to the city to Lv to pick up my luggage tag that I got Hotstamped. I love this bag so much! So comfortable to wear and soft and smooshy to touch yet still structured in the bottom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3847381


Drooling right now. She’s stunning !


----------



## fyn72

pernball said:


> Drooling right now. She’s stunning !



Aww thank you! I love it[emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## PamK

Out and about with Retiro today. Enjoying a new look with bandouliere!


----------



## fabuleux

PamK said:


> Out and about with Retiro today. Enjoying a new look with bandouliere!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3900191


Beautiful red leather!


----------



## themeanreds

Cabas Rivington riding shotgun this morning.


----------



## PamK

fabuleux said:


> Beautiful red leather!



Thanks, Dr. Fab! I think you remarked in another thread that the bandoulieres are pricey (agreed), but I’m really enjoying it!


----------



## MeepMeep67

Driving the 1968 California Special Mustang on this chilly sunny day, sporting my early Christmas gift from DH. He suprised me with this beautiful strap!! Im loving it on my Petit Noe


----------



## PamK

MeepMeep67 said:


> Driving the 1968 California Special Mustang on this chilly sunny day, sporting my early Christmas gift from DH. He suprised me with this beautiful strap!! Im loving it on my Petit Noe



That is so beautiful!! [emoji173]️[emoji1]


----------



## fyn72

MeepMeep67 said:


> Driving the 1968 California Special Mustang on this chilly sunny day, sporting my early Christmas gift from DH. He suprised me with this beautiful strap!! Im loving it on my Petit Noe


Love the strap on there! Looks so nice!  and unique too. When I saw the car seat I though .. Old car.. looks like my seat in my 68 Camaro only mine are black


----------



## MeepMeep67

PamK said:


> That is so beautiful!! [emoji173]️[emoji1]


 Thank you!!  I Love your bag and strap also!!



fyn72 said:


> Love the strap on there! Looks so nice!  and unique too. When I saw the car seat I though .. Old car.. looks like my seat in my 68 Camaro only mine are black


Thank you!! thats awesome you have a '68 Camaro! 
my seats are black too, just not looking right in photo.


----------



## fabuleux

Sunshine on my Clarence.


----------



## monica6

My best passenger!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3900977
> 
> Sunshine on my Clarence.


Wow, you're bag looks pristine and very comfortable as well


----------



## fabuleux

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Wow, you're bag looks pristine and very comfortable as well


It’s fairly new. It’s about 2 or 3 years old. I bought it right before they discontinued this model. Fun fact, the hardware is the same as the hardware on my new Zack backpack.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

fabuleux said:


> It’s fairly new. It’s about 2 or 3 years old. I bought it right before they discontinued this model. Fun fact, the hardware is the same as the hardware on my new Zack backpack.


I like timeless styles like this. Must be cool to have 2 bags with identical hardware trim too


----------



## Aliluvlv

[emoji4]


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 3903265
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji4]


I'm so excited to see your reveal!


----------



## Aliluvlv

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I'm so excited to see your reveal!


Lol me too! Trying to wait as long as possible.


----------



## fabuleux

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I like timeless styles like this. Must be cool to have 2 bags with identical hardware trim too


Although I love many of the runway/seasonal/limited collections, I am always drawn back to the “classic LV look.”


----------



## mrsinsyder

My new PM out today!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis




----------



## bh4me

My epi pochette metis


----------



## pearlsnjeans

Vaneau riding with me to my appointment:


----------



## fabuleux

bh4me said:


> My epi pochette metis
> View attachment 3905135


Love this.


----------



## malealovelv

Time for some holiday cheer:  Pochette Metis Infrarouge, loving the red and black


----------



## pernball

The gorg rose poudre neonoe is accompanying me today !


----------



## Iamminda

Happy Tuesday!  I couldn’t wait till summer (or spring even) to pull out my Iena.  So I am calling this my winter white bag.


----------



## SeattleLVLover

Heading to work with my City Steamer.  Love that my Surface laptop actually fits!


----------



## pearlsnjeans

Iamminda said:


> Happy Tuesday!  I couldn’t wait till summer (or spring even) to pull out my Iena.  So I am calling this my winter white bag.



Beautiful Iena!! The DA pattern is still very wintry; it reminds me of cold foggy mornings or frost on leaves.

I’m still using my DA Felicie and it goes really well with my gray outfits! 

I’m thinking about getting Iena  in DA next year.


----------



## pearlsnjeans

SeattleLVLover said:


> Heading to work with my City Steamer.  Love that my Surface laptop actually fits!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3906104



Your bag is gorgeous! I love this coloring


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Happy Tuesday!  I couldn’t wait till summer (or spring even) to pull out my Iena.  So I am calling this my winter white bag.


Yay L! Love this bag. Way too beautiful not to use in winter! [emoji7]


----------



## Aliluvlv

SeattleLVLover said:


> Heading to work with my City Steamer.  Love that my Surface laptop actually fits!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3906104





pearlsnjeans said:


> Your bag is gorgeous! I love this coloring


+1!


----------



## Iamminda

Thank You PNJ .  Your Felicie is just lovely (as is your winter wardrobe ).   I hope you get an Iena next year.



pearlsnjeans said:


> Beautiful Iena!! The DA pattern is still very wintry; it reminds me of cold foggy mornings or frost on leaves.
> 
> I’m still using my DA Felicie and it goes really well with my gray outfits!
> 
> I’m thinking about getting Iena  in DA next year.



Thanks so much A



Aliluvlv said:


> Yay L! Love this bag. Way too beautiful not to use in winter! [emoji7]


----------



## urma

pearlsnjeans said:


> Vaneau riding with me to my appointment:
> 
> View attachment 3905279


Great bag, but I especially love how you styled it! (And I'm usually not even a fan of twillies.)


----------



## bh4me

fabuleux said:


> Love this.


Thanks! Never thought I’d love this bag.


----------



## pearlsnjeans

urma said:


> Great bag, but I especially love how you styled it! (And I'm usually not even a fan of twillies.)



Thank you so much!


----------



## L4lou

SeattleLVLover said:


> Heading to work with my City Steamer.  Love that my Surface laptop actually fits!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3906104


Gorgeous! Love the city steamer, such an understated classic style, quite underrated if you ask me.


----------



## Cararoberts12

Totally MM. My favorite bag for shopping.


----------



## pearlsnjeans

My Epi Vaneau:



The bell of the clochette key holder is being hot stamped... Can’t wait to get it back with my initials.


----------



## WinSailor

pearlsnjeans said:


> My Epi Vaneau:
> 
> View attachment 3913122
> 
> The bell of the clochette key holder is being hot stamped... Can’t wait to get it back with my initials.


Oh my! I love your Vaneau & twilly combo.


----------



## pearlsnjeans

WinSailor said:


> Oh my! I love your Vaneau & twilly combo.



Thank you so much for the lovely comments, @WinSailor


----------



## frenchyo8

In our Uber on the way to the cruise terminal to start our Christmas vacation!! [emoji319]


----------



## cwool

On the way home after dinner w extended family


----------



## pearlsnjeans

cwool said:


> View attachment 3913928
> 
> 
> On the way home after dinner w extended family



Your Felicie is so adorable!    Looks like my Vaneau’s baby.


----------



## melroseco2000

One more trip to the grocery store for Christmas Eve dinner!


----------



## mzroyalflyness

Neo noe! And some gifts


----------



## Sparklett22

Last minute Christmas shopping.


----------



## pmburk

Running a couple of errands today with my new Neverfull.


----------



## nycxonyc

Canderson22 said:


> Melie Empreinte in Noir...
> 
> View attachment 3800923


Love this! Do you think that it is better or worse or non comparable to the Neverfull?


----------



## nycxonyc

Kmazz39 said:


> Me and My LV World Tour


I love how the world tour comes with the black treated leather. makes it all so much more carefree


----------



## nycxonyc

mugenprincess said:


> Brought this lil cutie with me today and using the chain from my Felicie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3895046


Which felicie do you own?


----------



## melovepurse

In my passenger seat today - Empreinte Speedy Bandouliere 20 size


----------



## CrvEgrl123

My beautiful Turenne MM cuddled with my Barefoot Dreams cardi.


----------



## Sparklett22

Using my speedy b today due to all this ice.


----------



## WinSailor

Breaking up my dreary black and gray wardrobe with Miss Mazarine!


----------



## Iluvbags

My Marine Rouge Pochette metis


----------



## sfgiantsgirl

CrvEgrl123 said:


> My beautiful Turenne MM cuddled with my Barefoot Dreams cardi.



Awesome bag and love BFD


----------



## sandxilux

Louis Vuitton Alma Voyage MM ... everyday work bag... she will rest this weekend!


----------



## shalomjude

My bike is way better than my passenger


----------



## fabuleux

sandxilux said:


> View attachment 3939505
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Louis Vuitton Alma Voyage MM ... everyday work bag... she will rest this weekend!


An old forgotten beauty! Such a shame when this bag was discontinued.


----------



## DaisyM

Out and about with my weekend workhorse


----------



## Mrs. D.S.

Eva with my leopard Dooney & Bourke key fob/key chain


----------



## LVtingting

WinSailor said:


> Breaking up my dreary black and gray wardrobe with Miss Mazarine!
> View attachment 3938589



Love it! So pretty! What color is this?


----------



## love2learn

Using my anthracite Cluny MM yesterday for errands.  Still such a beauty[emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## turbotaz

Marine Rouge Melie


----------



## fyn72

Sofia Capolla bb


----------



## cwool

Eva on the way to dinner


----------



## SeattleLVLover

It's a Mini morning with the PS Mini Reverse and a Mini Pochette Accessories!


----------



## Dawn72

frenchyo8 said:


> In our Uber on the way to the cruise terminal to start our Christmas vacation!! [emoji319]
> View attachment 3913470



Which insert are you using for your NF??


----------



## mugenprincess

katcook213 said:


> Which felicie do you own?



Vernis, mono, azur, epi and empriente [emoji28][emoji28]


----------



## mugenprincess

melovepurse said:


> In my passenger seat today - Empreinte Speedy Bandouliere 20 size
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3930308



How are you liking this size? Is it perfect for every day use?


----------



## bccgal

mugenprincess said:


> How are you liking this size? Is it perfect for every day use?


Hi. This is a great question . I just ordered the Noir also in the 20 size to use for everyday.


----------



## melovepurse

Montaigne B.B. in grape


----------



## luv2bling

mugenprincess said:


> Vernis, mono, azur, epi and empriente [emoji28][emoji28]


@mugenprincess - which empreinte do you have?  I'm considering the Marine Rouge.  I posted in the Felicie thread - but haven't seen any replies. 
How do you like your empreinte compared to the mono or epi?  Thanks in advance for your response.


----------



## melovepurse

mugenprincess said:


> How are you liking this size? Is it perfect for every day use?



Hi mugenprincess - it’s a great bag but can be a tad small it just depends on what you need to carry. I can fit the compact Twist wallet, my keys, phone, a small hairbrush, sunglasses and a balenciaga coin purse which I use as a cosmetic pouch!

Just as an example, the Montaigne B.B. can hold a bit more, but it’s a little bulkier physically to carry. I find the Empreinte leather is pretty durable and it’s my favorite LV finish at this moment....


----------



## melovepurse

turbotaz said:


> View attachment 3941770
> 
> Marine Rouge Melie



*turbotaz *- how do you like the Melie?? I've been pondering this bag or the Ponthieu. Is it easy to wear/use and how long have you had it?


----------



## pmburk

Neverfull MM. In love with this bag!


----------



## Aliluvlv

melovepurse said:


> View attachment 3943810
> 
> 
> Montaigne B.B. in grape


Gorgeous! [emoji7]


----------



## melovepurse

Running errands with Empreinte Metis in Amethyste today! [emoji171]


----------



## OnlyasnobwhenitcomestoLV

My new baby. She is NOT waiting til Spring to come out and play!


----------



## shillinggirl88

Miss Alma!


----------



## AndreaM99

melovepurse said:


> View attachment 3947076
> 
> 
> Running errands with Empreinte Metis in Amethyste today! [emoji171]


Twins! I love this bag and color, ohhh, I can't get enough! Looking forward to summer, it looks stunning with yellow.


----------



## daysha

WinSailor said:


> Breaking up my dreary black and gray wardrobe with Miss Mazarine!
> View attachment 3938589


Beautiful bag.  I no longer see them on LV's site.  Have they been discontinued?


----------



## mugenprincess

melovepurse said:


> Hi mugenprincess - it’s a great bag but can be a tad small it just depends on what you need to carry. I can fit the compact Twist wallet, my keys, phone, a small hairbrush, sunglasses and a balenciaga coin purse which I use as a cosmetic pouch!
> 
> Just as an example, the Montaigne B.B. can hold a bit more, but it’s a little bulkier physically to carry. I find the Empreinte leather is pretty durable and it’s my favorite LV finish at this moment....



This is great to know!! Seems perfect!! [emoji173]️


----------



## fyn72

Favorite mm to work today


----------



## Aliluvlv

Out to a girls lunch today and Target grocery shopping. First time I've had this bag with me in the passenger seat in the daylight! It comes to work every day but it's too dark then and coming home. Have a great weekend everyone! [emoji4]


----------



## Sparklett22

Using an oldie today...my Montaigne bowling


----------



## happygirl78

Today I dusted off my Delightful MM in mono, she is well loved and comfy ... I don’t use her a whole lot any longer but she still makes my heart sing! 

Second thing is actually my permanent car accessory, my DA trousse make up bag that hangs on my shifter for odds and ends and “good to have items”. 

Pardon my dusty nasty car, it has been crappy weather for two weeks and I haven’t had a chance to clean her up!


----------



## melovepurse

Babylon B.B. today


----------



## WinSailor

daysha said:


> Beautiful bag.  I no longer see them on LV's site.  Have they been discontinued?


Hello, thank you! Yes - the Mazarine has been discontinued last I heard.


----------



## frenchyo8

Dawn72 said:


> Which insert are you using for your NF??



It’s the purse to go organizer!


----------



## StarDaisy

My current favorite south bank besace


----------



## myluvofbags

StarDaisy said:


> View attachment 3951366
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My current favorite south bank besace


Love the strap with it!


----------



## melovepurse

Alma B.B. Amethyste today


----------



## paula3boys

StarDaisy said:


> View attachment 3951366
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My current favorite south bank besace



I'm so tempted to get this bag!


----------



## StarDaisy

The south bank is a great bag.  You should check it out if you haven't already.  For me, it holds more than my pochette metis and is easier to get in and out of.


----------



## Emsidee

Finished one my many finals today. Tomorrow is the last day of the finals week


----------



## Bags_4_life

happygirl78 said:


> Today I dusted off my Delightful MM in mono, she is well loved and comfy ... I don’t use her a whole lot any longer but she still makes my heart sing!
> 
> Second thing is actually my permanent car accessory, my DA trousse make up bag that hangs on my shifter for odds and ends and “good to have items”.
> 
> Pardon my dusty nasty car, it has been crappy weather for two weeks and I haven’t had a chance to clean her up!



You must live somewhere with low crime, I live in London, if an lv was permanently in a visible place in my car it wouldn’t last 5 minutes


----------



## Sparklett22

With turenne again


----------



## aneela

Emsidee said:


> View attachment 3952184
> 
> Finished one my many finals today. Tomorrow is the last day of the finals week


good luck with your last final! I am also in the brunt of my grad school degree right now, yay...


----------



## Emsidee

aneela said:


> good luck with your last final! I am also in the brunt of my grad school degree right now, yay...


Thank you! I think all of them went quite well


----------



## tcyr

Weekend in Philly for the Super Bowl! Go birds!!!


----------



## Dtrivi89

tcyr said:


> Weekend in Philly for the Super Bowl! Go birds!!!
> 
> View attachment 3955292



E-A-G-L-E-S EAGLES!!!!!!


----------



## malzahnart

happygirl78 said:


> That would be my Epi Speedy 25 and my chocolate lab!


I absolutely love this pic with your precious doggy....how sweet...


----------



## luvmylv79

My Pallas. I rarely use it so figured I would bring it out for a day.


----------



## SDfromND

tcyr said:


> Weekend in Philly for the Super Bowl! Go birds!!!
> 
> View attachment 3955292


Fly Eagles Fly


----------



## Aliluvlv

tcyr said:


> Weekend in Philly for the Super Bowl! Go birds!!!
> 
> View attachment 3955292





Dtrivi89 said:


> E-A-G-L-E-S EAGLES!!!!!!





SDfromND said:


> Fly Eagles Fly


Go EAGLES!


----------



## 1LV




----------



## A Yah Suh

Sunday stroll to the Apple store with my Favorite MM Damier Azur.


----------



## bccgal

1LV said:


> View attachment 3955792


Beautiful. Mine is on its way monday. May I ask how you'e you're liking yours?


----------



## Zafirosan

Running Sunday errands with my South Bank before the Super Bowl!


----------



## WinSailor

Headed to some Super Bowl fun!


----------



## 1LV

bccgal said:


> Beautiful. Mine is on its way monday. May I ask how you'e you're liking yours?


Congratulations!  I have really enjoyed mine.  I think it’s a very pretty & versatile bag.  It’s defintely not one I see letting go.  I hope you enjoy yours as well.  Please post pictures when you get yours and be sure to let us know how you like it.


----------



## Sparklett22

Beautiful day for this baby.


----------



## bccgal

1LV said:


> Congratulations!  I have really enjoyed mine.  I think it’s a very pretty & versatile bag.  It’s defintely not one I see letting go.  I hope you enjoy yours as well.  Please post pictures when you get yours and be sure to let us know how you like it.


Thank you so much. I had 2 om ones but ended up selling them.  I think I'm going to like the new style better. I do wish they kept the feet though.  I'm happy to hear you really enjoy yours. I think the noir is beautiful.  I will . Thank you again.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

This Empreinte beauty!!!


----------



## paula3boys

My Tournelle PM in monogram noir


----------



## luvspurses

paula3boys said:


> My Tournelle PM in monogram noir
> View attachment 3959527


(not so) hidden mickey!


----------



## PrincessAsya

paula3boys said:


> My Tournelle PM in monogram noir
> View attachment 3959527



@paula3boys, this is so funny!  You know, I have the Tournelle PM and it’s not all that many of us who have that bag, attached is a picture of the only dangly charm I’ve ever put on my bags and last, I am the mom of 3. Girls, but still


----------



## Mayfly285

luvmylv79 said:


> My Pallas. I rarely use it so figured I would bring it out for a day.



Oh wow! How gorgeous is your little dog?! [emoji7]


----------



## paula3boys

PrincessAsya said:


> View attachment 3959942
> 
> 
> @paula3boys, this is so funny!  You know, I have the Tournelle PM and it’s not all that many of us who have that bag, attached is a picture of the only dangly charm I’ve ever put on my bags and last, I am the mom of 3. Girls, but still


Great minds think alike! I am sure you love having 3 girls as much as I do my 3 boys


----------



## mzroyalflyness

melovepurse said:


> View attachment 3950737
> 
> 
> Babylon B.B. today


Beautiful!!  Love it!


----------



## mugenprincess

paula3boys said:


> My Tournelle PM in monogram noir
> View attachment 3959527



I like your fuzzy heart!


----------



## bccgal

1LV said:


> View attachment 3955792





	

		
			
		

		
	
 as promised a pic. Just opened her up. The smell is so amazing.


----------



## paula3boys

mugenprincess said:


> I like your fuzzy heart!


Thank you. It is incredibly soft!


----------



## 1LV

bccgal said:


> View attachment 3960744
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as promised a pic. Just opened her up. The smell is so amazing.


You’re going to love her.  Congrats!!


----------



## happygirl78

Today I’m riding with my brand new Speedy b 25 Denim Epi that arrived yesterday ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## fabuleux




----------



## Rani

bccgal said:


> View attachment 3960744
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as promised a pic. Just opened her up. The smell is so amazing.


Congrats! Is this the 25 size?


----------



## Sparklett22

On her maiden voyage


----------



## 1LV




----------



## bccgal

Rani said:


> Congrats! Is this the 25 size?


Thank you. Yes its the 25. Perfect size.


----------



## bccgal

Thank you everyone for all the likes.


----------



## luvmylv79

Mayfly285 said:


> Oh wow! How gorgeous is your little dog?! [emoji7]



Thank you! [emoji173]️


----------



## Mayfly285

happygirl78 said:


> View attachment 3960997
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I’m riding with my brand new Speedy b 25 Denim Epi that arrived yesterday [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Congratulations; she’s a pretty lady! [emoji7]


----------



## Mayfly285

Sparklett22 said:


> On her maiden voyage



She’s gorgeous! [emoji7] May your travels together be happy ones! [emoji256]


----------



## A Yah Suh

Favorite MM Damier Azur and my favorite pup! 
After all it’s the year of the dog.


----------



## pearlsnjeans

Off to work with my beloved Epi Vaneau


----------



## luvmylv79

A Yah Suh said:


> View attachment 3962101
> 
> Favorite MM Damier Azur and my favorite pup!
> After all it’s the year of the dog.



So cute! He’s using them for a boost to see better.


----------



## pearlsnjeans

Sparklett22 said:


> On her maiden voyage



Your speedy is so beautiful! The DA print is brought out nicely by the black leather seats.


----------



## PamK

Kabuki today! Love this Speedy! [emoji173]️


----------



## Iamminda

pearlsnjeans said:


> Off to work with my beloved Epi Vaneau
> 
> View attachment 3962238



Beautiful twilly on your gorgeous Vaneau!!


----------



## Mayfly285

My first LV Speedy: the gorgeous Totem on her maiden daytime outing! She looks quite different in the sunlight, too!


----------



## Dtrivi89

Mayfly285 said:


> My first LV Speedy: the gorgeous Totem on her maiden daytime outing! She looks quite different in the sunlight, too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3962832
> View attachment 3962833



This speedy is amazing!!


----------



## luvspurses

A Yah Suh said:


> View attachment 3962101
> 
> Favorite MM Damier Azur and my favorite pup!
> After all it’s the year of the dog.


omg, that is love! so cute : )


----------



## BagLady14

Pallas BB


----------



## 1LV

Mayfly285 said:


> My first LV Speedy: the gorgeous Totem on her maiden daytime outing! She looks quite different in the sunlight, too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3962832
> View attachment 3962833


Good for you!!  I sincerely hope you thoroughly enjoy your Speedy!


----------



## pearlsnjeans

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful twilly on your gorgeous Vaneau!!



Thank you. This particular design seems to be made for my Vaneau. The colors pop out and it highlights the hot pink border of the leather.


----------



## pearlsnjeans

Mayfly285 said:


> My first LV Speedy: the gorgeous Totem on her maiden daytime outing! She looks quite different in the sunlight, too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3962832
> View attachment 3962833



Beautiful colors!


----------



## PrincessAsya

Mayfly285 said:


> My first LV Speedy: the gorgeous Totem on her maiden daytime outing! She looks quite different in the sunlight, too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3962832
> View attachment 3962833



Excellent choice, @Mayfly285!  It’s beautiful - bright and bold, and oh, so beautiful!  Congratulations and I hope it brings many happy memories along the way.


----------



## Mayfly285

BagLady14 said:


> Pallas BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3962891



Wow! What a photo! Just fabulous, BagLady14! [emoji7]


----------



## Sibelle

On our way to the city (and LV)  .


----------



## Mayfly285

Dtrivi89 said:


> This speedy is amazing!!



Thank you, Dtrivi89! [emoji8] I haven’t “revealed” her yet; I was a bit shy about her, tbh! She’s not the “classic” Speedy but I love that she’s completely waterproof and a bit different! [emoji6]


----------



## Mayfly285

1LV said:


> Good for you!!  I sincerely hope you thoroughly enjoy your Speedy!



Thank you, 1LV; she’s bringing me a lot of pleasure so far, although I still feel a bit self-conscious with her! [emoji6]



pearlsnjeans said:


> Beautiful colors!



She is a pretty girl; definitely more subtle out of the sunshine! [emoji6]



PrincessAsya said:


> Excellent choice, @Mayfly285!  It’s beautiful - bright and bold, and oh, so beautiful!  Congratulations and I hope it brings many happy memories along the way.



Thank you for your kind words, PrincessAsya; I was so lucky to find her and love everything about her! My first Speedy! At last! [emoji4]


----------



## Dtrivi89

Mayfly285 said:


> Thank you, Dtrivi89! [emoji8] I haven’t “revealed” her yet; I was a bit shy about her, tbh! She’s not the “classic” Speedy but I love that she’s completely waterproof and a bit different! [emoji6]


She’s STUNNING!! One of the reasons I haven’t added a speedy to my small collection is because I would love a truly unique and beautiful speedy like yours!! Enjoy!!


----------



## Mayfly285

Dtrivi89 said:


> She’s STUNNING!! One of the reasons I haven’t added a speedy to my small collection is because I would love a truly unique and beautiful speedy like yours!! Enjoy!!



Bless you, sweetie! [emoji8] I was so lucky to find her (and another, rather special one!) [emoji6] I hope you find your dream Speedy too!


----------



## Dtrivi89

Mayfly285 said:


> Bless you, sweetie! [emoji8] I was so lucky to find her (and another, rather special one!) [emoji6] I hope you find your dream Speedy too!


That is so exciting!! Wear them both in good health and happiness!!


----------



## MrsJLin

My first post in this thread.  I couldn’t resist.  Waited almost 4 weeks for this little guy and I. F***ING. LOVE. IT!


----------



## Sparklett22

On this rainy day...


----------



## Iluvbags

melovepurse said:


> View attachment 3947076
> 
> 
> Running errands with Empreinte Metis in Amethyste today! [emoji171]



OmGEE

Remember me in the future when you get sick of her.  Lol! 

I'm looking to buy one and this color is AMAZING


----------



## NWGal

I really need to start zipping her up when she's riding shotgun.  Never fails, my bag contents go everywhere.


----------



## BagLady14

Mayfly285 said:


> Wow! What a photo! Just fabulous, BagLady14! [emoji7]


Thanks.  It's a good boating bag.


----------



## SeattleLVLover

First sunny day in forever, so I'm taking her out for a spin!  Still need to do the water protection at some point...


----------



## BagLady14

SeattleLVLover said:


> First sunny day in forever, so I'm taking her out for a spin!  Still need to do the water protection at some point...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3964988


So pretty.


----------



## TrixyG




----------



## manda331

BagLady14 said:


> Pallas BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3962891


Oh my goodness I love this picture! I've been considering this little beauty, do u happen to have a modeling shot? Do u reach for this bag often? It looks so versatile, perfect for errands, even travel! So lovely in full noir!   Thanks! [emoji4]


----------



## manda331

NWGal said:


> I really need to start zipping her up when she's riding shotgun.  Never fails, my bag contents go everywhere.


I was tired of the same thing! Problem solved thanks to a quick ebay find! I purchased 2 different types. One for thin straps like on totes and another for thick straps for shoulder bags. I am even able to leave my bags unzipped or open. So, if I'm driving thru, I have quick access to my wallet, lipstick, etc!  Excuse my seat , took some quick snapshots for you. Here's my solution, hope this helps someone! [emoji6]


----------



## 1LV

manda331 said:


> I was tired of the same thing! Problem solved thanks to a quick ebay find! I purchased 2 different types. One for thin straps like on totes and another for thick straps for shoulder bags. I am even able to leave my bags unzipped or open. So, if I'm driving thru, I have quick access to my wallet, lipstick, etc!  Excuse my seat , took some quick snapshots for you. Here's my solution, hope this helps someone! [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3966211
> View attachment 3966213
> View attachment 3966217
> View attachment 3966219


I love this!  Such a great idea.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NWGal

manda331 said:


> I was tired of the same thing! Problem solved thanks to a quick ebay find! I purchased 2 different types. One for thin straps like on totes and another for thick straps for shoulder bags. I am even able to leave my bags unzipped or open. So, if I'm driving thru, I have quick access to my wallet, lipstick, etc!  Excuse my seat , took some quick snapshots for you. Here's my solution, hope this helps someone! [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3966211
> View attachment 3966213
> View attachment 3966217
> View attachment 3966219



such a great idea!! Thank you!


----------



## manda331

1LV said:


> I love this!  Such a great idea.  Thanks for sharing.





NWGal said:


> such a great idea!! Thank you!



Absolutely, Glad to help! [emoji6]


----------



## TequilaG

Sibelle said:


> On our way to the city (and LV)  .
> View attachment 3963489


I really love this bag. I’m thinking this may be my next purchase.


----------



## AndreaM99

TequilaG said:


> I really love this bag. I’m thinking this may be my next purchase.


I just talked to my SA about this bag and she told me that in the US there are 316 folk already on the waitlist. No intentions to demotivate, but if you really want it, get your name on the waitlist as well.


----------



## bccgal

bccgal said:


> View attachment 3960744
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as promised a pic. Just opened her up. The smell is so amazing.


Thank you everyone for all the likes.


----------



## Jodiehc90

Brought my Graceful MM to work with me today! (Apologies for the bad image, poor lighting in garage car park!)


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

My Neverfull is keeping me company
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
  on this frosty morning


----------



## Zucnarf

My passenger


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

No rain or snow today....
Speedy 30 
Mini Pouchette - 2009 Trunks and Bags
Thanks for letting me share[emoji177]


----------



## fabuleux




----------



## pearlsnjeans

Earlier with my Iéna.




(I can see a strand of my hair caught in the zipper...)


----------



## Iamminda

pearlsnjeans said:


> Earlier with my Iéna.
> 
> View attachment 3967590
> 
> 
> (I can see a strand of my hair caught in the zipper...)


What a cute heart shaped charm!


----------



## jcnc

Sibelle said:


> On our way to the city (and LV)  .
> View attachment 3963489


drooling


----------



## pearlsnjeans

Iamminda said:


> What a cute heart shaped charm!



Thank you!  It was given to me when I attended a special event at my home store for Chinese New Year and Valentines (thus the dog hot stamp and heart shape vachetta).


----------



## usmcwifey

Got a little help from my Neverfull MM! God I love this bag!!!!! My favorite in my collection....Going to have a little mini party at home for our daughter this lovely vday! Can you believe this was all hubby's idea?! Lol


----------



## 1LV

usmcwifey said:


> Got a little help from my Neverfull MM! God I love this bag!!!!! My favorite in my collection....Going to have a little mini party at home for our daughter this lovely vday! Can you believe this was all hubby's idea?! Lol
> View attachment 3968501


Sweet!


----------



## fabuleux

usmcwifey said:


> Can you believe this was all hubby's idea?
> View attachment 3968501


I don’t.


----------



## usmcwifey

fabuleux said:


> I don’t.



He does well from time to time [emoji847][emoji847] lol


----------



## Sibelle

First time out with lovely Miss Alma BB. 
We went to my aunt´s birthday.


----------



## Sparklett22

Neverfull GM today


----------



## fyn72

Little cutie Croisette, never really thought of getting it before but now so glad I did! So comfortable crossbody and fits my essentials [emoji4]


----------



## AndreaM99

fyn72 said:


> Little cutie Croisette, never really thought of getting it before but now so glad I did! So comfortable crossbody and fits my essentials [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3974036


Your bandeau is really cute, I like the way how you tightened it to the handle.


----------



## AndreaM99

Sibelle said:


> First time out with lovely Miss Alma BB.
> We went to my aunt´s birthday.
> 
> View attachment 3972826


Honestly, your bags are super nice, but I cannot get enough of your car seat...sporty stripes...oh the photo with your PM Reverse was phenomenal!


----------



## viewwing

fyn72 said:


> Little cutie Croisette, never really thought of getting it before but now so glad I did! So comfortable crossbody and fits my essentials [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3974036


I have it in DE and can't stop using it. Love how lady like and practical it is! Love your azur one... makes me want another one. Wish they'd make it in mono.


----------



## PrincessAsya

Sibelle said:


> First time out with lovely Miss Alma BB.
> We went to my aunt´s birthday.
> 
> View attachment 3972826


I've sworn left and right on this forum that I'm never buying a black bag and now I look at this and I am in complete awe!  So stylish, so subtle, so supple, so very beautiful!


----------



## PrincessAsya

fyn72 said:


> Little cutie Croisette, never really thought of getting it before but now so glad I did! So comfortable crossbody and fits my essentials [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3974036



Would you mind sharing whether the top handle ever gets in the way of accessing the inside of the bag?  How comfortable is the lock and does it pose problems when the bag is not completely full?  So very stylish and looks like THE most comfortable small crossbody bag.


----------



## fyn72

PrincessAsya said:


> Would you mind sharing whether the top handle ever gets in the way of accessing the inside of the bag?  How comfortable is the lock and does it pose problems when the bag is not completely full?  So very stylish and looks like THE most comfortable small crossbody bag.



Hi! It is definitely the most comfortable little crossbody bag I own, the strap is soft. I do find while wearing crossbody the handle does get in the way but I just pull the flap up anyway, it closes so easily and doesn’t have to be full like the pochette metis which is good. It’s quite new so I don’t have too much to say about it yet but can say I’m loving it so far!


----------



## fabuleux

One of my favorite runway pieces: Noé Marin Épi Stripes from SS16.


----------



## WinSailor

My very first LV 12+ years ago that started my love afair with Louis....workhorse mono Speedy 30!


----------



## WinSailor

WinSailor said:


> My very first LV 12+ years ago that started my love afair with Louis....workhorse mono Speedy 30!
> View attachment 3974552



*affair. Spelling fail.


----------



## Kitty157

manda331 said:


> I was tired of the same thing! Problem solved thanks to a quick ebay find! I purchased 2 different types. One for thin straps like on totes and another for thick straps for shoulder bags. I am even able to leave my bags unzipped or open. So, if I'm driving thru, I have quick access to my wallet, lipstick, etc!  Excuse my seat , took some quick snapshots for you. Here's my solution, hope this helps someone! [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3966211
> View attachment 3966213
> View attachment 3966217
> View attachment 3966219



Great idea! What’s the product name? Or better yet do u have the eBay link. I see you have 2 different ones too. How come?


----------



## Sibelle

AndreaM99 said:


> Honestly, your bags are super nice, but I cannot get enough of your car seat...sporty stripes...oh the photo with your PM Reverse was phenomenal!


Haha, thank you! Yes it´s also a super nice car and goes well with my bags  .


----------



## Sibelle

PrincessAsya said:


> I've sworn left and right on this forum that I'm never buying a black bag and now I look at this and I am in complete awe!  So stylish, so subtle, so supple, so very beautiful!


I had a very difficult time to decide between the black epi Alma and the DE one, but now I am so glad that I got the black Alma. This bag is perfect and I am obsessed .


----------



## manda331

Kitty157 said:


> Great idea! What’s the product name? Or better yet do u have the eBay link. I see you have 2 different ones too. How come?


Hi there! Thanks! I have 2 different ones to accommodate the different purse straps or handles...I know, it's a little much! The things we do for our purses! One is used for thinner straps, like totes. The other is for wide shoulder bag straps or top handles. So they won't get damaged by the hook. There are tons of different ones on ebay. Just search car purse hooks or headrest hooks. You can look find whichever will work best for you  Hope this helps! 

**By the way thank you as well...you are the reason I am able to get in & out of my Montsouris GM so easily! Love that vachetta piece for the drawstring!


----------



## PamK

Out with my denim NF on this rainy day!


----------



## Iamminda

Miss Diane and I are ready for the weekend.  Have a great weekend y’all


----------



## manda331

PamK said:


> Out with my denim NF on this rainy day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3977954


Love this luggage tag! Which bag is it from? I'd love to order one. Thanks!


----------



## PamK

manda331 said:


> Love this luggage tag! Which bag is it from? I'd love to order one. Thanks!



Thank you very much! Unfortunately, this tag is part of a 4 tag collection from the men’s line/Chapman bros. collaboration last year, and wouldn’t be for sale individually. It is in Mono Eclipse, and perhaps your SC could help you get you a similar one!


----------



## Venessa84

On my way to the beach to do the Polar Bear Plunge for Special Olympics


----------



## pearlsnjeans

Iamminda said:


> Miss Diane and I are ready for the weekend.  Have a great weekend y’all



Beautiful! I’ve never seen this bag before— is she a limited edition? Your Ladurée charm is adorable—I want to get macarons now!


----------



## pearlsnjeans

Not passenger seat but I’m sharing anyway:



Pochette Cles in my favorite Damier Azur.

The car is from my favorite car sharing service, ReachNow and my key card is in the pochette


----------



## myluvofbags

Going light and carefree with my pochette


----------



## Iamminda

pearlsnjeans said:


> Not passenger seat but I’m sharing anyway:
> 
> View attachment 3978902
> 
> Pochette Cles in my favorite Damier Azur.
> 
> The car is from my favorite car sharing service, ReachNow and my key card is in the pochette



I love your DA cles!!!   How fun to do car sharing — great way to try out different cars.  Thanks for the compliment on my Diane (it came out in 2014 and was discontinued in 2016 ,  so popular I guess, lol).  The story with my bag is that I reasearched the Totally for months and was ready to buy it.  But as soon as I saw Diane (released just 2 days earlier) in store, I knew I had to have it.  I have never heard/seen/read anything about it but it reminded me of a favorite bag of mine (Legacy Duffle).  So it was a no brainer.  No regret on this somewhat impulse purchase.


----------



## pearlsnjeans

Iamminda said:


> I love your DA cles!!!   How fun to do car sharing — great way to try out different cars.  Thanks for the compliment on my Diane (it came out in 2014 and was discontinued in 2016 ,  so popular I guess, lol).  The story with my bag is that I reasearched the Totally for months and was ready to buy it.  But as soon as I saw Diane (released just 2 days earlier) in store, I knew I had to have it.  I have never heard/seen/read anything about it but it reminded me of a favorite bag of mine (Legacy Duffle).  So it was a no brainer.  No regret on this somewhat impulse purchase.



Thank you! I used to own a car but when I moved to live downtown, parking was expensive and difficult to find. So I sold my car and had just been using public transit (very efficient and reliable in my city) and just in the last year, subscribed to a car sharing service. It’s very fun and I also love to have the option of driving to work when I don’t want to ride the bus or train. I also don’t mind not having monthly car payments.

Your Diane is very gorgeous and I love the DE and caramel color leather trim combo! Very one of a kind . Thanks for sharing your story on how you got her. She’s definitely a keeper!


----------



## Work_For_Purse

PamK said:


> Out with my denim NF on this rainy day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3977954


So pretty!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Miss Diane and I are ready for the weekend.  Have a great weekend y’all


When a cool looking bag! Love your Laduree charm too, those colors are fantastic. Happy weekend L! [emoji5]


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> When a cool looking bag! Love your Laduree charm too, those colors are fantastic. Happy weekend L! [emoji5]


Thanks very much A.  Hope you are doing well (hopefully not too swamped at work ) — and have a great weekend.


----------



## PamK

Work_For_Purse said:


> So pretty!



Thank you so much! [emoji4]


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Thanks very much A.  Hope you are doing well (hopefully not too swamped at work ) — and have a great weekend.


Thanks L! Currently I'm watching the snow levels rise and wishing I (and a few chosen LVs of mine) had some spring break plans to look forward to. [emoji6]


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Thanks L! Currently I'm watching the snow levels rise and wishing I (and a few chosen LVs of mine) had some spring break plans to look forward to. [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3979520


So beautiful— but so cold I bet.  Stay warm A.


----------



## darlinga

My beloved Melie with pink and mono strap, yoga mat, gym bag


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Sharing the passenger seat with the lovely Brittany noir.


----------



## happygirl78

My Eva Mono ( and the chocolate lab)


----------



## myluvofbags

My speedy watching over my shopping bags


----------



## Bjstew

myluvofbags said:


> My speedy watching over my shopping bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3986068


Love your bag!! I’m contemplating this bag (maybe in a darker color though) for my next purchase, but it would be my first all leather bag and I’m wondering how they hold up?  I am also considering the Speedy b 25 in DE. As I have 2 kids and want to make sure it would hold up well. I love there outside pocket!!!  Also looking into the Pochette Metis as well because of the look and the outside pocket. Thank you in advance


----------



## jcnc

myluvofbags said:


> My speedy watching over my shopping bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3986068


Beauty!


----------



## paula3boys

My grab and go today. So glad I found it in May when stock started being tense. [emoji173]️


----------



## JWWIFE

My Graceful DE MM [emoji813]️


----------



## myluvofbags

Bjstew said:


> Love your bag!! I’m contemplating this bag (maybe in a darker color though) for my next purchase, but it would be my first all leather bag and I’m wondering how they hold up?  I am also considering the Speedy b 25 in DE. As I have 2 kids and want to make sure it would hold up well. I love there outside pocket!!!  Also looking into the Pochette Metis as well because of the look and the outside pocket. Thank you in advance


Thank you. It's still fairly new for me, but I did take it on a trip and it was good crossbody. I had a bit of jeans transfer but luckily managed to get it off. Today it was rainy but no problem, wiped right off. With little ones I definitely would suggest a darker shade or the de print. I have 2 PM and love them! I use those more. They lay flat against the body and holds a fair amount of items, not as much as the speedy though, so that might be a factor for you. Good luck deciding, tough choices, lol.


----------



## myluvofbags

jcnc said:


> Beauty!


Thanks!


----------



## Bjstew

myluvofbags said:


> Thank you. It's still fairly new for me, but I did take it on a trip and it was good crossbody. I had a bit of jeans transfer but luckily managed to get it off. Today it was rainy but no problem, wiped right off. With little ones I definitely would suggest a darker shade or the de print. I have 2 PM and love them! I use those more. They lay flat against the body and holds a fair amount of items, not as much as the speedy though, so that might be a factor for you. Good luck deciding, tough choices, lol.


Thank you for replying. I’m having a tuff time deciding which bag of the 3 to get. Ha. I guess I’ll go in to my local store and see what they have. And how long the wait is for the PM. I don’t really need to carry a lot, but I do have a 5 year old and almost 2 year old. Which makes it a harder choice for me. It’s been so long since I’ve carried a purse on a regular basis. My only other LV bags are Turenne PM and the Favorite MM. Enjoy your gorgeous bag.


----------



## happygirl78

Today I’m riding with my classic speedy 25 DA and her Mautto strap!


----------



## TangerineKandy

Riding shotgun with my Twice today!


----------



## Roxannek

My brand, spanking new Tuileries Besace


----------



## Tiffany April

My very tiny passenger....


----------



## myluvofbags

Tiffany April said:


> My very tiny passenger....


This is so cute!


----------



## fyn72




----------



## fyn72

Capucines bb today [emoji173]️


----------



## happygirl78

I’m on a field trip with a bunch of 3rd graders so today it is my good ole faithful 90s montasourries backpack


----------



## SweetLV123

Neverfull MM (and my puppy Penelope) on the train en route to a weekend trip!


----------



## 1LV

SweetLV123 said:


> View attachment 3995143
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neverfull MM (and my puppy Penelope) on the train en route to a weekend trip!


Love a Neverfull but Penelope steals the show!


----------



## jcnc

SweetLV123 said:


> View attachment 3995143
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neverfull MM (and my puppy Penelope) on the train en route to a weekend trip!


Penelope is soooooooo cute..


----------



## Roxannek

Tiffany April said:


> My very tiny passenger....





Tiffany April said:


> My very tiny passenger....


Oh this is soooo cute!


----------



## LadyBond

Since today was a sunny day, I decided to take this one to work.


----------



## Sparklett22

Minimalist today, pochette accessorie


----------



## Sparklett22

First time out


----------



## lowkeyd




----------



## fyn72

I’m the passenger for a change with my PM


----------



## fabuleux

Folded Messenger Damier Cobalt
FW14


----------



## OnlyasnobwhenitcomestoLV

I’m cheating on Louis on this cold, rainy day with Soho. And yes, the
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Medium agenda fits inside with plenty of room to spare.


----------



## myluvofbags

PM Rose Bruyre


----------



## Aliluvlv

Waiting for the car wash... Loving the extra sun with the time change [emoji4]


----------



## jcnc

Sparklett22 said:


> View attachment 3997702
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time out


Is this the new world tour speedy?


----------



## Sparklett22

It is!


----------



## AndreaM99

myluvofbags said:


> PM Rose Bruyre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3998853


Girl, you make me to keep my PM in Rose Bruyere...Yesterday I wrote here that I am going to sell her...It is all your fault!


----------



## Gdmolly

Late night snack run the other night.


----------



## frivofrugalista

My speedy turns 2 tomorrow...


----------



## shayna07

Wearing my 1995 Montsouris backpack GM! Love the slouchiness of this bag!


----------



## SeattleLVLover

New NeoNoe and yep, those are my comic books!


----------



## myluvofbags

AndreaM99 said:


> Girl, you make me to keep my PM in Rose Bruyere...Yesterday I wrote here that I am going to sell her...It is all your fault! [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


Well I'm glad, lol! Why would you want to sell??? It's a beautiful bag.


----------



## AndreaM99

myluvofbags said:


> Well I'm glad, lol! Why would you want to sell??? It's a beautiful bag.


I got lucky and my friend was able to purchase for me Montaigne BB in RB. I prefer shape of Montaigne, because it is more girly, I like rounded corners, the look is softer, if you know what I mean. I love metis, do not get me wrong, but in mono, reverse and in epi, but for some reason, I do not know why, my heart is simply not dancing for it in empreinte. But it is so difficult to let her go!


----------



## frzsri

Aliluvlv said:


> Waiting for the car wash... Loving the extra sun with the time change [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3999041



Love this! Counting the days for when my WT NF would arrive. Waiting is sooooo hard[emoji38]


----------



## frzsri

frivofrugalista said:


> My speedy turns 2 tomorrow...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4007453



The vachetta look so pristine[emoji851] You take very good care of your bag[emoji1303]


----------



## snibor

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3974509
> 
> One of my favorite runway pieces: Noé Marin Épi Stripes from SS16.
> View attachment 3974540



[emoji173]️ you have such great pieces.


----------



## Aliluvlv

frzsri said:


> Love this! Counting the days for when my WT NF would arrive. Waiting is sooooo hard[emoji38]


Congratulations! It's worth the wait! [emoji2]


----------



## fabuleux

snibor said:


> [emoji173]️ you have such great pieces.


Thank you!


----------



## frivofrugalista

frzsri said:


> The vachetta look so pristine[emoji851] You take very good care of your bag[emoji1303]



Thank you, it’s my least used bag. I use my leather bags more and the weather here doesn’t help.


----------



## Twingles

frivofrugalista said:


> My speedy turns 2 tomorrow...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4007453



Beautiful Mon Mono!  I chose those colors for my passport holder!  And that patina....


----------



## themeanreds

Toting my shopping sac tote today


----------



## frivofrugalista

Twingles said:


> Beautiful Mon Mono!  I chose those colors for my passport holder!  And that patina....



Thank you, you will love the colours together! Please share when it arrives![emoji170]


----------



## Twingles

frivofrugalista said:


> Thank you, you will love the colours together! Please share when it arrives![emoji170]


Oh, I've had it a couple years....will post a pic in a bit in the Mon Mono Clubhouse.


----------



## LV_4ever

Weather may say winter, but calendar says spring, so it’s time for the Rose Poudre!! Love this bag.


----------



## ria616

Kabuki speedy


----------



## Jules626

ria616 said:


> Kabuki speedy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4012108



* drooling * [emoji7]


----------



## fyn72

Brittany [emoji177]


----------



## frivofrugalista

ria616 said:


> Kabuki speedy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4012108



[emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## weezer

MM Favorite, riding shotgun with me as I run errands! Happy Sunday everyone!


----------



## fyn72

Full passenger seat today!


----------



## Sibelle

On our way home from work. My almost everyday bag: Speedy 30 DE.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Sibelle said:


> On our way home from work. My almost everyday bag: Speedy 30 DE.
> View attachment 4014653


Beautiful!


----------



## nightguard

My new beauty.


----------



## fabuleux

nightguard said:


> My new beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4015239


Great pic!


----------



## Jules626

nightguard said:


> My new beauty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4015239



* drooling * still haven’t used my baby yet. good luck & enjoy her xo


----------



## edollasign




----------



## Aliluvlv

edollasign said:


> View attachment 4017274


Love your owl charm on your gorgeous bag! Is it Kate Spade? Looks just like my slippers by her. [emoji4]


----------



## edollasign

Aliluvlv said:


> Love your owl charm on your gorgeous bag! Is it Kate Spade? Looks just like my slippers by her. [emoji4]


Yes!  Kate Spade --- I love owls and had to get it.  It has cute little leather feet underneath as well.  The slippers are adorable too!


----------



## Aliluvlv

edollasign said:


> Yes!  Kate Spade --- I love owls and had to get it.  It has cute little leather feet underneath as well.  The slippers are adorable too!


I love owls too! [emoji2]


----------



## Addict2Labels

Feeling charmed [emoji51][emoji5]


----------



## 1LV

My DA Neverfull PM


----------



## shalomnurse

This PM is jammed packed full. I am always amazed at how much I can get in this bag.


----------



## Jules626

Finally swapped MM Bosphore for SDA30, feeling springy. Attached MM Speedy40 B strap so hands free with two little ones in tow. [emoji254]


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Love Thomas bear + Azure so cute


Jules626 said:


> Finally swapped MM Bosphore for SDA30, feeling springy. Attached MM Speedy40 B strap so hands free with two little ones in tow. [emoji254]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4023688


----------



## Jules626

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Love Thomas bear + Azure so cute



Thank you I’ve had him on my bags (when I rotate he always comes with) for over the past two and a half years ! I just bought two more of him in two other colors but I’m not ready to let him off the hook just yet. Hehe xo


----------



## Aoifs

Addict2Labels said:


> View attachment 4019143
> 
> Feeling charmed [emoji51][emoji5]


Is your strap hot stamped? Didn't realise they would do that!


----------



## tjkcrs

Couldn't wait to take my Saintonge out with me.


----------



## Kevinh73

Kinda in my “passenger seat”.


----------



## Addict2Labels

Aoifs said:


> Is your strap hot stamped? Didn't realise they would do that!



Yes my strap is hot stamped, I think it adds a little special touch [emoji5]


----------



## fabuleux

Kevinh73 said:


> View attachment 4024407
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda in my “passenger seat”.


That’s the best piece of this collection. 
Very nice!


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Kevinh73 said:


> View attachment 4024407
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda in my “passenger seat”.



Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## kbell

Kevinh73 said:


> View attachment 4024407
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda in my “passenger seat”.



Love it!


----------



## kbell

Traveling to work with my Manhattan


----------



## PamK

Rainy day made for DE 35!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

PamK said:


> Rainy day made for DE 35!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4024952


Lovely pic! This bandeau makes me think of Gucci. I really like it!


----------



## PamK

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Lovely pic! This bandeau makes me think of Gucci. I really like it!



Thank you, BAGLADY!! My SC was able to get one for me- very pleasantly surprised! [emoji4]


----------



## atlpeach

Doing a little shopping today with my Graceful MM by my side - and my Josephine wallet at the ready.


----------



## AndreaM99

Something for cloudy and rainy day...Lumi in Terre.


----------



## Havanese 28

I’m finding this bag so easy to use!


----------



## SeattleLVLover

The Bond Street is just so adorable, I love the retro look. Added a pop of color with my new Bandeaux.


----------



## Jules626

I posted her the other day, but she got some fun additions for the ride to coffee (borrowed the luggage tag off my Melie for a min) hehe. Needed a fun spring pick my up today.


----------



## Scooch

Stresa GM


----------



## AndreaM99

Another rainy day in CA... no big deal, because I love this bag so much!


----------



## Bjstew

AndreaM99 said:


> Another rainy day in CA... no big deal, because I love this bag so much!


What bag is this?


----------



## SeattleLVLover

First day out!  Doesn't carry much, but just ebenou for a quick errand.


----------



## AndreaM99

Bjstew said:


> What bag is this?


This is Evora MM in DE. Discontinued. The closest to her is the new Lymington now.


----------



## viewwing

Scooch said:


> Stresa GM
> View attachment 4027486


Lovely patina! I'm gonna pull out my stresa pm too!


----------



## Aoifs

Addict2Labels said:


> Yes my strap is hot stamped, I think it adds a little special touch [emoji5]


It does, that's very unique, from what I've seen! [emoji4]


----------



## Yuki85

Sibelle said:


> On our way home from work. My almost everyday bag: Speedy 30 DE.
> View attachment 4014653



We are bag charm twins!! Love your bag!!


----------



## Hotsauna

I have baby car seat on my passenger seat and my cerise cherry pochette trying to snag some space..


----------



## Aliluvlv

Me and my WT NF. I don't normally get to see the back side of this baby (or ride in the back seat myself). Happy weekend everyone! [emoji4]


----------



## AndreaM99




----------



## fabuleux

Mr. Speedy 40 on a sunny morning!


----------



## Aliluvlv

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 4030163
> 
> Mr. Speedy 40 on a sunny morning!


Love the halo off that pristine vachetta! [emoji56]


----------



## malealovelv

I forgot to take a picture this morning, so now it’s a bit hazy-  Louis Vuitton Limited Edition Canvas Monogram Tuffetage Deauville Cube Bag.  I added my Brea MM strap so I could also use it as a shoulder bag.


----------



## mdcx

malealovelv said:


> I forgot to take a picture this morning, so now it’s a bit hazy-  Louis Vuitton Limited Edition Canvas Monogram Tuffetage Deauville Cube Bag.  I added my Brea MM strap so I could also use it as a shoulder bag.


Oh my goodness, this is just adorable. I wouldn't be able to stop touching the tufting parts.


----------



## Venessa84

This was taken last week


----------



## fabuleux

Venessa84 said:


> This was taken last week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4030893


I love the Alma in all its yellow variations!


----------



## Yuki85

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 4030163
> 
> Mr. Speedy 40 on a sunny morning!



Wow it looks so good! Finally, somebody with a big bag!


----------



## fabuleux

Yuki85 said:


> Wow it looks so good! Finally, somebody with a big bag!


HAHA Yes! I always need big bags! I have a lot to carry around.


----------



## honeymooon

My new to me Alma PM in Figue [emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## Iamminda

honeymooon said:


> View attachment 4033402
> 
> 
> My new to me Alma PM in Figue [emoji177][emoji177]



Figue is one of my favorite epi colors — so pretty!


----------



## kbell

It’s a petite bucket kind of day


----------



## Aoifs

My fellow passenger on the train home from work! NeoNoe - my everyday work bag. I'll change into my Gucci disco for the weekend. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## LadyBond

A quick shopping at Sephora with my Speedy B; trying to avoid the long lines since it’s the Spring Sale Event.


----------



## Weekend shopper

Noir Neo Noe[emoji254]



Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## kbell

Running to the outlets with Eva...


----------



## fyn72

Speedy b 25 on this sunny [emoji274] day


----------



## Melfontana

Aliluvlv said:


> Me and my WT NF. I don't normally get to see the back side of this baby (or ride in the back seat myself). Happy weekend everyone! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4028681



I’ve never seen a Mono NF with DE trim/straps/lining. I like it - is that special order?


----------



## fyn72

Melfontana said:


> I’ve never seen a Mono NF with DE trim/straps/lining. I like it - is that special order?



It’s the world tour special order, you can choose up to 10 stickers but 1 minimum. Check out the World Tour clubhouse


----------



## Aliluvlv

Melfontana said:


> I’ve never seen a Mono NF with DE trim/straps/lining. I like it - is that special order?


Thank you.  Yes fyn72 is correct.  This is the back of my world tour NF which I left plain. The front has 4 stickers that I chose. I think most countries have the ability to create their world tour bags now on LV.com. I was playing with the WT passport creations this weekend... which is dangerously fun. It might be my next purchase [emoji6] 





fyn72 said:


> It’s the world tour special order, you can choose up to 10 stickers but 1 minimum. Check out the World Tour clubhouse


----------



## kbell

Turenne PMs turn today!


----------



## Twingles

kbell said:


> Turenne PMs turn today!
> 
> View attachment 4037657


That patina.....


----------



## fabuleux




----------



## jigga85

My handsome Keepall Macassar 45. The leather has a dent that I can't fix ugh but I still love him


----------



## pmburk

South Bank Besace.


----------



## Shereese90805

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 4038220


GORGEOUS!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

jigga85 said:


> My handsome Keepall Macassar 45. The leather has a dent that I can't fix ugh but I still love him


You decided to leave it alone? It's gorgeous regardless. I was wondering if you were gonna try to iron out that dent lol!! You had me googling before and after pics. Did you know you can iron dents out of wood? Thats a new one to me.


----------



## jigga85

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> You decided to leave it alone? It's gorgeous regardless. I was wondering if you were gonna try to iron out that dent lol!! You had me googling before and after pics. Did you know you can iron dents out of wood? Thats a new one to me.


hi!!! yes I tried it  I put a damp towel over it and lightly ironed and used a hairdryer too. I think it kind of helped but its still there =/ Thank you though!!!!


----------



## anntt

This baby is going to work with me today. It’s the V collection from Summer 2015. My heart still flutters every time I take it out, turquoise is so hard to come by when it comes to LV.


----------



## fyn72

anntt said:


> This baby is going to work with me today. It’s the V collection from Summer 2015. My heart still flutters every time I take it out, turquoise is so hard to come by when it comes to LV.



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## AndreaM99

Some healthy stuff to snack during a long drive to Havana  (Just kidding! Lumi in Havane keeping an eye on my "small" bowl of snacks.)


----------



## Sparklett22

Love her so much!


----------



## Green eyed girl_00

Speedy 25!  She’s 28 years young.


----------



## LVlover13

Coachie1975 said:


> View attachment 4042070
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speedy 25!  She’s 28 years young.


She looks great for her age! [emoji6]

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## LVlover13

My lovely Neverfull PM! It's my absolute "workhorse." [emoji16]
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ccbaggirl89

kbell said:


> Turenne PMs turn today!
> 
> View attachment 4037657


Oh my gosh, look at that patina! It's gorgeous. Do you use her a lot? I have the Siena PM and this would be such a pretty family member to add


----------



## LVorDie

Hubby is driving me today so I can sit and admire my Petite Malle. Good thing he’s driving, cuz my key is too big to fit in my PM, lol!!! #LVorDie


----------



## kbell

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Oh my gosh, look at that patina! It's gorgeous. Do you use her a lot? I have the Siena PM and this would be such a pretty family member to add



When I first got her (2014) I used her as my daily work bag for about 3 years straight - heavy rain, snow, etc. I lived in the city & walked with her a LOT. Since then I’ve moved and am trying to rotate more. But she’s still getting love and is definitely a keeper! So easy to carry and she’s handled the elements quite well. Highly recommend!


----------



## Loulouuk




----------



## txstats

New love [emoji173]️







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grandmommie

She has arrived from Paris. Super excited to take her with me today


----------



## Aoifs

Waiting in line at the car wash [emoji1384]‍♀️
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sibelle

anntt said:


> turquoise is so hard to come by when it comes to LV.


This is so true! Turquoise is my favorite color and I keep waiting patiently for the day they release a new turquoise seasonal color.
Love your Neverfull .


----------



## SeattleLVLover

Sun's out and so is my Baggy PM!


----------



## Mrs. D.S.

Eva out and about


----------



## myluvofbags

Marine Rouge PM 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunshine mama

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 4038220


This bag is so chic! What is it called?


----------



## fabuleux

Sunshine mama said:


> This bag is so chic! What is it called?


Thank you!
I think it was called Cabas V from the runway show three years ago or so.


----------



## frzsri

Sibelle said:


> This is so true! Turquoise is my favorite color and I keep waiting patiently for the day they release a new turquoise seasonal color.
> Love your Neverfull .



Agree! Waiting for blues and greens for next season. Have too many reds and pinks as it is


----------



## frzsri

Out for a day of errands and work meetings


----------



## Scooch

Making the morning commute a little easier


----------



## TheLifestyleDiva

Mélies first day out[emoji4].


----------



## suzannep

Mrs63 said:


> Mélies first day out[emoji4].
> View attachment 4045320


Your Melie is beautiful! I tried one on at the boutique yesterday and it's a comfy bag. Just trying to decide if I should get the empreinte noir or the mono. Vachetta scares me


----------



## TheLifestyleDiva

suzannep said:


> Your Melie is beautiful! I tried one on at the boutique yesterday and it's a comfy bag. Just trying to decide if I should get the empreinte noir or the mono. Vachetta scares me



Both are beautiful purses.
I used Apple Garde.


----------



## fabuleux

Davis Tote in Monogram Macassar.


----------



## Sunshine mama

My Lockme


----------



## designerdiva87

Petit Noe going for a morning shopping trip


----------



## myluvofbags

Sunshine mama said:


> My Lockme


The black against your seats look great and I like the different strap

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## suzannep

Mrs63 said:


> Both are beautiful purses.
> I used Apple Garde.
> View attachment 4045540


Thank you, I'll have to try this!


----------



## 1LV




----------



## mzroyalflyness

Palm Springs reverse PM
With an unsightly rolled front tab


----------



## Yuki85

Since it is raining I am using my car today


----------



## Fierymo

Seem to in my backpack when I headed out this morning! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fierymo

Fierymo said:


> Seem to in my backpack when I headed out this morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4049244
> 
> 
> Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


My images seem to always end up sideways now.[emoji1] 

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## doreen999

Today called for a little Pink. And we stopped at LV on the way home & got her a new strap (will post in April purchase shortly).


----------



## Sunshine mama

doreen999 said:


> Today called for a little Pink. And we stopped at LV on the way home & got her a new strap (will post in April purchase shortly).
> Beautiful!
> I feel like a cheater to my own bags, but I'm in love with yours!


----------



## kbell

Cheers to springtime weather - finally!


----------



## pmburk

Graceful MM today


----------



## LVlover13

1LV said:


> View attachment 4047650


Beautiful! What size is this?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## manda331

Fierymo said:


> My images seem to always end up sideways now.[emoji1]
> 
> Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


Mine too sometimes!  I found that taking a screenshot and posting that instead helps for some weird reason. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## 1LV

LVlover13 said:


> Beautiful! What size is this?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Thanks.  It’s the PM.


----------



## CornishMon

Me and my fav!


----------



## AndreaM99

Today with my metis hobo and sunglasses, yay! Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

With my 14-year old and her vintage mono strap. The checkered little bag contains lunch [emoji495][emoji4]
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my VTR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunshine mama

LVintage_LVoe said:


> With my 14-year old and her vintage mono strap. The checkered little bag contains lunch [emoji495][emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4050644
> 
> 
> *I like how you attached one side of the strap to the key ring.  Is there a practical reason for this?*


----------



## Sibelle

My Favorite MM accompanied me today  .


----------



## designerdiva87

TP19 being used as a clutch, going on a Chick-Fil-A run


----------



## Kitty157

Out and about with my Felice (cerise). My first red bag!


----------



## Hollie91999

Alma for the day.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Hollie91999 said:


> Alma for the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4053974


!!!!!!!!!! Love this color!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Hollie91999 said:


> Alma for the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4053974


Such a pretty color.


----------



## paula3boys

Loving my PM


----------



## LadyBond

My Neonoe going to work with me today.


----------



## LV_4ever

Trying a different strap today


----------



## Nat_CAN

anntt said:


> This baby is going to work with me today. It’s the V collection from Summer 2015. My heart still flutters every time I take it out, turquoise is so hard to come by when it comes to LV.


Gorgeous ❤️


----------



## Nat_CAN

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 3974509
> 
> One of my favorite runway pieces: Noé Marin Épi Stripes from SS16.
> View attachment 3974540


Wow ❤️


----------



## fyn72

On the way to Lv Pacific Fair [emoji177][emoji4]


----------



## foreverbagslove

Her! [emoji173]️ with a little bottle of milk for my coffee [emoji23]


----------



## designerdiva87

Vernis Lexington pochette heading to the French Quarter


----------



## Sunshine mama

designerdiva87 said:


> Vernis Lexington pochette heading to the French Quarter


What a beauty! I'm  using vernis pochette accessoires! I guess that makes us sisters,  but not twins.


----------



## rawrsnacks

My Croisette!


----------



## designerdiva87

Sunshine mama said:


> What a beauty! I'm  using vernis pochette accessoires! I guess that makes us sisters,  but not twins.



Well hello sister [emoji133]
My vernis PA hadn't gotten any love in years! I ended up being inspired by some LV Rescue Club posts and dyed it.  
I swapped out the original strap to a long cross body and I use it more than ever now.  

It doesn't hold as much but lately, I prefer it over my mono PA [emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## Sunshine mama

designerdiva87 said:


> Well hello sister [emoji133]
> My vernis PA hadn't gotten any love in years! I ended up being inspired by some LV Rescue Club posts and dyed it.
> I swapped out the original strap to a long cross body and I use it more than ever now.
> 
> It doesn't hold as much but lately, I prefer it over my mono PA [emoji171][emoji171]


????? You dyed it???? That's crazy good. It looks great! what was the original color?


----------



## Sunshine mama

rawrsnacks said:


> My Croisette!


Wowwee! Now that's how the handle should be protected! It's so pretty! What kind of twilly or bandeau or scarf is this?


----------



## designerdiva87

Sunshine mama said:


> ????? You dyed it???? That's crazy good. It looks great! what was the original color?



Ahh, thank you! Yes, it's dyed and sealed. My first attempt at dying anything.
The original color was beige (honestly more yellow than beige).


----------



## paula3boys

rawrsnacks said:


> My Croisette!



What brand is the pretty scarf? [emoji7]


----------



## rawrsnacks

Thank you! It's the Mors et Gourmettes Vichy twilly in rose/framboise. I know people hate mixing brands, but it was too cute to resist!


----------



## Aliluvlv

[emoji2]


----------



## missling

Hollie91999 said:


> Alma for the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4053974



I love your Alma! Is this the hot pink color?


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> [emoji2]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4058362



Such a cute look to add the Laduree charm to your NF Pochette — can’t wait to see what’s in the LV shopping bag


----------



## NWGal




----------



## katiel00

I usually don’t have pom poms on my bags but my toddler thinks its quite entertaining! I forgot how great of a workbag the Neverfull Gm is.


----------



## pmburk

Horizontal Lockit again today.


----------



## Purrsey

She is out for the first time


----------



## Purrsey

View attachment 4064195

She is out for the first time


----------



## AndreaM99

Today I picked up my PM in Cerise with my Metis Hobo in Amethyste. This is like mommy is picking up her daughter, haha! Happy Mother's Day ladies! I hope you will have a good one!


----------



## nightguard

Piano Cabas, my first LV from 15 years ago. It took a long break but is out again today.


----------



## themeanreds

Out with my Speedy B today dressed up in a little Fendi


----------



## Sunshine mama

I'm  in the seat with my Alma BB!


----------



## Loulouuk

Need to carry more today. Love it!


----------



## chloebagfreak

My vintage Montsouris mini backpack This holds a lot!!


----------



## rawrsnacks

Today was my Toiletry Pouch!


----------



## fabuleux

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm  in the seat with my Alma BB!


Alma looks so good in Damier.


----------



## Sunshine mama

fabuleux said:


> Alma looks so good in Damier.


 Thank you! I think the juxtaposition of the arc and the squares creates magic


----------



## TangerineKandy

My favourite passengers. My Twice/Twinset is definitely my most used bag!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Loulouuk said:


> View attachment 4065108
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to carry more today. Love it!


Gorgeous! I love my Palermo GM. It's the one LV I will never ever sell and the best tote LV ever made IMO. My neverfulls just can't compete lol!!


----------



## PurseSlave

Ms. Metis being my bff today!


----------



## cheidel

anntt said:


> This baby is going to work with me today. It’s the V collection from Summer 2015. My heart still flutters every time I take it out, turquoise is so hard to come by when it comes to LV.


Absolutely gorgeous, love the turquoise!!!!


----------



## cheidel

LVlover13 said:


> She looks great for her age! [emoji6]
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> LVlover13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> She looks great for her age
> 
> 
> Coachie1975 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4042070
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speedy 25!  She’s 28 years young.
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice Vintage bag!!!  Enjoy her!  I love Vintage bags, my Speedy 40 is 28 years old!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sunshine mama

PurseSlave said:


> Ms. Metis being my bff today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4067155


You have a beautiful bff!


----------



## themeanreds

Still sporting my Speedy B 35. I got to stroll the shops today for Mother’s Day and I picked up a round coin purse at LV that I was super excited to find. I also got my agenda hotstamped finally.


----------



## Sunshine mama

AndreaM99 said:


> Today I picked up my PM in Cerise with my Metis Hobo in Amethyste. This is like mommy is picking up her daughter, haha! Happy Mother's Day ladies! I hope you will have a good one!


Both colors are exhilarating!


----------



## JLP2006

Today leaving work with my new Neo Noe


----------



## designerdiva87

Today’s all vintage family photo 
Trusty Petit Noe, toilette 15 and one of my vintage bucket pouches.

It’s so interesting to see the color variances in the mono through the years (well, _decades _in this case) with each piece!


----------



## pmburk

Neverfull MM today.


----------



## eena1230

My companion today..


----------



## fabuleux

eena1230 said:


> My companion today..


How fun!


----------



## WinSailor

Super comfy azur Delightful as the temps rise!


----------



## sfgiantsgirl

WinSailor said:


> Super comfy azur Delightful as the temps rise!
> View attachment 4070536



Love this bag.  I have been in mine for about three/four weeks


----------



## OnlyasnobwhenitcomestoLV

❤️❤️❤️ my new baby


----------



## foreverbagslove

This little guy and an awesome paper jet made by my boy [emoji173]️


----------



## Bridgidu

First time taking her out[emoji4]


----------



## LadyBond

Going on a roadtrip with my NF


----------



## Sparklett22

My NF gm today


----------



## AndreaM99

Coming home with this new beaty... please isolate me from the internet and make me only to walk to LV (it is quite a distance)


----------



## abdoutots

Speedy empreinte 25 and a coach market tote in grass green.


----------



## fyn72

Brittany as my passenger today [emoji177]


----------



## LuxuryWoman23

The Croisette with matching key pouch [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]


----------



## myluvofbags

LuxuryWoman23 said:


> The Croisette with matching key pouch [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4077228


This is so cute!!!


----------



## Hollie91999

Aurore Artsy


----------



## Scooch

My latest pre-loved piece! 
Cabas Mezzo


----------



## Sunshine mama

LuxuryWoman23 said:


> The Croisette with matching key pouch [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4077228


Wow! That bandeau us a  perfect match with the azur croisette!


----------



## TangerineKandy

[emoji7]


----------



## malealovelv

Hudson GM, love how I can double up the straps for shoulder wear or lengthen it to use it crossbody


----------



## Dr. V

Speedy 30 roses! Oldie, but one of the most beautiful speedies.


----------



## Roxannek

Headed to town to run a couple of errands, beautiful day even though it’s 98 degrees here in Texas! This little thing was all I needed.


----------



## TangerineKandy

Roxannek said:


> Headed to town to run a couple of errands, beautiful day even though it’s 98 degrees here in Texas! This little thing was all I needed.
> View attachment 4080461


Love the pop of colour!


----------



## mdcx

TangerineKandy said:


> Love the pop of colour!



 Pm
M ñ m mk mpm ñ mn mnp n mñ


----------



## myluvofbags

PM Siracusa, haven't carried this one in ages, along with my work bag and rosalie


----------



## TangerineKandy

Enjoying the local wineries with DBF and Miss Twice!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

myluvofbags said:


> PM Siracusa, haven't carried this one in ages, along with my work bag and rosalie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4080693


Love it I so miss this bag


----------



## AndreaM99

First time out. Such a great color.


----------



## Loulouuk

TangerineKandy said:


> Enjoying the local wineries with DBF and Miss Twice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4081107



This is such a great bag. I have two and wish I could have more


----------



## TangerineKandy

Loulouuk said:


> This is such a great bag. I have two and wish I could have more


Same!!! I also have the empreinte noir! What other colour do you have? I LOVE this bag. Use it constantly haha


----------



## Sunshine mama

My new Clapton backpack.


----------



## KristyNikol

Running errands with my Speedy B 35 in DE with a quick stop at Starbucks [emoji477]️


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Sunshine mama said:


> My new Clapton backpack.


It’s beautiful love the nude color with DE


----------



## myluvofbags

tua said:


> Love it I so miss this bag


Thanks, did you sell it?


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

myluvofbags said:


> Thanks, did you sell it?


Yes sold it last summer. it was my first and only(yet) azur bag. I wear a lot of black even in Summer and thought DA kinda looked off plus didn’t like the possibility of color transfer


----------



## Sunshine mama

tua said:


> It’s beautiful love the nude color with DE


Thank you! i think the color combination is so classic and fresh!


----------



## Loulouuk

TangerineKandy said:


> Same!!! I also have the empreinte noir! What other colour do you have? I LOVE this bag. Use it constantly haha



Empreinte Noir and Monogram Aurore!


----------



## TangerineKandy

Loulouuk said:


> Empreinte Noir and Monogram Aurore!


Gorgeous choices!


----------



## c_mac

malealovelv said:


> Hudson GM, love how I can double up the straps for shoulder wear or lengthen it to use it crossbody



Gorgeous piece. I wish they would bring it back.


----------



## myluvofbags

tua said:


> Yes sold it last summer. it was my first and only(yet) azur bag. I wear a lot of black even in Summer and thought DA kinda looked off plus didn’t like the possibility of color transfer


Awww, sorry it didn't work for you, but yes, if you wear a lot of dark colors probably for the best


----------



## mej

Taking my City Malle out today


----------



## dmmiller




----------



## fabuleux

mej said:


> Taking my City Malle out today
> View attachment 4082526


Such a great bag.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Sunshine mama said:


> My new Clapton backpack.



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## mej

fabuleux said:


> Such a great bag.



Thanks!! I [emoji7]


----------



## Sunshine mama

GeorginaLavender said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Thank you Miss GL! !!! we are bag twins!


----------



## paula3boys

Sporting a new charm


----------



## Aliluvlv

mej said:


> Taking my City Malle out today
> View attachment 4082526


Amazing [emoji7]


----------



## NeLVoe

My trustworthy Speedy B 25 and I running some errands
The pattern of the seat reminds me of LV's Monogram pattern in some way


----------



## Zucnarf

AndreaM99 said:


> First time out. Such a great color.



Wow!


----------



## PurseAddict728

This little beauty today..


----------



## Mydu

My new Neverfull MM [emoji177]


----------



## Aliluvlv

Mydu said:


> My new Neverfull MM [emoji177]
> View attachment 4086888


Beautiful congratulations!


----------



## missconvy

dressy today with Kate Spade Maise and Coach bandeau


----------



## Louisgyal37

Trusty speedy B 25


----------



## missconvy

Oops I posted my Kate Spade yesterday thinking this was the Kate Spade thread. [emoji85] Here’s my new Neverfull.


----------



## Sofialovesvintage

My beautiful classic speedy 25 in monogram [emoji7]


----------



## viewwing

Sofialovesvintage said:


> My beautiful classic speedy 25 in monogram [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4089238


Soooo awesome with that patina! Love!


----------



## fyn72

PM today [emoji4]


----------



## Sofialovesvintage

viewwing said:


> Soooo awesome with that patina! Love!



Thank you [emoji4]I bought it preloved,and it was in perfect condition and got a great deal [emoji4]


----------



## Farfelue63

Going to work with my ray of sunshine during these rainy days (and weeks!). Alma PM Épi Jonquille


----------



## Aliluvlv

Farfelue63 said:


> Going to work with my ray of sunshine during these rainy days (and weeks!). Alma PM Épi Jonquille
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4089804


Love this! [emoji7]


----------



## mdcx

Sofialovesvintage said:


> My beautiful classic speedy 25 in monogram [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4089238


The fabric of your car seat is just gorgeous!


----------



## TangerineKandy

Sofialovesvintage said:


> My beautiful classic speedy 25 in monogram [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4089238


Gorgeous!!


----------



## TangerineKandy

Farfelue63 said:


> Going to work with my ray of sunshine during these rainy days (and weeks!). Alma PM Épi Jonquille
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4089804


I just love how bright this is! Beautiful!


----------



## fabuleux

Farfelue63 said:


> Going to work with my ray of sunshine during these rainy days (and weeks!). Alma PM Épi Jonquille
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4089804


FAB!


----------



## Farfelue63

Aliluvlv said:


> Love this! [emoji7]





TangerineKandy said:


> I just love how bright this is! Beautiful!





fabuleux said:


> FAB!


It's my favorite bag ! 
Thank you all)


----------



## SugahSweetTee

took Noe’ out for her first ride today. I can’t wait for the patina to mature


----------



## Roxannek

My Pochette Metis Empreinte Noir dressed up a little bit for errands today. With a new bandeau and the mono/noir strap.


----------



## PurseAddict728

Gorgeous little one today. [emoji7]


----------



## PurseAddict728

Roxannek said:


> My Pochette Metis Empreinte Noir dressed up a little bit for errands today. With a new bandeau and the mono/noir strap.
> View attachment 4091408


Beautiful combination!


----------



## Sofialovesvintage

mdcx said:


> The fabric of your car seat is just gorgeous!



Thank you very much [emoji4]it’s a fiat 500 lounge edition [emoji177]


----------



## Hollie91999

Caissa Hobo.


----------



## tesoropanda

A classic.


----------



## Louisgyal37

PM noir


----------



## c_mac




----------



## A Yah Suh

Favorite MM Damier Azur with Felicie chain, Summer Feel Ice Cream [emoji509] Magnet and Summer Feel Star [emoji294]️ Magnet ...Luv Luv Luv!


----------



## coloradolvr

Capucines cloud bag with blue Pop Confidential bandeau.


----------



## Aliluvlv

coloradolvr said:


> Capucines cloud bag with blue Pop Confidential bandeau.
> 
> View attachment 4095071


Wow gorgeous! [emoji7]


----------



## frivofrugalista

coloradolvr said:


> Capucines cloud bag with blue Pop Confidential bandeau.
> 
> View attachment 4095071



[emoji7][emoji170][emoji7][emoji170][emoji7][emoji170][emoji7]


----------



## rocketbean

My damier cobalt matchpoint


----------



## cheidel

Mydu said:


> My new Neverfull MM [emoji177]
> View attachment 4086888


Congrats, she’s beautiful!!!


----------



## missconvy

A Yah Suh said:


> View attachment 4094778
> 
> Favorite MM Damier Azur with Felicie chain, Summer Feel Ice Cream [emoji509] Magnet and Summer Feel Star [emoji294]️ Magnet ...Luv Luv Luv!



These magnets are so cute! What a cute way to personalize your bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

PurseAddict728 said:


> Gorgeous little one today. [emoji7]
> View attachment 4091416


Ahhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

coloradolvr said:


> Capucines cloud bag with blue Pop Confidential bandeau.
> 
> View attachment 4095071


What a beautiful perfect pair!!!


----------



## BoomBoom

Sofialovesvintage said:


> My beautiful classic speedy 25 in monogram [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4089238



Your speedy looks to be smiling… And who wouldn’t on that gorgeous car seat. Tell us what kind of car that is.


----------



## PurseAddict728

Sunshine mama said:


> Ahhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!


Lol! I am loving it so far!  It's comfortable and gorgeous. And I've missed carrying a leather bag! I've used canvas for so long, so this is a nice transition.


----------



## Sunshine mama

PurseAddict728 said:


> Lol! I am loving it so far!  It's comfortable and gorgeous. And I've missed carrying a leather bag! I've used canvas for so long, so this is a nice transition.


Congrats! It's beautiful!


----------



## PurseAddict728

Sunshine mama said:


> Congrats! It's beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## Aliluvlv

rocketbean said:


> My damier cobalt matchpoint
> 
> View attachment 4096013


Beautiful!


----------



## missconvy

love how the Amarante looks with the damier ebene


----------



## Swcharm87

Speedy 35. My warm weather bag. I absolutely love it.


----------



## Sofialovesvintage

BoomBoom said:


> Your speedy looks to be smiling… And who wouldn’t on that gorgeous car seat. Tell us what kind of car that is.



Thank you very much for your compliment [emoji4][emoji847]! It’s a fiat 500 lounge edition [emoji4]


----------



## Charlottegyd

I have my wonderful Speedy B 30 in DE.. I love it. As of today this id my favorite bag of my modest colection.


----------



## pmburk

My South Bank Besace.


----------



## fyn72

In my 68 Camaro


----------



## viewwing

fyn72 said:


> In my 68 Camaro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4098970


I’ve also been using mine to death!


----------



## cheidel

GM NF is my favorite passenger, and today with my “new to me” Pochette along for the ride!


----------



## themeanreds

Visited the LV boutique today to pick up my 30-year old wallet that they repaired for me (new snap button).


----------



## rukia0814

*please delete wrong post*


----------



## cheidel

themeanreds said:


> Visited the LV boutique today to pick up my 30-year old wallet that they repaired for me (new snap button).
> View attachment 4099920


Very nice, and a great Vintage piece!!!


----------



## AndreaM99

Today with my PM in Papyrus heading to the boutique to check her sisters...came out only with a bandeau


----------



## cheidel

Switched to Mono GM NF for the weekend, giving DE NF a rest.


----------



## scndlslv

Yesterday was my first time using this beauty which I purchased last December in Cancun on my birthday. I adore a sunshiny yellow.


----------



## PurseAddict728

cheidel said:


> Switched to Mono GM NF for the weekend, giving DE NF a rest.


How old is your bag? It looks like it's in impeccable condition! I love that lining. I wish they still used the fleur de lis lining.


----------



## cheidel

PurseAddict728 said:


> How old is your bag? It looks like it's in impeccable condition! I love that lining. I wish they still used the fleur de lis lining.


Thanks!  I bought it in April 2016, but it was MIF in 2013.


----------



## cheidel

scndlslv said:


> Yesterday was my first time using this beauty which I purchased last December in Cancun on my birthday. I adore a sunshiny yellow.
> 
> View attachment 4102047



Beautiful, so bright and cheerful!!!


----------



## mdcx

scndlslv said:


> Yesterday was my first time using this beauty which I purchased last December in Cancun on my birthday. I adore a sunshiny yellow.
> 
> View attachment 4102047


This is so cute! I would guess you get lots of nice comments when you wear this one


----------



## kcmo

cheidel said:


> Switched to Mono GM NF for the weekend, giving DE NF a rest.


Great classic! May I ask what those strap covers are? I have a Damier Ebene GM NF and if there’s a way to make my straps more comfy I’d love to know!


----------



## cheidel

kcmo said:


> Great classic! May I ask what those strap covers are? I have a Damier Ebene GM NF and if there’s a way to make my straps more comfy I’d love to know!


I also have the covers for my DE GM NF, but have only used them once or twice.  So, my Vachetta straps are softer because I’ve used them a lot.  I got them on Etsy from Mcraftleather.  Btw, I saw another PF post from someone who recommended them, so I looked them up on Etsy.  They also have various Bag straps, tassel charms, etc.  I’m big on reading reviews first, and I read the five star reviews from hundreds of LV bag owners, and decided to order.


----------



## kcmo

cheidel said:


> I also have the covers for my DE GM NF, but have only used them once or twice.  So, my Vachetta straps are softer because I’ve used them a lot.  I got them on Etsy from Mcraftleather.  Btw, I saw another PF post from someone who recommended them, so I looked them up on Etsy.  They also have various Bag straps, tassel charms, etc.  I’m big on reading reviews first, and I read the five star reviews from hundreds of LV bag owners, and decided to order.



Thanks! I’ve heard of them too so I’ll look it up!


----------



## cheidel

Out shopping today with my favorite, 28 year old Vintage Speedy 40 in my passenger seat!


----------



## kcmo

cheidel said:


> I also have the covers for my DE GM NF, but have only used them once or twice.  So, my Vachetta straps are softer because I’ve used them a lot.  I got them on Etsy from Mcraftleather.  Btw, I saw another PF post from someone who recommended them, so I looked them up on Etsy.  They also have various Bag straps, tassel charms, etc.  I’m big on reading reviews first, and I read the five star reviews from hundreds of LV bag owners, and decided to order.



Forgot to also ask how well these stay in place.....? Are they Velcro which I’d imagine could slide around? Thx!


----------



## katiel00

Graceful MM on the Monogram Monday [emoji847]


----------



## paula3boys

katiel00 said:


> Graceful MM on the Monogram Monday [emoji847]
> View attachment 4103883



Where is the charm from? [emoji173]️ [emoji259]


----------



## katiel00

paula3boys said:


> Where is the charm from? [emoji173]️ [emoji259]



Hi it’s from the Coach Outlet... snagged it for $20!


----------



## AndreaM99

PM in Papyrus decorated with LV World bandeau. What a perfect fit! (Except the grey part, but nah I have to live with that!)


----------



## mak1203

WT Speedy—first worry free rain shower.


----------



## Sofialovesvintage

My speedy 30 damier azur and pochette clés in damier ébène [emoji259]


----------



## cheidel

Today, my DE Cabas Mezzo!!!


----------



## missconvy

4 key holder’s first day out


----------



## iluvbags1120

Roxannek said:


> My Pochette Metis Empreinte Noir dressed up a little bit for errands today. With a new bandeau and the mono/noir strap.
> View attachment 4091408


Nice combination 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## fyn72

Carrying light today and was locked out of my car for 2 hours!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

missconvy said:


> View attachment 4097426
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love how the Amarante looks with the damier ebene


I love MK leather charms. I bought like 10 of this style when the MK outlet clearance them out to $5 bucks each. Hearts, lightening bolts, butterflies, stars etc. Great as gifts too.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Running errands. Happy weekend everyone! [emoji4]


----------



## Sunshine mama

Aliluvlv said:


> Running errands. Happy weekend everyone! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4110046


Love the bright yellow and the LV monogram together. I'm gonna use it as a screensaver for my phone!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Sunshine mama said:


> Love the bright yellow and the LV monogram together. I'm gonna use it as a screensaver for my phone!


Lol! [emoji23]


----------



## melroseco2000

First outing with my Tournon! I am so in love! [emoji7]


----------



## PurseAddict728

Aliluvlv said:


> Running errands. Happy weekend everyone! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4110046


Cute yellow pouch, it looks like a fun summer pouch! We are key pouch twins! I love using my key pouch more and more everyday!


----------



## PurseAddict728

melroseco2000 said:


> First outing with my Tournon! I am so in love! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4110227


Gorgeous bag!


----------



## Aliluvlv

PurseAddict728 said:


> Cute yellow pouch, it looks like a fun summer pouch! We are key pouch twins! I love using my key pouch more and more everyday!


Thank you! I like using the yellow pouch when running quick errands (got it on my last trip to diagon alley - Harry Potter world at Universal Studios Orlando).  I totally agree with you, I love using my key pouch all the time! I tend to use this as my wallet over the ZCP.


----------



## PurseAddict728

Aliluvlv said:


> Thank you! I like using the yellow pouch when running quick errands (got it on my last trip to diagon alley - Harry Potter world at Universal Studios Orlando).  I totally agree with you, I love using my key pouch all the time! I tend to use this as my wallet over the ZCP.


How fun! I remember when the Harry Potter books and movie's were so popular! I read all of the books and saw the movies of course too. Lol.
Yes, I love using the key pouch as a mini wallet somedays when I really need to carry light!


----------



## blushnkisses




----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Running errands. Happy weekend everyone! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4110046



What a cute pouch — and love it with the cles.


----------



## AndreaM99

Today with my PM  Epi Denim.


----------



## melroseco2000

PurseAddict728 said:


> Gorgeous bag!


Thank you so much!  I can't believe she is mine.


----------



## PurseAddict728

melroseco2000 said:


> Thank you so much!  I can't believe she is mine.


Yeah I wish they would bring back a line of hobo bags like that again in the future!


----------



## Kitty157

Duomo Hobo out and about.


----------



## PurseSlave

viewwing said:


> I’ve also been using mine to death!



Me too!! My patina is already starting and I got it a month or so ago [emoji23]


----------



## themeanreds

This was yesterday on my way to a friend’s birthday pool party.


----------



## AndreaM99

She is with me!


----------



## missconvy

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> I love MK leather charms. I bought like 10 of this style when the MK outlet clearance them out to $5 bucks each. Hearts, lightening bolts, butterflies, stars etc. Great as gifts too.



Yes! I have the pink heart and a red star as well. I like them because they have no hardware so they match a lot of stuff!


----------



## Sunshine mama

themeanreds said:


> This was yesterday on my way to a friend’s birthday pool party.
> View attachment 4111481


Love the trio! The speedy, the ivory straw bag, and the Fendi scarf! Hope you had a great time!


----------



## Lisa_S

The top is down and the sun is out. Off to Costco with my Lockme II in denim creme.


----------



## Charlottegyd

My Monogram Tuesday!!! The never ending... never full! Mine is a MM for me the perfect Size.  Love the red inside! [emoji4] 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## ScottyGal

Off to work with me 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## missconvy

being chauffeured to work for once [emoji5]


----------



## Sunshine mama

missconvy said:


> View attachment 4114992
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> being chauffeured to work for once [emoji5]


Very pretty!


----------



## LV_4ever

My little summer workhorse. Such a cutie!


----------



## Edsmd2

Taking her out today


----------



## Sunshine mama

Edsmd2 said:


> Taking her out today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4115193


Yay!  Bag sisters! I have a Sac Plat PM in DE! I don't see these sac plats often, so it's good to see a fellow tPF member to post a pic of it! Actually, I've seen one person carry one before.


----------



## Sparklett22

Using a loaner car with Mis. Speedy


----------



## Chanticleer

nightguard said:


> View attachment 4064199
> 
> Piano Cabas, my first LV from 15 years ago. It took a long break but is out again today.



Haven't used mine for quite a while.  Seeing your pic makes me want to bring her out again!!  [emoji847]


----------



## viewwing

AndreaM99 said:


> She is with me!


Of all the pms that you have, I’m curious to know which one u use most?


----------



## AndreaM99

viewwing said:


> Of all the pms that you have, I’m curious to know which one u use most?


I simply rotate them. Since it is summer I often take out the ones in light & bright colors. Sometimes in the evening, depends on my outfit, I take out the classic mono or reverse. And we all know it is also based on how we feel at that moment, right?


----------



## OnlyasnobwhenitcomestoLV

AndreaM99 said:


> Today with my PM  Epi Denim.



I absolutely love this bag! I already have the PM in reverse and mono so i couldn’t even think about a third, but I sure do love drooling over yours!


----------



## katiel00

This Alma BB has to be my favorite in my collection[emoji7]


----------



## Charlottegyd

missconvy said:


> View attachment 4114992
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> being chauffeured to work for once [emoji5]


Love the star charm!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## trice1385

Brought the ole girl out today. She hasn’t seen much action lately.


----------



## smittykitty306

tesoropanda said:


> View attachment 4092327
> 
> A classic.



I love your key fob bow!  May I ask where you got it?


----------



## myluvofbags

katiel00 said:


> This Alma BB has to be my favorite in my collection[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4115641


Beautiful [emoji7] 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## julia.pa

katiel00 said:


> This Alma BB has to be my favorite in my collection[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4115641



wow that looks like some mermaid bag! stunning


----------



## Emsidee

On the road all day yesterday, with my montaigne gm in terre. I switched cars that day so we have two different pics


----------



## missconvy

out for a day of shopping with mom. Love the Graphite with my gray RM.


----------



## Sparklett22

Still with the loaner car


----------



## Zucnarf

Sparklett22 said:


> Still with the loaner car



Wonderful! Can you share the name of this beautiful bag?


----------



## Sparklett22

Zucnarf said:


> Wonderful! Can you share the name of this beautiful bag?


It’s the ponthieu pm.


----------



## cheidel

Out running errands today, with my Vintage Speedy 40!


----------



## TangerineKandy

Emsidee said:


> On the road all day yesterday, with my montaigne gm in terre. I switched cars that day so we have two different pics
> View attachment 4116475
> View attachment 4116476


Wow!! That colour is stunning!!


----------



## 1LV

An early start with my Iena PM


----------



## Aliluvlv

1LV said:


> An early start with my Iena PM
> 
> 
> View attachment 4124293


Beautiful start to the day! [emoji2]


----------



## 1LV

Aliluvlv said:


> Beautiful start to the day! [emoji2]


Thanks!


----------



## jillyfish108

missconvy said:


> View attachment 4114992
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> being chauffeured to work for once [emoji5]


Could you share where you got this cute star charm/tag?


----------



## WinSailor

Running errands with my very first LV I bought 12 yrs ago!


----------



## missconvy

jillyfish108 said:


> Could you share where you got this cute star charm/tag?



Sure! It’s Michael Kors. They have different kinds and I bought some on eBay for around $10 each.


----------



## love2learn

katiel00 said:


> This Alma BB has to be my favorite in my collection[emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4115641


OmG!!!  As if it needed any help, but the light shinning on this beauty just makes it heavenly to look at


----------



## love2learn

Emsidee said:


> On the road all day yesterday, with my montaigne gm in terre. I switched cars that day so we have two different pics
> View attachment 4116475
> View attachment 4116476


Gorgeous!!!  I guess I don't remember it being made in Terre?  I missed out!  Such a beautiful color on a beautiful bag!!


----------



## dcooney4

My petite bucket.


----------



## ivonna

Pallas called shotgun today


----------



## fabuleux

ivonna said:


> View attachment 4124815
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pallas called shotgun today


I love the blue leather with monogram. Beautiful bag!


----------



## fyn72

3 months after purchasing I finally take my Felicie Blossom out! To my sons wedding and I’m driving my restored Camaro as a wedding car


----------



## 1LV

fyn72 said:


> 3 months after purchasing I finally take my Felicie Blossom out! To my sons wedding and I’m driving my restored Camaro as a wedding car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4125268
> View attachment 4125271


If I had the bag and DH had the Camero we would be two happy campers.  DH would think he had died and gone to heaven!


----------



## Sunshine mama

@fyn72 
Congratulations! What a special occasion!!!!!!


----------



## GGGirl

cheidel said:


> View attachment 4103842
> View attachment 4103849
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out shopping today with my favorite, 28 year old Vintage Speedy 40 in my passenger seat!



We are bag twins except mine is only 12 years old. Your bag is still looking good! You must take good care of it.


----------



## mak1203

Lil Miss Alma bb Epi in Poppy. This bag always makes me


----------



## Aliluvlv

mak1203 said:


> View attachment 4125457
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lil Miss Alma bb Epi in Poppy. This bag always makes me [emoji3]


So beautiful! [emoji7] I wish they would bring back a wider variety of colors in the epi alma bb.


----------



## ivonna

fabuleux said:


> I love the blue leather with monogram. Beautiful bag!


Thanks! I do too; I'm a sucker for blue...


----------



## Bumbles

mak1203 said:


> View attachment 4125457
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lil Miss Alma bb Epi in Poppy. This bag always makes me


I love this colour! Ray of sunshine


----------



## viewwing

Aliluvlv said:


> So beautiful! [emoji7] I wish they would bring back a wider variety of colors in the epi alma bb.


I wish that too! Remember figure and citron?! They were lovely!


----------



## staceyjan

fyn72 said:


> 3 months after purchasing I finally take my Felicie Blossom out! To my sons wedding and I’m driving my restored Camaro as a wedding car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4125268
> View attachment 4125271


Love the Felice but that Camero brought back memories. I had a 69 as my first car! I regretted seliling it and not restoring it. Enjoy!


----------



## Aliluvlv

viewwing said:


> I wish that too! Remember figure and citron?! They were lovely!


Sigh yes. Used this pic yesterday to show my salon for my hair cut and was thinking how exciting all those alma colors used to be.


----------



## viewwing

Aliluvlv said:


> Sigh yes. Used this pic yesterday to show my salon for my hair cut and was thinking how exciting all those alma colors used to be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4125884


Hope your haircut was as awesome as the bag!


----------



## Aliluvlv

viewwing said:


> Hope your haircut was as awesome as the bag!


Lol it feels great to have short hair again, but I think I'd feel more spectacular having the bag to go with it.  Ah well, someday...[emoji4]


----------



## paula3boys

Enjoying my Noe BB maiden voyage


----------



## mak1203

Aliluvlv said:


> So beautiful! [emoji7] I wish they would bring back a wider variety of colors in the epi alma bb.


I would LOVE Blueberry and Jonquille back in the lineup. Even if it’s seasonal!


----------



## vintagelv18

My DA Neverfull MM [emoji16]


----------



## Hollie91999

Montaigne


----------



## Aliluvlv

Hollie91999 said:


> Montaigne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4127983


Gorgeous color! [emoji7]


----------



## cheidel

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 4125947
> 
> Enjoying my Noe BB maiden voyage


She very pretty!!!


----------



## cheidel

Enjoying the day with my Cabas Alto!!!


----------



## paula3boys

cheidel said:


> She very pretty!!!


Thank you!


cheidel said:


> Enjoying the day with my Cabas Alto!!!


What a perfect patina! Love it!


----------



## cheidel

paula3boys said:


> Thank you!
> 
> What a perfect patina! Love it!


Thanks!


----------



## 23adeline

Capucines Cloudy and denim key pouch


----------



## myluvofbags

23adeline said:


> Capucines Cloudy and denim key pouch
> View attachment 4129317


So beautiful!


----------



## fyn72

Just little favorite pm off to run errands


----------



## missconvy

23adeline said:


> Capucines Cloudy and denim key pouch
> View attachment 4129317



This little pouch is so cute!


----------



## sbuxaddict

New favorite duo!


----------



## tmasjeg

My Keepall 60.


----------



## 23adeline

Still using Capucines Cloudy in a sunny day


----------



## 23adeline

missconvy said:


> This little pouch is so cute!


I bought this super mini denim speedy for my car keys.


----------



## mdcx

23adeline said:


> I bought this super mini denim speedy for my car keys.
> View attachment 4130499


Omg, adorable!


----------



## luckybunny

23adeline said:


> I bought this super mini denim speedy for my car keys.
> View attachment 4130499



So cute! Do I spy with my little eye a nomade speedy behind it?


----------



## nycboricua100

Running errands with my new bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

nycboricua100 said:


> Running errands with my new bag.
> View attachment 4131297


Obviously,  you're running errands in style!!!


----------



## love2learn

It’s just hot and uncomfortable so I’ve been using my pochettes mostly.  Today was DE[emoji177]


----------



## LVmyakita

A long day of running errands with my Speedy B in raisin
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4131624


----------



## Spellwriter

Digging the graceful pm with a key ring/charm I got at Heathrow


----------



## Melfontana

Decides to take this out of storage [emoji7] only used it a handful of times because I’m afraid to ruin it ‍♀️


----------



## elinda

My mom’s Speedy DE 25 and my Speedy My World Tour.
Don’t know why, but mom always sits in the backseat behind me in the car ‍♀️


----------



## snoopysleepy

My Clapton Backpack . Off to the movies! Wearing it crossbody today


----------



## myluvofbags

Melfontana said:


> Decides to take this out of storage [emoji7] only used it a handful of times because I’m afraid to ruin it ‍♀️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4132278


It's beautiful and perfect for summer, I'm the same with my speedy but seeing your picture makes me want to take it out.


----------



## trice1385

My new fav.. shhh don’t tell the others!


----------



## Sunshine mama

snoopysleepy said:


> My Clapton Backpack . Off to the movies! Wearing it crossbody today


Hello bag twin!!!!


----------



## katiel00

My one and only Azur bag!


----------



## Aliluvlv

[emoji2] Finally picking up my LV package at ups (they sure don't make it easy to get these packages, first delivery attempt was July 6th).


----------



## fyn72

Capucines BB today heading to the City


----------



## 23adeline

luckybunny said:


> So cute! Do I spy with my little eye a nomade speedy behind it?


Yes you have sharp eyes, it's Nomade Speedy at the back


----------



## 23adeline

Lockit Revelation.


----------



## shillinggirl88

Turenne MM


----------



## fabuleux




----------



## OnlyasnobwhenitcomestoLV

23adeline said:


> Lockit Revelation.
> View attachment 4134882


This color!


----------



## shillinggirl88

OnlyasnobwhenitcomestoLV said:


> This color!


What color is it it is gorgeous!


----------



## katiel00

Graceful MM


----------



## BelaS

Turenne [emoji173]️ gotta keep her safe [emoji6]


----------



## ScottyGal

Alma bb accompanying me on this rainy Scottish day [emoji299][emoji299][emoji299]


----------



## shillinggirl88

BelaS said:


> Turenne [emoji173]️ gotta keep her safe [emoji6]
> View attachment 4135990


 
But of course!


----------



## jillyfish108

Speedy b 30 has become my favorite work bag!!!


----------



## cwool

Estrela last month 



Snap of Noe last week


----------



## cwool

BelaS said:


> Turenne [emoji173]️ gotta keep her safe [emoji6]
> View attachment 4135990



I've done this too[emoji23]


----------



## Sunshine mama

BelaS said:


> Turenne [emoji173]️ gotta keep her safe [emoji6]
> View attachment 4135990





shillinggirl88 said:


> But of course!





cwool said:


> Estrela last month
> View attachment 4136348
> 
> 
> Snap of Noe last week
> View attachment 4136350





cwool said:


> I've done this too[emoji23]



The bags are our cute babies after all!!!


----------



## BelaS

cwool said:


> Estrela last month
> View attachment 4136348
> 
> 
> Snap of Noe last week
> View attachment 4136350



Love this [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## BelaS

Sunshine mama said:


> The bags are our cute babies after all!!!



The things we do for love [emoji6][emoji23]


----------



## PamK

Out with my summer friend on a beautiful sunny day! Using my new bandouliere strap from McCraft  - same length/width as LV bandouliere. So comfortable!!


----------



## 23adeline

OnlyasnobwhenitcomestoLV said:


> This color!





shillinggirl88 said:


> What color is it it is gorgeous!



It is black color, doesn't it look like black in this pic?


----------



## 23adeline

Using Astrid today


----------



## jillyfish108

PamK said:


> Out with my summer friend on a beautiful sunny day! Using my new bandouliere strap from McCraft  - same length/width as LV bandouliere. So comfortable!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4136557


The strap looks beautiful with your purse!! What length did you go with? I've been thinking about ordering one too


----------



## Aliluvlv

23adeline said:


> Using Astrid today
> View attachment 4137146


Beautiful!


----------



## trice1385

PamK said:


> Out with my summer friend on a beautiful sunny day! Using my new bandouliere strap from McCraft  - same length/width as LV bandouliere. So comfortable!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4136557



Love your bag! We share the same initials!


----------



## PamK

jillyfish108 said:


> The strap looks beautiful with your purse!! What length did you go with? I've been thinking about ordering one too



Thank you so much! I went with the same length as the LV bandouliere, which is 35 1/2 inches. I have an LV one, and the McCraft one is very well-made and of comparable quality - even the hardware!


----------



## PamK

trice1385 said:


> Love your bag! We share the same initials!



Thank you so much, trice1385! We’ll have to look out for initial “twins” to say hi! [emoji4]


----------



## PamK

Aliluvlv said:


> Beautiful!



Love your Astrid!! So classy!


----------



## Tea4me

I had to be hands free today so I carried my trusty twin set


----------



## AndreaM99

My LV Kinder Surprise!


----------



## shillinggirl88

Alma PM Epi


----------



## trice1385

AndreaM99 said:


> My LV Kinder Surprise!



Hahaha love it!


----------



## fabuleux

shillinggirl88 said:


> Alma PM Epi


The best LV bag ever made.


----------



## 1LV

fabuleux said:


> The best LV bag ever made.


I couldn’t agree more.  I’m still hoping we haven’t seen the last of them.


----------



## shillinggirl88

fabuleux said:


> The best LV bag ever made.





1LV said:


> I couldn’t agree more.  I’m still hoping we haven’t seen the last of them.



 I agree as well


----------



## OnlyasnobwhenitcomestoLV

Looking more put-together than I feel at the moment.


----------



## LV_4ever

Speedy 30 mon mono [emoji7]


----------



## katiel00

Happy Friday!


----------



## Louislover73

My Lockme BB


----------



## myluvofbags

Louislover73 said:


> My Lockme BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4138979


Twins! So beautiful, love seeing others as I don't see this style out that much.


----------



## fabuleux

Louislover73 said:


> My Lockme BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4138979


Pretty!


----------



## OnlyasnobwhenitcomestoLV

Rainy day attire


----------



## MooMooVT

fyn72 said:


> 3 months after purchasing I finally take my Felicie Blossom out! To my sons wedding and I’m driving my restored Camaro as a wedding car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4125268
> View attachment 4125271


AWE! So much fun! Congrats to you/your family and the Bride/Groom! Such a pretty bag that I'm sure will always have a special place in your heart


----------



## MooMooVT

Sunshine mama said:


> The bags are our cute babies after all!!!


I have a DH, 3 cats & my bags. Gotta keep all my loves stay safe


----------



## Aoifs

On my lap on the train [emoji16] on the way to work Happy Monogram Monday!


----------



## 23adeline




----------



## robbins65

Neverfull work bag and Pallas in Pink[emoji7]


----------



## katiel00

First time using this pouch... I thought I wouldn’t be so keen on it but its great[emoji854]


----------



## SweetLV123

My Monogram Graceful MM! Didn’t realize how much I would absolutely adore her!!

I'm sorry, I can't figure out how to upload a picture. If someone knows, please help!


----------



## katiel00

SweetLV123 said:


> My Monogram Graceful MM! Didn’t realize how much I would absolutely adore her!!



I love the Graceful MM, such a great bag!


----------



## myluvofbags

Still in this one. Once I start using it it's hard to switch out of.


----------



## OnlyasnobwhenitcomestoLV

katiel00 said:


> First time using this pouch... I thought I wouldn’t be so keen on it but its great[emoji854]
> View attachment 4141676


Loooove this!


----------



## 23adeline

Still using Capucines PM Cloudy


----------



## Rani

myluvofbags said:


> Still in this one. Once I start using it it's hard to switch out of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4142204
> View attachment 4142205


Is this the pm or mm size?


----------



## Louisgyal37

Leather protected and ready for first day out...


----------



## SweetLV123

Finally got the picture to work!


----------



## robbins65

Ms Delightful today[emoji2]


----------



## myluvofbags

Rani said:


> Is this the pm or mm size?


It's PM


----------



## 23adeline

Alma Studs


----------



## robbins65




----------



## shillinggirl88

Love love love Alma!


----------



## Tea4me

Watching the grandson today so my neverfull is living up to its name


----------



## 23adeline

Very Tote


----------



## Aliluvlv

23adeline said:


> Very Tote
> View attachment 4145445


Gorgeous! [emoji7]


----------



## Capuccino16

23adeline said:


> Very Tote
> View attachment 4145445



Wow! I don’t go for totes in general but this is a gorgeous bag! [emoji7]


----------



## Capuccino16

Papillon 30 is riding shotgun today


----------



## benswife2007

Here she is


----------



## iluvbags1120




----------



## Louisgyal37

MWT speedy riding shotgun


----------



## robbins65




----------



## Purrsey

TGIF with mini


----------



## foreverbagslove

My BB


----------



## Sunshine mama

Louisgyal37 said:


> MWT speedy riding shotgun
> 
> View attachment 4145666


Love this bag charm!!!!


----------



## AndreaM99

Finally with me! Purchased in April, finally with me...it has been a looong wait, but we both made it!


----------



## SapphireGem

AndreaM99 said:


> Finally with me! Purchased in April, finally with me...it has been a looong wait, but we both made it!



Congrats!  You're my hero!  Is there any Empreinte (so tempted to misspell it to get Fab's goat ) color you don't have?  If so, you need to fix that!   Inquiring minds want to know...


----------



## myluvofbags

foreverbagslove said:


> My BB
> View attachment 4145946


Love the red peeking out!


----------



## AndreaM99

SapphireGem said:


> Congrats!  You're my hero!  Is there any Empreinte (so tempted to misspell it to get Fab's goat ) color you don't have?  If so, you need to fix that!   Inquiring minds want to know...


Haha, thank you! I got really lucky with almost all my empreinte PMs. (Cannot say the same about Mono & Reverse, but all is fine now.) I guess I like this model, right?  I am not sure how many colors were already released, but my heart did not sing for one in Creme, Marine Rouge & Black. I was also not interested in the smaller epi version or other material variations...but everything is subject to change, right? Haha! No, seriously, I think I should sell some of them and keep 2 or 3 or maybe none, but they are so pretty! I like looking at them, lined closely next to each other, beautifully dressed in bandeau and letting me think about my next outfit, color combinations etc...I know it is shallow but so relaxing, carefree & joyful at the same time... It takes time to get rid if this possession (obsession or addiction) whatever you call it...BTW, I know I am in a trouble!


----------



## sbuxaddict

Today it’s me in the passenger seat, along with my PSM and new key holder! Currently on a monogram binge ❤️


----------



## benswife2007

Just picked her up


----------



## sbuxaddict

benswife2007 said:


> Just picked her up


What a beauty!


----------



## paula3boys

When it’s hot out, you shop at night


----------



## Roxannek

Me, I am in the passenger seat with my new bag I can’t stop looking at. Are yall sick of looking at it? Going out to dinner with the hubby


----------



## PamK

Roxannek said:


> Me, I am in the passenger seat with my new bag I can’t stop looking at. Are yall sick of looking at it? Going out to dinner with the hubby
> View attachment 4147979



Nah! Never sick of this beauty!! [emoji177]


----------



## WinSailor

It's blazing hot here in the big D! Ran some errands with my newest member - black epi neo noe!


----------



## WinSailor

Roxannek said:


> Me, I am in the passenger seat with my new bag I can’t stop looking at. Are yall sick of looking at it? Going out to dinner with the hubby
> View attachment 4147979


Gorgeous!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Roxannek said:


> Me, I am in the passenger seat with my new bag I can’t stop looking at. Are yall sick of looking at it? Going out to dinner with the hubby [emoji813]
> View attachment 4147979


Keep em comin'![emoji173]


----------



## paula3boys

Monogram Monday


----------



## fyn72

This cutie today with my new bandeau [emoji177]


----------



## LVmyakita

Out and about with my new Time Trunk Speedy B!


----------



## 1LV

LVmyakita said:


> Out and about with my new Time Trunk Speedy B!
> View attachment 4148964


I really like this


----------



## PurseAddict728

fyn72 said:


> This cutie today with my new bandeau [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4148962


Just gorgeous! I love the Capucines!


----------



## PurseAddict728

LVmyakita said:


> Out and about with my new Time Trunk Speedy B!
> View attachment 4148964


I love the vintage look of this Speedy!


----------



## fyn72

LVmyakita said:


> Out and about with my new Time Trunk Speedy B!
> View attachment 4148964


oh WOWWWW! I'm on the digital waitlist in Australia to get one.. I hope one comes here for me! congrats!


----------



## LVmyakita

fyn72 said:


> oh WOWWWW! I'm on the digital waitlist in Australia to get one.. I hope one comes here for me! congrats!



Thank you! It really is a gorgeous bag. I hope you get yours too! You will love it!,


----------



## jcnc

sbuxaddict said:


> View attachment 4146842
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today it’s me in the passenger seat, along with my PSM and new key holder! Currently on a monogram binge ❤️


ur ring is soo cute


----------



## MooMooVT

Roxannek said:


> Me, I am in the passenger seat with my new bag I can’t stop looking at. Are yall sick of looking at it? Going out to dinner with the hubby
> View attachment 4147979


I don't think I'd ever get sick of looking at this beauty!!!


----------



## Roxannek

fyn72 said:


> This cutie today with my new bandeau [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4148962


SO CUTE!


----------



## Roxannek

LVmyakita said:


> Out and about with my new Time Trunk Speedy B!
> View attachment 4148964


Beautiful!


----------



## sbuxaddict

jcnc said:


> ur ring is soo cute


Thank you so much!


----------



## myluvofbags

fyn72 said:


> This cutie today with my new bandeau [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4148962


So pretty


----------



## Sofialovesvintage

Out with my new but preloved speedy b25 after I sold the classic 25 [emoji4]


----------



## ScottyGal

Alma bb and key holder


----------



## paula3boys

Getting some [emoji295]️


----------



## katiel00

Not sure about the charm on this bag but we are just going to roll with it today [emoji854]


----------



## robbins65

Trusty old DA speedy 30


----------



## chloebagfreak

paula3boys said:


> Getting some [emoji295]️
> View attachment 4149919


So cute! How are you enjoy it? I keep sunning mine by the window


----------



## chloebagfreak

Sofialovesvintage said:


> Out with my new but preloved speedy b25 after I sold the classic 25 [emoji4]
> View attachment 4149397


This looks beautiful! I cannot wait for mine to get this gorgeous patina


----------



## Sofialovesvintage

chloebagfreak said:


> This looks beautiful! I cannot wait for mine to get this gorgeous patina



Thank you [emoji4] ! I got it at a bargain (400€)!with everything box invoice ...so glad it also has a beautiful patina [emoji7]


----------



## chloebagfreak

Sofialovesvintage said:


> Thank you [emoji4] ! I got it at a bargain (400€)!with everything box invoice ...so glad it also has a beautiful patina [emoji7]


Wow! Amazing - I should sell mine and get an older one 
Wh knows how long it will take to get that way
Enjoy


----------



## paula3boys

chloebagfreak said:


> So cute! How are you enjoy it? I keep sunning mine by the window


I love my Noe BB so much! It has been hard convincing myself to change out of her since I got it! Gotta use it as much as I can during the summer because we get nonstop rain the rest of the year!


----------



## chloebagfreak

paula3boys said:


> I love my Noe BB so much! It has been hard convincing myself to change out of her since I got it! Gotta use it as much as I can during the summer because we get nonstop rain the rest of the year!


That's great to hear! Do you wear it mostly with the long strap or that shorter one you got? I need one of those too


----------



## paula3boys

chloebagfreak said:


> That's great to hear! Do you wear it mostly with the long strap or that shorter one you got? I need one of those too


The long strap. The short strap doesn't fit over my shoulder as I hoped. It would be strictly for hand carry only.


----------



## chloebagfreak

paula3boys said:


> The long strap. The short strap doesn't fit over my shoulder as I hoped. It would be strictly for hand carry only.


That's great! So the long strap works for you. I did switch the strap with my Speedy B and it is definitely shorter, if I feel like the option


----------



## paula3boys

chloebagfreak said:


> That's great! So the long strap works for you. I did switch the strap with my Speedy B and it is definitely shorter, if I feel like the option


I am still debating getting a Speedy B (or similar by third party) strap as well. I just didn't like the short handle strap.


----------



## AndreaM99

Keeping guard, a new friend for my darling niece


----------



## themeanreds

My companion today.


----------



## AndreaM99

Today was amethyste day!


----------



## katiel00

Happy Friday!


----------



## vintagelv18

My DA NF MM headed to the spa to get beach ready! The patina is forming nicely and I am pleasantly surprised at how good the bag itself is holding up since I don’t baby it at all!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4152399


----------



## PamK

My Friday pal!


----------



## Melfontana

Delightful GM


My Goto Road Trip Bag


----------



## viewwing

Melfontana said:


> Delightful GM
> View attachment 4152607
> 
> My Goto Road Trip Bag


Awesome patina!


----------



## Melfontana

viewwing said:


> Awesome patina!



Thank You [emoji4]


----------



## Sunshine mama

_Lee said:


> Alma bb and key holder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4149894


I love the alma bb! And that brown bag is so cute too!!!


----------



## cheidel

robbins65 said:


> Trusty old DA speedy 30
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4150434


Very nice patina on your bag!


----------



## Skippy23

I’m not the one driving so it’s me & my Alma BB


----------



## Iamminda

Skippy23 said:


> I’m not the one driving so it’s me & my Alma BB
> View attachment 4153977


This blueberry color is so pretty — as is your parrot cardholder


----------



## Nivahra

My summerbeauty [emoji7]


----------



## Skippy23

Iamminda said:


> This blueberry color is so pretty — as is your parrot cardholder


Thank you! I love how cheerful they are


----------



## Sunshine mama

Skippy23 said:


> I’m not the one driving so it’s me & my Alma BB
> View attachment 4153977


Such beautiful colors!!!!!Especially together!



Nivahra said:


> My summerbeauty [emoji7]
> View attachment 4154037


I have loved this speedy ever since I found out about its existence! I think it's my favorite speedy! You are one lucky owner!


----------



## cheidel

Skippy23 said:


> I’m not the one driving so it’s me & my Alma BB
> View attachment 4153977


Absolutely gorgeous, and a very nice pop of color!!!


----------



## cheidel

Nivahra said:


> My summerbeauty [emoji7]
> View attachment 4154037


Beautiful and perfect for summer!!!


----------



## txstats

Otw to mall with neverfull mm


----------



## paula3boys

Super compact on hot days


----------



## Aliluvlv

PamK said:


> My Friday pal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4152420


This! Such a gorgeous bag,  wish it had been made a part of the permanent collection. [emoji173]


----------



## PamK

Aliluvlv said:


> This! Such a gorgeous bag,  wish it had been made a part of the permanent collection. [emoji173]



Thank you Aliluvlv! It was one of those usually dreaded “impulse purchases” but it’s one of my favorites!


----------



## Aliluvlv

PamK said:


> Thank you Aliluvlv! It was one of those usually dreaded “impulse purchases” but it’s one of my favorites!


Well done! Best impulse purchase ever! [emoji1]


----------



## GeorginaLavender

I have loved this speedy ever since I found out about its existence! I think it's my favorite speedy! You are one lucky owner![/QUOTE]

+1


----------



## fyn72

Speedy Summer Trunks today


----------



## Loulouuk

Two in my passenger seat


----------



## viewwing

Loulouuk said:


> View attachment 4156465
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two in my passenger seat


Aww...SUPER like! Every time I have my little puppy near vachetta, I’m always terrified he’s gonna put his wet nose on it! Yes...he loves to snooze on my bags in the car!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Loulouuk said:


> View attachment 4156465
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two in my passenger seat


Omg Love the two gorgeous babies! [emoji7]


----------



## chloebagfreak

Loulouuk said:


> View attachment 4156465
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two in my passenger seat


LOVE 
Love the Azur and Golden baby. My Golden slobbers too much to be near my bags


----------



## mteat2987

Skippy23 said:


> I’m not the one driving so it’s me & my Alma BB
> View attachment 4153977



That is beautiful!


----------



## Melfontana

Loulouuk said:


> View attachment 4156465
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two in my passenger seat



[emoji173]️ the bag and your fur baby is soooo cute!


----------



## fyn72

This one today [emoji177]when I need to pack a lot this is the one!


----------



## sunfire27

I’m riding with my first LV today. My 14 year old mono Speedy 30. Still love this classic bag.


----------



## fabuleux




----------



## ultravisitor

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 4157036


Gorgeous. That is a tote that I'd love.


----------



## fabuleux

ultravisitor said:


> Gorgeous. That is a tote that I'd love.


There was one on Fashionphile yesterday.


----------



## AndreaM99

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 4157036


Still is, with faint corner wear...(irreparable) I know, I am horrible!


----------



## Louisgyal37

Been 6 years but the love continues..


----------



## AllthingsLV

katiel00 said:


> Not sure about the charm on this bag but we are just going to roll with it today [emoji854]
> 
> View attachment 4150423



What a cutie! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Sunshine mama

LVmyakita said:


> Out and about with my new Time Trunk Speedy B!
> View attachment 4148964


This is so beautiful! May I ask what the name is and what the item number is?


----------



## LVmyakita

Sunshine mama said:


> This is so beautiful! May I ask what the name is and what the item number is?


Thank you so much. It is the Time Trunk Speedy B 25. Item number is M52249


----------



## Sunshine mama

LVmyakita said:


> Thank you so much. It is the Time Trunk Speedy B 25. Item number is M52249


Thank you so much.  Are the handles and the leather parts vachetta?


----------



## LVmyakita

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you so much.  Are the handles and the leather parts vachetta?



It's very soft leather like vachetta but I think it's either treated or pre tanned or something because it's more of a honey color and not real light like vachetta normall is at first.


----------



## Sunshine mama

LVmyakita said:


> It's very soft leather like vachetta but I think it's either treated or pre tanned or something because it's more of a honey color and not real light like vachetta normall is at first.


That's interesting about the leather and the handles.  I looked on the LV website and it says calf leather,  so I didn't know whether the leather was treated or not.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Sunshine mama said:


> That's interesting about the leather and the handles.  I looked on the LV website and it says calf leather,  so I didn't know whether the leather was treated or not.


I think it is treated leather. My BOITE chapeau souple has it too. It is darker than vachetta. I read one person has it and they got it rained on twice and no watermarks


----------



## themeanreds

I’ve been carrying my Noe this week. This color makes me smile.


----------



## Farfelue63

Going to work this morning with Marignan in coquelicot


----------



## Sunshine mama

chloebagfreak said:


> I think it is treated leather. My BOITE chapeau souple has it too. It is darker than vachetta. I read one person has it and they got it rained on twice and no watermarks


Thank you! That's really nice to know.


----------



## Grande Latte

Loulouuk said:


> View attachment 4156465
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two in my passenger seat



Your dog is adorable!!!  That sweet smile.


----------



## robbins65

Nails and running errands [emoji7][emoji173]️


----------



## PamK

Rain is coming, so bye to DA and hello to Epi!


----------



## OnlyasnobwhenitcomestoLV

Out for a Target run


----------



## frivofrugalista

Looooove this bag!


----------



## chloebagfreak

frivofrugalista said:


> Looooove this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4160839


Wow Just stunning!


----------



## frivofrugalista

chloebagfreak said:


> Wow Just stunning!



Thank you [emoji170]


----------



## Iamminda

frivofrugalista said:


> Looooove this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4160839



We also loooooove your gorgeous bag


----------



## Yuki85

My favorite MM


----------



## frivofrugalista

Iamminda said:


> We also loooooove your gorgeous bag



Haha thank you, thinking of creating another colour!


----------



## cheidel

themeanreds said:


> I’ve been carrying my Noe this week. This color makes me smile.
> View attachment 4158945


Very pretty, and a nice pop of color!!!


----------



## cheidel

PamK said:


> Rain is coming, so bye to DA and hello to Epi!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4159467


Gorgeous NF!!!


----------



## robbins65

Road trip to New Orleans


----------



## PamK

cheidel said:


> Gorgeous NF!!!



Thank you, cheidel! [emoji4]


----------



## Aliluvlv

Been having fun running errands this steamy weekend with my PA in DA.


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Been having fun running errands this steamy weekend with my PA in DA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4161318



So gorgeous — all summery and pristine


----------



## cheidel

robbins65 said:


> Road trip to New Orleans
> View attachment 4161230


Have fun in my Hometown!!!!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> So gorgeous — all summery and pristine


Thank you M! Such a great bag for these summery weekends. I'm trying to use her for casual errands too so she gets out more. [emoji6]


----------



## chloebagfreak

Out to lunch with my mini Montsouris 
Ha Ha, and my favorite snack


----------



## Iamminda

chloebagfreak said:


> Out to lunch with my mini Montsouris
> Ha Ha, and my favorite snack
> View attachment 4161536



Wow, look at that perfect golden patina!  Btw, I like your new avatar — pretty


----------



## Keilocs

TraGiv said:


> My new Sully. I got her yesterday. My first LV. I love her!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2920103


It's beautiful.  I love my sully!


----------



## Keilocs

amajoh said:


> Love it!


Love it. I want a Speedy B so bad.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Iamminda said:


> Wow, look at that perfect golden patina!  Btw, I like your new avatar — pretty


Thank you lovely
I purchased it preowned and it's pretty clean on the bottom. I've had it a couple of years now and it really is such a great "go to" bag!
Yes, I figured being on TPF for all these years, I can show my own face instead of my fav bags- since they change so often


----------



## Keilocs

myusername said:


> Neo joining me today
> View attachment 2926794


I want it so bad


----------



## myluvofbags

Pochette Metis


----------



## SugahSweetTee

i had all intention for the noe to be my go-to bag all summer but the TP-19 has been my ride or die...  i’m a sucker for a clutch.


----------



## AndreaM99

Metis in Orient


----------



## Melfontana

Back to school errands


----------



## themeanreds

It’s Back to School time and I’m loving this bag this week along with this little shark lunch bag


----------



## LV_4ever

[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Melfontana

themeanreds said:


> It’s Back to School time and I’m loving this bag this week along with this little shark lunch bag
> View attachment 4163135



Is that the Rivington?  I’m so sad I missed out on this bag!


----------



## myluvofbags

LV_4ever said:


> View attachment 4163166
> 
> [emoji7][emoji7]


This leather looks amazing!


----------



## themeanreds

Melfontana said:


> Is that the Rivington?  I’m so sad I missed out on this bag!



Yes! I got it pre-loved. It’s my “I refuse to get a Neverfull, but I still want a tote” bag, lol


----------



## mteat2987

Alma bb... my new favorite bag!


----------



## chloebagfreak

mteat2987 said:


> Alma bb... my new favorite bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4163533


This is so adorable I need to try one soon!


----------



## ArmyWife12

I don’t use my artsy much when I’m with my daughter but my husband keeps teasing me about not using this beautiful bag much so she’s out with us today!


----------



## KAPink

ArmyWife12 said:


> I don’t use my artsy much when I’m with my daughter but my husband keeps teasing me about not using this beautiful bag much so she’s out with us today!


I love your bag charm!


----------



## ArmyWife12

KAPink said:


> I love your bag charm!


Thank you! My mom is retired from coach but when she worked there she got me all the goodies!


----------



## OnlyasnobwhenitcomestoLV

Is it Friday yet? If I look organized does that count as having my #*!@ together?


----------



## Sparklett22

Speedy B 35 and my iPad


----------



## AAxxx

I’m on the passenger seat with my DE goodies


----------



## Sparklett22

Speedy B 30


----------



## sera3m45

Graceful accompanying me on some errands [emoji4]


----------



## fyn72

Saintonge today [emoji4]


----------



## myluvofbags

fyn72 said:


> Saintonge today [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4167747


Such a cutie


----------



## myluvofbags

sera3m45 said:


> Graceful accompanying me on some errands [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4167350


Looks so comfortable to use, been contemplating this in Azure


----------



## sera3m45

myluvofbags said:


> Looks so comfortable to use, been contemplating this in Azure



It’s become my favorite handbag!  I need to remind myself to use my other handbags...haha!


----------



## emmanuellem

Matching Colors gold b35


----------



## Grande Latte

Melfontana said:


> Back to school errands
> View attachment 4163067


Hi there, I noticed it's a pochette accessoires. I have a monogram one from years back, needless to say the leather has darkened considerably. I'd love to "revive" my old piece. Does LV sell a new strap or chains for this piece? Please advise.


----------



## Melfontana

Grande Latte said:


> Hi there, I noticed it's a pochette accessoires. I have a monogram one from years back, needless to say the leather has darkened considerably. I'd love to "revive" my old piece. Does LV sell a new strap or chains for this piece? Please advise.



Hi - I actually purchased the chain strap from eBay a while back to use with my Eva Clutch and never used it until I saw another person using a chain strap with their pochette accessories. 
It’s not an LV chain strap - but I did see that some purchased the pochette felicie chain strap as a replacement part.


----------



## Iamminda

Have a s’well day everyone


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Have a s’well day everyone


Love that bottle IM! It's so fresh with Azure... perfect summer companions


----------



## MooMooVT

Iamminda said:


> Have a s’well day everyone


It looks so pretty with your Azur Iena!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Have a s’well day everyone


Lol love it! So beautiful and with that Laduree charm it's perfection!


----------



## Aliluvlv

These summer weekends are too short for all the fun to be had!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks lovely gals .  These water bottles are a great distraction from bags, lol.

 Aliluvlv — glad you are enjoying your lovely DA PA (the perfect summer companion).



MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Love that bottle IM! It's so fresh with Azure... perfect summer companions





MooMooVT said:


> It looks so pretty with your Azur Iena!





Aliluvlv said:


> Lol love it! So beautiful and with that Laduree charm it's perfection!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Have a s’well day everyone


Lovely bag/water bottle ensemble, my friend.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Lovely bag/water bottle ensemble, my friend.



Thanks my sweet DM .  I am obsessed with this bottle!!


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Iamminda said:


> Have a s’well day everyone



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] everything!!! What beautiful colors!!!


----------



## Iamminda

GeorginaLavender said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] everything!!! What beautiful colors!!!


Thanks GL .  This bottle is the best accessory ever.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Iamminda said:


> Have a s’well day everyone


Love this bag! All the colors remind me of a painting 
I have one of these cutie bag charms, Laduree, with the pink and gray macarons. I actually have it on my blue BV this week!


----------



## Iamminda

chloebagfreak said:


> Love this bag! All the colors remind me of a painting
> I have one of these cutie bag charms, Laduree, with the pink and gray macarons. I actually have it on my blue BV this week!



Thanks so much .  You are right about all the colors being reminiscent of a painting .  I would love to add the pink and gray Laduree charm to my little collection (I want them all, lol).  I bet it looks great on your blue BV (want a BV one day).


----------



## CornishMon

My Sunday companion!


----------



## Grande Latte

CornishMon said:


> View attachment 4168754
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Sunday companion!



So simple and cute.


----------



## pmburk

Neverfull MM with the luggage tag off my Graceful.


----------



## chloebagfreak

Iamminda said:


> Thanks so much .  You are right about all the colors being reminiscent of a painting .  I would love to add the pink and gray Laduree charm to my little collection (I want them all, lol).  I bet it looks great on your blue BV (want a BV one day).


They are the cutest charms!! I agree about getting them in multiple colors
I love this particular BV, sometimes called the iron, but it's the small shoulder bag. I love their small bags, like the disco too. The great thing is that the outlets get the seasonal colors, so you can usually get one at a good price!


----------



## foreverbagslove

Reverse mono Pochette Metis [emoji173]️


----------



## BelaS

Love her!!!


----------



## LuxuryWoman23

Me and the cute PM empreinte noir [emoji7]


----------



## OnlyasnobwhenitcomestoLV

Savoring some summer sunshine


----------



## paula3boys

Getting out as much as possible until Fall


----------



## OnlyasnobwhenitcomestoLV

paula3boys said:


> Getting out as much as possible until Fall
> View attachment 4170696


Gorgeous!


----------



## paula3boys

OnlyasnobwhenitcomestoLV said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## Sunshine mama

LV_4ever said:


> View attachment 4163166
> 
> [emoji7][emoji7]


Love this!!! Do you worry or get color transfer on this beauty?


----------



## Sunshine mama

BelaS said:


> Love her!!!
> View attachment 4170014


Love her too!


----------



## chloebagfreak

BelaS said:


> Love her!!!
> View attachment 4170014


Amazing! How are you finding it? Easy to use? I need to wear mine soon
How are you buckling it so the ends don't hang? Thx


----------



## chloebagfreak

paula3boys said:


> Getting out as much as possible until Fall
> View attachment 4170696


Love the tassel with it


----------



## paula3boys

chloebagfreak said:


> Love the tassel with it


Thank you. I tried it on the side also, but preferred it this way!


----------



## LV_4ever

Sunshine mama said:


> Love this!!! Do you worry or get color transfer on this beauty?



I just got this gorgeous bag earlier this month, and no color transfer so far. I will certainly keep an eye out when I start wearing jeans this fall.


----------



## Sunshine mama

chloebagfreak said:


> Amazing! How are you finding it? Easy to use? I need to wear mine soon
> How are you buckling it so the ends





LV_4ever said:


> I just got this gorgeous bag earlier this month, and no color transfer so far. I will certainly keep an eye out when I start wearing jeans this fall.


Congrats!


----------



## BelaS

chloebagfreak said:


> Amazing! How are you finding it? Easy to use? I need to wear mine soon
> How are you buckling it so the ends don't hang? Thx



I love her more than my Pochette Metis!!!!
You have to put the strap through the loop on the other side. Hope that makes sense


----------



## chloebagfreak

BelaS said:


> I love her more than my Pochette Metis!!!!
> You have to put the strap through the loop on the other side. Hope that makes sense


Thanks! 
So do you buckle the end so you have two parts of the strap buckled? I hope that makes sense 
I just bring the ends under the bottom loop, but haven't brought them up to the buckle and through it.

So, you like it better than your Pochette Metis? Wow! I just got one and am debating on whether to keep it since the strap itches my skin a bit just rough edges I guess.


----------



## cheidel

Iamminda said:


> Have a s’well day everyone


Gorgeous bag!!! Love the Laduree Charm too!!!


----------



## cheidel

paula3boys said:


> Getting out as much as possible until Fall
> View attachment 4170696


Such a cutie!!!


----------



## lvlover856

paula3boys said:


> Getting out as much as possible until Fall
> View attachment 4170696


So beautiful! What is this bag?


----------



## Iamminda

cheidel said:


> Gorgeous bag!!! Love the Laduree Charm too!!!



Thanks kindly


----------



## BelaS

chloebagfreak said:


> Thanks!
> So do you buckle the end so you have two parts of the strap buckled? I hope that makes sense
> I just bring the ends under the bottom loop, but haven't brought them up to the buckle and through it.
> 
> So, you like it better than your Pochette Metis? Wow! I just got one and am debating on whether to keep it since the strap itches my skin a bit just rough edges I guess.



Yes, both parts of the strap are buckled. I’ll post some pic tomorrow.
I got PM in reverse a week before Boite ( yup, I have a shopping problem , lol), and I’m thinking about selling it. The strap doesn’t bother me at all, it just not my style.im a “granny look” kinda person,lol Just pre ordered Dauphine and I can’t wait to have her!


----------



## chloebagfreak

BelaS said:


> Yes, both parts of the strap are buckled. I’ll post some pic tomorrow.
> I got PM in reverse a week before Boite ( yup, I have a shopping problem , lol), and I’m thinking about selling it. The strap doesn’t bother me at all, it just not my style.im a “granny look” kinda person,lol Just pre ordered Dauphine and I can’t wait to have her!


Ok cool! I really appreciate that
Yes, I get the whole shopping thing Maybe we can start an LV 12 step group
Wow, the Dauphine shoulder bag? Holy Moly! I love it   Is it a new one or a vintage one?


----------



## BelaS

chloebagfreak said:


> Ok cool! I really appreciate that
> Yes, I get the whole shopping thing Maybe we can start an LV 12 step group
> Wow, the Dauphine shoulder bag? Holy Moly! I love it   Is it a new one or a vintage one?



No problem! Fine! Let me just buy one more bag and then we can start an LV 12 step group 
The new one!!! Check out this beauty [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## cwool

20 years old and still kickin'


----------



## chloebagfreak

BelaS said:


> No problem! Fine! Let me just buy one more bag and then we can start an LV 12 step group
> The new one!!! Check out this beauty [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> View attachment 4171302


HaHa!!! Ok majorly DROOLING
I looked up some preloved ones, but they were all sold out. I don't think they had the chain either.


----------



## LV_4ever

Seriously in love.


----------



## Vancang

Speedy b 25 Damier ebene w/world tour bag charm!!


----------



## paula3boys

cheidel said:


> Such a cutie!!!


Thank you!


lvlover856 said:


> So beautiful! What is this bag?


Thanks! It is the Noe BB in damier azur


----------



## luvspurses

cwool said:


> View attachment 4171679
> 
> 
> 20 years old and still kickin'


patina perfection!


----------



## LaDolceLaria

A new (old) friend.


----------



## AndreaM99

I took her out after ages! We enjoyed the ride!


----------



## CornishMon

Love the PM!


----------



## LaDolceLaria

cwool said:


> View attachment 4171679
> 
> 
> 20 years old and still kickin'


For those who wonder if LV handbags are worth it...behold, two decades and it looks new (and even better with patina).


----------



## 23adeline

I'm posting a few pics here that I took on different days


----------



## robbins65

Off to the hair salon


----------



## Chiichan

Iamminda said:


> Have a s’well day everyone



Yay!!!!!!! I’m not even sorry you were enabled  [emoji12]


----------



## Iamminda

Chiichan said:


> Yay!!!!!!! I’m not even sorry you were enabled  [emoji12]



Thanks C — you were one of the lovely enablers


----------



## Bagsnlove

Graceful coming to work with me on this beautiful sunny day[emoji295]️


----------



## cwool

LaDolceLaria said:


> For those who wonder if LV handbags are worth it...behold, two decades and it looks new (and even better with patina).



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## cwool

23adeline said:


> I'm posting a few pics here that I took on different days
> View attachment 4172294
> 
> View attachment 4172295
> View attachment 4172296
> View attachment 4172297



Stellar lvoelies you have there!


----------



## TangerineKandy

23adeline said:


> I'm posting a few pics here that I took on different days[emoji2]
> View attachment 4172294
> 
> View attachment 4172295
> View attachment 4172296
> View attachment 4172297


Gorgeous collection!


----------



## Gracie916

First day out with my HINA in Galet, love how she is lightweight and the leather is very soft.   So excited to get my hands on one and Thanks for letting me share with you all.  Happy Friday!


----------



## LVADIKManNiUi

My montaine MM


----------



## LaDolceLaria

Gracie916 said:


> First day out with my HINA in Galet, love how she is lightweight and the leather is very soft.   So excited to get my hands on one and Thanks for letting me share with you all.  Happy Friday!
> View attachment 4172939


K my eyes popped out a little here! Congrats.....it is divine.


----------



## cwool

Gracie916 said:


> First day out with my HINA in Galet, love how she is lightweight and the leather is very soft.   So excited to get my hands on one and Thanks for letting me share with you all.  Happy Friday!
> View attachment 4172939



Gorgeous!


----------



## Emsidee

On my way to LV with my neverfull


----------



## BelaS

chloebagfreak said:


> Ok cool! I really appreciate that
> Yes, I get the whole shopping thing Maybe we can start an LV 12 step group
> Wow, the Dauphine shoulder bag? Holy Moly! I love it   Is it a new one or a vintage one?



Hi! Here’s how I do it! [emoji173]️


----------



## chloebagfreak

BelaS said:


> Hi! Here’s how I do it! [emoji173]️
> View attachment 4173568
> View attachment 4173569
> 
> View attachment 4173571


BelaS, thanks so much for posting these and remembering! You're a sweetheart
That is very clever!!
This really is the coolest bag I'm so glad I got it!


----------



## chloebagfreak

CornishMon said:


> View attachment 4172233
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the PM!


Love


----------



## Gracie916

LaDolceLaria said:


> K my eyes popped out a little here! Congrats.....it is divine.



Thank you.


----------



## Gracie916

cwool said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you.


----------



## PamK

Finally taking this beauty on her maiden voyage!


----------



## chloebagfreak

PamK said:


> Finally taking this beauty on her maiden voyage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4174389


Wow Just stunning!!


----------



## PamK

chloebagfreak said:


> Wow Just stunning!!



Thank you so much! [emoji177]


----------



## chloebagfreak

23adeline said:


> I'm posting a few pics here that I took on different days
> View attachment 4172294
> 
> View attachment 4172295
> View attachment 4172296
> View attachment 4172297


There are no words 
Ok, Just gorgeous, elegant, drool worthy. I see I found a few words


----------



## Aliluvlv

PamK said:


> Finally taking this beauty on her maiden voyage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4174389


That's stunning! [emoji7]


----------



## PamK

Aliluvlv said:


> That's stunning! [emoji7]



Thank you so much Aliluvlv! [emoji177]


----------



## 23adeline

chloebagfreak said:


> There are no words
> Ok, Just gorgeous, elegant, drool worthy. I see I found a few words


You made my day


----------



## 23adeline

Capucines Cloudy


----------



## myluvofbags

23adeline said:


> Capucines Cloudy
> View attachment 4175780


Just took my breath away.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Backseat passengers today


----------



## vdlomas

First time out my beautiful South Bank Besace


----------



## fabuleux

23adeline said:


> Capucines Cloudy
> View attachment 4175780


Such a stunning beauty!


----------



## 23adeline

fabuleux said:


> Such a stunning beauty!





myluvofbags said:


> Just took my breath away.



Yes,it is very beautiful  In fact, I don't put it back to its dustbag on days that I don't carry it,so that I can admire it whenever I pass by my dressing area


----------



## 23adeline

Using another beauty today,City Steamer V


----------



## fyn72

My B.B. with me that have a lunch date with my daughter [emoji173]️


----------



## Johnpauliegal

23adeline said:


> Using another beauty today,City Steamer V
> View attachment 4176761


I just love that bag!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

fyn72 said:


> My B.B. with me that have a lunch date with my daughter [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4176897


Such beauty!  Everything’s color coordinated. I love the bandeau on that bag!  Perfect match.


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

Along with my faithful, ever present water bottle. [emoji16]


----------



## PamK

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 4177032
> 
> 
> Along with my faithful, ever present water bottle. [emoji16]



Gorgeous bag, bottle and picture!! [emoji7][emoji177]


----------



## iluvbags1120

Love this little bag!!


----------



## Roxannek

Wish you could hear my music playing on this live photo. Getting car washed, headed to Dr., listening to SiriusXm 80’s on 8, Tone Loc Wild Thing, haha


----------



## LV_4ever

Roxannek said:


> Wish you could hear my music playing on this live photo. Getting car washed, headed to Dr., listening to SiriusXm 80’s on 8, Tone Loc Wild Thing, haha
> 
> View attachment 4177277



Love this combo- may have to try it!


----------



## yazj42

My speedy 35 B


----------



## TangerineKandy

Roxannek said:


> Wish you could hear my music playing on this live photo. Getting car washed, headed to Dr., listening to SiriusXm 80’s on 8, Tone Loc Wild Thing, haha
> 
> View attachment 4177277


I just LOVE the PM in empreinte noir! This will be my next purchase! I've been side tracked a few times but finally in the next few months I will have enough for this beauty! Also love the mono strap with it!!


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 4177032
> 
> 
> Along with my faithful, ever present water bottle. [emoji16]


Time And Relativity Dimensions In Space!


----------



## AndreaM99

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 4177032
> 
> 
> Along with my faithful, ever present water bottle. [emoji16]


Wow, your speedy is amazing, and your bandeaus too! Perfect match, my jaw just dropped. Very very nice!


----------



## AndreaM99

Today rose bruyere...


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

BAGLADY-SHOEFLY said:


> Time And Relativity Dimensions In Space!



Yes!!! I am SO excited about this next season beginning soon!



AndreaM99 said:


> Wow, your speedy is amazing, and your bandeaus too! Perfect match, my jaw just dropped. Very very nice!



Thank you! The bandeaus are British themed too so it was completely necessary to use them on this bag. [emoji16][emoji636]


----------



## BelaS

chloebagfreak said:


> BelaS, thanks so much for posting these and remembering! You're a sweetheart
> That is very clever!!
> This really is the coolest bag I'm so glad I got it!



Anytime @chloebagfreak  [emoji173]️


----------



## fyn72

Today’s passenger


----------



## Iamminda

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 4177032
> 
> 
> Along with my faithful, ever present water bottle. [emoji16]



I like how you decorated your water bottle with those silicone (?) bracelets.  Really cute and perfect for a theater lover like you


----------



## CornishMon

PamK said:


> Finally taking this beauty on her maiden voyage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4174389


This is beautiful!


----------



## CornishMon

fyn72 said:


> My B.B. with me that have a lunch date with my daughter [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4176897


Love the Pink!


----------



## CornishMon

AndreaM99 said:


> Today rose bruyere...


The color though. . .


----------



## fabuleux

My little TP15 is hanging out with this monster B!


----------



## PamK

CornishMon said:


> This is beautiful!



Thanks so much, CornishMon! Your new Boite Chapeau Souple is quite lovely as well!! [emoji173]️[emoji177][emoji7]


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

Iamminda said:


> I like how you decorated your water bottle with those silicone (?) bracelets.  Really cute and perfect for a theater lover like you



4 years ago I began a nonprofit youth theater. Those are the bracelets from some of our theater competition trips. Many of the theaters make and bring bracelets to exchange. [emoji4]


----------



## foreverbagslove

Seeing a lot of Pochette Metises on people's passengers seats lately [emoji4]


----------



## AndreaM99

foreverbagslove said:


> Seeing a lot of Pochette Metises on people's passengers seats lately [emoji4]
> View attachment 4178135


Right? I switched from my Metis Hobos to Pochette-s. She became my everyday bag, and I am happy I am taking care of my back.


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Yes,it is very beautiful  In fact, I don't put it back to its dustbag on days that I don't carry it,so that I can admire it whenever I pass by my dressing area


I would do the same!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

AndreaM99 said:


> Today rose bruyere...


Love!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Roxannek said:


> Wish you could hear my music playing on this live photo. Getting car washed, headed to Dr., listening to SiriusXm 80’s on 8, Tone Loc Wild Thing, haha
> 
> View attachment 4177277


The strap looks really good together!!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 4177952
> 
> My little TP15 is hanging out with this monster B!


I don't know why but this reminds me of a little mouse beside an elephant
Congrats on your beautiful bag, F!


----------



## CornishMon

She is definitely comfortable!


----------



## accessoryfreak

fyn72 said:


> Today’s passenger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4177785


AMAZING BAG!! I  it!!


----------



## accessoryfreak

New (to me) and carrying errywhere, whatever the dress code may be!!


----------



## themeanreds

Speedy B 35 riding shotgun this morning


----------



## tmasjeg

Here’s my Keepall 60, my Porte Yen wallet (it’s very similar to the Brazza wallet) and my Michael backpack.


----------



## Yuki85

yazj42 said:


> My speedy 35 B





themeanreds said:


> Speedy B 35 riding shotgun this morning
> View attachment 4178930



Finally, some big sized speedy!! Love 35!!


----------



## Scooch

Nail appointment and errands with pouchette


----------



## Johnpauliegal

tmasjeg said:


> Here’s my Keepall 60, my Porte Yen wallet (it’s very similar to the Brazza wallet) and my Michael backpack.
> 
> View attachment 4179379


Looks like she needs a seatbelt.


----------



## Gracie916

Heading to Vegas[emoji813]️[emoji812]️[emoji815]️[emoji814]️ with this practical beauty today.  

Happy Saturday everyone!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Me holding the Clapton backpack.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Me holding the Clapton backpack.



This bag is especially pretty in all your photos (doing a great job of “selling” it, lol),


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> This bag is especially pretty in all your photos (doing a great job of “selling” it, lol),


Haha thank you.


----------



## iluvbags1120

TangerineKandy said:


> I just LOVE the PM in empreinte noir! This will be my next purchase! I've been side tracked a few times but finally in the next few months I will have enough for this beauty! Also love the mono strap with it!!



Love the strap in that bag!


----------



## iluvbags1120

CornishMon said:


> View attachment 4178429
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is definitely comfortable!



Such a cute bag. What fits inside?


----------



## MooMooVT

It’s officially fall in Vermont!


----------



## KAPink

Pulled out my old classic mono Speedy 30 (my very first LV purchase many years ago, started my love for the brand) to use today. I know it’s not for everyone, but I love the patina - this bag has a lot of stories to tell!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Old faithful.


----------



## CornishMon

iluvbags1120 said:


> Such a cute bag. What fits inside?


That she is!!!  and bigger than you think.  Mini Pouchette (w/lippy, lotion, key fob, tiny pill holder and mirror), Zippy Coin, Round Coin Purse, 7in Kindle, Kleenex Pack, iPhone and Sunglasses in a cloth case right on top.


----------



## myluvofbags

KAPink said:


> Pulled out my old classic mono Speedy 30 (my very first LV purchase many years ago, started my love for the brand) to use today. I know it’s not for everyone, but I love the patina - this bag has a lot of stories to tell!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4182425


What a great testament to the brand's quality and longevity.


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY




----------



## AndreaM99

BAGLADY-SHOEFLY said:


> View attachment 4182749


Aww! I haven't seen this beauty for ages! Is this Pomme D'Amour? (Not sure if the shimmer is present). Beauty!


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

AndreaM99 said:


> Aww! I haven't seen this beauty for ages! Is this Pomme D'Amour? (Not sure if the shimmer is present). Beauty!


Yes Pomme  wanted to take her out before I let her go.


----------



## AndreaM99

BAGLADY-SHOEFLY said:


> Yes Pomme  wanted to take her out before I let her go.


So, we are bag twins! Mine is patiently waiting for me in my closet. Looking forward to take her out, maybe for the opera next week! Thanks for inspiring me!


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

BAGLADY-SHOEFLY said:


> View attachment 4182749


Looks like a gorgeous piece of shiny red candy lol! Love it!


----------



## myluvofbags

BAGLADY-SHOEFLY said:


> View attachment 4182749


Wow!!!


----------



## luvspurses

BAGLADY-SHOEFLY said:


> Yes Pomme  wanted to take her out before I let her go.


so pretty, i just purchased one preloved. shame you are letting it go. pomme is gorgeous : )


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Scooch said:


> Nail appointment and errands with pouchette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4179729


PA's are the perfect grab and go. One bag I will never let go or let my daughters borrow. Get your own kid!


----------



## jcnc

Speedy nd her rose charm


----------



## Sunshine mama

BAGLADY-SHOEFLY said:


> View attachment 4182749


Simply stunning!


----------



## CornishMon

BAGLADY-SHOEFLY said:


> View attachment 4182749


Now isn’t this some eye candy!


----------



## Sunshine mama

KAPink said:


> Pulled out my old classic mono Speedy 30 (my very first LV purchase many years ago, started my love for the brand) to use today. I know it’s not for everyone, but I love the patina - this bag has a lot of stories to tell!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4182425


Ooohhh! The older vachetta against the new vachetta is really pretty.


----------



## Iamminda

BAGLADY-SHOEFLY said:


> View attachment 4182749



Pomme is my favorite LV red — just gorgeous!!!!


----------



## 23adeline

Cluny BB Platine



Lockme II



Capucines Cloudy again with mini denim speedy key pouch



Alma Malletage


----------



## OnlyasnobwhenitcomestoLV

Cheating on my LV collection today to H it up. Sometimes, just on occasion, it’s fun to slide a bit under the radar, especially in a place where LV is common, accepted, and in a strange way expected. My hunch is that not one person I pass today will know this bag is Hermes, and that’s truly part of the fun for me. (Don’t worry—she’s stuffed with my lovely SLGs).


----------



## Grande Latte

KAPink said:


> Pulled out my old classic mono Speedy 30 (my very first LV purchase many years ago, started my love for the brand) to use today. I know it’s not for everyone, but I love the patina - this bag has a lot of stories to tell!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4182425



I love LV with a bit of patina. It gives it character. You should see my 2 mono speedys, they are both very used up.


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

AndreaM99 said:


> So, we are bag twins! Mine is patiently waiting for me in my closet. Looking forward to take her out, maybe for the opera next week! Thanks for inspiring me!


A perfect companion for the Opera, enjoy your show


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

AndreaM99 said:


> So, we are bag twins! Mine is patiently waiting for me in my closet. Looking forward to take her out, maybe for the opera next week! Thanks for inspiring me!





BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Looks like a gorgeous piece of shiny red candy lol! Love it!





luvspurses said:


> so pretty, i just purchased one preloved. shame you are letting it go. pomme is gorgeous : )





Sunshine mama said:


> Simply stunning!





CornishMon said:


> Now isn’t this some eye candy!





Iamminda said:


> Pomme is my favorite LV red — just gorgeous!!!!



Thank you, she really is lovely and a perfect red! I mostly reach for grab and go bags so I am rotating her out to bring in something I will get more use out of. She has spent most of her life in the box and deserves for someone to enjoy her and take her out in the sunshine


----------



## AndreaM99

CornishMon said:


> View attachment 4172233
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the PM!


Your PM in the special light looks like coral color, not bad at all!  (Is she Rose Poudre or Papyrus?)


----------



## myluvofbags

LV Sienna PM


----------



## robbins65

Oldie but goodie.   Still love this one [emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji7]


----------



## Johnpauliegal

BAGLADY-SHOEFLY said:


> View attachment 4182749


Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## myluvofbags

robbins65 said:


> Oldie but goodie.   Still love this one [emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4183640


Love the cherries and your patina is perfect.


----------



## 23adeline

Astrid


----------



## Hatfield1313

[emoji7]


----------



## Sofialovesvintage

My preloved speedy 30[emoji4]


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

Riding shotgun with me today. I’m going to miss these little BBs’!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

23adeline said:


> Astrid
> View attachment 4184099


 I love it, so very stylish. Like the bag got dressed to go out.


----------



## luvspurses

BAGLADY-SHOEFLY said:


> Riding shotgun with me today. I’m going to miss these little BBs’!
> View attachment 4184576


is this freesia? so pretty.


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

luvspurses said:


> is this freesia? so pretty.



She’s Hot Pink


----------



## AndreaM99

Blooming today with this beauty! First, I did not care much about this color, but I am so glad I reconsidered and bought it. Ladies and gents, weekend is almost here, yay!


----------



## cwool

tmasjeg said:


> Here’s my Keepall 60, my Porte Yen wallet (it’s very similar to the Brazza wallet) and my Michael backpack.
> 
> View attachment 4179379



I've been lusting over the Michael backpack and am considering selling my dg Tadao to fund it. Any cons on the Michael? If you had to choose again is that the backpack you'd pick? TIA!


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

AndreaM99 said:


> Blooming today with this beauty! First, I did not care much about this color, but I am so glad I reconsidered and bought it. Ladies and gents, weekend is almost here, yay!


Love it! On my radar..Any of the usual issues, alignment etc?


----------



## AndreaM99

BAGLADY-SHOEFLY said:


> Love it! On my radar..Any of the usual issues, alignment etc?


Nope! This one is perfect to me! Empreinte PMs are better quality than in canvas IMHO...Crossing fingers you will get one soon!


----------



## justthefacts

My old faithful Palm Springs and a couple of new items.


----------



## CornishMon

BAGLADY-SHOEFLY said:


> Riding shotgun with me today. I’m going to miss these little BBs’!
> View attachment 4184576


Where they going?


----------



## CornishMon

I always will love my BB’s!


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

CornishMon said:


> Where they going?


They sit in my closet and stare at me longingly as I grab a casual bag and head out. So they are for sale and will hopefully enjoy the sunshine as they should 
But I will surely miss seeing them..


----------



## Sunshine mama

2 bandeaus together with Clapton


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Sunshine mama said:


> 2 bandeaus together with Clapton


I love the look and I love that brown bandeau!


----------



## myluvofbags

Sunshine mama said:


> 2 bandeaus together with Clapton


Looks really good on you.


----------



## tmasjeg

cwool said:


> I've been lusting over the Michael backpack and am considering selling my dg Tadao to fund it. Any cons on the Michael? If you had to choose again is that the backpack you'd pick? TIA!


Well, it’s a big backpack, it holds a lot of stuff, and the different compartments are very useful. It’s perfect for every day use. I don’t have any cons, and I’d definitely buy it again if I had to.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

My weekend bag for dining out since the weather has been good. My LV LE MC Fringe speedy 25!  Hmmm....The patina looks darker in the pics then IRL?  Oh well.  It's way too early here in the future for me to take a pic of it in the car! It's only just past 5 am in the morning!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

lovlouisvuitton said:


> My weekend bag for dining out since the weather has been good. My LV LE MC Fringe speedy 25!  Hmmm....The patina looks darker in the pics then IRL?  Oh well.  It's way too early here in the future for me to take a pic of it in the car! It's only just past 5 am in the morning!
> 
> View attachment 4186697


Wow was a very unique bag.   Love the colorful tassels.


----------



## lovlouisvuitton

Johnpauliegal said:


> Wow was a very unique bag.   Love the colorful tassels.



Thank you! 

So many people asking me were I purchased it from & which Market?????  My reply: The LV Store market.


----------



## cheidel

My personalized Speedy 40 riding with me today.  Yes, I slowed the patina process, which I like.  She’s happy to be out since she’s been sleeping in my closet for three years!    Love her because she’s “one of a kind!”  Yes, I am a die hard New Orleans Saints fan!!!


----------



## Aliluvlv

CornishMon said:


> View attachment 4186067
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always will love my BB’s!


Just when I was beginning to think a bright color epi alma bb is the way to go,  you post this. Wow that's gorgeous! [emoji7]


----------



## cwool

tmasjeg said:


> Well, it’s a big backpack, it holds a lot of stuff, and the different compartments are very useful. It’s perfect for every day use. I don’t have any cons, and I’d definitely buy it again if I had to.


Glad to hear this, TY!


----------



## Chiichan

Me and my trusty PM. I go long spurts of time without using her but when it do it’s like we never spent time apart.


----------



## Helen MacDonald

First time out with my Speedy B.


----------



## wee drop o bush

Helen MacDonald said:


> First time out with my Speedy B.



Congratulations. Gosh she’s a newborn isn’t she   
My own Azur SpeedyB is 4 years old now [emoji1]


----------



## Helen MacDonald

Yes, first time out and it’s started pouring! I’m walking about with her under my jacket.


----------



## luvspurses

Helen MacDonald said:


> Yes, first time out and it’s started pouring! I’m walking about with her under my jacket.


oh boy, mine is definitely seasoned. i was out in the pouring rain yesterday. i did put the strap inside, but now that she is fully patina'd the rain didn't bother her.


----------



## Helen MacDonald

luvspurses said:


> oh boy, mine is definitely seasoned. i was out in the pouring rain yesterday. i did put the strap inside, but now that she is fully patina'd the rain didn't bother her.





wee drop o bush said:


> Congratulations. Gosh she’s a newborn isn’t she
> My own Azur SpeedyB is 4 years old now [emoji1]



I must admit I was babying her as it was the first time out and I didn’t want watermarks on the lovely new Vachetta.


----------



## wee drop o bush

Helen MacDonald said:


> I must admit I was babying her as it was the first time out and I didn’t want watermarks on the lovely new Vachetta.



I got caught in a summer downpour with my SpeedyB when I’d only had her 2 months (I live in Ireland) I took my coat off and wrapped it around my bag  
There were inevitably some resultant watermarks, but thankfully as the vachetta has seasoned they have faded and blended in.


----------



## Helen MacDonald

wee drop o bush said:


> I got caught in a summer downpour with my SpeedyB when I’d only had her 2 months (I live in Ireland) I took my coat off and wrapped it around my bag
> There were inevitably some resultant watermarks, but thankfully as the vachetta has seasoned they have faded and blended in.



I was in botanic gardens  (St Andrews, I live in Scotland) when the rain came on suddenly. Not only was there rain to contend with but big drops blowing from the trees. I must have looked very odd with a bag sticking out from under my jacket but I didn’t want watermarks first time out. I know it will happen sometime


----------



## Sunshine mama

Johnpauliegal said:


> I love the look and I love that brown bandeau!



Thank you!



myluvofbags said:


> Looks really good on you.



Thank you!!!



Chiichan said:


> Me and my trusty PM. I go long spurts of time without using her but when it do it’s like we never spent time apart.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4187132



Sounds like true love!!!



Helen MacDonald said:


> Yes, first time out and it’s started pouring! I’m walking about with her under my jacket.



Congrats!! Your bag and the bandeau look beautiful! Btw, you know the bag is real when a person protects the bag in the rain, not the bag protecting the person!


----------



## Helen MacDonald

Sunshine mama said:


> Congrats!! Your bag and the bandeau look beautiful! Btw, you know the bag is real when a person protects the bag in the rain, not the bag protecting the person!


Thanks. The SA put the bandeau on for me. I’ll have to take careful note of how it was done for when I want to put it on another bag.
Haha, I’ve now got an image in my head of people in the pouring rain using those nasty shiny fakes you get as umbrellas!


----------



## myluvofbags

Making her debut today.


----------



## Iamminda

myluvofbags said:


> Making her debut today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4187977



This is beautiful— RB is so pretty against DE


----------



## Sunshine mama

myluvofbags said:


> Making her debut today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4187977


Cute! Is this the regular or the BB?


----------



## cocoprada

Out and about with my trustee PM monogram. Been using this bag non stop for 2 weeks. Wrapped the handle with an old Moschino silk scarf. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Also with my Fendi wallet from 2012 [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## ashxree

Speedy 30


----------



## Scully Piper

My Noe BB


----------



## CornishMon

Scully Piper said:


> My Noe BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4188689


Now she is a beauty


----------



## CornishMon

Azur so fresh and so clean clean. . .


----------



## maggkk

So cute


----------



## Chiichan

Scully Piper said:


> My Noe BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4188689



That honey vachetta is too pretty. On a another note, I wear my chucks like this too.


----------



## myluvofbags

Sunshine mama said:


> Cute! Is this the regular or the BB?


Thank you, it's the bb.


----------



## myluvofbags

ashxree said:


> Speedy 30


Ooh, someone got a new baby. Great classic


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

CornishMon said:


> View attachment 4189198
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Azur so fresh and so clean clean. . .


Love the bag, and the music reference


----------



## fyn72

Catching up with my daughter and mother today [emoji4]


----------



## 23adeline

City Steamer V


----------



## CornishMon

fyn72 said:


> Catching up with my daughter and mother today [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4189396


Pretty


----------



## AndreaM99




----------



## leechiyong

AndreaM99 said:


>


Happy birthday!


----------



## AndreaM99

leechiyong said:


> Happy birthday!


Thank you!


----------



## fyn72

AndreaM99 said:


>



Happy birthday![emoji324][emoji323][emoji322]


----------



## myluvofbags

AndreaM99 said:


>


I love this! Happy Birthday!


----------



## AndreaM99

fyn72 said:


> Happy birthday![emoji324][emoji323][emoji322]


Thank you!


----------



## AndreaM99

myluvofbags said:


> I love this! Happy Birthday!


Me too! Thank you!


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

CornishMon said:


> View attachment 4189198
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Azur so fresh and so clean clean. . .


This looks so fresh and lovely esp against the black seat! Do you have a speedy 25? Is it's size comparable more to a 25 or a 30?


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

AndreaM99 said:


>


Happy Birthday, love your pochette metis!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

AndreaM99 said:


>


Was your birthday yesterday? (It my my hubby’s also.)

Hope you had a Happy Birthday.


----------



## AndreaM99

Johnpauliegal said:


> Was your birthday yesterday? (It my my hubby’s also.)
> 
> Hope you had a Happy Birthday.


Yes! Happy BD to your hubby as well!


----------



## AndreaM99

LouisVuitton4Me said:


> Happy Birthday, love your pochette metis!


Thank you!


----------



## Hollie91999

Montaigne


----------



## myluvofbags

Hollie91999 said:


> Montaigne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4191276


Beautiful color and your accessories are cute and matchy!


----------



## 23adeline

City Malle MM


----------



## CornishMon

Hollie91999 said:


> Montaigne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4191276


Lovely color.


----------



## S.m.h

My toiletry 26 ..


----------



## fabuleux

23adeline said:


> City Malle MM
> View attachment 4191341


Toujours gorgeous.


----------



## 23adeline

fabuleux said:


> Toujours gorgeous.


Thank you 
I was debating whether to exchange it with other bag,due to the 'fold' on the front canvas. My SA advised me to keep the bag since it is not a common  piece. I just took back the bag from LV last Monday .
 I put a few books on top of the laying down City Malle in order to press the front canvas flat and it works. I'm glad that I didn't exchange it


----------



## 23adeline

Using Capucines Cloudy again today.


----------



## frivofrugalista

23adeline said:


> Using Capucines Cloudy again today.
> View attachment 4192173



Love this one![emoji170]


----------



## TangerineKandy

23adeline said:


> Thank you [emoji813]
> I was debating whether to exchange it with other bag,due to the 'fold' on the front canvas. My SA advised me to keep the bag since it is not a common  piece. I just took back the bag from LV last Monday .
> I put a few books on top of the laying down City Malle in order to press the front canvas flat and it works. I'm glad that I didn't exchange it [emoji2]


Such a gorgeous bag! Glad you kept it!


----------



## PamK

New bandeau for my old pal!


----------



## Sunshine mama

PamK said:


> View attachment 4192702
> 
> 
> New bandeau for my old pal!


Love this bandeau! I contemplated but I got the scarf instead.


----------



## PamK

Thank you Sunshine mama! I didn’t go for the stickers on the bags, but I love how they look on the scarves! Did you post a pic of your scarf??


----------



## Sunshine mama

PamK said:


> Thank you Sunshine mama! I didn’t go for the stickers on the bags, but I love how they look on the scarves! Did you post a pic of your scarf??


No I didn't.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

My newest baby Alma BB 




Along with some shopping totes lol.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Johnpauliegal said:


> My newest baby Alma BB
> 
> View attachment 4192753
> 
> 
> Along with some shopping totes lol.


Cutest baby I ever saw today!


----------



## Sunshine mama

PamK said:


> Thank you Sunshine mama! I didn’t go for the stickers on the bags, but I love how they look on the scarves! Did you post a pic of your scarf??


For you @PamK


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Sunshine mama said:


> For you @PamK



What a gorgeous and colorful scarf. I love it!  



Sunshine mama said:


> Cutest baby Ib ever saw today!



Thank you sunshine mama.


----------



## PamK

Sunshine mama said:


> For you @PamK



Thank you SM - that is beyond gorgeous!! [emoji177]


----------



## paula3boys

Loving the bandeau on her


----------



## myluvofbags

LV Speedy


----------



## WickedLVoe

On my lap...
	

		
			
		

		
	




Ms Alma PM in cocoa epi.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Yes, I am a die hard New Orleans Saints fan!!!



What a unique Speedy!


----------



## Venessa84

Montaigne GM finally made its way out of its dust bag...still one of my favorite LVs.


----------



## atcprincess

My love for today.     She is one of my favorites and have been waiting for fall to pull her out but today I needed the extra happiness.   My empreinte Artsy in Aube [emoji171] 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4194677


----------



## dgaf

My first Empreinte piece on her maiden voyage. She was an anniversary gift from DH ❤️


----------



## LL777

NeoNoe is on the way to pick up a sister


----------



## Sunshine mama

LL777 said:


> NeoNoe is on the way to pick up a sister


So pretty and refreshing to look at!


----------



## LL777

Sunshine mama said:


> So pretty and refreshing to look at!


Thank you, I love this bag in this color combination so much so I went to the store today to buy a Montaigne in marine rouge


----------



## Sunshine mama

LL777 said:


> Thank you, I love this bag in this color combination so much so I went to the store today to buy a Montaigne in marine rouge


I love this color combo! And congrats! You're so luckyyyyyyyyy.


----------



## iluvbags1120

23adeline said:


> Thank you
> I was debating whether to exchange it with other bag,due to the 'fold' on the front canvas. My SA advised me to keep the bag since it is not a common  piece. I just took back the bag from LV last Monday .
> I put a few books on top of the laying down City Malle in order to press the front canvas flat and it works. I'm glad that I didn't exchange it



Love your bag!! Does it hold a lot? Full size wallet and a few other items?


----------



## iluvbags1120

atcprincess said:


> My love for today.     She is one of my favorites and have been waiting for fall to pull her out but today I needed the extra happiness.   My empreinte Artsy in Aube [emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4194677



Love the color


----------



## iluvbags1120




----------



## BAGLADY 3375

PamK said:


> View attachment 4192702
> 
> 
> New bandeau for my old pal!


Beautiful bandeau!! What is the style name?


----------



## PamK

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Beautiful bandeau!! What is the style name?



Thank you so much! It is the LV Stories BB Bandeau/M71095. [emoji4]


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

PamK said:


> Thank you so much! It is the LV Stories BB Bandeau/M71095. [emoji4]


Thanks! This is how I prefer to do the stickers trend. Completely removable lol! I simply cannot commit to an actual bag. I feel like I'm too damn old for stickers everywhere but the bandeau is calling my name.


----------



## PamK

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Thanks! This is how I prefer to do the stickers trend. Completely removable lol! I simply cannot commit to an actual bag. I feel like I'm too damn old for stickers everywhere but the bandeau is calling my name.



I love the look of these stickers on the black or mono textiles! Yes, I feel a little too...ahem...senior for the stickers bags. But - I love my World Tour pieces, Multicolore, and my gigantic Chapman bros. Giraffe tote, so go figure! [emoji23]


----------



## Roxannek

My slouchy, fun, holds everything Sully.


----------



## Aliluvlv

WickedLVoe said:


> On my lap...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4194129
> 
> 
> Ms Alma PM in cocoa epi.


Soooo gorgeous [emoji7]


----------



## 23adeline

iluvbags1120 said:


> Love your bag!! Does it hold a lot? Full size wallet and a few other items?


Yes, it is big enough to hold my regular items like full size wallet, mobile phone , key pouch, lipstick pouch, pack of tissue,sun glasses . It is almost same size as Lockme II MM.


----------



## 23adeline

Yesterday, only  wallet and sun glasses were in my passenger seat.


----------



## 23adeline

Montaigne BB platine


----------



## ScottyGal

Speedy and key holder [emoji16]


----------



## iluvbags1120

CornishMon said:


> That she is!!!  and bigger than you think.  Mini Pouchette (w/lippy, lotion, key fob, tiny pill holder and mirror), Zippy Coin, Round Coin Purse, 7in Kindle, Kleenex Pack, iPhone and Sunglasses in a cloth case right on top.



Wow , it doesn’t look big enough to hold all that !! I may have to add it to my wish list!! Thanks for sharing [emoji7]


----------



## AndreaM99

Fall is coming! I am already in the mood, yay!


----------



## CornishMon

iluvbags1120 said:


> Wow , it doesn’t look big enough to hold all that !! I may have to add it to my wish list!! Thanks for sharing





iluvbags1120 said:


> Wow , it doesn’t look big enough to hold all that !! I may have to add it to my wish list!! Thanks for sharing [emoji7]


Well you may want to move that wish list a bit.  I understand  this bag is a a limited edition.


----------



## fyn72

Twice in Empreinte Rose Ballerine [emoji177]


----------



## Rani

23adeline said:


> Montaigne BB platine
> View attachment 4196129


I love the shape of the  Montaigne bb. I am considering buying one. Do your items feel secure with this style? Do your items in the unzipped sections stay in place or do they ever spill out?


----------



## jcnc

AndreaM99 said:


>


Belated Happy Birthday!


----------



## jcnc

Hollie91999 said:


> Montaigne
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4191276


Love the bag and slgs. Each has such a cute (touch of) pink is makes me smile


----------



## 1LV




----------



## TangerineKandy

fyn72 said:


> Twice in Empreinte Rose Ballerine [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4198005


Love this!!


----------



## TangerineKandy

AndreaM99 said:


> Fall is coming! I am already in the mood, yay!


I just love this photo. The colour of your scarf, the peach and your PM!


----------



## paula3boys

Noe BB with new to me Bandeau that I waited a year and a half to find at decent price!


----------



## cdxrayqt

Maiden voyage of My World Tour Speedy B 30 with noir trim & red interior! I waited 6 weeks for her to arrive from Paris! ❤️


----------



## Mayfly285

OnlyasnobwhenitcomestoLV said:


> View attachment 4183183
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheating on my LV collection today to H it up. Sometimes, just on occasion, it’s fun to slide a bit under the radar, especially in a place where LV is common, accepted, and in a strange way expected. My hunch is that not one person I pass today will know this bag is Hermes, and that’s truly part of the fun for me. (Don’t worry—she’s stuffed with my lovely SLGs).



What a fabulous combination! Which H is she, btw?


----------



## AndreaM99

jcnc said:


> Belated Happy Birthday!


Thank you!


----------



## OnlyasnobwhenitcomestoLV

Mayfly285 said:


> What a fabulous combination! Which H is she, btw?



Thank you! She’s a Picotin in the largest size.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 4198364
> 
> Noe BB with new to me Bandeau that I waited a year and a half to find at decent price!


This is so fresh & gorgeous Love it P3B!


----------



## paula3boys

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> This is so fresh & gorgeous Love it P3B!


Thank you!!


----------



## cocoprada

She’s such a babe [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Iamminda

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 4198364
> 
> Noe BB with new to me Bandeau that I waited a year and a half to find at decent price!



This bandeau looks perfect on your DA Noe.  You also did a great job tying it and positioning it just right to create the perfect look together.


----------



## lucydee

Friday and out with my Neonoe.


----------



## Sunshine mama

paula3boys said:


> View attachment 4198364
> 
> Noe BB with new to me Bandeau that I waited a year and a half to find at decent price!


Congrats!!! They are TOTALLY awesome together!!! Such a great idea!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> This bandeau looks perfect on your DA Noe.  You also did a great job tying it and positioning it just right to create the perfect look together.


@Iamminda You have the most elegant way of describing how beautiful things are!   Especially compared to the way I described it above.


----------



## Sunshine mama

cocoprada said:


> She’s such a babe [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4199024


Perfect charm for this bag!!! Very cute


----------



## QueenLouis




----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> @Iamminda You have the most elegant way of describing how beautiful things are!   Especially compared to the way I described it above.


That’s sweet, SM .  Funny, I was recently thinking about your thoughtful replies to everyone — how you notice and pick up on various interesting/special details in the pics.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> That’s sweet, SM .  Funny, I was recently thinking about your thoughtful replies to everyone — how you notice and pick up on various interesting/special details in the pics.


Thank you  IM. Btw, elegant eloquence again!


----------



## jcnc

cdxrayqt said:


> Maiden voyage of My World Tour Speedy B 30 with noir trim & red interior! I waited 6 weeks for her to arrive from Paris! ❤️


Love Love Love Love


----------



## cocoprada

Sunshine mama said:


> Perfect charm for this bag!!! Very cute



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## Sunshine mama

My bag and World bandeau with key holder.


----------



## luvspurses

QueenLouis said:


> View attachment 4199148


have always loved this speedy : )


----------



## cdxrayqt

jcnc said:


> Love Love Love Love


Thank you so much!  Me too!


----------



## Tayyyraee

Headed to family dinner


----------



## myluvofbags

Sunshine mama said:


> My bag and World bandeau with key holder.


Beautiful, as always.


----------



## paula3boys

Iamminda said:


> This bandeau looks perfect on your DA Noe.  You also did a great job tying it and positioning it just right to create the perfect look together.


Thank you so much. You are so sweet  


Sunshine mama said:


> Congrats!!! They are TOTALLY awesome together!!! Such a great idea!


Thank you!!


----------



## paula3boys

lucydee said:


> Friday and out with my Neonoe.
> View attachment 4199111


I have that charm, but not the bag. It looks perfect on your Neo Noe!


----------



## Sunshine mama

myluvofbags said:


> Beautiful, as always.


Thank you


----------



## lucydee

paula3boys said:


> I have that charm, but not the bag. It looks perfect on your Neo Noe!


Thank You Paula!


----------



## Mayfly285

QueenLouis said:


> View attachment 4199148



Love this Speedy! [emoji7]


----------



## Mayfly285

My Speedy 30 Totem in magenta. Totally impervious to the rainy weather! [emoji299]️


----------



## Mrsfunnyman

The more I carry this bag; the less I notice it’s imperfections, and just truly enjoy its uniqueness and easy functionality. Really enjoying my Neo Noe.


----------



## atcprincess




----------



## TangerineKandy

Twinset/Twice !


----------



## AndreaM99

Yeah, you can tell how much I love fall colors...


----------



## Cas_xx

Good afternoon  This beauty is coming with me x


----------



## fabuleux

atcprincess said:


> View attachment 4200429


So pretty!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Actually I’m in the passenger seat with my district pm.  Honey was driving in his 1959 olds and we went along for a ride.


----------



## foreverbagslove




----------



## atcprincess

fabuleux said:


> So pretty!



Thank you!


----------



## shayna07

Speedy B25! This is my workhorse -  love this bag!


----------



## yazj42

My Alma BB


----------



## CornishMon

My 25


----------



## CornishMon

Johnpauliegal said:


> Actually I’m in the passenger seat with my district pm.  Honey was driving in his 1959 olds and we went along for a ride.
> 
> View attachment 4202514


Love it but think I like the car better!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

CornishMon said:


> Love it but think I like the car better!


. 
 
Love it !
It’s an oldie but goodie,.... the car not the bag


----------



## for3v3rz

My Lumi


----------



## nailgirl70

Took a few things in to get heat stamped. I ended up adding a goody but will have to pick it up later tonight. Bag of the day is my Vintage Speedy 30


----------



## QueenLouis

Kusama Neverfull today... carried to a Kusama Infinity Room


----------



## Iamminda

QueenLouis said:


> Kusama Neverfull today... carried to a Kusama Infinity Room
> 
> View attachment 4204532
> 
> View attachment 4204533



Your Kusama NF is so beautiful and looks pristine (how do you keep it looking so good?).  I think I love this white version the best followed by the red one.  You are so lucky to be able to go to this special exhibit.


----------



## cheidel

QueenLouis said:


> Kusama Neverfull today... carried to a Kusama Infinity Room
> 
> View attachment 4204532
> 
> View attachment 4204533


Love your beautiful Kusama NF!!!  The white is my favorite color of them all!!!


----------



## cheidel

My DE Cabas Mezzo out shopping with me today!


----------



## for3v3rz

Lumi coming back from the LV store.


----------



## iluvbags1120

cheidel said:


> My DE Cabas Mezzo out shopping with me today!



Beautiful!! I have the mono cabas Mezzo. The DE is so carefree, no worries about keeping bottom clean .


----------



## Chiichan

QueenLouis said:


> Kusama Neverfull today... carried to a Kusama Infinity Room
> 
> View attachment 4204532
> 
> View attachment 4204533



Omgggg I love it! I have it in red but I wasn’t nearly as careful with mine! White was my first choice but I was too afraid to commit. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## cheidel

iluvbags1120 said:


> Beautiful!! I have the mono cabas Mezzo. The DE is so carefree, no worries about keeping bottom clean .


Thanks!  I had the Mono also, but sold it a year ago.


----------



## QueenLouis

Iamminda said:


> Your Kusama NF is so beautiful and looks pristine (how do you keep it looking so good?).  I think I love this white version the best followed by the red one.  You are so lucky to be able to go to this special exhibit.



Alas it looks so good because I don’t take it out nearly enough.

I was very surprised the exhibit showed up locally in Chicago. I saw there was a documentary film just released about Yayoi Kusama and I was googling to see if it would be showing locally. I stumbled on the actual Infinity Room showing up here as part of an immersive pop-up art exhibition. It was incredibly fun!


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

My new steering wheel


----------



## usmcwifey

Going to get the car washed! [emoji177]


----------



## for3v3rz

Just picked up the things I order online.  Will be posting on the Sept purchase thread when I get home.


----------



## fyn72

Passenger in hubby’s Ute


----------



## sparksflyy

Baby’s first time out!


----------



## atcprincess

Supposed to rain this week so I got me GM out [emoji173]️


----------



## shayna07

Getting some sun - love the versatility of this bag so much!


----------



## TangerineKandy

Maiden Voyage to the consignment store today! Found a rare beauty and will be consigning my mono PM and another bag to fund a portion! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Melfontana

fyn72 said:


> Passenger in hubby’s Ute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4207926



[emoji173]️ this bag and the color.


----------



## sera3m45

Mini pochette is too dainty to put in the passenger seat so she's hanging out in the cup holders


----------



## fyn72

[emoji177] running errands


----------



## themeanreds

I was waiting at a drive thru and decided to take a little photo of my SLG's that pretty much go with me everywhere. I recently got a pre-loved and vintage mono key pouch. It is very tiny, so I'm using it as a coin purse (my actual round coin purse houses a set of rosary beads), and I also have my wallet and my trusty 6 ring key holder. Just forgot to pull out my toiletry 19 pouch that I use as a catch all


----------



## Grande Latte

themeanreds said:


> I was waiting at a drive thru and decided to take a little photo of my SLG's that pretty much go with me everywhere. I recently got a pre-loved and vintage mono key pouch. It is very tiny, so I'm using it as a coin purse (my actual round coin purse houses a set of rosary beads), and I also have my wallet and my trusty 6 ring key holder. Just forgot to pull out my toiletry 19 pouch that I use as a catch all
> View attachment 4210855




I love LV canvas SLG. These little guys are SO durable. In terms of return on investment, nothing else beats them in my eyes.

Thank you for giving me the idea of carrying a set of rosary beads in the round coin purse. I always need it especially during periods of stress or long travels. How wonderful I came across your post just in the nick of time! God bless.


----------



## themeanreds

Grande Latte said:


> I love LV canvas SLG. These little guys are SO durable. In terms of return on investment, nothing else beats them in my eyes.
> 
> Thank you for giving me the idea of carrying a set of rosary beads in the round coin purse. I always need it especially during periods of stress or long travels. How wonderful I came across your post just in the nick of time! God bless.



I'm so happy! I didn't want to get it dirty with coins and I have a tendency to carry rosary beads and always have some on my nightstand too. They fit perfectly in there. I too use them to calm the anxiety as I used to get a lot of panic attacks and they help too during the rare times I have a nightmare.


----------



## fyn72

FINALLY found my UNICORN  watercolor Speedy 30 [emoji7][emoji16]
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
on our way home she’s my passenger [emoji173]️


----------



## Johnpauliegal

fyn72 said:


> FINALLY found my UNICORN  watercolor Speedy 30 [emoji7][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4211343
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on our way home she’s my passenger [emoji173]️


What happened to that beautiful luggage? Tag.   Is it on the other side?


----------



## Sunshine mama

QueenLouis said:


> Kusama Neverfull today... carried to a Kusama Infinity Room
> 
> View attachment 4204532
> 
> View attachment 4204533


So appropriate!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

fyn72 said:


> FINALLY found my UNICORN  watercolor Speedy 30 [emoji7][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4211343
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on our way home she’s my passenger [emoji173]️


Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## foreverbagslove

This little cutie [emoji4]


----------



## viewwing

foreverbagslove said:


> This little cutie [emoji4]
> View attachment 4211730


What color is that shawl? Is it the shine or normal shawl? Such a sweet color. Love it.


----------



## Ali Marie

Love my Speedy 35 [emoji173]️


----------



## XCCX

First outing for my brand new NV (my 2nd LV):


----------



## fyn72

Johnpauliegal said:


> What happened to that beautiful luggage? Tag.   Is it on the other side?



Oh I hadn’t put it on until I got home [emoji4]


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Went out today with my NF PM.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Ali Marie said:


> View attachment 4212024
> 
> Love my Speedy 35 [emoji173]️


Is AM your initials? That’s my nickname my hubbys friends has for me.


----------



## Ali Marie

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Is AM your initials? That’s my nickname my hubbys friends has for me.



Yes it is! [emoji4]


----------



## Mrsfunnyman

Loving this bag [emoji7]


----------



## LVmyakita

This beauty is sitting in my passenger seat today! Love the Lockme Backpack!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

LVmyakita said:


> This beauty is sitting in my passenger seat today! Love the Lockme Backpack!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4213305


This is gorgeous!!! What do the straps look like?


----------



## 1LV




----------



## LVmyakita

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> This is gorgeous!!! What do the straps look like?


Here ya go.....


----------



## Sopu

Mrsfunnyman said:


> Loving this bag [emoji7]
> 
> 
> View attachment 4213146


What bag is that? Looks really nice


----------



## Sunshine mama

foreverbagslove said:


> This little cutie [emoji4]
> View attachment 4211730


Your bag and scarf go really well together!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

LVmyakita said:


> Here ya go.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4213670
> View attachment 4213671


Very cute! I’ve never seen this one, I may have to go check it out!


----------



## LVmyakita

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Very cute! I’ve never seen this one, I may have to go check it out!


Thank you. I love it. Very light and holds quite a bit


----------



## Fierymo

Along Rodeo Drive


----------



## for3v3rz




----------



## uhpharm01

1LV said:


> View attachment 4213668


WOW that color.  It's amazing.


----------



## 1LV

uhpharm01 said:


> WOW that color.  It's amazing.


Thanks.  Very fall-like, isn’t it?


----------



## uhpharm01

What is 


1LV said:


> Thanks.  Very fall-like, isn’t it?


Yes it’s very fall like. What is the name of that color?!


----------



## 1LV

uhpharm01 said:


> What is
> 
> Yes it’s very fall like. What is the name of that color?!


Cipango Gold.


----------



## uhpharm01

1LV said:


> Cipango Gold.


Thank you


----------



## Hatfield1313

Heading home from work yesterday.


----------



## Sofialovesvintage

My preloved neverfull while i’m grocery shopping  [emoji877]


----------



## BonVoyageBaby




----------



## Melfontana

Me and My Neverful


----------



## tjkcrs

Took my brand new Speedy B 25 in empreinte noir out today.


----------



## cheidel

Melfontana said:


> Me and My Neverful
> View attachment 4214922


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## cheidel

My favorite girl riding with me today, NF GM!


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheidel said:


> My favorite girl riding with me today, NF GM!


Love the red interior peeking out to match the red charm!


----------



## cheidel

Sunshine mama said:


> Love the red interior peeking out to match the red charm!


Thanks!


----------



## huskylady17

My new boo.


----------



## Echogecko1

First trip out for my scarlet Speedy


----------



## Emsidee

On my way with Jeff Koons x LV Rubens Speedy, mon mono cardholder and 6 clés.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Echogecko1 said:


> View attachment 4216885
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First trip out for my scarlet Speedy



Congrats! Glad to see it released already, is it size 25 or 30?!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Emsidee said:


> On my way with Jeff Koons x LV Rubens Speedy, mon mono cardholder and 6 clés.
> View attachment 4217135



Oooo[emoji7]Emmmm[emoji7]Geeee 
Beautiful baby!!![emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## Echogecko1

frivofrugalista said:


> Congrats! Glad to see it released already, is it size 25 or 30?!


Size 25 x


----------



## AndreaM99

1LV said:


> View attachment 4213668


She is taking a nap!


----------



## Emsidee

frivofrugalista said:


> Oooo[emoji7]Emmmm[emoji7]Geeee
> Beautiful baby!!![emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]


Thank you so much!


----------



## TangerineKandy

PM today!


----------



## 1LV

AndreaM99 said:


> She is taking a nap!


Lol, Sweet!


----------



## PamK

Out with an old pal today! Happy Handbag Day to all! [emoji16]


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Echogecko1 said:


> View attachment 4216885
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First trip out for my scarlet Speedy


----------



## Missydora

Ive not used speedy for over 5 months.  Today I realise just how much I've missed & love her so much. She's a perfect everyday bag.


----------



## foreverbagslove

viewwing said:


> What color is that shawl? Is it the shine or normal shawl? Such a sweet color. Love it.



Haha, dear, I really don't know the name of the color and I don't think it's the shine. Sorry, I'm no help [emoji23]


----------



## QueenLouis

Taking a random day off and taking myself to the movies


----------



## Iamminda

QueenLouis said:


> Taking a random day off and taking myself to the movies
> 
> View attachment 4219240



Another gorgeous L.E.!!  I really like the look of the Rayures bags.  Hope you enjoyed the movie.


----------



## Lvoe1238

My passenger while my daughter was in her dance class

My bag charm is from a women that makes charms with old bags [emoji175]


----------



## pree

My pochette metis from 2017


----------



## sera3m45

Doesn't matter how many handbags I have I still run out of the house with just me key cles


----------



## Melfontana

ccbaggirl89 said:


>



Oh wow - beautiful color. I didn’t know it came in “Scarlet” I thought it was only available in “Cherry” - I’m so interested in this bag!


----------



## Slink2015

QueenLouis said:


> Taking a random day off and taking myself to the movies
> 
> View attachment 4219240



Your bag is absolutely gorgeous [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## cheidel

NF GM riding with me today.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Going shopping with my Graceful PM.


----------



## Roxannek

Happy Sunday Fun Day Date with hubby! With my extremely casual TUILERIES BESACE in Marine Bordeaux! Love!


----------



## for3v3rz

cheidel said:


> NF GM riding with me today.



May I ask where you get the handle covers?


----------



## Sunshine mama

DeeCags03 said:


> My passenger while my daughter was in her dance class
> 
> My bag charm is from a women that makes charms with old bags [emoji175]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4220754


Looovvvveee your charm!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

QueenLouis said:


> Taking a random day off and taking myself to the movies
> 
> View attachment 4219240


Very pretty bag!!!


----------



## TangerineKandy

sera3m45 said:


> Doesn't matter how many handbags I have I still run out of the house with just me key cles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4221378


Love your cles and car seats!! Also love that you drive stick! Haha


----------



## fyn72

Saintonge with me as passenger today, good for a wet rainy day [emoji299]️


----------



## cheidel

for3v3rz said:


> May I ask where you get the handle covers?


Mcraftleather on Etsy.  I have them fo my DE NF too, very comfortable.


----------



## for3v3rz

cheidel said:


> Mcraftleather on Etsy.  I have them fo my DE NF too, very comfortable.



Thanks


----------



## AndreaM99

Rose Poudre day...


----------



## Johnpauliegal

fyn72 said:


> Saintonge with me as passenger today, good for a wet rainy day [emoji299]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4222518


I love that bag!


----------



## AndreaM99

Cousins


----------



## Traciefly

My ride or die speedy


----------



## TomMi39

Traciefly said:


> My ride or die speedy


Beautiful! I have the same bagcharm !!!


----------



## LL777

PM reverse today


----------



## AndreaM99

AndreaM99 said:


> Cousins


Well, my joy did not last very long...II foun a heavy scratch on one of the corners...she is going back...


----------



## AndreaM99




----------



## themeanreds

My companions today.


----------



## ETenebris

I’m noticing a theme on this page!


----------



## missconvy

pree said:


> View attachment 4220949
> 
> My pochette metis from 2017



This is gorgeous! [emoji836]️


----------



## fyn72

In passenger today with speedy [emoji4]


----------



## myluvofbags

Taking it back with my Siracusa pm


----------



## PamK

fyn72 said:


> In passenger today with speedy [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4227470



Gorgeous fyn!! [emoji173]️[emoji177]


----------



## Iamminda

myluvofbags said:


> Taking it back with my Siracusa pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4227512



Beautiful and pristine looking!!!


----------



## myluvofbags

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful and pristine looking!!!



Thank you Iamminda.


----------



## Rayrina95

With my mon mono speedy b30


----------



## sparksflyy

Broke out my trusty Speedy!  Going to use her as an everyday bag for a while now that I got my Samorga organizer!


----------



## Melfontana

So happy for the fall weather - I get to use one of my favorites [emoji4]


----------



## TraGiv

My Duomo Hobo


----------



## Sunshine mama

Rayrina95 said:


> View attachment 4227674
> 
> With my mon mono speedy b30


This is so pretty and fall ready! I bet the lining color is amazing too!


----------



## AndreaM99




----------



## AndreaM99

Today with my almost 10 years old, gosh, she should be buckled in the back seat...


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

AndreaM99 said:


> Today with my almost 10 years old, gosh, she should be buckled in the back seat...


I love the hardware details Andrea Just curious - Is there a reason you didn't hot stamp the tag?


----------



## AndreaM99

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I love the hardware details Andrea Just curious - Is there a reason you didn't hot stamp the tag?


Thank you!  I actually never thought about that! The sewing thread is white...Do you think they do a stamp in white color as well? I have seen golden heart, but anything in white...or maybe I should do my initials or something else, I am not sure. I kinda like it plain too...Do you have any suggestions? I am open.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

AndreaM99 said:


> Thank you!  I actually never thought about that! The sewing thread is white...Do you think they do a stamp in white color as well? I have seen golden heart, but anything in white...or maybe I should do my initials or something else, I am not sure. I kinda like it plain too...Do you have any suggestions? I am open.


Actually I hadn't thought of the good points you brought up. A loud stamp in white or gold might take away from the contrast of white stitching and gold hardware... which are very strong visually and appealing to start. Hmmm it became a tough decision LOL. How about a blank stamp? Then the bag's beautiful details won't be diminished


----------



## nvie

QueenLouis said:


> Kusama Neverfull today... carried to a Kusama Infinity Room
> 
> View attachment 4204532
> 
> View attachment 4204533



This is the only Neverfull that I’ve been thinking of since I made a pass years ago. Since then nothing comes close, I love this combination.


----------



## ADreamDeferred

sera3m45 said:


> Mini pochette is too dainty to put in the passenger seat so she's hanging out in the cup holders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4209808


Hehe, dainty pouch in the cup holders! 


TangerineKandy said:


> Maiden Voyage to the consignment store today! Found a rare beauty and will be consigning my mono PM and another bag to fund a portion! [emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4209641


Wow great find! LOVE the Pochette Metis


fyn72 said:


> FINALLY found my UNICORN  watercolor Speedy 30 [emoji7][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4211343
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on our way home she’s my passenger [emoji173]️


LoVe your watercolor! I wish I had one but with a strap/shoulder bag (if the latter exists) lol


----------



## Work_For_Purse

Missydora said:


> Ive not used speedy for over 5 months.  Today I realise just how much I've missed & love her so much. She's a perfect everyday bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4218968


 That is cute bandeau


----------



## Missydora

Work_For_Purse said:


> That is cute bandeau


Thank you it's the World Tour BB bandeau


----------



## Ladan Mrss

I was stuck in traffic, turned around and saw this!


----------



## ADreamDeferred

My lovely new Cabas Piano! 2005, M.I.F. 


I've wanted this bag for a very long time. Now it's sisters with a vintage Speedy lol


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Mom and DD [emoji16]
DE Papillon NM and DE Victorine [emoji7]


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Ladan Mrss said:


> I was stuck in traffic, turned around and saw this!
> 
> View attachment 4231465


In your car or someone else’s.


----------



## Ladan Mrss

Johnpauliegal said:


> In your car or someone else’s.



Oh, in my car. I threw my scarf as it was too hot and didn't want it to be wrinkled. I turned around and did a double take. Sun was shining and it was too gorgeous not to take a picture for PF.


----------



## myluvofbags

my little Rosalie DA cutie


----------



## Melfontana

* Neverfull MM Fusain *


----------



## themeanreds

Picked up some lunch just now


----------



## viewwing

Melfontana said:


> View attachment 4232727
> 
> * Neverfull MM Fusain *



U have inspired me to take out my speedy fusain again!


----------



## Vivi_BalGal

Alma PM in Rose Nacre....and a perfectly sunny [emoji295]️ day [emoji7]


----------



## paula3boys

Yesterday’s before rain came back


----------



## Johnpauliegal

paula3boys said:


> Yesterday’s before rain came back
> View attachment 4232966


How unique!  I love the way you put your bandeau through it.


----------



## paula3boys

Johnpauliegal said:


> How unique!  I love the way you put your bandeau through it.


Thank  you  I wanted to try something different.


----------



## luxsnob

AndreaM99 said:


> Today with my almost 10 years old, gosh, she should be buckled in the back seat...



Your bag is TDF! What style was this?


----------



## QueenLouis

On the way to the salon.


----------



## for3v3rz

I am the passenger today with my totally.


----------



## myluvofbags

Bond Street bb with pink Kswiss sneakers


----------



## Iamminda

myluvofbags said:


> View attachment 4235327
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bond Street bb with pink Kswiss sneakers



Really like your bag and sneakers (I would love a pair of pink sneakers ).


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Vivi_BalGal said:


> View attachment 4232858
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alma PM in Rose Nacre....and a perfectly sunny [emoji295]️ day [emoji7]


Love the charm. Who is the maker?


----------



## Vivi_BalGal

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Love the charm. Who is the maker?



Thank you!  Swarovski bag charm [emoji4]


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Epi Noe GM


----------



## for3v3rz

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Epi Noe GM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4237747



Love the bandeau on.


----------



## shayna07

Vintage Noe GM


----------



## shayna07

Vintage Noe GM
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4239635


She is from 1987!


----------



## shayna07

Vintage Noe GM - she is from 1987!


----------



## queenlobo26

My Verona MM!


----------



## fyn72

Neonoe today [emoji4]


----------



## MrsHinzo

Delightful PM


----------



## QueenLouis

[emoji16]


----------



## Melrosgirl

Reggia


----------



## TangerineKandy

Haven't been able to part with this just yet so we're off to a lunch date!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Ladan Mrss said:


> Oh, in my car. I threw my scarf as it was too hot and didn't want it to be wrinkled. I turned around and did a double take. Sun was shining and it was too gorgeous not to take a picture for PF.


It's  a great picture for sure! The bag and scarf look amazing!


----------



## Miss_Dawn

QueenLouis said:


> [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 4241024


Oooooh, this is lovely!


----------



## Sunshine mama

BAGLADY 3375 said:


> Epi Noe GM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4237747


Pretty! Is this a current bandeau?


----------



## TangerineKandy

Sooo a lunch date turned into a 2 hour drive to LV. Came back with a couple of goodies, one you can see and the other I will reveal in the November purchases thread once I arrive home! [emoji3]


----------



## Grande Latte

Wow. You have to update us on your purchase(s). Every time I go shopping and see ppl walking around with orange bags, I always WONDER what's inside. Hahahaha.


----------



## Aliluvlv

paula3boys said:


> Yesterday’s before rain came back
> View attachment 4232966


So beautiful! [emoji177]


----------



## paula3boys

Aliluvlv said:


> So beautiful! [emoji177]


Thank you!


----------



## jch0425

My Monogram Braided Artsy winter bag


----------



## Aliluvlv

jch0425 said:


> My Monogram Braided Artsy winter bag


Love this!


----------



## ghosties

some new goodies! (And my daughter’s sunnies) ... sad madewell tote on floor duty


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Sunshine mama said:


> Pretty! Is this a current bandeau?


Oh no, its pretty darn old. It's a black denim bandeau and I also have it in Brown denim. You can also find them in blue denim and a dark rose color denim. The black took forever to find in decent shape and at a price that wasn't ridiculous.


----------



## mnl

Going to vote with catogram speedy.  I love these little kitties!  I want to squeeze their cheeks and rub their furry bellies


----------



## ADreamDeferred

mnl said:


> View attachment 4244984
> View attachment 4244985
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to vote with catogram speedy.  I love these little kitties!  I want to squeeze their cheeks and rub their furry bellies


Love your ride and your bag!  Cats are the best


----------



## KristyNikol

Ms. Speedy B 35 in my passenger seat on a flower run!


----------



## paula3boys

Her maiden voyage


----------



## Aliluvlv

Haven't used Eva in awhile but enjoyed having her with me while running errands and getting an annual check up crossed off the to do list.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I’m out with my Favorite MM and key pouch.


----------



## myluvofbags

out with my daughters Pallas bb and a little cutie.


----------



## AndreaM99

Love her!


----------



## Desma

My World Tour Alma!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Going out today with my DE speedy 25 with trunks bandeau. 




Couldn’t make a bow so I let it hang.


----------



## myluvofbags

Desma said:


> My World Tour Alma!
> View attachment 4249931



First world tour on an Alma I have seen. Looks amazing!


----------



## myluvofbags

Johnpauliegal said:


> Going out today with my DE speedy 25 with trunks bandeau.
> 
> View attachment 4250547
> 
> 
> Couldn’t make a bow so I let it hang.



Looks lovely and I like how you have the ends on one side


----------



## Johnpauliegal

myluvofbags said:


> Looks lovely and I like how you have the ends on one side


Thank you. I have 3 bandeaus but never really used them.


----------



## 1LV

Old faithful on a rainy day.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Johnpauliegal said:


> Thank you. I have 3 bandeaus but never really used them.


I'm glad you used it! It looks really cuuutte!


----------



## Desma

myluvofbags said:


> First world tour on an Alma I have seen. Looks amazing!



Thanks! I got it in 2016...I wonder if they did anymore with the other World Tour Collections.


----------



## foreverbagslove




----------



## WildFeather

Johnpauliegal said:


> Going out today with my DE speedy 25 with trunks bandeau.
> 
> View attachment 4250547
> 
> 
> Couldn’t make a bow so I let it hang.



Was this an online purchase?  MIF?


----------



## WildFeather

myluvofbags said:


> First world tour on an Alma I have seen. Looks amazing!



Gorgeous[emoji173]️


----------



## Johnpauliegal

WildFeather said:


> Was this an online purchase?  MIF?


Hi both purchases were online from the LV website. I bought the scarf 3 years ago this month and the bag this past September. 

I had to go to my online account to see when I bought the bandeau lol.


----------



## PamK

Out with Karakoram and Alpes Brazza! I’m a sucker for all things red! [emoji4]


----------



## Johnpauliegal

PamK said:


> Out with Karakoram and Alpes Brazza! I’m a sucker for all things red! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4252748


I love your passengers


----------



## PamK

Johnpauliegal said:


> I love your passengers



Why, thanks so much!! [emoji173]️


----------



## AndreaM99

foreverbagslove said:


> View attachment 4251557


Cheating!  (Well, this bag is a Lady!)


----------



## AndreaM99

Tuesday was conservative black Metis Hobo day. Still love this style.


----------



## AndreaM99

But Wednesday was flaming Lumineuse day! I looove her so much!


----------



## ADreamDeferred

AndreaM99 said:


> Tuesday was conservative black Metis Hobo day. Still love this style.


That style has kinda grown on me. Love the empreinte. Do you get much use out of the front flap?


AndreaM99 said:


> But Wednesday was flaming Lumineuse day! I looove her so much!


Nice bag! Not a fan of that color but I like the bag, seems very functional


----------



## AndreaM99

ADreamDeferred said:


> That style has kinda grown on me. Love the empreinte. Do you get much use out of the front flap?
> 
> Nice bag! Not a fan of that color but I like the bag, seems very functional



Yes, I do use very often the front pocket, it is perfect for all my keys; car and from the house. I need them separated, otherwise it is a struggle.

Lumineuse is like Neverful, but in empreinte and with a zipper. I love again the front pocket for keys. Very practical. The bag can hold documents (legal format) and zillions of other stuff, so I am very happy about that. I can carry her by hand, elbow, shoulder, even crossbody. She is a keeper! Today with my rainbow SS stole. They like each other!


----------



## daly15

AndreaM99 said:


> But Wednesday was flaming Lumineuse day! I looove her so much!



I have the same bag in blue, but haven’t worn it in a while. This pic reminded me how beautiful she is[emoji2]


----------



## fyn72

Back seat passenger today for a cruise in my 68 fully restored Camaro


----------



## jinteresting1

sera3m45 said:


> Mini pochette is too dainty to put in the passenger seat so she's hanging out in the cup holders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4209808



A manual GTI? You're my new hero!


----------



## sera3m45

jinteresting1 said:


> A manual GTI? You're my new hero!


I love her!  She's super fun to drive! [emoji173] [emoji173] [emoji173]


----------



## MooMooVT

sera3m45 said:


> I love her!  She's super fun to drive! [emoji173] [emoji173] [emoji173]


There's nothing like a manual transmission! Had a 2011 GTI and getting ready to trade my Audi S3 for a 2018/19 GTI manual. THE BEST. This will be (embarrassingly) my 7th Volkswagen AG car, my 5th VW, 3rd Golf, 2nd GTI


----------



## LaDolceLaria

A classic, with a new friend.


----------



## LaDolceLaria

fyn72 said:


> Back seat passenger today for a cruise in my 68 fully restored Camaro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4255281


Nice! I have a 68 Valiant, which I also restored to full glory after years of wear and tear as a daily driver. Love your 'passenger', too!


----------



## ADreamDeferred

LaDolceLaria said:


> A classic, with a new friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4256403


Love your CP and new friend! It's a nice bag


----------



## jch0425

My Xmas Pochette Weekend Clutch


----------



## Chiichan

jch0425 said:


> My Xmas Pochette Weekend Clutch



Thanks for sharing this! I’ve always been curious as to how it looks inside but none have come to my store [emoji53]


----------



## jch0425

Chiichan said:


> Thanks for sharing this! I’ve always been curious as to how it looks inside but none have come to my store [emoji53]


Of course, u welcome.


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

AndreaM99 said:


> Yes, I do use very often the front pocket, it is perfect for all my keys; car and from the house. I need them separated, otherwise it is a struggle.
> 
> Lumineuse is like Neverful, but in empreinte and with a zipper. I love again the front pocket for keys. Very practical. The bag can hold documents (legal format) and zillions of other stuff, so I am very happy about that. I can carry her by hand, elbow, shoulder, even crossbody. She is a keeper! Today with my rainbow SS stole. They like each other!


Have always loved this bag but when I started buying LV I think it was about to or already discontinued.  Too scared to buy preloved due to all the glazing issues and fading embossing posts but yours look stunning and beautifully.


----------



## jinteresting1

MooMooVT said:


> There's nothing like a manual transmission! Had a 2011 GTI and getting ready to trade my Audi S3 for a 2018/19 GTI manual. THE BEST. This will be (embarrassingly) my 7th Volkswagen AG car, my 5th VW, 3rd Golf, 2nd GTI



Y'all are my inspiration to finally get manual down...


----------



## iluvbags1120

Love my little speedy b 25!!


----------



## sfgiantsgirl

This beauty today


----------



## PamK

sfgiantsgirl said:


> View attachment 4258633
> 
> This beauty today



Super gorgeous! Love your bag charm! [emoji173]️


----------



## ADreamDeferred

Miss Speedy is my latest passenger 




When I posted it to Insta, my fiance was so confused. "What does Speedy 25 mean?" Loll... 
He was shocked that the bag is almost as old as me. I then proceeded to tell him that the patina is from the age, and that it didn't come that way. He details cars for a living and now wants to experiment on my bag's leather O_O


----------



## SapphireGem

ADreamDeferred said:


> Miss Speedy is my latest passenger
> 
> View attachment 4259109
> 
> 
> When I posted it to Insta, my fiance was so confused. "What does Speedy 25 mean?" Loll...
> He was shocked that the bag is almost as old as me. I then proceeded to tell him that the patina is from the age, and that it didn't come that way. He details cars for a living and now wants to experiment on my bag's leather O_O



Gorgeous patina!


----------



## sfgiantsgirl

Today’s sidekick


----------



## Johnpauliegal

sfgiantsgirl said:


> View attachment 4259533
> 
> Today’s sidekick


Ooo lala 
Love it all!


----------



## XCCX

I was using one and welcoming the other which was just unboxed


----------



## Johnpauliegal

XCCX said:


> I was using one and welcoming the other which was just unboxed
> 
> View attachment 4259545



Love your bags.  
I think LV should come out with more choices of the mono and black look.


----------



## QueenLouis

Meow!


----------



## XCCX

Johnpauliegal said:


> Love your bags.
> I think LV should come out with more choices of the mono and black look.



I totally agree, the combination is just divine!


----------



## sera3m45

Time to pick up some stuffing and mash potatoes for tomorrow! [emoji4]


----------



## Traciefly

My favorite weekend girl


----------



## themeanreds

My passenger today


----------



## ccbaggirl89

sfgiantsgirl said:


> View attachment 4258633
> 
> This beauty today


it looks beautiful. a bag you'll have for years i'm sure!


----------



## missconvy

themeanreds said:


> My passenger today
> View attachment 4261461



Yasss the EllandEmm charm. I’m jealous.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Me and my Alma BB


----------



## ADreamDeferred

themeanreds said:


> My passenger today
> View attachment 4261461


Super cute. Love the charm. I had to look that one up!
https://www.ellandemm.com/vintage-motel-key-chain/


----------



## BagsB4Bros

XCCX said:


> I was using one and welcoming the other which was just unboxed
> 
> View attachment 4259545


Beautiful bags! The NeoNoe is on my Christmas wish list--love the mono and black together.


----------



## XCCX

BagsB4Bros said:


> Beautiful bags! The NeoNoe is on my Christmas wish list--love the mono and black together.



Yes it is stunning! Hope you get yours before you know it


----------



## fyn72

Me with PM to the hairdresser today


----------



## tenKrat

Kabuki WOC


----------



## mzroyalflyness

Caïssa tote pm and an umbrella for this unusual Vegas rain on my Golden Birthday  29 on the 29!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

mzroyalflyness said:


> View attachment 4265760
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caïssa tote pm and an umbrella for this unusual Vegas rain on my Golden Birthday  29 on the 29!


Love the bag. Happy Birthday. 
I’ll be going to Vegas next week from Monday-Thursday. I can’t wait.


----------



## AllthingsLV

Hanging out with this little lady. 






Delightful PM


----------



## mzroyalflyness

Thank you!!


Johnpauliegal said:


> Love the bag. Happy Birthday.
> I’ll be going to Vegas next week from Monday-Thursday. I can’t wait.


----------



## jytong

Admiring this beauty next to me


----------



## fyn72

I’m with my new edition today [emoji7]


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

fyn72 said:


> I’m with my new edition today [emoji7]



Such a beautiful bag


----------



## fabuleux

fyn72 said:


> I’m with my new edition today [emoji7]


I love it @fyn72 !


----------



## Bmore chic

First day out with this one.


----------



## FrenchBulldog

She’s a keeper


----------



## fyn72

Thank you @Kellybuzzbuzz I'm so in love with it!


----------



## fyn72

fabuleux said:


> I love it @fyn72 !


Thank you @fabuleux! I'm so in love with it


----------



## Sunshine mama

FrenchBulldog said:


> She’s a keeper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4267389


I love how you are protecting your bag with the seat belt!!!


----------



## viewwing

Sunshine mama said:


> I love how you are protecting your bag with the seat belt!!!


Hahaha I don’t think that’s a seat belt. It looks like the strap she’s using the bag with. U can see part of the seat belt around her body.


----------



## FrenchBulldog

Sunshine mama said:


> I love how you are protecting your bag with the seat belt!!!


LOL.  Thank you but that is actually an LV canvas strap - not seatbelt.


----------



## mnl

Going shopping with PM


----------



## Sunshine mama

viewwing said:


> Hahaha I don’t think that’s a seat belt. It looks like the strap she’s using the bag with. U can see part of the seat belt around her body.


Lol! Thank you! I see that now.


----------



## Sunshine mama

FrenchBulldog said:


> LOL.  Thank you but that is actually an LV canvas strap - not seatbelt.


Lol! That's a cool strap!!!


----------



## FrenchBulldog

Sunshine mama said:


> Lol! That's a cool strap!!!


It does look like a seatbelt. Lol.


----------



## TraGiv

My passengers on my way to work this morning.


----------



## FrenchBulldog

QueenLouis said:


> Meow!
> 
> View attachment 4259567


While I am a hopeless dog lover, I absolutely adore the kitty print inside/out.  My golly its adorbs.  My granddaughter, however, would go nuts since she is the crazy "cat kid."


----------



## for3v3rz




----------



## LovingLV81

My artsy MM . Ran around with me today !


----------



## Melfontana

LovingLV81 said:


> My artsy MM . Ran around with me today !



This makes me want to take mine out [emoji7] I haven’t used it in over a year.


----------



## Sunshine mama

I'm finally using my amarante Pochette Accessories again after finding and getting a matching adjustable strap.  It took about 2 years I think,  or even longer, to find it!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Love this bag!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm finally using my amarante Pochette Accessories again after finding and getting a matching adjustable strap.  It took about 2 years I think,  or even longer, to find it!


Wow. What a lovely passenger you have.   She’s gorgeous! Love your new strap!


----------



## LovingLV81

Melfontana said:


> This makes me want to take mine out [emoji7] I haven’t used it in over a year.



Yes take her out for a spin !!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Johnpauliegal said:


> Wow. What a lovely passenger you have.   She’s gorgeous! Love your new strap!


Thank you Johnpaulie!


----------



## ShoeSquirrel

Brought out this ol’ girl today. She’s starting to show her age, but she’s still my all time favorite. I’m still sad they discontinued it.


----------



## for3v3rz

Melfontana said:


> This makes me want to take mine out [emoji7] I haven’t used it in over a year.



Me too. I haven’t used mine at all and is raining this week.


----------



## MooMooVT

ShoeSquirrel said:


> Brought out this ol’ girl today. She’s starting to show her age, but she’s still my all time favorite. I’m still sad they discontinued it.


She's a beaut! Not showing her age from this pic.


----------



## fyn72

Me and Neonoe are passenger today


----------



## OnlyasnobwhenitcomestoLV

Bmore chic said:


> First day out with this one.


 My favorite bag of all my bags!!


----------



## OnlyasnobwhenitcomestoLV

Mixing high-low as usual. That little Old Navy coat actually looks great on—I hadn’t shopped there in years!


----------



## Bmore chic

OnlyasnobwhenitcomestoLV said:


> My favorite bag of all my bags!!


Thank you!


----------



## jch0425

What a beauty.  You can occupy my front seat anytime..2018 Fall:Winter seasonal Limited Braided Neo Noe. ☃️❄️❤️


----------



## Aliluvlv

At the car wash... [emoji4]


----------



## kimariew

Just got this Pochette Métis last week , first time using


----------



## LovingLV81

jch0425 said:


> What a beauty.  You can occupy my front seat anytime..2018 Fall:Winter seasonal Limited Braided Neo Noe. ☃️[emoji300]️[emoji173]️



Oh this is a super neat and pretty bag ! I have the artsy and the braided handle  is life !! Love it !


----------



## jch0425

LovingLV81 said:


> Oh this is a super neat and pretty bag ! I have the artsy and the braided handle  is life !! Love it !


Excellent choice, I bought the braided artsy too. Such an eye catching piece.


----------



## Bmore chic

jch0425 said:


> Excellent choice, I bought the braided artsy too. Such an eye catching piece.


Me too!  There is not a day that I carry it and don’t get multiple compliments. (Which is just bonus since I love it and that’s all that really matters.)


----------



## meghanwhlr

My kiddo is in the actual passenger seat!


----------



## LVLoveaffair

My new Graceful MM out on her maiden voyage!


----------



## clarabellaZ

I don’t carry this beauty nearly enough, but when I do I am always fascinated by how cute she is [emoji2]


----------



## alyssa.tran

Just got her  Exchanged my original monogram pm for cracks / glazing issues for her, but only after scoring a new monogram pm on the website first


----------



## Fierymo

Keeping me company today is my patent Mahina XL ( can't remember the name) Large bags are making a comeback yay!!


----------



## jch0425

2018 LV Fall Braided Artsy and Catogram Micro Boite Chapeau ❤️☃️❄️


----------



## AndreaM99

My Lumineuse is Aube. I cannot get anough of this beautiful deep purple color.


----------



## fyn72

Fierymo said:


> Keeping me company today is my patent Mahina XL ( can't remember the name) Large bags are making a comeback yay!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4283048



Beautiful! This is the Surya Mahina [emoji7] I used the have this in the L and it smelled Devine!


----------



## viewwing

foreverbagslove said:


> Feeling festive with these cuties [emoji4]


Where is the LV?


----------



## LovingLV81

jch0425 said:


> 2018 LV Fall Braided Artsy and Catogram Micro Boite Chapeau [emoji173]️☃️[emoji300]️



The braided handle on this is soo interesting and really cool [emoji41] . I love it  . But I might be biased I have the artsy in mono . Again gorgeous bag .


----------



## viewwing

On the passenger’s lap (mine!) heehee!


----------



## fabuleux

foreverbagslove said:


> Feeling festive with these cuties [emoji4]


Just FYI, this is the Louis Vuitton thread!


----------



## 1LV




----------



## Aliluvlv

1LV said:


> View attachment 4287609


That beautiful indigo alma playing peek a boo in the sun..gorgeous! [emoji1]


----------



## 1LV

Aliluvlv said:


> That beautiful indigo alma playing peek a boo in the sun..gorgeous! [emoji1]


Thank you so much!


----------



## leechiyong

Not in the passenger seat; has its own spot:


----------



## mnl




----------



## CornishMon

Me and my pouchette.


----------



## fyn72

Such a great work bag


----------



## Nancy in VA

Catogram NF


----------



## Aoifs

fyn72 said:


> Such a great work bag


Thought this was my photo for a second. Bag twins including bag charm! [emoji16]


----------



## CornishMon

Me and OMG!


----------



## baghabitz34

Ms. Tournelle PM has been riding shotgun the last few days


----------



## AndreaM99




----------



## fyn72

Passenger today.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Montaigne mm Rose Ballerine [emoji177]


----------



## 23adeline

Astrid


----------



## 23adeline

Double V


----------



## southernbelle82

Carrying my favorite companion today!


----------



## Lisa_S

Milla PM riding shotgun today!


----------



## Bridgidu

Shopping time!


----------



## fyn72

Off to meet daughter for coffee [emoji477]️[emoji7]


----------



## SEWDimples

fyn72 said:


> Off to meet daughter for coffee [emoji477]️[emoji7]


I love this LV bag. I want this color and the brown color. I love satchels and I love this print. It sells for more than the original retail price. Thanks for sharing.

Also, I want the Mirage satchel in black.


----------



## fyn72

SEWDimples said:


> I love this LV bag. I want this color and the brown color. I love satchels and I love this print. It sells for more than the original retail price. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Also, I want the Mirage satchel in black.


Yes they sell wayyyy above rrp! I paid double what they sold for new but really wanted it so much


----------



## Chiichan

fyn72 said:


> Yes they sell wayyyy above rrp! I paid double what they sold for new but really wanted it so much



This is in excellent condition for preloved.


----------



## Bumbles

fyn72 said:


> Off to meet daughter for coffee [emoji477]️[emoji7]


Gorgeous bag fyn! I really like this one! Great find


----------



## sera3m45

Alma BB riding shotgun [emoji7]


----------



## MooMooVT

sera3m45 said:


> Alma BB riding shotgun [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4297302


Do I spot GTI interior?


----------



## sera3m45

MooMooVT said:


> Do I spot GTI interior?


Yup! I [emoji173] my GTI [emoji4]


----------



## MooMooVT

sera3m45 said:


> Yup! I [emoji173] my GTI [emoji4]


Ditto! Just picked up my 2nd GTI a few weeks ago. So in love!


----------



## Melfontana

First time wearing my New Shawl with my Bloomsbury that I decided to keep


----------



## BagsB4Bros

Melfontana said:


> First time wearing my New Shawl with my Bloomsbury that I decided to keep


Lovely! What color is your scarf? I've been wanting to get a lighter colored one but I have dark hair like you and wasn't sure which one would be best--yours is perfect!


----------



## SEWDimples

fyn72 said:


> Off to meet daughter for coffee [emoji477]️[emoji7]


Is this size 30 or 35?


----------



## Melfontana

BagsB4Bros said:


> Lovely! What color is your scarf? I've been wanting to get a lighter colored one but I have dark hair like you and wasn't sure which one would be best--yours is perfect!



It really is a great color. I originally purchased the PDA (Red) and exchanged it for this one which is the Cappuccino [emoji4]


----------



## fyn72

SEWDimples said:


> Is this size 30 or 35?


It's the 30


----------



## Loulou1234

I am in the passenger seat today and speedy b 25 is with me. Love using this all year.


----------



## a.s.h.l.e.y




----------



## Johnpauliegal

Melfontana said:


> First time wearing my New Shawl with my Bloomsbury that I decided to keep


Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## baggladdy

Carrieshaver said:


> Love this bag!



Beautiful! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Johnpauliegal

sera3m45 said:


> Alma BB riding shotgun [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4297302


Love your cute little baby.


----------



## XCCX

My 3 months old Neverfull MM


----------



## Mayfly285

Today I’m carrying my Les Extraordinaires Neo Speedy PM in Noir Cuir Orfèvre, with golden brass hardware. She’s the VIP Couture version, and was a pre-release to the Fall 2010 Fashion Show in Paris. Tbh, she needs a liner as she’s a bit floppy.

She’s usually reserved for special, formal occasions but has been out with me three days running! I’ve decided bags are for carrying, not admiring, so she’s taking her chances on the school run, at the recycling centre and grocery shopping today! [emoji6]


----------



## fabuleux

Mayfly285 said:


> Today I’m carrying my Les Extraordinaires Neo Speedy PM in Noir Cuir Orfèvre, with golden brass hardware. She’s the VIP Couture version, and was a pre-release to the Fall 2010 Fashion Show in Paris. Tbh, she needs a liner as she’s a bit floppy.
> 
> She’s usually reserved for special, formal occasions but has been out with me three days running! I’ve decided bags are for carrying, not admiring, so she’s taking her chances on the school run, at the recycling centre and grocery shopping today! [emoji6]


What a great bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Mayfly285 said:


> Today I’m carrying my Les Extraordinaires Neo Speedy PM in Noir Cuir Orfèvre, with golden brass hardware. She’s the VIP Couture version, and was a pre-release to the Fall 2010 Fashion Show in Paris. Tbh, she needs a liner as she’s a bit floppy.
> 
> She’s usually reserved for special, formal occasions but has been out with me three days running! I’ve decided bags are for carrying, not admiring, so she’s taking her chances on the school run, at the recycling centre and grocery shopping today! [emoji6]


Beautiful! TOTALLY scrumptious!


----------



## fabuleux

Today, I’m using my faithful Carryall.


----------



## TrixyG

Mayfly285 said:


> Today I’m carrying my Les Extraordinaires Neo Speedy PM in Noir Cuir Orfèvre, with golden brass hardware. She’s the VIP Couture version, and was a pre-release to the Fall 2010 Fashion Show in Paris. Tbh, she needs a liner as she’s a bit floppy.
> 
> She’s usually reserved for special, formal occasions but has been out with me three days running! I’ve decided bags are for carrying, not admiring, so she’s taking her chances on the school run, at the recycling centre and grocery shopping today! [emoji6]


What a beautiful bag.


----------



## viewwing

Mayfly285 said:


> Today I’m carrying my Les Extraordinaires Neo Speedy PM in Noir Cuir Orfèvre, with golden brass hardware. She’s the VIP Couture version, and was a pre-release to the Fall 2010 Fashion Show in Paris. Tbh, she needs a liner as she’s a bit floppy.
> 
> She’s usually reserved for special, formal occasions but has been out with me three days running! I’ve decided bags are for carrying, not admiring, so she’s taking her chances on the school run, at the recycling centre and grocery shopping today! [emoji6]


It’s gorgeous! Yes! Bags you’ve bought are meant to be used...after all you’ve already paid for it. My philosophy is that the bag is there to serve my needs, so use it!!


----------



## XCCX




----------



## fyn72

fabuleux said:


> Today, I’m using my faithful Carryall.
> View attachment 4299602


I love this one!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

XCCX said:


> View attachment 4300385


I love your new bag.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Going out for a ride with my Favorite MM DE with Coach cherry bag charm.


----------



## themeanreds

Louis, Chipotle, and errands riding shotgun today


----------



## Johnpauliegal

themeanreds said:


> Louis, Chipotle, and errands riding shotgun today
> View attachment 4301150


Hi that’s one of the preLoVed bags I gave my daughter. I didn’t think the original strap could come off. Did you cut it off to put the mono strap on it?  Thanks.


----------



## themeanreds

Johnpauliegal said:


> Hi that’s one of the preLoVed bags I gave my daughter. I didn’t think the original strap could come off. Did you cut it off to put the mono strap on it?  Thanks.


Hi! Yeah, it's the cartouchiere gm and the strap just comes off, there's a little rivet or snap thingy (sorry don't know the technical term) that allows you to remove the original strap. I'm inserting a picture here (not my picture) that shows the little rivet. I really love it even more now that I can switch out the strap


----------



## Johnpauliegal

themeanreds said:


> Hi! Yeah, it's the cartouchiere gm and the strap just comes off, there's a little rivet or snap thingy (sorry don't know the technical term) that allows you to remove the original strap. I'm inserting a picture here (not my picture) that shows the little rivet. I really love it even more now that I can switch out the strap
> 
> View attachment 4301201


Thank you so much for that info. I will make sure I let my daughter know. I hadn’t noticed. Thanks again.


----------



## themeanreds

I like big bags and I cannot lie....


----------



## Bmore chic

themeanreds said:


> I like big bags and I cannot lie....
> View attachment 4301783


LOL.


----------



## Pinkie*

Love this thread


----------



## Sunshine mama

themeanreds said:


> I like big bags and I cannot lie....
> View attachment 4301783


Hhahahahahaha!!! Love your singing!


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

I usually get the smaller bags to ride more beside than passenger. [emoji16]


----------



## fyn72

themeanreds said:


> I like big bags and I cannot lie....
> View attachment 4301783



[emoji444] [emoji445] [emoji23]


----------



## AndreaM99




----------



## BettyLouboo

Strictly for work only


----------



## Lucyrcat

Here is my first ever NF. A surprise gift for my birthday mid December, from my lovely guy friend - he knew I was obsessed with Catogram. I absolutely adore this bag.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Mayfly285 said:


> Today I’m carrying my Les Extraordinaires Neo Speedy PM in Noir Cuir Orfèvre, with golden brass hardware. She’s the VIP Couture version, and was a pre-release to the Fall 2010 Fashion Show in Paris. Tbh, she needs a liner as she’s a bit floppy.
> 
> She’s usually reserved for special, formal occasions but has been out with me three days running! I’ve decided bags are for carrying, not admiring, so she’s taking her chances on the school run, at the recycling centre and grocery shopping today! [emoji6]



Reminds me of the new Lockme Ever bag...such a beauty and. The leather looks yummy!


----------



## Iamminda

First day out with this one — so far, so good.


----------



## CornishMon

Iamminda said:


> First day out with this one — so far, so good.


This is a beauty.


----------



## Iamminda

CornishMon said:


> This is a beauty.


Thank you CornishMon


----------



## fyn72

Speedy b25 Aurore today, looks more purple IRL,


----------



## viewwing

fyn72 said:


> Speedy b25 Aurore today, looks more purple IRL,


It’s so awesome that you rotate your bags so much!


----------



## Sunshine mama

PinkInTheBlue said:


> I usually get the smaller bags to ride more beside than passenger. [emoji16]


Are those bandeaux on the handles?


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

My 22 year-old Speedy 25 among others [emoji173]️


----------



## Johnpauliegal

LVintage_LVoe said:


> My 22 year-old Speedy 25 among others [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4315289


Did you knit the covers for the handles?  They are adorable. Very unique!


----------



## Bridgidu

Try to get some shopping done before snow comes


----------



## fabuleux

Bridgidu said:


> Try to get some shopping done before snow comes


Love it.


----------



## fabuleux

Bridgidu said:


> Try to get some shopping done before snow comes


Love it.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Bridgidu said:


> Try to get some shopping done before snow comes


Wow! [emoji173]


----------



## TangerineKandy

Bridgidu said:


> Try to get some shopping done before snow comes


Gorgeous!!


----------



## foreverbagslove




----------



## Aliluvlv

Target shopping with Eva. Happy weekend everyone!


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Target shopping with Eva. Happy weekend everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4316235



Yeah for your Eva and Target shopping — have fun (I go in for toilet paper, etc and always end up with $50 of stuff I want to try or “need” ).


----------



## italianlolita

My new to me denim neo cabby MM in black


----------



## jch0425

Louis Vuitton Superstition Square Silk Scarf


----------



## Sunshine mama

italianlolita said:


> My new to me denim neo cabby MM in black


I love this material.  I think it's very cool!


----------



## myluvofbags

jch0425 said:


> Louis Vuitton Superstition Square Silk Scarf



The piggies are so adorable, I have the black zodiac bandeau but your picture is making me want this one too.


----------



## MooMooVT

jch0425 said:


> Louis Vuitton Superstition Square Silk Scarf


I loved this online - but now I'm just DYING. Must have


----------



## jch0425

Front seat pair.. Louis Vuitton Monogram Confidential  Bracelet and Reverse Monogram Cannes.❤️


----------



## TrixyG

jch0425 said:


> Louis Vuitton Superstition Square Silk Scarf


LV silk squares ...


----------



## LGGSZCA

NurseAnn said:


> View attachment 2962241
> 
> 
> Delightful mm


I have the same bag. I love it.


----------



## TrixyG

PA and new bandeau


----------



## frivofrugalista

My first leather bag from LV, still my fave!


----------



## Venessa84

frivofrugalista said:


> My first leather bag from LV, still my fave!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4320804



I can see why! That color is amazing!!


----------



## Iamminda

frivofrugalista said:


> My first leather bag from LV, still my fave!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4320804



This beauty of yours still makes my heart flutter when I see it.   So gorgeous FF .


----------



## frivofrugalista

Venessa84 said:


> I can see why! That color is amazing!!


Thank you, one of the best blues![emoji170][emoji170]


Iamminda said:


> This beauty of yours still makes my heart flutter when I see it.   So gorgeous FF .


Thanks friend! The glazing was melting and was offered store credit. I insisted on them trying to repair first and came back 3 months later like a brand new bag! Never giving her up![emoji170]


----------



## Nessaaaloove

AndreaM99 said:


>


 when and where did you purchase that bandeaux?


----------



## AndreaM99

Nessaaaloove said:


> when and where did you purchase that bandeaux?


My SA texted me on Christmas Eve..so it is the current collection. Ask in the store or call LV CService number to help you to locate one. Good luck!


----------



## Hollie91999

These beauties


----------



## Mulberrygal

Mayfly285 said:


> Today I’m carrying my Les Extraordinaires Neo Speedy PM in Noir Cuir Orfèvre, with golden brass hardware. She’s the VIP Couture version, and was a pre-release to the Fall 2010 Fashion Show in Paris. Tbh, she needs a liner as she’s a bit floppy.
> 
> She’s usually reserved for special, formal occasions but has been out with me three days running! I’ve decided bags are for carrying, not admiring, so she’s taking her chances on the school run, at the recycling centre and grocery shopping today! [emoji6]



 Good to see you my dear Mayfly...........how have you been? Lovely to see you have some gorgeous LV's, your collection has changed dramatically in the last few years. Did you sell all the Mulbs that you wanted to move on.

Glad to see you are using this beauty, she definitely deserves to be shown off. I totally agree bags are for using but I still struggle to cross that line with some, I need to be more reckless!


----------



## alyssa.tran

Hollie91999 said:


> These beauties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4322417



Beautiful! I really love heart-shaped anything  is that Coach a coin purse?


----------



## jch0425

Scarlet Pochette Empreinte Métis with Superstition bandeau and accessorized with Must Have Square and LV Reversible Bracelets. ❤️


----------



## Nessaaaloove

AndreaM99 said:


> My SA texted me on Christmas Eve..so it is the current collection. Ask in the store or call LV CService number to help you to locate one. Good luck!


do you have the name of it?


----------



## Nancy in VA

LVintage_LVoe said:


> My 22 year-old Speedy 25 among others [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4315289


At first I did not like the crochet handles but seeing them on your bag I know like them and your unicorn too.  Where did you get the handle covers?


----------



## Nancy in VA

Lucyrcat said:


> Here is my first ever NF. A surprise gift for my birthday mid December, from my lovely guy friend - he knew I was obsessed with Catogram. I absolutely adore this bag.
> 
> View attachment 4313775


I love my Catogram NF more than anything I have - but - wow - that is some great "guy friend" you have!


----------



## nvie

St Germain PM and Emilie


----------



## Johnpauliegal

jch0425 said:


> Scarlet Pochette Empreinte Métis with Superstition bandeau and accessorized with Must Have Square and LV Reversible Bracelets. ❤️


Hi, I love your bracelet, oh and of course bag. 

That’s a reversible right?  Did you get the black or red?


----------



## Mayfly285

Lucyrcat said:


> Here is my first ever NF. A surprise gift for my birthday mid December, from my lovely guy friend - he knew I was obsessed with Catogram. I absolutely adore this bag.
> 
> View attachment 4313775



Oh wow! This is utterly gorgeous! [emoji7]


----------



## themeanreds

Speedy B 35 riding with me today


----------



## snibor

nvie said:


> St Germain PM and Emilie



Stunning!


----------



## fyn72

Speedy 30 Watercolor today [emoji177]


----------



## Melfontana

fyn72 said:


> Speedy 30 Watercolor today [emoji177]



[emoji173]️


----------



## thewritingswede

She looks so small...


----------



## LGGSZCA

LVLoveaffair said:


> My new Graceful MM out on her maiden voyage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4281733


I have the same bag with the same color combination. Quite a stunner! I haven't seen a lot of pictures of the Graceful on this blog and I dont know why.  Its a great bag!


----------



## nvie

snibor said:


> Stunning!



Thank you, snibor


----------



## 1LV




----------



## Venessa84

My BFF for the last couple of days 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Alma GM in Citron


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Nancy in VA said:


> At first I did not like the crochet handles but seeing them on your bag I know like them and your unicorn too.  Where did you get the handle covers?





Johnpauliegal said:


> Did you knit the covers for the handles?  They are adorable. Very unique! [emoji2]



Oh thank you Nancy and JPG! But no, it's not me but someone close to my heart. A dear friend knitted the handles for me and her 15-year old daughter also knitted a unicorn bag charm which I use with it from time to time. You may have noticed by now that I love unicorns! [emoji7]


----------



## Meesh202

Freezing in the northeast! I had to get this beautiful neverfull out today!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Venessa84 said:


> My BFF for the last couple of days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4326341
> 
> Alma GM in Citron


LOVE this color!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Oh thank you Nancy and JPG! But no, it's not me but someone close to my heart. A dear friend knitted the handles for me and her 15-year old daughter also knitted a unicorn bag charm which I use with it from time to time. You may have noticed by now that I love unicorns! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4326607


This is so cute!!!


----------



## Melfontana

Meesh202 said:


> Freezing in the northeast! I had to get this beautiful neverfull out today!



I [emoji173]️ this. I’m looking for a Limited Mono Neverfull  they release one as beautiful as this one.


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Sunshine mama said:


> This is so cute!!!


Thank you SM! [emoji4]


----------



## shayna07

Wearing Miss Speedyb 25 today! Love this as my work bag


----------



## Johnpauliegal

shayna07 said:


> Wearing Miss Speedyb 25 today! Love this as my work bag



Your Vachetta is a gorgeous color.


----------



## Meesh202

Melfontana said:


> I [emoji173]️ this. I’m looking for a Limited Mono Neverfull  they release one as beautiful as this one.


Thank you!

I hope they release more like this!!!


----------



## shayna07

Johnpauliegal said:


> Your Vachetta is a gorgeous color.



Thank you


----------



## Aliluvlv

Venessa84 said:


> My BFF for the last couple of days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4326341
> 
> Alma GM in Citron



[emoji177] [emoji3] Spectacular!


----------



## Lvoe1238




----------



## Sunna

My two, newest beauties! Pochette Metis and Zoe wallet. A perfect match [emoji173]️


----------



## baghabitz34

Iamminda said:


> First day out with this one — so far, so good.


Such a beauty. Thinking of buying one.


----------



## Iamminda

baghabitz34 said:


> Such a beauty. Thinking of buying one.


Thanks .  Although I haven't had it for long (plus I rotate my bags regularly), I really like it so far.


----------



## sera3m45

Sunna said:


> My two, newest beauties! Pochette Metis and Zoe wallet. A perfect match [emoji173]️
> View attachment 4328144


How do you like the Zoe? I'm thinking about getting either a Zoe or Victorine later this year [emoji4]


----------



## Heatherv

My ❤️ Tuileries


----------



## TangerineKandy

Sunna said:


> My two, newest beauties! Pochette Metis and Zoe wallet. A perfect match [emoji173]️
> View attachment 4328144


[emoji7] I agree!!





DeeCags03 said:


>


[emoji7] love both PMs with the matching wallets ladies!


----------



## mueyinter




----------



## Lvoe1238

Ty!!


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

shayna07 said:


> Wearing Miss Speedyb 25 today! Love this as my work bag


My kind of patina. She's a beauty! Love it! [emoji7]


----------



## Sunna

sera3m45 said:


> How do you like the Zoe? I'm thinking about getting either a Zoe or Victorine later this year [emoji4]



I really like the Zoe! It is small, but fits the cards and money I need. Perfect for all my smaller bags. And is is so cute!


----------



## Hotsauna

fabuleux said:


> Today, I’m using my faithful Carryall.
> View attachment 4299602



Love this bag! although I keep going back and forth between this one and the keepall. Decisions, decisons... 



themeanreds said:


> Hi! Yeah, it's the cartouchiere gm and the strap just comes off, there's a little rivet or snap thingy (sorry don't know the technical term) that allows you to remove the original strap. I'm inserting a picture here (not my picture) that shows the little rivet. I really love it even more now that I can switch out the strap
> 
> View attachment 4301201



Wow didn't know that! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## missconvy

super compact today


----------



## SeattleLVLover

My City Steamer with the strap from my Neo Now - also a new little twilly for a fun pop of color.


----------



## AstridRhapsody

Speedy with cute little Coach mouse charm.


----------



## ive_flipped

My MIF bought in France speedy b traveling with me in the Fiancés truck.


----------



## cajhingle

sitting pretty


----------



## Chiichan

Sunna said:


> My two, newest beauties! Pochette Metis and Zoe wallet. A perfect match [emoji173]️
> View attachment 4328144



Twins on both these babies! It’s making me want to pull them out!


----------



## Chiichan

Harley77 said:


> Speedy with cute little Coach mouse charm.



Love the cat and mouse motif [emoji3590]


----------



## Mayfly285

Harley77 said:


> Speedy with cute little Coach mouse charm.



Fabulous! Poor little mouse, surrounded by those cats! [emoji6]


----------



## CoffeeKiss

Berri MM


----------



## Aliluvlv

SeattleLVLover said:


> My City Steamer with the strap from my Neo Now - also a new little twilly for a fun pop of color.


Gorgeous [emoji173]


----------



## Venessa84

Montaigne


----------



## Aliluvlv

Venessa84 said:


> View attachment 4331381
> 
> 
> Montaigne


Wow! [emoji7]


----------



## sera3m45

Venessa84 said:


> View attachment 4331381
> 
> 
> Montaigne


The color is sooooooooooooo beautiful!!!!!!!!  
i wish they bought something like that back to the empreinte bags.


----------



## jch0425

Marine Rouge Empreinte Bandouliere 25 with Key Pouch and Superstition Lunar Pig Scarf.  Evening out with the kids for Chinese New Year!


----------



## Venessa84

Aliluvlv said:


> Wow! [emoji7]



Thank you! 



sera3m45 said:


> The color is sooooooooooooo beautiful!!!!!!!!
> i wish they bought something like that back to the empreinte bags.



Right...they should’ve made this a permanent color. It’s so perfect.


----------



## iamthecutest

SeattleLVLover said:


> My City Steamer with the strap from my Neo Now - also a new little twilly for a fun pop of color.



Beautiful!  It's nice to see someone from my area on here.  I live up north in Marysville so go to the Bravern.  PS - now we are allegedly starting with the snow again on Friday and continuing for a week!?  I'm over it


----------



## fyn72

A little bit of rain about today [emoji299]️ first time out with my New Saintonge [emoji178]


----------



## nadiap

Harley77 said:


> Speedy with cute little Coach mouse charm.


Looks super cute!  It appears that the mouse charm is sold on its own.. May I ask where you bought the chain for it?


----------



## juliet2000

SeattleLVLover said:


> My City Steamer with the strap from my Neo Now - also a new little twilly for a fun pop of color.


Love this color combination, is it MM or PM size??


----------



## AstridRhapsody

nadiap said:


> Looks super cute!  It appears that the mouse charm is sold on its own.. May I ask where you bought the chain for it?


Thanks!! The chain came with it, I don't currently see it on the Coach website though. If you call CS they might be able to locate one for you. I'm not sure of the current price, I ordered during the semi annual sale. Here is the info from my order:

JEWELED MOUSE BAG CHARM
PRICE: $42.50
STYLE NO: 39969
COLOR: B4/B4


----------



## Terri Scott

My Montaigne MM.


----------



## nadiap

Harley77 said:


> Thanks!! The chain came with it, I don't currently see it on the Coach website though. If you call CS they might be able to locate one for you. I'm not sure of the current price, I ordered during the semi annual sale. Here is the info from my order:
> 
> JEWELED MOUSE BAG CHARM
> PRICE: $42.50
> STYLE NO: 39969
> COLOR: B4/B4


Thank you


----------



## EpiFanatic




----------



## nadiap

Harley77 said:


> Speedy with cute little Coach mouse charm.



So I was able to locate the charm but now can't decide between a mouse and owl! Lol.. have you seen both in person?


----------



## AstridRhapsody

nadiap said:


> So I was able to locate the charm but now can't decide between a mouse and owl! Lol.. have you seen both in person?
> 
> View attachment 4334715


I haven't seen the owl irl, my local boutique is ridiculously tiny and they never get fun stuff. It looks adorable in pics though!!


----------



## AstridRhapsody

This beauty today.


----------



## Aliluvlv

It's rare that I'm in the passenger seat but today I got to enjoy it while taking my alma bb out for the first time. [emoji2]


----------



## missconvy

Harley77 said:


> This beauty today.



This strap with that bag [emoji33] gorgeous!


----------



## MNHTN

Wish I had a passenger seat #nycproblems


----------



## Bogey-13

Seeing daylight for the first time this afternoon, my Babylone Chain BB...


----------



## TrixyG

Keeping me company running errands in rainy San Diego.


----------



## fabuleux

Bogey-13 said:


> Seeing daylight for the first time this afternoon, my Babylone Chain BB...


Looks beautiful in black.


----------



## iluvbags1120

Love this bag !!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Yesterday’s passenger


----------



## Hollie91999

Carrying this Beauty today


----------



## viewwing

Hollie91999 said:


> Carrying this Beauty today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4338293


What can u put in it?


----------



## Louisgyal37

Traded Kabuki NF for a simpler version WT


----------



## Green eyed girl_00

She was my very first LV...Delightful PM


----------



## themeanreds

Feeling the lvoe today ❤️


----------



## LVLOYAL12




----------



## lv_katie

Favorite mm


----------



## WinSailor

Really enjoying the Flower Hobo!


----------



## 1LV




----------



## LVLOYAL12

Green eyed girl_00 said:


> She was my very first LV...Delightful PM
> View attachment 4340677



Me too because I was determined not to have the speedy as my first bag lol. Now I have 2 & love them.


----------



## cheidel

NF GM was my passenger today, enjoying the ride!


----------



## EpiFanatic




----------



## miumiu2046

EpiFanatic said:


> View attachment 4343598



I think this bag’s been released a long time ago, but still looks brand new in your pic. [emoji76] Epi leather is so durable!


----------



## EpiFanatic

miumiu2046 said:


> I think this bag’s been released a long time ago, but still looks brand new in your pic. [emoji76] Epi leather is so durable!



Thank you. I baby it and have very special memories attached to it.  I think I bought it in 2004.  I love it.


----------



## Melfontana

Me wearing my scarf with my twice


----------



## TangerineKandy

Melfontana said:


> Me wearing my scarf with my twice
> View attachment 4344673


Bag twins!!  Love the colour of your scarf!!


----------



## Melfontana

TangerineKandy said:


> Bag twins!!  Love the colour of your scarf!!



Thanks [emoji2]. I wasn’t sure about the color at first but it’s a nice pop of color with my olive or black winter coat [emoji4]


----------



## AllthingsLV

themeanreds said:


> Feeling the lvoe today [emoji173]️
> View attachment 4340745



Love the pearl strap[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].  
Who makes it?


----------



## shayna07

Here’s my Palm springs mini


----------



## Misliz

Going to work.. my passenger today.


----------



## Hollie91999




----------



## viewwing

Hollie91999 said:


> View attachment 4346255


What is that flat pouch? Hm...n how did the poodle get on it? Cute!


----------



## Bag Fetish

Yesterday’s traveler


----------



## BagsB4Bros

viewwing said:


> What is that flat pouch? Hm...n how did the poodle get on it? Cute!



It’s part of the World Tour collection. The poodle is one of the stickers you can select for it.


----------



## chillny96

shayna07 said:


> Wearing Miss Speedyb 25 today! Love this as my work bag


May I ask what you did to get your vachetta this beautiful?  I have a new DA bag and would love to ensure my vachetta stays this beautiful!


----------



## viewwing

BagsB4Bros said:


> It’s part of the World Tour collection. The poodle is one of the stickers you can select for it.


Oh I see...it’s the neverfull pouch! I couldn’t recognize it! Lol


----------



## PamK

Mono this week! This is one of my favorites [emoji173]️


----------



## Momof3ducklings

themeanreds said:


> Feeling the lvoe today ❤️
> View attachment 4340745


OMG it so beautiful!  Especially with the pearls!


----------



## Aliluvlv

PamK said:


> Mono this week! This is one of my favorites [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4347421


Beautiful and classic! Love your charm too. [emoji173]


----------



## cheidel

Misliz said:


> View attachment 4346091
> 
> Going to work.. my passenger today.


Absolutely gorgeous!!!! I finally found a Trevi GM, and she will be delivered on Monday!!!


----------



## PamK

Aliluvlv said:


> Beautiful and classic! Love your charm too. [emoji173]



Thank you Aliluvlv! [emoji259]


----------



## Momof3ducklings

My 10 year old Mahina Solar Bleu Ciel with me today!  Haven’t use her for awhile!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Momof3ducklings said:


> View attachment 4347819
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 10 year old Mahina Solar Bleu Ciel with me today!  Haven’t use her for awhile!!!



This bag is so pretty.  I really adore the older Mahina bags since they are true hobos (my preferred style).


----------



## Momof3ducklings

Iamminda said:


> This bag is so pretty.  I really adore the older Mahina bags since they are true hobos (my preferred style).


Thank you!


----------



## Hollie91999

viewwing said:


> What is that flat pouch? Hm...n how did the poodle get on it? Cute!


It's part of the World Tour Collection.  Felicie Insert.


----------



## fyn72

Momof3ducklings said:


> View attachment 4347819
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 10 year old Mahina Solar Bleu Ciel with me today!  Haven’t use her for awhile!!!


Wow GORGEOUS!! I haven't seen it in this colour before!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Momof3ducklings said:


> View attachment 4347819
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 10 year old Mahina Solar Bleu Ciel with me today!  Haven’t use her for awhile!!!


Wow. This sky blue really brings out the beauty of the Mahina monogram, which I love!!


----------



## Momof3ducklings

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow. This sky blue really brings out the beauty of the Mahina monogram, which I love!!


Thank you!


----------



## Momof3ducklings

fyn72 said:


> Wow GORGEOUS!! I haven't seen it in this colour before!


Thank you!  This style was sold out quick back then!  I got lucky, when I got it this is the only one left at South Coast Plaza in CA. I had no choice but to take her!  !


----------



## Melfontana

Using my NM Pochette with a crossbody chain strap I purchased on eBay [emoji4]


----------



## PamK

Kabuki Friday!


----------



## OCMomof3

Momof3ducklings said:


> View attachment 4347819
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 10 year old Mahina Solar Bleu Ciel with me today!  Haven’t use her for awhile!!!


Stunning!  Wow!  Bring this beauty out more often!


----------



## baghabitz34

New to me raisin Retiro on her maiden voyage


----------



## fyn72

Saintonge is passenger with me today [emoji177]


----------



## Momof3ducklings

OCMomof3 said:


> Stunning!  Wow!  Bring this beauty out more often!


Thank you!  Yes I will!!! . She was my first leather piece from LV!


----------



## Everlv

My Marly Dragonne clutch that is almost as old as me!


----------



## Misliz

cheidel said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!!!! I finally found a Trevi GM, and she will be delivered on Monday!!!



Congratulations! Enjoy your Trevi[emoji7] I love it too.. such a practical bag


----------



## frivofrugalista

PamK said:


> Kabuki Friday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4349617



[emoji7][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]love!!!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Been using this since I left Japan[emoji170]


----------



## bayborn

frivofrugalista said:


> Been using this since I left Japan[emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4352014


Have you seen the new bumbag, the all black one? I'm wondering if it is the same leather as this bag, which I love by the way.


----------



## Sunshine mama

frivofrugalista said:


> Been using this since I left Japan[emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4352014


Wowwweeeeeee! 
What a beauteeeeeee!!!!! 
What is this called pleaseeeee????


----------



## frivofrugalista

bayborn said:


> Have you seen the new bumbag, the all black one? I'm wondering if it is the same leather as this bag, which I love by the way.



Yes I believe it’s the same Shadow collection, so leather should be the same. I can’t wait o see in person! Absolutely obsessed with it.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Sunshine mama said:


> Wowwweeeeeee!
> What a beauteeeeeee!!!!!
> What is this called pleaseeeee????



Thank you. 
It’s the Monogram Shadow Nano bag, a Japan exclusive. You can see the other pieces in the collection online.


----------



## Sunshine mama

frivofrugalista said:


> Thank you.
> It’s the Monogram Shadow Nano bag, a Japan exclusive. You can see the other pieces in the collection online.


Thank you!


----------



## PamK

frivofrugalista said:


> [emoji7][emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]love!!!



Thank you, frivofrugalista!! [emoji173]️[emoji8]


----------



## a.s.h.l.e.y

Pochette Metis reverse with my Starbucks haul


----------



## Melfontana

a.s.h.l.e.y said:


> Pochette Metis reverse with my Starbucks haul
> 
> View attachment 4352504



I just received the same bag - it’s beautiful I can not wait to use it [emoji4]


----------



## Momof3ducklings

a.s.h.l.e.y said:


> Pochette Metis reverse with my Starbucks haul
> 
> View attachment 4352504


Beautiful LV bag!  Also those pink paper bags... may I ask where do you live??


----------



## a.s.h.l.e.y

Melfontana said:


> I just received the same bag - it’s beautiful I can not wait to use it [emoji4]


Yay!!! Congratulations! Today was her first time out. ☺️


----------



## a.s.h.l.e.y

Momof3ducklings said:


> Beautiful LV bag!  Also those pink paper bags... may I ask where do you live??


Thank you! I’m currently living in Japan. Every spring they release their cherry blossom collection. They go all out with drinkware, packaging, and their paper bags, I love it! Lol


----------



## Melfontana

a.s.h.l.e.y said:


> Yay!!! Congratulations! Today was her first time out. [emoji5]



It’s so beautiful and I love the little shoppers in the background [emoji4] are those from Starbucks?!?


----------



## a.s.h.l.e.y

Melfontana said:


> It’s so beautiful and I love the little shoppers in the background [emoji4] are those from Starbucks?!?


Thank you. Yes, Starbucks Japan ☺️


----------



## Melfontana

a.s.h.l.e.y said:


> Thank you. Yes, Starbucks Japan [emoji5]



I wish Starbucks released something similar over here, so beautiful and congratulations on your bag!


----------



## a.s.h.l.e.y

Melfontana said:


> I wish Starbucks released something similar over here, so beautiful and congratulations on your bag!


I wish they would too!


----------



## Momof3ducklings

a.s.h.l.e.y said:


> Thank you! I’m currently living in Japan. Every spring they release their cherry blossom collection. They go all out with drinkware, packaging, and their paper bags, I love it! Lol


Lucky you.  I wish I could go to Japan to get those SAKURA collection from Starbucks!


----------



## Kimber211

Out for quick errands. And by errands, I mean to Starbucks.


----------



## Momof3ducklings

Kimber211 said:


> Out for quick errands. And by errands, I mean to Starbucks.


I like your charm... has been debating on getting one!!!


----------



## a.s.h.l.e.y

Momof3ducklings said:


> Lucky you.  I wish I could go to Japan to get those SAKURA collection from Starbucks!


Next year will be my last time being able to get them unless we can extend for another tour. We love it out here and I look forward to this Sakura collection. Lol


----------



## nlcampa

Momof3ducklings said:


> View attachment 4347819
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 10 year old Mahina Solar Bleu Ciel with me today!  Haven’t use her for awhile!!!


Beautiful and in great condition!


----------



## glamourdoll.

Graceful PM


----------



## Green eyed girl_00

Heading to work...


----------



## Addicted to bags

Today's bag.


----------



## cheidel

My new to me Trevi GM riding with me today!!  She just arrived yesterday❣️❣️❣️


----------



## Hollie91999




----------



## Momof3ducklings

Heading to work with my Montaigne GM in Noir!!!


----------



## madzia

First time out with city steamer


----------



## ggirl

cheidel said:


> My new to me Trevi GM riding with me today!!  She just arrived yesterday❣️❣️❣️


Did you get your stamp at the new store in CP? Love it!


----------



## cheidel

ggirl said:


> Did you get your stamp at the new store in CP? Love it!


Yes at the new store in CP.  I just mailed the tag to them, and they hot stamped and mailed it back three days later.  Thank you!


----------



## shayna07

chillny96 said:


> May I ask what you did to get your vachetta this beautiful?  I have a new DA bag and would love to ensure my vachetta stays this beautiful!



Hello! I just use the bag. [emoji6] I don’t worry about rain and I set it by a window ever once in awhile. I have used alcohol free unsecured baby wipes to wipe it down before just to wipe off surface dirt. I don’t do that to Patina the bag faster although it may do that some. Just regular use of the bag will give you this beautiful honey color. Hope that helps!


----------



## fyn72

Off to a meet up at LV and lunch 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
today


----------



## Venessa84

This Amarante beauty riding shot gun


----------



## jillyfish108

Venessa84 said:


> This Amarante beauty riding shot gun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4358230


This is gorgeous what bag is this?


----------



## missconvy

jillyfish108 said:


> This is gorgeous what bag is this?



Amarante is my absolute favorite.


----------



## kbell

Venessa84 said:


> This Amarante beauty riding shot gun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4358230



Love this!


----------



## Venessa84

jillyfish108 said:


> This is gorgeous what bag is this?



Thank you! It's the Montebello. I think it came out in 2014 or 2015.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Some slgs.


----------



## fabuleux

madzia said:


> First time out with city steamer


Gorgeous!
o
r
g
e
o
u
s


----------



## Rikireads

madzia said:


> First time out with city steamer



It’s beautiful! [emoji162]


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Sunshine mama said:


> Some slgs.



Omgeeeeeee!!!! I tried buying this bag on Nordi, but couldn’t get it.  So happy you have one [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].


----------



## Sunshine mama

GeorginaLavender said:


> Omgeeeeeee!!!! I tried buying this bag on Nordi, but couldn’t get it.  So happy you have one [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].


Thank you GL! After having been sold out for quite sometime, it popped up on the Saks website and now I have it!


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you GL! After having been sold out for quite sometime, it popped up on the Saks website and now I have it!



Good tip!!!  I shall do some searching after my snack.


----------



## Scooch

Artsy in empriente Noir


----------



## Momof3ducklings

First time taking this brand new lady with me to a wedding!


----------



## Jetta




----------



## Sunshine mama

Momof3ducklings said:


> View attachment 4359469
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time taking this brand new lady with me to a wedding!


Ooohhhhh! So pretty! I really want this bag but I am afraid of color transfer. Will you be using only with lighter clothes?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Scooch said:


> View attachment 4359342
> 
> Artsy in empriente Noir


This bag looks like butter and squishy!!!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Me and my WTNF pochette running weekend errands before another blast of arctic air makes that less fun. [emoji6]


----------



## Scooch

Sunshine mama said:


> This bag looks like butter and squishy!!!



That’s exactly how it feels! It’s my Holy Grail!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Aliluvlv said:


> Me and my WTNF pochette running weekend errands before another blast of arctic air makes that less fun. [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4359884


Awww! Arctic blast isn't such a blast is it? 
You look cute with that bag though!


----------



## Momof3ducklings

Sunshine mama said:


> Ooohhhhh! So pretty! I really want this bag but I am afraid of color transfer. Will you be using only with lighter clothes?


Thanks for your advice!  I didn’t think about color transfer!  Will keep in mind!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Sunshine mama said:


> Awww! Arctic blast isn't such a blast is it?
> You look cute with that bag though![emoji2]


Lol thanks Sunshine!


----------



## fabuleux

My favorite LV scarf on the way to work this morning!


----------



## NWGal

My tuileries & agenda mm.


----------



## snibor

fabuleux said:


> View attachment 4362083
> 
> My favorite LV scarf on the way to work this morning!



And yellow beauty!  Love this.  I’ve been thinking I “need” a yellow bag.


----------



## fabuleux

snibor said:


> And yellow beauty!  Love this.  I’ve been thinking I “need” a yellow bag.


Yellow is fabulous. I loved the ad campaign with the yellow Alma in NYC.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Is it Friday yet?[emoji12]


----------



## Farfelue63

Sarah wallet Tuileries. Bon appétit !


----------



## frenchyo8

Farfelue63 said:


> Sarah wallet Tuileries. Bon appétit !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4364703



You’re making me hungry! Lol


----------



## Farfelue63

frenchyo8 said:


> You’re making me hungry! Lol


Ha ha,  it was done on purpose


----------



## MokeyLV

Needed some spring on this cold day


----------



## Mae002

My Neo Noe


----------



## Mae002

Mae002 said:


> My Neo Noe


 Oops, No pic! Signal is bad here. I will post pic later!


----------



## shayna07

Wearing this little cutie today!


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

Enjoying a beautiful day in S. Cal!


----------



## bagwhore808

AllisonFay said:


> View attachment 4365231
> 
> Enjoying a beautiful day in S. Cal!


Is this a speedy?


----------



## Addicted to bags

Graphite DE District PM today


----------



## WillWork4Fashion

bagwhore808 said:


> Is this a speedy?



It’s a Retiro NM


----------



## kbell

Looking at her makes me happy on this cold morning.


----------



## Misliz

This baby has not been out for a while.. Time to go and play[emoji173]️


----------



## Iamminda

Misliz said:


> View attachment 4365952
> 
> This baby has not been out for a while.. Time to go and play[emoji173]️



Oh Yay, you have this beauty too.  I think you are probably one of 3 or 4 TPFers with this lovely bag besides me — a small and special club, lol.


----------



## handbagobession

My tried and true Neverfull and Zippy our with me today for errands and client meetings.


----------



## babygirlloveLV

fyn72 said:


> Off to a meet up at LV and lunch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4358225
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> today


OMG Love your handbag


----------



## babygirlloveLV

fyn72 said:


> Speedy 30 Watercolor today [emoji177]


Beautiful Unicorn


----------



## pursula

My new Speedy b 30 with a reverse monogram strap. In lvoe.


----------



## Hotsauna

Speedy 25 sitting pretty.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Another Speedy is out and about.


----------



## 1gunro

My new girl ready for spring!


----------



## kbell

1gunro said:


> View attachment 4370244
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new girl ready for spring!



So pretty!


----------



## koolforkatz

1gunro said:


> View attachment 4370244
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new girl ready for spring!



So pretty... I am so tempted to buy this bag


----------



## 1gunro

kbell said:


> So pretty!



Thank you!


----------



## 1gunro

koolforkatz said:


> So pretty... I am so tempted to buy this bag



Thank you! Yeah, she's very easy to carry! Super light and comfortable crossbody too. Only drawback is no pockets, but I'm going to get an organizer to fix that issue!


----------



## cheidel

My passenger today, Cabas Mezzo!  Her first time out, enjoying the sun!


----------



## cheidel

Misliz said:


> View attachment 4365952
> 
> This baby has not been out for a while.. Time to go and play[emoji173]️


Gorgeous bag!


----------



## Fashionelle

Heatherv said:


> My ❤️ Tuileries


I have the same exact bag and colors and love it!!!!


----------



## Misliz

Iamminda said:


> Oh Yay, you have this beauty too.  I think you are probably one of 3 or 4 TPFers with this lovely bag besides me — a small and special club, lol.



Yeah! [emoji119][emoji119][emoji119]


----------



## PIPET83

[emoji813]️[emoji813]️[emoji813]️[emoji521][emoji521]


----------



## Nuuhhhcole

Taking her out for the first time today


----------



## katieny

It’s almost spring!


----------



## viewwing

PIPET83 said:


> View attachment 4373153
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji813]️[emoji813]️[emoji813]️[emoji521][emoji521]


This is an LV thread...


----------



## sad16480

First trip out!


----------



## Baglady777

MokeyLV said:


> Needed some spring on this cold day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4365106



This is such a pretty bag. There’s something so fresh about a bag in da.


----------



## PIPET83

viewwing said:


> This is an LV thread...



A jajaja sorry..


----------



## Tayyyraee

On our way to pick up dinner earlier


----------



## shayna07

Wearing this little cutie again today! I am loving the nano speedy so much!


----------



## frivofrugalista

shayna07 said:


> Wearing this little cutie again today! I am loving the nano speedy so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4373743



The mighty nano!!![emoji170]


----------



## Sarah03

Alma BB!


----------



## Soniaa

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 4373889
> 
> Alma BB!


Oooooo love black and pink combo (my nail colors)!!! I had this on my wishlist last year, then all of a sudden it was gone, just like that, without a warning


----------



## Sarah03

Soniaa said:


> Oooooo love black and pink combo (my nail colors)!!! I had this on my wishlist last year, then all of a sudden it was gone, just like that, without a warning



Thanks! I love it. Maybe you can find a pre-loved one!


----------



## Soniaa

shayna07 said:


> Wearing this little cutie again today! I am loving the nano speedy so much!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4373743


Wish they'd bring out a nano in de...with detachable straps...and perhaps less pricier than it's big sister


----------



## Sofialovesvintage

Out in this sunny day with my preloved neverfull [emoji295]️


----------



## MahoganyQT

Sofialovesvintage said:


> Out in this sunny day with my preloved neverfull [emoji295]️
> View attachment 4374054



Gorgeous patina!


----------



## viewwing




----------



## shayna07

Sofialovesvintage said:


> Out in this sunny day with my preloved neverfull [emoji295]️
> View attachment 4374054



Love the patina!


----------



## Meesh202

Sofialovesvintage said:


> Out in this sunny day with my preloved neverfull [emoji295]️
> View attachment 4374054


She looks so pretty with her sun kissed tan!


----------



## clarabellaZ

Good ole Reissue


----------



## Soniaa

clarabellaZ said:


> Good ole Reissue


This thread is for lv's


----------



## Soniaa

themeanreds said:


> Feeling the lvoe today ❤️
> View attachment 4340745


She's wearing a pearl necklace lol


----------



## Scooch

Back in Palermo GM, first time I. The new ride


----------



## Sarah03

Caissa Hobo!


----------



## LGGSZCA

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 4377292
> 
> Caissa Hobo!


Love the charm!


----------



## shayna07

What can I say.....I’m obsessed!


----------



## Sarah03

LGGSZCA said:


> Love the charm!



Thank you! It is from Kate Spade.


----------



## Sarah03

shayna07 said:


> What can I say.....I’m obsessed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4377422



So cute!!


----------



## Lvoe1238

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 4377292
> 
> Caissa Hobo!



Love this wish they brought it back


----------



## Melfontana

shayna07 said:


> What can I say.....I’m obsessed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4377422



Absolutely Adorable [emoji173]️


----------



## Purrsey

shayna07 said:


> What can I say.....I’m obsessed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4377422



Apparently I didn’t know speedy has this size haa. So cute! I have a 25 but I need to check this out. Can you share how much you can carry in it? Thanks.


----------



## shayna07

Purrsey said:


> Apparently I didn’t know speedy has this size haa. So cute! I have a 25 but I need to check this out. Can you share how much you can carry in it? Thanks.



It’s called the nano speedy. It’s very tiny but can fit more then you think. My mini pochette does fit but I’m not carrying it today.


----------



## Work_For_Purse

viewwing said:


> This is an LV thread...


LOL i guess we were not specific enough


----------



## pursula

Out for her maiden voyage with a new to me strap that I got an amazing deal on. Red matches the interior perfectly!


----------



## Loulouuk

pursula said:


> Out for her maiden voyage with a new to me strap that I got an amazing deal on. Red matches the interior perfectly!


I just bought this strap in Noir. It’s nice to change up straps on bags. It feels like a new bag


----------



## missconvy

pursula said:


> Out for her maiden voyage with a new to me strap that I got an amazing deal on. Red matches the interior perfectly!



She’s lovely [emoji5]may I ask what you took this pic with? It’s such good quality.


----------



## vivi__

Wore my new NeoNoe out today! Super excited about this bag. I love how it fits the exact amount that I normally put in larger totes, but the NeoNoe is much more compact.


----------



## pursula

missconvy said:


> She’s lovely [emoji5]may I ask what you took this pic with? It’s such good quality.



Thank you! I just used portrait mode on my iPhone XS Max. It comes in handy!


----------



## missconvy

Been using a couple different bags lately but the Neverfull just feels like home [emoji5]


----------



## Work_For_Purse

pursula said:


> Out for her maiden voyage with a new to me strap that I got an amazing deal on. Red matches the interior perfectly!


i have exactly same speedy and strap but i never use them.  It looks so good on other people but not mine somehow....


----------



## BettyLouboo

fabuleux said:


> My favorite LV scarf on the way to work this morning!



Love the scarf and the yellow! Is that scarf still available or an older style?


----------



## shayna07

Carrying my Noe’ GM today! Quite a change from the nano speedy. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




This beauty is from 1987.


----------



## fabuleux

BettyLouboo said:


> Love the scarf and the yellow! Is that scarf still available or an older style?


I don’t think it’s still available. It was called Monogram Slate. Look in the men’s collection. Great scarves there.


----------



## jayviebp

Happy me


----------



## LGGSZCA

vivi__ said:


> Wore my new NeoNoe out today! Super excited about this bag. I love how it fits the exact amount that I normally put in larger totes, but the NeoNoe is much more compact.


Would the TP 26 fit in here?


----------



## Johnpauliegal

jayviebp said:


> View attachment 4379327
> 
> 
> Happy me


Mind sharing


----------



## Johnpauliegal

LGGSZCA said:


> Would the TP 26 fit in here?



Maybe someone in the neonoe clubhouse will be able to answer your question.


----------



## mrs.JC

First day out to meet some clients downtown and to run some errands. [emoji4]


----------



## vivi__

LGGSZCA said:


> Would the TP 26 fit in here?



I don’t have one but I looked up the dimensions and it looks like it is smaller than my iPad, so it probably would fit in there, but I think it would take up quite a bit of space due to the width.


----------



## PIPET83

[emoji813]️[emoji813]️[emoji813]️


----------



## shayna07

Purrsey said:


> Apparently I didn’t know speedy has this size haa. So cute! I have a 25 but I need to check this out. Can you share how much you can carry in it? Thanks.



I’ll try to post a picture in the nano thread. I’ve been having troubles posting pictures on here lately.


----------



## jayviebp

Johnpauliegal said:


> Mind sharing



Ok


----------



## Fernsmum

On the train to London this morning


----------



## Meesh202

Bloomsbury PM on this raining/snowy Friday!

Smart purchase for me!


----------



## TraGiv

My passenger today is my new Neonoe.


----------



## cherrifoam

Cabas mezzo in the passengers seat today!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Spring has finally sprung! Waiting in line to wash winter off my car. [emoji1] Happy weekend everyone!


----------



## merc_g

took her along while I got a quick lunch in between packing up my house.


----------



## YClovesLV

Artsy Papyrus


----------



## BettyLouboo

Fernsmum said:


> On the train to London this morning [emoji4]



what a beauty! I would’ve been one of those ladies on the tube that wouldn’t have been able to walk away without giving you a compliment on it!


----------



## happygirl78

Riding with my NeoNoe today!


----------



## Fernsmum

BettyLouboo said:


> what a beauty! I would’ve been one of those ladies on the tube that wouldn’t have been able to walk away without giving you a compliment on it!


Oh thats really lovely of you to say


----------



## mrs.JC

Workhorse's first day.


----------



## EpiFanatic




----------



## PamK

Ready for spring today! [emoji259]


----------



## foreverbagslove

This bad boy [emoji23]


----------



## merc_g

foreverbagslove said:


> View attachment 4385397
> 
> This bad boy [emoji23]



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]

my dream bag. someday, someday....


----------



## skyqueen

New to me and all dressed up


----------



## themeanreds




----------



## TraGiv

Neonoe and Neverfull MM


----------



## Fashionelle

The sun is shining this week, so I decided to take out this beauty


----------



## viewwing

foreverbagslove said:


> View attachment 4385397
> 
> This bad boy [emoji23]


And here we go again....I’m sorry this is an LV thread.


----------



## Bags_4_life

foreverbagslove said:


> View attachment 4385397
> 
> This bad boy [emoji23]





viewwing said:


> And here we go again....I’m sorry this is an LV thread.



It’s a great picture, please post it here where it will be appreciated and drooled over 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/photo-of-your-chanel-in-the-passenger-seat.954807/page-100


----------



## Momof3ducklings

Just picked her up from LV Store to restitched the logo plate!!!


----------



## remainsilly

Backseat, on waterproof kurgo cover--
in case bag pees, when I drive scary


----------



## Bagsnlove

Took her out for the first time this year[emoji847]


----------



## ggirl




----------



## Rayrina95

Bought some time back but 1st time using.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Eva and I went searching for some flowers [emoji254]


----------



## Melfontana

Best Bag for Rainy Day Errands


----------



## BagsB4Bros

Love my Graceful! Keep telling myself I need to switch her out with one of my other bags but she’s my go-to.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Rayrina95 said:


> View attachment 4388459
> 
> 
> Bought some time back but 1st time using.


How do you like using this I never used mine either


----------



## mak1203

PamK said:


> Ready for spring today! [emoji259]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4385369


Such a fun bag!


----------



## mak1203

ggirl said:


> View attachment 4387775


Just love Empreinte MR


----------



## PamK

mak1203 said:


> Such a fun bag!



Thank you!! [emoji259]


----------



## mak1203

PamK said:


> Thank you!! [emoji259]


I recently bought this in the solid Indigo. Just love the Epi in this color.


----------



## ggirl

mak1203 said:


> Just love Empreinte MR


TY!!


----------



## fyn72

Trip to the city to LV [emoji7]


----------



## EpiFanatic

Good morning Boite...


----------



## LGGSZCA

EpiFanatic said:


> Good morning Boite...
> View attachment 4390969


I just ordered this! I am sooo excited to get her!


----------



## EpiFanatic

LGGSZCA said:


> I just ordered this! I am sooo excited to get her!



Post a reveal as soon as you do!  I love her more every day. I think she is sooooo the pretty, especially when you look at her shiny hardware. I am happy every time I look at her.


----------



## LGGSZCA

EpiFanatic said:


> Post a reveal as soon as you do!  I love her more every day. I think she is sooooo the pretty, especially when you look at her shiny hardware. I am happy every time I look at her.


I will.


----------



## merc_g

EpiFanatic said:


> Good morning Boite...
> View attachment 4390969



Soooo pretty! I contemplated getting her this weekend with my exchange, but I fell in love with something else before I got the chance to check her out. Such a beautiful bag! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## LGGSZCA

EpiFanatic said:


> Post a reveal as soon as you do!  I love her more every day. I think she is sooooo the pretty, especially when you look at her shiny hardware. I am happy every time I look at her.


It looks like she holds alot. What do you have inside?


----------



## EpiFanatic

LGGSZCA said:


> It looks like she holds alot. What do you have inside?






A cles, cardholder, 6 key ring holder, 2 pairs of glasses, remote control, iPhone 6+, make up bag and a bag of apples. [emoji4]. I don’t like to stuff it because I don’t like heavy bags. This bag is super photogenic. It always stays upright when you wear it. 

But if you wear jewelry on your dominant hand you may not like it. The zipper can rubbon my hand when I reach in. It doesn’t hurt cause it’s very soft. A con for some maybe. Not an issue for me.


----------



## mrs.JC

EpiFanatic said:


> Good morning Boite...
> View attachment 4390969


Such a beautiful bag!


----------



## LGGSZCA

EpiFanatic said:


> View attachment 4391952
> 
> 
> A cles, cardholder, 6 key ring holder, 2 pairs of glasses, remote control, iPhone 6+, make up bag and a bag of apples. [emoji4]. I don’t like to stuff it because I don’t like heavy bags. This bag is super photogenic. It always stays upright when you wear it.
> 
> But if you wear jewelry on your dominant hand you may not like it. The zipper can rubbon my hand when I reach in. It doesn’t hurt cause it’s very soft. A con for some maybe. Not an issue for me.


Wow that hold a lot ! I am very surprised! Good point about the jewelry on the dominant hand but I don't wear any on this hand.


----------



## Louisgyal37

Sprayed with AG and first day out to tan...


----------



## BonVoyageBaby

My new NF... with the coordinating shawl inside... and the big box I just picked up are the matching sandals!  Can’t wait to try them on.  FX they fit well... [emoji16]


----------



## LGGSZCA

BonVoyageBaby said:


> My new NF... with the coordinating shawl inside... and the big box I just picked up are the matching sandals!  Can’t wait to try them on.  FX they fit well... [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4394234


I would love to see a picture of the sandals. How do they fit? are they true to size?


----------



## mueyinter

My new springtime buddy!


----------



## JA_UK

Baggy PM riding shotgun today


----------



## TangerineKandy

Love this bag!!


----------



## Melfontana

Wearing a Bandeau for the first time [emoji173]️ need to practice a little more [emoji4]


----------



## 1LV




----------



## BonVoyageBaby

LGGSZCA said:


> I would love to see a picture of the sandals. How do they fit? are they true to size?


European sizing is so confusing for me.... Anyway, I am going to try on the next half size up.  These ones fit me, but *just*.


----------



## cheidel

Scooch said:


> Back in Palermo GM, first time I. The new ride
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4377141


Love this bag!  Still searching for a preloved one in good condition. Enjoy your beautiful bag!!!!


----------



## mcmrks




----------



## DamierEbene

Finally the sun is out and its time to take out the Azurs!


----------



## mrs.JC

Also brought out Azur for this sunny day of work errands.


----------



## Hatfield1313

Time to use this beauty since the weather is nicer.


----------



## tenKrat

Rosebery wallet (carried as a clutch) and key cles


----------



## Jeepgurl76

My Sperone with superstition pig charm!


----------



## TangerineKandy

Carrieshaver said:


> My Sperone with superstition pig charm!


Love the pig charm! So cute!!


----------



## themeanreds

Returning some library materials with my Speedy B 35 today


----------



## fyn72

Saintonge is in the passenger seat with me today [emoji177]


----------



## fyn72

Melfontana said:


> Wearing a Bandeau for the first time [emoji173]️ need to practice a little more [emoji4]
> View attachment 4396339


So pretty! The bandeau looks so beatiful on there


----------



## TangerineKandy

Off to work!


----------



## viewwing

Sat casual


----------



## TraGiv

Today’s passenger:


----------



## TraGiv

Yesterday’s passengers:


----------



## Hatfield1313

Today’s co pilot.


----------



## Misliz

Taking my good old Speedy 30 today.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

viewwing said:


> Sat casual
> View attachment 4402856


Wow. What a gorgeous color combo


----------



## Johnpauliegal

BonVoyageBaby said:


> My new NF... with the coordinating shawl inside... and the big box I just picked up are the matching sandals!  Can’t wait to try them on.  FX they fit well... [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4394234


The more I see this bag; 
the more I am wanting it.


----------



## Misliz

viewwing said:


> Sat casual
> View attachment 4402856



Wow! So dreamy this colour[emoji7]


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Sperone backpack is so pretty for nice sunny ☀️ days!


----------



## Bags_4_life

Carrieshaver said:


> Sperone backpack is so pretty for nice sunny ☀️ days!


Looks so cute with the pops of pink!


----------



## myluvofbags

Carrieshaver said:


> My Sperone with superstition pig charm!


Love the pig charm, goes well with azur.


----------



## myluvofbags

viewwing said:


> Sat casual
> View attachment 4402856


Omg, these colors are beautiful and perfect for spring! Do you have the color name?


----------



## Momof3ducklings




----------



## viewwing

myluvofbags said:


> Omg, these colors are beautiful and perfect for spring! Do you have the color name?


Hi, yes it’s Rose Boudoir Lie de Vin Creme. What a mouthful!


----------



## myluvofbags

viewwing said:


> Hi, yes it’s Rose Boudoir Lie de Vin Creme. What a mouthful! [emoji3]


Lol, yes it is, thank you!


----------



## LVtingting

Momof3ducklings said:


> View attachment 4404860



Nice! Epi last forever. What model is this?


----------



## ADreamDeferred

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 4377292
> 
> Caissa Hobo!


Nice! I've never heard of this one. Curious what year?


----------



## Sarah03

ADreamDeferred said:


> Nice! I've never heard of this one. Curious what year?



I purchased this in 2016


----------



## PIPET83

Love [emoji177]


----------



## aurore

On the road with my new wave camera bag [emoji7]


----------



## BettyLouboo

Carrieshaver said:


> Sperone backpack is so pretty for nice sunny [emoji295]️ days!



Ooh so pretty! I’ve been eyeing the Sperone BB for weeks but even that Sperone looks like a great size.


----------



## Lvoe1238

aurore said:


> On the road with my new wave camera bag [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4410901



I love this


----------



## merc_g

only her 2nd journey into the world on Saturday to LV to get a bandeau for her monogram sister.




My new bandeau:


----------



## Sunshine mama

Design overload but I liked it on that day.


----------



## AllthingsLV

viewwing said:


> Sat casual
> View attachment 4402856



This is gorgeous!!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
What bag is this?


----------



## viewwing

AllthingsLV said:


> This is gorgeous!!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> What bag is this?


Thank you! It’s the mylockme bb.


----------



## TangerineKandy

PM again today. Becoming my new daily passenger[emoji16]


----------



## MeepMeep67

First time out in the world getting some sun
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 ! My souvenir / summer bag. Loving it with my Speedy strap; the CA showed me how to do this when I purchased it. I can also wear crossbody with the other length of strap.


----------



## nvie

With a 13 year old passenger


----------



## Kitty157

My Spring fling- Noe BB on her first outing.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Kitty157 said:


> My Spring fling- Noe BB on her first outing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4411574


Beautiful [emoji170]


----------



## baghabitz34

Hyde park has been riding shotgun the last few days


----------



## Kitty157

Aliluvlv said:


> Beautiful [emoji170]


  Thx you!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Finally some nicer weather for this 3-year old.


----------



## cheidel

Kitty157 said:


> My Spring fling- Noe BB on her first outing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4411574


Very pretty!


----------



## TraGiv

Today’s passenger is:


----------



## spattiaccount

Shopping with my speedy 30.


----------



## Kitty157

cheidel said:


> Very pretty!



Thx you!


----------



## Lilybarb

Kitty157 said:


> My Spring fling- Noe BB on her first outing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4411574


Oooh gorgeous drawstring!


----------



## Baglady777

spattiaccount said:


> Shopping with my speedy 30.



Beautiful patina!


----------



## Kitty157

Lilybarb said:


> Oooh gorgeous drawstring!



Thxs!!


----------



## 23adeline

MINI CITY STEAMER


----------



## Sunshine mama

Alma BB denim rouge again. I love it so much!


----------



## viewwing

Sunshine mama said:


> Alma BB denim rouge again. I love it so much!


We don’t see this one very often! Nice!


----------



## Sunshine mama

viewwing said:


> We don’t see this one very often! Nice!


Thank you!


----------



## Momof3ducklings

Hi! It’s Jeune Fille in Epi Black (Vintage piece, 1990). Thanks


LVtingting said:


> Nice! Epi last forever. What model is this?


.


----------



## Luxlover13

I’m new to the forum but took out my Pochette Felicie today!


----------



## 23adeline

Mini City Steamer again in different car.\


----------



## themeanreds

37 years young Speedy 30 riding along with me today


----------



## Bjstew

Out running errands and using my Pochette Métis for the first time.


----------



## cherrifoam

Saintonge


----------



## TangerineKandy

Bjstew said:


> Out running errands and using my Pochette Métis for the first time.


Twins! I've been using mine all week! Love it!!


----------



## cheidel

Cabas Mezzo riding with me today.


----------



## designerdiva40

Alma BB keeping me company today.


----------



## fabuleux

23adeline said:


> Mini City Steamer again in different car.\
> View attachment 4413705


Gorgeous piece!


----------



## pree

My World Tour speedy


----------



## pree




----------



## Angel1879

Berri with me today.


----------



## 23adeline

Double V


----------



## frivofrugalista

23adeline said:


> Double V
> View attachment 4414680



Absolute beauty!


----------



## Meesh202

DE Totally MM

Riding shotgun today in the rain! Apparently with husky fur...


----------



## Loulouuk

One of my lvoes


----------



## aurore

Alma bb today [emoji173]️


----------



## SarkyCat

I finally have a car with presentable and clean seats... Alma BB going to the stables


----------



## Deleted member 20806




----------



## Nuuhhhcole

Perfect little companion


----------



## myluvofbags

Nuuhhhcole said:


> View attachment 4415092
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect little companion [emoji813]


So cute sitting in the seat.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Me with Alma BB denim rouge again..


----------



## honeymooon

New to me lockme [emoji177]


----------



## cheidel

My passenger today is my 29 year old Vintage Speedy 40!!!  Love her!


----------



## 23adeline

Speedy Empreinte


----------



## merc_g

23adeline said:


> Speedy Empreinte
> View attachment 4417352



tdf!! I wish I’d gotten my hands on that one. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## myluvofbags

23adeline said:


> Speedy Empreinte
> View attachment 4417352


Twins! I like how you have it all decked out!


----------



## innocent_eyes

Both my bag and I are passengers today.


----------



## frivofrugalista

innocent_eyes said:


> View attachment 4417405
> 
> 
> Both my bag and I are passengers today.



Beautiful!


----------



## PamK

innocent_eyes said:


> View attachment 4417405
> 
> 
> Both my bag and I are passengers today.



Gorgeous passenger!! Love the color [emoji173]️


----------



## fabuleux

SarkyCat said:


> I finally have a car with presentable and clean seats... Alma BB going to the stables
> View attachment 4415055


I love this color combo!


----------



## TangerineKandy

Running errands!


----------



## Sunshine mama

TangerineKandy said:


> Running errands!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4417780


Ooooo .  Love the bright card organizer!


----------



## Sunshine mama

innocent_eyes said:


> View attachment 4417405
> 
> 
> Both my bag and I are passengers today.


CLASSY  all the way!


----------



## TangerineKandy

Sunshine mama said:


> Ooooo .  Love the bright card organizer![emoji813]


Me too!! Haha[emoji16]


----------



## reginaPhalange

Drinks after a long week (it’s only Monday[emoji6])


----------



## 23adeline

City Steamer EPI Denim on a rainy day


----------



## fyn72

23adeline said:


> City Steamer EPI Denim on a rainy day
> View attachment 4418187



Yet another amazing bag [emoji7] soo many beauties you have!


----------



## shayna07

My cute little nano speedy [emoji7] I can’t wait until she Patinas!


----------



## Sunshine mama

shayna07 said:


> My cute little nano speedy [emoji7] I can’t wait until she Patinas!
> 
> View attachment 4418659


Lucky!! Was it hard to get?


----------



## baghabitz34

23adeline said:


> City Steamer EPI Denim on a rainy day
> View attachment 4418187


What a beauty!


----------



## shayna07

Sunshine mama said:


> Lucky!! Was it hard to get?



Hi!! I actually didn’t know this bag was hard to get. I was on a trip on my phone and it just happened to say place in cart on the website.
Website stalking does work for sure


----------



## Kaoli

Palm Springs Mini [emoji76]


----------



## GLRlv

First outing with my new Neonoe


----------



## GLRlv

GLRlv said:


> First outing with my new Neonoe



Photo didn’t post


----------



## Sunshine mama

Alma BB Denim Rouge again. Love the colors sooo much!


----------



## monkey88

My lovely BB!


----------



## pursula

Speedy B 30 all ready for summer with her new bandeaus and charm. Also got a wonderful organizer from the same seller on Mercari.


----------



## Charlottegyd

A Sperone Afternoon wirh the kids in my Jeep Wrangler! I felt bad to the bone!.. Love this backpack.. so feminine!


----------



## myluvofbags

Pochette Metis and pocket organizer


----------



## frivofrugalista

myluvofbags said:


> Pochette Metis and pocket organizer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4421958



Love the pop of colour in the PO!


----------



## AnnaJade

It’s a sperone day for me! The sun is finally shining in the Midwest!


----------



## RAEDAY

Alma BB in Epi Electric riding shotgun with me after picking up my first Cartier piece for my 30th Birthday! [emoji173]️


----------



## TangerineKandy

myluvofbags said:


> Pochette Metis and pocket organizer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4421958


Love!!! Bandeau twins!!! Also bag and PO twins, just in different colours![emoji16]


----------



## myluvofbags

frivofrugalista said:


> Love the pop of colour in the PO!


Me too! I preordered and when it came in I was sold.


----------



## myluvofbags

TangerineKandy said:


> Love!!! Bandeau twins!!! Also bag and PO twins, just in different colours![emoji16]


Yay, twins!


----------



## 23adeline

baghabitz34 said:


> What a beauty!





fyn72 said:


> Yet another amazing bag [emoji7] soo many beauties you have!



Thank you! That's why I have to love them equally


----------



## 23adeline

Cluny BB and me at passenger seat


----------



## 23adeline

Milla again


----------



## 23adeline

Capucines Cloudy


----------



## myluvofbags

23adeline said:


> Cluny BB and me at passenger seat
> View attachment 4422143


What color is this? I love it.


----------



## 23adeline

myluvofbags said:


> What color is this? I love it.


Metallic grey


----------



## 23adeline

myluvofbags said:


> What color is this? I love it.


Now I remember, it's Cluny BB EPI Platine


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Cluny BB and me at passenger seat
> View attachment 4422143


Oooooooooooh! I love everything about this!


----------



## Meesh202

Epi Neverfull black with hot pink


----------



## Bags_4_life

cheidel said:


> My passenger today is my 29 year old Vintage Speedy 40!!!  Love her!


Great picture, I love that it’s hanging off the seat as it’s so big!


----------



## LVlover13

Taking this little one out with me today. Just so easy to carry and it's super cute!


----------



## Melfontana

To big for passenger seat [emoji2]


I ordered the On The Go in the Giant Monogram yesterday on-line before 12 and had it shipped to store - It arrived today [emoji4]


----------



## cheidel

Bags_4_life said:


> Great picture, I love that it’s hanging off the seat as it’s so big!


Thank you!!!  I love big bags.


----------



## myluvofbags

23adeline said:


> Now I remember, it's Cluny BB EPI Platine


Thank you


----------



## SarkyCat

Bento Box on a sunny day


----------



## myluvofbags

SarkyCat said:


> Bento Box on a sunny day
> View attachment 4423361


Great looking bag, don't see this one often.


----------



## Melfontana

SarkyCat said:


> Bento Box on a sunny day
> View attachment 4423361



This bag is beautiful [emoji173]️


----------



## frivofrugalista

SarkyCat said:


> Bento Box on a sunny day
> View attachment 4423361



A rare sighting![emoji7]


----------



## merc_g

SarkyCat said:


> Bento Box on a sunny day
> View attachment 4423361



beautiful! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Kaoli

raedaybaby said:


> Alma BB in Epi Electric riding shotgun with me after picking up my first Cartier piece for my 30th Birthday! [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4422012



Happy Birthday! I just turned 30 as well... and I got Cartier love bracelet to celebrate, what did you get?


----------



## 23adeline

Red Alma Malletage PM


----------



## LVmyakita

Riding next to me today....NeoNoe BB


----------



## myluvofbags

23adeline said:


> Red Alma Malletage PM
> View attachment 4424013


Love the colors and all that puffiness.


----------



## myluvofbags

LVmyakita said:


> Riding next to me today....NeoNoe BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4424524


Great color combo, made me smile looking at it.


----------



## 23adeline

Alma Night Light


----------



## Charlottegyd

Going for a ride with this new beauty![emoji4]


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Red Alma Malletage PM
> View attachment 4424013


Breathtaking!


----------



## annabelle o

Top down kinda day. She’s working on her tan, lol


----------



## frivofrugalista

First of many as my sidekick...


----------



## Sunshine mama

frivofrugalista said:


> First of many as my sidekick...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4425689


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Bag_Lady_75

My new Saintonge riding shotgun. I’m in love with her!


----------



## SohviAnneli

My favorite right now, LV pochette metis in black empreinte leather!


----------



## TangerineKandy

SohviAnneli said:


> My favorite right now, LV pochette metis in black empreinte leather! [emoji813][emoji3]
> View attachment 4425990


This is my favourite right now too! Can't stop taking it out!!


----------



## RAEDAY

Kaoli said:


> Happy Birthday! I just turned 30 as well... and I got Cartier love bracelet to celebrate, what did you get?


Thank you!  Happy 30th Birthday to you also and congratulations on your bracelet--such an amazing choice!!   I got myself the classic Love ring in YG.  Can't wait to go back for the bracelet and small JUC ring!


----------



## Aliluvlv

frivofrugalista said:


> First of many as my sidekick...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4425689


Love! [emoji173]


----------



## frivofrugalista

Aliluvlv said:


> Love! [emoji173]



[emoji170][emoji170]


----------



## k5ml3k

SarkyCat said:


> Bento Box on a sunny day
> View attachment 4423361



Idk why but I [emoji173]️ [emoji173]️[emoji173]️ this bag!!


----------



## MeepMeep67

SohviAnneli said:


> My favorite right now, LV pochette metis in black empreinte leather!
> View attachment 4425990


 mine too!!


----------



## 23adeline

Astrid


----------



## Bags_4_life

Epi is perfect for the typical London weather today


----------



## 23adeline

Tote W


----------



## myluvofbags

Bags_4_life said:


> Epi is perfect for the typical London weather today [emoji813]
> 
> View attachment 4426747


Twins! I have this beautiful vintage baby in blue.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sacrilege???
My LV strap/luggage tag with another brand bag! (My Frankenstein boite chapeau souple!)


----------



## OCMomof3

LVmyakita said:


> Riding next to me today....NeoNoe BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4424524


Aww!  I have the regular size, navy blue with red (Coquelicot).  This one is so cute, and I love the color combo!


----------



## OCMomof3

SarkyCat said:


> Bento Box on a sunny day
> View attachment 4423361


Fabulous!!!!


----------



## LL777

Reverse Monogram Speedy


----------



## zeronohiya

LL777 said:


> Reverse Monogram Speedy



How are you liking this bag??? Would you mind posting more pics? Thanks!


----------



## 23adeline

Using my older bag - Soft Lockit


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

My 22-year old Speedy 25 and new ZCP at the gas station [emoji7]


----------



## Sunshine mama

LVintage_LVoe said:


> My 22-year old Speedy 25 and new ZCP at the gas station [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4428711


Your speedy looks awesome!


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Sunshine mama said:


> Your speedy looks awesome!


Thank you SM for the sweet words! [emoji4] I love her more and more as she ages [emoji847]


----------



## Sunshine mama

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Thank you SM for the sweet words! [emoji4] I love her more and more as she ages [emoji847]


Did you do anything special to your vachetta to keep it looking so clean and beautiful?


----------



## graduatedLV

speedy b 30 on its way home from the lv store


----------



## myluvofbags

LVintage_LVoe said:


> My 22-year old Speedy 25 and new ZCP at the gas station [emoji7]


Wonderful patina on your bag.


----------



## Pursedesbenz

mrs.JC said:


> Also brought out Azur for this sunny day of work errands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4398096



Full LV! love it


----------



## Pursedesbenz

Hatfield1313 said:


> Time to use this beauty since the weather is nicer.
> View attachment 4399279



Omg this is gorgeous


----------



## Pursedesbenz

fyn72 said:


> Saintonge is in the passenger seat with me today [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4402306



This is so cute!!!


----------



## Bunny_in_Love

On the passenger seat with the cute NeoNoe BB [emoji4]


----------



## 23adeline

Is time for one of my SC to go out, she has been staying in dust bag for too long.


----------



## Sunshinee123

Perfect weather to take my favorite pm azur out for a drive! I love the contrast in color with the small Catogram Kirigami [emoji7]


----------



## fyn72

23adeline said:


> Is time for one of my SC to go out, she has been staying in dust bag for too long.
> View attachment 4429524


----------



## aurore

23adeline said:


> Is time for one of my SC to go out, she has been staying in dust bag for too long.
> View attachment 4429524



What a beauty [emoji177]


----------



## mrsinsyder

Catogram speedy along with my foster kitties who go back to the shelter today


----------



## LVjessCC

First day out with my newest baby


----------



## misstrine85

I’m on the passengerseat with my vintage Speedy 35


----------



## ChanelCanuck

Accented by the moody lighting of my parkade, off to work with my new (to me) Twist and Renzo Messenger!


----------



## aslanyanira

Here’s my passenger


----------



## fyn72

Brittany [emoji177]


----------



## themeanreds

I'm in the passenger seat with my latest vintage LV - the Monceau in black epi leather from the year 2000


----------



## Sunshine mama

themeanreds said:


> I'm in the passenger seat with my latest vintage LV - the Monceau in black epi leather from the year 2000
> View attachment 4431750


B eeuti ful!


----------



## melovepurse

Doing errands with my Monogram Boite Chapeau Souple! Bought this some time ago and I’m just now using for the first time!


----------



## 23adeline

V Tote


----------



## ASL4Allie

Pochette Accessoires and getting a real Texan breakfast after dropping off the kids to school


----------



## Pursedesbenz

Bunny_in_Love said:


> On the passenger seat with the cute NeoNoe BB [emoji4]



Omg I love this bag


----------



## Pursedesbenz

23adeline said:


> Is time for one of my SC to go out, she has been staying in dust bag for too long.
> View attachment 4429524



So gorgeous!


----------



## Pursedesbenz

Sunshinee123 said:


> View attachment 4429540
> 
> 
> Perfect weather to take my favorite pm azur out for a drive! I love the contrast in color with the small Catogram Kirigami [emoji7]



OMG I’ve been trying to get my hands on the Catogram Kirigami!! Love it [emoji176]


----------



## Pursedesbenz

aslanyanira said:


> Here’s my passenger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4431263



One of the best to have!


----------



## Pursedesbenz

ChanelCanuck said:


> Accented by the moody lighting of my parkade, off to work with my new (to me) Twist and Renzo Messenger!
> 
> View attachment 4431252



Beautiful!


----------



## PamK

Hoping Summer Trunks can make some better weather appear! [emoji274]


----------



## LGGSZCA

melovepurse said:


> Doing errands with my Monogram Boite Chapeau Souple! Bought this some time ago and I’m just now using for the first time!
> 
> View attachment 4432021
> View attachment 4432032


I have the same bag.. I love it!!!! Love your charms!


----------



## MooMooVT

My NF MM out for her first flight! I was nervous so I used a nylon tote on the yucky floor. I know, I’m fairly anal retentive! I don’t mind patina, but I hate funk! This flight is making me want a GM. My MM is stuffed! But I did fit it all.


----------



## TraGiv

Today’s passenger:


----------



## jaserendipituy

23adeline said:


> Is time for one of my SC to go out, she has been staying in dust bag for too long.
> View attachment 4429524


Gorgeous bag; i so want it


----------



## myluvofbags

Alma bb for today.


----------



## 5purse1234

Sunshine mama said:


> Design overload but I liked it on that day.



Wow, I LOVE the chain!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

5purse1234 said:


> Wow, I LOVE the chain!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Nancy in VA

mrsinsyder said:


> Catogram speedy along with my foster kitties who go back to the shelter today
> 
> View attachment 4429900


Thanks for helping kitties - I have the Catogram speedy and still have not used it yet!  I should use it - it looks so nice -


----------



## Cas321

New PSM in mono on the way home [emoji847]


----------



## Tayyyraee

Graceful MMs maiden voyage


----------



## themeanreds

It was a rainy morning where I am and this was the perfect bag today


----------



## Sunshine mama

themeanreds said:


> It was a rainy morning where I am and this was the perfect bag today
> View attachment 4434518


So pretty! I love this strap with your bag ! I'm gonna try this look with my noir epi alma bb.


----------



## Kaoli

My favorite backpack!


----------



## merc_g

out for her maiden voyage!


----------



## 23adeline

Foxy Fur charm


----------



## 23adeline

Lockme II


----------



## Bags_4_life

Little pops of colour today


----------



## Louisgyal37

Work bag of the week...


----------



## Tayyyraee

Louisgyal37 said:


> Work bag of the week...
> View attachment 4439977


The vachetta on your GM still looks so new!


----------



## Loulouuk

Sun is out!


----------



## LVjessCC

Sunny day means Damier Azur! First day out with my graceful


----------



## LucyLaLaLVoer

LVjessCC said:


> Sunny day means Damier Azur! First day out with my graceful
> View attachment 4440901



I miss my graceful so much Definitely buying another one in the fall!


----------



## 23adeline

Yesterday, City Steamer Mini


Today's


----------



## Tayyyraee

When you don’t feel like cooking, you pick up B-Dubs!


----------



## fyn72

NF my passenger today, in my partners HSV Ute as my cars battery is dead


----------



## Louisgyal37

Time for some grub!!!!


----------



## blondiekinz

Speedy B 25 in damier ebene. 

First time in the passenger seat and in the rain! I'm glad it's so carefree.


----------



## myluvofbags

LVjessCC said:


> Sunny day means Damier Azur! First day out with my graceful
> View attachment 4440901


Yay, twins! I just took mine out also. I'm not normally a hobo bag gal but must say this was comfortable and easy to use. The azur is such a happy print.


----------



## Tayyyraee

Odeon and I are in the passenger seat while Fiancé drives us home from a day in San Francisco


----------



## mrsinsyder

Giving vivienne another shot


----------



## PamK

mrsinsyder said:


> Giving vivienne another shot
> 
> View attachment 4445009


Wow! Vivid looks great with blue denim!! Hope she works out! ❤️


----------



## PamK

PamK said:


> Wow! Vivid looks great with blue denim!! Hope she works out! ❤️


Vivienne, that is!


----------



## 23adeline

Rose Des Vent first time going to work


----------



## Lolly

@23adeline - I love that bag. It looks so pretty out and about!


----------



## Quartermillion

I love her


----------



## EJsMommy1

Decided to keep her - Neverfull MM


----------



## ai5hah

Siena pm


----------



## 23adeline

Lolly said:


> @23adeline - I love that bag. It looks so pretty out and about!


Thank you! It is a very pretty bag and I'm still using it today


----------



## Lolly

Got this pre loved 25 yesterday in the mail. I am so in love!!!


----------



## mrsinsyder

Still not sure how I feel about this bag but it’s growing on me.


----------



## Sunshine mama

mrsinsyder said:


> Still not sure how I feel about this bag but it’s growing on me.
> 
> View attachment 4446927


It’s so cute with the catogram inside!


----------



## Sunshine mama

mrsinsyder said:


> Giving vivienne another shot
> 
> View attachment 4445009


What a PERFECT pairing!! Love it sooo much.


----------



## cwool

Quick errands using mono PA with MCraft strap and dg coin card holder


----------



## myluvofbags

mrsinsyder said:


> Giving vivienne another shot
> 
> View attachment 4445009


Yay, she looks perfect with your Alma bb print.


----------



## cwool

I posted this y'day in the Starbucks thread but it fits here too (caramel ribbon crunch frappuccino w soy)


----------



## AndreaM99




----------



## PrincessBala

Neverfull GM- Pochette double zip. I am using my marine rouge Métis strap as I don’t like chains. I attached the chain to my metro train card cardholder(coach). Beyond perfect.


----------



## Iamminda

DA is great for summer time (or really any time) .


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> DA is great for summer time (or really any time) .


This is soooo lovely! Especially with the pretty charm!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> This is soooo lovely! Especially with the pretty charm!!!



Thanks so much SSSSSSM .  I should use this bag more often, lol


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> DA is great for summer time (or really any time) .


It's wonderful to see your lovely Azure tote bag in action, sweet IM It's so refreshing for June. And btw your vachetta looks pristine!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> It's wonderful to see your lovely Azure tote bag in action, sweet IM It's so refreshing for June. And btw your vachetta looks pristine!



Thanks very much V .  The vachetta is in decent shape but it is patina-ing on its own even though I don’t take it out often (I prefer light/new vachetta, lol).


----------



## paula3boys

cwool said:


> Quick errands using mono PA with MCraft strap and dg coin card holder


How are you liking your coin card holder? How much do you carry inside it?


----------



## PamK

paula3boys said:


> How are you liking your coin card holder? How much do you carry inside it?


I responded to you in another thread, but I love mine! I’m usually a Zippy wallet girl, but this really holds all of what I need, and it’s great for smaller bags!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Finally used my UK Speedy to a meetup after a year on the shelf!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> DA is great for summer time (or really any time) .


I don't remember this bag of yours, my friend.   It is so pretty and practical and your charm is too cute for words.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> I don't remember this bag of yours, my friend.   It is so pretty and practical and your charm is too cute for words.



Thanks so much, sweet DM


----------



## shayna07

My gorgeous giant mono speedy b in reverse


----------



## sera3m45

Finally took the new Saintonge out today


----------



## enshogirl

It’s finally stopped raining here, so I celebrated by taking out my Damier Azur Neverfull GM. I forgot how big this bag is. I had to tuck in the sides as I wasn’t carrying much today.


----------



## Cocoabean

Tayyyraee said:


> View attachment 4441941
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you don’t feel like cooking, you pick up B-Dubs!





Louisgyal37 said:


> Time for some grub!!!!
> View attachment 4442923



I am feeling a new thread in these photos..."What is Your LV Bringing you For Dinner?"

Maybe I am just hungry. Beautiful bags.


----------



## MooMooVT

sera3m45 said:


> Finally took the new Saintonge out today
> View attachment 4451635


Love that GTI as well


----------



## TangerineKandy

My passenger today! Haven't carried this in a while.


----------



## PJ18

First time posting, long time lurking and admiring!  It was supposed to be a rainy day, so it was the perfect opportunity for Speedy 30 DE.  She is also hanging out with my favorite work bag, my Lo & Sons OMG bag. Have a great Friday!


----------



## dmmiller

PJ18 said:


> First time posting, long time lurking and admiring!  It was supposed to be a rainy day, so it was the perfect opportunity for Speedy 30 DE.  She is also hanging out with my favorite work bag, my Lo & Sons OMG bag. Have a great Friday!


How do you like your OMG?  Is it big enough for work stuff and a lunch?


----------



## PJ18

dmmiller said:


> How do you like your OMG?  Is it big enough for work stuff and a lunch?


I absolutely love my OMG bag!  I primarily use it for travel as my personal item.  I can fit an unbelievable amount of goodies in this bag without it being cumbersome.  I would definitely recommend it.  I was undecided for the longest about OMG vs O.G. and this has suited my needs perfectly. 

You can for sure fit work items (laptop / iPad etc) and a lunch, no problem.


----------



## iuvcoach

Métis and today’s accessories


----------



## Sunshine mama

Me + cute Alma BB


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Me + cute Alma BB


Cute SM and cute Alma


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Cute SM and cute Alma


Thank you!


----------



## AnnaSteurer

Favourite bag and favourite dinner  perfect combo


----------



## Purselover724

iuvcoach said:


> Métis and today’s accessories


Can I ask where that awesome add to cart pouch is from??


----------



## Melfontana

Love this ....


----------



## blondiekinz

Speedy B 25 on this sunny day!


----------



## Lasomaha

Reverse Speedy!


----------



## Mrs. D.S.




----------



## LGGSZCA

Melfontana said:


> Love this ....


I have this bag and I love it.


----------



## iuvcoach

Purselover724 said:


> Can I ask where that awesome add to cart pouch is from??


Redbubble


----------



## Purselover724

iuvcoach said:


> Redbubble


Thanks!!!


----------



## LV_BB

It’s been awhile since I used one of my LV bags, finally had a free day to run errands


----------



## KMLpurseaddict

Snapped this pic the other day. Sun was shining, my Neverfull MM was looking extra radiant with the Big Cats charm picking up the interior color. ❤️


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Changed handbags last night and decided to pull this one out. Still love my Pochette Metis as much now as I did when I first got her.


----------



## KristenG

My brand new Néonoé noir. Just got her on Sunday.


----------



## fabuleux

LV_BB said:


> It’s been awhile since I used one of my LV bags, finally had a free day to run errands
> 
> View attachment 4458327


Love this little hat box!!


----------



## LV_BB

fabuleux said:


> Love this little hat box!!



Thank you! I reach for her the most, easily goes with any outfit.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

KristenG said:


> My brand new Néonoé noir. Just got her on Sunday.



Love the Neonoe shape! She’s a beauty!


----------



## shayna07

My speedy mono giant again! I’m in love and can not switch out of this bag! This size is perfect for work too!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Riding shotgun to a meeting on a lovely Friday!


----------



## eggz716

My new graceful PM ❤️


----------



## Helen MacDonald

On the train today


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> DA is great for summer time (or really any time) .


 I've missed seeing this bag!  Such a beautiful print and your charm is perfect for it M! Love the light patina too!



frivofrugalista said:


> Finally used my UK Speedy to a meetup after a year on the shelf!


 Love this bag! So great to see it again!


----------



## reginaPhalange

Quick stop @ LV earlier this week with my Pochette Metis


----------



## fyn72

Speedy b 25


----------



## keishapie1973

Neverfull MM....


----------



## sweetpea_2009

My Georges BB accompanied me to the office on this glorious Monday 

Opted to use it as a top handle today.


----------



## designer1

To think I was gonna sell her! 
Beautiful Noe GM with slider.


----------



## Lizjess

Out doing some shopping


----------



## zethhhh24

Came to work with me today


----------



## atlpeach

It’s a classic monogram Speedy 30 day.  Love this little bag with all her swag!


----------



## MmeM124

MWT Neverfull pouch on the way to my sons’s first little league playoff game! Go Cubs!


----------



## MmeM124

Picking up a new inflatable pool... this is my most recent acquisition and I feel bad for my others as she’s my favorite for sure...

She should be getting a matching key pouch today too #spoiled


----------



## atlpeach

Meeting clients on this beautiful day with my DA Artsy and her mix and match accoutrements.  Such a gorgeous, special handbag!


----------



## nvie

Today’s passenger


----------



## Aliluvlv

On the way home from work, playing peekaboo with the sun.


----------



## Fari81

Chillin on a rainy day


----------



## LL777

My companion for today


----------



## Love_N_Lune

On her way to first brunch


----------



## sweetpea_2009

LL777 said:


> My companion for today



Gorgeous handbag!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Brunch and retail therapy with friends earlier today


----------



## atlpeach

Out shopping with my workhorse handbag - the DE Neverfull GM.  Love the ease and versatility of this bag!


----------



## blondiekinz

My Canada Day companion. Got some snacks.


----------



## MmeM124

blondiekinz said:


> View attachment 4477545
> 
> My Canada Day companion. Got some snacks.


All dressed and ketchup chips I hope!!


----------



## blondiekinz

MmeM124 said:


> All dressed and ketchup chips I hope!!


Dill pickle lol. Not a fan of ketchup or all dressed. 

I did pick up a Caramilk bar though!


----------



## LVjessCC

Took out my mono PA today, perfect for quick errands!


----------



## Prsgrl

Her first trip out of the house!


----------



## Emsidee

On my way with the onthego reverse and the catogram dog charm


----------



## scarlet555

23adeline said:


> Rose Des Vent first time going to work
> View attachment 4445585


Is this the PM or MM?  Would love to see a modeling picture!  This is so beautiful and understated and underrated.


----------



## serybrazil

just a few hours ago picking up hubby from the airport!


----------



## LVLOYAL12




----------



## sweetpea_2009

LVLOYAL12 said:


>



Lovely!


----------



## fyn72

Neonoe my passenger today


----------



## Yodabest

Out for a ride with Ms. Blanche BB enjoying some self time


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Finally took this bag out for the first time yesterday to lunch with my beautiful mom! I haven’t played with the varying strap length yet. It’s been left the way my CA adjusted it. Look forward to seeing how I can change the look by moving the strap around. It holds more that it looks like it can. Love the unique shape


----------



## Work_For_Purse

Happy Monday (Double post on what are u carrying..,)


----------



## atlpeach

Quick Starbucks run with mono PA.  I wear her crossbody with my Pochette Métis strap.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

atlpeach said:


> View attachment 4484151
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick Starbucks run with mono PA.  I wear her crossbody with my Pochette Métis strap.



Love it!!


----------



## atlpeach

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Love it!!


Thank you!


----------



## dmmiller

Took Artsy out today in a rainstorm to test the Apple Guard treatment she received over the weekend.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

dmmiller said:


> View attachment 4484259
> 
> Took Artsy out today in a rainstorm to test the Apple Guard treatment she received over the weekend.



How did she do? Hoping the Apple Guard did it’s job!


----------



## dmmiller

atlsweetpea11 said:


> How did she do? Hoping the Apple Guard did it’s job!


She did really well.  I think I got one really small dot on the underside of the handle - I would have sworn that I covered the whole handle with AG when I sprayed it twice.


----------



## epeLV

Bucked in!


----------



## 1LV

The sweet little PM.


----------



## Loulou1234

I have had her for 5 days and today is the first outing...headed to work and the post office later! I am really hoping the leather softens as it is a bit stiff right now. I should probably take the plastic off the hardware


----------



## mrsinsyder

Snek!


----------



## 1LV

mrsinsyder said:


> Snek!
> 
> View attachment 4486844


So pretty! Love the khaki. Congrats


----------



## KLP2015

I carry my Iena about 99% of the time. Love her!!


----------



## Work_For_Purse

Loulou1234 said:


> I have had her for 5 days and today is the first outing...headed to work and the post office later! I am really hoping the leather softens as it is a bit stiff right now. I should probably take the plastic off the hardware


So pretty!  I just love Marine Rouge empreinte.  I have a speedy b in this but PM is cute also.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Me holding my Alma BB.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Adore the Alma style. This gal and I are starting our weekend early! Happy Friday!


----------



## noahhoke

Found a few pics of bags in my passenger seat!

1.  Goyard St. Louis in Black Goyardine/Black Leather Trim & Handles
2.  Gucci GG Signature Black Leather Backpack in the larger size
3.  Louis Vuitton Neverfull GM Damier Ebene
4.  Louis Vuitton Neverfull GM Monogram


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Me holding my Alma BB.



Beautiful SSSM — both your bag and your bag-holder (aka, your lovely gams )


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful SSSM — both your bag and your bag-holder (aka, your lovely gams )


. Thank you IM!  I love good lighting and good angles!!!


----------



## atlpeach

Out grocery shopping on this gorgeous day with Gracie, my mono Graceful MM.  Love how “smushy” she has become. ❤️


----------



## LL777

On the way from work


----------



## OCMomof3

Loulou1234 said:


> I have had her for 5 days and today is the first outing...headed to work and the post office later! I am really hoping the leather softens as it is a bit stiff right now. I should probably take the plastic off the hardware



It will!  Empreinte leather takes on a wonderful, supple feel over time.


----------



## Melfontana

On a Bloomingdale’s Run - Catching some Sunshine . This little bag makes me


----------



## Bridgidu

Train ride with my nano


----------



## Kuschelnudde

Trip to my mother. District pm.


----------



## Melfontana

I can not get enough of this little bag 
Perfect for Summer Time


----------



## Iamminda

First day out with this one, paired with my little Pomme cutie


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> First day out with this one, paired with my little Pomme cutie


Cute x Gorgeous = Corgeous²


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Cute x Gorgeous = Corgeous²



Love it — I will start using this new word soon .  Thanks SM


----------



## fyn72

Off to a car show in my 68 Camaro


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Love it — I will start using this new word soon .  Thanks SM


I grape-ly appreciate it!


----------



## tenKrat

Dora MM


----------



## Sunshine mama

tenKrat said:


> Dora MM
> View attachment 4495334


Looks divine tenKrat!


----------



## MmeM124

tenKrat said:


> Dora MM
> View attachment 4495334



Love this one!!


----------



## for3v3rz

Went shopping with my Petit Noe


----------



## Tayyyraee

Graceful and I on the way home after a productive day of working in the classroom  and getting it ready for my new batch of students!
Back to work in a week and a half!


----------



## noahhoke

I cheated on Louis Vuitton.  Today my Birkin 35 Gold Togo was in my passenger seat.


----------



## mdcx

noahhoke said:


> I cheated on Louis Vuitton.  Today my Birkin 35 Gold Togo was in my passenger seat.


Lovely! This bag always makes me think of the movie Blue Jasmine where Cate Blanchett's Birkin almost had a starring role:


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> First day out with this one, paired with my little Pomme cutie


Beautiful M!! Colors are so happy, I love it!  Hope you enjoyed using these beauties.


----------



## noahhoke

mdcx said:


> Lovely! This bag always makes me think of the movie Blue Jasmine where Cate Blanchett's Birkin almost had a starring role:
> View attachment 4497586



LOL. Yes!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Beautiful M!! Colors are so happy, I love it!  Hope you enjoyed using these beauties.



Thanks so much A . It’s good to see you — hope you are enjoying your summer


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> First day out with this one, paired with my little Pomme cutie


Such a beauty, my friend!!  I hope that you are loving it!


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Such a beauty, my friend!!  I hope that you are loving it!



Thanks sweet DM .  It is sure nice to look over at this beauty when I am stopped at a red light, lol.


----------



## Everlv

Maiden voyage. My first bag in DA. So pretty.


----------



## Bags_4_life

epeLV said:


> View attachment 4485238
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bucked in!


I do this with my jumbo! She’s the only bag that gets preferential treatment, I don’t mind if the others slide around, lol


----------



## Bonjourkiana

My new Palm Springs Mini and HydroFlask water bottle


----------



## chalintorn

My cannes bag in reverse monogram.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

chalintorn said:


> My cannes bag in reverse monogram.
> 
> View attachment 4500056



Love the handbag and your dog is so adorable!


----------



## robbins65

Love both!   Especially the puppers!!!


----------



## Louisgyal37

chalintorn said:


> My cannes bag in reverse monogram.
> 
> View attachment 4500056


Such a cute pair!!!


----------



## missconvy

Day trip to my parent’s.


----------



## chalintorn

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Love the handbag and your dog is so adorable!





robbins65 said:


> Love both!   Especially the puppers!!!





Louisgyal37 said:


> Such a cute pair!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

So happy to have the PM Reverse again!


----------



## TangerineKandy

Maiden Voyage for Cannes today! Off to LV to have a look around and hopefully get the proper set of keys for my lock!


----------



## Hatfield1313

Mini Beaubourg (probably spelled that wrong) on her first outing.


----------



## mnl

Road trip with giant speedy


----------



## Fierymo

My Ravello PM with chain strap.


----------



## cosima

Capucines in red with matching Hermes scarf.


----------



## atlpeach

Out shopping with my DE Alma BB on this wonderful Wednesday.  “BB” must stand for “Brown Beauty”, because this little handbag sure is a cutie!


----------



## Thomasmmouse

Out for the day with my modified Thompson, love this little bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Thomasmmouse said:


> View attachment 4504772
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out for the day with my modified Thompson, love this little bag.


Looks great!!!


----------



## Live_Love_Bags

Denim type of day ❤️


----------



## sweetpea_2009

atlpeach said:


> Out shopping with my DE Alma BB on this wonderful Wednesday.  “BB” must stand for “Brown Beauty”, because this little handbag sure is a cutie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4503863



Impressive that all that fits in the BB! Holds more than I would think.  Beautiful bag!!


----------



## LL777

One of my favorites


----------



## Emsidee

On my way to LV with my artycapucines


----------



## mcmorelli

Last day with the old girl before I drop her off to start the repair process and pick up my new speedy.


----------



## fabuleux

LL777 said:


> One of my favorites


The simple beauty of Épi!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Alma bb kind of day


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Alma bb kind of day



Enjoy your lovely Miss Indigo this weekend


----------



## Houseofphylis

Heading out for some fun shenanigans with this lovely lady!


----------



## J.A.N.

Late night shopping with this beauty


----------



## LaDolceLaria

Taking the Saleya in the RV this week.


----------



## shayna07

Miss SpeedyB 25! One of my all time favorite bags! Thanks to Jerusha Couture who made me give it a second look!


----------



## for3v3rz

Driving home from dinner at House of Prime Rib. Celebrating our 11 years anniversary.


----------



## ditzydi

I have had way too many bags get scratched to crap bc they go crashing to the floorboard.


----------



## fabuleux

ditzydi said:


> I have had way too many bags get scratched to crap bc they go crashing to the floorboard.


What does that say about your driving???


----------



## phaedrana

ditzydi said:


> I have had way too many bags get scratched to crap bc they go crashing to the floorboard.


I never thought about that, will try it xD thanks for the recommendation!


fabuleux said:


> What does that say about your driving???


Well that the other drivers are a-holes and brake unexpectedly? happened to all of us xD


----------



## fabuleux

phaedrana said:


> I never thought about that, will try it xD thanks for the recommendation!
> 
> Well that the other drivers are a-holes and brake unexpectedly? happened to all of us xD


You’re supposed to keep a safe distance between your vehicle and the vehicle in front of you!


----------



## phaedrana

fabuleux said:


> You’re supposed to keep a safe distance between your vehicle and the vehicle in front of you!


That's exactly why the bag ends on the floor and not outside of the parebrise


----------



## fabuleux

phaedrana said:


> That's exactly why the bag ends on the floor and not outside of the parebrise


Good point!


----------



## ditzydi

phaedrana said:


> I never thought about that, will try it xD thanks for the recommendation!
> 
> Well that the other drivers are a-holes and brake unexpectedly? happened to all of us xD



Exactly!  Ha.  People have always thought that my braking was because I"m a a bad driver but then when they drive with me, they realize all the *******s come out on the road and try to cut me off.  They make right turns on red or they turn into my lanes from parking lots or they just straight up cut me off from the next lane.  I can't even tell you how many time I've almost gotten clipped because some entitled ahole couldn't be bothered to check their blind spot or to wait to pass a slow car in front of them.


----------



## Sunshine mama

fabuleux said:


> You’re supposed to keep a safe distance between your vehicle and the vehicle in front of you!


BUT, even the slightest braking at a high speed, doesn't matter what the distance is between the vehicles,  wil cause a handbag to crash to the floor of the car, if not buckled in.... including humans.  Just physics.


----------



## fabuleux

Sunshine mama said:


> BUT, even the slightest braking at a high speed, doesn't matter what the distance is between the vehicles,  wil cause a handbag to crash to the floor of the car, if not buckled in.... including humans.  Just physics.


I have my bag on the passenger seat every single day... and it's never come crashing down! I guess physics don't apply to me?


----------



## Sunshine mama

fabuleux said:


> I have my bag on the passenger seat every single day... and it's never come crashing down! I guess physics don't apply to me?





fabuleux said:


> I have my bag on the passenger seat every single day... and it's never come crashing down! I guess physics don't apply to me?



Fabuleux defies physics...yes..could be probable. Matrix anyone?
Actually, I'm sure there are many possible combination of reasons.
Like the material of the bag/seat. 
Like the weight/size/stye of bag, speed of travel, pressure of braking, etc. Many factors are involved. That's why it is a law in the US to buckle infants in a car seat facing backwards, in the backseat. Because even the position/location  are factors.


----------



## phaedrana

ditzydi said:


> Exactly!  Ha.  People have always thought that my braking was because I"m a a bad driver but then when they drive with me, they realize all the *******s come out on the road and try to cut me off.  They make right turns on red or they turn into my lanes from parking lots or they just straight up cut me off from the next lane.  I can't even tell you how many time I've almost gotten clipped because some entitled ahole couldn't be bothered to check their blind spot or to wait to pass a slow car in front of them.


exactly! I'm in the highway driving near limit on the left lane, and EVERY morning someone just decides to go left ON me without blinkers. It's either I brake hard or crash with 130. And I never crashed so far soooo....
Maybe it's because I'm blonde because I don't think it's the mercedes xD



Sunshine mama said:


> BUT, even the slightest braking at a high speed, doesn't matter what the distance is between the vehicles,  wil cause a handbag to crash to the floor of the car, if not buckled in.... including humans.  Just physics.


yup



fabuleux said:


> I have my bag on the passenger seat every single day... and it's never come crashing down! I guess physics don't apply to me?


maybe you are just too slow xD
or the ahole who breaks last minute xD (no offense just kidding)


----------



## ditzydi

for3v3rz said:


> Driving home from dinner at House of Prime Rib. Celebrating our 11 years anniversary.


I’ve always loved the de pattern.  Your bag is so shiny and looks new.


----------



## daffyleigh

Out and about with this beauty today!


----------



## Sunshine mama

daffyleigh said:


> View attachment 4510982
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out and about with this beauty today!



Oh my!!! LOVE this!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Aliluvlv said:


> Alma bb kind of day


Such a classy color!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Me holding my Alma BB going through the car wash.


----------



## 23adeline

City Malle


----------



## 23adeline

Alma Studs


----------



## 23adeline

City Steamer Mini


City Steamer V ,MM size


----------



## 23adeline

Cluny BB


----------



## 23adeline

Deuaville


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Went out for a quick errand. Just Emilie, my phone and keys.. I never thought I'd own an Emilie again (and in the Mono print. I had it in DE) but I can't resist my friend's offer. This was hers. We bought it together in the boutique way back 2014. She's immigrating to the US (today is her flight actually) and she prefer to use her small bifold Burberry wallet there. This is a great remembrance of our friendship and our LV adventures. I'll surely miss her and our trips to the boutique together.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

23adeline said:


> City Malle
> View attachment 4511660
> View attachment 4511661



I love this bag!! Wish it was still available. She’s a beauty!!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

23adeline said:


> Alma Studs
> View attachment 4511662



So beautiful and unique!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

23adeline said:


> Deuaville
> View attachment 4511666



Gorgeous bag!!


----------



## pree

My DE speedy 25 from 2014. I love this size!


----------



## TangerineKandy

23adeline said:


> City Malle
> View attachment 4511660
> View attachment 4511661


I just love this!!!!


----------



## MmeM124

pree said:


> View attachment 4512473
> View attachment 4512474
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My DE speedy 25 from 2014. I love this size!


 Love that charm!


----------



## sera3m45

Quick errands run with my trusty clemence wallet


----------



## missconvy

My faves


----------



## Iamminda

Even though I don’t really do “hand carry” bags, I enjoy this one (which has a strap, lol).  Happy Weekend .


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Iamminda said:


> Even though I don’t really do “hand carry” bags, I enjoy this one (which has a strap, lol).  Happy Weekend .


I absolutely love this bag.


----------



## Scooch

Packed for a day of meetings yesterday.


----------



## Iamminda

Johnpauliegal said:


> I absolutely love this bag.



Thanks JP .  It’s nice to see your kind and witty posts again.


----------



## fyn72

Out with Saintonge for a drive on my 68 Camaro


----------



## designerdiva87

Carrying my Balenciaga Day today, but I do have one of my favorite Louis Vuitton eBay finds—-an extremely vintage pre date code wallet!


----------



## ditzydi

Still carrying my PM.  I bought a cheapie bandeau to see if I can figure out how to wrap it around the handle and to see if I even like the look before I buy a designer one.


----------



## mak1203

designerdiva87 said:


> Carrying my Balenciaga Day today, but I do have one of my favorite Louis Vuitton eBay finds—-an extremely vintage pre date code wallet!


I think I’ll have to pull out my Day bag too!!  Best smooshy leather ever!!


----------



## MmeM124

Put away my kids/summer bag and reloaded my work bag. School starts soon!


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

designerdiva87 said:


> Carrying my Balenciaga Day today, but I do have one of my favorite Louis Vuitton eBay finds—-an extremely vintage pre date code wallet!


I love vintage LV! That'a a lovely wallet


----------



## designerdiva87

mak1203 said:


> I think I’ll have to pull out my Day bag too!!  Best smooshy leather ever!!




It is!!! I love it so much


----------



## OCMomof3

Houseofphylis said:


> Heading out for some fun shenanigans with this lovely lady!


Love the way you tied this! Gorgeous handle is still visible.


----------



## Kdiamond55

atlpeach said:


> View attachment 4490455
> View attachment 4490456
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out grocery shopping on this gorgeous day with Gracie, my mono Graceful MM.  Love how “smushy” she has become. ❤️



The Gracefuls do become sooooo squishy, I love them!


----------



## Kdiamond55

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Riding shotgun to a meeting on a lovely Friday!


Wow! Is this the only color that has the red on the inside? It’s gorgeous!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Kdiamond55 said:


> Wow! Is this the only color that has the red on the inside? It’s gorgeous!



Thanks! Yes, I fell in love with this when I saw it online. The blue looks brighter in the sun. A little more muted out of the sun. The lining is a pumpkin color which is a striking contrast. The only other color I thought had a great contrast in the current mahina line is the creme with the brown/mocha interior. It’s beautiful too.


----------



## Porschenality

Riverside on my lap...


----------



## Houseofphylis

Work work work.... but in style


----------



## PamK

Houseofphylis said:


> Work work work.... but in style


Love how you tied your bandeau!! They look fantastic together! ❤️


----------



## Kdiamond55

Houseofphylis said:


> Work work work.... but in style


I think my heart just skipped a beat. I need a new LV fix!


----------



## Kdiamond55

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Thanks! Yes, I fell in love with this when I saw it online. The blue looks brighter in the sun. A little more muted out of the sun. The lining is a pumpkin color which is a striking contrast. The only other color I thought had a great contrast in the current mahina line is the creme with the brown/mocha interior. It’s beautiful too.


I love that! I also love the mahina line...it’s on my list


----------



## tenKrat

Dora BB


----------



## Louisgyal37

My 4 year old Twice


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Louisgyal37 said:


> My 4 year old Twice
> View attachment 4516428


I like that bag. Too bad it was discontinued.


----------



## for3v3rz

ditzydi said:


> I’ve always loved the de pattern.  Your bag is so shiny and looks new.


Thanks! The DE age well.


----------



## for3v3rz

ditzydi said:


> I’ve always loved the de pattern.  Your bag is so shiny and looks new.


Thanks! The DE age well.


----------



## VintageLVer

My vintage ‘96 Petit Noe. She’s beat up, but still going strong.


----------



## fabuleux

tenKrat said:


> Dora BB
> View attachment 4515658


Dora was such a great bag! Too bad it was retired early.


----------



## simplyredottb

Neverfull PM, Cles, and Mini Pochette in my passenger seat while I get drive thru coffee


----------



## oknicoleee

Ma gurl Reverse Pochette Metis


----------



## sasquaty

simplyredottb said:


> Neverfull PM, Cles, and Mini Pochette in my passenger seat while I get drive thru coffee
> View attachment 4517232


Love the patina on your PM, mine is slowly getting there. Absolutely love my PM!


----------



## simplyredottb

sasquaty said:


> Love the patina on your PM, mine is slowly getting there. Absolutely love my PM!



Thank you! I love my PM as well, sometimes even think that it’s too big-yet I’m still considering a Graceful


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Even though I don’t really do “hand carry” bags, I enjoy this one (which has a strap, lol).  Happy Weekend .


I would enjoy it too!
It's gorgeous!


----------



## Sunshine mama

ditzydi said:


> Still carrying my PM.  I bought a cheapie bandeau to see if I can figure out how to wrap it around the handle and to see if I even like the look before I buy a designer one.


I like this look a lot!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

PamK said:


> Love how you tied your bandeau!! They look fantastic together! ❤️


I was gonna say the same thing!


----------



## ditzydi

Sunshine mama said:


> I like this look a lot!!!


Thanks!


----------



## Brendutch

With my Caissa today...


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Even though I don’t really do “hand carry” bags, I enjoy this one (which has a strap, lol).  Happy Weekend .


Gorgeous piece! Happy weekend M!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Brendutch said:


> With my Caissa today...
> View attachment 4518357


Love this too!


----------



## Aliluvlv

tenKrat said:


> Dora BB
> View attachment 4515658


Drooling!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Happy weekend!


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Gorgeous piece! Happy weekend M!



Thanks kindly A .  I like your pretty MC Pochette (I would love to find a black MC ZCP with purple lining someday).  Have a great weekend too .


----------



## Brendutch

Aliluvlv said:


> Love this too!


Thank you @Aliluvlv ! Have a nice weekend!


----------



## Sunshine mama

DD holding my dressed up Alma BB in epi noir.


----------



## luvspurses

Sunshine mama said:


> DD holding my dressed up Alma BB in epi noir.


so funny, in this photo it looks like anthracite. beautiful bb either way :  )


----------



## Sunshine mama

luvspurses said:


> so funny, in this photo it looks like anthracite. beautiful bb either way :  )


It does! I guess the sunshine  did the trick!


----------



## 23adeline

Double V


----------



## 23adeline

Very Tote


----------



## 23adeline

Montaigne BB studs


----------



## serybrazil

I'm that one who "baby's" their DA's but I've been using this as my work bag for the last 2 weeks, I love my little work buddy


----------



## AndreaM99

Orange rules!


----------



## BrodyAlice

Running errands with Grace!


----------



## MooMooVT

AndreaM99 said:


> Orange rules!


Love these! Orange is my color by far.


----------



## Jordyaddict

Using my favourite mm for some quick errands.


----------



## LHLarsen

AndreaM99 said:


> Orange rules!


What is the name of this fabulous empreinte bag? I love it!


----------



## AndreaM99

LHLarsen said:


> What is the name of this fabulous empreinte bag? I love it!


Metis hobo in empreinte Orient color


----------



## shayna07

designerdiva87 said:


> Carrying my Balenciaga Day today, but I do have one of my favorite Louis Vuitton eBay finds—-an extremely vintage pre date code wallet!


What color balenciaga is this?


----------



## shayna07

Wearing this cute little mini today


----------



## 23adeline

It's time for Twist Denim to get some sun


----------



## Bagologist

Petite Boîte Chapeau and a greasy Arby's bag.


----------



## ditzydi

Went and picked up my PA from the consignment store today.


----------



## cheidel

Houseofphylis said:


> Heading out for some fun shenanigans with this lovely lady!


Very pretty, love the bandeau and luggage tag!


----------



## 23adeline

City Steamer Khaki


----------



## Jordyaddict

Out with my beautiful neonoe


----------



## mak1203

NF in Epi Indigo. Just  this bag!!!


----------



## 23adeline

Rose Des Vents PM


----------



## jenlynne25

Cinched and pretty!


----------



## katandkay

23adeline said:


> City Steamer Khaki
> View attachment 4522684


I die for this color! I dont know what it is about LV kaki color...it makes my heart skip everytime.


----------



## phaedrana

katandkay said:


> I die for this color! I dont know what it is about LV kaki color...it makes my heart skip everytime.


I think it draws also the men, there was one that was trying to convince his wife to buy the khaki capucines with the python handle instead of the boite


----------



## TangerineKandy

23adeline said:


> Rose Des Vents PM
> View attachment 4526016


Such a gorgeous bag!!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

jenlynne25 said:


> Cinched and pretty!


That’s how I like mine. Cinched with a shoulder strap.


----------



## jenlynne25

Johnpauliegal said:


> That’s how I like mine. Cinched with a shoulder strap.


How do you attached a shoulder strap????  I need to know this trick!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

jenlynne25 said:


> How do you attached a shoulder strap????  I need to know this trick!


I bought oblong and O rings on amazon and attached a shoulder strap. Others didn’t recommend it because they stated the canvas would rip. But it’s not my everyday bag and I usually don’t put much in it for that to hopefully not happen. 

I posted it somewhere. Can’t locate it right now.


----------



## KMLpurseaddict

It’s a Totally MM kinda day today. Soaking up the sun on my lunch break.


----------



## themeanreds

Feeling the slouch today  (and some pizza)


----------



## shayna07

Can’t swap out of this mini! Usually I take a speedy 25 or 30 for a work week, but I love this bag so much!


----------



## luvspurses

themeanreds said:


> Feeling the slouch today  (and some pizza)
> 
> View attachment 4526612


this pic just screams comfort. like a favorite pair of jeans. totally feeling this speedy slouch. makes me want to reach for one of my bigger speedies : ). is this a 40?


----------



## themeanreds

luvspurses said:


> this pic just screams comfort. like a favorite pair of jeans. totally feeling this speedy slouch. makes me want to reach for one of my bigger speedies : ). is this a 40?


Thank you! Yes she is, a 40


----------



## moissydan98

MC Trouville with my new coach strap that I scored off of Poshmark


----------



## 23adeline

City Steamer EPI Denim


----------



## 23adeline

Twist EPI Denim MM


----------



## rileygirl

My Nf with piovine interior and my surfboard in the back seat


----------



## Louisgyal37

Day of minimizing has come...


----------



## kbell

daniellainez67 said:


> View attachment 4527359
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MC Trouville with my new coach strap that I scored off of Poshmark



MC just makes me smile! Love it


----------



## moissydan98

kbell said:


> MC just makes me smile! Love it


It’s just a beauty! Thanks!!


----------



## moissydan98

Louisgyal37 said:


> Day of minimizing has come...
> View attachment 4527753


I love my city pouch


----------



## rileygirl




----------



## shoes+handbags

Speedy 35 made in 1982


----------



## houstonm2198

Marine Rouge Mélie


----------



## 23adeline

Astrid


----------



## Cams

My old DE Brooklyn PM.


----------



## LVLoveaffair

Out with my new to me DA NF GM to snag some last minute things for Dorian. People are getting Cray cray! I managed to get the last loaf of bread


----------



## Cams

My beautiful Pochette Métis.


----------



## simplyredottb

My gorgeous new Graceful soaking up some pre-sunset sunlight on the way to the grocery store. First time out since purchasing on Monday!

PS, ya'll don't laugh at my old car. It was my Grandmother's


----------



## shayna07

Wearing my cute nano speedy today - happy Wednesday!


----------



## Porschenality

Happy Hump Day!

My contribution...


----------



## missconvy

Porschenality said:


> Happy Hump Day!
> 
> My contribution...


Well this is an interesting angle. Convertible?


----------



## BeGoldStayGold

BOTD: Galliera PM 
HAPPY FRIDAY!


----------



## Loulouuk

Yay Friday!


----------



## Everlv

Loulouuk said:


> View attachment 4534279
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay Friday!


I love this bag and am so sad it’s not available anymore


----------



## jenlynne25

Loulouuk said:


> View attachment 4534279
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay Friday!


What bag is this? Love it!


----------



## luvspurses

jenlynne25 said:


> What bag is this? Love it!


siracusa : )


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Palm Springs Pm


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Carrieshaver said:


> Palm Springs Pm


----------



## cheidel

Palermo GM!  My love for discontinued bags continues.


----------



## 1LV




----------



## XCCX

These beauties..


----------



## Louisgyal37




----------



## fabuleux

1LV said:


> View attachment 4535487


Love it!!!


----------



## Cams

We running errands today 
Pochette from Neverfull


----------



## fyn72

Just received today and couldn’t wait to try her out


----------



## lily2019

I’ve been so obsessed so I decided to switch out my regular work bag today and take her with me instead.


----------



## Cams

First day wearing her my beautiful croisette in DA


----------



## DutchessPDX

Pulled this guy out today.


----------



## cheidel

Cams said:


> First day wearing her my beautiful croisette in DA


Gorgeous bag!


----------



## missconvy

Homemade PSL on the way to work


----------



## oatmilky

DutchessPDX said:


> Pulled this guy out today.


wow, what bag is this?! i love it


----------



## LaDolceLaria




----------



## DutchessPDX

oatmilky said:


> wow, what bag is this?! i love it


Thanks! It's from F/W2013 and called the Stole Case.


----------



## Melfontana

My mini luggage bb ::


----------



## coconutsforlv

Oldie but a goodie!


----------



## fyn72

Neonoe today


----------



## shillinggirl88

Maiden Voyage!!! Rivoli MM


----------



## LGGSZTX

shillinggirl88 said:


> Maiden Voyage!!! Rivoli MM


I have the same bag. We are twins!


----------



## shillinggirl88

LGGSZTX said:


> I have the same bag. We are twins!


Yay!!!

I’m scared of vachetta but I love look of a patina. Have you carried yours long? I was told by store manager that spraying any protectant on the leather would void warranty. Is that true???


----------



## LGGSZTX

You have to use it to acquire the patina. I don't baby my bags at all or treat them with anything. Some people do, there are multiple forums on this topic. I don't know anything about voiding a warranty , maybe someone else could comment. These are well made bags, that's why we are paying so much. Use her and enjoy her. Some of my best patinas are on older bags that have not been treated with anything. One is from 1995, 1999, and 2005. All have beautiful patinas and wear like iron. Hope this helps.


----------



## 23adeline

Mini Luggage



Trunk clutch


----------



## shayna07

My grandmother’s Noe GM from 1987 still going strong!


----------



## 1LV

shayna07 said:


> My grandmother’s Noe GM from 1987 still going strong!


What a very special bag!


----------



## Cams

shayna07 said:


> My grandmother’s Noe GM from 1987 still going strong!


Beautiful


----------



## Cams

Today my 11 years old Eva is keeping me company


----------



## AndreaM99

Noe NM in Carmine & SS blue blurry stole


----------



## Brendutch

Tahitienne Neverfull


----------



## Sunshine mama

Today.


----------



## TangerineKandy

On my way to work this morning with these two!


----------



## jenlynne25

Fave MM at Barnes and Nobles for the 80th Batman celebration today!  Also, Go Buckeyes!


----------



## miumiu2046

Cams said:


> Today my 11 years old Eva is keeping me company



OMG 11 years old but look as new!   I hope mine will age as well.


----------



## Cams

miumiu2046 said:


> OMG 11 years old but look as new!   I hope mine will age as well.


Thank you. I really find the old LV items were so good almost flawless. I am sure yours will age well too.


----------



## Meesh202

Cams said:


> Today my 11 years old Eva is keeping me company


Love mine too! Wish I bought every print!

Enjoy your beauty!


----------



## MahoganyQT

My new On The Go! What a head turner!


----------



## Cams

Meesh202 said:


> Love mine too! Wish I bought every print!
> 
> Enjoy your beauty!


Me too sometimes I wish I did that too.


----------



## fyn72

My PM with me in Hubbies ute today


----------



## raery

jenlynne25 said:


> Fave MM at Barnes and Nobles for the 80th Batman celebration today!  Also, Go Buckeyes!


Go Bucks!


----------



## 23adeline

Mini Luggage again , but in another car


----------



## 23adeline

Double V


----------



## Cams

Speedy Gonzales today


----------



## shayna07

SpeedyB 25 today! This is such a great workhorse bag!


----------



## luvspurses

shayna07 said:


> SpeedyB 25 today! This is such a great workhorse bag!


carrying the same bag today. so much more than a workhorse, speedy b 25 is a beauty in my opinion. one of my all time favorites.


----------



## shayna07

Geant reverse speedy - happy Tuesday!


----------



## Scarlett916

Meesh202 said:


> Love mine too! Wish I bought every print!
> 
> Enjoy your beauty!


I did buy it in every print!   The first one I got was the DA Eva, and I used it non-stop the entire summer I got it.   I was so reluctant to put it away when autumn came around that I got one in DE.   I used that one so much that I figured I should get the trifecta!   I bought the first two new...DA from a boutique and DE online.   I ended up getting the monogram Eva pre-loved at an absolute steal (less than half of the retail) because the owner didn't have the strap to sell.   No big deal...I just use the strap from my DA and it's all good!   These three little beauties are some of my best LV pieces because they are so darn versatile.   I use them as evening bags a lot.   I never travel without at least one of them because they are the perfect little bag to carry when sight-seeing.   I have also used them as pouches inside of larger bags.


----------



## NSLIFESTYLE

shayna07 said:


> My grandmother’s Noe GM from 1987 still going strong!


I’m rather jealous! I want something vintage and this is even better because it’s been apart of your family.


----------



## psxgurl

My new Cherry Berry PM!


----------



## 23adeline

Dora BB


----------



## Meesh202

SuziZ said:


> I did buy it in every print!   The first one I got was the DA Eva, and I used it non-stop the entire summer I got it.   I was so reluctant to put it away when autumn came around that I got one in DE.   I used that one so much that I figured I should get the trifecta!   I bought the first two new...DA from a boutique and DE online.   I ended up getting the monogram Eva pre-loved at an absolute steal (less than half of the retail) because the owner didn't have the strap to sell.   No big deal...I just use the strap from my DA and it's all good!   These three little beauties are some of my best LV pieces because they are so darn versatile.   I use them as evening bags a lot.   I never travel without at least one of them because they are the perfect little bag to carry when sight-seeing.   I have also used them as pouches inside of larger bags.


I’m so happy for you. I’m always looking for the DA and Mono versions. Lol. I only have DE but I adore her. One of the most useful and cute LV bags. Can’t believe they discontinued the Eva!

Wear them well my friend!


----------



## cajhingle

Nano


----------



## Zars0530

Say hi to my new friend. My very first LV! Popincourt PM in Raisin


----------



## luxsnob

Zars0530 said:


> Say hi to my new friend. My very first LV! Popincourt PM in Raisin


 the color!


----------



## themeanreds

Happy Thursday!


----------



## enshogirl

My DE Speedy is 10 years old and still looking good!


----------



## fyn72

Capucines bb today


----------



## missconvy

On my way to husband’s tennis tournament.


----------



## raery

Neonoe is my first passenger in this car


----------



## fyn72

Took this cutie out for breakfast in the 68 Camaro


----------



## Melfontana

Using my favorite fall bag on this chilly morning :: Waiting for my daughter to come out so I can drive her to her bus.


----------



## LatinaaLove

My new baby (:


----------



## happygirl78

My late 90s Speedy 25 with a strap making her “sort of a Speedy B”....


----------



## shayna07

Fall vibes even though the weather does not feel like it


----------



## fyn72

So so hot today in Queensland! A drive in the Camaro with this one


----------



## lily2019

Only day it’s not raining this week so taking Métis out for lunch.


----------



## missconvy

Feeling a bit extra today. Having a Vernis moment.


----------



## MahoganyQT

My neo denim speedy!


----------



## Marketgal29

enshogirl said:


> My DE Speedy is 10 years old and still looking good!
> View attachment 4551027


Ten years old?! Wow! Still looks beautiful.


----------



## kbell

Noe today


----------



## Momof3loveslv

Rainy day companion


----------



## Sunshine mama

Today


----------



## shayna07

Wearing this little cutie today!


----------



## thanks sixx

Speedy's first ride in the new car today !


----------



## Cams

My PM❤️


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

My really really old beater sac chien and  Pom Happy Jr after a trip back from the trainer. Excuse the mess.


----------



## Kdiamond55

Haha haha! He’s so cute!


----------



## theamericanchinadoll

this is her best photo


----------



## Kdiamond55

theamericanchinadoll said:


> View attachment 4567649
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is her best photo



OMGoodness! She’s adorbs!


----------



## Sunshine mama

theamericanchinadoll said:


> View attachment 4567649
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is her best photo


LOVE HER!!!!!


----------



## 1LV

theamericanchinadoll said:


> View attachment 4567649
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is her best photo


Stinkin’ sweet!!


----------



## thanks sixx

Miss Palermo wanted to go out tonight.


----------



## thanks sixx

theamericanchinadoll said:


> View attachment 4567208
> 
> 
> My really really old beater sac chien and  Pom Happy Jr after a trip back from the trainer. Excuse the mess.


This little baby is too darling for words...


----------



## mrsinsyder

Meow!


----------



## thanks sixx

mrsinsyder said:


> Meow!
> View attachment 4568271


I ADORE the Grace Coddington print !  Now I want one really badly


----------



## Sunshine mama

Mylockme again.


----------



## xsandee

Because it’s my first time taking my baby out I’m scared of cinching it


----------



## MahoganyQT

My 18 year old Mabillon!


----------



## BleuSaphir

theamericanchinadoll said:


> View attachment 4567208
> 
> 
> My really really old beater sac chien and  Pom Happy Jr after a trip back from the trainer. Excuse the mess.



Oh! My gosh! Your puppy so cute!!!


----------



## Iamminda

My first Speedy (of any kind).  Have a great weekend .


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> My first Speedy (of any kind).  Have a great weekend .


Oohhhhh! So pretty IM!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Oohhhhh! So pretty IM!



Thanks so much Miss SM


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Iamminda said:


> My first Speedy (of any kind).  Have a great weekend .



You knocked it out of the park!!!


----------



## Iamminda

GeorginaLavender said:


> You knocked it out of the park!!!



Thank you dear GL .  (Always so good to see your posts again )


----------



## Sugaroll

Finally got my hands on this little beauty .. I know the Iena are notorious for corner wear but I don’t care... it’s so pretty and perfect for the coming Australian summer


----------



## coconutsforlv

enjoying an iced latte while this baby is sun bathing


----------



## AndreaM99

Happy Halloween everyone!


----------



## cheidel

MahoganyQT said:


> View attachment 4546876
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new On The Go! What a head turner!


Fabulous!!! Congrats!  It on my wishlist!


----------



## cheidel

fyn72 said:


> Capucines bb today


Beautiful!!!


----------



## cheidel

Iamminda said:


> My first Speedy (of any kind).  Have a great weekend .


Congrats!  It’s gorgeous, lovely color!  Welcome to the Speedy family!


----------



## fyn72

This one hasn’t been out in a while.. I still love it so much


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sugaroll said:


> Finally got my hands on this little beauty .. I know the Iena are notorious for corner wear *but I don’t care... it’s so pretty and perfect for the coming Australian summer*


Very pretty! 
I know what you mean. I bought 2 bags that have sharp corners and I am glad I did.
Enjoy your bag!


----------



## Iamminda

cheidel said:


> Congrats!  It’s gorgeous, lovely color!  Welcome to the Speedy family!



Thanks very much cheidel


----------



## Johnpauliegal

coconutsforlv said:


> enjoying an iced latte while this baby is sun bathing


What kind of strap do you have on this bag.


----------



## coconutsforlv

Johnpauliegal said:


> What kind of strap do you have on this bag.


My neo noe strap!


----------



## cajhingle

My new fave


----------



## cajhingle

My new fave
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4580109


----------



## Jeepgurl76

My pretty Jungle Neo Noe ❤️


----------



## Porschenality

Trevi GM


----------



## MahoganyQT

Speedy B!


----------



## Weekend shopper

Iamminda said:


> My first Speedy (of any kind).  Have a great weekend .


Congratulations Iamminda


----------



## Iamminda

Weekend shopper said:


> Congratulations Iamminda



Thank you  — good to see you V


----------



## EJsMommy1

Bringing this beauty out for the first time today!


----------



## NSLIFESTYLE

fyn72 said:


> This one hasn’t been out in a while.. I still love it so much


My dream bag


----------



## ChloeMJ1

EJsMommy1 said:


> Bringing this beauty out for the first time today!
> 
> View attachment 4581734



Whoa she’s stunning! Congratulations on your new bag doll!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> My first Speedy (of any kind).  Have a great weekend .


How are you liking your beautiful bag so far?


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> How are you liking your beautiful bag so far?



I like it so far but I have only used it one weekend.  I like that it doesn’t sag as much as the canvas one without an organizer.  I found myself staring at it a lot when out with it last weekend, lol. It really satisfies my desire for a C Berry bag, I think. I hope to continue to like it as I use it more in the future.  Thx SSSM


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> I like it so far but I have only used it one weekend.  I like that it doesn’t sag as much as the canvas one without an organizer.  I found myself staring at it a lot when out with it last weekend, lol. It really satisfies my desire for a C Berry bag, I think. I hope to continue to like it as I use it more in the future.  Thx SSSM


Ohhhhh dear.  You make it sound like I NEED one!  
Sounds and looks beautiful.


----------



## Nene20122012

Vintage epi speedy....Actually listed it for sale because of the lack of a strap which is a requirement for a daily bag until a got an aha moment to buy an epi bandouliere strap for it. Love the pop of color too


----------



## Johnpauliegal

South bank besace with fendi phone case in outer pocket


----------



## stephaniep97

AndreaM99 said:


> Happy Halloween everyone!


I can't tell what bag this is? It's very cool.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Idylle saumur and my groom Sarah wallet from 2006. I still love it.


----------



## AndreaM99

stephaniep97 said:


> I can't tell what bag this is? It's very cool.


It is Lumineuse PM, havane empreinte, unfortunately already discontinued model. But you can find some on pre-loved market. Be aware of cracking of the glazing. I enjoy these bags with no issues.


----------



## claravi

beautiful patina on my preloved Alma pm monogram!!!


----------



## Kdiamond55

New car, new bag for 20th wedding anniversary. My hubby is the best!


----------



## Kdiamond55

Carrieshaver said:


> My pretty Jungle Neo Noe ❤️



When I eventually get a Neo, it will be this one. It’s so darn cute.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kdiamond55 said:


> New car, new bag for 20th wedding anniversary. My hubby is the best!
> 
> View attachment 4583982


Happy anniversary! Beautiful bag.


----------



## EpiFanatic

mrsinsyder said:


> Meow!
> View attachment 4568271


I adore this bag.


----------



## 23adeline

Mini Luggage


----------



## Bag_Lady_75

New Neo Alma PM...love her!


----------



## stephaniep97

AndreaM99 said:


> It is Lumineuse PM, havane empreinte, unfortunately already discontinued model. But you can find some on pre-loved market. Be aware of cracking of the glazing. I enjoy these bags with no issues.


Thank you for the info.....I'll have to check these out but I prefer to see them in person so pre-loved probably isn't going to happen for me.


----------



## Jolena Angeline

Neverfull GM Azure and Nice BB on this beautiful Fall day in Southern Illinois


----------



## MahoganyQT

This beauty!


----------



## Iamminda

First time out with my first mono bag ever — I liked carrying it and can get used to it, lol.


----------



## cajhingle

Repeat for Nano


----------



## PerryPalomino

Iamminda said:


> First time out with my first mono bag ever — I liked carrying it and can get used to it, lol.


I just bought the vaurigard (or however you spell it) yesterday in white. How are you liking it? I haven't got mine yet but I'm excited!


----------



## Iamminda

PerryPalomino said:


> I just bought the vaurigard (or however you spell it) yesterday in white. How are you liking it? I haven't got mine yet but I'm excited!



Congrats on your Vaugirard — that bag is like the cute little sister of my Marignan.  I didn’t try the V since it is too small for me.  I like my M so far — it is very roomy and can hold all my things, only wish it had the thicker shoulder strap like your V.  What color did you get?  Hope you enjoy your new bag.


----------



## PerryPalomino

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on your Vaugirard — that bag is like the cute little sister of my Marignan.  I didn’t try the V since it is too small for me.  I like my M so far — it is very roomy and can hold all my things, only wish it had the thicker shoulder strap like your V.  What color did you get?  Hope you enjoy your new bag.


Ahh my bad! At first glance I thought they were the same but now I see yours is bigger and a little different (and darling with that color). Mine is in the creme. Can't wait to get it.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> First time out with my first mono bag ever — I liked carrying it and can get used to it, lol.


How fun and exciting! This bag is really pretty in this pink!!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> How fun and exciting! This bag is really pretty in this pink!!



Thanks SSSSM .  I felt like a mono girl today, lol


----------



## J.A.N.




----------



## Bag_Lady_75

Iamminda said:


> First time out with my first mono bag ever — I liked carrying it and can get used to it, lol.


That’s beautiful! I love the hint of pink. Enjoy!


----------



## Iamminda

Lelmillin said:


> That’s beautiful! I love the hint of pink. Enjoy!



Thanks .  I love the bit of pink too.


----------



## Cams

I have been wearing my Pochette Métis almost everyday changed today to my brea


----------



## frivofrugalista

Brought this lady out


----------



## melovepurse

Boite Chapeau Souple from Cruise line - the white is scary but it looks great with a black outfit


----------



## missconvy

Sun shot


----------



## MahoganyQT

My new cutie!


----------



## Rose_girl

New girl on the town


----------



## Johnpauliegal

MahoganyQT said:


> My new cutie!
> View attachment 4598244


I have the same one (stalked like you did) and I love it.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Johnpauliegal said:


> I have the same one (stalked like you did) and I love it.


The stalking was so worth it! Such a great little bag!


----------



## Brendutch

16 y/o bucket...


----------



## LVFloridagirl

Finally! Christmas shopping with new neonoe. Love!


----------



## EpiFanatic

My sweet Josephine


----------



## missconvy

PA as a makeup bag as I might need a little extra courage today.


----------



## OCMomof3

Cams said:


> I have been wearing my Pochette Métis almost everyday changed today to my brea


Gorgeous!  An infrequently-seen bag.  I love it!


----------



## Sandy1017

Me and this beauty headed to finish some Christmas shopping!


----------



## Starbux32

Sunshine mama said:


> Mylockme again.


So pretty! You take some of the most gorgeous photos!!!


----------



## fyn72

Passenger is my Rose Ballerine Twice


----------



## thanks sixx

Sandy1017 said:


> Me and this beauty headed to finish some Christmas shopping!


Yep, can't beat the beauty of a DE Speedy!
I have not yet started Christmas shopping .....  wwaaahhhhhh


----------



## Iamminda

fyn72 said:


> Passenger is my Rose Ballerine Twice



Love all your gorgeous pink bags


----------



## Sandy1017

thanks sixx said:


> Yep, can't beat the beauty of a DE Speedy!
> I have not yet started Christmas shopping .....  wwaaahhhhhh


I know right lol! And girl I have done a lot and still feel like I’ve made no progress lol


----------



## Cams

Thank 


OCMomof3 said:


> Gorgeous!  An infrequently-seen bag.  I love it![/QUOTE
> Thank you.


----------



## thanks sixx

Eva is helping me shop today.  Such a versatile piece.


----------



## KristenG

My Néonoé ❤️


----------



## Sunshine mama

Starbux32 said:


> So pretty! You take some of the most gorgeous photos!!!


Thank you Starbux32!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Alma BB brightening my day.


----------



## Starbux32

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you Starbux32!


You're welcome


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Alma BB brightening my day.



Your Alma looks even prettier here than in the other Action thread.  I love the blue and red with the yellow contrast stitching—a special beauty indeed


----------



## fabuleux

Sunshine mama said:


> Alma BB brightening my day.


Love it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Your Alma looks even prettier here than in the other Action thread.  I love the blue and red with the yellow contrast stitching—a special beauty indeed


Thank you! 



fabuleux said:


> Love it!


Thank you!


----------



## Havanese 28

Sunshine mama said:


> Alma BB brightening my day.


Fabulous bag!


----------



## themeanreds

Using this beauty for the week and playing around with a little gold chain. It's finally "cold" enough in Southern CA to bust out a scarf.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Havanese 28 said:


> Fabulous bag!


Thank you!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> First time out with my first mono bag ever — I liked carrying it and can get used to it, lol.


So gorgeous M! That's an easy one to get used to carrying!  Congratulations ❤


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> My first Speedy (of any kind).  Have a great weekend .


 Wow! I've really missed an exciting month for you M! Spectacular bag and color!


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Wow! I've really missed an exciting month for you M! Spectacular bag and color!



Hi sweet A .  So good to see you — missed seeing you here very much, hope you are well and ready for the holidays.  Thanks for the love for my two newbies—I think they are nice additions to my small collection.  Looking forward to seeing more of you — and wishing you a great week .


----------



## EpiFanatic

Giving my petit noe from 1995 a 2019 water snake strap.


----------



## tenKrat

Mahina Babylone BB.  S’mores Snack Mix is a Costco find.


----------



## fyn72

My passenger today to exchange my new sunglasses as sat very crooked on me! We are suffering a heatwave so good to be in the aircon!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Hi sweet A .  So good to see you — missed seeing you here very much, hope you are well and ready for the holidays.  Thanks for the love for my two newbies—I think they are nice additions to my small collection.  Looking forward to seeing more of you — and wishing you a great week .


Awww M! I've missed you my friend and I am so happy to see you have two new beauties that joined your fabulous collection! Life has been very busy of late but I'm hoping things settle down a bit so I can enjoy tPF more. Hope you have a wonderful week too dear M!


----------



## socaltrojan

Used my new Sienna MM today with the Paris Christmas Animation charm!


----------



## TraGiv

Today passengers;


----------



## SweetLV123

My first day out with her!


----------



## Jordyaddict

First bag taking this beauty out and first time in my new car


----------



## Louisgyal37

Took her out minutes after getting her. Love this one...


----------



## cheidel

SweetLV123 said:


> My first day out with her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4608952


She’s a beauty!


----------



## Scarlett67

My 1997 Noe GM was out and about with me on Saturday going to the Nutcracker Cast Party.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Country girl with her Louie I get some odd looks sometimes dressed in leggings and all camo but I don’t care!!


----------



## AndreaM99

With my new partner in crime Trevi GM.


----------



## Meesh202

Highly recommended bloomsbury pm!

great for snow! Yes... it’s a snow pile....


----------



## Jordyaddict

Still rocking my new pochette metis


----------



## Iamminda

On my way to Target to return some Frozen dolls meant for my nieces (I didn’t realize Frozen and Frozen II dolls were different, silly me).


----------



## Fierymo

Picked this up recently in amazingly condition. Taking her out for a test drive! Courtney MM with the LV Neo Eden Argent bag strap.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> On my way to Target to return some Frozen dolls meant for my nieces (I didn’t realize Frozen and Frozen II dolls were different, silly me).


I was reading it as frozen rolls! LoL!
Love your elegant bag with your fun charm!(and your tPF signature)


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> I was reading it as frozen rolls! LoL!
> Love your elegant bag with your fun charm!(and your tPF signature)



Lol, I can see “frozen rolls” .  Thanks — yesterday when I was using this bag, it felt like my carefree LV satchel.


----------



## baghabitz34

Iamminda said:


> On my way to Target to return some Frozen dolls meant for my nieces (I didn’t realize Frozen and Frozen II dolls were different, silly me).


Love your Kensington Bowling!


----------



## cheidel

Scarlett67 said:


> My 1997 Noe GM was out and about with me on Saturday going to the Nutcracker Cast Party.


Beautiful Vintage bag!!!


----------



## Iamminda

baghabitz34 said:


> Love your Kensington Bowling!



Thank you .


----------



## a.s.h.l.e.y

I’m in the passenger seat today along with my monogram Pochette Metis


----------



## MKB0925

Iamminda said:


> On my way to Target to return some Frozen dolls meant for my nieces (I didn’t realize Frozen and Frozen II dolls were different, silly me).


Love this bag!!


----------



## Jordyaddict

Riding shot gun with my pochette , jungle scarf and bag charm visiting family


----------



## Iamminda

MKB0925 said:


> Love this bag!!



Thank you MKB


----------



## strouvaille

a.s.h.l.e.y said:


> I’m in the passenger seat today along with my monogram Pochette Metis
> 
> View attachment 4622735


This looks cute! Have you used any other straps for the PM? I wasn’t sure if I was a fan, but now that I look at it, I think it would look lovely with a solid strap


----------



## a.s.h.l.e.y

strouvaille said:


> This looks cute! Have you used any other straps for the PM? I wasn’t sure if I was a fan, but now that I look at it, I think it would look lovely with a solid strap


Thanks! I have not. I think it would look cute too though.


----------



## MahoganyQT

My beautiful Dauphine!


----------



## fyn72

Pallas bb my passenger today


----------



## Sunshine mama

Me with Clapton + mono strap.


----------



## shayna07

Wore my nano speedy over the holiday and now back in my giant speedy for work! I love the look of regular monogram against the giant monogram!


----------



## Louisgyal37




----------



## EpiFanatic

Louisgyal37 said:


> View attachment 4632379


Gorgeous bag. Love it.


----------



## cheidel

MahoganyQT said:


> View attachment 4625452
> 
> My beautiful Dauphine!


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## cheidel

Sunshine mama said:


> Me with Clapton + mono strap.


Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## cheidel

Riding to nail appointment with Ms GM!


----------



## jenlynne25

Louisgyal37 said:


> View attachment 4632379


Which bag is this?  Love the style!


----------



## Louisgyal37

jenlynne25 said:


> Which bag is this?  Love the style!


Thank u!! It’s the tournelle pm


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheidel said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

cheidel said:


> Riding to nail appointment with Ms GM!


I love the red tassel with this DE brown bag. What a perfect match!


----------



## baghabitz34

Louisgyal37 said:


> View attachment 4632379


Bag twins! I was carrying mine this past weekend. Love this bag


----------



## MahoganyQT

cheidel said:


> Gorgeous!!!


Thank You!


----------



## Louisgyal37

Work bag of the week


----------



## kbell

Still  my Turenne


----------



## thanks sixx

Meesh202 said:


> Highly recommended bloomsbury pm!
> 
> great for snow! Yes... it’s a snow pile....


I must ask..... do you live in Cleveland, Ohio?  My hometown.  Land of the Everlasting Snowpile.


----------



## Meesh202

thanks sixx said:


> I must ask..... do you live in Cleveland, Ohio?  My hometown.  Land of the Everlasting Snowpile.


Haha. No. Southeastern Massachusetts.

it was so bad here a couple years ago we called it Alaskachusetts. It’s been snow quiet this year so far.....


----------



## Melfontana

Louisgyal37 said:


> Work bag of the week
> View attachment 4633204


This is my all time favorite bag - yours is in pristine condition - beautiful!


----------



## kbell

Meesh202 said:


> Haha. No. Southeastern Massachusetts.
> 
> it was so bad here a couple years ago we called it Alaskachusetts. It’s been snow quiet this year so far.....


Don’t jinx! Lol! This was 2015... the city put up this sign on my 2 way street because they couldn’t move all the snow! Sorry OT. 
That’s my old house behind all the snow lol.


----------



## Leena.212

kbell said:


> Don’t jinx! Lol! This was 2015... the city put up this sign on my 2 way street because they couldn’t move all the snow! Sorry OT.
> That’s my old house behind all the snow lol.
> View attachment 4633950



Yes that was winter of 2014-15. My son was born in December and it was so difficult driving for those frequent pedestrian visits. this year in Massachusetts seems good so far. Fingers crossed


----------



## Venessa84

Broke out the City Steamer MM today for work


----------



## TXLVlove

Venessa84 said:


> Broke out the City Steamer MM today for work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4635527


I think I need this one!  I love everything about it!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Venessa84 said:


> Broke out the City Steamer MM today for work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4635527


Very classy.


----------



## Leena.212

Leena.212 said:


> Yes that was winter of 2014-15. My son was born in December and it was so difficult driving for those frequent pediatrician visits. this year in Massachusetts seems good so far. Fingers crossed


----------



## Venessa84

TXLVlove said:


> I think I need this one!  I love everything about it!!!





Sunshine mama said:


> Very classy.



Thank you both! Already growing to be a favorite.


----------



## MahoganyQT

My Jungle Double zip.


----------



## Melfontana

We had Spring in January here in NYC today  so great opportunity to use my Bleu Denim MP


----------



## AndreaM99

Trevi GM with new friends


----------



## fyn72

My passenger today to the baby shower or my first grandchild.  We have to wear something pink so hear it is! Strapped in safely


----------



## PamK

fyn72 said:


> My passenger today to the baby shower or my first grandchild.  We have to wear something pink so hear it is! Strapped in safely


Gorgeous bag, and congratulations on your first grandchild!! ❤️


----------



## TXLVlove

fyn72 said:


> My passenger today to the baby shower or my first grandchild.  We have to wear something pink so hear it is! Strapped in safely


This is so funny and genius!  I never thought to strap my bags in.  They are always falling off my seat due to my lead foot driving habits!  Congrats on your soon to be gma status.  Grandkids are treasures.


----------



## Iamminda

fyn72 said:


> My passenger today to the baby shower or my first grandchild.  We have to wear something pink so hear it is! Strapped in safely



Love all your pink bags — especially this beauty.  Congrats on your first grandchild (seems like just yesterday when you posted an LV action picture from the wedding ).


----------



## fyn72

Iamminda said:


> Love all your pink bags — especially this beauty.  Congrats on your first grandchild (seems like just yesterday when you posted an LV action picture from the wedding ).


Thank you!  So nice you remember! That wedding was my other child, the younger one but hopefully soon for them too! I love this pink one too, my daughter calls it the ‘Sandie’ after me haha


----------



## Venessa84

fyn72 said:


> My passenger today to the baby shower or my first grandchild.  We have to wear something pink so hear it is! Strapped in safely



Very cute pic! And congrats on your first grandchild. I’m sure you’re excited.


----------



## Bags_4_life

fyn72 said:


> My passenger today to the baby shower or my first grandchild.  We have to wear something pink so hear it is! Strapped in safely


Awww congrats! Such an exiting time for your family, hope the baby shower went well. I take it that it’s a girl?


----------



## Rani

fyn72 said:


> My passenger today to the baby shower or my first grandchild.  We have to wear something pink so hear it is! Strapped in safely


Congrats on your first Grandchild, lovely pink choice!


----------



## fyn72

Bags_4_life said:


> Awww congrats! Such an exiting time for your family, hope the baby shower went well. I take it that it’s a girl?


Thank you! Yes a girl, due in March


----------



## 23adeline

My new Locky BB


----------



## 23adeline

Twist PM


----------



## Venessa84

23adeline said:


> Twist PM
> View attachment 4645528



What a gorgeous color combo on your twist.


----------



## 23adeline

Venessa84 said:


> What a gorgeous color combo on your twist.


Yes, that's why I bought it even though it is small


----------



## 23adeline

LV Arch Bag


----------



## EpiFanatic

My girl got caught in the rain. But was totally fine.


----------



## fabuleux

23adeline said:


> LV Arch Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4646433


I can’t get enough of this beauty!


----------



## KristyNikol

My onthego riding shotgun this morning, paired with the giant jungle bandeau


----------



## Louisgyal37

My 6 year old girl


----------



## suzannep

Louisgyal37 said:


> My 6 year old girl
> View attachment 4650084


Wow, she she’s stunning! This bag never fails to make my heart flutter. The vachetta on yours is amazing, how do you keep it looking so good?


----------



## Bumbles

23adeline said:


> My new Locky BB
> View attachment 4645435


Simply stunning


----------



## Bumbles

Louisgyal37 said:


> My 6 year old girl
> View attachment 4650084


Is this 25? Am thinking should add a speedy b 25 mono to my collection. Only have speedy 30 DE


----------



## Louisgyal37

Bumbles said:


> Is this 25? Am thinking should add a speedy b 25 mono to my collection. Only have speedy 30 DE


Yes best crossbody and shoulder size for everyday IMO


----------



## Louisgyal37

suzannep said:


> Wow, she she’s stunning! This bag never fails to make my heart flutter. The vachetta on yours is amazing, how do you keep it looking so good?


Absolutely nothing. I store her outside of the dust bag but away from sunlight that way the canvas breathes and the vachetta naturally ages


----------



## jenlynne25

Bumbles said:


> Is this 25? Am thinking should add a speedy b 25 mono to my collection. Only have speedy 30 DE


I have both the 30b and 25b. I think the 30 is actually better for every day use as far as going to work or your kids activities where you need a little extra room to put things but I think the 25 is better for shopping and just smaller excursions. I can’t say which one I like more because I like them both for different reasons so I say just get them both! lol


----------



## baghabitz34

Big blue in the passenger seat today


----------



## fyn72

Brittany, hasn’t been out for a while!


----------



## 23adeline

Capucines BB


----------



## LaDolceLaria

Louisgyal37 said:


> My 6 year old girl
> View attachment 4650084


I love this so much, too! I chose the DE because I long admired the pattern, plus it rains all winter where I live and I wanted to have a more useful, carefree bag. No regrets, but whenever I see a mono like yours, I think about getting another Speedy B 25! I have other bags, in mono, DA and Epi, but the Speedy B is my favorite!


----------



## Louisgyal37

LaDolceLaria said:


> I love this so much, too! I chose the DE because I long admired the pattern, plus it rains all winter where I live and I wanted to have a more useful, carefree bag. No regrets, but whenever I see a mono like yours, I think about getting another Speedy B 25! I have other bags, in mono, DA and Epi, but the Speedy B is my favorite!


Mine too!! I pray LV dishes out more speedy 25s in various patterns. I’m dying for it in the mono eclipse...


----------



## HarmonysMama

cheidel said:


> Riding to nail appointment with Ms GM!


I love the red interior. I just got my 1st LV a week ago. The Neverfull mm with the rose ballerine interior. It was very hard to chose between the two.


----------



## HarmonysMama

KristyNikol said:


> My onthego riding shotgun this morning, paired with the giant jungle bandeau


So beautiful.


----------



## jennarlt

Sugaroll said:


> Finally got my hands on this little beauty .. I know the Iena are notorious for corner wear but I don’t care... it’s so pretty and perfect for the coming Australian summer



Is this the MM or the PM?  Its SO pretty


----------



## cheidel

HarmonysMama said:


> I love the red interior. I just got my 1st LV a week ago. The Neverfull mm with the rose ballerine interior. It was very hard to chose between the two.


Congrats!!!!


----------



## HarmonysMama

Out running errands on this dreary first day of February. My 1st LV bag. Got her last week as an early 50th birthday gift from my family. Neverfull MM w/ Rose Ballerine interior. Isn’t she so pretty?


----------



## HarmonysMama

cheidel said:


> Congrats!!!!


Thank you.


----------



## Iamminda

Yesterday was a warm day (mid 60s) so this summery tote was perfect .


----------



## TraGiv

HarmonysMama said:


> Out running errands on this dreary first day of February. My 1st LV bag. Got her last week as an early 50th birthday gift from my family. Neverfull MM w/ Rose Ballerine interior. Isn’t she so pretty?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4654597


Happy Birthday!!  Yes, she is very pretty!! Congratulations!!


----------



## PamK

Out with little Teddy today!


----------



## HarmonysMama

TraGiv said:


> Happy Birthday!!  Yes, she is very pretty!! Congratulations!!


Thank you. My birthday isn’t actually until September but since we were on vacation in California, my hubby wanted it to be special. We went to the Louis Vuitton Boutique on Rodeo Drive. It was really sweet and special.


----------



## HarmonysMama

Iamminda said:


> Yesterday was a warm day (mid 60s) so this summery tote was perfect .


Very pretty. The Vachetta looks beautiful. I think my next bag will have the Vachetta trim.


----------



## Iamminda

HarmonysMama said:


> Very pretty. The Vachetta looks beautiful. I think my next bag will have the Vachetta trim.


Thanks .   Have fun shopping for your next bag — plenty of choices with vachetta trim.  I think it’s very special that you got your first LV at the Rodeo Dr Store (I have been to many stores even some abroad but never to Rodeo Drive).


----------



## MahoganyQT

Using one of my Trio pouches for a quick errand.


----------



## Sunshine mama

PamK said:


> Out with little Teddy today!


Love!!!


----------



## PamK

Sunshine mama said:


> Love!!!


Thank you Sunshine mama! ❤️


----------



## cheidel

HarmonysMama said:


> Out running errands on this dreary first day of February. My 1st LV bag. Got her last week as an early 50th birthday gift from my family. Neverfull MM w/ Rose Ballerine interior. Isn’t she so pretty?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4654597


Congrats!  Very pretty!


----------



## cheidel

KristyNikol said:


> My onthego riding shotgun this morning, paired with the giant jungle bandeau


Gorgeous bag!


----------



## cheidel

MahoganyQT said:


> My Jungle Double zip.
> View attachment 4637302


Very lovely bag!


----------



## cheidel

Iamminda said:


> Yesterday was a warm day (mid 60s) so this summery tote was perfect .


Very pretty!


----------



## Iamminda

cheidel said:


> Very pretty!


Thank you cheidel


----------



## jakeandmer1

My new OTG!


----------



## cheidel

jakeandmer1 said:


> My new OTG!



Absolutely gorgeous and with the perfect Bandeau!!!!  Congrats!


----------



## TXLVlove

Picking up some goodies to celebrate team birthdays.


----------



## baghabitz34

TXLVlove said:


> Picking up some goodies to celebrate team birthdays.


I love nothing bundt cakes!

Your bag looks nice with the mono strap!


----------



## Sunshine mama

jakeandmer1 said:


> My new OTG!


The bandeau is perfect for your new bag!


----------



## fyn72

PM today as my passenger


----------



## TXLVlove

baghabitz34 said:


> I love nothing bundt cakes!
> 
> Your bag looks nice with the mono strap!


Thanks.  I used it once with the strap it came with and that was it...much more comfortable with the bandouliere one.


----------



## Sandy1017

Me and my girl delightful headed to work! TGIF!


----------



## ditzydi

My Papillon 25 with my Reverse Pochette Metis crossbody strap off to lunch with an old friend.


----------



## fyn72

I’m passenger with Soufflot bb on a rainy day today. Using the strap from my Pochette Metis, looks nice on there too


----------



## shayna07

My PSM - happy weekend!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sandy1017 said:


> Me and my girl delightful headed to work! TGIF!


I love the interior color of your car! A perfect match to the vachetta!


----------



## Sandy1017

Sunshine mama said:


> I love the interior color of your car! A perfect match to the vachetta!


Thanks so much!!!!!


----------



## MahoganyQT

ditzydi said:


> My Papillon 25 with my Reverse Pochette Metis crossbody strap off to lunch with an old friend.


I never thought about adding a crossbody strap to my beloved Papillon. I will definitely try it! I don’t think I’ll ever grow tired of it’s lovely shape!


----------



## ditzydi

MahoganyQT said:


> I never thought about adding a crossbody strap to my beloved Papillon. I will definitely try it! I don’t think I’ll ever grow tired of it’s lovely shape!



It was the first thing I thought to do when I got my reverse Pm.  This was my first time carrying it like this since getting my pm over the summer.    It does sit a tad awkward on my hip.  So I’m having to play around with the strap length.   Since this was the very first LV my husband gifted me 14 years ago, it's a lifer, I have been contemplating putting the same little d rings that are on the PM to the side of the Papillon to balance the bag when I carry it crossbody.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Taking a walk on the wild side. I love having the 2 print options on this bag!


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Perfect little grab and go. Miss Eva in ebene!


----------



## bccgal

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> Perfect little grab and go. Miss Eva in ebene!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4661397


Beautiful.  I wish I never sold mine. I could be using it right now.


----------



## 23adeline

Twist PM


----------



## 23adeline

Dora BB


----------



## keishapie1973

1st day out...


----------



## DamierEbene

Every rain-free-day I take her out !


----------



## designerdiva87

Downsized today-

Pre-date code Danube


----------



## Sunshine mama

designerdiva87 said:


> Downsized today-
> 
> Pre-date code Danube


Wow!


----------



## cheidel

TXLVlove said:


> Picking up some goodies to celebrate team birthdays.


Love, ❤️ this Speedy look!!!  Btw, I’m addicted to Nothing Bundt Cakes!


----------



## cheidel

MahoganyQT said:


> Taking a walk on the wild side. I love having the 2 print options on this bag!


Very pretty!!!!


----------



## 23adeline

Me and Twist pm


----------



## weezer

Montaigne MM and key pouch (blanket is there for my dog lol)


----------



## baghabitz34

HarmonysMama said:


> Out running errands on this dreary first day of February. My 1st LV bag. Got her last week as an early 50th birthday gift from my family. Neverfull MM w/ Rose Ballerine interior. Isn’t she so pretty?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4654597


Congrats & Happy Birthday!


----------



## 23adeline

Twist pm yesterday 


Alma Bb today


----------



## BoomBoom

Our very first outing.  love my new Speedy B 30 DE. She's so pretty!


----------



## anitalongey

My beloved Artsy!


----------



## PrairieBagurl




----------



## TangerineKandy

Pochette Metis!


----------



## Mady14

PM in Reverse, for the week:


----------



## 23adeline

Arch bag


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Pochette Metis in Noir. My girl is starting to show some wear but I still love her!


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Arch bag
> View attachment 4670070


Beautiful!


----------



## Fierymo

My Brera


----------



## Sunshine mama

Fierymo said:


> My Brera
> View attachment 4670522


I love this bag. I have thought about getting this cutie for so long. Do you think it's too similar to the alma bb DE?
Plus I like what you did with the luggage tag!


----------



## chellemg

fyn72 said:


> I’m passenger with Soufflot bb on a rainy day today. Using the strap from my Pochette Metis, looks nice on there too




Awww I love this bag!!! Is it heavy?


----------



## 23adeline

Capucines bb


----------



## AndreaM99

My Lumi PM in Terre.


----------



## mcmrks

it‘s a color photo, i swear.


----------



## Km2181

My Palm Springs MM


----------



## Iamminda

I think little Vivienne looks cute here even upside down, lol.  Happy Friday


----------



## Venessa84

Iamminda said:


> I think little Vivienne looks cute here even upside down, lol.  Happy Friday



Aww that little charm definitely makes this a cutie.


----------



## Venessa84

Toting my Capucines MM around today

I also might have a candy addiction in addition to my bag habit.


----------



## Fierymo

Sunshine mama said:


> I love this bag. I have thought about getting this cutie for so long. Do you think it's too similar to the alma bb DE?
> Plus I like what you did with the luggage tag!


Thanks I truly love wearing it - and mainly top handle.  It is a bit similar of course but a different shape. While the Alma bb comes with a shoulder strap, I purchased mine from the boutique.


----------



## Iamminda

Venessa84 said:


> View attachment 4671374
> 
> 
> Toting my Capucines MM around today
> 
> I also might have a candy addiction in addition to my bag habit.



So gorgeous!!!  Glad you are enjoying your newbies .  I don’t know which is better/worse — bag habit or candy habit?


----------



## fyn72

chellemg said:


> Awww I love this bag!!! Is it heavy?


It's not heavy at all! So light and I love that the strap is adjustable


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> I think little Vivienne looks cute here even upside down, lol.  Happy Friday


It sure is!!!
Happy weekend!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> It sure is!!!
> Happy weekend!



Thanks — have a great weekend too SSSM


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Capucines Bb in Galet hanging out with me while hubby drops off some packages for me I like using my capucines the LV logo covered by the clover.


----------



## cj2001




----------



## Venessa84

Iamminda said:


> So gorgeous!!!  Glad you are enjoying your newbies [emoji2].  I don’t know which is better/worse — bag habit or candy habit?  [emoji2]



Thank you!! 

They might be equally bad but at least the candy is cheaper.


----------



## kbell

Running errands with this lil guy


----------



## BooYah

19 yr old buddy accompanying me to son’s baseball practice today


----------



## BooYah

kbell said:


> Running errands with this lil guy
> View attachment 4672057


----------



## Don.aah

Why of course my mini boite chapeau


----------



## anitalongey

Vavin chain wallet, love her!!


----------



## Melfontana

Quick Errands ::


----------



## BooYah

Melfontana said:


> Quick Errands ::



Red strap on MPA looks fabulous!!!


----------



## Melfontana

BooYah said:


> Red strap on MPA looks fabulous!!!


Thanks  it’s from the Denim MPA


----------



## waterlily112

Off to grocery shopping


----------



## BooYah

Melfontana said:


> Thanks  it’s from the Denim MPA



yes, I saw your beautiful Blue Denim acquisition awhile back


----------



## Loulouuk

Shopping friend


----------



## 23adeline

Bento BB, night view


----------



## frivofrugalista

Totally obsessed with this bag!


----------



## BooYah

frivofrugalista said:


> Totally obsessed with this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4673954



love this


----------



## tweeety

Today’s


----------



## LucyLaLaLVoer

My favorite Bag ♥️


----------



## KimTX

23adeline said:


> Bento BB, night view
> View attachment 4673120


So cute! Love this bag.


----------



## viewwing

Venessa84 said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> They might be equally bad but at least the candy is cheaper.


Lol...but bags don’t make you fat.


----------



## Jenneck220

My Manhattan PM and I coming home from work❤️.  I know it’s discontinued but I will never understand why I don’t see more of these around. I love this thing so much.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Melfontana said:


> Thanks  it’s from the Denim MPA


I was gonna ask where you got the strap. 
I think this red strap is my fave with the multi pochettes! I wish I could just get the strap.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jenneck220 said:


> My Manhattan PM and I coming home from work❤️.  I know it’s discontinued but I will never understand why I don’t see more of these around. I love this thing so much.


It's super cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

frivofrugalista said:


> Totally obsessed with this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4673954


This bag is very cute!
How are you liking it so far?


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Bento BB, night view
> View attachment 4673120


You have such a cute collection!


----------



## 23adeline

Sunshine mama said:


> You have such a cute collection!


Thanks


----------



## 23adeline

Locky BB, it’s white but I don’t know why it looks blueish in this picture


----------



## 23adeline

My new baby Vanity PM first time going out


----------



## frivofrugalista

Sunshine mama said:


> This bag is very cute!
> How are you liking it so far?



Absolutely love This bag: perfect size for everyday and the print is actually easy to match.


----------



## Luxeuphoria

Yesterday...8 year old delightful


Today, neonoe noir


----------



## waterlily112

23adeline said:


> Locky BB, it’s white but I don’t know why it looks blueish in this picture
> View attachment 4675355



Love this color for a locky BB!  
Curious question - how is the epi blanc holding up with color transfer and/or stains so far?


----------



## oh so chic

AndreaM99 said:


> Trevi GM with new friends


Its nice to see that you still bring your trevi out! I'm thinking about taking mine out of the dust bag...its been a while


----------



## AndreaM99

oh so chic said:


> Its nice to see that you still bring your trevi out! I'm thinking about taking mine out of the dust bag...its been a while


She is the queen of LV bags for me, so chic & feminine. Deserves attention for sure! Looking forward to see your photos.


----------



## Zoezampalunga

AndreaM99 said:


> She is the queen of LV bags for me, so chic & feminine. Deserves attention for sure! Looking forward to see your photos.


They stole e it from me 5 years ago and I still miss it! Beautiful, very well made bag. Just a little heavy but still gorgeous.


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Back to using my daily!
Empreinte Pochette Metis in Noir with Bee charm


----------



## fyn72

Soufflot bb as my passenger today


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Mono PA riding shotgun while picking up takeout


----------



## MissJess818

This little cutie.

Does anyone else use their Christmas animation pieces year round?


----------



## cj2001

MissJess818 said:


> This little cutie.
> 
> Does anyone else use their Christmas animation pieces year round?



I do not have any of those pieces but would totally use them year round.  Not Christmasy to me.


----------



## EpiFanatic

This fun girl...


----------



## EpiFanatic

MissJess818 said:


> This little cutie.
> 
> Does anyone else use their Christmas animation pieces year round?


Absolutely. Would never occur to me to do otherwise.


----------



## 23adeline

waterlily112 said:


> Love this color for a locky BB!
> Curious question - how is the epi blanc holding up with color transfer and/or stains so far?


So far no colour transfer on my Locky BB. My Twist PM which is also white EPI did get a bit dirty , but I was able to clean it with a facial cleansing oil .


----------



## anitalongey

Mono Noir Saintonge...


----------



## EpiFanatic

This little lady....


----------



## EMMY

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> Perfect little grab and go. Miss Eva in ebene!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4661397


Love it! I have this too..so fun to use!


----------



## HarmonysMama

anitalongey said:


> Mono Noir Saintonge...





anitalongey said:


> Mono Noir Saintonge...


I really love this bag.


----------



## cheidel

BooYah said:


> 19 yr old buddy accompanying me to son’s baseball practice today


Your Speedy looks great!!!


----------



## cheidel

frivofrugalista said:


> Totally obsessed with this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4673954


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## cheidel

LucyLaLaLVoer said:


> My favorite Bag ♥️


I can see why it’s your favorite.  It’s a lovely bag!


----------



## cheidel

fyn72 said:


> Soufflot bb as my passenger today


Gorgeous!


----------



## BooYah

cheidel said:


> Your Speedy looks great!!!



thank youuuuu


----------



## waterlily112

23adeline said:


> So far no colour transfer on my Locky BB. My Twist PM which is also white EPI did get a bit dirty , but I was able to clean it with a facial cleansing oil .


Awesome! Thanks! I'll try to get one on my next Europe trip


----------



## anitalongey

HarmonysMama said:


> I really love this bag.


I love her - It fits more than the essentials and fits perfect length wise!!


----------



## KimTX

EpiFanatic said:


> This little lady....
> 
> View attachment 4680350


Your bag is gorgeous!


----------



## shayna07

Wearing this cutie today!


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Bloomsbury PM.


----------



## EpiFanatic

KimTX said:


> Your bag is gorgeous!


Thank you so much.


----------



## themeanreds

Rivington and a little GG this week


----------



## PinotHeels&Bags

themeanreds said:


> Rivington and a little GG this week
> View attachment 4682870



Your Rivington is gorgeous!


----------



## baghabitz34

Just got home after a long day


----------



## EpiFanatic

baghabitz34 said:


> Just got home after a long day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4683617


VERY pretty...


----------



## Winter’sJoy

baghabitz34 said:


> Just got home after a long day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4683617


Very nice!


----------



## 23adeline

Vanity pm


----------



## EpiFanatic

23adeline said:


> Vanity pm
> View attachment 4683948


Cuteness alert!!


----------



## AndreaM99

PM in Tourterelle


----------



## IntheOcean

baghabitz34 said:


> Just got home after a long day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4683617


DE looks gorgeous with red accents!


----------



## pursula

On her first day out.


----------



## Melfontana

pursula said:


> On her first day out.


Looks so fresh and new


----------



## baghabitz34

EpiFanatic said:


> VERY pretty...


Thanks!


----------



## baghabitz34

Winter’sJoy said:


> Very nice!


Thanks!


----------



## baghabitz34

AndreaM99 said:


> PM in Tourterelle


Love that color!


----------



## baghabitz34

IntheOcean said:


> DE looks gorgeous with red accents!


Thanks!


----------



## Guerabrava

bccgal said:


> Beautiful.  I wish I never sold mine. I could be using it right now.


Me too, I regret selling my mono one.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

baghabitz34 said:


> Thanks!


Your photo is seriously making me consider purchasing this bag. Oh boy! Does anyone know how much the DE nonenoe increase was?


----------



## Cool Gal

First day out in a passenger seat


----------



## Winter’sJoy

It’s our first day out too!


----------



## baghabitz34

Winter’sJoy said:


> Your photo is seriously making me consider purchasing this bag. Oh boy! Does anyone know how much the DE nonenoe increase was?


They are $1700 on the US site now. They went up $50.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

baghabitz34 said:


> They are $1700 on the US site now. They went up $50.


That is so annoying lol.


----------



## ditzydi

My Twice our and about running errands before a group of 10 year old boys descend upon my house for my son’s bday party.


----------



## baghabitz34

Winter’sJoy said:


> That is so annoying lol.


When I bought mine in Sept, they were $1590. The frequency of price increases is crazy!


----------



## Hogwartsluv

My Metisa’s first day as well  tagged along with her mono pals


----------



## Winter’sJoy

baghabitz34 said:


> When I bought mine in Sept, they were $1590. The frequency of price increases is crazy!


$1590 is more like it. Ugh! I should have bought it then. Do you have more pics of it? Are they in the clubhouse?


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Hogwartsluv said:


> My Metisa’s first day as well  tagged along with her mono pals


I miss my round coin purse.  It was stolen and of course it is now discontinued .


----------



## Hogwartsluv

Winter’sJoy said:


> I miss my round coin purse.  It was stolen and of course it is now discontinued .


Aww that sucks  I got mine from the latest Xmas collection (Vivienne in Venice with the blue interior).


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Hogwartsluv said:


> Aww that sucks  I got mine from the latest Xmas collection (Vivienne in Venice with the blue interior).


Is that one still available?


----------



## Hogwartsluv

Winter’sJoy said:


> Is that one still available?


Unfortunately I don’t see it on the Canadian website anymore


----------



## Louisgyal37




----------



## coconutsforlv

Using my Felicie as a wallet this week. Fits perfectly in the speedy or I can just grab and go
for quick errands.


----------



## BoomBoom

coconutsforlv said:


> Using my Felicie as a wallet this week. Fits perfectly in the speedy or I can just grab and go
> for quick errands.


Crap... another Speedy that I have to have!


----------



## KoalaXJ

Taking this new bae out today ❤️


----------



## 23adeline

Mini City Steamer


----------



## coloradolvr

That happy time when you discover you have leggings that match your bag


----------



## fyn72

coloradolvr said:


> That happy time when you discover you have leggings that match your bag
> 
> View attachment 4689189


Gorgeous colour! Lovely matching your pants too


----------



## Venessa84

23adeline said:


> Mini City Steamer
> View attachment 4688564



The combo on this CS is TDF. 



coloradolvr said:


> That happy time when you discover you have leggings that match your bag
> 
> View attachment 4689189



Wow! What a gorgeous color!!


----------



## Pinkie*

coloradolvr said:


> That happy time when you discover you have leggings that match your bag
> 
> View attachment 4689189


Love the color


----------



## IntheOcean

Jessihsia said:


> Taking this new bae out today ❤️


Classic and gorgeous! 


coloradolvr said:


> That happy time when you discover you have leggings that match your bag
> 
> View attachment 4689189


Love the color! And the twilly is just magical.


----------



## baghabitz34

Winter’sJoy said:


> $1590 is more like it. Ugh! I should have bought it then. Do you have more pics of it? Are they in the clubhouse?


I think there’s one more pic in the clubhouse from when I first bought mine. But there is lots of eye candy in the clubhouse of other colors & prints.


----------



## 23adeline

Dauphine mm


----------



## kemilia

Winter’sJoy said:


> Is that one still available?


I recently saw a couple of the round Viviennes on Fashionphile, they are darn cute! Still on the site, btw.


----------



## Lolly

Jenneck220 said:


> My Manhattan PM and I coming home from work❤️.  I know it’s discontinued but I will never understand why I don’t see more of these around. I love this thing so much.



How do you like this bag? Ive been thinking about a pre-loved GM. Is the PM somewhat large, too? Could an iPad fit in there?


----------



## fyn72

I’m passenger with first time out speedy b!


----------



## Melfontana

::


----------



## IntheOcean

fyn72 said:


> I’m passenger with first time out speedy b!


Classic and gorgeous!


----------



## Lolly

Melfontana said:


> ::


I love the blue strap!


----------



## Winter’sJoy

kemilia said:


> I recently saw a couple of the round Viviennes on Fashionphile, they are darn cute! Still on the site, btw.


Thank you!


----------



## cheidel

pursula said:


> On her first day out.


Gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## cheidel

coloradolvr said:


> That happy time when you discover you have leggings that match your bag
> 
> View attachment 4689189


Very pretty and such a gorgeous color!


----------



## Cool Gal

With my dear Lilac Epi Croisette...she’s been with me for 19 years!❤️


----------



## Lilybarb

23adeline said:


> Dauphine mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4689380


I love color block! Gorgeous bag!


----------



## IntheOcean

Cool Gal said:


> View attachment 4690385
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my dear Lilac Epi Croisette...she’s been with me for 19 years!❤️


Wow, that's amazing! And what a nice refreshing color, and the charms are adorable


----------



## 1LV




----------



## Cool Gal

Thank you @IntheOcean


----------



## 23adeline

Capucines bb


----------



## 23adeline

Speedy LVxLOL


----------



## Lilybarb

23adeline said:


> Speedy LVxLOL
> View attachment 4692656


Love the colors!


----------



## 23adeline

Lilybarb said:


> Love the colors!


Thanks ! It’s more beautiful in real life


----------



## Just.Stine

Jeune Fille MM from 1987 
​


----------



## Yeshax

Now, that’s quality!


----------



## Just.Stine

Yeshax said:


> Now, that’s quality!



I know


----------



## miumiu2046

Just.Stine said:


> Jeune Fille MM from 1987
> View attachment 4694622​


Wow it’s in great shape and look at the perfect alignment!


----------



## Just.Stine

miumiu2046 said:


> Wow it’s in great shape and look at the perfect alignment!



Can tell “shes” an Old lady, with her small cracks and wrinkels; but I love the style of the older bags


----------



## Bumbles

23adeline said:


> Speedy LVxLOL
> View attachment 4692656


Simply gorgeous! I’m so jel of all your beautiful bags. You have an amazing bag collection!


----------



## Hermezzy

coloradolvr said:


> That happy time when you discover you have leggings that match your bag
> 
> View attachment 4689189


Stunningly gorgeous...


----------



## LV_BB

Cool Gal said:


> View attachment 4690385
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my dear Lilac Epi Croisette...she’s been with me for 19 years!❤️



I love everything about this picture! Where did you buy the fur ball keychain?


----------



## 23adeline

Alma bb mono denim


----------



## 23adeline

Trunk clutch


----------



## 23adeline




----------



## AndreaM99

Guarded by leopard


----------



## Venessa84

Had to run to the doctor’s for my daughter’s 3 year check up. Grabbed my twist to accompany me


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Venessa84 said:


> Had to run to the doctor’s for my daughter’s 3 year check up. Grabbed my twist to accompany me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4698021


Forget that Louis bag, tell me more about the Elmo bag please! All jokes aside, very cute. Hope the appointment went well.


----------



## 23adeline

AndreaM99 said:


> Guarded by leopard


I have this bag too, bag twins


----------



## 23adeline

Vanity pm


----------



## fyn72

Neo noe today  for a trip to the hairdressers


----------



## Just.Stine

My new MP in mono


----------



## Venessa84

Winter’sJoy said:


> Forget that Louis bag, tell me more about the Elmo bag please! All jokes aside, very cute. Hope the appointment went well.



The beautiful Elmo backpack was introduced in Spring 2019 as a limited edition piece. Only 100,000 were made. It came in 2 prints the one you see as well as blue Cookie Monster. It’s sold out everywhere now but you maybe able to find a gently used one on EBay but please have it authenticated.

Totally kidding with the above.

And thank you...the appointment went very well. Fortunately no shots at a 3 year checkup.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Venessa84 said:


> The beautiful Elmo backpack was introduced in Spring 2019 as a limited edition piece. Only 100,000 were made. It came in 2 prints the one you see as well as blue Cookie Monster. It’s sold out everywhere now but you maybe able to find a gently used one on EBay but please have it authenticated.
> 
> Totally kidding with the above.
> 
> And thank you...the appointment went very well. Fortunately no shots at a 3 year checkup.


Oh my! This was absolutely hilarious! I think you should audition for the voice of the Price Is Right lol. Glad to hear everything went well.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Me and my MPA on a quick errand


----------



## Hermezzy

Winter’sJoy said:


> Me and my MPA on a quick errand


Exquisite picture.  Beautiful bag.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Hermezzy said:


> Exquisite picture.  Beautiful bag.


Thank you so much!


----------



## amandacasey

Winter’sJoy said:


> Me and my MPA on a quick errand


Even your mpa is perfect! The stars align for you; that's the nicest one I’ve probably ever seen


----------



## Winter’sJoy

amandacasey said:


> Even your mpa is perfect! The stars align for you; that's the nicest one I’ve probably ever seen


Thank you! I’m forced to carry this one because my DE was stolen and I haven’t replaced it. I rarely carried the mono because I thought it looked so good and I kinda wanted to preserve it. I’m now stalking the de but I’m also thinking about buying another mono just as a back up. It’s my favorite print in this piece. The de was okay to me but I used it because it was carefree.

I certainly hope yours works out. Try filling it to see if the ripples go away.


----------



## AndreaM99

Winter’sJoy said:


> Forget that Louis bag, tell me more about the Elmo bag please! All jokes aside, very cute. Hope the appointment went well.


I love it!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

So pretty!!


----------



## A Yah Suh

Stay safe!


----------



## Winter’sJoy

A Yah Suh said:


> View attachment 4699065
> 
> Stay safe!


I love your card case!


----------



## Gdmolly

From a few weeks ago but forgot to share. I love my Jeune Fille.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Gdmolly said:


> From a few weeks ago but forgot to share. I love my Jeune Fille.
> 
> View attachment 4699126


First time seeing this bag but I love it toooooo!


----------



## cj2001

A Yah Suh said:


> View attachment 4699065
> 
> Stay safe!



I love your card holder!  Speaking of staying safe, please keep in mind that those particular Wet Ones are not antibacterial...


----------



## 23adeline

Montaigne  BB


----------



## ncabahug

Just before the stores closed for COVID. Yes, I do actually buckle my bags in


----------



## 23adeline

Capucines BB


----------



## KoalaXJ

First day out.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Jessihsia said:


> First day out.


So cute!


----------



## DamierEbene

To the grocery store and back.... that‘s all my bags get to see at the moment


----------



## SandyCole

My Pochette Metis reverse


----------



## frivofrugalista

My new norm...so sad the Van Gogh exhibit was cancelled. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Hope everyone is staying safe[emoji170]


----------



## Lilybarb

frivofrugalista said:


> My new norm...so sad the Van Gogh exhibit was cancelled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4703569
> 
> Hope everyone is staying safe[emoji170]


I adore Van Gogh, but I'm ogling the Clorox wipes.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Lilybarb said:


> I adore Van Gogh, but I'm ogling the Clorox wipes.



[emoji170]thank you. I’ll send you a container if you need!


----------



## Lilybarb

frivofrugalista said:


> thank you. I’ll send you a container if you need!


Ahhhhhh. That is so kind of you! @frivofrugalista! I had 2 large containers when all this began, gone now but have plenty of Clorox & Pinesol. Your sweet offer warms my heart - thank you sooo much!


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Lilybarb said:


> I adore Van Gogh, but I'm ogling the Clorox wipes.


They certainly are a hot commodity these days and have the markup of LV resellers on the resell market!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Lilybarb said:


> Ahhhhhh. That is so kind of you! @frivofrugalista! I had 2 large containers when all this began, gone now but have plenty of Clorox & Pinesol. Your sweet offer warms my heart - thank you sooo much!


That’s good you have back up. And you’re most welcome[emoji170]


Winter’sJoy said:


> They certainly are a hot commodity these days and have the markup of LV resellers on the resell market!


 resale is crazy!


----------



## Sunshine mama

SandyCole said:


> My Pochette Metis reverse


Loving this !!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

@A Yah Suh I love my coin card case too! 
Using it with my handmade bag.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Sunshine mama said:


> @A Yah Suh I love my coin card case too!
> Using it with my handmade bag.


I hope you find someplace to etch or stitch your initials into your bag. It’s so beautiful it needs a name.


----------



## baghabitz34

Lilybarb said:


> I adore Van Gogh, but I'm ogling the Clorox wipes.


I know right? Clorox wipes and toilet paper are such rare commodities these days!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Winter’sJoy said:


> I hope you find someplace to etch or stitch your initials into your bag. It’s so beautiful it needs a name.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you so much!


No, thank you for sharing.


----------



## fyn72

Just a quick trip to the supermarket


----------



## mnl

Medication run with alma


----------



## rutabaga

DamierEbene said:


> View attachment 4702238
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To the grocery store and back.... that‘s all my bags get to see at the moment



Bag twins! 

I went bagless this morning to buy groceries and it was so liberating, like going commando lol! I zipped my credit card and DL inside one raincoat pocket and had my keys and phone in the other.


----------



## Bumbles

mnl said:


> Medication run with alma
> View attachment 4704806


This Alma is gorgeous! How are you finding it? Is it high maintenance with the vernis?


----------



## Starbux32

mnl said:


> Medication run with alma
> View attachment 4704806


Bag twins


----------



## mnl

Bumbles said:


> This Alma is gorgeous! How are you finding it? Is it high maintenance with the vernis?


It’s very low maintenance, easy to use, and surprisingly holds a ton!


----------



## Winter’sJoy

i*bella said:


> Bag twins!
> 
> I went bagless this morning to buy groceries and it was so liberating, like going commando lol! I zipped my credit card and DL inside one raincoat pocket and had my keys and phone in the other.


That’s the best way to shop now in days!


----------



## Bumbles

mnl said:


> It’s very low maintenance, easy to use, and surprisingly holds a ton!


That’s great to know, I will have to check it out. At the moment I’m looking for an everyday casual run around, multi purpose bag to use. I’ve so far got the boite chapeau souple pm and this on the list. Do you think it will be good for this purpose or too fancy? Btw I don’t own any almas yet


----------



## mnl

Bumbles said:


> That’s great to know, I will have to check it out. At the moment I’m looking for an everyday casual run around, multi purpose bag to use. I’ve so far got the boite chapeau souple pm and this on the list. Do you think it will be good for this purpose or too fancy? Btw I don’t own any almas yet



I have the bigger BCS also and I put this in the same category.  Easy as cross body during errands and travel (not that we’ll be able to do that for awhile .  It can also be casual and dressed up.  I was originally concerned about the small size, but it surprisingly fits a ton.  I have not had any color transfer issues yet, unlike my BCS...the back vachetta pocket got stained from jeans during vacay (old jeans that had been washed a million times ).  I love my 1st alma


----------



## 23adeline

Locky BB


City Steamer MM


Dauphine MM


----------



## AndreaM99

Today with my Trevi GM


----------



## EJsMommy1

Post office run


----------



## 23adeline

Twist PM, Sunglasses and Cles


----------



## frivofrugalista

Her maiden voyage. This bag is beyond beautiful[emoji170]


----------



## Sunshine mama

Winter’sJoy said:


> No, thank you for sharing.


----------



## fyn72

Went to get a coffee and some groceries


----------



## 23adeline

Bento bb


----------



## 23adeline

The Arch bag


----------



## MmeM124

Went on a very short drive to the town hall to drop off a permit application to keep chickens. My kids are super excited!


----------



## Lilybarb

MmeM124 said:


> Went on a very short drive to the town hall to drop off a permit application to keep chickens. My kids are super excited!
> 
> View attachment 4709428


My mother kept chickens until she got too old - we had them all named!  Always something to watch  and fresh eggs!  Watch out for the predators (sure you already know that).


----------



## 23adeline

Twist MM
	

		
			
		

		
	



Mila pm


----------



## Iamla117

fyn72 said:


> Went to get a coffee and some groceries


I have this same bag and I am in love with it. Where did you purchase your Pom?


----------



## boyoverboard

frivofrugalista said:


> Her maiden voyage. This bag is beyond beautiful[emoji170]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4706804



Beautiful!


----------



## Sunshine mama

The essentials for a trip to Costco and Sam's  Club. Then I'll wipe down the bag.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Sunshine mama said:


> The essentials for a trip to Costco and Sam's  Club. Then I'll wipe down the bag.


Beautiful! Are you carrying both? What do you wipe your bags down with?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Winter’sJoy said:


> Beautiful! Are you carrying both? What do you wipe your bags down with?


Thank you! 
I just put everything in the bag, so I carry just one bag. And since the bag is not expensive I just wipe it with some sanitizing wipes.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you!
> I just put everything in the bag, so I carry just one bag. And since the bag is not expensive I just wipe it with some sanitizing wipes.


Gotcha! They all look very nice and seem to play well together


----------



## fyn72

Iamla117 said:


> I have this same bag and I am in love with it. Where did you purchase your Pom?


It's a great bag! I bought the pom from Witchery a couple of years ago


----------



## mrsinsyder

Pochette grenelle and mask, heading to the grocery store.


----------



## frivofrugalista

mrsinsyder said:


> Pochette grenelle and mask, heading to the grocery store.
> View attachment 4712062



Love this colour [emoji170]


----------



## 23adeline

City Steamer Mini in another car


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> City Steamer Mini in another car
> View attachment 4712215


Love this!


----------



## viewwing

mrsinsyder said:


> Pochette grenelle and mask, heading to the grocery store.
> View attachment 4712062


This seaside color has got me really confused..is it more blue or green?


----------



## Sunshine mama

mrsinsyder said:


> Pochette grenelle and mask, heading to the grocery store.
> View attachment 4712062


I LOVE  LOVE this bag! 
Do you find it carefree?


----------



## mrsinsyder

Sunshine mama said:


> I LOVE  LOVE this bag!
> Do you find it carefree?


Not really. It has same colored stitching on the bottom and no feet so it gets dirty. Also the sharp corners don’t like being banged into things. Epi is nice and sturdy though.


----------



## Sunshine mama

mrsinsyder said:


> Not really. It has same colored stitching on the bottom and no feet so it gets dirty. Also the sharp corners don’t like being banged into things. Epi is nice and sturdy though.


Thank you for an honest reply!
I was kinda afraid of those reasons. 
Still a gorgeous bag!


----------



## mrsinsyder

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you for an honest reply!
> I was kinda afraid of those reasons.
> Still a gorgeous bag!


Thank you! In black I’d say absolutely.


----------



## SeattleLVLover

Denim Baggy PM with Bandeau


----------



## 23adeline

Spring Street first time going out


----------



## EpiFanatic

23adeline said:


> Bento bb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4707912


Divine...


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Spring Street first time going out
> View attachment 4713332


Love!
Do you find it easy to use?


----------



## Bumbles

23adeline said:


> Spring Street first time going out
> View attachment 4713332


Gorgeous! Love this bag,


----------



## shayna07

Wearing this little cutie today!


----------



## 23adeline

Sunshine mama said:


> Love!
> Do you find it easy to use?


Not so easy if the bag is empty, it will be hard to lock. To solve the problem, the bag has to be full, I think it’s a common problem for this kind of lock


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Not so easy if the bag is empty, it will be hard to lock. To solve the problem, the bag has to be full, I think it’s a common problem for this kind of lock


Thank you.


----------



## 23adeline

Finally change to use Capucines BB today


----------



## iuvcoach

Graceful MM


----------



## 23adeline

Mini luggage’s turn today


----------



## 23adeline

Dora BB


----------



## Sunshine mama

Winter’sJoy said:


> Gotcha! They all look very nice and seem to play well together


Thank you!​


----------



## Tayyyraee

Picking up our grocery order.


----------



## Louisgyal37




----------



## frivofrugalista

First sunny day in a week!


----------



## 23adeline

Alma bb


----------



## 23adeline

Locky bb


----------



## Tayyyraee

Off to mail our “Save the New Dates” since COVID cancelled our wedding And picking up some Panera for lunch


----------



## 23adeline

Speedy bb LVxLOL


----------



## Sunshine mama

My homemade bag again. This time with a touch of Louis!


----------



## Santra2

My graceful pm~ got this (with a red lined zippy) as a graduate school completion gift for myself in December. Love it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Santra2 said:


> My graceful pm~ got this (with a red lined zippy) as a graduate school completion gift for myself in December. Love it!


The blind stamping on your luggage tag is cute!


----------



## Santra2

Sunshine mama said:


> The blind stamping on your luggage tag is cute!


Thank you! I didn't care for the foiled look, so just went with colorless embossing.


----------



## Bumbles

frivofrugalista said:


> View attachment 4718721
> 
> First sunny day in a week!


This bags gorgeous FF


----------



## Santra2

23adeline said:


> Finally change to use Capucines BB today
> View attachment 4715304


What sunglasses are those? They’re cute! Next to bags and shoes, sunglasses are my favorite accessory.


----------



## snoopysleepy

Clapton backpack on errands today


----------



## LaDolceLaria

Maiden voyage. Love this summer bag (with new custom strap)!


----------



## Sunshine mama

snoopysleepy said:


> Clapton backpack on errands today


Cute as heck! Is this the magnolia?


----------



## snoopysleepy

Sunshine mama said:


> Cute as heck! Is this the magnolia?



Yes it is


----------



## ashin121

I've always been a chanel collector. Decided to venture out and purchased my first LV in feb. Throwback photo to February pre shelter in place . Love the reverse mono.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

ashin121 said:


> I've always been a chanel collector. Decided to venture out and purchased my first LV in feb. Throwback photo to February pre shelter in place . Love the reverse mono.


Looks good!


----------



## ashin121

Winter’sJoy said:


> Looks good!


Thank you !!!! I'm super happy


----------



## frivofrugalista

Bumbles said:


> This bags gorgeous FF



Thank you Bumbles[emoji170]


----------



## cajhingle

basic but not basic


----------



## mrsinsyder

I was excited to take my new ride to the grocery store since there’s nowhere else to go  after years of having a black interior in Florida, I’m loving this light color.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I love the PA DA with the Kaki rose strap   Enjoy your bag.
Damn forgot to quote @cajhingle


----------



## Starbux32

Sunshine mama said:


> My homemade bag again. This time with a touch of Louis!


I am in awe everytime I see this bag, amazing!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Starbux32 said:


> I am in awe everytime I see this bag, amazing!


Thank you Starbux32!


----------



## Starbux32

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you Starbux32!


----------



## Bumbles

mrsinsyder said:


> I was excited to take my new ride to the grocery store since there’s nowhere else to go  after years of having a black interior in Florida, I’m loving this light color.
> 
> View attachment 4722935


Such a cute bag! Wish I had gotten the kirigami from this collection. Lucky you


----------



## Sunshine mama

mrsinsyder said:


> I was excited to take my new ride to the grocery store since there’s nowhere else to go  after years of having a black interior in Florida, I’m loving this light color.
> 
> View attachment 4722935


It's a beautiful backdrop for your beautiful bag! Hope you got all you needed. I know I can't get  all I need these days when I go grocery shopping.


----------



## Sunshine mama

cajhingle said:


> basic but not basic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4722829


Love this combo.


----------



## Sunshine mama

ashin121 said:


> I've always been a chanel collector. Decided to venture out and purchased my first LV in feb. Throwback photo to February pre shelter in place . Love the reverse mono.


Hmmm. I think this bag BELONGS in this car. How cool is it that the beautiful bag matches the interior?


----------



## TangerineKandy

First outing!!


----------



## Iamminda

TangerineKandy said:


> First outing!!



Beautiful first outing .  I also have to say that I just love all the colors of Canadian money, especially the purple bills, lol. (I had a great visit last summer).


----------



## KristyNikol

Riding shotgun with my PSM


----------



## TangerineKandy

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful first outing .  I also have to say that I just love all the colors of Canadian money, especially the purple bills, lol. (I had a great visit last summer).


It's funny you mentioned that as I was thinking while posting that photo that I'm glad our money is colourful!

I'm so glad you enjoyed your visit and hopefully you'll return when the borders open again! Where did you spend your time while in Canada?


----------



## Iamminda

TangerineKandy said:


> It's funny you mentioned that as I was thinking while posting that photo that I'm glad our money is colourful!
> 
> I'm so glad you enjoyed your visit and hopefully you'll return when the borders open again! Where did you spend your time while in Canada?



We got the Canadian bills before the trip — I almost didn’t want to use the purple ones .  They are also so much cleaner than US bills.  We were in Vancouver last year — loved it and would go back there in a heartbeat (short flight for us).  Many years ago, I visited Toronto, Calgary, and Quebec too (3 different trips).

I forgot to mention that I love your Bleu/lagoon cardholder (more than my cobalt one)


----------



## Sunshine mama

TangerineKandy said:


> First outing!!


Oh that coin card case is really pretty!


----------



## TangerineKandy

Iamminda said:


> We got the Canadian bills before the trip — I almost didn’t want to use the purple ones .  They are also so much cleaner than US bills.  We were in Vancouver last year — loved it and would go back there in a heartbeat (short flight for us).  Many years ago, I visited Toronto, Calgary, and Quebec too (3 different trips).
> 
> I forgot to mention that I love your Bleu/lagoon cardholder (more than my cobalt one)


Oh thank you! When I first opened it I thought I should have gotten the cobalt one instead! It has since grown on me and I'm glad I chose it. The cobalt one is so pretty as well!


----------



## TangerineKandy

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh that coin card case is really pretty!


Thank you!! I really love the function! I definitely recommend adding it to your collection. You can't go wrong with any of the colour choices!


----------



## 23adeline

Santra2 said:


> What sunglasses are those? They’re cute! Next to bags and shoes, sunglasses are my favorite accessory.


Hi, it’s Obsession brown color. I bought it many years ago, couldn’t remember the name actually, I went to LV website to check the name


----------



## 23adeline

Dauphine MM
	

		
			
		

		
	



Twist PM


----------



## Bumbles

TangerineKandy said:


> First outing!!


Love that flash of blue lagoon coin card holder! Gorgeous


----------



## TangerineKandy

Bumbles said:


> Love that flash of blue lagoon coin card holder! Gorgeous


Thank you!! It's my most used slg now!!


----------



## Tayyyraee

NeoNoe out for the first time
She looks very red, but is more burgundy.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Tayyyraee said:


> View attachment 4724556
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NeoNoe out for the first time
> She looks very red, but is more burgundy.


Love this so much!!!


----------



## Tayyyraee

Sunshine mama said:


> Love this so much!!!


Thank you! I’m literally obsessed! It is my new favorite LV that I own


----------



## shayna07

This is my vintage noe from 1987. I love the slouchiness of this bag!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Me-n-Sofia


----------



## chicklety

SeattleLVLover said:


> Denim Baggy PM with Bandeau
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4712599


Okay you just made me want to go out and buy this bag!!! Tell me about her!!


----------



## DamierEbene

shayna07 said:


> This is my vintage noe from 1987. I love the slouchiness of this bag!


Stunning!  The patina!!! I want one from this year ...


----------



## Sunshine mama

EpiFanatic said:


> Me-n-Sofia
> View attachment 4725388


love this color and design. 
Sofia must be a popular name, cuz I have a Ferragamo Sofia bag as well.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Sunshine mama said:


> love this color and design.
> Sofia must be a popular name, cuz I have a Ferragamo Sofia bag as well.


Thank you!  The Ferragamo Sofia is an awesome bag.


----------



## Yeshax

I ride my bike to and from work and this is how one of my ladies travels after I’ve dropped my daughter off at kindergarten. Before that stop she’s riding crossbody on my back but I can’t get a picture of that since although I am a mother of two energetic ones I haven’t grown giant octopus arms yet


----------



## viewwing

Yeshax said:


> I ride my bike to and from work and this is how one of my ladies travels after I’ve dropped my daughter off at kindergarten. Before that stop she’s riding crossbody on my back but I can’t get a picture of that since although I am a mother of two energetic ones I haven’t grown giant octopus arms yet


So cool! You’re strong!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Yeshax said:


> I ride my bike to and from work and this is how one of my ladies travels after I’ve dropped my daughter off at kindergarten. Before that stop she’s riding crossbody on my back but I can’t get a picture of that since although I am a mother of two energetic ones I haven’t grown giant octopus arms yet


Cute! I think I may have the same pom  as yours. 
BTW, I would love to be in that seat while you are pedaling!


----------



## LHLarsen

Yeshax said:


> I ride my bike to and from work and this is how one of my ladies travels after I’ve dropped my daughter off at kindergarten. Before that stop she’s riding crossbody on my back but I can’t get a picture of that since although I am a mother of two energetic ones I haven’t grown giant octopus arms yet


I love that you can bike to work!


----------



## thebagqueen

My well loved DE speedy 30


----------



## Yeshax

LHLarsen said:


> I love that you can bike to work!


I am lucky, it’s only 5,3 miles so it’s a nice start of the day and a great way to rewind on the way home. I will switch jobs this summer and then I won’t be able to bike anymore and I will miss it tremendously.


----------



## 23adeline

City steamer mini and obsession sunglasses 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Spring street


----------



## fyn72

Favorite my passenger today


----------



## 23adeline

Pochette Grenelle , don’t know why the colour is so white, it’s Seaside colour actually


----------



## spicybeautiful

PM in mono


----------



## IntheOcean

23adeline said:


> Pochette Grenelle , don’t know why the colour is so white, it’s Seaside colour actually
> View attachment 4728017


Such a charming Grenelle!


----------



## Bumbles

I was going to say I thought you got the seaside colour lol and I thought wow another one but in white! So pretty and gorgeous! 


23adeline said:


> Pochette Grenelle , don’t know why the colour is so white, it’s Seaside colour actually
> View attachment 4728017


----------



## TangerineKandy

Off to work!


----------



## 23adeline

Bumbles said:


> I was going to say I thought you got the seaside colour lol and I thought wow another one but in white! So pretty and gorgeous!


I have many white bags, and seaside is a very beautiful color . But out of my expectation, it gets dirty quite easily .


----------



## 23adeline

Noe pouch


----------



## andicandi3x12

My very 1st baby. Speedy 25 [emoji178]


----------



## Winter’sJoy

andicandi3x12 said:


> My very 1st baby. Speedy 25 [emoji178]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4728985


This made me smile. My very first LV was a speedy 25 too. It’s been roughly 15 years ago and it still looks pretty good although I didn’t know how to properly care for vachetta. I rarely carry it now in days but I’m going to send it off to get all of the vachetta replaced one day. I love the honey patina yours has.


----------



## Sarah03

Caissa


----------



## Bumbles

23adeline said:


> I have many white bags, and seaside is a very beautiful color . But out of my expectation, it gets dirty quite easily .
> View attachment 4728804
> View attachment 4728807


Ah ok I guess I can see that happening.


----------



## andicandi3x12

Winter’sJoy said:


> This made me smile. My very first LV was a speedy 25 too. It’s been roughly 15 years ago and it still looks pretty good although I didn’t know how to properly care for vachetta. I rarely carry it now in days but I’m going to send it off to get all of the vachetta replaced one day. I love the honey patina yours has.



Thank you [emoji4] she’s from 2008 when I was still in college!


----------



## Winter’sJoy

andicandi3x12 said:


> Thank you [emoji4] she’s from 2008 when I was still in college!


Wow! Your bag looks good to be that old. How did you keep it in such pristine condition. I didn’t know any better and carried it in the rain.


----------



## 23adeline

Dauphine mini


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Sarah03 said:


> Caissa


Super cute! It’s like Artsy mixed with Graceful


----------



## Islandbreeze

23adeline said:


> Noe pouch
> View attachment 4728810


I think this is really cute and I’m partial to lightweight cross bodies. Does it stay closed when you are using it? May I ask what you used to attach the strap? Thanks!


----------



## Sarah03

Love_N_Lune said:


> Super cute! It’s like Artsy mixed with Graceful


That’s a good way to put it! But def not as giant as my Artsy


----------



## 23adeline

PSM


----------



## atlpeach

Venturing out today with my vintage DE Thames/Tate PM.  Perfectly-sized and a change of pace from my typical big, beloved hobo bags. An LV oldie (2012) but goodie!


----------



## 23adeline

Rose Des Vents


----------



## carlyk

Finally got out today to take my new Siena PM for a spin


----------



## themeanreds

Bag of the week


----------



## Sunshine mama

I'm using a bag I can wipe down easily without worrying about it.
And of course my cute coin holder again.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm using a bag I can wipe down easily without worrying about it.
> And of course my cute coin holder again.



Wow, this jaune color really pops in this picture — beautiful .  Such a pretty bag too.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Wow, this jaune color really pops in this picture — beautiful .  Such a pretty bag too.


Thank you Minda.
There are bags I'd just  rather not use these days, you know what I mean?


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm using a bag I can wipe down easily without worrying about it.
> And of course my cute coin holder again.


I envy your card holder but it’s the good envy . Such a cute piece.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Winter’sJoy said:


> I envy your card holder but it’s the good envy . Such a cute piece.


Thank you so much!
I initially wanted a blue piece but this was all they had. But now I do love this color more. I did end up getting the blue too,  but it's only been used for photos so far.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you so much!
> I initially wanted a blue piece but this was all they had. But now I do love this color more. I did end up getting the blue too,  but it's only been used for photos so far.


The blue is the perfect shade of blue. Blue is my favorite color so I think it’s just perfect. Glad you were able to get not one but two desirable pieces. Enjoy them.


----------



## Fierymo

First trip to the office in 6 weeks.  I haven't used this one in a while but I have decided I am just going to enjoy them.


----------



## Santra2

I'm in the passenger seat (lol) off to pick up take out lunch with my husband. It's our 20th anniversary! Here is my seat mate: Siena mm I bought in February.


----------



## ggirl

Santra2 said:


> I'm in the passenger seat (lol) off to pick up take out lunch with my husband. It's our 20th anniversary! Here is my seat mate: Siena mm I bought in February.


Happy Anniversary!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Santra2 said:


> I'm in the passenger seat (lol) off to pick up take out lunch with my husband. It's our 20th anniversary! Here is my seat mate: Siena mm I bought in February.


Happy 20th!


----------



## MahoganyQT

Santra2 said:


> I'm in the passenger seat (lol) off to pick up take out lunch with my husband. It's our 20th anniversary! Here is my seat mate: Siena mm I bought in February.



Lovely bag and Laduree charm. Happy anniversary! My 14th Anniversary was on Wednesday. We ordered food from our favorite Greek restaurant. What a difference a year makes. I would have been on an island somewhere if it wasn’t for this virus.


----------



## Santra2

MahoganyQT said:


> Lovely bag and Laduree charm. Happy anniversary! My 14th Anniversary was on Wednesday. We ordered food from our favorite Greek restaurant. What a difference a year makes. I would have been on an island somewhere if it wasn’t for this virus.


Anniversary date twins! Ours was actually Wednesday as well. 20 years on the 20th in 2020, lol. We had a huge trip to Greece and Italy booked. Thankfully we canceled in early March (friends were telling us we were being paranoid at the time). We plan to go next year if all is well. I'm a huge Laduree fan. We picked up dinner from our favorite Italian place in Georgetown and it was so sad to see the Laduree shop closed....I hope this is all over soon.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Santra2 said:


> Anniversary date twins! Ours was actually Wednesday as well. 20 years on the 20th in 2020, lol. We had a huge trip to Greece and Italy booked. Thankfully we canceled in early March (friends were telling us we were being paranoid at the time). We plan to go next year if all is well. I'm a huge Laduree fan. We picked up dinner from our favorite Italian place in Georgetown and it was so sad to see the Laduree shop closed....I hope this is all over soon.



Wow! Guess what? Italy was our first big trip together and Greece is where we honeymooned! I can’t wait until it’s over too! We had a trip planned for Turkey this summer that had to be cancelled.


----------



## 23adeline

Pochette Grenelle 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
LV Arch bag


Minj Luggage BB


----------



## Venessa84

23adeline said:


> Pochette Grenelle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4738301
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LV Arch bag
> View attachment 4738302
> 
> Minj Luggage BB
> View attachment 4738304



I absolutely love this mini luggage and sad I missed out on it


----------



## eggz716

My first luxury bag purchase and first LV circa 2015


----------



## designerdiva87

Carrying my trusty Prada nylon tote since we’ve been having rain every day.
I do love this bag and don’t think I’ll ever be able to part with it! It was the first designer bag I bought. Saved my money from my part time job while in high school to get it 
Even 15+ years later, it’s in great shape.

But the inside is LV


----------



## fyn72

Montaigne mm


----------



## Lasomaha

On My Side!


----------



## Lasomaha

Lasomaha said:


> View attachment 4743849
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On My Side!


It’s my 34th wedding anniversary... May 30, 1986....seems more distant and strange than ever.


----------



## Emsidee

Running errands a couple of days ago with my onthego.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Just my SLGs again.


----------



## Islandbreeze

Sunshine mama said:


> Just my SLGs again.


Such a cute purse!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Islandbreeze said:


> Such a cute purse!


Thank you!


----------



## fyn72

Picked up this beauty! 11 years old. Always loved this edition, so well made and the details! Love!


----------



## 23adeline

PSM


----------



## MahoganyQT

This colorful cutie.


----------



## Islandbreeze

fyn72 said:


> Picked up this beauty! 11 years old. Always loved this edition, so well made and the details! Love!


What a beautiful purse. I’m not familiar with this one, what’s it called? Would you mind sharing a few more pictures of it? Thanks!


----------



## fyn72

Islandbreeze said:


> What a beautiful purse. I’m not familiar with this one, what’s it called? Would you mind sharing a few more pictures of it? Thanks!


Hi! It’s the Monogram Etoile Shopper. Here’s some pic of back, bottom and inside and side. A heavy bag but I can see why with all that’s gone into it!


----------



## keokicat

Sunshine mama said:


> Just my SLGs again.



So cute!  Thanks for sharing.  Just ordered one for myself.


----------



## Islandbreeze

fyn72 said:


> Hi! It’s the Monogram Etoile Shopper. Here’s some pic of back, bottom and inside and side. A heavy bag but I can see why with all that’s gone into it!


Thank you! Truly a lovely bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

keokicat said:


> So cute!  Thanks for sharing.  Just ordered one for myself.


Thank you!  What color did you order?


----------



## Louisgyal37

Neverfull pm


----------



## keokicat

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you!  What color did you order?



The transparent one just like yours.  Also ordered the next size up from the Longchamp website (currently on sale) so I can compare the two sizes in person and see which one works best for me.  They’re so cute though that I may just end up keeping both.  The color combination makes me smile and feels perfect for summer.


----------



## Sunshine mama

keokicat said:


> The transparent one just like yours.  Also ordered the next size up from the Longchamp website (currently on sale) so I can compare the two sizes in person and see which one works best for me.


Oh! I thought you meant the wallet hahaha.
Oh that's nice! I'm always honored to encourage!


----------



## keokicat

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh! I thought you meant the wallet hahaha.
> Oh that's nice! I'm always honored to encourage!



ha-ha.....wallets...definitely DON’T need anymore!  I must have 40-50 wallets/card holders....


----------



## MaseratiMomma

LOUIS VUITTON Neverfull MM
Monogram Fuschia interior


----------



## Love_N_Lune

First time out with momma’s new bag!


----------



## nvie

PA NM, Cles and Coin Card Holder are all I need during the lockdown.


----------



## viewwing

Louisgyal37 said:


> Neverfull pm
> View attachment 4745334


So cute! This size is underrated. Love it!


----------



## 23adeline

Speedy LVxLOL


----------



## nvie

23adeline said:


> Speedy LVxLOL
> View attachment 4747048


Love this print on the cute Nano Speedy


----------



## fyn72

First time out with double zip Reverse  just for groceries though.


----------



## nvie

fyn72 said:


> First time out with double zip Reverse  just for groceries though.


Love seeing this!


----------



## 23adeline

nvie said:


> Love this print on the cute Nano Speedy


It’s Speedy BB, slightly bigger than Nano


----------



## 23adeline

It was raining heavily this morning when I was going out to work , so I put everything on passenger seat


----------



## nvie

23adeline said:


> It’s Speedy BB, slightly bigger than Nano


Ooh...that’s even more functional!


----------



## ggirl

New 6 key holder for my new ride


----------



## AnnieVan

My newest bag - Speedy B 30 in monogram - in my new car [emoji173]️


----------



## 23adeline

Last picture of my EPI Denim Twist MM before I send her back to LV this Sunday


----------



## Bumbles

23adeline said:


> Speedy LVxLOL
> View attachment 4747048


This one is soo cute, wish I had gotten one too


----------



## nvie

23adeline said:


> Last picture of my EPI Denim Twist MM before I send her back to LV this Sunday
> View attachment 4748708


Why do you have to send her back?


----------



## thriftyandlux

Alma BB in Lazuli Epi Leather 
I can't believe the price has already increased twice on this bag since I bought on Feb 29th. Sadly the only place it's been since the lockdown is Costco.


----------



## Venessa84

serenaa.lu said:


> Alma BB in Lazuli Epi Leather
> I can't believe the price has already increased twice on this bag since I bought on Feb 29th. Sadly the only place it's been since the lockdown is Costco.
> View attachment 4748891



This color is perfection! [emoji170]


----------



## frivofrugalista

serenaa.lu said:


> Alma BB in Lazuli Epi Leather
> I can't believe the price has already increased twice on this bag since I bought on Feb 29th. Sadly the only place it's been since the lockdown is Costco.
> View attachment 4748891



[emoji170][emoji170][emoji170][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Just.Stine

Amazone


----------



## MahoganyQT

My new to me Mini Lin Lucille ❤️


----------



## 23adeline

nvie said:


> Why do you have to send her back?


Because the glazing is melting , I just noticed it few days ago . I thought this 2016 bag would not have glazing issues , but it still melt .


----------



## 23adeline

Vanity PM


----------



## nvie

23adeline said:


> Because the glazing is melting , I just noticed it few days ago . I thought this 2016 bag would not have glazing issues , but it still melt .


Oh dear, otherwise it is a beautiful bag.


----------



## shayna07

My 38 week pregnant belly and my bum bag in the passenger seat today!


----------



## thriftyandlux

Today’s errand buddies


----------



## 23adeline

City Steamer Mini first time out


----------



## 23adeline

Neo Noe BB


Twist MM


----------



## gottabagit

Not sure when I’ll be going anywhere but when I do go out the beautiful V Tote in Marine Rouge will be in my passenger seat


----------



## themeanreds

My oldest LV was my companion this week


----------



## LL777

OnTheGo in Vert.


----------



## balen.girl

Today.. Will do unboxing soon..


----------



## bfly

23adeline said:


> Last picture of my EPI Denim Twist MM before I send her back to LV this Sunday
> View attachment 4748708



why you have t send her back after using it?


----------



## missconvy

back to my fave


----------



## 23adeline

bfly said:


> why you have t send her back after using it?


Because the glazing melted. LV will take back all their bags that have glazing melting problem


----------



## 23adeline

Alma pm


----------



## bfly

23adeline said:


> Because the glazing melted. LV will take back all their bags that have glazing melting problem



ok, hope you get your replacement soon.


----------



## bfly

Mini pa and key cles in mono.


----------



## Tayyyraee

Hey there pretty girl


----------



## Bumbles

shayna07 said:


> My 38 week pregnant belly and my bum bag in the passenger seat today!


Nice how are you finding the bumbag? Would you recommend it?


----------



## 23adeline

bfly said:


> ok, hope you get your replacement soon.


Yes, I already changed it to this beige Twist MM


----------



## baghabitz34

heading to the store to order my son’s birthday cake


----------



## 23adeline

Alma studs


----------



## 23adeline

Mini luggage BB or valisette


----------



## Fierymo

It's Vintage Friday


----------



## Sunshine mama

Fierymo said:


> It's Vintage Friday
> View attachment 4762800


This is such a cool vintage bag!


----------



## ditzydi

Took my new key cles out for a booze run.  I love the sound of the canvas.


----------



## balen.girl

Going out for lunch..


----------



## 23adeline

Mini luggage


----------



## bfly

Carrying speedy 30 today.


----------



## Fierymo

Sunshine mama said:


> This is such a cool vintage bag!


Thanks it is really lovely and surprised how lightweight it is.  Love it!


----------



## MahoganyQT

My Trio pouch.


----------



## 23adeline

City Steamer Mini


----------



## PinotHeels&Bags

Fierymo said:


> It's Vintage Friday
> View attachment 4762800


What bag is this? It’s gorgeous!


----------



## balen.girl

Today with Double Zip Pochette..


----------



## Fierymo

thesassyrealist said:


> What bag is this? It’s gorgeous!


Thank you, It is the Randonnee GM Epi


----------



## Bumbles

MahoganyQT said:


> My Trio pouch.
> View attachment 4764925


Love your trio pouch! Was going to get one but didn’t know what to do with it so had to pass.


----------



## 23adeline

CS Mini again


----------



## MahoganyQT

Bumbles said:


> Love your trio pouch! Was going to get one but didn’t know what to do with it so had to pass.


Thanks! I’ve used it a few times. Once I carried only the large pouch as a wristlet.
I carried all three as a wristlet on this day. I used the large pouch for my phone, medium for my cards and ID, and small for my key fob.


----------



## qumd94

LL777 said:


> OnTheGo in Vert.


This is GORGEOUS. I was too late buying it but bought the blue one last week. Have you heard if new colors will come out soon?


----------



## viewwing

23adeline said:


> City Steamer Mini
> View attachment 4765565


It’s GREEN...?! I tbought it’s black.


----------



## 23adeline

viewwing said:


> It’s GREEN...?! I tbought it’s black.


Green on top and black at the bottom , 3 colours


----------



## 23adeline

Dauphine mini


----------



## 23adeline

Rose Des Vents


----------



## ditzydi

Took my mini pochette out to grab groceries this morning.


----------



## em_barry

Pochette Metis, clemence wallet and 6 key holder.


----------



## Louisgyal37




----------



## MooMooVT

Louisgyal37 said:


> View attachment 4770432


SIGH. I need to get out with my pretties... This is a stunner!


----------



## MahoganyQT

This beauty!


----------



## ditzydi

These two came with me to the garden center to buy seeds for my fall garden.


----------



## Winter’sJoy

DE mini Pochette


----------



## shesnochill

Road trip for my SO’s birthday weekend. Need 2 bags, 1 just won’t do.  

Balenciaga and Rebecca M


----------



## jpezmom

ditzydi said:


> These two came with me to the garden center to buy seeds for my fall garden.
> 
> View attachment 4771178


What a great idea to use the PM reverse strap!  Looks like you will have a fabulous garden in the fall.


----------



## 23adeline

Me and my modified and beatified Noe pouch


----------



## bfly

Picking up breakfast on Sunday morning.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Reverse Monogram double zip pochette.


----------



## MaseratiMomma

LOUIS VUITTON Neverfull MM
Monogram Fuschia interior


----------



## patty_o

Noe BB DA and Mono Key Pouch going with me to run some errands


----------



## mrs.JC

patty_o said:


> Noe BB DA and Mono Key Pouch going with me to run some errands
> 
> View attachment 4772247


Such a gorgeous bag for Summer.


----------



## ditzydi

jpezmom said:


> What a great idea to use the PM reverse strap!  Looks like you will have a fabulous garden in the fall.



Thanks!  I bought the Mini and a PA just to wear them both with this strap.  Fingers crossed that my fall garden will do well.  I usually kill all my plants.  I decided I wanted to change that and started a quarantine garden back in April.


----------



## 23adeline

Spring street


----------



## myluvofbags

em_barry said:


> Pochette Metis, clemence wallet and 6 key holder.
> 
> View attachment 4770203


The embossing is beautiful


----------



## fyn72

Speedy on the way to pick up Soufflot from repair


----------



## Sparklett22

My Montaigne MM...


----------



## 23adeline

Pochette Metis


----------



## DrTr

Finally I got to go somewhere and take an LV!!  I donned a mask and went to a trusted framer to get an original piece of art by Laurie Lipton framed (she is an AMAZING artist, and if you love darker political commentary or just amazing drawings, check her out on Instagram), and wanted to take my H Kelly. It was a purple day, and she’s anemone.  However it decided to rain so I needed a water friendly bag. So voila, my all canvas NF from last summer’s geant collection. Still love it!  And enjoying all the eye candy here 
sorry for the rotated pics, but have to run.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

MaseratiMomma said:


> View attachment 4771975
> 
> LOUIS VUITTON Neverfull MM
> Monogram Fuschia interior


I love your mask!!!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I love your mask!!!


Thank you!
It’s actually my youngest daughter’s, I _borrowed_ it


----------



## frenchyo8

Escale Speedy B 30 with matching Kirigami medium pouch!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

My rider for today.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Carrieshaver said:


> My rider for today.
> 
> View attachment 4775809


 
Wow! What a unique and beautiful bag!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

MahoganyQT said:


> Wow! What a unique and beautiful bag!!


Thank you!! I just love this bag.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

galliera pm


----------



## balen.girl

Carrieshaver said:


> galliera pm
> 
> View attachment 4776901


Nice bag.. my sister have one and I regret never get it last time..


----------



## 23adeline

Damier Optic Cuir


----------



## mrs.JC

Her first day out.   Now I have the NF MM in DE, DA and Monogram.  So .


----------



## chelsmcfarland

My new lvoe! Now I want a DA piece for summer. When does the addiction end?


----------



## patty_o

I never thought I’d like small bags, but here I am >.<


----------



## bfly

My passenger for this weekend.


----------



## mrs.JC

Added a crossbody chain to my PA for date night with hubby.


----------



## Love_N_Lune

23adeline said:


> Damier Optic Cuir
> View attachment 4777016


This is a beaut!


----------



## balen.girl

mrs.JC said:


> Added a crossbody chain to my PA for date night with hubby.
> 
> View attachment 4777738
> 
> View attachment 4777739


Is that rockstud shoes ? I love it..


----------



## Sunshine mama

mrs.JC said:


> Added a crossbody chain to my PA for date night with hubby.
> 
> View attachment 4777738
> 
> View attachment 4777739


Hope you had a great time!


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Damier Optic Cuir
> View attachment 4777016


Love this!   You have so many beauties! I'm totally jelly!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

bfly said:


> Picking up breakfast on Sunday morning.
> 
> View attachment 4771729


My eyes were all over this picture! From Dunkin to your beautiful coin card holder!


----------



## bfly

Sunshine mama said:


> My eyes were all over this picture! From Dunkin to your beautiful coin card holder!



Thank you. Dunkin is our weekend breakfast☕️☕️☕️☕️☕️


----------



## Diorlvlover

Carrieshaver said:


> My rider for today.
> 
> View attachment 4775809


Wow! I haven’t seen one of those in a while.


----------



## 23adeline

Sunshine mama said:


> Love this!   You have so many beauties! I'm totally jelly!!!


----------



## 23adeline

The LV Arch


----------



## ditzydi

Carrieshaver said:


> galliera pm
> 
> View attachment 4776901


This looks amazing and looks brand new!


----------



## ditzydi

chelsmcfarland said:


> My new lvoe! Now I want a DA piece for summer. When does the addiction end?
> 
> View attachment 4777165


I'm pretty sure never.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Carrieshaver said:


> My rider for today.
> 
> View attachment 4775809


Really love this bag! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My coin card holder inside a vinyl bag I can just wash off!


----------



## mrs.JC




----------



## balen.girl

Today with on the go..


----------



## LittleStar88

PSM has become my new favorite


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

I love the splash of red!


----------



## 23adeline

City Steamer Mini


----------



## Sarah03

Delightful MM


----------



## hers4eva

Glam80 said:


> I love the splash of red!
> View attachment 4780686



Love the splash of red  

How do you like the sunglasses case? Does it hold big sunglasses?


----------



## KMA83

Bumbag love


----------



## balen.girl

Sarah03 said:


> Delightful MM
> 
> View attachment 4780871


Nice patina.. Good job..


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

hers4eva said:


> Love the splash of red
> 
> How do you like the sunglasses case? Does it hold big sunglasses?


Thank you I love them! The case holds all the glasses (big and small) that you can "fold flat". It's hard to explain with words so I took some pics for you:


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

Glam80 said:


> Thank you I love them! The case holds all the glasses (big and small) that you can "fold flat". It's hard to explain with words so I took some pics for you:
> View attachment 4781641
> View attachment 4781642





	

		
			
		

		
	
  Folds flat but too thick


----------



## Bumbles

KMA83 said:


> Bumbag love
> 
> View attachment 4781342


I love your bumbag! How are you finding it? Glad it got to go out


----------



## hers4eva

Glam80 said:


> Thank you I love them! The case holds all the glasses (big and small) that you can "fold flat". It's hard to explain with words so I took some pics for you:
> View attachment 4781641
> View attachment 4781642



This was so sweet of you taking photos  Thank you so very much

The picture to the right your second picture, my sunglasses are the thicker material as the one on top but it closes like the middle one tighter. So not sure if they would fit.


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

hers4eva said:


> This was so sweet of you taking photos  Thank you so very much
> 
> The picture to the right your second picture, my sunglasses are the thicker material as the one on top but it closes like the middle one tighter. So not sure if they would fit.


I have just checked n measured the maximum "thickness" of the sunglasses it can take. Any up to 4cm thick goes smoothly into the case. I've even managed to stick in that 5cm thick Chanel (one on the top) but it is TIGHT!! If your sunglasses close completely it could be fine..Just check how "thick" they are.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 It would fit nicely if not that sticking out "arm"..But these sunglasses are the absolute MAXIMUM!


----------



## hers4eva

Glam80 said:


> I have just checked n measured the maximum "thickness" of the sunglasses it can take. Any up to 4cm thick goes smoothly into the case. I've even managed to stick in that 5cm thick Chanel (one on the top) but it is TIGHT!! If your sunglasses close completely it could be fine..Just check how "thick" they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4781755
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It would fit nicely if not that sticking out "arm"..But these sunglasses are the absolute MAXIMUM!



You are so precise  

3.175 cm is the height of my sunglasses ... yippee they will fit.

You have been a huge help .. thank you again


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

hers4eva said:


> You are so precise
> 
> 3.175 cm is the height of my sunglasses ... yippee they will fit.
> 
> You have been a huge help .. thank you again


You're welcome!  I'm glad I could help!!


----------



## 23adeline

Twist MM
	

		
			
		

		
	



Locky BB


----------



## Sunshine mama

My jeune coin card holder goes with me everywhere I go.  Today,  it's inside a clear wipeable DIY bag to LV to pick up an item.


----------



## Starbux32

Sunshine mama said:


> My jeune coin card holder goes with me everywhere I go.  Today,  it's inside a clear wipeable DIY bag to LV to pick up an item.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4783099


You are the Queen of making DIY bags look absolutely amazing!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Starbux32 said:


> You are the Queen of making DIY bags look absolutely amazing!


Thank you sweet Starbux32!


----------



## Starbux32

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you sweet Starbux32!


You're welcome, lovely friend!


----------



## baghabitz34

KMA83 said:


> Bumbag love
> 
> View attachment 4781342


Nothing Bundt Cakes, yum - what goodie did you get?


----------



## frenchyo8

I made a small modification to my Neo Noe, can you tell?
::hint:: it’s not the Mini Pochette


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Artsy


----------



## baghabitz34

frenchyo8 said:


> I made a small modification to my Neo Noe, can you tell?
> ::hint:: it’s not the Mini Pochette
> 
> View attachment 4783403


You flipped the drawstring closure around?


----------



## 23adeline

W Tote BB, I really love this design


----------



## M_Butterfly

Sunshine mama said:


> My jeune coin card holder goes with me everywhere I go.  Today,  it's inside a clear wipeable DIY bag to LV to pick up an item.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4783099


You need to make this DIY for sale.  I love it, I am serious


----------



## Sunshine mama

M_Butterfly said:


> You need to make this DIY for sale.  I love it, I am serious


Thank you! You are very kind!


----------



## Sunshine mama

frenchyo8 said:


> I made a small modification to my Neo Noe, can you tell?
> ::hint:: it’s not the Mini Pochette
> 
> View attachment 4783403


Sooooo pretty!!!


----------



## Iamminda

So pretty .  Another guess on your using the drawstring on the “back side” of the bag.  Great idea.  I actually like the look of the smaller monogram better than the giant.  



frenchyo8 said:


> I made a small modification to my Neo Noe, can you tell?
> ::hint:: it’s not the Mini Pochette
> 
> View attachment 4783403


----------



## frenchyo8

baghabitz34 said:


> You flipped the drawstring closure around?



Yup!!


----------



## frenchyo8

Sunshine mama said:


> Sooooo pretty!!!



Thank you! Smile



Iamminda said:


> So pretty .  Another guess on your using the drawstring on the “back side” of the bag.  Great idea.  I actually like the look of the smaller monogram better than the giant.



Yes!! I love the regular monogram, so even before I got the bag I knew I was going to reverse it!


----------



## Stinebean86

Target run for allergy medicine with my Palm Springs backpack and mad amounts of hand sanitizer!


----------



## 23adeline

Neo Noe BB


----------



## Kdiamond55

frenchyo8 said:


> I made a small modification to my Neo Noe, can you tell?
> ::hint:: it’s not the Mini Pochette
> 
> View attachment 4783403



the chain? I love this bag!


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Sunshine mama said:


> My jeune coin card holder goes with me everywhere I go.  Today,  it's inside a clear wipeable DIY bag to LV to pick up an item.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4783099


What did you get?!?


----------



## Sunshine mama

MaseratiMomma said:


> What did you get?!?


I got the Nice Nano, and a monogram key pouch, made in France.


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Sunshine mama said:


> I got the Nice Nano, and a monogram key pouch, made in France.


I figured that out, should have kept snooping  Love them!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MaseratiMomma said:


> I figured that out, should have kept snooping  Love them!!!!


Sorry for the late reply!


----------



## balen.girl

frenchyo8 said:


> I made a small modification to my Neo Noe, can you tell?
> ::hint:: it’s not the Mini Pochette
> 
> View attachment 4783403


This is what I love from this bag, you can flip the drawstring to make it like a different bag.. Enjoy your sweet bag..


----------



## anonymousMDyelp

Posted this another thread until I found this specific one for postix pics in shotty. Here is my Christopher PM!


----------



## frenchyo8

Kdiamond55 said:


> the chain? I love this bag!


I reversed it, usually the giant print is in the front!


----------



## frenchyo8

balen.girl said:


> This is what I love from this bag, you can flip the drawstring to make it like a different bag.. Enjoy your sweet bag..



Thank you!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Nice Nano and me.


----------



## SarkyCat

Neonoe in Lazuli ready for today's riding lesson


----------



## Sunshine mama

SarkyCat said:


> Neonoe in Lazuli ready for today's riding lesson
> View attachment 4787588


Wow this blue is stunning!
And I'm a usually not a blue person!


----------



## 23adeline

Montaigne BB studs


I think this bag is called Chain it


----------



## mrsinsyder

My Twist going with me to pick up our foster kittens. So hard to get an accurate color pic!


----------



## LRG

Speedy B 25


----------



## Venessa84

Trio as my errand companion today


----------



## bfly

My companion today to grocery.


----------



## 23adeline

Dauphine mini


And in my new handbag car seat


----------



## fyn72

Out with Saintonge today, I keep using it lately! So light and easy to grab and go


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Ombré Artsy is my rider today.


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

... and ready to go for lunch!


----------



## SarkyCat

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow this blue is stunning!
> And I'm a usually not a blue person!


Thank you


----------



## Venessa84

Chillin in my daughter’s car seat


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Ombré Artsy again. 2 days in a row lol I try to switch my bags up daily.


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

I was lucky enough to purchase both PA mono and DA recently  ..I did a little DIY and have joined both straps! ...love it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My Nice on the dashboard.


----------



## hers4eva

Glam80 said:


> I was lucky enough to purchase both PA mono and DA recently  ..I did a little DIY and have joined both straps! ...love it!
> 
> View attachment 4791065



Stunning photo


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

hers4eva said:


> Stunning photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
Click to expand...


----------



## Aliluvlv

Any excuse to get out of the house with these pretties. Hope everyone is having a nice weekend!


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Any excuse to get out of the house with these pretties. Hope everyone is having a nice weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4792476



Hi A!  It’s really good to see your posts again — you have been missed .  I like _every _pretty thing in this picture.  Hope you had a good outing .


----------



## spoiledka

Headed to Target


----------



## balen.girl

spoiledka said:


> Headed to Target
> 
> View attachment 4792695


I always admire DA bag from far.. so pretty..


----------



## miknarth

Finally got out for a joy ride this week


----------



## spoiledka

balen.girl said:


> I always admire DA bag from far.. so pretty..


Thank you. It’s my first DA piece. I did spray it with Apple guard to protect the handles and leather strap.


----------



## mrs.JC

Her first day out. Ramen after a fun museum day.


----------



## Sunshine mama

mrs.JC said:


> Her first day out. Ramen after a fun museum day.
> 
> View attachment 4793862
> 
> View attachment 4793863


Yum!!!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Hi A!  It’s really good to see your posts again — you have been missed .  I like _every _pretty thing in this picture.  Hope you had a good outing .


Awww M! I've missed you!  Hope things are well with you.


----------



## 23adeline

Me and my new Alma BB, on the way to outstation yesterday


----------



## MsAmber

This thread is fun! Here’s Palm Springs Mini.. on our way to drop off the car at the shop


----------



## ivette29

Just got this chain yesterday , love the way it makes my Speedy look.


----------



## carlyk

Felt good to get out for a few hours


----------



## Sunshine mama

ivette29 said:


> Just got this chain yesterday , love the way it makes my Speedy look.
> 
> View attachment 4795143


Love the side chain!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Took this beauty out for bit today.


----------



## whitew0lf

Fierymo said:


> My Brera
> View attachment 4670522



This is so cute! May I know if it comes with the strap or did you get it separately?


----------



## imetazoa

First trip out to my son’s checkup!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Waiting in the car with this giant.


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

..today's companions..


----------



## luxurylover7

mrs.JC said:


> Her first day out. Ramen after a fun museum day.
> 
> View attachment 4793862
> 
> View attachment 4793863



Where did you purchase that gorgeous chain? Been looking for one to go with my PA mn as well!


----------



## Bella_L

Glam80 said:


> ..today's companions..
> 
> View attachment 4796395



love the little key chain/charm on the pochette what is that?


----------



## paula3boys

Sunshine mama said:


> Waiting in the car with this giant.
> View attachment 4796335


Where did you purchase the chain please?


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

Bella_L said:


> love the little key chain/charm on the pochette what is that?


It's a charm from LV website. It's called "Fetish Lug Tag Key Holder" It looks great on small items/bags There are 4 charms but I removed one -the bell- it's really noisy! (proper mini bell)! Xx


----------



## Leena.212

There.. she sits pretty on her first drive. On a Target run, the Neo Noe BB comes out of dust bag for the first time.


----------



## Sunshine mama

paula3boys said:


> Where did you purchase the chain please?


From Joann's a few years ago. I shortened the chain a bit.
I found a link, but they only have it in silver ATM.





						Blumenthal Purse N Alize Large Chain Link Handle Silver | JOANN
					

Shop Blumenthal Purse N Alize Large Chain Link Handle Silver at JOANN fabric and craft store online to stock up on the best supplies for your project. Explore the site today!




					www.joann.com


----------



## Sunshine mama

Glam80 said:


> It's a charm from LV website. It's called "Fetish Lug Tag Key Holder" It looks great on small items/bags There are 4 charms but I removed one -the bell- it's really noisy! (proper mini bell)! Xx
> View attachment 4796458


That is very cute! I feel like they all can individually be used as pendants as well.


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

Sunshine mama said:


> That is very cute! I feel like they all can individually be used as pendants as well.


What a great idea!!  Just tried the "LV letters" on the bracelet and necklace..AWESOME!Thank you!! X


----------



## imetazoa

Leena.212 said:


> There.. she sits pretty on her first drive. On a Target run, the Neo Noe BB comes out of dust bag for the first time.
> 
> View attachment 4796459


beautiful. what color is this?  was it limited edition?


----------



## Leena.212

imetazoa said:


> beautiful. what color is this?  was it limited edition?



Thanks  its the Seaside color. Came for 2020 spring. Sorry i am not sure if its a limited edition or the permanent color.


----------



## heytheredelilah

My denim pleaty bag!  I attached my bandoliere strap so I can easily carry it on my shoulder.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Glam80 said:


> What a great idea!!  Just tried the "LV letters" on the bracelet and necklace..AWESOME!Thank you!! X


Oh I think I want one! I'm trying to be good though. 
I need to  return an item, so I may be really tempted when I go to the store.


----------



## 23adeline

City Malle (MM? I think it’s )


----------



## BagLady14

First day out with my new PM Reverse


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

BagLady14 said:


> First day out with my new PM Reverse
> 
> View attachment 4797386


I love this bag  ..and she looks so pretty, sitting there on this lovely matching leather car seat


----------



## shayna07

Bumbles said:


> Nice how are you finding the bumbag? Would you recommend it?


 Hello! I just now saw this! Sorry for the delayed reply!
I absolutely love the bum bag. It is very versatile and super comfy. I also think that anyone could pull it off. It also gives me vintage vibes which I love! ❤️


----------



## TangerineKandy

I just love this bag!!


23adeline said:


> City Malle (MM? I think it’s )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4797279


----------



## balen.girl

TGIF..


----------



## 23adeline

Twist PM


----------



## Meesh202

Before I sell her, I decided I should use her once!


----------



## Rachelkelter

Meesh202 said:


> Before I sell her, I decided I should use her once!
> 
> View attachment 4798197


Love it!


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

My top used slgs "on display"  .......


----------



## miknarth

Bumbag for today. Got my meter money ready!


----------



## keokicat

Glam80 said:


> ..today's companions..
> 
> View attachment 4796395


Do you think this ”Fetish Lug Tag Key Holder” would fit on the zipper pull of a Palm Springs mini?


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

keokicat said:


> Do you think this ”Fetish Lug Tag Key Holder” would fit on the zipper pull of a Palm Springs mini?


Yes, it will fit PSM very well. I found a video on youtube about this charm and the lady is attaching it to many lv bags including PSM.


----------



## keokicat

Glam80 said:


> Yes, it will fit PSM very well. I found a video on youtube about this charm and the lady is attaching it to many lv bags including PSM.



Thank you.  I just ordered one.


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

keokicat said:


> Thank you.  I just ordered one.


You will love it!


----------



## 23adeline

PSM


----------



## bfly

1st time going back to the Mall since pandemic with my mono eva.


----------



## ggirl

So glad I got these cuties- so useful!!


----------



## rutabaga

Bringing some sunshine with me to the grocery store


----------



## PIPET83

Love it


----------



## 23adeline

Capucines pm


----------



## suzannep

ggirl said:


> So glad I got these cuties- so useful!!
> View attachment 4799734


Ooh what is the style name of your coach handbag?


----------



## balen.girl

Short trip..


----------



## 23adeline

Speedy LVxLOL


----------



## ggirl

suzannep said:


> Ooh what is the style name of your coach handbag?



@suzannep 
Coach F32202 Mini Bennett Satchel in Crossgrain Leather 
Color is Chalk

I got it 3 years ago in Key West. I love it-


----------



## pmburk

Graceful MM out running some errands earlier.


----------



## Veroyoga

Damier mix day: 2008 Berkeley with it's keys companion, also from 2008. Both bought preloved. The key holder fits great in the size pockets.


----------



## 23adeline

Twist MM yesterday


----------



## 23adeline

Today my new Speedy Crafty
	

		
			
		

		
	



it fit my ‘handbag car seat ‘ perfectly


----------



## Veroyoga

23adeline said:


> Today my new Speedy Crafty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4804095
> 
> it fit my ‘handbag car seat ‘ perfectly
> View attachment 4804096


Where did you get this "handbag car seat"? I did not know these kind of things existed! I have search on Google but I did not find a result like this one. I saw some hooks, bag holders made of fishnet style fabric kind of suspended between the front seats but I know DH will disagree because of secury concern (in case of an accident, the bag will hit the windshield and then all over the place, and I know it is dangerous so I agree with him on this point). Where is yours fixed? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Louisgyal37

Perfect sized shoulder/x body bag


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Haven’t used this beauty in a while. Forgot how much I love mahina leather


----------



## 23adeline

Veroyoga said:


> Where did you get this "handbag car seat"? I did not know these kind of things existed! I have search on Google but I did not find a result like this one. I saw some hooks, bag holders made of fishnet style fabric kind of suspended between the front seats but I know DH will disagree because of secury concern (in case of an accident, the bag will hit the windshield and then all over the place, and I know it is dangerous so I agree with him on this point). Where is yours fixed? Thanks in advance!


Actually it’s just a foldable felt storage basket ( I attached the pic )
I called it handbag car seat because I find it very suitable to hold my bag, and it fits nicely in the middle between front seat and back seat .


----------



## Veroyoga

23adeline said:


> Actually it’s just a foldable felt storage basket ( I attached the pic )
> I called it handbag car seat because I find it very suitable to hold my bag, and it fits nicely in the middle between front seat and back seat .
> 
> View attachment 4805056


Thank you ! I will have a look at my dollar store then, or maybe à hook behind the headrest. On amazon canada, the Car Caché is like 60$! And as i said i am afraid it does'nt hold my bag during a crash. Have à good day!


----------



## Sarah03

My Montaigne MM!


----------



## Veroyoga

Sarah03 said:


> My Montaigne MM!


Marine blue... The best dark color summer, at least for me


----------



## 23adeline

City steamer mini


Me & CS Mini


----------



## MahoganyQT

Taking a walk on the wild side while preparing for the storm.


----------



## MooMooVT

23adeline said:


> Actually it’s just a foldable felt storage basket ( I attached the pic )
> I called it handbag car seat because I find it very suitable to hold my bag, and it fits nicely in the middle between front seat and back seat .
> 
> View attachment 4805056


Great idea! Love this.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Nice nano with a huge overwhelming puff!
I thought what the heck! It makes me happy.


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Today my new Speedy Crafty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4804095
> 
> it fit my ‘handbag car seat ‘ perfectly
> View attachment 4804096


The handbag car seat is a very clever idea!


----------



## 23adeline

My City Steamer Mini & beautiful sky


----------



## M_Butterfly

Sunshine mama said:


> Nice nano with a huge overwhelming puff!
> I thought what the heck! It makes me happy.
> 
> View attachment 4807498


Miss Nano always fashionable for the ride


----------



## bonnylvoe

Sunshine mama said:


> Nice nano with a huge overwhelming puff!
> I thought what the heck! It makes me happy.
> 
> View attachment 4807498


Your puff is so pretty!  May I ask where you got it?


----------



## Sunshine mama

bonnylvoe said:


> Your puff is so pretty!  May I ask where you got it?


Thank you. 
From here: https://www.amazon.com/Valpeak-Fluffy-Raccoon-Keychain-Womens/dp/B0746GNNYK


----------



## fyn72

Speedy b 25 my passenger today


----------



## 23adeline

Pochette Metis


----------



## LVmyakita

Neo Noe Crafty


----------



## thewave1969

23adeline said:


> View attachment 4807519
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My City Steamer Mini & beautiful sky


----------



## TangerineKandy

With two of my favourites today!


----------



## 23adeline

Alma BB


----------



## 23adeline

Chain-it


----------



## Sunshine mama

I am tagging along this Petit cutie.


----------



## shoes+handbags

Sunshine mama said:


> I am tagging along this Petit cutie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4811534


Love this picture! Was the picture taken while you were getting your car washed?


----------



## Sunshine mama

shoes+handbags said:


> Love this picture! Was the picture taken while you were getting your car washed?


Yes! I love this car wash cuz it's so psychedelic!


----------



## shoes+handbags

Sunshine mama said:


> Yes! I love this car wash cuz it's so psychedelic!
> View attachment 4811597
> View attachment 4811596


I agree!! These pictures are awesome!


----------



## Sunshine mama

shoes+handbags said:


> I agree!! These pictures are awesome!


Thank you!


----------



## miknarth

Just picked this one up today and it's her first ride home


----------



## balen.girl

Today with my new speedy, which still crumpled.. Love this cutie, but not the crumpled parts..


----------



## M_Butterfly

Sunshine mama said:


> I am tagging along this Petit cutie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4811534


Beautiful.  I wonder if Miss Nano would get jealous?


----------



## Sunshine mama

M_Butterfly said:


> Beautiful.  I wonder if Miss Nano would get jealous?


Hmmmm, I better treat Nano a little better!


----------



## Sunshine mama

balen.girl said:


> Today with my new speedy, which still crumpled.. Love this cutie, but not the crumpled parts..
> View attachment 4812021


Cute!
Is that 25?


----------



## Sunshine mama

miknarth said:


> Just picked this one up today and it's her first ride home


Nice! Is this the MM?


----------



## miknarth

Sunshine mama said:


> Nice! Is this the MM?


Yes! Great size for this particular bag, IMO. The PM was too small for me, but I can see how others might love the size for a quick and easy grab and go.


----------



## MahoganyQT

Old faithful. She’s 19 years old.


----------



## Sunshine mama

miknarth said:


> Yes! Great size for this particular bag, IMO. The PM was too small for me, but I can see how others might love the size for a quick and easy grab and go.


Thank you! It's really cute!


----------



## Love_N_Lune

balen.girl said:


> Today with my new speedy, which still crumpled.. Love this cutie, but not the crumpled parts..
> View attachment 4812021


I used a custom pillow insert to rid crumples available on Amazon. I keep one in each Speedy to maintain shape. It’s available in red to match DE inside.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

MahoganyQT said:


> Old faithful. She’s 19 years old.
> 
> View attachment 4812587



Wow she looks amazing!


----------



## balen.girl

Sunshine mama said:


> Cute!
> Is that 25?


Yes, 25.. finally I own one..


----------



## balen.girl

Love_N_Lune said:


> I used a custom pillow insert to rid crumples available on Amazon. I keep one in each Speedy to maintain shape. It’s available in red to match DE inside.
> 
> View attachment 4812705


Thanks for the tip, for now, I stuffing with bag organizer and towel..


----------



## Green eyed girl_00

Not too shabby for 37 years old.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Lv bandeau as a handle.


----------



## BagLady14

Noe BB


----------



## Sunshine mama

BagLady14 said:


> Noe BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813441


So cute!


----------



## Rachelkelter

BagLady14 said:


> Noe BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813441


So cute I really want a noe bb


----------



## imetazoa

BagLady14 said:


> Noe BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813441


Love it! Did the short handle
come with it?


----------



## LValmalvr

Palm Springs Mini Reverse Mono


----------



## 23adeline

Me and Dauphine epi Mini


----------



## BagLady14

imetazoa said:


> Love it! Did the short handle
> come with it?


Thanks.  I bought it from Mcraft on etsy.


----------



## balen.girl

BagLady14 said:


> Noe BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813441


Love to see DA Noe BB..


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Headed to my sister’s for lunch. Bringing this beauty along for some much needed sister time.


----------



## Venessa84

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Headed to my sister’s for lunch. Bringing this beauty along for some much needed sister time.
> 
> View attachment 4814282



Love this combo! Enjoy lunch!!


----------



## keishapie1973

BagLady14 said:


> Noe BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813441



I love this so much...


----------



## bagaholicxoxo

miknarth said:


> Just picked this one up today and it's her first ride home


Pm or mm? Tia


----------



## miknarth

bagaholic1974 said:


> Pm or mm? Tia


MM


----------



## baghabitz34

LVmyakita said:


> Neo Noe Crafty
> View attachment 4808929


Gorgeous


----------



## 23adeline

Speedy crafty


----------



## patty_o

Ran some errands and did some shopping, and someone complimented me on my MPA! She said she’s been looking for the Rose Clair herself


----------



## 23adeline

Pochette Grenelle


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Taking my neonoe out on a few errands today. Love being able to use my bandouliere strap with different bags.


----------



## Bumbles

patty_o said:


> Ran some errands and did some shopping, and someone complimented me on my MPA! She said she’s been looking for the Rose Clair herself
> 
> View attachment 4815460


Yes I would love to get the rose clair too! In some countries it’s easier to find than others.


----------



## 23adeline

Twist mm


----------



## sweetpea_2009

23adeline said:


> Twist mm
> View attachment 4816711



Love the twist! This a a beautiful neutral too.


----------



## fyn72

On the way to the post office, said goodbye to my Capucines going to a new home


----------



## Bumbles

fyn72 said:


> On the way to the post office, said goodbye to my Capucines going to a new home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4817467


I’m sure something better will take it’s place in the future.


----------



## Sunshine mama

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Headed to my sister’s for lunch. Bringing this beauty along for some much needed sister time.
> 
> View attachment 4814282


It's soooo very elegant!


----------



## fyn72

Bumbles said:


> I’m sure something better will take it’s place in the future.


Maybe.. I just wasn't using it at all.i'm not one too keep a bag just to look at on the shelf.


----------



## Bella_L

BagLady14 said:


> Noe BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4813441



Love your bag but I have a question if you don’t mind are the straps removable?


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Sunshine mama said:


> It's soooo very elegant!



Thank you!!


----------



## lavy

My mom gave this to me because it was too old fashioned for her. As I age the monogram has actually grown on me. Going to try and find a crossbody strap for it.


----------



## M_Butterfly

lavy said:


> My mom gave this to me because it was too old fashioned for her. As I age the monogram has actually grown on me. Going to try and find a crossbody strap for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4818743


This was my first LV. I ended up selling it and regretted ever since. I loved this bag but got to a point that needed to downsized. I love it with the strap.  I wish that would have occur to me.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Venessa84 said:


> Love this combo! Enjoy lunch!!



I don’t think I ever replied with a “thank you”. How rude of me


----------



## sweetpea_2009

All I needed for a quick run for take out. Too lazy to cook today


----------



## bfly

First time using my PA azur.


----------



## UpTime




----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

TP 26 Escale!


----------



## Sunshine mama

UpTime said:


> View attachment 4820091
> View attachment 4820091


This is very elegant.  Where is this made in?
Could we see more pictures of this lovely bag in the Petit Sac Plat thread?


Thank you.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Yesterday.


----------



## UpTime

Sunshine mama said:


> This is very elegant.  Where is this made in?
> Could we see more pictures of this lovely bag in the Petit Sac Plat thread?
> 
> 
> Thank you.



Hi, 
MADE IN SPAIN


----------



## Sunshine mama

UpTime said:


> Hi,
> MADE IN SPAIN


Thank you.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Wow this thread is so drool worthy... congrats on your recent eye candy, ladies!


----------



## Leena.212

For a scenic drive by the ocean with yesterday


----------



## LGGSZTX

lavy said:


> My mom gave this to me because it was too old fashioned for her. As I age the monogram has actually grown on me. Going to try and find a crossbody strap for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4818743


I have the same bag. Bought it in 1995. I love it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

This is all I need today. 
Right now I am in the passenger seat so this cutie is just hanging around.


----------



## 23adeline

Pochette Metis


----------



## 23adeline

City Steamer Mini


----------



## Sunshine mama

Petit Sac Plat RB first time out.


----------



## 23adeline

Alma bb


----------



## bfly

PA mono and taiga blue coin holder.


----------



## Cool Gal

Too many eye candies here


----------



## fyn72

Neo Noe today


----------



## travelbliss

23adeline said:


> Alma bb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4824547



Your bag collection is impressive....love them all


----------



## Sunshine mama

PSP again!
I love how I can turn the bag around and it becomes discreet and  brand less.


----------



## bluebird03

Running a quick errand


----------



## bfly

PM mono accompanied by new item from LV.


----------



## Sunshine mama

bfly said:


> PM mono accompanied by new item from LV.
> View attachment 4825855


Congrats! The bag is huge, sooooo, what could it be??


----------



## bfly

Sunshine mama said:


> Congrats! The bag is huge, sooooo, what could it be??



Thank you Sunshine mama. You’ll find out soon in the reveal thread, lol.


----------



## baghabitz34

Using this beauty all weekend


----------



## 23adeline

travelbliss said:


> Your bag collection is impressive....love them all


Thanks


----------



## 23adeline

Mini luggage bb


----------



## 23adeline

Speedy crafty


----------



## 23adeline

Me and speedy bb on a rainy day


----------



## 23adeline

Milla


----------



## BagLady14

Bella_L said:


> Love your bag but I have a question if you don’t mind are the straps removable?


Yes


----------



## BagLady14

23adeline said:


> Me and speedy bb on a rainy day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4829356


I want one


----------



## BagLady14

My newer than the other one Noe BB, with Mcraft strap vs the one that came with the bag.


----------



## Bella_L

Going for a ride...Odeon pm


----------



## EJsMommy1

PSM ♥️


----------



## 23adeline

BagLady14 said:


> I want one


----------



## 23adeline

City steamer mini


----------



## MahoganyQT

An attempt to brighten a pretty rough day.


----------



## rronnie

BagLady14 said:


> My newer than the other one Noe BB, with Mcraft strap vs the one that came with the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4830336


How did you change the strap?


----------



## paula3boys

rronnie said:


> How did you change the strap?


The Noe BB strap comes off quite easily. Just unbuckle and slip out the strap. I actually sold my BB strap as I prefer my vachetta Speedy B strap or Metis Hobo top handle strap on it.


----------



## BagLady14

rronnie said:


> How did you change the strap?


The noe strap unbuckles from each side.  They are removable.


----------



## patty_o

Took out my Speedy BB Noir (with a mono key pouch and victorine wallet inside) to Target


----------



## 23adeline

Noe pouch in my handbag car seat , not in passenger seat


----------



## 23adeline

Trunk clutch


----------



## 23adeline

Capucines bb‘s turn today


----------



## ditzydi

Took my reverse pochette metis and Damier ebenne key pouch to the Nespresso store yesterday to get their pumpkin spice cake pods.


----------



## Iamminda

First time using this DA beauty (actually, any LV bag ) in 6 months!!!   Have a great day everyone .


----------



## Tillyhill

Soufflot MM on duty!


----------



## miknarth

Monogram Neonoe with braided handle only


----------



## 23adeline

Pochette Metis


----------



## suzannep

Tillyhill said:


> Soufflot MM on duty!
> 
> View attachment 4837304


Wow, what a beauty! I'd love to know your thoughts on this bag, please.


----------



## Tillyhill

suzannep said:


> Wow, what a beauty! I'd love to know your thoughts on this bag, please.



Thank you so much! I absolutely love it so far. It’s such a good size and has so many pockets for organization that I actually haven’t quite figured out how to properly move in just yet (just got it a couple of weeks ago). My only complaint, and it’s minor to me, is that the shoulder strap is a little bit short to be worn crossbody. I’m 5’3 and, while doable, it falls a little bit higher than I’d prefer. Nothing a longer strap can’t fix but I’m preferring to just wear it over one shoulder for now. Please let me know if you have any specific questions!


----------



## ditzydi

Out grabbing food for the 5th grader with my key pouch. We usually try and treat him to a really crappy meal once a week for doing so well virtual schooling.


----------



## 23adeline

Vanity PM reverse mono with the bag charm that I don’t think I could remove it from this bag anymore


----------



## suzannep

Tillyhill said:


> Thank you so much! I absolutely love it so far. It’s such a good size and has so many pockets for organization that I actually haven’t quite figured out how to properly move in just yet (just got it a couple of weeks ago). My only complaint, and it’s minor to me, is that the shoulder strap is a little bit short to be worn crossbody. I’m 5’3 and, while doable, it falls a little bit higher than I’d prefer. Nothing a longer strap can’t fix but I’m preferring to just wear it over one shoulder for now. Please let me know if you have any specific questions!


Thank you for your response


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Ombré Artsy


----------



## MahoganyQT

Reverse monogram Double zip pochette!


----------



## ditzydi

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Ombré Artsy
> 
> View attachment 4839130


That leather and embossing is oh so perfect!


----------



## ditzydi

On the road with the fam and Ms. Sasha to the train museum an hour away.


----------



## Ihappylady

Out with Siena on a few errands.


----------



## fyn72

Soufflot bb to work today


----------



## bfly

TP 15 is with me today.


----------



## 23adeline

Alma BB and key pouch


----------



## viewwing

Sunshine mama said:


> PSP again!
> I love how I can turn the bag around and it becomes discreet and  brand less.


cute bag...one question though..why are your legs so orange? I hope it’s a white balance thing?


----------



## Sunshine mama

viewwing said:


> cute bag...one question though..why are your legs so orange? I hope it’s a white balance thing?


Thank you
You are correct.  The "orange" was due to an intense sunlight casting a certain glow on my tan during that time of the day.
So no worries.


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Alma BB and key pouch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4841299


I like how you put the lock on the luggage tag. It's cute.


----------



## 23adeline

Sunshine mama said:


> I like how you put the lock on the luggage tag. It's cute.


Thanks! I feel  that it must have a padlock


----------



## Georgee girl

23adeline said:


> Noe pouch in my handbag car seat , not in passenger seat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4833774


----------



## Georgee girl

23adeline said:


> Noe pouch in my handbag car seat , not in passenger seat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4833774


I am interested in the hooks you used to attach the strap.  Where did you to purchase them?


----------



## viewwing

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you
> You are correct.  The "orange" was due to an intense sunlight casting a certain glow on my tan during that time of the day.
> So no worries.


whew! good to know you're fine.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Stellar PM-Love this color!!


----------



## 23adeline

Georgee girl said:


> I am interested in the hooks you used to attach the strap.  Where did you to purchase them?


Those are 22mm D ring, I purchased them online . If you could get bigger than 22mm, it would be easier to fix .


----------



## 23adeline

W Tote BB


----------



## Moxisox

My Marine Rouge key cles.


----------



## Iamminda

Moxisox said:


> My Marine Rouge key cles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4842968



Pretty — perfect match in colors


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Moxisox said:


> My Marine Rouge key cles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4842968


Have the same Longchamp bag!


----------



## Georgee girl

Can you take a inviting 


23adeline said:


> Those are 22mm D ring, I purchased them online . If you could get bigger than 22mm, it would be easier to fix .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4842733
> View attachment 4842734


----------



## Georgee girl

Can you take a picture of the inside so I can see how the D-ring is attached?  I have been thinking about getting this little cutie to add to my collection and possibly use as a crossbody.


----------



## DrFancyFashion

Grabbed my pochette Métis


----------



## keokicat

Georgee girl said:


> Can you take a picture of the inside so I can see how the D-ring is attached?  I have been thinking about getting this little cutie to add to my collection and possibly use as a crossbody.



You can push the d-rings through to each side without poking holes through the lining.  That’s what I did to mine.  Ordered my d-rings on Amazon.


----------



## ditzydi

Had to take the old man pupper to the vet.   Grabbed the epi cardholder from an Etsy shop out of the mailbox on my way out.  Super cute and a great alternative to the LV version.  

Will definitely buying more items.


----------



## J.A.N.

My Epi Mabillon lRucksack with a Prada bagcharm.


----------



## PIPET83

Love this bag


----------



## Iamminda

That epi cardholder looks amazing — just like an LV one and in such a beautiful rose ballerine-like color too. 



ditzydi said:


> Had to take the old man pupper to the vet.   Grabbed the epi cardholder from an Etsy shop out of the mailbox on my way out.  Super cute and a great alternative to the LV version.
> 
> Will definitely buying more items.
> 
> View attachment 4844165


----------



## ditzydi

I have a thing for all pink things.  It's my first epi piece.  I figured for $41 it was worth trying out.  Can't wait to see how it holds up.  


Iamminda said:


> That epi cardholder looks amazing — just like an LV one and in such a beautiful rose ballerine-like color too.


----------



## ditzydi

Took my mini and non LV epi card case to pick up Chick Fil A for this week’s edition of crappy reward fast food for ds.


----------



## 23adeline

Locky BB , this white colour is not available in my country, I bought it from London


----------



## 23adeline

Georgee girl said:


> Can you take a picture of the inside so I can see how the D-ring is attached?  I have been thinking about getting this little cutie to add to my collection and possibly use as a crossbody.


You just have to push the pin of D ring from one hole to another hole, between lining and canvas, there won’t be any piercing on lining . I didn’t take any pic inside the bag because there is nothing different inside


----------



## evelyn_132

Nano noe with SLGs (my beloved vernis cles and new recto verso)


----------



## happygirl78

Epi Alma Noir hanging with me for the day!


----------



## ceya

23adeline said:


> Actually it’s just a foldable felt storage basket ( I attached the pic )
> I called it handbag car seat because I find it very suitable to hold my bag, and it fits nicely in the middle between front seat and back seat .
> 
> View attachment 4805056


Where did you buy it ?
Thanks


----------



## OCMomof3

23adeline said:


> Locky BB , this white colour is not available in my country, I bought it from London
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4845426


Not normally a huge fan of the Locky BB, but this is stunning!


----------



## Georgee girl

23adeline said:


> You just have to push the pin of D ring from one hole to another hole, between lining and canvas, there won’t be any piercing on lining . I didn’t take any pic inside the bag because there is nothing different inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4845497


Gotcha - thanks


----------



## 23adeline

ceya said:


> Where did you buy it ?
> Thanks


I bought it online.


----------



## 23adeline

Double V


----------



## ceya

23adeline said:


> I bought it online.


did not help at all lol


----------



## 23adeline

ceya said:


> did not help at all lol


Sorry my answer did not help at all . I bought from an online platform called Lazada ,that operating in my country Malaysia, I don’t know where  you are from and you probably won’t be able to buy from that online platform. And I’m sure your country will have a lot of online platforms for you to shop from , maybe you could search online using  the pic I attached


----------



## 23adeline

Pochette Grenelle


----------



## ceya

23adeline said:


> Sorry my answer did not help at all . I bought from an online platform called Lazada ,that operating in my country Malaysia, I don’t know where  you are from and you probably won’t be able to buy from that online platform. And I’m sure your country will have a lot of online platforms for you to shop from , maybe you could search online using  the pic I attached
> View attachment 4848811


I see.
Thank You!


----------



## baghabitz34

Tournelle PM in the passenger seat for the next few days


----------



## shayna07

Really loving this speedy mini hl lately! Such a cutie and packs a punch!


----------



## bagnutt

miknarth said:


> Monogram Neonoe with braided handle only
> 
> View attachment 4837426


I love these new handles/straps! Want to try to DIY one.


----------



## bluebird03

My errand bag for today


----------



## chooy

Noe bb mono
Only a week old and loving it!


----------



## 23adeline

Crafty Boite Chapeau


----------



## Sunshine mama

ditzydi said:


> Had to take the old man pupper to the vet.   Grabbed the epi cardholder from an Etsy shop out of the mailbox on my way out.  Super cute and a great alternative to the LV version.
> 
> Will definitely buying more items.
> 
> View attachment 4844165


I lOVE everything in this picture!
I need that Chanel and the epi cardholder from Etsy!!


----------



## 23adeline

Twist MM


----------



## Bags_4_life

shayna07 said:


> Really loving this speedy mini hl lately! Such a cutie and packs a punch!
> 
> View attachment 4850174


Very helpful pic with the rayban case, I didn’t realise the hl was this dinky!


----------



## miknarth

Onthego GM and Poche Documents for my work day


----------



## MahoganyQT

miknarth said:


> Onthego GM and Poche Documents for my work day
> 
> View attachment 4853093


I adore this bag! I don’t think I’ll ever get tired of seeing it! I really should use mine more!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Today, I am in the passenger seat with my new Escale Neverfull in pastel!


----------



## bluebird03




----------



## 23adeline

Spring Street


----------



## MahoganyQT

One of my favorite companions!


----------



## 23adeline

I suddenly couldn’t remember the name of this bag


----------



## Iamminda

23adeline said:


> View attachment 4855726
> 
> I suddenly couldn’t remember the name of this bag



I think it’s a style from the Marc Jacob’s Speedy Cube collection — it’s lovely


----------



## AnnieVan

Just arrived today.... This is Louis III (the 3rd) in my passenger seat. I've wanted this one for a long time and I decided that when I hit my weight loss final goal, I would buy it! I did, so I did!!! The pink is beautiful


----------



## mdcx

23adeline said:


> View attachment 4855726
> 
> I suddenly couldn’t remember the name of this bag


Damier Optic Square Bag PM I believe. Lovely.


----------



## happygirl78

First day out with this baby!


----------



## fyn72

The smooshy Mahina Selene pm today


----------



## TXLVlove

AnnieVan said:


> Just arrived today.... This is Louis III (the 3rd) in my passenger seat. I've wanted this one for a long time and I decided that when I hit my weight loss final goal, I would buy it! I did, so I did!!! The pink is beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4855947


What a great reward!


----------



## 23adeline

Iamminda said:


> I think it’s a style from the Marc Jacob’s Speedy Cube collection — it’s lovely





mdcx said:


> Damier Optic Square Bag PM I believe. Lovely.


Thanks !


----------



## 23adeline

W Tote BB
	

		
			
		

		
	



City Steamer Mini


----------



## Sunshine mama

shayna07 said:


> Really loving this speedy mini hl lately! Such a cutie and packs a punch!
> 
> View attachment 4850174


Wow it's sooo cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Petit Sac Plat


----------



## MsMarni

My one and only


----------



## 23adeline

Capucines bb


----------



## MsMarni

23adeline said:


> Capucines bb
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4858780



Capucines is such a beautiful, feminine bag. I love the mix of hardware metals with the ivory! Gorgeous.


----------



## Loriad

AnnieVan said:


> Just arrived today.... This is Louis III (the 3rd) in my passenger seat. I've wanted this one for a long time and I decided that when I hit my weight loss final goal, I would buy it! I did, so I did!!! The pink is beautiful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4855947


Beautiful bag! Congratulations on hitting your goal!


----------



## Sunshine mama

This pink cutie.


----------



## Iamminda

Love this pretty pink cutie .  Hope to see what’s in the bags soon 


Sunshine mama said:


> This pink cutie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860212


----------



## MsMarni

Sunshine mama said:


> This pink cutie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860212



I don’t know which I like better- the pink cutie  or the orange bags behind it


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Love this pretty pink cutie .  Hope to see what’s in the bags soon


Thank you!
Just some HUGE repeats of what I have already for the DDs!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MsMarni said:


> I don’t know which I like better- the pink cutie  or the orange bags behind it


Thank you.  I knew exactly what you mean!


----------



## 23adeline

Me and Capucines mini and Aftergame Sneakers


----------



## Venessa84

Discovery backpack and City Steamer for an in the office trip last week...


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

I’m in the passenger sit with my mono Speedy today!


----------



## M_Butterfly

23adeline said:


> Me and Capucines mini and Aftergame Sneakers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860817


WOW WOW WOW.  Me love this


----------



## MahoganyQT

My Speedy B!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Sunshine mama said:


> This pink cutie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860212


Wow that is the happiest pic ever!  So full of fun and beauty!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Aliluvlv said:


> Wow that is the happiest pic ever!  So full of fun and beauty!


Thank you!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Venessa84 said:


> Discovery backpack and City Steamer for an in the office trip last week...
> 
> View attachment 4860820


Wow so gorgeous! Including the car interior!  What ride is this?


----------



## mdcx

Aliluvlv said:


> Wow so gorgeous! Including the car interior!  What ride is this?


I was wondering this too, what a beautiful car.


----------



## happywife18

Speedy 30


----------



## 23adeline

New baby - Speedy BB Ink


----------



## UpTime

Nano Speedy from 2016


----------



## aimeng

My new ❤️


----------



## TXLVlove

From 1997...she’s had vachetta refreshing done a few years ago.


----------



## UpTime

Another day with Nano Speedy


----------



## RT1

UpTime said:


> Another day with Nano Speedy
> 
> View attachment 4863002


Oh, I so want one of these bags!!!


----------



## UpTime

RT1 said:


> Oh, I so want one of these bags!!!


You should get it. It is so cute and functioning as well.  I carry so much in it as much as everything from my Chanel Medium Flap Bag. I had no regret getting it at all.


----------



## bfly

Animation mp with a mask.


----------



## RT1

UpTime said:


> You should get it. It is so cute and functioning as well.  I carry so much in it as much as everything from my Chanel Medium Flap Bag. I had no regret getting it at all.


I would, but they are unavailable on the LV site and I'm not about to pay the ridiculous prices the resellers are asking for them.   
Maybe one day, the LV Boutiques will have more....dream on!


----------



## UpTime

RT1 said:


> I would, but they are unavailable on the LV site and I'm not about to pay the ridiculous prices the resellers are asking for them.
> Maybe one day, the LV Boutiques will have more....dream on!


It is easier if you know any Sale Associate and tell her to contact you if there is any arrive at the store. My friend just got one 2 wks ago this way.


----------



## Tinuviel

Today with onthego mm
Tomorrow may be flower tote or v tote mm 

i love tote bag


----------



## AndreaM99

First time with me on the way to work.


----------



## M_Butterfly

AndreaM99 said:


> First time with me on the way to work.
> 
> View attachment 4864469


Fantastic.  My all time favorite color. Looks great


----------



## baghabitz34

City Steamer today


----------



## MahoganyQT

My adorable Mini Lin


----------



## missconvy

Love the green with mono


----------



## Venessa84

Discovery backpack and capucines MM as my work duo yesterday


----------



## MsAmber




----------



## 23adeline

EPI Monogram Twist MM


----------



## miknarth

Out today with kids and the Montsouris GM.


----------



## ditzydi

Had to go drop off a pkg at the post office and get the pup some more food. It’s Friday so I decided to try and dress up the Chanel cosmetic case.  She’s ready to par-tay!  . I suck at twilly wrapping and tying.


----------



## bluebird03




----------



## TXLVlove

New pre-loved bag.  It’s only 10 months old!


----------



## Cattyyellow

TXLVlove said:


> New pre-loved bag.  It’s only 10 months old!
> 
> View attachment 4867202


Beautiful. I’m always so surprised that this isn’t a more popular bag


----------



## onlyk

miknarth said:


> Out today with kids and the Montsouris GM.
> View attachment 4866240


The most beautiful montsouris!


----------



## miknarth

onlyk said:


> The most beautiful montsouris!


Thank you!


----------



## ElenaAlex

My new old Antigua


----------



## TXLVlove

Cattyyellow said:


> Beautiful. I’m always so surprised that this isn’t a more popular bag


I agree.


----------



## Cattyyellow

I’ve been trying to rotate my bags as I’m trying to make sure none just “sit” but this is day two of this beauty.
Excuse the dark photo ‍


----------



## 23adeline

Petite Sac Plat


----------



## Sunshine mama

My essential  piece  peeking out.


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Petite Sac Plat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4868464
> View attachment 4868465


So cute! How do you like it so far? It's small isn't it?


----------



## 23adeline

Sunshine mama said:


> So cute! How do you like it so far? It's small isn't it?


Yes, very small, I could only put 2 card holders , a pack of tissues, car key, pen and small bottle of hand sanitizer, and I have no more room for my phone


----------



## 23adeline

Alma bb


----------



## vastare

My beautiful 2018 Pochette Metis MIF


----------



## Kdiamond55

Took my doggy to the vet with my well used Girolata. Probably the last week I’ll use it as summer has come to an end.


----------



## Kdiamond55

Cattyyellow said:


> I’ve been trying to rotate my bags as I’m trying to make sure none just “sit” but this is day two of this beauty.
> Excuse the dark photo ‍
> 
> View attachment 4867950


It’s so cute! Is it navy blue or black?


----------



## LL777

My Pochette Metis


----------



## 23adeline

Since 1854 Noe Purse
	

		
			
		

		
	



Last evening, when Noe Purse came home with big sister W Tote BB


----------



## MahoganyQT

Taking this beauty out for lunch on the beach.


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

MahoganyQT said:


> Taking this beauty out for lunch on the beach.
> View attachment 4871961


Woow...what a super cool bag!


----------



## MahoganyQT

Glam80 said:


> Woow...what a super cool bag!


Thanks. It’s definitely a head turner.


----------



## Bumbles

Kdiamond55 said:


> Took my doggy to the vet with my well used Girolata. Probably the last week I’ll use it as summer has come to an end.
> 
> View attachment 4871260
> 
> 
> View attachment 4871261


What a beautiful patina on your bag, but I’m afraid to say your cute dog is the star of the photo!


----------



## 23adeline

Spring street


----------



## Prettyinblush

Casual care free saturday errand run with my DE Pochette, 16mm Ebene strap and my absolute ride or die 6 key holder in empreinte. I hope everyone has a lovely weekend


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

First time out with this super casual bag  ..a quick run to a supermarket - inside is my phone, card holder and key cles...l o v e it...
Have a happy weekend everyone!


----------



## Kdiamond55

Bumbles said:


> What a beautiful patina on your bag, but I’m afraid to say your cute dog is the star of the photo!


Yes she’s certainly a cutie! This bag is from 2017 and has not bend babied, so I’m pleased to hear the patina looks good. Thank you!


----------



## vastare

My Toiletry 26 with its running mate.....


----------



## ditzydi

I never get tired of carrying my reverse pm.  Changed the background on my Apple Watch to the Christmas animation after seeing somebody else do it on IG. Can’t get my hands on an item and can’t spend anymore money since I just got my epi alma bb, so this is the closest I can get to the collection.   On my way to dinner at the in-law’s after a craptastic convo with my mom.


----------



## Iamminda

ditzydi said:


> I never get tired of carrying my reverse pm.  Changed the background on my Apple Watch to the Christmas animation after seeing somebody else do it on IG. Can’t get my hands on an item and can’t spend anymore money since I just got my epi alma bb, so this is the closest I can get to the collection.   On my way to dinner at the in-law’s after a craptastic convo with my mom.
> 
> View attachment 4875574



I love this idea of using Vivienne as the (cute ) face of your Apple Watch — I need to borrow this idea, thanks


----------



## ditzydi

Iamminda said:


> I love this idea of using Vivienne as the (cute ) face of your Apple Watch — I need to borrow this idea, thanks



I also put it as my phone background.  . She’s just too cute not to!


----------



## Luvdabags

Soufflot BB in Cerise. Still waiting to receive her hot stamped luggage tag.


----------



## TXLVlove

MWT Speedy


----------



## 23adeline

Me and speedy bb ink otw to outstation


----------



## Georgee girl

LL777 said:


> My Pochette Metis
> 
> View attachment 4871549


That’s gorgeous - looks brand new do you mind me asking what year this color was out?


----------



## LL777

Georgee girl said:


> That’s gorgeous - looks brand new do you mind me asking what year this color was out?


Thank you. I just bought it a month ago. The color is turtledove


----------



## bluebird03

Picking up stuff today


----------



## nvie

St Germaine PM, Zippy Coin, Key Pouch


----------



## MKB0925

Kdiamond55 said:


> Took my doggy to the vet with my well used Girolata. Probably the last week I’ll use it as summer has come to an end.
> 
> View attachment 4871260
> 
> 
> View attachment 4871261


Love your pup and bag!!  That underbite is the best!


----------



## ditzydi

Had to go to the Nespresso store because nobody wants to see me if I don’t have my coffee after and four day weekend.


----------



## Iamminda

Just out for a quick errand with DH.  Inspired by @ditzydi ‘s adorable Vivienne Apple watch face (thank you d ), I am happy to show some LVoe on my watch. I took different pictures of last year’s beautiful Christmas shopping bags (and even the gorgeous graphics from LV holiday email ), loaded them all onto my watch for a fun display of LV-looks.  Have a great week everyone .


----------



## CaliLove21

Tropical twist with Dior wallet!


----------



## ditzydi

Iamminda said:


> Just out for a quick errand with DH.  Inspired by @ditzydi ‘s adorable Vivienne Apple watch face (thank you d ), I am happy to show some LVoe on my watch. I took different pictures of last year’s beautiful Christmas shopping bags (and even the gorgeous graphics from LV holiday email ), loaded them all onto my watch for a fun display of LV-looks.  Have a great week everyone .
> 
> View attachment 4877514


Love it!  Been trying to find a clear enough picture of last year’s animation of Vivienne in front of the Eiffel Tower but they all look blurry when it is on my watch.  I’ll have to do the same thing for last year and this year’s shopping bag.


----------



## Venessa84

CaliLove21 said:


> Tropical twist with Dior wallet!
> View attachment 4877631



This was colorful beauty I missed out on...love seeing the pics!


----------



## fyn72

Mahina Selene pm my passenger today


----------



## 23adeline

Nano Noe Tahitienne


----------



## Kdiamond55

fyn72 said:


> Mahina Selene pm my passenger today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4877795


Gosh I do love Mahina. It’s so soft and squishy.


----------



## Loriad

First outing for my mono PA


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Just out for a quick errand with DH.  Inspired by @ditzydi ‘s adorable Vivienne Apple watch face (thank you d ), I am happy to show some LVoe on my watch. I took different pictures of last year’s beautiful Christmas shopping bags (and even the gorgeous graphics from LV holiday email ), loaded them all onto my watch for a fun display of LV-looks.  Have a great week everyone .
> 
> View attachment 4877514


That's awesome and I LOVE your DE bag M! Have seen this one in awhile but she's beautiful!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Loriad said:


> First outing for my mono PA
> 
> View attachment 4878455


Gorgeous!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Very blustery fall day today and already counting down to the weekend.


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> That's awesome and I LOVE your DE bag M! Have seen this one in awhile but she's beautiful!



Thanks so much A .  Speaking of beautiful, great to see your Milla and what a fancy mask (I need to up my mask game  and get something in between the blue surgical ones and the outrageously-priced LV ones).


----------



## newpurselove1993

Out with this beauty today


----------



## 23adeline

Neonoe bb


----------



## Kdiamond55

Loriad said:


> First outing for my mono PA
> 
> View attachment 4878455


Love the longer chain and the puff!


----------



## keishapie1973

Pochette Métis


----------



## ditzydi

Took my Mini Pochette our to grab lunch for my son.


----------



## MmeM124

Speedy 35 with my cat card holder


----------



## 23adeline

Vanity pm reverse mono


----------



## prettyyybizarrre

Running errands on this sunny Saturday with this lovely.


----------



## mdcx

MmeM124 said:


> Speedy 35 with my cat card holder
> 
> View attachment 4880672


Beautiful vachetta!


----------



## 23adeline

Me and Noe pouch


----------



## MmeM124

mdcx said:


> Beautiful vachetta!


Thank you! This was a new to me bag - it’s from 1989! Someone took excellent care of it.


----------



## 23adeline

Capucines bb


----------



## MahoganyQT

Early voting companion.


----------



## dionneasc

Chanel m/l and furry friend


----------



## Kdiamond55

dionneasc said:


> Chanel m/l and furry friend
> 
> View attachment 4883865


Oh my lord is he cute! Purse isn’t so bad either!


----------



## Veroyoga

She was on the passenger seat for a Costco run but took her on my lap for a snap. DA Totally in fall/ winter look: Totally doable


----------



## Veroyoga

Veroyoga said:


> She was on the passenger seat for a Costco run but took her on my lap for a snap. DA Totally in fall/ winter look: Totally doable
> View attachment 4884046


I have not merit here because last winter, @DamierEbene posted a pic in the Totally thread of this outfit inspiration. It was a very good idea I had to try. Thank you @DamierEbene


----------



## DamierEbene

Veroyoga said:


> I have not merit here because last winter, @DamierEbene posted a pic in the Totally thread of this outfit inspiration. It was a very good idea I had to try. Thank you @DamierEbene


Hi there,
so sweet of you to mention me
You look awesome 
I love Azur in fall/winter and you rock your Totally- nice Patina!


----------



## 23adeline

Rose Des Vent


	

		
			
		

		
	
Speedy BB LVxLOL


----------



## Veroyoga

Vintage Cartouchiere with treated leather (probably made by TFLC) for running errands under rain today.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

dionneasc said:


> Chanel m/l and furry friend
> 
> View attachment 4883865


hundred love eyes!!!!                  
And love his bag choice


----------



## 23adeline

Capucines mini


----------



## Sunshine mama

Aliluvlv said:


> Very blustery fall day today and already counting down to the weekend.
> 
> View attachment 4878568


Love your bling!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Just out for a quick errand with DH.  Inspired by @ditzydi ‘s adorable Vivienne Apple watch face (thank you d ), I am happy to show some LVoe on my watch. I took different pictures of last year’s beautiful Christmas shopping bags (and even the gorgeous graphics from LV holiday email ), loaded them all onto my watch for a fun display of LV-looks.  Have a great week everyone .
> 
> View attachment 4877514


I love it! I'm gonna have to get on this bandwagon, even though I only have a fitbit.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> I love it! I'm gonna have to get on this bandwagon, even though I only have a fitbit.



Thanks . It would work on any watch where you can load a picture for your watchface — or for your home screen on your IPhone .


----------



## Sunshine mama

PSP in RB.


----------



## MsAmber

#ivoted2020


----------



## Sunshine mama

MsAmber said:


> #ivoted2020
> 
> View attachment 4886275


Yay!!!
I did too yesterday.
Cute bag by the way!

I'm a poet
And I didn't know it.


----------



## jennie_iva

first day out on this spring weather in NZ


----------



## 23adeline

Pochette Metis


----------



## mrs.JC

23adeline said:


> Pochette Metis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4886617



Beautiful bag and beautifully taken photo.  May I ask what kind of camera and settings you used?


----------



## Loriad

MsAmber said:


> #ivoted2020
> 
> View attachment 4886275


I voted too and I absolutely love this bag!


----------



## Dmurphy1

Off we go to work again.


----------



## UpTime

Saint Germain BB on a chilly day


----------



## 23adeline

mrs.JC said:


> Beautiful bag and beautifully taken photo.  May I ask what kind of camera and settings you used?


Hi, I’m using iPhone 11 Pro, portrait natural light mode for this pic .


----------



## DamierEbene

Veroyoga said:


> She was on the passenger seat for a Costco run but took her on my lap for a snap. DA Totally in fall/ winter look: Totally doable
> View attachment 4884046



I already had put away my Azur Noe bb.... you reminded of how nice it pairs with creme/white/beige/grey in fall and winter!!! 
Soooooo today (when the rain finally was gone after a week) I took it out!
Yay!!! Let‘s rock the Azurs this season!!


----------



## 23adeline

Trio messenger


----------



## LuxeL0v3

First time using her! Added some colour to match my leopard loafers.


----------



## shesaiddestroy

23adeline said:


> Spring street
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4872760



I am so in love with this bag! I wish LV would still make it in this color combo, I’m searching the internet for it but I think very little were made.


----------



## 23adeline

shesaiddestroy said:


> I am so in love with this bag! I wish LV would still make it in this color combo, I’m searching the internet for it but I think very little were made.


You should call LV CS to ask them to get a piece for you. From my experience, the LV boutiques, e-commerce and CS call centre have different bags supply .  I got my Since 1854 Noe Purse, Trio Messenger  from LV CS call centre, because I didn’t see them available online, and my CA couldn’t get stock too. And for my Petite Sac Plat in pink EPI, I ordered online when I saw it was available, 2-3 times, but they kept calling me after 5 days and said it’s back order, in the end my CA got a piece for me.


----------



## ODonnell_91

Mono bumbag along with a few cheeky purchases.


----------



## Jordyaddict

Taking this beautiful for its first outing on a stay vacation to the new forest .

I’m taking my dog so the extra space in the backpack will be great


----------



## Loriad

First outing with the new to me vintage Looping MM. Love this bag!


----------



## bfly

Using her for the Sunday brunch.


----------



## UpTime

bfly said:


> Using her for the Sunday brunch.
> 
> View attachment 4888913


I have this size pouch for many many years and it just sits there in my closet I hardly use it. I had no idea what to use it for. Your pic just reminds me of it . Thank you. Im so glad you use yours


----------



## 23adeline

Speedy BB Ink


----------



## bfly

UpTime said:


> I have this size pouch for many many years and it just sits there in my closet I hardly use it. I had no idea what to use it for. Your pic just reminds me of it . Thank you. Im so glad you use yours



You’re welcome. I am trying my best to equally use my bags/slgs, example like this tp 26, using it as a clutch for a sunday brunch.
You should try to use yours as well.


----------



## 23adeline

City Steamer Mini


----------



## jenniferelaine

Quick errand with my Tribeca Long!


----------



## Iamminda

First time out with Miss Pinkie in 8 months .


----------



## shoes+handbags

Iamminda said:


> First time out with Miss Pinkie in 8 months .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4890692


I love pink and monogram together. My favorite combination!


----------



## Iamminda

shoes+handbags said:


> I love pink and monogram together. My favorite combination!



Thanks .  I was surprised at how much I liked this combo (I thought I was going to get a different color originally)


----------



## 23adeline

Twist MM with reverse mono strap


----------



## Dmurphy1

Iamminda said:


> First time out with Miss Pinkie in 8 months .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4890692


Just beautiful  !!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> First time out with Miss Pinkie in 8 months .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4890692


This is so sweet IM! I'm so glad you got the pink combo!


----------



## UpTime

To work w nano noe


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks kindly ladies 



Dmurphy1 said:


> Just beautiful  !!!






Sunshine mama said:


> This is so sweet IM! I'm so glad you got the pink combo!


----------



## Kdiamond55

First week using this new addition!


----------



## 23adeline

Locky BB


Crafty Boite chapeau


----------



## 23adeline

Trio messenger and Kitan


----------



## miknarth

Happy Halloween!


----------



## LuxeL0v3

Going on a little weekend trip, with my oldest friend and my newest friend.


----------



## Ihappylady

Our first adventure together...ok just errands... Walmart and Ross!


----------



## 23adeline

City Steamer Mini


----------



## Von03

Out to dinner with an old friend. Monogram Double Jeu Neo Alma bag


----------



## 23adeline

LV Arch bag


----------



## 23adeline

Bella yesterday and today , in 2 different cars


----------



## balen.girl

The youngest in the family.. Nano noe and friends..


----------



## aDistraction360

Taking my empreinte neonoe to check out Nordstrom Rack's Clear the Rack sale.


----------



## Loriad

First outing for my PM!


----------



## fyn72

Siracusa pm with me today


----------



## 23adeline

Alma BB


----------



## ditzydi

Took my vintage PA out with my PM strap to go grab Chick-Fil-A for my kiddo.


----------



## RT1

23adeline said:


> Bella yesterday and today , in 2 different cars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4898099
> View attachment 4898100


I really adore this Bella bag of yours.   
Simply gorgeous!


----------



## MeepMeep67

Loriad said:


> First outing for my PM!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4898685


 Beautiful bag twin!!!  Haven't taken mine out yet


----------



## Loriad

MeepMeep67 said:


> Beautiful bag twin!!!  Haven't taken mine out yet


I'm really loving it so far! I hope you do too!


----------



## 23adeline

The new Alma BB


----------



## bfly




----------



## Glam_Mum♡

bfly said:


> View attachment 4900251


Oohh..that coin card holder  ..and is this the chain from Félicie? X


----------



## bfly

Glam80 said:


> Oohh..that coin card holder  ..and is this the chain from Félicie? X



Hi the gold chain is from organizemybag.
I tried to purchase one from LV but since I don’t have a history purchasing a felice before I couldn’t do so. The one I got from organizemybag is very nice and good quality one. If you’re looking for one, try getting it from them, they come in different sizes too.


----------



## fyn72

bfly said:


> Hi the gold chain is from organizemybag.
> I tried to purchase one from LV but since I don’t have a history purchasing a felice before I couldn’t do so. The one I got from organizemybag is very nice and good quality one. If you’re looking for one, try getting it from them, they come in different sizes too.


I agree with the Quality of organizemybag products too, The chains are exactly like the Felicie chain. i have a long and a short one for my Pochette, Also long and short in the leather straps too


----------



## bfly

fyn72 said:


> I agree with the Quality of organizemybag products too, The chains are exactly like the Felicie chain. i have a long and a short one for my Pochette, Also long and short in the leather straps too



I haven’t tried their leather straps yet as I have eva and I can use its strap when I want to. But I’m going to purchase longer chain tho, I like the length to hit on my hips when using crossbody. The one I have now sit just below my waist.


----------



## yvesjilaurent

Just unboxed my nano speedy! It’s so small and precious


----------



## Iamminda

23adeline said:


> The new Alma BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4899855



Gorgeous!  You are making me want this pink beauty so bad (even though I am a little scared of metallic vernis  and this is smaller than my usual bag).  Think it’s hard to find in my country.


----------



## Aliluvlv




----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 4901230



Love love love your newbie — and so glad you were able to visit WWHP and got this cool mask .  Enjoy A


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Love love love your newbie — and so glad you were able to visit WWHP and got this cool mask .  Enjoy A


Thanks so much sweet M!  I was lucky to find this mask actually, they kept selling out because it was new.


----------



## 23adeline

Th


Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous!  You are making me want this pink beauty so bad (even though I am a little scared of metallic vernis  and this is smaller than my usual bag).  Think it’s hard to find in my country.


This pink colour appears lighter in pic, it’s darker in real, so I guess even it turn slightly yellow in the future, it won’t be too noticeable.


----------



## 23adeline

Capucines BB emerald


----------



## Addy

Noe Pouch with VVN Shoulder Strap, used some gold rings to make a crossbody


----------



## BagLadyT

23adeline said:


> The new Alma BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4899855


Ooh shiny and new!!


----------



## BagLadyT

23adeline said:


> Capucines BB emerald
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4901377



Stunning!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Yesterday.  Can't go wrong with a classic Alma BB in DE.


----------



## Kdiamond55

23adeline said:


> The new Alma BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4899855



I’m so glad you kept it! I want one now!


----------



## 23adeline

Kdiamond55 said:


> I’m so glad you kept it! I want one now!


Ok, get it and we will be bag twins


----------



## 23adeline

The colour of this City Steamer Mini matches my car ambient light perfectly


----------



## 23adeline

Capucines BB and Trio Messenger bigger pouch


----------



## fyn72

Almost the weekend!


----------



## 23adeline

Bento bb & round coin purse


----------



## Kdiamond55

23adeline said:


> Ok, get it and we will be bag twins


I’m in full stalking mode now lol


----------



## Jordyaddict

Taking my palm spring pm out for a spin


----------



## Iamminda

Second time using this MM........for an exciting car wash . Happy Sunday


----------



## RT1

Minda, this is a real beauty!


----------



## 23adeline

Speedy crafty


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Second time using this MM........for an exciting car wash . Happy Sunday
> View attachment 4906325


Oh I LOVE how you attached the feather! It looks soooo good!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

This cutie.


----------



## Iamminda

Thank you sweet friends .  I am not a monogram person but this bag has got to be one of my favorite LV bags.   SSSM, glad you think the feather looks ok.



RT1 said:


> Minda, this is a real beauty!






Sunshine mama said:


> Oh I LOVE how you attached the feather! It looks soooo good!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Thank you sweet friends .  I am not a monogram person but this bag has got to be one of my favorite LV bags.   SSSM, glad you think the feather looks ok.


Not just ok. 
I think it's a great pairing!!!


----------



## balen.girl

The newest in the family. Just received yesterday..


----------



## Sunshine mama

balen.girl said:


> The newest in the family. Just received yesterday..
> View attachment 4908298


Congrats! It's beautiful!


----------



## balen.girl

Sunshine mama said:


> Congrats! It's beautiful!


Thank you Sunshine..


----------



## 23adeline

Me and Bella


----------



## 23adeline

Speedy BB Ink
	

		
			
		

		
	



Twist PM


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

I love this print!


----------



## MsMarni

Well, she’s on my lap right now but I’m just so obsessed with my new Alma BB. Might be the perfect purse.


----------



## balen.girl

Friday..!


----------



## bfly

Just came back picking up my birthday present.


----------



## balen.girl

My lucky day..


----------



## KristenG

My reverse monogram Pochette Metis - just picked it up yesterday.


----------



## Georgee girl

Graceful MM - she is out picking up some  (chicken riggies) with me


----------



## Sharont2305

23adeline said:


> Me and Bella
> View attachment 4908673


Matches the car interior perfectly


----------



## 23adeline

Sharont2305 said:


> Matches the car interior perfectly


Hahaha, this car interior is light beige, kind of same tone


----------



## 23adeline

Alma BB rose pale


----------



## Iamminda

23adeline said:


> Alma BB rose pale
> View attachment 4913334



So beautiful!  I really really love this bag of yours (that is saying a lot since you have many beautiful bags)!  Just when I think I don’t need this bag, I see your picture and the infatuation starts again  (I wonder if I can satisfy the itch  if I can track down a Felicie in this color). May I ask if you had to choose between this one and the Bella, which one would you choose?   Thanks


----------



## bluebird03

Out with the Favorite today


----------



## balen.girl

First time with her..


----------



## 23adeline

Iamminda said:


> So beautiful!  I really really love this bag of yours (that is saying a lot since you have many beautiful bags)!  Just when I think I don’t need this bag, I see your picture and the infatuation starts again  (I wonder if I can satisfy the itch  if I can track down a Felicie in this color). May I ask if you had to choose between this one and the Bella, which one would you choose?   Thanks


Wow that’s a very hard question !
To me,  Bella has a beautiful and newer design with a lot of accessories, but this Alma is classic design and has a very unique colour..............
If I were forced ( very very hard)  to choose only one, I’ll choose Bella .
If you find that Felicie suits your needs, then you may buy it in this Rose pale colour, this colour is really beautiful and special, even my younger daughter who doesn’t care  much about my bags, said : woo nice bag! when the first time she saw me carrying the Alma rose pale


----------



## 23adeline

Capucines BB emerald


----------



## Islandbreeze

23adeline said:


> Capucines BB emerald
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4914223


Gorgeous bag!


----------



## Iamminda

23adeline said:


> Wow that’s a very hard question !
> To me,  Bella has a beautiful and newer design with a lot of accessories, but this Alma is classic design and has a very unique colour..............
> If I were forced ( very very hard)  to choose only one, I’ll choose Bella .
> If you find that Felicie suits your needs, then you may buy it in this Rose pale colour, this colour is really beautiful and special, even my younger daughter who doesn’t care  much about my bags, said : woo nice bag! when the first time she saw me carrying the Alma rose pale



Thank you for your help .  I am not a small bag person at all (even the Alma is small to me ). It sounds like the Bella is a better option (but magnolia is sold out ) and I need to try it on first.  Thanks again.


----------



## Chanellover2015

My trusted companion ☺️


----------



## 23adeline

Iamminda said:


> Thank you for your help .  I am not a small bag person at all (even the Alma is small to me ). It sounds like the Bella is a better option (but magnolia is sold out ) and I need to try it on first.  Thanks again.


If you are not a small bag person, then maybe you shouldn’t get Felicie, I’ve felicie in Champagne colour, I only used it once for a quick sundry shopping . Bella is more spacious than Alma BB . I used to be a large bag person, but now all my bigger bags are sleeping in their pyjamas 
Who knows , one day I might change to a large bag person again .


----------



## 23adeline

Pochette Metis


----------



## 23adeline

GO Vanity noir


----------



## fyn72

It’s Friday! My companion to work


----------



## Loriad

Running errands with my trusty South Bank!


----------



## Iamminda

Loriad said:


> Running errands with my trusty South Bank!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4916555



I really love this bag a lot  (came close to buying it twice  but ended up with something else.  Maybe the third time is the charm).


----------



## Loriad

Iamminda said:


> I really love this bag a lot  (came close to buying it twice  but ended up with something else.  Maybe the third time is the charm).


I love it too! Carefree, lays flat but holds a lot!


----------



## 23adeline

GO Vanity Blanc


----------



## TXLVlove

Running errands yesterday kon last day of Thanksgiving break.


----------



## yvesjilaurent

Brought her out for a little shopping


----------



## 23adeline

Noir GO Vanity PM & GO Toiletry 26


----------



## Venessa84

Bumbag!


----------



## 23adeline

Nano Noe Tahitienne


----------



## balen.girl

Today’s companion..


----------



## Loriad

First day out with my new Favorite! Very comfortable bag!


----------



## Venessa84

Took out my Alma BB for the first time in a long time


----------



## 23adeline

Speedy bb Ink


----------



## 23adeline

City Steamer Mini and GO Toiletry 26


----------



## Hatfield1313

All In MM in Coquelicot waiting at the vet for our Maltese.


----------



## MsMarni

My dream bag. I’ve got her packed full today!


----------



## 23adeline

My emerald


----------



## Sunshine mama

Venessa84 said:


> Took out my Alma BB for the first time in a long time
> 
> View attachment 4920895


Love this bag!!


----------



## balen.girl

Today with my all time favorite bag charm..


----------



## thewave1969

23adeline said:


> My emerald
> View attachment 4924321


Can I sit next to her...?


----------



## Venessa84

Sunshine mama said:


> Love this bag!!



I love your denim Alma BB too.


----------



## 23adeline

thewave1969 said:


> Can I sit next to her...?


Yes, welcome


----------



## 23adeline

GO Vanity noir and Toiletry 26


----------



## Passerine123

My V Tote MM on the Golden Panorama train from Gstaad to Zweisimmen in the Swiss Alps.


----------



## Just.Stine

My bumbag


----------



## luxfishin

With my Siena


----------



## Bumbles

Passerine123 said:


> My V Tote MM on the Golden Panorama train from Gstaad to Zweisimmen in the Swiss Alps.
> 
> View attachment 4926013


What a gorgeous pic and background too!


----------



## Bumbles

Just.Stine said:


> My bumbag
> 
> View attachment 4926167
> View attachment 4926168


This is such a great bag!


----------



## fyn72

Smooshy Mahina my passenger today


----------



## Loriad

It is cold and rainy today, so the double zip pochette is the perfect grab and go for errands!


----------



## bluebird03




----------



## Tinuviel

Onthego mm


----------



## 23adeline

LV Arch bag


----------



## 23adeline

Dora BB, an Oldie in my old car


----------



## 23adeline

Capucines BB


----------



## Bumbles

Tinuviel said:


> Onthego mm
> View attachment 4928699
> View attachment 4928700


I love this bag! But don’t have a use for it so will have to admire everyone else’s from afar! Looks great


----------



## luxfishin

23adeline said:


> Dora BB, an Oldie in my old car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4930184


wow
love this bag


----------



## fyn72

the usual Saturday morning errands.


----------



## 23adeline

luxfishin said:


> wow
> love this bag


Thanks dear!


----------



## 23adeline

Bella


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Going out with my Speedy today


----------



## MahoganyQT

The more conservative side of my double zip.


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Mahina Hobo


----------



## Georgee girl

Alma BB kind of day.


----------



## ditzydi

My Twice with my mini pochette and epi card holder out running some last minute errands.  Please pardon the particles in the seat.  These seats attract EVERYTHING.


----------



## fyn72

ditzydi said:


> My Twice with my mini pochette and epi card holder out running some last minute errands.  Please pardon the particles in the seat.  These seats attract EVERYTHING.
> 
> View attachment 4937127


Love! My seats are very similar! So annoying how they attract the fluff and stuff


----------



## fyn72

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Mahina Hobo


Beautiful! Love the Mahina hobo


----------



## ditzydi

fyn72 said:


> Love! My seats are very similar! So annoying how they attract the fluff and stuff


It is!  And it looks so gross.  Doesn't help that we don't drive that particular car that often.  So then it just gets covered in dust inside and out.


----------



## AndreaM99

Lumi PM enpreinte in Aube.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Just picking up some goodies!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Sunshine mama said:


> Just picking up some goodies!
> View attachment 4941584


Love it!!! As all of your pics!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Love it!!! As all of your pics!


Thank you! You're so sweet!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Just picking up some goodies!
> View attachment 4941584



I haven’t had Jollibee in years (maybe even a decade ) — you are making me want some.  Great to see your RB beauty on this NYE’s eve — Happy New Year SSSSSSM .


----------



## miknarth

Picking up party hats and horns for our at-home celebration tonight. Happy new year everyone!


----------



## kandicenicole

Louis + Ledo = perfect passenger companions


----------



## MeepMeep67

miknarth said:


> Picking up party hats and horns for our at-home celebration tonight. Happy new year everyone!
> 
> View attachment 4942722


brought a little tear to my eye (tears of joy) such a festive photo. thank you.  Happy New Year


----------



## Iamminda

miknarth said:


> Picking up party hats and horns for our at-home celebration tonight. Happy new year everyone!
> 
> View attachment 4942722



Nice to have some festive and fun party props even at home — Happy New Year


----------



## miknarth

MeepMeep67 said:


> brought a little tear to my eye (tears of joy) such a festive photo. thank you.  Happy New Year


Awwee now I might just cry! We all need some joy in life right now. Here’s to a happy 2021. Happy New Year dear!


----------



## miknarth

Iamminda said:


> Nice to have some festive and fun party props even at home — Happy New Year


Gotta make the most of it!  Happy New Year!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> I haven’t had Jollibee in years (maybe even a decade ) — you are making me want some.  Great to see your RB beauty on this NYE’s eve — Happy New Year SSSSSSM .


Thank you!!!


----------



## MooMooVT

kandicenicole said:


> Louis + Ledo = perfect passenger companions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4942756


AWE! I miss Ledo Pizza! Enjoy and Happy New Years!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Mahina hobo


----------



## 23adeline

My 2021 new year bag , LVxUF Pochette accessoires


----------



## miknarth

V Tote MM with the Montaigne strap for today. Happy Monday!


----------



## fyn72

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Mahina hobo


Ahhhh! This is sooo dreamy  still looks brand new!


----------



## AndreaM99

miknarth said:


> Picking up party hats and horns for our at-home celebration tonight. Happy new year everyone!
> 
> View attachment 4942722



Wrong items inside!  The should be bottles of champagne!  Happy New Year!


----------



## AndreaM99

23adeline said:


> Bento bb & round coin purse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4904407


Is there a bag you don't have?  You should show us your closet, how do you store your bags. I bet you have a huge walk-in-closet where all your bags are on a display.  Congrats! All are beautiful and very unique!


----------



## miknarth

AndreaM99 said:


> Wrong items inside!  The should be bottles of champagne!  Happy New Year!


Haha ... That IS what this bag was originally made for!  We ended up toasting our champagne with their milk at midnight.  These were for the kids of course, but who am I kidding, I think I made more noise than they did with these things. Happy New Year!


----------



## Venessa84

This Bella stole has stolen my heart


----------



## 23adeline

AndreaM99 said:


> Is there a bag you don't have?  You should show us your closet, how do you store your bags. I bet you have a huge walk-in-closet where all your bags are on a display.  Congrats! All are beautiful and very unique!


Hahaha! There are a lot of bags that I don’t have , eg. Cannes, Onthego, Duffle  and many more. Currently I just store all my bags in their dust bag and put them on my walk-in closet shelves, that’s why I couldn’t find some of my bags anymore . My new house is still under construction, I have a big dressing room and planning to do a display shelf for my bags, I’ll definitely show you my new display closet when it’s ready


----------



## 23adeline

Twist MM
	

		
			
		

		
	



Speedy BB LVxLOL
	

		
			
		

		
	



Game On Vanity PM Noir


----------



## 23adeline

Cute little Nano Noe Tahitienne


----------



## ODonnell_91

Neonoe catching some sun on our drive home today


----------



## 23adeline

GO vanity pm Blanc and Noe pouch 


Car full of LV’s   


GO Vanity pm noir during car wash 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Studio messenger


----------



## Kellybuzzbuzz

Everytime I look over and see this bag I smile.


----------



## miknarth

Today with the Pallas


----------



## Four Tails

Picked up some treats for my husband with my reverse PM.


----------



## 23adeline

Since 1854 Noe Purse 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Rose Des Vents


----------



## 23adeline

Bella


----------



## M_Butterfly

Four Tails said:


> Picked up some treats for my husband with my reverse PM.
> 
> View attachment 4955272


That reverse PM may have a problem..   See how she is hiding behind the "treats"?  I have seen that before. I have done it too


----------



## shayna07

Wearing this cutie today!


----------



## Georgee girl

My Retro 2015 - taking her out today for the first time in a while.


----------



## 23adeline

Mini luggage BB


----------



## miknarth

Packed 3 kids and an All-In for today


----------



## 23adeline

Spring Street
	

		
			
		

		
	




City Steamer Mini


----------



## amoorelv

Heading into office. SpeedyB25, my work bag!


----------



## 23adeline

Alma BB lemon


----------



## Venessa84

23adeline said:


> Mini luggage BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4962450



Definitely a bag that I missed out on...love it!


----------



## Venessa84

Vanity PM riding shot gun


----------



## Bumbles

Venessa84 said:


> Definitely a bag that I missed out on...love it!


Me too! Wish I got it as well. Unique and simply stunning!


----------



## 23adeline

Bumbles said:


> Me too! Wish I got it as well. Unique and simply stunning!





Venessa84 said:


> Definitely a bag that I missed out on...love it!


Maybe try your luck to hunt for pre-owned but unused bag.


----------



## bluebird03

Out for a quick errand this morning with my favorite slg’s


----------



## Prettyinblush

Dentist visit on a chilly but beautiful day in the UK with my sidekick


----------



## Emily111

23adeline said:


> Those are 22mm D ring, I purchased them online . If you could get bigger than 22mm, it would be easier to fix .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4842733
> View attachment 4842734


Really struggling to find these on line in the UK  What are they called?


----------



## 23adeline

Emily111 said:


> Really struggling to find these on line in the UK  What are they called?


D rings for bags,Metal D-ring or maybe try to search by photo


----------



## 23adeline

NeoNoe BB with Alma BB strap


----------



## 23adeline

Onthego PM


----------



## J.A.N.

Mary Kate Cabas


----------



## 23adeline

J.A.N. said:


> Mary Kate Cabas
> View attachment 4968926


Wow this is rare!


----------



## 23adeline

Capucines BB , the emerald queen


----------



## J.A.N.

Today it's my Brookkyn pm


----------



## J.A.N.

23adeline said:


> Wow this is rare!



Thanks   
I like the unique older styles i needed a larger shoulder bag for all my bits. This is a very useful size. This could easily be used as a nappy bag or flight bag. 

I've just been browsing this thread and your bags are  ab awesome. You must have a massive collection?


----------



## BooYah

Running errands alongside DS today with On The Go PM (a first for me in this style as well as leather)
Have a wonderful day, everyone


----------



## Iamminda

First day with my Trio Messenger (used my Twist strap, same as the Neo Noe strap I believe).


----------



## 23adeline

J.A.N. said:


> Thanks
> I like the unique older styles i needed a larger shoulder bag for all my bits. This is a very useful size. This could easily be used as a nappy bag or flight bag.
> 
> I've just been browsing this thread and your bags are  ab awesome. You must have a massive collection?


Thanks dear!
I don’t know how many bags I have actually, I had exchanged some defective bags to jewellery, otherwise I would have more


----------



## J.A.N.

23adeline said:


> Thanks dear!
> I don’t know how many bags I have actually, I had exchanged some defective bags to jewellery, otherwise I would have more



My pleasure 
Lol  
Keep em coming 
I ab adore jewellery too and am permanently on the  What jewellery are u wearing 2day thread


----------



## 23adeline

J.A.N. said:


> My pleasure
> Lol
> Keep em coming
> I ab adore jewellery too and am permanently on the  What jewellery are u wearing 2day thread


Oh I didn’t know there is such thread , I should go and have a look there


----------



## J.A.N.

23adeline said:


> Oh I didn’t know there is such thread , I should go and have a look there


Yes of course please do I'd love to see your pieces


----------



## Sunshine mama

My silk square to keep my neck cozy.


----------



## Fierymo

Iamminda said:


> First day with my Trio Messenger (used my Twist strap, same as the Neo Noe strap I believe).
> 
> 
> View attachment 4970460



That looks interesting, what snack are you hiding under your Trio Messenger?


----------



## Iamminda

Fierymo said:


> That looks interesting, what snack are you hiding under your Trio Messenger?



 just some sugar free lemon chiffon cookies for my parents.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> My silk square to keep my neck cozy.
> View attachment 4971237



Your entire look — from your hair down to your cute bag — is very pretty


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Your entire look — from your hair down to your cute bag — is very pretty


Thank you!


----------



## 23adeline

Alma bb


----------



## JeanStoffel

Speedy B 30 ‍♀️


----------



## AndreaM99

Kellybuzzbuzz said:


> Everytime I look over and see this bag I smile.


I totally understand!


----------



## Chanel923

My beautiful mess for the day


----------



## 23adeline

Mini luggage 
	

		
			
		

		
	




This Escale cosmetic pouch is going to be my ‘standby small bag’ in my car .


----------



## ladymadame

23adeline said:


> Mini luggage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973074
> 
> 
> This Escale cosmetic pouch is going to be my ‘standby small bag’ in my car .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973075
> View attachment 4973076


beautiful pouch


----------



## 23adeline

ladymadame said:


> beautiful pouch


Thanks! I didn’t know what to buy when Escale was launched, the other items were too big ( for me only), that’s why I bought this cosmetic pouch . Last month I was lucky to be able to get Escale Kirigami , the pastel colour is beautiful too.


----------



## 23adeline

City Steamer Mini


----------



## MahoganyQT

Feeling a little wild today!


----------



## eena1230

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Love it!!! As all of your pics!


Love the mini sac plat and Jollibee... love their spicy chicken!


----------



## sofancyluxe

miknarth said:


> Out today with kids and the Montsouris GM.
> View attachment 4866240


Wow! Stunning!!! Was the vachetta replaced? If so, would you be able to tell me the price? I am looking to replace the vachetta on my GM...


----------



## miknarth

sofancyluxe said:


> Wow! Stunning!!! Was the vachetta replaced? If so, would you be able to tell me the price? I am looking to replace the vachetta on my GM...


Thanks! Yes, I replaced all exterior vachetta last year. I posted some photos and exact price in the Backpack Club thread: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-backpack-club.142862/post-34057406. You should be able to find more details there


----------



## fyn72

Chanel923 said:


> My beautiful mess for the day
> 
> View attachment 4973034
> View attachment 4973035


LOVE Mahina bags, the leather so smooshy   Matches your car interior perfectly!


----------



## miknarth

Afraid it was going to spontaneously rain today so I took out a somewhat carefree bag, Empreinte Pochette Metis in noir with a Bandouliere XL strap. Happy Sunday!


----------



## 23adeline

Alma BB


----------



## 23adeline

Pochette Grenelle


----------



## fyn72

George’s bb passenger with a new purchase


----------



## Mapoon

fyn72 said:


> George’s bb passenger with a new purchase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4977199


Ooooo looking forward to see your reveal!!


----------



## 23adeline

fyn72 said:


> George’s bb passenger with a new purchase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4977199





Mapoon said:


> Ooooo looking forward to see your reveal!!



Me too me too !!


----------



## fyn72

23adeline said:


> Me too me too !!


@23adeline haha! It’s something you’ve bought recently and your photos made me want to try it!


----------



## ditzydi

My Totally PM going with me to the dealership replace a key fob and replace the batteries on the other two.  Totally has not seen action in years.


----------



## 23adeline

fyn72 said:


> @23adeline haha! It’s something you’ve bought recently and your photos made me want to try it!


Onthego PM??


----------



## 23adeline

Montaigne BB studs


----------



## Jetta

It’s a vintage day


----------



## lulumum

maiden voyage for my Beaubourg Hobo MM after a week of rain. I’m sure I could have taken her out sooner but I didn’t want the first time out to be worried about rain.


----------



## Moxisox

23adeline said:


> Pochette Grenelle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4977100


That color is just stunning! So gorgeous.


----------



## 23adeline

Chain-it


----------



## 23adeline

Twist PM


----------



## MeepMeep67

MahoganyQT said:


> Feeling a little wild today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4974938


woohoo I Love wild!!!  


miknarth said:


> Afraid it was going to spontaneously rain today so I took out a somewhat carefree bag, Empreinte Pochette Metis in noir with a Bandouliere XL strap. Happy Sunday!
> View attachment 4975926


 My bag & strap twin


fyn72 said:


> George’s bb passenger with a new purchase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4977199


----------



## babs711

lulumum said:


> maiden voyage for my Beaubourg Hobo MM after a week of rain. I’m sure I could have taken her out sooner but I didn’t want the first time out to be worried about rain.
> View attachment 4978999
> 
> View attachment 4979002


This is stunning! I've been eyeing this up in galet but am wondering if it's too large. Would you be able to post mod shots or reference shots? I can't find anything helpful online that gives size perspective. Thank you!


----------



## miknarth

MeepMeep67 said:


> My bag & strap twin


Yay! It’s such a great combo together!


----------



## missconvy

My new to me neverfull DA. Was going to wait until spring to use her but I’m impatient and so here we are.


----------



## Honeymoon

Soufflot mm


----------



## 23adeline

LVxUF PA


----------



## MahoganyQT

Running errands and turning heads with this cutie. I love that it has 2 sides, it’s like 2 bags for the price of one!


----------



## Purselover86

23adeline said:


> Chain-it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4979438


Wow this is so pretty!


----------



## Purselover86

Fave beauty❤️


----------



## Bumbles

Purselover86 said:


> Fave beauty❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4982139


Gorgeous bag


----------



## ditzydi

Forgot how useful my totally PM is.  Took it to our friends lake house to hang out. Now back at their house to watch the Super Bowl.


----------



## J.A.N.

My beloved Pouchette Metis on this freezing morning in the UK ❄


----------



## MahoganyQT

First car ride for this caramel beauty.


----------



## J.A.N.

MahoganyQT said:


> First car ride for this caramel beauty.
> 
> View attachment 4984151


OMG I love this


----------



## MahoganyQT

J.A.N. said:


> OMG I love this


Thanks! I’d been eyeing it for a while and was able to get it before the last price increase.


----------



## 23adeline

City Steamer Mini 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Locky BB


----------



## 23adeline

Studio messenger


----------



## J.A.N.

MahoganyQT said:


> Thanks! I’d been eyeing it for a while and was able to get it before the last price increase.


Lucky you. 
Its unavailable on line.


----------



## balen.girl

My Escale Kirigami..


----------



## kulasa87

Riding with me today


----------



## BagLady14

Speedy b 25


----------



## grandpiano

Out with new Scala.


----------



## BagLady14

grandpiano said:


> Out with new Scala.


Oh, I've been eyeing this one.  What fits?


----------



## Sunshine mama

grandpiano said:


> Out with new Scala.


This is just grand!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My PSP dressed up for Vday week.


----------



## grandpiano

BagLady14 said:


> Oh, I've been eyeing this one.  What fits?


 
LV sunnies, Rosalie coin purse, Key pouch, and iPhone12 Pro. 
Very small but good enough for my essentials!!


----------



## grandpiano

Sunshine mama said:


> My PSP dressed up for Vday week.
> View attachment 4986977


 Love your pink, so so lovely


----------



## Sunshine mama

grandpiano said:


> Love your pink, so so lovely


Thank you very much!


----------



## Bumbles

Sunshine mama said:


> My PSP dressed up for Vday week.
> View attachment 4986977


Simply gorgeous SM! Absolutely perfect for vday!


----------



## AndreaM99

My empreinte Limineuse PM in Flamme.


----------



## 23adeline

Trio messenger


----------



## J.A.N.

MahoganyQT said:


> First car ride for this caramel beauty.
> 
> View attachment 4984151
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ⁹


Thank you for sharing   I've just purchased this  online. It's looks ab stunning.


----------



## Sunshine mama

My jaune cardholder!


----------



## Purse Chakra

I'm in the passenger seat today -- and thanks to a little reprieve from snow, had the chance to take my new Soufflot out for a spin. I love three-compartment bags with a zipped middle section because they make it so easy to stash and find my stuff (and I carry a lot of stuff). She was very comfortable over the shoulder. I am generally pretty hard on my bags, but I will probably try to baby her a bit, since I got her knowing all the challenges around wear that come with those sharp corners.


----------



## PamK

Purse Chakra said:


> I'm in the passenger seat today -- and thanks to a little reprieve from snow, had the chance to take my new Soufflot out for a spin. I love three-compartment bags with a zipped middle section because they make it so easy to stash and find my stuff (and I carry a lot of stuff). She was very comfortable over the shoulder. I am generally pretty hard on my bags, but I will probably try to baby her a bit, since I got her knowing all the challenges around wear that come with those sharp corners.
> 
> View attachment 4990782


Love your Soufflot! I have the same bag. I have used mine fairly often for almost a year, and it still looks structured and brand new!


----------



## Purse Chakra

PamK said:


> Love your Soufflot! I have the same bag. I have used mine fairly often for almost a year, and it still looks structured and brand new!



Thank you, @PamK! I love that we both love this bag. I first saw it just before last year's COVID lockdown (before its price went up in whichever round of increases that was) and kept thinking about it the rest of the year, so I decided it's time to go for it. 

So exciting -- and a relief -- to hear that yours still looks new.


----------



## BagLady14

grandpiano said:


> LV sunnies, Rosalie coin purse, Key pouch, and iPhone12 Pro.
> Very small but good enough for my essentials!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4987219


Thanks.  It's so cute & I love the color.


----------



## 23adeline

City Steamer Mini and GO Toiletry at the back


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Nano Speedy riding next to me. Stickers are courtesy of my three kiddies. Accurate depiction of their lack of distancing with me.


----------



## miknarth

Neonoe in epi for the rainy day today


----------



## 23adeline

OTG PM


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

23adeline said:


> OTG PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4992117



Wow!!!! This one is a beauty!!!


----------



## 23adeline

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> Wow!!!! This one is a beauty!!!


Thanks! Yes she is


----------



## AndreaM99

This beauty!


----------



## 23adeline

Cluny BB with new Bandouliere


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Cluny BB with new Bandouliere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4994237


You're so lucky you got that charm!


----------



## BagLady14

Mini Dauphine


----------



## 23adeline

Sunshine mama said:


> You're so lucky you got that charm!


Thanks SM! I actually wanted the other charm, the cow with silver hardware and mink , but my order got cancelled twice because that charm still couldn’t come into my country. My CA said probably due to the mink, they need import permit from veterinary department to import anything that contains mink, most likely that charm won’t be available here. Another ‘cow’ that I want is the EarPods case, also still not available here. This valentine cow charm just came in when I went to LV, only 2 pieces came into my country so far, I was hesitated to get it initially , but because chances for me to get the other 2 cows are slim, I bought this first.


----------



## 23adeline

Alma bb lemon


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Capucine BB in Galet riding out to LV


----------



## Bumbles

23adeline said:


> Alma bb lemon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4995270


The charm is gorgeous and so cute! Congrats for getting it. Looks amazing on your yellow Alma bb


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Alma bb lemon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4995270


Even cuter together!


----------



## BagLady14

23adeline said:


> Alma bb lemon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4995270


Love that color


----------



## miknarth

First time trying the Bandouliere strap with the Alma. Yay or nay?


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

miknarth said:


> First time trying the Bandouliere strap with the Alma. Yay or nay?
> 
> View attachment 4996040


I think it looks good!


----------



## ggirl

miknarth said:


> First time trying the Bandouliere strap with the Alma. Yay or nay?
> 
> View attachment 4996040


YAY!! I like it!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

miknarth said:


> First time trying the Bandouliere strap with the Alma. Yay or nay?
> 
> View attachment 4996040


Like it very much too! The strap gives a special look to the bag and dresses it up nicely!


----------



## Loriad

miknarth said:


> First time trying the Bandouliere strap with the Alma. Yay or nay?
> 
> View attachment 4996040


Love it!!!


----------



## 23adeline

Mini Soft Trunk Tapestry


----------



## miknarth

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> I think it looks good!





ggirl said:


> YAY!! I like it!





MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Like it very much too! The strap gives a special look to the bag and dresses it up nicely!





Loriad said:


> Love it!!!


Thanks so much for the input! I always appreciate the feedback I get from you all. I’ll find more bags to try this out with. I love this strap and I’m glad to get good use out of it.


----------



## M_Butterfly

miknarth said:


> First time trying the Bandouliere strap with the Alma. Yay or nay?
> 
> View attachment 4996040


How does it feel to you?  too long?  too short?  It looks good for sure.  There is Miroir (I think is the name of the collection) with that combo (black and brown) and I absolutely love it


----------



## Purse Chakra

miknarth said:


> First time trying the Bandouliere strap with the Alma. Yay or nay?
> 
> View attachment 4996040



I love how you did this. They look absolutely beautiful together.

I don't have an Alma and from time to time I'm intrigued by a preloved epi Alma MM, but the lack of a strap is a dealbreaker for me because I don't really do hand carry. What great inspiration for me to think of this possibility!

P.S. Maybe yesterday was strap experimentation day, because I also played with a new strap combo. I haven't posted yet -- will have to do that when my son stops playing games on my phone and gives it back to me so I can grab the photos.


----------



## keishapie1973

miknarth said:


> First time trying the Bandouliere strap with the Alma. Yay or nay?
> 
> View attachment 4996040


Yay!!!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Driving to the nearest lake on the first warm and sunny day with Felicie in mono


----------



## miknarth

M_Butterfly said:


> How does it feel to you?  too long?  too short?  It looks good for sure.  There is Miroir (I think is the name of the collection) with that combo (black and brown) and I absolutely love it


I actually really like the length with this strap. I tried it on with the Bandouliere XL and it’s too long but the regular B strap is good. I like the look of the Miroir collection too, particularly the monogram handles and straps, but I’m not crazy about shiny or vernis bags so I’ve stayed away. But I love seeing black and monogram together!


----------



## miknarth

Purse Chakra said:


> I love how you did this. They look absolutely beautiful together.
> 
> I don't have an Alma and from time to time I'm intrigued by a preloved epi Alma MM, but the lack of a strap is a dealbreaker for me because I don't really do hand carry. What great inspiration for me to think of this possibility!
> 
> P.S. Maybe yesterday was strap experimentation day, because I also played with a new strap combo. I haven't posted yet -- will have to do that when my son stops playing games on my phone and gives it back to me so I can grab the photos.


Thank you! I would love to see your bag too! Post a photo when you get a chance. As for the Alma, it’s one of my all time favorites. So much so that I have 7 of them—2 canvas, 4 epi, and 1 empreinte. It’s an awesome bag in the PM size. I would love to one day have an MM size too, although I’m not sure I’d carry that size with a strap. I’d have to try and see how it looks and feels. I highly recommend you try the different sizes with and without straps to see how it works for you. Great bag!


----------



## ditzydi

Took my Rivington PM for a Target run to a location an hour away to get these sneakers because they’re sold out in my area and they can’t be shipped. But after being iced in the house all week, all I wanted to do was get out of the house and drive around.


----------



## Purse Chakra

On a whim on my way out with my Soufflot, I decided to grab the strap of my oxblood cranberry Coach Field Tote. (I am obsessed with straps and don't know why brands don't sell more straps because suckers like me would give them even more money. I am especially obsessed with wide, chunkier straps. All things being equal, I do prefer to match a strap's brand to the bag brand, but I think that is more about the fact that I like hardware to match.) 

In any case, because I was experimenting, I tried this out both ways on the same day. The wider strap was more comfortable. But I do appreciate the proportions that the designers had in mind for the strap that comes with the bag. So, whether it's advisable or not fashion-wise, I will definitely continue to use both depending on the day and circumstance.


----------



## Purse Chakra

miknarth said:


> Thank you! I would love to see your bag too! Post a photo when you get a chance. As for the Alma, it’s one of my all time favorites. So much so that I have 7 of them—2 canvas, 4 epi, and 1 empreinte. It’s an awesome bag in the PM size. I would love to one day have an MM size too, although I’m not sure I’d carry that size with a strap. I’d have to try and see how it looks and feels. I highly recommend you try the different sizes with and without straps to see how it works for you. Great bag!



I only started down the LV rabbit hole in 2018 and don't have any Almas but there was something missing about it for me, even though I love how simple and classic it looks. Your pic with the wider strap though is just so tempting. I have only seen Almas in photos and will definitely ask to see an Alma next time I'm actually in the store. I adore epi and can't get enough of it, so your strap inspo is dangerous for my wallet, @miknarth!   

P.S. I shared photos of my strap experiment in the post above. If I had a wide LV strap with complementary colors I would totally try it, but I don't. I'll have to cross-pollinate brands in the meantime.


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

I cant believe my Favorite MM DA is almost 7 years old. It's been such a great bag.


----------



## chelsmcfarland

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> I cant believe my Favorite MM DA is almost 7 years old. It's been such a great bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4998178
> View attachment 4998179


Love! How has this one been with color transfer? I want to add a DA Felicie to my collection but am worried about the potential color transfer


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

chelsmcfarland said:


> Love! How has this one been with color transfer? I want to add a DA Felicie to my collection but am worried about the potential color transfer



Zero color transfer!


----------



## 23adeline

Twist PM with new strap


----------



## 23adeline

GO Vanity pm Noir


----------



## lemondln

Finally taking speedy B25 DE out for a trip to pick up Mc order , have not used it for more than 1 year
I removed the bag insert, the bag is not as bulky now. I am in love with it again.


----------



## BagLady14

I bought a new strap for my Pochette Accessories


----------



## BagLady14

23adeline said:


> Twist PM with new strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4998245


Wow, so pretty.


----------



## Bumbles

23adeline said:


> GO Vanity pm Noir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4999144


That charm is adorable!!    Very cute and special indeed! I’m sooo tempted!


----------



## jane

Monogram Pallas BB
and a bunch of masks


----------



## 23adeline

Bumbles said:


> That charm is adorable!!    Very cute and special indeed! I’m sooo tempted!


Thanks Bumbles ! Get one too & we could be bag charm twins  



BagLady14 said:


> Wow, so pretty.


Thanks Baglady14! I think the strap matches the best with this twist among my bags with silver hardware.


----------



## 23adeline

Neo Noe BB with new strap


----------



## themeanreds

Switched out to this beauty


----------



## OCMomof3

themeanreds said:


> Switched out to this beauty
> View attachment 5001406


I rarely see this bag! I love it so much!


----------



## OCMomof3

23adeline said:


> Mini Soft Trunk Tapestry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4996408


That's incredibly pretty! Wow!


----------



## 23adeline

OCMomof3 said:


> That's incredibly pretty! Wow!


Thank you dear! It fits a lot too.


----------



## 23adeline

Crafty Boite Chapeau


----------



## 23adeline

Bella & the new strap


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Mono Felicie on a black MPA strap


----------



## DrTr

I forgot to snap a pic actually in the passenger seat, but my saintonge was in my passenger seat to my favorite market. Couldn’t resist posting it with the gorgeous first spring tulips I bought. Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## LittleStar88

After being put away for a few months and then thinking about letting her go, have fallen back in love with the PSM! Such an easy and carefree bag!


----------



## ggirl




----------



## Iamminda

DrTr said:


> I forgot to snap a pic actually in the passenger seat, but my saintonge was in my passenger seat to my favorite market. Couldn’t resist posting it with the gorgeous first spring tulips I bought. Happy Friday everyone!
> 
> View attachment 5003139



Happy Friday and Happy Weekend T .  Gorgeous — the freesia color matches those beautiful tulips!  I love fresh flowers — they really brighten my day, enjoy!


----------



## DrTr

Iamminda said:


> Happy Friday and Happy Weekend T .  Gorgeous — the freesia color matches those beautiful tulips!  I love fresh flowers — they really brighten my day, enjoy!


Thank you dear one!!!   I’m such a pink/brights girl, both bag and tulips made me happy as it sounds they do you!  Happy Friday!! And spring really will come!


----------



## miknarth

Pallas BB for the weekend


----------



## 23adeline

LVxUF PA


----------



## Tinuviel

Speedy25 and me


----------



## 23adeline

Speedy Ink BB


----------



## 23adeline

Rendez-vous


----------



## J.A.N.

Alma bb


----------



## lemondln

chelsmcfarland said:


> My new lvoe! Now I want a DA piece for summer. When does the addiction end?
> 
> View attachment 4777165



Did your addiction end?  I am so addicted nowadays


----------



## lemondln

patty_o said:


> Noe BB DA and Mono Key Pouch going with me to run some errands
> 
> View attachment 4772247


How did you treat the bottom leather?  i am scared of taking my noe bb DA out...


----------



## lemondln

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm using a bag I can wipe down easily without worrying about it.
> And of course my cute coin holder again.



your cute coin holder is sooo cute, cannot find it on LV website anymore


----------



## jane

DE Speedy 30, it was drizzly this morning and she's the perfect wet weather bag.


----------



## lemondln

Yeshax said:


> I ride my bike to and from work and this is how one of my ladies travels after I’ve dropped my daughter off at kindergarten. Before that stop she’s riding crossbody on my back but I can’t get a picture of that since although I am a mother of two energetic ones I haven’t grown giant octopus arms yet



Never thought of dropping off kids by bike, good idea! I kinda wanna buy a bike now


----------



## Sunshine mama

lemondln said:


> your cute coin holder is sooo cute, cannot find it on LV website anymore


I think LV is launching it in different colors soon!


----------



## 23adeline

Speedy BB LVxLOL


----------



## fyn72

J.A.N. said:


> Alma bb
> View attachment 5007323


That charm looks so cute on there!


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Riding with my Pochette Metis empreinte in Noir and Bee Charm on this rainy day.


----------



## 23adeline

GO vanity blanc


----------



## jane

So the bag is a classic Rebecca Minkoff, but all the SLGs are LV so I think it counts?


----------



## MahoganyQT

My Neo Noe is riding with its new top handle. Yes, it’s a game changer!


----------



## 23adeline

Capucines bb emerald with abalone logo


----------



## miknarth

It’s an office day so I’m taking my Onthego GM and old Cannes with me.


----------



## freemouse

My girl


----------



## brevebelle

Took my Speedy 30 out today to go get my hair done and grab birthday donuts and some coffee.


----------



## missconvy

jane said:


> So the bag is a classic Rebecca Minkoff, but all the SLGs are LV so I think it counts?
> 
> 
> View attachment 5009980


It’s what inside that counts


----------



## miknarth

freemouse said:


> My girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5011303


Love everything about this! Looks great.


----------



## kcd1695

Carrying my speedy today for the first time in awhile!


----------



## freemouse

miknarth said:


> Love everything about this! Looks great.


Awe thank you ❤️


----------



## ditzydi

Had my son’s pod friend over for a sleepover for his birthday.  His friend broke his headphones.  Like the jack ripped off and is stuck in the kud’s laptop.  Dh felt bad that the friend’s headphones were broken and wanted to buy new ones.  So my Twice went with me for another Target run and donuts.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Miss Clapton today.


----------



## Loriad

Errands with the trusty Favorite!


----------



## Blingthang

Reverse Pochette Metis


----------



## Santra2

My 13 yr old DE 30 and I running errands today.


----------



## jane

Out and about this afternoon with Pallas BB


----------



## Blingthang

Santra2 said:


> My 13 yr old DE 30 and I running errands today.
> View attachment 5012859


She looks great! I love how DE ages.


----------



## Loriad

Errands with the double zip. Great little bag! Excuse the mess. Used my husband's truck.


----------



## chelsmcfarland

Loriad said:


> Errands with the double zip. Great little bag! Excuse the mess. Used my husband's truck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5014241


Eyeing this one for my next! Between reverse monogram and black empreinte


----------



## Loriad

chelsmcfarland said:


> Eyeing this one for my next! Between reverse monogram and black empreinte


U can't go wrong with either one! I love this bag. Very light weight. Black leather strap makes it so carefree.


----------



## 23adeline

Capucines mini


----------



## 23adeline

Dora bb + new strap


----------



## Jeepgurl76

jane said:


> So the bag is a classic Rebecca Minkoff, but all the SLGs are LV so I think it counts?
> 
> 
> View attachment 5009980


Love your classic RM bag with LV accessories ❤️


----------



## Moonlym

On the way picking up my daughter with this beauty


----------



## shayna07

Wore this little cutie today!


----------



## 23adeline

OTG PM


----------



## 23adeline

Mini Soft Trunk Tapestry


----------



## 23adeline

Rendez-vous


----------



## fyn72

Neonoe the last few days, such an easy carefree work bag


----------



## Sunshine mama

Alma BB today.


----------



## 23adeline

LVxUF PA


----------



## fyn72

Pochette Metis Cream to my granddaughters 1st birthday on Saturday


----------



## TangerineKandy

My most favourite bag with my Taigarama PO.


----------



## TangerineKandy

fyn72 said:


> Pochette Metis Cream to my granddaughters 1st birthday on Saturday
> View attachment 5021840


I love the bandeau! It looks so nice against your cream PM!


----------



## 23adeline

Bella with Trio Messenger strap


----------



## 23adeline

Alma BB lemon
	

		
			
		

		
	



Rendez-vous


----------



## LittleStar88

A few goodies...


----------



## Bumbles

LittleStar88 said:


> A few goodies...
> 
> View attachment 5024753


I love that puppy charm! That’s a winner


----------



## AndreaM99

fyn72 said:


> Pochette Metis Cream to my granddaughters 1st birthday on Saturday
> View attachment 5021840


I did not know fyn72 that you have this beauty! Very nice!


----------



## fyn72

AndreaM99 said:


> I did not know fyn72 that you have this beauty! Very nice!


Yes I managed to get one just a few weeks ago! I’ve wanted one in cream for ages and my sa finally was able to order one for me  it must’ve been hidden away in a warehouse somewhere


----------



## fyn72

Mahina to work today


----------



## 23adeline

Bento BB with Vanity pm strap, round coin purse of MPA and a modified charm


----------



## Desma

Where did you get the chain? I have this and would love to add something similar....thanks!


23adeline said:


> LVxUF PA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5021218


----------



## 23adeline

Desma said:


> Where did you get the chain? I have this and would love to add something similar....thanks!


I bought it from a local online platform called Lazada, the O rings that came with the black chain are gold color, I changed them to silver o rings. Maybe you could search with keywords Resin Short Bag Chain or search by picture at online . Good luck !


----------



## 23adeline

Me and Capucines BB emerald


----------



## travelbliss

23adeline said:


> Me and Capucines BB emerald
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5026595



Where have you been hiding this stunner ???  I don't recall the name nor year ?? !!  Sublime color.....


----------



## Sunshine mama

This pochette Navona


----------



## 23adeline

travelbliss said:


> Where have you been hiding this stunner ???  I don't recall the name nor year ?? !!  Sublime color.....


It’s the capucines BB emerald with abalone shell LV logo, the color looks different in this picture maybe because we were in another car and sun was very bright at noon .


----------



## 23adeline

watercolor Ink Keepall xs


----------



## Santra2

My new DA for the First Day of Spring!


----------



## Loriad

First outing with my replacement PM.


----------



## Loriad

Loriad said:


> First outing with my replacement PM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5029603
> View attachment 5029603
> View attachment 5029603


Sorry for multiple pictures! Must have had a phone malfunction!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Loriad said:


> First outing with my replacement PM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5029603
> View attachment 5029603
> View attachment 5029603


It's a beautiful color!


----------



## Loriad

Sunshine mama said:


> It's a beautiful color!


Yes! Thank u! I love this bag.


----------



## bfly

My Saturday companion.


----------



## TangerineKandy

Loriad said:


> First outing with my replacement PM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5029603
> View attachment 5029603
> View attachment 5029603


It looks so beautiful!!


----------



## 23adeline

Watercolor Ink Keepall xs is going out again today


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Speedy b 25 in de as it has occasionally been snowing this weekend


----------



## kkatie

First day without rain so took her out for a “ride”


----------



## 23adeline

Cruiser PM


----------



## APhiJill

Going a little old school on y’all


----------



## KoalaXJ

Took the bag organizer out and let her be in her true form.


----------



## 23adeline

Coussin pm


----------



## LittleStar88

PSM out to get cupcakes!


----------



## 23adeline

Capucines mini baby blue


----------



## Iamminda

LittleStar88 said:


> PSM out to get cupcakes!
> 
> View attachment 5033818


 
Sprinkles cupcakes are the best — I haven’t had one in over a year.


----------



## LittleStar88

Iamminda said:


> Sprinkles cupcakes are the best — I haven’t had one in over a year.



It was a long time for me, too! I couldn’t stop thinking about them and DH never had one before! The closest Sprinkles is 20 miles away from me which is a blessing and a curse


----------



## Sunshine mama

PSP today.


----------



## 23adeline

Pastel monogram trunk messenger


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

PA on a black multi-PA strap - love this combination!


----------



## 23adeline

Sac Marin BB , first time out


----------



## 23adeline

Pastel monogram trunk messenger again with a new handle


----------



## lemondln

Took this baby to Costco, small is good

Thought monogram shouts out too loud, but I found out I don't care at all, and nobody else cares. lol


----------



## 23adeline

Watercolor Pochette voyage with Alma lemon strap and Coussin silver chain


----------



## Sunshine mama

Psp again today.


----------



## 23adeline

Using  this old Capucines bb with the new  strap today but too busy to take other pics


----------



## lemondln

23adeline said:


> Using  this old Capucines bb with the new  strap today but too busy to take other pics
> View attachment 5041564



wow perfect match!


----------



## 23adeline

lemondln said:


> wow perfect match!


Thanks


----------



## Bumbles

23adeline said:


> Watercolor Pochette voyage with Alma lemon strap and Coussin silver chain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5040143


I love this so much! The watercolour is so bright and beautiful!


----------



## Bumbles

Sunshine mama said:


> Psp again today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5040665


So pretty SM


----------



## Sunshine mama

Bumbles said:


> So pretty SM


Thank you!


----------



## 23adeline

Bumbles said:


> I love this so much! The watercolour is so bright and beautiful!


Thanks ! Yes this PV can be matched with many colours


----------



## 23adeline

Blue watercolor keepall xs, to me it’s the most beautiful bag in the watercolor collection


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

23adeline said:


> Watercolor Pochette voyage with Alma lemon strap and Coussin silver chain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5040143


This combo looks very fresh - love it!


----------



## Chanellover2015

so glad I’ve brought her out of retirement. Love the red interior of it!


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

My new to me monogram Eva on the first ride out.


----------



## mariliz11

One of my classics, the DE Pochette Accessoires


----------



## 23adeline

Blue watercolor keepall xs in another car


----------



## M_Butterfly

23adeline said:


> Blue watercolor keepall xs in another car
> View attachment 5043784


I wouldn't expected anything less. Keepall XS traveling in different cars depending on the mood.


----------



## jane

Running a few errands today with pochette accessories. The vachetta strap from the vernis roxbury drive is the perfect shoulder strap for this bag.


----------



## 23adeline

Tiny Backpack in 2 different cars


----------



## Sibelle

Easter drive with my Alma BB  .


----------



## coldbrewcoffeekate

Watercolor bumbag!


----------



## PinotHeels&Bags

23adeline said:


> Tiny Backpack in 2 different cars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5044697
> View attachment 5044698


----------



## bfly

Using her for the first time.


----------



## PinotHeels&Bags

bfly said:


> Using her for the first time.
> 
> View attachment 5045144



gorgeous!


----------



## bfly

thesassyrealist said:


> gorgeous!




Thank you.


----------



## bbkctpf

23adeline said:


> Sac Marin BB , first time out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5036680


I love how the “top handle” is on the side. Congrats on this beauty.  This print I pretty much didn’t pay much attention to but seeing you post this bag, it is a cutie.


----------



## 23adeline

bbkctpf said:


> I love how the “top handle” is on the side. Congrats on this beauty.  This print I pretty much didn’t pay much attention to but seeing you post this bag, it is a cutie.


It’s cute but because the canvas is not coated, it’s not a carefree bag, that’s why I bought a small item of this line.  I was thinking to pull out the white short handle and move it to the top, but it’s too hard


----------



## 23adeline

By The Pool blue MPA


----------



## Yeshax

bfly said:


> Using her for the first time.
> 
> View attachment 5045144


OMG Such a beauty


----------



## fyn72

bfly said:


> Using her for the first time.
> 
> View attachment 5045144


So pretty! and even the mask is pretty!


----------



## bfly

Yeshax said:


> OMG Such a beauty





fyn72 said:


> So pretty! and even the mask is pretty!



Thank you.


----------



## DrTr

Using my fabulous double phone pouch to go get landscaping trees. Perfect size for a large phone, CCH and a few other sundries. This pouch is wonderful if you want something small that doesn’t get in the way. The men’s lines have such fabulous pieces these days! Happy Spring!


----------



## Fierymo

Hoxton GM


----------



## 23adeline

BTP Raffia Toiletry 26


----------



## luxfishin

First outing with Onthego PM


----------



## 23adeline

Blue WC Keepall xs


----------



## GJ*

First trip after the winter break.  And now the car is in hibernation again, there was snow again.


----------



## miknarth

Epi Sac Plat and Reverse Monogram Pochette Métis for the work day.


----------



## gelbergirl

Pic taken while getting coffee this morning,
my heart went pitter patter when I saw her
so I snapped a pic


----------



## keishapie1973

Azur Noe bb


----------



## Iamminda

DrTr said:


> Using my fabulous double phone pouch to go get landscaping trees. Perfect size for a large phone, CCH and a few other sundries. This pouch is wonderful if you want something small that doesn’t get in the way. The men’s lines have such fabulous pieces these days! Happy Spring!
> 
> View attachment 5045730



Love this little cutie T — can’t get enough of the reverse monogram eclipse print


----------



## 23adeline

Watercolor Pochette Voyage with another strap


----------



## MooMooVT

gelbergirl said:


> Pic taken while getting coffee this morning,
> my heart went pitter patter when I saw her
> so I snapped a pic


BEAUTIFUL! 30 or 35??


----------



## Bags_4_life

Sibelle said:


> Easter drive with my Alma BB  .
> 
> View attachment 5044874



Love everything here, particularly the car seats colours and pattern, really cute. What car is this?


----------



## Sibelle

Bags_4_life said:


> Love everything here, particularly the car seats colours and pattern, really cute. What car is this?


Aww thank you, this is actually a turquoise Fiat 500, cutest car ever and my dream car  .


----------



## gelbergirl

MooMooVT said:


> BEAUTIFUL! 30 or 35??



35, I love a big bag


----------



## 23adeline

BTP tiny Backpack with MPA strap and smallest kirigami pouch


----------



## 23adeline

Pastel monogram trunk messenger


----------



## fyn72

First time out!


----------



## Bumbles

GJ* said:


> View attachment 5047428
> 
> First trip after the winter break.  And now the car is in hibernation again, there was snow again.


This Xmas one is a little cutie


----------



## Bumbles

23adeline said:


> Watercolor Pochette Voyage with another strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5048395
> View attachment 5048396


Oohhh so pretty! A turtle charm would go nicely with that one!


----------



## 23adeline

Bumbles said:


> Oohhh so pretty! A turtle charm would go nicely with that one!


Yes, but I don’t have the turtle charm


----------



## Bumbles

23adeline said:


> Yes, but I don’t have the turtle charm


Hint hint, maybe you should add it while waiting for the wc keepall bagcharm?! Maybe your SA can’t get you one so at least you have the turtle charm??(yes cheeky ain’t I? You know I mean well!)


----------



## mrs.JC

Sunshine mama said:


> Just picking up some goodies!
> View attachment 4941584



Omg I LOVE Jollibee.  & your pics


----------



## 23adeline

Bumbles said:


> Hint hint, maybe you should add it while waiting for the wc keepall bagcharm?! Maybe your SA can’t get you one so at least you have the turtle charm??(yes cheeky ain’t I? You know I mean well!)



I‘m saving to pay my Since1854 Capucines mini that I was dreaming of, I’m paying for it tomorrow


----------



## 23adeline

BTP MPA yesterday 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Watercolor Keepall xs today


----------



## Catash

luxfishin said:


> First outing with Onthego PM


How do you like it? I am contemplating on getting one. Top open bags with a shoulder strap are my go-to style nowadays.


----------



## luxfishin

Catash said:


> How do you like it? I am contemplating on getting one. Top open bags with a shoulder strap are my go-to style nowadays.


I love it!  That is my current go to style as well.
Carrying 2nd straight week and can't get myself to move out yet.  I love that its open, fits all my essentials and has more structured shape.


----------



## Morgz419

First outing with the petit sac plat and kirigami bag charm on my keys! Was looking for a light weight spring-y bag and this definitely fit the bill


----------



## Swathi

Trip to a local nursery to buy more plants

Using her for the first time and I love this bag so much


----------



## 23adeline

Speedy bb ink


----------



## mrs.JC

Swathi said:


> Trip to a local nursery to buy more plants
> 
> Using her for the first time and I love this bag so much



LOVE that bag.


----------



## jane

2021 debut appearance, wearing her new scarf


----------



## mrs.JC

jane said:


> 2021 debut appearance, wearing her new scarf
> 
> View attachment 5054055



She is stunning!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Morgz419 said:


> First outing with the petit sac plat and kirigami bag charm on my keys! Was looking for a light weight spring-y bag and this definitely fit the bill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5053102


Both so cute!    Enjoy!


----------



## 23adeline

W tote bb


----------



## Purse Chakra

Haumea


----------



## fyn72

Pochette  Metis Cream


----------



## fyn72

Neverfull all strapped in for a drive in the old Camaro


----------



## MahoganyQT

One of my favorites! I love the Neo Noe.


----------



## 23adeline

BTP combo and me
	

		
			
		

		
	





Watercolor Sac Marin BB


----------



## Iamminda

Happy Sunday!  Using 1/3 of my Trio M today


----------



## Sarah03

23adeline said:


> BTP combo and me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5059279
> 
> 
> 
> Watercolor Sac Marin BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5059280


The tiny backpack is so cute! What fits in there?!


----------



## 23adeline

Sarah03 said:


> The tiny backpack is so cute! What fits in there?!


Thanks!
It fits Victorine wallet, card holder, phone, car key , hand sanitizer, pocket pack tissue paper , lipsticks, these are the things that I normally bring


----------



## Sarah03

23adeline said:


> Thanks!
> It fits Victorine wallet, card holder, phone, car key , hand sanitizer, pocket pack tissue paper , lipsticks, these are the things that I normally bring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5059360
> View attachment 5059361


Wow! That baby holds a ton!


----------



## shayna07

Wore my bum bag today!


----------



## 23adeline

Game On vanity pm blanc


----------



## UpTime

23adeline said:


> BTP combo and me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5059279
> 
> 
> 
> Watercolor Sac Marin BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5059280


Oh , did your Sac Marin come w that blue strap? Mine only come w the blue leather strap


----------



## 23adeline

UpTime said:


> Oh , did your Sac Marin come w that blue strap? Mine only come w the blue leather strap


No, that is short handle from my Twist PM . 
Don’t worry , you didn’t miss out anything from your sac Marin purchase


----------



## Fierymo

The PA paired with a strap from the long discontinued Eden Argent Speedy.


----------



## 23adeline

Coussin PM


----------



## fyn72

Empreinte Speedy


----------



## 23adeline

Since1854 Capucines mini


----------



## 23adeline

fyn72 said:


> Empreinte Speedy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5061551


I used to have this colour, and then a dark brown and my 3rd speedy empreinte was something like Galet colour but I forgot the name of it, all 3 pieces were returned due to glazing melting issue, you are so lucky that you could still keep yours


----------



## 23adeline

Cruiser PM


----------



## fyn72

It’s Friday and a long weekend ahead, woohoo! George’s bb with me today


----------



## jane

Roxbury Drive in amarante -- glows maroon in the sun but looks almost black indoors 
Using my Speedy B strap today (I prefer it to the thinner original strap, which is perfect on pochette accessories).


----------



## Sunshine mama

jane said:


> Roxbury Drive in amarante -- glows maroon in the sun but looks almost black indoors
> Using my Speedy B strap today (I prefer it to the thinner original strap, which is perfect on pochette accessories).
> 
> View attachment 5063923


Beautiful! I love amarante!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pink and yellow!!


----------



## Islandbreeze

23adeline said:


> Since1854 Capucines mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5062320


This is probably my favorite of your amazing collection!


----------



## Islandbreeze

Sunshine mama said:


> Pink and yellow!!
> View attachment 5064240


So cheery!!


----------



## Aliluvlv

23adeline said:


> Cruiser PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5063539


What a beautiful piece!


----------



## fyn72




----------



## Sunshine mama

Islandbreeze said:


> So cheery!!


Thank you. It's silly to say about a small material thing, but this Kirigami pochette warms my heart everytime I see it!


----------



## coldbrewcoffeekate

Etain twist with strap from another twist


----------



## Iamminda

coldbrewcoffeekate said:


> Etain twist with strap from another twist
> 
> View attachment 5064960



Gorgeous — This may be my favorite color Twist, love the hardware too.  I didn’t realize it is easy (?) to remove the chain strap.  That’s why I opted for one with the leather strap (like NeoNoe).


----------



## coldbrewcoffeekate

Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous — This may be my favorite color Twist, love the hardware too.  I didn’t realize it is easy (?) to remove the chain strap.  That’s why I opted for one with the leather strap (like NeoNoe).


Super easy! It’s just one little button.


----------



## 23adeline

Me & watercolor Keepall xs & keepall keychain


----------



## Sunshine mama

This pink and yellow today.


----------



## monicabing

Sunshine mama, your gorgeous photos made me fall in love with that kirigami set so I ordered one!

May I ask where you got the water bottle and banana charm?


----------



## miumiu2046

coldbrewcoffeekate said:


> Super easy! It’s just one little button.


I can't seem to loosen up that button and the strap is stuck at a result


----------



## Islandbreeze

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you. It's silly to say about a small material thing, but this Kirigami pochette warms my heart everytime I see it!


I think after this last year we should take our enjoyment wherever we find it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Islandbreeze said:


> I think after this last year we should take our enjoyment wherever we find it!


You are soooo right!


----------



## 23adeline

2 years old Rose Des Vents


----------



## nannch

Second time taking her out since I got her last week. I took her out yesterday and already spill water inside, at least I don’t feel like I need to baby her anymore 

Actually when I look at her like this, she’s bit plain. Maybe I should add bandeau or bag charm on her


----------



## cajhingle

carrries my bare necessities


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> 2 years old Rose Des Vents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5066962


Gorgeous!!


----------



## 23adeline

BTP Raffia T26


----------



## Bumbles

Sunshine mama said:


> Pink and yellow!!
> View attachment 5064240


I can tell your really loving this piece and colour! I don’t blame you! So pretty


----------



## Bumbles

cajhingle said:


> carrries my bare necessities
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5067694


Such a gorgeous piece!


----------



## Spellwriter

I just love the look of a cinched neverfull!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Bumbles said:


> I can tell your really loving this piece and colour! I don’t blame you! So pretty


Yes indeed!
Thank you.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Spellwriter said:


> I just love the look of a cinched neverfull!
> View attachment 5069154


Lovely bag!
How do you like using it cinched in like that?


----------



## Spellwriter

Sunshine mama said:


> Lovely bag!
> How do you like using it cinched in like that?


 
so far I like it a lot! It doesn’t seem to make it any harder to get in/out of and it’s not like the NF is short on space! I worry about the canvas creasing over time so when I switch bags I’ll probably stuff it to keep it from getting too “stuck”. It feels like the LV canvas has gotten a bit stiffer in recent years (or maybe it’s just this collection? I haven’t bought LV since my graceful PM in 2018)


----------



## UpTime

Enjoy a sunny day!


----------



## missconvy

Found a rainbow after the rain.


----------



## 23adeline

Alma BB


----------



## miknarth

Neo Alma PM for the day


----------



## MooMooVT

nannch said:


> Second time taking her out since I got her last week. I took her out yesterday and already spill water inside, at least I don’t feel like I need to baby her anymore
> 
> Actually when I look at her like this, she’s bit plain. Maybe I should add bandeau or bag charm on her
> 
> View attachment 5067176


I think she looks stunning as is!


cajhingle said:


> carrries my bare necessities
> View attachment 5067694


UGH. SO STALKING THIS!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Vintage Papillon.


----------



## 23adeline

Me, keepall xs, keepall keychain, obsession sun glasses and stellar sneakers


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pochette from the BTP Neverfull.


----------



## eggz716

The latest croisette


----------



## Bumbles

Sunshine mama said:


> Pochette from the BTP Neverfull.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5071695


Gorgeous!


----------



## Islandbreeze

eggz716 said:


> The latest croisette
> 
> View attachment 5071876


Oh that’s cute. Is the new strap comfortable?


----------



## DrTr

Sunshine mama said:


> Vintage Papillon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5070852


love your vintage!!


----------



## Fierymo

Sunshine mama said:


> Vintage Papillon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5070852


Gorgeous!


----------



## kcd1695

eggz716 said:


> The latest croisette
> 
> View attachment 5071876



It's so pretty! I'm loving the look of DA with the braided handles.


----------



## MahoganyQT

This beauty


----------



## shayna07

wearing my cute Nano Noe


----------



## 23adeline

Since1854 Noe purse, heavy rain at late afternoon almost everyday here


----------



## 23adeline

Speedy bb ink trying to mimic the look of speedy 22


----------



## LaDolceLaria

Hint of my springtime Saleya on vacation in our RV.


----------



## 23adeline

Keepall xs Seal khaki


----------



## AndreaM99

Love this color!


----------



## eggz716

Islandbreeze said:


> Oh that’s cute. Is the new strap comfortable?



Yes it is! And its about 1.5” shorter in length than the original croisette, perfect for my short self!


----------



## 23adeline

Scarlett Empreinte T26


----------



## Islandbreeze

eggz716 said:


> Yes it is! And its about 1.5” shorter in length than the original croisette, perfect for my short self!


Oh great! I’m short too so that sounds nice. I wish they sold the strap separately. I have the original version and can’t justify buying the new version.


----------



## 23adeline

Seal keepall xs with wc keepall keychain on Trio messenger strap


----------



## lemondln

shayna07 said:


> wearing my cute Nano Noe


Beautify ring set


----------



## lemondln

Noe BB Azur + Mini pochette came with me for starbuck pick up


----------



## Loriad

Out with the Looping MM!


----------



## gina1023

Pulled one of my Girolatas out for spring/summer use.


----------



## 23adeline

Princess Since 1854 Capucines Mini


----------



## lemondln

gina1023 said:


> Pulled one of my Girolatas out for spring/summer use.
> 
> View attachment 5076722
> View attachment 5076722
> View attachment 5076722



So pretty!


----------



## shayna07

lemondln said:


> Beautify ring set


Thank you!


----------



## 23adeline

Weird pose of my Trio messenger


----------



## Sunshine mama




----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> View attachment 5078122



”Beautiful“ is not enough to describe this pic, SSSSM  — the Kirigami and the dress.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> ”Beautiful“ is not enough to describe this pic, SSSSM  — the Kirigami and the dress.


Thank you!
It's actually my favorite kimono covering my legs!


----------



## APhiJill

My Totally MM riding shotgun


----------



## 23adeline

Onthego pm and since 1854 charm


----------



## Oakfield

23adeline said:


> BTP Raffia T26
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5068894


Every. Single. One. of your bags is absolutely stunning. I'm in awe. Truly. Just gorgeous x


----------



## 23adeline

Oakfield said:


> Every. Single. One. of your bags is absolutely stunning. I'm in awe. Truly. Just gorgeous x


Thanks


----------



## ditzydi

Me and my mini running to get some Tex mex.


----------



## madzia

Grenelle PM  I’m obsessed!


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

23adeline said:


> Onthego pm and since 1854 charm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5079389


Ooh that bag charm is so cute. The on the go pm needs to be careful as the charm almost steals the show... almost


----------



## 23adeline

Pochette Metis


----------



## SH79




----------



## luvspurses

SH79 said:


>


beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 23adeline

Since1854 Capucines Mini again


----------



## SH79

I have NEVER liked any shade of brown/tan with black, but I absolutely adore this bag. It might be one of my all-time favs.


----------



## Bags_4_life

Just realised I haven’t posted on this thread in my new car. I rotate my bags a lot, this Neverfull is nearly 8 years old and still has stiff straps!


----------



## fyn72

SH79 said:


> I have NEVER liked any shade of brown/tan with black, but I absolutely adore this bag. It might be one of my all-time favs.


I feel the same! But I can see why you fell in love with this bag, It's gorgeous!


----------



## 23adeline

Crafty Boite Chapeau


----------



## AllthingsLV

23adeline said:


> Speedy bb ink trying to mimic the look of speedy 22
> View attachment 5072981




Does the chunky chain come with the bag or was it purchased separately?


----------



## UpTime

Small clutch for weekend


----------



## Georgee girl

My Clapton with my dog heading to my sons college graduation.


----------



## AllthingsLV

23adeline said:


> Watercolor Pochette Voyage with another strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5048395
> View attachment 5048396




I need that chain !!!!  I would buy a whole bag just to have that chain!!!!


----------



## AllthingsLV

23adeline said:


> Pastel monogram trunk messenger again with a new handle
> View attachment 5038350




Where did that handle come from?  Absolutely gorgeous!!!!


----------



## 23adeline

AllthingsLV said:


> I need that chain !!!!  I would buy a whole bag just to have that chain!!!!


This chain is from my silver Coussin PM


----------



## 23adeline

AllthingsLV said:


> Where did that handle come from?  Absolutely gorgeous!!!!


This handle , I bought it from a local online shopping platform called Lazada. It‘s made of small metal beads that were threaded together


----------



## lemondln

Still my favorite Noe BB azur on my lap


----------



## blossom915

Pochette Métis!


----------



## Fierymo

Brightening up my Sunday with a beautiful fuschia Noe.


----------



## 23adeline

AllthingsLV said:


> Does the chunky chain come with the bag or was it purchased separately?


This chain is from my Rendezvous, it’s same as my Coussin PM chain which is silver colour.


----------



## fyn72

It’s getting chilly here in Brisbane! 5 degrees leaving my house this morning! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
c


----------



## Tinuviel

Capucines mm (by the pool) with monogram gradient bandeau
And
Lv edge sunglasses


----------



## Char6




----------



## SH79

Pallas with added guitar strap for slouchy crossbody carry at the farmers market.


----------



## lemondln

Still love my Noe BB azur on a sunny day, pick up McDonald’s order


----------



## Veroyoga

Grocery shopping and other running errands is much more joyful when you switch handbag before leaving the house. Here's my lime Vernis Houston turn today.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Georgee girl said:


> My Clapton with my dog heading to my sons college graduation.


Hello Clapton twin!


----------



## Tinuviel

capucines mm same as yesterday...
But new sunglasses ,today is La Boum canvas


----------



## LVtingting

23adeline said:


> Speedy bb ink trying to mimic the look of speedy 22
> View attachment 5072981


This speedy bb is just yummy… don’t need to try to be your bigger sister. I actually like the lamb leather more on this one not as easily wrinkle. Most importantly they embossed the design all the way to the piping unlike the speedy 22 has a huge blank space on both side. I find this ink design is more attractive than the puffy design IMO


----------



## 23adeline

Coussin pm


----------



## Tinuviel

Capucines mm again
Arrive today with lv sunglasses


----------



## 23adeline

White Locky


----------



## 23adeline

Twist MM


----------



## Moxisox

My PA in DA for errands today!


----------



## [-c-h-a-]

Croisette. Grabbing coffee in this cold morning.


----------



## 23adeline

Alma BB


----------



## TangerineKandy

Pochette Metis


----------



## 23adeline

Neo noe bb


----------



## cielopark

Using my toiletry pouch 26 as a crossbody today with the pochette felicie chainstrap.


----------



## weezer

Out and about.


----------



## antreyes03

An oldie but goodie, my workhorse - Céline trifold


----------



## 23adeline

Scala pouch


----------



## Sibelle

Still my favorite bag: Alma BB


----------



## 23adeline

New Wave Multi Pochette in Brume colour


----------



## 23adeline

BTP Tiny bag pack & small kirigami pouch on New Wave MP strap


----------



## 23adeline

Capucines bb with abalone logo


----------



## 23adeline

Speedy BB LVxLOL on MPA strap


----------



## Sunshine mama

PSP and By the Pool small pochette as a bag charm.


----------



## NorvsWife

OTG MM


----------



## cielopark

Bandouliere strap with my new Tumi Serra Mini Backpack. Love this cutie. It has a back pocket and very light. So carefree. I love the mini PSM to others but for some reason it doesnt look good on me. So i got this one instead, love it and so carefree plus can pack a punch. More than my daily essentials.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

PM for a quick store click & collect drive!


----------



## mariliz11

Eva clutch with matching strap from
my Métis


----------



## Sunshine mama

cielopark said:


> Bandouliere strap with my new Tumi Serra Mini Backpack. Love this cutie. It has a back pocket and very light. So carefree. I love the mini PSM to others but for some reason it doesnt look good on me. So i got this one instead, love it and so carefree plus can pack a punch. More than my daily essentials.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5095944


So cute! The bag and the strap!


----------



## Sunshine mama

The SLGs will go back in the bag.


----------



## cielopark

Sunshine mama said:


> So cute! The bag and the strap!



So sweet of you. Thank you!  
It has a detachable straps just like the PSM.


----------



## Purse Chakra

My sister was driving and I was in the passenger seat with my galet Haumea earlier this week.


----------



## Veroyoga

Purse Chakra said:


> My sister was driving and I was in the passenger seat with my galet Haumea earlier this week.
> 
> View attachment 5097329


Helio there! I am a yoga teacher and a purse addict. Are we twins?


----------



## Purse Chakra

Veroyoga said:


> Helio there! I am a yoga teacher and a purse addict. Are we twins?



Maybe! 

In fact, I used to teach yoga (passion project, not what I do full-time) but had to let that go several years ago due to time. And there were a few years in my life when I spent a lot of time in your beautiful city. *And* what I do involves a lot of writing as well.  

So nice to meet you here! Cheers to meeting others who can find beauty in a union of the breath and the bag.


----------



## Tinuviel

Capucines vs capucines


----------



## bfly

Never get tired carrying this TP26, it becomes my everyday bag.


----------



## Iamminda

bfly said:


> Never get tired carrying this TP26, it becomes my everyday bag.
> 
> View attachment 5097787



That’s good to know — you are making me want one .  Beautiful wallet and mask too


----------



## Aliluvlv

A rare moment out of the house for a Target and Starbucks run before more stars expired.


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5097916
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A rare moment out of the house for a Target and Starbucks run before more stars expired.



Hurray for your reverse cutie and SB/Target run .


----------



## AndreaM99




----------



## 23adeline

Marelle
	

		
			
		

		
	



Pochette  Coussin


----------



## Veroyoga

My Viva Cité GM on a  Costco run, with DE 6-keys. I love this bag so much: plainty of pockets, the shoulder strap did NOT fall off one single time. I think it's because it's fixed on a pivot.


----------



## Sunshine mama

These two.


----------



## brnicutie

Sunshine mama said:


> These two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5099440


Hi Sunshine mama. I ordered the conversion kit that you have. I’m just waiting for it to get delivered.


----------



## brnicutie

my mist NF and wallet


----------



## Sunshine mama

brnicutie said:


> my mist NF and wallet


Wow! That wallet is a perfect match!!
And I'm excited that you'll soon be able to wear the pochette as a handbag!!! I love mine as a crossbody bag!


----------



## Louisianna

Sunshine mama said:


> These two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5099440


So cute....


----------



## 23adeline

Watercolor ink keepall xs


----------



## antreyes03

My Loewe puzzle bag + LV mini pochette in DE


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

brnicutie said:


> my mist NF and wallet


Oh wow! What a gorgeous duo! Love it!


----------



## brnicutie

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Oh wow! What a gorgeous duo! Love it!


Thank you!


----------



## Veroyoga

antreyes03 said:


> My Loewe puzzle bag + LV mini pochette in DE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5100067


À holy grail bag I would like to have: the Puzzle. Yours is a gorgeous trio of earth shades, I love that! And with damier ebene... @RuedeNesle  can I borough your couch plz?


----------



## RuedeNesle

Veroyoga said:


> À holy grail bag I would like to have: the Puzzle. Yours is a gorgeous trio of earth shades, I love that! And with damier ebene... @RuedeNesle  can I borough your couch plz?


Of course! Safe landing!


----------



## Veroyoga

RuedeNesle said:


> Of course! Safe landing!
> View attachment 5100330


That was speed dial service and a luxury couch that is! Thank you


----------



## RuedeNesle

Veroyoga said:


> That was speed dial service and a luxury couch that is! Thank you


My pleasure!


----------



## 23adeline

City steamer Mini


----------



## fyn72

Speedy b25 today, got to finish at lunchtime and it’s Friday!


----------



## Roxannek

My little sidekick cutie with me today to spend a day with my grand daughter.


----------



## 23adeline

Another City Steamer Mini & Game On T26 at the back is my iPad bag


----------



## SH79

23adeline said:


> Another City Steamer Mini & Game On T26 at the back is my iPad bag
> View attachment 5101503


Can we please go on a field trip to your closet???


----------



## Loriad

PA with strap from Organize My Bag.


----------



## Moxisox

DZP!


----------



## LL777

Neverfull in beautiful turtledove color.


----------



## matchamallow

(I hope this image didn't turn out too large!! Sorry if it did, I tried resizing it but maybe I didn't do enough) I bought this Pochette Metis in Monogram for my 24th birthday last month and I love taking her shopping with me ahhhh


----------



## 23adeline

SH79 said:


> Can we please go on a field trip to your closet???


 I promise I’ll arrange a closet field trip when my new closet is ready, there is some delay due to our MCO again here, construction work is not allowed.


----------



## 23adeline

Empreinte Toiletry 26


----------



## AndreaM99

23adeline said:


> Hahaha! There are a lot of bags that I don’t have , eg. Cannes, Onthego, Duffle  and many more. Currently I just store all my bags in their dust bag and put them on my walk-in closet shelves, that’s why I couldn’t find some of my bags anymore . My new house is still under construction, I have a big dressing room and planning to do a display shelf for my bags, I’ll definitely show you my new display closet when it’s ready


Yay, looking forward to seeing it soon!


----------



## 23adeline

Cruiser PM


----------



## fyn72

Empreinte Pochette Metis


----------



## Aliluvlv

PSM and friends trying to stay cool in this heat wave. We're just not used to constant 90+°F days here in MN.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5106031
> 
> PSM and friends trying to stay cool in this heat wave. We're just not used to constant 90+°F days here in MN.


Psm has cute friends!


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5106031
> 
> PSM and friends trying to stay cool in this heat wave. We're just not used to constant 90+°F days here in MN.



At least you are using hot-looking bag/SLGs on this hot day .  Hope the weather cools soon


----------



## missconvy

It’s summer time


----------



## CAcker01

my new speedy bandouliere 22 in the passenger seat with me


----------



## CAcker01

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5106031
> 
> PSM and friends trying to stay cool in this heat wave. We're just not used to constant 90+°F days here in MN.



I love your backpack’s little babies


----------



## Aliluvlv

Sunshine mama said:


> Psm has cute friends!


Thank you Sunshine! 


Iamminda said:


> At least you are using hot-looking bag/SLGs on this hot day . Hope the weather cools soon


 LOL! Thanks M! I think we get a "break" on Saturday with temps at 88


CAcker01 said:


> I love your backpack’s little babies


 Thank you and I adore your beautiful S22!


----------



## 23adeline

LVxNBA Handle Trunk


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> LVxNBA Handle Trunk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5106261
> View attachment 5106262



Sooooo cute Adeline!


----------



## CAcker01

Aliluvlv said:


> Thank you Sunshine!
> LOL! Thanks M! I think we get a "break" on Saturday with temps at 88
> Thank you and I adore your beautiful S22!



thank youuuuu!! she's my first louis bag! i have a victorine wallet i received earlier this year and now this bag and i love her!

also, for anyone on US site, it looks like the speedy 22 is ATB right now! i just was able to add to my cart! i removed of course lol

happy friday eve everyone!!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Carmel Hobo


----------



## J.A.N.

Tanger Tote 2 day


----------



## Sunshine mama

Yesterday.


----------



## Sunshine mama

J.A.N. said:


> Tanger Tote 2 day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5107392


Love love this bag!!!


----------



## J.A.N.

Sunshine mama said:


> Love love this bag!!!


Thank you   
A replacement for my Mulberry cloth tote
Such a handy bag that looks so cool


----------



## Louisianna

Sunshine mama said:


> Yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108229


Such a cute bag


----------



## Sunshine mama

Louisianna said:


> Such a cute bag


Thank you Louisianna!


----------



## MMMinTX

1st time posting here. My new (to me) Neonoe on errands. Love this bag!


----------



## 23adeline

Scala pouch


----------



## fyn72

Speedy b 25 my passenger today


----------



## 23adeline

Bella


----------



## Tinuviel

Capucines mm  tweed


----------



## 23adeline

My Seal Keepall xs in khaki colour


----------



## lalaLita

23adeline said:


> My Seal Keepall xs in khaki colour
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5111687


This may be my favorite bag and chain combo that you have!


----------



## gettinpurseonal

Tinuviel said:


> Capucines mm  tweed
> 
> View attachment 5110802
> View attachment 5110804


Oh my gosh, I have the same exact car with the same color leather interior!


----------



## Bags_4_life

First time using my new to me vintage Cannes. I’m usually not a hand held person, but I really enjoyed using it!


----------



## NorvsWife




----------



## Hotsauna

Bam!


----------



## hillucla

My brand-new Speedy 30.  Love the slouch!


----------



## ShoppingInSeattle

We've had a lot of rain lately and today was the first time I've been able to take out a DA bag this season!


----------



## 23adeline

LVxNBA Handle Trunk


----------



## Tinuviel

Still Capucines mm


----------



## Georgee girl

MP - 61 Chevy - chillin


----------



## Aliluvlv

Finally heading out of town for a much needed long weekend with friends! Hope everyone has a great weekend.


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5115485
> 
> Finally heading out of town for a much needed long weekend with friends! Hope everyone has a great weekend.



These two look so beautiful together A  — enjoy your mini getaway


----------



## Roxannek

My most beloved LV of all. Just going to the grocery store with my beautiful Capucines.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> These two look so beautiful together A  — enjoy your mini getaway


Thank you M! Always nice to get away for a bit!


----------



## 23adeline

Special combo Speedy BB  Ink


----------



## Iamminda

Roxannek said:


> My most beloved LV of all. Just going to the grocery store with my beautiful Capucines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5115910



This is absolutely gorgeous Roxanne


----------



## Tinuviel

Roxannek said:


> My most beloved LV of all. Just going to the grocery store with my beautiful Capucines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5115910




Beautiful capucines


----------



## cymiller

Tinuviel said:


> Capucines mm again
> Arrive today with lv sunglasses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5087180
> View attachment 5087183
> View attachment 5087189
> View attachment 5087190
> View attachment 5087191
> View attachment 5087192
> View attachment 5087193
> View attachment 5087195



thanks for the posting on the sunglasses! Now I want them alllllllllll


----------



## hers4eva

Roxannek said:


> My most beloved LV of all. Just going to the grocery store with my beautiful Capucines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5115910



Lovely color 




23adeline said:


> Special combo Speedy BB  Ink
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5116296



very nice and adorable


----------



## 23adeline

Capucines bb


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY




----------



## Miss Liz

Out running errands... our awesome purses make an ordinary day fabulous!


----------



## TangerineKandy

BAGLADY-SHOEFLY said:


> View attachment 5117120


I just love that pop of pink!


----------



## 23adeline

Spring street


----------



## Tinuviel

Capucines mm again
Change from tweed to magnolia


----------



## Louisianna

Miss Liz said:


> Out running errands... our awesome purses make an ordinary day fabulous!
> 
> View attachment 5117581
> View attachment 5117582


Bag Twins, love this Metis


----------



## Ava758

Bag of the day + current read


----------



## prettyyybizarrre

Running around getting stuff done with this beauty!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Roxannek said:


> My most beloved LV of all. Just going to the grocery store with my beautiful Capucines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5115910


I love how you went to the grocery store with this beauty!


----------



## 23adeline

The Queen,  Capucines BB abalone


----------



## 23adeline

Cannes


----------



## Tinuviel

Capucines mm magnolia


----------



## BagLady14

My new Deauville mini


----------



## GJ*

Me and my Escale Duo on the drive home from vacation


----------



## 23adeline

Watercolor Keepall xs and keyring


----------



## fyn72

Meeting up with a friend for coffee


----------



## SH79

Tinuviel said:


> Capucines mm again
> Change from tweed to magnolia
> 
> View attachment 5117989
> View attachment 5117990
> View attachment 5117991


I need to know how to do a handle like that!


----------



## Tinuviel

SH79 said:


> I need to know how to do a handle like that!



I found in instagram 


credit : kyrie.lv


----------



## fyn72

Off to see my beautiful daughter and grandson


----------



## 23adeline

Watercolor Keepall keyring at passenger door


----------



## M_Butterfly

23adeline said:


> Watercolor Keepall keyring at passenger door
> View attachment 5121671


Wait, want? No seat belt?


----------



## rmscj

I've been using my Pochette Accessories with a different strap recently. I forgot how much this small bag can fit and it goes with almost everything.


----------



## 23adeline

City Steamer Mini


----------



## 23adeline

Me and front view of Watercolor Keepall keyring


----------



## SH79

Tinuviel said:


> I found in instagram
> 
> 
> credit : kyrie.lv




STOP!!! That looks soooo easy!!!


----------



## 23adeline

Twist MM


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Twist MM
> View attachment 5123142


This is beautiful.  I've not seen this before other than from your other posting.


----------



## Sunshine mama

My watercolor. Can't get enough of this cutie.  It fits soooo much.  My DH was so surprised when I could fit his keys in this bag.


----------



## 23adeline

Sunshine mama said:


> This is beautiful.  I've not seen this before other than from your other posting.


It’s 2018 EPI Monogram Twist MM , there’s black colour too


----------



## 23adeline

LVxNBA Handle Trunk again


----------



## Tinuviel

My latest capucines arrive today with bandeau


----------



## boyoverboard

Today it’s an old favourite of mine, the DE Brooklyn PM. Love the Inventeur plate, which is still in pristine condition, as is the rest of the bag. Over ten years old! I’m sure I’ll get many, many more years of enjoyment from this bag. Perfect size for running errands/going out for a walk with my dog.


----------



## fyn72

Off to see my grandson with speedy my botd


----------



## Aliluvlv

Running errands today with this great summer grab and go pochette.


----------



## Tinuviel

Tinuviel said:


> My latest capucines arrive today with bandeau
> View attachment 5124359
> 
> View attachment 5124362
> 
> View attachment 5124363
> 
> 
> View attachment 5124365



the color in the picture is too bright

the real color is pale pink


----------



## 23adeline

Wild at Heart Nice Mini


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5125160
> 
> Running errands today with this great summer grab and go pochette.



This is a great summer piece


----------



## 23adeline

WaH MPA


----------



## M_Butterfly

23adeline said:


> WaH MPA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5125970


adorable.  The color looks lighter in these daylight shots. Is this color called Brandy?


----------



## fyn72

Valerie's voice said:


> heyy, i am from germany/new zealand and I have been looking for this bag in all around the world in this specific colour until i found it in Dubai
> it was the MOST EXPENSIVE bag in the store, and now im wondering did i do a mistake buying it? can someone help me please?
> thats my bag



WOW it AhhhMaaaazing! Of course it's not a mistake if you've searched the world for it. If you can afford it then why not? Absolutely gorgeous colour! Congratulations!


----------



## 23adeline

M_Butterfly said:


> adorable.  The color looks lighter in these daylight shots. Is this color called Brandy?


Colour looks lighter because of sun was to hot & bright yesterday. It’s caramel colour


----------



## 23adeline

LVxUF PA


----------



## Valerie's voice

fyn72 said:


> WOW it AhhhMaaaazing! Of course it's not a mistake if you've searched the world for it. If you can afford it then why not? Absolutely gorgeous colour! Congratulations!


awww thanks alot girl .. feeling relieved now


----------



## Valerie's voice

snibor said:


> It doesn’t sound you like you love it if you think you made a mistake.  I think it’s a lovely bag.



awww thanks alot girl .. feeling relieved now


----------



## Sunshine mama

The strap and bandeau.


----------



## DrTr

Sunshine mama said:


> The strap and bandeau.
> View attachment 5127272


always pretty in pink!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

DrTr said:


> always pretty in pink!!


Thank you!


----------



## Tinuviel

Capucines mm
Wild at heart in cream


----------



## 23adeline

WaH MPA on BTP MPA strap


----------



## Sunshine mama

Tinuviel said:


> Capucines mm
> Wild at heart in cream
> 
> View attachment 5128269
> 
> 
> View attachment 5128270


Love your Capucines collection!


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> WaH MPA on BTP MPA strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5128286


I really like this strap!


----------



## Tinuviel

Sunshine mama said:


> Love your Capucines collection!


Thank you


----------



## Fierymo

Abbesses. It's huge, I love it!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Tinuviel said:


> Capucines mm
> Wild at heart in cream
> 
> View attachment 5128269
> 
> 
> View attachment 5128270


Very beautiful!! Congrats on these additions!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

23adeline said:


> WaH MPA on BTP MPA strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5128286


That’s a gorgeous bag! And the beige strap looks great on it!


----------



## Loriad

Hot day today, so I took my Pochette Metis in Turtledove to get a refreshing poke bowl!


----------



## brnicutie

my multicolore pochette and wallet is riding with me today


----------



## 23adeline

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> That’s a gorgeous bag! And the beige strap looks great on it!


Thanks  and it’s comfortable too


----------



## Tinuviel

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Very beautiful!! Congrats on these additions!


Thank you


----------



## Tinuviel




----------



## Sunshine mama

Alma BB and the strap from Papillon BB. I like it together even tho the hardware don't match.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Papillon BB today.


----------



## DrTr

Back to work after a long weekend - I’m ready for Friday again!  My double phone pouch from the men’s line is one of my favorite small  LV pieces!  I use it to hold phone and essentials while taking walks. Bolide was to use for errands 1st, then LV for walk.   It’s just so nice to see the sun again!!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Running around on a rainy day to the vet and the dentist. Not very fun but these little ones lifted my spirits.


----------



## Iamminda

DrTr said:


> Back to work after a long weekend - I’m ready for Friday again!  My double phone pouch from the men’s line is one of my favorite small  LV pieces!  I use it to hold phone and essentials while taking walks. Bolide was to use for errands 1st, then LV for walk.   It’s just so nice to see the sun again!!
> 
> View attachment 5129453



So pretty T .  I have always loved your ME phone pouch but let’s talk about your gorgeous Bolide and twilly .  Wowee, this blue beauty gives your gorgeous pink/purple H bags a run for their money .


----------



## DrTr

Iamminda said:


> So pretty T .  I have always loved your ME phone pouch but let’s talk about your gorgeous Bolide and twilly .  Wowee, this blue beauty gives your gorgeous pink/purple H bags a run for their money .


Thanks so much friend!!!! I went missing for a bit - have some posts to catch up on. I did see you got a gorgeous Alma! That was the one that caught my eye too. Hope you are enjoying. My Bolide was a surprise wish and find and love it - convenient and bright and carries plenty. I am working towards purse peace as they call it, and may be there soon. 

PS for anyone think about about a double phone pouch it really is a great walking bag - and I noticed the vertical mono reverse phone/zippy combo looks kind of similar only with a chain. I’d be seriously tempted if I didn’t have the double pouch already!


----------



## Bumbles

DrTr said:


> Back to work after a long weekend - I’m ready for Friday again!  My double phone pouch from the men’s line is one of my favorite small  LV pieces!  I use it to hold phone and essentials while taking walks. Bolide was to use for errands 1st, then LV for walk.   It’s just so nice to see the sun again!!
> 
> View attachment 5129453


Gorgeous duo, especially that blue colour.


----------



## Bumbles

DrTr said:


> Thanks so much friend!!!! I went missing for a bit - have some posts to catch up on. I did see you got a gorgeous Alma! That was the one that caught my eye too. Hope you are enjoying. My Bolide was a surprise wish and find and love it - convenient and bright and carries plenty. I am working towards purse peace as they call it, and may be there soon.
> 
> PS for anyone think about about a double phone pouch it really is a great walking bag - and I noticed the vertical mono reverse phone/zippy combo looks kind of similar only with a chain. I’d be seriously tempted if I didn’t have the double pouch already!


Which vertical mono reverse phone/zippy combo with chain? That sounds devine


----------



## jenkom

First outing with my new Speedy 30!


----------



## Sunshine mama

DrTr said:


> Back to work after a long weekend - I’m ready for Friday again!  My double phone pouch from the men’s line is one of my favorite small  LV pieces!  I use it to hold phone and essentials while taking walks. Bolide was to use for errands 1st, then LV for walk.   It’s just so nice to see the sun again!!
> 
> View attachment 5129453


 I'm loving all the cool colors together. So pretty!


Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5129477
> 
> Running around on a rainy day to the vet and the dentist. Not very fun but these little ones lifted my spirits.


Oh I would love to run around with these cuties too!!!


----------



## Iamminda

DrTr said:


> Thanks so much friend!!!! I went missing for a bit - have some posts to catch up on. I did see you got a gorgeous Alma! That was the one that caught my eye too. Hope you are enjoying. My Bolide was a surprise wish and find and love it - convenient and bright and carries plenty. I am working towards purse peace as they call it, and may be there soon.
> 
> PS for anyone think about about a double phone pouch it really is a great walking bag - and I noticed the vertical mono reverse phone/zippy combo looks kind of similar only with a chain. I’d be seriously tempted if I didn’t have the double pouch already!



Thanks kindly T . Glad to see you back — we have missed you . This blue beauty must have been such a wonderful surprise (you have had great luck with your H wishlist items).

Yes, that new reverse phone pouch is so cute and tempting (saw it on IG last week, must avoid IG ).  I still don’t have any reverse mono pieces but I don’t know how I feel about the S lock.  @Bumbles here’s a picture for you — it might be good for you since you like small bags


----------



## Bumbles

Iamminda said:


> Thanks kindly T . Glad to see you back — we have missed you . This blue beauty must have been such a wonderful surprise (you have had great luck with your H wishlist items).
> 
> Yes, that new reverse phone pouch is so cute and tempting (saw it on IG last week, must avoid IG ).  I still don’t have any reverse mono pieces but I don’t know how I feel about the S lock.  @Bumbles here’s a picture for you — it might be good for you since you like small bags


Thanks for thinking of me! So sweet of you!   Yes it is very cute indeed! Will go check it out.


----------



## 23adeline

Capucines mini


----------



## DrTr

Bumbles said:


> Gorgeous duo, especially that blue colour.


Thanks Bumbles! And I see Iamminda kindly posted the vertical phone pouch   It looks really functional for quick trips.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Thanks kindly T . Glad to see you back — we have missed you . This blue beauty must have been such a wonderful surprise (you have had great luck with your H wishlist items).
> 
> Yes, that new reverse phone pouch is so cute and tempting (saw it on IG last week, must avoid IG ).  I still don’t have any reverse mono pieces but I don’t know how I feel about the S lock.  @Bumbles here’s a picture for you — it might be good for you since you like small bags


I don't actually prefer the reverse mono or the mono in general,  but this pouch is calling my name!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Capucines mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5129797


Just a general question for you @23adeline ,
How do you choose what bag to carry for the day since you have so many cute bags that work with many of your outfits?
I wouldn't know which to choose!


----------



## 23adeline

Sunshine mama said:


> Just a general question for you @23adeline ,
> How do you choose what bag to carry for the day since you have so many cute bags that work with many of your outfits?
> I wouldn't know which to choose!


This is a very good question    
I would choose bag that I can easily get things in and out if I need to go shopping after work .
I would choose bigger bag if I need to bring more things .
The rest of the time, just follow my mood , sometimes I don’t know which bag to use too


----------



## 23adeline

Onthego PM


----------



## 23adeline

Old bag Montaigne BB studs in old car


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Old bag Montaigne BB studs in old car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5131766


With a new strap!


----------



## 23adeline

Sunshine mama said:


> With a new strap!


Yes, relatively new strap


----------



## J.A.N.

Tanger Tote+Utility pocket


----------



## fibbi

My v tote bb monogram in black. Sorry I don’t know how to rotate the pic as it looks fine in the phone


----------



## Sunshine mama

These cuties.


----------



## 23adeline

Watercolor Mini Sac Marin


----------



## MahoganyQT

The perfect companion for this rainy FL weather, my DE Speedy B 25.


----------



## Tinuviel

Capucines again


----------



## 23adeline

Tinuviel said:


> Capucines again


Yay! Now I can see the beautiful handle of this Capucines


----------



## 23adeline

Wild at Heart Nice Mini


----------



## 23adeline

Mini Soft Trunk Pastel


----------



## Georgee girl

Heading out for a drive with my large Kirigami and Trio Pouch wrist strap!


----------



## Sunshine mama

PSP


----------



## 23adeline

Speedy BB LVxLOL and 2 cakes at the passenger seat , on my way home after work


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Speedy BB LVxLOL and 2 cakes at the passenger seat , on my way home after work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5136440


All your bags always look new!


----------



## 23adeline

Sunshine mama said:


> All your bags always look new!


Thanks SM  
This bag still smells new too


----------



## 23adeline

Watercolor ink keepall xs


----------



## missconvy

New charm


----------



## fyn72

George’s bb today


----------



## 23adeline

EPI Cluny bb


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Watercolor ink keepall xs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5137290


Totally jealous!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My Papillon BB again.  It's my fave at the moment.


----------



## Bumbles

J.A.N. said:


> Tanger Tote+Utility pocket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5131805


What a gorgeous combo! How are you enjoying the utility? Everything that you had hoped?


----------



## missconvy




----------



## J.A.N.

Bumbles said:


> What a gorgeous combo! How are you enjoying the utility? Everything that you had hoped?



Thank you   
I'm surprised how good this is, i wish they had made this one a long time ago its just perfect for me. Much more practical than the trunk Verticalle which is now redundant. I can wear this crossbody with an additional shoulder bag which is very handy indeed.
Very pleased, its my fav L.V at present.
The colour of the strap is the only downside for me as it will may dirty eventually having said that the lighter colours always look more cooler.


----------



## fibbi

My latest addition - water color keepall xs, with the keychain my hubby got me on Valentine’s Day


----------



## Bumbles

fibbi said:


> My latest addition - water color keepall xs, with the keychain my hubby got me on Valentine’s Day
> View attachment 5138862


What a beauty


----------



## 23adeline

Speedy bb ink


----------



## 23adeline

Same speedy BB ink in another car last evening


----------



## TangerineKandy

My favourite passengers yesterday.


----------



## 23adeline

Coussin pm


----------



## 23adeline

Bigger pouch of WaH MPA


----------



## iamthecutest




----------



## 23adeline

Papillon trunk


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Papillon trunk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5142579


Gorgeous! How are you liking it so far?


----------



## 23adeline

Sunshine mama said:


> Gorgeous! How are you liking it so far?


My first time using it, need to place my things inside in a slightly different way because this bag is cylinder   
But I guess I‘m ok with it, I like it so far .


----------



## Fierymo

Beginning to patina nicely


----------



## 23adeline

Mirror Handle Trunk


----------



## scorpio69

On my way to my first infusion , it’s holding my kindle airpods etc.


----------



## lemondln

I have been wearing TP26 for the whole summer so far, surprisingly love it. It holds everything: door keys and car key, Victorine wallet, phone, hand sanitizer, some masks, and more room left.


Costco run with TP26


----------



## 23adeline

Watercolor PV 
	

		
			
		

		
	



and Crafty open back sneakers


----------



## atlpeach

Riding with my new summer sidekick. The light-colored vachetta leather kills me. Carrying her whenever it’s sunny to encourage that lovely patina.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
p


----------



## 23adeline

Pochette Coussin 
	

		
			
		

		
	



And denim slip on shoes


----------



## Tinuviel

Alma pm fornasetti


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

Alma BB damier ebene...giving her some love today


----------



## 23adeline

Papillon trunk again


----------



## bfly

WAH tp26 with my lemon alma bb strap. Tho the hardware not match but I kinda like using it for crossbody bag


----------



## fibbi

bfly said:


> WAH tp26 with my lemon alma bb strap. Tho the hardware not match but I kinda like using it for crossbody bag
> 
> View attachment 5146705


Did you add your own D ring? May I ask where you get that? Thanks


----------



## 23adeline

Mirror Handle Trunk


----------



## bfly

fibbi said:


> Did you add your own D ring? May I ask where you get that? Thanks



Hi there, I got an organizer from samorga, it has dring on it already.


----------



## fibbi

bfly said:


> Hi there, I got an organizer from samorga, it has dring on it already.


Thank you!!!


----------



## Raaz

bfly said:


> WAH tp26 with my lemon alma bb strap. Tho the hardware not match but I kinda like using it for crossbody bag
> 
> View attachment 5146705


It looks Pretty cool to me


----------



## bfly

Raaz said:


> It looks Pretty cool to me



Thank you.


----------



## Islandbreeze

bfly said:


> WAH tp26 with my lemon alma bb strap. Tho the hardware not match but I kinda like using it for crossbody bag
> 
> View attachment 5146705



I think that looks quite fun together!


----------



## 23adeline

A very classic monogram speedy but in Nano size , first time going out


----------



## bfly

Islandbreeze said:


> I think that looks quite fun together!



Thank you


----------



## 23adeline

Keepall xs yellow


----------



## fyn72

Neo Noe to work today


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Glam80 said:


> Alma BB damier ebene...giving her some love today
> View attachment 5145725


I love everything about this pic! Just gorgeous!!!


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> I love everything about this pic! Just gorgeous!!!


Thank you @MarryMeLV_Now !  ..you are always so kind!  X


----------



## 23adeline

Keepall xs felt


----------



## ditzydi

Brought out my papillon today.  Love that you can see the morning sunlight over it.  Ha.


----------



## Iamminda

This summery dreamy pouch


----------



## Bagsbagsbaby

Iamminda said:


> This summery dreamy pouch
> 
> 
> View attachment 5150629


Oh wow


----------



## bfly

Iamminda said:


> This summery dreamy pouch
> 
> 
> View attachment 5150629



I love it


----------



## luvspurses

Iamminda said:


> This summery dreamy pouch
> 
> 
> View attachment 5150629


looks beautiful! where did you get the pearl strap? looks fabulous!


----------



## Iamminda

luvspurses said:


> looks beautiful! where did you get the pearl strap? looks fabulous!



Thanks.  I got mine from Amazon but many places like Samorga and Etsy sell them too.


----------



## 23adeline

Since 1854 Capucines Mini


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Iamminda said:


> This summery dreamy pouch
> 
> 
> View attachment 5150629


WOW!!!!!     (Have no other words! )


----------



## Iamminda

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> WOW!!!!!     (Have no other words! )



Thanks — I didn’t expect to love this Kirigami and the pearls as much as I do.


----------



## DrTr

Iamminda said:


> This summery dreamy pouch
> 
> 
> View attachment 5150629


just gorgeous!!! I need a strand of pearls for a shoulder strap for our girlk!!!!!  It looks beautiful - thanks for sharing.


----------



## DrTr

My cutie little vertical zippy Métis on the way home from the grocery store. It’s perfect for that kind of shopping. And it is so great to get to use my reusable grocery bags again!! Happy Saturday everyone!


----------



## Bumbles

DrTr said:


> My cutie little vertical zippy Métis on the way home from the grocery store. It’s perfect for that kind of shopping. And it is so great to get to use my reusable grocery bags again!! Happy Saturday everyone!
> 
> View attachment 5152434


This bag is very cute and compact indeed! I have started noticing it’s becoming more popular now


----------



## DrTr

Bumbles said:


> This bag is very cute and compact indeed! I have started noticing it’s becoming more popular now


Thanks dear Bumbles!  I just love these compact mono pieces that hold quite a bit. I didn’t even notice it crossbody as I shopped. I hope LV keeps making mono canvas cuties as they switch over to more leather.


----------



## Iamminda

DrTr said:


> just gorgeous!!! I need a strand of pearls for a shoulder strap for our girlk!!!!!  It looks beautiful - thanks for sharing.



Thanks so much T .  I am loving your new vertical zippy (I just love the reverse mono print and wish they make more bags with it).


----------



## DrTr

Iamminda said:


> Thanks so much T .  I am loving your new vertical zippy (I just love the reverse mono print and wish they make more bags with it).


Thank you, I wish they did the same. And by the way you were such an inspiration with your pouch and pearl shoulder strap I ordered one and it should be here Monday - can’t wait to wear it!  You’re a trendsetter and thank you


----------



## 23adeline

Capucines BB emerald


----------



## baghabitz34

Took this blue beauty to pick up lunch.


----------



## Islandbreeze

Iamminda said:


> This summery dreamy pouch
> 
> 
> View attachment 5150629


That looks beautiful together! I think I'm going to have to copy you. .  Would you mind sharing the Amazon link?


----------



## Islandbreeze

23adeline said:


> Capucines BB emerald
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5153599


Stunning color!


----------



## Veroyoga

Vivacité gm + Sarah wallet in mono vernis


----------



## Sunshine mama

Glam80 said:


> Alma BB damier ebene...giving her some love today
> View attachment 5145725


Love your bag and I love your pants. What kind are they?


----------



## Iamminda

Islandbreeze said:


> That looks beautiful together! I think I'm going to have to copy you. .  Would you mind sharing the Amazon link?



Thanks . Below is the link for mine. It came in a pack of 4 chains of different lengths — I like to use the shortest one with the medium Kirigami as a wristlet. Please note that these clasps are smaller than I had hoped for (not sure if that is an issue for you). I was trying to find the right chain length and the right width of the pearls (I didn’t want the pearls to be too big) so I didn’t look at the clasps closely.





__





						Amazon.com: 4PCS DIY Imitation Pearl Beads Short Long Handle Shoulder Cross Body Bag Handbag Chains Accessories with Metal Buckles : Arts, Crafts & Sewing
					

Buy 4PCS DIY Imitation Pearl Beads Short Long Handle Shoulder Cross Body Bag Handbag Chains Accessories with Metal Buckles: Shop top fashion brands Charms at Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY and Returns possible on eligible purchases



					www.amazon.com
				




Here is another chain that I think might have a bigger/better clasps (plus the clasps are the same style as LV clasps).






						Amazon.com: CHGCRAFT 1PC 47 Inch Imitation Pearl Beads Purse Chain DIY Round Beads Purse Handbag Chain Replacement Straps Shoulder with Metal Buckles
					

Shop CHGCRAFT at the Amazon Arts, Crafts & Sewing store. Free Shipping on eligible items. Save on everyday low prices.



					www.amazon.com


----------



## DrTr

Iamminda said:


> Thanks . Below is the link for mine. It came in a pack of 4 chains of different lengths — I like to use the shortest one with the medium Kirigami as a wristlet. Please note that these clasps are smaller than I had hoped for (not sure if that is an issue for you). I was trying to find the right chain length and the right width of the pearls (I didn’t want the pearls to be too big) so I didn’t look at the clasps closely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: 4PCS DIY Imitation Pearl Beads Short Long Handle Shoulder Cross Body Bag Handbag Chains Accessories with Metal Buckles : Arts, Crafts & Sewing
> 
> 
> Buy 4PCS DIY Imitation Pearl Beads Short Long Handle Shoulder Cross Body Bag Handbag Chains Accessories with Metal Buckles: Shop top fashion brands Charms at Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY and Returns possible on eligible purchases
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another chain that I think might have a bigger/better clasps (plus the clasps are the same style as LV clasps).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: CHGCRAFT 1PC 47 Inch Imitation Pearl Beads Purse Chain DIY Round Beads Purse Handbag Chain Replacement Straps Shoulder with Metal Buckles
> 
> 
> Shop CHGCRAFT at the Amazon Arts, Crafts & Sewing store. Free Shipping on eligible items. Save on everyday low prices.
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com


Thanks for all the info! See, I told you you are a trendsetter!


----------



## Islandbreeze

Iamminda said:


> Thanks . Below is the link for mine. It came in a pack of 4 chains of different lengths — I like to use the shortest one with the medium Kirigami as a wristlet. Please note that these clasps are smaller than I had hoped for (not sure if that is an issue for you). I was trying to find the right chain length and the right width of the pearls (I didn’t want the pearls to be too big) so I didn’t look at the clasps closely.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: 4PCS DIY Imitation Pearl Beads Short Long Handle Shoulder Cross Body Bag Handbag Chains Accessories with Metal Buckles : Arts, Crafts & Sewing
> 
> 
> Buy 4PCS DIY Imitation Pearl Beads Short Long Handle Shoulder Cross Body Bag Handbag Chains Accessories with Metal Buckles: Shop top fashion brands Charms at Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY and Returns possible on eligible purchases
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is another chain that I think might have a bigger/better clasps (plus the clasps are the same style as LV clasps).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: CHGCRAFT 1PC 47 Inch Imitation Pearl Beads Purse Chain DIY Round Beads Purse Handbag Chain Replacement Straps Shoulder with Metal Buckles
> 
> 
> Shop CHGCRAFT at the Amazon Arts, Crafts & Sewing store. Free Shipping on eligible items. Save on everyday low prices.
> 
> 
> 
> www.amazon.com


Thank you so much for the links and for your thoughts about them!!


----------



## Glam_Mum♡

Sunshine mama said:


> Love your bag and I love your pants. What kind are they?


Thank you @Sunshine mama  They are leather trousers from Max Mara (very comfy!)X


----------



## fyn72

Picked up some take away lunch after grocery shopping. Have been on lockdown this week so are only allowed out for essentials within 10 kilometers


----------



## APhiJill

My new to me Totally MM riding shotgun on the road to New Jersey


----------



## keishapie1973

Noe bb…


----------



## lemondln

Don't feel like any LV bags, but Victorine is always with me since I got it.

Picking up my kids from grandma's


----------



## debsmith

Fav shopping/Jeeping partner.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Eva and I running errands today. Happy weekend!


----------



## 23adeline

White Locky BB 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Keepall xs felt


Wave MPA mist
	

		
			
		

		
	



Alma BB rose pale 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Dauphine Mini 
	

		
			
		

		
	



NBA Handle Trunk


----------



## Fierymo

Rodeo Drive


----------



## 23adeline

Yellow keepall xs


----------



## keishapie1973

Odeon PM


----------



## 23adeline

Papillon trunk is hanging on passenger seat


----------



## lemondln

Today is Noe BB day, went shopping with me in the afternoon


----------



## love2learn

23adeline said:


> Papillon trunk is hanging on passenger seat
> View attachment 5162903


 Love seeing this beauty!


----------



## fyn72

My passenger going to LV today


----------



## Aliluvlv

Fun day today!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Me with my nano speedy!


----------



## Sunshine mama

lemondln said:


> Don't feel like any LV bags, but Victorine is always with me since I got it.
> 
> Picking up my kids from grandma's
> View attachment 5158234


Love your Charlie bear!


----------



## Sunshine mama

fyn72 said:


> My passenger going to LV today
> View attachment 5163043


LOVE LOVE LOVE!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Islandbreeze said:


> That looks beautiful together! I think I'm going to have to copy you. .  Would you mind sharing the Amazon link?


Lol. Great minds! I already copied @Iamminda !


----------



## TangerineKandy




----------



## 23adeline

Twist pm


----------



## fsadeli

23adeline said:


> Wild at Heart Nice Mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5134285


Hi been stalking this nice but want to know if you add the attachment yourself and where did you get it? The one on the website is only the pouch


----------



## 23adeline

fsadeli said:


> Hi been stalking this nice but want to know if you add the attachment yourself and where did you get it? The one on the website is only the pouch


Hi, I put the D rings on the narrowest part of the leather handle . I got the D rings when I bought a chain strap at one of our local online platform called Lazada. I attached the pic below so that you could see the measurements


----------



## 23adeline

WAH T26


----------



## 23adeline

Speedy BB ink with trunk clutch strap


----------



## fsadeli

23adeline said:


> Hi, I put the D rings on the narrowest part of the leather handle . I got the D rings when I bought a chain strap at one of our local online platform called Lazada. I attached the pic below so that you could see the measurements
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5168080
> View attachment 5168081


so neat! Thanks!


----------



## 23adeline

Keepall xs Felt


----------



## Aliluvlv

Happy Friday!


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5170721
> 
> Happy Friday!



Happy Friday A .  Your MC PA looks so pretty — love the colors!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Happy Friday A .  Your MC PA looks so pretty — love the colors!


Thank you M! Hard to believe I got so lucky buying this preloved from Fashionphile in 2017 for $100 less than what a mini pochette is now. The price increases have just been nuts the last few years.  Hope you have an awesome weekend my friend!


----------



## Loriad

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5170721
> 
> Happy Friday!


This is gorgeous!


----------



## 23adeline

BTP MPA


----------



## for3v3rz

Shopping with my Bulogue today.


----------



## Iamminda

Super Silver Saturday .  (Used my new chain strap today instead of the original leather strap).


----------



## 23adeline

Petite Sac Plat with a new bling heart charm


----------



## Chanell712

23adeline said:


> WaH MPA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5125970


I know this is old lol but I thought the straps it came with are black? I saw your post after this one and those straps are black. What are the straps that you have on it in this photo?(Chain and full leather)

That’s what made me not get it, the black strap which I feel would “make me” wear it with black which I found counterintuitive since I already have the original full black MPA. TIA!


----------



## 23adeline

Chanell712 said:


> I know this is old lol but I thought the straps it came with are black? I saw you post after this one and those straps are black. What are the straps that you have on it in this photo?(Chain and full leather)
> 
> That’s what made me not get it, the black strap which I feel would “make me” wear it with black which I found counterintuitive since I already have the original full black MPA. TIA!


This is a non-LV strap that I got from our local online platform called Lazada . It’s not real leather, it should be PVC judging by the price


----------



## Chanell712

23adeline said:


> This is a non-LV strap that I got from our local online platform called Lazada . It’s not real leather, it should be PVC judging by the price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5172652


Ohhhh I see. It matches it perfectly! Thank you for replying so quickly, enjoy the rest of your weekend!


----------



## emmui

Iamminda said:


> Super Silver Saturday .  (Used my new chain strap today instead of the original leather strap).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5172137


Love the new chain! Where is it from?


----------



## Iamminda

emmui said:


> Love the new chain! Where is it from?



Thanks . This long chain is from Mautto.  It’s the Elongated Box Chain (3/8 in) in nickel.  I made a spacial request to change the clasps to the same style as the LV clasps (#16C I believe it’s called).


----------



## TangerineKandy

Always with my empreinte PM, switched things up a bit today!


----------



## fyn72

Speedy b25 blossom to work today


----------



## 23adeline

Speedy BB LVxLOL


----------



## l.ch.

The Neverfull is full on the backseat


----------



## 23adeline

Nano Speedy


----------



## 23adeline

Keepall xs seal


----------



## 23adeline

WAH MPA with Papillon Trunk strap


----------



## Sunshine mama

The other day.


----------



## Moxisox

Speedy B25. She’s simple, yet classy! Love this bag!


----------



## 23adeline

WC PV


----------



## ShoppingInSeattle

Miss Speedy made her debut today!


----------



## Aliluvlv

ShoppingInSeattle said:


> Miss Speedy made her debut today!
> View attachment 5177151


Fresh DA... so breathtakingly beautiful!  Always makes me wish I were brave enough to get something in it larger than my PA.


----------



## Bumbles

23adeline said:


> Keepall xs seal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5174833


Love this picture!


----------



## 23adeline

WC keepall xs with other strap and chain from Coussin pm


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5170721
> 
> Happy Friday!


What a gorgeous and unique beauty!!


----------



## Bumbles

23adeline said:


> Keepall xs seal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5174833


The Pom Pom is so cute and sparkling. Where did you get it from?


----------



## Aliluvlv

23adeline said:


> WC keepall xs with other strap and chain from Coussin pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5177411


 Really love the chunky silver chain with this! Spectacular!


MarryMeLV_Now said:


> What a gorgeous and unique beauty!!


 Thank you!


----------



## Mad_la_mans

On my way to work with Siena


----------



## ShoppingInSeattle

Aliluvlv said:


> Fresh DA... so breathtakingly beautiful!  Always makes me wish I were brave enough to get something in it larger than my PA.


Thanks!  Not gonna lie, I was pretty nervous to use her!


----------



## brnicutie

My TP 26 with Boulogne straps and Recto Verso mono


----------



## 23adeline

Keepall xs sunset


----------



## 23adeline

Bumbles said:


> The Pom Pom is so cute and sparkling. Where did you get it from?


I bought it from our local online platform called Lazada , it’s made from real fox fur and the foxes were fed from farm


----------



## Bumbles

23adeline said:


> Keepall xs sunset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5178355


What a stunner!


----------



## amoorelv

First day back at work from a long vacation and daughters first day at school.  Mono Boite Chapeau Souple MM in front seat along with my computer bag.


----------



## amoorelv

It was a forecasted to be a rainy Thursday & Friday the Epi St. Cloud GM got to ride in the front seat to end our first week of school for daughter and first week back at work for me!


----------



## brnicutie

Taking this Alma BB out for the first time


----------



## fyn72

Neo Noe to work today


----------



## 23adeline

Alma bb rose pale


----------



## jane

Trusty Speedy 30 running errands with me on this cloudy, drizzly day. Chain from Dress Up Your Purse.


----------



## Iamminda

So beautiful .  I absolutely love this gorgeous bag (and wished I had preordered it last year).  The purple pom looks so good on it.



23adeline said:


> Alma bb rose pale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5179197


----------



## 23adeline

Fall In Love Heart On Chain


----------



## M_Butterfly

23adeline said:


> Fall In Love Heart On Chain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5180171
> View attachment 5180173


Is that bling bling key chain LV?


----------



## 23adeline

M_Butterfly said:


> Is that bling bling key chain LV?


No, it’s just a non branded charm that I bought online for fun .


----------



## M_Butterfly

23adeline said:


> No, it’s just a non branded charm that I bought online for fun .


even better.


----------



## boyoverboard

amoorelv said:


> It was a forecasted to be a rainy Thursday & Friday the Epi St. Cloud GM got to ride in the front seat to end our first week of school for daughter and first week back at work for me!
> View attachment 5178724



Beautiful bag.


----------



## 23adeline

My first Alma BB


----------



## Sunshine mama

brnicutie said:


> Taking this Alma BB out for the first time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5179018


Omg! Soooo cute!!!
Totally jealous.


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Fall In Love Heart On Chain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5180171
> View attachment 5180173


This red heart bag is just soooo cute!


----------



## brnicutie

Sunshine mama said:


> Omg! Soooo cute!!!
> Totally jealous.


Thanks Sunshine mama.


----------



## Moxisox




----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

First time taking out my Alma BB DE. Errands and a costco trip. Found some moon cakes packaged in a very pretty box.


----------



## 23adeline

Game On Blanc Vanity pm


----------



## 23adeline

Twist mm


----------



## _vee

23adeline said:


> Twist mm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5182475


She’s gorgeous


----------



## jane

Because I love swapping straps...here is Odeon MM with the black leather and chain Coach strap featuring the adorable gold T-Rex charm


----------



## 23adeline

Keepall xs sunset


----------



## Aliluvlv

My WT NF pochette converted to crossbody thanks to the brilliant @Sunshine mama and using my boulonge leather strap. Happy weekend!


----------



## fyn72

Off to a car show in the Camaro


----------



## amoorelv

LV Florentine coming along for grocery shopping on a sunny Sunday morning.


----------



## 23adeline

Valisette BB or Mini Luggage BB


----------



## brnicutie

MPA in khaki came with me to LV Ala Moana today.


----------



## Mad_la_mans

Grand Palais ❤️


----------



## diorme

Brunch and errands on Labour Day


----------



## 23adeline

City steamer Mini in 2 different cars today


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Alma bb Damier Ebene


----------



## lemondln

Costco run with Pochette Metis reverse, love the carefreeness


----------



## NWGal

Had a bunch of stuff to take into the office today.


----------



## LOYER




----------



## 23adeline

Pochette Coussin


----------



## Sunshine mama




----------



## fyn72

First time using Graceful PM today


----------



## 23adeline

Damier Sac Plat XS


----------



## missconvy

fyn72 said:


> First time using Graceful PM today
> View attachment 5188197


How are you liking it so far?


----------



## nightguard

First time out with this beauty.


----------



## Cathindy

nightguard said:


> View attachment 5188606
> 
> First time out with this beauty.



Wow! This is incredibly beautiful!   I always disliked the mahina leather on the webshop pictures, but I guess they are just not great at picturing their materials on your picture it really is stunning!


----------



## nightguard

Cathindy said:


> Wow! This is incredibly beautiful!   I always disliked the mahina leather on the webshop pictures, but I guess they are just not great at picturing their materials on your picture it really is stunning!


Thank you! The leather feels and smells wonderful too. I love the discreet monogram print in this color.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Back to school and back to work in person with my trusty NF beside me this week.


----------



## ShoppingInSeattle

nightguard said:


> First time out with this beauty.



Absolutely stunning!


----------



## 23adeline

White Capucines BB


----------



## mariliz11

Métis mono going for coffee


----------



## 23adeline

Yellow keepall xs


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

lemondln said:


> Costco run with Pochette Metis reverse, love the carefreeness
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5187263


Great pic and great bag!!!!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

LOYER said:


> View attachment 5187414


Very beautiful and unique bag! It’s the first time I see a speedy in this collection. Love it


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

fyn72 said:


> First time using Graceful PM today
> View attachment 5188197


Love the graceful!  It’s so nice to see her in action How stunning the pivoine interior looks against the mono print


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5189377
> 
> Back to school and back to work in person with my trusty NF beside me this week.


She’s gorgeous! Love how you personalized her!  And it’s so amazing to have the mono print in a carefree version with the treated leather


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

mariliz11 said:


> Métis mono going for coffee
> View attachment 5189684


It looks like many Metis like to drink coffee  she’s gorgeous! And the bandeau suits her soo good Now I want to take mine out as well!


----------



## Aliluvlv

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> She’s gorgeous! Love how you personalized her!  And it’s so amazing to have the mono print in a carefree version with the treated leather


Thank you MMLV! I was so excited when they came out with the MY LV WT designs and the option of the black leather. Spent the better part of 2017 dreaming up that bag.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Ms. Milla today assisting with haircut, Target, and SB run and honking in support of the displays in remembrance of 20 years.


----------



## brnicutie

My PSM came with me to lunch at the mall today.


----------



## 23adeline

Since 1854 Noe Purse


----------



## 23adeline

Capucines pm


----------



## fyn72




----------



## 23adeline

since 1854 Capucines mini


----------



## ShirleyChi

amoorelv said:


> LV Florentine coming along for grocery shopping on a sunny Sunday morning.
> View attachment 5185209


Hello, 

Can you list what items you can normally fit into this belt bag as well as what size phone you have? I have been looking into this bag but want to make sure my phone will fit.

thank you!


----------



## Santra2

Petit Noe with a Tory Burch flower pot charm .


----------



## 23adeline

Capucines Mini baby blue on my driver seat


----------



## mariliz11

23adeline said:


> Capucines Mini baby blue on my driver seat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5197613


Love the bandeau, twinning on this one!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Azur key pouch the perfect grab and go for errands today and so small it fits in the door handle.  Happy weekend!


----------



## 23adeline

Capucines BB


----------



## Reamie

Black empreinte Pochette Metis, with my mono key pouch! Loving both these pieces, the Metis is just so wearable!


----------



## boy09

Love_N_Lune said:


> Alma bb Damier Ebene
> View attachment 5186534


I have the Alma BB in EPI LEATHER.  I am considering getting it in DE too.  How to you like the DE canvas on the Alma???


----------



## 23adeline

Troca pm


----------



## 23adeline

My new Capucines BB


----------



## fyn72

An oldie, they don’t make them like this anymore!


----------



## 23adeline

Speedy BB ink and my new canvas strap


----------



## missconvy

Neverfull with new charm


----------



## Love_N_Lune

boy09 said:


> I have the Alma BB in EPI LEATHER.  I am considering getting it in DE too.  How to you like the DE canvas on the Alma???


I own the Alma in epi. I purchased the DE in fear of a price increase coupled with an inner need for a “nice but casual” canvas bag over my Speedies and Felicie.

To start, I found the DE more restrictive than the epi. I read the canvas softens over time - how? I dunno. The bag now works after I reduced the size of my cosmetic bag and switched to cles for a wallet rather than Rosalie. I use the Alma de daily with all outfits. I love it on me (5’2” and 127ish lbs).

I know it’s more casual than epi but wore the bag to a dinner without the strap, linen black romper and black suede wedges - the look was awesome.


----------



## jaydeemama

Speedy B 25


----------



## 23adeline

This Keepall xs that arrived yesterday


----------



## 23adeline

New Capucines strap with Twist mm


----------



## UpTime

Weekend w Nano Speedy


----------



## 23adeline

Capucines strap with WAH MPA


----------



## emmui

UpTime said:


> Weekend w Nano Speedy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5204962


What’s the card holder called? It looks massive beside the Nano Speedy!


----------



## Aliluvlv

PSM peanut butter cup (with Boulogne strap) and DA cles at work with me today.


----------



## 23adeline

OTG PM


----------



## _vee

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5207423
> 
> PSM peanut butter cup (with Boulogne strap) and DA cles at work with me today.


2 beauties


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5207423
> 
> PSM peanut butter cup (with Boulogne strap) and DA cles at work with me today.



Love the peanut butter cup description of this beauty


----------



## fyn72

Iamminda said:


> Love the peanut butter cup description of this beauty


Definitely sounds better than baby poo people would always call it


----------



## Aliluvlv

_vee said:


> 2 beauties


 Thank you!


Iamminda said:


> Love the peanut butter cup description of this beauty


 I always want a dark chocolate peanut butter cup when I look at the reverse mono (well truth be told I always want one) but it just makes it worse.    


fyn72 said:


> Definitely sounds better than baby poo people would always call it


 LOL! We could merge it and say it's my baby poo peanut butter cup.


----------



## UpTime

I don't remember its name anymore,  it is at least 3 yrs old I have used it all the time,one of my favorites SLGs. If you look closely , you can estimate its size by the front card. It's flat so it goes in every bag especially the Chanel Medium flap and doesn't take much space



emmui said:


> What’s the card holder called? It looks massive beside the Nano Speedy!


----------



## 23adeline

Capucines strap with WAH Nice Mini


----------



## clonline

My new MWT Bumbag


----------



## TangerineKandy




----------



## 23adeline

Speedy  20 navy blue


----------



## Aliluvlv

TangerineKandy said:


> View attachment 5209089


Tsk there's that beautiful pink cch I missed out on.   Great items!


----------



## Aliluvlv

23adeline said:


> Speedy  20 navy blue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5209296


 Simply gorgeous! Love the color, sheen, and size of this bag!


----------



## TangerineKandy

Aliluvlv said:


> Tsk there's that beautiful pink cch I missed out on.   Great items!


I'm sorry you missed out!! It's one of my most favourite pieces! I did see one for sale on Foxylvden on Instagram!


----------



## 23adeline

Speedy BB LVXLOL


----------



## Aliluvlv

ZCP with me running quick errands today. TGIF!


----------



## 23adeline

Xmas animations MPA


----------



## ShoppingInSeattle

23adeline said:


> Xmas animations MPA


This is so clever!!


----------



## ShirleyChi

emmui said:


> What’s the card holder called? It looks massive beside the Nano Speedy!


It is the Porte-Carte Zippe


----------



## 23adeline

Keepall xs sunset


----------



## Sharona228

23adeline said:


> Keepall xs Felt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5170431


How is the wear and tear on this? Are you loving the bag overall?


----------



## 23adeline

Sharona228 said:


> How is the wear and tear on this? Are you loving the bag overall?


Today is probably the 4th times I’m using it, too early to judge the wear and tear , but I guess as long as the glazing would not melt like those old day’s, this bag should be lasting . I love all my keepall xs actually, because I find the size is just nice


----------



## Iamminda

Happy Monogram Monday .


----------



## EpiFanatic

My sweet black speedy 20.  It’s been a long time since I’ve felt this way about a bag but I am so in love.


----------



## onlyk

23adeline said:


> Xmas animations MPA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5211650


this is the best looking and most creative MPA I have seen!


----------



## 23adeline

onlyk said:


> this is the best looking and most creative MPA I have seen!


Thanks 
I was using it for 2 days continuously


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Happy Monogram Monday .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5214268


So gorgeous M and I really love the pearl drop in the center! Such a beautiful and subtle accent.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Boulogne and friends. Have a great week!


----------



## _vee

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5214413
> 
> Boulogne and friends. Have a great week!


So beautiful!


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> So gorgeous M and I really love the pearl drop in the center! Such a beautiful and subtle accent.



Thank you A .  I am loving your beautiful Boulogne (my bag cousin ) and friends — glad you are enjoying your newbie.


----------



## 23adeline

Papillon trunk


----------



## EpiFanatic

23adeline said:


> Papillon trunk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5214493


Loving the vintage vibes


----------



## mzroyalflyness

Reverse otg pm and Jack and Lucille charm for this October holiday! 
With a new mini pochette in the bag!!!


----------



## 23adeline

LV Love Note


----------



## lemondln

Doc BB red

Everytime I see this bag, I am so happy


----------



## amoorelv

Took out one of the vintage bags from my collection.  Had a lot of items that I my little workhorses couldn’t handle.


----------



## 23adeline

It’s raining early in the morning here but little white Locky BB is not afraid of rain


----------



## fyn72

Graceful pm to visit my baby grandson today


----------



## Aliluvlv

23adeline said:


> It’s raining early in the morning here but little white Locky BB is not afraid of rain
> View attachment 5216478


This is so gorgeous   and I love how you tied the bandeau!


----------



## Aliluvlv

fyn72 said:


> Graceful pm to visit my baby grandson today
> View attachment 5216630


Love that pivoine color peeking out!


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Capucines Mini baby blue on my driver seat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5197613


I N E E D T H I S!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Since 1854 Noe Purse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5191644


Do you find this too small? I love small bags, but I thought this may have been too small so I didn't purchase it. But it's soooo cute.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Happy Monogram Monday .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5214268


Just LOVING the pearl idea soooo much!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Just LOVING the pearl idea soooo much!!!



Thanks for liking all my pearly ideas


----------



## 23adeline

Sunshine mama said:


> Do you find this too small? I love small bags, but I thought this may have been too small so I didn't purchase it. But it's soooo cute.


Yes, it’s very small but still holds 2 card holder, car key, hand sanitizer, lipstick which are things that I carry daily  nowadays . I normally use it when run quick errands.



Sunshine mama said:


> I N E E D T H I S!!!


Get one


----------



## 23adeline

Aliluvlv said:


> This is so gorgeous   and I love how you tied the bandeau!


Oh thank you   
I simply tied to prevent dirt on the handle, I’m actually not good at it


----------



## 23adeline

Wave MPA


----------



## Bumbles

clonline said:


> My new MWT Bumbag
> View attachment 5209061


Oohhhh I love this!    What sticker did you get at the back? Did it take long? Congrats


----------



## bfly

My companion for this weekend. Ready for weekend gateway.


----------



## Sunshine mama

My slgs and strap


----------



## Aliluvlv

23adeline said:


> Wave MPA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5217474


Wow that is stunning!


----------



## Bec Loves Bags

She might look little all the way over there but she has a big personality


----------



## lemondln

Doc BB Red and trusty Victorine wallet went out for a walk in the park and picked up coco brown sugar pearl tea

little ones are sleeping in the back seat, I was able to take a couple of sips


----------



## Iamminda

lemondln said:


> Doc BB Red and trusty Victorine wallet went out for a walk in the park and picked up coco brown sugar pearl tea
> 
> little ones are sleeping in the back seat, I was able to take a couple of sips
> 
> 
> View attachment 5218730



Yes to red epi — and yes to boba tea


----------



## Aliluvlv

Bec Loves Bags said:


> She might look little all the way over there but she has a big personality
> 
> View attachment 5218273


Lol yes she does  (bag twin!).


----------



## Bec Loves Bags

Aliluvlv said:


> Lol yes she does  (bag twin!).


Yay for twinning! Enjoy yours! She is a gorgeous and fun bag!


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Alma bb Epi


----------



## Aliluvlv

Love_N_Lune said:


> Alma bb Epi
> View attachment 5219852


Beautiful!  If this is indigo then I'm twinning with you.   One of the best bags ever made!


----------



## Reamie

I just received my Mazarine MM in taupe, it’s beautiful! I feel it was great value and I got a bargain, the seller even sent the paperwork!


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Aliluvlv said:


> Beautiful!  If this is indigo then I'm twinning with you.   One of the best bags ever made!


It’s noir…so we are fraternal twins


----------



## 23adeline

Pochette metis + Capucines BB strap


----------



## Love_N_Lune

23adeline said:


> Pochette metis + Capucines BB strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5220782


Great combination!


----------



## WinSailor

23adeline said:


> Pochette metis + Capucines BB strap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5220782


Dreamy….


----------



## WinSailor

Really loving the OTG GM as my workbag.


----------



## UpTime

Cabas is my best friend year round when I need to carry computer


----------



## 23adeline

Alma lemon


----------



## 23adeline

Me and keepall xs


----------



## themeanreds

Bag of the moment


----------



## Sunshine mama

Love_N_Lune said:


> Alma bb Epi
> View attachment 5219852


So elegant! Bag twin!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Vintage vibe today.


----------



## Sunshine mama

UpTime said:


> Cabas is my best friend year round when I need to carry computer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5221039


This is such a cool bag!


----------



## 23adeline

Sac Plat XS


----------



## Aliluvlv

Sunshine mama said:


> Vintage vibe today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5223564


Bag twin!  My sister handed me down her Papillion eons ago and can't say I use it now that I have a collection of my own but I still enjoy seeing pics of them!  The canvas on this piece is so sturdy and strong.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Aliluvlv said:


> Bag twin!  My sister handed me down her Papillion eons ago and can't say I use it now that I have a collection of my own but I still enjoy seeing pics of them!  The canvas on this piece is so sturdy and strong.


Thank you and yay bag twin!
I wish I had also gotten the Papillon 19 when I had a chance!


----------



## M_Butterfly

Sunshine mama said:


> Vintage vibe today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5223564


Love this bag. regret that I sold mine  years ago.  Lovely bag


----------



## WinSailor

Had to run a quick errand during lunch from the office and didn’t want to lug my OTG….Daily Pouch came in clutch!


----------



## fyn72

Empreinte twice my passenger today


----------



## Aliluvlv

It wasn't easy but I managed to go to the boutique and return my SLGs and managed to leave without buying anything! Helped to have my bday bag with me and also knowing my Japan mini pochette should be shipping soon. Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5225291
> 
> It wasn't easy but I managed to go to the boutique and return my SLGs and managed to leave without buying anything! Helped to have my bday bag with me and also knowing my Japan mini pochette should be shipping soon. Hope everyone is having a great weekend!



Good job on walking out of the store with nothing today . Happy to hear you got your Japan MP coming .  Your bag looks extra extra good there in this picture with the leaf charm (I love this charm).


----------



## Iamminda

fyn72 said:


> Empreinte twice my passenger today
> View attachment 5224617



This is just SO pretty  — I need something in RB or RP.  I love all your gorgeous pink LVs


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Good job on walking out of the store with nothing today . Happy to hear you got your Japan MP coming .  Your bag looks extra extra good there in this picture with the leaf charm (I love this charm).


Thank you so much M!  It's hard to be good with FOMO (and PIs) at every turn.  I'm very much looking forward to seeing the MP when it arrives. Have a great rest of the weekend my friend!


----------



## mrslkc23

Speedy B 30 today! How I wish for these wrinkles on the canvas to smoothen out already


----------



## 23adeline

Palm spring Mini and the baby


----------



## UpTime

Sunshine mama said:


> Vintage vibe today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5223564


Don't you like the older style?  My aunt has this one and she said would never sell it. 
Your patina is gorgeous


----------



## Sunshine mama

UpTime said:


> Don't you like the older style?  My aunt has this one and she said would never sell it.
> Your patina is gorgeous


Thank you.  This particular model has straps that are made out of textured leather, so this bag is almost waterproof!


----------



## luvspurses

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5225291
> 
> It wasn't easy but I managed to go to the boutique and return my SLGs and managed to leave without buying anything! Helped to have my bday bag with me and also knowing my Japan mini pochette should be shipping soon. Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


love your bag and your leaf charm. if you don't mind my asking where did you find the leaf charm? it's perfect for fall : )


----------



## Sunshine mama

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5225291
> 
> It wasn't easy but I managed to go to the boutique and return my SLGs and managed to leave without buying anything! Helped to have my bday bag with me and also knowing my Japan mini pochette should be shipping soon. Hope everyone is having a great weekend!


That leaf looks really good with your bday bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

M_Butterfly said:


> Love this bag. regret that I sold mine  years ago.  Lovely bag


Thank you.


----------



## Aliluvlv

luvspurses said:


> love your bag and your leaf charm. if you don't mind my asking where did you find the leaf charm? it's perfect for fall : )


 Thank you so much!  I've been collecting them for years.  This one i found in a gift shop in MN along the north shore of Lake Superior.  They're leaves that are dipped in various metals. This one was dipped in copper I believe. You might be able to search it online and see if anyone sells them. 


Sunshine mama said:


> That leaf looks really good with your bday bag!


 Thank you Sunshine!  I always wondered why they changed the straps to vachetta in later models of the papillon. I'm so glad to have the ancient and indestructible model too.


----------



## luvspurses

Aliluvlv said:


> Thank you so much!  I've been collecting them for years.  This one i found in a gift shop in MN along the north shore of Lake Superior.  They're leaves that are dipped in various metals. This one was dipped in copper I believe. You might be able to search it online and see if anyone sells them.
> Thank you Sunshine!  I always wondered why they changed the straps to vachetta in later models of the papillon. I'm so glad to have the ancient and indestructible model too.


thanks will take a look. it's so pretty. also have to comment that my oldest lv's are truly indestructible. that is your word and it is so accurate.  why were those bags so tough and now we see cracking canvas and other issues?? it's really a shame that they changed whatever they changed : /


----------



## 23adeline

Cluny Mini


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Speedy 25b in the car line
My first LV! Living in rainy Florida, I tend to wear this bag in the winter  as a result, the patina has been slowed.


----------



## 23adeline

Speedy 20


----------



## Moxisox

Key pouch turned wristlet for a discreet grab and go today!


----------



## tere8

Bring this PA along for school pick up.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Nice Nano on my lap.


----------



## mrslkc23

Me and Reverse PM in the passenger seat today  really loving how carefree it is!


----------



## 23adeline

WAH T26 + panda bag charm 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Marelle


----------



## Bumbles

Sunshine mama said:


> Nice Nano on my lap.
> View attachment 5229236


This is gorgeous SM! Such a cutie


----------



## Sunshine mama

Bumbles said:


> This is gorgeous SM! Such a cutie


Thank you!


----------



## acm1134

First time taking out my new baby ❤️


----------



## 23adeline

Capucines Mini


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

23adeline said:


> Capucines Mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5230927


Beautiful metallic. What color is it?


----------



## bfly

Carrying my alma lemon today


----------



## 23adeline

blushnbellinlvoe said:


> Beautiful metallic. What color is it?


I couldn’t remember what is it called


----------



## ireneeguz

Running errands with my neonoe beauty today. Love the subtle gleam of her GHW against the black!


----------



## LL777

My weekend companions


----------



## balen.girl

Keepall XS and Vivienne..


----------



## 23adeline

Capucines BB


----------



## 23adeline

Daddy & baby keepall
	

		
			
		

		
	



and they were so happy because they saw a rainbow today


----------



## 23adeline

Petite Boite Chapeau


----------



## bbkctpf

mrslkc23 said:


> Speedy B 30 today! How I wish for these wrinkles on the canvas to smoothen out already
> 
> View attachment 5225589


I was told on here you can use a hair dryer on it with a towel on top and it’ll come right out. I have yet to try it. I plan to try it w my new nf!


----------



## bbkctpf

23adeline said:


> Palm spring Mini and the baby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5225592


U make me want the cute charm lol when I first saw the price I was outraged when it first came out. Now I wish I got it back then


----------



## bbkctpf

23adeline said:


> Daddy & baby keepall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5233003
> 
> and they were so happy because they saw a rainbow today
> View attachment 5233004


  Rainbow. Perfect.


----------



## bbkctpf

Joining the party and posting from today and yesterday

My little favorite in PM with an Amazon chain.I haven’t used this bag in forever, a few years ago I found it in MM online and ended up returning it bc the magnet was demagnetized.  A part of me wishes I kept it and had it fixed 



Here is the Palm Springs mini with the MPA khaki strap!  I think I’ve only used the original straps a handful of times. lol


----------



## bbkctpf

Love_N_Lune said:


> Speedy 25b in the car line
> My first LV! Living in rainy Florida, I tend to wear this bag in the winter  as a result, the patina has been slowed.
> View attachment 5226812


So pretty!  I got my first one earlier this year and haven’t used her. I actually put her on a shelf by a window (blinds r only half open) and it’s got a nice patina going on. I can post a pic of the progress if you’d like!


----------



## bbkctpf

23adeline said:


> Cluny Mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5226336


I didn’t know you got this bag!  She is “very you”. Very very cute.


----------



## bbkctpf

bfly said:


> Carrying my alma lemon today
> 
> View attachment 5231123


That charm fits in so perfectly!


----------



## bfly

bbkctpf said:


> That charm fits in so perfectly!



Thank you dear.


----------



## 23adeline

bbkctpf said:


> U make me want the cute charm lol when I first saw the price I was outraged when it first came out. Now I wish I got it back then


Same here, I just bought it lately after seeing there wasn’t any price increase on the Oct 1st, even though I know it’s more expensive than when it was newly came out  



bbkctpf said:


> Rainbow. Perfect.





bbkctpf said:


> I didn’t know you got this bag!  She is “very you”. Very very cute.


You sound exactly same as my CA, when I asked her opinion about certain bags , she said ‘it’s very you’


----------



## Sunshine mama

Papillon  BB on my lap


----------



## 23adeline

Rose Des Vent
	

		
			
		

		
	



LV Arch bag
	

		
			
		

		
	



Nano Speedy and baby sister speedy bag charm


----------



## Iamminda

Halloween Eve last night


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Sunshine mama said:


> Papillon  BB on my lap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5237522


Something about the way you capture your pieces makes me smile.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Halloween Eve last night
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238141


Oh wow IM! I am so LOVING this bag, and the purse charm is soooo CUTE!!!!!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh wow IM! I am so LOVING this bag, and the purse charm is soooo CUTE!!!!!!!



Thank you SSSM .  I am loving this bag too


----------



## 23adeline

Nigo Keepall xs


----------



## bbkctpf

23adeline said:


> Same here, I just bought it lately after seeing there wasn’t any price increase on the Oct 1st, even though I know it’s more expensive than when it was newly came out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sound exactly same as my CA, when I asked her opinion about certain bags , she said ‘it’s very you’


Lol I ordered it. I’ll see if I like it in person!  Your ca and I have a lot in common


----------



## bbkctpf

Sunshine mama said:


> Papillon  BB on my lap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5237522


She is so sweet with the pearls and ribbons.


----------



## Sunshine mama

bbkctpf said:


> She is so sweet with the pearls and ribbons.


Thank you. It's the kind of bag I wanted when I was a little girl but never had. Now that I'm an adult, I can have whatever I want. Well, almost.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Halloween Eve last night
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238141


Beautiful!  Love the charm you added M! And your pumpkin doodle!


----------



## louisandlouboutin

Speedy B 30 in DE!


----------



## balen.girl

Picking up my new cutie.. Will do reveal soon.  
View attachment 5239469


----------



## 23adeline

These .., , Alma BB and baby speedy


----------



## balen.girl

Something is wrong with my posting.. have no idea why and I can’t edit it. But let me repost..


----------



## Bumbles

balen.girl said:


> Picking up my new cutie.. Will do reveal soon.
> View attachment 5239469


Speedy 20 arrived??


----------



## Bumbles

balen.girl said:


> Something is wrong with my posting.. have no idea why and I can’t edit it. But let me repost..
> View attachment 5239512


Lots like it, big bag……. Hurry hurry balen.girl. The wait is killing me. Are you happy with it? Love at first sight?


----------



## balen.girl

Bumbles said:


> Lots like it, big bag……. Hurry hurry balen.girl. The wait is killing me. Are you happy with it? Love at first sight?


You are 100% correct ! And yes I love it. Bring smile when I saw the hardware is all match, even honestly I am not happy with the strap length. But I will keep it, super cute..


----------



## 23adeline

Game on vanity pm


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Workmates...


----------



## _vee

balen.girl said:


> Something is wrong with my posting.. have no idea why and I can’t edit it. But let me repost..
> View attachment 5239512


Love this bandeau/PM combo! The colours are gorgeous against the Monogram


----------



## _vee

Iamminda said:


> Halloween Eve last night
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238141


Such a beauty! Love the charms


----------



## Iamminda

_vee said:


> Such a beauty! Love the charms



Thanks vee


----------



## balen.girl

_vee said:


> Love this bandeau/PM combo! The colours are gorgeous against the Monogram


Thank you Vee.. yes I agree with you, the colors are gorgeous against mono.


----------



## 23adeline

Coussin bb


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

My vintage monogram Speedy 40 going to work with me this morning.


----------



## bbkctpf

My mono mpa with the by the pool mpa strap! Love the 2 tone tabs I got going on here


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

First night out with my monogram Alma BB.


----------



## 23adeline

Japanese Cruiser


----------



## 23adeline

Mini Boite Chapeau and Party Palm Spring


----------



## Loriad

Galliera!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Vivienne's first outing & borrowing boulogne chain. Hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## Bec Loves Bags

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5244247
> 
> Vivienne's first outing & borrowing boulogne chain. Hope everyone had a great weekend!


Yes! I love Viv and I love the Boulogne chain - I use mine with so many other pieces


----------



## 23adeline

Papillon trunk & party palm spring


----------



## Sunshine mama

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> Something about the way you capture your pieces makes me smile.


Wow that's a very nice compliment! Something about your comment made me smile!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Moxisox said:


> Key pouch turned wristlet for a discreet grab and go today!
> View attachment 5227452


Nice! May I ask what the small piece is and where you got it???


----------



## Sunshine mama

bfly said:


> Carrying my alma lemon today
> 
> View attachment 5231123


The charm on this bag is perfection!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Petite Boite Chapeau
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5233647


Classy!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Rose Des Vent
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5237828
> 
> LV Arch bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5237829
> 
> Nano Speedy and baby sister speedy bag charm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5237834


----------



## Aliluvlv

Bec Loves Bags said:


> Yes! I love Viv and I love the Boulogne chain - I use mine with so many other pieces


Thank you Bec!  I love that the chain and strap on boulogne are so easy to use with other pieces too. The chain is especially lux (love the weight and shine it has).


----------



## Moxisox

Sunshine mama said:


> Nice! May I ask what the small piece is and where you got it???


Thank you. Sure, it‘s technically a hand sanitizer pouch, but I use it to keep my key fob in. It’s from bandolierstyle.com.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Alma BB


----------



## DamierEbene

Running errands with Alma  *eyes on the road*


----------



## Sunshine mama

DamierEbene said:


> Running errands with Alma  *eyes on the road*
> View attachment 5244557


Love this bag!!!


----------



## DamierEbene

Sunshine mama said:


> Love this bag!!!


Thank you…I also can‘t stop looking at it. It really is a piece of art and the interior makes me smile !


----------



## TangerineKandy

DamierEbene said:


> Running errands with Alma  *eyes on the road*
> View attachment 5244557


I love the interior colour!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

DamierEbene said:


> Thank you…I also can‘t stop looking at it. It really is a piece of art and the interior makes me smile !


It's sunshine color!


----------



## Loriad

Pochette Metis coming with me to the dentist!


----------



## OCMomof3

23adeline said:


> These .., , Alma BB and baby speedy
> View attachment 5239475


The BABY Speedy!!!! How cute is that?!


----------



## TangerineKandy

Gorgeous bag


----------



## TangerineKandy

Loriad said:


> Pochette Metis coming with me to the dentist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5244874


Gorgeous


----------



## _vee

Loriad said:


> Pochette Metis coming with me to the dentist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5244874


She’s beautiful!


----------



## MeepMeep67

Rainy day, so, had to leave the Speedy 20 with the fresh vachetta at home. But used her strap for my trusty Noe Pouch. Strap was perfect length for cross body. It was a very comfortable carry


----------



## MeepMeep67

DamierEbene said:


> Running errands with Alma  *eyes on the road*
> View attachment 5244557


Beautiful bag!!!


----------



## Kate1989

I don’t often dress up my bags but absolutely love using the Dior lipstick holder as a bag charm  and also makes it really easy to get to my lippy


----------



## 23adeline

Speedy BB LVxLOL and baby speedy charm


----------



## Sunshine mama

PA and mini pochette


----------



## 23adeline

Cluny Mini


----------



## Sunshine mama

There's better lighting today!


----------



## MeepMeep67

Haven't carried since covid.
Metis feels good!! I ❤ this bag!!


----------



## fyn72

Been loving using my graceful for work


----------



## Sunshine mama

fyn72 said:


> Been loving using my graceful for work
> 
> View attachment 5248698


I love how the pink bandeau repeats the interior color.


----------



## 23adeline

Xmas animations MPA


----------



## mrslkc23

I'm not a backpack person but this PSM grew on me and have been in my bag rotations lately!


----------



## Sunshine mama

mrslkc23 said:


> I'm not a backpack person but this PSM grew on me and have been in my bag rotations lately!
> 
> View attachment 5249076


Really cute together!!


----------



## LL777

Pochette Métis in mono


----------



## EJsMommy1

carrying super light today with this little beauty ❤️


----------



## Aliluvlv

Doing some early holiday shopping and getting those snow tires put on. Happy Weekend!


----------



## Bec Loves Bags

My perfect MIF peanut butter nugget shining in the sun


----------



## Bumbles

Bec Loves Bags said:


> My perfect MIF peanut butter nugget shining in the sun
> View attachment 5249334


I love this psm backpack and especially in reverse. It’s like Reese peanut butter cup!


----------



## MeepMeep67

23adeline said:


> Xmas animations MPA
> View attachment 5249068


 SO cute and fresh!


mrslkc23 said:


> I'm not a backpack person but this PSM grew on me and have been in my bag rotations lately!
> 
> View attachment 5249076


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5249331
> 
> Doing some early holiday shopping and getting those snow tires put on. Happy Weekend!



I adore this red barrel bag — cute paired with your mono key pouch


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> I adore this red barrel bag — cute paired with your mono key pouch


Thank you M! I kind of forgot I had it but surprisingly fits the key pouch and phone so makes for a great quick grab and go bag.


----------



## 23adeline

Capucines Mini with pochette Coussin chain


----------



## Cathindy

Sunshine mama said:


> PA and mini pochette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5247304



I did not know this PA existed, how stunning they look together


----------



## Sunshine mama

My everyday SLGs.


----------



## Bec Loves Bags

Sunshine mama said:


> My everyday SLGs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5254049


I love your shearling bag! Such an adorable little nugget, and perfect for fall and winter!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Bec Loves Bags said:


> I love your shearling bag! Such an adorable little nugget, and perfect for fall and winter!


Thank you so much.  I think so too.


----------



## 23adeline

Japanese Cruiser


----------



## WinSailor

Casual Friday with my Odeon MM!


----------



## Cathindy

Felicie came to the store with me today


----------



## 23adeline

Multicolor Mini Speedy


----------



## fyn72

Went to a car show in my 68 Camaro today so Favorite today as it’s an easy light crossbody bag


----------



## Sunshine mama

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5249331
> 
> Doing some early holiday shopping and getting those snow tires put on. Happy Weekend!


I returned this red cutie because I received a crooked one. I should have tried for another! It's so cute!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Sunshine mama said:


> I returned this red cutie because I received a crooked one. I should have tried for another! It's so cute!


Awww that's too bad! You have the ultimate cutie pink barrel bag though.   I don't usually go for red (huge exception is @Iamminda perfect Ms. Scarlet) but every now and then it's a fun bag to grab especially around certain holidays.


----------



## hoopsie

This little one - i like to give my bags a quick sanitise mist and wipe before packing away, so this is it having a little "air" before i replace in wardrobe and decide which to use for next weekend.  We went to my daughters' ski/board lessons this morning so i just used it as a wallet.


----------



## hoopsie

i love the recent posts!   some fabulous old and new styles.


----------



## _vee

Cathindy said:


> Felicie came to the store with me today
> View attachment 5255002


Love your Felicie! So pretty


----------



## _vee

23adeline said:


> Cluny Mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5248157


Love this bag and your accessories. So pretty


----------



## 23adeline

Speedy BB with Coussin BB gold chain and petite malle Souple strap


----------



## 23adeline

Watercolor Keepall Xs


----------



## diva7633

coldbrewcoffeekate said:


> Etain twist with strap from another twist
> 
> View attachment 5064960


I love this. Do you have a Métis? Is the normal twist strap longer than Métis?


----------



## diva7633

ireneeguz said:


> Running errands with my neonoe beauty today. Love the subtle gleam of her GHW against the black!
> 
> View attachment 5231800


Hi! How has the west been on this bag?


----------



## bfly

Getting Thanksgiving meal with my beloved speedy 30 and logomania.


----------



## mrslkc23

Boulogne and RCP with me today 



Hope all our TPF US friends had a wonderdul Thanksgiving


----------



## fyn72

mrslkc23 said:


> Boulogne and RCP with me today
> View attachment 5259355
> 
> 
> Hope all our TPF US friends had a wonderdul Thanksgiving


Beautiful @mrslkc23 How are you liking it? I asked a couple of people who have it and no response. Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## mrslkc23

fyn72 said:


> Beautiful @mrslkc23 How are you liking it? I asked a couple of people who have it and no response. Happy Thanksgiving!


Hi Fyn, I've been enjoying the boulogne quite a lot because it is roomy enough for my needs and I find it very comfortable to use. It is smooshy enough to conform to the body when worn crossbody, unlike the Alma bb that I always need to adjust as it sits in an awkward way. But my favorite wear for the boulogne is as a shoulder bag, strap at the shortest setting - perfect length and very easy access in the bag  

Which color are you considering to get?


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Sunshine mama said:


> The SLGs will go back in the bag.
> View attachment 5096247


OMG I used to have this exact Chanel bag. I loved it, but I sold it. I regret that so much. It was 20 years ago.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Mid Century Gal said:


> OMG I used to have this exact Chanel bag. I loved it, but I sold it. I regret that so much. It was 20 years ago.


Thank you! 
I really like the way the zipper opens. I can just leave it open a little bit on both sides and go in and out of the the bag.
When I saw it from several youtubers, I immediately fell in love!


----------



## jelly-baby

mrslkc23 said:


> Hi Fyn, I've been enjoying the boulogne quite a lot because it is roomy enough for my needs and I find it very comfortable to use. It is smooshy enough to conform to the body when worn crossbody, unlike the Alma bb that I always need to adjust as it sits in an awkward way. But my favorite wear for the boulogne is as a shoulder bag, strap at the shortest setting - perfect length and very easy access in the bag
> 
> Which color are you considering to get?
> 
> View attachment 5260165



I really love this bag and would definitely have bought if it had been in stock but I went for the MWT bumbag instead. I also love ‘smooshy’ bags that mould to your body and, as you said, this is why the Alma bb has never worked for me. Looks great on a short strap length too. I think we get so focussed on crossbody sometimes that we forget about how great a shoulder bag can be.


----------



## fyn72

mrslkc23 said:


> Hi Fyn, I've been enjoying the boulogne quite a lot because it is roomy enough for my needs and I find it very comfortable to use. It is smooshy enough to conform to the body when worn crossbody, unlike the Alma bb that I always need to adjust as it sits in an awkward way. But my favorite wear for the boulogne is as a shoulder bag, strap at the shortest setting - perfect length and very easy access in the bag
> 
> Which color are you considering to get?
> 
> View attachment 5260165


Thank you so much! I'm not sure , the black does look nice!


----------



## viewwing

My most convenient bag to use!


----------



## MeepMeep67

I love my boybag that I bought last time I was in Paris


----------



## 23adeline

BTP Tiny Backpack


----------



## viewwing

Little fella goes out today


----------



## MooMooVT

MeepMeep67 said:


> I love my boybag that I bought last time I was in Paris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5260672


I love this bag! I've considered it instead of the bumbag. Is the strap longer than the bumbag, if you happen to know? I'm 5'9" size 8 and find the bumbag strap a little short. Doable, but short. Enjoy!


----------



## 23adeline

LVxNBA Handle Trunk


----------



## 23adeline

Custom painted mini speedy


----------



## MeepMeep67

MooMooVT said:


> I love this bag! I've considered it instead of the bumbag. Is the strap longer than the bumbag, if you happen to know? I'm 5'9" size 8 and find the bumbag strap a little short. Doable, but short. Enjoy!


Thank you!  I tried the bumbag on (It looked big/awkward in me. 5'4" size 8 140 lbs) Then I put the Avenue Sling on and both the CA and DH said that one! DH said that bag is you and you have nothing like it.  Its slim, the bumbag was bulky.  I still love this bag. I carry it in front, you can carry it on the back as well. Front carry is so comfortable, its streamline and easy to get in to.  It feels like a part of me.  But I still want a Bumbag and will get one.  I think because this is from the men's collection it has a generous strap length; longest is 39". If I let it all the way out, it hangs really far down on me, bottom of bag is at my hip.


----------



## MeepMeep67

23adeline said:


> Custom painted mini speedy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5262238


That is beautiful!!


----------



## TangerineKandy

Pochette Metis and Coach Kia tote riding with me today. New work duo. I found my neverfull mm was just a touch too loud for work. The Kia tote is _almost _the same size.


----------



## TangerineKandy

SLI1 said:


> Great thread but ladies be aware of your surroundings especially when you stop at red lights or stop signs. Thieves are knocking passenger windows of lone female drivers because they know the handbag is likely riding shotgun.


I just noticed this in my most recent photo! My passenger door is almost always locked and today it wasn't!


----------



## 23adeline

W tote BB


----------



## MooMooVT

MeepMeep67 said:


> Thank you!  I tried the bumbag on (It looked big/awkward in me. 5'4" size 8 140 lbs) Then I put the Avenue Sling on and both the CA and DH said that one! DH said that bag is you and you have nothing like it.  Its slim, the bumbag was bulky.  I still love this bag. I carry it in front, you can carry it on the back as well. Front carry is so comfortable, its streamline and easy to get in to.  It feels like a part of me.  But I still want a Bumbag and will get one.  I think because this is from the men's collection it has a generous strap length; longest is 39". If I let it all the way out, it hangs really far down on me, bottom of bag is at my hip.


Thank you! This is so helpful! I'll try this on next time I'm in the store.


----------



## 23adeline

Twist mm + Capucines strap


----------



## Loriad

Quick evening errand with the Double Zip Pochette!


----------



## 23adeline

Capucines BB


----------



## Loriad

23adeline said:


> Capucines BB
> View attachment 5264849


Beautiful color combo!


----------



## Bec Loves Bags

Peanut butter nugget with a peanut butter strap


----------



## 23adeline

Me and multicolor mini speedy and Crafty shoes


----------



## Aliluvlv

Quick target run today with Vivienne. Hope everyone is having a nice weekend!


----------



## Louisgyal37

Siena’s first day out


----------



## 23adeline

Nano Noe Tahitienne


----------



## mrslkc23

Ms. Classic Speedy 30 getting some love recently. 14 years old and still looking gorgeous


----------



## 23adeline

City Steamer Mini, WC PV and keepall keyring and Coussin chain 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Multicolor Blanc Speedy Mini


----------



## jelly-baby

Happy days with my PSM. 
Pondering on which bag charm to buy…


----------



## fyn72

Montaigne today, work and then a quick trip to the city.


----------



## Sunshine mama

mrslkc23 said:


> Ms. Classic Speedy 30 getting some love recently. 14 years old and still looking gorgeous
> 
> View attachment 5269123


Oh I like the multiple puff look! They're so cute!! 
The colors remind me of Neapolitan ice cream.
And wow! The bag looks wonderful for being 14 years old! The patina is gorgeous.  How did you get this perfect patina?


----------



## mrslkc23

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh I like the multiple puff look! They're so cute!!
> The colors remind me of Neapolitan ice cream.
> And wow! The bag looks wonderful for being 14 years old! The patina is gorgeous.  How did you get this perfect patina?


Thank you!! 
Admittedly it didn't get much use over the years and only got the light of day whenever it got aired out of the dustbag. I now kind of like a vachetta with darker patina than this so I plan to use more now and store in my glass display cabinet rather than in a dustbag + dark closet


----------



## Iamminda

Added a leather top handle — and loving how easy it is to grab and go with this one .   Have a good weekend


----------



## Vanlovpurse

My Pochette Métis in empriente noir.


----------



## 23adeline

Mini Boite Chapeau + Party Palm Spring + Crafty open back sneakers + me


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Added a leather top handle — and loving how easy it is to grab and go with this one .   Have a good weekend
> 
> 
> View attachment 5271492


Oh. It's so fresh and I really like it as a V in the front.  It's very under the radar this way. Clever!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Mini Boite Chapeau + Party Palm Spring + Crafty open back sneakers + me
> View attachment 5271640


Lv x 3!!!(according to what I can see from the picture)


----------



## Sunshine mama

Vanlovpurse said:


> My Pochette Métis in empriente noir.


SLEEK × sexxxxy!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh. It's so fresh and I really like it as a V in the front.  It's very under the radar this way. Clever!!!



Thanks SSSSSM .  This leather handle is better for grabbing than the original short chain handle there.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Thanks SSSSSM .  This leather handle is better for grabbing than the original short chain handle there.


I LOVE the leather handle.  I thought it was part of the chain! Are you able to take the original strap off?


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> I LOVE the leather handle.  I thought it was part of the chain! Are you able to take the original strap off?



Thx. Mine came with the non-removable short chain strap attached as shown and a removable NeoNoe black leather strap.  I picked this style of Twist because the sliding chain strap that most Twists come with (while pretty) drives me crazy  (I really disliked that about my Reissues as well).  I know that the regular chain strap of most Twists can be removed and disassembled  like you mentioned but I didn’t know that till after I got this one.  I got this leather top handle from Mautto.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Thx. Mine came with the non-removable short chain strap attached as shown and a removable NeoNoe black leather strap.  I picked this style of Twist because the sliding chain strap that most Twists come with (while pretty) drives me crazy  (I really disliked that about my Reissues as well).  I know that the regular chain strap of most Twists can be removed and disassembled  like you mentioned but I didn’t know that till after I got this one.  I got this leather top handle from Mautto.


Oh so the non removable short chain strap is decorative,  and can be used as a top handle if you don't add your own top handle?


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh so the non removable short chain strap is decorative,  and can be used as a top handle if you don't add your own top handle?



I think so although I don’t know how strong it is.  I tried carrying it like that briefly once or twice but didn’t like the feel of the metal chain handle on my hand especially on a heavier bag like this one.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> I think so although I don’t know how strong it is.  I tried carrying it like that briefly once or twice but didn’t like the feel of the metal chain handle on a heavier bag like this one.


Would you say using the bag with the clasp in a V position is safe for longterm use? I really like it as a V in the front.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Would you say using the bag with the clasp in a V position is safe for longterm use? I really like it as a V in the front.



I love the way the V looks as well but I usually turn it/lock it for security reason.  (I left it as a “V” for this pic ).  Hard to know if any long term effect of leaving it unlocked as a “V”.  Maybe the inner leather edges on the flap around the “V” cutout might wear out a little from flapping around due to the flap not being securedly locked?  (Hope that makes sense?)


----------



## fyn72

Graceful pm today


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Added a leather top handle — and loving how easy it is to grab and go with this one .   Have a good weekend
> 
> 
> View attachment 5271492


Wow that looks perfect M!


----------



## Bec Loves Bags

Both little and bigger bags today for quick chores and going to the office.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Bec Loves Bags said:


> Both little and bigger bags today for quick chores and going to the office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5272812


May I ask what the fluffy one is called?


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Wow that looks perfect M!



Thank you A


----------



## Bec Loves Bags

Sunshine mama said:


> May I ask what the fluffy one is called?


It is the Elleme Raisin in the amber color. I got her from Niemen Marcus during the cyber week sales and this was actually her maiden trip! I so wanted something warm and fluffy for winter, and after much searching through all the fluffy bags I could find with the google I finally stumbled upon this one and I love her!


----------



## Iamminda

Bec Loves Bags said:


> Both little and bigger bags today for quick chores and going to the office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5272812



I love the fluffy bag .  Looks good paired with your utility pouch!


----------



## Bec Loves Bags

Iamminda said:


> I love the fluffy bag .  Looks good paired with your utility pouch!


Thank you   They are a good team!


----------



## Bumbles

Bec Loves Bags said:


> Both little and bigger bags today for quick chores and going to the office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5272812


Gorgeous combo! I love fluffy shearling bags too. So hard to find a pretty one though. Yours is lovely, and the utility bag is so cute. Do you get much use out of it? Do you enjoy it?


----------



## Victoria11Gliss11

My brand new to me Rayures Noé.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Victoria11Gliss11 said:


> My brand new to me Rayures Noé.


I love this design! Do they still make it or is this preloved?


----------



## Bec Loves Bags

Bumbles said:


> Gorgeous combo! I love fluffy shearling bags too. So hard to find a pretty one though. Yours is lovely, and the utility bag is so cute. Do you get much use out of it? Do you enjoy it?


Thank you Bumbles  . I reach for my Utility bag a lot (probably my most used bag over the summer!). The chain is way more substantial than the one that comes with the multipochette and it has clips, so I use it all the time with other pieces; and it only has a teeny bit of vachetta on the tabs on the side of the bag and ends of the strap, which is manageable for me given that I am a nervous nelly about vachetta in general . It fits a good number of things for running errands (phone, mask, cards and money in small kirigami, keys and car fob, and I can squeeze my sunglasses in but they overlap my phone a little bit). I am a crossbody bag person, and it really does work for me!


----------



## lemondln

Bec Loves Bags said:


> It is the Elleme Raisin in the amber color. I got her from Niemen Marcus during the cyber week sales and this was actually her maiden trip! I so wanted something warm and fluffy for winter, and after much searching through all the fluffy bags I could find with the google I finally stumbled upon this one and I love her!


Fluffy bag is so cute


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Here's my beautiful Noe with its brand new vachetta. I'm so excited. It's like having a brand new bag, but it's from 1998.


----------



## jelly-baby

Bec Loves Bags said:


> Both little and bigger bags today for quick chores and going to the office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5272812




Love this!   Can I ask, do you know if the key pouch or a Zoe wallet would fit the front pocket?


----------



## Victoria11Gliss11

Mid Century Gal said:


> I love this design! Do they still make it or is this preloved?


Thank you! Its preloved. I believe they only made this bag in 2011-2012. I hunted for one for months.


----------



## 23adeline

Dora BB


----------



## Bec Loves Bags

jelly-baby said:


> Love this!   Can I ask, do you know if the key pouch or a Zoe wallet would fit the front pocket?


Unfortunately I don’t have either of those SLGs to definitively check, but my small kirigami is an easy fit in the front square pocket, and my Kate Spade Spencer Coin Cardholder (which is 3.1” x 4.1”, so larger than the Zoe) also fits easily in that front square pocket with cards and coins in it, and either horizontally or vertically!


----------



## WinSailor

Neonoe in Epi!


----------



## mrslkc23

Noe bb with me in the passenger seat  first day out after getting back from repairs. 

I had the top leather trip replaced at the boutique few weeks ago and have been sunning that part to catch up on color as the rest of bag. Is the difference in shade still looking very odd? I'm not sure if it will ever catch up but I am so hoping it will! Any tips apart from sunning is appreciated


----------



## lemondln

mrslkc23 said:


> Noe bb with me in the passenger seat  first day out after getting back from repairs.
> 
> I had the top leather trip replaced at the boutique few weeks ago and have been sunning that part to catch up on color as the rest of bag. Is the difference in shade still looking very odd? I'm not sure if it will ever catch up but I am so hoping it will! Any tips apart from sunning is appreciated
> 
> View attachment 5274069




Love how you dress up your noe bb


----------



## jelly-baby

Bec Loves Bags said:


> Unfortunately I don’t have either of those SLGs to definitively check, but my small kirigami is an easy fit in the front square pocket, and my Kate Spade Spencer Coin Cardholder (which is 3.1” x 4.1”, so larger than the Zoe) also fits easily in that front square pocket with cards and coins in it, and either horizontally or vertically!



Perfect! Sounds like it might work. If only it were in stock!


----------



## Loriad




----------



## luvspurses

WinSailor said:


> Neonoe in Epi!
> View attachment 5273733


very sleek and classic. nice!


----------



## mrslkc23

lemondln said:


> Love how you dress up your noe bb


Thank you!


----------



## Madrye28

luvspurses said:


> very sleek and classic. nice!


100% agreed. My absolute favorite Neonoe. Underrated by a mile!


----------



## sdkitty




----------



## bfly

Went to pick up my po bandeau with my wah tp26.


----------



## Louisgyal37

Can’t wait til she tans


----------



## MeepMeep67

Me and Loop shopped at Whole Foods, had to grab lunch while I was there.  Hubby's Birthday tomorrow, hes coming home after a 5 day shift from the fire dept! They are so short handed. Got his favorite fruit tart


----------



## fibbi

bfly said:


> Went to pick up my po bandeau with my wah tp26.
> View attachment 5285721


I have the same TP26!


----------



## 23adeline




----------



## 23adeline

Keepall xs Sunset
	

		
			
		

		
	



Easy Pouch & Micro Speedy


----------



## Cathindy

23adeline said:


> Keepall xs Sunset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5293853
> 
> Easy Pouch & Micro Speedy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5293854



Love how you did the chain on the Easy Pouch!


----------



## bagwhore808

Running errands with this beauty


----------



## missconvy

The fave. Getting a pochette Métis this week and she’s in danger of being dethroned


----------



## TangerineKandy

missconvy said:


> The fave. Getting a pochette Métis this week and she’s in danger of being dethroned
> View attachment 5294207


Which pochette metis did you choose?!


----------



## WinSailor

Joining in on the Pochette Metis love. This is one of my favorite bags ever!


----------



## mrslkc23

WinSailor said:


> Joining in on the Pochette Metis love. This is one of my favorite bags ever!
> 
> View attachment 5294537


Very pretty and deep embossing on your piece


----------



## 23adeline

Cathindy said:


> Love how you did the chain on the Easy Pouch!


The chain is too long, so I looped it as double chain , I did that to my Troca too, I use the chain as top handle ,if the chain is too long, it doesn’t serve the purpose


----------



## missconvy

TangerineKandy said:


> Which pochette metis did you choose?!


The reverse! Tried to find one in NYC last weekend and then tried to stalk the LV website for a couple days. Gave up and bought one on Fashionphile lol


----------



## sdkitty

sdkitty said:


> View attachment 5284537


thank you for alll the likes.....I hadn't realized I was posting in the LV forum


----------



## Sunshine mama

Speedy 20


----------



## MeepMeep67

Sunshine mama said:


> Speedy 20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5294883


So pretty with pearls!!  
This is such a perfect bag!! I love mine (and my Pochette Metis' the other perfect bag)


----------



## Sunshine mama

MeepMeep67 said:


> So pretty with pearls!!
> This is such a perfect bag!! I love mine (and my Pochette Metis' the other perfect bag)


Thank you.  I agree!


----------



## Louisgyal37

2013 NF GM(Fuchsia not Pivoine) First time seeing daylight lol


----------



## tere8

Louisgyal37 said:


> 2013 NF GM(Fuchsia not Pivoine) First time seeing daylight lol
> View attachment 5296603


I've been seeing people carry Mono with beautiful patina developed on the trim and handles. The bag looks stunning. Love it!


----------



## bagwhore808

23adeline said:


> View attachment 5290384
> View attachment 5290380
> View attachment 5290381
> View attachment 5290382
> View attachment 5290383
> View attachment 5290385
> View attachment 5290387
> View attachment 5290388
> View attachment 5290389
> View attachment 5290390
> View attachment 5290391
> View attachment 5290386


Love the collection!


----------



## bagwhore808

missconvy said:


> The fave. Getting a pochette Métis this week and she’s in danger of being dethroned
> View attachment 5294207


Yasss!!!


----------



## Louisgyal37




----------



## antreyes03

My Petit Noé!


----------



## tere8

The month of the bag-Petite Noe! Taking it out for shopping today.


----------



## Donauwaller

23adeline said:


> Keepall xs Sunset
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5293853
> 
> Easy Pouch & Micro Speedy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5293854


This Easy Pouch is absolutely gorgeous - would you mind to share what fits inside (saw it on the shelf at LV, looks so tiny...)


----------



## 23adeline

Donauwaller said:


> This Easy Pouch is absolutely gorgeous - would you mind to share what fits inside (saw it on the shelf at LV, looks so tiny...)


Yes, it’s tiny. It fits 2 card holders, car key , lipstick and a pack of tissue paper, the things that I highlighted in the pic .


----------



## MrsSlocomb

I was hesitant to get this, but its so unique combined with the care-free-ness of the epi leather, I think this might be my go to black bag


----------



## 23adeline

Pochette Coussin 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Speedy BB LVxLOL


----------



## Loriad

Had to go to the office today, so my trusty Raspail came with me. I love this bag. It's roomy and the quality and look of the canvas is beautiful!


----------



## 23adeline

Game On Vanity blanc


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Game On Vanity blanc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5301577


I am liking this bag more and more!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Speedy 20


----------



## 23adeline

Pink denim Nano Speedy
	

		
			
		

		
	



Since1859 Capucines Mini


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Pink denim Nano Speedy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5303785
> 
> Since1859 Capucines Mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5303786


Your pink denim Speedy looks extra cute with the charm! They're perfect together.


----------



## MKB0925

Bringing an old friend out with me.....Marylebone PM


----------



## Melli12

With my new favorite bag which is best for cold and rainy weather


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Still rolling with epi Alma noir


----------



## missconvy

Target drive up


----------



## 23adeline

Yesterday ,Petite Sac Plat to carry 2 card holders, car key and a pack of tissue paper , and Keepall Keyring to carry hand sanitizer 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Today , everything fits in Keepall xs, the baby keepall keyring is just a display


----------



## deanomatter

My good ‘ol Speedy 30 is on passanger seat today with me today


----------



## fibbi

deanomatter said:


> My good ‘ol Speedy 30 is on passanger seat today with me today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5306566


Love how you accessorize the bag! I especially love the guitar strap would you mind to share where you get it? THx!


----------



## deanomatter

fibbi said:


> Love how you accessorize the bag! I especially love the guitar strap would you mind to share where you get it? THx!


Thank You     No , not at all Itsfrom Shein.com , its called Colorblock Geometric Pattern Bag Strap


----------



## 23adeline

Yellow Keepall XS


----------



## THE_Lena

deanomatter said:


> Thank You     No , not at all Itsfrom Shein.com , its called Colorblock Geometric Pattern Bag Strap


So cute! I just ordered one!


----------



## lemondln

BTP kirigami pochette with me to drop off return mail and went to the nearest mall.


----------



## Cathindy

Escale Double Zip accompanying me to the dentist. Love how casual and organized this little bag is.


----------



## n4n6906

First outing with my Beaubourg MM. Yes, the leather is all that and more.


----------



## LL777

This week


----------



## 23adeline

Me and Bella with tiger charm


----------



## lemondln

Mix and match, driving to inlaws house for chinese new year dinner.

p.s. there is a roasted duck under the seat,


----------



## fibbi

Odeon tote mm with fendi tiger wrappy


----------



## 23adeline

Me & Capucines BB


----------



## Georgee girl

Testing out the newbie today!


----------



## LL777

This week’s companion


----------



## kcd1695

I’m taking my Dragon Fruit Alma bb out for the first time! I’m loving the color, especially on a cold grey New England day!


----------



## 23adeline

Nigo Keepall xs 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Alma BB and me 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Denim Rose Nano Speedy


----------



## Jeepgurl76




----------



## 23adeline

Keepall xs + keepall keyring + trio pouch strap and silver chain
	

		
			
		

		
	




Pink pouch & RCP of Trio pouch + Pochette Coussin chain


----------



## deanomatter

Sun is shining , Im finally out from 2 long weeks of isolation with all of the family members ( Im surprised that actually we managed not to kill eachother  ) and taking her for short lunch date with a friend . Her first outing of all since I bought her in Dec 21


----------



## 23adeline

Nano Speedy is having many companions today


----------



## 23adeline

Dauphine Mini 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Alma BB and Trio Mini icons Alma 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
BTF Tiny Backpack


----------



## lemondln

23adeline said:


> Dauphine Mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5328577
> 
> Alma BB and Trio Mini icons Alma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5328578
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTF Tiny Backpack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5328579




Dauphine Mini is so pretty and yummy like caramel


----------



## Stefana

23adeline said:


> Dauphine Mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5328577
> 
> Alma BB and Trio Mini icons Alma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5328578
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTF Tiny Backpack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5328579


The Dauphine is gorgeous❤️


----------



## 23adeline

Capucines BB


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Galliera PM


----------



## mrslkc23

Jeepgurl76 said:


> Galliera PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5331543


Gorgeous! So nice to see a Galliera in action and in such a pristine condition! Did you have an all leather replacement for it?


----------



## 23adeline

Speedy 20
	

		
			
		

		
	



In The Loop Trio Pouch 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Vertical Box Trunk and Noe
	

		
			
		

		
	



Capucines BB


----------



## Jeepgurl76

mrslkc23 said:


> Gorgeous! So nice to see a Galliera in action and in such a pristine condition! Did you have an all leather replacement for it?


Thank you! I didn’t have the leather replaced, I found the bag on Fashionphile in practically new condition.


----------



## 23adeline

Speedy Mini Multicolor


----------



## 23adeline

Speedy Mini multicolor Blanc ‘s turn today


----------



## fyn72

Very wet and soggy in Brisbane so DE it is


----------



## Cathindy

Loop accompanied me to pick up my new bag


----------



## Cathindy

My latest treasure


----------



## Grande Latte

Cathindy said:


> My latest treasure
> View attachment 5337123


I love this piece. Does it hold a lot? Size similar to pochette accessoires?


----------



## Cathindy

Grande Latte said:


> I love this piece. Does it hold a lot? Size similar to pochette accessoires?



Thankyou!  Unfortunately it’s really small. It holds less then a Felicie and PA. I can only fit my iPhone XR, pocket organiser and car keys. I think if I would switch my pocket organiser for a key pouch or card holder it will clear up some space for a few small items like a lipstick, perfume sample and lipliner. For me the size is okay since I only carry 3 things daily.


----------



## 23adeline

Mini Soft Trunk and Keepall charm , my another expensive hand sanitiser case


----------



## Purse Chakra

The sun finally appeared this weekend where I live—its rays have not been out and about much for the last couple of weeks.


----------



## 23adeline

My favourite 3 years old City Steamer Mini in my 13 years old car


----------



## brnicutie

23adeline said:


> My favourite 3 years old City Steamer Mini in my 13 years old car
> View attachment 5340106


That car is 13 years old? It's so clean. My car is a few years old and is way dirtier.  Nice bag by the way.


----------



## 23adeline

brnicutie said:


> That car is 13 years old? It's so clean. My car is a few years old and is way dirtier.  Nice bag by the way.


Yes, grey colour leather seats are easy to take care 
This city steamer is my first mini bag but it’s actually not that Mini, I love the size


----------



## Bumbles

23adeline said:


> Mini Soft Trunk and Keepall charm , my another expensive hand sanitiser case
> View attachment 5337514


Too cute!


----------



## vsmr

Running some “errands”


----------



## PF2010

LL777 said:


> This week’s companion
> 
> View attachment 5316062


Been eyeing this bag. Is this the PM size? Trying to figure out which size to get!


----------



## 23adeline

Papillon Trunk


----------



## LL777

PF2010 said:


> Been eyeing this bag. Is this the PM size? Trying to figure out which size to get!


This is the MM size. This is my work bag, the size is comparable to the Speed 30 but it’s very elegant and opening is much bigger if it makes any sense. I like it a lot.


----------



## Louisgyal37

Oldie but goodie..


----------



## Bec Loves Bags

My passangers are in the sun as Spring arrived today! (At least we should have a couple of days of Spring…then we might be in Winter #2 for a couple of days…)


----------



## Vanlovpurse

My MWT bumbag. I am trying to use it more now a days to get used to of it. Loving it so far.


----------



## Cab2407

EpiFanatic said:


> My sweet black speedy 20.  It’s been a long time since I’ve felt this way about a bag but I am so in love.
> 
> View attachment 5214339


I’m debating purchasing! How’s the wear and tear and are you still in love?


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Papillon Trunk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5341028


Omg so cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

kcd1695 said:


> I’m taking my Dragon Fruit Alma bb out for the first time! I’m loving the color, especially on a cold grey New England day!
> 
> View attachment 5318496


It's so pretty!!! Did you get it before the lettuce increase?


----------



## Bumbles

Vanlovpurse said:


> My MWT bumbag. I am trying to use it more now a days to get used to of it. Loving it so far.
> 
> View attachment 5341442


This is such a great bag and in mwt too! So wish I had gotten it too


----------



## pmburk

Flower Hobo.


----------



## 23adeline

My first Capucines BB


----------



## kcd1695

Sunshine mama said:


> It's so pretty!!! Did you get it before the lettuce increase?


Thank you! I got just before the increase (which I hadn't realized was coming!).


----------



## 23adeline

This tiny Twist Mini Crafty is finally going out


----------



## Sunshine mama

kcd1695 said:


> Thank you! I got just before the increase (which I hadn't realized was coming!).


Omg! Auto correct mistake. 
Lettuce----> price!!!


----------



## kcd1695

Sunshine mama said:


> Omg! Auto correct mistake.
> Lettuce----> price!!!



I kind of loved the lettuce increase  I definitely knew what you meant!


----------



## LL777

Brand new car brand new bag


----------



## ChampagneandChakras

kcd1695 said:


> I kind of loved the lettuce increase  I definitely knew what you meant!


Me too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

kcd1695 said:


> I kind of loved the lettuce increase  I definitely knew what you meant!


Hahaha thank you!


----------



## Purselve11

Sunshine mama said:


> Omg! Auto correct mistake.
> Lettuce----> price!!!


I thought you intentionally used the word lettuce to replace an expletive word to describe the ridiculous price increase.


----------



## 23adeline

OTG pm and speedy charm


----------



## Grande Latte

LL777 said:


> Brand new car brand new bag


Wow. You have a fondness for hobo bags. The odeon is lovely, so is the one in your avatar.


----------



## Reamie

Possibly my favourite out today, effortless and a workhorse! She’s going to the spa soon for a refresh so I’ve had her out a lot!


----------



## TresGriffin

My Brazza and Key Cles along with a Coach portfolio that I received for Christmas years ago when I was in college. Had some documents to put in the mail and since it’s raining cats and dogs in Atlanta right now, figured this would be a nice “protector” for them.


----------



## lemondln

Grocery shopping with my new-to-me spontini


----------



## Sunshine mama

lemondln said:


> Grocery shopping with my new-to-me spontini
> 
> View attachment 5347437


This is such a cute and unique bag!


----------



## lemondln

Sunshine mama said:


> This is such a cute and unique bag!


Thank you  SM


----------



## fyn72

For ages I wasn’t loving the Neverfull, one reason the thin straps and I had shoulder problems but now I’ve starting using again and fallen in love finally


----------



## fyn72

lemondln said:


> Grocery shopping with my new-to-me spontini
> 
> View attachment 5347437


Love it! It looks like a new one since they’ve been making more vintage looking bags recently. Amazing and better quality than the new bags and I bet much cheaper!


----------



## 23adeline

Pochette Metis


----------



## Sunshine mama

fyn72 said:


> For ages I wasn’t loving the Neverfull, one reason the thin straps and I had shoulder problems but now I’ve starting using again and fallen in love finally
> View attachment 5347642


It's a good thing you didn't sell it at the time you didn't like it!


----------



## 23adeline

Rendezvous


----------



## 23adeline

Speedy BB Ink


----------



## deanomatter

fyn72 said:


> For ages I wasn’t loving the Neverfull, one reason the thin straps and I had shoulder problems but now I’ve starting using again and fallen in love finally
> View attachment 5347642


Same here , I bought it and the first 5 weeks she just stand in the closet . Here is her maiden voyage last week     Slowwwlyy began to love her .. but not quite there yet


----------



## bagsamplified

deanomatter said:


> Same here , I bought it and the first 5 weeks she just stand in the closet . Here is her maiden voyage last week     Slowwwlyy began to love her .. but not quite there yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5349782


Love how you strapped her in! Congratulations!


----------



## WinSailor

My Eva has been getting passed over to some of my newer crossbody bags. I was actually thinking about selling her but brought her out for a quick CVS run and remembered why she’s still in my collection.


----------



## 23adeline

Coussin BB


----------



## Loriad

First day out with this bag and I love it already! Wondering why I was so late to the party! I almost missed it!


----------



## Sibelle

23adeline said:


> Rendezvous
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5348774


Gorgeous! This is one of the most beautiful LV bags I have ever seen! Sad that it was only a seasonal bag .


----------



## Sibelle

Used my lovely Alma PM today for a family visit.


----------



## handbagaddict80

Odeon PM was my Sunday funday companion.


----------



## 23adeline

Sibelle said:


> Gorgeous! This is one of the most beautiful LV bags I have ever seen! Sad that it was only a seasonal bag .


Thanks 
The plain versions are still available


----------



## 23adeline

Vanity pm & Palm Spring Bracelet


----------



## 23adeline

Trio pouch with white shoulder strap


----------



## Iamminda

S20 and Vivienne


----------



## Bumbles

Loriad said:


> First day out with this bag and I love it already! Wondering why I was so late to the party! I almost missed it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5351260


It looks stunning in your front seat! So glad you were able to get one. I think I may of missed out on this one. It’s hard to catch it in store to try before buying to make sure it suits and fits me well. Congrats on your beauty!


----------



## Bumbles

Iamminda said:


> S20 and Vivienne
> 
> 
> View attachment 5355349


Looks gorgeous! And the strap is perfect. Which one is it?


----------



## DrTr

Iamminda said:


> S20 and Vivienne
> 
> 
> View attachment 5355349


Gorgeous!  Really like the vachetta strap and of course Miss V!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks kindly ladies .  This is the Chiceco brand strap from Amazon (another member posted some pictures of it in the Clubhouse).  I like it enough since I alternate with a mono strap and others.



Bumbles said:


> Looks gorgeous! And the strap is perfect. Which one is it?





DrTr said:


> Gorgeous!  Really like the vachetta strap and of course Miss V!


----------



## Bumbles

Iamminda said:


> Thanks kindly ladies .  This is the Chiceco brand strap from Amazon (another member posted some pictures of it in the Clubhouse).  I like it enough since I alternate with a mono strap and others.


Thanks for sharing. I’m going to have to get this one for my speedy too. Could I trouble you for the direct link to the product so I can get the right one please. Also which clubhouse is it in? I think I may of missed it. It’s beautiful and a great alternative.


----------



## Iamminda

Bumbles said:


> Thanks for sharing. I’m going to have to get this one for my speedy too. Could I trouble you for the direct link to the product so I can get the right one please. Also which clubhouse is it in? I think I may of missed it. It’s beautiful and a great alternative.



No problem  — here’s the link.



			https://www.amazon.com/CHICECO-Replacement-Accessoires-Decoration-Accessories/dp/B08NV5G4ZZ/ref=sr_1_16?crid=3QRWXDELEPHJ9&keywords=louis+vuitton+straps+replacement&qid=1647586730&sprefix=Louis+Vuitton+strap%2Caps%2C151&sr=8-16
		


I had to return the first one I got because it had a couple very minor dark smudges (I am picky even at that price ) and the second one was fine.  It works for me since I don’t use this bag or this strap often.  I first saw pictures of the strap in the Speedy 20 Clubhouse.  I went back to look and found the member who posted the pictures ended up returning it — you can see her original pictures on page 82 of the Clubhouse. I don’t know if it’s hard to buy the LV version where you are like it is here. Good luck deciding


----------



## Bumbles

Iamminda said:


> No problem  — here’s the link.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/CHICECO-Replacement-Accessoires-Decoration-Accessories/dp/B08NV5G4ZZ/ref=sr_1_16?crid=3QRWXDELEPHJ9&keywords=louis+vuitton+straps+replacement&qid=1647586730&sprefix=Louis+Vuitton+strap%2Caps%2C151&sr=8-16
> 
> 
> 
> I had to return the first one I got because it had a couple very minor dark smudges (I am picky even at that price ) and the second one was fine.  It works for me since I don’t use this bag or this strap often.  I first saw pictures of the strap in the Speedy 20 Clubhouse.  I went back to look and found the member who posted the pictures ended up returning it — you can see her original pictures on page 82 of the Clubhouse. I don’t know if it’s hard to buy the LV version where you are like it is here. Good luck deciding


That’s great! I will check it out but glad it works for you and you like it. It looks to be a perfect match in the pics! I totally understand abt being picky. I’m like that too regardless of the price. We have to be happy with what we buy right?  I check everything to be sure it’s good! I can’t believe you managed to find the persons original post. The clubhouse is full of info and hard to fine the info after reading it once. You have a great memory! I’ve been doing some research on strap extenders so thought I would also get a generic strap at the same time. Yes, it’s hard to get the LV one here too. Isn’t everything hard to get or find? Hehe thank you for sharing your gorgeous Amazon strap with me! It helps a lot. This brand also puts it in a box and has a chain with it as well. Looks great!


----------



## Loriad

Double zip pochette with crossbody chain from Organize My Bag!


----------



## Bumbles

Loriad said:


> Double zip pochette with crossbody chain from Organize My Bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5356814


Looking very chic there dzp!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> S20 and Vivienne
> 
> 
> View attachment 5355349


I'm not sure if it's due to inflation,  but your balloon charm's cuteness on your Speedy 20 is sky high!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm not sure if it's due to inflation,  but your balloon charm's cuteness on your Speedy 20 is sky high!



Thanks SSSM  — yep, inflation is making everything sky high these days!!   (Felt like I won the lottery when I got gas today at $5.49 a gallon )


----------



## fyn72

Loriad said:


> Double zip pochette with crossbody chain from Organize My Bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5356814


Looks great, love it! Organizemybag have THE BEST chains!


----------



## shillinggirl88

Sibelle said:


> Used my lovely Alma PM today for a family visit.
> 
> View attachment 5352017


Love Alma!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Speedy 20


----------



## lemondln

Speedy 20  to pick up SB drinks


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> S20 and Vivienne
> 
> 
> View attachment 5355349


Omg I didn’t think it was possible to make this bag even cuter but you did M!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Me and my Milla out Sunday for a quick Target run.. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



and work today with Graceful


This has got to be one of the best bag purchases I’ve ever made, it’s super comfortable and light! Have a great week everyone!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks for the Speedy love A .  I am loving your beautiful DA items . — you are ready for some warm weather fun now.



Aliluvlv said:


> Me and my Milla out Sunday for a quick Target run..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5359642
> 
> and work today with Graceful
> View attachment 5359641
> 
> This has got to be one of the best bag purchases I’ve ever made, it’s super comfortable and light! Have a great week everyone!





Aliluvlv said:


> Omg I didn’t think it was possible to make this bag even cuter but you did M!


----------



## 23adeline

Spring Street


----------



## fyn72

First time out for Speedy 20


----------



## Bumbles

fyn72 said:


> First time out for Speedy 20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5361977


Gorgeous fyn! Twinning at least   Glad you managed to get one and before the PI too


----------



## fyn72

Bumbles said:


> Gorgeous fyn! Twinning at least   Glad you managed to get one and before the PI too


Thank you @Bumbles


----------



## 23adeline

This car interior matches my khaki keepall xs seal perfectly


----------



## missconvy

Pochette Métis reverse


----------



## keishapie1973

Speedy 25


----------



## 23adeline

Mirror Handle Trunk


----------



## TuppenceTommy

My lovely passeenger


----------



## Sibelle

Saturday shopping trip with my Pochette Metis.


----------



## dayna0808

How much was the double zip pochette before the increase? It’s so cute! Thinking of that over the pochette accessorie in azur.


----------



## Sunshine mama

My Alma BB


----------



## 23adeline

Today, new keepall xs gradient green 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Last Saturday, Keepall xs Nigo and WC keyring


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Purchased almost three years ago and her patina is coming in nicely


----------



## lemondln

Grocery shopping with Speedy 20 and key pouch
Love the red interior


----------



## 23adeline

Speedy 20 khaki


----------



## Loriad

Montsouris!


----------



## 23adeline

Another Spring in the city speedy 20


----------



## fyn72

Graceful PM today


----------



## Melli12

fyn72 said:


> Graceful PM today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5368387


The Graceful PM with that pink lining is so beautiful  it’s not available in Germany but only in beige but pink is a stunner!


----------



## 23adeline

Keepall xs gradient green again today


----------



## Louisgyal37

Tournelle pm


----------



## TomBentley94

23adeline said:


> My favourite 3 years old City Steamer Mini in my 13 years old car
> View attachment 5340106


gorgeous!


----------



## 23adeline

Trunk clutch & braided scarf chain bag charm on driver seat , not passenger seat


----------



## LulaLV

Took my new Alma BB on our first outing together yesterday. Safety first!!!


----------



## Loriad

Empreinte Montsouris, slightly wet from the April Wisconsin snow!


----------



## Sunshine mama

I'm holding my Petit Sac Plat on my lap.


----------



## Iamminda

23adeline said:


> Trunk clutch & braided scarf chain bag charm on driver seat , not passenger seat
> View attachment 5370313



Beautiful look Adeline — I love the Coussin chain  .  I have been wanting to do this on my silver Twist chain for awhile but can’t figure out what scarf to use.


----------



## MahoganyQT

My lovely Dauphine


----------



## lemondln

The last time using speedy B25 was more than 1 year ago, it is great for a day trip


----------



## melissatrv

23adeline said:


> Nigo Keepall xs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5319700
> 
> Alma BB and me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5319699
> 
> Denim Rose Nano Speedy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5319701


Wow!!! That Alma BB is TDF.  Wish they made more variations like that.


----------



## 23adeline

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful look Adeline — I love the Coussin chain  .  I have been wanting to do this on my silver Twist chain for awhile but can’t figure out what scarf to use.


Maybe you need to use a thinner scarf as the chain of twist is smaller


----------



## 23adeline

Speedy BB vachetta


----------



## 23adeline

Watercolor Watercolor


----------



## WinSailor

Mini Deauville for this gorgeous spring day!


----------



## 23adeline

Spring In The City Speedy 20 khaki


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Watercolor Watercolor
> View attachment 5372517


So darn cute!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Speedy BB vachetta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5371990


My love that got away!
If only I can get one at a decent price!!!!!


----------



## designerdiva40

Alma BB


----------



## 23adeline

Sunshine mama said:


> My love that got away!
> If only I can get one at a decent price!!!!!


Don’t give up, I wish you good luck


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Going thru some of my older bags lately and giving them some love. I forgot how easy the Delightful is to carry  She’s rocking my 21k coco scarf.


----------



## WinSailor

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Going thru some of my older bags lately and giving them some love. I forgot how easy the Delightful is to carry  She’s rocking my 21k coco scarf.
> 
> View attachment 5373446


I have the delightful too, thanks for the reminder to give this oldie some love.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

WinSailor said:


> I have the delightful too, thanks for the reminder to give this oldie some love.


You’re welcome! I’m trying to remember to appreciate all of my bags instead of collecting more and the older ones get used less! I’ve been carrying the delightful r for three days now and I love it all over again.


----------



## Loriad

Finally stopped raining/snowing so I switched back into the bumbag with a chain from Organize My Bag!


----------



## DrTr

Not exactly in her seat, but I love these :thru the car wash pics: the colors are like a rainbow!


----------



## azukitea

On my way to work


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Miss Artsy for the next few days.Feels weird without a scarf.


----------



## lipsticklatitude

23adeline said:


> Speedy BB vachetta
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5371990


Omg I would kill for this. I'm obsessed with vachetta


----------



## Sunshine mama

lipsticklatitude said:


> Omg I would kill for this. I'm obsessed with vachetta


Me too!


----------



## 23adeline

Bella


----------



## designerdiva40

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Going thru some of my older bags lately and giving them some love. I forgot how easy the Delightful is to carry  She’s rocking my 21k coco scarf.
> 
> View attachment 5373446


I have the GM version and never ever use it, it’s still like new but I can’t bear to part with it….. your pics made me want to carry this bag again


----------



## designerdiva40

23adeline said:


> Bella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5374437


Love this bag


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

designerdiva40 said:


> I have the GM version and never ever use it, it’s still like new but I can’t bear to part with it….. your pics made me want to carry this bag again


Ooooh I remember when the GMs were available. They were SUPER popular. I could never get one without paying a premium lol. Yes, show the GM some love!


----------



## 23adeline

Came home late just now , nano noe Tahitienne with now charm


----------



## Love_N_Lune

On my way to collect online order from in-store (yesterday). It was a beautiful day with no rain chances so I felt safe to bring out the Damier Azur  I like wearing it with the longer strap.


----------



## MeepMeep67

Loriad said:


> Empreinte Montsouris, slightly wet from the April Wisconsin snow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5370504


Love this bag!!  


DrTr said:


> Not exactly in her seat, but I love these :thru the car wash pics: the colors are like a rainbow!
> 
> View attachment 5373832


Great bag and photo.  Super cool back ground!!!!


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

jimmyshoogirl said:


> Going thru some of my older bags lately and giving them some love. I forgot how easy the Delightful is to carry  She’s rocking my 21k coco scarf.
> 
> View attachment 5373446


Lovely patina. I need to break out my azure delightful as well!


----------



## worty

Beautiful Sunday to run errands and be outside!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

It’s raining on and off today. Epi NF it is. Ootd is leopard bandeau


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> Lovely patina. I need to break out my azure delightful as well!


Thank you!!


----------



## 23adeline

The most beautiful ( in my eyes) and my only Cannes , the Giant Reverse Monogram Cannes


----------



## Iamminda

23adeline said:


> The most beautiful ( in my eyes) and my only Cannes , the Giant Reverse Monogram Cannes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377943



Lovely .  This may be my favorite way the reverse monogram is presented.  It doesn’t have any giant “LV” on it right?


----------



## 23adeline

Iamminda said:


> Lovely .  This may be my favorite way the reverse monogram is presented.  It doesn’t have any giant “LV” on it right?


You are right,no ‘LV’ it has the 2 round and 2 pointed monogram flowers only


----------



## Bumbles

23adeline said:


> The most beautiful ( in my eyes) and my only Cannes , the Giant Reverse Monogram Cannes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377943


I agree! Out of all the Cannes colour/patterns this by far is the prettiest and my favourite!     Shame it’s not available no more! It’s a gorgeous golden rice cooker!


----------



## 23adeline

Bumbles said:


> I agree! Out of all the Cannes colour/patterns this by far is the prettiest and my favourite!     Shame it’s not available no more! It’s a gorgeous golden rice cooker!


My most precious rice cooker, that’s why i hardly use it


----------



## TangerineKandy

Added my Catogram bandeau this morning!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

This was supposed to be her first day out but it started drizzling outside and she instantly went back in    Maybe next week


I replaced her with my Gucci Bourdeaux. The charm (really luggage tag) I got from Japan. For my oldie my mpa turned 11 this month! My Gucci is 12 or 13!


----------



## PinotHeels&Bags

TangerineKandy said:


> View attachment 5378122
> 
> Added my Catogram bandeau this morning!


Love the color combo!


----------



## 23adeline

Spring In The City Speedy 20 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Capucines bb


----------



## fyn72

Pochette Metis today


----------



## Loriad

South Bank Besace!


----------



## muggles

My DE neverfull and azur noe bb
Trying to decide if I will keep noe bb?
Just picked it up from post!


----------



## azukitea

Speedy 25B


----------



## Huyen818

My mini  
Nano noe.


----------



## 23adeline

Nano noe and noe charm


----------



## fyn72

Speedy 20 on the way to a family gathering for Easter


----------



## 23adeline

Onthego PM and new dumpling charm and new sunglasses


----------



## Cathindy

BTP Speedy went with me to the store to pick up this years summer collection


----------



## lemondln

Cathindy said:


> BTP Speedy went with me to the store to pick up this years summer collection
> View attachment 5384057




Love your BTP speedy25, the vachetta is so pretty


----------



## Cathindy

lemondln said:


> Love your BTP speedy25, the vachetta is so pretty



Thankyou!  I actually bought it preloved a month ago, had to hunt for ages to find one in pristine condition and for a reasonable price. The women I bought it from never used it so the vachetta is still like new. Never going to sell this beauty


----------



## 23adeline

Spring In The City Speedy 20 khaki/beige


----------



## ramona708

Cathindy said:


> Thankyou!  I actually bought it preloved a month ago, had to hunt for ages to find one in pristine condition and for a reasonable price. The women I bought it from never used it so the vachetta is still like new. Never going to sell this beauty


Hi Cathindy, can you tell if the hardware on this Speedy is different than on normal Speedys? Normally they are chipping, discoloring, mismatching gold tones etc…. On my Damier Ebene its crappy….
Once I heard the LE Speedys do have better, all shiny hardware?!? Thanks


----------



## ramona708

And of course, congrats to this stunning beauty


----------



## Cathindy

ramona708 said:


> Hi Cathindy, can you tell if the hardware on this Speedy is different than on normal Speedys? Normally they are chipping, discoloring, mismatching gold tones etc…. On my Damier Ebene its crappy….
> Once I heard the LE Speedys do have better, all shiny hardware?!? Thanks



I don’t own any other Speedy so I can’t compare for you, butttt, the first time I saw BTP Speedy I immediately noticed how super shiny the hardware is. I believe I even mentioned it in the reveal post in the EU Chatting thread. I zoomed in on two pictures I made where you can see the quality of the hardware. Hope it helps a bit


----------



## ramona708

Cathindy said:


> I don’t own any other Speedy so I can’t compare for you, butttt, the first time I saw BTP Speedy I immediately noticed how super shiny the hardware is. I believe I even mentioned it in the reveal post in the EU Chatting thread. I zoomed in on two pictures I made where you can see the quality of the hardware. Hope it helps a bit
> View attachment 5385288
> View attachment 5385289


Oh yes thanks hun!! That helps a lot! Just look at the „normal“ hardware on mine… a mix of mat and shiny, chipping and even getting silver. Looks like a  
I would never buy a normal Speedy again… gonna let exchange the hardware soon. Enjoy your beauty! 
(and sorry to all for this off-topic)


----------



## themeanreds

My very vintage speedy this week with a little flair


----------



## Loriad

Sun is out so bumbag can come out!


----------



## Huyen818

Short trip to Lv.


----------



## 23adeline

Friday -NF Midnight Fuchsia 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Saturday - BTP MPA and LV Empreinte Sunglasses 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sunday- Easy pouch on strap


----------



## 23adeline

Sunrise pastel Onthego with black combo


----------



## lowkeyd

Ran some errands with the Brittany this morning


----------



## grandpiano

First day out with this new baby. 
Still cold here in Canada, but I am ready for the spring and the summer.


----------



## designerdiva40

My new Passy   So happy I managed to score this bag in Selfridges LV


----------



## Cathindy

designerdiva40 said:


> My new Passy   So happy I managed to score this bag in Selfridges LV
> 
> View attachment 5390121



You make me want this bag   To me it looks like the perfect fall and winter companion in rainy Holland. Have to buy this one before a next PI


----------



## designerdiva40

Cathindy said:


> You make me want this bag   To me it looks like the perfect fall and winter companion in rainy Holland. Have to buy this one before a next PI


I’m sure the next PI isn’t too far away


----------



## Louisgyal37




----------



## 23adeline

Keepall xs illusion, strap and RCP of In The Loop Trio Pouch and me


----------



## redkitty

23adeline said:


> Nano noe and noe charm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5381543


This is just too adorable!


----------



## 23adeline

Dauphine Mini and me


----------



## Cathindy

PSP came with me to the store to pick up my new purchases


----------



## DrTr

My new sunrise pastel sunnies case riding with my B - it’s been raining for so long it was great to take her out again and to need sunnies!


----------



## Aliluvlv

DrTr said:


> My new sunrise pastel sunnies case riding with my B - it’s been raining for so long it was great to take her out again and to need sunnies!
> 
> View attachment 5398267
> View attachment 5398268


Wow wow wow! Your sunrise case is gorgeous but hold the Kentucky horses this color Hermes B! Wowza!  That is truly phenomenal!


----------



## DrTr

Aliluvlv said:


> Wow wow wow! Your sunrise case is gorgeous but hold the Kentucky horses this color Hermes B! Wowza!  That is truly phenomenal!


Thank you Aliluvlv!  This B was a holy grail bag truly for me - rose poupre (pink purple) with palladium hw in the 30 size. I look at it every day and can’t believe she’s mine! I love how all the fuschia and sunrise sunset LV can be used with her. And H doesn’t do tons of purple, but they do it more often than LV. And I’d love to have a B K or C in all the purples and pinks they make (yeah right, lottery not withstanding, I just look at the eye candy on tpf and enjoy). But the sunrise pastel is just beautiful, with her or standalone. I’m so glad they released this pattern cw this year.  

And ps - I keep my blinged out Chanel sunnies (prescription from my favorite optical shop) inside the case that have the earpieces covered in Swarovski crystals. I’m a lucky girl. And lucky to have such wonderful folks to share this obsession with!!


----------



## Iamminda

DrTr said:


> My new sunrise pastel sunnies case riding with my B - it’s been raining for so long it was great to take her out again and to need sunnies!
> 
> View attachment 5398267
> View attachment 5398268



Your gorgeous RP beauty is a heart-stopping stunner as is your Anemone beauty — big love for these two HGs


----------



## designerdiva40

DrTr said:


> My new sunrise pastel sunnies case riding with my B - it’s been raining for so long it was great to take her out again and to need sunnies!
> 
> View attachment 5398267
> View attachment 5398268


 
I love RP, I used to have an Anemone B35 with GHW but I let her go as she was too big, I just kept hold of my gold B35 and all the others went to new homes The one thing I love about H is they sure know how to do colours, like no other designer


----------



## DrTr

Iamminda said:


> Your gorgeous RP beauty is a heart-stopping stunner as is your Anemone beauty — big love for these two HGs


Thanks so much   My only 2 HGs I’m sure, but they will last forever and in my perfect colors! The sunrise collection this spring has been like handbag/slg crack for me the colors and pieces fit so well right in my color sweet spot!! Happy Mother’s Day to you and everyone here!


----------



## DrTr

designerdiva40 said:


> I love RP, I used to have an Anemone B35 with GHW but I let her go as she was too big, I just kept hold of my gold B35 and all the others went to new homes The one thing I love about H is they sure know how to do colours, like no other designer


Omg - I would have loved that 35!! She sounds gorgeous, but your gold is a perfect neutral. And yes, H is the color royalty of all the houses - from leathers to silks to everything else. Luckily since so many colors are done by the houses at the same time we can mix and match.


----------



## designerdiva40

DrTr said:


> Omg - I would have loved that 35!! She sounds gorgeous, but your gold is a perfect neutral. And yes, H is the color royalty of all the houses - from leathers to silks to everything else. Luckily since so many colors are done by the houses at the same time we can mix and match.



I still have a SO BE K32, B30 in Feu Togo GHW and my beloved Constance Etain RGHW…… only 4 left in my collection, the money went on a new kitchen I get more use out of a new kitchen, the H babies used to just sit in there dust bag and boxes unused, at least I’m getting to use my new kitchen


----------



## designerdiva40

DrTr said:


> Omg - I would have loved that 35!! She sounds gorgeous, but your gold is a perfect neutral. And yes, H is the color royalty of all the houses - from leathers to silks to everything else. Luckily since so many colors are done by the houses at the same time we can mix and match.


This was my purple beauty…… I got her when Anemone was first released


----------



## DrTr

designerdiva40 said:


> I still have a SO BE K32, B30 in Feu Togo GHW and my beloved Constance Etain RGHW…… only 4 left in my collection, the money went on a new kitchen I get more use out of a new kitchen, the H babies used to just sit in there dust bag and boxes unused, at least I’m getting to use my new kitchen





designerdiva40 said:


> This was my purple beauty…… I got her when Anemone was first released
> View attachment 5398894


your capsule collection of H sounds gorgeous! That BE Kelly would be a dream bag for me! But good on you for a new kitchen and keeping some of what you love. And that anemone B - wowza!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## designerdiva40

DrTr said:


> your capsule collection of H sounds gorgeous! That BE Kelly would be a dream bag for me! But good on you for a new kitchen and keeping some of what you love. And that anemone B - wowza!  Thanks for sharing.


Thanks That BE K took a long time to come, I think it was close to 3 years, we’d all given up on it ever turning up, my SM even got me to do another SO in BE and then the first one just turned up one dayMeant to be so I’ll be keeping her forever


----------



## catsandlv

My first LV makes a great work bag and excited to take on trips this summer. Also this is my gateway purchase lol now I just want more


----------



## DrTr

catsandlv said:


> View attachment 5399720
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first LV makes a great work bag and excited to take on trips this summer. Also this is my gateway purchase lol now I just want more


What a colorful beautiful 1st LV!  Taking her to work makes you smile I bet. And yes, “gateway bag” is a perfect description  I bet most here remember what their gateway bag was!  Mine was a monogram neonoe with rose ballerine interior. I saw a friend’s, and fell in love with the canvas and all of it. So off I went - be careful it’s a long hill with no bottom Congratulations, and hope you get to travel soon.


----------



## 23adeline

Spring In The City speedy 20 khaki / beige


----------



## Moxisox

Neverfull PM


----------



## keishapie1973

Noe bb


----------



## Cali2HI

Speedy B 22


----------



## Sunshine mama

Nice Nano on my lap.


----------



## DME

Sunshine mama said:


> Nice Nano on my lap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5401316



Always love when you show this bag!

Out of curiosity, is that holiday ribbon from a few years ago you used to wrap the handle? If so, I used the same ribbon to tie the bow around the bear in my avatar.  I loved this ribbon and wish they would bring it back!


----------



## lemondln

Went to the Toronto premium outlet with my BTP Kirigami pochette

Bought some Lindt chocolate - irishcream


----------



## Aliluvlv

catsandlv said:


> View attachment 5399720
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first LV makes a great work bag and excited to take on trips this summer. Also this is my gateway purchase lol now I just want more


Congratulations on your first LV! It’s  gorgeous and I adore your purple Pygmy puff charm!  Looking forward to seeing what you get next ..there’s no stopping once you start!


----------



## melovepurse

Speedy 20 Bandouliere blackpink riding shotgun in the Mini today


----------



## DrTr

melovepurse said:


> Speedy 20 Bandouliere blackpink riding shotgun in the Mini today
> 
> View attachment 5401947


Love this little beauty!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

DME said:


> Always love when you show this bag!
> 
> Out of curiosity, is that holiday ribbon from a few years ago you used to wrap the handle? If so, I used the same ribbon to tie the bow around the bear in my avatar.  I loved this ribbon and wish they would bring it back!


Thank you!
I don't quite remember when I got the ribbon, but I think you are right.


----------



## 23adeline

Alma BB Bubblegram
	

		
			
		

		
	



Cloudy sky


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Alma BB Bubblegram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402262
> 
> Cloudy sky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402263


This is so pretty!


----------



## bagsamplified

23adeline said:


> Keepall xs illusion, strap and RCP of In The Loop Trio Pouch and me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5394805


I think this is my favourite combo of the Illusion bag range. You styled it well!


----------



## bagsamplified

DrTr said:


> My new sunrise pastel sunnies case riding with my B - it’s been raining for so long it was great to take her out again and to need sunnies!
> 
> View attachment 5398267
> View attachment 5398268


This is one of THE best B colours I've ever seen!! And with your twilly and glasses case!! Enjoy the warm weather again


----------



## DrTr

bagsamplified said:


> This is one of THE best B colours I've ever seen!! And with your twilly and glasses case!! Enjoy the warm weather again


Thanks so much bagsamplified, she is my favorite bag!  I love it too when the fashion houses all “collude” on a certain general color way so that accessories from one go with another. This color goes with so many different colors, and color makes me happy


----------



## Aliluvlv

Sakura Vivienne MP as crossbody with boulogne strap joining me today for some flower shopping for the patio.


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5403548
> 
> Sakura Vivienne MP as crossbody with boulogne strap joining me today for some flower shopping for the patio.



So cute


----------



## Cathindy

Nano Speedy on her first outing with me


----------



## CAcker01

Sunrise pastel petit sac plat came sunday errand running with me!


----------



## CAcker01

23adeline said:


> Alma BB Bubblegram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402262
> 
> Cloudy sky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5402263


I LOVE how this charm looks on this bag


----------



## 23adeline

Vanity pm and Palm spring  party


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

23adeline said:


> Spring In The City speedy 20 khaki / beige
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5400062


Have you had any issues with this bag? I just got it but a little concerned about the creme yellowing with age? Have you had any color transfer and are the handles easy to keep clean? I’d like to keep it but I’m concerned about the creme part and if it may get dirty easily…


----------



## 23adeline

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Have you had any issues with this bag? I just got it but a little concerned about the creme yellowing with age? Have you had any color transfer and are the handles easy to keep clean? I’d like to keep it but I’m concerned about the creme part and if it may get dirty easily…


So far I don‘t have any issues, as long as I don’t carry it at the crook of my arm , it will be ok . I used to get yellow stain from my body sun block when I carry my speedy 30 at crook of my arm many years ago, I need to clean the handles with deep pores cleansing oil from time to time.
I would think even the cream color yellowing with age, it won’t be noticeable since it’s cream, not pure white to start with . 
You should keep it, it’s a beautiful bag


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

23adeline said:


> So far I don‘t have any issues, as long as I don’t carry it at the crook of my arm , it will be ok . I used to get yellow stain from my body sun block when I carry my speedy 30 at crook of my arm many years ago, I need to clean the handles with deep pores cleansing oil from time to time.
> I would think even the cream color yellowing with age, it won’t be noticeable since it’s cream, not pure white to start with .
> You should keep it, it’s a beautiful bag


Thank you for the feedback! I did ask her and she did not think it would yellow But said if it did to let her know….it’s a nice break from the mono print for a bit….


----------



## Moxisox

Graceful PM


----------



## Sunshine mama

BTP Kirigami


----------



## ccbaggirl89




----------



## 23adeline

Yesterday’s photo, Ellipse BB


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Yesterday’s photo, Ellipse BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5407033


So darn cute!!!
Does this fit more than the Speedy 20?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Papillon BB today.


----------



## Roe

I'm feeling barbie ish  today


----------



## 23adeline

Sunshine mama said:


> So darn cute!!!
> Does this fit more than the Speedy 20?


No, it fits slightly less, due to the round shape


----------



## 23adeline

Nano speedy monogram


----------



## Izzy_w

My Marelle Tote! Second time taking her out and she is lovely!


----------



## muggles

Riding shotgun today!


----------



## designerdiva40

Sunshine mama said:


> Nice Nano on my lap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5401316


Hi can I ask what are the rings on the handle, these little vanity cases are so cute


----------



## designerdiva40

23adeline said:


> Vanity pm and Palm spring  party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5405464


I love these vanity cases   And that little palm spring is so cute


----------



## fyn72

A rainy weekend, using Damier speedy great for wet weather (and fits my lunch and drink)  to look after my grandson for the afternoon


----------



## Sunshine mama

designerdiva40 said:


> Hi can I ask what are the rings on the handle, these little vanity cases are so cute


Hello there.  I used the smallest D rings from this set.


			https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B097PT68GB?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_image


----------



## designerdiva40

Sunshine mama said:


> Hello there.  I used the smallest D rings from this set.
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B097PT68GB?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_image


Thanks for posting the link x


----------



## athousandmhiles24

Taking her out today


----------



## Aliluvlv

Enjoying some sun with graceful pm. Have a great week everyone!


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5410786
> 
> Enjoying some sun with graceful pm. Have a great week everyone!



Beautiful A  — so glad you are enjoying your Graceful, so perfect for summer.


----------



## fyn72

Finally some sunshine so can take Noe bb Azur out


----------



## 23adeline

Sunday - Me and Noe pouch 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Monday- NBA Handle Trunk
	

		
			
		

		
	




Tuesday - Papillon Trunk 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Wednesday- Dauphine EW
	

		
			
		

		
	




Thursday- Nano Bucket
	

		
			
		

		
	




Friday- Capucines Mini Sunbeam


----------



## fyn72

Speedy 20 with LV vachetta strap after a few weeks of rain finally sunshine!


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Haven’t carried this bag in a minute. Felt like the right bag for a girl’s only brunch.  Love that I can reuse straps from different LV bags to add a little fun twist.


----------



## 23adeline

Me and trio pouch + Bandana keepall keyring


----------



## Sunshine mama




----------



## missconvy

Pochette Métis reverse


----------



## Sunshine mama

missconvy said:


> Pochette Métis reverse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5415406


That's a pretty bandeau!


----------



## missconvy

Sunshine mama said:


> That's a pretty bandeau!


Thank you, I agree! I think it’s new.


----------



## bagsamplified

Roe said:


> I'm feeling barbie ish  today
> 
> View attachment 5407064


Love your Clemence notebook! (Clemence right?) Love seeing people use the LV lifestyle items


----------



## Roe

bagsamplified said:


> Love your Clemence notebook! (Clemence right?) Love seeing people use the LV lifestyle items


Yes. It is. Thank you.


----------



## fyn72

Finally took out my Rayures NF


----------



## 23adeline

Speedy BB Ink yesterday 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Nano Speedy denim rose today


----------



## Sunshine mama

fyn72 said:


> Finally took out my Rayures NF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5416750


So pretty!


----------



## designerdiva40

First time using my speedy 20    What a cute little bag


----------



## fyn72

Lovely and cool winter morning, 4th day in. I prefer this over our Australian summer!


----------



## fyn72

Ooops that was meant to be in the pic in action thread


----------



## rawrimliz

23adeline said:


> Speedy BB Ink yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5416839
> 
> 
> Nano Speedy denim rose today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5416840


that pink denim is so cute!


----------



## Pearlyshells

My new to me LoL bumbag.  I’m in love


----------



## 23adeline

Stardust Nano Speedy


----------



## Nurse_Heather

DrTr said:


> My new sunrise pastel sunnies case riding with my B - it’s been raining for so long it was great to take her out again and to need sunnies!
> 
> View attachment 5398267
> View attachment 5398268


Ok this is a beauty!


----------



## Purse Chakra

Finally, some sun where I live (after rain in the morning). SC Bag with a Coach leather strap for a little extra pop of color.


----------



## Reamie

I finally got the Mazarine PM, Ana oh my gosh I’m in love! The leather is luscious and so thick! It’s a beautiful size, and is easy to carry on the shoulder or crossbody.


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Stardust Nano Speedy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5420480


So pretty!
You're so lucky you got one!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Purse Chakra said:


> Finally, some sun where I live (after rain in the morning). SC Bag with a Coach leather strap for a little extra pop of color.
> 
> View attachment 5421120


It's a gorgeous combo!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Ms Milla for a quick target run. Happy weekend!


----------



## 23adeline

Bubblegram Alma BB
	

		
			
		

		
	



Capucines mini


----------



## bagsamplified

I love this passenger seat thread. Here's mine. 

Yellow Keepall XS with Gucci bag (bought nothing, had a repair to collect) and containing the free Issue 17 Loewe magazine with stickers   





Have a great day everyone!


----------



## 23adeline

Dauphine EW English Embroidery 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Spring in the city speedy 20


----------



## fyn72

Pochette Metis my passenger today ti babysit my grandson


----------



## 23adeline

Pochette Metis also


----------



## Scooch

My workhorse, Cabas Alto from 2002. 20 years old and still amazing!


----------



## fyn72

Speedy Empreinte Aurore today, can’t believe she’s almost 8 years old already!


----------



## missconvy

A perfect pair


----------



## Cathindy

Stardust NS on her first ride with me  So interesting to see what light does to this color! These pictures are taken 2 minutes apart, only a different way the light shines on it.


----------



## bagsamplified

Cathindy said:


> Stardust NS on her first ride with me  So interesting to see what light does to this color! These pictures are taken 2 minutes apart, only a different way the light shines on it.
> View attachment 5428394
> View attachment 5428395


I REALLY love the effects of the first pic! Was that really how it looked in person at times, or just camera? I hope the key pouch in that colourway is here!


----------



## Bumbles

fyn72 said:


> Speedy 20 with LV vachetta strap after a few weeks of rain finally sunshine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5413646


Nice pic fyn!   Which vachetta strap are you using here? I need to get one too for mine!


----------



## Bumbles

23adeline said:


> Me and trio pouch + Bandana keepall keyring
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5414342


What a cute combo!!


----------



## Bumbles

Cathindy said:


> Stardust NS on her first ride with me  So interesting to see what light does to this color! These pictures are taken 2 minutes apart, only a different way the light shines on it.
> View attachment 5428394
> View attachment 5428395


Gorgeous c!!  Are you trying to tempt me with the nano speedy too??? You are definitely a silent enabler! The bag looks stunning and goes nicely with your dress!


----------



## Cathindy

bagsamplified said:


> I REALLY love the effects of the first pic! Was that really how it looked in person at times, or just camera? I hope the key pouch in that colourway is here!



Yes! No filter or whatsoever on both pictures. The effect is so strange I still have to figure it out myself On the first picture the warm light of the sunset shined on the bag and the second picture was cool indirect sunlight. I feel like that is an important note on how the color is displaying. I hope you can catch the KP, it’s so nice to have something of the Stardust in your collection


----------



## Cathindy

Bumbles said:


> Gorgeous c!!  Are you trying to tempt me with the nano speedy too??? You are definitely a silent enabler! The bag looks stunning and goes nicely with your dress!



Me??? Tempting youuuuuu??? I have no clue what you’re talking about but if you need any support to swipe that cc you know where to find me


----------



## Bumbles

bagsamplified said:


> I REALLY love the effects of the first pic! Was that really how it looked in person at times, or just camera? I hope the key pouch in that colourway is here!


Yes the pink stardust is really pretty. I didn’t see the pink online though. I think it is china exclusive? Are you planning in seeing the collection in person this weekend? If so, share some pics and what you think. I was thinking maybe the key pouch would be nice and cute to get too. Is that what you’re going to get?


----------



## bagsamplified

Bumbles said:


> Yes the pink stardust is really pretty. I didn’t see the pink online though. I think it is china exclusive? Are you planning in seeing the collection in person this weekend? If so, share some pics and what you think. I was thinking maybe the key pouch would be nice and cute to get too. Is that what you’re going to get?


I managed to see Stardust in store! I'll post some pics maybe tomorrow on another thread but thought I'd let you know, the store SA said the key pouches are all out of stock and about 3-10 weeks wait. And she also said that although she knows the pink Cles is part of the range, she wasn't sure if it was available for Australia. I saw some bags and to me, the leather is fantastic quality! The colours were also nicer in person, the gold on the blue gold colourway was shimmering like yellow-gold if that makes sense. 

I also saw the 100ml Sunrise Pastel travel case and fell in love... nooooo... I am saving so I walked away, but honestly it is tempting.. would you think of that or another SLG instead of the PSP? 

Sorry to go off topic from the Passenger Seat!


----------



## fyn72

Bumbles said:


> Nice pic fyn!   Which vachetta strap are you using here? I need to get one too for mine!


Thank you! It's the adjustable strap from LV but I do have one from organizemybag , it's a bit wider but much cheaper. The 20 mm one. The LV one is 16 mm wide


----------



## hers4eva

*so stunning* 



Cathindy said:


> Stardust NS on her first ride with me  So interesting to see what light does to this color! These pictures are taken 2 minutes apart, only a different way the light shines on it.
> View attachment 5428394
> View attachment 5428395


----------



## 23adeline

Capucines BB for 2 consecutive days


----------



## MeepMeep67

Happy Father's day


----------



## ramona708

23adeline said:


> Capucines BB for 2 consecutive days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5429548
> View attachment 5429549


The cognac brown one is just to die for!  Congrats hun!


----------



## Purse Chakra

PM in navy nacre for a work meeting this past week. 






My workhorse SC Bag MM accompanied me for a long work day on Friday. I'm showing her with a stack of 8.5 by 11 papers sticking out. I love that I can easily fit everything I need for a workday + file folders and zip her up.


----------



## Fierymo

Its been a while


----------



## 23adeline

Stardust Nano Noe


----------



## mrslkc23

23adeline said:


> Stardust Nano Noe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5430707


The charm goes so well with this cutie!


----------



## 23adeline

mrslkc23 said:


> The charm goes so well with this cutie!


This is my first LV charm, bought 12 years ago


----------



## ramona708

Time to bring the new treasure out


----------



## Aliluvlv

Milla multi pochette


----------



## fyn72

Graceful PM with crossbody strap


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Milla multi pochette
> View attachment 5430935



Love it — what a cute idea A


----------



## 23adeline

The same bag Coussin BB in 2 different cars today . I think it looks better in the beige interior car


----------



## missconvy

Pretty lady


----------



## ccbaggirl89

ramona708 said:


> Time to bring the new treasure out


It's gorgeous!


----------



## 23adeline

Stardust speedy 20 again


----------



## Sina99

23adeline said:


> Stardust speedy 20 again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5434753


Love the chain/charm/strap. Reminds me of the Tiffany hardware collection


----------



## teralpar

LV Clemence Wallet in DE w/Cherry interior


----------



## 23adeline

Sina99 said:


> Love the chain/charm/strap. Reminds me of the Tiffany hardware collection


I won’t let my bag wears my Tiffany Hardwear


----------



## 23adeline

Coussin pm


----------



## bagsamplified

23adeline said:


> Coussin pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5435464


This silver Coussin is incredible


----------



## ccbaggirl89




----------



## fyn72

Rayures today to visit my daughter and grandson


----------



## brnicutie

I’m riding with Sophie today. I only use her with the gold chain. Her vachetta strap has been sitting in my closet and has never seen the light of day for the past 15 years. It looks like I bought it yesterday.


----------



## Aliluvlv

brnicutie said:


> I’m riding with Sophie today. I only use her with the gold chain. Her vachetta strap has been sitting in my closet and has never seen the light of day for the past 15 years. It looks like I bought it yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5437129
> View attachment 5437130
> View attachment 5437131


She’s gorgeous   and reminds me of my Eva which I bought preloved without the vachetta strap and also looks new. I miss LV adding cool travel/trunk bits to bags.


----------



## Loriad

brnicutie said:


> I’m riding with Sophie today. I only use her with the gold chain. Her vachetta strap has been sitting in my closet and has never seen the light of day for the past 15 years. It looks like I bought it yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5437129
> View attachment 5437130
> View attachment 5437131


So gorgeous! They don't make them like this anymore!


----------



## brnicutie

Aliluvlv said:


> She’s gorgeous   and reminds me of my Eva which I bought preloved without the vachetta strap and also looks new. I miss LV adding cool travel/trunk bits to bags.





Loriad said:


> So gorgeous! They don't make them like this anymore!


Thanks ladies! Sophie is one of my favorite bags. It’s so easy to just grab and go.


----------



## Sunshine mama

A pink kind of day.


----------



## 23adeline

Stardust Nano Noe and Coussin sunglasses 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Game On Vanity PM and Since 1854 vanity charm 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Bicolor Onthego PM


----------



## Iamminda

Still in this one for July 4th


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Still in this one for July 4th
> 
> 
> View attachment 5440856


 I love it so much and that chain is perfect with it! Happy 4th M! You are rockin’ the Stars and Stripes!


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> I love it so much and that chain is perfect with it! Happy 4th M! You are rockin’ the Stars and Stripes!



Thank you sweet A — wishing you a great short work-week


----------



## Sunshine mama

The other day.


----------



## 23adeline

All nano noe


----------



## fyn72

Monday


----------



## Moxisox

Neverfull PM pochette and Key pouch running errands with me today.


----------



## DAMER

Taking out my Noe BB DA for the very first time ! Bought this beauty back in February but had to wait for the "perfect vachetta weather" day .


----------



## Moxisox

Graceful PM enjoying a little sun!


----------



## WinSailor

Taking this cutie out!


----------



## MeepMeep67

My Longchamp Cuir backpack is full of LV. Went shopping for a new cowboy hat. Found this lovely Resistol "Wildfire" it suits me!


----------



## Iamminda

MeepMeep67 said:


> My Longchamp Cuir backpack is full of LV. Went shopping for a new cowboy hat. Found this lovely Resistol "Wildfire" it suits me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5447206


Great looking hat MM


----------



## DrTr

Someone in another LV thread said they never see SITC items out - here‘s one of mine (2 if you count the bandeau) running errands. Love this NF!


----------



## Aliluvlv

MeepMeep67 said:


> My Longchamp Cuir backpack is full of LV. Went shopping for a new cowboy hat. Found this lovely Resistol "Wildfire" it suits me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5447206


Love your goodies and that beautiful hat!


----------



## Iamminda

DrTr said:


> Someone in another LV thread said they never see SITC items out - here‘s one of mine (2 if you count the bandeau) running errands. Love this NF!
> 
> View attachment 5447516


Totally Gorgeous T !


----------



## DrTr

Iamminda said:


> Totally Gorgeous T !


Thank you as always   And I LOVE your signature. Truer words.


----------



## BleuSaphir

23adeline said:


> All nano noe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5444418
> View attachment 5444419
> View attachment 5444420


Is just me or the Stardust version is the biggest size?


----------



## Aliluvlv

The more I use Boulogne the more I love it! Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5510728
> 
> The more I use Boulogne the more I love it! Happy Friday everyone!


So pretty — love this little cutie with the gold chain and charm!  Happy Friday


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> So pretty — love this little cutie with the gold chain and charm!  Happy Friday


Thank you sweet M! I’m finally able to post pics again on tPF  Hope you have a great weekend!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

DrTr said:


> Someone in another LV thread said they never see SITC items out - here‘s one of mine (2 if you count the bandeau) running errands. Love this NF!
> 
> View attachment 5447516


OMG this duo is gorgeous! The leather on the NF looks looks sooo luxurious! And the bandeau is so beautiful too glad that you’re wearing them out


----------



## lemondln

Iamminda said:


> Still in this one for July 4th
> 
> 
> View attachment 5440856




Hi Minda, I managed to get this from 24s as well, do you know which organizer is good? The one I used for TP26 is kinda small and short.. very interesting their sizes are so different.


----------



## Iamminda

lemondln said:


> Hi Minda, I managed to get this from 24s as well, do you know which organizer is good? The one I used for TP26 is kinda small and short.. very interesting their sizes are so different.


I will send you a message on this.


----------



## fyn72

Went to an all ford car show today at Willowbank Raceway. Speedy 20 so comfy and Hands free crossbody.


----------



## bagsamplified

DrTr said:


> Someone in another LV thread said they never see SITC items out - here‘s one of mine (2 if you count the bandeau) running errands. Love this NF!
> 
> View attachment 5447516


YAAYYYYY!! That was me!  love seeing this, enjoy your weekend @DrTr !


----------



## bagsamplified

Getting takeaway from a new to me burger diner. They have pickles featured heavily on their menu- even optional pickle juice in their drinks! I've only tried the shakes but will definitely go for the pickled drinks one day

Edit: I'm in the wrong thread, sorry! Thought i was in the Action one


----------



## MeepMeep67

DrTr said:


> Someone in another LV thread said they never see SITC items out - here‘s one of mine (2 if you count the bandeau) running errands. Love this NF!
> 
> View attachment 5447516


I love this bag and bandeau!


----------



## MeepMeep67

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5510728
> 
> The more I use Boulogne the more I love it! Happy Friday everyone!


Great bag! and I have been eyeing that charm forever, its so cute and perfect


----------



## MeepMeep67

fyn72 said:


> Went to an all ford car show today at Willowbank Raceway. Speedy 20 so comfy and Hands free crossbody.
> 
> View attachment 5525302


Bag twin! and I spy my matching strap extender too!!!    beautiful Scarf!!
I love all the car show stuff you post.  We have a bunch of '60's cars. Havent gotten into the show stuff yet because of time. Hopefully in retirement


----------



## WhiteTulips07

Going out with my VVN Noe. I’m loving her glossy sheen after being conditioned


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

WhiteTulips07 said:


> Going out with my VVN Noe. I’m loving her glossy sheen after being conditioned


Omg that is beautiful. just the 
effect look that I am searching for and looking forward to the upcoming nomade leather releases.  I really hope the new pieces are stunners like your bag and not disappointments.


----------



## Aliluvlv

MeepMeep67 said:


> Great bag! and I have been eyeing that charm forever, its so cute and perfect


Thank you Meep! I put it on all my bags because I love having a touch of pink (and it’s also my only charm).


----------



## WhiteTulips07

blushnbellinlvoe said:


> Omg that is beautiful. just the
> effect look that I am searching for and looking forward to the upcoming nomade leather releases.  I really hope the new pieces are stunners like your bag and not disappointments.


Thank you!! I got this new to me 1993 VVN Noe a couple weeks ago and have just finished cleaning and conditioning her up. Other than some surface cracks (mostly on the trim), she looks pretty good for her age of 29 years old!!


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

WhiteTulips07 said:


> Thank you!! I got this new to me 1993 VVN Noe a couple weeks ago and have just finished cleaning and conditioning her up. Other than some surface cracks (mostly on the trim), she looks pretty good for her age of 29 years old!!


Classic! what a little tlc can do sometimes.  I love how you breathed new life into it.  Enjoy your gorgeous bag


----------



## WhiteTulips07

blushnbellinlvoe said:


> Classic! what a little tlc can do sometimes.  I love how you breathed new life into it.  Enjoy your gorgeous bag


Thank you so much, blushnbellinlvoe!!
Hope some of the soon coming Nomade releases catch your eye


----------



## eternalbluemica

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5510728
> 
> The more I use Boulogne the more I love it! Happy Friday everyone!


Same bag, similar charm. I’ll have to post my bag with charm soon. Boulogne has become my favorite bag.


----------



## fyn72

MeepMeep67 said:


> Bag twin! and I spy my matching strap extender too!!!    beautiful Scarf!!
> I love all the car show stuff you post.  We have a bunch of '60's cars. Havent gotten into the show stuff yet because of time. Hopefully in retirement


Aww Thanks! Yes I'm so glad I have the extender! I went to the show but not in our 2 camaros as they are getting work done. My motor is getting rebuilt so it will be AH maaazing when it's finished!


----------



## Aliluvlv

eternalbluemica said:


> Same bag, similar charm. I’ll have to post my bag with charm soon. Boulogne has become my favorite bag.


Would love to see it bag twin! I’m so glad to hear you love it too. Such a user friendly piece and I love the chain and strap options. This bag might be the one traveling with me in the near future.


----------



## Daamgina

Recently rehabbed Marly Dragonne and near mint condition 38(!!!!) year old mono compact Elise wallet. I relined the outside pocket on the Marly with red velvet and it's such a pretty contrast. 
Edit; sp


----------



## eternalbluemica

Aliluvlv said:


> Would love to see it bag twin! I’m so glad to hear you love it too. Such a user friendly piece and I love the chain and strap options. This bag might be the one traveling with me in the near future.


Here she is with me at work. I have the BB blooming charm.


----------



## Aliluvlv

eternalbluemica said:


> Here she is with me at work. I have the BB blooming charm.
> 
> View attachment 5538952


Yes! We’re bag twins and charm twins! I have the exact same charm! Love that touch of pink with all of my bags.


----------



## bagsamplified

Daamgina said:


> Recently rehabbed Marly Dragonne and near mint condition 38(!!!!) year old mono compact Elise wallet. I relined the outside pocket on the Marly with red velvet and it's such a pretty contrast.
> Edit; sp
> 
> View attachment 5538895
> 
> 
> View attachment 5538902


I can't believe that's 38 years old!! And your relined Marly, what a great idea! What was it like relining it, did you do it yourself? You did a great job! 

Such beautiful pieces!


----------



## 23adeline

BleuSaphir said:


> Is just me or the Stardust version is the biggest size?


The stardust Nano Noe looks slightly taller .


----------



## 23adeline

City Steamer Mini & Stardust micro papillon 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Daybreak Keepall xs & Square pouch 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Spring Street
	

		
			
		

		
	



Speedy 20 Navy 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Alma BB rose pale & Alma charm 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Watercolor Keepall xs
	

		
			
		

		
	



Ellipse Mini LV Match


----------



## Daamgina

bagsamplified said:


> I can't believe that's 38 years old!! And your relined Marly, what a great idea! What was it like relining it, did you do it yourself? You did a great job!
> 
> Such beautiful pieces!


Thank you! Lining it wasn't too hard, it was a learning experience. I got some adhesive backed velvet off Amazon. I started with the outised pocket because that's where my phone is. It's not professional by any means, but it looks nice and should last. The wallet is amazing, it just has crunchy canvas.


----------



## Louisgyal37

Haven’t taken her out in a long time. I forgot how lightweight she is..


----------



## fyn72

With Speedy b 20 today, I love this little one! Perfect size between the tiny nano and the 25


----------



## Scooch

On the way home from a rough week of work! TGIF


----------



## GJ*

at the vet yesterday.  now beetle looks like a little astronaut with his face shield again.


----------



## mrslkc23

Me and speedy 20 in the passenger seat. Opted for a short shoulder chain today instead of the crossbody strap. Really love this little cutie!


----------



## Sunshine mama

DrTr said:


> Someone in another LV thread said they never see SITC items out - here‘s one of mine (2 if you count the bandeau) running errands. Love this NF!
> 
> View attachment 5447516


Gorgeous!    You have the most amazing bags!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

mrslkc23 said:


> Me and speedy 20 in the passenger seat. Opted for a short shoulder chain today instead of the crossbody strap. Really love this little cutie!
> View attachment 5578799


Oh the red and white heart charm adds that extra cuteneas!


----------



## Iamminda

mrslkc23 said:


> Me and speedy 20 in the passenger seat. Opted for a short shoulder chain today instead of the crossbody strap. Really love this little cutie!
> View attachment 5578799



Such a cute look .  I have this bag and same heart extender — may have to borrow this look


----------



## Ava758

mrslkc23 said:


> Me and speedy 20 in the passenger seat. Opted for a short shoulder chain today instead of the crossbody strap. Really love this little cutie!
> View attachment 5578799


Beautiful!  Where did you find the heart charm?


----------



## mrslkc23

Iamminda said:


> Such a cute look .  I have this bag and same heart extender — may have to borrow this look


@Iamminda bag twinnies! I think I may have actually gotten this heart charm inspiration from one of your posts!! Could have been a speedy 20 too, or an Alma bb.. Or I could've totally confused it with someone else's post 


Ava758 said:


> Beautiful!  Where did you find the heart charm?


Thank you!! I got it from aliexpress  



Sunshine mama said:


> Oh the red and white heart charm adds that extra cuteneas!


Thank you SSM!!


----------



## 23adeline

Maxi Multi Pochette today 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Last night , Nano Bucket in my girl’s little new car


----------



## 23adeline

Stardust Speedy 20 beige


----------



## LVmyakita

Keepall 25 riding with me today!!


----------



## Reamie

LVmyakita said:


> Keepall 25 riding with me today!!
> 
> View attachment 5581055


This is just gorgeous!!!!


----------



## 23adeline

Montsouris BB and Monogramink charm


----------



## missconvy

Pochette Métis reverse


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

LVmyakita said:


> Keepall 25 riding with me today!!
> 
> View attachment 5581055


Pic doesn’t do it justice this bag is even cuter IRL. I love mine so much too


----------



## Bumbles

missconvy said:


> Pochette Métis reverse
> 
> View attachment 5583394


Your reverse PM is gorgeous!   I’m planning on getting one myself but can’t decide on mono or reverse. Is reverse hard to match with? Also can I ask if you had any issues with yours, glazing or cracking? That’s my biggest concerns j guess so still Haven’t made the plunge to get one.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Me with my favorite workhorse speedy B 25 in de! This bag is amazing: so versatile due to a practical size and adjustable strap, so carefree due to treated leather and dark color, so secure due to the zip closure, and needless to say, so amazingly beautiful with chocolate brown DE print and cherry red interior! I’ve used her so much for work and free time, and she still looks almost brand new. She is definitely one of my very best purchases!


----------



## Aliluvlv

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Me with my favorite workhorse speedy B 25 in de! This bag is amazing: so versatile due to a practical size and adjustable strap, so carefree due to treated leather and dark color, so secure due to the zip closure, and needless to say, so amazingly beautiful with chocolate brown DE print and cherry red interior! I’ve used her so much for work and free time, and she still looks almost brand new. She is definitely one of my very best purchases!
> View attachment 5583750


Gorgeous!    I couldn’t agree more! Such a beautiful workhorse bag, one of the all time best bags ever made (so glad it was my first LV bag purchase).


----------



## 23adeline

Keepall xs eclipse


----------



## lemondln

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Me with my favorite workhorse speedy B 25 in de! This bag is amazing: so versatile due to a practical size and adjustable strap, so carefree due to treated leather and dark color, so secure due to the zip closure, and needless to say, so amazingly beautiful with chocolate brown DE print and cherry red interior! I’ve used her so much for work and free time, and she still looks almost brand new. She is definitely one of my very best purchases!
> View attachment 5583750


Best bag ever, agreed with every word of yours. although mine was not constructed well, still the most used LV bag.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Aliluvlv said:


> Gorgeous!    I couldn’t agree more! Such a beautiful workhorse bag, one of the all time best bags ever made (so glad it was my first LV bag purchase).





lemondln said:


> Best bag ever, agreed with every word of yours. although mine was not constructed well, still the most used LV bag.


Thank you so much dear girls!   I was so glad to read your comments. It’s great that you’re also using and loving your Speedies so much!


----------



## Dmurphy1

On our way to work again !!


----------



## Love4MK

My newest addition!  The Alma BB that I’ve been lusting over for years. Finally took the plunge and she came home with me on Saturday!


----------



## mrslkc23

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Me with my favorite workhorse speedy B 25 in de! This bag is amazing: so versatile due to a practical size and adjustable strap, so carefree due to treated leather and dark color, so secure due to the zip closure, and needless to say, so amazingly beautiful with chocolate brown DE print and cherry red interior! I’ve used her so much for work and free time, and she still looks almost brand new. She is definitely one of my very best purchases!
> View attachment 5583750


Wow it does look brand new although you used her a lot!! Such a well made piece! Do you use an organizer to keep its shape? And how long did it take for the fold creases to come out from your bag? I just bought mine and used her once, and currently stuffed with pillow as I want the crease to go away already


----------



## MahoganyQT

My OTG is at full capacity today! I love when I can justify having such as huge bag


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

mrslkc23 said:


> Wow it does look brand new although you used her a lot!! Such a well made piece! Do you use an organizer to keep its shape? And how long did it take for the fold creases to come out from your bag? I just bought mine and used her once, and currently stuffed with pillow as I want the crease to go away already


Thanks hun! 
The pic might not reflect it very good, but light creases are still visible, even though they look much better then when I received the bag. After unboxing it, I immediately stuffed it tightly with towels and let it sit like that for a week or so. After one week, the creases were less noticeable to me. Afterwards I have put an organizer inside (have speedy organizers from Zoomoni and Samorga), which I keep in the bag all the time. When I’m not using the bag, I typically place an additional air paper piece inside, between the canvas and the organizer on the sides with creases, to help the canvas even. 
Congrats on getting your speedy! And enjoy her!


----------



## fyn72

Neverfull to work, good for days where I need to bring my cardi and lunch.


----------



## minnnea

Cirrus after a long working day. I must have been an interesting sight with my tote and in an all black outfit covered in tree dust.


----------



## orkira

My favorite Neverfull MM, I carry way too much but thankfully it all fits in this bag.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

fyn72 said:


> Neverfull to work, good for days where I need to bring my cardi and lunch.
> 
> View attachment 5586653


She’s absolutely gorgeous!!! 

May I ask you, how does empreinte wears on the corners of the Nf, do you see any wear? Tia!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

orkira said:


> My favorite Neverfull MM, I carry way too much but thankfully it all fits in this bag.
> 
> View attachment 5588017


Love your mono beauty with the cherry lining!  She looks absolutely fabulous and brand new!
My mono Nf with pivoine lining is also one of my absolute favorites and one of my most used bags!  There is something so special about the Nf style in mono


----------



## fyn72

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> She’s absolutely gorgeous!!!
> 
> May I ask you, how does empreinte wears on the corners of the Nf, do you see any wear? Tia!


Thank you!  So far no corner wear, I try to be careful not to knock it around


----------



## orkira

@MarryMeLV_Now  Thank you!  She’s actually 3 years old and has held up really good for being carried a lot!


----------



## Sibelle

Went shopping today with my good old Pochette Metis reverse mono


----------



## lemondln

Papillon 26 with me to the playground


----------



## lemondln

Going to pick up SB dragon drink this afternoon with my cutest spontini
ps. my favorite bag is spontini, my DD1's favorite is papillon 26 because she likes circle, I like square


----------



## Iamminda

Could not stop thinking about the poi donut that @brnicutie posted recently — so had to try this new place that serves mochi donuts and malasadas .  These were _so so so _good — best I ever had .


----------



## Alexis168

Went shopping and picked up my wallet repair from LV today.


----------



## brnicutie

Iamminda said:


> Could not stop thinking about the poi donut that @brnicutie posted recently — so had to try this new place that serves mochi donuts and malasadas .  These were _so so so _good — best I ever had .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589527


They look divine. I'm glad you found a place that sells them. Enjoy!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Could not stop thinking about the poi donut that @brnicutie posted recently — so had to try this new place that serves mochi donuts and malasadas . These were _so so so _good — best I ever had .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589527


What a delectable picture M! You are really making me drool and those donuts look incredible too!   Your pink confection and perfect bandeau are truly TDF.


----------



## Iamminda

brnicutie said:


> They look divine. I'm glad you found a place that sells them. Enjoy!





Aliluvlv said:


> What a delectable picture M! You are really making me drool and those donuts look incredible too!   Your pink confection and perfect bandeau are truly TDF.



Thanks ladies  — this is why I need to limit my SB frappes, too many sweet treats competing for my attention.


----------



## ramona708

Sibelle said:


> Went shopping today with my good old Pochette Metis reverse mono
> View attachment 5589164


I still melt away anytime I see the PM Reverse! She looks beautiful 
How is yours holding up, did you have any problems with the bag like cracking? Im so unsure about all the issues….
Still undecided if I should go for it as this colorway might be discontinued (heard several rumors…)
Thank you


----------



## Sibelle

ramona708 said:


> I still melt away anytime I see the PM Reverse! She looks beautiful
> How is yours holding up, did you have any problems with the bag like cracking? Im so unsure about all the issues….
> Still undecided if I should go for it as this colorway might be discontinued (heard several rumors…)
> Thank you


Yes, the PM reverse is a great & practical bag. Mine is already 5 years old, but I don't use her a lot. She is holding up great. I don´t have any issues with cracking, color transfer, glazing etc. But I also baby my bags and I am very careful.


----------



## 23adeline

Maxi Multi Pochette 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Stardust Speedy 20
	

		
			
		

		
	



coussin bb


----------



## fyn72

Graceful PM to work


----------



## 23adeline

Speedy BB


----------



## Sunshine mama

lemondln said:


> Papillon 26 with me to the playground
> View attachment 5589238


Gorgeous!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Speedy BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5590967


Love the bag and your bandeau!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Could not stop thinking about the poi donut that @brnicutie posted recently — so had to try this new place that serves mochi donuts and malasadas .  These were _so so so _good — best I ever had .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5589527


Yummy bag and gorgeous donuts!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Alma BB


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Alma BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5590996



Such a beautiful classic  — looks great with the wider strap.  I would love to add this one but am not sure if it’s “necessary”  since I have the black empriente one (wished I had bought the cherry berry empriente one so I can add the black epi guilt free).


----------



## Loriad

Brought out the DA Girolata! I forgot how much I love this bag!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Loriad said:


> Brought out the DA Girolata! I forgot how much I love this bag!
> 
> View attachment 5593071


That’s so gorgeous! I almost purchased this bag so many times but I couldn’t justify the price which was $1650.  Hahahaha! Instead I waited and paid $1550 for the graceful pm in da last Christmas!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

fyn72 said:


> Graceful PM to work
> 
> View attachment 5590924


Your graceful looks amazing!  How beautiful the pink bandeau contrasts with the mono canvas and accentuates the pink interior love it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Such a beautiful classic  — looks great with the wider strap.  I would love to add this one but am not sure if it’s “necessary”  since I have the black empriente one (wished I had bought the cherry berry empriente one so I can add the black epi guilt free).


Thank you. 
Then maybe you can add the cherry berry guilt free?


----------



## Loriad

Aliluvlv said:


> That’s so gorgeous! I almost purchased this bag so many times but I couldn’t justify the price which was $1650.  Hahahaha! Instead I waited and paid $1550 for the graceful pm in da last Christmas!


Isn't that something? I bought it in 2017 in St. Thomas so I saved on tax, but that seemed like an awful lot of money and now look at the prices!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Loriad said:


> Isn't that something? I bought it in 2017 in St. Thomas so I saved on tax, but that seemed like an awful lot of money and now look at the prices!


I know right!? It’s good to keep perspective of these things so we don’t lose our minds. Your bag is in wonderful condition and is simply gorgeous!


----------



## Loriad

Aliluvlv said:


> I know right!? It’s good to keep perspective of these things so we don’t lose our minds. Your bag is in wonderful condition and is simply gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------



## 23adeline

Driving the small new car to work today


----------



## PrayersandPurses

23adeline said:


> Driving the small new car to work today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593897


Congratulations 23adeline on both your new bag and car! . Wear it in the best of health and happiness


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Sunshine mama said:


> Alma BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5590996


Sunshine mama your Alma is beautiful  It is just such a classic bag. Any size any colour any leather/canvas. Simply beautiful!
Wear it in the best of health and happiness


----------



## IntheOcean

23adeline said:


> Speedy BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5590967


I absolutely LOVE what you did with the chain! Stunning look.


----------



## Sunshine mama

PrayersandPurses said:


> Sunshine mama your Alma is beautiful  It is just such a classic bag. Any size any colour any leather/canvas. Simply beautiful!
> Wear it in the best of health and happiness


Awww. Thank you so much for the kind words!


----------



## 23adeline

IntheOcean said:


> I absolutely LOVE what you did with the chain! Stunning look.


Thanks   


PrayersandPurses said:


> Congratulations 23adeline on both your new bag and car! . Wear it in the best of health and happiness


Thanks 
The new car is for my second daughter who is sitting for driving test next Friday


----------



## DrTr

I was able to find a men’s sunset PO to match my keepall xs and pochette voyage! No matter how hard I searched last year could never find one to complete the three pieces I really wanted. Finally I got it this month! I still love the colors in this mono canvas - my favorite colors I think of my LV canvas pieces.

Coming home from my mani pedi - the light looks so much like fall had to do a more fall color today. And these sunset pieces go with just about any color. Happy weekend all!


----------



## Aliluvlv

DrTr said:


> I was able to find a men’s sunset PO to match my keepall xs and pochette voyage! No matter how hard I searched last year could never find one to complete the three pieces I really wanted. Finally I got it this month! I still love the colors in this mono canvas - my favorite colors think of my LV canvas pieces.
> 
> Coming home from my mani pedi - the light looks so much like fall had to do a more fall color today. And these sunset pieces go with just about any color. Happy weekend all!
> 
> View attachment 5594232
> 
> 
> View attachment 5594233


Wow so gorgeous! Congratulations on completing your beautiful sunset collection! Your nails, rings, keepall and PO look fantastic! Love the colors together!


----------



## DrTr

Aliluvlv said:


> Wow so gorgeous! Congratulations on completing your beautiful sunset collection! Your nails, rings, keepall and PO look fantastic! Love the colors together!


Thanks so much!  Color is just such a wonderful bit of self care whether we love neutrals, pops, or everything in between. I amuse myself at stoplights with pics - I’m sure those that notice what I’m doing think I’m a goof  doubt I’m the only one here that does that - If I saw someone taking a picture of their handbag or slg I would figure that they would be a fellow tpf member  hope your little floral beauty is amazing fun still!!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

DrTr said:


> I was able to find a men’s sunset PO to match my keepall xs and pochette voyage! No matter how hard I searched last year could never find one to complete the three pieces I really wanted. Finally I got it this month! I still love the colors in this mono canvas - my favorite colors think of my LV canvas pieces.
> 
> Coming home from my mani pedi - the light looks so much like fall had to do a more fall color today. And these sunset pieces go with just about any color. Happy weekend all!
> 
> View attachment 5594232
> 
> 
> View attachment 5594233


Congratulations on completing your set  I love matchy matchy lol.  And btw your rings are stunning Enjoy everything in the best of health and happiness


----------



## lemondln

Loriad said:


> Brought out the DA Girolata! I forgot how much I love this bag!
> 
> View attachment 5593071



Everytime see this bag, i am like wow


----------



## DrTr

PrayersandPurses said:


> Congratulations on completing your set  I love matchy matchy lol.  And btw your rings are stunning Enjoy everything in the best of health and happiness


Thanks so much - I like matchy matchy too, most times!  Enjoy your new beauties in health and happiness as well.


----------



## Aliluvlv

DrTr said:


> Thanks so much!  Color is just such a wonderful bit of self care whether we love neutrals, pops, or everything in between. I amuse myself at stoplights with pics - I’m sure those that notice what I’m doing think I’m a goof  doubt I’m the only one here that does that - If I saw someone taking a picture of their handbag or slg I would figure that they would be a fellow tpf member  hope your little floral beauty is amazing fun still!!


lol I’m so glad I’m not the only one! Sometimes when the light hits just right (on bags, nails and sparkly rings) I have to be careful not to lose my attention and drive off the road.   I couldn’t agree more about self care..Miss marple is doing her part, back on display on my mantle.  Hopefully this weekend I’ll get some time to do my “how to wear a square scarf “ homework.


----------



## DrTr

Aliluvlv said:


> lol I’m so glad I’m not the only one! Sometimes when the light hits just right (on bags, nails and sparkly rings) I have to be careful not to lose my attention and drive off the road.   I couldn’t agree more about self care..Miss marple is doing her part, back on display on my mantle.  Hopefully this weekend I’ll get some time to do my “how to wear a square scarf “ homework.


Too funny! Glad I’m not the only one - sun hitting our beauties just right when we are in the car can be mesmerizing  we must drive safely though. And I was silly just now, did a few folds of a 90 scarf so here are a few ideas. To make it LV official, here’s a pic of a square LV garden scarf, I only have H 90’s so I used a new H one (with dogs!) for demo. And soon you will have a scarf in the driver’s seat!

1st H pic whole 90, 2nd pic, start of a bias fold, just keep folding toward the middle til your scarf folding in half at the end for a thinner long piece of silk, then put around your neck and use a ring, or tie it for a basic fold/wear.

The next option uses the exact same bias fold, but just tie a knot in the middle, tie the other  2 loose ends together, and put over your head for a silk “necklace”. This is a cooler way to wear silk in the summer.

The final tie I simply tie the top two corners together, put it over my head so almost the whole scarf lays down my front, and then I use a scarf ring in the middle. It makes a very long look, and it’s one of my favorite ties as I’m tall. It also doesn’t put much silk in your neck. Hope this helps a bit! It’s strange at first, and I was all thumbs, but videos help and so does practice. Enjoy your new beauty!


----------



## Iamminda

DrTr said:


> I was able to find a men’s sunset PO to match my keepall xs and pochette voyage! No matter how hard I searched last year could never find one to complete the three pieces I really wanted. Finally I got it this month! I still love the colors in this mono canvas - my favorite colors I think of my LV canvas pieces.
> 
> Coming home from my mani pedi - the light looks so much like fall had to do a more fall color today. And these sunset pieces go with just about any color. Happy weekend all!
> 
> View attachment 5594232
> 
> 
> View attachment 5594233



How wonderful you were able to find this PO to complete your gorgeous Sunset collection — I _love _this print and wished I had gotten the XS.  Your nails always look so good and today is no exception my friend — such a pretty purple .  I hear you on how exhilarating  it is when everything (lighting, background, the way the bag and charm/bandeau lay) comes together just right for a good TPF pic.  Doesn’t happen too often for me but when it does, you can be sure I will post it .  My DH is always rolling his eyes at me when it comes to taking pictures of my bags (calling me weirdo or bourgie).


----------



## Aliluvlv

DrTr said:


> Too funny! Glad I’m not the only one - sun hitting our beauties just right when we are in the car can be mesmerizing  we must drive safely though. And I was silly just now, did a few folds of a 90 scarf so here are a few ideas. To make it LV official, here’s a pic of a square LV garden scarf, I only have H 90’s so I used a new H one (with dogs!) for demo. And soon you will have a scarf in the driver’s seat!
> 
> 1st H pic whole 90, 2nd pic, start of a bias fold, just keep folding toward the middle til your scarf folding in half at the end for a thinner long piece of silk, then put around your neck and use a ring, or tie it for a basic fold/wear.
> 
> The next option uses the exact same bias fold, but just tie a knot in the middle, tie the other  2 loose ends together, and put over your head for a silk “necklace”. This is a cooler way to wear silk in the summer.
> 
> The final tie I simply tie the top two corners together, put it over my head so almost the whole scarf lays down my front, and then I use a scarf ring in the middle. It makes a very long look, and it’s one of my favorite ties as I’m tall. It also doesn’t put much silk in your neck. Hope this helps a bit! It’s strange at first, and I was all thumbs, but videos help and so does practice. Enjoy your new beauty!
> 
> View attachment 5594500
> 
> 
> View attachment 5594501
> 
> 
> View attachment 5594502
> 
> 
> View attachment 5594503
> 
> 
> View attachment 5594504
> 
> 
> View attachment 5594505
> 
> 
> View attachment 5594506
> 
> 
> View attachment 5594507
> 
> 
> View attachment 5594508
> 
> 
> View attachment 5594509


You are the absolute best DrTr!  Thank goodness for your patient expertise because I had no idea what a bias fold was until your H scarf so beautifully illustrated it! Why do I have a premonition my next square will be an H silk one?


----------



## DrTr

Iamminda said:


> How wonderful you were able to find this PO to complete your gorgeous Sunset collection — I _love _this print and wished I had gotten the XS. Your nails always look so good and today is no exception my friend — such a pretty purple .  I hear you on how exhilarating  it is when everything (lighting, background, the way the bag and charm/bandeau lay) comes together just right for a good TPF pic.  Doesn’t happen too often for me but when it does, you can be sure I will post it .  My DH is always rolling his eyes at me when it comes to taking pictures of my bags (calling me weirdo or bourgie).


Thank you friend!  Tell your DH you are JUST perfect!!!  We enjoy ourselves in just this way   Yes I need to clean my camera roll - lots of dupes and bad shots of partial bags etc. thanks for sharing my joy


----------



## DrTr

Aliluvlv said:


> You are the absolute best DrTr!  Thank goodness for your patient expertise because I had no idea what a bias fold was until your H scarf so beautifully illustrated it! Why do I have a premonition my next square will be an H silk one?


You are welcome, believe me I was such a scarf idiot with my first one! I remember staring at it on the bed like it was a snake that might bite when I couldn’t imagine in the least what to do! After 9 years, it’s so easy to fold and twist and put rings on them it’s second nature. Silk is really beautiful and forgiving and these patterns and colors look great even if we aren’t the venerable MaiTai, the lovely woman I mentioned that used to be on tpf that does scarf videos, makes lovely bag inserts etc. Have fun with your beautiful silk 

PS if you buy an H silk, you might be a goner! Especially since the twillys look great on bags! That is one slippery slope my friend


----------



## Aliluvlv

DrTr said:


> You are welcome, believe me I was such a scarf idiot with my first one! I remember staring at it on the bed like it was a snake that might bite when I couldn’t imagine in the least what to do! After 9 years, it’s so easy to fold and twist and put rings on them it’s second nature. Silk is really beautiful and forgiving and these patterns and colors look great even if we aren’t the venerable MaiTai, the lovely woman I mentioned that used to be on tpf that does scarf videos, makes lovely bag inserts etc. Have fun with your beautiful silk
> 
> PS if you buy an H silk, you might be a goner! Especially since the twillys look great on bags! That is one slippery slope my friend


   I look at mine the same way! I was brave enough to sort of put it around my neck when I first got it but since then it’s been folded in it’s box on display in my LR. I look forward to being able to make silk magic like you do! And yes, I’m pretty sure I’m already a goner when it comes to the H silk. I’ve been browsing their site and unless I panic buy a keepall xs before the next PI I think an H silk will be my holiday gift to myself.


----------



## DrTr

Aliluvlv said:


> I look at mine the same way! I was brave enough to sort of put it around my neck when I first got it but since then it’s been folded in it’s box on display in my LR. I look forward to being able to make silk magic like you do! And yes, I’m pretty sure I’m already a goner when it comes to the H silk. I’ve been browsing their site and unless I panic buy a keepall xs before the next PI I think an H silk will be my holiday gift to myself.


It’s a great gift to yourself if you do it!  I read once that many French girls are gifted with an H silk for their 16th birthday, and that one of most cherished items they have is an H scarf. Who knew!  I see why though. They truly are works of art. I do love my marble silk LV bandeau too in black white and fuschia. And panic buying a keepall xs is a fine purchase too


----------



## Iamminda

DrTr said:


> You are welcome, believe me I was such a scarf idiot with my first one! I remember staring at it on the bed like it was a snake that might bite when I couldn’t imagine in the least what to do! After 9 years, it’s so easy to fold and twist and put rings on them it’s second nature. Silk is really beautiful and forgiving and these patterns and colors look great even if we aren’t the venerable MaiTai, the lovely woman I mentioned that used to be on tpf that does scarf videos, makes lovely bag inserts etc. Have fun with your beautiful silk
> 
> PS if you buy an H silk, you might be a goner! Especially since the twillys look great on bags! That is one slippery slope my friend



If I may add, the price for a H twilly is a little less than a LV bandeau for the same skinny scarf size and the H prints are much prettier tbh.  I have been thinking of getting some for a couple of years but haven’t due to “loyalty” (silly me!) to LV.  But life is too short to deprive one of a little pretty here and there


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Iamminda said:


> If I may add, the price for a H twilly is a little less than a LV bandeau for the same skinny scarf size and the H prints are much prettier tbh.  I have been thinking of getting some for a couple of years but haven’t due to “loyalty” (silly me!) to LV.  But life is too short to deprive one of a little pretty here and there


Hi Iamminda I just wanted to say I love what you have written under your post. Amen!
Also, I only own 1 LV bandeau.  It was a gift from my dear friends for my 50th a couple of years ago.  But I wear it on my head to hold down my hair and cover my ears when driving with the roof down. Never even considered it for my bags.


----------



## Iamminda

PrayersandPurses said:


> Hi Iamminda I just wanted to say I love what you have written under your post. Amen!
> Also, I only own 1 LV bandeau.  It was a gift from my dear friends for my 50th a couple of years ago.  But I wear it on my head to hold down my hair and cover my ears when driving with the roof down. Never even considered it for my bags.



Thanks PandP .  I love that you use your bandeau for a practical purpose rather than decorating your bags .  I have been buying them to decorate my bags and protect the handles.  I have worn it once or twice in a neck-tie knot to accessorize a solid color top.


----------



## bluebird03

Alma bb


----------



## Iamminda

bluebird03 said:


> Alma bb
> 
> View attachment 5594964



So pretty — I love this strap with your RB Alma.   I may have to get this strap for mine.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> So pretty — I love this strap with your RB Alma.   I may have to get this strap for mine.





Still available for you M!


----------



## DrTr

Iamminda said:


> If I may add, the price for a H twilly is a little less than a LV bandeau for the same skinny scarf size and the H prints are much prettier tbh.  I have been thinking of getting some for a couple of years but haven’t due to “loyalty” (silly me!) to LV.  But life is too short to deprive one of a little pretty here and there


Yes, LV prices bandeaus a bit higher, and I find H to be higher quality overall and the silk and art is tdf. I know what you mean about loyalty - I almost couldn’t buy my black white fuschia SITC bandeau, but I really wanted it. It’s very nice and goes great with my black and white NF. And of course if we want monogram or vivienne, LV it is. But my H twillys are just long skinny pieces of art!  I’ve used them primarily to cover bag handles, but have used for a strap, a handle, or a bracelet at different times. They usually offer ones in the same groups of cw’s as their scarves, and the nice thing about H, LV, Chanel is that colorways cans be so similar. Lots of my H cw’s look great on LVs.

I hope you will treat yourself to a little pretty or two!  They come in little tiny cylinder boxes and are just so cute


----------



## DrTr

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5594976
> 
> Still available for you M!


Not to enable or anything


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5594976
> 
> Still available for you M!



Thanks A .  I checked after I wrote my post and realized it is still available (swear it wasn’t Available the last time I checked, guess that means a PI is coming soon if things are available).


----------



## Iamminda

DrTr said:


> Yes, LV prices bandeaus a bit higher, and I find H to be higher quality overall and the silk and art is tdf. I know what you mean about loyalty - I almost couldn’t buy my black white fuschia SITC bandeau, but I really wanted it. It’s very nice and goes great with my black and white NF. And of course if we want monogram or vivienne, LV it is. But my H twillys are just long skinny pieces of art!  I’ve used them primarily to cover bag handles, but have used for a strap, a handle, or a bracelet at different times. They usually offer ones in the same groups of cw’s as their scarves, and the nice thing about H, LV, Chanel is that colorways cans be so similar. Lots of my H cw’s look great on LVs.
> 
> I hope you will treat yourself to a little pretty or two!  They come in little tiny cylinder boxes and are just so cute



I am sure the H ones are much nicer all around and the little orange H box is super cute.  I am feeling a bit over LV right now (tried to buy the set of Garden bandeaus in store a couple of days ago but they only had 1!! and someone else was looking at it along with the NF.  The client ended up not buying either when I checked stock upon getting home).  It’s for the better anyways so I can stay on my bag ban .


----------



## Aliluvlv

DrTr said:


> Not to enable or anything


lol whaaaat?! Moi?   


Iamminda said:


> Thanks A .  I checked after I wrote my post and realized it is still available (swear it wasn’t Available the last time I checked, guess that means a PI is coming soon if things are available).





Iamminda said:


> I am sure the H ones are much nicer all around and the little orange H box is super cute.  I am feeling a bit over LV right now (tried to buy the set of Garden bandeaus in store a couple of days ago but they only had 1!! and someone else was looking at it along with the NF.  The client ended up not buying either when I checked stock upon getting home).  It’s for the better anyways so I can stay on my bag ban .


Between DrTr and myself we just want to be sure all your needs are met M.  I agree, my “loyalty” to LV has waned too and if there’s  another considerable PI then I for sure will not be buying any bags or slgs from them unless it’s a very unique item from a collection in the distant future. And I will have no qualms about using H scarves with LV bags. It’s very considerate of LV to push their loyal followers to the competition don’t you think?


----------



## PrayersandPurses

DrTr said:


> Not to enable or anything


You all enabled me 12 years ago when I started reading this forum


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Iamminda said:


> I am sure the H ones are much nicer all around and the little orange H box is super cute.  I am feeling a bit over LV right now (tried to buy the set of Garden bandeaus in store a couple of days ago but they only had 1!! and someone else was looking at it along with the NF.  The client ended up not buying either when I checked stock upon getting home).  It’s for the better anyways so I can stay on my bag ban .


This happened to me Iamminda. LV will ALWAYS hold a special place in my heart.  It was my first luxury item and from today's standards I was old lol. I was 32. I have just recently fulfilled my collection with the noe bb in DA and honestly feel like I am done. I so wish I had bought more trunks than bags 20 years ago lol. The prices of EVERYTHING is nuts. I will probably read this forum forever because I love seeing the purchases of everyone else If I had unlimited funds I would just keep buying but I dont
I started buying Hermes 2 years ago and even with H there are just 2 more bags I want and then I am done with them too. I think!


----------



## bluebird03

Iamminda said:


> So pretty — I love this strap with your RB Alma.   I may have to get this strap for mine.


Thanks! i love it too. Had to wait 2 weeks for it to be delivered...i see its available now on the website so you could order it...have noticed that it keeps going in and out of stock and neither my CA or the online CA's could order it.


----------



## TangerineKandy

First day in the passenger seat!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

TangerineKandy said:


> First day in the passenger seat!
> View attachment 5595071


She's beautiful. Sorry i refer to my bags as girls because I don't have any. I have boys.


----------



## TangerineKandy

PrayersandPurses said:


> She's beautiful. Sorry i refer to my bags as girls because I don't have any. I have boys.


Hahaha thank you !!


----------



## DrTr

PrayersandPurses said:


> This happened to me Iamminda. LV will ALWAYS hold a special place in my heart.  It was my first luxury item and from today's standards I was old lol. I was 32. I have just recently fulfilled my collection with the noe bb in DA and honestly feel like I am done. I so wish I had bought more trunks than bags 20 years ago lol. The prices of EVERYTHING is nuts. I will probably read this forum forever because I love seeing the purchases of everyone else If I had unlimited funds I would just keep buying but I dont
> I started buying Hermes 2 years ago and even with H there are just 2 more bags I want and then I am done with them too. I think!


Wow, mythical purse peace? I know prices are totally insane!! I think during the pandemic with so many of us home, buying bags was something we could do. Now we can do other things, so bags may take less of our budget. My jeweler told me a year ago they were aware when the world opened up again people wouldn’t spend as much on jewelry - I found it interesting their business was so good to during WFH times. Good luck finding your two bags!


----------



## DrTr

TangerineKandy said:


> First day in the passenger seat!
> View attachment 5595071


Gorgeous passenger!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

DrTr said:


> Wow, mythical purse peace? I know prices are totally insane!! I think during the pandemic with so many of us home, buying bags was something we could do. Now we can do other things, so bags may take less of our budget. My jeweler told me a year ago they were aware when the world opened up again people wouldn’t spend as much on jewelry - I found it interesting their business was so good to during WFH times. Good luck finding your two bags!


I am sitting here laughing to myself because you are so right. Mythical is a good word. I have told myself I am done so many times.  Then I would come on this forum, see a purse, and I was sucked in again lol. As for jewelery, I have a very humble collection of that too. I wear every piece I own everyday rotating them (except during lockdown of course). Nothing sits in my lovely coffret tresor 24 unworn. But that doesn't mean I am done buying jewelery My regret is not buying more trunks when some of them were actually cheaper than some bags. Thank you for wishing me luck.


----------



## Cali2HI

Speedy B 25


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

bluebird03 said:


> Alma bb
> 
> View attachment 5594964


What a beauty! Love how the rose ballerine looks against the mono canvas     The strap you added looks very luxurious and comfy at the same time!
May I ask, how is yours wearing? Because I’ve been thinking about getting the one in black epi


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

PA in DA has been waiting for two years in my closet to get my love. Happy to be wearing and enjoying her now in the summer!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> PA in DA has been waiting for two years in my closet to get my love. Happy to be wearing and enjoying her now in the summer!
> View attachment 5596058


Love this bag!! This was the first PA I bought 8 years ago for $500 CDN and say its the best $500 I ever spent. I now own all 3 prints but should have bought all 3 of them when I had the chance at $500 each lol.  Wear her in the best of health and happiness


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

PrayersandPurses said:


> Love this bag!! This was the first PA I bought 8 years ago for $500 CDN and say its the best $500 I ever spent. I now own all 3 prints but should have bought all 3 of them when I had the chance at $500 each lol.  Wear her in the best of health and happiness


Thank you very much hun!  
Oh lucky you! How great that you have a trifecta  unfortunately the DE one was already discontinued when I joined the LV Club … but I’m grateful to have the DA and mono one, especially as two years ago the price was „only“ 480€, now it’s 950€ 
Hope that you wear and enjoy your wonderful trifecta!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Thank you very much hun!
> Oh lucky you! How great that you have a trifecta  unfortunately the DE one was already discontinued when I joined the LV Club … but I’m grateful to have the DA and mono one, especially as two years ago the price was „only“ 480€, now it’s 950€
> Hope that you wear and enjoy your wonderful trifecta!


Thank you MarryMeLVI know the prices now are insane!!. The Monogram I purchased 4 yrs ago for almost $800 CDN and the DE in 2020 for $1,000 from a consignment shop . My dear friend's daughter was on the hunt for me for about a year and found it from Aly's luxe find facebook in Netherlands. I don't have Facebook or any other social media so she searched for me. It was in like new condition, with a 2016 date code (I believe the last year it was in production). Just in time for my 50th birthday


----------



## Aliluvlv

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> PA in DA has been waiting for two years in my closet to get my love. Happy to be wearing and enjoying her now in the summer!
> View attachment 5596058


I love everything about this summer time picture! The beautiful DA pochette, your awesome hat and gorgeous skirt!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5596168
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


Love your Alma ❤️ But my phone only lets me click like lol. Wear her in the best of health and happiness. Hugs.


----------



## lemondln

bluebird03 said:


> Alma bb
> 
> View attachment 5594964




So pretty! Cannot move my eyes away


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5596168
> 
> Happy Tuesday!



So pretty A  — both the Alma and cles!  Indigo is so beautiful — we don’t see this gorgeous color often enough on the forum.  Happy Tuesday A .


----------



## bluebird03

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> What a beauty! Love how the rose ballerine looks against the mono canvas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The strap you added looks very luxurious and comfy at the same time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May I ask, how is yours wearing? Because I’ve been thinking about getting the one in black epi



Thanks! I have had it for only a month now but so far so good. I really love the epi over the DE canvas.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

PrayersandPurses said:


> Thank you MarryMeLVI know the prices now are insane!!. The Monogram I purchased 4 yrs ago for almost $800 CDN and the DE in 2020 for $1,000 from a consignment shop . My dear friend's daughter was on the hunt for me for about a year and found it from Aly's luxe find facebook in Netherlands. I don't have Facebook or any other social media so she searched for me. It was in like new condition, with a 2016 date code (I believe the last year it was in production). Just in time for my 50th birthday


Oh wow how kind of her - that was surely a lovely present!   Glad that you were able to add the DE beauty to your collection!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Aliluvlv said:


> I love everything about this summer time picture! The beautiful DA pochette, your awesome hat and gorgeous skirt!


Thank you so much for your kind words my lovely!     


Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5596168
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


OMG your Alma looks so gorgeous!!  Your pic makes me want to atb her right away!  And how pretty the garden keypouch is - a true unicorn


----------



## PrayersandPurses

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Oh wow how kind of her - that was surely a lovely present!   Glad that you were able to add the DE beauty to your collection!


oh no she didn't buy it for me  She just had to buy it for me online because she is on Facebook and has purchased a few things from this online consignment before. It was a gift to myself
But thank you, I am very happy to have it


----------



## Aliluvlv

PrayersandPurses said:


> Love your Alma ❤️ But my phone only lets me click like lol. Wear her in the best of health and happiness. Hugs.





Iamminda said:


> So pretty A  — both the Alma and cles!  Indigo is so beautiful — we don’t see this gorgeous color often enough on the forum.  Happy Tuesday A .





MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Thank you so much for your kind words my lovely!
> 
> OMG your Alma looks so gorgeous!!  Your pic makes me want to atb her right away!  And how pretty the garden keypouch is - a true unicorn


Thank you all so much! I love the alma bb (it’s my only leather LV)  Indigo is such a hard color to capture in pictures but I love how the color shifts depending on the light. First time hand carrying her and I really like it for short trips. Someday I’ll have to ask if LV can shorten my original strap which is way too long on me, but in the mean time the mono & rose ballerine strap works too. Hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## Loriad

2007 Neverfull with replaced vachetta....


----------



## MeepMeep67

Loriad said:


> 2007 Neverfull with replaced vachetta....
> 
> View attachment 5596791


Beautiful!! Looks new as ever


----------



## MeepMeep67

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5596168
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


Such a lovely combo!


----------



## MeepMeep67

bluebird03 said:


> Alma bb
> 
> View attachment 5594964


Pretty pink and with that strap!


----------



## minnnea

Mizi Vienna! The work horse bag, the thick leather is undistractable.


----------



## TokidokiM

minnnea said:


> View attachment 5597328
> 
> Mizi Vienna! The work horse bag, the thick leather is undistractable.


Wow, I have the exact same bag as yours, the leather is so nice.  I only use it a few times every year....I should take it out sometimes


----------



## TokidokiM

Loriad said:


> 2007 Neverfull with replaced vachetta....
> 
> View attachment 5596791


Amazing, looks new  how long it takes to get the vachetta replaced?


----------



## bluebird03

Loriad said:


> 2007 Neverfull with replaced vachetta....
> 
> View attachment 5596791


looks amazing


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Loriad said:


> 2007 Neverfull with replaced vachetta....
> 
> View attachment 5596791


Beautiful! Looks brand new.


----------



## Loriad

TokidokiM said:


> Amazing, looks new  how long it takes to get the vachetta replaced?


I don't really recall exactly. I posted it on the repair cost thread at that time. Whatever it was, it was less than what they told me and it seems like repair times are taking longer lately. They did an amazing job and I would recommend it!


----------



## Loriad

minnnea said:


> View attachment 5597328
> 
> Mizi Vienna! The work horse bag, the thick leather is undistractable.


This bag is beautiful!


----------



## gina1023

The rain cleared out for the day, so I took the Shelby GT 500 and my marine On My Side to run errands. I really need to use this more, it kind of goes with everything.


----------



## DrTr

luxpurses said:


> Your purse stands up so nicely.
> Mine lose its shape and I am desperately need help bring her structure/shape back to life
> Any recommendations would greatly appreciated


Welcome to tpf! As your bag is Chanel, you might try the CHANEL forum for additional suggestions. Divide and Conquer on Etsy though makes great bag inserts that might help shape your bag. Good luck.


----------



## 23adeline

Maxi Multi Pochette beige & me
	

		
			
		

		
	




Keepall xs seal


----------



## Loriad

Montsouris is appliance shopping with me today.


----------



## bluebird03

Twist MM


----------



## PrayersandPurses

bluebird03 said:


> Twist MM
> 
> View attachment 5599069


This bag is beautiful . Wear her in good health and happiness  I wish I bought it when it first came out and much cheaper lol


----------



## Iamminda

Loriad said:


> Montsouris is appliance shopping with me today.
> 
> View attachment 5599067



The embossing on this is so deep and pretty


----------



## muggles

Loriad said:


> Montsouris is appliance shopping with me today.
> 
> View attachment 5599067


Beautiful! I can’t imagine the imprint would ever change! I think there must have been a batch in 2020 that didn’t take a deep impression! Lol! Like mine!


----------



## Loriad

Iamminda said:


> The embossing on this is so deep and pretty


Thank you! I actually returned the first one because it wasn't very deep. My SA sent me a picture of this one and it was love at first sight!


----------



## bluebird03

PrayersandPurses said:


> This bag is beautiful . Wear her in good health and happiness  I wish I bought it when it first came out and much cheaper lol


THank you!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Me with my graceful PM mono - a perfect summer bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama




----------



## DrTr

Sunshine mama said:


> View attachment 5600454


love it! Your bag has a baby bag


----------



## TokidokiM

Sunshine mama said:


> View attachment 5600454


Great bag, the baby bag super cute


----------



## 23adeline

Today I dress-up bubblegram Alma bb with vachetta  


Yesterday’s speedy 20


----------



## TokidokiM

23adeline said:


> Today I dress-up bubblegram Alma bb with vachetta
> View attachment 5602390
> 
> Yesterday’s speedy 20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5602391


Stunning bags, love your bubblegram Alma bb, your mink bag charm is gorgeous


----------



## Aliluvlv

Feeling colorful today heading into the long weekend!


----------



## MeepMeep67

Loriad said:


> Montsouris is appliance shopping with me today.
> 
> View attachment 5599067


Absolutely beautiful!!!  


MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Me with my graceful PM mono - a perfect summer bag!
> View attachment 5600198


it is a great summer bag!


----------



## MeepMeep67

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5603031
> 
> Feeling colorful today heading into the long weekend!


Love the colors! Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5603031
> 
> Feeling colorful today heading into the long weekend!



So pretty A  — I am in love with the garden print .  Enjoy your long weekend


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

MeepMeep67 said:


> Absolutely beautiful!!!
> 
> it is a great summer bag!


Thanks hun!


----------



## Aliluvlv

MeepMeep67 said:


> Love the colors! Have a wonderful weekend!





Iamminda said:


> So pretty A  — I am in love with the garden print .  Enjoy your long weekend


Thank you MM & M!    Hope you have a great weekend!


----------



## Sunshine mama

This cutie just hanging around


----------



## lemondln

Sunshine mama said:


> This cutie just hanging around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5603306



So cute! Is it easy to use?


----------



## LexLV

Speedy b 25 cognac


----------



## Reamie

LexLV said:


> Speedy b 25 cognac
> 
> View attachment 5603794


Oooh this is just fabulous!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Grande Latte

LexLV said:


> Speedy b 25 cognac
> 
> View attachment 5603794


Wow. This color is gorgeous. GORGEOUS. Is it a limited edition color? This is the first time I've seen it. Thanks!!!


----------



## MegPoort

LexLV said:


> Speedy b 25 cognac
> 
> View attachment 5603794


So gorgeous!!! I got lucky and grabbed the very last one in the San Diego boutique yesterday! Bag twins. Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## LexLV

Grande Latte said:


> Wow. This color is gorgeous. GORGEOUS. Is it a limited edition color? This is the first time I've seen it. Thanks!!!


Yes it’s called Cognac and it just launched 9/1 or 9/2 and seasonal, supposedly like 60-70 pieces in each style


----------



## 23adeline

Since 1854 Capucines Mini , my favourite


----------



## Sibelle

I took my good old Favorite MM with me shopping today. I should use her much more often. The patterns clash a bit though


----------



## ccbaggirl89

LexLV said:


> Speedy b 25 cognac
> 
> View attachment 5603794


What a beautiful color!


----------



## Sunshine mama

lemondln said:


> So cute! Is it easy to use?


Thank you. 
The "bag" is so lightweight and just the right size for light carrying days. It did get a little tricky trying to zip or unzip in the beginning, but I got used to it.


----------



## Grande Latte

LexLV said:


> Yes it’s called Cognac and it just launched 9/1 or 9/2 and seasonal, supposedly like 60-70 pieces in each style


Thank you. I'm overseas right now. So I will call in locally. Maybe I will be in luck!


----------



## Sunshine mama

TP19. It's all about brown today. Still wearing white after labor day though.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> TP19. It's all about brown today. Still wearing white after labor day though.
> View attachment 5606263



Love this little cutie, you beautiful fashion rebel you .  (Btw, wish I had bought the 19 before it was discontinued).


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Love this little cutie, you beautiful fashion rebel you .  (Btw, wish I had bought the 19 before it was discontinued).


Thank you IMMMM!! And lol. I actually am a rebel with a lot of things that are status quo.


----------



## 23adeline

Today this Capucines Mini 
	

		
			
		

		
	



yesterday stardust speedy 20


----------



## Aliluvlv

23adeline said:


> Today this Capucines Mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607088
> 
> yesterday stardust speedy 20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5607089


Both are gorgeous but I just love our gold cles with your stardust speedy 20! Beautiful!


----------



## 23adeline

Last Saturday Troca PM 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Yesterday LVxUF PA
	

		
			
		

		
	



and today Alma BB MWT


----------



## Mrs. D

Speedy 20 ❤️


----------



## NWGal




----------



## mzroyalflyness

LexLV said:


> Speedy b 25 cognac
> 
> View attachment 5603794


So gorgeous!!


----------



## Roxannek

Me! I am in the passenger seat  with my Micro Metis. A beautiful,warm, sunny day in East Texas.


----------



## Alias220

Roxannek said:


> Me! I am in the passenger seat  with my Micro Metis. A beautiful,warm, sunny day in East Texas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5611851


This is such a pretty pink!!!


----------



## TokidokiM

Roxannek said:


> Me! I am in the passenger seat  with my Micro Metis. A beautiful,warm, sunny day in East Texas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5611851


Lovely color


----------



## baghabitz34

gina1023 said:


> The rain cleared out for the day, so I took the Shelby GT 500 and my marine On My Side to run errands. I really need to use this more, it kind of goes with everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5598052


Love your Onmyside! It’s such a good bag.


----------



## Bumbles

Roxannek said:


> Me! I am in the passenger seat  with my Micro Metis. A beautiful,warm, sunny day in East Texas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5611851


Another gorgeous shot as always! And so tempting too. I love the shade of pink and the bagcharm to match with it!!!


----------



## shillinggirl88

Lovely Cognac


----------



## WinSailor

Maida Hobo


----------



## 23adeline

My oldest Capucines Mini
	

		
			
		

		
	



Pochette Metis
	

		
			
		

		
	



Capucines BB
	

		
			
		

		
	



Maxi Multi Pochette
	

		
			
		

		
	



Small red heart bag and London Mini PA
	

		
			
		

		
	



Twist pm


----------



## Aliluvlv

My WT NF the last 2 weeks on days I need to go into the office.


----------



## Classy&Fab

Roxannek said:


> Me! I am in the passenger seat  with my Micro Metis. A beautiful,warm, sunny day in East Texas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5611851


Love seeing your pics of your Micro Métis!  It is just the most adorable thing ever. I know everyone says it isn’t practical, but I’m in Texas too and it is too hot for me to haul around a big bag!  I am so tempted … this one may need to come home with me sooner rather than later.


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5615707
> 
> My WT NF the last 2 weeks on days I need to go into the office.


Love this one — you picked some great stickers A .


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5615707
> 
> My WT NF the last 2 weeks on days I need to go into the office.


Looks just gorgeous!! I adore the combination of monogram with black leather. How great to have it in the NF!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

It’s a monogram Friday! I just couldn’t help it and had to capture the sparkling of the Boulogne hardware in the sun!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Vernis


----------



## Sunshine mama

Roxannek said:


> Me! I am in the passenger seat  with my Micro Metis. A beautiful,warm, sunny day in East Texas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5611851


Just gorgeous!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5615707
> 
> My WT NF the last 2 weeks on days I need to go into the office.


I love the Neverfull and love how you personalized yours


----------



## PrayersandPurses

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> It’s a monogram Friday! I just couldn’t help it and had to capture the sparkling of the Boulogne hardware in the sun!
> View attachment 5615962


Love how your shawl is also shining


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Sunshine mama said:


> Vernis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616081


So beautiful


----------



## Sunshine mama

PrayersandPurses said:


> So beautiful


Thank you!


----------



## DMVLux

Me and my PM on this beautiful fall day


----------



## Roxannek

Classy&Fab said:


> Love seeing your pics of your Micro Métis!  It is just the most adorable thing ever. I know everyone says it isn’t practical, but I’m in Texas too and it is too hot for me to haul around a big bag!  I am so tempted … this one may need to come home with me sooner rather than later.


Awww thanks  It is not practical but so CUTE! When I wear it I don’t have to wear a necklace. I say that justifies you getting one. Save $ on necklaces


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

PrayersandPurses said:


> Love how your shawl is also shining


Thank you hun!


----------



## Loriad

Bumbag is the choice of the day for running errands!


----------



## 23adeline

WAH MPA 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Stardust Speedy 20 and LV Garden Nano Bucket Cles


----------



## LL777

My weekend companion


----------



## TangerineKandy

My companion today.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

TangerineKandy said:


> My companion today.
> 
> View attachment 5616962


She's a lovely companion


----------



## Classy&Fab

Roxannek said:


> Awww thanks  It is not practical but so CUTE! When I wear it I don’t have to wear a necklace. I say that justifies you getting one. Save $ on necklaces


You are so welcome!  And thank you for the excellent necklace idea and justification — I love the way you think!


----------



## TangerineKandy

PrayersandPurses said:


> She's a lovely companion


Thank you!!


----------



## BagLady14

Pallas BB on the tram seat


----------



## Sibelle

Grey rainy day today. Time for my Alma PM


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Sibelle said:


> Grey rainy day today. Time for my Alma PM
> View attachment 5617294


I love this beautiful classic


----------



## Sunshine mama

BagLady14 said:


> Pallas BB on the tram seat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617241


Scary!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Sibelle said:


> Grey rainy day today. Time for my Alma PM
> View attachment 5617294


She looks so gorgeous and classy


----------



## Sunshine mama

Petit Sac Plat


----------



## ceya

minnnea said:


> View attachment 5597328
> 
> Mizi Vienna! The work horse bag, the thick leather is undistractable.


Nice!  When was it came out?  How much was it then?  Thank you


----------



## minnnea

ceya said:


> Nice!  When was it came out?  How much was it then?  Thank you


It is from 2005, I got mine for 800€ used(!?). So I don’t know the retail, I would guess ~$2500 or so…


----------



## fyn72

Rose Ballerine Montaigne MM on this #pinkwednesday


----------



## 23adeline

Speedy 20
	

		
			
		

		
	



London mini Pochette 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Fall For You Maxi Multi Pochette beige
	

		
			
		

		
	



LV Garden Nano Bucket
	

		
			
		

		
	



Keepall xs Eclipse


----------



## rileygirl

Just got my petite bucket back from repairs. Everything but the canvas was replaced. I purchased her in 1998, my first LV. Loving her but trying to darken her vachetta a bit.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

rileygirl said:


> Just got my petite bucket back from repairs. Everything but the canvas was replaced. I purchased her in 1998, my first LV. Loving her but trying to darken her vachetta a bit.
> 
> View attachment 5620417


Beautiful! Looks brand new.


----------



## IWICBTAll!

rileygirl said:


> Just got my petite bucket back from repairs. Everything but the canvas was replaced. I purchased her in 1998, my first LV. Loving her but trying to darken her vachetta a bit.
> 
> View attachment 5620417


Very nice!


----------



## Sunshine mama

rileygirl said:


> Just got my petite bucket back from repairs. Everything but the canvas was replaced. I purchased her in 1998, my first LV. Loving her but trying to darken her vachetta a bit.
> 
> View attachment 5620417


Pretty!!!


----------



## 23adeline

Nigo Japanese Cruiser


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

rileygirl said:


> Just got my petite bucket back from repairs. Everything but the canvas was replaced. I purchased her in 1998, my first LV. Loving her but trying to darken her vachetta a bit.
> 
> View attachment 5620417


OMG! What a stunning lady! How beautiful and looks completely brand new after the repair. Gorgeous bag! 
It’s just amazing how well the canvas has held up on the bags from the 90s. Hope the same will apply to the bags we buy now!


----------



## TangerineKandy

Mini City Steamer for date day!


----------



## TokidokiM

TangerineKandy said:


> Mini City Steamer for date day!
> 
> View attachment 5622742


Your Mini City Steamer looks lovely


----------



## TangerineKandy

TokidokiM said:


> Your Mini City Steamer looks lovely


Thank you!!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Back to work after a week of vacation. Happy monogram Monday!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> She looks so gorgeous and classy


Totally agree!!


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5623666
> 
> Back to work after a week of vacation. Happy monogram Monday!


Beautiful! Is this the GM or the MM?


----------



## Aliluvlv

Pop Art Suzy said:


> Beautiful! Is this the GM or the MM?


Thank you!   This is the My LV world tour NF MM. The perfect size!


----------



## 23adeline

Sunrise Pastel OTG PM
	

		
			
		

		
	



Dauphine EW
	

		
			
		

		
	



LV Arch Bag


----------



## Sibelle

Shopping with my NeoNoe. The strap does not belong to the bag. Still looking for something suitable as I don't like the Jaquard strap.


----------



## Louisgyal37




----------



## Aliluvlv

Weekend target run.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Took the  pearls off.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Took the  pearls off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5628176



Very pretty with or without the pearls 




Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5628050
> 
> Weekend target run.



How fun to go to Target with this little cutie . Love the batty bag charm too.


----------



## Venice04

Took Miss Sophia for a ride downtown last night.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Happy Fall!


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5630527
> 
> Happy Fall!



Love this little reverse cutie


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Love this little reverse cutie


Thank you M! It reminds me of dark chocolate Reese’s peanut butter cups which reminds me of Halloween for some reason. Perfect for this rainy fall day we’re having.


----------



## Bec Loves Bags

It’s Fall, so time for fluffy paired with vintage TBE


----------



## Sunshine mama

Bec Loves Bags said:


> It’s Fall, so time for fluffy paired with vintage TBE
> 
> View attachment 5630879


Love them both! Fluffy and tiny!


----------



## mzroyalflyness

Off to work!


----------



## Iamminda

Bec Loves Bags said:


> It’s Fall, so time for fluffy paired with vintage TBE
> 
> View attachment 5630879



My goodness, love your (Elleme?) shearling bag .  Such a cute pairing with your speedy cutie.


----------



## Bec Loves Bags

Iamminda said:


> My goodness, love your (Elleme?) shearling bag .  Such a cute pairing with your speedy cutie.


Thank you! It is an Elleme Raisin . I love the Madeline/Raisin silhouettes, and they are so fun to carry!


----------



## muggles

Riding shotgun today!


----------



## Aliluvlv

muggles said:


> Riding shotgun today!
> 
> View attachment 5631136


What a cutie!!    And your bag and charm are fantastic too!


----------



## KristinSaysOK

On our way to deliver some carrots to the horses!


----------



## KristinSaysOK

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5630527
> 
> Happy Fall!


What a perfect bag charm!


----------



## Providence

Waiting for my daughter…
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
Love this Noe BB and she holds so much more than it would appear.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Providence said:


> Waiting for my daughter…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632996
> View attachment 5632997
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love this Noe BB and she holds so much more than it would appear.


I love it too I just bought one in May


----------



## BagLady14

Trio messenger in cobalt blue.
I Love blue!!


----------



## tolliv

My riding buddy for the day.


----------



## LVinCali

Nano so small it doesn't even need to take up the passenger seat...


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

tolliv said:


> My riding buddy for the day.
> 
> View attachment 5634447


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

LVinCali said:


> Nano so small it doesn't even need to take up the passenger seat...
> 
> View attachment 5635113


Love this cutie!


----------



## bagsamplified

BagLady14 said:


> Trio messenger in cobalt blue.
> I Love blue!!
> View attachment 5633514


Your Trio Messenger is so beautiful! Really want to see more Taigarama in action


----------



## Sunshine mama

My fave Alma BB


----------



## Christofle

Sunshine mama said:


> My fave Alma BB
> View attachment 5635419


Absolutely stunning


----------



## Sunshine mama

Christofle said:


> Absolutely stunning


Thank you Christofle!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Sunshine mama said:


> My fave Alma BB
> View attachment 5635419


She looks so beautiful hun!!     I enjoy it each time very much when you share pics of her


----------



## MaggyH

Sunshine mama said:


> My fave Alma BB
> View attachment 5635419


Beautiful and unusual! Even prettier in the sun


----------



## Sunshine mama

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> She looks so beautiful hun!!     I enjoy it each time very much when you share pics of her





MaggyH said:


> Beautiful and unusual! Even prettier in the sun


Thank you so much @MarryMeLV_Now  and @MaggyH !   
I thought it was amazing in the sunlight too.


----------



## Loriad

South Bank Besace!


----------



## Iamminda

Loriad said:


> South Bank Besace!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635613


Love this bag .  I regret returning this one (my only return ever) a few years back.


----------



## swags

My bestie!


----------



## grandpiano

Finally it’s sunny day here!!! Let’s go Speedy20 with a new beige strap!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

grandpiano said:


> Finally it’s sunny day here!!! Let’s go Speedy20 with a new beige strap!
> 
> View attachment 5636377


What a beauty, love the new beige strap!


----------



## Sunshine mama

grandpiano said:


> Finally it’s sunny day here!!! Let’s go Speedy20 with a new beige strap!
> 
> View attachment 5636377


I really like the subtlety of this strap.


----------



## 23adeline

Boite Chapeau mini
	

		
			
		

		
	



Chain-it
	

		
			
		

		
	




Lockme Ever Mini
	

		
			
		

		
	




Coussin BB



Capucines BB
	

		
			
		

		
	




City Steamer Mini
	

		
			
		

		
	




Palm Springs Mini Infrarouge 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Maxi Multi Pochette
	

		
			
		

		
	




Alma BB Bubblegram
	

		
			
		

		
	




Vertical Box Trunk


----------



## CoCoBelle

Perfect Sunny LV Sunday w/ my world tour alma bb!


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Got my “unicorn” with me today at work. Love it!!!


----------



## NeedanotherLV

My new bella tote mahina


----------



## NeedanotherLV

duplicate


----------



## Sunshine mama

This cutie stormed through rainy Monday.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> This cutie stormed through rainy Monday.
> View attachment 5638984



I may _need _this cutie in my life


----------



## bagsamplified

Sunshine mama said:


> This cutie stormed through rainy Monday.
> View attachment 5638984


Beeeeeautiful picture!


----------



## Sunshine mama

bagsamplified said:


> Beeeeeautiful picture!


Thaaaaaaaank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> I may _need _this cutie in my life


You may need it IMMMMM. Even though it's not my fave Alma BB, I realized that I still love it soooo much!


----------



## 23adeline

Lockme Ever Mini again


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Lockme Ever Mini again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639825


So prettyyyy!


----------



## J99li

My speedy 20 with the black strap! I love her so much


----------



## Scooch

My everything bag! Cabas Alto


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Scooch said:


> My everything bag! Cabas Alto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5640630


Love it  These vintage bags always make me smile


----------



## LL777

Carrying this beauty this week.


----------



## Louisgyal37




----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

LL777 said:


> Carrying this beauty this week.
> 
> View attachment 5640972


She is stunning! What a gorgeous color!


----------



## fyn72

Pont 9 with wimb


----------



## PrayersandPurses

fyn72 said:


> Pont 9 with wimb
> 
> View attachment 5643338


I really love the style & simplicity of this bag  It's underrated as I've never see it around except on this forum.


----------



## Love4MK

Decided my ten year old Palermo needed some love!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Mommy and darling.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Sunshine mama said:


> Mommy and darling.
> View attachment 5644137


How cute is that duo! Love it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> How cute is that duo! Love it!


Thank you!


----------



## Bumbles

Sunshine mama said:


> Mommy and darling.
> View attachment 5644137


Always a cute pair. What do you put in the baby by the way? AirPods?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Bumbles said:


> Always a cute pair. What do you put in the baby by the way? AirPods?


Thank you. 
I had 2 lipsticks, a small eye shadow palette,  a powder,  and a small concealer.


----------



## ctimec

My Fall grab and go!


----------



## fyn72

PrayersandPurses said:


> I really love the style & simplicity of this bag  It's underrated as I've never see it around except on this forum.


I agree! I have never seen one out and about, it's beautiful! In some lighting it has a pearl like shimmer


----------



## LL777

My new work bag


----------



## 23adeline

Speedy 20


----------



## LVinStLouie

LL777 said:


> My new work bag
> 
> View attachment 5644720


LVoe this bag!  Is this the MM size?


----------



## LL777

LVinStLouie said:


> LVoe this bag!  Is this the MM size?


Yes, it is. I love the size


----------



## 23adeline

Still speedy 20 and speedy 20


----------



## TokidokiM

23adeline said:


> Still speedy 20 and speedy 20
> View attachment 5646051
> View attachment 5646050


Lovely bags    I have a same mink charm like yours!


----------



## 23adeline

TokidokiM said:


> Lovely bags    I have a same mink charm like yours!


 My charm twins


----------



## anachronism

Artsy MM in Navy. I got a pic of the back instead of the front with the hardware and string haha oops.


----------



## MrsSlocomb

Such a great everyday bag!!


----------



## Sferics

scnr


----------



## bluebird03

Buci…


----------



## bluebird03

.


----------



## LL777

I think this girl won’t see her dustbag for awhile


----------



## garf13ld

LL777 said:


> I think this girl won’t see her dustbag for awhile
> 
> View attachment 5646967


She is gorgeous   Is she heavy?


----------



## LL777

garf13ld said:


> She is gorgeous   Is she heavy?


Thank you! No, not at all.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Here she is leaving Sunday mass. Never ever thought I would be driving with roof down in November. It’s been an unusually warm weekend in Toronto. Her handles need a suntan


----------



## 23adeline

Keepall xs khaki last night 
	

		
			
		

		
	



This morning ,using this W Tote BB because I need to bring quite a lot of things


----------



## Vanlovpurse

My carryall mm coming with me to office today


----------



## 23adeline

Capucines BB
	

		
			
		

		
	



Alma BB


----------



## WinSailor

My old Speedy 30 that started it all. This was my very first LV that I bought in 2006 which ignited my obsession!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

WinSailor said:


> My old Speedy 30 that started it all. This was my very first LV that I bought in 2006 which ignited my obsession!
> 
> View attachment 5650425


Shes' beautiful  The older they get the better they look!


----------



## 23adeline

Capucines BB emerald 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Lockme Ever Mini


----------



## PrayersandPurses

23adeline said:


> Capucines BB emerald
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650628
> 
> Lockme Ever Mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650629


Your capucines is beautiful!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

WinSailor said:


> My old Speedy 30 that started it all. This was my very first LV that I bought in 2006 which ignited my obsession!
> 
> View attachment 5650425


She’s still in pristine condition! Looks great!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Running errands with this cutie.  Happy weekend!


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5651473
> 
> Running errands with this cutie.  Happy weekend!



_So so so _cute with the lock and leaf charm .  Isn’t it fun to use the lock as a decorative piece?  Pretty presents too. Have a great weekend sweet A .


----------



## Jetta

Going to work with speedy 35 and huxton pm


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> _So so so _cute with the lock and leaf charm .  Isn’t it fun to use the lock as a decorative piece?  Pretty presents too. Have a great weekend sweet A .


You are the sweetest M! Yes, I love how shiny this lock is! Much better than my first speedy.  Hope you’re having a fantastic weekend my sweet friend!


----------



## CoCoBelle

Today’s fabulous passenger!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

CoCoBelle said:


> View attachment 5652290
> 
> 
> Today’s fabulous passenger!


She certainly is fabulous


----------



## southernbelle82

I don’t think I ever shared my latest purchase. I picked up the MIF Odeon MM in mono last month while on vacation in Aspen. I’ve been wanting to go to Aspen for several years now. The purse was a 40th bday gift from my husband. Here are some pics


----------



## PrayersandPurses

southernbelle82 said:


> I don’t think I ever shared my latest purchase. I picked up the MIF Odeon MM in mono last month while on vacation in Aspen. I’ve been wanting to go to Aspen for several years now. The purse was a 40th bday gift from my husband. Here are some pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652517
> View attachment 5652519
> View attachment 5652521
> View attachment 5652520


Happy 40th birthday. Congratulations on your beautiful new bag and for purchasing it in a place you've always wanted to go
Enjoy the bag in the best of health and happiness


----------



## southernbelle82

PrayersandPurses said:


> Happy 40th birthday. Congratulations on your beautiful new bag and for purchasing it in a place you've always wanted to go
> Enjoy the bag in the best of health and happiness


Thank you so much!!!! LV’s somehow seem even more special when I get them as a souvenir. My first bag, a speedy, I bought from the maison store in San Fran on my 33rd bday. ☺️


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

CoCoBelle said:


> View attachment 5652290
> 
> 
> Today’s fabulous passenger!


What a gorgeous color of your Alma! Love how your bandeau and Mini pochette matches it


----------



## PrayersandPurses

southernbelle82 said:


> Thank you so much!!!! LV’s somehow seem even more special when I get them as a souvenir. My first bag, a speedy, I bought from the maison store in San Fran on my 33rd bday. ☺️


Those are absolutely the best souvenirs


----------



## CoCoBelle

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> What a gorgeous color of your Alma! Love how your bandeau and Mini pochette matches it


Aww, Thanks so much!


----------



## CoCoBelle

southernbelle82 said:


> I don’t think I ever shared my latest purchase. I picked up the MIF Odeon MM in mono last month while on vacation in Aspen. I’ve been wanting to go to Aspen for several years now. The purse was a 40th bday gift from my husband. Here are some pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652517
> View attachment 5652519
> View attachment 5652521
> View attachment 5652520


Gorgeous bag, pup and owner! Congrats!


----------



## Grande Latte

southernbelle82 said:


> Thank you so much!!!! LV’s somehow seem even more special when I get them as a souvenir. My first bag, a speedy, I bought from the maison store in San Fran on my 33rd bday. ☺️


Yes. I buy a bag to coincide with a special celebration. This way, every time I look at it, it reminds me of something beautiful. Enjoy your Odeon MM. I'm just about to pull the trigger on the monogram/ black version. I've been wavering for a year, but am afraid of another price increase!


----------



## Grande Latte

LL777 said:


> My new work bag
> 
> View attachment 5644720


Yes. I can totally see this as a work bag. Enjoy!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Flurries are in the forecast so I switched to my DE SpeedyB. And my yellow Scorpio charm. Yellow makes me happy when skies are grey 
We went to Tims to grab breakfast.


----------



## southernbelle82

CoCoBelle said:


> Gorgeous bag, pup and owner! Congrats!


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

southernbelle82 said:


> I don’t think I ever shared my latest purchase. I picked up the MIF Odeon MM in mono last month while on vacation in Aspen. I’ve been wanting to go to Aspen for several years now. The purse was a 40th bday gift from my husband. Here are some pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5652517
> View attachment 5652519
> View attachment 5652521
> View attachment 5652520


Oooh there's an LV in Aspen? I had no idea. My daughter and I are going there for Thanksgiving weekend. I can't wait. Gonna definitely have to check out the LV store there. Great pics!


----------



## LVinCali

TJ and LV flowers


----------



## bagsamplified

LVinCali said:


> TJ and LV flowers
> 
> View attachment 5653403


Beautiful combo!! We need more Flowers bags on the action and passenger seat threads! Especially with actual flowers


----------



## Llesuer

My latest! Arrived yesterday!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Llesuer said:


> My latest! Arrived yesterday!
> 
> View attachment 5653606


 Congratulations! She's beautiful


----------



## Llesuer

PrayersandPurses said:


> Congratulations! She's beautiful


Thank you!


----------



## southernbelle82

Pop Art Suzy said:


> Oooh there's an LV in Aspen? I had no idea. My daughter and I are going there for Thanksgiving weekend. I can't wait. Gonna definitely have to check out the LV store there. Great pics!


YES!!!! On Mill St. Def pop in and check it out. Hope y’all have a fabulous time, I really enjoyed our stay there. Technically we stayed in Snowmass Village at the Limelight but spent time during the day in Aspen.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

southernbelle82 said:


> YES!!!! On Mill St. Def pop in and check it out. Hope y’all have a fabulous time, I really enjoyed our stay there. Technically we stayed in Snowmass Village at the Limelight but spent time during the day in Aspen.


I know we'll have fun. I can't wait to ski there. It's been many years since I've skied at Aspen (before I met my husband 29 years ago), so I'm looking forward to that. We'll be staying right in town, so hopefully I can conveniently walk to LV


----------



## 23adeline

Sac Plat XS
	

		
			
		

		
	




Speedy BB Ink and Vivienne Coin 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Spring Street 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Capucines Mini 
	

		
			
		

		
	




LV Garden Nano Bucket 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Cruise 2023 Denim Nano Noe


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Heading to lunch with my Noe on this snowy day.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Pop Art Suzy said:


> Heading to lunch with my Noe on this snowy day.
> 
> View attachment 5654884


Love the Noe  and how you tied it with the bandeau


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

PrayersandPurses said:


> Love the Noe  and how you tied it with the bandeau


Aww thank you!


----------



## Llesuer

So pretty! Not worried about the snow?


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Llesuer said:


> So pretty! Not worried about the snow?


It started snowing after I had gone into work, so kinda had no choice. But I don't worry about that sort of thing. Can't baby my purses forever.


----------



## Llesuer

Pop Art Suzy said:


> It started snowing after I had gone into work, so kinda had no choice. But I don't worry about that sort of thing. Can't baby my purses forever.


So true!!  They are built to be used!


----------



## starlight0229




----------



## southernbelle82

Pop Art Suzy said:


> Heading to lunch with my Noe on this snowy day.
> 
> View attachment 5654884


Sooo pretty! I love it! Let us know if you pick anything up in Aspen. Hope you have fun skiing too, I’d be done broke my neck.


----------



## viewwing

23adeline said:


> Sac Plat XS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654397
> 
> 
> Speedy BB Ink and Vivienne Coin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654398
> 
> 
> Spring Street
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654399
> 
> 
> Capucines Mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654400
> 
> 
> LV Garden Nano Bucket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654402
> 
> 
> Cruise 2023 Denim Nano Noe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654401


What can fit in the nano noe? It’s soooo cute!


----------



## LaurenE18

Early Christmas present, Graceful mm


----------



## 23adeline

viewwing said:


> What can fit in the nano noe? It’s soooo cute!


It fits my daily items- Zoe wallet, card holder, a pack of tissue paper, lipgloss, car key, Mini bottle hand sanitizer and a pen


----------



## LaurenE18

LaurenE18 said:


> Early Christmas present, Graceful mm
> 
> View attachment 5656486


So help me out pls! I love this bag but I also love the artsy…should I keep? Or exchange for the artsy??


----------



## mrslkc23

LaurenE18 said:


> So help me out pls! I love this bag but I also love the artsy…should I keep? Or exchange for the artsy??


I have both Artsy and Graceful (but pm size). I personally prefer the Graceful as the handle is more comfortable on the shoulder and it's lightweight. 
Have you used the Graceful out already? Cos if you already did, I don't think it can be exchanged at this point. 
Enjoy your bag, she's gorgeous with that pink interior


----------



## LaurenE18

mrslkc23 said:


> I have both Artsy and Graceful (but pm size). I personally prefer the Graceful as the handle is more comfortable on the shoulder and it's lightweight.
> Have you used the Graceful out already? Cos if you already did, I don't think it can be exchanged at this point.
> Enjoy your bag, she's gorgeous with that pink interior


If you don’t mind could you tell me pros and cons of each bag? And I haven’t used it out yet. I put my stuff in it and was going to use it but took everything back out and put it back in the dust bag in box until I made a solid decision. I’m so indecisive, I hate it


----------



## mrslkc23

LaurenE18 said:


> If you don’t mind could you tell me pros and cons of each bag? And I haven’t used it out yet. I put my stuff in it and was going to use it but took everything back out and put it back in the dust bag in box until I made a solid decision. I’m so indecisive, I hate it


Sure  both are beautiful bags and roomy to put everything you'd need for the day. I had the Artsy first and had used it as work and travel bag but have not reached for it since having the Graceful. 

Artsy pros:
-beautiful and unique braided handle
-lush alcantara lining
-thicker canvas (I feel) 

Artsy cons:
-heavier than graceful
-handle can be uncomfortable on shoulder even when not full
-sits higher when worn over shoulder, closer at armpit

Graceful pros:
-very lightweight
-sits lower than Artsy when worn over shoulder, further from armpit
-comfortable handle as it is flat and wide
-with magnetic closure 
-conforms to the body better so doesn't look as bulky as Artsy 
-can be nicely worn crossbody as an option if you attach a long strap

Graceful cons:
-nothing that I have experienced so far. The folded corners have not been an issue for me. Mine still holds up great, no wear on corners. 

If you can go in store to try the Artsy, I would suggest doing so to help you decide which one would suit your needs and you'd like better. Good luck deciding


----------



## LaurenE18

mrslkc23 said:


> Sure  both are beautiful bags and roomy to put everything you'd need for the day. I had the Artsy first and had used it as work and travel bag but have not reached for it since having the Graceful.
> 
> Artsy pros:
> -beautiful and unique braided handle
> -lush alcantara lining
> -thicker canvas (I feel)
> 
> Artsy cons:
> -heavier than graceful
> -handle can be uncomfortable on shoulder even when not full
> -sits higher when worn over shoulder, closer at armpit
> 
> Graceful pros:
> -very lightweight
> -sits lower than Artsy when worn over shoulder, further from armpit
> -comfortable handle as it is flat and wide
> -with magnetic closure
> -conforms to the body better so doesn't look as bulky as Artsy
> -can be nicely worn crossbody as an option if you attach a long strap
> 
> Graceful cons:
> -nothing that I have experienced so far. The folded corners have not been an issue for me. Mine still holds up great, no wear on corners.
> 
> If you can go in store to try the Artsy, I would suggest doing so to help you decide which one would suit your needs and you'd like better. Good luck deciding


Thank you so much! That helps a lot! I’ve read on here a lot about the handle of the artsy being heavy and uncomfortable. That definitely is a con. The Graceful is very light, I did notice. I do worry about the corners getting bad since I’ve heard of that happening to some people. My closet store is 2 hours away


----------



## Passerine123

Haven't had time to do photos yet, but earlier this month we bought the Campus backpack in Damier Infini leather and absolutely love it. Both my husband and I can use it. It's the perfect size for carrying my laptop and related bits to the office; same for him. And it leaves our hands free. We bought it at the Boulevard Saint-Germain branch in Paris; the service was excellent! 
https://fr.louisvuitton.com/fra-fr/produits/sac-a-dos-campus-damier-infini-nvprod1970181v/N40306 

My husband also bought in Lugano (Switzerland) last month an everyday messenger bag in Daimier Infini canvas. https://fr.louisvuitton.com/fra-fr/produits/sac-district-pm-damier-infini-nvprod3880022v/N42711 . We weren't planning to buy a new bag, but while strolling through the arcades we ran into a couple carrying LV shopping bags and walking a super cute English cocker spaniel. While admiring their cocker, we struck up a conversation about how much we all like the Lugano store and what happened next was inevitable ...  (I don't mind that much of our shopping these days is for my husband -- a year ago he was assaulted and sustained a skull fracture and traumatic brain injury requiring four months of inpatient neurology care; the shopping is our way of celebrating his remarkable 90% recovery )

His other LV messenger bag (in Taiga leather, model now discontinued) is getting a refresh from the LV service department. He'd been using that on a daily basis for years and when it comes back from LV, he'll rotate between the two messenger bags and the backpack.


----------



## 23adeline

Vivienne Coin Purse and W Tote BB


----------



## Louisgyal37

Early Christmas present. Montaigne mm strap for shoulder carry


----------



## LL777

Not exactly in my passenger seat…


----------



## Louisgyal37




----------



## lorr429

NeedanotherLV said:


> View attachment 5638752
> 
> My new bella tote mahina


Love that color combo!! Does the drawstring closure stay fastened when you carry it or does it open on its own easily?


----------



## Grande Latte

LL777 said:


> Not exactly in my passenger seat…
> 
> View attachment 5659893


I really love the Carryall in empreinte. Such a gorgeous bag.


----------



## LVinStLouie

She’s basic, but she gets the job done…


----------



## mzroyalflyness

LVinStLouie said:


> She’s basic, but she gets the job done…
> 
> View attachment 5661026


Classic! Not basic lol


----------



## TangerineKandy

My two favourites today!


----------



## fyn72

Wild at Heart NF today to work.


----------



## wrapitup

My new (to me) Noe BB, her first day out.    I’m really liking her style.


----------



## Providence

wrapitup said:


> My new (to me) Noe BB, her first day out.    I’m really liking her style.
> 
> View attachment 5661835


I have the DA print and love it so much!!!


----------



## 23adeline

Neverfull Midnight Fuchsia 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Side Trunk
	

		
			
		

		
	



Speedy mini rainbow 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Speedy Mini Camouflage 
	

		
			
		

		
	



LVxNBA Handle Trunk
	

		
			
		

		
	



OTG Sunrise
	

		
			
		

		
	



Rose Des Vents
	

		
			
		

		
	



MaXi Multi Pochette 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Keepall 25 Grafitti


----------



## missconvy

Pochette Métis reverse


----------



## PrayersandPurses

23adeline said:


> Neverfull Midnight Fuchsia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662013
> 
> Side Trunk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662012
> 
> Speedy mini rainbow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662014
> 
> Speedy Mini Camouflage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662015
> 
> LVxNBA Handle Trunk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662016
> 
> OTG Sunrise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662017
> 
> Rose Des Vents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662018
> 
> MaXi Multi Pochette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662019
> 
> Keepall 25 Grafitti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662020


@23adeline I have to say I admire how you can easily change bags  So great to see you use them all.


----------



## Grande Latte

23adeline said:


> Neverfull Midnight Fuchsia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662013
> 
> Side Trunk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662012
> 
> Speedy mini rainbow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662014
> 
> Speedy Mini Camouflage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662015
> 
> LVxNBA Handle Trunk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662016
> 
> OTG Sunrise
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662017
> 
> Rose Des Vents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662018
> 
> MaXi Multi Pochette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662019
> 
> Keepall 25 Grafitti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662020


Wow. I really love your collection. I love every bag, everything! Wow.


----------



## 23adeline

PrayersandPurses said:


> @23adeline I have to say I admire how you can easily change bags  So great to see you use them all.


I can easily change bag because I don’t change my SLG, basically I just carry a Zoe wallet, card holder, pen, lipgloss, mini hand sanitizer, car key and a pack of tissue paper, that’s all   


Grande Latte said:


> Wow. I really love your collection. I love every bag, everything! Wow.


Oh thank you


----------



## LL777

I love this beauty


----------



## flisilvia




----------



## c.richo

alma bb


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

Sunshine mama said:


> Vernis


I just saw this in the boutique. It was adorable!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

TangerineKandy said:


> My two favourites today!
> View attachment 5661146


They’re gorgeous!!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

missconvy said:


> Pochette Métis reverse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5662035


What a beautiful girl!  Love how she’s dressed up with a matching bandeau


----------



## TangerineKandy

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> They’re gorgeous!!


Thank you!!


----------



## azukitea

sort of cheating here as the speedy 20 is not in the seat but on my lap


----------



## Love4MK

My Alma BB on this second miserable rainy day.  It's may be a miserable day, but at least she's a cutie!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Love4MK said:


> My Alma BB on this second miserable rainy day.  It's may be a miserable day, but at least she's a cutie!
> 
> View attachment 5666571


She's adorable  And the red interior makes it even more special.


----------



## lemondln

Picking up my second from daycare with this cutie, cannot stop touching it. I am so obsessed with jaquard fabric.


----------



## missconvy

Headed to get my hair cut


----------



## MeepMeep67

My stormy day bag! To go have fun working, "Shop with a cop" 
Best event ever!!


----------



## LVinCali

Sometimes life sucks, sometimes life is good….  




LV and bubbles. Two of my favorite things.  

Happy Saturday!


----------



## MeepMeep67

LVinCali said:


> Sometimes life sucks, sometimes life is good….
> 
> View attachment 5668998
> 
> 
> LV and bubbles. Two of my favorite things.
> 
> Happy Saturday!


I agree! and I love both those Happy Saturday!


----------



## Iamminda

MeepMeep67 said:


> My stormy day bag! To go have fun working, "Shop with a cop"
> Best event ever!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5668806



So much rain these days — guess we need it though .  It’s great you always get to do these fun events! Love your DG sling bag — I need a DG bag in my life.  Enjoy your Sunday (should be dry).


----------



## mrslkc23

LVinCali said:


> Sometimes life sucks, sometimes life is good….
> 
> View attachment 5668998
> 
> 
> LV and bubbles. Two of my favorite things.
> 
> Happy Saturday!


Gorgeous speedy!! I haven't brought mine out yet. How is yours holding up so far?


----------



## 23adeline

Square bag and WAH Toiletry pouch are following me to the hair salon today 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Multicolor Speedy Mini Blanc 
	

		
			
		

		
	




My World Tour Alma BB
	

		
			
		

		
	



Game On Vanity PM Noir
	

		
			
		

		
	



Lockme Ever Mini
	

		
			
		

		
	



Bubblegram Alma BB
	

		
			
		

		
	



LV Book Chain Wallet 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Bella
	

		
			
		

		
	




LockyBB


----------



## LVinCali

mrslkc23 said:


> Gorgeous speedy!! I haven't brought mine out yet. How is yours holding up so far?


I admire your patience!  

It’s holding up great, but the strap hardware squeaks.  I had the same problem on a Hermès Evelyne TPM so I sold it, but no way am letting this one go.  It’s too lovely- one of my all time favorites.


----------



## metalic glove

23adeline said:


> Square bag and WAH Toiletry pouch are following me to the hair salon today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669090
> View attachment 5669089
> 
> 
> Multicolor Speedy Mini Blanc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669091
> 
> 
> My World Tour Alma BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669092
> 
> Game On Vanity PM Noir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669093
> 
> Lockme Ever Mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669094
> 
> Bubblegram Alma BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669095
> 
> LV Book Chain Wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669096
> 
> 
> Bella
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669099
> 
> 
> LockyBB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5669100


What is your stunning Square bag called please? Just looked on LV in the U.K. and can’t find it listed. It’s a real stunner for sure!


----------



## MeepMeep67

Iamminda said:


> So much rain these days — guess we need it though .  It’s great you always get to do these fun events! Love your DG sling bag — I need a DG bag in my life.  Enjoy your Sunday (should be dry).


Thank you dear IM! Sunday was good too. Hope you had a good weekend


----------



## Passerine123

My new Campus backpack riding the rails with me to Gstaad…


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Passerine123 said:


> My new Campus backpack riding the rails with me to Gstaad…
> 
> View attachment 5670247
> 
> 
> View attachment 5670248


I love this


----------



## Passerine123

PrayersandPurses said:


> I love this


Thanks!! And of course I couldn’t let the Campus backpack go home without some new friends, including this fun winter bag from a Japanese atelier…


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Passerine123 said:


> Thanks!! And of course I couldn’t let the Campus backpack go home without some new friends, including this fun winter bag from a Japanese atelier…
> 
> View attachment 5670547
> 
> 
> View attachment 5670548


That looks like a Birkin


----------



## Izzy_w

NeedanotherLV said:


> View attachment 5638752
> 
> My new bella tote mahina


Your Bella tote is sooooooo pretty! I am looking into getting one down the road!


----------



## 23adeline

metalic glove said:


> What is your stunning Square bag called please? Just looked on LV in the U.K. and can’t find it listed. It’s a real stunner for sure!


It was released in 2018, we can’t get it from LV anymore. I attached the SKU and name below 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Both these bags were from 2018, I only bought the City Malle MM from LV store in 2018, but since 2020 when I started to use smaller bags, the Square bag was in my wish list for the longest time ever  I’m so lucky, happy and thankful to @lilly2002 , she helped me to find an unused piece listed in Vestiaire Collective.


----------



## LVinStLouie

It’s a top handle, slouchy speedy kind of day! I almost always carry her crossbody and with an organizer, but just wanted to change it up today.


----------



## Grande Latte

LVinStLouie said:


> It’s a top handle, slouchy speedy kind of day! I almost always carry her crossbody and with an organizer, but just wanted to change it up today.
> 
> View attachment 5672169


Love it. I kind of prefer speedys not being so structured. I like slouchy- it gives it a more feminine, relaxed look.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

LVinStLouie said:


> It’s a top handle, slouchy speedy kind of day! I almost always carry her crossbody and with an organizer, but just wanted to change it up today.
> 
> View attachment 5672169


Thanks to you @LVinStLouie I added the extender strap and have been wearing mine crossbody. I don't know what took me so long?. I love it. And ALWAYS slouchy.


----------



## LVinStLouie

PrayersandPurses said:


> Thanks to you @LVinStLouie I added the extender strap and have been wearing mine crossbody. I don't know what took me so long?. I love it. And ALWAYS slouchy.


Glad to hear it! It was fun having a top handle day, but the crossbody is soooo much more convenient!


----------



## Louisgyal37




----------



## Love_N_Lune

Passerine123 said:


> Thanks!! And of course I couldn’t let the Campus backpack go home without some new friends, including this fun winter bag from a Japanese atelier…
> 
> View attachment 5670547
> 
> 
> View attachment 5670548


This backpack looks happy to travel


----------



## Love_N_Lune

Louisgyal37 said:


> View attachment 5674356


The purse charm is AMaaZE-ing


----------



## wrapitup

Providence said:


> I have the DA print and love it so much!!!


I'm loving the mono so much, the DA is now on my gift list.


----------



## MeepMeep67

Passerine123 said:


> My new Campus backpack riding the rails with me to Gstaad…
> 
> View attachment 5670247
> 
> 
> View attachment 5670248


WOW! Winter wonderland


----------



## wrapitup

Louisgyal37 said:


> Early Christmas present. Montaigne mm strap for shoulder carry
> View attachment 5658518


Love your look here.  What short strap are you using??
Thanks.


----------



## Louisgyal37

wrapitup said:


> Love your look here.  What short strap are you using??
> Thanks.











						Mcraft 20mm Vachetta Leather Handle Shoulder Strap Replacement - Etsy
					

This Top Handle Bags item by Mcraftleather has 2421 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Bolingbrook, IL. Listed on Dec 16, 2022




					www.etsy.com


----------



## jelly-baby

Passerine123 said:


> My new Campus backpack riding the rails with me to Gstaad…
> 
> View attachment 5670247
> 
> 
> View attachment 5670248


This is amazing!  I love this train as much as your bag!


----------



## wrapitup

Louisgyal37 said:


> Mcraft 20mm Vachetta Leather Handle Shoulder Strap Replacement - Etsy
> 
> 
> This Top Handle Bags item by Mcraftleather has 2421 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Bolingbrook, IL. Listed on Dec 16, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etsy.com


Thank you.


----------



## LVinStLouie

PrayersandPurses said:


> Thanks to you @LVinStLouie I added the extender strap and have been wearing mine crossbody. I don't know what took me so long?. I love it. And ALWAYS slouchy.


I wore it crossbody today and gave the slouchy look another try… so much more comfortable without the bag organizer! I think you may be right, ALWAYS slouchy


----------



## PrayersandPurses

LVinStLouie said:


> I wore it crossbody today and gave the slouchy look another try… so much more comfortable without the bag organizer! I think you may be right, ALWAYS slouchy


Right? I believe it's the way it was intended to be worn.


----------



## janellmarie

I never understood the Neverfull until I got the black empreinte leather one last year. Now I get it… so naturally I had to get this classic too!  Such a great bag!


----------



## Grande Latte

janellmarie said:


> I never understood the Neverfull until I got the black empreinte leather one last year. Now I get it… so naturally I had to get this classic too!  Such a great bag!
> 
> View attachment 5676165


Empreinte and monogram. Nice. 
Next, you really need one in limited edition too. Any print that strikes your mood. I mean it. Leave that to 2023.   

Happy holidays!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Grande Latte said:


> Empreinte and monogram. Nice.
> Next, you really need one in limited edition too. Any print that strikes your mood. I mean it. Leave that to 2023.
> 
> Happy holidays!


You are a great enabler


----------



## janellmarie

PrayersandPurses said:


> You are a great enabler


If a collection comes out that speaks to me, I will absolutely get a limited edition one . I was making a list of 2023 goals… I’m adding this to my list


----------



## lemondln

Louisgyal37 said:


> View attachment 5674356


The flower keychain is so pretty, love


----------



## LaDolceLaria

In our RV for the holidays!


----------



## MeepMeep67

Maiden  Voyage!!! This little bag holds a
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 ton!!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

LaDolceLaria said:


> In our RV for the holidays!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5676542


That is so cool! Have a great trip! Merry Christmas  She looks beautiful with the personalized luggage tag


----------



## PrayersandPurses

MeepMeep67 said:


> Maiden  Voyage!!! This little bag holds a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5676570
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ton!!


Beautiful purse & flowers


----------



## LaDolceLaria

PrayersandPurses said:


> That is so cool! Have a great trip! Merry Christmas  She looks beautiful with the personalized luggage tag


Thank you! I love having her with us...Merry Christmas to you and may all your LV wishes come true!


----------



## Iamminda

MeepMeep67 said:


> Maiden  Voyage!!! This little bag holds a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5676570
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ton!!



What a cute debut .  Have a great sunny holiday weekend MM


----------



## Sferics

Instagram...​



​​Reality!​


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Sferics said:


> Instagram...​
> View attachment 5676802
> 
> 
> ​​Reality!​
> View attachment 5676803


Love it!  Gorgeous bag! Happy holidays!


----------



## Sferics

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Love it!  Gorgeous bag! Happy holidays!


Thank you and dito


----------



## mzroyalflyness

Loving this combo. Multi pochette x small diaper bag (3 year old and 1 year old  )


----------



## MeepMeep67

LaDolceLaria said:


> In our RV for the holidays!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5676542


Beautiful! Love the Rv!!What a great way to spend the holiday. Merry Christmas!!


----------



## MeepMeep67

PrayersandPurses said:


> Beautiful purse & flowers


Thank you my dear P&P! Merry Christmas  


Iamminda said:


> What a cute debut .  Have a great sunny holiday weekend MM


Thank you my dear IMM! Have a fabulous holiday weekend too


----------



## LaDolceLaria

MeepMeep67 said:


> Beautiful! Love the Rv!!What a great way to spend the holiday. Merry Christmas!!


Thank you! And a Happy New Year!


----------

